# Update: The Illegal Alien Vote



## PoliticalChic

Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*

The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.


When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
"How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.


Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:


1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.

Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.

*"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*

*Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?


*....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *





2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.

"A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/



*There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*

Proof....coming right up.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Republican voter fraud is a huge problem that needs to be addressed.

Ex-head of Colorado Republicans charged with voter fraud


----------



## LoneLaugher

Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.


----------



## PoliticalChic

LoneLaugher said:


> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.




One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*



Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid. 

You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens). 

That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
Click to expand...




I would say follow this thread to the end and watch how stupid I make you look....but.....there'd be no news there.

Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.


But Americans voted for Trump and put him over the top.


Stay tuned.


----------



## Mac1958

Can't wait.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.



Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.  

Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.


----------



## Eaglewings

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
Click to expand...


They only care if it effects their party....


----------



## Norman

They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.

EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'

We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.

Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Norman said:


> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!



Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska. 

Brilliant!


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
Click to expand...




1. "...there's no evidence...."

Did you miss this in the OP?

The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.


When I noted that, one of the usual suspects wrote this:
"How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.



2. "Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House."

Wait!!!!

We have a winner in the contest for "How Many Myths Can You Get In One Sentence?"


Pick any kewpie doll from the top shelf!


----------



## Norman

LoneLaugher said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
Click to expand...


I am sorry if this escaped your "brilliant" mind, but I was outlining the dishonest, downright illegal tactics. Their strategy indeed sucked hard, calling half the nation deplorable isn't exactly "brilliant".


----------



## PoliticalChic

LoneLaugher said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
Click to expand...




Pop-Quiz!


Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:


"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


And....from the LATimes:
 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. "...there's no evidence...."
> 
> Did you miss this in the OP?



No, I don't read your verbal diarrhea. Actually, I can't think of a better description for one of your posts.


----------



## IcebergSlim

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.


IdiotChunk,

NoVAR of reactionary marginalia....

Come back to me with evidence...... From a credible source...


----------



## IcebergSlim

Norman said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this escaped your "brilliant" mind, but I was outlining the dishonest, downright illegal tactics. Their strategy indeed sucked hard, calling half the nation deplorable isn't exactly "brilliant".
Click to expand...

But it IS accurate.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "...there's no evidence...."
> 
> Did you miss this in the OP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't read your verbal diarrhea. Actually, I can't think of a better description for one of your posts.
Click to expand...



1. Soooo often, enraged Liberals post over and over in these threads, and then write  "I don't read your verbal diarrhea" or some variation thereof.


Priceless!!!!


Try though I may, I could never make them look as stupid as they make themselves.



2. But....give the dunce credit for posting this:

"Actually, I can't think .."

Can I get an 'Amen'!


----------



## Dim Bulb

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.



I don't normally respond to these inane screeds, but in order to believe this you would need to believe there was an incredibly vast conspiracy of state and county level officials of both Democrats and Republicans across the country.  My experience indicates that you should always choose confusion over conspiracy in any large organization of any kind.  This kind of conspiracy is impossible.


----------



## PoliticalChic

3. So....the first rule for a Liberal is understanding that you* are politically unable- not allowed!-  to use judgment, knowledge or experience, *calculating how many illegals are in the country.

You have to stick to *that bogus "11 million" number *no matter what!




Let's see *the source of the number that never changes, the 11 million:*

"Three main players were involved in generating that number of 11 million illegal immigrants:* Pew Research Center, the Center for Immigration Studies and the Department of Homeland Security. *But they were only masseurs of the source data, which comes from the Census Bureau by means of two surveys: the Current Population Survey and the American Community Survey.

We need to identify these players.

Pew claims impartiality, but *the methodologists for its numbers come from decidedly liberal roots such as the Brookings Institution and the Urban Institute.*  The Center for Immigration Studies approaches the question from the side of more controlled and limited immigration flows. Homeland Security is *a bureaucracy with a presidentially appointed secretary who carries out administration policies."* How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?


These are the 'objective' sources of the data that Liberals/Democrats swallow whole.

All of these sources have an interest in increasing the power of Democrats/Liberals...i.e., gaining more Democrat voters.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dim Bulb said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally respond to these inane screeds, but in order to believe this you would need to believe there was an incredibly vast conspiracy of state and county level officials of both Democrats and Republicans across the country.  My experience indicates that you should always choose confusion over conspiracy in any large organization of any kind.  This kind of conspiracy is impossible.
Click to expand...



Well....you do have the right avi.


Check our post #20.


----------



## Dim Bulb

PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally respond to these inane screeds, but in order to believe this you would need to believe there was an incredibly vast conspiracy of state and county level officials of both Democrats and Republicans across the country.  My experience indicates that you should always choose confusion over conspiracy in any large organization of any kind.  This kind of conspiracy is impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....you do have the right avi.
> 
> 
> Check our post #20.
Click to expand...


You think that one up all by yourself?  That's really funny.  I get it, because my screen name is Dim Bulb, you are making a personal attack based on my screen name.  Wow, no one's ever done that before.  Well played.  You immediately resort to a personal attack, just like a liberal.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Soooo often, enraged Liberals post over and over in these threads, and then write "I don't read your verbal diarrhea" or some variation thereof.
> 
> 
> Priceless!!!!



Naw, there's no point talking to you because you are impervious to evidence.  The only reason to respond to your self-important posts is to mock them.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
Click to expand...

Not at all.  We just get sick & tired of you ignorant, uninformed jackasses posting the same lies over & over to defend the fucking moron you elected President.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dim Bulb said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally respond to these inane screeds, but in order to believe this you would need to believe there was an incredibly vast conspiracy of state and county level officials of both Democrats and Republicans across the country.  My experience indicates that you should always choose confusion over conspiracy in any large organization of any kind.  This kind of conspiracy is impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....you do have the right avi.
> 
> 
> Check our post #20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that one up all by yourself?  That's really funny.  I get it, because my screen name is Dim Bulb, you are making a personal attack based on my screen name.  Wow, no one's ever done that before.  Well played.  You immediately resort to a personal attack, just like a liberal.
Click to expand...



Actually, you made the personal attack, you dope.

You picked "Dim Bulb."

I just agreed.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Soooo often, enraged Liberals post over and over in these threads, and then write "I don't read your verbal diarrhea" or some variation thereof.
> 
> 
> Priceless!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, there's no point talking to you because you are impervious to evidence.  The only reason to respond to your self-important posts is to mock them.
Click to expand...




OK, ok....stop begging: you can have a turn, too-

"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


And....from the LATimes:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## Dim Bulb

PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally respond to these inane screeds, but in order to believe this you would need to believe there was an incredibly vast conspiracy of state and county level officials of both Democrats and Republicans across the country.  My experience indicates that you should always choose confusion over conspiracy in any large organization of any kind.  This kind of conspiracy is impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....you do have the right avi.
> 
> 
> Check our post #20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that one up all by yourself?  That's really funny.  I get it, because my screen name is Dim Bulb, you are making a personal attack based on my screen name.  Wow, no one's ever done that before.  Well played.  You immediately resort to a personal attack, just like a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you made the personal attack, you dope.
> 
> You picked "Dim Bulb."
> 
> I just agreed.
Click to expand...


Typical liberal MO:  Make a personal attack and twist it somehow that someone else started it.  I am reminded of Daniel Day Lewis in "Last of the Mohicans" when he said, "Magua's heart is twisted.  He would turn himself into what twisted him."


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  We just get sick & tired of you ignorant, uninformed jackasses posting the same lies over & over to defend the fucking moron you elected President.
Click to expand...




OK, ok....stop begging: you can have a turn, too-

"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


And....from the LATimes:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
Click to expand...


How did Uncle Vlad steal the election from St. Hillary?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dim Bulb said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally respond to these inane screeds, but in order to believe this you would need to believe there was an incredibly vast conspiracy of state and county level officials of both Democrats and Republicans across the country.  My experience indicates that you should always choose confusion over conspiracy in any large organization of any kind.  This kind of conspiracy is impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....you do have the right avi.
> 
> 
> Check our post #20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that one up all by yourself?  That's really funny.  I get it, because my screen name is Dim Bulb, you are making a personal attack based on my screen name.  Wow, no one's ever done that before.  Well played.  You immediately resort to a personal attack, just like a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you made the personal attack, you dope.
> 
> You picked "Dim Bulb."
> 
> I just agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical liberal MO:  Make a personal attack and twist it somehow that someone else started it.  I am reminded of Daniel Day Lewis in "Last of the Mohicans" when he said, "Magua's heart is twisted.  He would turn himself into what twisted him."
Click to expand...




What's your name again???


Who picked it?


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.



So you also agree that Rasmussen's 40% approval rating of Trump is accurate?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Norman said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this escaped your "brilliant" mind, but I was outlining the dishonest, downright illegal tactics. Their strategy indeed sucked hard, calling half the nation deplorable isn't exactly "brilliant".
Click to expand...


You are changing the subject. We agree that Hillary fucked up when she spoke the truth about Trump supporters while on stage. In her case, the standard still applied. 

Now....How about admitting that there is no significant in person voter fraud in America and Trump lost the popular vote by over 3 million. 

Go ahead, dummy. Man up.


----------



## BrokeLoser

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.



Haha...the entertainment value and information in your threads is top-notch. I'd guess you have the irrational Loons frozen at their keyboards desperately trying to fabricate an angle to refute your claim...haha
I wonder how many whackos you've forced to their straight jackets over the years...LOL


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Soooo often, enraged Liberals post over and over in these threads, and then write "I don't read your verbal diarrhea" or some variation thereof.
> 
> 
> Priceless!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, there's no point talking to you because you are impervious to evidence.  The only reason to respond to your self-important posts is to mock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, ok....stop begging: you can have a turn, too-
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...


It's hilarious that this PC nut doesn't know that special driver's license's issued to undocumented aliens CANNOT be used as voter ID.


----------



## NYcarbineer

If Trump WON an election where illegal voting is a HUGE problem,

wouldn't the logical conclusion be that he WON because of illegal voting?

lol


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did Uncle Vlad steal the election from St. Hillary?
Click to expand...



I believe they've dropped that one....the latest memo is headlined "Comey-Obstruction-Impeachment"

Only the slowest of 'em are still on 'Russia/Collusion":


Can't wait to see next week's episode!


----------



## PoliticalChic

LoneLaugher said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this escaped your "brilliant" mind, but I was outlining the dishonest, downright illegal tactics. Their strategy indeed sucked hard, calling half the nation deplorable isn't exactly "brilliant".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are changing the subject. We agree that Hillary fucked up when she spoke the truth about Trump supporters while on stage. In her case, the standard still applied.
> 
> Now....How about admitting that there is no significant in person voter fraud in America and Trump lost the popular vote by over 3 million.
> 
> Go ahead, dummy. Man up.
Click to expand...




Soooo....you learned your vocabulary from bathroom walls during the four or five years you were in the third grade?

Government schooling, huh?




BTW...."over 3 million" illegal aliens voted for your candidate.
I'll get to it.
Better get some more vulgarity ready.


----------



## PoliticalChic

BrokeLoser said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...the entertainment value and information in your threads is top-notch. I'd guess you have the irrational Loons frozen at their keyboards desperately trying to fabricate an angle to refute your claim...haha
> I wonder how many whackos you've forced to their straight jackets over the years...LOL
Click to expand...



I picture 'em furiously gnawing away at the restraints.


----------



## LoneLaugher

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this escaped your "brilliant" mind, but I was outlining the dishonest, downright illegal tactics. Their strategy indeed sucked hard, calling half the nation deplorable isn't exactly "brilliant".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are changing the subject. We agree that Hillary fucked up when she spoke the truth about Trump supporters while on stage. In her case, the standard still applied.
> 
> Now....How about admitting that there is no significant in person voter fraud in America and Trump lost the popular vote by over 3 million.
> 
> Go ahead, dummy. Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you learned your vocabulary from bathroom walls during the four or five years you were in the third grade?
> 
> Government schooling, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...."over 3 million" illegal aliens voted for your candidate.
> I'll get to it.
> Better get some more vulgarity ready.
Click to expand...


You will never get to it. You haven't gotten to anything in years.


----------



## Dim Bulb

PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally respond to these inane screeds, but in order to believe this you would need to believe there was an incredibly vast conspiracy of state and county level officials of both Democrats and Republicans across the country.  My experience indicates that you should always choose confusion over conspiracy in any large organization of any kind.  This kind of conspiracy is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....you do have the right avi.
> 
> 
> Check our post #20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that one up all by yourself?  That's really funny.  I get it, because my screen name is Dim Bulb, you are making a personal attack based on my screen name.  Wow, no one's ever done that before.  Well played.  You immediately resort to a personal attack, just like a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you made the personal attack, you dope.
> 
> You picked "Dim Bulb."
> 
> I just agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical liberal MO:  Make a personal attack and twist it somehow that someone else started it.  I am reminded of Daniel Day Lewis in "Last of the Mohicans" when he said, "Magua's heart is twisted.  He would turn himself into what twisted him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your name again???
> 
> 
> Who picked it?
Click to expand...


Your first response is to resort to personal attacks.  Then twist it around somehow so that you appear to be blameless.  That's what a liberal does.


----------



## PoliticalChic

LoneLaugher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this escaped your "brilliant" mind, but I was outlining the dishonest, downright illegal tactics. Their strategy indeed sucked hard, calling half the nation deplorable isn't exactly "brilliant".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are changing the subject. We agree that Hillary fucked up when she spoke the truth about Trump supporters while on stage. In her case, the standard still applied.
> 
> Now....How about admitting that there is no significant in person voter fraud in America and Trump lost the popular vote by over 3 million.
> 
> Go ahead, dummy. Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you learned your vocabulary from bathroom walls during the four or five years you were in the third grade?
> 
> Government schooling, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...."over 3 million" illegal aliens voted for your candidate.
> I'll get to it.
> Better get some more vulgarity ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will never get to it. You haven't gotten to anything in years.
Click to expand...




If that were true, you wouldn't be foaming at the mouth right now, would you.


Write soon, y'hear!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dim Bulb said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....you do have the right avi.
> 
> 
> Check our post #20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that one up all by yourself?  That's really funny.  I get it, because my screen name is Dim Bulb, you are making a personal attack based on my screen name.  Wow, no one's ever done that before.  Well played.  You immediately resort to a personal attack, just like a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you made the personal attack, you dope.
> 
> You picked "Dim Bulb."
> 
> I just agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical liberal MO:  Make a personal attack and twist it somehow that someone else started it.  I am reminded of Daniel Day Lewis in "Last of the Mohicans" when he said, "Magua's heart is twisted.  He would turn himself into what twisted him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your name again???
> 
> 
> Who picked it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first response is to resort to personal attacks.  Then twist it around somehow so that you appear to be blameless.  That's what a liberal does.
Click to expand...




I don't care about 'blameless,' you dunce.

I'm fearless!!!!


But....I will admit 
*I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*


----------



## LoneLaugher

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this escaped your "brilliant" mind, but I was outlining the dishonest, downright illegal tactics. Their strategy indeed sucked hard, calling half the nation deplorable isn't exactly "brilliant".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are changing the subject. We agree that Hillary fucked up when she spoke the truth about Trump supporters while on stage. In her case, the standard still applied.
> 
> Now....How about admitting that there is no significant in person voter fraud in America and Trump lost the popular vote by over 3 million.
> 
> Go ahead, dummy. Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you learned your vocabulary from bathroom walls during the four or five years you were in the third grade?
> 
> Government schooling, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...."over 3 million" illegal aliens voted for your candidate.
> I'll get to it.
> Better get some more vulgarity ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will never get to it. You haven't gotten to anything in years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, you wouldn't be foaming at the mouth right now, would you.
> 
> 
> Write soon, y'hear!
Click to expand...


Is this soon enough? When are ya gonna get to the business of proving your case? 

That would be never, right?


----------



## PoliticalChic

LoneLaugher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this escaped your "brilliant" mind, but I was outlining the dishonest, downright illegal tactics. Their strategy indeed sucked hard, calling half the nation deplorable isn't exactly "brilliant".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are changing the subject. We agree that Hillary fucked up when she spoke the truth about Trump supporters while on stage. In her case, the standard still applied.
> 
> Now....How about admitting that there is no significant in person voter fraud in America and Trump lost the popular vote by over 3 million.
> 
> Go ahead, dummy. Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you learned your vocabulary from bathroom walls during the four or five years you were in the third grade?
> 
> Government schooling, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...."over 3 million" illegal aliens voted for your candidate.
> I'll get to it.
> Better get some more vulgarity ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will never get to it. You haven't gotten to anything in years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, you wouldn't be foaming at the mouth right now, would you.
> 
> 
> Write soon, y'hear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this soon enough? When are ya gonna get to the business of proving your case?
> 
> That would be never, right?
Click to expand...




"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


And....from the LATimes:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.



Correction: * POOP....coming right up*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seems that there are only Liberal/Democrat/anti-American sources for the data on how many illegal aliens have invade.....and occupy.....this nation.
Is it really only 11 million...because then it would be hard for half of 'em to have voted....
But....if a lot higher......




4. Is there a more accurate way to measure the increased over the years? You betcha'!!!

U.S. Border Patrol Local 2544 stated in July of 2005:                                                            “There are currently 15 to 20 million illegal aliens in this country by many estimates, but* the real numbers could be much higher and the numbers increase every day because our borders are not secure* (no matter what the politicians tell you—don’t believe them for a second).


James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes:
 "...an investigation by the U.S. Department of Justice Inspector General found *INS statistics suspect and cited deliberate deception by senior INS officials tampering with immigration statistics..*. 


U.S. Border Patrol agents confided that they were told to cap apprehensions and deportations to conform to the desires of various Administrations to create at least a public perception of border control."



Get that?  *The numbers are politically dictated, doctored to keep Liberal dupes in line.

*

*"Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?



Get that?

"...*40 million or 50 million..."*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Hillary's voter base was NOT enthusiastic about voting for her.   The ONLY people energized enough to vote for Hillary were her militant feminist cohorts (including MANY liberal "men?" with the wrong gender attached), gay activists pounding themselves for more "rights", those getting tons of freebies from the Democrats ....and last but not least....illegals who were encouraged by Democrats (including the President himself) to vote.  Blacks as a whole were not the least bit excited about voting for an old white, criminal hag.

Op-Ed: Why Hillary Clinton couldn’t rally the black vote

Those saying there was no illegal voting in California and New York (to name only the most corrupt and largest of the group), can kiss each other's ignorant asses.
The ignorance of some of you people is astounding...unless it's your willful hared of everything American and your deep desire to destroy it (kinda obvious isn't it?)

Even 5 year olds could clearly see the hard push of the left to issue driver licenses to illegals.  Why?  So they could vote.
Even Stevie Wonder could see the hard push by Democrats to circumvent ID requirements for voters (yet they STILL had to have a valid ID to get a library card?...hmmmm)

Illegal Aliens Really Do Commit voter fraud - and always for Democrats

What's worse, they are simply pawns for the elitist/globalists who are using them and they have NO CLUE.   The people manipulating them such as George Sores <sic> have no clue that once their usefulness is exhausted and they've paved the way for these users, they'll be kicked to the curb like a disposable lighter.  (again...see Venezuela for a modern example)

We don't need to continue dialog with the Communists/Socilaists...we need to out them...permanently.  If we fail to do this....we will become Venezuela...or worse.
Democrats have largely built the corrupt domestic spy ring called the "Intelligence" community that already taps every computer keystroke and every phone call made by Americans today.  The Left has so successfully converted and perverted America into a Communist state that it's barely recognizable according to the Constitution.

NSA records every computer keystroke at DuckDuckGo


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: * POOP....coming right up*
Click to expand...




Another brilliant mind from the Left.


I must be flypaper for freaks.


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...




The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
This:
"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


And....from the LATimes:
 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???

C'mon....guess.


Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Soooo often, enraged Liberals post over and over in these threads, and then write "I don't read your verbal diarrhea" or some variation thereof.
> 
> 
> Priceless!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, there's no point talking to you because you are impervious to evidence.  The only reason to respond to your self-important posts is to mock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, ok....stop begging: you can have a turn, too-
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...





The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
This:
"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


And....from the LATimes:
 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???

C'mon....guess.


Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  We just get sick & tired of you ignorant, uninformed jackasses posting the same lies over & over to defend the fucking moron you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, ok....stop begging: you can have a turn, too-
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...




The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
This:
"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


And....from the LATimes:
 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???

C'mon....guess.


Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are changing the subject. We agree that Hillary fucked up when she spoke the truth about Trump supporters while on stage. In her case, the standard still applied.
> 
> Now....How about admitting that there is no significant in person voter fraud in America and Trump lost the popular vote by over 3 million.
> 
> Go ahead, dummy. Man up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you learned your vocabulary from bathroom walls during the four or five years you were in the third grade?
> 
> Government schooling, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...."over 3 million" illegal aliens voted for your candidate.
> I'll get to it.
> Better get some more vulgarity ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will never get to it. You haven't gotten to anything in years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, you wouldn't be foaming at the mouth right now, would you.
> 
> 
> Write soon, y'hear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this soon enough? When are ya gonna get to the business of proving your case?
> 
> That would be never, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...




The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
This:
"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


And....from the LATimes:
 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???

C'mon....guess.


Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.


----------



## Moonglow

You have yet to post any real proof of illegal aliens voting for the democratic party...So far just supposition and hearsay along with conjecture, no proof that would could be used in a court of law...That is because you don't have any....


----------



## koshergrl

Dim Bulb said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally respond to these inane screeds, but in order to believe this you would need to believe there was an incredibly vast conspiracy of state and county level officials of both Democrats and Republicans across the country.  My experience indicates that you should always choose confusion over conspiracy in any large organization of any kind.  This kind of conspiracy is impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....you do have the right avi.
> 
> 
> Check our post #20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that one up all by yourself?  That's really funny.  I get it, because my screen name is Dim Bulb, you are making a personal attack based on my screen name.  Wow, no one's ever done that before.  Well played.  You immediately resort to a personal attack, just like a liberal.
Click to expand...


Your comment was remarkably stupid.


----------



## koshergrl

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  We just get sick & tired of you ignorant, uninformed jackasses posting the same lies over & over to defend the fucking moron you elected President.
Click to expand...

Perfect example of what the thread is about...leftist abject commitment to the denial of reality.


----------



## Google

I favorite argument against strengthening in-person voting by requiring an ID is the absurd notion that it is "voter suppression".  

Instead leftists would rather perpetuate poverty by not doing something about a supposed percentage of the population not having a photo ID in 2017.  Their solution isn't, well let's get these people ID's--it's let us DO NOTHING AT ALL.  Let us allow some states, because voter ID has been the law in well over 20 states for decades, have vulnerable voting processes.  BTW all blue states...


----------



## Moonglow

I live in a state that has no voter ID requirements, yet to get on the voter roll you must show ID and proof of citizenship, and when you go to vote, they use your ID to verify that you are who you claim to be...


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.



Talk about 'fake news'.  They have protections in place so non-citizens getting a drivers license is given a special designation, that prevents their license from being used to register to vote.  It's like when you check the felon box on a gun purchase application, it prevents the FFL from selling you a weapon.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
> This:
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.
Click to expand...


Your inference is biased by your lack of education.  But I expect that from you.  Name those who voted illegally.  It's really that simple.  

You present a theory as a fact, you don't allow for any other explanation, such as, what ID is necessary to obtain a DL?

https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/dl/dl_info#two500


----------



## postman

Moonglow said:


> I live in a state that has no voter ID requirements, yet to get on the voter roll you must show ID and proof of citizenship, and when you go to vote, they use your ID to verify that you are who you claim to be...



The guy Trump put to head his illegal vote task force has made it his job to find illegal votes in his state, and to track illegal votes through the country.  So far he said in the last few years, that total has been 700.

Out of half a billion votes cast.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about 'fake news'.  They have protections in place so non-citizens getting a drivers license is given a special designation, that prevents their license from being used to register to vote.  It's like when you check the felon box on a gun purchase application, it prevents the FFL from selling you a weapon.
Click to expand...



Of course we don't, Lostman.


But....you can try:
Pop-Quiz!


Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:


"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


And....from the LATimes:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
> This:
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your inference is biased by your lack of education.  But I expect that from you.  Name those who voted illegally.  It's really that simple.
> 
> You present a theory as a fact, you don't allow for any other explanation, such as, what ID is necessary to obtain a DL?
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/dl/dl_info#two500
Click to expand...



"Your inference is biased by your lack of education."

C'mon, now, you dope.

You don't wanna compare educational resumes, do you?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
> This:
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your inference is biased by your lack of education.  But I expect that from you.  Name those who voted illegally.  It's really that simple.
> 
> You present a theory as a fact, you don't allow for any other explanation, such as, what ID is necessary to obtain a DL?
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/dl/dl_info#two500
Click to expand...





Wanna get in on this, too?

Here ya' go:

Pop-Quiz!


Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:


"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


And....from the LATimes:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a state that has no voter ID requirements, yet to get on the voter roll you must show ID and proof of citizenship, and when you go to vote, they use your ID to verify that you are who you claim to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy Trump put to head his illegal vote task force has made it his job to find illegal votes in his state, and to track illegal votes through the country.  So far he said in the last few years, that total has been 700.
> 
> Out of half a billion votes cast.
Click to expand...




This thread will do far better.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Dragonlady

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
Click to expand...


Why do you persist in lying?  This is a false narrative which has been debunked every time it's been looked at. 

Oh right, you want the lie to be true.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you persist in lying?  This is a false narrative which has been debunked every time it's been looked at.
> 
> Oh right, you want the lie to be true.
Click to expand...



I never lie.


Wanna get in on this, too?

Here ya' go:

Pop-Quiz!

Mod Edit: I think we get the point.  We don't need the same stats posted over and over.  Thanks


----------



## Moonglow

postman said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a state that has no voter ID requirements, yet to get on the voter roll you must show ID and proof of citizenship, and when you go to vote, they use your ID to verify that you are who you claim to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy Trump put to head his illegal vote task force has made it his job to find illegal votes in his state, and to track illegal votes through the country.  So far he said in the last few years, that total has been 700.
> 
> Out of half a billion votes cast.
Click to expand...

And they were probably paid to vote..


----------



## PoliticalChic

".... a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma...."

BTW.....that includes the use of mathematics......



Watch this:

5. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes

"...* the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children. 

When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."* 
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research




Increased the totals by 13%!!!

*Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*

And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.




But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> ".... a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma...."
> 
> BTW.....that includes the use of mathematics......
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 5. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "...* the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.


No one is refuting the numbers of how many"may' be here, only your demographics that you have not presented to validate your comment that  millions voted for Hillary that were in the nation illegally...


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
> This:
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your inference is biased by your lack of education.  But I expect that from you.  Name those who voted illegally.  It's really that simple.
> 
> You present a theory as a fact, you don't allow for any other explanation, such as, what ID is necessary to obtain a DL?
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/dl/dl_info#two500
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Your inference is biased by your lack of education."
> 
> C'mon, now, you dope.
> 
> You don't wanna compare educational resumes, do you?
Click to expand...


We do:  It is in our writing; syntax, grammar, construction and logic.  All of which are missing in your postings.


----------



## Moonglow

The only way to get the numbers  to investigate voting by illegals is to purge every voter roll and see how they voted, along with investigating every single person on the voter roll of having or not having a classification of citizen.....So far, no one has done that on a national basis....


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> This thread will do far better.
> 
> Stay tuned.



So far the proven illegal vote count is 700 votes out of half a billion.  Which means there will be 3-5 million illegal votes cast (total) by the time the earth reaches 5.5 billion years old.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Cali registered 687,000 illegals at DMV in the last three months heading up to the election.  The year previous to that they registered over 2 million at the time of issuance of a drivers license.  California alone has the potential of over 3.5 million illegal alien voters.

If we play this game in the other 11 states which now do the same, that potential illegal voter count exceeds 7.6 million...

And that is just a cursory look at the numbers. If just 30% of those voted, and Obama pleaded with them to vote, the number of illegal votes exceeds 2.3 million..


----------



## Billy_Bob

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will do far better.
> 
> Stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far the proven illegal vote count is 700 votes out of half a billion.  Which means there will be 3-5 million illegal votes cast (total) by the time the earth reaches 5.5 billion years old.
Click to expand...

Any one with an analytical brain knows that number is bull shit.


----------



## Billy_Bob

The registrant books in San Diego County alone say that over 350,672 illegals voted..  and that one was an easy find. If just one sanctuary county alone did that what was the real total in Cali?


----------



## postman

Moonglow said:


> The only way to get the numbers  to investigate voting by illegals is to purge every voter roll and see how they voted, along with investigating every single person on the voter roll of having or not having a classification of citizen.....So far, no one has done that on a national basis....



Or they could do like they did in Kansas, and compare the voting records, against databases of registered voters, and database of citizens, and non-citizens.  And when they got a match, verify the information and prosecute those individuals.   Well the result is 7-9 illegal voters found over the last couple of election cycles.


----------



## postman

Billy_Bob said:


> The registrant books in San Diego County alone say that over 350,672 illegals voted..  and that one was an easy find. If just one sanctuary county alone did that what was the real total in Cali?



Registered to vote, doesn't mean they actually voted.  Why don't you show the actual voting records, which show that only a dozen illegals may have actually voted.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
> This:
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your inference is biased by your lack of education.  But I expect that from you.  Name those who voted illegally.  It's really that simple.
> 
> You present a theory as a fact, you don't allow for any other explanation, such as, what ID is necessary to obtain a DL?
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/dl/dl_info#two500
Click to expand...



Why the fear of this question?

The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
This:
"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


And....from the LATimes:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???

C'mon....guess.


Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about 'fake news'.  They have protections in place so non-citizens getting a drivers license is given a special designation, that prevents their license from being used to register to vote.  It's like when you check the felon box on a gun purchase application, it prevents the FFL from selling you a weapon.
Click to expand...




Why the fear of answering this question???


The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
This:
"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


And....from the LATimes:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???

C'mon....guess.


Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The registrant books in San Diego County alone say that over 350,672 illegals voted..  and that one was an easy find. If just one sanctuary county alone did that what was the real total in Cali?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to vote, doesn't mean they actually voted.  Why don't you show the actual voting records, which show that only a dozen illegals may have actually voted.
Click to expand...



Soooo.....answer the question, Lostman.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
> This:
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your inference is biased by your lack of education.  But I expect that from you.  Name those who voted illegally.  It's really that simple.
> 
> You present a theory as a fact, you don't allow for any other explanation, such as, what ID is necessary to obtain a DL?
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/dl/dl_info#two500
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Your inference is biased by your lack of education."
> 
> C'mon, now, you dope.
> 
> You don't wanna compare educational resumes, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do:  It is in our writing; syntax, grammar, construction and logic.  All of which are missing in your postings.
Click to expand...




Sooo.....answer the question already, you dolt.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The registrant books in San Diego County alone say that over 350,672 illegals voted..  and that one was an easy find. If just one sanctuary county alone did that what was the real total in Cali?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to vote, doesn't mean they actually voted.  Why don't you show the actual voting records, which show that only a dozen illegals may have actually voted.
Click to expand...



Your fear of answering that earlier question ends any credence your post might have.


illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....

Really?

I say *Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*

And guess what?

*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
*If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!*





*California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
*Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/



Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
*In 1885, what arrived stateside in 350 individual pieces, in more than 200 boxes?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you persist in lying?  This is a false narrative which has been debunked every time it's been looked at.
> 
> Oh right, you want the lie to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> 
> Wanna get in on this, too?
> 
> Here ya' go:
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> Mod Edit: I think we get the point.  We don't need the same stats posted over and over.  Thanks
Click to expand...



Are you claiming that when various Liberals post the same lie, I cannot respond with the truth?

Why is that?


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> Why the fear of answering this question???
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide..



Your report is of those registered, not of those voting.  Two totally different numbers.  You can have a billion illegally registered people, but if only 7 of them (according to Kansas stats) actually vote, you don't have an illegal voter problem.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fear of answering this question???
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your report is of those registered, not of those voting.  Two totally different numbers.  You can have a billion illegally registered people, but if only 7 of them (according to Kansas stats) actually vote, you don't have an illegal voter problem.
Click to expand...




It's a simple question, Lostman.....so simple that even a dunce like you should be able to understand it.

Let me hazard a guess: the correct answer to the question of the relationship between Democrat curs authoring IDs and driver's licenses for illegal.....ILLEGAL... occupiers of our nation, and election results that favor Democrats...would strongly suggest....STRONGLY SUGGEST...... that illegal aliens were the difference between winning and losing.


That's why you won't answer, isn't it.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.


lol.  The right keeps proclaiming, illegals voted.  Can they prove, All illegals voted Blue?


----------



## danielpalos

LoneLaugher said:


> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.


should she switch to, "soapy massage specialist"?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Gee....after asking for proof, evidence, whatever, not a single leftist defender of Bill's wife's imaginary victory in the 'popular vote' has confronted post #68 which brings the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million.

Could it be that they break out in a cold sweat when they realize that merely one in ten of the invaders voting would account for that so-called victory?


Could be?



More to come.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
> This:
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your inference is biased by your lack of education.  But I expect that from you.  Name those who voted illegally.  It's really that simple.
> 
> You present a theory as a fact, you don't allow for any other explanation, such as, what ID is necessary to obtain a DL?
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/dl/dl_info#two500
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Your inference is biased by your lack of education."
> 
> C'mon, now, you dope.
> 
> You don't wanna compare educational resumes, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do:  It is in our writing; syntax, grammar, construction and logic.  All of which are missing in your postings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....answer the question already, you dolt.
Click to expand...


A.  Soooo.... (childish)
      1(a)  Calling another a dolt is not a rebuttal
      2(b)  Ad hominem:  

(of an argument or reaction) directed against a person rather than the position they are maintaining.
Link:  ad hominem definition - Google Search


Logical Fallacy

"A *logical fallacy* is an error in reasoning that renders an argument invalid.
Syntax: the arrangement of words and phrases to create well-formed sentences in a language.

Note:  Written in the style (lol) always offered by PoliticalChic.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee....after asking for proof, evidence, whatever, not a single leftist defender of Bill's wife's imaginary victory in the 'popular vote' has confronted post #68 which brings the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million.
> 
> Could it be that they break out in a cold sweat when they realize that merely one in ten of the invaders voting would account for that so-called victory?
> 
> 
> Could be?
> 
> 
> 
> More to come.


yes, please; i need help with my endurance and stamina, not Only for practice but also just for the fun of gender relations in modern times.


----------



## Old Yeller

Moonglow said:


> I live in a state that has no voter ID requirements, yet to get on the voter roll you must show ID and proof of citizenship, and when you go to vote, they use your ID to verify that you are who you claim to be...




Hold on there........Cowboy.  you say "state that has no voter ID requirements",  then "they use your ID to verify that you are who you claim to be"

Sounds like an ID is required to me?   Lots of crazy words up there.  I would delete that one.  I will delete this.


ahhhh........the answer to the POP QUIZ is 12.  
thanks in advance.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
Click to expand...




NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you also agree that Rasmussen's 40% approval rating of Trump is accurate?
Click to expand...


As you see, the OP is incapable of refuting ANYTHING I post.

Undefeated!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
> This:
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your inference is biased by your lack of education.  But I expect that from you.  Name those who voted illegally.  It's really that simple.
> 
> You present a theory as a fact, you don't allow for any other explanation, such as, what ID is necessary to obtain a DL?
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/dl/dl_info#two500
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Your inference is biased by your lack of education."
> 
> C'mon, now, you dope.
> 
> You don't wanna compare educational resumes, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do:  It is in our writing; syntax, grammar, construction and logic.  All of which are missing in your postings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....answer the question already, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A.  Soooo.... (childish)
> 1(a)  Calling another a dolt is not a rebuttal
> 2(b)  Ad hominem:
> 
> (of an argument or reaction) directed against a person rather than the position they are maintaining.
> Link:  ad hominem definition - Google Search
> 
> 
> Logical Fallacy
> 
> "A *logical fallacy* is an error in reasoning that renders an argument invalid.
> Syntax: the arrangement of words and phrases to create well-formed sentences in a language.
> 
> Note:  Written in the style (lol) always offered by PoliticalChic.
Click to expand...




Geee.....looks like you'll do anything to avoid answering the question.....right down to wiping away a tear and whining about your hurt widdle feelings.


Soooo......when have you used up all the alternatives, and try 'truth'???

Never.....you dolt?


----------



## PoliticalChic

LoneLaugher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this escaped your "brilliant" mind, but I was outlining the dishonest, downright illegal tactics. Their strategy indeed sucked hard, calling half the nation deplorable isn't exactly "brilliant".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are changing the subject. We agree that Hillary fucked up when she spoke the truth about Trump supporters while on stage. In her case, the standard still applied.
> 
> Now....How about admitting that there is no significant in person voter fraud in America and Trump lost the popular vote by over 3 million.
> 
> Go ahead, dummy. Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you learned your vocabulary from bathroom walls during the four or five years you were in the third grade?
> 
> Government schooling, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...."over 3 million" illegal aliens voted for your candidate.
> I'll get to it.
> Better get some more vulgarity ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will never get to it. You haven't gotten to anything in years.
Click to expand...




Sooo.....if there are a mere 11 million invaders living here, perhaps it would be difficult to claim that enough voted to explain Bill's wife's vote totals....

...but if there are many, many more than 11 million....well....Liberal claims are looking.....foolish.



Wait for the nest post,....get those tissues ready.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your inference is biased by your lack of education.  But I expect that from you.  Name those who voted illegally.  It's really that simple.
> 
> You present a theory as a fact, you don't allow for any other explanation, such as, what ID is necessary to obtain a DL?
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/dl/dl_info#two500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Your inference is biased by your lack of education."
> 
> C'mon, now, you dope.
> 
> You don't wanna compare educational resumes, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do:  It is in our writing; syntax, grammar, construction and logic.  All of which are missing in your postings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....answer the question already, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A.  Soooo.... (childish)
> 1(a)  Calling another a dolt is not a rebuttal
> 2(b)  Ad hominem:
> 
> (of an argument or reaction) directed against a person rather than the position they are maintaining.
> Link:  ad hominem definition - Google Search
> 
> 
> Logical Fallacy
> 
> "A *logical fallacy* is an error in reasoning that renders an argument invalid.
> Syntax: the arrangement of words and phrases to create well-formed sentences in a language.
> 
> Note:  Written in the style (lol) always offered by PoliticalChic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geee.....looks like you'll do anything to avoid answering the question.....right down to wiping away a tear and whining about your hurt widdle feelings.
> 
> 
> Soooo......when have you used up all the alternatives, and try 'truth'???
> 
> Never.....you dolt?
Click to expand...


I have.  You choose to ignore it, or are not able to comprehend my response.  Mimicking is the lowest form of flattery.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Your inference is biased by your lack of education."
> 
> C'mon, now, you dope.
> 
> You don't wanna compare educational resumes, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do:  It is in our writing; syntax, grammar, construction and logic.  All of which are missing in your postings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....answer the question already, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A.  Soooo.... (childish)
> 1(a)  Calling another a dolt is not a rebuttal
> 2(b)  Ad hominem:
> 
> (of an argument or reaction) directed against a person rather than the position they are maintaining.
> Link:  ad hominem definition - Google Search
> 
> 
> Logical Fallacy
> 
> "A *logical fallacy* is an error in reasoning that renders an argument invalid.
> Syntax: the arrangement of words and phrases to create well-formed sentences in a language.
> 
> Note:  Written in the style (lol) always offered by PoliticalChic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geee.....looks like you'll do anything to avoid answering the question.....right down to wiping away a tear and whining about your hurt widdle feelings.
> 
> 
> Soooo......when have you used up all the alternatives, and try 'truth'???
> 
> Never.....you dolt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.  You choose to ignore it, or are not able to comprehend my response.  Mimicking is the lowest form of flattery.
Click to expand...




Well.....maybe I missed it.

In which post did you answer this?

How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


----------



## Billy_Bob

postman said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The registrant books in San Diego County alone say that over 350,672 illegals voted..  and that one was an easy find. If just one sanctuary county alone did that what was the real total in Cali?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to vote, doesn't mean they actually voted.  Why don't you show the actual voting records, which show that only a dozen illegals may have actually voted.
Click to expand...

There are over 1.1 million illegals registered in that county.  The registry of the last election showed 350,672 actually voted as recorded by the polling place registers.

Want to try again?


----------



## Marion Morrison

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...


I'm going to guess 12. It was an"organized" effort, amirite?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Marion Morrison said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to guess 12. It was an"organized" effort, amirite?
Click to expand...



11 of 12......92% of the Democrat efforts were successful in providing opportunity for illegal aliens to vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Your inference is biased by your lack of education."
> 
> C'mon, now, you dope.
> 
> You don't wanna compare educational resumes, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do:  It is in our writing; syntax, grammar, construction and logic.  All of which are missing in your postings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....answer the question already, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A.  Soooo.... (childish)
> 1(a)  Calling another a dolt is not a rebuttal
> 2(b)  Ad hominem:
> 
> (of an argument or reaction) directed against a person rather than the position they are maintaining.
> Link:  ad hominem definition - Google Search
> 
> 
> Logical Fallacy
> 
> "A *logical fallacy* is an error in reasoning that renders an argument invalid.
> Syntax: the arrangement of words and phrases to create well-formed sentences in a language.
> 
> Note:  Written in the style (lol) always offered by PoliticalChic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geee.....looks like you'll do anything to avoid answering the question.....right down to wiping away a tear and whining about your hurt widdle feelings.
> 
> 
> Soooo......when have you used up all the alternatives, and try 'truth'???
> 
> Never.....you dolt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.  You choose to ignore it, or are not able to comprehend my response.  Mimicking is the lowest form of flattery.
Click to expand...




I can't hear you.....in which post?


----------



## PoliticalChic

....not a single leftist defender of Bill's wife's imaginary victory in the 'popular vote' has confronted post #68 which brings* the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million.*



6. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*

*"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.



Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.

He concludes that:

*My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.


Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research






But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.

*The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*

What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?


4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.



True?


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> ....not a single leftist defender of Bill's wife's imaginary victory in the 'popular vote' has confronted post #68 which brings* the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 
> 
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?



False.


----------



## Wry Catcher

"The latest survey from Reuters/Ipsos found only 38 percent of adults approved of the president. Fifty-six percent disapproved while 6 percent had "mixed feelings." Perhaps more troubling for the Trump administration: the president appeared to be losing support from his own party. In just one week Republicans who disapproved of Trump rose 7 percentage points from 16 percent to 23 percent."

38% of adults approve President Trump!  I know, those polls are all fake.  Keep lying to yourself, most others disapprove or have mixed feelings about him.  Are all those who disapprove of him non citizens?

Now, this does not disprove your allegations, but until the names and addresses are published in an indictment & that person is convicted of voting illegally, I will continue to believe you clowns are full of shit.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Q.  Is PoliticalChic a citizen of the United States

A.  ?

If it is claimed she is, please provide proof.


----------



## Billy_Bob

PoliticalChic said:


> ....not a single leftist defender of Bill's wife's imaginary victory in the 'popular vote' has confronted post #68 which brings* the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 
> 
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?


This would fall right in line with voter registration in those 12 states if we take into account family members who are not currently counted.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a single leftist defender of Bill's wife's imaginary victory in the 'popular vote' has confronted post #68 which brings* the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 
> 
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.
Click to expand...


I wrote this:
Geee....*.looks like you'll do anything to avoid answering the question.*....right down to wiping away a tear and whining about your hurt widdle feelings.


Soooo......when have you used up all the alternatives, and try 'truth'???

Never.....you dolt?


Post #95, you wrote:
*I have. *You choose to ignore it, or are not able to comprehend my response. Mimicking is the lowest form of flattery.


Post #96, I wrote:
Well.....maybe I missed it.

*In which post did you answer this?*

How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


Post #100, I wrote:
I can't hear you.....in which post?


And now you've tried to change the subject.

Looks like* I caught you lying again, huh?*


No wonder you have no self-respect.....



Liberals are such lying scum, aren't they.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a single leftist defender of Bill's wife's imaginary victory in the 'popular vote' has confronted post #68 which brings* the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 
> 
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrote this:
> Geee....*.looks like you'll do anything to avoid answering the question.*....right down to wiping away a tear and whining about your hurt widdle feelings.
> 
> 
> Soooo......when have you used up all the alternatives, and try 'truth'???
> 
> Never.....you dolt?
> 
> 
> Post #95, you wrote:
> *I have. *You choose to ignore it, or are not able to comprehend my response. Mimicking is the lowest form of flattery.
> 
> 
> Post #96, I wrote:
> Well.....maybe I missed it.
> 
> *In which post did you answer this?*
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> Post #100, I wrote:
> I can't hear you.....in which post?
> 
> 
> And now you've tried to change the subject.
> 
> Looks like* I caught you lying again, huh?*
> 
> 
> No wonder you have no self-respect.....
Click to expand...


Once again, sewage-for-brains cannot refute a single word I posted.

I remain undefeated in the NYcarbineer - PoliticalChic debates,

something that should surprise no one.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy_Bob said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a single leftist defender of Bill's wife's imaginary victory in the 'popular vote' has confronted post #68 which brings* the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 
> 
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> 
> 
> This would fall right in line with voter registration in those 12 states if we take into account family members who are not currently counted.
Click to expand...



This would seem to apply to the Liberal liars who deny illegal aliens vote:

 "The deniers first deceive themselves that they are sincere in their adherence to falsehoods. Thus they cannot be faulted for acting on genuinely held views. But in truth, they have cultivated an ignorance of the facts, what Thomas Aquinas called _ignorantia affectata._ An ignorance so useful that one protects it at all costs, in order to continue using it in one’s own self interest. This ignorance is not exculpatory, but inculpatory. Forgive them not, for they know full well what they do.'"                   RICHARD BADALAMENTE


----------



## PoliticalChic

So.....60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.

7. *And they vote.*

What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.


Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
...remember the Old Dominion study?

"Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.




But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
....and now

a. their icon,* Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()

and...

b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....


....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????


You bet they did.


_Admit it, Liberals/Democrats.....this thread is nothing less than a masterpiece!!!!_


----------



## Dragonlady

PoliticalChic said:


> 3. So....the first rule for a Liberal is understanding that you* are politically unable- not allowed!-  to use judgment, knowledge or experience, *calculating how many illegals are in the country.
> 
> You have to stick to *that bogus "11 million" number *no matter what!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see *the source of the number that never changes, the 11 million:*
> 
> "Three main players were involved in generating that number of 11 million illegal immigrants:* Pew Research Center, the Center for Immigration Studies and the Department of Homeland Security. *But they were only masseurs of the source data, which comes from the Census Bureau by means of two surveys: the Current Population Survey and the American Community Survey.
> 
> We need to identify these players.
> 
> Pew claims impartiality, but *the methodologists for its numbers come from decidedly liberal roots such as the Brookings Institution and the Urban Institute.*  The Center for Immigration Studies approaches the question from the side of more controlled and limited immigration flows. Homeland Security is *a bureaucracy with a presidentially appointed secretary who carries out administration policies."* How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> These are the 'objective' sources of the data that Liberals/Democrats swallow whole.
> 
> All of these sources have an interest in increasing the power of Democrats/Liberals...i.e., gaining more Democrat voters.



Every study, even those done by the Heritage Foundation and other highly biased right wing sources have concluded that the illegals are NOT voting. 

But I know that you don't give a rat's ass about facts, especially those which disagree with your previously held fantasies. 

Wilfully ignorant, intellectually lazy and easily duped.  Politically Clueless just keeps providing entertainment for the masses.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. So....the first rule for a Liberal is understanding that you* are politically unable- not allowed!-  to use judgment, knowledge or experience, *calculating how many illegals are in the country.
> 
> You have to stick to *that bogus "11 million" number *no matter what!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see *the source of the number that never changes, the 11 million:*
> 
> "Three main players were involved in generating that number of 11 million illegal immigrants:* Pew Research Center, the Center for Immigration Studies and the Department of Homeland Security. *But they were only masseurs of the source data, which comes from the Census Bureau by means of two surveys: the Current Population Survey and the American Community Survey.
> 
> We need to identify these players.
> 
> Pew claims impartiality, but *the methodologists for its numbers come from decidedly liberal roots such as the Brookings Institution and the Urban Institute.*  The Center for Immigration Studies approaches the question from the side of more controlled and limited immigration flows. Homeland Security is *a bureaucracy with a presidentially appointed secretary who carries out administration policies."* How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> These are the 'objective' sources of the data that Liberals/Democrats swallow whole.
> 
> All of these sources have an interest in increasing the power of Democrats/Liberals...i.e., gaining more Democrat voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every study, even those done by the Heritage Foundation and other highly biased right wing sources have concluded that the illegals are NOT voting.
> 
> But I know that you don't give a rat's ass about facts, especially those which disagree with your previously held fantasies.
> 
> Wilfully ignorant, intellectually lazy and easily duped.  Politically Clueless just keeps providing entertainment for the masses.
Click to expand...




Yet, I just proved otherwise.....didn't I.


And exemplary results: you sweating and wringing your paws as your hopes go down the drain.


Excellent.




"Politically Clueless just keeps providing entertainment for the masses."

If, by the "masses" you are referring to yourself and other Liberals, remember....
....the 'm' is silent.


----------



## danielpalos

Old Yeller said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a state that has no voter ID requirements, yet to get on the voter roll you must show ID and proof of citizenship, and when you go to vote, they use your ID to verify that you are who you claim to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on there........Cowboy.  you say "state that has no voter ID requirements",  then "they use your ID to verify that you are who you claim to be"
> 
> Sounds like an ID is required to me?   Lots of crazy words up there.  I would delete that one.  I will delete this.
> 
> 
> ahhhh........the answer to the POP QUIZ is 12.
> thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

Free ID to vote!


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this escaped your "brilliant" mind, but I was outlining the dishonest, downright illegal tactics. Their strategy indeed sucked hard, calling half the nation deplorable isn't exactly "brilliant".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are changing the subject. We agree that Hillary fucked up when she spoke the truth about Trump supporters while on stage. In her case, the standard still applied.
> 
> Now....How about admitting that there is no significant in person voter fraud in America and Trump lost the popular vote by over 3 million.
> 
> Go ahead, dummy. Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you learned your vocabulary from bathroom walls during the four or five years you were in the third grade?
> 
> Government schooling, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...."over 3 million" illegal aliens voted for your candidate.
> I'll get to it.
> Better get some more vulgarity ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will never get to it. You haven't gotten to anything in years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....if there are a mere 11 million invaders living here, perhaps it would be difficult to claim that enough voted to explain Bill's wife's vote totals....
> 
> ...but if there are many, many more than 11 million....well....Liberal claims are looking.....foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for the nest post,....get those tissues ready.
Click to expand...

Your point?



> The United States is the world's largest national economy in nominal terms and second largest according to purchasing power parity (PPP), representing 22% of nominal global GDP and 17% of gross world product (GWP).--https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_the_United_States


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do:  It is in our writing; syntax, grammar, construction and logic.  All of which are missing in your postings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....answer the question already, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A.  Soooo.... (childish)
> 1(a)  Calling another a dolt is not a rebuttal
> 2(b)  Ad hominem:
> 
> (of an argument or reaction) directed against a person rather than the position they are maintaining.
> Link:  ad hominem definition - Google Search
> 
> 
> Logical Fallacy
> 
> "A *logical fallacy* is an error in reasoning that renders an argument invalid.
> Syntax: the arrangement of words and phrases to create well-formed sentences in a language.
> 
> Note:  Written in the style (lol) always offered by PoliticalChic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geee.....looks like you'll do anything to avoid answering the question.....right down to wiping away a tear and whining about your hurt widdle feelings.
> 
> 
> Soooo......when have you used up all the alternatives, and try 'truth'???
> 
> Never.....you dolt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.  You choose to ignore it, or are not able to comprehend my response.  Mimicking is the lowest form of flattery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....maybe I missed it.
> 
> In which post did you answer this?
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
Click to expand...

Free ID to vote!


----------



## tycho1572

Another excellent thread by PC. I love it!


----------



## PoliticalChic

8. Now then.....what have we learned today?

a. That huge numbers of illegal aliens live in our country, *far more than the bogus 11 million number that Democrats/Liberals push.*

b. That if even one in ten of the illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife, that is more than the number her supporters claim as victory in the popular vote.


*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
*If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!*





*California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015

*Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/



There is nothing left for you Leftists to cling to to assuage your hurt due to having been kicked to the curb by real Americans.

Now....stop bringing in invaders to support your party.

Forthwith.


----------



## BrokeLoser

PoliticalChic said:


> 8. Now then.....what have we learned today?
> 
> a. That huge numbers of illegal aliens live in our country, *far more than the bogus 11 million number that Democrats/Liberals push.*
> 
> b. That if even one in ten of the illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife, that is more than the number her supporters claim as victory in the popular vote.
> 
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left for you Leftists to cling to to assuage your hurt due to having been kicked to the curb by real Americans.
> 
> Now....stop bringing in invaders to support your party.
> 
> Forthwith.



"*California has the largest number of illegal immigrants in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized immigrants making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015"
*
I call major bullshit on that 2.4 million figure. I'd bet it's more like 5 million. Southern California is North Mexico...it's a filthy, third-world shithole full of human cockroaches speaking jibber-jabber. The primary language in numerous cities is definitely Spanish.
Areas such as the Inland Empire is made up of nothing but subhumans....filthy beaners, white trash, and ghetto bottom feeders.


----------



## PoliticalChic

BrokeLoser said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Now then.....what have we learned today?
> 
> a. That huge numbers of illegal aliens live in our country, *far more than the bogus 11 million number that Democrats/Liberals push.*
> 
> b. That if even one in ten of the illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife, that is more than the number her supporters claim as victory in the popular vote.
> 
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left for you Leftists to cling to to assuage your hurt due to having been kicked to the curb by real Americans.
> 
> Now....stop bringing in invaders to support your party.
> 
> Forthwith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*California has the largest number of illegal immigrants in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized immigrants making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015"
> *
> I call major bullshit on that 2.4 million figure. I'd bet it's more like 5 million. Southern California is North Mexico...it's a filthy, third-world shithole full of human cockroaches speaking jibber-jabber. The primary language in numerous cities is definitely Spanish.
> Areas such as the Inland Empire is made up of nothing but subhumans....filthy beaners, white trash, and ghetto bottom feeders.
Click to expand...




California is the crown jewel of Liberalville......

Then, there's this:

California: $2,702.3 (in billions of debt)
Compare Debt By State for 2017 - Charts

Hightest debt total in the country.


----------



## BrokeLoser

PoliticalChic said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Now then.....what have we learned today?
> 
> a. That huge numbers of illegal aliens live in our country, *far more than the bogus 11 million number that Democrats/Liberals push.*
> 
> b. That if even one in ten of the illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife, that is more than the number her supporters claim as victory in the popular vote.
> 
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left for you Leftists to cling to to assuage your hurt due to having been kicked to the curb by real Americans.
> 
> Now....stop bringing in invaders to support your party.
> 
> Forthwith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*California has the largest number of illegal immigrants in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized immigrants making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015"
> *
> I call major bullshit on that 2.4 million figure. I'd bet it's more like 5 million. Southern California is North Mexico...it's a filthy, third-world shithole full of human cockroaches speaking jibber-jabber. The primary language in numerous cities is definitely Spanish.
> Areas such as the Inland Empire is made up of nothing but subhumans....filthy beaners, white trash, and ghetto bottom feeders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is the crown jewel of Liberalville......
> 
> Then, there's this:
> 
> California: $2,702.3 (in billions of debt)
> Compare Debt By State for 2017 - Charts
> 
> Hightest debt total in the country.
Click to expand...


Haha...weird how that works huh?
Allow your state to be overrun by non-contributing third-world subhumans who reproduce more of their filthy same at a rodents pace and TA-DA...you win the Worst Shithole in the nation award.
Who would have thought...haha!


----------



## LoneLaugher

This is an awesome thread.

We have learned that 11 of 12 states who allow undocumented immigrants to drive legally didn't vote for Trump.

This proves that massive voter fraud happened and that Trump would have won the popular vote if not for these 11 states allowing undocumented immigrants to drive legally.

Just stunning.


----------



## PoliticalChic

BrokeLoser said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Now then.....what have we learned today?
> 
> a. That huge numbers of illegal aliens live in our country, *far more than the bogus 11 million number that Democrats/Liberals push.*
> 
> b. That if even one in ten of the illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife, that is more than the number her supporters claim as victory in the popular vote.
> 
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left for you Leftists to cling to to assuage your hurt due to having been kicked to the curb by real Americans.
> 
> Now....stop bringing in invaders to support your party.
> 
> Forthwith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*California has the largest number of illegal immigrants in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized immigrants making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015"
> *
> I call major bullshit on that 2.4 million figure. I'd bet it's more like 5 million. Southern California is North Mexico...it's a filthy, third-world shithole full of human cockroaches speaking jibber-jabber. The primary language in numerous cities is definitely Spanish.
> Areas such as the Inland Empire is made up of nothing but subhumans....filthy beaners, white trash, and ghetto bottom feeders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is the crown jewel of Liberalville......
> 
> Then, there's this:
> 
> California: $2,702.3 (in billions of debt)
> Compare Debt By State for 2017 - Charts
> 
> Hightest debt total in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha...weird how that works huh?
> Allow your state to be overrun by non-contributing third-world subhumans who reproduce more of their filthy same at a rodents pace and TA-DA...you win the Worst Shithole in the nation award.
> Who would have thought...haha!
Click to expand...



You've heard this: 
*"If You Are Not a Liberal at 25, You Have No Heart. If You Are Not a Conservative at 35 You Have No Brain"*


*For far too many of our citizens, they can never recover from the indoctrination: for them, feeling will always pass for knowing.

And they will take the rest of us down with them.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

LoneLaugher said:


> This is an awesome thread.
> 
> We have learned that 11 of 12 states who allow undocumented immigrants to drive legally didn't vote for Trump.
> 
> This proves that massive voter fraud happened and that Trump would have won the popular vote if not for these 11 states allowing undocumented immigrants to drive legally.
> 
> Just stunning.





Let's see if you've learned anything...or, are capable of learning: 
how many illegal aliens reside in our country?


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  We just get sick & tired of you ignorant, uninformed jackasses posting the same lies over & over to defend the fucking moron you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, ok....stop begging: you can have a turn, too-
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
> This:
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.
Click to expand...


These licenses clearly state that they are not to be used for identification purposes.  Therefore, they can't be used to register to vote.

You people are dumber than shit.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Now then.....what have we learned today?
> 
> a. That huge numbers of illegal aliens live in our country, *far more than the bogus 11 million number that Democrats/Liberals push.*
> 
> b. That if even one in ten of the illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife, that is more than the number her supporters claim as victory in the popular vote.
> 
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left for you Leftists to cling to to assuage your hurt due to having been kicked to the curb by real Americans.
> 
> Now....stop bringing in invaders to support your party.
> 
> Forthwith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*California has the largest number of illegal immigrants in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized immigrants making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015"
> *
> I call major bullshit on that 2.4 million figure. I'd bet it's more like 5 million. Southern California is North Mexico...it's a filthy, third-world shithole full of human cockroaches speaking jibber-jabber. The primary language in numerous cities is definitely Spanish.
> Areas such as the Inland Empire is made up of nothing but subhumans....filthy beaners, white trash, and ghetto bottom feeders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is the crown jewel of Liberalville......
> 
> Then, there's this:
> 
> California: $2,702.3 (in billions of debt)
> Compare Debt By State for 2017 - Charts
> 
> Hightest debt total in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha...weird how that works huh?
> Allow your state to be overrun by non-contributing third-world subhumans who reproduce more of their filthy same at a rodents pace and TA-DA...you win the Worst Shithole in the nation award.
> Who would have thought...haha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've heard this:
> *"If You Are Not a Liberal at 25, You Have No Heart. If You Are Not a Conservative at 35 You Have No Brain"*
> 
> 
> *For far too many of our citizens, they can never recover from the indoctrination: for them, feeling will always pass for knowing.
> 
> And they will take the rest of us down with them.*
Click to expand...

If you voted for Trump, you're an idiot.


----------



## LoneLaugher

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an awesome thread.
> 
> We have learned that 11 of 12 states who allow undocumented immigrants to drive legally didn't vote for Trump.
> 
> This proves that massive voter fraud happened and that Trump would have won the popular vote if not for these 11 states allowing undocumented immigrants to drive legally.
> 
> Just stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if you've learned anything...or, are capable of learning:
> how many illegal aliens reside in our country?
Click to expand...


Aliens? None.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  We just get sick & tired of you ignorant, uninformed jackasses posting the same lies over & over to defend the fucking moron you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, ok....stop begging: you can have a turn, too-
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide.
> This:
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> Clearly, the answer would strongly suggest that Democrat curs who gave illegal aliens IDs want them to vote....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These licenses clearly state that they are not to be used for identification purposes.  Therefore, they can't be used to register to vote.
> 
> You people are dumber than shit.
Click to expand...



Well, RealDumb, let's see what the Democrat poll watchers have to say about who votes:


----------



## BrokeLoser

LoneLaugher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an awesome thread.
> 
> We have learned that 11 of 12 states who allow undocumented immigrants to drive legally didn't vote for Trump.
> 
> This proves that massive voter fraud happened and that Trump would have won the popular vote if not for these 11 states allowing undocumented immigrants to drive legally.
> 
> Just stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if you've learned anything...or, are capable of learning:
> how many illegal aliens reside in our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aliens? None.
Click to expand...


Let me quess...you much prefer the Progressive label....."DREAMERS"?
Haha


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Now then.....what have we learned today?
> 
> a. That huge numbers of illegal aliens live in our country, *far more than the bogus 11 million number that Democrats/Liberals push.*
> 
> b. That if even one in ten of the illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife, that is more than the number her supporters claim as victory in the popular vote.
> 
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left for you Leftists to cling to to assuage your hurt due to having been kicked to the curb by real Americans.
> 
> Now....stop bringing in invaders to support your party.
> 
> Forthwith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*California has the largest number of illegal immigrants in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized immigrants making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015"
> *
> I call major bullshit on that 2.4 million figure. I'd bet it's more like 5 million. Southern California is North Mexico...it's a filthy, third-world shithole full of human cockroaches speaking jibber-jabber. The primary language in numerous cities is definitely Spanish.
> Areas such as the Inland Empire is made up of nothing but subhumans....filthy beaners, white trash, and ghetto bottom feeders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is the crown jewel of Liberalville......
> 
> Then, there's this:
> 
> California: $2,702.3 (in billions of debt)
> Compare Debt By State for 2017 - Charts
> 
> Hightest debt total in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha...weird how that works huh?
> Allow your state to be overrun by non-contributing third-world subhumans who reproduce more of their filthy same at a rodents pace and TA-DA...you win the Worst Shithole in the nation award.
> Who would have thought...haha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've heard this:
> *"If You Are Not a Liberal at 25, You Have No Heart. If You Are Not a Conservative at 35 You Have No Brain"*
> 
> 
> *For far too many of our citizens, they can never recover from the indoctrination: for them, feeling will always pass for knowing.
> 
> And they will take the rest of us down with them.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you voted for Trump, you're an idiot.
Click to expand...




Well, RealDumb, let's compare that with the choice that voting for the career criminal and congenital liar would have entailed:

*The collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.


M'....no.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

LoneLaugher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an awesome thread.
> 
> We have learned that 11 of 12 states who allow undocumented immigrants to drive legally didn't vote for Trump.
> 
> This proves that massive voter fraud happened and that Trump would have won the popular vote if not for these 11 states allowing undocumented immigrants to drive legally.
> 
> Just stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if you've learned anything...or, are capable of learning:
> how many illegal aliens reside in our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aliens? None.
Click to expand...



And....proof of exactly what I've said about Liberals.
You've served your purpose.
Now your'e dismissed.


----------



## PoliticalChic

BrokeLoser said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an awesome thread.
> 
> We have learned that 11 of 12 states who allow undocumented immigrants to drive legally didn't vote for Trump.
> 
> This proves that massive voter fraud happened and that Trump would have won the popular vote if not for these 11 states allowing undocumented immigrants to drive legally.
> 
> Just stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if you've learned anything...or, are capable of learning:
> how many illegal aliens reside in our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aliens? None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me quess...you much prefer the Progressive label....."DREAMERS"?
> Haha
Click to expand...




I am always amused by the Leftists screaming about 'breaking up families' by sending back illegal aliens.

They try to make it sound like anyone is preventing them from taking their children with them.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???



As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.

From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts: 
"When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."

Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.


----------



## BrokeLoser

PoliticalChic said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an awesome thread.
> 
> We have learned that 11 of 12 states who allow undocumented immigrants to drive legally didn't vote for Trump.
> 
> This proves that massive voter fraud happened and that Trump would have won the popular vote if not for these 11 states allowing undocumented immigrants to drive legally.
> 
> Just stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if you've learned anything...or, are capable of learning:
> how many illegal aliens reside in our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aliens? None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me quess...you much prefer the Progressive label....."DREAMERS"?
> Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am always amused by the Leftists screaming about 'breaking up families' by sending back illegal aliens.
> 
> They try to make it sound like anyone is preventing them from taking their children with them.
Click to expand...

The Loons are shameless...they will come up will all kinds of excuses and crazy shit.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
Click to expand...



Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.

"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Get it?

You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.

It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.


----------



## PoliticalChic

BrokeLoser said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an awesome thread.
> 
> We have learned that 11 of 12 states who allow undocumented immigrants to drive legally didn't vote for Trump.
> 
> This proves that massive voter fraud happened and that Trump would have won the popular vote if not for these 11 states allowing undocumented immigrants to drive legally.
> 
> Just stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if you've learned anything...or, are capable of learning:
> how many illegal aliens reside in our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aliens? None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me quess...you much prefer the Progressive label....."DREAMERS"?
> Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am always amused by the Leftists screaming about 'breaking up families' by sending back illegal aliens.
> 
> They try to make it sound like anyone is preventing them from taking their children with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Loons are shameless...they will come up will all kinds of excuses and crazy shit.
Click to expand...




There is no shame involved.....they elected a rapist twice, they make a treasonous murder the 'Liberal Lion of the Senate,' lies are the basis of their identity.

All that matters is winning.


"What happens if they get their way.....worth thinking about because the Democratic Party of today bears almost no resemblance to the Democratic Party of ten years ago.

It has changed in ways that ought to worry you.

 ...it is a political movement organized around 'identity politics'...the idea that every American is a member of a sub-group, usually a racial group

The point of achieving power is to win spoils for that group.
Another word for this is 'tribalism.'"
Tucker Carlson


----------



## LoneLaugher

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
Click to expand...


It is EXACTLY a coincidence.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> 8. Now then.....what have we learned today?
> 
> a. That huge numbers of illegal aliens live in our country, *far more than the bogus 11 million number that Democrats/Liberals push.*
> 
> b. That if even one in ten of the illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife, that is more than the number her supporters claim as victory in the popular vote.
> 
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left for you Leftists to cling to to assuage your hurt due to having been kicked to the curb by real Americans.
> 
> Now....stop bringing in invaders to support your party.
> 
> Forthwith.





> Is it any wonder then, that Trump got 11% fewer California votes than John McCain did in 2008? (Clinton got 6% more votes than Obama did eight years ago, but the number of registered Democrats in the state climbed by 13% over those years.)



In any case, the democrat lost.  What is your beef?


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
Click to expand...


Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?

Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
Click to expand...


You have not shown causation.  If the states that allow illegals to get licenses chose Clinton, perhaps it is simply because they are more liberal-leaning states.  Wouldn't that make sense in states that allow illegals to vote?  That certainly seems to fit more closely with the Democrat/liberal positions on illegal immigrants than on the Republican/conservative positions.  

Looking at the list in your oft-linked article about the states which allow illegals to get a license, it seems that all of them other than Utah lean somewhat or heavily Democrat.  

Political party strength in U.S. states - Wikipedia

State of the States: Political Party Affiliation


----------



## Luddly Neddite

How soon before its in the billions and includes ET?


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Marion Morrison

PoliticalChic said:


> So.....60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.
> 
> 7. *And they vote.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
> ...remember the Old Dominion study?
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon,* Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
> Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You bet they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Admit it, Liberals/Democrats.....this thread is nothing less than a masterpiece!!!!_




60 to 80 million is a stretch too far.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Yea, these lawbreakers wouldn't break the law, libtards tell us.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
Click to expand...




"Why cut off the sentence?"

Because they don't have to.

They are automatically registered......to vote.

They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.

And lying fools will back the pretense up.
Raise your paw.




"Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."

I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.

It does, and it did.

By the millions.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not shown causation.  If the states that allow illegals to get licenses chose Clinton, perhaps it is simply because they are more liberal-leaning states.  Wouldn't that make sense in states that allow illegals to vote?  That certainly seems to fit more closely with the Democrat/liberal positions on illegal immigrants than on the Republican/conservative positions.
> 
> Looking at the list in your oft-linked article about the states which allow illegals to get a license, it seems that all of them other than Utah lean somewhat or heavily Democrat.
> 
> Political party strength in U.S. states - Wikipedia
> 
> State of the States: Political Party Affiliation
Click to expand...




"You have not shown causation."

I've made a far stronger case than the claims of Trump colluding with the Russians, or that he in any way obstructed justice by firing Comey.

It was my aim, and it was eminently successful.

Your ire proves that.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
Click to expand...

   You are either the dumbest persin on the planet  or thew biggest liar.

Consider these facts:

1)  The drivers licenses that the undocumented aliens received are not good for use as identification.

2)  You can register to vote when you are at the DMV but it is NOT automatic.

3)  If you do opt to register to vote,  ID is needed & that illegal alien drivers license would not count.

So STFU or  Get informed.


----------



## danielpalos

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yea, these lawbreakers wouldn't break the law, libtards tell us.


Most wouldn't want to jeopardize their current situation, just to vote.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
Click to expand...

Only the right wing claims Illegals Only voted Blue and not Red.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not shown causation.  If the states that allow illegals to get licenses chose Clinton, perhaps it is simply because they are more liberal-leaning states.  Wouldn't that make sense in states that allow illegals to vote?  That certainly seems to fit more closely with the Democrat/liberal positions on illegal immigrants than on the Republican/conservative positions.
> 
> Looking at the list in your oft-linked article about the states which allow illegals to get a license, it seems that all of them other than Utah lean somewhat or heavily Democrat.
> 
> Political party strength in U.S. states - Wikipedia
> 
> State of the States: Political Party Affiliation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You have not shown causation."
> 
> I've made a far stronger case than the claims of Trump colluding with the Russians, or that he in any way obstructed justice by firing Comey.
> 
> It was my aim, and it was eminently successful.
> 
> Your ire proves that.
Click to expand...

Mr. Trump openly asked the Russians for help in that regard.  It was in the public domain.


----------



## Winston

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...


How many of the 12 states did Trump win?  Besides, North Carolina is not on your list.  North Carolina has one of the largest populations of illegal immigrants in the country.  North Carolina allows illegal immigrants to have drivers license and North Carolina offers voter registration at the DMV.  How did Trump win North Carolina?

Then there is the percentage of the population of a state estimated to be illegal aliens.  California's is six percent.  But Texas is 6.1%, did Trump win Texas? Meanwhile, Clinton won states like Vermont where the illegal immigrant population is less than .3%.

In short, if your claim is true, Hillary only won the popular vote because illegal immigrants voted in large numbers and every solitary one of them voted for Clinton, there would be a direct correlation between a states percentage of illegal immigrant population and Clinton's victory.  There is absolutely NONE.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either the dumbest persin on the planet  or thew biggest liar.
> 
> Consider these facts:
> 
> 1)  The drivers licenses that the undocumented aliens received are not good for use as identification.
> 
> 2)  You can register to vote when you are at the DMV but it is NOT automatic.
> 
> 3)  If you do opt to register to vote,  ID is needed & that illegal alien drivers license would not count.
> 
> So STFU or  Get informed.
Click to expand...



Have no fear, RealDumb, I'm here to straighten you out....without the lobotomy!!!

1."The drivers licenses that the undocumented aliens received are not good for use as identification."
Of course they are.
Democrats gave them out for exactly that purpose.
And Democrats make the decision at the voting precinct....so, guess what they decide?
Yup.

2. RealDumb says this: "You can register to vote when you are at the DMV but it is NOT automatic."
The LATimes says this:
"If  you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license* — without having to fill out a separate form.
Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference."
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Now...who's the liar, RealDumb?

Say 'duhhhhh..'




Thanks so much for inadvertently (better look that up) proving me correct.


----------



## PoliticalChic

danielpalos said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the right wing claims Illegals Only voted Blue and not Red.
Click to expand...




Sooooo, you moron.....illegals broke the law...again....and voted for the candidate who said he'd throw them out of the country?

You must be even more stupid than I imagined.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Winston said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states did Trump win?  Besides, North Carolina is not on your list.  North Carolina has one of the largest populations of illegal immigrants in the country.  North Carolina allows illegal immigrants to have drivers license and North Carolina offers voter registration at the DMV.  How did Trump win North Carolina?
> 
> Then there is the percentage of the population of a state estimated to be illegal aliens.  California's is six percent.  But Texas is 6.1%, did Trump win Texas? Meanwhile, Clinton won states like Vermont where the illegal immigrant population is less than .3%.
> 
> In short, if your claim is true, Hillary only won the popular vote because illegal immigrants voted in large numbers and every solitary one of them voted for Clinton, there would be a direct correlation between a states percentage of illegal immigrant population and Clinton's victory.  There is absolutely NONE.
Click to expand...




Let's stick to the points..

a. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?

b. How many voted?


Trump won the popular vote counting only legal votes.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either the dumbest persin on the planet  or thew biggest liar.
> 
> Consider these facts:
> 
> 1)  The drivers licenses that the undocumented aliens received are not good for use as identification.
> 
> 2)  You can register to vote when you are at the DMV but it is NOT automatic.
> 
> 3)  If you do opt to register to vote,  ID is needed & that illegal alien drivers license would not count.
> 
> So STFU or  Get informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have no fear, RealDumb, I'm here to straighten you out....without the lobotomy!!!
> 
> 1."The drivers licenses that the undocumented aliens received are not good for use as identification."
> Of course they are.
> Democrats gave them out for exactly that purpose.
> And Democrats make the decision at the voting precinct....so, guess what they decide?
> Yup.
> 
> 2. RealDumb says this: "You can register to vote when you are at the DMV but it is NOT automatic."
> The LATimes says this:
> "If  you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license* — without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Now...who's the liar, RealDumb?
> 
> Say 'duhhhhh..'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for inadvertently (better look that up) proving me correct.
Click to expand...


The drivers licenses for illegals state on them that they are not to be used for identification purposes or they are otherwise clearly marked.

They are not proof of legal US residency.

In your own post it says you "can" complete the voter registration....

So NO it is NOT automatic.

You really aren't too bright.  Probley why you still wear a costume.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either the dumbest persin on the planet  or thew biggest liar.
> 
> Consider these facts:
> 
> 1)  The drivers licenses that the undocumented aliens received are not good for use as identification.
> 
> 2)  You can register to vote when you are at the DMV but it is NOT automatic.
> 
> 3)  If you do opt to register to vote,  ID is needed & that illegal alien drivers license would not count.
> 
> So STFU or  Get informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have no fear, RealDumb, I'm here to straighten you out....without the lobotomy!!!
> 
> 1."The drivers licenses that the undocumented aliens received are not good for use as identification."
> Of course they are.
> Democrats gave them out for exactly that purpose.
> And Democrats make the decision at the voting precinct....so, guess what they decide?
> Yup.
> 
> 2. RealDumb says this: "You can register to vote when you are at the DMV but it is NOT automatic."
> The LATimes says this:
> "If  you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license* — without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Now...who's the liar, RealDumb?
> 
> Say 'duhhhhh..'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for inadvertently (better look that up) proving me correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The drivers licenses for illegals state on them that they are not to be used for identification purposes or they are otherwise clearly marked.
> 
> They are not proof of legal US residency.
> 
> In your own post it says you "can" complete the voter registration....
> 
> So NO it is NOT automatic.
> 
> You really aren't too bright.  Probley why you still wear a costume.
Click to expand...




Depends on who is viewing the card, doesn't it.

Sooooo....if you are a Democrat....you let 'em vote.

Right, RealDumb?


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states did Trump win?  Besides, North Carolina is not on your list.  North Carolina has one of the largest populations of illegal immigrants in the country.  North Carolina allows illegal immigrants to have drivers license and North Carolina offers voter registration at the DMV.  How did Trump win North Carolina?
> 
> Then there is the percentage of the population of a state estimated to be illegal aliens.  California's is six percent.  But Texas is 6.1%, did Trump win Texas? Meanwhile, Clinton won states like Vermont where the illegal immigrant population is less than .3%.
> 
> In short, if your claim is true, Hillary only won the popular vote because illegal immigrants voted in large numbers and every solitary one of them voted for Clinton, there would be a direct correlation between a states percentage of illegal immigrant population and Clinton's victory.  There is absolutely NONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's stick to the points..
> 
> a. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 
> b. How many voted?
> 
> 
> Trump won the popular vote counting only legal votes.
Click to expand...

You still have not proved anything but your projection..


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states did Trump win?  Besides, North Carolina is not on your list.  North Carolina has one of the largest populations of illegal immigrants in the country.  North Carolina allows illegal immigrants to have drivers license and North Carolina offers voter registration at the DMV.  How did Trump win North Carolina?
> 
> Then there is the percentage of the population of a state estimated to be illegal aliens.  California's is six percent.  But Texas is 6.1%, did Trump win Texas? Meanwhile, Clinton won states like Vermont where the illegal immigrant population is less than .3%.
> 
> In short, if your claim is true, Hillary only won the popular vote because illegal immigrants voted in large numbers and every solitary one of them voted for Clinton, there would be a direct correlation between a states percentage of illegal immigrant population and Clinton's victory.  There is absolutely NONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's stick to the points..
> 
> a. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 
> b. How many voted?
> 
> 
> Trump won the popular vote counting only legal votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still have not proved anything but your projection..
Click to expand...




I've proven that you are a low-life liar.

Want me to do it again?


----------



## BluesLegend

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
Click to expand...


How did we steal the election in the Dem strongholds of PA, MI, and WI?


----------



## PoliticalChic

BluesLegend said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did we steal the election in the Dem strongholds of PA, MI, and WI?
Click to expand...



Legal...illegal....rectitude doesn't matter to Liberals.

Winning is all that counts.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the right wing claims Illegals Only voted Blue and not Red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo, you moron.....illegals broke the law...again....and voted for the candidate who said he'd throw them out of the country?
> 
> You must be even more stupid than I imagined.
Click to expand...

Yet, it is You who is claiming _all_ illegals voted blue and not red.

And, if women can "talk all that", they can ask guys for full body massage appointments.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
Click to expand...


Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?  

You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.

I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.


----------



## danielpalos

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
Click to expand...

She has to prove, _all_ illegals Only voted blue and not red.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not shown causation.  If the states that allow illegals to get licenses chose Clinton, perhaps it is simply because they are more liberal-leaning states.  Wouldn't that make sense in states that allow illegals to vote?  That certainly seems to fit more closely with the Democrat/liberal positions on illegal immigrants than on the Republican/conservative positions.
> 
> Looking at the list in your oft-linked article about the states which allow illegals to get a license, it seems that all of them other than Utah lean somewhat or heavily Democrat.
> 
> Political party strength in U.S. states - Wikipedia
> 
> State of the States: Political Party Affiliation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You have not shown causation."
> 
> I've made a far stronger case than the claims of Trump colluding with the Russians, or that he in any way obstructed justice by firing Comey.
> 
> It was my aim, and it was eminently successful.
> 
> Your ire proves that.
Click to expand...


What ire?  All I've done is ask a few questions because your claims are so poorly backed up.

Do you feel better for having added that Trump strawman?  I don't recall saying anything to you about the claims that Trump colluded with Russia, and I certainly don't think that I compared the possible veracity of those claims to your claims that millions of illegals have been automatically registered to vote.  

Claims with little to no evidence and strawman arguments.....this is not an impressive thread on your part.


----------



## The Original Tree

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.



The fact that Motor Voter Registration Laws exists in many states (THEY SHOULD BE ILLEGAL) and many of these states grant ILLEGALS DRIVERS LICENSES tell you all you need to know that Illegals are being registered to vote.  

Once Registered to VOTE, it is very difficult to tell if a voter is a Legal or Illegal Citizen.  There is No Mechanism in place to stop states who issue Drivers Licenses to illegals from Illegally And Automatically Registering Them To Vote.

This is why Democrats exclusively support Motor Voter Registration and Open Borders.  Those two Leftist Policies go hand in had with each other.


----------



## danielpalos

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not shown causation.  If the states that allow illegals to get licenses chose Clinton, perhaps it is simply because they are more liberal-leaning states.  Wouldn't that make sense in states that allow illegals to vote?  That certainly seems to fit more closely with the Democrat/liberal positions on illegal immigrants than on the Republican/conservative positions.
> 
> Looking at the list in your oft-linked article about the states which allow illegals to get a license, it seems that all of them other than Utah lean somewhat or heavily Democrat.
> 
> Political party strength in U.S. states - Wikipedia
> 
> State of the States: Political Party Affiliation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You have not shown causation."
> 
> I've made a far stronger case than the claims of Trump colluding with the Russians, or that he in any way obstructed justice by firing Comey.
> 
> It was my aim, and it was eminently successful.
> 
> Your ire proves that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ire?  All I've done is ask a few questions because your claims are so poorly backed up.
> 
> Do you feel better for having added that Trump strawman?  I don't recall saying anything to you about the claims that Trump colluded with Russia, and I certainly don't think that I compared the possible veracity of those claims to your claims that millions of illegals have been automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Claims with little to no evidence and strawman arguments.....this is not an impressive thread on your part.
Click to expand...

She is our "soapy massage specialist" in reserve; she just doesn't know it, yet.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
Click to expand...



That's right: automatically registered.

Exactly what it says.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not shown causation.  If the states that allow illegals to get licenses chose Clinton, perhaps it is simply because they are more liberal-leaning states.  Wouldn't that make sense in states that allow illegals to vote?  That certainly seems to fit more closely with the Democrat/liberal positions on illegal immigrants than on the Republican/conservative positions.
> 
> Looking at the list in your oft-linked article about the states which allow illegals to get a license, it seems that all of them other than Utah lean somewhat or heavily Democrat.
> 
> Political party strength in U.S. states - Wikipedia
> 
> State of the States: Political Party Affiliation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You have not shown causation."
> 
> I've made a far stronger case than the claims of Trump colluding with the Russians, or that he in any way obstructed justice by firing Comey.
> 
> It was my aim, and it was eminently successful.
> 
> Your ire proves that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ire?  All I've done is ask a few questions because your claims are so poorly backed up.
> 
> Do you feel better for having added that Trump strawman?  I don't recall saying anything to you about the claims that Trump colluded with Russia, and I certainly don't think that I compared the possible veracity of those claims to your claims that millions of illegals have been automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Claims with little to no evidence and strawman arguments.....this is not an impressive thread on your part.
Click to expand...




You are pretending not to recognize the obvious.

I suppose I should correctly identify you as a liar.

Better?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
Click to expand...

You're lying about this again? You're downright pathological.

As you've been shown repeatedly, folks who can't prove they're U.S. citizens are not registered to vote at a DMV. That's a convenience offered only to U.S. citizens.

And I note for the record, to date, your multiple threads on this subject have produced a grand total of *one* illegal alien who was actually caught voting in the last election. And even that one was found by another poster. You couldn't even find one.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying about this again? You're downright pathological.
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly, folks who can't prove they're U.S. citizens are not registered to vote at a DMV. That's a convenience offered only to U.S. citizens.
> 
> And I note for the record, to date, your multiple threads on this subject have produced a grand total of *one* illegal alien who was actually caught voting in the last election. And even that one was found by another poster. You couldn't even find one.
Click to expand...




"folks who can't prove they're U.S. citizens are not registered to vote at a DMV. That's a convenience offered only to U.S. citizens."

Stop lying.

Voting is the very reason Democrat give illegal aliens driver's licenses and ID cards.

"On October 10, 2015, Governor Jerry Brown signed Assembly Bill 1461, the New Motor Voter Act, which will automatically register people to vote through the DMV, and could result in illegal aliens voting.

The day after the bill was signed, a reporter for the _Washington Times_ noted that the under the new law, all Californians would automatically be registered to vote when they obtained or renewed their driver’s licenses at the DMV, instead of being required to fill out a form."
Giving Driver's Licenses to Illegal Aliens Makes Illegal Voting a Real Possibility


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
Click to expand...

Illegals are not automatically registered. You've been shown this repeatedly. You're simply lying again.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying about this again? You're downright pathological.
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly, folks who can't prove they're U.S. citizens are not registered to vote at a DMV. That's a convenience offered only to U.S. citizens.
> 
> And I note for the record, to date, your multiple threads on this subject have produced a grand total of *one* illegal alien who was actually caught voting in the last election. And even that one was found by another poster. You couldn't even find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "folks who can't prove they're U.S. citizens are not registered to vote at a DMV. That's a convenience offered only to U.S. citizens."
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Voting is the very reason Democrat give illegal aliens driver's licenses and ID cards.
> 
> "On October 10, 2015, Governor Jerry Brown signed Assembly Bill 1461, the New Motor Voter Act, which will automatically register people to vote through the DMV, and could result in illegal aliens voting.
> 
> The day after the bill was signed, a reporter for the _Washington Times_ noted that the under the new law, all Californians would automatically be registered to vote when they obtained or renewed their driver’s licenses at the DMV, instead of being required to fill out a form."
> Giving Driver's Licenses to Illegal Aliens Makes Illegal Voting a Real Possibility
Click to expand...

And you've been shown that law does not permit non-U.S. citizens a path to voter registration.  You're simply ignoring everything you've been shown about this already and persisting in with your same old tired lies.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals are not automatically registered. You've been shown this repeatedly. You're simply lying again.
Click to expand...



Watch me ram your lying words back down your throat, Ugly:

How's this....LA Times:
 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " 
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


----------



## rightwinger

Up to five million Russians voted for Trump

FACT


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying about this again? You're downright pathological.
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly, folks who can't prove they're U.S. citizens are not registered to vote at a DMV. That's a convenience offered only to U.S. citizens.
> 
> And I note for the record, to date, your multiple threads on this subject have produced a grand total of *one* illegal alien who was actually caught voting in the last election. And even that one was found by another poster. You couldn't even find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "folks who can't prove they're U.S. citizens are not registered to vote at a DMV. That's a convenience offered only to U.S. citizens."
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Voting is the very reason Democrat give illegal aliens driver's licenses and ID cards.
> 
> "On October 10, 2015, Governor Jerry Brown signed Assembly Bill 1461, the New Motor Voter Act, which will automatically register people to vote through the DMV, and could result in illegal aliens voting.
> 
> The day after the bill was signed, a reporter for the _Washington Times_ noted that the under the new law, all Californians would automatically be registered to vote when they obtained or renewed their driver’s licenses at the DMV, instead of being required to fill out a form."
> Giving Driver's Licenses to Illegal Aliens Makes Illegal Voting a Real Possibility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you've been shown that law does not permit non-U.S. citizens a path to voter registration.  You're simply ignoring everything you've been shown about this already and persisting in with your same old tired lies.
Click to expand...




I never lie....that's why you're so worried about this thread.


Watch:

"Shortly after Brown signed AB 1461, a reporter writing for Breitbart concurred with other journalists who believe that this legislation *will allow any person who gets a driver’s license through the California DMV to register to vote.* Furthermore, the writer believes that the new policy is designed precisely to increase the number of potential Democratic Party voters...."                                                                                              Giving Driver's Licenses to Illegal Aliens Makes Illegal Voting a Real Possibility


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Up to five million Russians voted for Trump
> 
> FACT





Brilliant.

Kinda like your comment when I noted that your predecessors slaughtered over 100 million men, women and children:

"Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
FDR Admiration Society
FDR Admiration Society


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up to five million Russians voted for Trump
> 
> FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.
> 
> Kinda like your comment when I noted that your predecessors slaughtered over 100 million men, women and children:
> 
> "Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
> FDR Admiration Society
> FDR Admiration Society
Click to expand...



*92% of Russians* supported Trump.... FACT
Russia infiltrated the election *to allow Trump to win*....FACT
Trump is an *ardent Putin supporter*.....FACT
Trump won the *most corrupt* election in history....FACT
Up to* 5 million* Russians voted for Trump in the last election....FACT


----------



## Winston

The Original Tree said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Motor Voter Registration Laws exists in many states (THEY SHOULD BE ILLEGAL) and many of these states grant ILLEGALS DRIVERS LICENSES tell you all you need to know that Illegals are being registered to vote.
> 
> Once Registered to VOTE, it is very difficult to tell if a voter is a Legal or Illegal Citizen.  There is No Mechanism in place to stop states who issue Drivers Licenses to illegals from Illegally And Automatically Registering Them To Vote.
> 
> This is why Democrats exclusively support Motor Voter Registration and Open Borders.  Those two Leftist Policies go hand in had with each other.
Click to expand...


What stupid ass ignorant shit.  The reason states allow illegal immigrants to get a damn driver's license is so that they can obtain liability insurance and be RESPONSIBLE for their actions behind the wheel.  How freakin stupid is it to block their ability to be responsible?  Would you rather be ran over by an illegal immigrant with no license and no insurance or one with a license and insurance?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up to five million Russians voted for Trump
> 
> FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.
> 
> Kinda like your comment when I noted that your predecessors slaughtered over 100 million men, women and children:
> 
> "Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
> FDR Admiration Society
> FDR Admiration Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *92% of Russians* supported Trump.... FACT
> Russia infiltrated the election *to allow Trump to win*....FACT
> Trump is an *ardent Putin supporter*.....FACT
> Trump won the *most corrupt* election in history....FACT
> Up to* 5 million* Russians voted for Trump in the last election....FACT
Click to expand...



Trump.....and the Russians???

Here are actually facts....not your lies:

The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.
The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.

*"52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe"*
*52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe - Rasmussen Reports™*


Here's why:
You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time.
The first Republican President


And this:
*"Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal*

...the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom, had taken over a Canadian company with uranium-mining stakes stretching from Central Asia to the American West. The deal made Rosatom one of the world’s largest uranium producers and brought Mr. Putin closer to his goal of controlling much of the global uranium supply chain.

....major donors to the charitable endeavors of former President Bill Clinton and his family. Members of that group built, financed and eventually sold off to the Russians a company that would become known as Uranium One.

Among the agencies that eventually signed off was the State Department, then headed by Mr. Clinton’s wife, Hillary Rodham Clinton.

Uranium One’s chairman used his family foundation to make four donations totaling $2.35 million. Those contributions were not publicly disclosed by the Clintons,...."
https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/...s-pressed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html


And

*"Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin"*
Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin » Liberty Alliance

And

*"EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank"*
*EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank*





Now....where are the 'investigations'?????


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals are not automatically registered. You've been shown this repeatedly. You're simply lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your lying words back down your throat, Ugly:
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. "
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Click to expand...

LOL

Such impotent rage. 

Liar, you've been shown repeatedly the law does not permit undocumented folks to register to vote under 1461. In fact, the process to register to vote at a DMV existed prior to the passage of 1461. And there was no path for illegals to register to vote before it either. All 1461 did was remove a checkbox which offered folks at a DMV in California the option to register to vote or not. 1461 merely made it automatic.

*But both before 1461 and after, illegal aliens are still not registered to vote*

As you've been shown repeatedly, to be registered to vote in California, you have to have a regular driver's license, *which Folks in California can't get without proper documentation.* If you can't provide such documentation to prove you're a U.S. citizen, you only qualify for an AB-60 license, *which is not used to register to vote.*

You've been shown all of the relevant laws multiple times on multiple threads by multiple people.

You're simply continuing with this lie of yours because you're pathological.

And again , to date, you have found one illegal alien who voted in the last election. 2,999,999 more and you will have shown you're not lying.


----------



## Tom Horn

It happens here at the Phoenix DMV. all the time.  Half the workers are Mehican women affirmative-action hires, and the other half are biker babes who find people for the local Hells Angels chapter.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up to five million Russians voted for Trump
> 
> FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.
> 
> Kinda like your comment when I noted that your predecessors slaughtered over 100 million men, women and children:
> 
> "Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
> FDR Admiration Society
> FDR Admiration Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *92% of Russians* supported Trump.... FACT
> Russia infiltrated the election *to allow Trump to win*....FACT
> Trump is an *ardent Putin supporter*.....FACT
> Trump won the *most corrupt* election in history....FACT
> Up to* 5 million* Russians voted for Trump in the last election....FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.....and the Russians???
> 
> Here are actually facts....not your lies:
> 
> The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.
> The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.
> 
> *"52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe"*
> *52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe - Rasmussen Reports™*
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time.
> The first Republican President
> 
> 
> And this:
> *"Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal*
> 
> ...the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom, had taken over a Canadian company with uranium-mining stakes stretching from Central Asia to the American West. The deal made Rosatom one of the world’s largest uranium producers and brought Mr. Putin closer to his goal of controlling much of the global uranium supply chain.
> 
> ....major donors to the charitable endeavors of former President Bill Clinton and his family. Members of that group built, financed and eventually sold off to the Russians a company that would become known as Uranium One.
> 
> Among the agencies that eventually signed off was the State Department, then headed by Mr. Clinton’s wife, Hillary Rodham Clinton.
> 
> Uranium One’s chairman used his family foundation to make four donations totaling $2.35 million. Those contributions were not publicly disclosed by the Clintons,...."
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/...s-pressed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html
> 
> 
> And
> 
> *"Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin"*
> Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin » Liberty Alliance
> 
> And
> 
> *"EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank"
> EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....where are the 'investigations'?????
Click to expand...



Trump married a *communist infiltrator*........TWICE.....FACT


Trump was* instilled by the Russians* as our President against the will of the people....FACT


*Conservatives, KKK and the Russians* formed a political coalition to elect Trump....FACT


Trump was born in a *foreign country*.....FACT


Up to* five million Russians* voted for Trump in the last election....FACT


----------



## PoliticalChic

Winston said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Motor Voter Registration Laws exists in many states (THEY SHOULD BE ILLEGAL) and many of these states grant ILLEGALS DRIVERS LICENSES tell you all you need to know that Illegals are being registered to vote.
> 
> Once Registered to VOTE, it is very difficult to tell if a voter is a Legal or Illegal Citizen.  There is No Mechanism in place to stop states who issue Drivers Licenses to illegals from Illegally And Automatically Registering Them To Vote.
> 
> This is why Democrats exclusively support Motor Voter Registration and Open Borders.  Those two Leftist Policies go hand in had with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What stupid ass ignorant shit.  The reason states allow illegal immigrants to get a damn driver's license is so that they can obtain liability insurance and be RESPONSIBLE for their actions behind the wheel.  How freakin stupid is it to block their ability to be responsible?  Would you rather be ran over by an illegal immigrant with no license and no insurance or one with a license and insurance?
Click to expand...




I believe I once saw a Liberal post that didn't include vulgarity....
...I might be wrong.


The only reason for documents given to lawbreakers is so that they can do what they are expected to do: vote for Democrats.


Obama told 'em to:




1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch your.'*
_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_

_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_



_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_

_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._

Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


You too?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tom Horn said:


> It happens here at the Phoenix DMV. all the time.  Half the workers are Mehican women affirmative-action hires, and the other half are biker babes who find people for the local Hells Angels chapter.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals are not automatically registered. You've been shown this repeatedly. You're simply lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your lying words back down your throat, Ugly:
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. "
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Such impotent rage.
> 
> Liar, you've been shown repeatedly the law does not permit undocumented folks to register to vote under 1461. In fact, the process to register to vote at a DMV existed prior to the passage of 1461. And there was no path for illegals to register to vote before it either. All 1461 did was remove a checkbox which offered folks at a DMV in California the option to register to vote or not. 1461 merely made it automatic.
> 
> *But both before 1461 and after, illegal aliens are still not registered to vote*
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly, to be registered to vote in California, you have to have a regular driver's license, *which Folks in California can't get without proper documentation.* If you can't provide such documentation to prove you're a U.S. citizen, you only qualify for an AB-60 license, *which is not used to register to vote.*
> 
> You've been shown all of the relevant laws multiple times on multiple threads by multiple people.
> 
> You're simply continuing with this lie of yours because you're pathological.
> 
> And again , to date, you have found one illegal alien who voted in the last election. 2,999,999 more and you will have shown you're not lying.
Click to expand...




Rage?

Is that how you describe my ramming your lies back down your throat.

Quaint.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up to five million Russians voted for Trump
> 
> FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.
> 
> Kinda like your comment when I noted that your predecessors slaughtered over 100 million men, women and children:
> 
> "Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
> FDR Admiration Society
> FDR Admiration Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *92% of Russians* supported Trump.... FACT
> Russia infiltrated the election *to allow Trump to win*....FACT
> Trump is an *ardent Putin supporter*.....FACT
> Trump won the *most corrupt* election in history....FACT
> Up to* 5 million* Russians voted for Trump in the last election....FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.....and the Russians???
> 
> Here are actually facts....not your lies:
> 
> The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.
> The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.
> 
> *"52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe"*
> *52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe - Rasmussen Reports™*
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time.
> The first Republican President
> 
> 
> And this:
> *"Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal*
> 
> ...the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom, had taken over a Canadian company with uranium-mining stakes stretching from Central Asia to the American West. The deal made Rosatom one of the world’s largest uranium producers and brought Mr. Putin closer to his goal of controlling much of the global uranium supply chain.
> 
> ....major donors to the charitable endeavors of former President Bill Clinton and his family. Members of that group built, financed and eventually sold off to the Russians a company that would become known as Uranium One.
> 
> Among the agencies that eventually signed off was the State Department, then headed by Mr. Clinton’s wife, Hillary Rodham Clinton.
> 
> Uranium One’s chairman used his family foundation to make four donations totaling $2.35 million. Those contributions were not publicly disclosed by the Clintons,...."
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/...s-pressed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html
> 
> 
> And
> 
> *"Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin"*
> Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin » Liberty Alliance
> 
> And
> 
> *"EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank"
> EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....where are the 'investigations'?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump married a *communist infiltrator*........TWICE.....FACT
> 
> 
> Trump was* instilled by the Russians* as our President against the will of the people....FACT
> 
> 
> *Conservatives, KKK and the Russians* formed a political coalition to elect Trump....FACT
> 
> 
> Trump was born in a *foreign country*.....FACT
> 
> 
> Up to* five million Russians* voted for Trump in the last election....FACT
Click to expand...




Let's do it again...show you to be a low-life liar.

1. The KKK was created as an arm of the Democrat Party

2. Democrat Ted Kennedy offered to plot with the Kremlin against the President of the United States.




Any questions?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up to five million Russians voted for Trump
> 
> FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.
> 
> Kinda like your comment when I noted that your predecessors slaughtered over 100 million men, women and children:
> 
> "Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
> FDR Admiration Society
> FDR Admiration Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *92% of Russians* supported Trump.... FACT
> Russia infiltrated the election *to allow Trump to win*....FACT
> Trump is an *ardent Putin supporter*.....FACT
> Trump won the *most corrupt* election in history....FACT
> Up to* 5 million* Russians voted for Trump in the last election....FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.....and the Russians???
> 
> Here are actually facts....not your lies:
> 
> The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.
> The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.
> 
> *"52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe"*
> *52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe - Rasmussen Reports™*
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time.
> The first Republican President
> 
> 
> And this:
> *"Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal*
> 
> ...the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom, had taken over a Canadian company with uranium-mining stakes stretching from Central Asia to the American West. The deal made Rosatom one of the world’s largest uranium producers and brought Mr. Putin closer to his goal of controlling much of the global uranium supply chain.
> 
> ....major donors to the charitable endeavors of former President Bill Clinton and his family. Members of that group built, financed and eventually sold off to the Russians a company that would become known as Uranium One.
> 
> Among the agencies that eventually signed off was the State Department, then headed by Mr. Clinton’s wife, Hillary Rodham Clinton.
> 
> Uranium One’s chairman used his family foundation to make four donations totaling $2.35 million. Those contributions were not publicly disclosed by the Clintons,...."
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/...s-pressed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html
> 
> 
> And
> 
> *"Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin"*
> Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin » Liberty Alliance
> 
> And
> 
> *"EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank"
> EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....where are the 'investigations'?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump married a *communist infiltrator*........TWICE.....FACT
> 
> 
> Trump was* instilled by the Russians* as our President against the will of the people....FACT
> 
> 
> *Conservatives, KKK and the Russians* formed a political coalition to elect Trump....FACT
> 
> 
> Trump was born in a *foreign country*.....FACT
> 
> 
> Up to* five million Russians* voted for Trump in the last election....FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do it again...show you to be a low-life liar.
> 
> 1. The KKK was created as an arm of the Democrat Party
> 
> 2. Democrat Ted Kennedy offered to plot with the Kremlin against the President of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
Click to expand...


1. Trump's wife was educated in *Communist schools*.....FACT

2. Trumps wife was raised to *worship* Lenin, Stalin and Mao......FACT

a. Trump's *commie wife* entered this country illegally.......FACT

b.  Trump's commie wife* voted* for him ......FACT

3. *More illegals* voted for Trump than Hillary......FACT


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.
> 
> Kinda like your comment when I noted that your predecessors slaughtered over 100 million men, women and children:
> 
> "Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
> FDR Admiration Society
> FDR Admiration Society
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *92% of Russians* supported Trump.... FACT
> Russia infiltrated the election *to allow Trump to win*....FACT
> Trump is an *ardent Putin supporter*.....FACT
> Trump won the *most corrupt* election in history....FACT
> Up to* 5 million* Russians voted for Trump in the last election....FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.....and the Russians???
> 
> Here are actually facts....not your lies:
> 
> The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.
> The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.
> 
> *"52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe"*
> *52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe - Rasmussen Reports™*
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time.
> The first Republican President
> 
> 
> And this:
> *"Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal*
> 
> ...the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom, had taken over a Canadian company with uranium-mining stakes stretching from Central Asia to the American West. The deal made Rosatom one of the world’s largest uranium producers and brought Mr. Putin closer to his goal of controlling much of the global uranium supply chain.
> 
> ....major donors to the charitable endeavors of former President Bill Clinton and his family. Members of that group built, financed and eventually sold off to the Russians a company that would become known as Uranium One.
> 
> Among the agencies that eventually signed off was the State Department, then headed by Mr. Clinton’s wife, Hillary Rodham Clinton.
> 
> Uranium One’s chairman used his family foundation to make four donations totaling $2.35 million. Those contributions were not publicly disclosed by the Clintons,...."
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/...s-pressed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html
> 
> 
> And
> 
> *"Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin"*
> Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin » Liberty Alliance
> 
> And
> 
> *"EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank"
> EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....where are the 'investigations'?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump married a *communist infiltrator*........TWICE.....FACT
> 
> 
> Trump was* instilled by the Russians* as our President against the will of the people....FACT
> 
> 
> *Conservatives, KKK and the Russians* formed a political coalition to elect Trump....FACT
> 
> 
> Trump was born in a *foreign country*.....FACT
> 
> 
> Up to* five million Russians* voted for Trump in the last election....FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do it again...show you to be a low-life liar.
> 
> 1. The KKK was created as an arm of the Democrat Party
> 
> 2. Democrat Ted Kennedy offered to plot with the Kremlin against the President of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Trump's wife was educated in *Communist schools*.....FACT
> 
> 2. Trump's *commie wife* entered this country illegally.......FACT
> 
> a.  Trump's commie wife* voted* for him ......FACT
> 
> 3. *More illegals* voted for Trump than Hillary......FACT
Click to expand...



You're a supporter of communists....fact.

Proof here:
....your comment when I noted that your predecessors slaughtered over 100 million men, women and children:


"Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
FDR Admiration Society
FDR Admiration Society



Soooo....why do you hate America?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals are not automatically registered. You've been shown this repeatedly. You're simply lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your lying words back down your throat, Ugly:
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. "
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Such impotent rage.
> 
> Liar, you've been shown repeatedly the law does not permit undocumented folks to register to vote under 1461. In fact, the process to register to vote at a DMV existed prior to the passage of 1461. And there was no path for illegals to register to vote before it either. All 1461 did was remove a checkbox which offered folks at a DMV in California the option to register to vote or not. 1461 merely made it automatic.
> 
> *But both before 1461 and after, illegal aliens are still not registered to vote*
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly, to be registered to vote in California, you have to have a regular driver's license, *which Folks in California can't get without proper documentation.* If you can't provide such documentation to prove you're a U.S. citizen, you only qualify for an AB-60 license, *which is not used to register to vote.*
> 
> You've been shown all of the relevant laws multiple times on multiple threads by multiple people.
> 
> You're simply continuing with this lie of yours because you're pathological.
> 
> And again , to date, you have found one illegal alien who voted in the last election. 2,999,999 more and you will have shown you're not lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rage?
> 
> Is that how you describe my ramming your lies back down your throat.
> 
> Quaint.
Click to expand...

LOL

It's sad to see you're so blind to your own rage.

Regardless, this nonsense of yours has been thoroughly debunked by multiple posters on multiple threads linking multiple laws. Want evidence you've been thoroughly debunked...? To date, you have found a grand total of *one* illegal alien who voted in the last election. That you persist despite all this reveals you're pathological. You should seek professional help for that.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *92% of Russians* supported Trump.... FACT
> Russia infiltrated the election *to allow Trump to win*....FACT
> Trump is an *ardent Putin supporter*.....FACT
> Trump won the *most corrupt* election in history....FACT
> Up to* 5 million* Russians voted for Trump in the last election....FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.....and the Russians???
> 
> Here are actually facts....not your lies:
> 
> The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.
> The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.
> 
> *"52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe"*
> *52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe - Rasmussen Reports™*
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time.
> The first Republican President
> 
> 
> And this:
> *"Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal*
> 
> ...the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom, had taken over a Canadian company with uranium-mining stakes stretching from Central Asia to the American West. The deal made Rosatom one of the world’s largest uranium producers and brought Mr. Putin closer to his goal of controlling much of the global uranium supply chain.
> 
> ....major donors to the charitable endeavors of former President Bill Clinton and his family. Members of that group built, financed and eventually sold off to the Russians a company that would become known as Uranium One.
> 
> Among the agencies that eventually signed off was the State Department, then headed by Mr. Clinton’s wife, Hillary Rodham Clinton.
> 
> Uranium One’s chairman used his family foundation to make four donations totaling $2.35 million. Those contributions were not publicly disclosed by the Clintons,...."
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/...s-pressed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html
> 
> 
> And
> 
> *"Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin"*
> Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin » Liberty Alliance
> 
> And
> 
> *"EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank"
> EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....where are the 'investigations'?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump married a *communist infiltrator*........TWICE.....FACT
> 
> 
> Trump was* instilled by the Russians* as our President against the will of the people....FACT
> 
> 
> *Conservatives, KKK and the Russians* formed a political coalition to elect Trump....FACT
> 
> 
> Trump was born in a *foreign country*.....FACT
> 
> 
> Up to* five million Russians* voted for Trump in the last election....FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do it again...show you to be a low-life liar.
> 
> 1. The KKK was created as an arm of the Democrat Party
> 
> 2. Democrat Ted Kennedy offered to plot with the Kremlin against the President of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Trump's wife was educated in *Communist schools*.....FACT
> 
> 2. Trump's *commie wife* entered this country illegally.......FACT
> 
> a.  Trump's commie wife* voted* for him ......FACT
> 
> 3. *More illegals* voted for Trump than Hillary......FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a supporter of communists....fact.
> 
> Proof here:
> ....your comment when I noted that your predecessors slaughtered over 100 million men, women and children:
> 
> 
> "Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
> FDR Admiration Society
> FDR Admiration Society
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....why do you hate America?
Click to expand...



Once again....I get to declare unconditional *VICTORY*

As PC struggles to change the subject as she has been* humiliated* on her own thread

*FACT*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals are not automatically registered. You've been shown this repeatedly. You're simply lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your lying words back down your throat, Ugly:
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. "
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Such impotent rage.
> 
> Liar, you've been shown repeatedly the law does not permit undocumented folks to register to vote under 1461. In fact, the process to register to vote at a DMV existed prior to the passage of 1461. And there was no path for illegals to register to vote before it either. All 1461 did was remove a checkbox which offered folks at a DMV in California the option to register to vote or not. 1461 merely made it automatic.
> 
> *But both before 1461 and after, illegal aliens are still not registered to vote*
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly, to be registered to vote in California, you have to have a regular driver's license, *which Folks in California can't get without proper documentation.* If you can't provide such documentation to prove you're a U.S. citizen, you only qualify for an AB-60 license, *which is not used to register to vote.*
> 
> You've been shown all of the relevant laws multiple times on multiple threads by multiple people.
> 
> You're simply continuing with this lie of yours because you're pathological.
> 
> And again , to date, you have found one illegal alien who voted in the last election. 2,999,999 more and you will have shown you're not lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rage?
> 
> Is that how you describe my ramming your lies back down your throat.
> 
> Quaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> It's sad to see you're so blind to your own rage.
> 
> Regardless, this nonsense of yours has been thoroughly debunked by multiple posters on multiple threads linking multiple laws. Want evidence you've been thoroughly debunked...? To date, you have found a grand total of *one* illegal alien who voted in the last election. That you persist despite all this reveals you're pathological. You should seek professional help for that.
Click to expand...




No rage, Ugly...

I keep calmly defeating and upsetting you.

I point out your lies, and you foam at the mouth.

True?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump.....and the Russians???
> 
> Here are actually facts....not your lies:
> 
> The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.
> The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.
> 
> *"52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe"*
> *52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe - Rasmussen Reports™*
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time.
> The first Republican President
> 
> 
> And this:
> *"Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal*
> 
> ...the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom, had taken over a Canadian company with uranium-mining stakes stretching from Central Asia to the American West. The deal made Rosatom one of the world’s largest uranium producers and brought Mr. Putin closer to his goal of controlling much of the global uranium supply chain.
> 
> ....major donors to the charitable endeavors of former President Bill Clinton and his family. Members of that group built, financed and eventually sold off to the Russians a company that would become known as Uranium One.
> 
> Among the agencies that eventually signed off was the State Department, then headed by Mr. Clinton’s wife, Hillary Rodham Clinton.
> 
> Uranium One’s chairman used his family foundation to make four donations totaling $2.35 million. Those contributions were not publicly disclosed by the Clintons,...."
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/...s-pressed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html
> 
> 
> And
> 
> *"Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin"*
> Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin » Liberty Alliance
> 
> And
> 
> *"EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank"
> EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....where are the 'investigations'?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump married a *communist infiltrator*........TWICE.....FACT
> 
> 
> Trump was* instilled by the Russians* as our President against the will of the people....FACT
> 
> 
> *Conservatives, KKK and the Russians* formed a political coalition to elect Trump....FACT
> 
> 
> Trump was born in a *foreign country*.....FACT
> 
> 
> Up to* five million Russians* voted for Trump in the last election....FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do it again...show you to be a low-life liar.
> 
> 1. The KKK was created as an arm of the Democrat Party
> 
> 2. Democrat Ted Kennedy offered to plot with the Kremlin against the President of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Trump's wife was educated in *Communist schools*.....FACT
> 
> 2. Trump's *commie wife* entered this country illegally.......FACT
> 
> a.  Trump's commie wife* voted* for him ......FACT
> 
> 3. *More illegals* voted for Trump than Hillary......FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a supporter of communists....fact.
> 
> Proof here:
> ....your comment when I noted that your predecessors slaughtered over 100 million men, women and children:
> 
> 
> "Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
> FDR Admiration Society
> FDR Admiration Society
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again....I get to declare unconditional *VICTORY*
> 
> As PC struggles to change the subject as she has been* humiliated* on her own thread
> 
> *FACT*
Click to expand...




Sooo....you don't care to explain why you hate America?

OK....keep it a secret.


----------



## LoneLaugher

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states did Trump win?  Besides, North Carolina is not on your list.  North Carolina has one of the largest populations of illegal immigrants in the country.  North Carolina allows illegal immigrants to have drivers license and North Carolina offers voter registration at the DMV.  How did Trump win North Carolina?
> 
> Then there is the percentage of the population of a state estimated to be illegal aliens.  California's is six percent.  But Texas is 6.1%, did Trump win Texas? Meanwhile, Clinton won states like Vermont where the illegal immigrant population is less than .3%.
> 
> In short, if your claim is true, Hillary only won the popular vote because illegal immigrants voted in large numbers and every solitary one of them voted for Clinton, there would be a direct correlation between a states percentage of illegal immigrant population and Clinton's victory.  There is absolutely NONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's stick to the points..
> 
> a. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 
> b. How many voted?
> 
> 
> Trump won the popular vote counting only legal votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still have not proved anything but your projection..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've proven that you are a low-life liar.
> 
> Want me to do it again?
Click to expand...


Knock yourself out.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals are not automatically registered. You've been shown this repeatedly. You're simply lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your lying words back down your throat, Ugly:
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. "
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Such impotent rage.
> 
> Liar, you've been shown repeatedly the law does not permit undocumented folks to register to vote under 1461. In fact, the process to register to vote at a DMV existed prior to the passage of 1461. And there was no path for illegals to register to vote before it either. All 1461 did was remove a checkbox which offered folks at a DMV in California the option to register to vote or not. 1461 merely made it automatic.
> 
> *But both before 1461 and after, illegal aliens are still not registered to vote*
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly, to be registered to vote in California, you have to have a regular driver's license, *which Folks in California can't get without proper documentation.* If you can't provide such documentation to prove you're a U.S. citizen, you only qualify for an AB-60 license, *which is not used to register to vote.*
> 
> You've been shown all of the relevant laws multiple times on multiple threads by multiple people.
> 
> You're simply continuing with this lie of yours because you're pathological.
> 
> And again , to date, you have found one illegal alien who voted in the last election. 2,999,999 more and you will have shown you're not lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rage?
> 
> Is that how you describe my ramming your lies back down your throat.
> 
> Quaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> It's sad to see you're so blind to your own rage.
> 
> Regardless, this nonsense of yours has been thoroughly debunked by multiple posters on multiple threads linking multiple laws. Want evidence you've been thoroughly debunked...? To date, you have found a grand total of *one* illegal alien who voted in the last election. That you persist despite all this reveals you're pathological. You should seek professional help for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rage, Ugly...
> 
> I keep calmly defeating and upsetting you.
> 
> I point out your lies, and you foam at the mouth.
> 
> True?
Click to expand...

Sad. Just sad.

Poor thing tells me she's going to "ram lies down my throat" and is incapable of recognizing the rage in her words. 

And as I casually point out her lies on this matter have been exposed by multiple posters on multiple threads; and how she can cite only one of the millions of illegal aliens she claims voted in the last election, she bizarrely categorizes that as, "foaming at the mouth."

_<smh>_

Poor thing, bless your heart. But in the meantime, I suggest you seek professional help for your pathology.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your lying words back down your throat, Ugly:
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. "
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Such impotent rage.
> 
> Liar, you've been shown repeatedly the law does not permit undocumented folks to register to vote under 1461. In fact, the process to register to vote at a DMV existed prior to the passage of 1461. And there was no path for illegals to register to vote before it either. All 1461 did was remove a checkbox which offered folks at a DMV in California the option to register to vote or not. 1461 merely made it automatic.
> 
> *But both before 1461 and after, illegal aliens are still not registered to vote*
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly, to be registered to vote in California, you have to have a regular driver's license, *which Folks in California can't get without proper documentation.* If you can't provide such documentation to prove you're a U.S. citizen, you only qualify for an AB-60 license, *which is not used to register to vote.*
> 
> You've been shown all of the relevant laws multiple times on multiple threads by multiple people.
> 
> You're simply continuing with this lie of yours because you're pathological.
> 
> And again , to date, you have found one illegal alien who voted in the last election. 2,999,999 more and you will have shown you're not lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rage?
> 
> Is that how you describe my ramming your lies back down your throat.
> 
> Quaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> It's sad to see you're so blind to your own rage.
> 
> Regardless, this nonsense of yours has been thoroughly debunked by multiple posters on multiple threads linking multiple laws. Want evidence you've been thoroughly debunked...? To date, you have found a grand total of *one* illegal alien who voted in the last election. That you persist despite all this reveals you're pathological. You should seek professional help for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rage, Ugly...
> 
> I keep calmly defeating and upsetting you.
> 
> I point out your lies, and you foam at the mouth.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad. Just sad.
> 
> Poor thing tells me she's going to "ram lies down my throat" and is incapable of recognizing the rage in her words.
> 
> And as I casually point out her lies on this matter have been exposed by multiple posters on multiple threads; and how she can cite only one of the millions of illegal aliens she claims voted in the last election, she bizarrely categorizes that as, "foaming at the mouth."
> 
> _<smh>_
> 
> Poor thing, bless your heart. But in the meantime, I suggest you seek professional help for your pathology.
Click to expand...




Y'mean like this?

"Shortly after Brown signed AB 1461, a reporter writing for Breitbart concurred with other journalists who believe that this legislation *will allow any person who gets a driver’s license through the California DMV to register to vote.*Furthermore, the writer believes that the new policy is designed precisely to increase the number of potential Democratic Party voters...." Giving Driver's Licenses to Illegal Aliens Makes Illegal Voting a Real Possibility


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump married a *communist infiltrator*........TWICE.....FACT
> 
> 
> Trump was* instilled by the Russians* as our President against the will of the people....FACT
> 
> 
> *Conservatives, KKK and the Russians* formed a political coalition to elect Trump....FACT
> 
> 
> Trump was born in a *foreign country*.....FACT
> 
> 
> Up to* five million Russians* voted for Trump in the last election....FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do it again...show you to be a low-life liar.
> 
> 1. The KKK was created as an arm of the Democrat Party
> 
> 2. Democrat Ted Kennedy offered to plot with the Kremlin against the President of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Trump's wife was educated in *Communist schools*.....FACT
> 
> 2. Trump's *commie wife* entered this country illegally.......FACT
> 
> a.  Trump's commie wife* voted* for him ......FACT
> 
> 3. *More illegals* voted for Trump than Hillary......FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a supporter of communists....fact.
> 
> Proof here:
> ....your comment when I noted that your predecessors slaughtered over 100 million men, women and children:
> 
> 
> "Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
> FDR Admiration Society
> FDR Admiration Society
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again....I get to declare unconditional *VICTORY*
> 
> As PC struggles to change the subject as she has been* humiliated* on her own thread
> 
> *FACT*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....you don't care to explain why you hate America?
> 
> OK....keep it a secret.
Click to expand...


*YES*....You can always tell when a PC thread has....*Jumped the Shark*

When she starts *deflecting and calling names*

I love the smell of *VICTORY* in the morning!


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Such impotent rage.
> 
> Liar, you've been shown repeatedly the law does not permit undocumented folks to register to vote under 1461. In fact, the process to register to vote at a DMV existed prior to the passage of 1461. And there was no path for illegals to register to vote before it either. All 1461 did was remove a checkbox which offered folks at a DMV in California the option to register to vote or not. 1461 merely made it automatic.
> 
> *But both before 1461 and after, illegal aliens are still not registered to vote*
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly, to be registered to vote in California, you have to have a regular driver's license, *which Folks in California can't get without proper documentation.* If you can't provide such documentation to prove you're a U.S. citizen, you only qualify for an AB-60 license, *which is not used to register to vote.*
> 
> You've been shown all of the relevant laws multiple times on multiple threads by multiple people.
> 
> You're simply continuing with this lie of yours because you're pathological.
> 
> And again , to date, you have found one illegal alien who voted in the last election. 2,999,999 more and you will have shown you're not lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rage?
> 
> Is that how you describe my ramming your lies back down your throat.
> 
> Quaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> It's sad to see you're so blind to your own rage.
> 
> Regardless, this nonsense of yours has been thoroughly debunked by multiple posters on multiple threads linking multiple laws. Want evidence you've been thoroughly debunked...? To date, you have found a grand total of *one* illegal alien who voted in the last election. That you persist despite all this reveals you're pathological. You should seek professional help for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rage, Ugly...
> 
> I keep calmly defeating and upsetting you.
> 
> I point out your lies, and you foam at the mouth.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad. Just sad.
> 
> Poor thing tells me she's going to "ram lies down my throat" and is incapable of recognizing the rage in her words.
> 
> And as I casually point out her lies on this matter have been exposed by multiple posters on multiple threads; and how she can cite only one of the millions of illegal aliens she claims voted in the last election, she bizarrely categorizes that as, "foaming at the mouth."
> 
> _<smh>_
> 
> Poor thing, bless your heart. But in the meantime, I suggest you seek professional help for your pathology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'mean like this?
> 
> "Shortly after Brown signed AB 1461, a reporter writing for Breitbart concurred with other journalists who believe that this legislation *will allow any person who gets a driver’s license through the California DMV to register to vote.*Furthermore, the writer believes that the new policy is designed precisely to increase the number of potential Democratic Party voters...." Giving Driver's Licenses to Illegal Aliens Makes Illegal Voting a Real Possibility
Click to expand...

Breitbart.....?






The law trumps Breitbart as well as other columnists. And you've been shown the actual laws repeatedly. Despite your never ending lies on the matter, the laws show illegal aliens qualify for only an AB-60 driver's license and an AB-60 driver's is cannot be used to register to vote. Not even under 1461. Not under any California law.

That you _think_ cranking up yet another thread on the topic and repeating your same debunked lies will magically make them all true is indicative of your pathology.

And again, I highlight your sad reality that you've actually found only one illegal alien who voted in the last election; despite your continuous lying.


----------



## Siete

WEEKLY;   *Update: The Illegal Alien Vote



*


----------



## Moonglow

> You still have not proved anything but your projection..






> I've proven that you are a low-life liar.
> 
> Want me to do it again?









> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do it again...show you to be a low-life liar.
> 
> 1. The KKK was created as an arm of the Democrat Party
> 
> 2. Democrat Ted Kennedy offered to plot with the Kremlin against the President of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Trump's wife was educated in *Communist schools*.....FACT
> 
> 2. Trump's *commie wife* entered this country illegally.......FACT
> 
> a.  Trump's commie wife* voted* for him ......FACT
> 
> 3. *More illegals* voted for Trump than Hillary......FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a supporter of communists....fact.
> 
> Proof here:
> ....your comment when I noted that your predecessors slaughtered over 100 million men, women and children:
> 
> 
> "Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
> FDR Admiration Society
> FDR Admiration Society
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again....I get to declare unconditional *VICTORY*
> 
> As PC struggles to change the subject as she has been* humiliated* on her own thread
> 
> *FACT*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....you don't care to explain why you hate America?
> 
> OK....keep it a secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *YES*....You can always tell when a PC thread has....*Jumped the Shark*
> 
> When she starts *deflecting and calling names*
> 
> I love the smell of *VICTORY* in the morning!
Click to expand...




C'mon....just between us....why do you hate America?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Trump's wife was educated in *Communist schools*.....FACT
> 
> 2. Trump's *commie wife* entered this country illegally.......FACT
> 
> a.  Trump's commie wife* voted* for him ......FACT
> 
> 3. *More illegals* voted for Trump than Hillary......FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a supporter of communists....fact.
> 
> Proof here:
> ....your comment when I noted that your predecessors slaughtered over 100 million men, women and children:
> 
> 
> "Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
> FDR Admiration Society
> FDR Admiration Society
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again....I get to declare unconditional *VICTORY*
> 
> As PC struggles to change the subject as she has been* humiliated* on her own thread
> 
> *FACT*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....you don't care to explain why you hate America?
> 
> OK....keep it a secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *YES*....You can always tell when a PC thread has....*Jumped the Shark*
> 
> When she starts *deflecting and calling names*
> 
> I love the smell of *VICTORY* in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon....just between us....why do you hate America?
Click to expand...


Trying to weasel out of your humiliating* DEFEAT* does you no good

You have once again given up on another* pathetic* attempt at a thread


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a supporter of communists....fact.
> 
> Proof here:
> ....your comment when I noted that your predecessors slaughtered over 100 million men, women and children:
> 
> 
> "Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
> FDR Admiration Society
> FDR Admiration Society
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....why do you hate America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again....I get to declare unconditional *VICTORY*
> 
> As PC struggles to change the subject as she has been* humiliated* on her own thread
> 
> *FACT*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....you don't care to explain why you hate America?
> 
> OK....keep it a secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *YES*....You can always tell when a PC thread has....*Jumped the Shark*
> 
> When she starts *deflecting and calling names*
> 
> I love the smell of *VICTORY* in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon....just between us....why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to weasel out of your humiliating* DEFEAT* does you no good
> 
> You have once again given up on another* pathetic* attempt at a thread
Click to expand...




Is it because of the oath you took to the Soviet Union before it failed?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again....I get to declare unconditional *VICTORY*
> 
> As PC struggles to change the subject as she has been* humiliated* on her own thread
> 
> *FACT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....you don't care to explain why you hate America?
> 
> OK....keep it a secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *YES*....You can always tell when a PC thread has....*Jumped the Shark*
> 
> When she starts *deflecting and calling names*
> 
> I love the smell of *VICTORY* in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon....just between us....why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to weasel out of your humiliating* DEFEAT* does you no good
> 
> You have once again given up on another* pathetic* attempt at a thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because of the oath you took to the Soviet Union before it failed?
Click to expand...


More diversion Frau Braun?


----------



## rightwinger

Donald Trump married an alien







Did she vote for him?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....you don't care to explain why you hate America?
> 
> OK....keep it a secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YES*....You can always tell when a PC thread has....*Jumped the Shark*
> 
> When she starts *deflecting and calling names*
> 
> I love the smell of *VICTORY* in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon....just between us....why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to weasel out of your humiliating* DEFEAT* does you no good
> 
> You have once again given up on another* pathetic* attempt at a thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because of the oath you took to the Soviet Union before it failed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More diversion Frau Braun?
Click to expand...




Everything you post is a lie....like your avi.

Did you learn this sort of COINTELPRO in Bolshevik training?

Is this the basis of your hatred of America?


----------



## Winston

rightwinger said:


> Donald Trump married an alien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she vote for him?



She has a genius level IQ.  So, no, she did not vote for him.


----------



## mudwhistle

IcebergSlim said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> IdiotChunk,
> 
> NoVAR of reactionary marginalia....
> 
> Come back to me with evidence...... From a credible source...
Click to expand...

Like the Washington Post???


----------



## mudwhistle

Dim Bulb said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally respond to these inane screeds, but in order to believe this you would need to believe there was an incredibly vast conspiracy of state and county level officials of both Democrats and Republicans across the country.  My experience indicates that you should always choose confusion over conspiracy in any large organization of any kind.  This kind of conspiracy is impossible.
Click to expand...

So after all of the public statements by Democrat mayors.....you totally discounted this possibility??

Jesus Christ you're stupid!!!


----------



## mudwhistle

LoneLaugher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this escaped your "brilliant" mind, but I was outlining the dishonest, downright illegal tactics. Their strategy indeed sucked hard, calling half the nation deplorable isn't exactly "brilliant".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are changing the subject. We agree that Hillary fucked up when she spoke the truth about Trump supporters while on stage. In her case, the standard still applied.
> 
> Now....How about admitting that there is no significant in person voter fraud in America and Trump lost the popular vote by over 3 million.
> 
> Go ahead, dummy. Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you learned your vocabulary from bathroom walls during the four or five years you were in the third grade?
> 
> Government schooling, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...."over 3 million" illegal aliens voted for your candidate.
> I'll get to it.
> Better get some more vulgarity ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will never get to it. You haven't gotten to anything in years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, you wouldn't be foaming at the mouth right now, would you.
> 
> 
> Write soon, y'hear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this soon enough? When are ya gonna get to the business of proving your case?
> 
> That would be never, right?
Click to expand...

Dude......she already did....I count at least 4 times so far.

You must be expecting a certified letter.


----------



## Seawytch

As a California registrar, I can say that, yes, non citizens sometimes get registered to vote. 9 times out of 10 this is through no fault of their own. They marked "no" to the citizenship question, but accidentally get processed. Only once in over 10 years have I encountered a non citizen voting...and he didn't realize he wasn't a citizen.

See, if they plan on trying to attain citizenship, registering and voting illegally can put that in great jeopardy.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> As a California registrar, I can say that, yes, non citizens sometimes get registered to vote. 9 times out of 10 this is through no fault of their own. They marked "no" to the citizenship question, but accidentally get processed. Only once in over 10 years have I encountered a non citizen voting...and he didn't realize he wasn't a citizen.
> 
> See, if they plan on trying to attain citizenship, registering and voting illegally can put that in great jeopardy.




1. I'm willing to assume that you are reputable enough to deny an illegal trying to vote, access.

2. But millions were were issued IDs and driver's licenses, with Trump as the opponent, voted.
Logic dictates same. Their homes were at stake.

3. Plus....the snake, Obama told them to vote, and promised no consequences.

1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



Obama makes this outrageous claim:
*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_

_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_



_4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_

_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._

Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.



QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.


----------



## mudwhistle

Seawytch said:


> As a California registrar, I can say that, yes, non citizens sometimes get registered to vote. 9 times out of 10 this is through no fault of their own. They marked "no" to the citizenship question, but accidentally get processed. Only once in over 10 years have I encountered a non citizen voting...and he didn't realize he wasn't a citizen.
> 
> See, if they plan on trying to attain citizenship, registering and voting illegally can put that in great jeopardy.


Sure.....At least now that Trump is president. California politicians will probably give them a medal for voting illegally, but in the back of their minds they're thinking Trump is gonna kick down their doors any minute. 

Which is the way it should be......


----------



## LoneLaugher

mudwhistle said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are changing the subject. We agree that Hillary fucked up when she spoke the truth about Trump supporters while on stage. In her case, the standard still applied.
> 
> Now....How about admitting that there is no significant in person voter fraud in America and Trump lost the popular vote by over 3 million.
> 
> Go ahead, dummy. Man up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you learned your vocabulary from bathroom walls during the four or five years you were in the third grade?
> 
> Government schooling, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...."over 3 million" illegal aliens voted for your candidate.
> I'll get to it.
> Better get some more vulgarity ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will never get to it. You haven't gotten to anything in years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, you wouldn't be foaming at the mouth right now, would you.
> 
> 
> Write soon, y'hear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this soon enough? When are ya gonna get to the business of proving your case?
> 
> That would be never, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude......she already did....I count at least 4 times so far.
> 
> You must be expecting a certified letter.
Click to expand...


Mud, are you still upset that Stephanie flamed out....making you the least intelligent person here?


----------



## mudwhistle

LoneLaugher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you learned your vocabulary from bathroom walls during the four or five years you were in the third grade?
> 
> Government schooling, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...."over 3 million" illegal aliens voted for your candidate.
> I'll get to it.
> Better get some more vulgarity ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will never get to it. You haven't gotten to anything in years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, you wouldn't be foaming at the mouth right now, would you.
> 
> 
> Write soon, y'hear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this soon enough? When are ya gonna get to the business of proving your case?
> 
> That would be never, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude......she already did....I count at least 4 times so far.
> 
> You must be expecting a certified letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mud, are you still upset that Stephanie flamed out....making you the least intelligent person here?
Click to expand...

As long as you're here....there's no threat of that happening...
BTW, who's Stephanie?????


----------



## Seawytch

mudwhistle said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a California registrar, I can say that, yes, non citizens sometimes get registered to vote. 9 times out of 10 this is through no fault of their own. They marked "no" to the citizenship question, but accidentally get processed. Only once in over 10 years have I encountered a non citizen voting...and he didn't realize he wasn't a citizen.
> 
> See, if they plan on trying to attain citizenship, registering and voting illegally can put that in great jeopardy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.....At least now that Trump is president. California politicians will probably give them a medal for voting illegally, but in the back of their minds they're thinking Trump is gonna kick down their doors any minute.
> 
> Which is the way it should be......
Click to expand...


The Orange Buffoon has nothing to do with anything I stated.


----------



## JonKoch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a California registrar, I can say that, yes, non citizens sometimes get registered to vote. 9 times out of 10 this is through no fault of their own. They marked "no" to the citizenship question, but accidentally get processed. Only once in over 10 years have I encountered a non citizen voting...and he didn't realize he wasn't a citizen.
> 
> See, if they plan on trying to attain citizenship, registering and voting illegally can put that in great jeopardy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I'm willing to assume that you are reputable enough to deny an illegal trying to vote, access.
> 
> 2. But millions were were issued IDs and driver's licenses, with Trump as the opponent, voted.
> Logic dictates same. Their homes were at stake.
> 
> 3. Plus....the snake, Obama told them to vote, and promised no consequences.
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
Click to expand...



Gawd, right someone who isn't eligible to vote is going to risk a felony to vote? WHY???

*It Was Aliens*

*In an interview aimed at a millennial audience, President Obama encouraged Latino citizens to vote. He did not urge undocumented immigrants to vote.*


*In the full interview, it’s clear Obama is urging Latino citizens to vote in order to give voice to members of their community who are precluded from doing so by lack of citizenship, not urging non-citizens to vote illegally. 
FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote*

*Why Republicans Can’t Find the Big Voter Fraud Conspiracy

If the last federal investigation (DUBYA'S UNPRECEDENTED 5 YEAR DOJ)  is any guide, the answer is simple: It probably doesn’t exist.

Why Republicans Can’t Find the Big Voter Fraud Conspiracy


Republicans and Democrats Agree There is No Widespread Voter Fraud
Republicans and Democrats Agree There is No Widespread Voter Fraud







*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a California registrar, I can say that, yes, non citizens sometimes get registered to vote. 9 times out of 10 this is through no fault of their own. They marked "no" to the citizenship question, but accidentally get processed. Only once in over 10 years have I encountered a non citizen voting...and he didn't realize he wasn't a citizen.
> 
> See, if they plan on trying to attain citizenship, registering and voting illegally can put that in great jeopardy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.....At least now that Trump is president. California politicians will probably give them a medal for voting illegally, but in the back of their minds they're thinking Trump is gonna kick down their doors any minute.
> 
> Which is the way it should be......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Orange Buffoon has nothing to do with anything I stated.
Click to expand...





"....The Orange Buffoon..."

Just wondering....is there an implication in your post that Obama should be referred to as 'The Brown Clown' or 'The Fuchia Failure'?

The Tea-Toned Traitor???


Is that the level of discussion that you are authorizing?


----------



## mudwhistle

Seawytch said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a California registrar, I can say that, yes, non citizens sometimes get registered to vote. 9 times out of 10 this is through no fault of their own. They marked "no" to the citizenship question, but accidentally get processed. Only once in over 10 years have I encountered a non citizen voting...and he didn't realize he wasn't a citizen.
> 
> See, if they plan on trying to attain citizenship, registering and voting illegally can put that in great jeopardy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.....At least now that Trump is president. California politicians will probably give them a medal for voting illegally, but in the back of their minds they're thinking Trump is gonna kick down their doors any minute.
> 
> Which is the way it should be......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Orange Buffoon has nothing to do with anything I stated.
Click to expand...

Yah think???

I'm sure that Governor Moonbeam is trying to convince them that he can protect them from Trump......but I don't think they trust him.
I just like the fact that they are going to be less open about flaunting our laws in the future. 
What I really would like them to do is go back where they came from and come here the correct way, not the way these corrupt Democrats want them to.


----------



## JonKoch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a California registrar, I can say that, yes, non citizens sometimes get registered to vote. 9 times out of 10 this is through no fault of their own. They marked "no" to the citizenship question, but accidentally get processed. Only once in over 10 years have I encountered a non citizen voting...and he didn't realize he wasn't a citizen.
> 
> See, if they plan on trying to attain citizenship, registering and voting illegally can put that in great jeopardy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.....At least now that Trump is president. California politicians will probably give them a medal for voting illegally, but in the back of their minds they're thinking Trump is gonna kick down their doors any minute.
> 
> Which is the way it should be......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Orange Buffoon has nothing to do with anything I stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....The Orange Buffoon..."
> 
> Just wondering....is there an implication in your post that Obama should be referred to as 'The Brown Clown' or 'The Fuchia Failure'?
> 
> The Tea-Toned Traitor???
> 
> 
> Is that the level of discussion that you are authorizing?
Click to expand...


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals are not automatically registered. You've been shown this repeatedly. You're simply lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your lying words back down your throat, Ugly:
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. "
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Such impotent rage.
> 
> Liar, you've been shown repeatedly the law does not permit undocumented folks to register to vote under 1461. In fact, the process to register to vote at a DMV existed prior to the passage of 1461. And there was no path for illegals to register to vote before it either. All 1461 did was remove a checkbox which offered folks at a DMV in California the option to register to vote or not. 1461 merely made it automatic.
> 
> *But both before 1461 and after, illegal aliens are still not registered to vote*
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly, to be registered to vote in California, you have to have a regular driver's license, *which Folks in California can't get without proper documentation.* If you can't provide such documentation to prove you're a U.S. citizen, you only qualify for an AB-60 license, *which is not used to register to vote.*
> 
> You've been shown all of the relevant laws multiple times on multiple threads by multiple people.
> 
> You're simply continuing with this lie of yours because you're pathological.
> 
> And again , to date, you have found one illegal alien who voted in the last election. 2,999,999 more and you will have shown you're not lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rage?
> 
> Is that how you describe my ramming your lies back down your throat.
> 
> Quaint.
Click to expand...


Well, you described me asking for details and evidence to back up your claims as ire.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
Click to expand...


Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not shown causation.  If the states that allow illegals to get licenses chose Clinton, perhaps it is simply because they are more liberal-leaning states.  Wouldn't that make sense in states that allow illegals to vote?  That certainly seems to fit more closely with the Democrat/liberal positions on illegal immigrants than on the Republican/conservative positions.
> 
> Looking at the list in your oft-linked article about the states which allow illegals to get a license, it seems that all of them other than Utah lean somewhat or heavily Democrat.
> 
> Political party strength in U.S. states - Wikipedia
> 
> State of the States: Political Party Affiliation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You have not shown causation."
> 
> I've made a far stronger case than the claims of Trump colluding with the Russians, or that he in any way obstructed justice by firing Comey.
> 
> It was my aim, and it was eminently successful.
> 
> Your ire proves that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ire?  All I've done is ask a few questions because your claims are so poorly backed up.
> 
> Do you feel better for having added that Trump strawman?  I don't recall saying anything to you about the claims that Trump colluded with Russia, and I certainly don't think that I compared the possible veracity of those claims to your claims that millions of illegals have been automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Claims with little to no evidence and strawman arguments.....this is not an impressive thread on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are pretending not to recognize the obvious.
> 
> I suppose I should correctly identify you as a liar.
> 
> Better?
Click to expand...


I'm not pretending anything.  I do find it telling that you seem to think anyone who does not agree with you must be a liar.


----------



## mudwhistle

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
Click to expand...

So you actually think that big government is efficient?
Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?

Jesus......Christ you're stupid.


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
Click to expand...

Shiiiet, 

Just how many strawmen can you fit in your clown car, clown?

Who said  government is efficient?

And prove California registered millions of illegal aliens to vote.....


----------



## JonKoch

mudwhistle said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
Click to expand...




The way automatic registration works is relatively simple:* Eligible citizens* are registered to vote when they show up at a Department of Motor Vehicles office to obtain a driver’s license or state ID. The DMV gives the eligible voter a chance to opt out if they prefer not to register. If the person does not opt out, the DMV electronically transfers their voter registration information to the Secretary of State’s office, rather than making election officials enter data by hand from paper registration forms…

“… Automated voter registration is actually a more secure way of doing things,” California Secretary of State Alex Padilla told HuffPost in September.* Potential voters “have to demonstrate proof of age, the vast majority of time people are showing a birth certificate or a passport, which also reflects citizenship. That’s arguably more secure than someone checking a box under penalty of perjury,” Padilla said.*


FALSE: California Passed a Law Allowing Undocumented Immigrants to Vote in Federal Elections


----------



## Montrovant

mudwhistle said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
Click to expand...


Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?

Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?

I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?

You were saying something about intelligence?


----------



## Seawytch

mudwhistle said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a California registrar, I can say that, yes, non citizens sometimes get registered to vote. 9 times out of 10 this is through no fault of their own. They marked "no" to the citizenship question, but accidentally get processed. Only once in over 10 years have I encountered a non citizen voting...and he didn't realize he wasn't a citizen.
> 
> See, if they plan on trying to attain citizenship, registering and voting illegally can put that in great jeopardy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.....At least now that Trump is president. California politicians will probably give them a medal for voting illegally, but in the back of their minds they're thinking Trump is gonna kick down their doors any minute.
> 
> Which is the way it should be......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Orange Buffoon has nothing to do with anything I stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah think???
> 
> I'm sure that Governor Moonbeam is trying to convince them that he can protect them from Trump......but I don't think they trust him.
> I just like the fact that they are going to be less open about flaunting our laws in the future.
> What I really would like them to do is go back where they came from and come here the correct way, not the way these corrupt Democrats want them to.
Click to expand...


You completely ignored everything I said. Non citizens do not intentionally register and vote. Long before Cheetolini oozed into the oval, they did not want to jeopardize their goals to become citizens. 

If they are here illegally with no intention of becoming citizens, they don't register and vote. That's like robbing a bank and leaving your address at the counter. They pay cash for everything and leave very little record, if any, of their existence. I _know_ these people. My children go to school with their children. 

Voter fraud happens, though VERY rarely. Registration fraud occurs much more often. The two are not remotely the same.


----------



## Seawytch

JonKoch said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way automatic registration works is relatively simple:* Eligible citizens* are registered to vote when they show up at a Department of Motor Vehicles office to obtain a driver’s license or state ID. The DMV gives the eligible voter a chance to opt out if they prefer not to register. If the person does not opt out, the DMV electronically transfers their voter registration information to the Secretary of State’s office, rather than making election officials enter data by hand from paper registration forms…
> 
> “… Automated voter registration is actually a more secure way of doing things,” California Secretary of State Alex Padilla told HuffPost in September.* Potential voters “have to demonstrate proof of age, the vast majority of time people are showing a birth certificate or a passport, which also reflects citizenship. That’s arguably more secure than someone checking a box under penalty of perjury,” Padilla said.*
> 
> 
> FALSE: California Passed a Law Allowing Undocumented Immigrants to Vote in Federal Elections
Click to expand...


100% Correct! Also an "FYI" to the Strawmen, not all non citizens are here illegally.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
Click to expand...



1. "Automatically registered as having no party preference."

Exactly.

In some states this would preclude voting in a primary....but we are not discussing a primary.


2. "Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence,..."
a. I have provided a framework leading to the only conclusion possible for honest viewers: Democrats have built, maintained, and advanced a system to allow illegal aliens to vote.

b. I have provided far more evidence than either 'Trump colluded with the Russians' or 'Trump obstructed justice by firing Comey.'

c. You're post is an example of the axiom:
'There are none so blind as those who will not see.'


Reform yourself.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
Click to expand...



This is what I said earlier:
The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.

And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.




Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....

Really?

I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*

And guess what?

*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
*If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!*





*California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
*Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/



Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
*In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*


----------



## mudwhistle

Faun said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shiiiet,
> 
> Just how many strawmen can you fit in your clown car, clown?
> 
> Who said  government is efficient?
> 
> And prove California registered millions of illegal aliens to vote.....
Click to expand...

So not only did we have to show exactly how they did it, but you expect us to produce the registrations...with the illegal signatures. 

That's what Trump was trying to get the FBI to do......Comey's gone now so maybe it'll get done.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a California registrar, I can say that, yes, non citizens sometimes get registered to vote. 9 times out of 10 this is through no fault of their own. They marked "no" to the citizenship question, but accidentally get processed. Only once in over 10 years have I encountered a non citizen voting...and he didn't realize he wasn't a citizen.
> 
> See, if they plan on trying to attain citizenship, registering and voting illegally can put that in great jeopardy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.....At least now that Trump is president. California politicians will probably give them a medal for voting illegally, but in the back of their minds they're thinking Trump is gonna kick down their doors any minute.
> 
> Which is the way it should be......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Orange Buffoon has nothing to do with anything I stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah think???
> 
> I'm sure that Governor Moonbeam is trying to convince them that he can protect them from Trump......but I don't think they trust him.
> I just like the fact that they are going to be less open about flaunting our laws in the future.
> What I really would like them to do is go back where they came from and come here the correct way, not the way these corrupt Democrats want them to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You completely ignored everything I said. Non citizens do not intentionally register and vote. Long before Cheetolini oozed into the oval, they did not want to jeopardize their goals to become citizens.
> 
> If they are here illegally with no intention of becoming citizens, they don't register and vote. That's like robbing a bank and leaving your address at the counter. They pay cash for everything and leave very little record, if any, of their existence. I _know_ these people. My children go to school with their children.
> 
> Voter fraud happens, though VERY rarely. Registration fraud occurs much more often. The two are not remotely the same.
Click to expand...



1. " Non citizens do not intentionally register and vote."
They are automatically registered to vote.
So saith the LATimes.



2. "...they did not want to jeopardize their goals to become citizens."
Absurd.
They are lawbreakers for the start....'Illegal aliens.'



a.   “Piecing together state and federal reports, i*t appears that half the correctional population in California consists of illegal aliens.* According to a state report, there were fewer than two hundred thousand inmates in the entire California prison population, including mental hospitals, in 2009. That year, 102,795 illegal aliens were incarcerated in California, costing the state more than $1 billion a year.”
― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole




b. Check out the Los Angeles Police Department's recent list of "Most Wanted:"

Monarrez, Jesse Enrique

Nistal, Cesar Augusto

Padilla, Jose A.

Reyes, Ramon

Vargas, Victor

Villa, Ruben

Alvarado-Monasterio, Julio Cesar

Araiza, Gustavo

Araujo, Fernando

Avila, Guillermo Lua
All Most Wanted - Los Angeles Police Department


Getting the drift???



Stop being stupid.*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
Click to expand...

LOLOL

And despite all that rhetoric, to date, only *one* illegal alien was found to have actually voted in the election.


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shiiiet,
> 
> Just how many strawmen can you fit in your clown car, clown?
> 
> Who said  government is efficient?
> 
> And prove California registered millions of illegal aliens to vote.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So not only did we have to show exactly how they did it, but you expect us to produce the registrations...with the illegal signatures.
> 
> That's what Trump was trying to get the FBI to do......Comey's gone now so maybe it'll get done.
Click to expand...

I expect you to prove your claims. Anyone can say anything. If you can't prove it, you're bullshitting.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And despite all that rhetoric, to date, only *one* illegal alien was found to have actually voted in the election.
Click to expand...





I love how worked up I can get you simply by posting the truth.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> 
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And despite all that rhetoric, to date, only *one* illegal alien was found to have actually voted in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how worked up I can get you simply by posting the truth.
Click to expand...

That you think that appears being "worked up," reflects more about you than it does me. And of course, it's a reality which puts your rhetoric into a perspective you can't refute, which is why you focus on me and not what I said. Don't think no one notices that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a California registrar, I can say that, yes, non citizens sometimes get registered to vote. 9 times out of 10 this is through no fault of their own. They marked "no" to the citizenship question, but accidentally get processed. Only once in over 10 years have I encountered a non citizen voting...and he didn't realize he wasn't a citizen.
> 
> See, if they plan on trying to attain citizenship, registering and voting illegally can put that in great jeopardy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.....At least now that Trump is president. California politicians will probably give them a medal for voting illegally, but in the back of their minds they're thinking Trump is gonna kick down their doors any minute.
> 
> Which is the way it should be......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Orange Buffoon has nothing to do with anything I stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah think???
> 
> I'm sure that Governor Moonbeam is trying to convince them that he can protect them from Trump......but I don't think they trust him.
> I just like the fact that they are going to be less open about flaunting our laws in the future.
> What I really would like them to do is go back where they came from and come here the correct way, not the way these corrupt Democrats want them to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You completely ignored everything I said. Non citizens do not intentionally register and vote. Long before Cheetolini oozed into the oval, they did not want to jeopardize their goals to become citizens.
> 
> If they are here illegally with no intention of becoming citizens, they don't register and vote. That's like robbing a bank and leaving your address at the counter. They pay cash for everything and leave very little record, if any, of their existence. I _know_ these people. My children go to school with their children.
> 
> Voter fraud happens, though VERY rarely. Registration fraud occurs much more often. The two are not remotely the same.
Click to expand...




"If they are here illegally with no intention of becoming citizens, they don't register and vote. That's like robbing a bank and leaving your address at the counter."

Who am I to believe.....you or Barack Hussein Obama?

He said exactly the opposite: that they should go vote and no one would ever connect them with voting....

Here, in his own words:


1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.


2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."


Obama makes this outrageous claim:
*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*


3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_

_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_



_4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_

_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_


_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._

Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.



Ready to admit it?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And despite all that rhetoric, to date, only *one* illegal alien was found to have actually voted in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how worked up I can get you simply by posting the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you think that appears being "worked up," reflects more about you than it does me. And of course, it's a reality which puts your rhetoric into a perspective you can't refute, which is why you focus on me and not what I said. Don't think no one notices that.
Click to expand...





Soooo.....which are you more....Ugly or dishonest?


*Actually, you support one of my suspicions.....I always believed that there is a certain affinity between stupid people and lying....perhaps a necessity in that precinct.*


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
Click to expand...

Free ID to vote!


----------



## danielpalos

rightwinger said:


> Up to five million Russians voted for Trump
> 
> FACT


the democrats did not try hard enough; they should have offered, full body massage along with the other benefits to get them to "vote blue instead of red".


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a California registrar, I can say that, yes, non citizens sometimes get registered to vote. 9 times out of 10 this is through no fault of their own. They marked "no" to the citizenship question, but accidentally get processed. Only once in over 10 years have I encountered a non citizen voting...and he didn't realize he wasn't a citizen.
> 
> See, if they plan on trying to attain citizenship, registering and voting illegally can put that in great jeopardy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.....At least now that Trump is president. California politicians will probably give them a medal for voting illegally, but in the back of their minds they're thinking Trump is gonna kick down their doors any minute.
> 
> Which is the way it should be......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Orange Buffoon has nothing to do with anything I stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah think???
> 
> I'm sure that Governor Moonbeam is trying to convince them that he can protect them from Trump......but I don't think they trust him.
> I just like the fact that they are going to be less open about flaunting our laws in the future.
> What I really would like them to do is go back where they came from and come here the correct way, not the way these corrupt Democrats want them to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You completely ignored everything I said. Non citizens do not intentionally register and vote. Long before Cheetolini oozed into the oval, they did not want to jeopardize their goals to become citizens.
> 
> If they are here illegally with no intention of becoming citizens, they don't register and vote. That's like robbing a bank and leaving your address at the counter. They pay cash for everything and leave very little record, if any, of their existence. I _know_ these people. My children go to school with their children.
> 
> Voter fraud happens, though VERY rarely. Registration fraud occurs much more often. The two are not remotely the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If they are here illegally with no intention of becoming citizens, they don't register and vote. That's like robbing a bank and leaving your address at the counter."
> 
> Who am I to believe.....you or Barack Hussein Obama?
> 
> He said exactly the opposite: that they should go vote and no one would ever connect them with voting....
> 
> Here, in his own words:
> 
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to admit it?
Click to expand...

Yes, Obama's own words... the ones *you omit* from that same interview... _[illegals], "who can't legally vote..."_

And of course, you also omit Obama twice promoting a website which states voters must be U.S. citizens. You know, what you call encouraging Non-U.S. citizens to vote.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And despite all that rhetoric, to date, only *one* illegal alien was found to have actually voted in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how worked up I can get you simply by posting the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you think that appears being "worked up," reflects more about you than it does me. And of course, it's a reality which puts your rhetoric into a perspective you can't refute, which is why you focus on me and not what I said. Don't think no one notices that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....which are you more....Ugly or dishonest?
> 
> 
> *Actually, you support one of my suspicions.....I always believed that there is a certain affinity between stupid people and lying....perhaps a necessity in that precinct.*
Click to expand...

^^^ still attacking the poster and not the post.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered as having no party preference."
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> In some states this would preclude voting in a primary....but we are not discussing a primary.
> 
> 
> 2. "Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence,..."
> a. I have provided a framework leading to the only conclusion possible for honest viewers: Democrats have built, maintained, and advanced a system to allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> b. I have provided far more evidence than either 'Trump colluded with the Russians' or 'Trump obstructed justice by firing Comey.'
> 
> c. You're post is an example of the axiom:
> 'There are none so blind as those who will not see.'
> 
> 
> Reform yourself.
Click to expand...


Your "framework" is made of little but straw.  You make a claim, provide little evidence to back it up, then declare that those who don't agree with you are blind or liars.

I still have said nothing in this thread about Trump colluding with Russians or Comey or made any comparison between those things and illegal voting.  Why do you continue to make those strawman arguments in replies to me?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered as having no party preference."
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> In some states this would preclude voting in a primary....but we are not discussing a primary.
> 
> 
> 2. "Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence,..."
> a. I have provided a framework leading to the only conclusion possible for honest viewers: Democrats have built, maintained, and advanced a system to allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> b. I have provided far more evidence than either 'Trump colluded with the Russians' or 'Trump obstructed justice by firing Comey.'
> 
> c. You're post is an example of the axiom:
> 'There are none so blind as those who will not see.'
> 
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "framework" is made of little but straw.  You make a claim, provide little evidence to back it up, then declare that those who don't agree with you are blind or liars.
> 
> I still have said nothing in this thread about Trump colluding with Russians or Comey or made any comparison between those things and illegal voting.  Why do you continue to make those strawman arguments in replies to me?
Click to expand...



Stop lying.

Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
Click to expand...


Again you are assuming a conspiracy to allow illegals to vote.  You are also, it seems, assuming that every one of the 2.4 million estimated illegals both registered to vote and voted for Clinton.  That's a lot of assuming.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *YES*....You can always tell when a PC thread has....*Jumped the Shark*
> 
> When she starts *deflecting and calling names*
> 
> I love the smell of *VICTORY* in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon....just between us....why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to weasel out of your humiliating* DEFEAT* does you no good
> 
> You have once again given up on another* pathetic* attempt at a thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because of the oath you took to the Soviet Union before it failed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More diversion Frau Braun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a lie....like your avi.
> 
> Did you learn this sort of COINTELPRO in Bolshevik training?
> 
> Is this the basis of your hatred of America?
Click to expand...


I have never lied

I defend Truth, Justice and the American Way


----------



## rightwinger

Winston said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump married an alien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she vote for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a genius level IQ.  So, no, she did not vote for him.
Click to expand...


Alien life forms are very smart. She can send laser beams out of her eyes


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*



Why of course!  Why do you think that the Dems are so hell bent on bringing all they can into the country?  Last year, Obama stepped up the process having agencies working overtime on the weekends to help get as many processed as possible.  They can't hand out benefits fast enough because they are key to winning support and ultimate elections.

Funny, on another thread, manmooth quoted Snopes as an unimpeachable source for Obama's legitimacy as natural born----  well Snopes also disputes this 3 million vote Hillary lead, saying it is really closer to 1.9 million.  Either way, the point is that we all know that any time a democrat runs for office, a huge effort is made in many ways to crank up their votes illegally, which is why they always fight voter ID.  When they rechecked those 3 states last year ala Jill Stein, Trump actually gained more votes and Hillary lost.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you are assuming a conspiracy to allow illegals to vote.  You are also, it seems, assuming that every one of the 2.4 million estimated illegals both registered to vote and voted for Clinton.  That's a lot of assuming.
Click to expand...



I don't want to change the subject....I'd rather rub your face in it.

Did the LATimes state that illegal aliens are automatically registered to vote?


Answer the question.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon....just between us....why do you hate America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to weasel out of your humiliating* DEFEAT* does you no good
> 
> You have once again given up on another* pathetic* attempt at a thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because of the oath you took to the Soviet Union before it failed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More diversion Frau Braun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a lie....like your avi.
> 
> Did you learn this sort of COINTELPRO in Bolshevik training?
> 
> Is this the basis of your hatred of America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never lied
> 
> I defend Truth, Justice and the American Way
Click to expand...



Simple enough to prove you a liar....

....your avi tells the story.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered as having no party preference."
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> In some states this would preclude voting in a primary....but we are not discussing a primary.
> 
> 
> 2. "Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence,..."
> a. I have provided a framework leading to the only conclusion possible for honest viewers: Democrats have built, maintained, and advanced a system to allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> b. I have provided far more evidence than either 'Trump colluded with the Russians' or 'Trump obstructed justice by firing Comey.'
> 
> c. You're post is an example of the axiom:
> 'There are none so blind as those who will not see.'
> 
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "framework" is made of little but straw.  You make a claim, provide little evidence to back it up, then declare that those who don't agree with you are blind or liars.
> 
> I still have said nothing in this thread about Trump colluding with Russians or Comey or made any comparison between those things and illegal voting.  Why do you continue to make those strawman arguments in replies to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
Click to expand...


No.  You provided the LA Times quote stating that when registering to vote, voters in California will be automatically registered as having no party preference if they don't answer questions at a separate computer terminal.  Here, I'll provide the relevant portion for you again (it's the beginning of the article, shouldn't be hard to find!):

Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."

You, for obvious reasons, like to leave out portions of that quote.  It doesn't say that illegal drivers are automatically registered to vote.  It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference.

If there is lying going on here, it is on your part as you continue to make the claim that the article says illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says no such thing.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> 
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you are assuming a conspiracy to allow illegals to vote.  You are also, it seems, assuming that every one of the 2.4 million estimated illegals both registered to vote and voted for Clinton.  That's a lot of assuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't what to change the subject....I'd rather rub your face in it.
> 
> Did the LATimes state that illegal aliens are automatically registered to vote?
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
Click to expand...


I've answered that.  I've answered it while providing the full quote from the article which you consistently edit.

No, the article does not state that illegals are automatically registered to vote.

Also, I didn't say anything about changing the subject.  You seem to have a hard time replying to posts without adding replies to things that have not been said.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you are assuming a conspiracy to allow illegals to vote.  You are also, it seems, assuming that every one of the 2.4 million estimated illegals both registered to vote and voted for Clinton.  That's a lot of assuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't what to change the subject....I'd rather rub your face in it.
> 
> Did the LATimes state that illegal aliens are automatically registered to vote?
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've answered that.  I've answered it while providing the full quote from the article which you consistently edit.
> 
> No, the article does not state that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
Click to expand...




Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*


"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two




Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?

Excellent.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered as having no party preference."
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> In some states this would preclude voting in a primary....but we are not discussing a primary.
> 
> 
> 2. "Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence,..."
> a. I have provided a framework leading to the only conclusion possible for honest viewers: Democrats have built, maintained, and advanced a system to allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> b. I have provided far more evidence than either 'Trump colluded with the Russians' or 'Trump obstructed justice by firing Comey.'
> 
> c. You're post is an example of the axiom:
> 'There are none so blind as those who will not see.'
> 
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "framework" is made of little but straw.  You make a claim, provide little evidence to back it up, then declare that those who don't agree with you are blind or liars.
> 
> I still have said nothing in this thread about Trump colluding with Russians or Comey or made any comparison between those things and illegal voting.  Why do you continue to make those strawman arguments in replies to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You provided the LA Times quote stating that when registering to vote, voters in California will be automatically registered as having no party preference if they don't answer questions at a separate computer terminal.  Here, I'll provide the relevant portion for you again (it's the beginning of the article, shouldn't be hard to find!):
> 
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> 
> You, for obvious reasons, like to leave out portions of that quote.  It doesn't say that illegal drivers are automatically registered to vote.  It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference.
> 
> If there is lying going on here, it is on your part as you continue to make the claim that the article says illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says no such thing.
Click to expand...




" It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."



And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever give a straight answer, or provide details?
> 
> You say that illegals are automatically registered to vote, but use a quote that talks about automatic party registration and don't provide actual evidence that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I ask how combining documents for voter registration and licenses allows illegals to register to vote, and you tell me I know rather than actually answering the question.  Then you claim that millions of illegals have been registered because of this combining of forms after declining to explain how it contributes to the voter registration of illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered as having no party preference."
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> In some states this would preclude voting in a primary....but we are not discussing a primary.
> 
> 
> 2. "Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence,..."
> a. I have provided a framework leading to the only conclusion possible for honest viewers: Democrats have built, maintained, and advanced a system to allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> b. I have provided far more evidence than either 'Trump colluded with the Russians' or 'Trump obstructed justice by firing Comey.'
> 
> c. You're post is an example of the axiom:
> 'There are none so blind as those who will not see.'
> 
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "framework" is made of little but straw.  You make a claim, provide little evidence to back it up, then declare that those who don't agree with you are blind or liars.
> 
> I still have said nothing in this thread about Trump colluding with Russians or Comey or made any comparison between those things and illegal voting.  Why do you continue to make those strawman arguments in replies to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
Click to expand...

 Great, now you're lying again. The LA Times says nothing about illegal aliens.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered as having no party preference."
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> In some states this would preclude voting in a primary....but we are not discussing a primary.
> 
> 
> 2. "Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence,..."
> a. I have provided a framework leading to the only conclusion possible for honest viewers: Democrats have built, maintained, and advanced a system to allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> b. I have provided far more evidence than either 'Trump colluded with the Russians' or 'Trump obstructed justice by firing Comey.'
> 
> c. You're post is an example of the axiom:
> 'There are none so blind as those who will not see.'
> 
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "framework" is made of little but straw.  You make a claim, provide little evidence to back it up, then declare that those who don't agree with you are blind or liars.
> 
> I still have said nothing in this thread about Trump colluding with Russians or Comey or made any comparison between those things and illegal voting.  Why do you continue to make those strawman arguments in replies to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You provided the LA Times quote stating that when registering to vote, voters in California will be automatically registered as having no party preference if they don't answer questions at a separate computer terminal.  Here, I'll provide the relevant portion for you again (it's the beginning of the article, shouldn't be hard to find!):
> 
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> 
> You, for obvious reasons, like to leave out portions of that quote.  It doesn't say that illegal drivers are automatically registered to vote.  It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference.
> 
> If there is lying going on here, it is on your part as you continue to make the claim that the article says illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
Click to expand...

And you're lying again as you've been repeatedly shown the California laws which clearly state that registering to vote at a DMV is prohibited for those with an AB-60 driver's license, which is the only driver's license an undocumented alien can qualify for.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered as having no party preference."
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> In some states this would preclude voting in a primary....but we are not discussing a primary.
> 
> 
> 2. "Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence,..."
> a. I have provided a framework leading to the only conclusion possible for honest viewers: Democrats have built, maintained, and advanced a system to allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> b. I have provided far more evidence than either 'Trump colluded with the Russians' or 'Trump obstructed justice by firing Comey.'
> 
> c. You're post is an example of the axiom:
> 'There are none so blind as those who will not see.'
> 
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "framework" is made of little but straw.  You make a claim, provide little evidence to back it up, then declare that those who don't agree with you are blind or liars.
> 
> I still have said nothing in this thread about Trump colluding with Russians or Comey or made any comparison between those things and illegal voting.  Why do you continue to make those strawman arguments in replies to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now you're lying again. The LA Times says nothing about illegal aliens.
Click to expand...









"On October 10, 2015, Governor Jerry Brown signed Assembly Bill 1461, the New Motor Voter Act, which will automatically register people to vote through the DMV, and could result in illegal aliens voting.

The day after the bill was signed, a reporter for the _Washington Times_ noted that the under the new law, all Californians would automatically be registered to vote when they obtained or renewed their driver’s licenses at the DMV, instead of being required to fill out a form."
Giving Driver's Licenses to Illegal Aliens Makes Illegal Voting a Real Possibility



Caught you in a big lie again, Ugly.

Democrats created the motor-voter farrago to sign up illegal aliens as voters.


Get it?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered as having no party preference."
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> In some states this would preclude voting in a primary....but we are not discussing a primary.
> 
> 
> 2. "Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence,..."
> a. I have provided a framework leading to the only conclusion possible for honest viewers: Democrats have built, maintained, and advanced a system to allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> b. I have provided far more evidence than either 'Trump colluded with the Russians' or 'Trump obstructed justice by firing Comey.'
> 
> c. You're post is an example of the axiom:
> 'There are none so blind as those who will not see.'
> 
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "framework" is made of little but straw.  You make a claim, provide little evidence to back it up, then declare that those who don't agree with you are blind or liars.
> 
> I still have said nothing in this thread about Trump colluding with Russians or Comey or made any comparison between those things and illegal voting.  Why do you continue to make those strawman arguments in replies to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You provided the LA Times quote stating that when registering to vote, voters in California will be automatically registered as having no party preference if they don't answer questions at a separate computer terminal.  Here, I'll provide the relevant portion for you again (it's the beginning of the article, shouldn't be hard to find!):
> 
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> 
> You, for obvious reasons, like to leave out portions of that quote.  It doesn't say that illegal drivers are automatically registered to vote.  It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference.
> 
> If there is lying going on here, it is on your part as you continue to make the claim that the article says illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're lying again as you've been repeatedly shown the California laws which clearly state that registering to vote at a DMV is prohibited for those with an AB-60 driver's license, which is the only driver's license an undocumented alien can qualify for.
Click to expand...




Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....

Really?

I say *Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*

And guess what?

*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
*If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!*





*California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015

*Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/



Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.

*In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered as having no party preference."
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> In some states this would preclude voting in a primary....but we are not discussing a primary.
> 
> 
> 2. "Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence,..."
> a. I have provided a framework leading to the only conclusion possible for honest viewers: Democrats have built, maintained, and advanced a system to allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> b. I have provided far more evidence than either 'Trump colluded with the Russians' or 'Trump obstructed justice by firing Comey.'
> 
> c. You're post is an example of the axiom:
> 'There are none so blind as those who will not see.'
> 
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "framework" is made of little but straw.  You make a claim, provide little evidence to back it up, then declare that those who don't agree with you are blind or liars.
> 
> I still have said nothing in this thread about Trump colluding with Russians or Comey or made any comparison between those things and illegal voting.  Why do you continue to make those strawman arguments in replies to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now you're lying again. The LA Times says nothing about illegal aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "On October 10, 2015, Governor Jerry Brown signed Assembly Bill 1461, the New Motor Voter Act, which will automatically register people to vote through the DMV, and could result in illegal aliens voting.
> 
> The day after the bill was signed, a reporter for the _Washington Times_ noted that the under the new law, all Californians would automatically be registered to vote when they obtained or renewed their driver’s licenses at the DMV, instead of being required to fill out a form."
> Giving Driver's Licenses to Illegal Aliens Makes Illegal Voting a Real Possibility
> 
> 
> 
> Caught you in a big lie again, Ugly.
> 
> Democrats created the motor-voter farrago to sign up illegal aliens as voters.
> 
> 
> Get it?
Click to expand...

Free ID to vote; Get it?


----------



## Winston

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered as having no party preference."
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> In some states this would preclude voting in a primary....but we are not discussing a primary.
> 
> 
> 2. "Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence,..."
> a. I have provided a framework leading to the only conclusion possible for honest viewers: Democrats have built, maintained, and advanced a system to allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> b. I have provided far more evidence than either 'Trump colluded with the Russians' or 'Trump obstructed justice by firing Comey.'
> 
> c. You're post is an example of the axiom:
> 'There are none so blind as those who will not see.'
> 
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "framework" is made of little but straw.  You make a claim, provide little evidence to back it up, then declare that those who don't agree with you are blind or liars.
> 
> I still have said nothing in this thread about Trump colluding with Russians or Comey or made any comparison between those things and illegal voting.  Why do you continue to make those strawman arguments in replies to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You provided the LA Times quote stating that when registering to vote, voters in California will be automatically registered as having no party preference if they don't answer questions at a separate computer terminal.  Here, I'll provide the relevant portion for you again (it's the beginning of the article, shouldn't be hard to find!):
> 
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> 
> You, for obvious reasons, like to leave out portions of that quote.  It doesn't say that illegal drivers are automatically registered to vote.  It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference.
> 
> If there is lying going on here, it is on your part as you continue to make the claim that the article says illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
Click to expand...


Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote.  The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, which includes the verification of the submitted SSN.  Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph.  But then again, most illegal aliens don't live under a bridge and have had some sort of a formal education.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you are assuming a conspiracy to allow illegals to vote.  You are also, it seems, assuming that every one of the 2.4 million estimated illegals both registered to vote and voted for Clinton.  That's a lot of assuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't what to change the subject....I'd rather rub your face in it.
> 
> Did the LATimes state that illegal aliens are automatically registered to vote?
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've answered that.  I've answered it while providing the full quote from the article which you consistently edit.
> 
> No, the article does not state that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...


I neither lied nor supported Democrats.

You just quoted the article saying that what you put in bold is true when completing voter registration.  Let me say that again in case you truly don't understand: *voters* are registered as having no party preference when *registering to vote* at the DMV.  You just posted the quote that says that!  The article doesn't say that when you renew your driver's license you are automatically registered to vote, no matter your citizenship status.  It says you can complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your license.

You might also notice that the quote says *voters* have to stop to answer questions.  It doesn't say illegal aliens, it doesn't say anyone who enters a DMV, it doesn't say there are no longer any requirements for registering to vote.

I honestly don't know if you realize this and are just trolling, or if you truly cannot understand the very quotes you are posting.


----------



## theHawk

Liberals will only beleive what they've been programmed to: no significant amount of illegals voted in the election, no matter how many cases are exposed, yet Trump is guilty of "colluding" with Russians to "throw the election", even though there is zero evidence any votes were flipped by hacking, and its been proven that the DNC email hack was from an insider.


----------



## mudwhistle

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And despite all that rhetoric, to date, only *one* illegal alien was found to have actually voted in the election.
Click to expand...

And his name was Senior Juan Valdez.....


----------



## PoliticalChic

Winston said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered as having no party preference."
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> In some states this would preclude voting in a primary....but we are not discussing a primary.
> 
> 
> 2. "Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence,..."
> a. I have provided a framework leading to the only conclusion possible for honest viewers: Democrats have built, maintained, and advanced a system to allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> b. I have provided far more evidence than either 'Trump colluded with the Russians' or 'Trump obstructed justice by firing Comey.'
> 
> c. You're post is an example of the axiom:
> 'There are none so blind as those who will not see.'
> 
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "framework" is made of little but straw.  You make a claim, provide little evidence to back it up, then declare that those who don't agree with you are blind or liars.
> 
> I still have said nothing in this thread about Trump colluding with Russians or Comey or made any comparison between those things and illegal voting.  Why do you continue to make those strawman arguments in replies to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You provided the LA Times quote stating that when registering to vote, voters in California will be automatically registered as having no party preference if they don't answer questions at a separate computer terminal.  Here, I'll provide the relevant portion for you again (it's the beginning of the article, shouldn't be hard to find!):
> 
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> 
> You, for obvious reasons, like to leave out portions of that quote.  It doesn't say that illegal drivers are automatically registered to vote.  It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference.
> 
> If there is lying going on here, it is on your part as you continue to make the claim that the article says illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote.  The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, which includes the verification of the submitted SSN.  Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph.  But then again, most illegal aliens don't live under a bridge and have had some sort of a formal education.
Click to expand...



1. "Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote."
This may be the dumbest statement of the day.....and that's leaping over some mighty tough contestants.

2."The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, "
No it isn't, you dunce.

Obama said this, in coaxing illegals to go vote:

. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_

_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_



_Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_


3. "Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph."

Egad, you're an imbecile!!!



At 1:00 this illegal immigrant advocate.....Democrat, I'm sure.....admits she did just that.

Can we agree that you're a fool?????



4. BTW.....if you ever want to compare your education credentials with mine...let me know.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you are assuming a conspiracy to allow illegals to vote.  You are also, it seems, assuming that every one of the 2.4 million estimated illegals both registered to vote and voted for Clinton.  That's a lot of assuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't what to change the subject....I'd rather rub your face in it.
> 
> Did the LATimes state that illegal aliens are automatically registered to vote?
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've answered that.  I've answered it while providing the full quote from the article which you consistently edit.
> 
> No, the article does not state that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I neither lied nor supported Democrats.
> 
> You just quoted the article saying that what you put in bold is true when completing voter registration.  Let me say that again in case you truly don't understand: *voters* are registered as having no party preference when *registering to vote* at the DMV.  You just posted the quote that says that!  The article doesn't say that when you renew your driver's license you are automatically registered to vote, no matter your citizenship status.  It says you can complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your license.
> 
> You might also notice that the quote says *voters* have to stop to answer questions.  It doesn't say illegal aliens, it doesn't say anyone who enters a DMV, it doesn't say there are no longer any requirements for registering to vote.
> 
> I honestly don't know if you realize this and are just trolling, or if you truly cannot understand the very quotes you are posting.
Click to expand...



Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*


"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two




Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?

Excellent.


" It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."



And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.





BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly'  ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> I don't want to change the subject....I'd rather rub your face in it.




Be Careful:  If you don't let liberals always change the subject, usually to YOU, you will take away their main tool for trying (in their mind at least) to win arguments!

Here are the three main axiomatic tautologies for the Progressive Lib:
1).  Your an idiot!  I win!
2).  Your an asshole!  I win!
3).  Group you into a herd like the Alt-Right, NeoCon, TrumpBot, etc.


----------



## Winston

PoliticalChic said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "framework" is made of little but straw.  You make a claim, provide little evidence to back it up, then declare that those who don't agree with you are blind or liars.
> 
> I still have said nothing in this thread about Trump colluding with Russians or Comey or made any comparison between those things and illegal voting.  Why do you continue to make those strawman arguments in replies to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You provided the LA Times quote stating that when registering to vote, voters in California will be automatically registered as having no party preference if they don't answer questions at a separate computer terminal.  Here, I'll provide the relevant portion for you again (it's the beginning of the article, shouldn't be hard to find!):
> 
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> 
> You, for obvious reasons, like to leave out portions of that quote.  It doesn't say that illegal drivers are automatically registered to vote.  It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference.
> 
> If there is lying going on here, it is on your part as you continue to make the claim that the article says illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote.  The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, which includes the verification of the submitted SSN.  Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph.  But then again, most illegal aliens don't live under a bridge and have had some sort of a formal education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote."
> This may be the dumbest statement of the day.....and that's leaping over some mighty tough contestants.
> 
> 2."The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, "
> No it isn't, you dunce.
> 
> Obama said this, in coaxing illegals to go vote:
> 
> . Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 3. "Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph."
> 
> Egad, you're an imbecile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At 1:00 this illegal immigrant advocate.....Democrat, I'm sure.....admits she did just that.
> 
> Can we agree that you're a fool?????
> 
> 
> 
> 4. BTW.....if you ever want to compare your education credentials with mine...let me know.
Click to expand...


Here you go you trolling little bitch,

*Once your information has been submitted for registration, it still needs to be approved by your local election official. This official will contact you once your CA voter registration has been approved, or if they need more information from you.*
*
Voter Registration in California | DMV.org
*
And again, for the severely reading impaired.

*No matter how you turn in your registration application – online or paper – when it comes to determining a person's eligibility to vote, preventing duplicate registrations, and adding a person to California's official voter rolls, all the same safeguards are in place. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility*
*
Frequently Asked Questions | California Secretary of State
*
And I would absolutely love to hear your proclaimed educational credentials.  At least that way I would know what institutions to keep my children and grandchildren away from.  Honestly, it has to take a lot of work to be as stupid as you are.


----------



## Winston

PoliticalChic said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "framework" is made of little but straw.  You make a claim, provide little evidence to back it up, then declare that those who don't agree with you are blind or liars.
> 
> I still have said nothing in this thread about Trump colluding with Russians or Comey or made any comparison between those things and illegal voting.  Why do you continue to make those strawman arguments in replies to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You provided the LA Times quote stating that when registering to vote, voters in California will be automatically registered as having no party preference if they don't answer questions at a separate computer terminal.  Here, I'll provide the relevant portion for you again (it's the beginning of the article, shouldn't be hard to find!):
> 
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> 
> You, for obvious reasons, like to leave out portions of that quote.  It doesn't say that illegal drivers are automatically registered to vote.  It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference.
> 
> If there is lying going on here, it is on your part as you continue to make the claim that the article says illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote.  The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, which includes the verification of the submitted SSN.  Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph.  But then again, most illegal aliens don't live under a bridge and have had some sort of a formal education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote."
> This may be the dumbest statement of the day.....and that's leaping over some mighty tough contestants.
> 
> 2."The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, "
> No it isn't, you dunce.
> 
> Obama said this, in coaxing illegals to go vote:
> 
> . Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 3. "Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph."
> 
> Egad, you're an imbecile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At 1:00 this illegal immigrant advocate.....Democrat, I'm sure.....admits she did just that.
> 
> Can we agree that you're a fool?????
> 
> 
> 
> 4. BTW.....if you ever want to compare your education credentials with mine...let me know.
Click to expand...


Saw your video.  Tucker Carlson, LMAO.

Yep, she gave a fake Social to Goldman Sachs.  Big surprise that no one bothered to VERIFY it.  But tell me, how does a totally fabricated SSN that belongs to nobody get VERIFIED by a county's election board or the State?  So let's look at how this situation is different than at the DMV.

No verification process

No picture required

Not a government entity


----------



## Thinker101

Winston said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You provided the LA Times quote stating that when registering to vote, voters in California will be automatically registered as having no party preference if they don't answer questions at a separate computer terminal.  Here, I'll provide the relevant portion for you again (it's the beginning of the article, shouldn't be hard to find!):
> 
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> 
> You, for obvious reasons, like to leave out portions of that quote.  It doesn't say that illegal drivers are automatically registered to vote.  It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference.
> 
> If there is lying going on here, it is on your part as you continue to make the claim that the article says illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote.  The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, which includes the verification of the submitted SSN.  Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph.  But then again, most illegal aliens don't live under a bridge and have had some sort of a formal education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote."
> This may be the dumbest statement of the day.....and that's leaping over some mighty tough contestants.
> 
> 2."The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, "
> No it isn't, you dunce.
> 
> Obama said this, in coaxing illegals to go vote:
> 
> . Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 3. "Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph."
> 
> Egad, you're an imbecile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At 1:00 this illegal immigrant advocate.....Democrat, I'm sure.....admits she did just that.
> 
> Can we agree that you're a fool?????
> 
> 
> 
> 4. BTW.....if you ever want to compare your education credentials with mine...let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saw your video.  Tucker Carlson, LMAO.
> 
> Yep, she gave a fake Social to Goldman Sachs.  Big surprise that no one bothered to VERIFY it.  But tell me, how does a totally fabricated SSN that belongs to nobody get VERIFIED by a county's election board or the State?  So let's look at how this situation is different than at the DMV.
> 
> No verification process
> 
> No picture required
> 
> Not a government entity
Click to expand...


You know how the government is, if a social has three sets of numbers, it must be good.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Winston said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You provided the LA Times quote stating that when registering to vote, voters in California will be automatically registered as having no party preference if they don't answer questions at a separate computer terminal.  Here, I'll provide the relevant portion for you again (it's the beginning of the article, shouldn't be hard to find!):
> 
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> 
> You, for obvious reasons, like to leave out portions of that quote.  It doesn't say that illegal drivers are automatically registered to vote.  It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference.
> 
> If there is lying going on here, it is on your part as you continue to make the claim that the article says illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote.  The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, which includes the verification of the submitted SSN.  Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph.  But then again, most illegal aliens don't live under a bridge and have had some sort of a formal education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote."
> This may be the dumbest statement of the day.....and that's leaping over some mighty tough contestants.
> 
> 2."The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, "
> No it isn't, you dunce.
> 
> Obama said this, in coaxing illegals to go vote:
> 
> . Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 3. "Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph."
> 
> Egad, you're an imbecile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At 1:00 this illegal immigrant advocate.....Democrat, I'm sure.....admits she did just that.
> 
> Can we agree that you're a fool?????
> 
> 
> 
> 4. BTW.....if you ever want to compare your education credentials with mine...let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go you trolling little bitch,
> 
> *Once your information has been submitted for registration, it still needs to be approved by your local election official. This official will contact you once your CA voter registration has been approved, or if they need more information from you.
> 
> Voter Registration in California | DMV.org
> *
> And again, for the severely reading impaired.
> 
> *No matter how you turn in your registration application – online or paper – when it comes to determining a person's eligibility to vote, preventing duplicate registrations, and adding a person to California's official voter rolls, all the same safeguards are in place. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | California Secretary of State
> *
> And I would absolutely love to hear your proclaimed educational credentials.  At least that way I would know what institutions to keep my children and grandchildren away from.  Honestly, it has to take a lot of work to be as stupid as you are.
Click to expand...





Why are you back????

Didn't we just agree that you're an imbecile?????


No one checks as long as the illegal alien is voting Democrat.


Just ask these guys:









This is the Democrat version of the quote 
"The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything."
Joseph Stalin




Get it, stupid??????


----------



## Winston

PoliticalChic said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You provided the LA Times quote stating that when registering to vote, voters in California will be automatically registered as having no party preference if they don't answer questions at a separate computer terminal.  Here, I'll provide the relevant portion for you again (it's the beginning of the article, shouldn't be hard to find!):
> 
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> 
> You, for obvious reasons, like to leave out portions of that quote.  It doesn't say that illegal drivers are automatically registered to vote.  It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference.
> 
> If there is lying going on here, it is on your part as you continue to make the claim that the article says illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote.  The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, which includes the verification of the submitted SSN.  Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph.  But then again, most illegal aliens don't live under a bridge and have had some sort of a formal education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote."
> This may be the dumbest statement of the day.....and that's leaping over some mighty tough contestants.
> 
> 2."The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, "
> No it isn't, you dunce.
> 
> Obama said this, in coaxing illegals to go vote:
> 
> . Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 3. "Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph."
> 
> Egad, you're an imbecile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At 1:00 this illegal immigrant advocate.....Democrat, I'm sure.....admits she did just that.
> 
> Can we agree that you're a fool?????
> 
> 
> 
> 4. BTW.....if you ever want to compare your education credentials with mine...let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go you trolling little bitch,
> 
> *Once your information has been submitted for registration, it still needs to be approved by your local election official. This official will contact you once your CA voter registration has been approved, or if they need more information from you.
> 
> Voter Registration in California | DMV.org
> *
> And again, for the severely reading impaired.
> 
> *No matter how you turn in your registration application – online or paper – when it comes to determining a person's eligibility to vote, preventing duplicate registrations, and adding a person to California's official voter rolls, all the same safeguards are in place. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | California Secretary of State
> *
> And I would absolutely love to hear your proclaimed educational credentials.  At least that way I would know what institutions to keep my children and grandchildren away from.  Honestly, it has to take a lot of work to be as stupid as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back????
> 
> Didn't we just agree that you're an imbecile?????
> 
> 
> *No one checks as long as the illegal alien is voting Democrat.*
> 
> 
> Just ask these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Democrat version of the quote
> "The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything."
> Joseph Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, stupid??????
Click to expand...


Still waiting on those educational credentials.  I want to know at what university, and in what discipline, the above is considered any type of argument.  Not a single fact, not a single source outside a picture, and nothing to refute the documentation I provided concerning the VERIFICATION of the voter registration information by the COUNTY.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Winston said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote.  The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, which includes the verification of the submitted SSN.  Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph.  But then again, most illegal aliens don't live under a bridge and have had some sort of a formal education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote."
> This may be the dumbest statement of the day.....and that's leaping over some mighty tough contestants.
> 
> 2."The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, "
> No it isn't, you dunce.
> 
> Obama said this, in coaxing illegals to go vote:
> 
> . Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 3. "Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph."
> 
> Egad, you're an imbecile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At 1:00 this illegal immigrant advocate.....Democrat, I'm sure.....admits she did just that.
> 
> Can we agree that you're a fool?????
> 
> 
> 
> 4. BTW.....if you ever want to compare your education credentials with mine...let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go you trolling little bitch,
> 
> *Once your information has been submitted for registration, it still needs to be approved by your local election official. This official will contact you once your CA voter registration has been approved, or if they need more information from you.
> 
> Voter Registration in California | DMV.org
> *
> And again, for the severely reading impaired.
> 
> *No matter how you turn in your registration application – online or paper – when it comes to determining a person's eligibility to vote, preventing duplicate registrations, and adding a person to California's official voter rolls, all the same safeguards are in place. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | California Secretary of State
> *
> And I would absolutely love to hear your proclaimed educational credentials.  At least that way I would know what institutions to keep my children and grandchildren away from.  Honestly, it has to take a lot of work to be as stupid as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back????
> 
> Didn't we just agree that you're an imbecile?????
> 
> 
> *No one checks as long as the illegal alien is voting Democrat.*
> 
> 
> Just ask these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Democrat version of the quote
> "The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything."
> Joseph Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, stupid??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting on those educational credentials.  I want to know at what university, and in what discipline, the above is considered any type of argument.  Not a single fact, not a single source outside a picture, and nothing to refute the documentation I provided concerning the VERIFICATION of the voter registration information by the COUNTY.
Click to expand...



I went to the school with the finest fight song in the nation:




Soooo.....how did you like the
*Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Clown College?*


*You specialized in big red noses???*


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You provided the LA Times quote stating that when registering to vote, voters in California will be automatically registered as having no party preference if they don't answer questions at a separate computer terminal.  Here, I'll provide the relevant portion for you again (it's the beginning of the article, shouldn't be hard to find!):
> 
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> 
> You, for obvious reasons, like to leave out portions of that quote.  It doesn't say that illegal drivers are automatically registered to vote.  It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference.
> 
> If there is lying going on here, it is on your part as you continue to make the claim that the article says illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote.  The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, which includes the verification of the submitted SSN.  Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph.  But then again, most illegal aliens don't live under a bridge and have had some sort of a formal education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote."
> This may be the dumbest statement of the day.....and that's leaping over some mighty tough contestants.
> 
> 2."The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, "
> No it isn't, you dunce.
> 
> Obama said this, in coaxing illegals to go vote:
> 
> . Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 3. "Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph."
> 
> Egad, you're an imbecile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At 1:00 this illegal immigrant advocate.....Democrat, I'm sure.....admits she did just that.
> 
> Can we agree that you're a fool?????
> 
> 
> 
> 4. BTW.....if you ever want to compare your education credentials with mine...let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go you trolling little bitch,
> 
> *Once your information has been submitted for registration, it still needs to be approved by your local election official. This official will contact you once your CA voter registration has been approved, or if they need more information from you.
> 
> Voter Registration in California | DMV.org
> *
> And again, for the severely reading impaired.
> 
> *No matter how you turn in your registration application – online or paper – when it comes to determining a person's eligibility to vote, preventing duplicate registrations, and adding a person to California's official voter rolls, all the same safeguards are in place. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | California Secretary of State
> *
> And I would absolutely love to hear your proclaimed educational credentials.  At least that way I would know what institutions to keep my children and grandchildren away from.  Honestly, it has to take a lot of work to be as stupid as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back????
> 
> Didn't we just agree that you're an imbecile?????
> 
> 
> No one checks as long as the illegal alien is voting Democrat.
> 
> 
> Just ask these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Democrat version of the quote
> "The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything."
> Joseph Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, stupid??????
Click to expand...


Looks like two gentlemen exercising their second amendment rights

If they were carrying AK-47s...the right would be celebrating them


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote.  The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, which includes the verification of the submitted SSN.  Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph.  But then again, most illegal aliens don't live under a bridge and have had some sort of a formal education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote."
> This may be the dumbest statement of the day.....and that's leaping over some mighty tough contestants.
> 
> 2."The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, "
> No it isn't, you dunce.
> 
> Obama said this, in coaxing illegals to go vote:
> 
> . Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 3. "Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph."
> 
> Egad, you're an imbecile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At 1:00 this illegal immigrant advocate.....Democrat, I'm sure.....admits she did just that.
> 
> Can we agree that you're a fool?????
> 
> 
> 
> 4. BTW.....if you ever want to compare your education credentials with mine...let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go you trolling little bitch,
> 
> *Once your information has been submitted for registration, it still needs to be approved by your local election official. This official will contact you once your CA voter registration has been approved, or if they need more information from you.
> 
> Voter Registration in California | DMV.org
> *
> And again, for the severely reading impaired.
> 
> *No matter how you turn in your registration application – online or paper – when it comes to determining a person's eligibility to vote, preventing duplicate registrations, and adding a person to California's official voter rolls, all the same safeguards are in place. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | California Secretary of State
> *
> And I would absolutely love to hear your proclaimed educational credentials.  At least that way I would know what institutions to keep my children and grandchildren away from.  Honestly, it has to take a lot of work to be as stupid as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back????
> 
> Didn't we just agree that you're an imbecile?????
> 
> 
> No one checks as long as the illegal alien is voting Democrat.
> 
> 
> Just ask these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Democrat version of the quote
> "The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything."
> Joseph Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, stupid??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like two gentlemen exercising their second amendment rights
> 
> If they were carrying AK-47s...the right would be celebrating them
Click to expand...




Remember when your sig line was 

*"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet" 



Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig


*


----------



## Winston

PoliticalChic said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote.  The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, which includes the verification of the submitted SSN.  Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph.  But then again, most illegal aliens don't live under a bridge and have had some sort of a formal education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote."
> This may be the dumbest statement of the day.....and that's leaping over some mighty tough contestants.
> 
> 2."The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, "
> No it isn't, you dunce.
> 
> Obama said this, in coaxing illegals to go vote:
> 
> . Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 3. "Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph."
> 
> Egad, you're an imbecile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At 1:00 this illegal immigrant advocate.....Democrat, I'm sure.....admits she did just that.
> 
> Can we agree that you're a fool?????
> 
> 
> 
> 4. BTW.....if you ever want to compare your education credentials with mine...let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go you trolling little bitch,
> 
> *Once your information has been submitted for registration, it still needs to be approved by your local election official. This official will contact you once your CA voter registration has been approved, or if they need more information from you.
> 
> Voter Registration in California | DMV.org
> *
> And again, for the severely reading impaired.
> 
> *No matter how you turn in your registration application – online or paper – when it comes to determining a person's eligibility to vote, preventing duplicate registrations, and adding a person to California's official voter rolls, all the same safeguards are in place. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | California Secretary of State
> *
> And I would absolutely love to hear your proclaimed educational credentials.  At least that way I would know what institutions to keep my children and grandchildren away from.  Honestly, it has to take a lot of work to be as stupid as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back????
> 
> Didn't we just agree that you're an imbecile?????
> 
> 
> *No one checks as long as the illegal alien is voting Democrat.*
> 
> 
> Just ask these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Democrat version of the quote
> "The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything."
> Joseph Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, stupid??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting on those educational credentials.  I want to know at what university, and in what discipline, the above is considered any type of argument.  Not a single fact, not a single source outside a picture, and nothing to refute the documentation I provided concerning the VERIFICATION of the voter registration information by the COUNTY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the school with the finest fight song in the nation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how did you like the
> *Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Clown College?*
> 
> 
> *You specialized in big red noses???*
Click to expand...


You are a liar.  No Columbia alumni could possibly be as piss poor a debater as you.  No graduate from Columbia would attempt to call your response to the DOCUMENTED VERIFICATION PROCESS I submitted a rebuttal.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you are assuming a conspiracy to allow illegals to vote.  You are also, it seems, assuming that every one of the 2.4 million estimated illegals both registered to vote and voted for Clinton.  That's a lot of assuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't what to change the subject....I'd rather rub your face in it.
> 
> Did the LATimes state that illegal aliens are automatically registered to vote?
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've answered that.  I've answered it while providing the full quote from the article which you consistently edit.
> 
> No, the article does not state that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I neither lied nor supported Democrats.
> 
> You just quoted the article saying that what you put in bold is true when completing voter registration.  Let me say that again in case you truly don't understand: *voters* are registered as having no party preference when *registering to vote* at the DMV.  You just posted the quote that says that!  The article doesn't say that when you renew your driver's license you are automatically registered to vote, no matter your citizenship status.  It says you can complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your license.
> 
> You might also notice that the quote says *voters* have to stop to answer questions.  It doesn't say illegal aliens, it doesn't say anyone who enters a DMV, it doesn't say there are no longer any requirements for registering to vote.
> 
> I honestly don't know if you realize this and are just trolling, or if you truly cannot understand the very quotes you are posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly'  ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
Click to expand...


You sure do like to copy and paste your own posts as though they somehow gain more credibility if you repeat them.

Once again, the article never says that illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says that you can register to vote at the same time you renew your license.  Illegals are not allowed to register to vote.

Now, you have argued that illegals are being registered to vote despite that not being allowed.  Perhaps, but you have provided not one shred of evidence that this is happening.  Whether it is or is not, you have not shown it to be true.

I still have not lied.  Instead, you either continue to lie about what the LA Times article says, or you continue to be incapable of understanding what it says.  Voters is not the same as illegal aliens.  Being registered as having no party preference is not the same as being registered to vote.  

You've been provided links to California state government information regarding voting registration which says both that being a citizen is a requirement to register to vote and that registration applications will be reviewed before the registration is accepted.  Despite this, you still go back to the same misinterpreted quote about being registered with no party affiliation as though the repetition will somehow make it relevant.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Winston said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote."
> This may be the dumbest statement of the day.....and that's leaping over some mighty tough contestants.
> 
> 2."The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, "
> No it isn't, you dunce.
> 
> Obama said this, in coaxing illegals to go vote:
> 
> . Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 3. "Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph."
> 
> Egad, you're an imbecile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At 1:00 this illegal immigrant advocate.....Democrat, I'm sure.....admits she did just that.
> 
> Can we agree that you're a fool?????
> 
> 
> 
> 4. BTW.....if you ever want to compare your education credentials with mine...let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go you trolling little bitch,
> 
> *Once your information has been submitted for registration, it still needs to be approved by your local election official. This official will contact you once your CA voter registration has been approved, or if they need more information from you.
> 
> Voter Registration in California | DMV.org
> *
> And again, for the severely reading impaired.
> 
> *No matter how you turn in your registration application – online or paper – when it comes to determining a person's eligibility to vote, preventing duplicate registrations, and adding a person to California's official voter rolls, all the same safeguards are in place. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | California Secretary of State
> *
> And I would absolutely love to hear your proclaimed educational credentials.  At least that way I would know what institutions to keep my children and grandchildren away from.  Honestly, it has to take a lot of work to be as stupid as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back????
> 
> Didn't we just agree that you're an imbecile?????
> 
> 
> *No one checks as long as the illegal alien is voting Democrat.*
> 
> 
> Just ask these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Democrat version of the quote
> "The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything."
> Joseph Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, stupid??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting on those educational credentials.  I want to know at what university, and in what discipline, the above is considered any type of argument.  Not a single fact, not a single source outside a picture, and nothing to refute the documentation I provided concerning the VERIFICATION of the voter registration information by the COUNTY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the school with the finest fight song in the nation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how did you like the
> *Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Clown College?*
> 
> 
> *You specialized in big red noses???*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  No Columbia alumni could possibly be as piss poor a debater as you.  No graduate from Columbia would attempt to call your response to the DOCUMENTED VERIFICATION PROCESS I submitted a rebuttal.
Click to expand...




I never lie.

Here, let me prove it: you're an imbecile.

See?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't what to change the subject....I'd rather rub your face in it.
> 
> Did the LATimes state that illegal aliens are automatically registered to vote?
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've answered that.  I've answered it while providing the full quote from the article which you consistently edit.
> 
> No, the article does not state that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I neither lied nor supported Democrats.
> 
> You just quoted the article saying that what you put in bold is true when completing voter registration.  Let me say that again in case you truly don't understand: *voters* are registered as having no party preference when *registering to vote* at the DMV.  You just posted the quote that says that!  The article doesn't say that when you renew your driver's license you are automatically registered to vote, no matter your citizenship status.  It says you can complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your license.
> 
> You might also notice that the quote says *voters* have to stop to answer questions.  It doesn't say illegal aliens, it doesn't say anyone who enters a DMV, it doesn't say there are no longer any requirements for registering to vote.
> 
> I honestly don't know if you realize this and are just trolling, or if you truly cannot understand the very quotes you are posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly'  ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure do like to copy and paste your own posts as though they somehow gain more credibility if you repeat them.
> 
> Once again, the article never says that illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says that you can register to vote at the same time you renew your license.  Illegals are not allowed to register to vote.
> 
> Now, you have argued that illegals are being registered to vote despite that not being allowed.  Perhaps, but you have provided not one shred of evidence that this is happening.  Whether it is or is not, you have not shown it to be true.
> 
> I still have not lied.  Instead, you either continue to lie about what the LA Times article says, or you continue to be incapable of understanding what it says.  Voters is not the same as illegal aliens.  Being registered as having no party preference is not the same as being registered to vote.
> 
> You've been provided links to California state government information regarding voting registration which says both that being a citizen is a requirement to register to vote and that registration applications will be reviewed before the registration is accepted.  Despite this, you still go back to the same misinterpreted quote about being registered with no party affiliation as though the repetition will somehow make it relevant.
Click to expand...



Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*


"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two




Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?

Excellent.


" It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."



And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.





BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly' ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote.  The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, which includes the verification of the submitted SSN.  Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph.  But then again, most illegal aliens don't live under a bridge and have had some sort of a formal education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote."
> This may be the dumbest statement of the day.....and that's leaping over some mighty tough contestants.
> 
> 2."The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, "
> No it isn't, you dunce.
> 
> Obama said this, in coaxing illegals to go vote:
> 
> . Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 3. "Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph."
> 
> Egad, you're an imbecile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At 1:00 this illegal immigrant advocate.....Democrat, I'm sure.....admits she did just that.
> 
> Can we agree that you're a fool?????
> 
> 
> 
> 4. BTW.....if you ever want to compare your education credentials with mine...let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go you trolling little bitch,
> 
> *Once your information has been submitted for registration, it still needs to be approved by your local election official. This official will contact you once your CA voter registration has been approved, or if they need more information from you.
> 
> Voter Registration in California | DMV.org
> *
> And again, for the severely reading impaired.
> 
> *No matter how you turn in your registration application – online or paper – when it comes to determining a person's eligibility to vote, preventing duplicate registrations, and adding a person to California's official voter rolls, all the same safeguards are in place. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | California Secretary of State
> *
> And I would absolutely love to hear your proclaimed educational credentials.  At least that way I would know what institutions to keep my children and grandchildren away from.  Honestly, it has to take a lot of work to be as stupid as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back????
> 
> Didn't we just agree that you're an imbecile?????
> 
> 
> No one checks as long as the illegal alien is voting Democrat.
> 
> 
> Just ask these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Democrat version of the quote
> "The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything."
> Joseph Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, stupid??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like two gentlemen exercising their second amendment rights
> 
> If they were carrying AK-47s...the right would be celebrating them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your sig line was
> 
> *"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Blew that one...a prediction of a future event is not a lie

What does that have to do with young men enacting their second amendment right?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered to vote does not mean they can immediately go vote."
> This may be the dumbest statement of the day.....and that's leaping over some mighty tough contestants.
> 
> 2."The information they entered is cross-checked and verified, "
> No it isn't, you dunce.
> 
> Obama said this, in coaxing illegals to go vote:
> 
> . Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 3. "Perhaps, if you were an illegal alien, you would be stupid enough to provide an illegitimate SSN to a government agency along with your address and photograph."
> 
> Egad, you're an imbecile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At 1:00 this illegal immigrant advocate.....Democrat, I'm sure.....admits she did just that.
> 
> Can we agree that you're a fool?????
> 
> 
> 
> 4. BTW.....if you ever want to compare your education credentials with mine...let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go you trolling little bitch,
> 
> *Once your information has been submitted for registration, it still needs to be approved by your local election official. This official will contact you once your CA voter registration has been approved, or if they need more information from you.
> 
> Voter Registration in California | DMV.org
> *
> And again, for the severely reading impaired.
> 
> *No matter how you turn in your registration application – online or paper – when it comes to determining a person's eligibility to vote, preventing duplicate registrations, and adding a person to California's official voter rolls, all the same safeguards are in place. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | California Secretary of State
> *
> And I would absolutely love to hear your proclaimed educational credentials.  At least that way I would know what institutions to keep my children and grandchildren away from.  Honestly, it has to take a lot of work to be as stupid as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back????
> 
> Didn't we just agree that you're an imbecile?????
> 
> 
> No one checks as long as the illegal alien is voting Democrat.
> 
> 
> Just ask these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Democrat version of the quote
> "The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything."
> Joseph Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, stupid??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like two gentlemen exercising their second amendment rights
> 
> If they were carrying AK-47s...the right would be celebrating them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your sig line was
> 
> *"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blew that one...a prediction of a future event is not a lie
> 
> What does that have to do with young men enacting their second amendment right?
Click to expand...



Remember when your sig line was 

*"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet" 



Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig*
*

It seems you are a liar from Alpha to Omega


*
*How early did you start to hate this country?*


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've answered that.  I've answered it while providing the full quote from the article which you consistently edit.
> 
> No, the article does not state that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I neither lied nor supported Democrats.
> 
> You just quoted the article saying that what you put in bold is true when completing voter registration.  Let me say that again in case you truly don't understand: *voters* are registered as having no party preference when *registering to vote* at the DMV.  You just posted the quote that says that!  The article doesn't say that when you renew your driver's license you are automatically registered to vote, no matter your citizenship status.  It says you can complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your license.
> 
> You might also notice that the quote says *voters* have to stop to answer questions.  It doesn't say illegal aliens, it doesn't say anyone who enters a DMV, it doesn't say there are no longer any requirements for registering to vote.
> 
> I honestly don't know if you realize this and are just trolling, or if you truly cannot understand the very quotes you are posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly'  ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure do like to copy and paste your own posts as though they somehow gain more credibility if you repeat them.
> 
> Once again, the article never says that illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says that you can register to vote at the same time you renew your license.  Illegals are not allowed to register to vote.
> 
> Now, you have argued that illegals are being registered to vote despite that not being allowed.  Perhaps, but you have provided not one shred of evidence that this is happening.  Whether it is or is not, you have not shown it to be true.
> 
> I still have not lied.  Instead, you either continue to lie about what the LA Times article says, or you continue to be incapable of understanding what it says.  Voters is not the same as illegal aliens.  Being registered as having no party preference is not the same as being registered to vote.
> 
> You've been provided links to California state government information regarding voting registration which says both that being a citizen is a requirement to register to vote and that registration applications will be reviewed before the registration is accepted.  Despite this, you still go back to the same misinterpreted quote about being registered with no party affiliation as though the repetition will somehow make it relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly' ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
Click to expand...


In California they can...except in Presidential Primary Elections then it is up to the parties to allow them to vote. Guess which party always allows them to vote in their primary and which one doesn't?


----------



## Winston

PoliticalChic said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go you trolling little bitch,
> 
> *Once your information has been submitted for registration, it still needs to be approved by your local election official. This official will contact you once your CA voter registration has been approved, or if they need more information from you.
> 
> Voter Registration in California | DMV.org
> *
> And again, for the severely reading impaired.
> 
> *No matter how you turn in your registration application – online or paper – when it comes to determining a person's eligibility to vote, preventing duplicate registrations, and adding a person to California's official voter rolls, all the same safeguards are in place. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | California Secretary of State
> *
> And I would absolutely love to hear your proclaimed educational credentials.  At least that way I would know what institutions to keep my children and grandchildren away from.  Honestly, it has to take a lot of work to be as stupid as you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back????
> 
> Didn't we just agree that you're an imbecile?????
> 
> 
> *No one checks as long as the illegal alien is voting Democrat.*
> 
> 
> Just ask these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Democrat version of the quote
> "The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything."
> Joseph Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, stupid??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting on those educational credentials.  I want to know at what university, and in what discipline, the above is considered any type of argument.  Not a single fact, not a single source outside a picture, and nothing to refute the documentation I provided concerning the VERIFICATION of the voter registration information by the COUNTY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the school with the finest fight song in the nation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how did you like the
> *Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Clown College?*
> 
> 
> *You specialized in big red noses???*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  No Columbia alumni could possibly be as piss poor a debater as you.  No graduate from Columbia would attempt to call your response to the DOCUMENTED VERIFICATION PROCESS I submitted a rebuttal.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Here, let me prove it: you're an imbecile.
> 
> See?
Click to expand...


Ad hominem.  Is that what they teach at Columbia?  No,no it is not.  You keep digging.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Winston said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back????
> 
> Didn't we just agree that you're an imbecile?????
> 
> 
> *No one checks as long as the illegal alien is voting Democrat.*
> 
> 
> Just ask these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Democrat version of the quote
> "The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything."
> Joseph Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, stupid??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on those educational credentials.  I want to know at what university, and in what discipline, the above is considered any type of argument.  Not a single fact, not a single source outside a picture, and nothing to refute the documentation I provided concerning the VERIFICATION of the voter registration information by the COUNTY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the school with the finest fight song in the nation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how did you like the
> *Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Clown College?*
> 
> 
> *You specialized in big red noses???*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  No Columbia alumni could possibly be as piss poor a debater as you.  No graduate from Columbia would attempt to call your response to the DOCUMENTED VERIFICATION PROCESS I submitted a rebuttal.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Here, let me prove it: you're an imbecile.
> 
> See?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ad hominem.  Is that what they teach at Columbia?  No,no it is not.  You keep digging.
Click to expand...




ME????

USE AD HOMINEM?????????


Why....you ....*you, you stuck up, mouth-breathing, half-witted, scruffy-looking, rotten, lying no good, four-flushing, snake-licking, sleezy, slimy, sticky, stinky, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, nerf-herding, hopeless, clinking, clanking, clattering collection of caliginous junk, you bug-eyed, foul-mouthed, lying, soiled-soul, sack of sewage.  ....  illegitimate progeny of parents who belong to the phyla insecta.....you beetleheaded, stiff-necked, bureaucratic unwashed dog!


I'd never do such a thing!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've answered that.  I've answered it while providing the full quote from the article which you consistently edit.
> 
> No, the article does not state that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I neither lied nor supported Democrats.
> 
> You just quoted the article saying that what you put in bold is true when completing voter registration.  Let me say that again in case you truly don't understand: *voters* are registered as having no party preference when *registering to vote* at the DMV.  You just posted the quote that says that!  The article doesn't say that when you renew your driver's license you are automatically registered to vote, no matter your citizenship status.  It says you can complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your license.
> 
> You might also notice that the quote says *voters* have to stop to answer questions.  It doesn't say illegal aliens, it doesn't say anyone who enters a DMV, it doesn't say there are no longer any requirements for registering to vote.
> 
> I honestly don't know if you realize this and are just trolling, or if you truly cannot understand the very quotes you are posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly'  ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure do like to copy and paste your own posts as though they somehow gain more credibility if you repeat them.
> 
> Once again, the article never says that illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says that you can register to vote at the same time you renew your license.  Illegals are not allowed to register to vote.
> 
> Now, you have argued that illegals are being registered to vote despite that not being allowed.  Perhaps, but you have provided not one shred of evidence that this is happening.  Whether it is or is not, you have not shown it to be true.
> 
> I still have not lied.  Instead, you either continue to lie about what the LA Times article says, or you continue to be incapable of understanding what it says.  Voters is not the same as illegal aliens.  Being registered as having no party preference is not the same as being registered to vote.
> 
> You've been provided links to California state government information regarding voting registration which says both that being a citizen is a requirement to register to vote and that registration applications will be reviewed before the registration is accepted.  Despite this, you still go back to the same misinterpreted quote about being registered with no party affiliation as though the repetition will somehow make it relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly' ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
Click to expand...


Not even going to try to say something new?  Gotcha.


----------



## Winston

PoliticalChic said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on those educational credentials.  I want to know at what university, and in what discipline, the above is considered any type of argument.  Not a single fact, not a single source outside a picture, and nothing to refute the documentation I provided concerning the VERIFICATION of the voter registration information by the COUNTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the school with the finest fight song in the nation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how did you like the
> *Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Clown College?*
> 
> 
> *You specialized in big red noses???*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  No Columbia alumni could possibly be as piss poor a debater as you.  No graduate from Columbia would attempt to call your response to the DOCUMENTED VERIFICATION PROCESS I submitted a rebuttal.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Here, let me prove it: you're an imbecile.
> 
> See?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ad hominem.  Is that what they teach at Columbia?  No,no it is not.  You keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME????
> 
> USE AD HOMINEM?????????
> 
> 
> Why....you ....*you, you stuck up, mouth-breathing, half-witted, scruffy-looking, rotten, lying no good, four-flushing, snake-licking, sleezy, slimy, sticky, stinky, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, nerf-herding, hopeless, clinking, clanking, clattering collection of caliginous junk, you bug-eyed, foul-mouthed, lying, soiled-soul, sack of sewage.  ....  illegitimate progeny of parents who belong to the phyla insecta.....you beetleheaded, stiff-necked, bureaucratic unwashed dog!
> 
> 
> I'd never do such a thing!!!!!!!!!*
Click to expand...


Why don't you take your posing damn ignorant ass back under whatever rock you climbed out from under.  I know you didn't go to Columbia.  I doubt you even went to a community college.  I am pretty damn sure you don't have a job.  Most likely, you are a totally uneducated housewife, ugly as homemade sin, with a poor slob of a husband struggling to support you both selling hot dogs on the streets of New York City.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Automatically registered as having no party preference."
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> In some states this would preclude voting in a primary....but we are not discussing a primary.
> 
> 
> 2. "Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence,..."
> a. I have provided a framework leading to the only conclusion possible for honest viewers: Democrats have built, maintained, and advanced a system to allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> b. I have provided far more evidence than either 'Trump colluded with the Russians' or 'Trump obstructed justice by firing Comey.'
> 
> c. You're post is an example of the axiom:
> 'There are none so blind as those who will not see.'
> 
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "framework" is made of little but straw.  You make a claim, provide little evidence to back it up, then declare that those who don't agree with you are blind or liars.
> 
> I still have said nothing in this thread about Trump colluding with Russians or Comey or made any comparison between those things and illegal voting.  Why do you continue to make those strawman arguments in replies to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now you're lying again. The LA Times says nothing about illegal aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "On October 10, 2015, Governor Jerry Brown signed Assembly Bill 1461, the New Motor Voter Act, which will automatically register people to vote through the DMV, and could result in illegal aliens voting.
> 
> The day after the bill was signed, a reporter for the _Washington Times_ noted that the under the new law, all Californians would automatically be registered to vote when they obtained or renewed their driver’s licenses at the DMV, instead of being required to fill out a form."
> Giving Driver's Licenses to Illegal Aliens Makes Illegal Voting a Real Possibility
> 
> 
> 
> Caught you in a big lie again, Ugly.
> 
> Democrats created the motor-voter farrago to sign up illegal aliens as voters.
> 
> 
> Get it?
Click to expand...

You poor thing, bless your heart. You just can't stop lying.

You've been shown repeatedly that all AB1461 did was to automate voter registration for Californians *with regular driver's licenses and not AB-60 driver's licenses*. Such qualified folks were already able to register to vote at a DMV even before AB1461. And the same restrictions applied after the passage of 1461 as before it -- failure to prove citizenship limits such people to qualify only for an AB-60 license, which can't be used to register.

If you didn't lie, you'd have nothing to post.


----------



## Unkotare

Winston said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the school with the finest fight song in the nation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how did you like the
> *Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Clown College?*
> 
> 
> *You specialized in big red noses???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  No Columbia alumni could possibly be as piss poor a debater as you.  No graduate from Columbia would attempt to call your response to the DOCUMENTED VERIFICATION PROCESS I submitted a rebuttal.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Here, let me prove it: you're an imbecile.
> 
> See?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ad hominem.  Is that what they teach at Columbia?  No,no it is not.  You keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME????
> 
> USE AD HOMINEM?????????
> 
> 
> Why....you ....*you, you stuck up, mouth-breathing, half-witted, scruffy-looking, rotten, lying no good, four-flushing, snake-licking, sleezy, slimy, sticky, stinky, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, nerf-herding, hopeless, clinking, clanking, clattering collection of caliginous junk, you bug-eyed, foul-mouthed, lying, soiled-soul, sack of sewage.  ....  illegitimate progeny of parents who belong to the phyla insecta.....you beetleheaded, stiff-necked, bureaucratic unwashed dog!
> 
> 
> I'd never do such a thing!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you take your posing damn ignorant ass back under whatever rock you climbed out from under.  I know you didn't go to Columbia.  I doubt you even went to a community college.  I am pretty damn sure you don't have a job.  Most likely, you are a totally uneducated housewife, ugly as homemade sin, with a poor slob of a husband struggling to support you both selling hot dogs on the streets of New York City.
Click to expand...




You better put something on that assrash now, 'cause it's only going to get worse.


----------



## Flash

If it wasn't for the Black welfare votes and the illegal aliens the Democrat Party would probably never get more than 25% of the vote.


----------



## Seawytch

Flash said:


> If it wasn't for the Black welfare votes and the illegal aliens the Democrat Party would probably never get more than 25% of the vote.



If it wasn't for gerrymandering and voter suppression, the GOP would probably never get more that 15% of the vote.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "framework" is made of little but straw.  You make a claim, provide little evidence to back it up, then declare that those who don't agree with you are blind or liars.
> 
> I still have said nothing in this thread about Trump colluding with Russians or Comey or made any comparison between those things and illegal voting.  Why do you continue to make those strawman arguments in replies to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You provided the LA Times quote stating that when registering to vote, voters in California will be automatically registered as having no party preference if they don't answer questions at a separate computer terminal.  Here, I'll provide the relevant portion for you again (it's the beginning of the article, shouldn't be hard to find!):
> 
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> 
> You, for obvious reasons, like to leave out portions of that quote.  It doesn't say that illegal drivers are automatically registered to vote.  It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference.
> 
> If there is lying going on here, it is on your part as you continue to make the claim that the article says illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're lying again as you've been repeatedly shown the California laws which clearly state that registering to vote at a DMV is prohibited for those with an AB-60 driver's license, which is the only driver's license an undocumented alien can qualify for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say *Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
Click to expand...

Yes, there is a designation printed on an AB-60 driver's licenses...






... but that printed restriction is not used during the automated process of registering folks getting a license. That is done by the software which transmits data from the DMV to the Department of state which filters out AB-60 driver's license applicants.

You've been shown this and you ignore it so you can maintain your lies.


----------



## g5000

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*


Actually, your public piss drinking is just hilarious.


----------



## Faun

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't what to change the subject....I'd rather rub your face in it.
> 
> Did the LATimes state that illegal aliens are automatically registered to vote?
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've answered that.  I've answered it while providing the full quote from the article which you consistently edit.
> 
> No, the article does not state that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I neither lied nor supported Democrats.
> 
> You just quoted the article saying that what you put in bold is true when completing voter registration.  Let me say that again in case you truly don't understand: *voters* are registered as having no party preference when *registering to vote* at the DMV.  You just posted the quote that says that!  The article doesn't say that when you renew your driver's license you are automatically registered to vote, no matter your citizenship status.  It says you can complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your license.
> 
> You might also notice that the quote says *voters* have to stop to answer questions.  It doesn't say illegal aliens, it doesn't say anyone who enters a DMV, it doesn't say there are no longer any requirements for registering to vote.
> 
> I honestly don't know if you realize this and are just trolling, or if you truly cannot understand the very quotes you are posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly'  ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure do like to copy and paste your own posts as though they somehow gain more credibility if you repeat them.
> 
> Once again, the article never says that illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says that you can register to vote at the same time you renew your license.  Illegals are not allowed to register to vote.
> 
> Now, you have argued that illegals are being registered to vote despite that not being allowed.  Perhaps, but you have provided not one shred of evidence that this is happening.  Whether it is or is not, you have not shown it to be true.
> 
> I still have not lied.  Instead, you either continue to lie about what the LA Times article says, or you continue to be incapable of understanding what it says.  Voters is not the same as illegal aliens.  Being registered as having no party preference is not the same as being registered to vote.
> 
> You've been provided links to California state government information regarding voting registration which says both that being a citizen is a requirement to register to vote and that registration applications will be reviewed before the registration is accepted.  Despite this, you still go back to the same misinterpreted quote about being registered with no party affiliation as though the repetition will somehow make it relevant.
Click to expand...

Of course illegals are not allowed to register to vote. That's stated clearly in California law....

*Assembly Bill No. 60*

This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
PoliticalHack knows this as she's been shown it a dozen times on several different threads where she keeps repeating this nonsense as though repitition will somehow magically make what she says real. She literally has to ignore the law to maintain her list of lies.


----------



## oreo

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.




Well you mention *"Logic and reason."* 

So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--so that they can cast a single vote? Actually walking into a precinct so they can say the ultimate:  *"Here I am come and get me."*

Year after year studies shows that fraudulent voting is *very rare*.* Out of every BILLION votes cast there will be 31 that are fraudulent.
How many votes out of a billion cast were fraudulent? And the number is ...*
*Donald Trump is wrong. Rigging an election is almost impossible.*

*There's a reason for it being very rare:*
1.  You lose your right to vote *forever.*
2.  It is a *Felony* to vote more than once or use fraudualent I.D. to cast a vote. 
3.  It also comes with heafty fines--jail time or both.

In 2016 they did catch 2 people that registed in two different precincts--and both of them were *T**rump voters.*
*



*
Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa






*
Then in Texas anotherTrump voter was caught trying to vote twice.*
Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice

So my L*ogic and Reason *tells me that since Trump was promoting voting twice--by claiming that dead people voted--& you don't really know if you're mail in ballot was counted or not that it would probably be a great idea to see how manyTrump supporters voted multiple times by registering in different precincts or being registered in more than one state and voting more than once.  In fact these two voters stated the reason they tried to vote twice was because of what *TRUMP* told them.

*I'll lay odds right now, that you'll find more Trump voters voting more than once than you would ever find an illegal stupid enough to risk getting caught and deported just so they could cast a vote.*
*Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”

*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I neither lied nor supported Democrats.
> 
> You just quoted the article saying that what you put in bold is true when completing voter registration.  Let me say that again in case you truly don't understand: *voters* are registered as having no party preference when *registering to vote* at the DMV.  You just posted the quote that says that!  The article doesn't say that when you renew your driver's license you are automatically registered to vote, no matter your citizenship status.  It says you can complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your license.
> 
> You might also notice that the quote says *voters* have to stop to answer questions.  It doesn't say illegal aliens, it doesn't say anyone who enters a DMV, it doesn't say there are no longer any requirements for registering to vote.
> 
> I honestly don't know if you realize this and are just trolling, or if you truly cannot understand the very quotes you are posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly'  ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure do like to copy and paste your own posts as though they somehow gain more credibility if you repeat them.
> 
> Once again, the article never says that illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says that you can register to vote at the same time you renew your license.  Illegals are not allowed to register to vote.
> 
> Now, you have argued that illegals are being registered to vote despite that not being allowed.  Perhaps, but you have provided not one shred of evidence that this is happening.  Whether it is or is not, you have not shown it to be true.
> 
> I still have not lied.  Instead, you either continue to lie about what the LA Times article says, or you continue to be incapable of understanding what it says.  Voters is not the same as illegal aliens.  Being registered as having no party preference is not the same as being registered to vote.
> 
> You've been provided links to California state government information regarding voting registration which says both that being a citizen is a requirement to register to vote and that registration applications will be reviewed before the registration is accepted.  Despite this, you still go back to the same misinterpreted quote about being registered with no party affiliation as though the repetition will somehow make it relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly' ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even going to try to say something new?  Gotcha.
Click to expand...



"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two




Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?

Excellent.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Winston said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the school with the finest fight song in the nation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how did you like the
> *Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Clown College?*
> 
> 
> *You specialized in big red noses???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  No Columbia alumni could possibly be as piss poor a debater as you.  No graduate from Columbia would attempt to call your response to the DOCUMENTED VERIFICATION PROCESS I submitted a rebuttal.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Here, let me prove it: you're an imbecile.
> 
> See?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ad hominem.  Is that what they teach at Columbia?  No,no it is not.  You keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME????
> 
> USE AD HOMINEM?????????
> 
> 
> Why....you ....*you, you stuck up, mouth-breathing, half-witted, scruffy-looking, rotten, lying no good, four-flushing, snake-licking, sleezy, slimy, sticky, stinky, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, nerf-herding, hopeless, clinking, clanking, clattering collection of caliginous junk, you bug-eyed, foul-mouthed, lying, soiled-soul, sack of sewage.  ....  illegitimate progeny of parents who belong to the phyla insecta.....you beetleheaded, stiff-necked, bureaucratic unwashed dog!
> 
> 
> I'd never do such a thing!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you take your posing damn ignorant ass back under whatever rock you climbed out from under.  I know you didn't go to Columbia.  I doubt you even went to a community college.  I am pretty damn sure you don't have a job.  Most likely, you are a totally uneducated housewife, ugly as homemade sin, with a poor slob of a husband struggling to support you both selling hot dogs on the streets of New York City.
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flash said:


> If it wasn't for the Black welfare votes and the illegal aliens the Democrat Party would probably never get more than 25% of the vote.





Pretty much.


"...what would happen if a smaller percentage of blacks turned out:

- At 90 percent black turn-out, Wisconsin’s 10 electoral votes slide into the GOP column.

- At 75 percent black turn-out, Pennsylvania’s 21 electoral votes go Republican.

- At 70 percent Michigan’s 17 electoral votes turn from blue to red.

- At 50 percent the GOP collects Delawre’s three electoral votes.

I don’t know what a realistic number to project is for the effects of angry black apathy, but I’ll stop at 50 percent. It may be that going as low as 75 percent is unrealistic. Most likely it’s impossible to say. (And this doesn’t take into account things like congressional districts where black voters make the margin of difference.)"

Do Democrats need the black vote? | RobertEmmet


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You provided the LA Times quote stating that when registering to vote, voters in California will be automatically registered as having no party preference if they don't answer questions at a separate computer terminal.  Here, I'll provide the relevant portion for you again (it's the beginning of the article, shouldn't be hard to find!):
> 
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> 
> You, for obvious reasons, like to leave out portions of that quote.  It doesn't say that illegal drivers are automatically registered to vote.  It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference.
> 
> If there is lying going on here, it is on your part as you continue to make the claim that the article says illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're lying again as you've been repeatedly shown the California laws which clearly state that registering to vote at a DMV is prohibited for those with an AB-60 driver's license, which is the only driver's license an undocumented alien can qualify for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say *Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there is a designation printed on an AB-60 driver's licenses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but that printed restriction is not used during the automated process of registering folks getting a license. That is done by the software which transmits data from the DMV to the Department of state which filters out AB-60 driver's license applicants.
> 
> You've been shown this and you ignore it so you can maintain your lies.
Click to expand...




Exactly my point.....you've proven what I have said all along.

The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....

....and vote!


Or.....to put it another way, Ugly......could they possibly have made that note smaller?




See what I mean...you should only open your mouth to change feet.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the Black welfare votes and the illegal aliens the Democrat Party would probably never get more than 25% of the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for gerrymandering and voter suppression, the GOP would probably never get more that 15% of the vote.
Click to expand...



Except that there is no voter suppression.

“The findings of this analysis suggest that *voter identification requirements, such as requiring non-photo and photo identification, have virtually no suppressive effect *on reported voter turnout.

Controlling for factors that influence voter turn¬out, states with stricter voter identification laws largely *do not have the claimed negative impact *on voter turnout when compared to states with more lenient voter identification laws.

Based on the Eagleton Institute's findings, some members of the media have claimed that voter identification law suppress voter turnout, especially among minorities.[80] Their *conclusion is unfounded*. When statistically significant and negative relationships are found in our analysis, the effects are so small that the findings offer little policy significance.

More important, *minority respondents in states that required photo identification are just as likely to report voting *as are minority respondents from states that only required voters to say their name.”

For a thorough statistical analysis of the effect of voter identification requirements:
New Analysis Shows Voter Identification Laws Do Not Reduce Turnout

New Analysis Shows Voter Identification Laws Do Not Reduce Turnout


You may find information about the Eagleton Institution here:
Eagleton Institute of Politics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've answered that.  I've answered it while providing the full quote from the article which you consistently edit.
> 
> No, the article does not state that illegals are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I neither lied nor supported Democrats.
> 
> You just quoted the article saying that what you put in bold is true when completing voter registration.  Let me say that again in case you truly don't understand: *voters* are registered as having no party preference when *registering to vote* at the DMV.  You just posted the quote that says that!  The article doesn't say that when you renew your driver's license you are automatically registered to vote, no matter your citizenship status.  It says you can complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your license.
> 
> You might also notice that the quote says *voters* have to stop to answer questions.  It doesn't say illegal aliens, it doesn't say anyone who enters a DMV, it doesn't say there are no longer any requirements for registering to vote.
> 
> I honestly don't know if you realize this and are just trolling, or if you truly cannot understand the very quotes you are posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly'  ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure do like to copy and paste your own posts as though they somehow gain more credibility if you repeat them.
> 
> Once again, the article never says that illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says that you can register to vote at the same time you renew your license.  Illegals are not allowed to register to vote.
> 
> Now, you have argued that illegals are being registered to vote despite that not being allowed.  Perhaps, but you have provided not one shred of evidence that this is happening.  Whether it is or is not, you have not shown it to be true.
> 
> I still have not lied.  Instead, you either continue to lie about what the LA Times article says, or you continue to be incapable of understanding what it says.  Voters is not the same as illegal aliens.  Being registered as having no party preference is not the same as being registered to vote.
> 
> You've been provided links to California state government information regarding voting registration which says both that being a citizen is a requirement to register to vote and that registration applications will be reviewed before the registration is accepted.  Despite this, you still go back to the same misinterpreted quote about being registered with no party affiliation as though the repetition will somehow make it relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course illegals are not allowed to register to vote. That's stated clearly in California law....
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> PoliticalHack knows this as she's been shown it a dozen times on several different threads where she keeps repeating this nonsense as though repitition will somehow magically make what she says real. She literally has to ignore the law to maintain her list of lies.
Click to expand...




Let's review:

1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens

2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses

3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.

4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.

5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....
....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.

Makes sense, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

oreo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you mention *"Logic and reason."*
> 
> So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--so that they can cast a single vote? Actually walking into a precinct so they can say the ultimate:  *"Here I am come and get me."*
> 
> Year after year studies shows that fraudulent voting is *very rare*.* Out of every BILLION votes cast there will be 31 that are fraudulent.
> How many votes out of a billion cast were fraudulent? And the number is ...*
> *Donald Trump is wrong. Rigging an election is almost impossible.*
> 
> *There's a reason for it being very rare:*
> 1.  You lose your right to vote *forever.*
> 2.  It is a *Felony* to vote more than once or use fraudualent I.D. to cast a vote.
> 3.  It also comes with heafty fines--jail time or both.
> 
> In 2016 they did catch 2 people that registed in two different precincts--and both of them were *T**rump voters.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Then in Texas anotherTrump voter was caught trying to vote twice.*
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> So my L*ogic and Reason *tells me that since Trump was promoting voting twice--by claiming that dead people voted--& you don't really know if you're mail in ballot was counted or not that it would probably be a great idea to see how manyTrump supporters voted multiple times by registering in different precincts or being registered in more than one state and voting more than once.  In fact these two voters stated the reason they tried to vote twice was because of what *TRUMP* told them.
> 
> *I'll lay odds right now, that you'll find more Trump voters voting more than once than you would ever find an illegal stupid enough to risk getting caught and deported just so they could cast a vote.*
> *Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> *
Click to expand...


"Well you mention *"Logic and reason."* 

So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--"

NONE!

Obama told the illegals to go and vote and no one would question it.

Here, his own words.


1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
 b. Obama sits there in total agreement.


 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."


 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*


 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_

_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_



_4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_

_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_


_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._

 Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


 QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the Black welfare votes and the illegal aliens the Democrat Party would probably never get more than 25% of the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for gerrymandering and voter suppression, the GOP would probably never get more that 15% of the vote.
Click to expand...






WASHINGTON — The Supreme Court upheld Indiana’s voter-identification law on Monday, declaring that a requirement to produce photo identification is not unconstitutional and that the state has a “valid interest” in improving election procedures as well as deterring fraud.
Supreme Court Upholds Voter Identification Law in Indiana


Atlanta - “The decision by the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) to deny preclearance of Georgia’s already implemented citizenship verification process shows a shocking disregard for the integrity of our elections. With this decision, DOJ has now barred Georgia from continuing the citizenship verification program that DOJ lawyers helped to craft. DOJ’s decision also nullifies the orders of two federal courts directing Georgia to implement the procedure for the 2008 general election. The decision comes seven months after Georgia requested an expedited review of the preclearance submission.
http://www.sos.ga.gov/pressrel/2009...n-Citizens to Register to Vote in Georgia.htm



Soooo.....who should vote in American elections?


----------



## Flash

Seawytch said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the Black welfare votes and the illegal aliens the Democrat Party would probably never get more than 25% of the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for gerrymandering and voter suppression, the GOP would probably never get more that 15% of the vote.
Click to expand...



When the filthy ass Democrats are in power they also do their gerrymandering to insure the districts are dominated by stupid Moon Bats.  The most voter fraud in this country are in the Democrat controlled big cities with lax voter ID laws.

The Moon Bats hate the idea that you have to prove that you are eligible to vote before actually voting because that means their millions of illegals and Blacks don't get to cast multiple votes for shitsheads like Hussein Obama and Crooked Hillary.

The Democrats are the scum of this country.   They are a party of the despicable assholes in the country.  Blacks that vote their welfare check and race, greedy welfare queens, environmental wackos, anti gun nuts, queers, Feminazis, socialists, union thugs and confused college kids and their bat shit crazy Marxist professors.


----------



## Flash

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the Black welfare votes and the illegal aliens the Democrat Party would probably never get more than 25% of the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for gerrymandering and voter suppression, the GOP would probably never get more that 15% of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Supreme Court upheld Indiana’s voter-identification law on Monday, declaring that a requirement to produce photo identification is not unconstitutional and that the state has a “valid interest” in improving election procedures as well as deterring fraud.
> Supreme Court Upholds Voter Identification Law in Indiana
> 
> 
> Atlanta - “The decision by the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) to deny preclearance of Georgia’s already implemented citizenship verification process shows a shocking disregard for the integrity of our elections. With this decision, DOJ has now barred Georgia from continuing the citizenship verification program that DOJ lawyers helped to craft. DOJ’s decision also nullifies the orders of two federal courts directing Georgia to implement the procedure for the 2008 general election. The decision comes seven months after Georgia requested an expedited review of the preclearance submission.
> http://www.sos.ga.gov/pressrel/2009_releases/June/20090601Obama Justice Department Decision Will Allow Non-Citizens to Register to Vote in Georgia.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....who should vote in American elections?
Click to expand...



These Moon Bats hate the idea of having to prove that you are actually eligible to vote.  That really throws a monkey wrench in their plans for voter fraud and illegals being allowed to vote.

Isn't it interesting that the state with the largest number of illegals and the most lax voter identification had the largest plurality for Crooked Hillary in  2016?


----------



## Seawytch

Flash said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the Black welfare votes and the illegal aliens the Democrat Party would probably never get more than 25% of the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for gerrymandering and voter suppression, the GOP would probably never get more that 15% of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When the filthy ass Democrats are in power they also do their gerrymandering to insure the districts are dominated by stupid Moon Bats.  The most voter fraud in this country are in the Democrat controlled big cities with lax voter ID laws.
> 
> The Moon Bats hate the idea that you have to prove that you are eligible to vote before actually voting because that means their millions of illegals and Blacks don't get to cast multiple votes for shitsheads like Hussein Obama and Crooked Hillary.
> 
> The Democrats are the scum of this country.   They are a party of the despicable assholes in the country.  Blacks that vote their welfare check and race, greedy welfare queens, environmental wackos, anti gun nuts, queers, Feminazis, socialists, union thugs and confused college kids and their bat shit crazy Marxist professors.
Click to expand...


The most gerrymandering is done by Republicans.

America’s most gerrymandered congressional districtsAmerica’s most gerrymandered congressional districts

*Democrats won in nine of the 10 most-gerrymandered districts. But eight out of 10 of those districts were drawn by Republicans.*
_This speaks to the notion that the point of gerrymandering isn't to draw yourself a safe seat but to put your opponents in safe seats by cramming all of their supporters into a small number of districts. This lets you spread your own supporters over a larger number of districts. And the way to do this is to draw outlandishly-shaped districts that bring far-flung geographic areas together. North Carolina's 12th district, which holds the title of the nation's most-gerrymandered, is a textbook example of this: It snakes from north of Greensboro, to Winston-Salem, and then all the way down to Charlotte, spanning most of the state in the process._

*Republicans drew Congressional boundaries in six of the 10 most-gerrymandered states.*
_In addition to North Carolina, Republicans drew district boundaries in Louisiana, Virginia, Pennsylvania, Ohio and Alabama. Democrats drew districts in West Virginia and Illinois, in addition to Maryland. Boundaries in Kentucky were drawn up by that state's mixed legislature.

Again, the payoff for Republicans is in the makeup of the state's delegations: In those six states, Republicans picked up about 11 more seats than you'd expect from simply looking at the parties' vote shares.
_
The way to do redistricting is the way "moon bat"  California did with citizen redistricting committees.


----------



## Seawytch

Again for the stupid... all states issue non citizens drivers license. ALL of them.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flash said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the Black welfare votes and the illegal aliens the Democrat Party would probably never get more than 25% of the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for gerrymandering and voter suppression, the GOP would probably never get more that 15% of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Supreme Court upheld Indiana’s voter-identification law on Monday, declaring that a requirement to produce photo identification is not unconstitutional and that the state has a “valid interest” in improving election procedures as well as deterring fraud.
> Supreme Court Upholds Voter Identification Law in Indiana
> 
> 
> Atlanta - “The decision by the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) to deny preclearance of Georgia’s already implemented citizenship verification process shows a shocking disregard for the integrity of our elections. With this decision, DOJ has now barred Georgia from continuing the citizenship verification program that DOJ lawyers helped to craft. DOJ’s decision also nullifies the orders of two federal courts directing Georgia to implement the procedure for the 2008 general election. The decision comes seven months after Georgia requested an expedited review of the preclearance submission.
> http://www.sos.ga.gov/pressrel/2009_releases/June/20090601Obama Justice Department Decision Will Allow Non-Citizens to Register to Vote in Georgia.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....who should vote in American elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These Moon Bats hate the idea of having to prove that you are actually eligible to vote.  That really throws a monkey wrench in their plans for voter fraud and illegals being allowed to vote.
> 
> Isn't it interesting that the state with the largest number of illegals and the most lax voter identification had the largest plurality for Crooked Hillary in  2016?
Click to expand...



Let's not forget where they seek votes...

"Supreme Court Sonia Sotomayor wants to give *jailbirds the right to vote.* It's her opinion that* the federal Voting Rights Act can be used to force states to allow voting by currently imprisoned felons. *Ms. Sotomayor's dissenting opinion in a 2006 felon-voting case should make senators extremely wary of confirming her for the high court. 

Ms. Sotomayor is thus in the position of asserting that Congress can prohibit New York from doing something the Constitution itself specifically endorses.* It's as if she thinks black and Hispanic felons are convicted in order to deny them the vote, *rather than that they are denied the vote as a result of being duly convicted. Her position ignores the fact that it is the convicts' own actions, their crimes - not any state-based racial discrimination - that make those felons ineligible to vote. 

As almost every state has done since the United States was founded, New York forbids currently incarcerated or paroled prisoners from voting. Some states go even farther by prohibiting some felons from voting even after they have served their sentences. New York's law is not so stringent. It only applies to felons still under criminal sentences. It equally applies to all felons, black or white. 

There is growing evidence that Judge Sotomayor believes some races are more equal than others."
Democrats want to let convicted felons and felons in prison vote! Do you think this should be allowed or not? EDITORIAL: The franchise for felons

Birds of a feather....
This is the modern Democrat Party


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I neither lied nor supported Democrats.
> 
> You just quoted the article saying that what you put in bold is true when completing voter registration.  Let me say that again in case you truly don't understand: *voters* are registered as having no party preference when *registering to vote* at the DMV.  You just posted the quote that says that!  The article doesn't say that when you renew your driver's license you are automatically registered to vote, no matter your citizenship status.  It says you can complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your license.
> 
> You might also notice that the quote says *voters* have to stop to answer questions.  It doesn't say illegal aliens, it doesn't say anyone who enters a DMV, it doesn't say there are no longer any requirements for registering to vote.
> 
> I honestly don't know if you realize this and are just trolling, or if you truly cannot understand the very quotes you are posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly'  ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure do like to copy and paste your own posts as though they somehow gain more credibility if you repeat them.
> 
> Once again, the article never says that illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says that you can register to vote at the same time you renew your license.  Illegals are not allowed to register to vote.
> 
> Now, you have argued that illegals are being registered to vote despite that not being allowed.  Perhaps, but you have provided not one shred of evidence that this is happening.  Whether it is or is not, you have not shown it to be true.
> 
> I still have not lied.  Instead, you either continue to lie about what the LA Times article says, or you continue to be incapable of understanding what it says.  Voters is not the same as illegal aliens.  Being registered as having no party preference is not the same as being registered to vote.
> 
> You've been provided links to California state government information regarding voting registration which says both that being a citizen is a requirement to register to vote and that registration applications will be reviewed before the registration is accepted.  Despite this, you still go back to the same misinterpreted quote about being registered with no party affiliation as though the repetition will somehow make it relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly' ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even going to try to say something new?  Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...

And you've been shown, a request for voter registration for illegal aliens obtaining an AB-60 driver's license is not transmitted to the Department of State for approval. You just can't stop lying about this because it's eating you up that Trump lost the popular vote.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You provided the LA Times quote stating that when registering to vote, voters in California will be automatically registered as having no party preference if they don't answer questions at a separate computer terminal.  Here, I'll provide the relevant portion for you again (it's the beginning of the article, shouldn't be hard to find!):
> 
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> 
> You, for obvious reasons, like to leave out portions of that quote.  It doesn't say that illegal drivers are automatically registered to vote.  It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference.
> 
> If there is lying going on here, it is on your part as you continue to make the claim that the article says illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're lying again as you've been repeatedly shown the California laws which clearly state that registering to vote at a DMV is prohibited for those with an AB-60 driver's license, which is the only driver's license an undocumented alien can qualify for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say *Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there is a designation printed on an AB-60 driver's licenses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but that printed restriction is not used during the automated process of registering folks getting a license. That is done by the software which transmits data from the DMV to the Department of state which filters out AB-60 driver's license applicants.
> 
> You've been shown this and you ignore it so you can maintain your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point.....you've proven what I have said all along.
> 
> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!
> 
> 
> Or.....to put it another way, Ugly......could they possibly have made that note smaller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean...you should only open your mouth to change feet.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

How does one vote with a driver's license that indicates they can't??


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I neither lied nor supported Democrats.
> 
> You just quoted the article saying that what you put in bold is true when completing voter registration.  Let me say that again in case you truly don't understand: *voters* are registered as having no party preference when *registering to vote* at the DMV.  You just posted the quote that says that!  The article doesn't say that when you renew your driver's license you are automatically registered to vote, no matter your citizenship status.  It says you can complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your license.
> 
> You might also notice that the quote says *voters* have to stop to answer questions.  It doesn't say illegal aliens, it doesn't say anyone who enters a DMV, it doesn't say there are no longer any requirements for registering to vote.
> 
> I honestly don't know if you realize this and are just trolling, or if you truly cannot understand the very quotes you are posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly'  ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure do like to copy and paste your own posts as though they somehow gain more credibility if you repeat them.
> 
> Once again, the article never says that illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says that you can register to vote at the same time you renew your license.  Illegals are not allowed to register to vote.
> 
> Now, you have argued that illegals are being registered to vote despite that not being allowed.  Perhaps, but you have provided not one shred of evidence that this is happening.  Whether it is or is not, you have not shown it to be true.
> 
> I still have not lied.  Instead, you either continue to lie about what the LA Times article says, or you continue to be incapable of understanding what it says.  Voters is not the same as illegal aliens.  Being registered as having no party preference is not the same as being registered to vote.
> 
> You've been provided links to California state government information regarding voting registration which says both that being a citizen is a requirement to register to vote and that registration applications will be reviewed before the registration is accepted.  Despite this, you still go back to the same misinterpreted quote about being registered with no party affiliation as though the repetition will somehow make it relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course illegals are not allowed to register to vote. That's stated clearly in California law....
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> PoliticalHack knows this as she's been shown it a dozen times on several different threads where she keeps repeating this nonsense as though repitition will somehow magically make what she says real. She literally has to ignore the law to maintain her list of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review:
> 
> 1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.
> 
> 5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....
> ....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.
> 
> Makes sense, huh?
Click to expand...

Review what? You've been shown repeatedly that California laws explicitly prohibit illegal aliens from voting. You ignore every such California law because you are consumed with Trump losing the popular vote. Why do you thing we need to review your strawman when the law itself highlights how wrong you are?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you mention *"Logic and reason."*
> 
> So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--so that they can cast a single vote? Actually walking into a precinct so they can say the ultimate:  *"Here I am come and get me."*
> 
> Year after year studies shows that fraudulent voting is *very rare*.* Out of every BILLION votes cast there will be 31 that are fraudulent.
> How many votes out of a billion cast were fraudulent? And the number is ...*
> *Donald Trump is wrong. Rigging an election is almost impossible.*
> 
> *There's a reason for it being very rare:*
> 1.  You lose your right to vote *forever.*
> 2.  It is a *Felony* to vote more than once or use fraudualent I.D. to cast a vote.
> 3.  It also comes with heafty fines--jail time or both.
> 
> In 2016 they did catch 2 people that registed in two different precincts--and both of them were *T**rump voters.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Then in Texas anotherTrump voter was caught trying to vote twice.*
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> So my L*ogic and Reason *tells me that since Trump was promoting voting twice--by claiming that dead people voted--& you don't really know if you're mail in ballot was counted or not that it would probably be a great idea to see how manyTrump supporters voted multiple times by registering in different precincts or being registered in more than one state and voting more than once.  In fact these two voters stated the reason they tried to vote twice was because of what *TRUMP* told them.
> 
> *I'll lay odds right now, that you'll find more Trump voters voting more than once than you would ever find an illegal stupid enough to risk getting caught and deported just so they could cast a vote.*
> *Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Well you mention *"Logic and reason."*
> 
> So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--"
> 
> NONE!
> 
> Obama told the illegals to go and vote and no one would question it.
> 
> Here, his own words.
> 
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
Click to expand...

You mean in the same interview where Obama promoted how voters must be U.S. citizens.


----------



## Flash

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly'  ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do like to copy and paste your own posts as though they somehow gain more credibility if you repeat them.
> 
> Once again, the article never says that illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says that you can register to vote at the same time you renew your license.  Illegals are not allowed to register to vote.
> 
> Now, you have argued that illegals are being registered to vote despite that not being allowed.  Perhaps, but you have provided not one shred of evidence that this is happening.  Whether it is or is not, you have not shown it to be true.
> 
> I still have not lied.  Instead, you either continue to lie about what the LA Times article says, or you continue to be incapable of understanding what it says.  Voters is not the same as illegal aliens.  Being registered as having no party preference is not the same as being registered to vote.
> 
> You've been provided links to California state government information regarding voting registration which says both that being a citizen is a requirement to register to vote and that registration applications will be reviewed before the registration is accepted.  Despite this, you still go back to the same misinterpreted quote about being registered with no party affiliation as though the repetition will somehow make it relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly' ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even going to try to say something new?  Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you've been shown, a request for voter registration for illegal aliens obtaining an AB-60 driver's license is not transmitted to the Department of State for approval. You just can't stop lying about this because it's eating you up that Trump lost the popular vote.
Click to expand...



There was a time when the Democrats had a significant Moderate and even Conservative representation.  Those days are long gone.  Even somebody like JFK would be shunned by the Democrat Party nowadays.  Today they are a party of extreme batshit crazy Left Wingers and greedy welfare queens.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flash said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do like to copy and paste your own posts as though they somehow gain more credibility if you repeat them.
> 
> Once again, the article never says that illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says that you can register to vote at the same time you renew your license.  Illegals are not allowed to register to vote.
> 
> Now, you have argued that illegals are being registered to vote despite that not being allowed.  Perhaps, but you have provided not one shred of evidence that this is happening.  Whether it is or is not, you have not shown it to be true.
> 
> I still have not lied.  Instead, you either continue to lie about what the LA Times article says, or you continue to be incapable of understanding what it says.  Voters is not the same as illegal aliens.  Being registered as having no party preference is not the same as being registered to vote.
> 
> You've been provided links to California state government information regarding voting registration which says both that being a citizen is a requirement to register to vote and that registration applications will be reviewed before the registration is accepted.  Despite this, you still go back to the same misinterpreted quote about being registered with no party affiliation as though the repetition will somehow make it relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly' ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even going to try to say something new?  Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you've been shown, a request for voter registration for illegal aliens obtaining an AB-60 driver's license is not transmitted to the Department of State for approval. You just can't stop lying about this because it's eating you up that Trump lost the popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time when the Democrats had a significant Moderate and even Conservative representation.  Those days are long gone.  Even somebody like JFK would be shunned by the Democrat Party nowadays.  Today they are a party of extreme batshit crazy Left Wingers and greedy welfare queens.
Click to expand...




I just posted something like that in today's OP!

Searching For Their Soul


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the Black welfare votes and the illegal aliens the Democrat Party would probably never get more than 25% of the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for gerrymandering and voter suppression, the GOP would probably never get more that 15% of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Supreme Court upheld Indiana’s voter-identification law on Monday, declaring that a requirement to produce photo identification is not unconstitutional and that the state has a “valid interest” in improving election procedures as well as deterring fraud.
> Supreme Court Upholds Voter Identification Law in Indiana
> 
> 
> Atlanta - “The decision by the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) to deny preclearance of Georgia’s already implemented citizenship verification process shows a shocking disregard for the integrity of our elections. With this decision, DOJ has now barred Georgia from continuing the citizenship verification program that DOJ lawyers helped to craft. DOJ’s decision also nullifies the orders of two federal courts directing Georgia to implement the procedure for the 2008 general election. The decision comes seven months after Georgia requested an expedited review of the preclearance submission.
> http://www.sos.ga.gov/pressrel/2009_releases/June/20090601Obama Justice Department Decision Will Allow Non-Citizens to Register to Vote in Georgia.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....who should vote in American elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These Moon Bats hate the idea of having to prove that you are actually eligible to vote.  That really throws a monkey wrench in their plans for voter fraud and illegals being allowed to vote.
> 
> Isn't it interesting that the state with the largest number of illegals and the most lax voter identification had the largest plurality for Crooked Hillary in  2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget where they seek votes...
> 
> "Supreme Court Sonia Sotomayor wants to give *jailbirds the right to vote.* It's her opinion that* the federal Voting Rights Act can be used to force states to allow voting by currently imprisoned felons. *Ms. Sotomayor's dissenting opinion in a 2006 felon-voting case should make senators extremely wary of confirming her for the high court.
> 
> Ms. Sotomayor is thus in the position of asserting that Congress can prohibit New York from doing something the Constitution itself specifically endorses.* It's as if she thinks black and Hispanic felons are convicted in order to deny them the vote, *rather than that they are denied the vote as a result of being duly convicted. Her position ignores the fact that it is the convicts' own actions, their crimes - not any state-based racial discrimination - that make those felons ineligible to vote.
> 
> As almost every state has done since the United States was founded, New York forbids currently incarcerated or paroled prisoners from voting. Some states go even farther by prohibiting some felons from voting even after they have served their sentences. New York's law is not so stringent. It only applies to felons still under criminal sentences. It equally applies to all felons, black or white.
> 
> There is growing evidence that Judge Sotomayor believes some races are more equal than others."
> Democrats want to let convicted felons and felons in prison vote! Do you think this should be allowed or not? EDITORIAL: The franchise for felons
> 
> Birds of a feather....
> This is the modern Democrat Party
Click to expand...


Yeah well I agree with Justice Sotomayor. You don't lose the fundamental right to marry while incarcerated, why should you lose the fundamental right to vote?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you mention *"Logic and reason."*
> 
> So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--so that they can cast a single vote? Actually walking into a precinct so they can say the ultimate:  *"Here I am come and get me."*
> 
> Year after year studies shows that fraudulent voting is *very rare*.* Out of every BILLION votes cast there will be 31 that are fraudulent.
> How many votes out of a billion cast were fraudulent? And the number is ...*
> *Donald Trump is wrong. Rigging an election is almost impossible.*
> 
> *There's a reason for it being very rare:*
> 1.  You lose your right to vote *forever.*
> 2.  It is a *Felony* to vote more than once or use fraudualent I.D. to cast a vote.
> 3.  It also comes with heafty fines--jail time or both.
> 
> In 2016 they did catch 2 people that registed in two different precincts--and both of them were *T**rump voters.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Then in Texas anotherTrump voter was caught trying to vote twice.*
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> So my L*ogic and Reason *tells me that since Trump was promoting voting twice--by claiming that dead people voted--& you don't really know if you're mail in ballot was counted or not that it would probably be a great idea to see how manyTrump supporters voted multiple times by registering in different precincts or being registered in more than one state and voting more than once.  In fact these two voters stated the reason they tried to vote twice was because of what *TRUMP* told them.
> 
> *I'll lay odds right now, that you'll find more Trump voters voting more than once than you would ever find an illegal stupid enough to risk getting caught and deported just so they could cast a vote.*
> *Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Well you mention *"Logic and reason."*
> 
> So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--"
> 
> NONE!
> 
> Obama told the illegals to go and vote and no one would question it.
> 
> Here, his own words.
> 
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean in the same interview where Obama promoted how voters must be U.S. citizens.
Click to expand...




I mean this:


1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.


2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."


Obama makes this outrageous claim:
*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*


3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_

_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_



_4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_

_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_


_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._

Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.



Thanks for asking.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the Black welfare votes and the illegal aliens the Democrat Party would probably never get more than 25% of the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for gerrymandering and voter suppression, the GOP would probably never get more that 15% of the vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Supreme Court upheld Indiana’s voter-identification law on Monday, declaring that a requirement to produce photo identification is not unconstitutional and that the state has a “valid interest” in improving election procedures as well as deterring fraud.
> Supreme Court Upholds Voter Identification Law in Indiana
> 
> 
> Atlanta - “The decision by the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) to deny preclearance of Georgia’s already implemented citizenship verification process shows a shocking disregard for the integrity of our elections. With this decision, DOJ has now barred Georgia from continuing the citizenship verification program that DOJ lawyers helped to craft. DOJ’s decision also nullifies the orders of two federal courts directing Georgia to implement the procedure for the 2008 general election. The decision comes seven months after Georgia requested an expedited review of the preclearance submission.
> http://www.sos.ga.gov/pressrel/2009_releases/June/20090601Obama Justice Department Decision Will Allow Non-Citizens to Register to Vote in Georgia.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....who should vote in American elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These Moon Bats hate the idea of having to prove that you are actually eligible to vote.  That really throws a monkey wrench in their plans for voter fraud and illegals being allowed to vote.
> 
> Isn't it interesting that the state with the largest number of illegals and the most lax voter identification had the largest plurality for Crooked Hillary in  2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget where they seek votes...
> 
> "Supreme Court Sonia Sotomayor wants to give *jailbirds the right to vote.* It's her opinion that* the federal Voting Rights Act can be used to force states to allow voting by currently imprisoned felons. *Ms. Sotomayor's dissenting opinion in a 2006 felon-voting case should make senators extremely wary of confirming her for the high court.
> 
> Ms. Sotomayor is thus in the position of asserting that Congress can prohibit New York from doing something the Constitution itself specifically endorses.* It's as if she thinks black and Hispanic felons are convicted in order to deny them the vote, *rather than that they are denied the vote as a result of being duly convicted. Her position ignores the fact that it is the convicts' own actions, their crimes - not any state-based racial discrimination - that make those felons ineligible to vote.
> 
> As almost every state has done since the United States was founded, New York forbids currently incarcerated or paroled prisoners from voting. Some states go even farther by prohibiting some felons from voting even after they have served their sentences. New York's law is not so stringent. It only applies to felons still under criminal sentences. It equally applies to all felons, black or white.
> 
> There is growing evidence that Judge Sotomayor believes some races are more equal than others."
> Democrats want to let convicted felons and felons in prison vote! Do you think this should be allowed or not? EDITORIAL: The franchise for felons
> 
> Birds of a feather....
> This is the modern Democrat Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well I agree with Justice Sotomayor. You don't lose the fundamental right to marry while incarcerated, why should you lose the fundamental right to vote?
Click to expand...




So happy to see we're on opposite sides of this issue as well.

I stand with the victims, not the predators.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you mention *"Logic and reason."*
> 
> So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--so that they can cast a single vote? Actually walking into a precinct so they can say the ultimate:  *"Here I am come and get me."*
> 
> Year after year studies shows that fraudulent voting is *very rare*.* Out of every BILLION votes cast there will be 31 that are fraudulent.
> How many votes out of a billion cast were fraudulent? And the number is ...*
> *Donald Trump is wrong. Rigging an election is almost impossible.*
> 
> *There's a reason for it being very rare:*
> 1.  You lose your right to vote *forever.*
> 2.  It is a *Felony* to vote more than once or use fraudualent I.D. to cast a vote.
> 3.  It also comes with heafty fines--jail time or both.
> 
> In 2016 they did catch 2 people that registed in two different precincts--and both of them were *T**rump voters.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Then in Texas anotherTrump voter was caught trying to vote twice.*
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> So my L*ogic and Reason *tells me that since Trump was promoting voting twice--by claiming that dead people voted--& you don't really know if you're mail in ballot was counted or not that it would probably be a great idea to see how manyTrump supporters voted multiple times by registering in different precincts or being registered in more than one state and voting more than once.  In fact these two voters stated the reason they tried to vote twice was because of what *TRUMP* told them.
> 
> *I'll lay odds right now, that you'll find more Trump voters voting more than once than you would ever find an illegal stupid enough to risk getting caught and deported just so they could cast a vote.*
> *Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Well you mention *"Logic and reason."*
> 
> So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--"
> 
> NONE!
> 
> Obama told the illegals to go and vote and no one would question it.
> 
> Here, his own words.
> 
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean in the same interview where Obama promoted how voters must be U.S. citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean this:
> 
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking.
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the same interview where Obama promotes how voters must be U.S. citizens. You know, what you bizarrely refer to as encouraging illegal aliens to vote.



You're a riot, PoliticalHack.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for gerrymandering and voter suppression, the GOP would probably never get more that 15% of the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Supreme Court upheld Indiana’s voter-identification law on Monday, declaring that a requirement to produce photo identification is not unconstitutional and that the state has a “valid interest” in improving election procedures as well as deterring fraud.
> Supreme Court Upholds Voter Identification Law in Indiana
> 
> 
> Atlanta - “The decision by the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) to deny preclearance of Georgia’s already implemented citizenship verification process shows a shocking disregard for the integrity of our elections. With this decision, DOJ has now barred Georgia from continuing the citizenship verification program that DOJ lawyers helped to craft. DOJ’s decision also nullifies the orders of two federal courts directing Georgia to implement the procedure for the 2008 general election. The decision comes seven months after Georgia requested an expedited review of the preclearance submission.
> http://www.sos.ga.gov/pressrel/2009_releases/June/20090601Obama Justice Department Decision Will Allow Non-Citizens to Register to Vote in Georgia.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....who should vote in American elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These Moon Bats hate the idea of having to prove that you are actually eligible to vote.  That really throws a monkey wrench in their plans for voter fraud and illegals being allowed to vote.
> 
> Isn't it interesting that the state with the largest number of illegals and the most lax voter identification had the largest plurality for Crooked Hillary in  2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget where they seek votes...
> 
> "Supreme Court Sonia Sotomayor wants to give *jailbirds the right to vote.* It's her opinion that* the federal Voting Rights Act can be used to force states to allow voting by currently imprisoned felons. *Ms. Sotomayor's dissenting opinion in a 2006 felon-voting case should make senators extremely wary of confirming her for the high court.
> 
> Ms. Sotomayor is thus in the position of asserting that Congress can prohibit New York from doing something the Constitution itself specifically endorses.* It's as if she thinks black and Hispanic felons are convicted in order to deny them the vote, *rather than that they are denied the vote as a result of being duly convicted. Her position ignores the fact that it is the convicts' own actions, their crimes - not any state-based racial discrimination - that make those felons ineligible to vote.
> 
> As almost every state has done since the United States was founded, New York forbids currently incarcerated or paroled prisoners from voting. Some states go even farther by prohibiting some felons from voting even after they have served their sentences. New York's law is not so stringent. It only applies to felons still under criminal sentences. It equally applies to all felons, black or white.
> 
> There is growing evidence that Judge Sotomayor believes some races are more equal than others."
> Democrats want to let convicted felons and felons in prison vote! Do you think this should be allowed or not? EDITORIAL: The franchise for felons
> 
> Birds of a feather....
> This is the modern Democrat Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well I agree with Justice Sotomayor. You don't lose the fundamental right to marry while incarcerated, why should you lose the fundamental right to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to see we're on opposite sides of this issue as well.
> 
> I stand with the victims, not the predators.
Click to expand...


Oh please. This has nothing to do with the crimes they committed. Drug possession, felony that will lose you your right to vote, in many states for life.

A convicted murderer on death row has the fundamental right to marry according to the SCOTUS. Legally argue against that same right applying to felons or former felons and voting, also a *fundamental right.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Supreme Court upheld Indiana’s voter-identification law on Monday, declaring that a requirement to produce photo identification is not unconstitutional and that the state has a “valid interest” in improving election procedures as well as deterring fraud.
> Supreme Court Upholds Voter Identification Law in Indiana
> 
> 
> Atlanta - “The decision by the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) to deny preclearance of Georgia’s already implemented citizenship verification process shows a shocking disregard for the integrity of our elections. With this decision, DOJ has now barred Georgia from continuing the citizenship verification program that DOJ lawyers helped to craft. DOJ’s decision also nullifies the orders of two federal courts directing Georgia to implement the procedure for the 2008 general election. The decision comes seven months after Georgia requested an expedited review of the preclearance submission.
> http://www.sos.ga.gov/pressrel/2009_releases/June/20090601Obama Justice Department Decision Will Allow Non-Citizens to Register to Vote in Georgia.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....who should vote in American elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Moon Bats hate the idea of having to prove that you are actually eligible to vote.  That really throws a monkey wrench in their plans for voter fraud and illegals being allowed to vote.
> 
> Isn't it interesting that the state with the largest number of illegals and the most lax voter identification had the largest plurality for Crooked Hillary in  2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget where they seek votes...
> 
> "Supreme Court Sonia Sotomayor wants to give *jailbirds the right to vote.* It's her opinion that* the federal Voting Rights Act can be used to force states to allow voting by currently imprisoned felons. *Ms. Sotomayor's dissenting opinion in a 2006 felon-voting case should make senators extremely wary of confirming her for the high court.
> 
> Ms. Sotomayor is thus in the position of asserting that Congress can prohibit New York from doing something the Constitution itself specifically endorses.* It's as if she thinks black and Hispanic felons are convicted in order to deny them the vote, *rather than that they are denied the vote as a result of being duly convicted. Her position ignores the fact that it is the convicts' own actions, their crimes - not any state-based racial discrimination - that make those felons ineligible to vote.
> 
> As almost every state has done since the United States was founded, New York forbids currently incarcerated or paroled prisoners from voting. Some states go even farther by prohibiting some felons from voting even after they have served their sentences. New York's law is not so stringent. It only applies to felons still under criminal sentences. It equally applies to all felons, black or white.
> 
> There is growing evidence that Judge Sotomayor believes some races are more equal than others."
> Democrats want to let convicted felons and felons in prison vote! Do you think this should be allowed or not? EDITORIAL: The franchise for felons
> 
> Birds of a feather....
> This is the modern Democrat Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well I agree with Justice Sotomayor. You don't lose the fundamental right to marry while incarcerated, why should you lose the fundamental right to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to see we're on opposite sides of this issue as well.
> 
> I stand with the victims, not the predators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. This has nothing to do with the crimes they committed. Drug possession, felony that will lose you your right to vote, in many states for life.
> 
> A convicted murderer on death row has the fundamental right to marry according to the SCOTUS. Legally argue against that same right applying to felons or former felons and voting, also a *fundamental right.*
Click to expand...




"This has nothing to do with the crimes they committed."

This is what is has to do with:
"... in some states, felons register Democratic by more than six-to-one. In New York, for example, 61.5 percent of convicts are Democrats, just 9 percent Republican. They also cited a study that found 73 percent of convicts who turn out for presidential elections would vote Democrat."
White House threatens to veto House energy bill


And this:
"Victim rights advocates call the push by democrats “insulting” and a “slap in the face to all victims of crime”. 
http://medfordcitysearch.com/why-democrats-want-jailed-felons-to-vote/


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you mention *"Logic and reason."*
> 
> So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--so that they can cast a single vote? Actually walking into a precinct so they can say the ultimate:  *"Here I am come and get me."*
> 
> Year after year studies shows that fraudulent voting is *very rare*.* Out of every BILLION votes cast there will be 31 that are fraudulent.
> How many votes out of a billion cast were fraudulent? And the number is ...*
> *Donald Trump is wrong. Rigging an election is almost impossible.*
> 
> *There's a reason for it being very rare:*
> 1.  You lose your right to vote *forever.*
> 2.  It is a *Felony* to vote more than once or use fraudualent I.D. to cast a vote.
> 3.  It also comes with heafty fines--jail time or both.
> 
> In 2016 they did catch 2 people that registed in two different precincts--and both of them were *T**rump voters.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Then in Texas anotherTrump voter was caught trying to vote twice.*
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> So my L*ogic and Reason *tells me that since Trump was promoting voting twice--by claiming that dead people voted--& you don't really know if you're mail in ballot was counted or not that it would probably be a great idea to see how manyTrump supporters voted multiple times by registering in different precincts or being registered in more than one state and voting more than once.  In fact these two voters stated the reason they tried to vote twice was because of what *TRUMP* told them.
> 
> *I'll lay odds right now, that you'll find more Trump voters voting more than once than you would ever find an illegal stupid enough to risk getting caught and deported just so they could cast a vote.*
> *Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Well you mention *"Logic and reason."*
> 
> So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--"
> 
> NONE!
> 
> Obama told the illegals to go and vote and no one would question it.
> 
> Here, his own words.
> 
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean in the same interview where Obama promoted how voters must be U.S. citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean this:
> 
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's the same interview where Obama promotes how voters must be U.S. citizens. You know, what you bizarrely refer to as encouraging illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a riot, PoliticalHack.
Click to expand...




Is this what you can't deny, Ugly?

Obama makes this outrageous claim:
*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*


3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_

_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_



_4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Supreme Court upheld Indiana’s voter-identification law on Monday, declaring that a requirement to produce photo identification is not unconstitutional and that the state has a “valid interest” in improving election procedures as well as deterring fraud.
> Supreme Court Upholds Voter Identification Law in Indiana
> 
> 
> Atlanta - “The decision by the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) to deny preclearance of Georgia’s already implemented citizenship verification process shows a shocking disregard for the integrity of our elections. With this decision, DOJ has now barred Georgia from continuing the citizenship verification program that DOJ lawyers helped to craft. DOJ’s decision also nullifies the orders of two federal courts directing Georgia to implement the procedure for the 2008 general election. The decision comes seven months after Georgia requested an expedited review of the preclearance submission.
> http://www.sos.ga.gov/pressrel/2009_releases/June/20090601Obama Justice Department Decision Will Allow Non-Citizens to Register to Vote in Georgia.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....who should vote in American elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Moon Bats hate the idea of having to prove that you are actually eligible to vote.  That really throws a monkey wrench in their plans for voter fraud and illegals being allowed to vote.
> 
> Isn't it interesting that the state with the largest number of illegals and the most lax voter identification had the largest plurality for Crooked Hillary in  2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget where they seek votes...
> 
> "Supreme Court Sonia Sotomayor wants to give *jailbirds the right to vote.* It's her opinion that* the federal Voting Rights Act can be used to force states to allow voting by currently imprisoned felons. *Ms. Sotomayor's dissenting opinion in a 2006 felon-voting case should make senators extremely wary of confirming her for the high court.
> 
> Ms. Sotomayor is thus in the position of asserting that Congress can prohibit New York from doing something the Constitution itself specifically endorses.* It's as if she thinks black and Hispanic felons are convicted in order to deny them the vote, *rather than that they are denied the vote as a result of being duly convicted. Her position ignores the fact that it is the convicts' own actions, their crimes - not any state-based racial discrimination - that make those felons ineligible to vote.
> 
> As almost every state has done since the United States was founded, New York forbids currently incarcerated or paroled prisoners from voting. Some states go even farther by prohibiting some felons from voting even after they have served their sentences. New York's law is not so stringent. It only applies to felons still under criminal sentences. It equally applies to all felons, black or white.
> 
> There is growing evidence that Judge Sotomayor believes some races are more equal than others."
> Democrats want to let convicted felons and felons in prison vote! Do you think this should be allowed or not? EDITORIAL: The franchise for felons
> 
> Birds of a feather....
> This is the modern Democrat Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well I agree with Justice Sotomayor. You don't lose the fundamental right to marry while incarcerated, why should you lose the fundamental right to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to see we're on opposite sides of this issue as well.
> 
> I stand with the victims, not the predators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. This has nothing to do with the crimes they committed. Drug possession, felony that will lose you your right to vote, in many states for life.
> 
> A convicted murderer on death row has the fundamental right to marry according to the SCOTUS. Legally argue against that same right applying to felons or former felons and voting, also a *fundamental right.*
Click to expand...



'In the U.S., the *constitution* implicitly permits the States to adopt rules about disenfranchisement "for participation in rebellion, or other crime", by the fourteenth amendment, section 2. ... *Felons* are allowed to *vote* in most states of the US.'
*Felony disenfranchisement - Wikipedia*
Felony disenfranchisement - Wikipedia



One more reason to keep power out of the hands of Democrats at every level.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you mention *"Logic and reason."*
> 
> So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--so that they can cast a single vote? Actually walking into a precinct so they can say the ultimate:  *"Here I am come and get me."*
> 
> Year after year studies shows that fraudulent voting is *very rare*.* Out of every BILLION votes cast there will be 31 that are fraudulent.
> How many votes out of a billion cast were fraudulent? And the number is ...*
> *Donald Trump is wrong. Rigging an election is almost impossible.*
> 
> *There's a reason for it being very rare:*
> 1.  You lose your right to vote *forever.*
> 2.  It is a *Felony* to vote more than once or use fraudualent I.D. to cast a vote.
> 3.  It also comes with heafty fines--jail time or both.
> 
> In 2016 they did catch 2 people that registed in two different precincts--and both of them were *T**rump voters.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Then in Texas anotherTrump voter was caught trying to vote twice.*
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> So my L*ogic and Reason *tells me that since Trump was promoting voting twice--by claiming that dead people voted--& you don't really know if you're mail in ballot was counted or not that it would probably be a great idea to see how manyTrump supporters voted multiple times by registering in different precincts or being registered in more than one state and voting more than once.  In fact these two voters stated the reason they tried to vote twice was because of what *TRUMP* told them.
> 
> *I'll lay odds right now, that you'll find more Trump voters voting more than once than you would ever find an illegal stupid enough to risk getting caught and deported just so they could cast a vote.*
> *Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well you mention *"Logic and reason."*
> 
> So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--"
> 
> NONE!
> 
> Obama told the illegals to go and vote and no one would question it.
> 
> Here, his own words.
> 
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean in the same interview where Obama promoted how voters must be U.S. citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean this:
> 
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's the same interview where Obama promotes how voters must be U.S. citizens. You know, what you bizarrely refer to as encouraging illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a riot, PoliticalHack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you can't deny, Ugly?
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
Click to expand...

Along with saying illegals can't vote. That's some encouragement.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> These Moon Bats hate the idea of having to prove that you are actually eligible to vote.  That really throws a monkey wrench in their plans for voter fraud and illegals being allowed to vote.
> 
> Isn't it interesting that the state with the largest number of illegals and the most lax voter identification had the largest plurality for Crooked Hillary in  2016?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget where they seek votes...
> 
> "Supreme Court Sonia Sotomayor wants to give *jailbirds the right to vote.* It's her opinion that* the federal Voting Rights Act can be used to force states to allow voting by currently imprisoned felons. *Ms. Sotomayor's dissenting opinion in a 2006 felon-voting case should make senators extremely wary of confirming her for the high court.
> 
> Ms. Sotomayor is thus in the position of asserting that Congress can prohibit New York from doing something the Constitution itself specifically endorses.* It's as if she thinks black and Hispanic felons are convicted in order to deny them the vote, *rather than that they are denied the vote as a result of being duly convicted. Her position ignores the fact that it is the convicts' own actions, their crimes - not any state-based racial discrimination - that make those felons ineligible to vote.
> 
> As almost every state has done since the United States was founded, New York forbids currently incarcerated or paroled prisoners from voting. Some states go even farther by prohibiting some felons from voting even after they have served their sentences. New York's law is not so stringent. It only applies to felons still under criminal sentences. It equally applies to all felons, black or white.
> 
> There is growing evidence that Judge Sotomayor believes some races are more equal than others."
> Democrats want to let convicted felons and felons in prison vote! Do you think this should be allowed or not? EDITORIAL: The franchise for felons
> 
> Birds of a feather....
> This is the modern Democrat Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well I agree with Justice Sotomayor. You don't lose the fundamental right to marry while incarcerated, why should you lose the fundamental right to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to see we're on opposite sides of this issue as well.
> 
> I stand with the victims, not the predators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. This has nothing to do with the crimes they committed. Drug possession, felony that will lose you your right to vote, in many states for life.
> 
> A convicted murderer on death row has the fundamental right to marry according to the SCOTUS. Legally argue against that same right applying to felons or former felons and voting, also a *fundamental right.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This has nothing to do with the crimes they committed."
> 
> This is what is has to do with:
> "... in some states, felons register Democratic by more than six-to-one. In New York, for example, 61.5 percent of convicts are Democrats, just 9 percent Republican. They also cited a study that found 73 percent of convicts who turn out for presidential elections would vote Democrat."
> White House threatens to veto House energy bill
> 
> 
> And this:
> "Victim rights advocates call the push by democrats “insulting” and a “slap in the face to all victims of crime”.
> http://medfordcitysearch.com/why-democrats-want-jailed-felons-to-vote/
Click to expand...


I don't care who they vote for, I just believe they should have the right to vote.

_The rise in felon disenfranchisement across the United States closely tracks America's War on Drugs and soaring prison population since the 1970s. There are 2.4 million Americans currently serving time behind bars in local, state, and federal institutions—one fourth of the total prison population worldwide and seven times more than in 1972. People convicted of possessing or selling illegal drugs account for one-third of all convicted felons, the largest single group. Other common felonies include property, white-collar, and driving-related offenses. Murderers and rapists make up just four percent of people behind bars.

Felon disenfranchisement is not randomly distributed across the population. The large majority of past and present felons who have lost the right to vote were raised and continue to live in poverty. According to an Urban Institute study, nearly eight in 10 incarcerated fathers earned poverty-level incomes of less than $2,000 in the month prior to their incarceration, and 40 percent did not have a full-time job—six times the overall rate of poverty at the time. Education counts as well: High-school dropouts are 10 to 20 times more likely than their college-educated peers to spend time behind bars, a fact which sociologists ascribe to diminished job opportunities for people with limited education in the United States today.

In racial terms, the disparities are greater still. African Americans constitute around 38 percent of disenfranchised people—five times the rate among non-blacks—because of significantly higher rates of searching, sentencing, and detention by the police. More than one in seven black men is officially disenfranchised nationwide, with rates climbing as high as one in three in certain states. Some scholars assign the racial disparity in felon disenfranchisement to higher rates of criminal involvement among black men—a contested claim—while most agree that there is longstanding institutional bias within the criminal-justice system. Whatever the cause, the consequences for second-class citizens of color caught up in the criminal-justice system are severe.
_
Should Felons Lose the Right to Vote?


----------



## Flash

Seawytch said:


> [QU
> 
> Yeah well I agree with Justice Sotomayor. You don't lose the fundamental right to marry while incarcerated, why should you lose the fundamental right to vote?



You lose the fundamental Constitutional guaranteed right to keep and bare arms if you are convicted of most felonies so why not the right to vote?


----------



## Seawytch

Flash said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> Yeah well I agree with Justice Sotomayor. You don't lose the fundamental right to marry while incarcerated, why should you lose the fundamental right to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lose the fundamental Constitutional guaranteed right to keep and bare arms if you are convicted of most felonies so why not the right to vote?
Click to expand...


And I don't believe all felonies should lose an individual that right either. The 2nd Amendment has that "well regulated" part you know.


----------



## Flash

Seawytch said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> Yeah well I agree with Justice Sotomayor. You don't lose the fundamental right to marry while incarcerated, why should you lose the fundamental right to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lose the fundamental Constitutional guaranteed right to keep and bare arms if you are convicted of most felonies so why not the right to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don't believe all felonies should lose an individual that right either. The 2nd Amendment has that "well regulated" part you know.
Click to expand...



Of course you don't because these thugs would mostly vote for Democrats.  If the stats had them mostly voting for Republicans then I would bet a dollar that you would be against it. 

Why should someone that has been convicted in a court of law of harming society or other individual be given the ability to chose political leaders?  They already made choices damaging to our civilization so why allow them to continue to make bad choices?

I would go further than that.  I would prevent welfare queens that are receiving government assistant from voting their greed.  I would prevent people that don't pay income taxes at the Federal level from voting in national elections.  I would prevent people not paying property or income taxes on the state or local level from voting.  By the way, that was mostly the way our country was established at the time of the Constitution.  

Democracy can suck and be just as oppressive as any other form of government.  The problem with Democracy is that it gives the greedy 51% the ability to steal money through the government from the 49% and that is despicable.


----------



## Seawytch

Flash said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> Yeah well I agree with Justice Sotomayor. You don't lose the fundamental right to marry while incarcerated, why should you lose the fundamental right to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lose the fundamental Constitutional guaranteed right to keep and bare arms if you are convicted of most felonies so why not the right to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don't believe all felonies should lose an individual that right either. The 2nd Amendment has that "well regulated" part you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't because these thugs would mostly vote for Democrats.  If the stats had them mostly voting for Republicans then I would bet a dollar that you would be against it.
> 
> Why should someone that has been convicted in a court of law of harming society or other individual be given the ability to chose political leaders?  They already made choices damaging to our civilization so why allow them to continue to make bad choices?
> 
> I would go further than that.  I would prevent welfare queens that are receiving government assistant from voting their greed.  I would prevent people that don't pay income taxes at the Federal level from voting in national elections.  I would prevent people not paying property or income taxes on the state or local level from voting.  By the way, that was mostly the way our country was established at the time of the Constitution.
> 
> Democracy can suck and be just as oppressive as any other form of government.  The problem with Democracy is that it gives the greedy 51% the ability to steal money through the government from the 49% and that is despicable.
Click to expand...


Welfare Queens receiving government assistance voting their greed....sounds like Trumps Goldman Sachs administration.


----------



## Flash

Seawytch said:


> [Q
> 
> 
> Yeah well I agree with Justice Sotomayor.



You would.  She is a dumb Libtard extreme Left Wing bitch.  She never gets anything right.  Obama was an idiot to appoint her to the Court and the Republicans were idiots for allowing her appointment.

Thank god that Crooked Hillary didn't win to continue to appoint idiots to the Court like that asshole Obama did.  The two worst Supreme Court Appointees ever in the history of the Court.


----------



## oreo

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you mention *"Logic and reason."*
> 
> So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--so that they can cast a single vote? Actually walking into a precinct so they can say the ultimate:  *"Here I am come and get me."*
> 
> Year after year studies shows that fraudulent voting is *very rare*.* Out of every BILLION votes cast there will be 31 that are fraudulent.
> How many votes out of a billion cast were fraudulent? And the number is ...*
> *Donald Trump is wrong. Rigging an election is almost impossible.*
> 
> *There's a reason for it being very rare:*
> 1.  You lose your right to vote *forever.*
> 2.  It is a *Felony* to vote more than once or use fraudualent I.D. to cast a vote.
> 3.  It also comes with heafty fines--jail time or both.
> 
> In 2016 they did catch 2 people that registed in two different precincts--and both of them were *T**rump voters.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Then in Texas anotherTrump voter was caught trying to vote twice.*
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> So my L*ogic and Reason *tells me that since Trump was promoting voting twice--by claiming that dead people voted--& you don't really know if you're mail in ballot was counted or not that it would probably be a great idea to see how manyTrump supporters voted multiple times by registering in different precincts or being registered in more than one state and voting more than once.  In fact these two voters stated the reason they tried to vote twice was because of what *TRUMP* told them.
> 
> *I'll lay odds right now, that you'll find more Trump voters voting more than once than you would ever find an illegal stupid enough to risk getting caught and deported just so they could cast a vote.*
> *Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well you mention *"Logic and reason."*
> 
> So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--"
> 
> NONE!
> 
> Obama told the illegals to go and vote and no one would question it.
> 
> Here, his own words.
> 
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean in the same interview where Obama promoted how voters must be U.S. citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean this:
> 
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's the same interview where Obama promotes how voters must be U.S. citizens. You know, what you bizarrely refer to as encouraging illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a riot, PoliticalHack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you can't deny, Ugly?
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
Click to expand...



This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you. 

Neither one of them campaigned on a rigged election, nor suggested that their supporters committ a *FELONY *by voting twice.  "You don't know if your mail in ballot gets counted-*-came out of Trump's mouth*"
Did Trump encourage his Colorado supporters to vote twice?
Trump Urges Supporters To Vote Twice, Claiming ‘Rigged’ Election [Breaking]

Trump has a lot of stupid supporters that would have taken action on that comment.  And if you've ever volunteered at an election precinct you would know the checks and balances that go on--which is why voter FRAUD* is so rare.*
31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths


----------



## PoliticalChic

oreo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Well you mention *"Logic and reason."*
> 
> So how many illegals in this country would have reason to "*risk* getting caught and deported"--"
> 
> NONE!
> 
> Obama told the illegals to go and vote and no one would question it.
> 
> Here, his own words.
> 
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean in the same interview where Obama promoted how voters must be U.S. citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean this:
> 
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's the same interview where Obama promotes how voters must be U.S. citizens. You know, what you bizarrely refer to as encouraging illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a riot, PoliticalHack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you can't deny, Ugly?
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you.
> 
> Neither one of them campaigned on a rigged election, nor suggested that their supporters committ a *FELONY *by voting twice.  "You don't know if your mail in ballot gets counted-*-came out of Trump's mouth*"
> Did Trump encourage his Colorado supporters to vote twice?
> Trump Urges Supporters To Vote Twice, Claiming ‘Rigged’ Election [Breaking]
> 
> Trump has a lot of stupid supporters that would have taken action on that comment.  And if you've ever volunteered at an election precinct you would know the checks and balances that go on--which is why voter FRAUD* is so rare.*
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
Click to expand...



"This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you. "

Yeah, it is.

That's why you're here....because I exposed the snake, Obama.


He told illegal aliens to vote for Bill's wife.
The authorized breaking the law.

In your support of him....you share the contumely....better look that up, dunce.


----------



## oreo

PoliticalChic said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean in the same interview where Obama promoted how voters must be U.S. citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean this:
> 
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's the same interview where Obama promotes how voters must be U.S. citizens. You know, what you bizarrely refer to as encouraging illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a riot, PoliticalHack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you can't deny, Ugly?
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you.
> 
> Neither one of them campaigned on a rigged election, nor suggested that their supporters committ a *FELONY *by voting twice.  "You don't know if your mail in ballot gets counted-*-came out of Trump's mouth*"
> Did Trump encourage his Colorado supporters to vote twice?
> Trump Urges Supporters To Vote Twice, Claiming ‘Rigged’ Election [Breaking]
> 
> Trump has a lot of stupid supporters that would have taken action on that comment.  And if you've ever volunteered at an election precinct you would know the checks and balances that go on--which is why voter FRAUD* is so rare.*
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you. "
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> That's why you're here....because I exposed the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> He told illegal aliens to vote for Bill's wife.
> The authorized breaking the law.
> 
> In your support of him....you share the contumely....better look that up, dunce.
Click to expand...



Look lil Einstein you're just trying to prop up the Ass Clown that is sitting in the Oval Office with his outrageous claim that the reason he didn't win the popular vote was because 3 to 5 million illegals voted in this country.

*It was Trump that campaigned on a RIGGED election.  It was Trump that encouraged his supporters to vote more than once.  It was Trump  that told them to NOT TRUST the system that they're mail in ballots may not be getting counted. It was Trump that stated that if he didn't "win" the election it would be because the election was rigged.* *It was* *Trump that encouraged his supporters to commit a FELONY and a couple of them did.*

*



*





Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa





Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice

*Both of these people stated that the reason they did it--was because they believed Trump when he said the election was rigged.*  Most noteworthy they did not find *anyone* that tried to vote twice for Hillary Clinton.
Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”

No illegal is *STUPID* enough to* RISK *getting caught and deported--just so they can cast a vote--*DUMBASS*.

_* But-*-I think it would be a great idea to do a nationwide audit on everyone that cast a vote for the Ass Clown to insure there aren't more of them.
_
A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths


----------



## PoliticalChic

oreo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean this:
> 
> 
> 1. The first line in the Obama interview from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> Barack Obama and his Democrats..... disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> QED....millions of illegal aliens took the hint.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the same interview where Obama promotes how voters must be U.S. citizens. You know, what you bizarrely refer to as encouraging illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a riot, PoliticalHack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you can't deny, Ugly?
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you.
> 
> Neither one of them campaigned on a rigged election, nor suggested that their supporters committ a *FELONY *by voting twice.  "You don't know if your mail in ballot gets counted-*-came out of Trump's mouth*"
> Did Trump encourage his Colorado supporters to vote twice?
> Trump Urges Supporters To Vote Twice, Claiming ‘Rigged’ Election [Breaking]
> 
> Trump has a lot of stupid supporters that would have taken action on that comment.  And if you've ever volunteered at an election precinct you would know the checks and balances that go on--which is why voter FRAUD* is so rare.*
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you. "
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> That's why you're here....because I exposed the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> He told illegal aliens to vote for Bill's wife.
> The authorized breaking the law.
> 
> In your support of him....you share the contumely....better look that up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look lil Einstein you're just trying to prop up the Ass Clown that is sitting in the Oval Office with his outrageous claim that the reason he didn't win the popular vote was because 3 to 5 million illegals voted in this country.
> 
> *It was Trump that campaigned on a RIGGED election.  It was Trump that encouraged his supporters to vote more than once.  It was Trump  that told them to NOT TRUST the system that they're mail in ballots may not be getting counted. It was Trump that stated that if he didn't "win" the election it would be because the election was rigged.* *It was* *Trump that encouraged his supporters to commit a FELONY and a couple of them did.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> *Both of these people stated that the reason they did it--was because they believed Trump when he said the election was rigged.*  Most noteworthy they did not find *anyone* that tried to vote twice for Hillary Clinton.
> Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> No illegal is *STUPID* enough to* RISK *getting caught and deported--just so they can cast a vote--*DUMBASS*.
> 
> _* But-*-I think it would be a great idea to do a nationwide audit on everyone that cast a vote for the Ass Clown to insure there aren't more of them.
> _
> A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
Click to expand...








*Let's review:*



*1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*



*2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*



*3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*



*4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*



*5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*

*....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*



*Makes sense, huh?*


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go you trolling little bitch,
> 
> *Once your information has been submitted for registration, it still needs to be approved by your local election official. This official will contact you once your CA voter registration has been approved, or if they need more information from you.
> 
> Voter Registration in California | DMV.org
> *
> And again, for the severely reading impaired.
> 
> *No matter how you turn in your registration application – online or paper – when it comes to determining a person's eligibility to vote, preventing duplicate registrations, and adding a person to California's official voter rolls, all the same safeguards are in place. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | California Secretary of State
> *
> And I would absolutely love to hear your proclaimed educational credentials.  At least that way I would know what institutions to keep my children and grandchildren away from.  Honestly, it has to take a lot of work to be as stupid as you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back????
> 
> Didn't we just agree that you're an imbecile?????
> 
> 
> No one checks as long as the illegal alien is voting Democrat.
> 
> 
> Just ask these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Democrat version of the quote
> "The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything."
> Joseph Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, stupid??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like two gentlemen exercising their second amendment rights
> 
> If they were carrying AK-47s...the right would be celebrating them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your sig line was
> 
> *"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blew that one...a prediction of a future event is not a lie
> 
> What does that have to do with young men enacting their second amendment right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your sig line was
> 
> *"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig
> 
> 
> It seems you are a liar from Alpha to Omega
> 
> 
> *
> *How early did you start to hate this country?*
Click to expand...


Wow....nice try Frau Braun

So any prediction of a future event that doesn't come true is now "a lie"?

And Racer X is not a lie!


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I neither lied nor supported Democrats.
> 
> You just quoted the article saying that what you put in bold is true when completing voter registration.  Let me say that again in case you truly don't understand: *voters* are registered as having no party preference when *registering to vote* at the DMV.  You just posted the quote that says that!  The article doesn't say that when you renew your driver's license you are automatically registered to vote, no matter your citizenship status.  It says you can complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your license.
> 
> You might also notice that the quote says *voters* have to stop to answer questions.  It doesn't say illegal aliens, it doesn't say anyone who enters a DMV, it doesn't say there are no longer any requirements for registering to vote.
> 
> I honestly don't know if you realize this and are just trolling, or if you truly cannot understand the very quotes you are posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I'll have to *prove you to be a lying low-life.*
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....we agree: you'll lie to support the Democrats?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> " It says that those who are registering to vote must answer questions at a terminal or they will be registered with no party preference."
> 
> 
> 
> And that means *they can vote for any party... automatically registered*....you lying dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are henceforth forbidden from ever using the word 'honestly'  ("I honestly don't know....") ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure do like to copy and paste your own posts as though they somehow gain more credibility if you repeat them.
> 
> Once again, the article never says that illegals are automatically registered to vote.  The article says that you can register to vote at the same time you renew your license.  Illegals are not allowed to register to vote.
> 
> Now, you have argued that illegals are being registered to vote despite that not being allowed.  Perhaps, but you have provided not one shred of evidence that this is happening.  Whether it is or is not, you have not shown it to be true.
> 
> I still have not lied.  Instead, you either continue to lie about what the LA Times article says, or you continue to be incapable of understanding what it says.  Voters is not the same as illegal aliens.  Being registered as having no party preference is not the same as being registered to vote.
> 
> You've been provided links to California state government information regarding voting registration which says both that being a citizen is a requirement to register to vote and that registration applications will be reviewed before the registration is accepted.  Despite this, you still go back to the same misinterpreted quote about being registered with no party affiliation as though the repetition will somehow make it relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course illegals are not allowed to register to vote. That's stated clearly in California law....
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> PoliticalHack knows this as she's been shown it a dozen times on several different threads where she keeps repeating this nonsense as though repitition will somehow magically make what she says real. She literally has to ignore the law to maintain her list of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review:
> 
> 1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.
> 
> 5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....
> ....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.
> 
> Makes sense, huh?
Click to expand...


LOL

Logic as taught by Columbia University
You do better at cut and paste

And don't forget the *bold*


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back????
> 
> Didn't we just agree that you're an imbecile?????
> 
> 
> No one checks as long as the illegal alien is voting Democrat.
> 
> 
> Just ask these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Democrat version of the quote
> "The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything."
> Joseph Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, stupid??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like two gentlemen exercising their second amendment rights
> 
> If they were carrying AK-47s...the right would be celebrating them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your sig line was
> 
> *"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blew that one...a prediction of a future event is not a lie
> 
> What does that have to do with young men enacting their second amendment right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your sig line was
> 
> *"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig
> 
> 
> It seems you are a liar from Alpha to Omega
> 
> 
> *
> *How early did you start to hate this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....nice try Frau Braun
> 
> So any prediction of a future event that doesn't come true is now "a lie"?
> 
> And Racer X is not a lie!
Click to expand...


*It seems you are a liar from Alpha to Omega

*

*How early did you start to hate this country?*


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like two gentlemen exercising their second amendment rights
> 
> If they were carrying AK-47s...the right would be celebrating them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your sig line was
> 
> *"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blew that one...a prediction of a future event is not a lie
> 
> What does that have to do with young men enacting their second amendment right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your sig line was
> 
> *"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig
> 
> 
> It seems you are a liar from Alpha to Omega
> 
> 
> *
> *How early did you start to hate this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....nice try Frau Braun
> 
> So any prediction of a future event that doesn't come true is now "a lie"?
> 
> And Racer X is not a lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It seems you are a liar from Alpha to Omega
> 
> *
> 
> *How early did you start to hate this country?*
Click to expand...


Damn, Frau Braun

You sound more and more like Joe McCarthy every day


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the same interview where Obama promotes how voters must be U.S. citizens. You know, what you bizarrely refer to as encouraging illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a riot, PoliticalHack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you can't deny, Ugly?
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you.
> 
> Neither one of them campaigned on a rigged election, nor suggested that their supporters committ a *FELONY *by voting twice.  "You don't know if your mail in ballot gets counted-*-came out of Trump's mouth*"
> Did Trump encourage his Colorado supporters to vote twice?
> Trump Urges Supporters To Vote Twice, Claiming ‘Rigged’ Election [Breaking]
> 
> Trump has a lot of stupid supporters that would have taken action on that comment.  And if you've ever volunteered at an election precinct you would know the checks and balances that go on--which is why voter FRAUD* is so rare.*
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you. "
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> That's why you're here....because I exposed the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> He told illegal aliens to vote for Bill's wife.
> The authorized breaking the law.
> 
> In your support of him....you share the contumely....better look that up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look lil Einstein you're just trying to prop up the Ass Clown that is sitting in the Oval Office with his outrageous claim that the reason he didn't win the popular vote was because 3 to 5 million illegals voted in this country.
> 
> *It was Trump that campaigned on a RIGGED election.  It was Trump that encouraged his supporters to vote more than once.  It was Trump  that told them to NOT TRUST the system that they're mail in ballots may not be getting counted. It was Trump that stated that if he didn't "win" the election it would be because the election was rigged.* *It was* *Trump that encouraged his supporters to commit a FELONY and a couple of them did.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> *Both of these people stated that the reason they did it--was because they believed Trump when he said the election was rigged.*  Most noteworthy they did not find *anyone* that tried to vote twice for Hillary Clinton.
> Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> No illegal is *STUPID* enough to* RISK *getting caught and deported--just so they can cast a vote--*DUMBASS*.
> 
> _* But-*-I think it would be a great idea to do a nationwide audit on everyone that cast a vote for the Ass Clown to insure there aren't more of them.
> _
> A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's review:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*
> 
> *....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense, huh?*
Click to expand...

#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote. The reason it's a lie and not merely uninformed is because you've been shown data is not transmitted to the Department of State to request voter registration for folks at a DMV receiving an AB-60 license.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you can't deny, Ugly?
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you.
> 
> Neither one of them campaigned on a rigged election, nor suggested that their supporters committ a *FELONY *by voting twice.  "You don't know if your mail in ballot gets counted-*-came out of Trump's mouth*"
> Did Trump encourage his Colorado supporters to vote twice?
> Trump Urges Supporters To Vote Twice, Claiming ‘Rigged’ Election [Breaking]
> 
> Trump has a lot of stupid supporters that would have taken action on that comment.  And if you've ever volunteered at an election precinct you would know the checks and balances that go on--which is why voter FRAUD* is so rare.*
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you. "
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> That's why you're here....because I exposed the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> He told illegal aliens to vote for Bill's wife.
> The authorized breaking the law.
> 
> In your support of him....you share the contumely....better look that up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look lil Einstein you're just trying to prop up the Ass Clown that is sitting in the Oval Office with his outrageous claim that the reason he didn't win the popular vote was because 3 to 5 million illegals voted in this country.
> 
> *It was Trump that campaigned on a RIGGED election.  It was Trump that encouraged his supporters to vote more than once.  It was Trump  that told them to NOT TRUST the system that they're mail in ballots may not be getting counted. It was Trump that stated that if he didn't "win" the election it would be because the election was rigged.* *It was* *Trump that encouraged his supporters to commit a FELONY and a couple of them did.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> *Both of these people stated that the reason they did it--was because they believed Trump when he said the election was rigged.*  Most noteworthy they did not find *anyone* that tried to vote twice for Hillary Clinton.
> Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> No illegal is *STUPID* enough to* RISK *getting caught and deported--just so they can cast a vote--*DUMBASS*.
> 
> _* But-*-I think it would be a great idea to do a nationwide audit on everyone that cast a vote for the Ass Clown to insure there aren't more of them.
> _
> A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's review:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*
> 
> *....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote. The reason it's a lie and not merely uninformed is because you've been shown data is not transmitted to the Department of State to request voter registration for folks at a DMV receiving an AB-60 license.
Click to expand...




"#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."

Well....let's see who is lying.

#3 said this: 
*3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.


But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.

Here:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?

*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you.
> 
> Neither one of them campaigned on a rigged election, nor suggested that their supporters committ a *FELONY *by voting twice.  "You don't know if your mail in ballot gets counted-*-came out of Trump's mouth*"
> Did Trump encourage his Colorado supporters to vote twice?
> Trump Urges Supporters To Vote Twice, Claiming ‘Rigged’ Election [Breaking]
> 
> Trump has a lot of stupid supporters that would have taken action on that comment.  And if you've ever volunteered at an election precinct you would know the checks and balances that go on--which is why voter FRAUD* is so rare.*
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you. "
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> That's why you're here....because I exposed the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> He told illegal aliens to vote for Bill's wife.
> The authorized breaking the law.
> 
> In your support of him....you share the contumely....better look that up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look lil Einstein you're just trying to prop up the Ass Clown that is sitting in the Oval Office with his outrageous claim that the reason he didn't win the popular vote was because 3 to 5 million illegals voted in this country.
> 
> *It was Trump that campaigned on a RIGGED election.  It was Trump that encouraged his supporters to vote more than once.  It was Trump  that told them to NOT TRUST the system that they're mail in ballots may not be getting counted. It was Trump that stated that if he didn't "win" the election it would be because the election was rigged.* *It was* *Trump that encouraged his supporters to commit a FELONY and a couple of them did.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> *Both of these people stated that the reason they did it--was because they believed Trump when he said the election was rigged.*  Most noteworthy they did not find *anyone* that tried to vote twice for Hillary Clinton.
> Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> No illegal is *STUPID* enough to* RISK *getting caught and deported--just so they can cast a vote--*DUMBASS*.
> 
> _* But-*-I think it would be a great idea to do a nationwide audit on everyone that cast a vote for the Ass Clown to insure there aren't more of them.
> _
> A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's review:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*
> 
> *....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote. The reason it's a lie and not merely uninformed is because you've been shown data is not transmitted to the Department of State to request voter registration for folks at a DMV receiving an AB-60 license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
Click to expand...

You poor thing, bless your heart. The L.A. Times is not the law; and the law says illegals aren't registered to vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you. "
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> That's why you're here....because I exposed the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> He told illegal aliens to vote for Bill's wife.
> The authorized breaking the law.
> 
> In your support of him....you share the contumely....better look that up, dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look lil Einstein you're just trying to prop up the Ass Clown that is sitting in the Oval Office with his outrageous claim that the reason he didn't win the popular vote was because 3 to 5 million illegals voted in this country.
> 
> *It was Trump that campaigned on a RIGGED election.  It was Trump that encouraged his supporters to vote more than once.  It was Trump  that told them to NOT TRUST the system that they're mail in ballots may not be getting counted. It was Trump that stated that if he didn't "win" the election it would be because the election was rigged.* *It was* *Trump that encouraged his supporters to commit a FELONY and a couple of them did.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> *Both of these people stated that the reason they did it--was because they believed Trump when he said the election was rigged.*  Most noteworthy they did not find *anyone* that tried to vote twice for Hillary Clinton.
> Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> No illegal is *STUPID* enough to* RISK *getting caught and deported--just so they can cast a vote--*DUMBASS*.
> 
> _* But-*-I think it would be a great idea to do a nationwide audit on everyone that cast a vote for the Ass Clown to insure there aren't more of them.
> _
> A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's review:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*
> 
> *....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote. The reason it's a lie and not merely uninformed is because you've been shown data is not transmitted to the Department of State to request voter registration for folks at a DMV receiving an AB-60 license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor thing, bless your heart. The L.A. Times is not the law; and the law says illegals aren't registered to vote.
Click to expand...




Soooo.....the LATimes is lying?

Or....*,"... they will be registered..."  means that these law-abiding illegal aliens wouldn't break the law, and vote?



Or....millions of 'em broke the law...as they did at the border.....and voted.*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look lil Einstein you're just trying to prop up the Ass Clown that is sitting in the Oval Office with his outrageous claim that the reason he didn't win the popular vote was because 3 to 5 million illegals voted in this country.
> 
> *It was Trump that campaigned on a RIGGED election.  It was Trump that encouraged his supporters to vote more than once.  It was Trump  that told them to NOT TRUST the system that they're mail in ballots may not be getting counted. It was Trump that stated that if he didn't "win" the election it would be because the election was rigged.* *It was* *Trump that encouraged his supporters to commit a FELONY and a couple of them did.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> *Both of these people stated that the reason they did it--was because they believed Trump when he said the election was rigged.*  Most noteworthy they did not find *anyone* that tried to vote twice for Hillary Clinton.
> Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> No illegal is *STUPID* enough to* RISK *getting caught and deported--just so they can cast a vote--*DUMBASS*.
> 
> _* But-*-I think it would be a great idea to do a nationwide audit on everyone that cast a vote for the Ass Clown to insure there aren't more of them.
> _
> A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's review:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*
> 
> *....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote. The reason it's a lie and not merely uninformed is because you've been shown data is not transmitted to the Department of State to request voter registration for folks at a DMV receiving an AB-60 license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor thing, bless your heart. The L.A. Times is not the law; and the law says illegals aren't registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....the LATimes is lying?
> 
> Or....*,"... they will be registered..."  means that these law-abiding illegal aliens wouldn't break the law, and vote?
> 
> 
> 
> Or....millions of 'em broke the law...as they did at the border.....and voted.*
Click to expand...

No, the L.A. Times doesn't say illegals are registered. The word, "illegals," doesn't even appear in the article. 

And again, for the hard of learning, the law says illegals aren't registered to vote and the L.A. Times does not trump the law.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you.
> 
> Neither one of them campaigned on a rigged election, nor suggested that their supporters committ a *FELONY *by voting twice.  "You don't know if your mail in ballot gets counted-*-came out of Trump's mouth*"
> Did Trump encourage his Colorado supporters to vote twice?
> Trump Urges Supporters To Vote Twice, Claiming ‘Rigged’ Election [Breaking]
> 
> Trump has a lot of stupid supporters that would have taken action on that comment.  And if you've ever volunteered at an election precinct you would know the checks and balances that go on--which is why voter FRAUD* is so rare.*
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you. "
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> That's why you're here....because I exposed the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> He told illegal aliens to vote for Bill's wife.
> The authorized breaking the law.
> 
> In your support of him....you share the contumely....better look that up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look lil Einstein you're just trying to prop up the Ass Clown that is sitting in the Oval Office with his outrageous claim that the reason he didn't win the popular vote was because 3 to 5 million illegals voted in this country.
> 
> *It was Trump that campaigned on a RIGGED election.  It was Trump that encouraged his supporters to vote more than once.  It was Trump  that told them to NOT TRUST the system that they're mail in ballots may not be getting counted. It was Trump that stated that if he didn't "win" the election it would be because the election was rigged.* *It was* *Trump that encouraged his supporters to commit a FELONY and a couple of them did.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> *Both of these people stated that the reason they did it--was because they believed Trump when he said the election was rigged.*  Most noteworthy they did not find *anyone* that tried to vote twice for Hillary Clinton.
> Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> No illegal is *STUPID* enough to* RISK *getting caught and deported--just so they can cast a vote--*DUMBASS*.
> 
> _* But-*-I think it would be a great idea to do a nationwide audit on everyone that cast a vote for the Ass Clown to insure there aren't more of them.
> _
> A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's review:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*
> 
> *....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote. The reason it's a lie and not merely uninformed is because you've been shown data is not transmitted to the Department of State to request voter registration for folks at a DMV receiving an AB-60 license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
Click to expand...


You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.


Can't wait. If I was an illegal I wouldn't go with ing 100 miles of voting.
You think they are nuts? I think they have a few more brains than our forum conspirators.
They are all working, not in their doublwides sucking off their VA, SS Medicare socialist benefits


----------



## ph3iron

Norman said:


> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!


Did Don the con try to grab her vagina? Or was he too busy peeping in teenage girls dressing rooms?


----------



## oreo

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like two gentlemen exercising their second amendment rights
> 
> If they were carrying AK-47s...the right would be celebrating them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your sig line was
> 
> *"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blew that one...a prediction of a future event is not a lie
> 
> What does that have to do with young men enacting their second amendment right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your sig line was
> 
> *"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig
> 
> 
> It seems you are a liar from Alpha to Omega
> 
> 
> *
> *How early did you start to hate this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....nice try Frau Braun
> 
> So any prediction of a future event that doesn't come true is now "a lie"?
> 
> And Racer X is not a lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It seems you are a liar from Alpha to Omega
> 
> *
> 
> *How early did you start to hate this country?*
Click to expand...



What we HATE is IGNORANCE--and you're a prime example of that.  Someone really should start a campaign with the title *"Make America SMART again."*

No ILLEGAL is STUPID enough to walk into any voting precinct across this nation--in order to cast a SINGLE vote so they can get *caught* and be up for *IMMEDIATE Deportation* because they just committed a *FELONY*.


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.


We need them to improve the cut and paste IQ of the locals
Looks 
Ike you still don't know the def of liberal.
No Latin in college?


----------



## ph3iron

oreo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your sig line was
> 
> *"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Blew that one...a prediction of a future event is not a lie
> 
> What does that have to do with young men enacting their second amendment right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your sig line was
> 
> *"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig
> 
> 
> It seems you are a liar from Alpha to Omega
> 
> 
> *
> *How early did you start to hate this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....nice try Frau Braun
> 
> So any prediction of a future event that doesn't come true is now "a lie"?
> 
> And Racer X is not a lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It seems you are a liar from Alpha to Omega
> 
> *
> 
> *How early did you start to hate this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What we HATE is IGNORANCE--and you're a prime example of that.  Someone really should start a campaign with the title *"Make America SMART again."*
> 
> No ILLEGAL is STUPID enough to walk into any voting precinct across this nation--in order to cast a SINGLE vote so they can get *caught* and be up for *IMMEDIATE Deportation* because they just committed a *FELONY*.
Click to expand...

Well said. I think they have a few more brains than our posters here. And probably harder working.
Easier to whine


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you. "
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> That's why you're here....because I exposed the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> He told illegal aliens to vote for Bill's wife.
> The authorized breaking the law.
> 
> In your support of him....you share the contumely....better look that up, dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look lil Einstein you're just trying to prop up the Ass Clown that is sitting in the Oval Office with his outrageous claim that the reason he didn't win the popular vote was because 3 to 5 million illegals voted in this country.
> 
> *It was Trump that campaigned on a RIGGED election.  It was Trump that encouraged his supporters to vote more than once.  It was Trump  that told them to NOT TRUST the system that they're mail in ballots may not be getting counted. It was Trump that stated that if he didn't "win" the election it would be because the election was rigged.* *It was* *Trump that encouraged his supporters to commit a FELONY and a couple of them did.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> *Both of these people stated that the reason they did it--was because they believed Trump when he said the election was rigged.*  Most noteworthy they did not find *anyone* that tried to vote twice for Hillary Clinton.
> Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> No illegal is *STUPID* enough to* RISK *getting caught and deported--just so they can cast a vote--*DUMBASS*.
> 
> _* But-*-I think it would be a great idea to do a nationwide audit on everyone that cast a vote for the Ass Clown to insure there aren't more of them.
> _
> A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's review:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*
> 
> *....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote. The reason it's a lie and not merely uninformed is because you've been shown data is not transmitted to the Department of State to request voter registration for folks at a DMV receiving an AB-60 license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
Click to expand...




Stop lying.

Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.

Reform yourself.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look lil Einstein you're just trying to prop up the Ass Clown that is sitting in the Oval Office with his outrageous claim that the reason he didn't win the popular vote was because 3 to 5 million illegals voted in this country.
> 
> *It was Trump that campaigned on a RIGGED election.  It was Trump that encouraged his supporters to vote more than once.  It was Trump  that told them to NOT TRUST the system that they're mail in ballots may not be getting counted. It was Trump that stated that if he didn't "win" the election it would be because the election was rigged.* *It was* *Trump that encouraged his supporters to commit a FELONY and a couple of them did.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> *Both of these people stated that the reason they did it--was because they believed Trump when he said the election was rigged.*  Most noteworthy they did not find *anyone* that tried to vote twice for Hillary Clinton.
> Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> No illegal is *STUPID* enough to* RISK *getting caught and deported--just so they can cast a vote--*DUMBASS*.
> 
> _* But-*-I think it would be a great idea to do a nationwide audit on everyone that cast a vote for the Ass Clown to insure there aren't more of them.
> _
> A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's review:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*
> 
> *....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote. The reason it's a lie and not merely uninformed is because you've been shown data is not transmitted to the Department of State to request voter registration for folks at a DMV receiving an AB-60 license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
Click to expand...


You keep claiming I'm lying, but I keep pointing out what you actually have posted doesn't say what you claim it does.  The article never says illegals are registered to vote.  The quote from the article you keep repeating specifically says that voters will be registered as no party affiliation if they do not fill out questions at a separate terminal.  Illegals =/= voters. 

Feel free to paste the same links and quotes that don't say what you claim, if you'd like.  That is your M.O.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait. If I was an illegal I wouldn't go with ing 100 miles of voting.
> You think they are nuts? I think they have a few more brains than our forum conspirators.
> They are all working, not in their doublwides sucking off their VA, SS Medicare socialist benefits
Click to expand...



"If I was an illegal I wouldn't go with ing 100 miles of voting.
You think they are nuts? I think they have a few more brains than our forum conspirators."

No....I think...make that 'know'....they're criminals.


Pleeeeezzzz stop sounding like an imbecile!!!!


1. Every one of the many millions we are discussing broke the law to get here.
That's why they're called _illegal aliens._
Of course they broke the law again and voted.

Especially when 
a. The snake, Obama, told them to, and there'd be no repercussions.
b. The major issue of the election was whether they'd be expelled.


2.*The Hermeneutical Key ......how many illegal aliens reside in this country?*
C'mon.....how many?


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> Did Don the con try to grab her vagina? Or was he too busy peeping in teenage girls dressing rooms?
Click to expand...




oreo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your sig line was
> 
> *"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Blew that one...a prediction of a future event is not a lie
> 
> What does that have to do with young men enacting their second amendment right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your sig line was
> 
> *"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig
> 
> 
> It seems you are a liar from Alpha to Omega
> 
> 
> *
> *How early did you start to hate this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....nice try Frau Braun
> 
> So any prediction of a future event that doesn't come true is now "a lie"?
> 
> And Racer X is not a lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It seems you are a liar from Alpha to Omega
> 
> *
> 
> *How early did you start to hate this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What we HATE is IGNORANCE--and you're a prime example of that.  Someone really should start a campaign with the title *"Make America SMART again."*
> 
> No ILLEGAL is STUPID enough to walk into any voting precinct across this nation--in order to cast a SINGLE vote so they can get *caught* and be up for *IMMEDIATE Deportation* because they just committed a *FELONY*.
Click to expand...




1. If you hate ignorance....how about you stop living by it?
A plan?

2. "No ILLEGAL is STUPID enough to walk into any voting precinct across this nation--in order to cast a SINGLE vote so they can get *caught* and be up for *IMMEDIATE Deportation* because they just committed a *FELONY*."

I didn't say they are stupid.....I say you are stupid.

I don't think they're stupid.....
No....I think...make that 'know'....they're criminals.


Pleeeeezzzz stop sounding like an imbecile!!!!


3. Every one of the many millions we are discussing broke the law to get here.
That's why they're called _illegal aliens._
Of course they broke the law again and voted.

Especially when 
a. The snake, Obama, told them to, and there'd be no repercussions.
b. The major issue of the election was whether they'd be expelled.


4.*The Hermeneutical Key ......how many illegal aliens reside in this country?*
C'mon.....how many?


Answer the question.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> We need them to improve the cut and paste IQ of the locals
> Looks
> Ike you still don't know the def of liberal.
> No Latin in college?
Click to expand...



How about you explain your problem with "cut and paste.'

And before you do...and I prove you to be even more stupid than you've proven yourself to be.....

1. If there were not a cogent, well constructed thesis that destroys your Liberal worldview, you would not have come slithering out from under your rock.

2. The phrase 'cut and paste' is an attempted pejorative reference to a well supported post buttressed with quotes, links and sources.




3. Let's see what real authority has to say:

a. Citing an authority with an established reputation is better, of course, than citing someone whose credentials are not so lofty. (http://www.ccc.commnet.edu/mla/practical_guide.shtml)
Composition Patterns: Developing an Argument

b. What has been pejoratively referred to as ‘simply cut and paste,’ is, in fact, carefully chosen to substantiate a point. Is the information covered fact, opinion, or propaganda? Facts can usually be verified; opinions, though they may be based on factual information, evolve from the interpretation of facts.(LibGuides: Critically Analyzing Information Sources: Critical Appraisal and Analysis)

c. What has been called ‘cut and paste’ is frequently the message board version of footnotes and endnotes of an academic essay. “…footnotes were declared outmoded just before the era of the word-processors which make using footnotes so much easier. Still, because of its relative ease in both writing and reading, parenthetical documentation is greatly preferred by most instructors.” http://www.ccc.commnet.edu/mla/practical_guide.shtml
websites.wnc.edu/~kille/Fred/researchpaper.rtf



Wasn't that masterful????


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.



California is just one state, where anyone getting a drivers license without proof of citizenship is issued an AB60 drivers license.  Right on the license it says, "Not for federal purposes" and the designation flags it for exclusion in the automatic voter registration process.

So they aren't automatically registered, and they can't use their drivers license to vote.  It says so right on the face of the license, "NOT FOR FEDERAL PURPOSES"


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blew that one...a prediction of a future event is not a lie
> 
> What does that have to do with young men enacting their second amendment right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your sig line was
> 
> *"The next Republican POTUS hasn't been born yet"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....lies from you avi to your sig
> 
> 
> It seems you are a liar from Alpha to Omega
> 
> 
> *
> *How early did you start to hate this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....nice try Frau Braun
> 
> So any prediction of a future event that doesn't come true is now "a lie"?
> 
> And Racer X is not a lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It seems you are a liar from Alpha to Omega
> 
> *
> 
> *How early did you start to hate this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What we HATE is IGNORANCE--and you're a prime example of that.  Someone really should start a campaign with the title *"Make America SMART again."*
> 
> No ILLEGAL is STUPID enough to walk into any voting precinct across this nation--in order to cast a SINGLE vote so they can get *caught* and be up for *IMMEDIATE Deportation* because they just committed a *FELONY*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said. I think they have a few more brains than our posters here. And probably harder working.
> Easier to whine
Click to expand...



I've been able to support everything I've claimed.


Clearly, you are unable to do the same.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look lil Einstein you're just trying to prop up the Ass Clown that is sitting in the Oval Office with his outrageous claim that the reason he didn't win the popular vote was because 3 to 5 million illegals voted in this country.
> 
> *It was Trump that campaigned on a RIGGED election.  It was Trump that encouraged his supporters to vote more than once.  It was Trump  that told them to NOT TRUST the system that they're mail in ballots may not be getting counted. It was Trump that stated that if he didn't "win" the election it would be because the election was rigged.* *It was* *Trump that encouraged his supporters to commit a FELONY and a couple of them did.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> *Both of these people stated that the reason they did it--was because they believed Trump when he said the election was rigged.*  Most noteworthy they did not find *anyone* that tried to vote twice for Hillary Clinton.
> Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> No illegal is *STUPID* enough to* RISK *getting caught and deported--just so they can cast a vote--*DUMBASS*.
> 
> _* But-*-I think it would be a great idea to do a nationwide audit on everyone that cast a vote for the Ass Clown to insure there aren't more of them.
> _
> A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's review:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*
> 
> *....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote. The reason it's a lie and not merely uninformed is because you've been shown data is not transmitted to the Department of State to request voter registration for folks at a DMV receiving an AB-60 license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
Click to expand...

Poor, demented, PoliticalHack. No matter how hard she tries, she just can't get past the fact that California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote...

*Assembly Bill No. 60*

This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's review:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*
> 
> *....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense, huh?*
> 
> 
> 
> #3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote. The reason it's a lie and not merely uninformed is because you've been shown data is not transmitted to the Department of State to request voter registration for folks at a DMV receiving an AB-60 license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep claiming I'm lying, but I keep pointing out what you actually have posted doesn't say what you claim it does.  The article never says illegals are registered to vote.  The quote from the article you keep repeating specifically says that voters will be registered as no party affiliation if they do not fill out questions at a separate terminal.  Illegals =/= voters.
> 
> Feel free to paste the same links and quotes that don't say what you claim, if you'd like.  That is your M.O.
Click to expand...




"You keep claiming I'm lying,"

Au contraire....

I didn't claim it, I proved it.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> 3. Every one of the many millions we are discussing broke the law to get here.
> That's why they're called _illegal aliens._
> Of course they broke the law again and voted..



The guy from Kentucky that Trump put in charge of finding out about illegal votes. Says that in his state they found 9 illegal voters in the last few election cycles, and nation wide that total was 700.   Out of about a billion votes cast.

700 in a billion is a lot less than Trumps (and your claim) of 3-5 million illegal votes.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is just one state, where anyone getting a drivers license without proof of citizenship is issued an AB70 drivers license.  Right on the license it says, "Not for federal purposes" and the designation flags it for exclusion in the automatic voter registration process.
> 
> So they aren't automatically registered, and they can't use their drivers license to vote.  It says so right on the face of the license, "NOT FOR FEDERAL PURPOSES"
Click to expand...




"Right on the license it says, "Not for federal purposes"....

Who reads it?

The California Democrat poll inspectors????

These guys?


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> "You keep claiming I'm lying,"
> 
> Au contraire....
> 
> I didn't claim it, I proved it.


When you claim there were more than 700 illegal votes cast in the last few election cycles, you are.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's review:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*
> 
> *....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense, huh?*
> 
> 
> 
> #3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote. The reason it's a lie and not merely uninformed is because you've been shown data is not transmitted to the Department of State to request voter registration for folks at a DMV receiving an AB-60 license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, demented, PoliticalHack. No matter how hard she tries, she just can't get past the fact that California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote...
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
Click to expand...



"....California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote..."

Of course they do.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Every one of the many millions we are discussing broke the law to get here.
> That's why they're called _illegal aliens._
> Of course they broke the law again and voted..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy from Kentucky that Trump put in charge of finding out about illegal votes. Says that in his state they found 9 illegal voters in the last few election cycles, and nation wide that total was 700.   Out of about a billion votes cast.
> 
> 700 in a billion is a lot less than Trumps (and your claim) of 3-5 million illegal votes.
Click to expand...




How many illegal aliens reside in this country?


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> .  It says so right on the face of the license, "NOT FOR FEDERAL PURPOSES"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Right on the license it says, "Not for federal purposes"....
> 
> Who reads it?
> 
> The California Democrat poll inspectors????
> 
> These guys?
Click to expand...


The same folks who check the expiration date and other information which is in a font half the size as the federal warning.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> "....California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote..."
> 
> Of course they do.



AB60 licenses are in a separate database catagory, that's excluded from the voter registration database.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> How many illegal aliens reside in this country?



There are about 12 million illegals.  There are about 330 million  legals.  But less than 130 million who vote.  *So it would take every illegal to register*, to have anywhere near 3-5 million illegal votes cast.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is just one state, where anyone getting a drivers license without proof of citizenship is issued an AB70 drivers license.  Right on the license it says, "Not for federal purposes" and the designation flags it for exclusion in the automatic voter registration process.
> 
> So they aren't automatically registered, and they can't use their drivers license to vote.  It says so right on the face of the license, "NOT FOR FEDERAL PURPOSES"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Right on the license it says, "Not for federal purposes"....
> 
> Who reads it?
> 
> The California Democrat poll inspectors????
> 
> These guys?
Click to expand...

Holyfuckingshit! 

When someone obtains their driver's license at the DMV, *no one has to read it.* It's an automated system which transmits an applicant's data from the DMV to the Department of State. It's this automated system which filters out AB-60 license holders so that a request to register to vote *is not transmitted* to the Department of State. You know this because you've been shown this. That you ignore it and continue posting to the contrary is noting but you lying again.


----------



## postman

Faun said:


> When someone obtains their driver's license at the DMV, *no one has to read it.* It's an automated system which transmits an applicant's data from the DMV to the Department of State. It's this automated system which filters out AB-60 license holders so that a request to register to vote *is not transmitted* to the Department of State. You know this because you've been shown this. That you ignore it and continue posting to the contrary is noting but you lying again.



Maybe politicalchic will claim that the Russians hacked the DMV


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are about 12 million illegals.  There are about 330 million  legals.  But less than 130 million who vote.  *So it would take every illegal to register*, to have anywhere near 3-5 million illegal votes cast.
Click to expand...



"There are about 12 million illegals."

Ohhhhh.....so sorry, Lostman
That answer moves you firmly into the category of 'moron.'




Now....let's see if you are educable:

1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.

Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.

*"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*

*Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?


*....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. 

*
2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
But.....if it's a far greater number.......

*And it is.

*
Watch this:

3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes

"... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children. 

When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."* 
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research




Increased the totals by 13%!!!

*Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*

And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.




But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.



4. ....not a single leftist defender of Bill's wife's imaginary victory in the 'popular vote' has confronted post #68 which brings *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million.*



5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*

*"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.



Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.

He concludes that:

*My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.


Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research






6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.

*The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*

What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?


4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.



True?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> #3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote. The reason it's a lie and not merely uninformed is because you've been shown data is not transmitted to the Department of State to request voter registration for folks at a DMV receiving an AB-60 license.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, demented, PoliticalHack. No matter how hard she tries, she just can't get past the fact that California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote...
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote..."
> 
> Of course they do.
Click to expand...

Hmmm.... A mindless PoliticalHack in an online forum?

Or California's laws?



Spoiler: Whom to believe



*California's laws*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are about 12 million illegals.  There are about 330 million  legals.  But less than 130 million who vote.  *So it would take every illegal to register*, to have anywhere near 3-5 million illegal votes cast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "There are about 12 million illegals."
> 
> Ohhhhh.....so sorry, Lostman
> That answer moves you firmly into the category of 'moron.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....let's see if you are educable:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma.
> 
> *
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But.....if it's a far greater number.......
> 
> *And it is.
> 
> *
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. ....not a single leftist defender of Bill's wife's imaginary victory in the 'popular vote' has confronted post #68 which brings *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 
> 
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
Click to expand...

80 million illegal aliens in the U. S.....


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> True?



False.  It's all pure speculation.

If every sperm a man produced penetrated an ova, he would father 10 million children.   Again just idle speculation.


----------



## oreo

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> #3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote. The reason it's a lie and not merely uninformed is because you've been shown data is not transmitted to the Department of State to request voter registration for folks at a DMV receiving an AB-60 license.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep claiming I'm lying, but I keep pointing out what you actually have posted doesn't say what you claim it does.  The article never says illegals are registered to vote.  The quote from the article you keep repeating specifically says that voters will be registered as no party affiliation if they do not fill out questions at a separate terminal.  Illegals =/= voters.
> 
> Feel free to paste the same links and quotes that don't say what you claim, if you'd like.  That is your M.O.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You keep claiming I'm lying,"
> 
> Au contraire....
> 
> I didn't claim it, I proved it.
Click to expand...



You did lie--you're lying now--which is very typical because you have elected a T.V. Reality star that is a pathological liar. 


PolitiFact awards Donald Trump its 'Lie of the Year'


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.  It's all pure speculation.
> 
> If every sperm a man produced penetrated an ova, he would father 10 million children.   Again just idle speculation.
Click to expand...




Soooo....you really are a moron and fighting to remain so.


You must be a reliable Democrat voter, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

oreo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep claiming I'm lying, but I keep pointing out what you actually have posted doesn't say what you claim it does.  The article never says illegals are registered to vote.  The quote from the article you keep repeating specifically says that voters will be registered as no party affiliation if they do not fill out questions at a separate terminal.  Illegals =/= voters.
> 
> Feel free to paste the same links and quotes that don't say what you claim, if you'd like.  That is your M.O.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You keep claiming I'm lying,"
> 
> Au contraire....
> 
> I didn't claim it, I proved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You did lie--you're lying now--which is very typical because you have elected a T.V. Reality star that is a pathological liar.
> 
> 
> PolitiFact awards Donald Trump its 'Lie of the Year'
Click to expand...





You were asked how many illegal aliens are residents of this nation.

Why are you afraid to answer?


----------



## postman

oreo said:


> You did lie--you're lying now--which is very typical because you have elected a T.V. Reality star that is a pathological liar.



Instead of admitting they picked a lemon, they would ratherslice it onto their cornflakes and pretend it's delicious.


----------



## PoliticalChic

oreo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep claiming I'm lying, but I keep pointing out what you actually have posted doesn't say what you claim it does.  The article never says illegals are registered to vote.  The quote from the article you keep repeating specifically says that voters will be registered as no party affiliation if they do not fill out questions at a separate terminal.  Illegals =/= voters.
> 
> Feel free to paste the same links and quotes that don't say what you claim, if you'd like.  That is your M.O.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You keep claiming I'm lying,"
> 
> Au contraire....
> 
> I didn't claim it, I proved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You did lie--you're lying now--which is very typical because you have elected a T.V. Reality star that is a pathological liar.
> 
> 
> PolitiFact awards Donald Trump its 'Lie of the Year'
Click to expand...





Wait.....did you just use PolitiFact as an objective source against President Trump?



Now....watch me smash this custard pie in your kisser!!!!

Sites like PolitiFact and Factcheck.org are designed to verify political claims and hold politicians accountable. But critics say fact-checking entities are themselves biased. The Weekly Standard's Mark Hemingway and Glenn Kessler of the Washington Post discuss fact-checking in American politics.
.....they found that of the 98 statements that PolitiFact had rated false, 74 of them were by Republicans. Now, I can think of a number of reasons why you might cite one party over the other more, in terms of, you know, who was telling the truth and who wasn't. But doing that at a rate of three to one strikes me as awfully suspicious, particularly when, if you delve into the specifics of the statements that they cited, there's all kinds of problematic things contained there, whereas they are, you know, like you're mentioned, they're often fact-checking opinions and providing counter-arguments to, you know, stated opinions.
Political Fact-Checking Under Fire



*PolitiFact.com* is a project operated by the _Tampa Bay Times_, in which reporters and editors from the _Times_ and affiliated media outlets "fact-check statements by members of Congress, the White House, lobbyists and interest groups".PolitiFact.com - Wikipedia


The _St. PetersburgTampa Bay Times_, which started PolitiFact in conjunction with the _Congressional Quarterly_, is* a traditionally liberal paper. * 
We note that PolitiFact's stories appear to damage Republicans far more often than Democrats despite the fact that PF tends to choose about as many stories dealing with Republicans as for Democrats.  If the selection process was blind then either proportions should be approximately even or else the party with worse ratings should receive more ratings overall according to what PolitiFact lists as its selection criteria.  Plus our independent research helps confirm the hypothesis. PolitiFact Bias: About PolitiFact Bias/FAQ




"The _Tampa Bay Times_, which produces the PolitFact Truth-o-Meter, has not endorsed a single Republican candidate this century for any of the three most important positions on the Florida election ballot. Accordingly, the _Times_ scores a “Pants on Fire” for its lack of objectivity, according to an extensive analysis by Media Trackers Florida.

Since 2000, the _Times_ has issued 10 endorsements in elections for U.S. President, U.S. Senate, and Florida Governor. Nine of the 10 endorsements went to Democrats, with the sole exception being the_Times_’ endorsement of Democrat-leaning Independent Charlie Crist in the 2010 U.S. Senate contest."  PolitiFact Parent Tampa Bay Times Scores Pants on Fire for Partisan Bias - Media Trackers




Soooo.....once again we find you pretty much a moron and easily led.


True?


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.  It's all pure speculation.
> 
> If every sperm a man produced penetrated an ova, he would father 10 million children.   Again just idle speculation.
Click to expand...




Brilliant!!!


An 'is not, issss noottttt!!!!' post from a Liberal dupe.

Even though I showed mathematically that the 12 million number is absurd.


And....the opinion of experts, Border Patrol Agents.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> When someone obtains their driver's license at the DMV, *no one has to read it.* It's an automated system which transmits an applicant's data from the DMV to the Department of State. It's this automated system which filters out AB-60 license holders so that a request to register to vote *is not transmitted* to the Department of State. You know this because you've been shown this. That you ignore it and continue posting to the contrary is noting but you lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe politicalchic will claim that the Russians hacked the DMV
Click to expand...




Changing the subject?

That means I win?

Excellent.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did lie--you're lying now--which is very typical because you have elected a T.V. Reality star that is a pathological liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of admitting they picked a lemon, they would ratherslice it onto their cornflakes and pretend it's delicious.
Click to expand...



You need be reminded of what each of us chose?

No prob.

I voted for this:
 individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.


You voted for this:
 the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.


Seems pretty clear.....I vote American, you vote totalitarian.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> Soooo....you really are a moron and fighting to remain so.
> 
> 
> You must be a reliable Democrat voter, huh?



I believe in facts.  I leave speculation for fox news.  So don't feel bad if I dismiss your wild ass speculation on the number of illegals in the USA.

Or you could listen to Donald Trump.

Full text: Donald Trump immigration speech in Arizona
08/31/2016

The truth is, the central issue is not the needs of the 11 million illegal immigrants - Donald J Trump


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe politicalchic will claim that the Russians hacked the DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the subject?
> 
> That means I win?
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...


Only the Russians could get someone with an AB60 license, which is locked out from voter registration, sent to the sec of state.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you really are a moron and fighting to remain so.
> 
> 
> You must be a reliable Democrat voter, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in facts.  I leave speculation for fox news.  So don't feel bad if I dismiss your wild ass speculation on the number of illegals in the USA.
> 
> Or you could listen to Donald Trump.
> 
> Full text: Donald Trump immigration speech in Arizona
> 08/31/2016
> 
> The truth is, the central issue is not the needs of the 11 million illegal immigrants - Donald J Trump
Click to expand...



"I believe in facts."

Facts like these?
Trump colluded with Putin...
and
Trump obstructed justice in firing Comey

Those facts?

Or this fact: the same number,  11-12 million illegal aliens, live in the country, with no change in over a decade.


You're quite the 'fact' guy, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe politicalchic will claim that the Russians hacked the DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the subject?
> 
> That means I win?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the Russians could get someone with an AB60 license, which is locked out from voter registration, sent to the sec of state.
Click to expand...




postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe politicalchic will claim that the Russians hacked the DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the subject?
> 
> That means I win?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the Russians could get someone with an AB60 license, which is locked out from voter registration, sent to the sec of state.
Click to expand...




As soon as you dunces are nailed to the wall, you pretend to offer some feeble joke.

Kinda the Liberal white flag.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> #3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote. The reason it's a lie and not merely uninformed is because you've been shown data is not transmitted to the Department of State to request voter registration for folks at a DMV receiving an AB-60 license.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, demented, PoliticalHack. No matter how hard she tries, she just can't get past the fact that California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote...
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote..."
> 
> Of course they do.
Click to expand...

Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She just can't stop lying. Despite being shown repeatedly that the DMV does not transmit data to the Department of State for illegal aliens, she continues to lie to the contrary...

*Section 12801.9* of the California Vehicle code is an *AB60 license.
*
*Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
*
_(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> #3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote. The reason it's a lie and not merely uninformed is because you've been shown data is not transmitted to the Department of State to request voter registration for folks at a DMV receiving an AB-60 license.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep claiming I'm lying, but I keep pointing out what you actually have posted doesn't say what you claim it does.  The article never says illegals are registered to vote.  The quote from the article you keep repeating specifically says that voters will be registered as no party affiliation if they do not fill out questions at a separate terminal.  Illegals =/= voters.
> 
> Feel free to paste the same links and quotes that don't say what you claim, if you'd like.  That is your M.O.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You keep claiming I'm lying,"
> 
> Au contraire....
> 
> I didn't claim it, I proved it.
Click to expand...


You seem to have a passing understanding of proof, at best.  You've engaged in little but speculation for the entirety of this thread, including claims that illegals are being knowingly registered to vote on a massive scale.  You provide flimsy evidence when you bother to produce any at all.  You conflate correlation and causation.  You even appear to have claimed in a previous post that if a person commits a crime once, then of course any accusation that they have committed a further crime must be true.

It would seem that when you claim to have proven something, the safest bet is probably to assume it is untrue.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep claiming I'm lying, but I keep pointing out what you actually have posted doesn't say what you claim it does.  The article never says illegals are registered to vote.  The quote from the article you keep repeating specifically says that voters will be registered as no party affiliation if they do not fill out questions at a separate terminal.  Illegals =/= voters.
> 
> Feel free to paste the same links and quotes that don't say what you claim, if you'd like.  That is your M.O.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You keep claiming I'm lying,"
> 
> Au contraire....
> 
> I didn't claim it, I proved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have a passing understanding of proof, at best.  You've engaged in little but speculation for the entirety of this thread, including claims that illegals are being knowingly registered to vote on a massive scale.  You provide flimsy evidence when you bother to produce any at all.  You conflate correlation and causation.  You even appear to have claimed in a previous post that if a person commits a crime once, then of course any accusation that they have committed a further crime must be true.
> 
> It would seem that when you claim to have proven something, the safest bet is probably to assume it is untrue.
Click to expand...




Always a pleasure interacting with you.

Please be sure to get back to me when you've reformed, and no longer lie in defense of Democrats.


And don't forget, when illegal aliens sign up for driver's licenses, the scam to get them voting, the LA Times says "they will be registered".....automatically.



While you are mulling over the rectitude that I suggest you assume, consider answering these questions:

a. how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?

b. how many vote?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "#3 is a lie, they don't register illegal aliens to vote."
> 
> Well....let's see who is lying.
> 
> #3 said this:
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> But that isn't me averring (better look that up, Ugly)....it's the LATimes.
> 
> Here:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> So.....turns out you're both ugly and a liar, huh?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, demented, PoliticalHack. No matter how hard she tries, she just can't get past the fact that California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote...
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote..."
> 
> Of course they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She just can't stop lying. Despite being shown repeatedly that the DMV does not transmit data to the Department of State for illegal aliens, she continues to lie to the contrary...
> 
> *Section 12801.9* of the California Vehicle code is an *AB60 license.
> *
> *Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
> *
> _(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​
Click to expand...




Several times I have posted this:
Pop-Quiz!


Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:


"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


And....from the LATimes:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.



Why do you suppose that none of the defenders of illegality....i.e., Democrats....have refused to respond with the answer?




As you have proven by dishonest....and ugly (yechhhh)....I'll provide the answer.

Because the clear and evident link between giving driver's licenses and IDs to illegals is a way of
a.  authorizing illegal aliens to vote
and
b. telling them that it's OK to do so.
and
c. Democrats winning.



It is a corollary to this truth about Democrats/Liberals: the law and rectitude matter not at all to these folks....

....only winning matters.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep claiming I'm lying, but I keep pointing out what you actually have posted doesn't say what you claim it does.  The article never says illegals are registered to vote.  The quote from the article you keep repeating specifically says that voters will be registered as no party affiliation if they do not fill out questions at a separate terminal.  Illegals =/= voters.
> 
> Feel free to paste the same links and quotes that don't say what you claim, if you'd like.  That is your M.O.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You keep claiming I'm lying,"
> 
> Au contraire....
> 
> I didn't claim it, I proved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have a passing understanding of proof, at best.  You've engaged in little but speculation for the entirety of this thread, including claims that illegals are being knowingly registered to vote on a massive scale.  You provide flimsy evidence when you bother to produce any at all.  You conflate correlation and causation.  You even appear to have claimed in a previous post that if a person commits a crime once, then of course any accusation that they have committed a further crime must be true.
> 
> It would seem that when you claim to have proven something, the safest bet is probably to assume it is untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure interacting with you.
> 
> Please be sure to get back to me when you've reformed, and no longer lie in defense of Democrats.
> 
> 
> And don't forget, when illegal aliens sign up for driver's licenses, the scam to get them voting, the LA Times says "they will be registered".....automatically.
> 
> 
> 
> While you are mulling over the rectitude that I suggest you assume, consider answering these questions:
> 
> a. how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
> 
> b. how many vote?
Click to expand...

Stop lying. The words, "illegal aliens," appear nowhere in that article.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, demented, PoliticalHack. No matter how hard she tries, she just can't get past the fact that California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote...
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote..."
> 
> Of course they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She just can't stop lying. Despite being shown repeatedly that the DMV does not transmit data to the Department of State for illegal aliens, she continues to lie to the contrary...
> 
> *Section 12801.9* of the California Vehicle code is an *AB60 license.
> *
> *Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
> *
> _(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several times I have posted this:
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose that none of the defenders of illegality....i.e., Democrats....have refused to respond with the answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you have proven by dishonest....and ugly (yechhhh)....I'll provide the answer.
> 
> Because the clear and evident link between giving driver's licenses and IDs to illegals is a way of
> a.  authorizing illegal aliens to vote
> and
> b. telling them that it's OK to do so.
> and
> c. Democrats winning.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a corollary to this truth about Democrats/Liberals: the law and rectitude matter not at all to these folks....
> 
> ....only winning matters.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Keep running away from the law, PoliticalHack, it's quite amusing.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, demented, PoliticalHack. No matter how hard she tries, she just can't get past the fact that California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote...
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote..."
> 
> Of course they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She just can't stop lying. Despite being shown repeatedly that the DMV does not transmit data to the Department of State for illegal aliens, she continues to lie to the contrary...
> 
> *Section 12801.9* of the California Vehicle code is an *AB60 license.
> *
> *Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
> *
> _(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several times I have posted this:
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose that none of the defenders of illegality....i.e., Democrats....have refused to respond with the answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you have proven by dishonest....and ugly (yechhhh)....I'll provide the answer.
> 
> Because the clear and evident link between giving driver's licenses and IDs to illegals is a way of
> a.  authorizing illegal aliens to vote
> and
> b. telling them that it's OK to do so.
> and
> c. Democrats winning.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a corollary to this truth about Democrats/Liberals: the law and rectitude matter not at all to these folks....
> 
> ....only winning matters.
Click to expand...

Speaking of that L.A. Times article you love to misrepresent....

It has a link in it to another L.A. Times article...

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​


You're such a useless idiot, PoliticalHack. You know that, right?

Now stop lying already.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, demented, PoliticalHack. No matter how hard she tries, she just can't get past the fact that California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote...
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote..."
> 
> Of course they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She just can't stop lying. Despite being shown repeatedly that the DMV does not transmit data to the Department of State for illegal aliens, she continues to lie to the contrary...
> 
> *Section 12801.9* of the California Vehicle code is an *AB60 license.
> *
> *Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
> *
> _(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several times I have posted this:
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose that none of the defenders of illegality....i.e., Democrats....have refused to respond with the answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you have proven by dishonest....and ugly (yechhhh)....I'll provide the answer.
> 
> Because the clear and evident link between giving driver's licenses and IDs to illegals is a way of
> a.  authorizing illegal aliens to vote
> and
> b. telling them that it's OK to do so.
> and
> c. Democrats winning.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a corollary to this truth about Democrats/Liberals: the law and rectitude matter not at all to these folks....
> 
> ....only winning matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Keep running away from the law, PoliticalHack, it's quite amusing.
Click to expand...




Why do you fear the truth?

Oh....because the truth is that Trump won the popular vote.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, demented, PoliticalHack. No matter how hard she tries, she just can't get past the fact that California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote...
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....California doesn't register AB-60 license holders to vote..."
> 
> Of course they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She just can't stop lying. Despite being shown repeatedly that the DMV does not transmit data to the Department of State for illegal aliens, she continues to lie to the contrary...
> 
> *Section 12801.9* of the California Vehicle code is an *AB60 license.
> *
> *Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
> *
> _(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several times I have posted this:
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose that none of the defenders of illegality....i.e., Democrats....have refused to respond with the answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you have proven by dishonest....and ugly (yechhhh)....I'll provide the answer.
> 
> Because the clear and evident link between giving driver's licenses and IDs to illegals is a way of
> a.  authorizing illegal aliens to vote
> and
> b. telling them that it's OK to do so.
> and
> c. Democrats winning.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a corollary to this truth about Democrats/Liberals: the law and rectitude matter not at all to these folks....
> 
> ....only winning matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Keep running away from the law, PoliticalHack, it's quite amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you fear the truth?
> 
> Oh....because the truth is that Trump won the popular vote.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Your projection is noted and scoffed at. Here's the truth you ignore...

_Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration._​


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just quoted the LA Times saying that *voters* will be registered.  That is different from the LA Times saying illegals will be registered.  You do realize there is a difference between the words "voters" and "illegals", don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep claiming I'm lying, but I keep pointing out what you actually have posted doesn't say what you claim it does.  The article never says illegals are registered to vote.  The quote from the article you keep repeating specifically says that voters will be registered as no party affiliation if they do not fill out questions at a separate terminal.  Illegals =/= voters.
> 
> Feel free to paste the same links and quotes that don't say what you claim, if you'd like.  That is your M.O.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You keep claiming I'm lying,"
> 
> Au contraire....
> 
> I didn't claim it, I proved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have a passing understanding of proof, at best.  You've engaged in little but speculation for the entirety of this thread, including claims that illegals are being knowingly registered to vote on a massive scale.  You provide flimsy evidence when you bother to produce any at all.  You conflate correlation and causation.  You even appear to have claimed in a previous post that if a person commits a crime once, then of course any accusation that they have committed a further crime must be true.
> 
> It would seem that when you claim to have proven something, the safest bet is probably to assume it is untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure interacting with you.
> 
> Please be sure to get back to me when you've reformed, and no longer lie in defense of Democrats.
> 
> 
> And don't forget, when illegal aliens sign up for driver's licenses, the scam to get them voting, the LA Times says "they will be registered".....automatically.
> 
> 
> 
> While you are mulling over the rectitude that I suggest you assume, consider answering these questions:
> 
> a. how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
> 
> b. how many vote?
Click to expand...


At this point I'm going to assume you are simply trolling.  Have fun with it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Anyone who signs up for a driver's license will be registered to vote.
> 
> Reform yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep claiming I'm lying, but I keep pointing out what you actually have posted doesn't say what you claim it does.  The article never says illegals are registered to vote.  The quote from the article you keep repeating specifically says that voters will be registered as no party affiliation if they do not fill out questions at a separate terminal.  Illegals =/= voters.
> 
> Feel free to paste the same links and quotes that don't say what you claim, if you'd like.  That is your M.O.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You keep claiming I'm lying,"
> 
> Au contraire....
> 
> I didn't claim it, I proved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have a passing understanding of proof, at best.  You've engaged in little but speculation for the entirety of this thread, including claims that illegals are being knowingly registered to vote on a massive scale.  You provide flimsy evidence when you bother to produce any at all.  You conflate correlation and causation.  You even appear to have claimed in a previous post that if a person commits a crime once, then of course any accusation that they have committed a further crime must be true.
> 
> It would seem that when you claim to have proven something, the safest bet is probably to assume it is untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure interacting with you.
> 
> Please be sure to get back to me when you've reformed, and no longer lie in defense of Democrats.
> 
> 
> And don't forget, when illegal aliens sign up for driver's licenses, the scam to get them voting, the LA Times says "they will be registered".....automatically.
> 
> 
> 
> While you are mulling over the rectitude that I suggest you assume, consider answering these questions:
> 
> a. how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
> 
> b. how many vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point I'm going to assume you are simply trolling.  Have fun with it.
Click to expand...




And don't forget, when illegal aliens sign up for driver's licenses, the scam to get them voting, the LA Times says "they will be registered".....automatically.



While you are mulling over the rectitude that I suggest you assume, consider answering these questions:

a. how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?

b. how many vote?


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Why do you fear the truth?
> 
> Oh....because the truth is that Trump won the popular vote.



Just because states have motor voter registration, doesn't mean they allow their special program (non citizen) licencees to use it. As has been pointed out using california as an example, they put firewalls up between non-citizens and automatic voter registration.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep claiming I'm lying, but I keep pointing out what you actually have posted doesn't say what you claim it does.  The article never says illegals are registered to vote.  The quote from the article you keep repeating specifically says that voters will be registered as no party affiliation if they do not fill out questions at a separate terminal.  Illegals =/= voters.
> 
> Feel free to paste the same links and quotes that don't say what you claim, if you'd like.  That is your M.O.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You keep claiming I'm lying,"
> 
> Au contraire....
> 
> I didn't claim it, I proved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have a passing understanding of proof, at best.  You've engaged in little but speculation for the entirety of this thread, including claims that illegals are being knowingly registered to vote on a massive scale.  You provide flimsy evidence when you bother to produce any at all.  You conflate correlation and causation.  You even appear to have claimed in a previous post that if a person commits a crime once, then of course any accusation that they have committed a further crime must be true.
> 
> It would seem that when you claim to have proven something, the safest bet is probably to assume it is untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure interacting with you.
> 
> Please be sure to get back to me when you've reformed, and no longer lie in defense of Democrats.
> 
> 
> And don't forget, when illegal aliens sign up for driver's licenses, the scam to get them voting, the LA Times says "they will be registered".....automatically.
> 
> 
> 
> While you are mulling over the rectitude that I suggest you assume, consider answering these questions:
> 
> a. how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
> 
> b. how many vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point I'm going to assume you are simply trolling.  Have fun with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget, when illegal aliens sign up for driver's licenses, the scam to get them voting, the LA Times says "they will be registered".....automatically.
> 
> 
> 
> While you are mulling over the rectitude that I suggest you assume, consider answering these questions:
> 
> a. how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
> 
> b. how many vote?
Click to expand...

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.

Here's what the L.A. Times actually said sbout illegals being registered to vote... they're not...

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> And don't forget, when illegal aliens sign up for driver's licenses, the scam to get them voting, the LA Times says "they will be registered".....automatically.



You continue your plunge into stupidity.  The AB-60 licenses  are firewalled from voter registration.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you fear the truth?
> 
> Oh....because the truth is that Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because states have motor voter registration, doesn't mean they allow their special program (non citizen) licencees to use it. As has been pointed out using california as an example, they put firewalls up between non-citizens and automatic voter registration.
Click to expand...




Really, you moron?


Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....

Really?

I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.

And guess what?

*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
*If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!*



*California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
*Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/



Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
*Which bank went on to become the Bank of America?



¿Ahora entiendes?
*


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget, when illegal aliens sign up for driver's licenses, the scam to get them voting, the LA Times says "they will be registered".....automatically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue your plunge into stupidity.  The AB-60 licenses  are firewalled from voter registration.
Click to expand...




Do you speak English.....or only Democrat?


How's this....LA Times:

. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> You continue your plunge into stupidity.  The AB-60 licenses  are firewalled from voter registration.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you speak English.....or only Democrat?
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> . "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Click to expand...


AB-60 licenses are firewalled from voter registration.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> You continue your plunge into stupidity.  The AB-60 licenses  are firewalled from voter registration.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you speak English.....or only Democrat?
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> . "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AB-60 licenses are firewalled from voter registration.
Click to expand...





"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget, when illegal aliens sign up for driver's licenses, the scam to get them voting, the LA Times says "they will be registered".....automatically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue your plunge into stupidity.  The AB-60 licenses  are firewalled from voter registration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you speak English.....or only Democrat?
> 
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> . "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Click to expand...

You just can't stop lying, can ya, PoliticalHack?

Nowhere there does it say illegal aliens will be registered to vote. You're making that up out of whole cloth to satisfy your delusions.

And what does the L.A. Times actually say about registering illegal aliens to vote...? They're not.

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two




Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not. That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

*“We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."
*
Think of it like having a traffic light and a stop sign next to each other. Even if the light is green you have to stop.  That's what the firewalls do to AB-60 licenses.


----------



## Faun

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not. That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> *“We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."
> *
> Think of it like having a traffic light and a stop sign next to each other. Even if the light is green you have to stop.  That's what the firewalls do to AB-60 licenses.
Click to expand...

You're asking a political hack to think. Are you out of your mind? Best practice is to highlight what a lying imbecile she is and laugh at her.


----------



## HaShev

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you fear the truth?
> 
> Oh....because the truth is that Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because states have motor voter registration, doesn't mean they allow their special program (non citizen) licencees to use it. As has been pointed out using california as an example, they put firewalls up between non-citizens and automatic voter registration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, you moron?
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
> *If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *Which bank went on to become the Bank of America?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Ahora entiendes?
> *
Click to expand...

And that is why they refused to investigate their votes.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not. That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> *“We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."
> *
> Think of it like having a traffic light and a stop sign next to each other. Even if the light is green you have to stop.  That's what the firewalls do to AB-60 licenses.
Click to expand...










The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....

....and vote!


Or.....to put it another way, moron.....could they possibly have made that note smaller?




See what I mean...you should only open your mouth to change feet.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not. That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> *“We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."
> *
> Think of it like having a traffic light and a stop sign next to each other. Even if the light is green you have to stop.  That's what the firewalls do to AB-60 licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!
> 
> 
> Or.....to put it another way, moron.....could they possibly have made that note smaller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean...you should only open your mouth to change feet.
Click to expand...

Stop lying, ya PoliticalHack...

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​


----------



## radical right

Faun said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it like having a traffic light and a stop sign next to each other. Even if the light is green you have to stop.  That's what the firewalls do to AB-60 licenses.
> 
> 
> 
> You're asking a political hack to think. Are you out of your mind? B*est practice is to highlight what a lying imbecile she is and laugh at her*.
Click to expand...


I find that doesn't work. These people know they're acting like idiots, and don't care.  If you catch them in a lie, they deny it, and go on to another subject (forum) knowing the rules prevent you from bringing up 'off topic' posts from other forums.  It's like a cassablanca for liars and idiots.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!



A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*


----------



## radical right

Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*


----------



## Thinker101

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
Click to expand...




radical right said:


> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*





From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.

*If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.

*If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.

*I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.

*I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.


*I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*

This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.


----------



## Faun

Thinker101 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
Click to expand...

So? An AB-60 license cannot be used to register to vote. From that same document...

_*How can I use an AB 60 license?*

An AB 60 license is valid for driving and for state ID purposes. An AB 60 license is not a federal ID and cannot be used for certain federal purposes, such as entering restricted parts of federal buildings. *It does not give anyone the right to work, vote, or receive any benefits that the person wasn’t already eligible for. *_​


----------



## Thinker101

Faun said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? An AB-60 license cannot be used to register to vote. From that same document...
> 
> _*How can I use an AB 60 license?*
> 
> An AB 60 license is valid for driving and for state ID purposes. An AB 60 license is not a federal ID and cannot be used for certain federal purposes, such as entering restricted parts of federal buildings. *It does not give anyone the right to work, vote, or receive any benefits that the person wasn’t already eligible for. *_​
Click to expand...


How many government employees care enough to read the license....zero, ok, that may not be fair.  How about 1 out of 100.


----------



## Faun

Thinker101 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? An AB-60 license cannot be used to register to vote. From that same document...
> 
> _*How can I use an AB 60 license?*
> 
> An AB 60 license is valid for driving and for state ID purposes. An AB 60 license is not a federal ID and cannot be used for certain federal purposes, such as entering restricted parts of federal buildings. *It does not give anyone the right to work, vote, or receive any benefits that the person wasn’t already eligible for. *_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many government employees care enough to read the license....zero, ok, that may not be fair.  How about 1 out of 100.
Click to expand...

Who cares? None have to. It's an automated system.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Thinker101 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
Click to expand...




That is fascinating!!!

And dispositive.


I applaud your efforts and commend your research.
Now....let me see if I understand the Democrat policy/rules as it pertains to illegal aliens....

1. "....the DMV’s [read 'Democrat government's']  current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information..." [as long as they vote correctly.]

2. "The DMV’s [Democrat's] current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution...[as long as...you know what...]
This is exactly what the snake, Obama, said to illegal aliens in that interview.

3. "While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE..."
Seems they've chosen sides....they go with illegal aliens in opposition to American laws. Must be Democrats.

4. "there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license."
What the heck, you're being kicked out anyway....might as well vote.
From the AB-60 guide book.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is fascinating!!!
> 
> And dispositive.
> 
> 
> I applaud your efforts and commend your research.
> Now....let me see if I understand the Democrat policy/rules as it pertains to illegal aliens....
> 
> 1. "....the DMV’s [read 'Democrat government's']  current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information..." [as long as they vote correctly.]
> 
> 2. "The DMV’s [Democrat's] current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution...[as long as...you know what...]
> This is exactly what the snake, Obama, said to illegal aliens in that interview.
> 
> 3. "While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE..."
> Seems they've chosen sides....they go with illegal aliens in opposition to American laws. Must be Democrats.
> 
> 4. "there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license."
> What the heck, you're being kicked out anyway....might as well vote.
> From the AB-60 guide book.
Click to expand...

So? Getting an AB-60 license still does not get them registered to vote. For at least the third time now, one of your threads on this subject has been thoroughly decimated with the reality you tried to obscure.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Thinker101 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? An AB-60 license cannot be used to register to vote. From that same document...
> 
> _*How can I use an AB 60 license?*
> 
> An AB 60 license is valid for driving and for state ID purposes. An AB 60 license is not a federal ID and cannot be used for certain federal purposes, such as entering restricted parts of federal buildings. *It does not give anyone the right to work, vote, or receive any benefits that the person wasn’t already eligible for. *_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many government employees care enough to read the license....zero, ok, that may not be fair.  How about 1 out of 100.
Click to expand...




Exactly!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"I was deported a long time ago and came right back. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?* 
Your immigration history is not a factor in determining your eligibility for an AB 60 license. However, if you have any criminal convictions (aside from minor offenses such as driving without a license), it might be risky to apply for a driver’s license. The DMV will share your name, address, and photograph with law enforcement if you are under investigation. This means that if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, then the DMV will provide it."
https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf


OMG!!!!


Obama on the same page:
Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_

_Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is fascinating!!!
> 
> And dispositive.
> 
> 
> I applaud your efforts and commend your research.
> Now....let me see if I understand the Democrat policy/rules as it pertains to illegal aliens....
> 
> 1. "....the DMV’s [read 'Democrat government's']  current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information..." [as long as they vote correctly.]
> 
> 2. "The DMV’s [Democrat's] current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution...[as long as...you know what...]
> This is exactly what the snake, Obama, said to illegal aliens in that interview.
> 
> 3. "While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE..."
> Seems they've chosen sides....they go with illegal aliens in opposition to American laws. Must be Democrats.
> 
> 4. "there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license."
> What the heck, you're being kicked out anyway....might as well vote.
> From the AB-60 guide book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Getting an AB-60 license still does not get them registered to vote. For at least the third time now, one of your threads on this subject has been thoroughly decimated with the reality you tried to obscure.
Click to expand...


1. "Getting an AB-60 license still does not get them registered to vote."

Of course it does.

Automatically.

That's the rationale behind the scheme.


2. " For at least the third time now, one of your threads on this subject has been thoroughly decimated..."

If that were true, you wouldn't keep crawling back, would you.



3. BTW.....how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> *"I was deported a long time ago and came right back. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> Your immigration history is not a factor in determining your eligibility for an AB 60 license. However, if you have any criminal convictions (aside from minor offenses such as driving without a license), it might be risky to apply for a driver’s license. The DMV will share your name, address, and photograph with law enforcement if you are under investigation. This means that if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, then the DMV will provide it."
> https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> 
> Obama on the same page:
> Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_


Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's drowning in her own dementia. Despite all the lies she tells about illegal aliens being registered to vote, even *her own source*, the L.A. Times calls her crazy...

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I was deported a long time ago and came right back. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> Your immigration history is not a factor in determining your eligibility for an AB 60 license. However, if you have any criminal convictions (aside from minor offenses such as driving without a license), it might be risky to apply for a driver’s license. The DMV will share your name, address, and photograph with law enforcement if you are under investigation. This means that if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, then the DMV will provide it."
> https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> 
> Obama on the same page:
> Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's drowning in her own dementia. Despite all the lies she tells about illegal aliens being registered to vote, even *her own source*, the L.A. Times calls her crazy...
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
Click to expand...




See what I mean about my posts making you crawl back?


Sooooo....why don't you want to answer the question?
..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?


Is it because it is another of my posts that wins the argument?


Remember....you can run, but you can't hide.
So saith the Brown Bomber.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is fascinating!!!
> 
> And dispositive.
> 
> 
> I applaud your efforts and commend your research.
> Now....let me see if I understand the Democrat policy/rules as it pertains to illegal aliens....
> 
> 1. "....the DMV’s [read 'Democrat government's']  current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information..." [as long as they vote correctly.]
> 
> 2. "The DMV’s [Democrat's] current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution...[as long as...you know what...]
> This is exactly what the snake, Obama, said to illegal aliens in that interview.
> 
> 3. "While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE..."
> Seems they've chosen sides....they go with illegal aliens in opposition to American laws. Must be Democrats.
> 
> 4. "there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license."
> What the heck, you're being kicked out anyway....might as well vote.
> From the AB-60 guide book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Getting an AB-60 license still does not get them registered to vote. For at least the third time now, one of your threads on this subject has been thoroughly decimated with the reality you tried to obscure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. "Getting an AB-60 license still does not get them registered to vote."
> 
> Of course it does.
> 
> Automatically.
> 
> That's the rationale behind the scheme.
> 
> 
> 2. " For at least the third time now, one of your threads on this subject has been thoroughly decimated..."
> 
> If that were true, you wouldn't keep crawling back, would you.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. BTW.....how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
Click to expand...


1. No it does not. You are very wrong. Just because you are lying that doesn't mean it works that way.  People that works at the DMV are not 100% democrats----- did you hear anyone from republicans complaining about conspiracy inside the DMV? 

3. About 20+ millions----- What's your point?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is fascinating!!!
> 
> And dispositive.
> 
> 
> I applaud your efforts and commend your research.
> Now....let me see if I understand the Democrat policy/rules as it pertains to illegal aliens....
> 
> 1. "....the DMV’s [read 'Democrat government's']  current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information..." [as long as they vote correctly.]
> 
> 2. "The DMV’s [Democrat's] current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution...[as long as...you know what...]
> This is exactly what the snake, Obama, said to illegal aliens in that interview.
> 
> 3. "While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE..."
> Seems they've chosen sides....they go with illegal aliens in opposition to American laws. Must be Democrats.
> 
> 4. "there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license."
> What the heck, you're being kicked out anyway....might as well vote.
> From the AB-60 guide book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Getting an AB-60 license still does not get them registered to vote. For at least the third time now, one of your threads on this subject has been thoroughly decimated with the reality you tried to obscure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. "Getting an AB-60 license still does not get them registered to vote."
> 
> Of course it does.
> 
> Automatically.
> 
> That's the rationale behind the scheme.
> 
> 
> 2. " For at least the third time now, one of your threads on this subject has been thoroughly decimated..."
> 
> If that were true, you wouldn't keep crawling back, would you.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. BTW.....how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No it does not. You are very wrong. Just because you are lying that doesn't mean it works that way.  People that works at the DMV are not 100% democrats----- did you hear anyone from republicans complaining about conspiracy inside the DMV?
> 
> 3. About 20+ millions----- What's your point?
Click to expand...




OMG!!!!

So much to straighten you out about....so little time.

1. First...I am never wrong.

2. Second....I never lie.

3. "About 20+ millions----- What's your point?"
My point is that it is triple or more of that number, meaning that a tiny percentage have to follow Obama's orders and vote, for me to win the argument.


James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes

"... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.

When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research




Increased the totals by 13%!!!

*4. Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*

And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.



OK....so....at least 40-50 million.


Now watch this:




5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*

*"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.



Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.

He concludes that:

*My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.


Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research






6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.

*The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*

What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?


 4%.....5% of 'em vote..........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.



True?


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. "Getting an AB-60 license still does not get them registered to vote."
> 
> Of course it does.
> 
> Automatically.
> 
> That's the rationale behind the scheme.



You're like a broken record.  You can't understand how computers firewall information, so you pretend registration isn't blocked by the database transfer protocols.


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? An AB-60 license cannot be used to register to vote. From that same document...
> 
> _*How can I use an AB 60 license?*
> 
> An AB 60 license is valid for driving and for state ID purposes. An AB 60 license is not a federal ID and cannot be used for certain federal purposes, such as entering restricted parts of federal buildings. *It does not give anyone the right to work, vote, or receive any benefits that the person wasn’t already eligible for. *_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many government employees care enough to read the license....zero, ok, that may not be fair.  How about 1 out of 100.
Click to expand...


Pure nonsense. One out of 100? Prove it. 

Are you saying that when these AB 60 people applied for federal aid, register to vote or anything they just give it away without even looking at the DL?  Since when that is the norm? 
How do the hell they even know the name without looking?  I can assure you 100% that AB60 is only for driving benefits and to secure car insurance. Nothing more. 
Are you aware that there are Republican observers at the polls? 
Did you hear anyone from them witnessed any illegal or voting fraud?   NONE.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is fascinating!!!
> 
> And dispositive.
> 
> 
> I applaud your efforts and commend your research.
> Now....let me see if I understand the Democrat policy/rules as it pertains to illegal aliens....
> 
> 1. "....the DMV’s [read 'Democrat government's']  current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information..." [as long as they vote correctly.]
> 
> 2. "The DMV’s [Democrat's] current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution...[as long as...you know what...]
> This is exactly what the snake, Obama, said to illegal aliens in that interview.
> 
> 3. "While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE..."
> Seems they've chosen sides....they go with illegal aliens in opposition to American laws. Must be Democrats.
> 
> 4. "there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license."
> What the heck, you're being kicked out anyway....might as well vote.
> From the AB-60 guide book.
Click to expand...


Purely LUDICROUS.


----------



## charwin95

radical right said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it like having a traffic light and a stop sign next to each other. Even if the light is green you have to stop.  That's what the firewalls do to AB-60 licenses.
> 
> 
> 
> You're asking a political hack to think. Are you out of your mind? B*est practice is to highlight what a lying imbecile she is and laugh at her*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that doesn't work. These people know they're acting like idiots, and don't care.  If you catch them in a lie, they deny it, and go on to another subject (forum) knowing the rules prevent you from bringing up 'off topic' posts from other forums.  It's like a cassablanca for liars and idiots.
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## radical right

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many government employees care enough to read the license....zero, ok, that may not be fair.  How about 1 out of 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense. One out of 100? Prove it.
> 
> Are you saying that when these AB 60 people applied for federal aid, register to vote or anything they just give it away without even looking at the DL?  Since when that is the norm?
> How do the hell they even know the name without looking?  I can assure you 100% that AB60 is only for driving benefits and to secure car insurance. Nothing more.
> Are you aware that there are Republican observers at the polls?
> Did you hear anyone from them witnessed any illegal or voting fraud?   NONE.
Click to expand...


They're saying you can show the feds a library card, because they don't bother to look at it anyway.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I was deported a long time ago and came right back. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> Your immigration history is not a factor in determining your eligibility for an AB 60 license. However, if you have any criminal convictions (aside from minor offenses such as driving without a license), it might be risky to apply for a driver’s license. The DMV will share your name, address, and photograph with law enforcement if you are under investigation. This means that if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, then the DMV will provide it."
> https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> 
> Obama on the same page:
> Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's drowning in her own dementia. Despite all the lies she tells about illegal aliens being registered to vote, even *her own source*, the L.A. Times calls her crazy...
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean about my posts making you crawl back?
> 
> 
> Sooooo....why don't you want to answer the question?
> ..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
> 
> 
> Is it because it is another of my posts that wins the argument?
> 
> 
> Remember....you can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber.
Click to expand...

Aside from already answering the question, how many illegals there are the U.S., it's quite irrelevant. What is relevant is whether or not illegals can register to vote. And despite your unabashed lying, California says, "no," they cannot register to vote. More salient is that unlike U.S. citizens, they are also not automatically registered to vote.

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​


----------



## MaryL

Well, it's funny, here in Colorado, Denver specifically, politicians pushed  this Motor-voter law.  If you have a licence, you can vote.Then,  months later (coincidental enough) local politicians  pushed for   giving drivers licenses to illegal aliens  sheerly out of the humanitarian goodness of their hearts. Because they need to drive cars and all that stuff...Funny thing about THAT.


----------



## charwin95

When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
No ------- You get AB-60. 

These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future. 
Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Getting an AB-60 license still does not get them registered to vote."
> 
> Of course it does.
> 
> Automatically.
> 
> That's the rationale behind the scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're like a broken record.  You can't understand how computers firewall information, so you pretend registration isn't blocked by the database transfer protocols.
Click to expand...




Don't be absurd....I fully understand how computers work.
What you won't admin is how Democrats work.


Here....let's try:
Pop-Quiz!


Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:


"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org




 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... they will be registered as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? An AB-60 license cannot be used to register to vote. From that same document...
> 
> _*How can I use an AB 60 license?*
> 
> An AB 60 license is valid for driving and for state ID purposes. An AB 60 license is not a federal ID and cannot be used for certain federal purposes, such as entering restricted parts of federal buildings. *It does not give anyone the right to work, vote, or receive any benefits that the person wasn’t already eligible for. *_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many government employees care enough to read the license....zero, ok, that may not be fair.  How about 1 out of 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense. One out of 100? Prove it.
> 
> Are you saying that when these AB 60 people applied for federal aid, register to vote or anything they just give it away without even looking at the DL?  Since when that is the norm?
> How do the hell they even know the name without looking?  I can assure you 100% that AB60 is only for driving benefits and to secure car insurance. Nothing more.
> Are you aware that there are Republican observers at the polls?
> Did you hear anyone from them witnessed any illegal or voting fraud?   NONE.
Click to expand...




" One out of 100? Prove it."

I did.

Using logic and experience.

You, a Democrat devotee are the intellectual equivalent of a capon.


----------



## charwin95

radical right said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many government employees care enough to read the license....zero, ok, that may not be fair.  How about 1 out of 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense. One out of 100? Prove it.
> 
> Are you saying that when these AB 60 people applied for federal aid, register to vote or anything they just give it away without even looking at the DL?  Since when that is the norm?
> How do the hell they even know the name without looking?  I can assure you 100% that AB60 is only for driving benefits and to secure car insurance. Nothing more.
> Are you aware that there are Republican observers at the polls?
> Did you hear anyone from them witnessed any illegal or voting fraud?   NONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're saying you can show the feds a library card, because they don't bother to look at it anyway.
Click to expand...


Sorry for coming is so late in this thread my friend. I was traveling.
I can easily obliterate Political Chick. 

As you see she is now very quiet. Very funny.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?




"When you apply for new DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not."

They do no such thing.


How's this....LA Times:

 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two

Automatically.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? An AB-60 license cannot be used to register to vote. From that same document...
> 
> _*How can I use an AB 60 license?*
> 
> An AB 60 license is valid for driving and for state ID purposes. An AB 60 license is not a federal ID and cannot be used for certain federal purposes, such as entering restricted parts of federal buildings. *It does not give anyone the right to work, vote, or receive any benefits that the person wasn’t already eligible for. *_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many government employees care enough to read the license....zero, ok, that may not be fair.  How about 1 out of 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense. One out of 100? Prove it.
> 
> Are you saying that when these AB 60 people applied for federal aid, register to vote or anything they just give it away without even looking at the DL?  Since when that is the norm?
> How do the hell they even know the name without looking?  I can assure you 100% that AB60 is only for driving benefits and to secure car insurance. Nothing more.
> Are you aware that there are Republican observers at the polls?
> Did you hear anyone from them witnessed any illegal or voting fraud?   NONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " One out of 100? Prove it."
> 
> I did.
> 
> Using logic and experience.
> 
> You, a Democrat devotee are the intellectual equivalent of a capon.
Click to expand...


Where my dear? Logic from you is like the world is flat.
Give me something credible.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I was deported a long time ago and came right back. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> Your immigration history is not a factor in determining your eligibility for an AB 60 license. However, if you have any criminal convictions (aside from minor offenses such as driving without a license), it might be risky to apply for a driver’s license. The DMV will share your name, address, and photograph with law enforcement if you are under investigation. This means that if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, then the DMV will provide it."
> https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> 
> Obama on the same page:
> Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's drowning in her own dementia. Despite all the lies she tells about illegal aliens being registered to vote, even *her own source*, the L.A. Times calls her crazy...
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean about my posts making you crawl back?
> 
> 
> Sooooo....why don't you want to answer the question?
> ..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
> 
> 
> Is it because it is another of my posts that wins the argument?
> 
> 
> Remember....you can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from already answering the question, how many illegals there are the U.S., it's quite irrelevant. What is relevant is whether or not illegals can register to vote. And despite your unabashed lying, California says, "no," they cannot register to vote. More salient is that unlike U.S. citizens, they are also not automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
Click to expand...



Sooooo....why don't you want to answer the question?
..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you apply for new DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not."
> 
> They do no such thing.
> 
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Automatically.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  Did you read your link or you just cherry pick and look? Try reading it good and tell me what is wrong with your link? 
The word RENEW in your link is enough to trash your link. Since when an illegal can renew a DL? There's more.   Try again.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I was deported a long time ago and came right back. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> Your immigration history is not a factor in determining your eligibility for an AB 60 license. However, if you have any criminal convictions (aside from minor offenses such as driving without a license), it might be risky to apply for a driver’s license. The DMV will share your name, address, and photograph with law enforcement if you are under investigation. This means that if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, then the DMV will provide it."
> https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> 
> Obama on the same page:
> Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's drowning in her own dementia. Despite all the lies she tells about illegal aliens being registered to vote, even *her own source*, the L.A. Times calls her crazy...
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean about my posts making you crawl back?
> 
> 
> Sooooo....why don't you want to answer the question?
> ..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
> 
> 
> Is it because it is another of my posts that wins the argument?
> 
> 
> Remember....you can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from already answering the question, how many illegals there are the U.S., it's quite irrelevant. What is relevant is whether or not illegals can register to vote. And despite your unabashed lying, California says, "no," they cannot register to vote. More salient is that unlike U.S. citizens, they are also not automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo....why don't you want to answer the question?
> ..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
Click to expand...


Let's start all over. 
What was your questions?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you apply for new DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not."
> 
> They do no such thing.
> 
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Automatically.
Click to expand...

They're talking about U.S. citizens being registered to vote, not illegal aliens. Why can't you stop lying, PoliticalHack?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you apply for new DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not."
> 
> They do no such thing.
> 
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Automatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Did you read your link or you just cherry pick and look? Try reading it good and tell me what is wrong with your link?
> The word RENEW in your link is enough to trash your link. Since when an illegal can renew a DL? There's more.   Try again.
Click to expand...



Vulgarity?

The Liberal white flag.

Accepted.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you apply for new DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not."
> 
> They do no such thing.
> 
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Automatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're talking about U.S. citizens being registered to vote, not illegal aliens. Why can't you stop lying, PoliticalHack?
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## MaryL

charwin95 said:


> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?


Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"With the law about to hit the two-year mark, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced that 806,000 illegal aliens have been granted driver licenses, according to the Bay Area’s _Mercury News_. 14,000 of those licenses were issued in November of this year.

In 2017, new motor voter law AB 1461 will go into effect, automatically registering most licensed California drivers to vote. As the _Mercury News_ points out, concerns have been raised about the crossover of AB60* illegal alien licensees being illegally registered to vote as a result.* Some lawmakers have claimed there are safeguards against such a case."
California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart





MaryL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
Click to expand...




The liars....er, Liberals, know that at well.

That's why they've been screeching like stuck pigs in this thread.


----------



## Montrovant

MaryL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
Click to expand...


The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.

I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.


----------



## Montrovant

MaryL said:


> Well, it's funny, here in Colorado, Denver specifically, politicians pushed  this Motor-voter law.  If you have a licence, you can vote.Then,  months later (coincidental enough) local politicians  pushed for   giving drivers licenses to illegal aliens  sheerly out of the humanitarian goodness of their hearts. Because they need to drive cars and all that stuff...Funny thing about THAT.



And does the law say that illegals get the exact same license as citizens, or that illegals can vote using the licenses they acquire?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you apply for new DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not."
> 
> They do no such thing.
> 
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Automatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Did you read your link or you just cherry pick and look? Try reading it good and tell me what is wrong with your link?
> The word RENEW in your link is enough to trash your link. Since when an illegal can renew a DL? There's more.   Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vulgarity?
> 
> The Liberal white flag.
> 
> Accepted.
Click to expand...


That is the best you came up with?


----------



## MaryL

Montrovant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
Click to expand...

Wow. Are you kidding?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
Click to expand...




You're sounding dumber and dumber...

Check out what this lady says at 0:52


----------



## charwin95

MaryL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
Click to expand...


Really? I mean REALLY?  You made it sound that this is the norm in Colorado.
Since when a DMV allow 3 person in one booth? So you are saying just because they are illegals they let them violate the rules.
Why do you post these lies? If this is the norm ---- did anyone post a picture? 
Are you saying that the DMV workers in Colorado are that stupid?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you apply for new DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not."
> 
> They do no such thing.
> 
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Automatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Did you read your link or you just cherry pick and look? Try reading it good and tell me what is wrong with your link?
> The word RENEW in your link is enough to trash your link. Since when an illegal can renew a DL? There's more.   Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vulgarity?
> 
> The Liberal white flag.
> 
> Accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the best you came up with?
Click to expand...




I admit, I couldn't make you appear any more stupid than you manage to do by yourself.


----------



## charwin95

MaryL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
Click to expand...


No but you are lying.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY?  You made it sound that this is the norm in Colorado.
> Since when a DMV allow 3 person in one booth? So you are saying just because they are illegals they let them violate the rules.
> Why do you post these lies? If this is the norm ---- did anyone post a picture?
> Are you saying that the DMV workers in Colorado are that stupid?
Click to expand...



*The trouble with you is that you lack the power of comprehension but not the ability to type. Hence, your post.*


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you apply for new DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not."
> 
> They do no such thing.
> 
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Automatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Did you read your link or you just cherry pick and look? Try reading it good and tell me what is wrong with your link?
> The word RENEW in your link is enough to trash your link. Since when an illegal can renew a DL? There's more.   Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vulgarity?
> 
> The Liberal white flag.
> 
> Accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the best you came up with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, I couldn't make you appear any more stupid than you manage to do by yourself.
Click to expand...


Prove to me where my post are stupid.

On the other hand your post are NOTHING but pure crap and lies. But I will let you keep trying.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you are lying.
Click to expand...



Several times now you've been revealed as a fool and a liar.

You're as phony as your toupée....


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY?  You made it sound that this is the norm in Colorado.
> Since when a DMV allow 3 person in one booth? So you are saying just because they are illegals they let them violate the rules.
> Why do you post these lies? If this is the norm ---- did anyone post a picture?
> Are you saying that the DMV workers in Colorado are that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The trouble with you is that you lack the power of comprehension but not the ability to type. Hence, your post.*
Click to expand...


Meaning-------- I obliterated you again. 

Why do you all post these LIES? Unbelievable.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "When you apply for new DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not."
> 
> They do no such thing.
> 
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Automatically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Did you read your link or you just cherry pick and look? Try reading it good and tell me what is wrong with your link?
> The word RENEW in your link is enough to trash your link. Since when an illegal can renew a DL? There's more.   Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vulgarity?
> 
> The Liberal white flag.
> 
> Accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the best you came up with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, I couldn't make you appear any more stupid than you manage to do by yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove to me where my post are stupid.
> 
> On the other hand your post are NOTHING but pure crap and lies. But I will let you keep trying.
Click to expand...



"Prove to me where my post (sic) are stupid."

Easy peasy, lemon squeezy...

Not admitting that millions illegally cross the border annually.....and yet the number you claim of illegal aliens remains amazingly static.

So....we agree you are both stupid, and a liar?

Excellent.


----------



## MaryL

charwin95 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you are lying.
Click to expand...

Um, no. I think you are in deep deep denial. Pandering to illegals is becoming the norm. And the fact you folks are in a major denial pretending the rest  us are "baddies", just cliches it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY?  You made it sound that this is the norm in Colorado.
> Since when a DMV allow 3 person in one booth? So you are saying just because they are illegals they let them violate the rules.
> Why do you post these lies? If this is the norm ---- did anyone post a picture?
> Are you saying that the DMV workers in Colorado are that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The trouble with you is that you lack the power of comprehension but not the ability to type. Hence, your post.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning-------- I obliterated you again.
> 
> Why do you all post these LIES? Unbelievable.
Click to expand...



Let's leave that up to our readers.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Several times now you've been revealed as a fool and a liar.
> 
> You're as phony as your toupée....
Click to expand...


I know you are going to come down with this crap.

Prove it to me where my post is a lie or a phony. 

Didn't I just trash your phony link?


----------



## PoliticalChic

MaryL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, no. I think you are in deep deep denial. Pandering to illegals is becoming the norm. And the fact you folks are in a major denial pretending the rest  us are "baddies", just cliches it.
Click to expand...




Clearly, the object of the motor-voter bill is to register illegal aliens who vote for the anti-American party, the Democrats.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Several times now you've been revealed as a fool and a liar.
> 
> You're as phony as your toupée....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are going to come down with this crap.
> 
> Prove it to me where my post is a lie or a phony.
> 
> Didn't I just trash your phony link?
Click to expand...




The truth in my posts affects you the way a paddle affects a ping-pong ball!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
Click to expand...



"AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart



How ya' like dat, boyyyyeeeeeee????


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I was deported a long time ago and came right back. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> Your immigration history is not a factor in determining your eligibility for an AB 60 license. However, if you have any criminal convictions (aside from minor offenses such as driving without a license), it might be risky to apply for a driver’s license. The DMV will share your name, address, and photograph with law enforcement if you are under investigation. This means that if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, then the DMV will provide it."
> https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> 
> Obama on the same page:
> Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's drowning in her own dementia. Despite all the lies she tells about illegal aliens being registered to vote, even *her own source*, the L.A. Times calls her crazy...
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean about my posts making you crawl back?
> 
> 
> Sooooo....why don't you want to answer the question?
> ..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
> 
> 
> Is it because it is another of my posts that wins the argument?
> 
> 
> Remember....you can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from already answering the question, how many illegals there are the U.S., it's quite irrelevant. What is relevant is whether or not illegals can register to vote. And despite your unabashed lying, California says, "no," they cannot register to vote. More salient is that unlike U.S. citizens, they are also not automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo....why don't you want to answer the question?
> ..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
Click to expand...

I answered it. What part of my answer can you not understand?


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Well known that over 3 million illegals voted in just 3 California counties last November. Democrats love to brag about winning the popular vote but that is pure bullsh*t. There could have been well over 5 to 6 million bogus votes cast for Hillary last November."
California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart comment


I certainly concur.

And this tread proves same.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Did you read your link or you just cherry pick and look? Try reading it good and tell me what is wrong with your link?
> The word RENEW in your link is enough to trash your link. Since when an illegal can renew a DL? There's more.   Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vulgarity?
> 
> The Liberal white flag.
> 
> Accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the best you came up with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, I couldn't make you appear any more stupid than you manage to do by yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove to me where my post are stupid.
> 
> On the other hand your post are NOTHING but pure crap and lies. But I will let you keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Prove to me where my post (sic) are stupid."
> 
> Easy peasy, lemon squeezy...
> 
> Not admitting that millions illegally cross the border annually.....and yet the number you claim of illegal aliens remains amazingly static.
> 
> So....we agree you are both stupid, and a liar?
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...


You are deflecting stupid. We are talking about illegal votings.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vulgarity?
> 
> The Liberal white flag.
> 
> Accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the best you came up with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, I couldn't make you appear any more stupid than you manage to do by yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove to me where my post are stupid.
> 
> On the other hand your post are NOTHING but pure crap and lies. But I will let you keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Prove to me where my post (sic) are stupid."
> 
> Easy peasy, lemon squeezy...
> 
> Not admitting that millions illegally cross the border annually.....and yet the number you claim of illegal aliens remains amazingly static.
> 
> So....we agree you are both stupid, and a liar?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are deflecting stupid. We are talking about illegal votings.
Click to expand...


Careful analysis of your post reveals the need for some quiet time in the corner, on a stool, with a pointy hat, so that you might focus your thoughts....if you have any.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're sounding dumber and dumber...
> 
> Check out what this lady says at 0:52
Click to expand...


The woman isn't even speaking at 0:52.


----------



## charwin95

MaryL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, no. I think you are in deep deep denial. Pandering to illegals is becoming the norm. And the fact you folks are in a major denial pretending the rest  us are "baddies", just cliches it.
Click to expand...


Read you previous post again. Dumbfuck.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you apply for new DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not."
> 
> They do no such thing.
> 
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Automatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Did you read your link or you just cherry pick and look? Try reading it good and tell me what is wrong with your link?
> The word RENEW in your link is enough to trash your link. Since when an illegal can renew a DL? There's more.   Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vulgarity?
> 
> The Liberal white flag.
> 
> Accepted.
Click to expand...

LOL

Run, Forrest! Run!!!


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, no. I think you are in deep deep denial. Pandering to illegals is becoming the norm. And the fact you folks are in a major denial pretending the rest  us are "baddies", just cliches it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the object of the motor-voter bill is to register illegal aliens who vote for the anti-American party, the Democrats.
Click to expand...


Both of you are just lying and clueless.


----------



## Montrovant

MaryL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
Click to expand...


Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I was deported a long time ago and came right back. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> Your immigration history is not a factor in determining your eligibility for an AB 60 license. However, if you have any criminal convictions (aside from minor offenses such as driving without a license), it might be risky to apply for a driver’s license. The DMV will share your name, address, and photograph with law enforcement if you are under investigation. This means that if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, then the DMV will provide it."
> https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> 
> Obama on the same page:
> Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> _Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's drowning in her own dementia. Despite all the lies she tells about illegal aliens being registered to vote, even *her own source*, the L.A. Times calls her crazy...
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean about my posts making you crawl back?
> 
> 
> Sooooo....why don't you want to answer the question?
> ..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
> 
> 
> Is it because it is another of my posts that wins the argument?
> 
> 
> Remember....you can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from already answering the question, how many illegals there are the U.S., it's quite irrelevant. What is relevant is whether or not illegals can register to vote. And despite your unabashed lying, California says, "no," they cannot register to vote. More salient is that unlike U.S. citizens, they are also not automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo....why don't you want to answer the question?
> ..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I answered it. What part of my answer can you not understand?
Click to expand...






"..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?"

You wrote:
"I answered it. What part of my answer can you not understand?"

Any who read that will recognize that answering it would take less effort than what you wrote, indicating that you didn't answer it and don't want to.


Folks like you are the reason this nation has to put directions on shampoo.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you apply for new DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not."
> 
> They do no such thing.
> 
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Automatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're talking about U.S. citizens being registered to vote, not illegal aliens. Why can't you stop lying, PoliticalHack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 129099
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129098
Click to expand...

You seem disconnected from reality. Are you psychotic? Those pictures have nothing to do with what I posted.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, no. I think you are in deep deep denial. Pandering to illegals is becoming the norm. And the fact you folks are in a major denial pretending the rest  us are "baddies", just cliches it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the object of the motor-voter bill is to register illegal aliens who vote for the anti-American party, the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of you are just lying and clueless.
Click to expand...



You're really looking like a lying simpleton.

Occam's razor would suggest that you are a lying simpleton.
You better look that up or you won't get how funny it is.


----------



## MaryL

I have known plenty of immigrants, from Lithuania or Hungary. They came here legally and fled from valid threats, LEGALLY. Now, why can't Mexicans? They ignore our immigration laws because it's convenient for them? Is that how this works now?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


>


Still irrelevant.  

Again... it's an automated system to register folks at a DMV to vote. No one needs to actually look at the license for voter registration.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?
Click to expand...



"AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart


Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you apply for new DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not."
> 
> They do no such thing.
> 
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Automatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're talking about U.S. citizens being registered to vote, not illegal aliens. Why can't you stop lying, PoliticalHack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 129099
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129098
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem disconnected from reality. Are you psychotic? Those pictures have nothing to do with what I posted.
Click to expand...



"..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?"

C'mon.....don't be afraid, Ugly.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like dat, boyyyyeeeeeee????
Click to expand...


Um, you're talking about people getting an AB60 license, which is for those who cannot provide proof of legal residence.  What's your point?


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?
Click to expand...


In your mind, sure.  Hell, maybe even in reality.  You haven't provided any actual evidence of it, though.  Just speculation.


----------



## MaryL

Excusing illegals is more convenient  for the people that hire THEM, not so much a humanitarian thing. Ya think?


----------



## MaryL

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, sure.  Hell, maybe even in reality.  You haven't provided any actual evidence of it, though.  Just speculation.
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

MaryL said:


> I have known plenty of immigrants, from Lithuania or Hungary. They came here legally and fled from valid threats, LEGALLY. Now, why can't Mexicans? They ignore our immigration laws because it's convenient for them? Is that how this works now?





Now, be fair to Mexicans.....they do it because Democrats tell 'em to.

*"Most Illegal Immigrants Crossing Border Believe They Are Eligible for Legal Status. Obama’s Actions Make That No Surprise."*
*Most Illegal Immigrants Crossing Border Believe They Are Eligible for Legal Status

*
*The half-heads arguing in this thread pretend they are surprised.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still irrelevant.
> 
> Again... it's an automated system to register folks at a DMV to vote. No one needs to actually look at the license for voter registration.
Click to expand...




"..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?"

C'mon.....don't be afraid, Ugly.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're sounding dumber and dumber...
> 
> Check out what this lady says at 0:52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman isn't even speaking at 0:52.
Click to expand...



This is the best you can do?

Soooo....I skewered you again, huh?



For readers.....she admitted that she used an illegal SS #


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like dat, boyyyyeeeeeee????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, you're talking about people getting an AB60 license, which is for those who cannot provide proof of legal residence.  What's your point?
Click to expand...




Ready to admit you lied?

Confession is good for the soul.


----------



## MaryL

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, sure.  Hell, maybe even in reality.  You haven't provided any actual evidence of it, though.  Just speculation.
Click to expand...

It's not speculative. Pandering to illegal aliens  has become the norm. Fighting racism yada yada.  Pandering is pandering.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, sure.  Hell, maybe even in reality.  You haven't provided any actual evidence of it, though.  Just speculation.
Click to expand...




Soooo.....wadda ya' say about this?

1. How many illegal aliens are living in this country....then we'll compare that to how many voted.

2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
But.....if it's a far greater number.......

*And it is.
*

Watch this:

3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes

"... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children. 

When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."* 
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research




Increased the totals by 13%!!!

*Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*

And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.




But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.



4. ....not a single leftist defender of Bill's wife's imaginary victory in the 'popular vote' has confronted post #68 which brings *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million.*



5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*

*"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.



Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.

He concludes that:

*My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.


Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research






6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.

*The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*

What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?


4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.



True?


----------



## PoliticalChic

MaryL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, sure.  Hell, maybe even in reality.  You haven't provided any actual evidence of it, though.  Just speculation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not speculative. Pandering to illegal aliens  has become the norm. Fighting racism yada yada.  Pandering is pandering.
Click to expand...




It's a quid pro quo....

Democrats get 'em in, and give 'em driver's licenses.

Illegal aliens vote for Democrats.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> "With the law about to hit the two-year mark, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced that 806,000 illegal aliens have been granted driver licenses, according to the Bay Area’s _Mercury News_. 14,000 of those licenses were issued in November of this year.
> 
> In 2017, new motor voter law AB 1461 will go into effect, automatically registering most licensed California drivers to vote. As the _Mercury News_ points out, concerns have been raised about the crossover of AB60* illegal alien licensees being illegally registered to vote as a result.* Some lawmakers have claimed there are safeguards against such a case."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart


Oh, you poor thing. Bless your heart.

You've been posting this nonsense now for months, spanning who knows how many threads. And despite the California laws which expose you as a moron, you persist anyway; making hundreds of posts -- claiming AB-1461 enabled millions of illegal aliens to vote in the 2016 election........

And now you mind numbingly post an article which states AB-1461 went into effect *this year*, which means it had no effect on the* 2016 *election. In one post, you not only exposed you're as retarded as they come; but you just undercut everything you've claiming about AB-1461.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"If you are talking about California, the state is apparently relying on the illegal alien to tell the state they shouldn’t be registered. There is still an honor system,” said von Spakovsky, co-author of the book “Who's Counting? How Fraudsters and Bureaucrats Put Your Vote at Risk.”

*The problem with California is there is no separate verification of citizenship on voter registration,* said Charles Bell, Jr., a partner with California-based Bell, McAndrews & Hiltachk, LLP, a law firm that specializes in election law. Applicants can check a box affirming they are citizens, and this is not checked against any other government database such as federal immigration records."
Experts: California voter registration system 'highly susceptible' to fraud


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "With the law about to hit the two-year mark, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced that 806,000 illegal aliens have been granted driver licenses, according to the Bay Area’s _Mercury News_. 14,000 of those licenses were issued in November of this year.
> 
> In 2017, new motor voter law AB 1461 will go into effect, automatically registering most licensed California drivers to vote. As the _Mercury News_ points out, concerns have been raised about the crossover of AB60* illegal alien licensees being illegally registered to vote as a result.* Some lawmakers have claimed there are safeguards against such a case."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you poor thing. Bless your heart.
> 
> You've been posting this nonsense now for months, spanning who knows how many threads. And despite the California laws which expose you as a moron, you persist anyway; making hundreds of posts -- claiming AB-1461 enabled millions of illegal aliens to vote in the 2016 election........
> 
> And now you mind numbingly post an article which states AB-1461 went into effect *this year*, which means it had no effect on the* 2016 *election. In one post, you not only exposed you're as retarded as they come; but you just undercut everything you've claiming about AB-1461.
Click to expand...



"..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?"

C'mon.....don't be afraid, Ugly.

Why are you slithering away from this question?


Get it right, and I'll get you a new paper bag with a chin strap!


----------



## PoliticalChic

"One concern, said Jessica Vaughan, director of policy studies for the Washington D.C.-based Center for Immigration Studies, is that *California issues driver’s licenses to illegal immigrants, allowing them to automatically be registered to vote under the federal “motor-voter” laws. *Since the AB60 law went into effect in 2015, 806,000 illegal immigrants have received a license.

Even John Podesta, former chairman of the 2016 Hillary Clinton presidential campaign, acknowledged in a leaked email that driver’s licenses do provide a loophole.

“On the picture ID, the one thing I have thought of in that space is that if you show up on Election Day with a driver’s license with a picture, attest that you are a citizen, you have a right to vote in federal elections,” Podesta wrote in a February 2015 email leaked by Wikileaks."
Experts: California voter registration system 'highly susceptible' to fraud


----------



## MaryL

If only liberals had  to live with illegals, that would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
Click to expand...


It's that New Math the RWNJs are so good at.

It won't be long before the OP will be saying it was billions of illegal aliens.

ET, phone home ...

[emoji4]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's drowning in her own dementia. Despite all the lies she tells about illegal aliens being registered to vote, even *her own source*, the L.A. Times calls her crazy...
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean about my posts making you crawl back?
> 
> 
> Sooooo....why don't you want to answer the question?
> ..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
> 
> 
> Is it because it is another of my posts that wins the argument?
> 
> 
> Remember....you can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from already answering the question, how many illegals there are the U.S., it's quite irrelevant. What is relevant is whether or not illegals can register to vote. And despite your unabashed lying, California says, "no," they cannot register to vote. More salient is that unlike U.S. citizens, they are also not automatically registered to vote.
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo....why don't you want to answer the question?
> ..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I answered it. What part of my answer can you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?"
> 
> You wrote:
> "I answered it. What part of my answer can you not understand?"
> 
> Any who read that will recognize that answering it would take less effort than what you wrote, indicating that you didn't answer it and don't want to.
> 
> 
> Folks like you are the reason this nation has to put directions on shampoo.
Click to expand...

Spits the idiot who still can't understand I answered her question.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?
Click to expand...

Only if you're crazy.


----------



## Faun

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like dat, boyyyyeeeeeee????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, you're talking about people getting an AB60 license, which is for those who cannot provide proof of legal residence.  What's your point?
Click to expand...

She has no point other than to lie because she lacks even the minimal character required to admit she's wrong.


----------



## Moonglow

MaryL said:


> If only liberals had  to live with illegals, that would be the icing on the cake.


I bet even Jesus would kick them out and never let them into Heaven..


----------



## MaryL

Sorry, not buying illegals aliens as  comparable to Immigrants. They aren't . People that  accept them don't understand  the system  or what immigration is all about.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "With the law about to hit the two-year mark, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced that 806,000 illegal aliens have been granted driver licenses, according to the Bay Area’s _Mercury News_. 14,000 of those licenses were issued in November of this year.
> 
> In 2017, new motor voter law AB 1461 will go into effect, automatically registering most licensed California drivers to vote. As the _Mercury News_ points out, concerns have been raised about the crossover of AB60* illegal alien licensees being illegally registered to vote as a result.* Some lawmakers have claimed there are safeguards against such a case."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you poor thing. Bless your heart.
> 
> You've been posting this nonsense now for months, spanning who knows how many threads. And despite the California laws which expose you as a moron, you persist anyway; making hundreds of posts -- claiming AB-1461 enabled millions of illegal aliens to vote in the 2016 election........
> 
> And now you mind numbingly post an article which states AB-1461 went into effect *this year*, which means it had no effect on the* 2016 *election. In one post, you not only exposed you're as retarded as they come; but you just undercut everything you've claiming about AB-1461.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "..how many illegal aliens reside in this nation?"
> 
> C'mon.....don't be afraid, Ugly.
> 
> Why are you slithering away from this question?
> 
> 
> Get it right, and I'll get you a new paper bag with a chin strap!
Click to expand...

Yeah, prolly a good idea to ignore you just completely and utterly destroyed your own position.


----------



## MaryL

Moonglow said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only liberals had  to live with illegals, that would be the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet even Jesus would kick them out and never let them into Heaven..
Click to expand...

Yawn. Agnostic, religion is up THERE  with whatever octane level you have.  But Islam seems fixated on  it. Funny that. Beheading and mass murders, it's OK. What would Allah do?  Everyone is so fixated with Christianity, they forget the horrors Islam is willing to  perpetrate


----------



## Montrovant

MaryL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, sure.  Hell, maybe even in reality.  You haven't provided any actual evidence of it, though.  Just speculation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not speculative. Pandering to illegal aliens  has become the norm. Fighting racism yada yada.  Pandering is pandering.
Click to expand...


Do you understand what the word speculative means?  Saying "pandering is pandering" is not evidence of millions of illegals being registered to vote, nor evidence of millions of illegals having voted for Clinton.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're sounding dumber and dumber...
> 
> Check out what this lady says at 0:52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman isn't even speaking at 0:52.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best you can do?
> 
> Soooo....I skewered you again, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> For readers.....she admitted that she used an illegal SS #
Click to expand...


What does someone using an illegal SS# to get hired by a private company have to do with claims that the DMV doesn't ask for proof anything?  

You're not even trying to reply to the actual points brought up, are you?


----------



## MaryL

Montrovant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, sure.  Hell, maybe even in reality.  You haven't provided any actual evidence of it, though.  Just speculation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not speculative. Pandering to illegal aliens  has become the norm. Fighting racism yada yada.  Pandering is pandering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand what the word speculative means?  Saying "pandering is pandering" is not evidence of millions of illegals being registered to vote, nor evidence of millions of illegals having voted for Clinton.
Click to expand...

Yeah, do you?


----------



## Moonglow

MaryL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only liberals had  to live with illegals, that would be the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet even Jesus would kick them out and never let them into Heaven..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn. Agnostic, religion is up THERE  with whatever octane level you have.  But Islam seems fixated on  it. Funny that. Beheading and mass murders, it's OK. What would Allah do?  Everyone is so fixated with Christianity, they forget the horrors Islam is willing to  perpetrate
Click to expand...

This thread is not about Muslims..


----------



## Montrovant

MaryL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, sure.  Hell, maybe even in reality.  You haven't provided any actual evidence of it, though.  Just speculation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not speculative. Pandering to illegal aliens  has become the norm. Fighting racism yada yada.  Pandering is pandering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand what the word speculative means?  Saying "pandering is pandering" is not evidence of millions of illegals being registered to vote, nor evidence of millions of illegals having voted for Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, do you?
Click to expand...


You don't seem to, when you say that Democrats having created a system of registering illegals, who then went on to vote in millions for Clinton, is not speculative.  

But maybe you do understand the word.  Feel free to provide the proof which would change the claims of this thread from speculative to factual.


----------



## Faun

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're sounding dumber and dumber...
> 
> Check out what this lady says at 0:52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman isn't even speaking at 0:52.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best you can do?
> 
> Soooo....I skewered you again, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> For readers.....she admitted that she used an illegal SS #
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does someone using an illegal SS# to get hired by a private company have to do with claims that the DMV doesn't ask for proof anything?
> 
> You're not even trying to reply to the actual points brought up, are you?
Click to expand...

Nothing at all. But if it involves an illegal immigrant who illegally obtained an illegal SS#, so there, aha!


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either the dumbest persin on the planet  or thew biggest liar.
> 
> Consider these facts:
> 
> 1)  The drivers licenses that the undocumented aliens received are not good for use as identification.
> 
> 2)  You can register to vote when you are at the DMV but it is NOT automatic.
> 
> 3)  If you do opt to register to vote,  ID is needed & that illegal alien drivers license would not count.
> 
> So STFU or  Get informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have no fear, RealDumb, I'm here to straighten you out....without the lobotomy!!!
> 
> 1."The drivers licenses that the undocumented aliens received are not good for use as identification."
> Of course they are.
> Democrats gave them out for exactly that purpose.
> And Democrats make the decision at the voting precinct....so, guess what they decide?
> Yup.
> 
> 2. RealDumb says this: "You can register to vote when you are at the DMV but it is NOT automatic."
> The LATimes says this:
> "If  you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license* — without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Now...who's the liar, RealDumb?
> 
> Say 'duhhhhh..'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for inadvertently (better look that up) proving me correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The drivers licenses for illegals state on them that they are not to be used for identification purposes or they are otherwise clearly marked.
> 
> They are not proof of legal US residency.
> 
> In your own post it says you "can" complete the voter registration....
> 
> So NO it is NOT automatic.
> 
> You really aren't too bright.  Probley why you still wear a costume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who is viewing the card, doesn't it.
> 
> Sooooo....if you are a Democrat....you let 'em vote.
> 
> Right, RealDumb?
Click to expand...



If you had a fucking brain you would know that both parties have representation at the polls and can review IDs.


----------



## Faun

Moonglow said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only liberals had  to live with illegals, that would be the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet even Jesus would kick them out and never let them into Heaven..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn. Agnostic, religion is up THERE  with whatever octane level you have.  But Islam seems fixated on  it. Funny that. Beheading and mass murders, it's OK. What would Allah do?  Everyone is so fixated with Christianity, they forget the horrors Islam is willing to  perpetrate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is not about Muslims..
Click to expand...

That's true -- it's about how retarded conservatives are.


----------



## MaryL

We are going somewhere with this? Legitimizing Illegal aliens is just Hispanic Mexicans  and their handlers looking for excuses. Plain pure and simple.


----------



## MaryL

A personal note here; The box industry. I have seen all the poor blacks, Hispanics or Anglos disappear in that industry. And how illegals  took over that industry, Because it suited popular politics and convenient economics.  Hire illegals and displace American workers , I have seen it first hand . That has to end, that's why we voted TRUMP. Really.


----------



## radical right

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who is viewing the card, doesn't it.
> 
> Sooooo....if you are a Democrat....you let 'em vote.
> 
> Right, RealDumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a fucking brain you would know that *both parties have representation at the polls and can review IDs*.
Click to expand...



https://www.sos.state.tx.us/elections/forms/pollwatchers-2016.pdf

Q. What illegal activities should a watcher look for? 

A. The election judge may be notified of any activity that appears to be prohibited by law. 

 If any of the following activities occur, bring it to the election judge’s attention and note the individual(s) involved, including time and place of occurrence: 

1.* Election workers allowing voters to vote a regular ballot who do not present an acceptable form of photo identification*;


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

danielpalos said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, these lawbreakers wouldn't break the law, libtards tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> Most wouldn't want to jeopardize their current situation, just to vote.
Click to expand...


Is that why Obama went out of his way to tell them to vote without repercussions?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why cut off the sentence?"
> 
> Because they don't have to.
> 
> They are automatically registered......to vote.
> 
> They will claim 'but it says I am registered....I didn't know I couldn't vote....as though anyone will stop them.
> 
> And lying fools will back the pretense up.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before."
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly how this allows it.
> 
> It does, and it did.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either the dumbest persin on the planet  or thew biggest liar.
> 
> Consider these facts:
> 
> 1)  The drivers licenses that the undocumented aliens received are not good for use as identification.
> 
> 2)  You can register to vote when you are at the DMV but it is NOT automatic.
> 
> 3)  If you do opt to register to vote,  ID is needed & that illegal alien drivers license would not count.
> 
> So STFU or  Get informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have no fear, RealDumb, I'm here to straighten you out....without the lobotomy!!!
> 
> 1."The drivers licenses that the undocumented aliens received are not good for use as identification."
> Of course they are.
> Democrats gave them out for exactly that purpose.
> And Democrats make the decision at the voting precinct....so, guess what they decide?
> Yup.
> 
> 2. RealDumb says this: "You can register to vote when you are at the DMV but it is NOT automatic."
> The LATimes says this:
> "If  you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license* — without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Now...who's the liar, RealDumb?
> 
> Say 'duhhhhh..'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for inadvertently (better look that up) proving me correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The drivers licenses for illegals state on them that they are not to be used for identification purposes or they are otherwise clearly marked.
> 
> They are not proof of legal US residency.
> 
> In your own post it says you "can" complete the voter registration....
> 
> So NO it is NOT automatic.
> 
> You really aren't too bright.  Probley why you still wear a costume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who is viewing the card, doesn't it.
> 
> Sooooo....if you are a Democrat....you let 'em vote.
> 
> Right, RealDumb?
Click to expand...


 RealDumb

RealDave 
PoliticalChic


----------



## MaryL

Damn. It's a no win situation here.  Illegals take poor  unskilled  labor intensive  american jobs ( yes they do), then legal immigrants  take upper echelon well educated  jobs as well.  We have this double whammy going on here.  My parents were legal immigrants, I am thinking  we should be reasonable . Enough is enough. Fair is fair. Let's worry about our own first.


----------



## MaryL

I look at a broad group of folks , white, Hispanic, blacks, displaced by Hispanic "immigrants" of questionable status. Why? Because they work cheaper, are less willing to go to OSHA because they are so willingly co-opt American workers everywhere, selling us out. Yey for illegal aliens! I am not feeling the love here.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like dat, boyyyyeeeeeee????
Click to expand...


Ah the famous AB 461. 
Read and research how Breitbart twisted the technicality of Ab461. You must be desperate.

I  probably encountered this AB461 at least 8 to 10 times of the same topic.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, no. I think you are in deep deep denial. Pandering to illegals is becoming the norm. And the fact you folks are in a major denial pretending the rest  us are "baddies", just cliches it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the object of the motor-voter bill is to register illegal aliens who vote for the anti-American party, the Democrats.
Click to expand...


Both of you are defective human being.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> "Well known that over 3 million illegals voted in just 3 California counties last November. Democrats love to brag about winning the popular vote but that is pure bullsh*t. There could have been well over 5 to 6 million bogus votes cast for Hillary last November."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart comment
> 
> 
> I certainly concur.
> 
> And this tread proves same.



Another bullshit don't you ever get tired?
In order to make that happen------ You need thousands with S of both Republicans and Democrats to coordinate that kind of massive fraud.
Do you have any link to support your lies?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known plenty of immigrants, from Lithuania or Hungary. They came here legally and fled from valid threats, LEGALLY. Now, why can't Mexicans? They ignore our immigration laws because it's convenient for them? Is that how this works now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, be fair to Mexicans.....they do it because Democrats tell 'em to.
> 
> *"Most Illegal Immigrants Crossing Border Believe They Are Eligible for Legal Status. Obama’s Actions Make That No Surprise."*
> *Most Illegal Immigrants Crossing Border Believe They Are Eligible for Legal Status
> 
> *
> *The half-heads arguing in this thread pretend they are surprised.*
Click to expand...


Coming from Daily Signal? An ultra hard right wing bias ----- mostly fake news. You've got to be kidding me. 
Are you new here?


----------



## MaryL

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known plenty of immigrants, from Lithuania or Hungary. They came here legally and fled from valid threats, LEGALLY. Now, why can't Mexicans? They ignore our immigration laws because it's convenient for them? Is that how this works now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, be fair to Mexicans.....they do it because Democrats tell 'em to.
> 
> *"Most Illegal Immigrants Crossing Border Believe They Are Eligible for Legal Status. Obama’s Actions Make That No Surprise."*
> *Most Illegal Immigrants Crossing Border Believe They Are Eligible for Legal Status
> 
> *
> *The half-heads arguing in this thread pretend they are surprised.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from Daily Signal? An ultra hard right wing bias ----- mostly fake news. You've got to be kidding me.
> Are you new here?
Click to expand...

Really? Well before You, and I will probably  here be long after you are gone and forgotten kiddo.


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is designed to allow illegal aliens to flash that card....
> 
> ....and vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? An AB-60 license cannot be used to register to vote. From that same document...
> 
> _*How can I use an AB 60 license?*
> 
> An AB 60 license is valid for driving and for state ID purposes. An AB 60 license is not a federal ID and cannot be used for certain federal purposes, such as entering restricted parts of federal buildings. *It does not give anyone the right to work, vote, or receive any benefits that the person wasn’t already eligible for. *_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many government employees care enough to read the license....zero, ok, that may not be fair.  How about 1 out of 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense. One out of 100? Prove it.
> 
> Are you saying that when these AB 60 people applied for federal aid, register to vote or anything they just give it away without even looking at the DL?  Since when that is the norm?
> How do the hell they even know the name without looking?  I can assure you 100% that AB60 is only for driving benefits and to secure car insurance. Nothing more.
> Are you aware that there are Republican observers at the polls?
> Did you hear anyone from them witnessed any illegal or voting fraud?   NONE.
Click to expand...


Prove it !!!  Really?  When's the last time you went into a DMV?


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> A california drivers license is only useable for voting in california.  Which firewalls AB-60 voter registrations.  *So you can only use a California drivers license to vote in other states.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Americanchic has a point. * People with AB-60 california drivers licenses, can use it to vote in the other 49 states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? An AB-60 license cannot be used to register to vote. From that same document...
> 
> _*How can I use an AB 60 license?*
> 
> An AB 60 license is valid for driving and for state ID purposes. An AB 60 license is not a federal ID and cannot be used for certain federal purposes, such as entering restricted parts of federal buildings. *It does not give anyone the right to work, vote, or receive any benefits that the person wasn’t already eligible for. *_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many government employees care enough to read the license....zero, ok, that may not be fair.  How about 1 out of 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense. One out of 100? Prove it.
> 
> Are you saying that when these AB 60 people applied for federal aid, register to vote or anything they just give it away without even looking at the DL?  Since when that is the norm?
> How do the hell they even know the name without looking?  I can assure you 100% that AB60 is only for driving benefits and to secure car insurance. Nothing more.
> Are you aware that there are Republican observers at the polls?
> Did you hear anyone from them witnessed any illegal or voting fraud?   NONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it !!!  Really?  When's the last time you went into a DMV?
Click to expand...


About 5 weeks ago and my neighbor's son work at San Diego DMV. 

One out of 100? Yes you need to prove it. Or yo just another liar.


----------



## charwin95

MaryL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known plenty of immigrants, from Lithuania or Hungary. They came here legally and fled from valid threats, LEGALLY. Now, why can't Mexicans? They ignore our immigration laws because it's convenient for them? Is that how this works now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, be fair to Mexicans.....they do it because Democrats tell 'em to.
> 
> *"Most Illegal Immigrants Crossing Border Believe They Are Eligible for Legal Status. Obama’s Actions Make That No Surprise."*
> *Most Illegal Immigrants Crossing Border Believe They Are Eligible for Legal Status
> 
> *
> *The half-heads arguing in this thread pretend they are surprised.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from Daily Signal? An ultra hard right wing bias ----- mostly fake news. You've got to be kidding me.
> Are you new here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Well before You, and I will probably  here be long after you are gone and forgotten kiddo.
Click to expand...


So why are you posting all these nonsense  worthless bias link? 
You should know better.


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the AB-60 guide book.  Seems to be fairly clear the politicians in California are telling everyone else, they don't give a crap.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using a fake name or social security number in the past, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The concern for anyone who used fake information in a prior driver’s license application to the DMV is that the DMV could refer the person to criminal prosecution for fraud. BUT the DMV’s current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information so long as the false information did not cause any harm.
> 
> *If I applied for a driver’s license in California using someone else’s social security number, will I be at risk if I apply for an AB 60 license?*
> The DMV’s current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution unless that false information caused harm to others.
> 
> *I have a deportation order, but I did not leave. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk if I apply?*
> People with deportation orders, especially recent ones, may put themselves at risk of being discovered by ICE if they apply for an AB 60 license. Anyone ordered deported since January 1, 2014 is considered a priority for enforcement and deportation. While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE, if ICE is already looking for you and asks the DMV for information about you, the DMV will provide it. If you believe that ICE is looking for you, or if you have a recent deportation order, applying for an AB 60 license could place you at greater risk and is not advisable.
> 
> *I am in removal proceedings. Will this affect my ability to apply for an AB 60 license or place me at risk?*
> Immigration history is not a factor in eligibility for an AB 60 license. The information that the DMV could share with ICE includes a person’s name, address, and photograph. Because you are already in removal proceedings, and assuming ICE already knows your name, address, and what you look like, there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license.
> 
> 
> *I am eligible for deferred action (DAPA or expanded DACA) based on President Obama’s executive action. Should I apply for a license now or wait to see if I can apply for deferred action?*
> 
> This is ultimately your decision. But the new deferred action programs have not begun yet. They are being litigated in court and it is unclear if or when they might start. Even once they do begin, it could take a long time before the applications are approved. In the meantime, if you get an AB 60 license now, you can drive lawfully while we wait for the deferred action process.
> 
> 
> 
> So? An AB-60 license cannot be used to register to vote. From that same document...
> 
> _*How can I use an AB 60 license?*
> 
> An AB 60 license is valid for driving and for state ID purposes. An AB 60 license is not a federal ID and cannot be used for certain federal purposes, such as entering restricted parts of federal buildings. *It does not give anyone the right to work, vote, or receive any benefits that the person wasn’t already eligible for. *_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many government employees care enough to read the license....zero, ok, that may not be fair.  How about 1 out of 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense. One out of 100? Prove it.
> 
> Are you saying that when these AB 60 people applied for federal aid, register to vote or anything they just give it away without even looking at the DL?  Since when that is the norm?
> How do the hell they even know the name without looking?  I can assure you 100% that AB60 is only for driving benefits and to secure car insurance. Nothing more.
> Are you aware that there are Republican observers at the polls?
> Did you hear anyone from them witnessed any illegal or voting fraud?   NONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it !!!  Really?  When's the last time you went into a DMV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 5 weeks ago and my neighbor's son work at San Diego DMV.
> 
> One out of 100? Yes you need to prove it. Or yo just another liar.
Click to expand...


Wow, you must have the only DMV in Ca where employees give a crap.  All others only seem to hire vegetables.


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? An AB-60 license cannot be used to register to vote. From that same document...
> 
> _*How can I use an AB 60 license?*
> 
> An AB 60 license is valid for driving and for state ID purposes. An AB 60 license is not a federal ID and cannot be used for certain federal purposes, such as entering restricted parts of federal buildings. *It does not give anyone the right to work, vote, or receive any benefits that the person wasn’t already eligible for. *_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many government employees care enough to read the license....zero, ok, that may not be fair.  How about 1 out of 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense. One out of 100? Prove it.
> 
> Are you saying that when these AB 60 people applied for federal aid, register to vote or anything they just give it away without even looking at the DL?  Since when that is the norm?
> How do the hell they even know the name without looking?  I can assure you 100% that AB60 is only for driving benefits and to secure car insurance. Nothing more.
> Are you aware that there are Republican observers at the polls?
> Did you hear anyone from them witnessed any illegal or voting fraud?   NONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it !!!  Really?  When's the last time you went into a DMV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 5 weeks ago and my neighbor's son work at San Diego DMV.
> 
> One out of 100? Yes you need to prove it. Or yo just another liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you must have the only DMV in Ca where employees give a crap.  All others only seem to hire vegetables.
Click to expand...


So you have nothing to prove your bogus rebuttal? 
Why do you people post these kind of lies?


----------



## charwin95

MaryL said:


> Damn. It's a no win situation here.  Illegals take poor  unskilled  labor intensive  american jobs ( yes they do), then legal immigrants  take upper echelon well educated  jobs as well.  We have this double whammy going on here.  My parents were legal immigrants, I am thinking  we should be reasonable . Enough is enough. Fair is fair. Let's worry about our own first.



You are clueless.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, sure.  Hell, maybe even in reality.  You haven't provided any actual evidence of it, though.  Just speculation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....wadda ya' say about this?
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens are living in this country....then we'll compare that to how many voted.
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But.....if it's a far greater number.......
> 
> *And it is.
> *
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. ....not a single leftist defender of Bill's wife's imaginary victory in the 'popular vote' has confronted post #68 which brings *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 
> 
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
Click to expand...


CAIRCO ------- Fuck me. I am very familiar with this organization. In general these are nothing but anti immigration.
You might as well post Bannon, Trump and Hitler face. 

Why do post these kind of worthless link?


----------



## Trump The Russian Spy

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.




You've got no evidence, dolt.  I ain't enraged, I'm simply pointing out that you're a shameless Repug idiot who doesn't care about facts.  Which is true of all Repugs.


----------



## g5000

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens...*


*

Every time you mention it, you are lying.  And you brag about this?  Weird.



PoliticalChic said:



			following Obama's telling them to vote
		
Click to expand...

Another lie.  It's amazing how many hoaxes you swallow, retard.  Positively amazing.

You have never provided a single shred of evidence millions of illegals voted for Clinton.  Not once.  You are just a parroting rube.
*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, sure.  Hell, maybe even in reality.  You haven't provided any actual evidence of it, though.  Just speculation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not speculative. Pandering to illegal aliens  has become the norm. Fighting racism yada yada.  Pandering is pandering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand what the word speculative means?  Saying "pandering is pandering" is not evidence of millions of illegals being registered to vote, nor evidence of millions of illegals having voted for Clinton.
Click to expand...


"Do you understand what the word speculative means? "

Of course I do, you dunce....I'm far better educated than you.

Speculative refers to 'Trump colluded with Putin" and "Trump obstructed justice."


It doesn't apply to me, I've provided lots of evidence of both millions of illegal aliens in the country, and of Obama telling them to vote, and of Democrats making that a simple....automatic.....process.


And, as  bonus, proven you a lying low-life.


Any questions?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're sounding dumber and dumber...
> 
> Check out what this lady says at 0:52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman isn't even speaking at 0:52.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best you can do?
> 
> Soooo....I skewered you again, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> For readers.....she admitted that she used an illegal SS #
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does someone using an illegal SS# to get hired by a private company have to do with claims that the DMV doesn't ask for proof anything?
> 
> You're not even trying to reply to the actual points brought up, are you?
Click to expand...




Your attempt to dig yourself out of the hole is both obvious and pathetic.


----------



## PoliticalChic

MaryL said:


> Damn. It's a no win situation here.  Illegals take poor  unskilled  labor intensive  american jobs ( yes they do), then legal immigrants  take upper echelon well educated  jobs as well.  We have this double whammy going on here.  My parents were legal immigrants, I am thinking  we should be reasonable . Enough is enough. Fair is fair. Let's worry about our own first.




"My parents were legal immigrants,..."

Mine, too.

Got to NYC...couldn't find a place to live, so we rented a Jamaican's hat.


----------



## PoliticalChic

MaryL said:


> I look at a broad group of folks , white, Hispanic, blacks, displaced by Hispanic "immigrants" of questionable status. Why? Because they work cheaper, are less willing to go to OSHA because they are so willingly co-opt American workers everywhere, selling us out. Yey for illegal aliens! I am not feeling the love here.



And the single most important characteristic to Liberals.....they vote Democrat.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Find those 3 million illegal votes yet?

lol


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like dat, boyyyyeeeeeee????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah the famous AB 461.
> Read and research how Breitbart twisted the technicality of Ab461. You must be desperate.
> 
> I  probably encountered this AB461 at least 8 to 10 times of the same topic.
Click to expand...





Now....let me see if I understand the Democrat policy/rules as it pertains to illegal aliens....

1. "....the DMV’s [read 'Democrat government's'] current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information..." [as long as they vote correctly.]

2. "The DMV’s [Democrat's] current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution...[as long as...you know what...]
This is exactly what the snake, Obama, said to illegal aliens in that interview.

3. "While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE..."
Seems they've chosen sides....they go with illegal aliens in opposition to American laws. Must be Democrats.

4. "there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license."
What the heck, you're being kicked out anyway....might as well vote.
From the AB-60 guide book.
https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, sure.  Hell, maybe even in reality.  You haven't provided any actual evidence of it, though.  Just speculation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not speculative. Pandering to illegal aliens  has become the norm. Fighting racism yada yada.  Pandering is pandering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand what the word speculative means?  Saying "pandering is pandering" is not evidence of millions of illegals being registered to vote, nor evidence of millions of illegals having voted for Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Do you understand what the word speculative means? "
> 
> Of course I do, you dunce....I'm far better educated than you.
> 
> Speculative refers to 'Trump colluded with Putin" and "Trump obstructed justice."
> 
> 
> It doesn't apply to me, I've provided lots of evidence of both millions of illegal aliens in the country, and of Obama telling them to vote, and of Democrats making that a simple....automatic.....process.
> 
> 
> And, as  bonus, proven you a lying low-life.
> 
> 
> Any questions?
Click to expand...


No, you've just lied, or posted misinformation out of ignorance.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, no. I think you are in deep deep denial. Pandering to illegals is becoming the norm. And the fact you folks are in a major denial pretending the rest  us are "baddies", just cliches it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the object of the motor-voter bill is to register illegal aliens who vote for the anti-American party, the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of you are defective human being.
Click to expand...



Translation: "You've both proven your points..and I hate you for destroying my world view."

Excellent.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Well known that over 3 million illegals voted in just 3 California counties last November. Democrats love to brag about winning the popular vote but that is pure bullsh*t. There could have been well over 5 to 6 million bogus votes cast for Hillary last November."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart comment
> 
> 
> I certainly concur.
> 
> And this tread proves same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another bullshit don't you ever get tired?
> In order to make that happen------ You need thousands with S of both Republicans and Democrats to coordinate that kind of massive fraud.
> Do you have any link to support your lies?
Click to expand...



Why are you Leftists so foul-mouthed when you lose?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known plenty of immigrants, from Lithuania or Hungary. They came here legally and fled from valid threats, LEGALLY. Now, why can't Mexicans? They ignore our immigration laws because it's convenient for them? Is that how this works now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, be fair to Mexicans.....they do it because Democrats tell 'em to.
> 
> *"Most Illegal Immigrants Crossing Border Believe They Are Eligible for Legal Status. Obama’s Actions Make That No Surprise."*
> *Most Illegal Immigrants Crossing Border Believe They Are Eligible for Legal Status
> 
> *
> *The half-heads arguing in this thread pretend they are surprised.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from Daily Signal? An ultra hard right wing bias ----- mostly fake news. You've got to be kidding me.
> Are you new here?
Click to expand...




Losers always deny the source when they can't deny the fact.

Raise your paw.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Are you kidding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, sure.  Hell, maybe even in reality.  You haven't provided any actual evidence of it, though.  Just speculation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....wadda ya' say about this?
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens are living in this country....then we'll compare that to how many voted.
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But.....if it's a far greater number.......
> 
> *And it is.
> *
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. ....not a single leftist defender of Bill's wife's imaginary victory in the 'popular vote' has confronted post #68 which brings *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 
> 
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CAIRCO ------- Fuck me. I am very familiar with this organization. In general these are nothing but anti immigration.
> You might as well post Bannon, Trump and Hitler face.
> 
> Why do post these kind of worthless link?
Click to expand...




I already told you that I accepted the Liberal white flag, your vulgarity....further of same is unnecessary.


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens...*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Every time you mention it, you are lying.  And you brag about this?  Weird.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> following Obama's telling them to vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lie.  It's amazing how many hoaxes you swallow, retard.  Positively amazing.
> 
> You have never provided a single shred of evidence millions of illegals voted for Clinton.  Not once.  You are just a parroting rube.*
Click to expand...



Oh, no....the 'military explosives expert' is back.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Trump The Russian Spy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got no evidence, dolt.  I ain't enraged, I'm simply pointing out that you're a shameless Repug idiot who doesn't care about facts.  Which is true of all Repugs.
Click to expand...



Now....remember the Old Dominion study?
"Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at *noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. *In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."*
http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.



But....if 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time

....and now

a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)

and...

b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....


....ya' think maybe more than six and a half percent went to the polls???
* Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????

You bet they did.*
Soooo....how many?


----------



## PoliticalChic

This from the career criminal and congenital liar:
"But this was an election that was, in many ways, about anger. And Trump and Sanders capitalized on that.

“Yes.” Clinton nods. “And I beat both of them.”
Inside Hillary Clinton’s Surreal Post-Election Life



Only if one counts the illegal aliens who voted for her.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding about what?  Needing to provide proof of identity to get a state-issued ID or driver's license?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, sure.  Hell, maybe even in reality.  You haven't provided any actual evidence of it, though.  Just speculation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not speculative. Pandering to illegal aliens  has become the norm. Fighting racism yada yada.  Pandering is pandering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand what the word speculative means?  Saying "pandering is pandering" is not evidence of millions of illegals being registered to vote, nor evidence of millions of illegals having voted for Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Do you understand what the word speculative means? "
> 
> Of course I do, you dunce....I'm far better educated than you.
> 
> Speculative refers to 'Trump colluded with Putin" and "Trump obstructed justice."
> 
> 
> It doesn't apply to me, I've provided lots of evidence of both millions of illegal aliens in the country, and of Obama telling them to vote, and of Democrats making that a simple....automatic.....process.
> 
> 
> And, as  bonus, proven you a lying low-life.
> 
> 
> Any questions?
Click to expand...


You are so intelligent and well-educated that you are quoting and responding to a post not directed at you.  

You've also continued to spout straw man arguments; I have claimed neither that Trump colluded with Putin, nor that Trump obstructed justice.

You have continued to ignore the relevant laws in California regarding voting, which have been shown to you.  You've repeatedly cited an LA Times article, either completely misunderstanding simple statements in that article or lying about them.  You've even been shown another LA Times article, a link to which is in the article you have spammed a link to in this thread, which says that illegals who get licenses in CA will not be registered to vote.

You have also spammed a link to a Brietbart article about CA law AB1461 as though it is evidence of 3 million illegals voting for Clinton in the past presidential election, but somehow ignored that the law in question wasn't in effect during the election.  That is clearly stated in the opening of the article, which you have quoted multiple times.  

To summarize, you have made a few claims regarding illegals voting, posted a couple of link which are, at best, very weak evidence to support your claims, then you have ignored any countering arguments or evidence and, instead, called those arguing with you liars (mostly without pointing out the supposed lies) and claimed some sort of internet victory.

I've had about all of the "because I say so" arguing as I am willing to deal with in this thread.  So, congratulations!  You can claim another victory for using such an annoying, senseless form of debate that another person will stop bothering to engage with you.


----------



## Trump The Russian Spy

PoliticalChic said:


> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got no evidence, dolt.  I ain't enraged, I'm simply pointing out that you're a shameless Repug idiot who doesn't care about facts.  Which is true of all Repugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now....remember the Old Dominion study?
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at *noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. *In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."*
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe more than six and a half percent went to the polls???
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> You bet they did.*
> Soooo....how many?
Click to expand...


This is from the article that you posted, idiot -

"However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*. Indeed, given the extraordinary efforts made by the Obama and McCain campaigns to mobilize voters in 2008, the relatively small portion of non-citizens who voted in 2008 likely exceeded the portion of non-citizens voting in other recent U.S. elections."

So what exactly are you whining about, again?

Repug voter suppression of minorities is a much bigger problem, as indicated in this recent N. Carolina appeals court ruling.  Even the arch-conservative U.S. Supreme Court refused to hear this case, after the Repug N. Carolina government objected:

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/us/politics/voter-id-laws-supreme-court-north-carolina.html?_r=0 

You see a pattern here, lightweight?  I, the liberal, present real evidence to support my position.  You, the hopelessly stupid, unsophisticated Repug partisan goober hack, present absolutely nothing.

You've got nothing, Repug lightweight.  You're nothing but a sad Trump clown.  Go put your clown suit on.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Trump The Russian Spy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got no evidence, dolt.  I ain't enraged, I'm simply pointing out that you're a shameless Repug idiot who doesn't care about facts.  Which is true of all Repugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now....remember the Old Dominion study?
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at *noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. *In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."*
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe more than six and a half percent went to the polls???
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> You bet they did.*
> Soooo....how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is from the article that you posted, idiot -
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*. Indeed, given the extraordinary efforts made by the Obama and McCain campaigns to mobilize voters in 2008, the relatively small portion of non-citizens who voted in 2008 likely exceeded the portion of non-citizens voting in other recent U.S. elections."
> 
> So what exactly are you whining about, again?
> 
> Repug voter suppression of minorities is a much bigger problem, as indicated in this recent N. Carolina appeals court ruling.  Even the arch-conservative U.S. Supreme Court refused to hear this case, after the Repug N. Carolina government objected:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/us/politics/voter-id-laws-supreme-court-north-carolina.html?_r=0
> 
> You see a pattern here, lightweight?  I, the liberal, present real evidence to support my position.  You, the hopelessly stupid, unsophisticated Repug partisan goober hack, present absolutely nothing.
> 
> You've got nothing, Repug lightweight.  You're nothing but a sad Trump clown.  Go put your clown suit on.
Click to expand...




"However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."


Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.

Excellent beginning.

You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.


Immediately.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Sure looks like Democrats produced a scheme to allow illegal aliens to vote, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your mind, sure.  Hell, maybe even in reality.  You haven't provided any actual evidence of it, though.  Just speculation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not speculative. Pandering to illegal aliens  has become the norm. Fighting racism yada yada.  Pandering is pandering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand what the word speculative means?  Saying "pandering is pandering" is not evidence of millions of illegals being registered to vote, nor evidence of millions of illegals having voted for Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Do you understand what the word speculative means? "
> 
> Of course I do, you dunce....I'm far better educated than you.
> 
> Speculative refers to 'Trump colluded with Putin" and "Trump obstructed justice."
> 
> 
> It doesn't apply to me, I've provided lots of evidence of both millions of illegal aliens in the country, and of Obama telling them to vote, and of Democrats making that a simple....automatic.....process.
> 
> 
> And, as  bonus, proven you a lying low-life.
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so intelligent and well-educated that you are quoting and responding to a post not directed at you.
> 
> You've also continued to spout straw man arguments; I have claimed neither that Trump colluded with Putin, nor that Trump obstructed justice.
> 
> You have continued to ignore the relevant laws in California regarding voting, which have been shown to you.  You've repeatedly cited an LA Times article, either completely misunderstanding simple statements in that article or lying about them.  You've even been shown another LA Times article, a link to which is in the article you have spammed a link to in this thread, which says that illegals who get licenses in CA will not be registered to vote.
> 
> You have also spammed a link to a Brietbart article about CA law AB1461 as though it is evidence of 3 million illegals voting for Clinton in the past presidential election, but somehow ignored that the law in question wasn't in effect during the election.  That is clearly stated in the opening of the article, which you have quoted multiple times.
> 
> To summarize, you have made a few claims regarding illegals voting, posted a couple of link which are, at best, very weak evidence to support your claims, then you have ignored any countering arguments or evidence and, instead, called those arguing with you liars (mostly without pointing out the supposed lies) and claimed some sort of internet victory.
> 
> I've had about all of the "because I say so" arguing as I am willing to deal with in this thread.  So, congratulations!  You can claim another victory for using such an annoying, senseless form of debate that another person will stop bothering to engage with you.
Click to expand...





"....you are quoting and responding to a post not directed at you. "


And the problem with that is.....what?

Seems that your inner Fascist is showing.


----------



## Trump The Russian Spy

PoliticalChic said:


> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got no evidence, dolt.  I ain't enraged, I'm simply pointing out that you're a shameless Repug idiot who doesn't care about facts.  Which is true of all Repugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now....remember the Old Dominion study?
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at *noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. *In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."*
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe more than six and a half percent went to the polls???
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> You bet they did.*
> Soooo....how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is from the article that you posted, idiot -
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*. Indeed, given the extraordinary efforts made by the Obama and McCain campaigns to mobilize voters in 2008, the relatively small portion of non-citizens who voted in 2008 likely exceeded the portion of non-citizens voting in other recent U.S. elections."
> 
> So what exactly are you whining about, again?
> 
> Repug voter suppression of minorities is a much bigger problem, as indicated in this recent N. Carolina appeals court ruling.  Even the arch-conservative U.S. Supreme Court refused to hear this case, after the Repug N. Carolina government objected:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/us/politics/voter-id-laws-supreme-court-north-carolina.html?_r=0
> 
> You see a pattern here, lightweight?  I, the liberal, present real evidence to support my position.  You, the hopelessly stupid, unsophisticated Repug partisan goober hack, present absolutely nothing.
> 
> You've got nothing, Repug lightweight.  You're nothing but a sad Trump clown.  Go put your clown suit on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
Click to expand...


Not really.  "Quite small" can mean nothing.  What's shameful is how you've exaggerated this "problem" immensely, like the intellectually dishonest Trump Repug clown that are.  While ignoring the much bigger voter suppression problem, of course.

Not that your shameful dishonesty bothers you at all.


----------



## RightyTighty

The PC trademarked two-finger exercise program - Ladies, begin.  Crtl C now Ctrl V, again, Crtl C now Ctrl V.  Make it burn, that's the spirit.


----------



## Dim Bulb

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your mind, sure.  Hell, maybe even in reality.  You haven't provided any actual evidence of it, though.  Just speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not speculative. Pandering to illegal aliens  has become the norm. Fighting racism yada yada.  Pandering is pandering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand what the word speculative means?  Saying "pandering is pandering" is not evidence of millions of illegals being registered to vote, nor evidence of millions of illegals having voted for Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Do you understand what the word speculative means? "
> 
> Of course I do, you dunce....I'm far better educated than you.
> 
> Speculative refers to 'Trump colluded with Putin" and "Trump obstructed justice."
> 
> 
> It doesn't apply to me, I've provided lots of evidence of both millions of illegal aliens in the country, and of Obama telling them to vote, and of Democrats making that a simple....automatic.....process.
> 
> 
> And, as  bonus, proven you a lying low-life.
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so intelligent and well-educated that you are quoting and responding to a post not directed at you.
> 
> You've also continued to spout straw man arguments; I have claimed neither that Trump colluded with Putin, nor that Trump obstructed justice.
> 
> You have continued to ignore the relevant laws in California regarding voting, which have been shown to you.  You've repeatedly cited an LA Times article, either completely misunderstanding simple statements in that article or lying about them.  You've even been shown another LA Times article, a link to which is in the article you have spammed a link to in this thread, which says that illegals who get licenses in CA will not be registered to vote.
> 
> You have also spammed a link to a Brietbart article about CA law AB1461 as though it is evidence of 3 million illegals voting for Clinton in the past presidential election, but somehow ignored that the law in question wasn't in effect during the election.  That is clearly stated in the opening of the article, which you have quoted multiple times.
> 
> To summarize, you have made a few claims regarding illegals voting, posted a couple of link which are, at best, very weak evidence to support your claims, then you have ignored any countering arguments or evidence and, instead, called those arguing with you liars (mostly without pointing out the supposed lies) and claimed some sort of internet victory.
> 
> I've had about all of the "because I say so" arguing as I am willing to deal with in this thread.  So, congratulations!  You can claim another victory for using such an annoying, senseless form of debate that another person will stop bothering to engage with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....you are quoting and responding to a post not directed at you. "
> 
> 
> And the problem with that is.....what?
> 
> Seems that your inner Fascist is showing.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm just posting here again in order to allow you to once again respond with a personal attack and reveal that you have become that which you hate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Flash

PoliticalChic said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the same interview where Obama promotes how voters must be U.S. citizens. You know, what you bizarrely refer to as encouraging illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a riot, PoliticalHack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you can't deny, Ugly?
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you.
> 
> Neither one of them campaigned on a rigged election, nor suggested that their supporters committ a *FELONY *by voting twice.  "You don't know if your mail in ballot gets counted-*-came out of Trump's mouth*"
> Did Trump encourage his Colorado supporters to vote twice?
> Trump Urges Supporters To Vote Twice, Claiming ‘Rigged’ Election [Breaking]
> 
> Trump has a lot of stupid supporters that would have taken action on that comment.  And if you've ever volunteered at an election precinct you would know the checks and balances that go on--which is why voter FRAUD* is so rare.*
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you. "
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> That's why you're here....because I exposed the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> He told illegal aliens to vote for Bill's wife.
> The authorized breaking the law.
> 
> In your support of him....you share the contumely....better look that up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look lil Einstein you're just trying to prop up the Ass Clown that is sitting in the Oval Office with his outrageous claim that the reason he didn't win the popular vote was because 3 to 5 million illegals voted in this country.
> 
> *It was Trump that campaigned on a RIGGED election.  It was Trump that encouraged his supporters to vote more than once.  It was Trump  that told them to NOT TRUST the system that they're mail in ballots may not be getting counted. It was Trump that stated that if he didn't "win" the election it would be because the election was rigged.* *It was* *Trump that encouraged his supporters to commit a FELONY and a couple of them did.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> *Both of these people stated that the reason they did it--was because they believed Trump when he said the election was rigged.*  Most noteworthy they did not find *anyone* that tried to vote twice for Hillary Clinton.
> Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> No illegal is *STUPID* enough to* RISK *getting caught and deported--just so they can cast a vote--*DUMBASS*.
> 
> _* But-*-I think it would be a great idea to do a nationwide audit on everyone that cast a vote for the Ass Clown to insure there aren't more of them.
> _
> A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's review:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*
> 
> *....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense, huh?*
Click to expand...



Lets look at the dots.

California had the lowest percentage for Trump.

Trump ran on an anti illegal immigrant platform.

California has more illegals than Carter has Liver Pills.

California has lax voter ID requirement.

Most of the large voting districts are run by Democrat politicians. 

It doesn't take  a rocket scientist to connect those dots, does it?.


----------



## RightyTighty

Flash said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you can't deny, Ugly?
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you.
> 
> Neither one of them campaigned on a rigged election, nor suggested that their supporters committ a *FELONY *by voting twice.  "You don't know if your mail in ballot gets counted-*-came out of Trump's mouth*"
> Did Trump encourage his Colorado supporters to vote twice?
> Trump Urges Supporters To Vote Twice, Claiming ‘Rigged’ Election [Breaking]
> 
> Trump has a lot of stupid supporters that would have taken action on that comment.  And if you've ever volunteered at an election precinct you would know the checks and balances that go on--which is why voter FRAUD* is so rare.*
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you. "
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> That's why you're here....because I exposed the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> He told illegal aliens to vote for Bill's wife.
> The authorized breaking the law.
> 
> In your support of him....you share the contumely....better look that up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look lil Einstein you're just trying to prop up the Ass Clown that is sitting in the Oval Office with his outrageous claim that the reason he didn't win the popular vote was because 3 to 5 million illegals voted in this country.
> 
> *It was Trump that campaigned on a RIGGED election.  It was Trump that encouraged his supporters to vote more than once.  It was Trump  that told them to NOT TRUST the system that they're mail in ballots may not be getting counted. It was Trump that stated that if he didn't "win" the election it would be because the election was rigged.* *It was* *Trump that encouraged his supporters to commit a FELONY and a couple of them did.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> *Both of these people stated that the reason they did it--was because they believed Trump when he said the election was rigged.*  Most noteworthy they did not find *anyone* that tried to vote twice for Hillary Clinton.
> Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> No illegal is *STUPID* enough to* RISK *getting caught and deported--just so they can cast a vote--*DUMBASS*.
> 
> _* But-*-I think it would be a great idea to do a nationwide audit on everyone that cast a vote for the Ass Clown to insure there aren't more of them.
> _
> A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's review:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*
> 
> *....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets look at the dots.
> 
> California had the lowest percentage for Trump.
> 
> Trump ran on an anti illegal immigrant platform.
> 
> California has more illegals than Carter has Liver Pills.
> 
> California has lax voter ID requirement.
> 
> Most of the large voting districts are run by Democrat politicians.
> 
> It doesn't take  a rocket scientist to connect those dots, does it?.
Click to expand...

If it's so easy - why can't you prove jack-shit?


----------



## Trump The Russian Spy

PoliticalChic said:


> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got no evidence, dolt.  I ain't enraged, I'm simply pointing out that you're a shameless Repug idiot who doesn't care about facts.  Which is true of all Repugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now....remember the Old Dominion study?
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at *noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. *In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."*
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe more than six and a half percent went to the polls???
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> You bet they did.*
> Soooo....how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is from the article that you posted, idiot -
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*. Indeed, given the extraordinary efforts made by the Obama and McCain campaigns to mobilize voters in 2008, the relatively small portion of non-citizens who voted in 2008 likely exceeded the portion of non-citizens voting in other recent U.S. elections."
> 
> So what exactly are you whining about, again?
> 
> Repug voter suppression of minorities is a much bigger problem, as indicated in this recent N. Carolina appeals court ruling.  Even the arch-conservative U.S. Supreme Court refused to hear this case, after the Repug N. Carolina government objected:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/us/politics/voter-id-laws-supreme-court-north-carolina.html?_r=0
> 
> You see a pattern here, lightweight?  I, the liberal, present real evidence to support my position.  You, the hopelessly stupid, unsophisticated Repug partisan goober hack, present absolutely nothing.
> 
> You've got nothing, Repug lightweight.  You're nothing but a sad Trump clown.  Go put your clown suit on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
Click to expand...


Quoting your article is "parroting DNC talking points"?   

You're a fucking idiot with no facts, no game, and no intellect.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Trump The Russian Spy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got no evidence, dolt.  I ain't enraged, I'm simply pointing out that you're a shameless Repug idiot who doesn't care about facts.  Which is true of all Repugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now....remember the Old Dominion study?
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at *noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. *In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."*
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe more than six and a half percent went to the polls???
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> You bet they did.*
> Soooo....how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is from the article that you posted, idiot -
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*. Indeed, given the extraordinary efforts made by the Obama and McCain campaigns to mobilize voters in 2008, the relatively small portion of non-citizens who voted in 2008 likely exceeded the portion of non-citizens voting in other recent U.S. elections."
> 
> So what exactly are you whining about, again?
> 
> Repug voter suppression of minorities is a much bigger problem, as indicated in this recent N. Carolina appeals court ruling.  Even the arch-conservative U.S. Supreme Court refused to hear this case, after the Repug N. Carolina government objected:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/us/politics/voter-id-laws-supreme-court-north-carolina.html?_r=0
> 
> You see a pattern here, lightweight?  I, the liberal, present real evidence to support my position.  You, the hopelessly stupid, unsophisticated Repug partisan goober hack, present absolutely nothing.
> 
> You've got nothing, Repug lightweight.  You're nothing but a sad Trump clown.  Go put your clown suit on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  "Quite small" can mean nothing.  What's shameful is how you've exaggerated this "problem" immensely, like the intellectually dishonest Trump Repug clown that are.  While ignoring the much bigger voter suppression problem, of course.
> 
> Not that your shameful dishonesty bothers you at all.
Click to expand...



"Quite small" can mean nothing."

But you don't now what it means, huh?

It is an admission that illegal aliens vote...illegally....just as the snake, Obama, told them to.




Now...how about admitting that your posts are dictated directly from the DNC.

Waiting.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dim Bulb said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not speculative. Pandering to illegal aliens  has become the norm. Fighting racism yada yada.  Pandering is pandering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand what the word speculative means?  Saying "pandering is pandering" is not evidence of millions of illegals being registered to vote, nor evidence of millions of illegals having voted for Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Do you understand what the word speculative means? "
> 
> Of course I do, you dunce....I'm far better educated than you.
> 
> Speculative refers to 'Trump colluded with Putin" and "Trump obstructed justice."
> 
> 
> It doesn't apply to me, I've provided lots of evidence of both millions of illegal aliens in the country, and of Obama telling them to vote, and of Democrats making that a simple....automatic.....process.
> 
> 
> And, as  bonus, proven you a lying low-life.
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so intelligent and well-educated that you are quoting and responding to a post not directed at you.
> 
> You've also continued to spout straw man arguments; I have claimed neither that Trump colluded with Putin, nor that Trump obstructed justice.
> 
> You have continued to ignore the relevant laws in California regarding voting, which have been shown to you.  You've repeatedly cited an LA Times article, either completely misunderstanding simple statements in that article or lying about them.  You've even been shown another LA Times article, a link to which is in the article you have spammed a link to in this thread, which says that illegals who get licenses in CA will not be registered to vote.
> 
> You have also spammed a link to a Brietbart article about CA law AB1461 as though it is evidence of 3 million illegals voting for Clinton in the past presidential election, but somehow ignored that the law in question wasn't in effect during the election.  That is clearly stated in the opening of the article, which you have quoted multiple times.
> 
> To summarize, you have made a few claims regarding illegals voting, posted a couple of link which are, at best, very weak evidence to support your claims, then you have ignored any countering arguments or evidence and, instead, called those arguing with you liars (mostly without pointing out the supposed lies) and claimed some sort of internet victory.
> 
> I've had about all of the "because I say so" arguing as I am willing to deal with in this thread.  So, congratulations!  You can claim another victory for using such an annoying, senseless form of debate that another person will stop bothering to engage with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....you are quoting and responding to a post not directed at you. "
> 
> 
> And the problem with that is.....what?
> 
> Seems that your inner Fascist is showing.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm just posting here again in order to allow you to once again respond with a personal attack and reveal that you have become that which you hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.
Truman.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flash said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you can't deny, Ugly?
> 
> Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying '*don't worry...no one will catch you.'*
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you.
> 
> Neither one of them campaigned on a rigged election, nor suggested that their supporters committ a *FELONY *by voting twice.  "You don't know if your mail in ballot gets counted-*-came out of Trump's mouth*"
> Did Trump encourage his Colorado supporters to vote twice?
> Trump Urges Supporters To Vote Twice, Claiming ‘Rigged’ Election [Breaking]
> 
> Trump has a lot of stupid supporters that would have taken action on that comment.  And if you've ever volunteered at an election precinct you would know the checks and balances that go on--which is why voter FRAUD* is so rare.*
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you. "
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> That's why you're here....because I exposed the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> He told illegal aliens to vote for Bill's wife.
> The authorized breaking the law.
> 
> In your support of him....you share the contumely....better look that up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look lil Einstein you're just trying to prop up the Ass Clown that is sitting in the Oval Office with his outrageous claim that the reason he didn't win the popular vote was because 3 to 5 million illegals voted in this country.
> 
> *It was Trump that campaigned on a RIGGED election.  It was Trump that encouraged his supporters to vote more than once.  It was Trump  that told them to NOT TRUST the system that they're mail in ballots may not be getting counted. It was Trump that stated that if he didn't "win" the election it would be because the election was rigged.* *It was* *Trump that encouraged his supporters to commit a FELONY and a couple of them did.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> *Both of these people stated that the reason they did it--was because they believed Trump when he said the election was rigged.*  Most noteworthy they did not find *anyone* that tried to vote twice for Hillary Clinton.
> Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> No illegal is *STUPID* enough to* RISK *getting caught and deported--just so they can cast a vote--*DUMBASS*.
> 
> _* But-*-I think it would be a great idea to do a nationwide audit on everyone that cast a vote for the Ass Clown to insure there aren't more of them.
> _
> A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's review:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*
> 
> *....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets look at the dots.
> 
> California had the lowest percentage for Trump.
> 
> Trump ran on an anti illegal immigrant platform.
> 
> California has more illegals than Carter has Liver Pills.
> 
> California has lax voter ID requirement.
> 
> Most of the large voting districts are run by Democrat politicians.
> 
> It doesn't take  a rocket scientist to connect those dots, does it?.
Click to expand...




Truth infuriates the Left's indoctrinees, as can be seen throughout this thread.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RightyTighty said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you.
> 
> Neither one of them campaigned on a rigged election, nor suggested that their supporters committ a *FELONY *by voting twice.  "You don't know if your mail in ballot gets counted-*-came out of Trump's mouth*"
> Did Trump encourage his Colorado supporters to vote twice?
> Trump Urges Supporters To Vote Twice, Claiming ‘Rigged’ Election [Breaking]
> 
> Trump has a lot of stupid supporters that would have taken action on that comment.  And if you've ever volunteered at an election precinct you would know the checks and balances that go on--which is why voter FRAUD* is so rare.*
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This continual trying to spin it backwards onto Obama or Hillary Clinton is not working for you. "
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> That's why you're here....because I exposed the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> He told illegal aliens to vote for Bill's wife.
> The authorized breaking the law.
> 
> In your support of him....you share the contumely....better look that up, dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look lil Einstein you're just trying to prop up the Ass Clown that is sitting in the Oval Office with his outrageous claim that the reason he didn't win the popular vote was because 3 to 5 million illegals voted in this country.
> 
> *It was Trump that campaigned on a RIGGED election.  It was Trump that encouraged his supporters to vote more than once.  It was Trump  that told them to NOT TRUST the system that they're mail in ballots may not be getting counted. It was Trump that stated that if he didn't "win" the election it would be because the election was rigged.* *It was* *Trump that encouraged his supporters to commit a FELONY and a couple of them did.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Trump Supporter Arrested For Trying to Vote Twice
> 
> *Both of these people stated that the reason they did it--was because they believed Trump when he said the election was rigged.*  Most noteworthy they did not find *anyone* that tried to vote twice for Hillary Clinton.
> Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
> 
> No illegal is *STUPID* enough to* RISK *getting caught and deported--just so they can cast a vote--*DUMBASS*.
> 
> _* But-*-I think it would be a great idea to do a nationwide audit on everyone that cast a vote for the Ass Clown to insure there aren't more of them.
> _
> A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
> 31 In A Billion: Election Expert's Report Shatters Right-Wing Media Voter ID Myths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's review:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. They and a dozen other states give them IDs and driver's licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....*
> 
> *....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets look at the dots.
> 
> California had the lowest percentage for Trump.
> 
> Trump ran on an anti illegal immigrant platform.
> 
> California has more illegals than Carter has Liver Pills.
> 
> California has lax voter ID requirement.
> 
> Most of the large voting districts are run by Democrat politicians.
> 
> It doesn't take  a rocket scientist to connect those dots, does it?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's so easy - why can't you prove jack-shit?
Click to expand...





Whenever you Leftists are reduced to vulgarity it indicates that I have proven exactly what I set out to.


----------



## Dim Bulb

PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand what the word speculative means?  Saying "pandering is pandering" is not evidence of millions of illegals being registered to vote, nor evidence of millions of illegals having voted for Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you understand what the word speculative means? "
> 
> Of course I do, you dunce....I'm far better educated than you.
> 
> Speculative refers to 'Trump colluded with Putin" and "Trump obstructed justice."
> 
> 
> It doesn't apply to me, I've provided lots of evidence of both millions of illegal aliens in the country, and of Obama telling them to vote, and of Democrats making that a simple....automatic.....process.
> 
> 
> And, as  bonus, proven you a lying low-life.
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so intelligent and well-educated that you are quoting and responding to a post not directed at you.
> 
> You've also continued to spout straw man arguments; I have claimed neither that Trump colluded with Putin, nor that Trump obstructed justice.
> 
> You have continued to ignore the relevant laws in California regarding voting, which have been shown to you.  You've repeatedly cited an LA Times article, either completely misunderstanding simple statements in that article or lying about them.  You've even been shown another LA Times article, a link to which is in the article you have spammed a link to in this thread, which says that illegals who get licenses in CA will not be registered to vote.
> 
> You have also spammed a link to a Brietbart article about CA law AB1461 as though it is evidence of 3 million illegals voting for Clinton in the past presidential election, but somehow ignored that the law in question wasn't in effect during the election.  That is clearly stated in the opening of the article, which you have quoted multiple times.
> 
> To summarize, you have made a few claims regarding illegals voting, posted a couple of link which are, at best, very weak evidence to support your claims, then you have ignored any countering arguments or evidence and, instead, called those arguing with you liars (mostly without pointing out the supposed lies) and claimed some sort of internet victory.
> 
> I've had about all of the "because I say so" arguing as I am willing to deal with in this thread.  So, congratulations!  You can claim another victory for using such an annoying, senseless form of debate that another person will stop bothering to engage with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....you are quoting and responding to a post not directed at you. "
> 
> 
> And the problem with that is.....what?
> 
> Seems that your inner Fascist is showing.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm just posting here again in order to allow you to once again respond with a personal attack and reveal that you have become that which you hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.
> Truman.
Click to expand...


Bravo.  You met my expectations.   Carry on with your screed-thread.


----------



## Dot Com

This PoliSpice CONspiracy thread is still going ? Why???

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliticalChic

Trump The Russian Spy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got no evidence, dolt.  I ain't enraged, I'm simply pointing out that you're a shameless Repug idiot who doesn't care about facts.  Which is true of all Repugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now....remember the Old Dominion study?
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at *noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. *In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."*
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe more than six and a half percent went to the polls???
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> You bet they did.*
> Soooo....how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is from the article that you posted, idiot -
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*. Indeed, given the extraordinary efforts made by the Obama and McCain campaigns to mobilize voters in 2008, the relatively small portion of non-citizens who voted in 2008 likely exceeded the portion of non-citizens voting in other recent U.S. elections."
> 
> So what exactly are you whining about, again?
> 
> Repug voter suppression of minorities is a much bigger problem, as indicated in this recent N. Carolina appeals court ruling.  Even the arch-conservative U.S. Supreme Court refused to hear this case, after the Repug N. Carolina government objected:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/us/politics/voter-id-laws-supreme-court-north-carolina.html?_r=0
> 
> You see a pattern here, lightweight?  I, the liberal, present real evidence to support my position.  You, the hopelessly stupid, unsophisticated Repug partisan goober hack, present absolutely nothing.
> 
> You've got nothing, Repug lightweight.  You're nothing but a sad Trump clown.  Go put your clown suit on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoting your article is "parroting DNC talking points"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot with no facts, no game, and no intellect.
Click to expand...




Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.

And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.


Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
You've managed that already.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dim Bulb said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you understand what the word speculative means? "
> 
> Of course I do, you dunce....I'm far better educated than you.
> 
> Speculative refers to 'Trump colluded with Putin" and "Trump obstructed justice."
> 
> 
> It doesn't apply to me, I've provided lots of evidence of both millions of illegal aliens in the country, and of Obama telling them to vote, and of Democrats making that a simple....automatic.....process.
> 
> 
> And, as  bonus, proven you a lying low-life.
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so intelligent and well-educated that you are quoting and responding to a post not directed at you.
> 
> You've also continued to spout straw man arguments; I have claimed neither that Trump colluded with Putin, nor that Trump obstructed justice.
> 
> You have continued to ignore the relevant laws in California regarding voting, which have been shown to you.  You've repeatedly cited an LA Times article, either completely misunderstanding simple statements in that article or lying about them.  You've even been shown another LA Times article, a link to which is in the article you have spammed a link to in this thread, which says that illegals who get licenses in CA will not be registered to vote.
> 
> You have also spammed a link to a Brietbart article about CA law AB1461 as though it is evidence of 3 million illegals voting for Clinton in the past presidential election, but somehow ignored that the law in question wasn't in effect during the election.  That is clearly stated in the opening of the article, which you have quoted multiple times.
> 
> To summarize, you have made a few claims regarding illegals voting, posted a couple of link which are, at best, very weak evidence to support your claims, then you have ignored any countering arguments or evidence and, instead, called those arguing with you liars (mostly without pointing out the supposed lies) and claimed some sort of internet victory.
> 
> I've had about all of the "because I say so" arguing as I am willing to deal with in this thread.  So, congratulations!  You can claim another victory for using such an annoying, senseless form of debate that another person will stop bothering to engage with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....you are quoting and responding to a post not directed at you. "
> 
> 
> And the problem with that is.....what?
> 
> Seems that your inner Fascist is showing.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm just posting here again in order to allow you to once again respond with a personal attack and reveal that you have become that which you hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.
> Truman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bravo.  You met my expectations.   Carry on with your screed-thread.
Click to expand...



Come back for more anytime your masochism kicks in.


----------



## Dim Bulb

Dot Com said:


> This PoliSpice CONspiracy thread is still going ? Why???
> 
> Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


I know, right?  I stopped by to see what was up and was not disappointed to be so disappointed at its continuity.


----------



## Dot Com

her threads are like watching train wrecks in slo mo. You just cant turn away


----------



## Siete

illegal aliens cheated and elected Trump.


----------



## Dim Bulb

PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so intelligent and well-educated that you are quoting and responding to a post not directed at you.
> 
> You've also continued to spout straw man arguments; I have claimed neither that Trump colluded with Putin, nor that Trump obstructed justice.
> 
> You have continued to ignore the relevant laws in California regarding voting, which have been shown to you.  You've repeatedly cited an LA Times article, either completely misunderstanding simple statements in that article or lying about them.  You've even been shown another LA Times article, a link to which is in the article you have spammed a link to in this thread, which says that illegals who get licenses in CA will not be registered to vote.
> 
> You have also spammed a link to a Brietbart article about CA law AB1461 as though it is evidence of 3 million illegals voting for Clinton in the past presidential election, but somehow ignored that the law in question wasn't in effect during the election.  That is clearly stated in the opening of the article, which you have quoted multiple times.
> 
> To summarize, you have made a few claims regarding illegals voting, posted a couple of link which are, at best, very weak evidence to support your claims, then you have ignored any countering arguments or evidence and, instead, called those arguing with you liars (mostly without pointing out the supposed lies) and claimed some sort of internet victory.
> 
> I've had about all of the "because I say so" arguing as I am willing to deal with in this thread.  So, congratulations!  You can claim another victory for using such an annoying, senseless form of debate that another person will stop bothering to engage with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....you are quoting and responding to a post not directed at you. "
> 
> 
> And the problem with that is.....what?
> 
> Seems that your inner Fascist is showing.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm just posting here again in order to allow you to once again respond with a personal attack and reveal that you have become that which you hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.
> Truman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bravo.  You met my expectations.   Carry on with your screed-thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come back for more anytime your masochism kicks in.
Click to expand...


Honestly, it's weird.  I drive by your threads occasionally the way I drive by wrecks at the side of the road, just sort of in awe at the amount of destructiveness and vituperation that you bring into the USMB.  I just can't take them seriously.  Your prideful and cherry picked pseudo science arguments and doctrinaire divisiveness of our fellow Americans is sad to me.  I and I also feel a deep and despairing sadness behind your seemingly brave posts and hollow boasts, and honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Siete said:


> illegal aliens cheated and elected Trump.




Brilliant.

You've lived up to your reputation.


----------



## Dim Bulb

Dot Com said:


> her threads are like watching train wrecks in slo mo. You just cant turn away


Funny I just pretty much posted the same thing.  It's like watching MSNBC honestly, you can't turn away from the hatred.  This poster is basically the very thing that she hates.  Weird.


----------



## Siete

PoliticalChic said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegal aliens cheated and elected Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.
> 
> You've lived up to your reputation.
Click to expand...



and the House and Senate.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dim Bulb said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "....you are quoting and responding to a post not directed at you. "
> 
> 
> And the problem with that is.....what?
> 
> Seems that your inner Fascist is showing.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm just posting here again in order to allow you to once again respond with a personal attack and reveal that you have become that which you hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.
> Truman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bravo.  You met my expectations.   Carry on with your screed-thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come back for more anytime your masochism kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's weird.  I drive by your threads occasionally the way I drive by wrecks at the side of the road, just sort of in awe at the amount of destructiveness and vituperation that you bring into the USMB.  I just can't take them seriously.  Your prideful and cherry picked pseudo science arguments and doctrinaire divisiveness of our fellow Americans is sad to me.  I and I also feel a deep and despairing sadness behind your seemingly brave posts and hollow boasts, and honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune.
Click to expand...




You haven't said anything beyond "pleeeeesssseee don't hurt my widdle feelings!!!!"

You have an open invitation to quote any part of the thread and watch me rip your post to shreds.





"...honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune."

 You appear to be one of those really boring people who use their fingers to air-quote as they speak. 

I nailed it, huh?


----------



## Trump The Russian Spy

PoliticalChic said:


> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got no evidence, dolt.  I ain't enraged, I'm simply pointing out that you're a shameless Repug idiot who doesn't care about facts.  Which is true of all Repugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....remember the Old Dominion study?
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at *noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. *In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."*
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe more than six and a half percent went to the polls???
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> You bet they did.*
> Soooo....how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is from the article that you posted, idiot -
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*. Indeed, given the extraordinary efforts made by the Obama and McCain campaigns to mobilize voters in 2008, the relatively small portion of non-citizens who voted in 2008 likely exceeded the portion of non-citizens voting in other recent U.S. elections."
> 
> So what exactly are you whining about, again?
> 
> Repug voter suppression of minorities is a much bigger problem, as indicated in this recent N. Carolina appeals court ruling.  Even the arch-conservative U.S. Supreme Court refused to hear this case, after the Repug N. Carolina government objected:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/us/politics/voter-id-laws-supreme-court-north-carolina.html?_r=0
> 
> You see a pattern here, lightweight?  I, the liberal, present real evidence to support my position.  You, the hopelessly stupid, unsophisticated Repug partisan goober hack, present absolutely nothing.
> 
> You've got nothing, Repug lightweight.  You're nothing but a sad Trump clown.  Go put your clown suit on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoting your article is "parroting DNC talking points"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot with no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
Click to expand...


Dumb fuck, the Trump/Russia collusion is beyond refute at this point.  That stupid ass traitor Kushner attempted to open a covert communications channel with Russia, for crying out loud.  He's probably going to jail when it's all said and done.

And if Obama had done something like this, your stupid fucking ass would be crying every day for 10 fucking years.  You're a traitor and a dishonest piece of shit.


----------



## Dim Bulb

PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.
> Truman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo.  You met my expectations.   Carry on with your screed-thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come back for more anytime your masochism kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's weird.  I drive by your threads occasionally the way I drive by wrecks at the side of the road, just sort of in awe at the amount of destructiveness and vituperation that you bring into the USMB.  I just can't take them seriously.  Your prideful and cherry picked pseudo science arguments and doctrinaire divisiveness of our fellow Americans is sad to me.  I and I also feel a deep and despairing sadness behind your seemingly brave posts and hollow boasts, and honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't said anything beyond "pleeeeesssseee don't hurt my widdle feelings!!!!"
> 
> You have an open invitation to quote any part of the thread and watch me rip your post to shreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune."
> 
> You appear to be one of those really boring people who use their fingers to air-quote as they speak.
> 
> I nailed it, huh?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry that you are so sad.  Be well.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Siete said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegal aliens cheated and elected Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.
> 
> You've lived up to your reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and the House and Senate.
Click to expand...



I’m tempted to give you the oh-so-Progressive ‘E for Effort.’


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dim Bulb said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.
> Truman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo.  You met my expectations.   Carry on with your screed-thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come back for more anytime your masochism kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's weird.  I drive by your threads occasionally the way I drive by wrecks at the side of the road, just sort of in awe at the amount of destructiveness and vituperation that you bring into the USMB.  I just can't take them seriously.  Your prideful and cherry picked pseudo science arguments and doctrinaire divisiveness of our fellow Americans is sad to me.  I and I also feel a deep and despairing sadness behind your seemingly brave posts and hollow boasts, and honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't said anything beyond "pleeeeesssseee don't hurt my widdle feelings!!!!"
> 
> You have an open invitation to quote any part of the thread and watch me rip your post to shreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune."
> 
> You appear to be one of those really boring people who use their fingers to air-quote as they speak.
> 
> I nailed it, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you are so sad.  Be well.
Click to expand...



Your excuses for lack of ability are remarkably lame.

But...you must hear that all the time.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Trump The Russian Spy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....remember the Old Dominion study?
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at *noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. *In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."*
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe more than six and a half percent went to the polls???
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> You bet they did.*
> Soooo....how many?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the article that you posted, idiot -
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*. Indeed, given the extraordinary efforts made by the Obama and McCain campaigns to mobilize voters in 2008, the relatively small portion of non-citizens who voted in 2008 likely exceeded the portion of non-citizens voting in other recent U.S. elections."
> 
> So what exactly are you whining about, again?
> 
> Repug voter suppression of minorities is a much bigger problem, as indicated in this recent N. Carolina appeals court ruling.  Even the arch-conservative U.S. Supreme Court refused to hear this case, after the Repug N. Carolina government objected:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/us/politics/voter-id-laws-supreme-court-north-carolina.html?_r=0
> 
> You see a pattern here, lightweight?  I, the liberal, present real evidence to support my position.  You, the hopelessly stupid, unsophisticated Repug partisan goober hack, present absolutely nothing.
> 
> You've got nothing, Repug lightweight.  You're nothing but a sad Trump clown.  Go put your clown suit on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoting your article is "parroting DNC talking points"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot with no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb fuck, the Trump/Russia collusion is beyond refute at this point.  That stupid ass traitor Kushner attempted to open a covert communications channel with Russia, for crying out loud.  He's probably going to jail when it's all said and done.
> 
> And if Obama had done something like this, your stupid fucking ass would be crying every day for 10 fucking years.  You're a traitor and a dishonest piece of shit.
Click to expand...





When traveling in Spain, I had many occasions to see performances of Flamenco, a kind of foot-stamping dance accompanied by castanets and a downward-turn of the mouth.


While some dancers were clearly more talented than others, I found it amusing that the less talent, the more sneer on the face.


Even more amusing is that in the forum that is the USMB, the same is true with respect to intellect, articulation, and knowledge: the less of those attributes, the more vulgar and abusive the language.


You, of course, attest to this observation.


----------



## PoliticalChic

And....I've caught you lying as well.

There is no evidence of any Trump-Russia collusion.

Not a smidgen.



I hope you never change that avi.


----------



## Dim Bulb

PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo.  You met my expectations.   Carry on with your screed-thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come back for more anytime your masochism kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's weird.  I drive by your threads occasionally the way I drive by wrecks at the side of the road, just sort of in awe at the amount of destructiveness and vituperation that you bring into the USMB.  I just can't take them seriously.  Your prideful and cherry picked pseudo science arguments and doctrinaire divisiveness of our fellow Americans is sad to me.  I and I also feel a deep and despairing sadness behind your seemingly brave posts and hollow boasts, and honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't said anything beyond "pleeeeesssseee don't hurt my widdle feelings!!!!"
> 
> You have an open invitation to quote any part of the thread and watch me rip your post to shreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune."
> 
> You appear to be one of those really boring people who use their fingers to air-quote as they speak.
> 
> I nailed it, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you are so sad.  Be well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses for lack of ability are remarkably lame.
> 
> But...you must hear that all the time.
Click to expand...


I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness.  As a Christian and a conservative, I have nothing but love to give to you.  Jesus is my tutor.  Jesus loves you too.


----------



## Dot Com

Dim Bulb said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> her threads are like watching train wrecks in slo mo. You just cant turn away
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I just pretty much posted the same thing.  It's like watching MSNBC honestly, you can't turn away from the hatred.  This poster is basically the very thing that she hates.  Weird.
Click to expand...

I know right? Very strange poster PoliSpice is


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dim Bulb said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come back for more anytime your masochism kicks in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's weird.  I drive by your threads occasionally the way I drive by wrecks at the side of the road, just sort of in awe at the amount of destructiveness and vituperation that you bring into the USMB.  I just can't take them seriously.  Your prideful and cherry picked pseudo science arguments and doctrinaire divisiveness of our fellow Americans is sad to me.  I and I also feel a deep and despairing sadness behind your seemingly brave posts and hollow boasts, and honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't said anything beyond "pleeeeesssseee don't hurt my widdle feelings!!!!"
> 
> You have an open invitation to quote any part of the thread and watch me rip your post to shreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune."
> 
> You appear to be one of those really boring people who use their fingers to air-quote as they speak.
> 
> I nailed it, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you are so sad.  Be well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses for lack of ability are remarkably lame.
> 
> But...you must hear that all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness.  As a Christian and a conservative, I have nothing but love to give to you.  Jesus is my tutor.  Jesus loves you too.
Click to expand...



"I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."

OMG!!!

Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.



Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.




You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
If I threw you a going away party.......
....would you?


----------



## Dim Bulb

PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's weird.  I drive by your threads occasionally the way I drive by wrecks at the side of the road, just sort of in awe at the amount of destructiveness and vituperation that you bring into the USMB.  I just can't take them seriously.  Your prideful and cherry picked pseudo science arguments and doctrinaire divisiveness of our fellow Americans is sad to me.  I and I also feel a deep and despairing sadness behind your seemingly brave posts and hollow boasts, and honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't said anything beyond "pleeeeesssseee don't hurt my widdle feelings!!!!"
> 
> You have an open invitation to quote any part of the thread and watch me rip your post to shreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune."
> 
> You appear to be one of those really boring people who use their fingers to air-quote as they speak.
> 
> I nailed it, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you are so sad.  Be well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses for lack of ability are remarkably lame.
> 
> But...you must hear that all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness.  As a Christian and a conservative, I have nothing but love to give to you.  Jesus is my tutor.  Jesus loves you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
Click to expand...


I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dim Bulb said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't said anything beyond "pleeeeesssseee don't hurt my widdle feelings!!!!"
> 
> You have an open invitation to quote any part of the thread and watch me rip your post to shreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune."
> 
> You appear to be one of those really boring people who use their fingers to air-quote as they speak.
> 
> I nailed it, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you are so sad.  Be well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses for lack of ability are remarkably lame.
> 
> But...you must hear that all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness.  As a Christian and a conservative, I have nothing but love to give to you.  Jesus is my tutor.  Jesus loves you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
Click to expand...



As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
*I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

So that we don't lose sight of what this thread has revealed, let's review:


1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens


2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses


3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
That is, after all, the_ raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._


4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.


5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
...and...

....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.


6. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.

QED


----------



## Dim Bulb

PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you are so sad.  Be well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses for lack of ability are remarkably lame.
> 
> But...you must hear that all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness.  As a Christian and a conservative, I have nothing but love to give to you.  Jesus is my tutor.  Jesus loves you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
Click to expand...


You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.

for within the hollow crown
That rounds the mortal temples of a king  
Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,  
Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,  
Allowing him a breath, a little scene,  
To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
Infusing him with self and vain conceit  
As if this flesh which walls about our life  
Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus  
Comes at the last, and with a little pin  
Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood  
With solemn reverence; throw away respect,  
Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;  
For you have but mistook me all this while.  
I live with bread like you, feel want,  
Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,  
How can you say to me, I am a king?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dim Bulb said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses for lack of ability are remarkably lame.
> 
> But...you must hear that all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness.  As a Christian and a conservative, I have nothing but love to give to you.  Jesus is my tutor.  Jesus loves you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
Click to expand...




Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.

Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.

Didn't you know that?


----------



## Dot Com

is that all you need to say OP?


----------



## Dim Bulb

PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness.  As a Christian and a conservative, I have nothing but love to give to you.  Jesus is my tutor.  Jesus loves you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
Click to expand...


I'm not talking about the accuracy of your opinions, I am just observing what I see as an underlying theme of your posts.


----------



## Reasonable

The imaginary illegal alien vote. 
Parallels the imaginary successful Trump administration. 

My wife works for the election board in my state and she says there are so many safeguards anyone claiming massive  fraud are idiots. 

Isn't that what Tramp said? 

Nuffsaid.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness.  As a Christian and a conservative, I have nothing but love to give to you.  Jesus is my tutor.  Jesus loves you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
Click to expand...



Millions?

You sure it wasn't billions?

[emoji23]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dim Bulb said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about the accuracy of your opinions, I am just observing what I see as an underlying theme of your posts.
Click to expand...




Did you know that this thread is constructed and designed to refute the fabrication that Bill's wife won the popular vote.

Of course, the only way she accumulated her vote total was via illegal alien votes, those lured by specific statements of the snake, Barack Obama.

Didn't you know that?


Your feelings and opinions are significant to you alone.

And I do mean 'alone.'


----------



## PoliticalChic

Reasonable said:


> The imaginary illegal alien vote.
> Parallels the imaginary successful Trump administration.
> 
> My wife works for the election board in my state and she says there are so many safeguards anyone claiming massive  fraud are idiots.
> 
> Isn't that what Tramp said?
> 
> Nuffsaid.




Guess again, you dunce:

"AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart


----------



## Dot Com

not a single fellow- rw'er has posted on your thread in a long while OP. What does that tell you?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Now....let me see if I understand the Democrat policy/rules as it pertains to illegal aliens....

1. "....the DMV’s [read 'Democrat government's'] current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information..." [as long as they vote correctly.]

2. "The DMV’s [Democrat's] current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution...[as long as...you know what...]
This is exactly what the snake, Obama, said to illegal aliens in that interview.

3. "While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE..."
Seems they've chosen sides....they go with illegal aliens in opposition to American laws. Must be Democrats.

4. "there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license."
What the heck, you're being kicked out anyway....might as well vote.
From the AB-60 guide book.
https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf


----------



## Dot Com

:yawn:

who started this thread anyway?


----------



## Reasonable

PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness.  As a Christian and a conservative, I have nothing but love to give to you.  Jesus is my tutor.  Jesus loves you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
Click to expand...




PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness.  As a Christian and a conservative, I have nothing but love to give to you.  Jesus is my tutor.  Jesus loves you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
Click to expand...




PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness.  As a Christian and a conservative, I have nothing but love to give to you.  Jesus is my tutor.  Jesus loves you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
Click to expand...

And unicorns can fly, Tramp never lies and the sun revolves around the earth.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Reasonable said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And unicorns can fly, Tramp never lies and the sun revolves around the earth.
Click to expand...




Are you ready to admit you're a dunce?


----------



## Dim Bulb

PoliticalChic said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And unicorns can fly, Tramp never lies and the sun revolves around the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ready to admit you're a dunce?
Click to expand...


Yes.  Or at least dim.  Oh, wait.  You weren't talking to Dimmy.  My mistake.  Carry on.


----------



## oreo

PoliticalChic said:


> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got no evidence, dolt.  I ain't enraged, I'm simply pointing out that you're a shameless Repug idiot who doesn't care about facts.  Which is true of all Repugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....remember the Old Dominion study?
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at *noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. *In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."*
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe more than six and a half percent went to the polls???
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> You bet they did.*
> Soooo....how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is from the article that you posted, idiot -
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*. Indeed, given the extraordinary efforts made by the Obama and McCain campaigns to mobilize voters in 2008, the relatively small portion of non-citizens who voted in 2008 likely exceeded the portion of non-citizens voting in other recent U.S. elections."
> 
> So what exactly are you whining about, again?
> 
> Repug voter suppression of minorities is a much bigger problem, as indicated in this recent N. Carolina appeals court ruling.  Even the arch-conservative U.S. Supreme Court refused to hear this case, after the Repug N. Carolina government objected:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/us/politics/voter-id-laws-supreme-court-north-carolina.html?_r=0
> 
> You see a pattern here, lightweight?  I, the liberal, present real evidence to support my position.  You, the hopelessly stupid, unsophisticated Repug partisan goober hack, present absolutely nothing.
> 
> You've got nothing, Repug lightweight.  You're nothing but a sad Trump clown.  Go put your clown suit on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoting your article is "parroting DNC talking points"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot with no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
Click to expand...


What rock have you been living under?

The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.

_"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.

“The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.

He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.

“You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”*_
_*http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/





*_


----------



## PoliticalChic

oreo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....remember the Old Dominion study?
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at *noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. *In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."*
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe more than six and a half percent went to the polls???
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> You bet they did.*
> Soooo....how many?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the article that you posted, idiot -
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*. Indeed, given the extraordinary efforts made by the Obama and McCain campaigns to mobilize voters in 2008, the relatively small portion of non-citizens who voted in 2008 likely exceeded the portion of non-citizens voting in other recent U.S. elections."
> 
> So what exactly are you whining about, again?
> 
> Repug voter suppression of minorities is a much bigger problem, as indicated in this recent N. Carolina appeals court ruling.  Even the arch-conservative U.S. Supreme Court refused to hear this case, after the Repug N. Carolina government objected:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/us/politics/voter-id-laws-supreme-court-north-carolina.html?_r=0
> 
> You see a pattern here, lightweight?  I, the liberal, present real evidence to support my position.  You, the hopelessly stupid, unsophisticated Repug partisan goober hack, present absolutely nothing.
> 
> You've got nothing, Repug lightweight.  You're nothing but a sad Trump clown.  Go put your clown suit on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoting your article is "parroting DNC talking points"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot with no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
Click to expand...




"The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "



Is that what the DNC told you?




1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.

TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.

Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?

CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.

TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?

CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*

TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?

CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.


TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?

CLAPPER: that’s correct."
Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart








2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror






3. Democrat Feinstein, too






4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'

Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'






5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence





6.Maxine Waters: no evidence


Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia


7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations




Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations

Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative


----------



## hazlnut

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.


----------



## PoliticalChic

hazlnut said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
Click to expand...




Your post applies to 

a. Trump colluded with Putin
and 
b. Trump obstructed justice.


Certainly not my thesis in this thread, wherein I have provided the preponderance of the evidence.



Drop by any time for another lesson.


----------



## Trump The Russian Spy

PoliticalChic said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the article that you posted, idiot -
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*. Indeed, given the extraordinary efforts made by the Obama and McCain campaigns to mobilize voters in 2008, the relatively small portion of non-citizens who voted in 2008 likely exceeded the portion of non-citizens voting in other recent U.S. elections."
> 
> So what exactly are you whining about, again?
> 
> Repug voter suppression of minorities is a much bigger problem, as indicated in this recent N. Carolina appeals court ruling.  Even the arch-conservative U.S. Supreme Court refused to hear this case, after the Repug N. Carolina government objected:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/us/politics/voter-id-laws-supreme-court-north-carolina.html?_r=0
> 
> You see a pattern here, lightweight?  I, the liberal, present real evidence to support my position.  You, the hopelessly stupid, unsophisticated Repug partisan goober hack, present absolutely nothing.
> 
> You've got nothing, Repug lightweight.  You're nothing but a sad Trump clown.  Go put your clown suit on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoting your article is "parroting DNC talking points"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot with no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
Click to expand...



In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.

Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Trump The Russian Spy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting your article is "parroting DNC talking points"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot with no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.
Click to expand...




"....no "crime" is being committed."



Exactly....no crime.

Hence, your avi title identifies you as exactly what you are, an easily led imbecile.

True?


----------



## oreo

PoliticalChic said:


> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting your article is "parroting DNC talking points"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot with no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....no "crime" is being committed."
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....no crime.
> 
> Hence, your avi title identifies you as exactly what you are, an easily led imbecile.
> 
> True?
Click to expand...


Ha.Ha.


----------



## PoliticalChic

oreo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....no "crime" is being committed."
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....no crime.
> 
> Hence, your avi title identifies you as exactly what you are, an easily led imbecile.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha.Ha.
Click to expand...



I love it when my posts destroy morons like you and leave you speechless.


----------



## grainbely

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.


Sounds like wishful thinking. Why are you all still trying to prove he won the popular vote?


----------



## PoliticalChic

grainbely said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like wishful thinking. Why are you all still trying to prove he won the popular vote?
Click to expand...



He did.
The only way Bill's wife's totals were higher is to count illegal alien votes.

We don't.


My motive is to remove even the most tenuous claims the Left has to cling to to hide the fact that Americans kicked them to the curb.


Get it now?


----------



## Trump The Russian Spy

PoliticalChic said:


> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting your article is "parroting DNC talking points"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot with no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....no "crime" is being committed."
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....no crime.
> 
> Hence, your avi title identifies you as exactly what you are, an easily led imbecile.
> 
> True?
Click to expand...


This coming from the dumb fuck who used an article as evidence when the article stated that the illegal alien voting "problem" is very small.

Your shit is weak, Repug.  You've got no facts, no game, and no intellect.


----------



## grainbely

PoliticalChic said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like wishful thinking. Why are you all still trying to prove he won the popular vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> The only way Bill's wife's totals were higher is to count illegal alien votes.
> 
> We don't.
> 
> 
> My motive is to remove even the most tenuous claims the Left has to cling to to hide the fact that Americans kicked them to the curb.
> 
> 
> Get it now?
Click to expand...

I see what you're doing but think it's a waste of your time. And of course the burden of proof lies with you for your claims. Not sure why you're eve talking about it with out the proof.


----------



## Dim Bulb

PoliticalChic said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like wishful thinking. Why are you all still trying to prove he won the popular vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> The only way Bill's wife's totals were higher is to count illegal alien votes.
> 
> We don't.
> 
> 
> My motive is to remove even the most tenuous claims the Left has to cling to to hide the fact that Americans kicked them to the curb.
> 
> 
> Get it now?
Click to expand...


"...the hollow crown..."


----------



## PoliticalChic

Trump The Russian Spy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....no "crime" is being committed."
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....no crime.
> 
> Hence, your avi title identifies you as exactly what you are, an easily led imbecile.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the dumb fuck who used an article as evidence when the article stated that the illegal alien voting "problem" is very small.
> 
> Your shit is weak, Repug.  You've got no facts, no game, and no intellect.
Click to expand...



Your language, learned from the bathroom wall, is exactly what should be expected from one of your perspective.


----------



## PoliticalChic

grainbely said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like wishful thinking. Why are you all still trying to prove he won the popular vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> The only way Bill's wife's totals were higher is to count illegal alien votes.
> 
> We don't.
> 
> 
> My motive is to remove even the most tenuous claims the Left has to cling to to hide the fact that Americans kicked them to the curb.
> 
> 
> Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you're doing but think it's a waste of your time. And of course the burden of proof lies with you for your claims. Not sure why you're eve talking about it with out the proof.
Click to expand...




Well, then, let's review what this thread has shown:



1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens


2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses


3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._


4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.


5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
...and...

....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.


6. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.

QED


----------



## grainbely

PoliticalChic said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like wishful thinking. Why are you all still trying to prove he won the popular vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> The only way Bill's wife's totals were higher is to count illegal alien votes.
> 
> We don't.
> 
> 
> My motive is to remove even the most tenuous claims the Left has to cling to to hide the fact that Americans kicked them to the curb.
> 
> 
> Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you're doing but think it's a waste of your time. And of course the burden of proof lies with you for your claims. Not sure why you're eve talking about it with out the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then, let's review what this thread has shown:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
> ...and...
> 
> ....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.
> 
> 
> 6. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.
> 
> QED
Click to expand...

At most this is reason to investigate and nothing more. You have an incorrect definition of proof and are incredibly biased to try to pass the above as such.


----------



## PoliticalChic

grainbely said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like wishful thinking. Why are you all still trying to prove he won the popular vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> The only way Bill's wife's totals were higher is to count illegal alien votes.
> 
> We don't.
> 
> 
> My motive is to remove even the most tenuous claims the Left has to cling to to hide the fact that Americans kicked them to the curb.
> 
> 
> Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you're doing but think it's a waste of your time. And of course the burden of proof lies with you for your claims. Not sure why you're eve talking about it with out the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then, let's review what this thread has shown:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
> ...and...
> 
> ....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.
> 
> 
> 6. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.
> 
> QED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At most this is reason to investigate and nothing more. You have an incorrect definition of proof and are incredibly biased to try to pass the above as such.
Click to expand...




But far more proof than either of these 'investigations'...

a. Trump colluded with Putin

b. Trump obstructed justice in firing Comey



Now....if illegal aliens don't vote....why did the snake, Obama, tell them to vote, and when they did, there'd be no repercussions?


----------



## Trump The Russian Spy

PoliticalChic said:


> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....no "crime" is being committed."
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....no crime.
> 
> Hence, your avi title identifies you as exactly what you are, an easily led imbecile.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the dumb fuck who used an article as evidence when the article stated that the illegal alien voting "problem" is very small.
> 
> Your shit is weak, Repug.  You've got no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your language, learned from the bathroom wall, is exactly what should be expected from one of your perspective.
Click to expand...


Nonetheless, what I said about you and your sorry ass debating skills is still true.  You're simply boring and you suck at this shit.  Sad, but true.

Why post an article that says the illegal alien voting "problem" is very small, in order to "support" your position?  You're a fucking idiot, period.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Democrats want illegals to vote, and have made that possible via the motor-voter scam.

*1. "Most Democrats Think Illegal Immigrants Should Vote*

Fifty-three percent (53%) of Democrats think tax-paying illegal immigrants should have the right to vote. Twenty-one percent (21%) of Republicans and 30% of voters not affiliated with either major political party agree."
Most Democrats Think Illegal Immigrants Should Vote - Rasmussen Reports™
*

*
2. And....from the LATimes:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form...*. they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



3. “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?” 
― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*

Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*

There is no other benefit to this nation.
None.
*Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. 
After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Trump The Russian Spy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....no "crime" is being committed."
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....no crime.
> 
> Hence, your avi title identifies you as exactly what you are, an easily led imbecile.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the dumb fuck who used an article as evidence when the article stated that the illegal alien voting "problem" is very small.
> 
> Your shit is weak, Repug.  You've got no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your language, learned from the bathroom wall, is exactly what should be expected from one of your perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, what I said about you and your sorry ass debating skills is still true.  You're simply boring and you suck at this shit.  Sad, but true.
> 
> Why post an article that says the illegal alien voting "problem" is very small, in order to "support" your position?  You're a fucking idiot, period.
Click to expand...




Is that the same mouth you kiss your mother with?


No one ever loved you enough to teach you how to behave?


----------



## grainbely

PoliticalChic said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like wishful thinking. Why are you all still trying to prove he won the popular vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> The only way Bill's wife's totals were higher is to count illegal alien votes.
> 
> We don't.
> 
> 
> My motive is to remove even the most tenuous claims the Left has to cling to to hide the fact that Americans kicked them to the curb.
> 
> 
> Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you're doing but think it's a waste of your time. And of course the burden of proof lies with you for your claims. Not sure why you're eve talking about it with out the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then, let's review what this thread has shown:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
> ...and...
> 
> ....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.
> 
> 
> 6. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.
> 
> QED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At most this is reason to investigate and nothing more. You have an incorrect definition of proof and are incredibly biased to try to pass the above as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But far more proof than either of these 'investigations'...
> 
> a. Trump colluded with Putin
> 
> b. Trump obstructed justice in firing Comey
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if illegal aliens don't vote....why did the snake, Obama, tell them to vote, and when they did, there'd be no repercussions?
Click to expand...

Obama didn't encourage illegals to vote. He encouraged the related citizens to vote. Your fallacy has been disproved by non faux-news-hacks. Not like it would matter a whole lot compared to the liquid garbage that comes put of trumps disgusting mouth.

The Russian and Comey business deserve the attention of necessary branches of government. I'll let them handle it. Trying to prove stuff to idiots with a phone is a worthless exercise and not my job.

Overall You're at a big old ZERO in my book with this response.


----------



## Trump The Russian Spy

PoliticalChic said:


> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....no "crime" is being committed."
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....no crime.
> 
> Hence, your avi title identifies you as exactly what you are, an easily led imbecile.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the dumb fuck who used an article as evidence when the article stated that the illegal alien voting "problem" is very small.
> 
> Your shit is weak, Repug.  You've got no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your language, learned from the bathroom wall, is exactly what should be expected from one of your perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, what I said about you and your sorry ass debating skills is still true.  You're simply boring and you suck at this shit.  Sad, but true.
> 
> Why post an article that says the illegal alien voting "problem" is very small, in order to "support" your position?  You're a fucking idiot, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same mouth you kiss your mother with?
> 
> 
> No one ever loved you enough to teach you how to behave?
Click to expand...


In other words, you can't explain why you would post an article that states that the illegal alien voting "problem" is very small.

The only explanation is that you're stupid and never learned how to think critically in school.  Which is why you are a Repug.


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.




But!  But!  Hillary won by 3 million votes!  She's the president!  No she is not.  Some accounts hold that 3 million count to only really being 1.9.  Unquestionably, democrats always find ways to cheat.  If not by overt organization, then by individual effort.  Rig the machines, work overtime to get illegals into the country, fight for laws that allow them to votes, block voter ID efforts, block voters, suppress opposing views, bus paid voters around from station to station . . .  all have been found evidence of or suspected.  How many fake votes?  Who can say;  when they recounted 2 states last year, it was Donald not Hillary who gained votes.

When Trump argued that he feared cheating at the polls, the idea was LAUGHED AT----  the U.S. voting system is secure!!!  Now, an all-out media campaign and party blitz that not only was the election tampered with, but by the Russians------   with candidate Trump's collusion!!!  My, how times change.  They hated Comey, blamed Comey, then when Trump finally gets around to firing the guy for gross malfeasance, they are screaming mad!!! A crime!  A cover-up!!!  They once laughed at voter tampering, now they relish over a special prosecutor to look into it all.

How democrats change their story to suit their needs.  One thing is certain:  the democrats work overtime to always cloud the voting issue as many ways as they can because they know that in a purely honest, straight up election, they would never win.


----------



## PoliticalChic

grainbely said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> The only way Bill's wife's totals were higher is to count illegal alien votes.
> 
> We don't.
> 
> 
> My motive is to remove even the most tenuous claims the Left has to cling to to hide the fact that Americans kicked them to the curb.
> 
> 
> Get it now?
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're doing but think it's a waste of your time. And of course the burden of proof lies with you for your claims. Not sure why you're eve talking about it with out the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then, let's review what this thread has shown:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
> ...and...
> 
> ....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.
> 
> 
> 6. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.
> 
> QED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At most this is reason to investigate and nothing more. You have an incorrect definition of proof and are incredibly biased to try to pass the above as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But far more proof than either of these 'investigations'...
> 
> a. Trump colluded with Putin
> 
> b. Trump obstructed justice in firing Comey
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if illegal aliens don't vote....why did the snake, Obama, tell them to vote, and when they did, there'd be no repercussions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama didn't encourage illegals to vote. He encouraged the related citizens to vote. Your fallacy has been disproved by non faux-news-hacks. Not like it would matter a whole lot compared to the liquid garbage that comes put of trumps disgusting mouth.
> 
> The Russian and Comey business deserve the attention of necessary branches of government. I'll let them handle it. Trying to prove stuff to idiots with a phone is a worthless exercise and not my job.
> 
> Overall You're at a big old ZERO in my book with this response.
Click to expand...



"Obama didn't encourage illegals to vote."

Of course he did.




1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says *"not true."*



*@ 01:40* Obama makes this outrageous claim:
*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'

_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_


_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_

_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._

_Those are exact quotes....

*...now stop lying.*_


Barack Obama's disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution....reveals him to be a dirt-eating low-life, crypto-Islamist, back-stabbing, infanticide-supporting incompetent snake with an unbroken record of failure, both as a President and as a human being.

True?


----------



## Billy_Bob

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not shown causation.  If the states that allow illegals to get licenses chose Clinton, perhaps it is simply because they are more liberal-leaning states.  Wouldn't that make sense in states that allow illegals to vote?  That certainly seems to fit more closely with the Democrat/liberal positions on illegal immigrants than on the Republican/conservative positions.
> 
> Looking at the list in your oft-linked article about the states which allow illegals to get a license, it seems that all of them other than Utah lean somewhat or heavily Democrat.
> 
> Political party strength in U.S. states - Wikipedia
> 
> State of the States: Political Party Affiliation
Click to expand...

lets smash the liberal wet dream, shall we?

DMV employees are STATE employee's...

Most liberally controlled states will not allow state employee's ask questions confirming a persons immigration status and legal nationality.

Thus the STATE employees will grant licenses to non Americans and approve their voting  in that state WITHOUT ascertaining the right to do so.

Then we have Obama and other leftards encouraging illegal voting..

Amazing how you libs will spin and lie..


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got no evidence, dolt.  I ain't enraged, I'm simply pointing out that you're a shameless Repug idiot who doesn't care about facts.  Which is true of all Repugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....remember the Old Dominion study?
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at *noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. *In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."*
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe more than six and a half percent went to the polls???
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> You bet they did.*
> Soooo....how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is from the article that you posted, idiot -
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*. Indeed, given the extraordinary efforts made by the Obama and McCain campaigns to mobilize voters in 2008, the relatively small portion of non-citizens who voted in 2008 likely exceeded the portion of non-citizens voting in other recent U.S. elections."
> 
> So what exactly are you whining about, again?
> 
> Repug voter suppression of minorities is a much bigger problem, as indicated in this recent N. Carolina appeals court ruling.  Even the arch-conservative U.S. Supreme Court refused to hear this case, after the Repug N. Carolina government objected:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/us/politics/voter-id-laws-supreme-court-north-carolina.html?_r=0
> 
> You see a pattern here, lightweight?  I, the liberal, present real evidence to support my position.  You, the hopelessly stupid, unsophisticated Repug partisan goober hack, present absolutely nothing.
> 
> You've got nothing, Repug lightweight.  You're nothing but a sad Trump clown.  Go put your clown suit on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  "Quite small" can mean nothing.  What's shameful is how you've exaggerated this "problem" immensely, like the intellectually dishonest Trump Repug clown that are.  While ignoring the much bigger voter suppression problem, of course.
> 
> Not that your shameful dishonesty bothers you at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Quite small" can mean nothing."
> 
> But you don't now what it means, huh?
> 
> It is an admission that illegal aliens vote...illegally....just as the snake, Obama, told them to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...how about admitting that your posts are dictated directly from the DNC.
> 
> Waiting.
Click to expand...

Well since you can name only one illegal alien who voted in 2016, it's safe to say -- "small" isn't 3,000,000.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.
> Truman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo.  You met my expectations.   Carry on with your screed-thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come back for more anytime your masochism kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's weird.  I drive by your threads occasionally the way I drive by wrecks at the side of the road, just sort of in awe at the amount of destructiveness and vituperation that you bring into the USMB.  I just can't take them seriously.  Your prideful and cherry picked pseudo science arguments and doctrinaire divisiveness of our fellow Americans is sad to me.  I and I also feel a deep and despairing sadness behind your seemingly brave posts and hollow boasts, and honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't said anything beyond "pleeeeesssseee don't hurt my widdle feelings!!!!"
> 
> You have an open invitation to quote any part of the thread and watch me rip your post to shreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune."
> 
> You appear to be one of those really boring people who use their fingers to air-quote as they speak.
> 
> I nailed it, huh?
Click to expand...

What else needs to be said that hasn't already thoroughly debunked your bullshit? At this point, this thread drags on for no reason other than the entertainment value of watching you  wallow in your own logorrhea. Meanwhile, your thread is debunked....

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The imaginary illegal alien vote.
> Parallels the imaginary successful Trump administration.
> 
> My wife works for the election board in my state and she says there are so many safeguards anyone claiming massive  fraud are idiots.
> 
> Isn't that what Tramp said?
> 
> Nuffsaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again, you dunce:
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
Click to expand...

Just how ignorant are you??

How many times are you going to point out how illegal aliens are getting AB-60 driver's licenses as evidence of illegal voting when you are shown over and over and over again that AB-60 licenses cannot be used to vote...

*Assembly Bill No. 60*

This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
... can't be used to register to vote from a DMV like citizens can...

*Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
*
_(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​
... and *from your own source, the L.A. Times*...

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....remember the Old Dominion study?
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at *noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. *In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."*
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe more than six and a half percent went to the polls???
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> You bet they did.*
> Soooo....how many?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the article that you posted, idiot -
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*. Indeed, given the extraordinary efforts made by the Obama and McCain campaigns to mobilize voters in 2008, the relatively small portion of non-citizens who voted in 2008 likely exceeded the portion of non-citizens voting in other recent U.S. elections."
> 
> So what exactly are you whining about, again?
> 
> Repug voter suppression of minorities is a much bigger problem, as indicated in this recent N. Carolina appeals court ruling.  Even the arch-conservative U.S. Supreme Court refused to hear this case, after the Repug N. Carolina government objected:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/us/politics/voter-id-laws-supreme-court-north-carolina.html?_r=0
> 
> You see a pattern here, lightweight?  I, the liberal, present real evidence to support my position.  You, the hopelessly stupid, unsophisticated Repug partisan goober hack, present absolutely nothing.
> 
> You've got nothing, Repug lightweight.  You're nothing but a sad Trump clown.  Go put your clown suit on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  "Quite small" can mean nothing.  What's shameful is how you've exaggerated this "problem" immensely, like the intellectually dishonest Trump Repug clown that are.  While ignoring the much bigger voter suppression problem, of course.
> 
> Not that your shameful dishonesty bothers you at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Quite small" can mean nothing."
> 
> But you don't now what it means, huh?
> 
> It is an admission that illegal aliens vote...illegally....just as the snake, Obama, told them to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...how about admitting that your posts are dictated directly from the DNC.
> 
> Waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since you can name only one illegal alien who voted in 2016, it's safe to say -- "small" isn't 3,000,000.
Click to expand...



Soooo....you're retreated to now admitting that illegal aliens did vote?

Excellent.


How many?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.
> Truman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo.  You met my expectations.   Carry on with your screed-thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come back for more anytime your masochism kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's weird.  I drive by your threads occasionally the way I drive by wrecks at the side of the road, just sort of in awe at the amount of destructiveness and vituperation that you bring into the USMB.  I just can't take them seriously.  Your prideful and cherry picked pseudo science arguments and doctrinaire divisiveness of our fellow Americans is sad to me.  I and I also feel a deep and despairing sadness behind your seemingly brave posts and hollow boasts, and honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't said anything beyond "pleeeeesssseee don't hurt my widdle feelings!!!!"
> 
> You have an open invitation to quote any part of the thread and watch me rip your post to shreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune."
> 
> You appear to be one of those really boring people who use their fingers to air-quote as they speak.
> 
> I nailed it, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What else needs to be said that hasn't already thoroughly debunked your bullshit? At this point, this thread drags on for no reason other than the entertainment value of watching you  wallow in your own logorrhea. Meanwhile, your thread is debunked....
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
Click to expand...




Why are your forced to default to vulgarity?

Is it because of how thoroughly defeated you feel?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like wishful thinking. Why are you all still trying to prove he won the popular vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> The only way Bill's wife's totals were higher is to count illegal alien votes.
> 
> We don't.
> 
> 
> My motive is to remove even the most tenuous claims the Left has to cling to to hide the fact that Americans kicked them to the curb.
> 
> 
> Get it now?
Click to expand...

Be sure to let the forum know when you find the second illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.


----------



## g5000

Five million illegal Mexicans registered to vote, without being caught!

Five million illegal Mexicans voted for Hillary, without being caught!

Those illegal Mexicans are GENIUSES!!!

They need to teach the dumb shit Republicans who keep getting caught.


----------



## hazlnut

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
Click to expand...


The funny bone.

We're laughing at you and your lists of nonsense...


----------



## Faun

Trump The Russian Spy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....no "crime" is being committed."
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....no crime.
> 
> Hence, your avi title identifies you as exactly what you are, an easily led imbecile.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the dumb fuck who used an article as evidence when the article stated that the illegal alien voting "problem" is very small.
> 
> Your shit is weak, Repug.  You've got no facts, no game, and no intellect.
Click to expand...

She's also same moron who linked an article from the L.A. Times which did not state illegals could register to vote, though she claimed it did; but her article did include a link which described how illegal aliens are not registered to vote.

Much of the material which refutes her idiocy comes from her.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The imaginary illegal alien vote.
> Parallels the imaginary successful Trump administration.
> 
> My wife works for the election board in my state and she says there are so many safeguards anyone claiming massive  fraud are idiots.
> 
> Isn't that what Tramp said?
> 
> Nuffsaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again, you dunce:
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just how ignorant are you??
> 
> How many times are you going to point out how illegal aliens are getting AB-60 driver's licenses as evidence of illegal voting when you are shown over and over and over again that AB-60 licenses cannot be used to vote...
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> ... can't be used to register to vote from a DMV like citizens can...
> 
> *Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
> *
> _(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​
> ... and *from your own source, the L.A. Times*...
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
Click to expand...




Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.

There is no other explanation for elected Democrats devising the scam for criminals....law-breakers....who illegally invaded our country.

They increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans.

Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.

See:


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....no "crime" is being committed."
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....no crime.
> 
> Hence, your avi title identifies you as exactly what you are, an easily led imbecile.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the dumb fuck who used an article as evidence when the article stated that the illegal alien voting "problem" is very small.
> 
> Your shit is weak, Repug.  You've got no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your language, learned from the bathroom wall, is exactly what should be expected from one of your perspective.
Click to expand...

And here we have PoliticalHack's white flag -- where she bitches about vulgarity as a cover for not being able to refute a post.


----------



## PoliticalChic

hazlnut said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funny bone.
> 
> We're laughing at you and your lists of nonsense...
Click to expand...





You wouldn't be here if you weren't wounded by the truth.


So that we don't lose sight of what this thread has revealed, let's review:


1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens


2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses


3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._


4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.


5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
...and...

....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.


6. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.

QED

Makes sense, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....no "crime" is being committed."
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....no crime.
> 
> Hence, your avi title identifies you as exactly what you are, an easily led imbecile.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the dumb fuck who used an article as evidence when the article stated that the illegal alien voting "problem" is very small.
> 
> Your shit is weak, Repug.  You've got no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your language, learned from the bathroom wall, is exactly what should be expected from one of your perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we have PoliticalHack's white flag -- where she bitches about vulgarity as a cover for not being able to refute a post.
Click to expand...




1. I am always amazed at how low-class your side is....as you prove with the vulgarity.

2.  I did refute your attempt to hide the Democrat scam of accretion of voted from illegal aliens.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like wishful thinking. Why are you all still trying to prove he won the popular vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> The only way Bill's wife's totals were higher is to count illegal alien votes.
> 
> We don't.
> 
> 
> My motive is to remove even the most tenuous claims the Left has to cling to to hide the fact that Americans kicked them to the curb.
> 
> 
> Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you're doing but think it's a waste of your time. And of course the burden of proof lies with you for your claims. Not sure why you're eve talking about it with out the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3. When they [illegals] sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
Click to expand...

That's a lie. I don't care how many times you repeat it. Illegals in California, cannot by law, be registered to vote...

*Assembly Bill No. 60*

This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
... and they are not being registered to vote when they obtain their AB-60 driver's license...

*Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
*
_(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​
Now stop lying.


----------



## MaryL

There is this hugh and cry against voter registration, by liberals. Because it's "discriminatory", and that says a lot. If you aren't a legal voter and can't prove it, you shouldn't VOTE. I see how illegals aliens are getting all these  rights and privileges they didn't earn, and it makes me so cynical about our legal system.


----------



## LoneLaugher

MaryL said:


> There is this hugh and cry against voter registration, by liberals. Because it's "discriminatory", and that says a lot. If you aren't a legal voter and can't prove it, you shouldn't VOTE. I see how illegals aliens are getting all these  rights and privileges they didn't earn, and it makes me so cynical about our legal system.



Dumb post from someone as dumb as a post. The opposition to bother ID laws has nothing to do with people who are not legally entitled to vote. 

Check out this good news. 

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...-legislature-oks-automatic-voter-registration


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're doing but think it's a waste of your time. And of course the burden of proof lies with you for your claims. Not sure why you're eve talking about it with out the proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then, let's review what this thread has shown:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
> ...and...
> 
> ....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.
> 
> 
> 6. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.
> 
> QED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At most this is reason to investigate and nothing more. You have an incorrect definition of proof and are incredibly biased to try to pass the above as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But far more proof than either of these 'investigations'...
> 
> a. Trump colluded with Putin
> 
> b. Trump obstructed justice in firing Comey
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if illegal aliens don't vote....why did the snake, Obama, tell them to vote, and when they did, there'd be no repercussions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama didn't encourage illegals to vote. He encouraged the related citizens to vote. Your fallacy has been disproved by non faux-news-hacks. Not like it would matter a whole lot compared to the liquid garbage that comes put of trumps disgusting mouth.
> 
> The Russian and Comey business deserve the attention of necessary branches of government. I'll let them handle it. Trying to prove stuff to idiots with a phone is a worthless exercise and not my job.
> 
> Overall You're at a big old ZERO in my book with this response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Obama didn't encourage illegals to vote."
> 
> Of course he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says *"not true."*
> 
> 
> 
> *@ 01:40* Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...*'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> _Those are exact quotes....
> 
> *...now stop lying.*_
> 
> 
> Barack Obama's disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution....reveals him to be a dirt-eating low-life, crypto-Islamist, back-stabbing, infanticide-supporting incompetent snake with an unbroken record of failure, both as a President and as a human being.
> 
> True?
Click to expand...

Great, I see you're still posting the edited version of that interview which cuts out the part where Obama says, 

*Rodriguez:* _Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country are fearful of voting, so if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_

*Obama:* _Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself and there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating etcetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*Rodriguez:* _This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election._

*Obama:* _And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of *what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school...*_

*Rodriguez:* _Your entire community._

*Obama:* _... *who may not have a voice.* *Who can't legally vote.* *But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.*_​


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the article that you posted, idiot -
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*. Indeed, given the extraordinary efforts made by the Obama and McCain campaigns to mobilize voters in 2008, the relatively small portion of non-citizens who voted in 2008 likely exceeded the portion of non-citizens voting in other recent U.S. elections."
> 
> So what exactly are you whining about, again?
> 
> Repug voter suppression of minorities is a much bigger problem, as indicated in this recent N. Carolina appeals court ruling.  Even the arch-conservative U.S. Supreme Court refused to hear this case, after the Repug N. Carolina government objected:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/us/politics/voter-id-laws-supreme-court-north-carolina.html?_r=0
> 
> You see a pattern here, lightweight?  I, the liberal, present real evidence to support my position.  You, the hopelessly stupid, unsophisticated Repug partisan goober hack, present absolutely nothing.
> 
> You've got nothing, Repug lightweight.  You're nothing but a sad Trump clown.  Go put your clown suit on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  "Quite small" can mean nothing.  What's shameful is how you've exaggerated this "problem" immensely, like the intellectually dishonest Trump Repug clown that are.  While ignoring the much bigger voter suppression problem, of course.
> 
> Not that your shameful dishonesty bothers you at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Quite small" can mean nothing."
> 
> But you don't now what it means, huh?
> 
> It is an admission that illegal aliens vote...illegally....just as the snake, Obama, told them to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...how about admitting that your posts are dictated directly from the DNC.
> 
> Waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since you can name only one illegal alien who voted in 2016, it's safe to say -- "small" isn't 3,000,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you're retreated to now admitting that illegal aliens did vote?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> How many?
Click to expand...

I'm using the number YOU actually found to have voted in the election.....


One.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo.  You met my expectations.   Carry on with your screed-thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come back for more anytime your masochism kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's weird.  I drive by your threads occasionally the way I drive by wrecks at the side of the road, just sort of in awe at the amount of destructiveness and vituperation that you bring into the USMB.  I just can't take them seriously.  Your prideful and cherry picked pseudo science arguments and doctrinaire divisiveness of our fellow Americans is sad to me.  I and I also feel a deep and despairing sadness behind your seemingly brave posts and hollow boasts, and honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't said anything beyond "pleeeeesssseee don't hurt my widdle feelings!!!!"
> 
> You have an open invitation to quote any part of the thread and watch me rip your post to shreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune."
> 
> You appear to be one of those really boring people who use their fingers to air-quote as they speak.
> 
> I nailed it, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What else needs to be said that hasn't already thoroughly debunked your bullshit? At this point, this thread drags on for no reason other than the entertainment value of watching you  wallow in your own logorrhea. Meanwhile, your thread is debunked....
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are your forced to default to vulgarity?
> 
> Is it because of how thoroughly defeated you feel?
Click to expand...

Why do you whine about vulgarity to avoid responding to content?

Here it is again, sans vulgarity, so you have no excuse to keep running like you do....

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The imaginary illegal alien vote.
> Parallels the imaginary successful Trump administration.
> 
> My wife works for the election board in my state and she says there are so many safeguards anyone claiming massive  fraud are idiots.
> 
> Isn't that what Tramp said?
> 
> Nuffsaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again, you dunce:
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just how ignorant are you??
> 
> How many times are you going to point out how illegal aliens are getting AB-60 driver's licenses as evidence of illegal voting when you are shown over and over and over again that AB-60 licenses cannot be used to vote...
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> ... can't be used to register to vote from a DMV like citizens can...
> 
> *Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
> *
> _(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​
> ... and *from your own source, the L.A. Times*...
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> There is no other explanation for elected Democrats devising the scam for criminals....law-breakers....who illegally invaded our country.
> 
> They increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans.
> 
> Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.
> 
> See:
Click to expand...

No matter how many time you lie about this -- you've been shown repeatedly how illegal aliens can't register to vote with an AB-60 license.

*Assembly Bill No. 60*

This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....no "crime" is being committed."
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....no crime.
> 
> Hence, your avi title identifies you as exactly what you are, an easily led imbecile.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the dumb fuck who used an article as evidence when the article stated that the illegal alien voting "problem" is very small.
> 
> Your shit is weak, Repug.  You've got no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your language, learned from the bathroom wall, is exactly what should be expected from one of your perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we have PoliticalHack's white flag -- where she bitches about vulgarity as a cover for not being able to refute a post.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I am always amazed at how low-class your side is....as you prove with the vulgarity.
> 
> 2.  I did refute your attempt to hide the Democrat scam of accretion of voted from illegal aliens.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

All you've proven is that you're a lying imbecile who doesn't understand plain English...


*Assembly Bill No. 60*

This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
... can't be used to register to vote from a DMV like citizens can...

*Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
*
_(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​
... and *from your own source, the L.A. Times*...

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​


----------



## g5000

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The imaginary illegal alien vote.
> Parallels the imaginary successful Trump administration.
> 
> My wife works for the election board in my state and she says there are so many safeguards anyone claiming massive  fraud are idiots.
> 
> Isn't that what Tramp said?
> 
> Nuffsaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again, you dunce:
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just how ignorant are you??
> 
> How many times are you going to point out how illegal aliens are getting AB-60 driver's licenses as evidence of illegal voting when you are shown over and over and over again that AB-60 licenses cannot be used to vote...
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> ... can't be used to register to vote from a DMV like citizens can...
> 
> *Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
> *
> _(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​
> ... and *from your own source, the L.A. Times*...
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> There is no other explanation for elected Democrats devising the scam for criminals....law-breakers....who illegally invaded our country.
> 
> They increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans.
> 
> Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.
> 
> See:
Click to expand...

Didja notice the "DRIVING PRIVILEGES ONLY" at the bottom of the license, retard?  

Priceless.


----------



## PoliticalChic

LoneLaugher said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is this hugh and cry against voter registration, by liberals. Because it's "discriminatory", and that says a lot. If you aren't a legal voter and can't prove it, you shouldn't VOTE. I see how illegals aliens are getting all these  rights and privileges they didn't earn, and it makes me so cynical about our legal system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb post from someone as dumb as a post. The opposition to bother ID laws has nothing to do with people who are not legally entitled to vote.
> 
> Check out this good news.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...-legislature-oks-automatic-voter-registration
Click to expand...




Of course, as I have revealed throughout this thread, the plan is part of the very same Democrat scam that Bill's wife relied on, and Obama supported in telling illegals to vote.

And, from your link:
"A previous version passed both chambers last fall but Republican Gov. Bruce Rauner vetoed it over *concerns it didn't do enough to prevent voter fraud."



Inadvertently, you have supported my thesis.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The imaginary illegal alien vote.
> Parallels the imaginary successful Trump administration.
> 
> My wife works for the election board in my state and she says there are so many safeguards anyone claiming massive  fraud are idiots.
> 
> Isn't that what Tramp said?
> 
> Nuffsaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again, you dunce:
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just how ignorant are you??
> 
> How many times are you going to point out how illegal aliens are getting AB-60 driver's licenses as evidence of illegal voting when you are shown over and over and over again that AB-60 licenses cannot be used to vote...
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> ... can't be used to register to vote from a DMV like citizens can...
> 
> *Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
> *
> _(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​
> ... and *from your own source, the L.A. Times*...
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> There is no other explanation for elected Democrats devising the scam for criminals....law-breakers....who illegally invaded our country.
> 
> They increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans.
> 
> Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.
> 
> See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didja notice the "DRIVING PRIVILEGES ONLY" at the bottom of the license, retard?
> 
> Priceless.
Click to expand...




Let's find out if Democrat poll watchers pay any attention to it:







Gads, you're a dunce.


----------



## LoneLaugher

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is this hugh and cry against voter registration, by liberals. Because it's "discriminatory", and that says a lot. If you aren't a legal voter and can't prove it, you shouldn't VOTE. I see how illegals aliens are getting all these  rights and privileges they didn't earn, and it makes me so cynical about our legal system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb post from someone as dumb as a post. The opposition to bother ID laws has nothing to do with people who are not legally entitled to vote.
> 
> Check out this good news.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...-legislature-oks-automatic-voter-registration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, as I have revealed throughout this thread, the plan is part of the very same Democrat scam that Bill's wife relied on, and Obama supported in telling illegals to vote.
> 
> And, from your link:
> "A previous version passed both chambers last fall but Republican Gov. Bruce Rauner vetoed it over *concerns it didn't do enough to prevent voter fraud."
> 
> 
> 
> Inadvertently, you have supported my thesis.*
Click to expand...


Nope. You are simply the weakest debater here. You not only fail, you fail repeatedly in every thread


----------



## Faun

g5000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The imaginary illegal alien vote.
> Parallels the imaginary successful Trump administration.
> 
> My wife works for the election board in my state and she says there are so many safeguards anyone claiming massive  fraud are idiots.
> 
> Isn't that what Tramp said?
> 
> Nuffsaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again, you dunce:
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just how ignorant are you??
> 
> How many times are you going to point out how illegal aliens are getting AB-60 driver's licenses as evidence of illegal voting when you are shown over and over and over again that AB-60 licenses cannot be used to vote...
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> ... can't be used to register to vote from a DMV like citizens can...
> 
> *Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
> *
> _(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​
> ... and *from your own source, the L.A. Times*...
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> There is no other explanation for elected Democrats devising the scam for criminals....law-breakers....who illegally invaded our country.
> 
> They increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans.
> 
> Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.
> 
> See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didja notice the "DRIVING PRIVILEGES ONLY" at the bottom of the license, retard?
> 
> Priceless.
Click to expand...

She's such a flaming idiot, she constantly posts evidence which refutes her lies.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The imaginary illegal alien vote.
> Parallels the imaginary successful Trump administration.
> 
> My wife works for the election board in my state and she says there are so many safeguards anyone claiming massive  fraud are idiots.
> 
> Isn't that what Tramp said?
> 
> Nuffsaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again, you dunce:
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just how ignorant are you??
> 
> How many times are you going to point out how illegal aliens are getting AB-60 driver's licenses as evidence of illegal voting when you are shown over and over and over again that AB-60 licenses cannot be used to vote...
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> ... can't be used to register to vote from a DMV like citizens can...
> 
> *Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
> *
> _(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​
> ... and *from your own source, the L.A. Times*...
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> There is no other explanation for elected Democrats devising the scam for criminals....law-breakers....who illegally invaded our country.
> 
> They increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans.
> 
> Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.
> 
> See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didja notice the "DRIVING PRIVILEGES ONLY" at the bottom of the license, retard?
> 
> Priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out if Democrat poll watchers pay any attention to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a dunce.
Click to expand...

You're lying again. That's not even from California.


----------



## g5000

PoliticalChic said:


>


----------



## Rambunctious

As soon as the voter rolls are cleaned and verified the libs will see just how much of a minority they are.


----------



## g5000

PoliticalChic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The imaginary illegal alien vote.
> Parallels the imaginary successful Trump administration.
> 
> My wife works for the election board in my state and she says there are so many safeguards anyone claiming massive  fraud are idiots.
> 
> Isn't that what Tramp said?
> 
> Nuffsaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again, you dunce:
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just how ignorant are you??
> 
> How many times are you going to point out how illegal aliens are getting AB-60 driver's licenses as evidence of illegal voting when you are shown over and over and over again that AB-60 licenses cannot be used to vote...
> 
> *Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.*​
> ... can't be used to register to vote from a DMV like citizens can...
> 
> *Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263
> *
> _(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code* because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law._​
> ... and *from your own source, the L.A. Times*...
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> There is no other explanation for elected Democrats devising the scam for criminals....law-breakers....who illegally invaded our country.
> 
> They increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans.
> 
> Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.
> 
> See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didja notice the "DRIVING PRIVILEGES ONLY" at the bottom of the license, retard?
> 
> Priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out if Democrat poll watchers pay any attention to it:
Click to expand...

As I just showed, you left out the part where the license does not even allow them to REGISTER to vote, retard.




PoliticalChic said:


> Gads, you're a dunce.



The irony in this topic has reached the point where you have become a caricature of yourself.

I cannot figure out why you tards insist on proving just how stupid you are over and over and over and over.

It's like you don't even feel embarrassed at making total fools of yourselves!


----------



## g5000

Rambunctious said:


> As soon as the voter rolls are cleaned and verified the libs will see just how much of a minority they are.


A fantasy not supported by reality or evidence in any way.

Just keep on drinking that piss in public, rube!  It's cheap entertainment!


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
Click to expand...





Maybe you missed the point, you dope: Democrats in the voting precincts don't read that small print.

They know the score.

But....you're so stupid, you may actually imagine that that small print counts.


----------



## g5000

PoliticalChic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you missed the point, you dope: Democrats in the voting precincts don't read that small print.
Click to expand...

Ipse dixit.


----------



## PoliticalChic

LoneLaugher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is this hugh and cry against voter registration, by liberals. Because it's "discriminatory", and that says a lot. If you aren't a legal voter and can't prove it, you shouldn't VOTE. I see how illegals aliens are getting all these  rights and privileges they didn't earn, and it makes me so cynical about our legal system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb post from someone as dumb as a post. The opposition to bother ID laws has nothing to do with people who are not legally entitled to vote.
> 
> Check out this good news.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...-legislature-oks-automatic-voter-registration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, as I have revealed throughout this thread, the plan is part of the very same Democrat scam that Bill's wife relied on, and Obama supported in telling illegals to vote.
> 
> And, from your link:
> "A previous version passed both chambers last fall but Republican Gov. Bruce Rauner vetoed it over *concerns it didn't do enough to prevent voter fraud."
> 
> 
> 
> Inadvertently, you have supported my thesis.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You are simply the weakest debater here. You not only fail, you fail repeatedly in every thread
Click to expand...





I don't debate, you moron.....I simply explain why I'm right.


And I always am.


That's why you're so upset.


----------



## g5000

Five million illegal Mexicans registered to vote, and didn't get caught!  AMAZING!

Five million illegal Mexicans voted for Hillary, and didn't get caught!  AMAZING!

Those Mexicans are GENIUSES.


----------



## Rambunctious

g5000 said:


> A fantasy not supported by reality or evidence in any way.
> 
> Just keep on drinking that piss in public, rube! It's cheap entertainment!


Sorry you are wrong and if you are not wrong why would you care so much as to get so vile? ass


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you missed the point, you dope: Democrats in the voting precincts don't read that small print.
> 
> They know the score.
> 
> But....you're so stupid, you may actually imagine that that small print counts.
Click to expand...

They don't have to read the fine print. Illegal aliens aren't even registered to vote.


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fantasy not supported by reality or evidence in any way.
> 
> Just keep on drinking that piss in public, rube! It's cheap entertainment!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you are wrong and if you are not wrong why would you care so much as to get so vile? ass
Click to expand...

So prove it then.

The election was nearly 7 months ago and you yahoo's still can't prove the idiotic claim that millions of illegal aliens voted in the election.


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> Five million illegal Mexicans registered to vote, and didn't get caught!  AMAZING!
> 
> Five million illegal Mexicans voted for Hillary, and didn't get caught!  AMAZING!
> 
> Those Mexicans are GENIUSES.





".... and didn't get caught! "

By whom??????


The snake Obama told them to vote.....and assured them there'd be no penalties.





1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says *"not true*."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_


_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



Get it now, you dolt?????


----------



## PoliticalChic

Rambunctious said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fantasy not supported by reality or evidence in any way.
> 
> Just keep on drinking that piss in public, rube! It's cheap entertainment!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you are wrong and if you are not wrong why would you care so much as to get so vile? ass
Click to expand...



Truth to these fools is like holding a cross in front of a vampire.


----------



## Freewill

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
Click to expand...

How again was it stolen?   You know what, even it the election were stolen, and it was not, it prevented Hillary and man was that worth it.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five million illegal Mexicans registered to vote, and didn't get caught!  AMAZING!
> 
> Five million illegal Mexicans voted for Hillary, and didn't get caught!  AMAZING!
> 
> Those Mexicans are GENIUSES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... and didn't get caught! "
> 
> By whom??????
> 
> 
> The snake Obama told them to vote.....and assured them there'd be no penalties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says *"not true*."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> Get it now, you dolt?????
Click to expand...

You're lying again, Pinocchio.... Obama was talking about citizens not having to fear immigration coming after their undocumented family should they themselves vote. That was the answer he gave to Gina Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen herself, to her question if she should vote, does she have to worry about immigration coming after her family.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five million illegal Mexicans registered to vote, and didn't get caught!  AMAZING!
> 
> Five million illegal Mexicans voted for Hillary, and didn't get caught!  AMAZING!
> 
> Those Mexicans are GENIUSES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... and didn't get caught! "
> 
> By whom??????
> 
> 
> The snake Obama told them to vote.....and assured them there'd be no penalties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says *"not true*."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> Get it now, you dolt?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, Pinocchio.... Obama was talking about citizens not having to fear immigration coming after their undocumented family should they themselves vote. That was the answer he gave to Gina Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen herself, to her question if she should vote, does she have to worry about immigration coming after her family.
Click to expand...




I quoted his exact words.

Hurts, huh?

He's a snake, and you're ugly.





1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:


*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_






_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._


----------



## Faun

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come back for more anytime your masochism kicks in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's weird.  I drive by your threads occasionally the way I drive by wrecks at the side of the road, just sort of in awe at the amount of destructiveness and vituperation that you bring into the USMB.  I just can't take them seriously.  Your prideful and cherry picked pseudo science arguments and doctrinaire divisiveness of our fellow Americans is sad to me.  I and I also feel a deep and despairing sadness behind your seemingly brave posts and hollow boasts, and honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't said anything beyond "pleeeeesssseee don't hurt my widdle feelings!!!!"
> 
> You have an open invitation to quote any part of the thread and watch me rip your post to shreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune."
> 
> You appear to be one of those really boring people who use their fingers to air-quote as they speak.
> 
> I nailed it, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What else needs to be said that hasn't already thoroughly debunked your bullshit? At this point, this thread drags on for no reason other than the entertainment value of watching you  wallow in your own logorrhea. Meanwhile, your thread is debunked....
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are your forced to default to vulgarity?
> 
> Is it because of how thoroughly defeated you feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you whine about vulgarity to avoid responding to content?
> 
> Here it is again, sans vulgarity, so you have no excuse to keep running like you do....
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
Click to expand...

First, I posted the above and PoliticalHack wouldn't touch the content, so she whined about vulgarity instead...

Then I posted it again, this time without vulgarity so PoliticalHack would have nothing to whine about....

So now she just avoids the L.A. Times article, which came from a link she herself posted, altogether.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five million illegal Mexicans registered to vote, and didn't get caught!  AMAZING!
> 
> Five million illegal Mexicans voted for Hillary, and didn't get caught!  AMAZING!
> 
> Those Mexicans are GENIUSES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... and didn't get caught! "
> 
> By whom??????
> 
> 
> The snake Obama told them to vote.....and assured them there'd be no penalties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says *"not true*."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> Get it now, you dolt?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, Pinocchio.... Obama was talking about citizens not having to fear immigration coming after their undocumented family should they themselves vote. That was the answer he gave to Gina Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen herself, to her question if she should vote, does she have to worry about immigration coming after her family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted his exact words.
> 
> Hurts, huh?
> 
> He's a snake, and you're ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
Click to expand...

You didn't just quote him, you employed your defective conservative brain to translate what he actually said into something you imagine he said.

His actual words were telling a U.S. citizen she didn't have to worry about immigration coming after her family if she, an American citizen herself, votes.


----------



## g5000

This PoiticalChic tard drank a lot of piss!  Here's the full interview:



"First of all,* when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote."

Obama is clearly saying your undocumented family member cannot vote, and you have to give them a voice with YOUR vote.


Here's what Fox News left out of its initial reporting:
"Part of what is important for Latino *citizens *(Obama actually stresses the word citizens here) is to make your voice heard, because you are not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school, who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote."
*
Obama made it crystal clear undocumented immigrants cannot vote.

Fox News heavily edited the interview, leaving out the part where Obama said they can't legally vote, and the tards drank that piss right down.

Once a fake meme is planted in a tard's head by Fox, it never comes out. Ever.


----------



## Faun

g5000 said:


> This PoiticalChic tard drank a lot of piss!  Here's the full interview:
> 
> 
> 
> "First of all,* when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote."
> 
> 
> Here's what Fox News left out of its initial reporting:
> "Part of what is important for Latino *citizens *(Obama actually stresses the word citizens here) is to make your voice heard, because you are not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school, who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote."
> *
> Obama made it crystal clear undocumented immigrants cannot vote.
> 
> Fox News heavily edited the interview, leaving out the part where Obama said they can't legally vote, and the tards drank that piss right down.
> 
> Once a fake meme is planted in a tard's head by Fox, it never comes out. Ever.


Also in that interview, Obama twice promotes the website, iwillvote.com, which states *voters must be U.S. citizens*.


----------



## Trump The Russian Spy

Faun said:


> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....no "crime" is being committed."
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....no crime.
> 
> Hence, your avi title identifies you as exactly what you are, an easily led imbecile.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the dumb fuck who used an article as evidence when the article stated that the illegal alien voting "problem" is very small.
> 
> Your shit is weak, Repug.  You've got no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's also same moron who linked an article from the L.A. Times which did not state illegals could register to vote, though she claimed it did; but her article did include a link which described how illegal aliens are not registered to vote.
> 
> Much of the material which refutes her idiocy comes from her.
Click to expand...


Yeah, this is one stupid, intellectually dishonest bitch.  I guess she'll next cite an article from 2012 stating that 3 illegal aliens voted in that election.  She's a total lightweight who wants to be taken seriously, but just doesn't have the intellectual guns.


----------



## Trump The Russian Spy

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....no "crime" is being committed."
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....no crime.
> 
> Hence, your avi title identifies you as exactly what you are, an easily led imbecile.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the dumb fuck who used an article as evidence when the article stated that the illegal alien voting "problem" is very small.
> 
> Your shit is weak, Repug.  You've got no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your language, learned from the bathroom wall, is exactly what should be expected from one of your perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we have PoliticalHack's white flag -- where she bitches about vulgarity as a cover for not being able to refute a post.
Click to expand...


Bravo, Sir.  A perfect description of this stupid bitch's MO.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's weird.  I drive by your threads occasionally the way I drive by wrecks at the side of the road, just sort of in awe at the amount of destructiveness and vituperation that you bring into the USMB.  I just can't take them seriously.  Your prideful and cherry picked pseudo science arguments and doctrinaire divisiveness of our fellow Americans is sad to me.  I and I also feel a deep and despairing sadness behind your seemingly brave posts and hollow boasts, and honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't said anything beyond "pleeeeesssseee don't hurt my widdle feelings!!!!"
> 
> You have an open invitation to quote any part of the thread and watch me rip your post to shreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune."
> 
> You appear to be one of those really boring people who use their fingers to air-quote as they speak.
> 
> I nailed it, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What else needs to be said that hasn't already thoroughly debunked your bullshit? At this point, this thread drags on for no reason other than the entertainment value of watching you  wallow in your own logorrhea. Meanwhile, your thread is debunked....
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are your forced to default to vulgarity?
> 
> Is it because of how thoroughly defeated you feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you whine about vulgarity to avoid responding to content?
> 
> Here it is again, sans vulgarity, so you have no excuse to keep running like you do....
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, I posted the above and PoliticalHack wouldn't touch the content, so she whined about vulgarity instead...
> 
> Then I posted it again, this time without vulgarity so PoliticalHack would have nothing to whine about....
> 
> So now she just avoids the L.A. Times article, which came from a link she herself posted, altogether.
Click to expand...




Y'mean this?

Pop-Quiz!


Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:


"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


And....from the LATimes:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> This PoiticalChic tard drank a lot of piss!  Here's the full interview:
> 
> 
> 
> "First of all,* when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote."
> 
> Obama is clearly saying your undocumented family member cannot vote, and you have to give them a voice with YOUR vote.
> 
> 
> Here's what Fox News left out of its initial reporting:
> "Part of what is important for Latino *citizens *(Obama actually stresses the word citizens here) is to make your voice heard, because you are not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school, who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote."
> *
> Obama made it crystal clear undocumented immigrants cannot vote.
> 
> Fox News heavily edited the interview, leaving out the part where Obama said they can't legally vote, and the tards drank that piss right down.
> 
> Once a fake meme is planted in a tard's head by Fox, it never comes out. Ever.






There is nothing left out.

Here is the message the snake gave to illegal aliens:







BTW....are you still claiming to be a "military and electronics bomb expert"?????

Are, you, or just a hot-air expert?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Millions of illegals voted.   Get a grip.  The domestic communists simply want the nation to fold and fall under a dictatorship asap.

The problem with a free nation is that even those with evil intent are granted the same freedoms.  This is the ONLY flaw I can find with the Constitution.  Not everyone deserves freedom.  The founding fathers were trusting souls in a MUCH more innocent time.

Even Stevie Wonder can see that.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Continuing to allow those CLEARLY intent on destroying the nation as formed by the Constitution the freedom to do so, is providing a clear path for their success.

It is past time for the right to drop the politically correct bonds placed on them by the oppressive left and deal with the reality of their destructive influence in meaningful ways.

Fire CAN be fought with fire...and sometimes it is the only way.


----------



## PoliticalChic

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Continuing to allow those CLEARLY intent on destroying the nation as formed by the Constitution the freedom to do so, is providing a clear path for their success.
> 
> It is past time for the right to drop the politically correct bonds placed on them by the oppressive left and deal with the reality of their destructive influence in meaningful ways.
> 
> Fire CAN be fought with fire...and sometimes it is the only way.




As long as Democrats are in power, American will be in danger.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply for new  DL ---- They ask if you are a US citizen or not. Yes/No you go that way and that way.
> Yes ------ You have to provide a proof of citizenship, process, which will coincide with the federal government documents.
> Yes ------- but lied. Subject for longer process and rejection.
> No ------- You get AB-60.
> 
> These illegals with AB60 is only for driving purposes only. They treasure and proud of this document which makes them somewhat legal and their future.
> Why would they risk that just for one vote? What if they get caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like dat, boyyyyeeeeeee????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah the famous AB 461.
> Read and research how Breitbart twisted the technicality of Ab461. You must be desperate.
> 
> I  probably encountered this AB461 at least 8 to 10 times of the same topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....let me see if I understand the Democrat policy/rules as it pertains to illegal aliens....
> 
> 1. "....the DMV’s [read 'Democrat government's'] current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information..." [as long as they vote correctly.]
> 
> 2. "The DMV’s [Democrat's] current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution...[as long as...you know what...]
> This is exactly what the snake, Obama, said to illegal aliens in that interview.
> 
> 3. "While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE..."
> Seems they've chosen sides....they go with illegal aliens in opposition to American laws. Must be Democrats.
> 
> 4. "there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license."
> What the heck, you're being kicked out anyway....might as well vote.
> From the AB-60 guide book.
> https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf
Click to expand...


Did you really read your link or you just look at it? Read it again and tell me what is your with your rebuttal? 

Are you telling me that  ALL repeat ALL DMV workers are  democrats? Are you telling me that Republican senators and election observers are part of these massive fraud? Are you telling me that these kind of fraud are not investigated or audited by Federal government?

You and your link  Breitbart are both liars. 

Do you have any proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals really voted last election? If you don't----- I will call you a liar.


----------



## Dot Com

Reasonable said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I hear that it is painful for you to have that underlying sadness and perhaps loneliness."
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Now, you know you're lying, and trying to cover your hurt feelings by claiming to detect an emotion in me that isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does it give you cover in referring to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep suggesting that you are leaving....yet, keep coming back.
> If I threw you a going away party.......
> ....would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And unicorns can fly, Tramp never lies and the sun revolves around the earth.
Click to expand...

^ that


----------



## Dot Com

PoliticalChic said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Continuing to allow those CLEARLY intent on destroying the nation as formed by the Constitution the freedom to do so, is providing a clear path for their success.
> 
> It is past time for the right to drop the politically correct bonds placed on them by the oppressive left and deal with the reality of their destructive influence in meaningful ways.
> 
> Fire CAN be fought with fire...and sometimes it is the only way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as Democrats are in power, American will be in danger.
Click to expand...

PoliSpice and her over- the- top rw hyperbole always delivers


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, The DMV doesn't ask anyone for proof of anything, I have seen  three Mexicans  in a booth clearly marked one person per booth only. That was in English.  We don't wan't to offend illegals, Hispanics or people that arbitrarily want to disobey laws. Heaven forbid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like dat, boyyyyeeeeeee????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah the famous AB 461.
> Read and research how Breitbart twisted the technicality of Ab461. You must be desperate.
> 
> I  probably encountered this AB461 at least 8 to 10 times of the same topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....let me see if I understand the Democrat policy/rules as it pertains to illegal aliens....
> 
> 1. "....the DMV’s [read 'Democrat government's'] current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information..." [as long as they vote correctly.]
> 
> 2. "The DMV’s [Democrat's] current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution...[as long as...you know what...]
> This is exactly what the snake, Obama, said to illegal aliens in that interview.
> 
> 3. "While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE..."
> Seems they've chosen sides....they go with illegal aliens in opposition to American laws. Must be Democrats.
> 
> 4. "there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license."
> What the heck, you're being kicked out anyway....might as well vote.
> From the AB-60 guide book.
> https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you really read your link or you just look at it? Read it again and tell me what is your with your rebuttal?
> 
> Are you telling me that  ALL repeat ALL DMV workers are  democrats? Are you telling me that Republican senators and election observers are part of these massive fraud? Are you telling me that these kind of fraud are not investigated or audited by Federal government?
> 
> You and your link  Breitbart are both liars.
> 
> Do you have any proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals really voted last election? If you don't----- I will call you a liar.
Click to expand...



1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.

2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.


3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.


4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.


5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.


6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.


----------



## Dot Com

Who but PoliSpice would respond to a post using numbered sentences lol

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Ame®icano

NYcarbineer said:


> It's hilarious that this PC nut doesn't know that special driver's license's issued to undocumented aliens CANNOT be used as voter ID.



It's so special that you don't even have to present it when you vote.


----------



## danielpalos

Dot Com said:


> Who but PoliSpice would respond to a post using numbered sentences lol
> 
> Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


i guess that is when she starts getting, "anal retentive" and simply needs a full body massage with happy ending.


----------



## Ame®icano

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fear of answering this question???
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your report is of those registered, not of those voting.  Two totally different numbers.  You can have a billion illegally registered people, but if only 7 of them (according to Kansas stats) actually vote, you don't have an illegal voter problem.
Click to expand...


What's the purpose of registering to vote those who have no right to vote?

Nobody who is registered to vote will be turned back when shows up on polling place, since is presumed that everyone registered is allowed to vote. 

Those who are not registered and show up on polling place may go thru some additional screening (if any), and most likely will be allowed to vote. 

What's the chance of catching fraud in either of the two cases?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Ame®icano said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fear of answering this question???
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your report is of those registered, not of those voting.  Two totally different numbers.  You can have a billion illegally registered people, but if only 7 of them (according to Kansas stats) actually vote, you don't have an illegal voter problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the purpose of registering to vote those who have no right to vote?
> 
> Nobody who is registered to vote will be turned back when shows up on polling place, since is presumed that everyone registered is allowed to vote.
> 
> Those who are not registered and show up on polling place may go thru some additional screening (if any), and most likely will be allowed to vote.
> 
> What's the chance of catching fraud in either of the two cases?
Click to expand...



These morons pretend to be just like Sergeant Schultz


----------



## Ame®icano

NYcarbineer said:


> Once again, sewage-for-brains cannot refute a single word I posted.
> 
> I remain undefeated in the NYcarbineer - PoliticalChic debates,
> 
> something that should surprise no one.



I witnessed and counted many battles you won and the count is zero.


----------



## Ame®icano

LoneLaugher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is EXACTLY a coincidence.
Click to expand...


Sure, like going 6 for 6 in coin toss. Coincidence.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Ame®icano said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is EXACTLY a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, like going 6 for 6 in coin toss. Coincidence.
Click to expand...


Nope. Actually not that unusual. You should listen to "RadioLab".


----------



## CrusaderFrank

illegals, non-living and multiple voters make up 80% of the Democrat vote


----------



## LoneLaugher

A Very Lucky Wind


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> illegals, non-living and multiple voters make up 80% of the Democrat vote


That's a much smaller percentage than the illiterate, clinically insane, psychotic, and/or generally brain-dead folks who vote Republican.


----------



## PoliticalChic

LoneLaugher said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is EXACTLY a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, like going 6 for 6 in coin toss. Coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Actually not that unusual. You should listen to "RadioLab".
Click to expand...




Once again, you've slithered back to prove part of the OP:
"Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*

*The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day."*
*
*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegals, non-living and multiple voters make up 80% of the Democrat vote
> 
> 
> 
> That's a much smaller percentage than the illiterate, clinically insane, psychotic, and/or generally brain-dead folks who vote Republican.
Click to expand...

At least we're actually eligible to vote, your side not so much. Also, we never ran a candidate who was born in Kenya


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegals, non-living and multiple voters make up 80% of the Democrat vote
> 
> 
> 
> That's a much smaller percentage than the illiterate, clinically insane, psychotic, and/or generally brain-dead folks who vote Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least we're actually eligible to vote, your side not do much. Also, we never ran a candidate who was born in Kenya
Click to expand...



You demonic provocateur, you!!!!


----------



## Ame®icano

Montrovant said:


> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?



Sure, if you are citizen, all rules apply and you need all required documents.
If not, all you need is to show up and when they tell you that you're also registered to vote, you smile for a photo to get a DL. 

DMV workers are just doing what they're told. Conspiracy is above them. 



Montrovant said:


> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.



How? Just like leftists doing it for ages. DNC buss you and your palls to polling place. If asked for ID (and they wont ask), you show them ID, or you say you forgot the ID, than give them name and address. All checks out, get the "I voted" sticker. Then they pay you 20 bucks.


----------



## Ame®icano

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yea, these lawbreakers wouldn't break the law, libtards tell us.



They also tell us that paying taxes is voluntary.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Ame®icano said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why cut off the sentence?  "Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."  It specifies voters.  Your claim rests on the assumption that the people at the DMV either cannot or will not determine if the person obtaining a driver's license is a citizen eligible to vote.  I can't speak for all states, but in the past couple of states I have lived in, acquiring an ID from the DMV necessitated bringing in multiple documents to prove identity.  What reason do you have to assume that all the varied documents that states may require will not allow DMV workers to determine voter registration eligibility?  Or are you, instead, claiming a vast conspiracy of DMV workers to knowingly register illegals to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, if you are citizen, all rules apply and you need all required documents.
> If not, all you need is to show up and when they tell you that you're also registered to vote, you smile for a photo to get a DL.
> 
> DMV workers are just doing what they're told. Conspiracy is above them.
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, explain how combining the documents for voter registration and driver's licenses allows millions of illegals to register to vote who could not before.  So far in this thread, all you have done is pointed out that people can register to vote at the DMV (which has been true for about a quarter of a century) and that some states allow illegals to get a driver's license, without explaining why the DMV is unable to differentiate a voting-eligible citizen from a non-citizen.  You've repeated yourself, many times, seemingly as a way to avoid giving any details about this hypothesis of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How? Just like leftists doing it for ages. DNC buss you and your palls to polling place. If asked for ID (and they wont ask), you show them ID, or you say you forgot the ID, than give them name and address. All checks out, get the "I voted" sticker. Then they pay you 20 bucks.
Click to expand...




The bogus driver's licenses are a prime example of the saying 
*“Hypocrisy is the compliment vice pays to virtue”*

They provide anything with a photo, that poll workers simply glance at, so that the Democrats can pretend what every one of them pretends in this thread.


----------



## Kondor3

CrusaderFrank said:


> illegals, non-living and multiple voters make up 80% of the Democrat vote


Oh, hor$e$hit...

Data?

Link?


----------



## Ame®icano

danielpalos said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not shown causation.  If the states that allow illegals to get licenses chose Clinton, perhaps it is simply because they are more liberal-leaning states.  Wouldn't that make sense in states that allow illegals to vote?  That certainly seems to fit more closely with the Democrat/liberal positions on illegal immigrants than on the Republican/conservative positions.
> 
> Looking at the list in your oft-linked article about the states which allow illegals to get a license, it seems that all of them other than Utah lean somewhat or heavily Democrat.
> 
> Political party strength in U.S. states - Wikipedia
> 
> State of the States: Political Party Affiliation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You have not shown causation."
> 
> I've made a far stronger case than the claims of Trump colluding with the Russians, or that he in any way obstructed justice by firing Comey.
> 
> It was my aim, and it was eminently successful.
> 
> Your ire proves that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Trump openly asked the Russians for help in that regard.  It was in the public domain.
Click to expand...


Nope, he did not.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is EXACTLY a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, like going 6 for 6 in coin toss. Coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Actually not that unusual. You should listen to "RadioLab".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you've slithered back to prove part of the OP:
> "Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> *The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day."
> *
Click to expand...

What PoliticalHack is actually saying is: _"Gee.....every time I lie that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following my delusion of Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's tenacious posters correct me."*_


----------



## danielpalos

Ame®icano said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the federal National Voter Registration Act requires all states to allow citizens to register to vote in the DMV.  There is no coincidence.  That law was passed in 1993.  You seem to be trying to imply that the 12 states (and DC) that allow illegals to get a driver's license decided to also allow people to register to vote at the DMV, rather than having been compelled to allow voter registration in the DMV by federal law for the past 24 years.
> 
> From the LA Times article you have repeatedly linked in your spammed posts:
> "When the National Voter Registration Act was passed in 1993, it required state DMVs to register citizens to vote. Then-Gov. Pete Wilson refused to implement the law, calling it “another unfunded federal mandate." Along with several other governors, he sued to block it and lost."
> 
> Of course, you must assume that the DMVs discussed do not bother to check the citizenship status of those they register to vote for this narrative to make sense, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not shown causation.  If the states that allow illegals to get licenses chose Clinton, perhaps it is simply because they are more liberal-leaning states.  Wouldn't that make sense in states that allow illegals to vote?  That certainly seems to fit more closely with the Democrat/liberal positions on illegal immigrants than on the Republican/conservative positions.
> 
> Looking at the list in your oft-linked article about the states which allow illegals to get a license, it seems that all of them other than Utah lean somewhat or heavily Democrat.
> 
> Political party strength in U.S. states - Wikipedia
> 
> State of the States: Political Party Affiliation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You have not shown causation."
> 
> I've made a far stronger case than the claims of Trump colluding with the Russians, or that he in any way obstructed justice by firing Comey.
> 
> It was my aim, and it was eminently successful.
> 
> Your ire proves that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Trump openly asked the Russians for help in that regard.  It was in the public domain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, he did not.
Click to expand...

Yes, he did.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Also, we never ran a candidate who was born in Kenya


LOLOLOL


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't said anything beyond "pleeeeesssseee don't hurt my widdle feelings!!!!"
> 
> You have an open invitation to quote any part of the thread and watch me rip your post to shreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...honestly I pray for you to see the goodness in your fellow Americans one day.  I wish you nothing but good fortune."
> 
> You appear to be one of those really boring people who use their fingers to air-quote as they speak.
> 
> I nailed it, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> What else needs to be said that hasn't already thoroughly debunked your bullshit? At this point, this thread drags on for no reason other than the entertainment value of watching you  wallow in your own logorrhea. Meanwhile, your thread is debunked....
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are your forced to default to vulgarity?
> 
> Is it because of how thoroughly defeated you feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you whine about vulgarity to avoid responding to content?
> 
> Here it is again, sans vulgarity, so you have no excuse to keep running like you do....
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, I posted the above and PoliticalHack wouldn't touch the content, so she whined about vulgarity instead...
> 
> Then I posted it again, this time without vulgarity so PoliticalHack would have nothing to whine about....
> 
> So now she just avoids the L.A. Times article, which came from a link she herself posted, altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV?
Click to expand...

And who is *"they?"*

According to you, *"they"* includes illegal aliens.

_*However,*_ for you to assert your bald-faced lie, _*you have to ignore your own source,*_ the L.A. Times, which clearly states *"they" DOES NOT include illegal aliens...*

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
And from your own source, which proves you're lying.



And for everyone else's pleasure and entertainment, we all get to watch as you eagerly avoid responding to this point.


----------



## Ame®icano

danielpalos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the driver's license, and you're registered to vote.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered....."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Get it?
> 
> You certainly can play dumb....but the scam is obvious, and the connection with who wins is the aim.
> 
> It is no coincidence that in almost every case, in those states, Democrats won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have not shown causation.  If the states that allow illegals to get licenses chose Clinton, perhaps it is simply because they are more liberal-leaning states.  Wouldn't that make sense in states that allow illegals to vote?  That certainly seems to fit more closely with the Democrat/liberal positions on illegal immigrants than on the Republican/conservative positions.
> 
> Looking at the list in your oft-linked article about the states which allow illegals to get a license, it seems that all of them other than Utah lean somewhat or heavily Democrat.
> 
> Political party strength in U.S. states - Wikipedia
> 
> State of the States: Political Party Affiliation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You have not shown causation."
> 
> I've made a far stronger case than the claims of Trump colluding with the Russians, or that he in any way obstructed justice by firing Comey.
> 
> It was my aim, and it was eminently successful.
> 
> Your ire proves that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Trump openly asked the Russians for help in that regard.  It was in the public domain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, he did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he did.
Click to expand...


If you were not leftist, I would take your word for it. 

This is the part where you post the link to transcript or to video. 

Quote his words, not your interpretation of his words.


----------



## Ame®icano

rightwinger said:


> *92% of Russians* supported Trump.... FACT
> Russia infiltrated the election *to allow Trump to win*....FACT
> Trump is an *ardent Putin supporter*.....FACT
> Trump won the *most corrupt* election in history....FACT
> Up to* 5 million* Russians voted for Trump in the last election....FACT



rightwinger is a faggot.... FACT? Yeah.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This PoiticalChic tard drank a lot of piss!  Here's the full interview:
> 
> 
> 
> "First of all,* when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote."
> 
> Obama is clearly saying your undocumented family member cannot vote, and you have to give them a voice with YOUR vote.
> 
> 
> Here's what Fox News left out of its initial reporting:
> "Part of what is important for Latino *citizens *(Obama actually stresses the word citizens here) is to make your voice heard, because you are not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school, who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote."
> *
> Obama made it crystal clear undocumented immigrants cannot vote.
> 
> Fox News heavily edited the interview, leaving out the part where Obama said they can't legally vote, and the tards drank that piss right down.
> 
> Once a fake meme is planted in a tard's head by Fox, it never comes out. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left out.
> 
> Here is the message the snake gave to illegal aliens:
Click to expand...

_*"There is nothing left out."*_

And here we witness PoliticalHack lying incessantly again. While she _*claims*_ _"nothing is left out"_ of the cut version of that interview which she linked, reality and truth dictate otherwise; for as anyone can plainly see for themselves, if nothing was truly cut out of her cut version, then we would hear where Obama explains...

_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of *what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school... who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote. But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.*_​
... but of course, *we don't hear that* in PoliticalHack's cut version because she lied when she said, _*"there is nothing left out,"*_ since the above portion of Obama's conversation does not exist in her cut version. To hear Obama point out that illegals can't legally vote and their U.S. citizen family members and friends speak for them with their vote -- you have to watch the *uncut* version...


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: automatically registered.
> 
> Exactly what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And despite all that rhetoric, to date, only *one* illegal alien was found to have actually voted in the election.
Click to expand...


What, he forgot the ID, the fake name and address he provided when getting the DL?


----------



## Ame®icano

PoliticalChic said:


> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say *Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*



What blue bar? 

Licenses are nearly identical, where illegal DL has small mark "federal limits apply". 

If you don't look for it, you wont notice it.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically registered as having no party preference, if they are being registered to vote.  Do you think the DMV is unable to tell when someone getting a driver's license is a citizen, with the multiple documents one must provide to get a license?  Do you think there is a large-scale conspiracy of DMV workers knowingly registering illegals to vote?  Whatever the case, you haven't provided any actual evidence, just supposition.
> 
> 
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And despite all that rhetoric, to date, only *one* illegal alien was found to have actually voted in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, he forgot the ID, the fake name and address he provided when getting the DL?
Click to expand...

Who knows WTF you're talking about? Even you don't. In California, even if an illegal alien shows up at a DMV to get a driver's license with an ID, fake name and address, they're still not registered to vote.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Kondor3 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegals, non-living and multiple voters make up 80% of the Democrat vote
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hor$e$hit...
> 
> Data?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


why?


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you actually think that big government is efficient?
> Do you actually think that the same people that couldn't roll out the Obamacare website without it going to shit have their shit together?
> Do you actually think that they even give a shit that they're registering millions of illegals in the state of California?
> 
> Jesus......Christ you're stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And despite all that rhetoric, to date, only *one* illegal alien was found to have actually voted in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, he forgot the ID, the fake name and address he provided when getting the DL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows WTF you're talking about? Even you don't. In California, even if an illegal alien shows up at a DMV to get a driver's license with an ID, fake name and address, they're still not registered to vote.
Click to expand...


They are registered automatically, without party preference.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say *Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blue bar?
> 
> Licenses are nearly identical, where illegal DL has small mark "federal limits apply".
> 
> If you don't look for it, you wont notice it.
Click to expand...

They're still not gonna be registered to vote, ya putz. Even if someone misses the warning on the license that it can't be used for voting .... before they hand them a ballot, they have to find the person on the voter's roll. Since illegals can't register to vote, their name won't be found. The worst that can happen is such an illegal alien can vote using a provisional ballot -- which will never count since they were never registered to vote.


----------



## Ame®icano

radical right said:


> AB-60 licenses are firewalled from voter registration.



Firewalled.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.  Either I agree that millions of illegal immigrants have been registered to vote (and, presumably, agree that 3 million more of those illegals voted for Democrats than Republicans) or I think big government is efficient?
> 
> Do you actually think the same people that tried to roll out the Obamacare website are the same ones who run each state's DMV?
> 
> I think at least some people give a shit if there are millions being registered in California.  I don't consider California, or any state, to be made up entirely of people who follow one political ideology or agree on illegal immigration, do you?
> 
> You were saying something about intelligence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And despite all that rhetoric, to date, only *one* illegal alien was found to have actually voted in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, he forgot the ID, the fake name and address he provided when getting the DL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows WTF you're talking about? Even you don't. In California, even if an illegal alien shows up at a DMV to get a driver's license with an ID, fake name and address, they're still not registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
Click to expand...

No, they're not.


----------



## Ame®icano

RightyTighty said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets look at the dots.
> 
> California had the lowest percentage for Trump.
> 
> Trump ran on an anti illegal immigrant platform.
> 
> California has more illegals than Carter has Liver Pills.
> 
> California has lax voter ID requirement.
> 
> Most of the large voting districts are run by Democrat politicians.
> 
> It doesn't take  a rocket scientist to connect those dots, does it?.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so easy - why can't you prove jack-shit?
Click to expand...


It would be easy if those who suppose to prevent the fraud are not the same one who are doing it.

Compare data of illegal alien driver licenses with voter registration data, than compare the same with list of people that voted. Would California allow it?

I'm afraid not. For the same reason that California refuse request from DHS to have different design for driver licenses of illegals.


----------



## Ame®icano

PoliticalChic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you missed the point, you dope: Democrats in the voting precincts don't read that small print.
> 
> They know the score.
> 
> But....you're so stupid, you may actually imagine that that small print counts.
Click to expand...


Neither one is correct, that was proposed design, rejected because those red letters are grabbing attention, and could make illegals feel unaccepted.

If is up to me, first they would not be allowed to have a drivers license, but if is a must, I would make it in brightest red or fluorescent green to remind them every time they look at it that they're here illegally.


----------



## g5000

Ame®icano said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you missed the point, you dope: Democrats in the voting precincts don't read that small print.
> 
> They know the score.
> 
> But....you're so stupid, you may actually imagine that that small print counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither one is correct, that was proposed design, rejected because those red letters are grabbing attention, and could make illegals feel unaccepted.
Click to expand...


The official AB-60 drivers license says FEDERAL LIMITS APPLY on the front. In all caps.  In the upper right corner.



Ame®icano said:


> If is up to me, first they would not be allowed to have a drivers license, but if is a must, I would make it in brightest red or fluorescent green to remind them every time they look at it that they're here illegally.


Um, yeah.  Illegals forget they are here illegally. Ooooookaaaayyyy...


----------



## Ame®icano

g5000 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither one is correct, that was proposed design, rejected because those red letters are grabbing attention, and could make illegals feel unaccepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The official AB-60 drivers license says FEDERAL LIMITS APPLY on the front. In all caps.  In the upper right corner.
Click to expand...


Blue letters, hardly visible, not capturing the attention.



g5000 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> If is up to me, first they would not be allowed to have a drivers license, but if is a must, I would make it in brightest red or fluorescent green to remind them every time they look at it that they're here illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah.  Illegals forget they are here illegally. Ooooookaaaayyyy...
Click to expand...

Especially when they go to polls.


----------



## g5000

Ame®icano said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah.  Illegals forget they are here illegally. Ooooookaaaayyyy...
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when they go to polls.
Click to expand...

Ipse dixit.

We're on...what...page 36?  And still not a shred of evidence.

Five million illegal Mexicans got immigrant licenses and registered to vote, and didn't get caught!

Five million illegal Mexicans voted for Hillary and didn't get caught!

Those illegal Mexicans are GENIUSES!

They should teach the Republican fraudsters who keep getting caught.


----------



## g5000

Trump makes shit up (Ipse dixit).  His bleevers gobble it up as they exclaim, "I want to bleev it, so it must be true!" (Wishful Thinking).  Then when Trump is challenged on his lie, he says, "Well a lot of people bleev it." (Argumentum ad Populum, Circular Logic)

And that is the fantastic world of profound retardation Trump and his Chumps live in, boys and girls.  They are completely disconnected from reality, and they are in charge.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither one is correct, that was proposed design, rejected because those red letters are grabbing attention, and could make illegals feel unaccepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The official AB-60 drivers license says FEDERAL LIMITS APPLY on the front. In all caps.  In the upper right corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blue letters, hardly visible, not capturing the attention.
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> If is up to me, first they would not be allowed to have a drivers license, but if is a must, I would make it in brightest red or fluorescent green to remind them every time they look at it that they're here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, yeah.  Illegals forget they are here illegally. Ooooookaaaayyyy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially when they go to polls.
Click to expand...

You're beyond deranged to think election workers are not looking for that when handed a license. And I don't know about California, but in my state, they don't just look at my license, they swipe it. If they do the same in California, it doesn't matter if they look for it or not. The swipe would catch it anyway.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DMV doesn't ask for proof of anything?  So you don't have to bring a birth certificate, social security card, passport, bill in your name to prove your address, etc. when you get a license or ID?  I certainly had to.
> 
> I'm not sure how you equate 3 people going into a booth labeled for one person only to the DMV not asking for proof of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like dat, boyyyyeeeeeee????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah the famous AB 461.
> Read and research how Breitbart twisted the technicality of Ab461. You must be desperate.
> 
> I  probably encountered this AB461 at least 8 to 10 times of the same topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....let me see if I understand the Democrat policy/rules as it pertains to illegal aliens....
> 
> 1. "....the DMV’s [read 'Democrat government's'] current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information..." [as long as they vote correctly.]
> 
> 2. "The DMV’s [Democrat's] current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution...[as long as...you know what...]
> This is exactly what the snake, Obama, said to illegal aliens in that interview.
> 
> 3. "While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE..."
> Seems they've chosen sides....they go with illegal aliens in opposition to American laws. Must be Democrats.
> 
> 4. "there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license."
> What the heck, you're being kicked out anyway....might as well vote.
> From the AB-60 guide book.
> https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you really read your link or you just look at it? Read it again and tell me what is your with your rebuttal?
> 
> Are you telling me that  ALL repeat ALL DMV workers are  democrats? Are you telling me that Republican senators and election observers are part of these massive fraud? Are you telling me that these kind of fraud are not investigated or audited by Federal government?
> 
> You and your link  Breitbart are both liars.
> 
> Do you have any proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals really voted last election? If you don't----- I will call you a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
Click to expand...


1. You lied.
2. You lied. 
3. You lied.
4. You lied.  50 millions based from you? 
5. You lied. 
6. You lied. 

So where is your proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals voted in 2016?
Where is your proof that AB61 holders are eligible to vote?


----------



## charwin95

Ame[emoji768]icano said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fear of answering this question???
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your report is of those registered, not of those voting.  Two totally different numbers.  You can have a billion illegally registered people, but if only 7 of them (according to Kansas stats) actually vote, you don't have an illegal voter problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the purpose of registering to vote those who have no right to vote?
> 
> 1. Nobody who is registered to vote will be turned back when shows up on polling place, since is presumed that everyone registered is allowed to vote.
> 
> 2. Those who are not registered and show up on polling place may go thru some additional screening (if any), and most likely will be allowed to vote.
> 
> What's the chance of catching fraud in either of the two cases?
Click to expand...


1. White privileged YES. That is why I suspect most likely the whites did all the illegal voting. Based from your post to can just walk in Willy Nilly I want to vote. Obviously you are white dude. Do you think the illegals can just walk in there without being questioned by republicans and democrats observers? 
White trump voters came in full force. Despite with the massive massive rallies 20k, 30k ---------- anemically and pathetically he only gathered 63 millions. That is why I said most likely the whites have committed the illegal votes. 
Are you saying that when illegals or unregistered voters showed up at the polls ------- republicans and democrats will just hand them the ballot?
How is that possible? 

2. After screening  and if they don't qualify they get rejected. That's a fact. 
Or are you saying that if they get rejected the Republicans will just let them in and vote Republicans? 
Or are you saying that if they get rejected the republicans they will just let them in and vote democrats?  How is that even possible?  

Did you hear from any State Senator, any Secretary of the State, any Governor or from thousands and thousands of Republicans observers and volunteers----- of any massive fraud by the millions? 
Except coming from that undesirable President.


----------



## Kondor3

CrusaderFrank said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegals, non-living and multiple voters make up 80% of the Democrat vote
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hor$e$hit...
> 
> Data?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?
Click to expand...

To prove that your point is credible... else... I call Bull$hit... so... go ahead... prove me wrong... link?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Kondor3 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegals, non-living and multiple voters make up 80% of the Democrat vote
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hor$e$hit...
> 
> Data?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove that your point is credible... else... I call Bull$hit... so... go ahead... prove me wrong... link?
Click to expand...


I'm protecting my sources


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegals, non-living and multiple voters make up 80% of the Democrat vote
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hor$e$hit...
> 
> Data?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove that your point is credible... else... I call Bull$hit... so... go ahead... prove me wrong... link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm protecting my sources
Click to expand...

That means you're holding your ass.


----------



## mudwhistle

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say *Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blue bar?
> 
> Licenses are nearly identical, where illegal DL has small mark "federal limits apply".
> 
> If you don't look for it, you wont notice it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're still not gonna be registered to vote, ya putz. Even if someone misses the warning on the license that it can't be used for voting .... before they hand them a ballot, they have to find the person on the voter's roll. Since illegals can't register to vote, their name won't be found. The worst that can happen is such an illegal alien can vote using a provisional ballot -- which will never count since they were never registered to vote.
Click to expand...

Unless they live in California, New York, New Jersey, etc....


----------



## Kondor3

CrusaderFrank said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegals, non-living and multiple voters make up 80% of the Democrat vote
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hor$e$hit...
> 
> Data?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove that your point is credible... else... I call Bull$hit... so... go ahead... prove me wrong... link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm protecting my sources
Click to expand...

That's fine... then we'll just call your claim Bull$hit, that Illegals make up 80% of the Democratic vote... you lose... but Bull$hit carries its own penalties.


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say *Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blue bar?
> 
> Licenses are nearly identical, where illegal DL has small mark "federal limits apply".
> 
> If you don't look for it, you wont notice it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're still not gonna be registered to vote, ya putz. Even if someone misses the warning on the license that it can't be used for voting .... before they hand them a ballot, they have to find the person on the voter's roll. Since illegals can't register to vote, their name won't be found. The worst that can happen is such an illegal alien can vote using a provisional ballot -- which will never count since they were never registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless they live in California, New York, New Jersey, etc....
Click to expand...

Don't just say it -- prove it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I said earlier:
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to *reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> 
> And, of course,your several posts prove exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> *In the famous training montage, Rocky climbs the steps of which building?*
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And despite all that rhetoric, to date, only *one* illegal alien was found to have actually voted in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, he forgot the ID, the fake name and address he provided when getting the DL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows WTF you're talking about? Even you don't. In California, even if an illegal alien shows up at a DMV to get a driver's license with an ID, fake name and address, they're still not registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're not.
Click to expand...




Actually, they are.
And....from the LATimes:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah.  Illegals forget they are here illegally. Ooooookaaaayyyy...
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when they go to polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ipse dixit.
> 
> We're on...what...page 36?  And still not a shred of evidence.
> 
> Five million illegal Mexicans got immigrant licenses and registered to vote, and didn't get caught!
> 
> Five million illegal Mexicans voted for Hillary and didn't get caught!
> 
> Those illegal Mexicans are GENIUSES!
> 
> They should teach the Republican fraudsters who keep getting caught.
Click to expand...




Evidence?????

Since when did you Liberals need evidence?????



What was new with the Thomas nomination was the accusation of criminal wrongdoing on his part, namely the unproved sexual harassment claims of one Anita Hill.

Even though Ms. Hill couldn't prove her accusation, that didn't matter. Thus, a new mantra for the Left was born:



Thus, a new mantra for the Left was born:_"_ *“The nature of the evidence is irrelevant; it’s the seriousness of the charge that matters.”* Tom Foley, Democrat, Former Speaker of the House.


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> Trump makes shit up (Ipse dixit).  His bleevers gobble it up as they exclaim, "I want to bleev it, so it must be true!" (Wishful Thinking).  Then when Trump is challenged on his lie, he says, "Well a lot of people bleev it." (Argumentum ad Populum, Circular Logic)
> 
> And that is the fantastic world of profound retardation Trump and his Chumps live in, boys and girls.  They are completely disconnected from reality, and they are in charge.





Speaking of making...stuff....up.....

....are you still claiming to be a military electronics bomb expert????



That was quite a hoot, wasn't it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "AB60 licenses are said to require proof of identity, but the use of a Mexican Consular Card has been brought into serious question. A Mexican Federal Electoral Card, Mexican Institute National Electoral Card, Mexican Passport, or Mexican Consular Card are accepted as forms of ID to procure a California driver license. Several other types of foreign identification cards may be used as well."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like dat, boyyyyeeeeeee????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the famous AB 461.
> Read and research how Breitbart twisted the technicality of Ab461. You must be desperate.
> 
> I  probably encountered this AB461 at least 8 to 10 times of the same topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....let me see if I understand the Democrat policy/rules as it pertains to illegal aliens....
> 
> 1. "....the DMV’s [read 'Democrat government's'] current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information..." [as long as they vote correctly.]
> 
> 2. "The DMV’s [Democrat's] current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution...[as long as...you know what...]
> This is exactly what the snake, Obama, said to illegal aliens in that interview.
> 
> 3. "While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE..."
> Seems they've chosen sides....they go with illegal aliens in opposition to American laws. Must be Democrats.
> 
> 4. "there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license."
> What the heck, you're being kicked out anyway....might as well vote.
> From the AB-60 guide book.
> https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you really read your link or you just look at it? Read it again and tell me what is your with your rebuttal?
> 
> Are you telling me that  ALL repeat ALL DMV workers are  democrats? Are you telling me that Republican senators and election observers are part of these massive fraud? Are you telling me that these kind of fraud are not investigated or audited by Federal government?
> 
> You and your link  Breitbart are both liars.
> 
> Do you have any proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals really voted last election? If you don't----- I will call you a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You lied.
> 2. You lied.
> 3. You lied.
> 4. You lied.  50 millions based from you?
> 5. You lied.
> 6. You lied.
> 
> So where is your proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals voted in 2016?
> Where is your proof that AB61 holders are eligible to vote?
Click to expand...




Probably more than 50 million illegal aliens living here....


Let's use mathematics to show that:

. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes

"... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children. 

When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."* 
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research




*Increased the totals by 13%!!!*

*Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*

And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.




But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.




BTW....I never lie, I'm not a Liberal


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fear of answering this question???
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your report is of those registered, not of those voting.  Two totally different numbers.  You can have a billion illegally registered people, but if only 7 of them (according to Kansas stats) actually vote, you don't have an illegal voter problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the purpose of registering to vote those who have no right to vote?
> 
> 1. Nobody who is registered to vote will be turned back when shows up on polling place, since is presumed that everyone registered is allowed to vote.
> 
> 2. Those who are not registered and show up on polling place may go thru some additional screening (if any), and most likely will be allowed to vote.
> 
> What's the chance of catching fraud in either of the two cases?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. White privileged YES. That is why I suspect most likely the whites did all the illegal voting. Based from your post to can just walk in Willy Nilly I want to vote. Obviously you are white dude. Do you think the illegals can just walk in there without being questioned by republicans and democrats observers?
> White trump voters came in full force. Despite with the massive massive rallies 20k, 30k ---------- anemically and pathetically he only gathered 63 millions. That is why I said most likely the whites have committed the illegal votes.
> Are you saying that when illegals or unregistered voters showed up at the polls ------- republicans and democrats will just hand them the ballot?
> How is that possible?
> 
> 2. After screening  and if they don't qualify they get rejected. That's a fact.
> Or are you saying that if they get rejected the Republicans will just let them in and vote Republicans?
> Or are you saying that if they get rejected the republicans they will just let them in and vote democrats?  How is that even possible?
> 
> Did you hear from any State Senator, any Secretary of the State, any Governor or from thousands and thousands of Republicans observers and volunteers----- of any massive fraud by the millions?
> Except coming from that undesirable President.
Click to expand...





There's no such thing as 'white privilege,' you dunce.


The group with the highest income, greatest educational attainment, lowest crime rate in the nation....


....isn't white!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegals, non-living and multiple voters make up 80% of the Democrat vote
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hor$e$hit...
> 
> Data?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove that your point is credible... else... I call Bull$hit... so... go ahead... prove me wrong... link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm protecting my sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine... then we'll just call your claim Bull$hit, that Illegals make up 80% of the Democratic vote... you lose... but Bull$hit carries its own penalties.
Click to expand...




He was mocking you and every Liberal, you moron!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seawytch

mudwhistle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say *Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blue bar?
> 
> Licenses are nearly identical, where illegal DL has small mark "federal limits apply".
> 
> If you don't look for it, you wont notice it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're still not gonna be registered to vote, ya putz. Even if someone misses the warning on the license that it can't be used for voting .... before they hand them a ballot, they have to find the person on the voter's roll. Since illegals can't register to vote, their name won't be found. The worst that can happen is such an illegal alien can vote using a provisional ballot -- which will never count since they were never registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless they live in California, New York, New Jersey, etc....
Click to expand...


No, not there either.


PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And despite all that rhetoric, to date, only *one* illegal alien was found to have actually voted in the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, he forgot the ID, the fake name and address he provided when getting the DL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows WTF you're talking about? Even you don't. In California, even if an illegal alien shows up at a DMV to get a driver's license with an ID, fake name and address, they're still not registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...


All 50 states allow non citizens to get drivers licenses.


----------



## Flash

Ame®icano said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets look at the dots.
> 
> California had the lowest percentage for Trump.
> 
> Trump ran on an anti illegal immigrant platform.
> 
> California has more illegals than Carter has Liver Pills.
> 
> California has lax voter ID requirement.
> 
> Most of the large voting districts are run by Democrat politicians.
> 
> It doesn't take  a rocket scientist to connect those dots, does it?.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so easy - why can't you prove jack-shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be easy if those who suppose to prevent the fraud are not the same one who are doing it.
> 
> Compare data of illegal alien driver licenses with voter registration data, than compare the same with list of people that voted. Would California allow it?
> 
> I'm afraid not. For the same reason that California refuse request from DHS to have different design for driver licenses of illegals.
Click to expand...



The filthy Moon Bats will do their normal Libtard denial but I think we all know the real reason the Democrat politicians  gave Driver's Licenses to Illegals so they can can show up on election day and cast their vote for the Democrats.  We saw this big time in illegal rich California, didn't we?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say *Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blue bar?
> 
> Licenses are nearly identical, where illegal DL has small mark "federal limits apply".
> 
> If you don't look for it, you wont notice it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're still not gonna be registered to vote, ya putz. Even if someone misses the warning on the license that it can't be used for voting .... before they hand them a ballot, they have to find the person on the voter's roll. Since illegals can't register to vote, their name won't be found. The worst that can happen is such an illegal alien can vote using a provisional ballot -- which will never count since they were never registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless they live in California, New York, New Jersey, etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not there either.
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, he forgot the ID, the fake name and address he provided when getting the DL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows WTF you're talking about? Even you don't. In California, even if an illegal alien shows up at a DMV to get a driver's license with an ID, fake name and address, they're still not registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 50 states allow non citizens to get drivers licenses.
Click to expand...




And....from the LATimes:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say *Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blue bar?
> 
> Licenses are nearly identical, where illegal DL has small mark "federal limits apply".
> 
> If you don't look for it, you wont notice it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're still not gonna be registered to vote, ya putz. Even if someone misses the warning on the license that it can't be used for voting .... before they hand them a ballot, they have to find the person on the voter's roll. Since illegals can't register to vote, their name won't be found. The worst that can happen is such an illegal alien can vote using a provisional ballot -- which will never count since they were never registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless they live in California, New York, New Jersey, etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not there either.
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, he forgot the ID, the fake name and address he provided when getting the DL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows WTF you're talking about? Even you don't. In California, even if an illegal alien shows up at a DMV to get a driver's license with an ID, fake name and address, they're still not registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 50 states allow non citizens to get drivers licenses.
Click to expand...




"Immigrants in the country illegally cannot produce the necessary documents (like a social security card) to obtain a driver’s license under state laws. Beginning in 1993 with Washington state, 12 states and DC have changed their laws to allow immigrants in the country illegally to obtain driver's licenses."
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And despite all that rhetoric, to date, only *one* illegal alien was found to have actually voted in the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, he forgot the ID, the fake name and address he provided when getting the DL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows WTF you're talking about? Even you don't. In California, even if an illegal alien shows up at a DMV to get a driver's license with an ID, fake name and address, they're still not registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...

As you've been shown repeatedly and from your own source, *"they"* refers only to U.S. citizens, not illegal aliens. And not only are you s liar, you're a proven liar as you've been shown over and over where your own source states this.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flash said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets look at the dots.
> 
> California had the lowest percentage for Trump.
> 
> Trump ran on an anti illegal immigrant platform.
> 
> California has more illegals than Carter has Liver Pills.
> 
> California has lax voter ID requirement.
> 
> Most of the large voting districts are run by Democrat politicians.
> 
> It doesn't take  a rocket scientist to connect those dots, does it?.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so easy - why can't you prove jack-shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be easy if those who suppose to prevent the fraud are not the same one who are doing it.
> 
> Compare data of illegal alien driver licenses with voter registration data, than compare the same with list of people that voted. Would California allow it?
> 
> I'm afraid not. For the same reason that California refuse request from DHS to have different design for driver licenses of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The filthy Moon Bats will do their normal Libtard denial but I think we all know the real reason the Democrat politicians  gave Driver's Licenses to Illegals so they can can show up on election day and cast their vote for the Democrats.  We saw this big time in illegal rich California, didn't we?
Click to expand...




Absolutely!

Certainly not to benefit America.



1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.

2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.


3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.


4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.


5. Dunces tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.


6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, he forgot the ID, the fake name and address he provided when getting the DL?
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows WTF you're talking about? Even you don't. In California, even if an illegal alien shows up at a DMV to get a driver's license with an ID, fake name and address, they're still not registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly and from your own source, *"they"* refers only to U.S. citizens, not illegal aliens. And not only are you s liar, you're a proven liar as you've been shown over and over where your own source states this.
Click to expand...





Of course it doesn't.

That 30 seconds is his appeal to illegal aliens.




1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:


*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_






_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



_Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._


_Are you?_







Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say *Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blue bar?
> 
> Licenses are nearly identical, where illegal DL has small mark "federal limits apply".
> 
> If you don't look for it, you wont notice it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're still not gonna be registered to vote, ya putz. Even if someone misses the warning on the license that it can't be used for voting .... before they hand them a ballot, they have to find the person on the voter's roll. Since illegals can't register to vote, their name won't be found. The worst that can happen is such an illegal alien can vote using a provisional ballot -- which will never count since they were never registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless they live in California, New York, New Jersey, etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not there either.
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows WTF you're talking about? Even you don't. In California, even if an illegal alien shows up at a DMV to get a driver's license with an ID, fake name and address, they're still not registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 50 states allow non citizens to get drivers licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Immigrants in the country illegally cannot produce the necessary documents (like a social security card) to obtain a driver’s license under state laws. Beginning in 1993 with Washington state, 12 states and DC have changed their laws to allow immigrants in the country illegally to obtain driver's licenses."
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
Click to expand...


All 50 states.

Non-U.S. Citizen Driver’s License Guide : DefensiveDriving.org

Russians on Visas voted by the thousands, illegally, for Trump.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What blue bar?
> 
> Licenses are nearly identical, where illegal DL has small mark "federal limits apply".
> 
> If you don't look for it, you wont notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> They're still not gonna be registered to vote, ya putz. Even if someone misses the warning on the license that it can't be used for voting .... before they hand them a ballot, they have to find the person on the voter's roll. Since illegals can't register to vote, their name won't be found. The worst that can happen is such an illegal alien can vote using a provisional ballot -- which will never count since they were never registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless they live in California, New York, New Jersey, etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not there either.
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 50 states allow non citizens to get drivers licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Immigrants in the country illegally cannot produce the necessary documents (like a social security card) to obtain a driver’s license under state laws. Beginning in 1993 with Washington state, 12 states and DC have changed their laws to allow immigrants in the country illegally to obtain driver's licenses."
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 50 states.
> 
> Non-U.S. Citizen Driver’s License Guide : DefensiveDriving.org
> 
> Russians on Visas voted by the thousands, illegally, for Trump.
Click to expand...




"....for legal immigrants’ licenses.


The issue is illegal aliens!!!!

Twelve states and the District of Columbia enacted laws to* allow unauthorized immigrants to obtain a driver’s licenses.* These states—California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, Hawaii, Illinois, Maryland, Nevada, New Mexico, Utah, Vermont and Washington—issue a license if an applicant provides certain documentation, such as a foreign birth certificate, a foreign passport, or a consular card and evidence of current residency in the state. Oregon enacted S833 that provided driver’s licenses for unauthorized immigrants in 2013, but the following year voters approved ballot Measure 88 that suspended the law by 67 to 33 percent."
http://www.ncsl.org/research/immigration/states-offering-driver-s-licenses-to-immigrants.aspx


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're still not gonna be registered to vote, ya putz. Even if someone misses the warning on the license that it can't be used for voting .... before they hand them a ballot, they have to find the person on the voter's roll. Since illegals can't register to vote, their name won't be found. The worst that can happen is such an illegal alien can vote using a provisional ballot -- which will never count since they were never registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they live in California, New York, New Jersey, etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not there either.
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 50 states allow non citizens to get drivers licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Immigrants in the country illegally cannot produce the necessary documents (like a social security card) to obtain a driver’s license under state laws. Beginning in 1993 with Washington state, 12 states and DC have changed their laws to allow immigrants in the country illegally to obtain driver's licenses."
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 50 states.
> 
> Non-U.S. Citizen Driver’s License Guide : DefensiveDriving.org
> 
> Russians on Visas voted by the thousands, illegally, for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....for legal immigrants’ licenses.
> 
> 
> The issue is illegal aliens!!!!
> 
> Twelve states and the District of Columbia enacted laws to* allow unauthorized immigrants to obtain a driver’s licenses.* These states—California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, Hawaii, Illinois, Maryland, Nevada, New Mexico, Utah, Vermont and Washington—issue a license if an applicant provides certain documentation, such as a foreign birth certificate, a foreign passport, or a consular card and evidence of current residency in the state. Oregon enacted S833 that provided driver’s licenses for unauthorized immigrants in 2013, but the following year voters approved ballot Measure 88 that suspended the law by 67 to 33 percent."
> http://www.ncsl.org/research/immigration/states-offering-driver-s-licenses-to-immigrants.aspx
Click to expand...


Illegal immigration, not illegal voting? You should change your thread title. 

Thousands of Russians here on Visas voted illegally for Trump, obviously..


----------



## Faun

Would ya look at this...?

In just a few months, PoliticalHack goes from telling the forum there are 40 million illegal aliens in the U.S....


PoliticalChic said:


> Real studies put the number at close to 40 million illegal aliens in the nation.....and there goes Hillary's 'popular vote victory.


... to over 50 million ...


PoliticalChic said:


> Probably more than 50 million illegal aliens living here.... Let's use mathematics to show that:


Where were those additional 10+ million illegal aliens hiding? Under your bed?







And see that, PoliticalHack? This is what happens when you make up numbers. You lose consistency and credibility.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they live in California, New York, New Jersey, etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not there either.
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 50 states allow non citizens to get drivers licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Immigrants in the country illegally cannot produce the necessary documents (like a social security card) to obtain a driver’s license under state laws. Beginning in 1993 with Washington state, 12 states and DC have changed their laws to allow immigrants in the country illegally to obtain driver's licenses."
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 50 states.
> 
> Non-U.S. Citizen Driver’s License Guide : DefensiveDriving.org
> 
> Russians on Visas voted by the thousands, illegally, for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....for legal immigrants’ licenses.
> 
> 
> The issue is illegal aliens!!!!
> 
> Twelve states and the District of Columbia enacted laws to* allow unauthorized immigrants to obtain a driver’s licenses.* These states—California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, Hawaii, Illinois, Maryland, Nevada, New Mexico, Utah, Vermont and Washington—issue a license if an applicant provides certain documentation, such as a foreign birth certificate, a foreign passport, or a consular card and evidence of current residency in the state. Oregon enacted S833 that provided driver’s licenses for unauthorized immigrants in 2013, but the following year voters approved ballot Measure 88 that suspended the law by 67 to 33 percent."
> http://www.ncsl.org/research/immigration/states-offering-driver-s-licenses-to-immigrants.aspx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration, not illegal voting? You should change your thread title.
> 
> Thousands of Russians here on Visas voted illegally for Trump, obviously..
Click to expand...




No, you moron, I'm pointing out how you attempted to lie in your two posts.


----------



## Flash

PoliticalChic said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets look at the dots.
> 
> California had the lowest percentage for Trump.
> 
> Trump ran on an anti illegal immigrant platform.
> 
> California has more illegals than Carter has Liver Pills.
> 
> California has lax voter ID requirement.
> 
> Most of the large voting districts are run by Democrat politicians.
> 
> It doesn't take  a rocket scientist to connect those dots, does it?.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so easy - why can't you prove jack-shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be easy if those who suppose to prevent the fraud are not the same one who are doing it.
> 
> Compare data of illegal alien driver licenses with voter registration data, than compare the same with list of people that voted. Would California allow it?
> 
> I'm afraid not. For the same reason that California refuse request from DHS to have different design for driver licenses of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The filthy Moon Bats will do their normal Libtard denial but I think we all know the real reason the Democrat politicians  gave Driver's Licenses to Illegals so they can can show up on election day and cast their vote for the Democrats.  We saw this big time in illegal rich California, didn't we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Certainly not to benefit America.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
Click to expand...



True!

It is a terrible policy to allow the Illegals to flood into this country.  Why would anybody be that stupid?

The Democrats may be idiots when it comes to most policies but they were smart enough to see what happen in California.  The state use to be Conservative but changed to Liberal when all the Illegals flooded in.

Their goal is to Californiacate the entire country.

They know without the Illegal vote and the inner city welfare queen Blacks they would never win another election.  That is why they promote illegal immigration and lax voter requirements.  They will screw this country in order to stay in power and that is despicable.

Of course it is not just the Democrats.  Some weak minded Republicans (like Bush) think they can somehow get more votes by kissing the ass of the Illegals.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say *Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blue bar?
> 
> Licenses are nearly identical, where illegal DL has small mark "federal limits apply".
> 
> If you don't look for it, you wont notice it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're still not gonna be registered to vote, ya putz. Even if someone misses the warning on the license that it can't be used for voting .... before they hand them a ballot, they have to find the person on the voter's roll. Since illegals can't register to vote, their name won't be found. The worst that can happen is such an illegal alien can vote using a provisional ballot -- which will never count since they were never registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless they live in California, New York, New Jersey, etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not there either.
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows WTF you're talking about? Even you don't. In California, even if an illegal alien shows up at a DMV to get a driver's license with an ID, fake name and address, they're still not registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 50 states allow non citizens to get drivers licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...

And who is *"they"*? 

*Your own source tells us...*

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
*Now stop lying.*


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not there either.
> All 50 states allow non citizens to get drivers licenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Immigrants in the country illegally cannot produce the necessary documents (like a social security card) to obtain a driver’s license under state laws. Beginning in 1993 with Washington state, 12 states and DC have changed their laws to allow immigrants in the country illegally to obtain driver's licenses."
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 50 states.
> 
> Non-U.S. Citizen Driver’s License Guide : DefensiveDriving.org
> 
> Russians on Visas voted by the thousands, illegally, for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....for legal immigrants’ licenses.
> 
> 
> The issue is illegal aliens!!!!
> 
> Twelve states and the District of Columbia enacted laws to* allow unauthorized immigrants to obtain a driver’s licenses.* These states—California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, Hawaii, Illinois, Maryland, Nevada, New Mexico, Utah, Vermont and Washington—issue a license if an applicant provides certain documentation, such as a foreign birth certificate, a foreign passport, or a consular card and evidence of current residency in the state. Oregon enacted S833 that provided driver’s licenses for unauthorized immigrants in 2013, but the following year voters approved ballot Measure 88 that suspended the law by 67 to 33 percent."
> http://www.ncsl.org/research/immigration/states-offering-driver-s-licenses-to-immigrants.aspx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration, not illegal voting? You should change your thread title.
> 
> Thousands of Russians here on Visas voted illegally for Trump, obviously..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you moron, I'm pointing out how you attempted to lie in your two posts.
Click to expand...


Right, 'cause you just want to talk about "illegals" voting. You don't care if a bunch of Russians on Visas voted for Trump, you only care if people here illegally are voting. There is equal evidence of both.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows WTF you're talking about? Even you don't. In California, even if an illegal alien shows up at a DMV to get a driver's license with an ID, fake name and address, they're still not registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly and from your own source, *"they"* refers only to U.S. citizens, not illegal aliens. And not only are you s liar, you're a proven liar as you've been shown over and over where your own source states this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it doesn't.
> 
> That 30 seconds is his appeal to illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
Click to expand...

So you're saying your own source, the L.A. Times, is lying???


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say *Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blue bar?
> 
> Licenses are nearly identical, where illegal DL has small mark "federal limits apply".
> 
> If you don't look for it, you wont notice it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're still not gonna be registered to vote, ya putz. Even if someone misses the warning on the license that it can't be used for voting .... before they hand them a ballot, they have to find the person on the voter's roll. Since illegals can't register to vote, their name won't be found. The worst that can happen is such an illegal alien can vote using a provisional ballot -- which will never count since they were never registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless they live in California, New York, New Jersey, etc....
Click to expand...

Still waiting for your proof of your claim. Don't you have any?

Need help?


----------



## danielpalos

Ame®icano said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not shown causation.  If the states that allow illegals to get licenses chose Clinton, perhaps it is simply because they are more liberal-leaning states.  Wouldn't that make sense in states that allow illegals to vote?  That certainly seems to fit more closely with the Democrat/liberal positions on illegal immigrants than on the Republican/conservative positions.
> 
> Looking at the list in your oft-linked article about the states which allow illegals to get a license, it seems that all of them other than Utah lean somewhat or heavily Democrat.
> 
> Political party strength in U.S. states - Wikipedia
> 
> State of the States: Political Party Affiliation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You have not shown causation."
> 
> I've made a far stronger case than the claims of Trump colluding with the Russians, or that he in any way obstructed justice by firing Comey.
> 
> It was my aim, and it was eminently successful.
> 
> Your ire proves that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Trump openly asked the Russians for help in that regard.  It was in the public domain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, he did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were not leftist, I would take your word for it.
> 
> This is the part where you post the link to transcript or to video.
> 
> Quote his words, not your interpretation of his words.
Click to expand...

where is your link?  i am practicing not resorting to fallacies.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Immigrants in the country illegally cannot produce the necessary documents (like a social security card) to obtain a driver’s license under state laws. Beginning in 1993 with Washington state, 12 states and DC have changed their laws to allow immigrants in the country illegally to obtain driver's licenses."
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 50 states.
> 
> Non-U.S. Citizen Driver’s License Guide : DefensiveDriving.org
> 
> Russians on Visas voted by the thousands, illegally, for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....for legal immigrants’ licenses.
> 
> 
> The issue is illegal aliens!!!!
> 
> Twelve states and the District of Columbia enacted laws to* allow unauthorized immigrants to obtain a driver’s licenses.* These states—California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, Hawaii, Illinois, Maryland, Nevada, New Mexico, Utah, Vermont and Washington—issue a license if an applicant provides certain documentation, such as a foreign birth certificate, a foreign passport, or a consular card and evidence of current residency in the state. Oregon enacted S833 that provided driver’s licenses for unauthorized immigrants in 2013, but the following year voters approved ballot Measure 88 that suspended the law by 67 to 33 percent."
> http://www.ncsl.org/research/immigration/states-offering-driver-s-licenses-to-immigrants.aspx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration, not illegal voting? You should change your thread title.
> 
> Thousands of Russians here on Visas voted illegally for Trump, obviously..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you moron, I'm pointing out how you attempted to lie in your two posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, 'cause you just want to talk about "illegals" voting. You don't care if a bunch of Russians on Visas voted for Trump, you only care if people here illegally are voting. There is equal evidence of both.
Click to expand...



How about we get the illegal aliens out first.


"You don't care if a bunch of Russians on Visas voted for Trump,..."
You can't really be this stupid...

...I guess you can.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly and from your own source, *"they"* refers only to U.S. citizens, not illegal aliens. And not only are you s liar, you're a proven liar as you've been shown over and over where your own source states this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it doesn't.
> 
> That 30 seconds is his appeal to illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying your own source, the L.A. Times, is lying???
Click to expand...




 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... they will be registered as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two

That's true.




Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 50 states.
> 
> Non-U.S. Citizen Driver’s License Guide : DefensiveDriving.org
> 
> Russians on Visas voted by the thousands, illegally, for Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....for legal immigrants’ licenses.
> 
> 
> The issue is illegal aliens!!!!
> 
> Twelve states and the District of Columbia enacted laws to* allow unauthorized immigrants to obtain a driver’s licenses.* These states—California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, Hawaii, Illinois, Maryland, Nevada, New Mexico, Utah, Vermont and Washington—issue a license if an applicant provides certain documentation, such as a foreign birth certificate, a foreign passport, or a consular card and evidence of current residency in the state. Oregon enacted S833 that provided driver’s licenses for unauthorized immigrants in 2013, but the following year voters approved ballot Measure 88 that suspended the law by 67 to 33 percent."
> http://www.ncsl.org/research/immigration/states-offering-driver-s-licenses-to-immigrants.aspx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration, not illegal voting? You should change your thread title.
> 
> Thousands of Russians here on Visas voted illegally for Trump, obviously..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you moron, I'm pointing out how you attempted to lie in your two posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, 'cause you just want to talk about "illegals" voting. You don't care if a bunch of Russians on Visas voted for Trump, you only care if people here illegally are voting. There is equal evidence of both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about we get the illegal aliens out first.
> 
> 
> "You don't care if a bunch of Russians on Visas voted for Trump,..."
> You can't really be this stupid...
> 
> ...I guess you can.
Click to expand...


Go ahead. They aren't voting either way.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly and from your own source, *"they"* refers only to U.S. citizens, not illegal aliens. And not only are you s liar, you're a proven liar as you've been shown over and over where your own source states this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it doesn't.
> 
> That 30 seconds is his appeal to illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying your own source, the L.A. Times, is lying???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... they will be registered as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> That's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...

It's true that U.S. citizens will be registered to vote, not illegal aliens. You've been shown this repeatedly yet you still lie.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Kondor3 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegals, non-living and multiple voters make up 80% of the Democrat vote
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hor$e$hit...
> 
> Data?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove that your point is credible... else... I call Bull$hit... so... go ahead... prove me wrong... link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm protecting my sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine... then we'll just call your claim Bull$hit, that Illegals make up 80% of the Democratic vote... you lose... but Bull$hit carries its own penalties.
Click to expand...


You can't prove that it's BS. In fact, I have another uninformed source that just corroborated.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly and from your own source, *"they"* refers only to U.S. citizens, not illegal aliens. And not only are you s liar, you're a proven liar as you've been shown over and over where your own source states this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it doesn't.
> 
> That 30 seconds is his appeal to illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying your own source, the L.A. Times, is lying???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... they will be registered as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> That's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true that U.S. citizens will be registered to vote, not illegal aliens. You've been shown this repeatedly yet you still lie.
Click to expand...





1. Here is the house organ of California Democrats/Liberals verifying what I just said.....
from the LATimes:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Are they lying, Ugly?

Why would they do that?


The truth is they are telling the truth because they know there will be no complaints about illegal aliens voting from the Democrat leadership in California.




2. Nationwide, Democrats admit their hatred of America here:
Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least *the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.

"A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/


----------



## Dot Com

Razzy poll?  You mean Fox/GOP poll PoliSpice


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you've been shown repeatedly and from your own source, *"they"* refers only to U.S. citizens, not illegal aliens. And not only are you s liar, you're a proven liar as you've been shown over and over where your own source states this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it doesn't.
> 
> That 30 seconds is his appeal to illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying your own source, the L.A. Times, is lying???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... they will be registered as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> That's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true that U.S. citizens will be registered to vote, not illegal aliens. You've been shown this repeatedly yet you still lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here is the house organ of California Democrats/Liberals verifying what I just said.....
> from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Are they lying, Ugly?
> 
> Why would they do that?
> 
> 
> The truth is they are telling the truth because they know there will be no complaints about illegal aliens voting from the Democrat leadership in California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Nationwide, Democrats admit their hatred of America here:
> Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least *the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
Click to expand...

Of course they're not lying. They're saying U.S. citizens are automatically registered to vote. The liar is you, by falsely claiming the L.A. Times is saying illegal aliens are automatically registered to vote.

You've proven to be a sick pup who just can't stop lying, even after being shown numerous times where the L.A. Times clearly states this.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And despite all that rhetoric, to date, only *one* illegal alien was found to have actually voted in the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, he forgot the ID, the fake name and address he provided when getting the DL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows WTF you're talking about? Even you don't. In California, even if an illegal alien shows up at a DMV to get a driver's license with an ID, fake name and address, they're still not registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...


Why do you post the same lie after lie?  Please read your link again. You are dumber than I thought. 
I thought this was already debunked 6 days ago.

They just have their new DL -------- Since when these illegals can RENEW their new DL?
I just renewed my DL and I can tell you are lying big time.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it doesn't.
> 
> That 30 seconds is his appeal to illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying your own source, the L.A. Times, is lying???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... they will be registered as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> That's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true that U.S. citizens will be registered to vote, not illegal aliens. You've been shown this repeatedly yet you still lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here is the house organ of California Democrats/Liberals verifying what I just said.....
> from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Are they lying, Ugly?
> 
> Why would they do that?
> 
> 
> The truth is they are telling the truth because they know there will be no complaints about illegal aliens voting from the Democrat leadership in California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Nationwide, Democrats admit their hatred of America here:
> Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least *the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they're not lying. They're saying U.S. citizens are automatically registered to vote. The liar is you, by falsely claiming the L.A. Times is saying illegal aliens are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> You've proven to be a sick pup who just can't stop lying, even after being shown numerous times where the L.A. Times clearly states this.
Click to expand...




"Of course they're not lying. They're saying U.S. citizens are automatically registered to vote. The liar is you, by falsely claiming the L.A. Times is saying illegal aliens are automatically registered to vote."

Hmmmm.......








Here is the house organ of California Democrats/Liberals verifying what I just said.....
from the LATimes:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, he forgot the ID, the fake name and address he provided when getting the DL?
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows WTF you're talking about? Even you don't. In California, even if an illegal alien shows up at a DMV to get a driver's license with an ID, fake name and address, they're still not registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you post the same lie after lie?  Read your link again. You are dumber than I thought.
> 
> I thought this was already debunked 6 days ago.
> 
> They just have their new DL -------- Since when these illegals can RENEW their new DL?
> I just renewed my DL I didn't go through that.
Click to expand...




I never lie.

Your rage at having been lied to your entire life, now exposed....is what brings you back time and again.

True?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying your own source, the L.A. Times, is lying???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... they will be registered as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> That's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true that U.S. citizens will be registered to vote, not illegal aliens. You've been shown this repeatedly yet you still lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here is the house organ of California Democrats/Liberals verifying what I just said.....
> from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Are they lying, Ugly?
> 
> Why would they do that?
> 
> 
> The truth is they are telling the truth because they know there will be no complaints about illegal aliens voting from the Democrat leadership in California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Nationwide, Democrats admit their hatred of America here:
> Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least *the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they're not lying. They're saying U.S. citizens are automatically registered to vote. The liar is you, by falsely claiming the L.A. Times is saying illegal aliens are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> You've proven to be a sick pup who just can't stop lying, even after being shown numerous times where the L.A. Times clearly states this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Of course they're not lying. They're saying U.S. citizens are automatically registered to vote. The liar is you, by falsely claiming the L.A. Times is saying illegal aliens are automatically registered to vote."
> 
> Hmmmm.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the house organ of California Democrats/Liberals verifying what I just said.....
> from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Click to expand...

Repeating your lie doesn't help you. It only reveals what an unabashed liar you are *as even your own source states, illegal aliens are not registered to vote.* You're actually ignoring the parts from your own source you find inconvenient so that you can lie about other parts of it.

You're seriously sick. I doubt even medical professionals can help you at this point.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows WTF you're talking about? Even you don't. In California, even if an illegal alien shows up at a DMV to get a driver's license with an ID, fake name and address, they're still not registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you post the same lie after lie?  Read your link again. You are dumber than I thought.
> 
> I thought this was already debunked 6 days ago.
> 
> They just have their new DL -------- Since when these illegals can RENEW their new DL?
> I just renewed my DL I didn't go through that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
Click to expand...

That in itself is a lie as you've been caught lying nonstop by falsely claiming the L.A. times informs readers that illegals are registered to vote when they get a driver's license. *You've been shown numerous times the L.A. Times clearly stated illegal aliens are NOT registered to vote.*


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the famous AB 461.
> Read and research how Breitbart twisted the technicality of Ab461. You must be desperate.
> 
> I  probably encountered this AB461 at least 8 to 10 times of the same topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....let me see if I understand the Democrat policy/rules as it pertains to illegal aliens....
> 
> 1. "....the DMV’s [read 'Democrat government's'] current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information..." [as long as they vote correctly.]
> 
> 2. "The DMV’s [Democrat's] current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution...[as long as...you know what...]
> This is exactly what the snake, Obama, said to illegal aliens in that interview.
> 
> 3. "While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE..."
> Seems they've chosen sides....they go with illegal aliens in opposition to American laws. Must be Democrats.
> 
> 4. "there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license."
> What the heck, you're being kicked out anyway....might as well vote.
> From the AB-60 guide book.
> https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you really read your link or you just look at it? Read it again and tell me what is your with your rebuttal?
> 
> Are you telling me that  ALL repeat ALL DMV workers are  democrats? Are you telling me that Republican senators and election observers are part of these massive fraud? Are you telling me that these kind of fraud are not investigated or audited by Federal government?
> 
> You and your link  Breitbart are both liars.
> 
> Do you have any proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals really voted last election? If you don't----- I will call you a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You lied.
> 2. You lied.
> 3. You lied.
> 4. You lied.  50 millions based from you?
> 5. You lied.
> 6. You lied.
> 
> So where is your proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals voted in 2016?
> Where is your proof that AB61 holders are eligible to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more than 50 million illegal aliens living here....
> 
> 
> Let's use mathematics to show that:
> 
> . James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Increased the totals by 13%!!!*
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....I never lie, I'm not a Liberal
Click to expand...


You never lied? LOL LOL LOL. You cannot even prove anything from illegals votes to DL------ except LIES like your president a pathological liar. Keep it up. 

You are using a link like CAIRCO is obvious an anti immigration racist group which you catered is a pure garbage. 
The 50 millions is about the equivalent of 19 states from Utah all the way down to Wyoming with a total combined of 48 millions population based from 2017 count. How is that even possible? 

But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions.


----------



## Dot Com

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are registered automatically, without party preference.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you post the same lie after lie?  Read your link again. You are dumber than I thought.
> 
> I thought this was already debunked 6 days ago.
> 
> They just have their new DL -------- Since when these illegals can RENEW their new DL?
> I just renewed my DL I didn't go through that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That in itself is a lie as you've been caught lying nonstop by falsely claiming the L.A. times informs readers that illegals are registered to vote when they get a driver's license. *You've been shown numerous times the L.A. Times clearly stated illegal aliens are NOT registered to vote.*
Click to expand...

PoliSpice is insufferable


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fear of answering this question???
> 
> 
> The lying Leftists demand 'evidence'...but when it is given, and they have an opportunity to confront it.....they run and hide..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your report is of those registered, not of those voting.  Two totally different numbers.  You can have a billion illegally registered people, but if only 7 of them (according to Kansas stats) actually vote, you don't have an illegal voter problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the purpose of registering to vote those who have no right to vote?
> 
> 1. Nobody who is registered to vote will be turned back when shows up on polling place, since is presumed that everyone registered is allowed to vote.
> 
> 2. Those who are not registered and show up on polling place may go thru some additional screening (if any), and most likely will be allowed to vote.
> 
> What's the chance of catching fraud in either of the two cases?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. White privileged YES. That is why I suspect most likely the whites did all the illegal voting. Based from your post to can just walk in Willy Nilly I want to vote. Obviously you are white dude. Do you think the illegals can just walk in there without being questioned by republicans and democrats observers?
> White trump voters came in full force. Despite with the massive massive rallies 20k, 30k ---------- anemically and pathetically he only gathered 63 millions. That is why I said most likely the whites have committed the illegal votes.
> Are you saying that when illegals or unregistered voters showed up at the polls ------- republicans and democrats will just hand them the ballot?
> How is that possible?
> 
> 2. After screening  and if they don't qualify they get rejected. That's a fact.
> Or are you saying that if they get rejected the Republicans will just let them in and vote Republicans?
> Or are you saying that if they get rejected the republicans they will just let them in and vote democrats?  How is that even possible?
> 
> Did you hear from any State Senator, any Secretary of the State, any Governor or from thousands and thousands of Republicans observers and volunteers----- of any massive fraud by the millions?
> Except coming from that undesirable President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. There's no such thing as 'white privilege,' you dunce.
> 
> 
> 2. The group with the highest income, greatest educational attainment, lowest crime rate in the nation....
> 
> 
> ....isn't white!
Click to expand...


1. No such thing as white privileged? LOL. You and your boyfriend are proving it here.
Obviously you make it sounds that an illegal like Pedro can just walked in to a poll ----- Quiero votar (I want to vote). That raised a red flag don't you think? Especially from the republicans observers or workers at the polls. 
On the other hand a white dude like Americano or you can just walk in and vote for Trump multiple times. Because that is what you are trying to imply here. Am I right or wrong? 

I cannot picture an illegal can just casually walk in to a polls -------- Quiero votar. 

2. ??


----------



## PoliticalChic

Study by the Public Interest Legal Foundation  finds thousands of illegal voters voted in Virginia alone.

"a lot more out there"






"People marking 'no- I am not a citizen'- and still being registered to vote"


"[Democrat Governor] vetoed several bills that would have corrected this"

"...actively trying to allow illegals to vote..."

"....majority of driver's licenses in the state of California went to illegal aliens..."

"....Obama DoJ has been opposing citizenship verification laws...."



Gee, now what are the dopes who have been posting "you can't find even a single example of illegals voting!!!"????

Back to the drawing board, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....let me see if I understand the Democrat policy/rules as it pertains to illegal aliens....
> 
> 1. "....the DMV’s [read 'Democrat government's'] current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information..." [as long as they vote correctly.]
> 
> 2. "The DMV’s [Democrat's] current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution...[as long as...you know what...]
> This is exactly what the snake, Obama, said to illegal aliens in that interview.
> 
> 3. "While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE..."
> Seems they've chosen sides....they go with illegal aliens in opposition to American laws. Must be Democrats.
> 
> 4. "there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license."
> What the heck, you're being kicked out anyway....might as well vote.
> From the AB-60 guide book.
> https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really read your link or you just look at it? Read it again and tell me what is your with your rebuttal?
> 
> Are you telling me that  ALL repeat ALL DMV workers are  democrats? Are you telling me that Republican senators and election observers are part of these massive fraud? Are you telling me that these kind of fraud are not investigated or audited by Federal government?
> 
> You and your link  Breitbart are both liars.
> 
> Do you have any proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals really voted last election? If you don't----- I will call you a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You lied.
> 2. You lied.
> 3. You lied.
> 4. You lied.  50 millions based from you?
> 5. You lied.
> 6. You lied.
> 
> So where is your proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals voted in 2016?
> Where is your proof that AB61 holders are eligible to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more than 50 million illegal aliens living here....
> 
> 
> Let's use mathematics to show that:
> 
> . James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Increased the totals by 13%!!!*
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....I never lie, I'm not a Liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never lied? LOL LOL LOL. You cannot even prove anything from illegals votes to DL------ except LIES like your president a pathological liar. Keep it up.
> 
> You are using a link like CAIRCO is obvious an anti immigration racist group which you catered is a pure garbage.
> The 50 millions is about the equivalent of 19 states from Utah all the way down to Wyoming with a total combined of 48 millions population based from 2017 count. How is that even possible?
> 
> But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions.
Click to expand...




Hey, dunce......check out post #767


Read it and weep.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....let me see if I understand the Democrat policy/rules as it pertains to illegal aliens....
> 
> 1. "....the DMV’s [read 'Democrat government's'] current policy is not to refer anyone to criminal prosecution who previously applied for a license using false information..." [as long as they vote correctly.]
> 
> 2. "The DMV’s [Democrat's] current practice is not to refer people who have used false information to obtain a driver’s license for criminal prosecution...[as long as...you know what...]
> This is exactly what the snake, Obama, said to illegal aliens in that interview.
> 
> 3. "While the DMV will not volunteer your information to ICE..."
> Seems they've chosen sides....they go with illegal aliens in opposition to American laws. Must be Democrats.
> 
> 4. "there does not seem to be any risk to your immigration situation in applying for an AB 60 license."
> What the heck, you're being kicked out anyway....might as well vote.
> From the AB-60 guide book.
> https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/ab_60_4_27_15.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really read your link or you just look at it? Read it again and tell me what is your with your rebuttal?
> 
> Are you telling me that  ALL repeat ALL DMV workers are  democrats? Are you telling me that Republican senators and election observers are part of these massive fraud? Are you telling me that these kind of fraud are not investigated or audited by Federal government?
> 
> You and your link  Breitbart are both liars.
> 
> Do you have any proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals really voted last election? If you don't----- I will call you a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You lied.
> 2. You lied.
> 3. You lied.
> 4. You lied.  50 millions based from you?
> 5. You lied.
> 6. You lied.
> 
> So where is your proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals voted in 2016?
> Where is your proof that AB61 holders are eligible to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more than 50 million illegal aliens living here....
> 
> 
> Let's use mathematics to show that:
> 
> . James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Increased the totals by 13%!!!*
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....I never lie, I'm not a Liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never lied? LOL LOL LOL. You cannot even prove anything from illegals votes to DL------ except LIES like your president a pathological liar. Keep it up.
> 
> You are using a link like CAIRCO is obvious an anti immigration racist group which you catered is a pure garbage.
> The 50 millions is about the equivalent of 19 states from Utah all the way down to Wyoming with a total combined of 48 millions population based from 2017 count. How is that even possible?
> 
> But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions.
Click to expand...




"But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions."

Well, then....time to smack you around some more....smack some sense into you.



 Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*

*"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.



Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that *a minimum of five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven. *That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.

He concludes that:

*My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.


Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and* multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. *Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research






But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.

*The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*




*What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?*
4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.



In your face, booyyyyyyeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> ...He was mocking you and every Liberal, you moron!!!!!!!!


No.

He threw out a Bull$hit claim, and, when challenged, failed to substantiate that claim.

Oh, and, BTW...

I routinely advocate for the ejection of the Invasion Wave of 11-12,000,000 Illegal Aliens.

Ditto for a ban on the immigration of new folk from Muslim-dominated countries.

Nothing "Liberal" about that.

And, in closing...

You started the name-calling; not me.

We can stop it any time you like.

Twit.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...He was mocking you and every Liberal, you moron!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> He threw out a Bull$hit claim, and, when challenged, failed to substantiate that claim.
> 
> Oh, and, BTW...
> 
> I routinely advocate for the ejection of the Invasion Wave of 11-12,000,000 Illegal Aliens.
> 
> Ditto for a ban on the immigration of new folk from Muslim-dominated countries.
> 
> Nothing "Liberal" about that.
> 
> You started the name-calling; not me.
> 
> We can stop it any time you like.
> 
> Twit.
Click to expand...




It was tongue-in-cheek, you imbecile.

You're the only one who didn't get it.

Not hard to explain....one needs a higher than average IQ to have a sense of humor.....
...when we are discussing your IQ, it should be written in lower case.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hor$e$hit...
> 
> Data?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove that your point is credible... else... I call Bull$hit... so... go ahead... prove me wrong... link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm protecting my sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine... then we'll just call your claim Bull$hit, that Illegals make up 80% of the Democratic vote... you lose... but Bull$hit carries its own penalties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was mocking you and every Liberal, you moron!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


They just don't get it


----------



## Kondor3

CrusaderFrank said:


> ...You can't prove that it's BS. In fact, I have another uninformed source that just corroborated.


Yeah... _*sssuuuuuuuuuurrrre*_ you do...


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> ...It was tongue-in-cheek, you imbecile. You're the only one who didn't get it. Not hard to explain....one needs a higher than average IQ to have a sense of humor..... ...when we are discussing your IQ, it should be written in lower case.


Don't try being clever, Schatzi... if never ends well for you.

Did it not occur to you that a foolhardy remark like that could not be turned to advantage?

And then your pal doubled-down and was actually trying to sell us on the idea that he had corroborating evidence.

You backed the wrong horse, but that's not exactly foreign to your experience, is it?

Now... are we done yet with this yet?... yer startin' to bore the hell outta me...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Kondor3 stop posting before you hurt yourself, step away from the keyboard


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...It was tongue-in-cheek, you imbecile. You're the only one who didn't get it. Not hard to explain....one needs a higher than average IQ to have a sense of humor..... ...when we are discussing your IQ, it should be written in lower case.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try being clever, Schatzi... if never ends well for you.
> 
> Did it not occur to you that a foolhardy remark like that could not be turned to advantage?
> 
> And then your pal doubled-down and was actually trying to sell us on the idea that he had corroborating evidence.
> 
> You backed the wrong horse, but that's not exactly foreign to your experience, is it?
> 
> Now... are we done yet with this yet?... yer startin' to bore the hell outta me...
Click to expand...

doubled down??????lololomfgggg

really?????


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sources outside the White House reconfirmed my previous estimate and added, "you probably underestimated -- by a lot"


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...You can't prove that it's BS. In fact, I have another uninformed source that just corroborated.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... _*sssuuuuuuuuuurrrre*_ you do...
Click to expand...




Pllleeeeeezzzzzzzzeeeeee.......It's funny.

Any you are making it even funnier!!!




Time to move on.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...It was tongue-in-cheek, you imbecile. You're the only one who didn't get it. Not hard to explain....one needs a higher than average IQ to have a sense of humor..... ...when we are discussing your IQ, it should be written in lower case.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try being clever, Schatzi... if never ends well for you.
> 
> Did it not occur to you that a foolhardy remark like that could not be turned to advantage?
> 
> And then your pal doubled-down and was actually trying to sell us on the idea that he had corroborating evidence.
> 
> You backed the wrong horse, but that's not exactly foreign to your experience, is it?
> 
> Now... are we done yet with this yet?... yer startin' to bore the hell outta me...
Click to expand...



"... actually trying to sell us on the idea that he had corroborating evidence."

OMG!!!!


He's using a technique that makes both the Liberal claims about Trump, and you not getting it, as humor.

And it is!!!!!


Now just stop trying to hide your embarrassment for not getting the joke.


Mooooovvvvvveeee onnnnnnn, you dope.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really read your link or you just look at it? Read it again and tell me what is your with your rebuttal?
> 
> Are you telling me that  ALL repeat ALL DMV workers are  democrats? Are you telling me that Republican senators and election observers are part of these massive fraud? Are you telling me that these kind of fraud are not investigated or audited by Federal government?
> 
> You and your link  Breitbart are both liars.
> 
> Do you have any proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals really voted last election? If you don't----- I will call you a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You lied.
> 2. You lied.
> 3. You lied.
> 4. You lied.  50 millions based from you?
> 5. You lied.
> 6. You lied.
> 
> So where is your proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals voted in 2016?
> Where is your proof that AB61 holders are eligible to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more than 50 million illegal aliens living here....
> 
> 
> Let's use mathematics to show that:
> 
> . James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Increased the totals by 13%!!!*
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....I never lie, I'm not a Liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never lied? LOL LOL LOL. You cannot even prove anything from illegals votes to DL------ except LIES like your president a pathological liar. Keep it up.
> 
> You are using a link like CAIRCO is obvious an anti immigration racist group which you catered is a pure garbage.
> The 50 millions is about the equivalent of 19 states from Utah all the way down to Wyoming with a total combined of 48 millions population based from 2017 count. How is that even possible?
> 
> But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dunce......check out post #767
> 
> 
> Read it and weep.
Click to expand...


I read #767------- it's worthless. Give me something credible.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You lied.
> 2. You lied.
> 3. You lied.
> 4. You lied.  50 millions based from you?
> 5. You lied.
> 6. You lied.
> 
> So where is your proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals voted in 2016?
> Where is your proof that AB61 holders are eligible to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more than 50 million illegal aliens living here....
> 
> 
> Let's use mathematics to show that:
> 
> . James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Increased the totals by 13%!!!*
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....I never lie, I'm not a Liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never lied? LOL LOL LOL. You cannot even prove anything from illegals votes to DL------ except LIES like your president a pathological liar. Keep it up.
> 
> You are using a link like CAIRCO is obvious an anti immigration racist group which you catered is a pure garbage.
> The 50 millions is about the equivalent of 19 states from Utah all the way down to Wyoming with a total combined of 48 millions population based from 2017 count. How is that even possible?
> 
> But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dunce......check out post #767
> 
> 
> Read it and weep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read #767------- it's worthless. Give me something credible.
Click to expand...




Why?

You've proven to be indelibly indoctrinated.

I'm merely mocking you with the truth.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really read your link or you just look at it? Read it again and tell me what is your with your rebuttal?
> 
> Are you telling me that  ALL repeat ALL DMV workers are  democrats? Are you telling me that Republican senators and election observers are part of these massive fraud? Are you telling me that these kind of fraud are not investigated or audited by Federal government?
> 
> You and your link  Breitbart are both liars.
> 
> Do you have any proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals really voted last election? If you don't----- I will call you a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You lied.
> 2. You lied.
> 3. You lied.
> 4. You lied.  50 millions based from you?
> 5. You lied.
> 6. You lied.
> 
> So where is your proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals voted in 2016?
> Where is your proof that AB61 holders are eligible to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more than 50 million illegal aliens living here....
> 
> 
> Let's use mathematics to show that:
> 
> . James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Increased the totals by 13%!!!*
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....I never lie, I'm not a Liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never lied? LOL LOL LOL. You cannot even prove anything from illegals votes to DL------ except LIES like your president a pathological liar. Keep it up.
> 
> You are using a link like CAIRCO is obvious an anti immigration racist group which you catered is a pure garbage.
> The 50 millions is about the equivalent of 19 states from Utah all the way down to Wyoming with a total combined of 48 millions population based from 2017 count. How is that even possible?
> 
> But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions."
> 
> Well, then....time to smack you around some more....smack some sense into you.
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that *a minimum of five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven. *That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and* multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. *Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?*
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, booyyyyyyeeeeeee!!!!!
Click to expand...


You are such a BIG LIAR  BIG TIME. A pathological liar just like your god Trump. 
So far you have not proven any where that illegal aliens votes by the millions.
Opinion repeat an opinion from any bullshiter like you or anyone doesn't mean a diddly shit. You need to come down with real data. Not just an opinion from any one that are anti immigration like racist CAIRCO. 

The 50 to 80 millions you falsely claimed just doesn't make sense. 
1.  It is the equivalent of about 20 to 25 US states. 
2.  The numbers of illegals on welfare and that includes kids at public schools that alone will trash your 50 to 80 millions.
3. There are large part of US that you don't see illegals. 
4. Are you aware that there are yearly count of US populations? The US population is about 313 millions------- Are you saying that those numbers are false? That you numbers is close to 400 millions repeat 400 millions?  You are such a bullshiter. 

You are hopeless.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You lied.
> 2. You lied.
> 3. You lied.
> 4. You lied.  50 millions based from you?
> 5. You lied.
> 6. You lied.
> 
> So where is your proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals voted in 2016?
> Where is your proof that AB61 holders are eligible to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more than 50 million illegal aliens living here....
> 
> 
> Let's use mathematics to show that:
> 
> . James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Increased the totals by 13%!!!*
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....I never lie, I'm not a Liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never lied? LOL LOL LOL. You cannot even prove anything from illegals votes to DL------ except LIES like your president a pathological liar. Keep it up.
> 
> You are using a link like CAIRCO is obvious an anti immigration racist group which you catered is a pure garbage.
> The 50 millions is about the equivalent of 19 states from Utah all the way down to Wyoming with a total combined of 48 millions population based from 2017 count. How is that even possible?
> 
> But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions."
> 
> Well, then....time to smack you around some more....smack some sense into you.
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that *a minimum of five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven. *That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and* multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. *Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?*
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, booyyyyyyeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a BIG LIAR  BIG TIME. A pathological liar just like your god Trump.
> So far you have not proven any where that illegal aliens votes by the millions.
> Opinion repeat an opinion from any bullshiter like you or anyone doesn't mean a diddly shit. You need to come down with real data. Not just an opinion from any one that are anti immigration laws me racist CAIRCO.
> 
> The 50 to 80 millions you falsely claimed just doesn't make sense.
> 1.  It is the equivalent of about 20 to 25 US states.
> 2.  The numbers of illegals on welfare and that includes kids at public schools that alone will trash your 50 to 80 millions.
> 3. There are large part of US that you don't see illegals.
> 4. Are you aware that there are yearly count of US populations? The US population is about 313 millions------- Are you saying that those numbers are false? That you numbers is close to 400 millions repeat 400 millions?  You are such a bullshiter.
> 
> You are hopeless.
Click to expand...



"The 50 to 80 millions you falsely claimed just doesn't make sense."

Au contraire.....

I didn't say it.....experts said it.


I quoted James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, 
and several Border Patrol Agents.

I explained how they came up with their estimates.

And....the result for a moron.....you....is the usual 'is not, isssss noootttttttttt!!!!'


True?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You lied.
> 2. You lied.
> 3. You lied.
> 4. You lied.  50 millions based from you?
> 5. You lied.
> 6. You lied.
> 
> So where is your proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals voted in 2016?
> Where is your proof that AB61 holders are eligible to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more than 50 million illegal aliens living here....
> 
> 
> Let's use mathematics to show that:
> 
> . James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Increased the totals by 13%!!!*
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....I never lie, I'm not a Liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never lied? LOL LOL LOL. You cannot even prove anything from illegals votes to DL------ except LIES like your president a pathological liar. Keep it up.
> 
> You are using a link like CAIRCO is obvious an anti immigration racist group which you catered is a pure garbage.
> The 50 millions is about the equivalent of 19 states from Utah all the way down to Wyoming with a total combined of 48 millions population based from 2017 count. How is that even possible?
> 
> But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dunce......check out post #767
> 
> 
> Read it and weep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read #767------- it's worthless. Give me something credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> You've proven to be indelibly indoctrinated.
> 
> I'm merely mocking you with the truth.
Click to expand...


Truth coming from LIARS like you? LMAO.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You lied.
> 2. You lied.
> 3. You lied.
> 4. You lied.  50 millions based from you?
> 5. You lied.
> 6. You lied.
> 
> So where is your proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals voted in 2016?
> Where is your proof that AB61 holders are eligible to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more than 50 million illegal aliens living here....
> 
> 
> Let's use mathematics to show that:
> 
> . James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Increased the totals by 13%!!!*
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....I never lie, I'm not a Liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never lied? LOL LOL LOL. You cannot even prove anything from illegals votes to DL------ except LIES like your president a pathological liar. Keep it up.
> 
> You are using a link like CAIRCO is obvious an anti immigration racist group which you catered is a pure garbage.
> The 50 millions is about the equivalent of 19 states from Utah all the way down to Wyoming with a total combined of 48 millions population based from 2017 count. How is that even possible?
> 
> But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions."
> 
> Well, then....time to smack you around some more....smack some sense into you.
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that *a minimum of five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven. *That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and* multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. *Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?*
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, booyyyyyyeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a BIG LIAR  BIG TIME. A pathological liar just like your god Trump.
> So far you have not proven any where that illegal aliens votes by the millions.
> Opinion repeat an opinion from any bullshiter like you or anyone doesn't mean a diddly shit. You need to come down with real data. Not just an opinion from any one that are anti immigration like racist CAIRCO.
> 
> The 50 to 80 millions you falsely claimed just doesn't make sense.
> 1.  It is the equivalent of about 20 to 25 US states.
> 2.  The numbers of illegals on welfare and that includes kids at public schools that alone will trash your 50 to 80 millions.
> 3. There are large part of US that you don't see illegals.
> 4. Are you aware that there are yearly count of US populations? The US population is about 313 millions------- Are you saying that those numbers are false? That you numbers is close to 400 millions repeat 400 millions?  You are such a bullshiter.
> 
> You are hopeless.
Click to expand...





I have a few minutes.....let's rip you a new one again:

You said: "The numbers of illegals on welfare and that includes kids at public schools that alone will trash your 50 to 80 millions."

Do you know how many folks are on welfare?

How many are on welfare?
"... 109,631,000 whom the Census Bureau says were getting benefits from means-tested federal programs -- e.g. welfare -- as the of the fourth quarter of 2012."
Terry Jeffrey - Obama's Tax on Stay-At-Home Moms

Do you know how many are of the groups at issue???

You don't, do you.









Bet you didn't know that Obama advertised in Mexico how to sign up:


*"Judicial Watch Uncovers USDA Records Sponsoring U.S. Food Stamp Program for Illegal Aliens"*
*Judicial Watch Uncovers USDA Records Sponsoring U.S. Food Stamp Program for Illegal Aliens - Judicial Watch


*
*I sure make you look like a dope, huh?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more than 50 million illegal aliens living here....
> 
> 
> Let's use mathematics to show that:
> 
> . James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Increased the totals by 13%!!!*
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....I never lie, I'm not a Liberal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never lied? LOL LOL LOL. You cannot even prove anything from illegals votes to DL------ except LIES like your president a pathological liar. Keep it up.
> 
> You are using a link like CAIRCO is obvious an anti immigration racist group which you catered is a pure garbage.
> The 50 millions is about the equivalent of 19 states from Utah all the way down to Wyoming with a total combined of 48 millions population based from 2017 count. How is that even possible?
> 
> But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dunce......check out post #767
> 
> 
> Read it and weep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read #767------- it's worthless. Give me something credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> You've proven to be indelibly indoctrinated.
> 
> I'm merely mocking you with the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth coming from LIARS like you? LMAO.
Click to expand...





Sooooo.....we agree, huh....that we just proved that I never lie, and you know less than nothing.

Excellent.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You lied.
> 2. You lied.
> 3. You lied.
> 4. You lied.  50 millions based from you?
> 5. You lied.
> 6. You lied.
> 
> So where is your proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals voted in 2016?
> Where is your proof that AB61 holders are eligible to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more than 50 million illegal aliens living here....
> 
> 
> Let's use mathematics to show that:
> 
> . James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Increased the totals by 13%!!!*
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....I never lie, I'm not a Liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never lied? LOL LOL LOL. You cannot even prove anything from illegals votes to DL------ except LIES like your president a pathological liar. Keep it up.
> 
> You are using a link like CAIRCO is obvious an anti immigration racist group which you catered is a pure garbage.
> The 50 millions is about the equivalent of 19 states from Utah all the way down to Wyoming with a total combined of 48 millions population based from 2017 count. How is that even possible?
> 
> But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions."
> 
> Well, then....time to smack you around some more....smack some sense into you.
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that *a minimum of five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven. *That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and* multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. *Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?*
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, booyyyyyyeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a BIG LIAR  BIG TIME. A pathological liar just like your god Trump.
> So far you have not proven any where that illegal aliens votes by the millions.
> Opinion repeat an opinion from any bullshiter like you or anyone doesn't mean a diddly shit. You need to come down with real data. Not just an opinion from any one that are anti immigration like racist CAIRCO.
> 
> The 50 to 80 millions you falsely claimed just doesn't make sense.
> 1.  It is the equivalent of about 20 to 25 US states.
> 2.  The numbers of illegals on welfare and that includes kids at public schools that alone will trash your 50 to 80 millions.
> 3. There are large part of US that you don't see illegals.
> 4. Are you aware that there are yearly count of US populations? The US population is about 313 millions------- Are you saying that those numbers are false? That you numbers is close to 400 millions repeat 400 millions?  You are such a bullshiter.
> 
> You are hopeless.
Click to expand...




"Are you aware that there are yearly count of US populations? The US population is about 313 millions------- Are you saying that those numbers are false?"

Nah....I'm saying....proving....that you're a moron.

You just claimed that the census counts illegal aliens.



It's really a funny image....some folks who snuck into the country, waving and yelling...."Oooo....count me!!!  Count meeeeee!!"


Gads, you're a fool!!!

Bet you hear that a lot.


----------



## PoliticalChic

BTW.....the census is every decade, not every year.....you dunce.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You lied.
> 2. You lied.
> 3. You lied.
> 4. You lied.  50 millions based from you?
> 5. You lied.
> 6. You lied.
> 
> So where is your proof that 3 to 5 millions illegals voted in 2016?
> Where is your proof that AB61 holders are eligible to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more than 50 million illegal aliens living here....
> 
> 
> Let's use mathematics to show that:
> 
> . James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Increased the totals by 13%!!!*
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....I never lie, I'm not a Liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never lied? LOL LOL LOL. You cannot even prove anything from illegals votes to DL------ except LIES like your president a pathological liar. Keep it up.
> 
> You are using a link like CAIRCO is obvious an anti immigration racist group which you catered is a pure garbage.
> The 50 millions is about the equivalent of 19 states from Utah all the way down to Wyoming with a total combined of 48 millions population based from 2017 count. How is that even possible?
> 
> But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions."
> 
> Well, then....time to smack you around some more....smack some sense into you.
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that *a minimum of five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven. *That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and* multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. *Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?*
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, booyyyyyyeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a BIG LIAR  BIG TIME. A pathological liar just like your god Trump.
> So far you have not proven any where that illegal aliens votes by the millions.
> Opinion repeat an opinion from any bullshiter like you or anyone doesn't mean a diddly shit. You need to come down with real data. Not just an opinion from any one that are anti immigration laws me racist CAIRCO.
> 
> The 50 to 80 millions you falsely claimed just doesn't make sense.
> 1.  It is the equivalent of about 20 to 25 US states.
> 2.  The numbers of illegals on welfare and that includes kids at public schools that alone will trash your 50 to 80 millions.
> 3. There are large part of US that you don't see illegals.
> 4. Are you aware that there are yearly count of US populations? The US population is about 313 millions------- Are you saying that those numbers are false? That you numbers is close to 400 millions repeat 400 millions?  You are such a bullshiter.
> 
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The 50 to 80 millions you falsely claimed just doesn't make sense."
> 
> Au contraire.....
> 
> I didn't say it.....experts said it.
> 
> 
> I quoted James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice,
> and several Border Patrol Agents.
> 
> I explained how they came up with their estimates.
> 
> And....the result for a moron.....you....is the usual 'is not, isssss noootttttttttt!!!!'
> 
> 
> True?
Click to expand...


No idiot------ Those are just an opinion coming from anti immigration and anti Obama bull shit like you. Not a pure data. 

Are you saying that James Walsh and Border Patrol Agents are telling the whole world that they are doing a shitty job?
Oh I'm doing a very bad job very bad so those numbers are not the real numbers. Do you see how hypocrite and stupid fuck these people are? 
If you had a job ( I hope ) let say janitor------ Are you going to tell the whole company that you are a shitty worker?  Oh it's very dirty there, I didn't do my job, I'm a shitty worker so don't look over there--------- That's pure nonsense and stupidity on your part. Don't you think? Moron. 

This is why I keep telling you to READ the link that you keep posting because you don't know a diddly shit.  
You are hopeless.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more than 50 million illegal aliens living here....
> 
> 
> Let's use mathematics to show that:
> 
> . James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Increased the totals by 13%!!!*
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....I never lie, I'm not a Liberal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never lied? LOL LOL LOL. You cannot even prove anything from illegals votes to DL------ except LIES like your president a pathological liar. Keep it up.
> 
> You are using a link like CAIRCO is obvious an anti immigration racist group which you catered is a pure garbage.
> The 50 millions is about the equivalent of 19 states from Utah all the way down to Wyoming with a total combined of 48 millions population based from 2017 count. How is that even possible?
> 
> But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions."
> 
> Well, then....time to smack you around some more....smack some sense into you.
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that *a minimum of five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven. *That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and* multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. *Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?*
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, booyyyyyyeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a BIG LIAR  BIG TIME. A pathological liar just like your god Trump.
> So far you have not proven any where that illegal aliens votes by the millions.
> Opinion repeat an opinion from any bullshiter like you or anyone doesn't mean a diddly shit. You need to come down with real data. Not just an opinion from any one that are anti immigration laws me racist CAIRCO.
> 
> The 50 to 80 millions you falsely claimed just doesn't make sense.
> 1.  It is the equivalent of about 20 to 25 US states.
> 2.  The numbers of illegals on welfare and that includes kids at public schools that alone will trash your 50 to 80 millions.
> 3. There are large part of US that you don't see illegals.
> 4. Are you aware that there are yearly count of US populations? The US population is about 313 millions------- Are you saying that those numbers are false? That you numbers is close to 400 millions repeat 400 millions?  You are such a bullshiter.
> 
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The 50 to 80 millions you falsely claimed just doesn't make sense."
> 
> Au contraire.....
> 
> I didn't say it.....experts said it.
> 
> 
> I quoted James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice,
> and several Border Patrol Agents.
> 
> I explained how they came up with their estimates.
> 
> And....the result for a moron.....you....is the usual 'is not, isssss noootttttttttt!!!!'
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idiot------ Those are just an opinion coming from anti immigration and anti Obama bull shit like you. Not a pure data.
> 
> Are you saying that James Walsh and Border Patrol Agents are telling the whole world that they are doing a shitty job?
> Oh I'm doing a very bad job very bad so those numbers are not the real numbers. Do you see how hypocrite and stupid fuck these people are?
> If you had a job ( I hope ) let say janitor------ Are you going to tell the whole company that you are a shitty worker?  Oh it's very dirty there, I didn't do my job, I'm a shitty worker so don't look over there--------- That's pure nonsense and stupidity on your part. Don't you think? Moron.
> 
> This is why I keep telling you to READ the link that you keep posting because you don't know a diddly shit.
> You are hopeless.
Click to expand...




Whew!!!!


I was afraid you'd left.....and I was having such a good time destroying you!


"Are you saying that James Walsh and Border Patrol Agents are telling the whole world that they are doing a shitty job?"


See if this helps you understand the situation:


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never lied? LOL LOL LOL. You cannot even prove anything from illegals votes to DL------ except LIES like your president a pathological liar. Keep it up.
> 
> You are using a link like CAIRCO is obvious an anti immigration racist group which you catered is a pure garbage.
> The 50 millions is about the equivalent of 19 states from Utah all the way down to Wyoming with a total combined of 48 millions population based from 2017 count. How is that even possible?
> 
> But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dunce......check out post #767
> 
> 
> Read it and weep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read #767------- it's worthless. Give me something credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> You've proven to be indelibly indoctrinated.
> 
> I'm merely mocking you with the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth coming from LIARS like you? LMAO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo.....we agree, huh....that we just proved that I never lie, and you know less than nothing.
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

If you never lie, how on Earth do you explain you claiming the L.A. Times says illegals who get a license will be registered to vote when in reality, the L.A. Times explicitly states illegals who get a license will NOT be registered to vote?

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
*So who's lying? * You claiming the L.A. Times saying illegals can register to vote? Or the L.A. Times who says they can't register to vote?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dunce......check out post #767
> 
> 
> Read it and weep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read #767------- it's worthless. Give me something credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> You've proven to be indelibly indoctrinated.
> 
> I'm merely mocking you with the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth coming from LIARS like you? LMAO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo.....we agree, huh....that we just proved that I never lie, and you know less than nothing.
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you never lie, how on Earth do you explain you claiming the L.A. Times says illegals who get a license will be registered to vote when in reality, the L.A. Times explicitly states illegals who get a license will NOT be registered to vote?
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> *So who's lying? * You claiming the L.A. Times saying illegals can register to vote? Or the L.A. Times who says they can't register to vote?
Click to expand...




I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.

I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.

"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???


Speak up!


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read #767------- it's worthless. Give me something credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> You've proven to be indelibly indoctrinated.
> 
> I'm merely mocking you with the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth coming from LIARS like you? LMAO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo.....we agree, huh....that we just proved that I never lie, and you know less than nothing.
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you never lie, how on Earth do you explain you claiming the L.A. Times says illegals who get a license will be registered to vote when in reality, the L.A. Times explicitly states illegals who get a license will NOT be registered to vote?
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> *So who's lying? * You claiming the L.A. Times saying illegals can register to vote? Or the L.A. Times who says they can't register to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
Click to expand...

Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> You've proven to be indelibly indoctrinated.
> 
> I'm merely mocking you with the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth coming from LIARS like you? LMAO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo.....we agree, huh....that we just proved that I never lie, and you know less than nothing.
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you never lie, how on Earth do you explain you claiming the L.A. Times says illegals who get a license will be registered to vote when in reality, the L.A. Times explicitly states illegals who get a license will NOT be registered to vote?
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> *So who's lying? * You claiming the L.A. Times saying illegals can register to vote? Or the L.A. Times who says they can't register to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
Click to expand...




Watch me ram your words down your throat:

1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says




I win again, huh?*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth coming from LIARS like you? LMAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo.....we agree, huh....that we just proved that I never lie, and you know less than nothing.
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you never lie, how on Earth do you explain you claiming the L.A. Times says illegals who get a license will be registered to vote when in reality, the L.A. Times explicitly states illegals who get a license will NOT be registered to vote?
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> *So who's lying? * You claiming the L.A. Times saying illegals can register to vote? Or the L.A. Times who says they can't register to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
Click to expand...

I see you didn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in that L.A. Times article.

Thanks for proving you lied when you falsely claimed I tried said "illegal aliens" are registered to vote.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo.....we agree, huh....that we just proved that I never lie, and you know less than nothing.
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you never lie, how on Earth do you explain you claiming the L.A. Times says illegals who get a license will be registered to vote when in reality, the L.A. Times explicitly states illegals who get a license will NOT be registered to vote?
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> *So who's lying? * You claiming the L.A. Times saying illegals can register to vote? Or the L.A. Times who says they can't register to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you didn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in that L.A. Times article.
> 
> Thanks for proving you lied when you falsely claimed I tried said "illegal aliens" are registered to vote.
Click to expand...


Half the drivers license in CA are issued to illegals 

D'oh!


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you never lie, how on Earth do you explain you claiming the L.A. Times says illegals who get a license will be registered to vote when in reality, the L.A. Times explicitly states illegals who get a license will NOT be registered to vote?
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> *So who's lying? * You claiming the L.A. Times saying illegals can register to vote? Or the L.A. Times who says they can't register to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you didn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in that L.A. Times article.
> 
> Thanks for proving you lied when you falsely claimed I tried said "illegal aliens" are registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half the drivers license in CA are issued to illegals
> 
> D'oh!
Click to expand...

So what? We're talking about illegals being registered to vote.


----------



## Ame®icano

Flash said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets look at the dots.
> 
> California had the lowest percentage for Trump.
> 
> Trump ran on an anti illegal immigrant platform.
> 
> California has more illegals than Carter has Liver Pills.
> 
> California has lax voter ID requirement.
> 
> Most of the large voting districts are run by Democrat politicians.
> 
> It doesn't take  a rocket scientist to connect those dots, does it?.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so easy - why can't you prove jack-shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be easy if those who suppose to prevent the fraud are not the same one who are doing it.
> 
> Compare data of illegal alien driver licenses with voter registration data, than compare the same with list of people that voted. Would California allow it?
> 
> I'm afraid not. For the same reason that California refuse request from DHS to have different design for driver licenses of illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The filthy Moon Bats will do their normal Libtard denial but I think we all know the real reason the Democrat politicians  gave Driver's Licenses to Illegals so they can can show up on election day and cast their vote for the Democrats.  We saw this big time in illegal rich California, didn't we?
Click to expand...


True.

Otherwise, they would give illegals licenses with design that cannot be mistaken for regular licenses.


----------



## Ame®icano

danielpalos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "You have not shown causation."
> 
> I've made a far stronger case than the claims of Trump colluding with the Russians, or that he in any way obstructed justice by firing Comey.
> 
> It was my aim, and it was eminently successful.
> 
> Your ire proves that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Trump openly asked the Russians for help in that regard.  It was in the public domain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, he did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were not leftist, I would take your word for it.
> 
> This is the part where you post the link to transcript or to video.
> 
> Quote his words, not your interpretation of his words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is your link?  i am practicing not resorting to fallacies.
Click to expand...


My link? 

You are the one who claimed that Trump openly asked the Russians for help, it's on you to provide the link, as I asked you earlier.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo.....we agree, huh....that we just proved that I never lie, and you know less than nothing.
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you never lie, how on Earth do you explain you claiming the L.A. Times says illegals who get a license will be registered to vote when in reality, the L.A. Times explicitly states illegals who get a license will NOT be registered to vote?
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> *So who's lying? * You claiming the L.A. Times saying illegals can register to vote? Or the L.A. Times who says they can't register to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you didn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in that L.A. Times article.
> 
> Thanks for proving you lied when you falsely claimed I tried said "illegal aliens" are registered to vote.
Click to expand...



2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you didn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in that L.A. Times article.
> 
> Thanks for proving you lied when you falsely claimed I tried said "illegal aliens" are registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half the drivers license in CA are issued to illegals
> 
> D'oh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? We're talking about illegals being registered to vote.
Click to expand...



1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says




I win again, huh?*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you never lie, how on Earth do you explain you claiming the L.A. Times says illegals who get a license will be registered to vote when in reality, the L.A. Times explicitly states illegals who get a license will NOT be registered to vote?
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> *So who's lying? * You claiming the L.A. Times saying illegals can register to vote? Or the L.A. Times who says they can't register to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you didn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in that L.A. Times article.
> 
> Thanks for proving you lied when you falsely claimed I tried said "illegal aliens" are registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
Click to expand...

You're brain-dead. I didn't challenge you to point out illegals can get a driver's license in California. I challenged you to highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in the L.A. Times article you falsely claims states illegal aliens are being registered to vote.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you didn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in that L.A. Times article.
> 
> Thanks for proving you lied when you falsely claimed I tried said "illegal aliens" are registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half the drivers license in CA are issued to illegals
> 
> D'oh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? We're talking about illegals being registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
Click to expand...

No, you lose again. You couldn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article where you lied and said the Times says illegals are being registered to vote. When in fact, the Times says the exact opposite of what you falsely claim -- that illegal aliens are not registered to vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you didn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in that L.A. Times article.
> 
> Thanks for proving you lied when you falsely claimed I tried said "illegal aliens" are registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're brain-dead. I didn't challenge you to point out illegals can get a driver's license in California. I challenged you to highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in the L.A. Times article you falsely claims states illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
Click to expand...


1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room,*they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says




I win again, huh?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> 
> 
> I see you didn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in that L.A. Times article.
> 
> Thanks for proving you lied when you falsely claimed I tried said "illegal aliens" are registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half the drivers license in CA are issued to illegals
> 
> D'oh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? We're talking about illegals being registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you lose again. You couldn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article where you lied and said the Times says illegals are being registered to vote. When in fact, the Times says the exact opposite of what you falsely claim -- that illegal aliens are not registered to vote.
Click to expand...




2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says




I win again, huh?*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you didn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in that L.A. Times article.
> 
> Thanks for proving you lied when you falsely claimed I tried said "illegal aliens" are registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're brain-dead. I didn't challenge you to point out illegals can get a driver's license in California. I challenged you to highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in the L.A. Times article you falsely claims states illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room,*they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
Click to expand...

Nope, you lose again. I challenged you to highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article and you couldn't do it. You failed.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you didn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in that L.A. Times article.
> 
> Thanks for proving you lied when you falsely claimed I tried said "illegal aliens" are registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the drivers license in CA are issued to illegals
> 
> D'oh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? We're talking about illegals being registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you lose again. You couldn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article where you lied and said the Times says illegals are being registered to vote. When in fact, the Times says the exact opposite of what you falsely claim -- that illegal aliens are not registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
Click to expand...

That's not the L.A. Times and that does not say illegal aliens are being registered to vote.

You really suck at this.

Try again ... highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half the drivers license in CA are issued to illegals
> 
> D'oh!
> 
> 
> 
> So what? We're talking about illegals being registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you lose again. You couldn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article where you lied and said the Times says illegals are being registered to vote. When in fact, the Times says the exact opposite of what you falsely claim -- that illegal aliens are not registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the L.A. Times and that does not say illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> You really suck at this.
Click to expand...


How many times in a row can you post the EXACT same losing argument?


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? We're talking about illegals being registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you lose again. You couldn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article where you lied and said the Times says illegals are being registered to vote. When in fact, the Times says the exact opposite of what you falsely claim -- that illegal aliens are not registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the L.A. Times and that does not say illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> You really suck at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times in a row can you post the EXACT same losing argument?
Click to expand...

Ask PoliticalHack, she's the one who can't find the words in her article she claims are there.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> 
> 
> I see you didn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in that L.A. Times article.
> 
> Thanks for proving you lied when you falsely claimed I tried said "illegal aliens" are registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're brain-dead. I didn't challenge you to point out illegals can get a driver's license in California. I challenged you to highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in the L.A. Times article you falsely claims states illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room,*they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, you lose again. I challenged you to highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article and you couldn't do it. You failed.
Click to expand...




I one fell swoop I proved you are both a moron and a liar.

And....of course....really ugly.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you didn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in that L.A. Times article.
> 
> Thanks for proving you lied when you falsely claimed I tried said "illegal aliens" are registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're brain-dead. I didn't challenge you to point out illegals can get a driver's license in California. I challenged you to highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in the L.A. Times article you falsely claims states illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room,*they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, you lose again. I challenged you to highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article and you couldn't do it. You failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I one fell swoop I proved you are both a moron and a liar.
> 
> And....of course....really ugly.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

suuure, ya have, PoliticalHack. 

You did that by NOT being able to find the words in that L.A. Times article you claim are there.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> 
> 
> No, you lose again. You couldn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article where you lied and said the Times says illegals are being registered to vote. When in fact, the Times says the exact opposite of what you falsely claim -- that illegal aliens are not registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the L.A. Times and that does not say illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> You really suck at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times in a row can you post the EXACT same losing argument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask PoliticalHack, she's the one who can't find the words in her article she claims are there.
Click to expand...



Sure I did.....right here:

"2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you lose again. You couldn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article where you lied and said the Times says illegals are being registered to vote. When in fact, the Times says the exact opposite of what you falsely claim -- that illegal aliens are not registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the L.A. Times and that does not say illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> You really suck at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times in a row can you post the EXACT same losing argument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask PoliticalHack, she's the one who can't find the words in her article she claims are there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I did.....right here:
> 
> "2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
Click to expand...

You really suck at proving your claims.

That's not the L.A. Times, which is where you falsely claimed it says illegal aliens are being registered to vote.

That's politifact and it's not talking about voter registration. Want proof? Highlight the words, "registered to vote," in that politifact article.....

The fact remains.... you can't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article for the simple reason that you lied and made that up, they're not there.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you didn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in that L.A. Times article.
> 
> Thanks for proving you lied when you falsely claimed I tried said "illegal aliens" are registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the drivers license in CA are issued to illegals
> 
> D'oh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? We're talking about illegals being registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you lose again. You couldn't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article where you lied and said the Times says illegals are being registered to vote. When in fact, the Times says the exact opposite of what you falsely claim -- that illegal aliens are not registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
Click to expand...

We have better drivers who are insured, now.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> 
> 
> You're brain-dead. I didn't challenge you to point out illegals can get a driver's license in California. I challenged you to highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in the L.A. Times article you falsely claims states illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room,*they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, you lose again. I challenged you to highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article and you couldn't do it. You failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I one fell swoop I proved you are both a moron and a liar.
> 
> And....of course....really ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> suuure, ya have, PoliticalHack.
> 
> You did that by NOT being able to find the words in that L.A. Times article you claim are there.
Click to expand...


Oh, they didn't say it the way YOU wanted. That's what you're hanging your failed argument on?

Half the licenses are issued to illegals who are then automatically registered to vote, but they didn't say it the Faun way...hmmkay. You still lose


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the L.A. Times and that does not say illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> You really suck at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times in a row can you post the EXACT same losing argument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask PoliticalHack, she's the one who can't find the words in her article she claims are there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I did.....right here:
> 
> "2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really suck at proving your claims.
> 
> That's not the L.A. Times, which is where you falsely claimed it says illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> That's politifact and it's not talking about voter registration. Want proof? Highlight the words, "registered to vote," in that politifact article.....
> 
> The fact remains.... you can't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article for the simple reason that you lied and made that up, they're not there.
Click to expand...





I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'


Of course...if you can't.........*


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*



According to the state’s Department of Motor Vehicles, about 397,000 undocumented immigrants received a driver’s license since January.

*Number of licensed drivers*
California 25,532,920

Only a republican would think that 400K is half of 25 million.


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If I were going to try to throw an election, I'd choose Nebraska.
> 
> Brilliant!
Click to expand...

how about Virginia?  How about California?  wow, you don't follow the bouncing illegal eh?


----------



## jc456

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the state’s Department of Motor Vehicles, about 397,000 undocumented immigrants received a driver’s license since January.
> 
> *Number of licensed drivers*
> California 25,532,920
> 
> Only a republican would think that 400K is half of 25 million.
Click to expand...

funny since january!  how about since 2010?  And how fking illegal is all of that?  too funny.  you don't give a fk about US citizens I see.


----------



## radical right

jc456 said:


> According to the state’s Department of Motor Vehicles, about 397,000 undocumented immigrants received a driver’s license since January.
> 
> *Number of licensed drivers*
> California 25,532,920
> 
> Only a republican would think that 400K is half of 25 million.


funny since january!  *how about since 2010? * And how fking illegal is all of that?  too funny.  you don't give a fk about US citizens I see.[/QUOTE]

Those represent the numbers since 2010, since the AB60 program didn't pass until 2013, and get enacted in 2015.  So those are also the cumulative numbers since 2010.


----------



## radical right

jc456 said:


> And how fking illegal is all of that?  too funny.  you don't give a fk about US citizens I see.



It means the illegals are licensed drivers, under the control of the DMV.  Would you prefer they drive under a foreign license, so if they get into an accident, there is no way of even finding them.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how fking illegal is all of that?  too funny.  you don't give a fk about US citizens I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means the illegals are licensed drivers, under the control of the DMV.  Would you prefer they drive under a foreign license, so if they get into an accident, there is no way of even finding them.
Click to expand...



"Would you prefer they drive under a foreign license,....."

No, you dunce....I'd rather that Democrats stand for American sovereignty,and stop inviting them in, and giving them driver's licenses and welfare.

...and stop allowing them to vote.


Clear?


----------



## Ame®icano

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the state’s Department of Motor Vehicles, about 397,000 undocumented immigrants received a driver’s license since January.
> 
> *Number of licensed drivers*
> California 25,532,920
> 
> Only a republican would think that 400K is half of 25 million.
Click to expand...


California driver licenses are valid for 5 years, therefore approx. 5 mill a year have to renew it. 

As per article, in the first half of 2015, more than half of all 800k drivers licences in California went to illegals (400k), for a full year number would be 800K. If California have 25 million licences, and if they expire every 5 years, that means 5 million have to renew the licenses every year. Therefore numbers show doesn't make sense, it should be much higher. But let's leave it like that.

In 2016, there were 800K licenses issued to illegal immigrants in California. Google it.

This year 400K is on the pace to match last year number. of 800K.

From 2015 to 2017, Californa will have 2.4 million illegals with driver licences. Those are only "illegible" illegals who applied for it. How many haven't applied yet?


----------



## Tom Horn

It all starts with them getting a checking account.  I watched BofA, Chase, Wells Fargo and the rest decide they could make money on handling illegals bank accounts.  Once a person has a checking account, not only are they less a robbery target, so the banks reasoned, but then they could rent an apartment.  And once they had an address they could get a drivers license.  And while they were there at DMV, why not get registered to vote too?  It all started with the checking accounts....attack that and they can't function here, much less vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Ame®icano said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the state’s Department of Motor Vehicles, about 397,000 undocumented immigrants received a driver’s license since January.
> 
> *Number of licensed drivers*
> California 25,532,920
> 
> Only a republican would think that 400K is half of 25 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> California driver licenses are valid for 5 years, therefore approx. 5 mill a year have to renew it.
> 
> As per article, in the first half of 2015, more than half of all 800k drivers licences in California went to illegals (400k), for a full year number would be 800K. If California have 25 million licences, and if they expire every 5 years, that means 5 million have to renew the licenses every year. Therefore numbers show doesn't make sense, it should be much higher. But let's leave it like that.
> 
> In 2016, there were 800K licenses issued to illegal immigrants in California. Google it.
> 
> This year 400K is on the pace to match last year number. of 800K.
> 
> From 2015 to 2017, Californa will have 2.4 million illegals with driver licences. Those are only "illegible" illegals who applied for it. How many haven't applied yet?
Click to expand...



Your seeds of enlightenment fall on a stone ground.....sadly.

Not mathematics, nor logic have any hold on the dolts.


*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
*If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!*





*California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015

*Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/



Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.

*Which doctor served as a sniper in the Israeli Defense Force?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tom Horn said:


> It all starts with them getting a checking account.  I watched BofA, Chase, Wells Fargo and the rest decide they could make money on handling illegals bank accounts.  Once a person has a checking account, not only are they less a robbery target, so the banks reasoned, but then they could rent an apartment.  And once they had an address they could get a drivers license.  And while they were there at DMV, why not get registered to vote too?  It all started with the checking accounts....attack that and they can't function here, much less vote.




The effect is to normalize illegality, and pave the way for them to vote.

Vote Democrat.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you prefer they drive under a foreign license, so if they get into an accident, there is no way of even finding them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Would you prefer they drive under a foreign license,....."
> 
> No, you dunce....I'd rather that Democrats stand for American sovereignty,and stop inviting them in, and giving them driver's licenses and welfare.
> 
> Clear?
Click to expand...


Aliens aren't eligible for welfare, and they aren't given drivers licenses, they have to take a written and driving test in order to earn a drivers license.

As I said, would you prefer they drive under a foreign license? Where they haven't demonstrated knowledge of the rules of the road on our roads.


----------



## radical right

Ame®icano said:


> From 2015 to 2017, Californa will have 2.4 million illegals with driver licences. Those are only "illegible" illegals who applied for it. How many haven't applied yet?



2.4 million licenses?  There are only 3 million illegals in California.   You would have to license 12 year olds to reach  2.4 million.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you prefer they drive under a foreign license, so if they get into an accident, there is no way of even finding them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Would you prefer they drive under a foreign license,....."
> 
> No, you dunce....I'd rather that Democrats stand for American sovereignty,and stop inviting them in, and giving them driver's licenses and welfare.
> 
> Clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aliens aren't eligible for welfare, and they aren't given drivers licenses, they have to take a written and driving test in order to earn a drivers license.
> 
> As I said, would you prefer they drive under a foreign license? Where they haven't demonstrated knowledge of the rules of the road on our roads.
Click to expand...



"Aliens aren't eligible for welfare..."

I already said you were a dunce....there was no reason for you to prove it.


I have a few minutes.....let's rip you a new one again:

You said: "The numbers of illegals on welfare and that includes kids at public schools that alone will trash your 50 to 80 millions."

Do you know how many folks are on welfare?

How many are on welfare?
"... 109,631,000 whom the Census Bureau says were getting benefits from means-tested federal programs -- e.g. welfare -- as the of the fourth quarter of 2012."
Terry Jeffrey - Obama's Tax on Stay-At-Home Moms

Do you know how many are of the groups at issue???

You don't, do you.












Bet you didn't know that Obama advertised in Mexico how to sign up:


*"Judicial Watch Uncovers USDA Records Sponsoring U.S. Food Stamp Program for Illegal Aliens"
Judicial Watch Uncovers USDA Records Sponsoring U.S. Food Stamp Program for Illegal Aliens - Judicial Watch

*

*I sure make you look like a dope, huh?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> From 2015 to 2017, Californa will have 2.4 million illegals with driver licences. Those are only "illegible" illegals who applied for it. How many haven't applied yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.4 million licenses?  There are only 3 million illegals in California.   You would have to license 12 year olds to reach  2.4 million.
Click to expand...



So that we don't lose sight of what this thread has revealed, let's review:


1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens


2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses


3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._


4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.


5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
...and...

....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.


6. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.

QED


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.4 million licenses?  There are only 3 million illegals in California.   You would have to license 12 year olds to reach  2.4 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that we don't lose sight of what this thread has revealed, let's review:
> 
> 
> 1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
> ...and...
> 
> ....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.
> 
> 
> 6. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.
> 
> QED
Click to expand...


So why post a LIE about california issuing 2.4 million drivers licenses to illegals?


----------



## radical right

DMV licensed 800,000 undocumented immigrants under 2-year-old law

Bay Area News Group
PUBLISHED: December 28, 2016

Two years after the implementation of AB 60 on Jan. 1, 2015, an estimated *806,000 undocumented residents have received driver’s licenses*, according to Department of Motor Vehicles statistics this month.



Ame®icano said:


> From 2015 to 2017, Californa *will have 2.4 million illegals with driver licences.* Those are only "illegible" illegals who applied for it. How many haven't applied yet?



Do all republicans multiply their stats by a factor of three?


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> DMV licensed 800,000 undocumented immigrants under 2-year-old law
> 
> Bay Area News Group
> PUBLISHED: December 28, 2016
> 
> Two years after the implementation of AB 60 on Jan. 1, 2015, an estimated *806,000 undocumented residents have received driver’s licenses*, according to Department of Motor Vehicles statistics this month.
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> From 2015 to 2017, Californa *will have 2.4 million illegals with driver licences.* Those are only "illegible" illegals who applied for it. How many haven't applied yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do all republicans multiply their stats by a factor of three?
Click to expand...




Sooooo.....earlier in the thread the cry from the half-heads was "Nooooo....no illegal aliens voted.....find the names of illegals who voted...."

Now, it's only hundreds of thousands......

I'd say we're making progress with the brain-dead contingent.


----------



## Ame®icano

radical right said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> From 2015 to 2017, Californa will have 2.4 million illegals with driver licences. Those are only "illegible" illegals who applied for it. How many haven't applied yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.4 million licenses?  There are only 3 million illegals in California.   You would have to license 12 year olds to reach  2.4 million.
Click to expand...


What have I said that is wrong?

In 2015, 800k licences issued to illegals.
in 2016, 800k licences issued to illegals.
In 2017, first 5 months, 400k licenses issued to illegals.

That's 2 million already, by the end of year, there will be another 400k issued.

That also means that number of illegals in California is much higher than leftists saying there is. 

I'd say at least 6 million.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're brain-dead. I didn't challenge you to point out illegals can get a driver's license in California. I challenged you to highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in the L.A. Times article you falsely claims states illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room,*they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, you lose again. I challenged you to highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article and you couldn't do it. You failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I one fell swoop I proved you are both a moron and a liar.
> 
> And....of course....really ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> suuure, ya have, PoliticalHack.
> 
> You did that by NOT being able to find the words in that L.A. Times article you claim are there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, they didn't say it the way YOU wanted. That's what you're hanging your failed argument on?
> 
> Half the licenses are issued to illegals who are then automatically registered to vote, but they didn't say it the Faun way...hmmkay. You still lose
Click to expand...

No, you moron, they didn't say it at all. What did the L.A. Times actually say about illegal aliens being registered to vote from a DMV...?

_Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._

http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-me-pol-ca-motor-voter-law-20151016-html-htmlstory.html[/i]​
You gotta be a special kind of stupid conservative to think you can spin the L.A. Times reporting that illegals aren't registered to vote -- into the L.A. Times reported illegal aliens are being registered to vote.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

So, Trump was correct, Illegals gave Hillary her popular vote win


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the L.A. Times and that does not say illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> You really suck at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times in a row can you post the EXACT same losing argument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask PoliticalHack, she's the one who can't find the words in her article she claims are there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I did.....right here:
> 
> "2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really suck at proving your claims.
> 
> That's not the L.A. Times, which is where you falsely claimed it says illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> That's politifact and it's not talking about voter registration. Want proof? Highlight the words, "registered to vote," in that politifact article.....
> 
> The fact remains.... you can't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article for the simple reason that you lied and made that up, they're not there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........*
Click to expand...

One is presumptive and the other is not. Regardless of which term you use, they still only qualify foran AB-69 license which cannot be, and is not, used to register them to vote. Regardless of which term you use, they're still not U.S. citizens.

And here's the best part... *your own source*, the L.A. Times, says they are not registered to vote...

_Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._

http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-me-pol-ca-motor-voter-law-20151016-html-htmlstory.html​
You literally have to ignore *your own source* in order to maintain your lie that illegal aliens are being registered to vote when they get their driver's license.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> So, Trump was correct, Illegals gave Hillary her popular vote win


Only if you're demented enough to believe that even though you can't prove it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times in a row can you post the EXACT same losing argument?
> 
> 
> 
> Ask PoliticalHack, she's the one who can't find the words in her article she claims are there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I did.....right here:
> 
> "2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really suck at proving your claims.
> 
> That's not the L.A. Times, which is where you falsely claimed it says illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> That's politifact and it's not talking about voter registration. Want proof? Highlight the words, "registered to vote," in that politifact article.....
> 
> The fact remains.... you can't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article for the simple reason that you lied and made that up, they're not there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is presumptive and the other is not. Regardless of which term you use, they still only qualify foran AB-69 license which cannot be, and is not, used to register them to vote. Regardless of which term you use, they're still not U.S. citizens.
> 
> And here's the best part... *your own source*, the L.A. Times, says they are not registered to vote...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-me-pol-ca-motor-voter-law-20151016-html-htmlstory.html​
> You literally have to ignore *your own source* in order to maintain your lie that illegal aliens are being registered to vote when they get their driver's license.
Click to expand...




I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'


Of course...if you can't.........*
*
....then my pair of quotes wins the day:

1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says




I win again, huh?*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask PoliticalHack, she's the one who can't find the words in her article she claims are there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I did.....right here:
> 
> "2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really suck at proving your claims.
> 
> That's not the L.A. Times, which is where you falsely claimed it says illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> That's politifact and it's not talking about voter registration. Want proof? Highlight the words, "registered to vote," in that politifact article.....
> 
> The fact remains.... you can't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article for the simple reason that you lied and made that up, they're not there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is presumptive and the other is not. Regardless of which term you use, they still only qualify foran AB-69 license which cannot be, and is not, used to register them to vote. Regardless of which term you use, they're still not U.S. citizens.
> 
> And here's the best part... *your own source*, the L.A. Times, says they are not registered to vote...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-me-pol-ca-motor-voter-law-20151016-html-htmlstory.html​
> You literally have to ignore *your own source* in order to maintain your lie that illegal aliens are being registered to vote when they get their driver's license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........
> 
> ....then my pair of quotes wins the day:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
Click to expand...

No, you lose again. I can do this all day.

And you're beyond brain-dead.  I just explained the difference. It's not my problem you're too stupid to comprehend what I said.

Your infinite ignorance aside, you'll never win by lying like ya do. You can ignore *your own source* until the day you die, but don't expect others to be as dishonest as you. Despite your repeated lies that the L.A. Times reported that illegal aliens are being registered to its at DMV's in California, the L.A. Times actually reported that illegal aliens are not being registered to vote...

_Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I did.....right here:
> 
> "2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> 
> 
> You really suck at proving your claims.
> 
> That's not the L.A. Times, which is where you falsely claimed it says illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> That's politifact and it's not talking about voter registration. Want proof? Highlight the words, "registered to vote," in that politifact article.....
> 
> The fact remains.... you can't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article for the simple reason that you lied and made that up, they're not there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is presumptive and the other is not. Regardless of which term you use, they still only qualify foran AB-69 license which cannot be, and is not, used to register them to vote. Regardless of which term you use, they're still not U.S. citizens.
> 
> And here's the best part... *your own source*, the L.A. Times, says they are not registered to vote...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-me-pol-ca-motor-voter-law-20151016-html-htmlstory.html​
> You literally have to ignore *your own source* in order to maintain your lie that illegal aliens are being registered to vote when they get their driver's license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........
> 
> ....then my pair of quotes wins the day:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you lose again. I can do this all day.
> 
> And you're beyond brain-dead.  I just explained the difference. It's not my problem you're too stupid to comprehend what I said.
> 
> Your infinite ignorance aside, you'll never win by lying like ya do. You can ignore *your own source* until the day you die, but don't expect others to be as dishonest as you. Despite your repeated lies that the L.A. Times reported that illegal aliens are being registered to its at DMV's in California, the L.A. Times actually reported that illegal aliens are not being registered to vote...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​
Click to expand...




I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'


Of course...if you can't.........then they are synonymous.*
*(You better look that up, Ugly)*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really suck at proving your claims.
> 
> That's not the L.A. Times, which is where you falsely claimed it says illegal aliens are being registered to vote.
> 
> That's politifact and it's not talking about voter registration. Want proof? Highlight the words, "registered to vote," in that politifact article.....
> 
> The fact remains.... you can't highlight the words, "illegal aliens," in the L.A. Times article for the simple reason that you lied and made that up, they're not there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is presumptive and the other is not. Regardless of which term you use, they still only qualify foran AB-69 license which cannot be, and is not, used to register them to vote. Regardless of which term you use, they're still not U.S. citizens.
> 
> And here's the best part... *your own source*, the L.A. Times, says they are not registered to vote...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-me-pol-ca-motor-voter-law-20151016-html-htmlstory.html​
> You literally have to ignore *your own source* in order to maintain your lie that illegal aliens are being registered to vote when they get their driver's license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........
> 
> ....then my pair of quotes wins the day:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you lose again. I can do this all day.
> 
> And you're beyond brain-dead.  I just explained the difference. It's not my problem you're too stupid to comprehend what I said.
> 
> Your infinite ignorance aside, you'll never win by lying like ya do. You can ignore *your own source* until the day you die, but don't expect others to be as dishonest as you. Despite your repeated lies that the L.A. Times reported that illegal aliens are being registered to its at DMV's in California, the L.A. Times actually reported that illegal aliens are not being registered to vote...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........then they are synonymous.
> (You better look that up, Ugly)*
Click to expand...

You're beyond brain-dead.  I just explained the difference in post #838. It's not my problem you're too stupid to comprehend what I said.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........*
> 
> 
> 
> One is presumptive and the other is not. Regardless of which term you use, they still only qualify foran AB-69 license which cannot be, and is not, used to register them to vote. Regardless of which term you use, they're still not U.S. citizens.
> 
> And here's the best part... *your own source*, the L.A. Times, says they are not registered to vote...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-me-pol-ca-motor-voter-law-20151016-html-htmlstory.html​
> You literally have to ignore *your own source* in order to maintain your lie that illegal aliens are being registered to vote when they get their driver's license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........
> 
> ....then my pair of quotes wins the day:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you lose again. I can do this all day.
> 
> And you're beyond brain-dead.  I just explained the difference. It's not my problem you're too stupid to comprehend what I said.
> 
> Your infinite ignorance aside, you'll never win by lying like ya do. You can ignore *your own source* until the day you die, but don't expect others to be as dishonest as you. Despite your repeated lies that the L.A. Times reported that illegal aliens are being registered to its at DMV's in California, the L.A. Times actually reported that illegal aliens are not being registered to vote...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........then they are synonymous.
> (You better look that up, Ugly)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond brain-dead.  I just explained the difference in post #838. It's not my problem you're too stupid to comprehend what I said.
Click to expand...




Did I miss it?

I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'*
*

Looks like there is no difference...you were doing your usual tap-dance.

True, Ugly?*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was correct, Illegals gave Hillary her popular vote win
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you're demented enough to believe that even though you can't prove it.
Click to expand...


Not our fault you have trouble reading and understanding English.  Should we write, "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form." in Spanish for you?


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> DMV licensed 800,000 undocumented immigrants under 2-year-old law
> Do all republicans multiply their stats by a factor of three?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo.....earlier in the thread the cry from the half-heads was "Nooooo....no illegal aliens voted.....find the names of illegals who voted...."
> 
> Now, it's only hundreds of thousands......
> 
> I'd say we're making progress with the brain-dead contingent.
Click to expand...


We're still saying no illegals voted under the AB60 licensing program

I'm just pointing out how often the right lies, and by favtors of three about the actual number of AB60 licenses issued.  California says 800,000, the brain dead righties claim it's 2.4 million.  They see things three times as big as in real life.


----------



## radical right

Ame®icano said:


> What have I said that is wrong?
> 
> In 2015, 800k licences issued to illegals.
> in 2016, 800k licences issued to illegals.
> In 2017, first 5 months, 400k licenses issued to illegals..



It was reported that after 2 years (2015 and 2016) as of december 2016 there were 800K AB60 licenses issued in total, not 1.6 million.

You're DOUBLING (down) the actual numbers.


----------



## GHook93

WheelieAddict said:


> Republican voter fraud is a huge problem that needs to be addressed.
> 
> Ex-head of Colorado Republicans charged with voter fraud



That is the best you got. One guy completed a mail in ballot for his wife vs millions of illegals voting.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> DMV licensed 800,000 undocumented immigrants under 2-year-old law
> Do all republicans multiply their stats by a factor of three?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo.....earlier in the thread the cry from the half-heads was "Nooooo....no illegal aliens voted.....find the names of illegals who voted...."
> 
> Now, it's only hundreds of thousands......
> 
> I'd say we're making progress with the brain-dead contingent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're still saying no illegals voted under the AB60 licensing program
> 
> I'm just pointing out how often the right lies, and by favtors of three about the actual number of AB60 licenses issued.  California says 800,000, the brain dead righties claim it's 2.4 million.  They see things three times as big as in real life.
Click to expand...




Soooo......illegal aliens only voted in Virginia????

Is that your position, you moron?????


Study by the Public Interest Legal Foundation finds thousands of illegal voters voted in Virginia alone.

"a lot more out there"





"People marking 'no- I am not a citizen'- and still being registered to vote"


"[Democrat Governor] vetoed several bills that would have corrected this"

"...actively trying to allow illegals to vote..."

"....majority of driver's licenses in the state of California went to illegal aliens..."

"....Obama DoJ has been opposing citizenship verification laws...."



Gee, now what are the dopes who have been posting "you can't find even a single example of illegals voting!!!"????

Back to the drawing board, huh?


----------



## jc456

radical right said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how fking illegal is all of that?  too funny.  you don't give a fk about US citizens I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means the illegals are licensed drivers, under the control of the DMV.  Would you prefer they drive under a foreign license, so if they get into an accident, there is no way of even finding them.
Click to expand...

no, I'd prefer they were deported to their own homeland and get the fk out of my country.  You?


----------



## jc456

GHook93 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republican voter fraud is a huge problem that needs to be addressed.
> 
> Ex-head of Colorado Republicans charged with voter fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the best you got. One guy completed a mail in ballot for his wife vs millions of illegals voting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

well it's funny they think voter fraud is only theirs I guess.  When I say it, I mean all voter fraud.


----------



## radical right

CrusaderFrank said:


> Not our fault you have trouble reading and understanding English.  Should we write, "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form." in Spanish for you?



Registrations have to be sent from the DMV to the Sec of State.  Their computers have firwalls and protocols in place that block any AB60 license holders from having their information sent to the secretary of state for automatic voter registration.  Think of it the same way you can program your TV (or cable) to block R rated shows from your children.   R rated shows are automatically sent to your kids TV, but it's simple and well established technology to block them from seeing it..


----------



## radical right

jc456 said:


> no, I'd prefer they were deported to their own homeland and get the fk out of my country.  You?



*That's what Geronimo said.*


----------



## jc456

radical right said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I'd prefer they were deported to their own homeland and get the fk out of my country.  You?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's what Geronimo said.*
Click to expand...

and?


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not our fault you have trouble reading and understanding English.  Should we write, "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form." in Spanish for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registrations have to be sent from the DMV to the Sec of State.  Their computers have firwalls and protocols in place that block any AB60 license holders from having their information sent to the secretary of state for automatic voter registration.  Think of it the same way you can program your TV (or cable) to block R rated shows from your children.   R rated shows are automatically sent to your kids TV, but it's simple and well established technology to block them from seeing it..
Click to expand...



Soooo.....how come they get to vote, then?


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it the same way you can program your TV (or cable) to block R rated shows from your children.   R rated shows are automatically sent to your kids TV, but it's simple and well established technology to block them from seeing it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how come they get to vote, then?
Click to expand...


They don't even get to be registered.  AB60's are blocked by the same technology that blocks programming to your TV

*V*-*chip* is a generic term for technology used in television set receivers in Canada, Brazil and the USA, which allows *the blocking of programs* based on their ratings category.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> One is presumptive and the other is not. Regardless of which term you use, they still only qualify foran AB-69 license which cannot be, and is not, used to register them to vote. Regardless of which term you use, they're still not U.S. citizens.
> 
> And here's the best part... *your own source*, the L.A. Times, says they are not registered to vote...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-me-pol-ca-motor-voter-law-20151016-html-htmlstory.html​
> You literally have to ignore *your own source* in order to maintain your lie that illegal aliens are being registered to vote when they get their driver's license.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........
> 
> ....then my pair of quotes wins the day:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you lose again. I can do this all day.
> 
> And you're beyond brain-dead.  I just explained the difference. It's not my problem you're too stupid to comprehend what I said.
> 
> Your infinite ignorance aside, you'll never win by lying like ya do. You can ignore *your own source* until the day you die, but don't expect others to be as dishonest as you. Despite your repeated lies that the L.A. Times reported that illegal aliens are being registered to its at DMV's in California, the L.A. Times actually reported that illegal aliens are not being registered to vote...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........then they are synonymous.
> (You better look that up, Ugly)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond brain-dead.  I just explained the difference in post #838. It's not my problem you're too stupid to comprehend what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss it?
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Looks like there is no difference...you were doing your usual tap-dance.
> 
> True, Ugly?*
Click to expand...

I don't see how you could have missed it given I not only posted it, but I since referenced it twice. My best guess is the explanation is beyond your limited comprehension level.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally respond to these inane screeds, but in order to believe this you would need to believe there was an incredibly vast conspiracy of state and county level officials of both Democrats and Republicans across the country.  My experience indicates that you should always choose confusion over conspiracy in any large organization of any kind.  This kind of conspiracy is impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....you do have the right avi.
> 
> 
> Check our post #20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that one up all by yourself?  That's really funny.  I get it, because my screen name is Dim Bulb, you are making a personal attack based on my screen name.  Wow, no one's ever done that before.  Well played.  You immediately resort to a personal attack, just like a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you made the personal attack, you dope.
> 
> You picked "Dim Bulb."
> 
> I just agreed.
Click to expand...

I see...it's all HIS fault, right?


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was correct, Illegals gave Hillary her popular vote win
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you're demented enough to believe that even though you can't prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not our fault you have trouble reading and understanding English.  Should we write, "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form." in Spanish for you?
Click to expand...

Aww, you poor thing. Bless your heart. I guess that means you missed the part where that same source, the L.A. Times, says that doesn't apply to noncitizens. They are not registered to vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it the same way you can program your TV (or cable) to block R rated shows from your children.   R rated shows are automatically sent to your kids TV, but it's simple and well established technology to block them from seeing it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how come they get to vote, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't even get to be registered.  AB60's are blocked by the same technology that blocks programming to your TV
> 
> *V*-*chip* is a generic term for technology used in television set receivers in Canada, Brazil and the USA, which allows *the blocking of programs* based on their ratings category.
Click to expand...


Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.


There is no other explanation for elected Democrats devising the scam for criminals....law-breakers....who illegally invaded our country.


They increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans.


Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.

They vote...

That's what the Democrats brought them in to do.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........
> 
> ....then my pair of quotes wins the day:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> 
> 
> No, you lose again. I can do this all day.
> 
> And you're beyond brain-dead.  I just explained the difference. It's not my problem you're too stupid to comprehend what I said.
> 
> Your infinite ignorance aside, you'll never win by lying like ya do. You can ignore *your own source* until the day you die, but don't expect others to be as dishonest as you. Despite your repeated lies that the L.A. Times reported that illegal aliens are being registered to its at DMV's in California, the L.A. Times actually reported that illegal aliens are not being registered to vote...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........then they are synonymous.
> (You better look that up, Ugly)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond brain-dead.  I just explained the difference in post #838. It's not my problem you're too stupid to comprehend what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss it?
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Looks like there is no difference...you were doing your usual tap-dance.
> 
> True, Ugly?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how you could have missed it given I not only posted it, but I since referenced it twice. My best guess is the explanation is beyond your limited comprehension level.
Click to expand...



I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'


Of course...if you can't.........*
*
....then my pair of quotes wins the day:

1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says




I win again, huh?*


----------



## jc456

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it the same way you can program your TV (or cable) to block R rated shows from your children.   R rated shows are automatically sent to your kids TV, but it's simple and well established technology to block them from seeing it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how come they get to vote, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't even get to be registered.  AB60's are blocked by the same technology that blocks programming to your TV
> 
> *V*-*chip* is a generic term for technology used in television set receivers in Canada, Brazil and the USA, which allows *the blocking of programs* based on their ratings category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> There is no other explanation for elected Democrats devising the scam for criminals....law-breakers....who illegally invaded our country.
> 
> 
> They increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans.
> 
> 
> Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.
> 
> They vote...
> 
> That's what the Democrats brought them in to do.
Click to expand...

and why they want more.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally respond to these inane screeds, but in order to believe this you would need to believe there was an incredibly vast conspiracy of state and county level officials of both Democrats and Republicans across the country.  My experience indicates that you should always choose confusion over conspiracy in any large organization of any kind.  This kind of conspiracy is impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....you do have the right avi.
> 
> 
> Check our post #20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that one up all by yourself?  That's really funny.  I get it, because my screen name is Dim Bulb, you are making a personal attack based on my screen name.  Wow, no one's ever done that before.  Well played.  You immediately resort to a personal attack, just like a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you made the personal attack, you dope.
> 
> You picked "Dim Bulb."
> 
> I just agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see...it's all HIS fault, right?
Click to expand...




OK, OK....stop begging.....you can change your avi to 'DimBulb2"

Feel better?


And the picture you use can stay the same.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.



Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.


----------



## jc456

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
Click to expand...

but they do get registered, so you have a flaw.


----------



## Faun

radical right said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not our fault you have trouble reading and understanding English.  Should we write, "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form." in Spanish for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registrations have to be sent from the DMV to the Sec of State.  Their computers have firwalls and protocols in place that block any AB60 license holders from having their information sent to the secretary of state for automatic voter registration.  Think of it the same way you can program your TV (or cable) to block R rated shows from your children.   R rated shows are automatically sent to your kids TV, but it's simple and well established technology to block them from seeing it..
Click to expand...

You know you're speaking waaay over that one's head, right?


----------



## radical right

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> 
> 
> but they do get registered, so you have a flaw.
Click to expand...


Post a citation of the names of AB60 drivers who got registered in California.


----------



## radical right

Faun said:


> You know you're speaking waaay over that one's head, right?



The same technology that keeps kids from watching slasher films, prevents AB60 license holders from registering to vote.  If they can't understand computer technology, they should hit the off siwtch.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you lose again. I can do this all day.
> 
> And you're beyond brain-dead.  I just explained the difference. It's not my problem you're too stupid to comprehend what I said.
> 
> Your infinite ignorance aside, you'll never win by lying like ya do. You can ignore *your own source* until the day you die, but don't expect others to be as dishonest as you. Despite your repeated lies that the L.A. Times reported that illegal aliens are being registered to its at DMV's in California, the L.A. Times actually reported that illegal aliens are not being registered to vote...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........then they are synonymous.
> (You better look that up, Ugly)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond brain-dead.  I just explained the difference in post #838. It's not my problem you're too stupid to comprehend what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss it?
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Looks like there is no difference...you were doing your usual tap-dance.
> 
> True, Ugly?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how you could have missed it given I not only posted it, but I since referenced it twice. My best guess is the explanation is beyond your limited comprehension level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to explain the difference between '*undocumented immigrants' and 'illegal aliens.'
> 
> 
> Of course...if you can't.........
> 
> ....then my pair of quotes wins the day:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
Click to expand...

No, you lose again. You prove you don't understand the explanation I gave and you still can't highlight the  words, "illegal aliens," or even, "undocumented immigrants," in that L.A. Times article. You'll win when you do that. Until then, you're lying when you claim the L.A. Times reported that illegal aliens are registered to vote when they get a license.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they do get registered, so you have a flaw.
Click to expand...

Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they do get registered, so you have a flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...
Click to expand...




You demanded 'illegal alien' when I provided a quote with 'undocumented immigrant.'

How about you explain why they aren't the very same thing.



Go ahead.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they do get registered, so you have a flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...
Click to expand...


"Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...."

Easy peasy, lemon squeezy.


How's this....LA Times:

"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


"...you can now complete your voter registration... *they will be registered ...."to vote.*
*



"It's too much winning!!!!"*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
Click to expand...


I missed where it prevents them from signing up at DMV


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they do get registered, so you have a flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You demanded 'illegal alien' when I provided a quote with 'undocumented immigrant.'
> 
> How about you explain why they aren't the very same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead.
Click to expand...

And I just pointed out you can't find either in the L.A. Times article.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they do get registered, so you have a flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You demanded 'illegal alien' when I provided a quote with 'undocumented immigrant.'
> 
> How about you explain why they aren't the very same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I just pointed out you can't find either in the L.A. Times article.
Click to expand...

You lost 70 pages ago and you have at least one losing post per page


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed where it prevents them from signing up at DMV
Click to expand...

No you didn't miss it. I already posted that. Maybe you just don't understand it...

_Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process._

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work​


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they do get registered, so you have a flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You demanded 'illegal alien' when I provided a quote with 'undocumented immigrant.'
> 
> How about you explain why they aren't the very same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I just pointed out you can't find either in the L.A. Times article.
Click to expand...




After all the practice...you can't lie any better than this??????


OK....I'll smash another custard pie in your kisser....after all, it improves your looks.


*1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says




I win again, huh?*


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> 
> 
> but they do get registered, so you have a flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You demanded 'illegal alien' when I provided a quote with 'undocumented immigrant.'
> 
> How about you explain why they aren't the very same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I just pointed out you can't find either in the L.A. Times article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lost 70 pages ago and you have at least one losing post per page
Click to expand...

If I lost, how come you can't prove any illegal aliens have been registered when they got a driver's license while I can prove the law and the process prevents them from doing so? Your words are meaningless. Your actions speak for you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they do get registered, so you have a flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You demanded 'illegal alien' when I provided a quote with 'undocumented immigrant.'
> 
> How about you explain why they aren't the very same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead.
Click to expand...

He's now demanding you show exactly where the LA Times says, "Illegally Undocumented Alien Immigrants"


----------



## Siete

undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun has increased his losing rate to 3 posts per page


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun has increased his losing rate to 3 posts per page


Don't just say it, prove it by proving illegals are being registered to vote when they get their driver's license.


----------



## Siete

undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.


yes or no


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> 
> 
> but they do get registered, so you have a flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You demanded 'illegal alien' when I provided a quote with 'undocumented immigrant.'
> 
> How about you explain why they aren't the very same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I just pointed out you can't find either in the L.A. Times article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lost 70 pages ago and you have at least one losing post per page
Click to expand...




This is my guilty pleasure...and you may frighten Ugly away!

*I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Siete said:


> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.




Oh, no.

This dunce has to make it known that he hasn't yet assumed room temperature.

Not that being dead would make any difference in his posts.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they do get registered, so you have a flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...."
> 
> Easy peasy, lemon squeezy.
> 
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> "...you can now complete your voter registration... *they will be registered ...."to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's too much winning!!!!"*
Click to expand...

You fail again. You still can't highlight the words, "illegal aliens" or "undocumented immigrants" in that article. And the reason you can't is because they're not there. You made that up. I.e., you lied.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed where it prevents them from signing up at DMV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn't miss it. I already posted that. Maybe you just don't understand it...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process._
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work​
Click to expand...


The unread article that you linked to clearly states that DMV is not forwarding the registrations to CA SecState.

D'oh

_Score

PC 3.7×10^67
Faun 0_


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun has increased his losing rate to 3 posts per page
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it by proving illegals are being registered to vote when they get their driver's license.
Click to expand...


Here ya' go....


*1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license* — without having to fill out a separate form.*

*But it's a little more complicated than that.*

*Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."*
*Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two*



*2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says



How's that, Ugly?*


----------



## Siete

PoliticalChic said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no.
> 
> This dunce has to make it known that he hasn't yet assumed room temperature.
> 
> Not that being dead would make any difference in his posts.
Click to expand...



undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.


yes or no


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they do get registered, so you have a flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...."
> 
> Easy peasy, lemon squeezy.
> 
> 
> How's this....LA Times:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> "...you can now complete your voter registration... *they will be registered ...."to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's too much winning!!!!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fail again. You still can't highlight the words, "illegal aliens" or "undocumented immigrants" in that article. And the reason you can't is because they're not there. You made that up. I.e., you lied.
Click to expand...


*

2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says

Define 'undocumented immigrants.'*


----------



## Siete

undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.

yes or no


----------



## CrusaderFrank

So Hillary's imaginary popular vote victory was fueled by illegally undocumented alien immigrants


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> 
> 
> but they do get registered, so you have a flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You demanded 'illegal alien' when I provided a quote with 'undocumented immigrant.'
> 
> How about you explain why they aren't the very same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I just pointed out you can't find either in the L.A. Times article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all the practice...you can't lie any better than this??????
> 
> 
> OK....I'll smash another custard pie in your kisser....after all, it improves your looks.
> 
> 
> *1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
Click to expand...

You're still lying. You're pulling in the words, "undocumented immigrants," from a different article which has nothing to do with voter registration, and pretending like it applies to the L.A. Times article, which says nothing about undocumented aliens other than to say they are not registered to vote.

It takes you trying to combine two articles into one to dishonestly make a point neither one actually makes.


----------



## Siete

CrusaderFrank said:


> So Hillary's imaginary popular vote victory was fueled by illegally undocumented alien immigrants




undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.


yes or no


----------



## PoliticalChic

Siete said:


> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no




Any truth to the rumor that when you were asked what your IQ is, you said 20-20?


----------



## Siete

PoliticalChic said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any truth to the rumor that when you were asked what your IQ is, you said 20-20?
Click to expand...


undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.

yes or no


----------



## CrusaderFrank

DMV does not forward the voter registrations of the illegally undocumented alien immigrants.


----------



## jc456

PoliticalChic said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any truth to the rumor that when you were asked what your IQ is, you said 20-20?
Click to expand...

a tv show?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they do get registered, so you have a flaw.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You demanded 'illegal alien' when I provided a quote with 'undocumented immigrant.'
> 
> How about you explain why they aren't the very same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I just pointed out you can't find either in the L.A. Times article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all the practice...you can't lie any better than this??????
> 
> 
> OK....I'll smash another custard pie in your kisser....after all, it improves your looks.
> 
> 
> *1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still lying. You're pulling in the words, "undocumented immigrants," from a different article which has nothing to do with voter registration, and pretending like it applies to the L.A. Times article, which says nothing about undocumented aliens other than to say they are not registered to vote.
> 
> It takes you trying to combine two articles into one to dishonestly make a point neither one actually makes.
Click to expand...



"....article which has nothing to do with voter registration,....."

If A=B, and B=C, well, then.....

A=C.


----------



## jc456

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You demanded 'illegal alien' when I provided a quote with 'undocumented immigrant.'
> 
> How about you explain why they aren't the very same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I just pointed out you can't find either in the L.A. Times article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all the practice...you can't lie any better than this??????
> 
> 
> OK....I'll smash another custard pie in your kisser....after all, it improves your looks.
> 
> 
> *1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still lying. You're pulling in the words, "undocumented immigrants," from a different article which has nothing to do with voter registration, and pretending like it applies to the L.A. Times article, which says nothing about undocumented aliens other than to say they are not registered to vote.
> 
> It takes you trying to combine two articles into one to dishonestly make a point neither one actually makes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....article which has nothing to do with voter registration,....."
> 
> If A=B, and B=C, well, then.....
> 
> A=C.
Click to expand...

shhhhhhhhh, you've taught him something.


----------



## Siete

CrusaderFrank said:


> DMV does not forward the voter registrations if the illegally undocumented alien immigrants.



undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.


yes or no


----------



## PoliticalChic

Siete said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any truth to the rumor that when you were asked what your IQ is, you said 20-20?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
Click to expand...



Does this come with coo-coo clock sound effects?


----------



## PoliticalChic

jc456 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You demanded 'illegal alien' when I provided a quote with 'undocumented immigrant.'
> 
> How about you explain why they aren't the very same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> And I just pointed out you can't find either in the L.A. Times article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all the practice...you can't lie any better than this??????
> 
> 
> OK....I'll smash another custard pie in your kisser....after all, it improves your looks.
> 
> 
> *1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still lying. You're pulling in the words, "undocumented immigrants," from a different article which has nothing to do with voter registration, and pretending like it applies to the L.A. Times article, which says nothing about undocumented aliens other than to say they are not registered to vote.
> 
> It takes you trying to combine two articles into one to dishonestly make a point neither one actually makes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....article which has nothing to do with voter registration,....."
> 
> If A=B, and B=C, well, then.....
> 
> A=C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shhhhhhhhh, you've taught him something.
Click to expand...




If only that weren't an impossibility.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Siete said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> DMV does not forward the voter registrations if the illegally undocumented alien immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> yes or no
Click to expand...




Don’t look now, but someone wrote ‘wash me’ on your back.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed where it prevents them from signing up at DMV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn't miss it. I already posted that. Maybe you just don't understand it...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process._
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The unread article that you linked to clearly states that DMV is not forwarding the registrations to CA SecState.
> 
> D'oh
> 
> _Score
> 
> PC 3.7×10^67
> Faun 0_
Click to expand...

LOLOL

That's correct. The DMV is not transmitting the data for illegal aliens to the Secretary of State.

What a pity you lack even the minimal thought processes required  to comprehend the implications of that firewall.


----------



## Siete

PoliticalChic said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any truth to the rumor that when you were asked what your IQ is, you said 20-20?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does this come with coo-coo clock sound effects?
Click to expand...


if youre too fucking stupid to answer just say so..


undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.

yes or no


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed where it prevents them from signing up at DMV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn't miss it. I already posted that. Maybe you just don't understand it...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process._
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The unread article that you linked to clearly states that DMV is not forwarding the registrations to CA SecState.
> 
> D'oh
> 
> _Score
> 
> PC 3.7×10^67
> Faun 0_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's correct. The DMV is not transmitting the data for illegal aliens to the Secretary of State.
> 
> What a pity you lack even the minimal thought processes required  to comprehend the implications of that firewall.
Click to expand...




You dunce!!!


You just admitted that the Democrat DMV let's illegals vote!!!!!


Don't give up now!!!!


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun has increased his losing rate to 3 posts per page
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it by proving illegals are being registered to vote when they get their driver's license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya' go....
> 
> 
> *1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license* — without having to fill out a separate form.*
> 
> *But it's a little more complicated than that.*
> 
> *Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."*
> *Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> How's that, Ugly?*
Click to expand...

Be sure to let me know when you can find either the words, "illegal aliens," or, "undocumented immigrants," in that L.A. Times article. Until you do, you lie with every post.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Siete said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any truth to the rumor that when you were asked what your IQ is, you said 20-20?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does this come with coo-coo clock sound effects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if youre too fucking stupid to answer just say so..
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
Click to expand...




What’s that you’re muttering? “Must-defend-self…”


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun has increased his losing rate to 3 posts per page
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it by proving illegals are being registered to vote when they get their driver's license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya' go....
> 
> 
> *1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license* — without having to fill out a separate form.*
> 
> *But it's a little more complicated than that.*
> 
> *Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."*
> *Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> How's that, Ugly?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be sure to let me know when you can find either the words, "illegal aliens," or, "undocumented immigrants," in that L.A. Times article. Until you do, you lie with every post.
Click to expand...



*Why???

It's right here:*

*2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
*


----------



## Siete

PoliticalChic said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any truth to the rumor that when you were asked what your IQ is, you said 20-20?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does this come with coo-coo clock sound effects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if youre too fucking stupid to answer just say so..
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s that you’re muttering? “Must-defend-self…”
Click to expand...



then you are too stupid to answer a yes or no question.


you're dismissed.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove illegal aliens are registered to vote when they go the the DMV to get a driver's license...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You demanded 'illegal alien' when I provided a quote with 'undocumented immigrant.'
> 
> How about you explain why they aren't the very same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I just pointed out you can't find either in the L.A. Times article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all the practice...you can't lie any better than this??????
> 
> 
> OK....I'll smash another custard pie in your kisser....after all, it improves your looks.
> 
> 
> *1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still lying. You're pulling in the words, "undocumented immigrants," from a different article which has nothing to do with voter registration, and pretending like it applies to the L.A. Times article, which says nothing about undocumented aliens other than to say they are not registered to vote.
> 
> It takes you trying to combine two articles into one to dishonestly make a point neither one actually makes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....article which has nothing to do with voter registration,....."
> 
> If A=B, and B=C, well, then.....
> 
> A=C.
Click to expand...

That's where you fail since b != c.

And of course, if you weren't lying, you wouldn't need two articles to make one point.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> *It's right here:*
> 
> *2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*



There are 25.4 million california drivers license holders, The total number of AB60's is according to the LA times (which you like to quote) as of April 2017

Giving driver's licenses to those here illegally transformed many lives. Then came Trump

April 22,2017

Two years ago, driving got less stressful for Aceves and *850,000* other Californians who received driver's licenses through a landmark state law meant to help immigrants living in the country illegally become more integrated into society.

You posted that there was 2.4 million,  not 850K,  and that's nowhere near the HALF of the 25 million california drivers licenses.

These are FACTS, not the drivel you post right before claiming "I win"


----------



## PoliticalChic

Siete said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any truth to the rumor that when you were asked what your IQ is, you said 20-20?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does this come with coo-coo clock sound effects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if youre too fucking stupid to answer just say so..
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s that you’re muttering? “Must-defend-self…”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then you are too stupid to answer a yes or no question.
> 
> 
> you're dismissed.
Click to expand...



Brutal, huh? Sorry you didn’t run with scissors when you had the chance?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed where it prevents them from signing up at DMV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn't miss it. I already posted that. Maybe you just don't understand it...
> 
> _Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process._
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The unread article that you linked to clearly states that DMV is not forwarding the registrations to CA SecState.
> 
> D'oh
> 
> _Score
> 
> PC 3.7×10^67
> Faun 0_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's correct. The DMV is not transmitting the data for illegal aliens to the Secretary of State.
> 
> What a pity you lack even the minimal thought processes required  to comprehend the implications of that firewall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dunce!!!
> 
> 
> You just admitted that the Democrat DMV let's illegals vote!!!!!
> 
> 
> Don't give up now!!!!
Click to expand...

By not registering them to vote.  Great conservative logic.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's right here:*
> 
> *2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 25.4 million california drivers license holders, The total number of AB60's is according to the LA times (which you like to quote) as of April 2017
> 
> Giving driver's licenses to those here illegally transformed many lives. Then came Trump
> 
> April 22,2017
> 
> Two years ago, driving got less stressful for Aceves and 850,000 other Californians who received driver's licenses through a landmark state law meant to help immigrants living in the country illegally become more integrated into society.
> 
> You posted that there was 2.4 million,  not 850K
Click to expand...




Soooo....you're claiming that a mere 850,000 illegal aliens were allowed to vote by Democrats?


Good start!!!


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun has increased his losing rate to 3 posts per page
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it by proving illegals are being registered to vote when they get their driver's license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya' go....
> 
> 
> *1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license* — without having to fill out a separate form.*
> 
> *But it's a little more complicated than that.*
> 
> *Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."*
> *Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> How's that, Ugly?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be sure to let me know when you can find either the words, "illegal aliens," or, "undocumented immigrants," in that L.A. Times article. Until you do, you lie with every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Why???
> 
> It's right here:*
> 
> *2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
Click to expand...

That's not the L.A. Times article and this article also doesn't say undocumented immigrants are registered to vote.

You're trying to combine two articles where neither one says illegals are registered.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Soooo....you're claiming that a mere 850,000 illegal aliens were allowed to vote by Democrats?
> 
> Good start!!!



Even if the Russians hacked the california DMV, and registered all the AB60 license holders, it would have fewer than 800,000 as of Nov 2016.

Which is nowhere near the 2.4 million you claimed.

Liar liar pants on fire.  Especially when you claim "I win"


----------



## Siete

PoliticalChic said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this come with coo-coo clock sound effects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if youre too fucking stupid to answer just say so..
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s that you’re muttering? “Must-defend-self…”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then you are too stupid to answer a yes or no question.
> 
> 
> you're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal, huh? Sorry you didn’t run with scissors when you had the chance?
Click to expand...


Im here

undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.


yes or no


----------



## PoliticalChic

Siete said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this come with coo-coo clock sound effects?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if youre too fucking stupid to answer just say so..
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s that you’re muttering? “Must-defend-self…”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then you are too stupid to answer a yes or no question.
> 
> 
> you're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal, huh? Sorry you didn’t run with scissors when you had the chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im here
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> yes or no
Click to expand...



Now, you may be 'here,'...but, clearly, you're not 'all there.'

*The answer to this question will determine whether you are sane or not.                 Was Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?*


----------



## radical right

Political chic searched for the 3-5 million illegal alien votes.  In california Politicalchic  claimed there were 2.4 million from AB60 registrations.   The problem is, there were fewer than 800K AB60's issued before election day, and they were firewalled from being registered to vote.   So even if every illegal alien in california voted using an AB60 license (impossible supposition one), that's nowhere near the 3 million Hillary won the popular vote by.

But you can expect PC won't give up the fight, claiming victory after every ass kicking administered.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun has increased his losing rate to 3 posts per page
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it by proving illegals are being registered to vote when they get their driver's license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya' go....
> 
> 
> *1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license* — without having to fill out a separate form.*
> 
> *But it's a little more complicated than that.*
> 
> *Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."*
> *Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> How's that, Ugly?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be sure to let me know when you can find either the words, "illegal aliens," or, "undocumented immigrants," in that L.A. Times article. Until you do, you lie with every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Why???
> 
> It's right here:*
> 
> *2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the L.A. Times article and this article also doesn't say undocumented immigrants are registered to vote.
> 
> You're trying to combine two articles where neither one says illegals are registered.
Click to expand...




Let's review:

*1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license* — without having to fill out a separate form.*

*But it's a little more complicated than that.*

*Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."*
*Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two*



*2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says



Are ya' ready, Ugly?


What is the subject of both of those quotes:
a. Chocolate eclairs 
b. Obama's bromance with ISIS
or
c. Driver's licenses


C'mon....you can do it.


*


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> *The answer to this question will determine whether you are sane or not.                 Was Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?*



Mickey Mouse Contact Information | Whitepages

*Mickey Mouse*
*1364 Clay Basket CirEl Paso TX 79936-6858
*


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Here ya' go....
> 
> 
> *1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license* — without having to fill out a separate form.*



Even if every firewall was breeched, and every protocol bypassed, *thats less than 800,000 possible registrations.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Siete said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> DMV does not forward the voter registrations if the illegally undocumented alien immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> yes or no
Click to expand...

Vinny Colaiuta was Zappas best drummer.

Yes or No


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you're claiming that a mere 850,000 illegal aliens were allowed to vote by Democrats?
> 
> Good start!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Russians hacked the california DMV, and registered all the AB60 license holders, it would have fewer than 800,000 as of Nov 2016.
> 
> Which is nowhere near the 2.4 million you claimed.
> 
> Liar liar pants on fire.  Especially when you claim "I win"
Click to expand...




"Even if the Russians hacked the california DMV, and registered all blah blah blah....."

Point of order!!!!


Why would the Russians have to hack anything in California????

California is owned and operated by Democrats.....and Democrats and the Russkies are joined at the hip.


Like this:

The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.
The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.

*"52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe"*
*52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe - Rasmussen Reports™*


Here's why:
You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time.
The first Republican President


And this:
*"Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal*

...the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom, had taken over a Canadian company with uranium-mining stakes stretching from Central Asia to the American West. The deal made Rosatom one of the world’s largest uranium producers and brought Mr. Putin closer to his goal of controlling much of the global uranium supply chain.

....major donors to the charitable endeavors of former President Bill Clinton and his family. Members of that group built, financed and eventually sold off to the Russians a company that would become known as Uranium One.

Among the agencies that eventually signed off was the State Department, then headed by Mr. Clinton’s wife, Hillary Rodham Clinton.

Uranium One’s chairman used his family foundation to make four donations totaling $2.35 million. Those contributions were not publicly disclosed by the Clintons,...."
https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/...s-pressed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html


And

*"Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin"*
Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin » Liberty Alliance

And

*"EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank"*
*EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank*




See what I mean?


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> "Even if the Russians hacked the california DMV, and registered all blah blah blah....."
> 
> Point of order!!!!



The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000

*Less than 800.000

Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*


----------



## Siete

radical right said:


> Political chic searched for the 3-5 million illegal alien votes.  In california Politicalchic  claimed there were 2.4 million from AB60 registrations.   The problem is, there were fewer than 800K AB60's issued before election day, and they were firewalled from being registered to vote.   So even if every illegal alien in california voted using an AB60 license (impossible supposition one), that's nowhere near the 3 million Hillary won the popular vote by.
> 
> But you can expect PC won't give up the fight, claiming victory after every ass kicking administered.




an ass kicking is her only victory, well, one of two of her only victories ..

1. has her  ass handed to her on a daily basis
2.  too stupid to know it

winner, winner


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if the Russians hacked the california DMV, and registered all blah blah blah....."
> 
> Point of order!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000
> 
> *Less than 800.000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*
Click to expand...




No, you moron, the point is that illegal aliens vote in the United States, and the fault is totally due to Democrats.

"The *National Voter Registration Act of 1993* (NVRA) (52 U.S.C. § 20501 - 52 U.S.C. § 20511) (formerly 42 U.S.C. §§ 1973gg–1973gg-10), also known as the *Motor Voter Act*, is a United States federal law signed into law by President Bill Clinton on May 20, 1993, and which came into effect on January 1, 1995."
National Voter Registration Act of 1993 - Wikipedia


....course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.

There is no other explanation for elected Democrats devising the scam for criminals....law-breakers....who illegally invaded our country.

They increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans.

Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.



And, because you're as dumb as asphalt, you have helped prove that point.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000
> 
> *Less than 800.000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you moron, the point is that illegal aliens vote in the United States, and the fault is totally due to Democrats..
Click to expand...


Yet you can't provide any credible proof. Your best shot was illegals registering to vote with an AB60 license.  Yet there were fewer than 800,000 of them.

You came up 2.2 million short of a full house.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Siete said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political chic searched for the 3-5 million illegal alien votes.  In california Politicalchic  claimed there were 2.4 million from AB60 registrations.   The problem is, there were fewer than 800K AB60's issued before election day, and they were firewalled from being registered to vote.   So even if every illegal alien in california voted using an AB60 license (impossible supposition one), that's nowhere near the 3 million Hillary won the popular vote by.
> 
> But you can expect PC won't give up the fight, claiming victory after every ass kicking administered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an ass kicking is her only victory, well, one of two of her only victories ..
> 
> 1. has her  ass handed to her on a daily basis
> 2.  too stupid to know it
> 
> winner, winner
Click to expand...



Your post is one more version of Deja Moo: The feeling that you've heard this
 bull before.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000
> 
> *Less than 800.000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you moron, the point is that illegal aliens vote in the United States, and the fault is totally due to Democrats..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you can't provide any credible proof. Your best shot was illegals registering to vote with an AB60 license.  Yet there were fewer than 800,000 of them.
> 
> 
> You came up 2.2 million short of a full house.
Click to expand...



Over five years 'til renewal....that would be 4 million.....in California alone.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Your post is one more version of Deja Moo: The feeling that you've heard this
> bull before.



The LA times showed if even all the AB60's were registered to vote, there would be less than 800,000 of them.

Nowhere near the 3 million that Hillary won the popular vote by.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Over five years 'til renewal....that would be 4 million.....in California alone.



LA times says less than 800,000 by election day 2016, if every AB60 somehow got past the firewalls and restrictions preventing them from registering.

Under 800,000

Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.


----------



## radical right

You first have to lie about AB60 being able to register

Then you have to lie about the number of AB60's issued

Then you have to project 3 years into the future

In this case AxBxC = zero

Political chic = epic fail.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> if youre too fucking stupid to answer just say so..
> 
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> yes or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s that you’re muttering? “Must-defend-self…”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then you are too stupid to answer a yes or no question.
> 
> 
> you're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal, huh? Sorry you didn’t run with scissors when you had the chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im here
> 
> undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you may be 'here,'...but, clearly, you're not 'all there.'
> 
> *The answer to this question will determine whether you are sane or not.                 Was Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?*
Click to expand...

My answer is ... no.

See how easy that is. What are you afraid of?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just say it, prove it by proving illegals are being registered to vote when they get their driver's license.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya' go....
> 
> 
> *1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license* — without having to fill out a separate form.*
> 
> *But it's a little more complicated than that.*
> 
> *Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."*
> *Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> How's that, Ugly?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be sure to let me know when you can find either the words, "illegal aliens," or, "undocumented immigrants," in that L.A. Times article. Until you do, you lie with every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Why???
> 
> It's right here:*
> 
> *2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the L.A. Times article and this article also doesn't say undocumented immigrants are registered to vote.
> 
> You're trying to combine two articles where neither one says illegals are registered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review:
> 
> *1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license* — without having to fill out a separate form.*
> 
> *But it's a little more complicated than that.*
> 
> *Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."*
> *Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. "More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> Are ya' ready, Ugly?
> 
> 
> What is the subject of both of those quotes:
> a. Chocolate eclairs
> b. Obama's bromance with ISIS
> or
> c. Driver's licenses
> 
> 
> C'mon....you can do it.
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

You poor thing. If you weren't lying, you wouldn't need two articles to make one point that neither article makes.


----------



## Faun

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over five years 'til renewal....that would be 4 million.....in California alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA times says less than 800,000 by election day 2016, if every AB60 somehow got past the firewalls and restrictions preventing them from registering.
> 
> Under 800,000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.
Click to expand...

For the record, to date, only *one* voting illegal alien in the 2016 election was found by these loons.


----------



## radical right

Faun said:


> For the record, to date, only *one* voting illegal alien in the 2016 election was found by these loons.



That comports with the head of the commission Trump created to investigate voter fraud, looked at all the voter fraud in his state Kansas, for the last few years

‘Kris Kobach Came After Me for an Honest Mistake’

Kris Kobach, Kansas’ aggressive secretary of state, convinced the state legislature to give him prosecutorial power to pursue voter fraud, he said it was necessary to root out tens of thousands of undocumented aliens who were voting as well as tens of thousands more who he claimed were voting in two states.

Two years later, Kobach has produced exactly nine convictions. Most of them were not illegal immigrants but rather older registered Republicans. 

In August of 2012, Wilson, a 66-year-old entrepreneur, went to vote in Goodland, Kansas, a small town near the Colorado border. When Wilson was asked where he lived, he said he owned homes in both Kansas and Colorado. When he was asked where he voted, he answered that he voted in local elections in both states. 

“I’d vote for president in one state, and local issues in both places,” he told POLITICO Magazine. He said he’d been doing this ever since his property tax bill on a hotel he owned in Goodland had doubled in one year in 2004.

Wilson, who voted for Trump last November, spent 18 months fighting Kobach and the charges against him. 

“He promised he was going to deliver all these illegal alien voters in Kansas,” said John Carmichael, a Democratic state representative from Wichita, who has sparred with Kobach. “But we've got nine people in two years—and most of them are law-abiding United States citizens, who just need better education.”


----------



## radical right

“But we've got nine people in two years—and most of them are law-abiding United States citizens, who just need better education.”

meanwhile on the other slide of the coin.

Once in office, Kobach quickly helped push through a law that required proof of citizenship to register to vote.

 a federal court found it denied 18,000 Kansans the right to vote.

For every illegal vote Kris Kobach found, there were 2,000 in Kansas denied the right to vote by a law intended to help catch those 9 people.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if the Russians hacked the california DMV, and registered all blah blah blah....."
> 
> Point of order!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000
> 
> *Less than 800.000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*
Click to expand...

what "firewall"? The DMV never forwarded the illegal registrations to be vetted


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if the Russians hacked the california DMV, and registered all blah blah blah....."
> 
> Point of order!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000
> 
> *Less than 800.000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what "firewall"? The DMV never forwarded the illegal registrations to be vetted
Click to expand...

Which means the illegal aliens who got driver's licenses were never registered to vote.

Is any of this sinking in yet?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if the Russians hacked the california DMV, and registered all blah blah blah....."
> 
> Point of order!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000
> 
> *Less than 800.000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what "firewall"? The DMV never forwarded the illegal registrations to be vetted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means the illegal aliens who got driver's licenses were never registered to vote.
> 
> Is any of this sinking in yet?
Click to expand...




Here's a plan: stop lying.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if the Russians hacked the california DMV, and registered all blah blah blah....."
> 
> Point of order!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000
> 
> *Less than 800.000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what "firewall"? The DMV never forwarded the illegal registrations to be vetted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means the illegal aliens who got driver's licenses were never registered to vote.
> 
> Is any of this sinking in yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a plan: stop lying.
Click to expand...


What is Faun lying about? be specific.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if the Russians hacked the california DMV, and registered all blah blah blah....."
> 
> Point of order!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000
> 
> *Less than 800.000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what "firewall"? The DMV never forwarded the illegal registrations to be vetted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means the illegal aliens who got driver's licenses were never registered to vote.
> 
> Is any of this sinking in yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a plan: stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Faun lying about? be specific.
Click to expand...




I don't like your tone.

Someone should have taught you how to speak to your betters.


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000
> 
> *Less than 800.000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> what "firewall"? The DMV never forwarded the illegal registrations to be vetted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means the illegal aliens who got driver's licenses were never registered to vote.
> 
> Is any of this sinking in yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a plan: stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Faun lying about? be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like your tone.
> 
> Someone should have taught you how to speak to your betters.
Click to expand...

Chic  you crack me up   Faun as a poster here is worth 5 of you


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> what "firewall"? The DMV never forwarded the illegal registrations to be vetted
> 
> 
> 
> Which means the illegal aliens who got driver's licenses were never registered to vote.
> 
> Is any of this sinking in yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a plan: stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Faun lying about? be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like your tone.
> 
> Someone should have taught you how to speak to your betters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chic  you crack me up   Faun as a poster here is worth 5 of you
Click to expand...



You know you're lyin' like a rug.


But....I have something for you:
_"Champagne for my real friends, and real pain for my sham friends."_

_                  Monty Brogan, drug dealer in "25th hour"_


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> You know you're lyin' like a rug.
> _"_



You don't deal with reality very well.

In November 2016, the number of AB60's was under 800,000.  You claimed they would be automatically registered, but you were repeatedly shown California has in place firewalls and protocols to prevent AB60's from being registered to vote.

So it would require the breech of the DMV system to get AB60's to be sent to the Sec of State for registration.  And there were no reports of the system being breeched, no reports of AB60's getting registered to vote.

BUT... even if you say the impossible happened that would be fewer than 800,000 illegal voters registered.  So even with 100% turnout, and 100% voting for Hillary that's still l*ess than 800,000 votes,* when Hillary won the *popular vote by 3 million.*


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which means the illegal aliens who got driver's licenses were never registered to vote.
> 
> Is any of this sinking in yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a plan: stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Faun lying about? be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like your tone.
> 
> Someone should have taught you how to speak to your betters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chic  you crack me up   Faun as a poster here is worth 5 of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're lyin' like a rug.
> 
> 
> But....I have something for you:
> _"Champagne for my real friends, and real pain for my sham friends."_
> 
> _                  Monty Brogan, drug dealer in "25th hour"_
Click to expand...

Chic   you're known by the friends you keep  which doesn't look good for you


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're lyin' like a rug.
> _"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't deal with reality very well.
> 
> In November 2016, the number of AB60's was under 800,000.  You claimed they would be automatically registered, but you were repeatedly shown California has in place firewalls and protocols to prevent AB60's from being registered to vote.
> 
> So it would require the breech of the DMV system to get AB60's to be sent to the Sec of State for registration.  And there were no reports of the system being breeched, no reports of AB60's getting registered to vote.
> 
> BUT... even if you say the impossible happened that would be fewer than 800,000 illegal voters registered.  So even with 100% turnout, and 100% voting for Hillary that's still l*ess than 800,000 votes,* when Hillary won the *popular vote by 3 million.*
Click to expand...



That pic in your avi is excellent...but here's the problem:

*The gates are down, the lights are flashing, but the train isn't coming.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a plan: stop lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Faun lying about? be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like your tone.
> 
> Someone should have taught you how to speak to your betters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chic  you crack me up   Faun as a poster here is worth 5 of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're lyin' like a rug.
> 
> 
> But....I have something for you:
> _"Champagne for my real friends, and real pain for my sham friends."_
> 
> _                  Monty Brogan, drug dealer in "25th hour"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chic   you're known by the friends you keep  which doesn't look good for you
Click to expand...




Seems you're still sulking after the series of beatings I had to administer to you yesterday.

I can be nicer if you can be smarter.


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is Faun lying about? be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like your tone.
> 
> Someone should have taught you how to speak to your betters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chic  you crack me up   Faun as a poster here is worth 5 of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're lyin' like a rug.
> 
> 
> But....I have something for you:
> _"Champagne for my real friends, and real pain for my sham friends."_
> 
> _                  Monty Brogan, drug dealer in "25th hour"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chic   you're known by the friends you keep  which doesn't look good for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you're still sulking after the series of beatings I had to administer to you yesterday.
> 
> I can be nicer if you can be smarter.
Click to expand...

You're ok chic  a good sense of humor and from brooklyn


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like your tone.
> 
> Someone should have taught you how to speak to your betters.
> 
> 
> 
> Chic  you crack me up   Faun as a poster here is worth 5 of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're lyin' like a rug.
> 
> 
> But....I have something for you:
> _"Champagne for my real friends, and real pain for my sham friends."_
> 
> _                  Monty Brogan, drug dealer in "25th hour"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chic   you're known by the friends you keep  which doesn't look good for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you're still sulking after the series of beatings I had to administer to you yesterday.
> 
> I can be nicer if you can be smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're ok chic  a good sense of humor and from brooklyn
Click to expand...




C'mon, eddie......I'm much better than 'OK'!!!!!

*In fact......I must share this with you: the tests came back...I just found out- I'm awesome!*


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> *In fact......I must share this with you: the tests came back...I just found out- I'm awesome!*



You're also stupid.  You were shown it's absolutely impossible for there to have been more than 800,000 illegal alien votes in california.  Even if the DMV was breeched, and every AB60 turned out and voted for Hillary.

*Under 800,000 AB60's,  when Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.
*


----------



## Ame®icano

radical right said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have I said that is wrong?
> 
> In 2015, 800k licences issued to illegals.
> in 2016, 800k licences issued to illegals.
> In 2017, first 5 months, 400k licenses issued to illegals..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported that after 2 years (2015 and 2016) as of december 2016 there were 800K AB60 licenses issued in total, not 1.6 million.
> 
> You're DOUBLING (down) the actual numbers.
Click to expand...


In 2015, 397k issued *in the first six months*. *Link *

I was wrong to assume that number would be double for whole year. However, the exact number of licenses issued in 2015 is 605k. *Source*

If you're right, that would mean that in whole 2016, number of issued licenses is 200k. Really?


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In fact......I must share this with you: the tests came back...I just found out- I'm awesome!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're also stupid.  You were shown it's absolutely impossible for there to have been more than 800,000 illegal alien votes in california.  Even if the DMV was breeched, and every AB60 turned out and voted for Hillary.
> 
> *Under 800,000 AB60's,  when Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.
> *
Click to expand...




You're getting to be a bore.

The important thing is that you've admitted that hundreds of thousand of illegal aliens, brought in by Democrats, supported via the American taxpayer's funds, and given various forms of documentation, ......

.....vote.


How many vote via the IDs and driver's licenses, and how many use faked SS numbers and other devious methodology is hardly the question.

It's millions.

Millions of illegal aliens voted.....and you know who they voted for.


----------



## radical right

Ame®icano said:


> In 2015, 397k issued *in the first six months*. *Link *
> 
> I was wrong to assume that number would be double for whole year. However, the exact number of licenses issued in 2015 is 605k. *Source*
> 
> If you're right, that would mean that in whole 2016, number of issued licenses is 200k. Really?



You need to go back to grade school reading.  Your link says: 

SAN FRANCISCO — After a new law went into effect in January, more than half of all new driver’s licenses issued in California* this year* have gone to people who are in the country illegally, the state said Friday.

The new law initially generated huge interest, with long lines at DMV offices in January and February. 

From Dec 2016
The LA times reported the total number of AB60's in existance as of December 2016 at 800K

You misread and extrapolated numbers.  The LA times reported the actual numbers at 800K by the end of 2016


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> How many vote via the IDs and driver's licenses, and how many use faked SS numbers and other devious methodology is hardly the question.
> 
> It's millions..



LA times says there were only* 800,000 AB60's *by December 2016.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many vote via the IDs and driver's licenses, and how many use faked SS numbers and other devious methodology is hardly the question.
> 
> It's millions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA times says there were only* 800,000 AB60's *by December 2016.
Click to expand...



Soooo.....your current claim is that the only way for illegal aliens to get to vote is via those 'special' driver's licenses?

Is that your claim????


Speak up, dope.


----------



## radical right

Ame®icano said:


> In 2015, 397k issued *in the first six months*. *Link *
> 
> I was wrong to assume that number would be double for whole year. However, the exact number of licenses issued in 2015 is 605k. *Source*
> 
> If you're right, that would mean that in whole 2016, number of issued licenses is 200k. Really?



Since your link is to mercury news, let's use that to find the totals.

California driver licenses given to 800,000 undocumented immigrants
PUBLISHED: December 28, 2016 at 3:04 pm |
*DMV licensed 800,000 undocumented immigrants under 2-year-old law*
Two years after the implementation of AB 60 on Jan. 1, 2015, an estimated 806,000 undocumented residents have received driver’s licenses, according to Department of Motor Vehicles statistics this month.
*

*


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Soooo.....your current claim is that the only way for illegal aliens to get to vote is via those 'special' driver's licenses?
> .



That was you source of 2.4 million illegal votes.

But it was shown that 2.4 million claim had an absolute physical limit of 800,000.

You're going down in flames.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....your current claim is that the only way for illegal aliens to get to vote is via those 'special' driver's licenses?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was you source or 2.4 million illegal votes.
> 
> But it was shown that 2.4 million claim had an absolute physical limit of 800,000.
> 
> You're going down in flames.
Click to expand...




How can that be why I got you to admit everything I've professed....and now you're afraid to answer the question.

This question:
Soooo.....your current claim is that the only way for illegal aliens to get to vote is via those 'special' driver's licenses?



Answer it, dunce.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> This question:
> Soooo.....your current claim is that the only way for illegal aliens to get to vote is via those 'special' driver's licenses?
> Answer it, dunce.



Repost the quote from the LA times for the 1,000th time. That's where you claimed 2.4 million illegal votes via automatic AB60 voter registration.

Yet the LA times, and Mercury news says that number of licenses wasn't your claimed 2.4 million, but less than 800,000.  And it was independently shown the number of actual registrations was ZERO, since the AB60's were firewalled and protocol "v-chipped" from gong to the Sec of State for voter registration.

Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million votes, and you haven't shown ANY (as in zero) actuall illegal votes, only opinion pieces about how many there could have theoretically been, and 2/3rds of those have been disproven by actual numbers of AB60's.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're lyin' like a rug.
> _"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't deal with reality very well.
> 
> In November 2016, the number of AB60's was under 800,000.  You claimed they would be automatically registered, but you were repeatedly shown California has in place firewalls and protocols to prevent AB60's from being registered to vote.
> 
> So it would require the breech of the DMV system to get AB60's to be sent to the Sec of State for registration.  And there were no reports of the system being breeched, no reports of AB60's getting registered to vote.
> 
> BUT... even if you say the impossible happened that would be fewer than 800,000 illegal voters registered.  So even with 100% turnout, and 100% voting for Hillary that's still l*ess than 800,000 votes,* when Hillary won the *popular vote by 3 million.*
Click to expand...


Breach? DMV is even not forwarding the registrations to CA SecState.

I showed you that 30 pages ago. Do you even speak English?


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This question:
> Soooo.....your current claim is that the only way for illegal aliens to get to vote is via those 'special' driver's licenses?
> Answer it, dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repost the quote from the LA times for the 1,000th time. That's where you claimed 2.4 million illegal votes via automatic AB60 voter registration.
> 
> Yet the LA times, and Mercury news says that number of licenses wasn't your claimed 2.4 million, but less than 800,000.  And it was independently shown the number of actual registrations was ZERO, since the AB60's were firewalled and protocol "v-chipped" from gong to the Sec of State for voter registration.
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million votes, and you haven't shown ANY (as in zero) actuall illegal votes, only opinion pieces about how many there could have theoretically been, and 2/3rds of those have been disproven by actual numbers of AB60's.
Click to expand...




Answer the question:

Soooo.....your current claim is that the only way for illegal aliens to get to vote is via those 'special' driver's licenses?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if the Russians hacked the california DMV, and registered all blah blah blah....."
> 
> Point of order!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000
> 
> *Less than 800.000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what "firewall"? The DMV never forwarded the illegal registrations to be vetted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means the illegal aliens who got driver's licenses were never registered to vote.
> 
> Is any of this sinking in yet?
Click to expand...


You're 0 for the entire thread.

They were registered.


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're lyin' like a rug.
> _"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't deal with reality very well.
> 
> In November 2016, the number of AB60's was under 800,000.  You claimed they would be automatically registered, but you were repeatedly shown California has in place firewalls and protocols to prevent AB60's from being registered to vote.
> 
> So it would require the breech of the DMV system to get AB60's to be sent to the Sec of State for registration.  And there were no reports of the system being breeched, no reports of AB60's getting registered to vote.
> 
> BUT... even if you say the impossible happened that would be fewer than 800,000 illegal voters registered.  So even with 100% turnout, and 100% voting for Hillary that's still l*ess than 800,000 votes,* when Hillary won the *popular vote by 3 million.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breach? DMV is even not forwarding the registrations to CA SecState.
> 
> I showed you that 30 pages ago. Do you even speak English?
Click to expand...




He said “Estoy offendido”!!!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Score

PC: 258
Faun: 0.
Radical Right: not even in the race, cant find the starting line


----------



## CrusaderFrank

It's impossible to educate the Prog hive mind. They can't read, not even the articles they attach.

They keep reposting the same incorrect things. Maybe this is how they're trained?


----------



## radical right

CrusaderFrank said:


> the *popular vote by 3 million.*



Breach? DMV is even not forwarding the registrations to CA SecState.

I showed you that 30 pages ago. Do you even speak English?[/QUOTE]

I was showing that given a mission impossible style computer breech of the DMV, where they stole the NOC list (aka AB60 list) and forwarded it to the Sec of State voter registration program, it was physically limited to under 800,000.

NO way do I accept this happened, but even in political chic fantasy land where it was possible, it still would only produce 1/3rd of what they claimed.


----------



## radical right

CrusaderFrank said:


> It's impossible to educate the Prog hive mind. They can't read, not even the articles they attach.
> 
> They keep reposting the same incorrect things. Maybe this is how they're trained?



Good point. political chic posted there were 2.4 million illegals voting with their AB60 licenses. And then reposted it, and reposted it, and reposted it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> the *popular vote by 3 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breach? DMV is even not forwarding the registrations to CA SecState.
> 
> I showed you that 30 pages ago. Do you even speak English?
Click to expand...


I was showing that given a mission impossible style computer breech of the DMV, where they stole the NOC list (aka AB60 list) and forwarded it to the Sec of State voter registration program, it was physically limited to under 800,000.

NO way do I accept this happened, but even in political chic fantasy land where it was possible, it still would only produce 1/3rd of what they claimed.[/QUOTE]



Well...you had a number of opportunities to answer the query, this:
...your current claim is that the only way for illegal aliens to get to vote is via those 'special' driver's licenses?


The only reason you'd be afraid to answer is that the correct answer proves my thesis.


And it does.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Well...you had a number of opportunities to answer the query, this:
> ...your current claim is that the only way for illegal aliens to get to vote is via those 'special' driver's licenses?.



I''m sure a few of them could have kidnapped the sec of state, and forced him to register them to vote.

But your claim to any appreciable number of illegal votes was from the AB60 program.  And from the actual numbers, that was an EPIC FAIL.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...you had a number of opportunities to answer the query, this:
> ...your current claim is that the only way for illegal aliens to get to vote is via those 'special' driver's licenses?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I''m sure a few of them could have kidnapped the sec of state, and forced him to register them to vote.
> 
> But your claim to any appreciable number of illegal votes was from the AB60 program.
Click to expand...




50 million or more hide in plain sight throughout America.

In California, several million are given documents so they can vote.

And as you try to hide behind the above, the truth is millions more lie, fake SS numbers, etc.....knowing that Democrats have no intention of 'catching' them.

In fact, the Democrat snake President, told them to vote and there'd be no repercussions.


Millions got to vote illegally.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> 50 million or more hide in plain sight throughout America.



Even Trump put that number at around 15 million.
*Why do you always lie by tripling the numbers.*


----------



## radical right

Next poltical chic will claim there were 1.5 billion illegal in the USA.


----------



## radical right

No, that's not enough, there were 5 billion illegals in the USA, and all of them voted for hillary.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 million or more hide in plain sight throughout America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Trump put that number at around 15 million.
> *Why do you always lie by tripling the numbers.*
Click to expand...



As the great first Republican President said, 
*"Stand with anybody that stands RIGHT. Stand with him while he is right and PART with him when he goes wrong." *_Abraham Lincoln_, Speech at Peoria, Illinois (October 16, 1854)


I'm the one who is correct.
Quote me, and me, only.

At least 50 million illegal aliens reside in this country.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Hence, if even one in ten voted.....my argument is proven.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> In California, several million are given documents so they can vote..



There were fewer than 800,000 AB60's, and the DMV firewalled them from voter registration.


----------



## PoliticalChic

And....since their ability to continue to hide.....er, reside in this country, was the central issue in the election....

....wadda ya' think.....

.....did they vote????



You betcha' they did.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Hence, if even one in ten voted.....my argument is proven.



One in ten of 15 million is only 1.5 million.  Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.  Even your dreams aren't mathematically possible.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In California, several million are given documents so they can vote..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were fewer than 800,000 AB60's, and the DMV firewalled them from voter registration.
Click to expand...


Well...you had a number of opportunities to answer the query, this:
...your current claim is that the only way for illegal aliens to get to vote is via those 'special' driver's licenses?.


Go ahead....try.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, if even one in ten voted.....my argument is proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One in ten of 15 million is only 1.5 million.  Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.  Even your dreams aren't mathematically possible.
Click to expand...



You need a review???

Sure.

Now....let's see if you are educable:

1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.

Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.

*"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*

*Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?


*....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. 
*

2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
But.....if it's a far greater number.......

*And it is.
*

Watch this:

3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes

"... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children. 

When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."* 
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research




Increased the totals by 13%!!!

*Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*

And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.




But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.



4. ....not a single leftist defender of Bill's wife's imaginary victory in the 'popular vote' has confronted post #68 which brings *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million.*



5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*

*"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.



Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.

He concludes that:

*My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.


Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research






6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.

*The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*

What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?


4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.



True?


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> And....since their ability to continue to hide.....er, reside in this country, was the central issue in the election....
> .



And they would jeopardize their anonymity by registering to vote?

That's you claim, that illegals, registered their name, address, date of birth while hiding in the shadows.

EPIC FAIL


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?



*You claimed there were 50 million today, not in a decade.

Why are lies your only media of exchange?*


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> 50 million or more hide in plain sight throughout America.
> 
> In California, several million are given documents so they can vote.



Where does PC get her BS from?

Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?

Repost after repost of things she doesn't even understand.  *In a decade doesn't mean currently.*


----------



## radical right

Let's remember political chic had doubled and redoubled and redoubled and redoubled her illegal "estimates"



PoliticalChic said:


> *California has the largest number of illegal immigrants in the United States, *with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized immigrants making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/illegal-immigration-California/2015/09/14/.../691462/


----------



## CrusaderFrank

All we know for certain is that the Democrat Party has forever abandoned the middle class in favor of: the non-living, the multiple voter and the Illegal.  For Dems, this is matter of life or death


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And....since their ability to continue to hide.....er, reside in this country, was the central issue in the election....
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they would jeopardize their anonymity by registering to vote?
> 
> That's you claim, that illegals, registered their name, address, date of birth while hiding in the shadows.
> 
> EPIC FAIL
Click to expand...



"And they would jeopardize their anonymity by registering to vote?"

Hard to believe what a fool you are.

The snake, Obama told them they wouldn't be caught.

Read it and weep:

_*Obama:...''here is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*


Soooo.....what are they 'jeopardizing,' you moron???????_


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You claimed there were 50 million today, not in a decade.
> 
> Why are lies your only media of exchange?*
Click to expand...



More than 50 million.

And, no....I didn't claim it.....it was experts who stated the fact.
James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, and actual members of the Border Patrol.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> Let's remember political chic had doubled and redoubled and redoubled and redoubled her illegal "estimates"
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *California has the largest number of illegal immigrants in the United States, *with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized immigrants making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/illegal-immigration-California/2015/09/14/.../691462/
Click to expand...



They aren't my estimates.
They are by experts.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> The snake, Obama told them they wouldn't be caught.
> 
> Read it and weep:




And Trump asked the russians to hack Hillary's e-mail.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if the Russians hacked the california DMV, and registered all blah blah blah....."
> 
> Point of order!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000
> 
> *Less than 800.000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what "firewall"? The DMV never forwarded the illegal registrations to be vetted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means the illegal aliens who got driver's licenses were never registered to vote.
> 
> Is any of this sinking in yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're 0 for the entire thread.
> 
> They were registered.
Click to expand...

LOL

You're such an idiot.

See if you can follow the bouncing ball....

*What is the process?*

*When people go to the DMV* to obtain or renew a driver's license, or to get a state identification card, they’ll be asked for the usual information in such transactions, such as their name, date of birth and address. They’ll also be asked to affirm their eligibility to vote and will be given the choice of opting out of registering at that time. Information about anyone who does not decline registration *will be electronically transmitted from the DMV to the secretary of state’s office*, where citizenship will be verified and names will be added to the voter rolls.​
... soooo .... if the DMV is NOT transmitting illegal aliens' data to the Secretary of State for voter registration, how are illegals getting registered to vote?

.... this is where you tuck your tail between your hind legs and cower away.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> [
> 
> More than 50 million.
> 
> And, no...*.I didn't claim it.*....it was experts who stated the fact.l.



You quoted an estimate ten years in the future.

*would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade.
*
You said that was the current number.


----------



## Faun

radical right said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breach? DMV is even not forwarding the registrations to CA SecState.
> 
> I showed you that 30 pages ago. Do you even speak English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was showing that given a mission impossible style computer breech of the DMV, where they stole the NOC list (aka AB60 list) and forwarded it to the Sec of State voter registration program, it was physically limited to under 800,000.
> 
> NO way do I accept this happened, but even in political chic fantasy land where it was possible, it still would only produce 1/3rd of what they claimed.
Click to expand...

That involves numbers. You can't expect anyone on the right to understand what you're saying.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if the Russians hacked the california DMV, and registered all blah blah blah....."
> 
> Point of order!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000
> 
> *Less than 800.000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what "firewall"? The DMV never forwarded the illegal registrations to be vetted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means the illegal aliens who got driver's licenses were never registered to vote.
> 
> Is any of this sinking in yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're 0 for the entire thread.
> 
> They were registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're such an idiot.
> 
> See if you can follow the bouncing ball....
> 
> *What is the process?*
> 
> *When people go to the DMV* to obtain or renew a driver's license, or to get a state identification card, they’ll be asked for the usual information in such transactions, such as their name, date of birth and address. They’ll also be asked to affirm their eligibility to vote and will be given the choice of opting out of registering at that time. Information about anyone who does not decline registration *will be electronically transmitted from the DMV to the secretary of state’s office*, where citizenship will be verified and names will be added to the voter rolls.​
> ... soooo .... if the DMV is NOT transmitting illegal aliens' data to the Secretary of State for voter registration, how are illegals getting registered to vote?
> 
> .... this is where you tuck your tail between your hind legs and cower away.
Click to expand...




You're not denying that these are Obama's words......are you?

_*''there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> They aren't my estimates.
> They are by experts.



The experts call you a liar.



PoliticalChic said:


> *California has the largest number of illegal immigrants in the United States, *with an* estimated 2.4 million *unauthorized immigrants making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - *Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/illegal-immigration-California/2015/09/14/.../691462/


----------



## Faun

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 million or more hide in plain sight throughout America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Trump put that number at around 15 million.
> *Why do you always lie by tripling the numbers.*
Click to expand...

She doesn't know what she posts. 

She claimed it was 40 million.

Now it's 50 million.

And she bases that from figures which indicate it's over 100 million.

She's one crazy biddy.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> More than 50 million.
> 
> And, no...*.I didn't claim it.*....it was experts who stated the fact.l.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You quoted an estimate ten years in the future.
> 
> *would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade.
> *
> You said that was the current number.
Click to expand...




No, you imbecile...*.the decade in question began in 2003!!!!!*

"Those who have followed the invasion by illegal immigrants have noticed that, in spite of their own observations and a wide-open southern border, the 11 million number has been used for more than a decade.

Pew, the most-quoted source, has used the figure since 2005. Some Homeland Security references approximating that number go back to 2003."
How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?


It has multiplied and compounded since!!!


Of course it is at lest 50 million.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000
> 
> *Less than 800.000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> what "firewall"? The DMV never forwarded the illegal registrations to be vetted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means the illegal aliens who got driver's licenses were never registered to vote.
> 
> Is any of this sinking in yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're 0 for the entire thread.
> 
> They were registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're such an idiot.
> 
> See if you can follow the bouncing ball....
> 
> *What is the process?*
> 
> *When people go to the DMV* to obtain or renew a driver's license, or to get a state identification card, they’ll be asked for the usual information in such transactions, such as their name, date of birth and address. They’ll also be asked to affirm their eligibility to vote and will be given the choice of opting out of registering at that time. Information about anyone who does not decline registration *will be electronically transmitted from the DMV to the secretary of state’s office*, where citizenship will be verified and names will be added to the voter rolls.​
> ... soooo .... if the DMV is NOT transmitting illegal aliens' data to the Secretary of State for voter registration, how are illegals getting registered to vote?
> 
> .... this is where you tuck your tail between your hind legs and cower away.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not denying that these are Obama's words......are you?
> 
> _*''there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
Click to expand...

That's what he said to a U.S. citizen who expressed concern for illegal aliens she knows if she herself votes. So what about it?


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> You're not denying that these are Obama's words......are you?
> 
> _*''there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_



Yet another LIE.

Fox Deceptively Edits Obama Interview to Falsely Claim He Told Illegal Immigrants to Vote

*Fox Deceptively Edits Obama Interview to Falsely Claim He Told Illegal Immigrants to Vote*

RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?

OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all,* when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc.* The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You claimed there were 50 million today, not in a decade.
> 
> Why are lies your only media of exchange?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More than 50 million.
> 
> And, no....I didn't claim it.....it was experts who stated the fact.
> James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, and actual members of the Border Patrol.
Click to expand...

He referenced figures of illegals entering the U.S. from between 1996-2005.

Since you claim 50 million came in during those ten years, you also have to add another 50 million for the ten years prior to 1996 PLUS another 50 million for the more than ten years since.

Meaning according to the lunacy you post here, over 150 million people in the U.S. are here illegally. According to a nutcase like you, one half of every man, woman and child in the U.S. is an illegal alien.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Pew, the most-quoted source, has used the figure since 2005. Some Homeland Security references approximating that number *go back to 2003*."
> How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> It has multiplied and compounded since!!!
> 
> 
> Of course it is at lest 50 million.



Your citation calls you a liar again.

*You Only Think You Know How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US*
William Campenni / December 27, 2015 

*2015 not 2005 like you lied about.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> what "firewall"? The DMV never forwarded the illegal registrations to be vetted
> 
> 
> 
> Which means the illegal aliens who got driver's licenses were never registered to vote.
> 
> Is any of this sinking in yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're 0 for the entire thread.
> 
> They were registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're such an idiot.
> 
> See if you can follow the bouncing ball....
> 
> *What is the process?*
> 
> *When people go to the DMV* to obtain or renew a driver's license, or to get a state identification card, they’ll be asked for the usual information in such transactions, such as their name, date of birth and address. They’ll also be asked to affirm their eligibility to vote and will be given the choice of opting out of registering at that time. Information about anyone who does not decline registration *will be electronically transmitted from the DMV to the secretary of state’s office*, where citizenship will be verified and names will be added to the voter rolls.​
> ... soooo .... if the DMV is NOT transmitting illegal aliens' data to the Secretary of State for voter registration, how are illegals getting registered to vote?
> 
> .... this is where you tuck your tail between your hind legs and cower away.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not denying that these are Obama's words......are you?
> 
> _*''there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he said to a U.S. citizen who expressed concern for illegal aliens she knows if she herself votes. So what about it?
Click to expand...



Soooo......you're not  denying that these are Obama's exact words.
*''there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*
*



"That's what he said to a U.S. citizen...."*

Of course this is one of your more transparent lies.


Why would the dirt-eating snake have to re-assure an American citizen, a legal voter, that they wouldn't be investigated for (legally) voting?




Waiting.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pew, the most-quoted source, has used the figure since 2005. Some Homeland Security references approximating that number *go back to 2003*."
> How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> It has multiplied and compounded since!!!
> 
> 
> Of course it is at lest 50 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your citation calls you a liar again.
> 
> *You Only Think You Know How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US*
> William Campenni / December 27, 2015
> 
> *2015 not 2005 like you lied about.*
Click to expand...




I never lie.
You actually linked to the quote .....2003.

"...Pew, the most-quoted source, has used the figure since 2005. Some Homeland Security references approximating that number *go back to 2003*."
How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?



Turns out you're the liar, huh?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which means the illegal aliens who got driver's licenses were never registered to vote.
> 
> Is any of this sinking in yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're 0 for the entire thread.
> 
> They were registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're such an idiot.
> 
> See if you can follow the bouncing ball....
> 
> *What is the process?*
> 
> *When people go to the DMV* to obtain or renew a driver's license, or to get a state identification card, they’ll be asked for the usual information in such transactions, such as their name, date of birth and address. They’ll also be asked to affirm their eligibility to vote and will be given the choice of opting out of registering at that time. Information about anyone who does not decline registration *will be electronically transmitted from the DMV to the secretary of state’s office*, where citizenship will be verified and names will be added to the voter rolls.​
> ... soooo .... if the DMV is NOT transmitting illegal aliens' data to the Secretary of State for voter registration, how are illegals getting registered to vote?
> 
> .... this is where you tuck your tail between your hind legs and cower away.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not denying that these are Obama's words......are you?
> 
> _*''there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he said to a U.S. citizen who expressed concern for illegal aliens she knows if she herself votes. So what about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo......you're not  denying that these are Obama's exact words.
> *''there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "That's what he said to a U.S. citizen...."*
> 
> Of course this is one of your more transparent lies.
> 
> 
> Why would the dirt-eating snake have to re-assure an American citizen, a legal voter, that they wouldn't be investigated for (legally) voting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting.
Click to expand...

You're dumber than dirt. He reassured her she need not fear immigration coming after her family and friends who are here illegally *because she expressed concern that immigration could come after them.* It's no one else's fault you're too brain-dead to comprehend that.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000
> 
> *Less than 800.000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> what "firewall"? The DMV never forwarded the illegal registrations to be vetted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means the illegal aliens who got driver's licenses were never registered to vote.
> 
> Is any of this sinking in yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a plan: stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Faun lying about? be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like your tone.
> 
> Someone should have taught you how to speak to your betters.
Click to expand...


You'll never be my better, never served chick.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> I never lie.


^^^ That's a lie.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> *"That's what he said to a U.S. citizen...."*
> 
> Of course this is one of your more transparent lies.
> 
> .




Fox Deceptively Edits Obama Interview to Falsely Claim He Told Illegal Immigrants to Vote

RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?

OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. *The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.


Fox edited the part about being a citizen out.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Turns out you're the liar, huh?



The article you quoted was from 2015, which said "in a decade" meaning by 2025, and not the current number.

*Imagine the reaction *if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?

The lead off telling people to 'imagine' tells you it's talking about the future.

political chic = EPIC FAIL


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Progressives are consistent; consistently wrong, but still persistent


----------



## radical right

CrusaderFrank said:


> Progressives are consistent; consistently wrong, but still persistent



Political chic claimed the 2015 article was from 2005
Political chic used the fox news edited obama quote, leaving the citizen requirement out

Shall I go on?


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Progressives are consistent; consistently wrong, but still persistent





CrusaderFrank said:


> Progressives are consistent; consistently wrong, but still persistent


Drools the moron who actually said illegals were being registered to vote at the DMV *without* having their information sent to the Secretary of State, which is how citizens are registered to vote. 

You rightards are truly insane.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama suborned felon voter fraud


----------



## CrusaderFrank

radical right said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives are consistent; consistently wrong, but still persistent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political chic claimed the 2015 article was from 2005
> Political chic used the fox news edited obama quote, leaving the citizen requirement out
> 
> Shall I go on?
Click to expand...


Go on? when are you even starting?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives are consistent; consistently wrong, but still persistent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives are consistent; consistently wrong, but still persistent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drools the moron who actually said illegals were being registered to vote at the DMV *without* having their information sent to the Secretary of State, which is how citizens are registered to vote.
> 
> You rightards are truly insane.
Click to expand...


You might want to read the article you posted.  It said DMV does NOT forward the registration to State


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I guess if my Party's very existence depended on illegals voting, then yeah I'd post stupid stuff and lies over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over like Faun and RadicalWrong


----------



## CrusaderFrank

According to Obama, Illegals who vote are citizens.

Amazing


----------



## radical right

Faun said:


> Drools the moron who actually said illegals were being registered to vote at the DMV *without* having their information sent to the Secretary of State, which is how citizens are registered to vote.
> 
> You rightards are truly insane.





CrusaderFrank said:


> You might want to read the article you posted. * It said DMV does NOT forward the registration to State*



That's the point:  *It said DMV does NOT forward the registration to State

State is who registers people to vote.  If they don't get the AB60's from DMV, they can't register AB60's to vote.
*


----------



## radical right

CrusaderFrank said:


> According to Obama, Illegals who vote are citizens.
> 
> Amazing



Learn to read.

OBAMA: Not true.* And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.* And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

radical right said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Obama, Illegals who vote are citizens.
> 
> Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read.
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all,* when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.* And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
Click to expand...


She asked about Illegals. Voting does not confer citizenship status


----------



## Siete

CrusaderFrank said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Obama, Illegals who vote are citizens.
> 
> Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read.
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all,* when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.* And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She asked about Illegals. Voting does not confer citizenship status
Click to expand...




so did I and neither one of you answer my question.


----------



## radical right

CrusaderFrank said:


> She asked about Illegals. Voting does not confer citizenship status



And Obama answered that illegals can't vote.  So if they're voting, you're talking about citizens, because only citizens are allowed to vote.

Capiche?


----------



## radical right

CrusaderFrank said:


> She asked about Illegals. Voting does not confer citizenship status



OBAMA: Not true.

And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

radical right said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> She asked about Illegals. Voting does not confer citizenship status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama answered that illegals can't vote.  So if they're voting, you're talking about citizens, because only citizens are allowed to vote.
> 
> Capiche?
Click to expand...


That's not what he said


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Siete said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Obama, Illegals who vote are citizens.
> 
> Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read.
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all,* when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.* And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She asked about Illegals. Voting does not confer citizenship status
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so did I and neither one of you answer my question.
Click to expand...


Your question was off topic


----------



## Siete

CrusaderFrank said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Obama, Illegals who vote are citizens.
> 
> Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read.
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all,* when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.* And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She asked about Illegals. Voting does not confer citizenship status
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so did I and neither one of you answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was off topic
Click to expand...




*Update: The Illegal Alien Vote*



undocumented workers elected Donald Trump, they didn't elect Hillary Clinton.

yes or no


----------



## radical right

radical right said:


> And Obama answered that illegals can't vote.  So if they're voting, you're talking about citizens, because only citizens are allowed to vote.
> 
> Capiche?





CrusaderFrank said:


> That's not what he said



OBAMA: Not true.

And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> what "firewall"? The DMV never forwarded the illegal registrations to be vetted
> 
> 
> 
> Which means the illegal aliens who got driver's licenses were never registered to vote.
> 
> Is any of this sinking in yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a plan: stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Faun lying about? be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like your tone.
> 
> Someone should have taught you how to speak to your betters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll never be my better, never served chick.
Click to expand...



In that realm alone, I accept the veracity of your point.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

radical right said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama answered that illegals can't vote.  So if they're voting, you're talking about citizens, because only citizens are allowed to vote.
> 
> Capiche?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OBAMA: Not true.
> 
> And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
Click to expand...


Illegals become citizens by voting? Really?


----------



## Siete

radical right said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama answered that illegals can't vote.  So if they're voting, you're talking about citizens, because only citizens are allowed to vote.
> 
> Capiche?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OBAMA: Not true.
> 
> And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
Click to expand...



didnt mean to hijack the ass kicking you were giving frankie...

proceed sir ..


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives are consistent; consistently wrong, but still persistent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political chic claimed the 2015 article was from 2005
> Political chic used the fox news edited obama quote, leaving the citizen requirement out
> 
> Shall I go on?
Click to expand...



Of course,you're lying.

That's why no quote of mine accompanies your fabrication.



I posted this:
"...Pew, the most-quoted source, has used the figure since 2005. Some Homeland Security references approximating that number go back to 2003."
How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?


I never object to revealing you Liberals as lying low-lives.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> In that realm alone, I accept the veracity of your point.



Are you still claiming the article from 2015 is talking about 2005?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Siete said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama answered that illegals can't vote.  So if they're voting, you're talking about citizens, because only citizens are allowed to vote.
> 
> Capiche?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OBAMA: Not true.
> 
> And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> didnt mean to hijack the ass kicking you were giving frankie...
> 
> proceed sir ..
Click to expand...

LOL

Ass kicking? How is repeating the same wrong point, be it illegals resigtering to vote in CA or Obama suborning felon voter fraud an "ass kicking"?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives are consistent; consistently wrong, but still persistent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political chic claimed the 2015 article was from 2005
> Political chic used the fox news edited obama quote, leaving the citizen requirement out
> 
> Shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course,you're lying.
> 
> That's why no quote of mine accompanies your fabrication.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this:
> "...Pew, the most-quoted source, has used the figure since 2005. Some Homeland Security references approximating that number go back to 2003."
> How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> I never object to revealing you Liberals as lying low-lives.
Click to expand...


If Illegals leave or don't vote, Dems might not even win in CA


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Obama, Illegals who vote are citizens.
> 
> Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read.
> 
> OBAMA: Not true.* And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.* And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
Click to expand...




The 'not true' was the snake denying that illegals who vote would be arrested.





1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. *Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."*



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:


*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_






_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



_Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._


_Are you?_







Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Of course,you're lying.
> 
> That's why no quote of mine accompanies your fabrication.
> 
> I posted this:
> "...Pew, the most-quoted source, has used the figure since 2005. Some Homeland Security references approximating that number go back to 2003."
> How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> I never object to revealing you Liberals as lying low-lives.



You also posted this:



PoliticalChic said:


> California has the largest number of illegal immigrants in the United States, with an estimated 2.4
> 
> million unauthorized immigrants making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population,
> 
> according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/illegal-immigration-California/2015/09/14/.../691462/


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Obama, Illegals who vote are citizens.
> 
> Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read.
> 
> OBAMA: Not true.* And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.* And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'not true' was the snake denying that illegals who vote would be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. *Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."*
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
Click to expand...


Obama suborned felon voter fraud right there


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> 2. *Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."*
> 
> .



The not true, was the illegals voting.

Obama said only citizens can vote, and that citizens don't have to worry about it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course,you're lying.
> 
> That's why no quote of mine accompanies your fabrication.
> 
> I posted this:
> "...Pew, the most-quoted source, has used the figure since 2005. Some Homeland Security references approximating that number go back to 2003."
> How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> I never object to revealing you Liberals as lying low-lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> California has the largest number of illegal immigrants in the United States, with an estimated 2.4
> 
> million unauthorized immigrants making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population,
> 
> according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/illegal-immigration-California/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Sooooo......an admission that you were lying about this?
I posted this:
"...Pew, the most-quoted source, has used the figure since 2005. Some Homeland Security references approximating that number go back to 2003."
How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?


Excellent.


----------



## 12icer

The idea is to summarily confer their consent for illegals to vote, and therefore make it legal because they say so. They think they are entitled to give or take rights as a monarch may, just as they think they can choose which laws to enforce and obey and which they won't enforce or abide by.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. *Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The not true, was the illegals voting.
> 
> Obama said only citizens can vote, and that citizens don't have to worry about it.
Click to expand...




Here it is: have someone who speaks English explain it to you.

 Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_


----------



## PoliticalChic

12icer said:


> The idea is to summarily confer their consent for illegals to vote, and therefore make it legal because they say so. They think they are entitled to give or take rights as a monarch may, just as they think they can choose which laws to enforce and obey and which they won't enforce or abide by.





And here is the admission by the anti-America crowd, the Democrats:

"A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives are consistent; consistently wrong, but still persistent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives are consistent; consistently wrong, but still persistent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drools the moron who actually said illegals were being registered to vote at the DMV *without* having their information sent to the Secretary of State, which is how citizens are registered to vote.
> 
> You rightards are truly insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to read the article you posted.  It said DMV does NOT forward the registration to State
Click to expand...

Of course it says that. I first showed that to you after you idiotically said...


CrusaderFrank said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've been shown how technology prevents illegals from registering to vote.  No matter how many of them have AB60's none of them can get past the V-chip like firewalls preventing their registration.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed where it prevents them from signing up at DMV
Click to expand...


And of course, the forum still waits for you to explain how illegals are being registered to vote when getting a license at the DMV since their information is not being transmitted to the Secretary of State....


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Sooooo......an admission that you were lying about this?
> I posted this:
> "...Pew, the most-quoted source, has used the figure since 2005. Some Homeland Security references approximating that number go back to 2003."
> How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> Excellent.



Your post was 2015



PoliticalChic said:


> California has the largest number of illegal immigrants in the United States, with an estimated 2.4million unauthorized immigrants making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population,according to the* Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015*
> Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/illegal-immigration-California/2015/09/14/.../691462/



California has the largest number of illegal immigrants in the United States, with an estimated 2.4million unauthorized immigrants making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population,according to the* Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015*


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> According to Obama, Illegals who vote are citizens.
> 
> Amazing


No, according to imbeciles, that's what Obama said.


----------



## radical right

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Obama, Illegals who vote are citizens.
> 
> Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> No, according to imbeciles, that's what Obama said.
Click to expand...


And to the folks at fox news who edited Obama's statement.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Obama, Illegals who vote are citizens.
> 
> Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read.
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all,* when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.* And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She asked about Illegals. Voting does not confer citizenship status
Click to expand...

Stop lying. She asked if she votes. And she is a U.S. citizen. So Obama explains to her, as a voting citizen herself, she need not worry about immigration coming after her family.

But remember, you're brain-dead. You're not expected to understand.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Obama, Illegals who vote are citizens.
> 
> Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read.
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all,* when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.* And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She asked about Illegals. Voting does not confer citizenship status
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so did I and neither one of you answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was off topic
Click to expand...

Run, Forrest! Run!!!


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama answered that illegals can't vote.  So if they're voting, you're talking about citizens, because only citizens are allowed to vote.
> 
> Capiche?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OBAMA: Not true.
> 
> And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegals become citizens by voting? Really?
Click to expand...

Of course not, Just how rightarded are you?

He said that to a U.S. citizen; not to an illegal alien.


----------



## radical right

Faun said:


> Stop lying. *She asked if she votes. And she is a U.S. citizen.* So Obama explains to her, as a voting citizen herself, she need not worry about immigration coming after her family.
> 
> But remember, you're brain-dead. You're not expected to understand.



In case they need that beaten into their asses.

*RODRIGUEZ:* Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. *So if I vote, will immigration know where I live?* *Will they come for my family and deport us?*

OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> .





Faun said:


> Stop lying. *She asked if she votes. And she is a U.S. citizen.* So Obama explains to her, as a voting citizen herself, she need not worry about immigration coming after her family.
> 
> But remember, you're brain-dead. You're not expected to understand.



In case they need that beaten into their asses.

*RODRIGUEZ:* Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. *So if I vote, will immigration know where I live?* *Will they come for my family and deport us?*

OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_


Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. Bless her lying heart.

Despite her blatant lie that Obama was assuring _"the illegal voter,"_ he was actually speaking to, and assuring, Gina Rodriguez -- *a U.S. citizen.*

He even said to Gina Rodriguez, *a U.S. citizen,* _*"when YOU vote"*_

Now stop lying, ya ancient biddy.


----------



## radical right

*RODRIGUEZ:* *So if I vote, *will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?

OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when *you* vote, *you are a citizen yourself.*


----------



## Faun

The players:

- Gina Rodriguez, U.S. citizen
- Barack Obama, U.S. citizen and former U.S. president
- Conservatards, brain-dead, anti-Americans, some U.S. citizens, some not.

*Rodriguez:* _... so if *I* vote ..._

*Obama:* _... when *you* vote ..._

*Conservatards:* _Obama was assuring an illegal immigrant she can vote._​


----------



## Faun

Yesterday, prior to being shown the DMV does not register illegal aliens, a brain-dead imbecile said they were being registered to vote from the a DMV (emphasis added)...

*CrusaderFrank:* _So, Trump was correct, *Illegals* gave Hillary her popular vote win_

*Faun:* _*Only if you're demented enough to believe that* even though you can't prove it. _

*CrusaderFrank:* _*Not our fault you have trouble reading and understanding English*. Should we write, "*If you’ve visited the DMV* in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration* at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form." in Spanish for you?_​
And since being shown illegals are not registered to vote from a DMV, he now admits it. Which begs the question, *if they're not being registered to vote at a DMV, as you originally claimed, how are they being registered to vote?*

I have no doubt everyone reading this has noticed that CrusaderFrank is too terrified to answer that question as he keeps running away from it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun, another post, another miss. You're like a wind up toy


----------



## Rozman

I'm still waiting for the proof that millions and millions of illegals voted.
I'm still waiting for Trump to prove that Obama wiretapped his office at Trump Tower...
I'm still waiting for that press conference where Melania was going to prove her citizenship...
On and on it goes with the Trump lies.


----------



## jon_berzerk

CrusaderFrank said:


> Score
> 
> PC: 258
> Faun: 0.
> Radical Right: not even in the race, cant find the starting line




which is the new face of the democratic party 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And....since their ability to continue to hide.....er, reside in this country, was the central issue in the election....
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they would jeopardize their anonymity by registering to vote?
> 
> That's you claim, that illegals, registered their name, address, date of birth while hiding in the shadows.
> 
> EPIC FAIL
Click to expand...


two words 

sanctuary state 

--LOL

why hide when you are repeatedly told 

you are safe 

you leftards simply suck-in-the-head 

--LOL


----------



## postman

jon_berzerk said:


> two words
> 
> sanctuary state
> 
> --LOL
> 
> why hide when you are repeatedly told
> 
> you are safe
> 
> you leftards simply suck-in-the-head
> 
> --LOL



Sanctuary cities / states only take a passive role with ICE, they do not in any way protect, or prevent ICE from serving warrants, making arrests, or questioning suspects.


----------



## postman

Rozman said:


> I'm still waiting for the proof that millions and millions of illegals voted.
> I'm still waiting for Trump to prove that Obama wiretapped his office at Trump Tower...
> I'm still waiting for that press conference where Melania was going to prove her citizenship...
> On and on it goes with the Trump lies.



You may have to wait a long -------- time.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> two words
> 
> sanctuary state
> 
> --LOL
> 
> why hide when you are repeatedly told
> 
> you are safe
> 
> you leftards simply suck-in-the-head
> 
> --LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanctuary cities / states only take a passive role with ICE, they do not in any way protect, or prevent ICE from serving warrants, making arrests, or questioning suspects.
Click to expand...



That's another lie.

*"Oregon judge faces scrutiny for allegedly helping illegal immigrant escape ICE"*
*Oregon judge faces scrutiny for allegedly helping illegal immigrant escape ICE*


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for the proof that millions and millions of illegals voted.
> I'm still waiting for Trump to prove that Obama wiretapped his office at Trump Tower...
> I'm still waiting for that press conference where Melania was going to prove her citizenship...
> On and on it goes with the Trump lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have to wait a long -------- time.
Click to expand...




Proven over and over here
Turns Out Trump Correct, The Left....As Usual


and here.
Proof of Obamunists 'WireTapping' Trump



Thanks for dropping by Lostman


----------



## jon_berzerk

postman said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> two words
> 
> sanctuary state
> 
> --LOL
> 
> why hide when you are repeatedly told
> 
> you are safe
> 
> you leftards simply suck-in-the-head
> 
> --LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanctuary cities / states only take a passive role with ICE, they do not in any way protect, or prevent ICE from serving warrants, making arrests, or questioning suspects.
Click to expand...



liar 

Dem State Rep Warns Illegal Immigrants About Upcoming ICE 'Raid'

Chicago Hides Critical Info On Illegal Immigrants From Feds

An underground network is readying homes to hide immigrants - CNN.com

Sanctuary cities vow to protect their illegal immigrants from Trump’s immigration plan – TheBlaze


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> Yesterday, prior to being shown the DMV does not register illegal aliens, a brain-dead imbecile said they were being registered to vote from the a DMV (emphasis added)...
> 
> *CrusaderFrank:* _So, Trump was correct, *Illegals* gave Hillary her popular vote win_
> 
> *Faun:* _*Only if you're demented enough to believe that* even though you can't prove it. _
> 
> *CrusaderFrank:* _*Not our fault you have trouble reading and understanding English*. Should we write, "*If you’ve visited the DMV* in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration* at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form." in Spanish for you?_​
> And since being shown illegals are not registered to vote from a DMV, he now admits it. Which begs the question, *if they're not being registered to vote at a DMV, as you originally claimed, how are they being registered to vote?*
> 
> I have no doubt everyone reading this has noticed that CrusaderFrank is too terrified to answer that question as he keeps running away from it.



Faun, maybe another year of ESL classes and then we can talk.

"*What is the process?*

When people go to the DMV to obtain or renew a driver's license, or to get a state identification card, they’ll be asked for the usual information in such transactions, such as their name, date of birth and address. They’ll also be asked to affirm their eligibility to vote and will be given the choice of opting out of registering at that time. Information about anyone who does not decline registration will be electronically transmitted from the DMV to the secretary of state’s office, where citizenship will be verified and names will be added to the voter rolls. 

*When will this go into effect?*

That’s unclear. The law goes into place on Jan. 1, 2016, but the DMV said in a statement that it would not send information to the secretary of state until that office "develops regulations, completes a statewide database system and funding is secured to implement this program.” The regulations, which must be agreed upon between the DMV and the secretary of state, will have to settle basic procedural issues, such as how the “opt-out” question will be phrased and how often the DMV will transmit data."

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

Illegals get registered to vote at DMV, but, "DMV said in a statement that it would not send information to the secretary of state until that office "develops regulations, completes a statewide database system and funding is secured to implement this program.”"

Oh no!  If only you had a better grasp of the English language!!

"El DMV dijo en un comunicado que no enviaría información al secretario de estado hasta que esa oficina" desarrolle regulaciones, complete un sistema de bases de datos estatales y se asegure el financiamiento para implementar este programa "."

Is that better?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rozman said:


> I'm still waiting for the proof that millions and millions of illegals voted.
> I'm still waiting for Trump to prove that Obama wiretapped his office at Trump Tower...
> I'm still waiting for that press conference where Melania was going to prove her citizenship...
> On and on it goes with the Trump lies.



Maybe you can make your own sad thread?


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Illegals get registered to vote at DMV...


Poor, crazy frank. 

The retard still _thinks_ the DMV registers illegals to vote. 

Moron..... the DMV registers citizens to vote by transmitting applicants' data to the Secretary of State. They're not doing that for illegal aliens -- so NO illegal aliens are being register to vote.

You may now proceed with your psychotic episode.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for the proof that millions and millions of illegals voted.
> I'm still waiting for Trump to prove that Obama wiretapped his office at Trump Tower...
> I'm still waiting for that press conference where Melania was going to prove her citizenship...
> On and on it goes with the Trump lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can make your own sad thread?
Click to expand...

Why? You can't prove more than a couple of illegal aliens voted in the election in this thread. Lord knows you won't do any better in another thread.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get registered to vote at DMV...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, crazy frank.
> 
> The retard still _thinks_ the DMV registers illegals to vote.
> 
> Moron..... the DMV registers citizens to vote by transmitting applicants' data to the Secretary of State. They're not doing that for illegal aliens -- so NO illegal aliens are being register to vote.
> 
> You may now proceed with your psychotic episode.
Click to expand...


How many times can I post the story showing DMV registers Illegals to vote and does not forward to SecState?

Please, don't end up like Faun, stay in school!


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get registered to vote at DMV...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, crazy frank.
> 
> The retard still _thinks_ the DMV registers illegals to vote.
> 
> Moron..... the DMV registers citizens to vote by transmitting applicants' data to the Secretary of State. They're not doing that for illegal aliens -- so NO illegal aliens are being register to vote.
> 
> You may now proceed with your psychotic episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times can I post the story showing DMV registers Illegals to vote and does not forward to SecState?
> 
> Please, don't end up like Faun, stay in school!
Click to expand...

You haven't shown it yet. You can't. The DMV does not register illegals to vote. I don't care how crazy you are.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get registered to vote at DMV...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, crazy frank.
> 
> The retard still _thinks_ the DMV registers illegals to vote.
> 
> Moron..... the DMV registers citizens to vote by transmitting applicants' data to the Secretary of State. They're not doing that for illegal aliens -- so NO illegal aliens are being register to vote.
> 
> You may now proceed with your psychotic episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times can I post the story showing DMV registers Illegals to vote and does not forward to SecState?
> 
> Please, don't end up like Faun, stay in school!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't shown it yet. You can't. The DMV does not register illegals to vote. I don't care how crazy you are.
Click to expand...


Learn English, then I'll show you again


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get registered to vote at DMV...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, crazy frank.
> 
> The retard still _thinks_ the DMV registers illegals to vote.
> 
> Moron..... the DMV registers citizens to vote by transmitting applicants' data to the Secretary of State. They're not doing that for illegal aliens -- so NO illegal aliens are being register to vote.
> 
> You may now proceed with your psychotic episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times can I post the story showing DMV registers Illegals to vote and does not forward to SecState?
> 
> Please, don't end up like Faun, stay in school!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't shown it yet. You can't. The DMV does not register illegals to vote. I don't care how crazy you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn English, then I'll show you again
Click to expand...

Slobbers the nut who actually posted the process of voter registration from a DMV -- but doesn't understand it himself...

_Information about anyone who does not decline registration *will be electronically transmitted from the DMV to the secretary of state’s office*, where citizenship will be verified and names will be added to the voter rolls._​
The process of registering folks to vote is the process of *transmitting their data to the Secretary of State's office*.

And here's the kicker that's above your limited comprehension -- since the DMV does not transmit the data for illegal aliens, the DMV is NOT registering illegals to vote. I don't care how crazy you are.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals get registered to vote at DMV...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, crazy frank.
> 
> The retard still _thinks_ the DMV registers illegals to vote.
> 
> Moron..... the DMV registers citizens to vote by transmitting applicants' data to the Secretary of State. They're not doing that for illegal aliens -- so NO illegal aliens are being register to vote.
> 
> You may now proceed with your psychotic episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times can I post the story showing DMV registers Illegals to vote and does not forward to SecState?
> 
> Please, don't end up like Faun, stay in school!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't shown it yet. You can't. The DMV does not register illegals to vote. I don't care how crazy you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn English, then I'll show you again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the nut who actually posted the process of voter registration from a DMV -- but doesn't understand it himself...
> 
> _Information about anyone who does not decline registration *will be electronically transmitted from the DMV to the secretary of state’s office*, where citizenship will be verified and names will be added to the voter rolls._​
> The process of registering folks to vote is the process of *transmitting their data to the Secretary of State's office*.
> 
> And here's the kicker that's above your limited comprehension -- since the DMV does not transmit the data for illegal aliens, the DMV is NOT registering illegals to vote. I don't care how crazy you are.
Click to expand...


In the rest of the unread article,  the DMV does not forward the registrations to SrcState


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, crazy frank.
> 
> The retard still _thinks_ the DMV registers illegals to vote.
> 
> Moron..... the DMV registers citizens to vote by transmitting applicants' data to the Secretary of State. They're not doing that for illegal aliens -- so NO illegal aliens are being register to vote.
> 
> You may now proceed with your psychotic episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times can I post the story showing DMV registers Illegals to vote and does not forward to SecState?
> 
> Please, don't end up like Faun, stay in school!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't shown it yet. You can't. The DMV does not register illegals to vote. I don't care how crazy you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn English, then I'll show you again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the nut who actually posted the process of voter registration from a DMV -- but doesn't understand it himself...
> 
> _Information about anyone who does not decline registration *will be electronically transmitted from the DMV to the secretary of state’s office*, where citizenship will be verified and names will be added to the voter rolls._​
> The process of registering folks to vote is the process of *transmitting their data to the Secretary of State's office*.
> 
> And here's the kicker that's above your limited comprehension -- since the DMV does not transmit the data for illegal aliens, the DMV is NOT registering illegals to vote. I don't care how crazy you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the rest of the unread article,  the DMV does not forward the registrations to SrcState
Click to expand...

Again, for the hard of learning....

The process of being registered to vote from a DMV is transmitting applicants' data to the Secretary of State...

_*What is the process?*

When people go to the DMV to obtain or renew a driver's license, or to get a state identification card, they’ll be asked for the usual information in such transactions, such as their name, date of birth and address. *They’ll also be asked to affirm their eligibility to vote and will be given the choice of opting out of registering at that time. Information about anyone who does not decline registration will be electronically transmitted from the DMV to the secretary of state’s office, where citizenship will be verified and names will be added to the voter rolls.* _​
... since that is NOT done for illegal aliens, the DMV is NOT registering illegal aliens to vote.

CrusaderFrank once again demonstrates what a flaming moron he is.


----------



## radical right

CrusaderFrank said:


> How many times can I post the story showing DMV registers Illegals to vote *and does not forward to SecState?*



Voter Registration | California Secretary of State to Register to Vote

Alex Padilla
California Secretary of State

*Voter Registration*
You can apply to register to vote right now by filling in the online application. 

*Qualifications to Register to Vote*
To register to vote in California, you must be:
A United States citizen and a resident of California 

If you would like to register using a paper voter registration application, you can pick one up at your county elections office, library, Department of Motor Vehicles offices, or U.S. post office.* It is important that your voter registration application be filled out completely and be postmarked or hand-delivered to your county elections office *at least 15 days before the election.

California Secretary of State
*Elections Division*
*Voter registration,* ballot measure updates, county elections officials, election results, voter registration statistics, election calendars, candidate information, voter information guides, voting systems

Elections Division
1500 11th Street, 5th Floor
Sacramento, CA 95814
*Phone Numbers*





Main Number: (916) 657-2166

As you can see, voter registration in california is done by the secretary of state, and NOT by the DMV.

*Until the Sec fo State  gets someone's voter information from the DMV, they can't be registered to vote.  And as the article said, that information is not sent to the Sec of State.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

radical right said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times can I post the story showing DMV registers Illegals to vote *and does not forward to SecState?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Registration | California Secretary of State to Register to Vote
> 
> Alex Padilla
> California Secretary of State
> 
> *Voter Registration*
> You can apply to register to vote right now by filling in the online application.
> 
> *Qualifications to Register to Vote*
> To register to vote in California, you must be:
> A United States citizen and a resident of California
> 
> If you would like to register using a paper voter registration application, you can pick one up at your county elections office, library, Department of Motor Vehicles offices, or U.S. post office.* It is important that your voter registration application be filled out completely and be postmarked or hand-delivered to your county elections office *at least 15 days before the election.
> 
> California Secretary of State
> *Elections Division*
> *Voter registration,* ballot measure updates, county elections officials, election results, voter registration statistics, election calendars, candidate information, voter information guides, voting systems
> 
> Elections Division
> 1500 11th Street, 5th Floor
> Sacramento, CA 95814
> *Phone Numbers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Number: (916) 657-2166
> 
> As you can see, voter registration in california is done by the secretary of state, and NOT by the DMV.
> 
> Until the Sec fo State  gets someone's voter information from the DMV, they can't be registered to vote.  And as the article said, that information is not sent to the Sec of State.
Click to expand...


LOL.

Post the next paragraph.

Lol


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times can I post the story showing DMV registers Illegals to vote *and does not forward to SecState?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Registration | California Secretary of State to Register to Vote
> 
> Alex Padilla
> California Secretary of State
> 
> *Voter Registration*
> You can apply to register to vote right now by filling in the online application.
> 
> *Qualifications to Register to Vote*
> To register to vote in California, you must be:
> A United States citizen and a resident of California
> 
> If you would like to register using a paper voter registration application, you can pick one up at your county elections office, library, Department of Motor Vehicles offices, or U.S. post office.* It is important that your voter registration application be filled out completely and be postmarked or hand-delivered to your county elections office *at least 15 days before the election.
> 
> California Secretary of State
> *Elections Division*
> *Voter registration,* ballot measure updates, county elections officials, election results, voter registration statistics, election calendars, candidate information, voter information guides, voting systems
> 
> Elections Division
> 1500 11th Street, 5th Floor
> Sacramento, CA 95814
> *Phone Numbers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Number: (916) 657-2166
> 
> As you can see, voter registration in california is done by the secretary of state, and NOT by the DMV.
> 
> Until the Sec fo State  gets someone's voter information from the DMV, they can't be registered to vote.  And as the article said, that information is not sent to the Sec of State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Post the next paragraph.
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...

Why ignore the relevant paragraph?

The process of being registered to vote from a DMV is transmitting applicants' data to the Secretary of State...

_*What is the process?*

When people go to the DMV to obtain or renew a driver's license, or to get a state identification card, they’ll be asked for the usual information in such transactions, such as their name, date of birth and address. *They’ll also be asked to affirm their eligibility to vote and will be given the choice of opting out of registering at that time. Information about anyone who does not decline registration will be electronically transmitted from the DMV to the secretary of state’s office, where citizenship will be verified and names will be added to the voter rolls.* _​
... since that is NOT done for illegal aliens, the DMV is NOT registering illegal aliens to vote.

CrusaderFrank once again demonstrates what a flaming moron he is.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

DMV does NOT send the registrations to SecState. If there is an adult near Faun please read this to him. Also tell him that Lizzy's cheekbones do NOT make her an Indian


----------



## radical right

CrusaderFrank said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Voter Registration*
> 
> California Secretary of State
> *Elections Division*
> *Voter registration,* ballot measure updates, county elections officials, election results, voter registration statistics, election calendars, candidate information, voter information guides, voting systems
> 
> Elections Division
> 1500 11th Street, 5th Floor
> Sacramento, CA 95814
> *Phone Numbers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Number: (916) 657-2166
> 
> As you can see, voter registration in california is done by the secretary of state, and NOT by the DMV.
> 
> Until the Sec fo State  gets someone's voter information from the DMV, they can't be registered to vote.  And as the article said, that information is not sent to the Sec of State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Post the next paragraph.
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...


Office hours are Monday through Friday - 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m., excludingstate holidays.


----------



## radical right

CrusaderFrank said:


> *DMV does NOT send the registrations to SecState.* If there is an adult near Faun please read this to him. Also tell him that Lizzy's cheekbones do NOT make her an Indian



Maybe you enjoy acting like a moron, but the act is getting old.  Since all voter registrations are done by the california Sec of States election division.  *You can get a voter application from the post office, DMV, or library, but none of them can register you to vote.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

radical right said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> DMV does NOT send the registrations to SecState. If there is an adult near Faun please read this to him. Also tell him that Lizzy's cheekbones do NOT make her an Indian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you enjoy acting like a moron, but the act is getting old.  Since all voter registrations are done by the california Sec of States election division.  *You can get a voter application from the post office, DMV, or library, but none of them can register you to vote.*
Click to expand...


I know you can neither read nor write, all you do is post what you're told. When I can link to it, I will, again, post the paragraph that states DMV does NOT forward the registrations to SecState. I feel bad for the electrons wasted because neither you nor Faun can read. 

Remember kids, don't wind up like Radical Wrong of Faun, STAY IN SCHOOL LEARN TO READ!!


----------



## radical right

CrusaderFrank said:


> I know you can neither read nor write, all you do is post what you're told. When I can link to it, I will, again, post the paragraph *that states DMV does NOT forward the registrations to SecState.*



And I posted the California Sec of State (election division) is the only authority in california that can do voter registration.

*If the Sec of State doesn't get a persons  application, that person can not be registered to vote.

And you said, the DMV doesn't send the application to the Sec of State.*


----------



## Reasonable

PoliticalChic said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that you are in pain.  Find Jesus and find love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you have been unable to offer a cogent objection to anything in the thread, our relationship is based on one thing, and one thing only:
> *I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably read more Shakespeare too.  Richard was not really talking about just his throne here, the quote applies to everyone.  Particularly those who declare victories incessantly.  The kings (and queens) among us.
> 
> for within the hollow crown
> That rounds the mortal temples of a king
> Keeps Death his court, and there the antic sits,
> Scoffing his state and grinning at his pomp,
> Allowing him a breath, a little scene,
> To monarchize, be fear’d, and kill with looks;
> Infusing him with self and vain conceit
> As if this flesh which walls about our life
> Were brass impregnable; and, humour’d thus
> Comes at the last, and with a little pin
> Bores thorough his castle wall, and farewell king!
> Cover your heads, and mock not flesh and blood
> With solemn reverence; throw away respect,
> Tradition, form, and ceremonious duty;
> For you have but mistook me all this while.
> I live with bread like you, feel want,
> Taste grief, need friends—subjected thus,
> How can you say to me, I am a king?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> Without their votes, Trump won the popular vote.
> 
> Didn't you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And unicorns can fly, Tramp never lies and the sun revolves around the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ready to admit you're a dunce?
Click to expand...

Coming from an idiot who doesn't know how to work the quote button, that's hilarious.  So where's the proof " 5 million illegals voted?"
Tramp lied again. 
You love your pathological liar..


----------



## Reasonable

Tramp sees things that aren't there. 
The number of people at his inauguration, 6 million illegals voting, his massive support of pulling out of Paris Accord( 68% were for staying in) 
This guy needs a padded room and a lobotomy.


----------



## radical right

Reasonable said:


> Tramp sees things that aren't there.
> The number of people at his inauguration, 6 million illegals voting, his massive support of pulling out of Paris Accord( 68% were for staying in)
> This guy needs a padded room and a lobotomy.



Don't fortget Trump saw Obama's Kenyan birth certificate, and Obama wiretapping the phones in Trump Tower.


----------



## Reasonable

PoliticalChic said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the article that you posted, idiot -
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*. Indeed, given the extraordinary efforts made by the Obama and McCain campaigns to mobilize voters in 2008, the relatively small portion of non-citizens who voted in 2008 likely exceeded the portion of non-citizens voting in other recent U.S. elections."
> 
> So what exactly are you whining about, again?
> 
> Repug voter suppression of minorities is a much bigger problem, as indicated in this recent N. Carolina appeals court ruling.  Even the arch-conservative U.S. Supreme Court refused to hear this case, after the Repug N. Carolina government objected:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/us/politics/voter-id-laws-supreme-court-north-carolina.html?_r=0
> 
> You see a pattern here, lightweight?  I, the liberal, present real evidence to support my position.  You, the hopelessly stupid, unsophisticated Repug partisan goober hack, present absolutely nothing.
> 
> You've got nothing, Repug lightweight.  You're nothing but a sad Trump clown.  Go put your clown suit on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoting your article is "parroting DNC talking points"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot with no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
Click to expand...

That doesn't say what you think it says. God you're dumb. 
Make sure you get a comfy seat this week when Comey ends Tramp's career by saying he tried to interfere with the investigation and that he didn't say , as Tramp claimed, that he's not under investigation. 
This is what happens when you're a pathological liar.


----------



## Reasonable

radical right said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp sees things that aren't there.
> The number of people at his inauguration, 6 million illegals voting, his massive support of pulling out of Paris Accord( 68% were for staying in)
> This guy needs a padded room and a lobotomy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fortget Trump saw Obama's Kenyan birth certificate, and Obama wiretapping the phones in Trump Tower.
Click to expand...

So many lies, so hard to remember them all.


----------



## Reasonable

radical right said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp sees things that aren't there.
> The number of people at his inauguration, 6 million illegals voting, his massive support of pulling out of Paris Accord( 68% were for staying in)
> This guy needs a padded room and a lobotomy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fortget Trump saw Obama's Kenyan birth certificate, and Obama wiretapping the phones in Trump Tower.
Click to expand...

Remember Tramp said his investigators had startling info on the BC.., but of course never released any. Nothing but hot air.


----------



## radical right

Reasonable said:


> That doesn't say what you think it says. God you're dumb.
> Make sure you get a comfy seat this week when Comey ends Tramp's career by saying he tried to interfere with the investigation* and that he didn't say , as Tramp claimed, that he's not under investigation. *
> This is what happens when you're a pathological liar.



Only a megalomaniac like Trump would put the "you told me three times I wasn't under investigation" line into a letter firing the person.


----------



## 12icer

The California DMV will just forward a signature copy to the agency responsible for the voter registration in the district. The fact is that a person can get the registration online and does not need a California DL, or an ID card to register. IF you have a Social security card (Actually the last four digits) and a current address in the district you can just lie and call yourself a citizen and they will register you to vote as a citizen. Hence the question, "If I vote am I a citizen"?

 As for Trump, he is the PRESIDENT and hopefully will be for eight years, followed by Pence for eight, then Palin for eight, then >>>> so cry some more.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Reasonable said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting your article is "parroting DNC talking points"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot with no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't say what you think it says. God you're dumb.
> Make sure you get a comfy seat this week when Comey ends Tramp's career by saying he tried to interfere with the investigation and that he didn't say , as Tramp claimed, that he's not under investigation.
> This is what happens when you're a pathological liar.
Click to expand...



The sad part is that when none of your 'prediction's' come to fruition....there's no way for your reputation to fall any lower than it currently is.

Get the point, you dunce?


----------



## toobfreak

Let me get right to the point. What has Jerry Brown and the California democrats been ramming down the throats of everyone for years but . . .  doing everything possible to bring in, protect and preserve as many illegals as possible!  I wouldn't be surprised if Jerry doesn't spend his weekends stamping out fake ID's for them.

LOS ANGELES is FULL of illegals.  The Libtards love to rail about how Hillary won the popular vote by 2.8 million (which they round up to 3).  But take just LA county out of the equation and Trump wins the popular vote too by 1.4 million.

Need I say more?  The Democrat plan is quite clear.


----------



## PoliticalChic

toobfreak said:


> Let me get right to the point. What has Jerry Brown and the California democrats been ramming down the throats of everyone for years but . . .  doing everything possible to bring in, protect and preserve as many illegals as possible!  I wouldn't be surprised if Jerry doesn't spend his weekends stamping out fake ID's for them.
> 
> LOS ANGELES is FULL of illegals.  The Libtards love to rail about how Hillary won the popular vote by 2.8 million (which they round up to 3).  But take just LA county out of the equation and Trump wins the popular vote by 1.4 million.
> 
> Need I say more?  The Democrat plan is quite clear.




Clear and evident.

The very length of this thread shows how deeply wounded the Liberal slaves are by the revelations herein.

They lie, they pretend to misunderstand, they obfuscate....yet, as you correctly state:   * The Democrat plan is quite clear.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

And what embarrassed the drones most is that there is no possible reason for their scam other than accretion of Democrat votes.

Illegal aliens increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans....and decrease the security of our nation.


Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

toobfreak said:


> Let me get right to the point. What has Jerry Brown and the California democrats been ramming down the throats of everyone for years but . . .  doing everything possible to bring in, protect and preserve as many illegals as possible!  I wouldn't be surprised if Jerry doesn't spend his weekends stamping out fake ID's for them.
> 
> LOS ANGELES is FULL of illegals.  The Libtards love to rail about how Hillary won the popular vote by 2.8 million (which they round up to 3).  But take just LA county out of the equation and Trump wins the popular vote by 1.4 million.
> 
> Need I say more?  The Democrat plan is quite clear.



It's a matter of life or death for the Dem Party. 

Hillary would have granted them all citizenship and moved them to Texas. Now, having abandoned the Middle class,  whites and tax payers, Dems are desperate to keep the Illegals registered to date.

If Trump can prevent Illegals from voting, even CA turns Republican again


----------



## Faun

radical right said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> *DMV does NOT send the registrations to SecState.* If there is an adult near Faun please read this to him. Also tell him that Lizzy's cheekbones do NOT make her an Indian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you enjoy acting like a moron, but the act is getting old.  Since all voter registrations are done by the california Sec of States election division.  *You can get a voter application from the post office, DMV, or library, but none of them can register you to vote.*
Click to expand...

Huh? Why do you think he's acting?


----------



## Faun

Reasonable said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting your article is "parroting DNC talking points"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot with no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't say what you think it says. God you're dumb.
> Make sure you get a comfy seat this week when Comey ends Tramp's career by saying he tried to interfere with the investigation and that he didn't say , as Tramp claimed, that he's not under investigation.
> This is what happens when you're a pathological liar.
Click to expand...

From your keyboard to G-d's monitor.


----------



## Thinker101

radical right said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> *DMV does NOT send the registrations to SecState.* If there is an adult near Faun please read this to him. Also tell him that Lizzy's cheekbones do NOT make her an Indian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you enjoy acting like a moron, but the act is getting old.  Since all voter registrations are done by the california Sec of States election division.  *You can get a voter application from the post office, DMV, or library, but none of them can register you to vote.*
Click to expand...


Except for maybe Oregon...and California....what a shock.
California Voters to be Automatically Registered at DMV


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Trump The Russian Spy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting your article is "parroting DNC talking points"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot with no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, egregious corruption is perfectly acceptable to low IQ Repugs such as yourself, as long as no "crime" is being committed.  Got it.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, unsophisticated lightweight....you ain't clever, you're just intellectually dishonest and pathetically stupid.
Click to expand...


Another day,  another sock. I guess you had to replace Hazlnut, right?


----------



## Faun

12icer said:


> The California DMV will just forward a signature copy to the agency responsible for the voter registration in the district. The fact is that a person can get the registration online and does not need a California DL, or an ID card to register. IF you have a Social security card (Actually the last four digits) and a current address in the district you can just lie and call yourself a citizen and they will register you to vote as a citizen. Hence the question, "If I vote am I a citizen"?
> 
> As for Trump, he is the PRESIDENT and hopefully will be for eight years, followed by Pence for eight, then Palin for eight, then >>>> so cry some more.


When do you people stop making shit up??

No, you cannot register to vote in California with only the last 4 digits of a social security number and an address. You also need a valid Californian driver's license or ID card, which illegal alien's can't get. They only qualify for an AB-60 license which cannot be used to register to vote.

*How do I register to vote?*

To register to vote you must complete a voter registration application on paper or online at RegisterToVote.ca.gov. When you register online, the system will search the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) database for your *California driver license or identification card number, date of birth, AND last four digits of your social security number.* If your information is found and you authorize elections officials' use of your DMV signature, an electronic image of your DMV signature will be added to your voter registration application after you click "submit" at the end of the online application. If there is no signature on file with DMV, all of your information will be transmitted to your county elections office; you will just need to click "print," sign the paper application, and mail it. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility.​
Emphasis added


----------



## Faun

Thinker101 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> *DMV does NOT send the registrations to SecState.* If there is an adult near Faun please read this to him. Also tell him that Lizzy's cheekbones do NOT make her an Indian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you enjoy acting like a moron, but the act is getting old.  Since all voter registrations are done by the california Sec of States election division.  *You can get a voter application from the post office, DMV, or library, but none of them can register you to vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for maybe Oregon...and California....what a shock.
> California Voters to be Automatically Registered at DMV
Click to expand...

so?


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> DMV does NOT send the registrations to SecState. If there is an adult near Faun please read this to him. Also tell him that Lizzy's cheekbones do NOT make her an Indian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you enjoy acting like a moron, but the act is getting old.  Since all voter registrations are done by the california Sec of States election division.  *You can get a voter application from the post office, DMV, or library, but none of them can register you to vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you can neither read nor write, all you do is post what you're told. When I can link to it, I will, again, post the paragraph that states DMV does NOT forward the registrations to SecState. I feel bad for the electrons wasted because neither you nor Faun can read.
> 
> Remember kids, don't wind up like Radical Wrong of Faun, STAY IN SCHOOL LEARN TO READ!!
Click to expand...

You are truly insane. I have never said the DMV transmits the data of illegal aliens to the Secretary of State to be registered to vote. So who knows why you keep repeated that as though I did? 

Meanwhile, you asserted the ridiculous claim that the DMV in California registers illegals to vote -- when there is nothing to back that up other than your own lunacy.


----------



## Thinker101

Faun said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> *DMV does NOT send the registrations to SecState.* If there is an adult near Faun please read this to him. Also tell him that Lizzy's cheekbones do NOT make her an Indian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you enjoy acting like a moron, but the act is getting old.  Since all voter registrations are done by the california Sec of States election division.  *You can get a voter application from the post office, DMV, or library, but none of them can register you to vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for maybe Oregon...and California....what a shock.
> California Voters to be Automatically Registered at DMV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so?
Click to expand...


You really are that stupid?


----------



## Faun

Thinker101 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> *DMV does NOT send the registrations to SecState.* If there is an adult near Faun please read this to him. Also tell him that Lizzy's cheekbones do NOT make her an Indian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you enjoy acting like a moron, but the act is getting old.  Since all voter registrations are done by the california Sec of States election division.  *You can get a voter application from the post office, DMV, or library, but none of them can register you to vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for maybe Oregon...and California....what a shock.
> California Voters to be Automatically Registered at DMV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are that stupid?
Click to expand...

Not as stupid as you as to whine about U.S. citizens  being registered to vote at DMV's in California but then enable to express what's wrong with that when asked.


----------



## Thinker101

Faun said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> *DMV does NOT send the registrations to SecState.* If there is an adult near Faun please read this to him. Also tell him that Lizzy's cheekbones do NOT make her an Indian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you enjoy acting like a moron, but the act is getting old.  Since all voter registrations are done by the california Sec of States election division.  *You can get a voter application from the post office, DMV, or library, but none of them can register you to vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for maybe Oregon...and California....what a shock.
> California Voters to be Automatically Registered at DMV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as stupid as you as to whine about U.S. citizens  being registered to vote at DMV's in California but then enable to express what's wrong with that when asked.
Click to expand...



Sure.


----------



## Faun

Thinker101 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you enjoy acting like a moron, but the act is getting old.  Since all voter registrations are done by the california Sec of States election division.  *You can get a voter application from the post office, DMV, or library, but none of them can register you to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for maybe Oregon...and California....what a shock.
> California Voters to be Automatically Registered at DMV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as stupid as you as to whine about U.S. citizens  being registered to vote at DMV's in California but then enable to express what's wrong with that when asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Dumbfuck --- You just proved it. What's wrong with eligible voters being able to register to vote from a DMV??

You keep whining, but you seem unable to express a cogent thought to back your whining.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> DMV does NOT send the registrations to SecState. If there is an adult near Faun please read this to him. Also tell him that Lizzy's cheekbones do NOT make her an Indian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you enjoy acting like a moron, but the act is getting old.  Since all voter registrations are done by the california Sec of States election division.  *You can get a voter application from the post office, DMV, or library, but none of them can register you to vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you can neither read nor write, all you do is post what you're told. When I can link to it, I will, again, post the paragraph that states DMV does NOT forward the registrations to SecState. I feel bad for the electrons wasted because neither you nor Faun can read.
> 
> Remember kids, don't wind up like Radical Wrong of Faun, STAY IN SCHOOL LEARN TO READ!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are truly insane. I have never said the DMV transmits the data of illegal aliens to the Secretary of State to be registered to vote. So who knows why you keep repeated that as though I did?
> 
> Meanwhile, you asserted the ridiculous claim that the DMV in California registers illegals to vote -- when there is nothing to back that up other than your own lunacy.
Click to expand...


It's tiring, I know, but I'm hopeful you too will be capable of learning.  DMV left Illegals register, then set up a system where they can't be vetted because the registrations do not get forwarded for vetting. That's Hillary's popular vote margin right there just in Los Angeles.  Take away the Illegal vote and California will be Reagan Country again


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> DMV does NOT send the registrations to SecState. If there is an adult near Faun please read this to him. Also tell him that Lizzy's cheekbones do NOT make her an Indian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you enjoy acting like a moron, but the act is getting old.  Since all voter registrations are done by the california Sec of States election division.  *You can get a voter application from the post office, DMV, or library, but none of them can register you to vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you can neither read nor write, all you do is post what you're told. When I can link to it, I will, again, post the paragraph that states DMV does NOT forward the registrations to SecState. I feel bad for the electrons wasted because neither you nor Faun can read.
> 
> Remember kids, don't wind up like Radical Wrong of Faun, STAY IN SCHOOL LEARN TO READ!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are truly insane. I have never said the DMV transmits the data of illegal aliens to the Secretary of State to be registered to vote. So who knows why you keep repeated that as though I did?
> 
> Meanwhile, you asserted the ridiculous claim that the DMV in California registers illegals to vote -- when there is nothing to back that up other than your own lunacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's tiring, I know, but I'm hopeful you too will be capable of learning.  DMV left Illegals register, then set up a system where they can't be vetted because the registrations do not get forwarded for vetting. That's Hillary's popular vote margin right there just in Los Angeles.  Take away the Illegal vote and California will be Reagan Country again
Click to expand...

You just can't help but be crazy, can you?

The very link I posted says illegals aren't registered, yet here you are, insisting they are.



Not to mention, you idiotically claim the illegals who were not registered to vote at DMV's account for Hillary's 3 million popular vote victory, but as has been shown here repeatedly, there have been only about 800,000 AB-60 licenses issued to illegal aliens.

I know you're crazy, but Shirley even you can understand that 800,000 is not 3,000,000.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'm claiming that Dems can't even win CA without illegals


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The California DMV will just forward a signature copy to the agency responsible for the voter registration in the district. The fact is that a person can get the registration online and does not need a California DL, or an ID card to register. IF you have a Social security card (Actually the last four digits) and a current address in the district you can just lie and call yourself a citizen and they will register you to vote as a citizen. Hence the question, "If I vote am I a citizen"?
> 
> As for Trump, he is the PRESIDENT and hopefully will be for eight years, followed by Pence for eight, then Palin for eight, then >>>> so cry some more.
> 
> 
> 
> When do you people stop making shit up??
> 
> No, you cannot register to vote in California with only the last 4 digits of a social security number and an address. You also need a valid Californian driver's license or ID card, which illegal alien's can't get. They only qualify for an AB-60 license which cannot be used to register to vote.
> 
> *How do I register to vote?*
> 
> To register to vote you must complete a voter registration application on paper or online at RegisterToVote.ca.gov. When you register online, the system will search the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) database for your *California driver license or identification card number, date of birth, AND last four digits of your social security number.* If your information is found and you authorize elections officials' use of your DMV signature, an electronic image of your DMV signature will be added to your voter registration application after you click "submit" at the end of the online application. If there is no signature on file with DMV, all of your information will be transmitted to your county elections office; you will just need to click "print," sign the paper application, and mail it. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility.​
> Emphasis added
Click to expand...


Are you telling us that since DMV did not transmit the registrations to SecState, nine if the DMV registrants were eligible to vote?


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'm claiming that Dems can't even win CA without illegals


Don't just claim it -- prove it. You can't even prove a single illegal alien voted in California in the 2016 election; no less, 3,000,000


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The California DMV will just forward a signature copy to the agency responsible for the voter registration in the district. The fact is that a person can get the registration online and does not need a California DL, or an ID card to register. IF you have a Social security card (Actually the last four digits) and a current address in the district you can just lie and call yourself a citizen and they will register you to vote as a citizen. Hence the question, "If I vote am I a citizen"?
> 
> As for Trump, he is the PRESIDENT and hopefully will be for eight years, followed by Pence for eight, then Palin for eight, then >>>> so cry some more.
> 
> 
> 
> When do you people stop making shit up??
> 
> No, you cannot register to vote in California with only the last 4 digits of a social security number and an address. You also need a valid Californian driver's license or ID card, which illegal alien's can't get. They only qualify for an AB-60 license which cannot be used to register to vote.
> 
> *How do I register to vote?*
> 
> To register to vote you must complete a voter registration application on paper or online at RegisterToVote.ca.gov. When you register online, the system will search the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) database for your *California driver license or identification card number, date of birth, AND last four digits of your social security number.* If your information is found and you authorize elections officials' use of your DMV signature, an electronic image of your DMV signature will be added to your voter registration application after you click "submit" at the end of the online application. If there is no signature on file with DMV, all of your information will be transmitted to your county elections office; you will just need to click "print," sign the paper application, and mail it. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility.​
> Emphasis added
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you telling us that since DMV did not transmit the registrations to SecState, nine if the DMV registrants were eligible to vote?
Click to expand...

I'm telling you that's barely a legible sentence. As far as the DMV submitting applicant data to the Secretary of State, eligible voters' data gets sent, ineligible voters' data, such as illegal immigrants, does not.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The California DMV will just forward a signature copy to the agency responsible for the voter registration in the district. The fact is that a person can get the registration online and does not need a California DL, or an ID card to register. IF you have a Social security card (Actually the last four digits) and a current address in the district you can just lie and call yourself a citizen and they will register you to vote as a citizen. Hence the question, "If I vote am I a citizen"?
> 
> As for Trump, he is the PRESIDENT and hopefully will be for eight years, followed by Pence for eight, then Palin for eight, then >>>> so cry some more.
> 
> 
> 
> When do you people stop making shit up??
> 
> No, you cannot register to vote in California with only the last 4 digits of a social security number and an address. You also need a valid Californian driver's license or ID card, which illegal alien's can't get. They only qualify for an AB-60 license which cannot be used to register to vote.
> 
> *How do I register to vote?*
> 
> To register to vote you must complete a voter registration application on paper or online at RegisterToVote.ca.gov. When you register online, the system will search the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) database for your *California driver license or identification card number, date of birth, AND last four digits of your social security number.* If your information is found and you authorize elections officials' use of your DMV signature, an electronic image of your DMV signature will be added to your voter registration application after you click "submit" at the end of the online application. If there is no signature on file with DMV, all of your information will be transmitted to your county elections office; you will just need to click "print," sign the paper application, and mail it. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility.​
> Emphasis added
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you telling us that since DMV did not transmit the registrations to SecState, nine if the DMV registrants were eligible to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you that's barely a legible sentence. As far as the DMV submitting applicant data to the Secretary of State, eligible voters' data gets sent, ineligible voters' data, such as illegal immigrants, does not.
Click to expand...


You keep saying "eligible voters' data gets sent, ineligible voters' data, such as illegal immigrants, does not" as if that were true, when I've pointed out to you many times in this thread that's simply not true.

Either:  a) English is not your first language, or b) you're intentionally being vague and at this point dishonest in pursuing your unsubstantiated claims

"*What is the process?*

When people go to the DMV to obtain or renew a driver's license, or to get a state identification card, they’ll be asked for the usual information in such transactions, such as their name, date of birth and address. They’ll also be asked to affirm their eligibility to vote and will be given the choice of opting out of registering at that time. Information about anyone who does not decline registration will be electronically transmitted from the DMV to the secretary of state’s office, where citizenship will be verified and names will be added to the voter rolls.

*When will this go into effect?*

That’s unclear. The law goes into place on Jan. 1, 2016, but the DMV said in a statement that it would not send information to the secretary of state until that office "develops regulations, completes a statewide database system and funding is secured to implement this program.” The regulations, which must be agreed upon between the DMV and the secretary of state, will have to settle basic procedural issues, such as how the “opt-out” question will be phrased and how often the DMV will transmit data."

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

So, much like Fauns dishonest "trump mocking reporter with disabilities" signature, we see that he's also dishonest in CA DMV procedures.

*"...the DMV said in a statement that it would not send information to the secretary of state until that office "develops regulations, completes a statewide database system and funding is secured to implement this program.”*


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The California DMV will just forward a signature copy to the agency responsible for the voter registration in the district. The fact is that a person can get the registration online and does not need a California DL, or an ID card to register. IF you have a Social security card (Actually the last four digits) and a current address in the district you can just lie and call yourself a citizen and they will register you to vote as a citizen. Hence the question, "If I vote am I a citizen"?
> 
> As for Trump, he is the PRESIDENT and hopefully will be for eight years, followed by Pence for eight, then Palin for eight, then >>>> so cry some more.
> 
> 
> 
> When do you people stop making shit up??
> 
> No, you cannot register to vote in California with only the last 4 digits of a social security number and an address. You also need a valid Californian driver's license or ID card, which illegal alien's can't get. They only qualify for an AB-60 license which cannot be used to register to vote.
> 
> *How do I register to vote?*
> 
> To register to vote you must complete a voter registration application on paper or online at RegisterToVote.ca.gov. When you register online, the system will search the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) database for your *California driver license or identification card number, date of birth, AND last four digits of your social security number.* If your information is found and you authorize elections officials' use of your DMV signature, an electronic image of your DMV signature will be added to your voter registration application after you click "submit" at the end of the online application. If there is no signature on file with DMV, all of your information will be transmitted to your county elections office; you will just need to click "print," sign the paper application, and mail it. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility.​
> Emphasis added
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you telling us that since DMV did not transmit the registrations to SecState, nine if the DMV registrants were eligible to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you that's barely a legible sentence. As far as the DMV submitting applicant data to the Secretary of State, eligible voters' data gets sent, ineligible voters' data, such as illegal immigrants, does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying "eligible voters' data gets sent, ineligible voters' data, such as illegal immigrants, does not" as if that were true, when I've pointed out to you many times in this thread that's simply not true.
> 
> Either:  a) English is not your first language, or b) you;re intentionally being vague and at this point dishonest in pursuing your unsubstantiated claims
Click to expand...

Unsubstantiated??

LOLOLOL

It's in the link *you're posting.* 

_*Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not. *That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration._​
It's no one else's fault you're too crazy to understand what you post.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm claiming that Dems can't even win CA without illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just claim it -- prove it. You can't even prove a single illegal alien voted in California in the 2016 election; no less, 3,000,000
Click to expand...


Millions and millions of illegals voted, how the hell do you suppose Hillary won?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm claiming that Dems can't even win CA without illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just claim it -- prove it. You can't even prove a single illegal alien voted in California in the 2016 election; no less, 3,000,000
Click to expand...




It's been proven over and over in this thread.

And you've proven exactly what the OP claimed:

Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*

*The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The California DMV will just forward a signature copy to the agency responsible for the voter registration in the district. The fact is that a person can get the registration online and does not need a California DL, or an ID card to register. IF you have a Social security card (Actually the last four digits) and a current address in the district you can just lie and call yourself a citizen and they will register you to vote as a citizen. Hence the question, "If I vote am I a citizen"?
> 
> As for Trump, he is the PRESIDENT and hopefully will be for eight years, followed by Pence for eight, then Palin for eight, then >>>> so cry some more.
> 
> 
> 
> When do you people stop making shit up??
> 
> No, you cannot register to vote in California with only the last 4 digits of a social security number and an address. You also need a valid Californian driver's license or ID card, which illegal alien's can't get. They only qualify for an AB-60 license which cannot be used to register to vote.
> 
> *How do I register to vote?*
> 
> To register to vote you must complete a voter registration application on paper or online at RegisterToVote.ca.gov. When you register online, the system will search the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) database for your *California driver license or identification card number, date of birth, AND last four digits of your social security number.* If your information is found and you authorize elections officials' use of your DMV signature, an electronic image of your DMV signature will be added to your voter registration application after you click "submit" at the end of the online application. If there is no signature on file with DMV, all of your information will be transmitted to your county elections office; you will just need to click "print," sign the paper application, and mail it. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility.​
> Emphasis added
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you telling us that since DMV did not transmit the registrations to SecState, nine if the DMV registrants were eligible to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you that's barely a legible sentence. As far as the DMV submitting applicant data to the Secretary of State, eligible voters' data gets sent, ineligible voters' data, such as illegal immigrants, does not.
Click to expand...




I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*

And guess what?

*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
*If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!*





*California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015

*Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/



Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.

*Which performer was murdered by the president of their own fan club?*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm claiming that Dems can't even win CA without illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just claim it -- prove it. You can't even prove a single illegal alien voted in California in the 2016 election; no less, 3,000,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been proven over and over in this thread.
> 
> And you've proven exactly what the OP claimed:
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> *The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
Click to expand...


I think Stats and Starkey just pay him per post, so he's incentivized just to cut and paste the same incorrect information


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm claiming that Dems can't even win CA without illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just claim it -- prove it. You can't even prove a single illegal alien voted in California in the 2016 election; no less, 3,000,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been proven over and over in this thread.
> 
> And you've proven exactly what the OP claimed:
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> *The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Stats and Starkey just pay him per post, so he's incentivized just to cut and paste the same incorrect information
Click to expand...




And.....I sense a palpable fear of the Democrat scheme being exposed!!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm claiming that Dems can't even win CA without illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just claim it -- prove it. You can't even prove a single illegal alien voted in California in the 2016 election; no less, 3,000,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been proven over and over in this thread.
> 
> And you've proven exactly what the OP claimed:
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> *The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Stats and Starkey just pay him per post, so he's incentivized just to cut and paste the same incorrect information
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.....I sense a palpable fear of the Democrat scheme being exposed!!!!
Click to expand...


Without Illegals, they'd lose CA, hell, all 57 states would be in play


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm claiming that Dems can't even win CA without illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just claim it -- prove it. You can't even prove a single illegal alien voted in California in the 2016 election; no less, 3,000,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been proven over and over in this thread.
> 
> And you've proven exactly what the OP claimed:
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> *The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Stats and Starkey just pay him per post, so he's incentivized just to cut and paste the same incorrect information
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.....I sense a palpable fear of the Democrat scheme being exposed!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without Illegals, they'd lose CA, hell, all 57 states would be in play
Click to expand...




And there could not be better, stronger proof of what you say than their party head.....and titular head of the LBGT Movement, Barack 'the snake' Obama, actually telling illegal alien to go out and vote!!!!

The snake wouldn't take the chance of verbalizing the illegality if the Democrats didn't need their votes.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> And there could not be better, stronger proof of what you say than their party head.....and titular head of the LBGT Movement,* Barack 'the snake' Obama, actually telling illegal alien to go out and vote!!!!*
> 
> The snake wouldn't take the chance of verbalizing the illegality if the Democrats didn't need their votes.




You must be homeschooled, wiith an idiot for a teacher.  You already got you r ass handed to you two days ago when you said that.  You were shown the person asking the question was a US citizen, and she asked about what would happen if she voted.



Faun said:


> Despite her blatant lie that Obama was assuring "the illegal voter," he was actually speaking to, and assuring, Gina Rodriguez -- a U.S. citizen.
> 
> He even said to Gina Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen, "when YOU vote"
> 
> Now stop lying, ya ancient biddy.



RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. *So if I vote,* will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?

OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote, you are a citizen* yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there could not be better, stronger proof of what you say than their party head.....and titular head of the LBGT Movement,* Barack 'the snake' Obama, actually telling illegal alien to go out and vote!!!!*
> 
> The snake wouldn't take the chance of verbalizing the illegality if the Democrats didn't need their votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be homeschooled, wiith an idiot for a teacher.  You already got you r ass handed to you two days ago when you said that.  You were shown the person asking the question was a US citizen, and she asked about what would happen if she voted.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite her blatant lie that Obama was assuring "the illegal voter," he was actually speaking to, and assuring, Gina Rodriguez -- a U.S. citizen.
> 
> He even said to Gina Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen, "when YOU vote"
> 
> Now stop lying, ya ancient biddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. *So if I vote,* will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote, you are a citizen* yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
Click to expand...




You need that same custard pie smashed in your kisser again???

Sure thing.





1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:

*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'
'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_


_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



_Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._


_Are you?_







Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.



Read the whole quote.

RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. *So if I vote, *will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?

OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote,* you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.

In essence

She [a US citizen] asked* if I vote*
He said [to a US citizen] *when you vote.*


----------



## radical right

Sell stupid someplace else.


----------



## radical right

RODRIGUEZ:  So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?

OBAMA:  first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.   The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the whole quote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. *So if I vote, *will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote,* you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> In essence
> 
> She [a US citizen] asked* if I vote*
> He said [to a US citizen] *when you vote.*
Click to expand...




No, you read it, you ignoramus:

You need that same custard pie smashed in your kisser again???

Sure thing.






1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:

*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'
'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_


_4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



_Or...*are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way.*_


_Are you?_







Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> RODRIGUEZ:  So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA:  first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.   The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.





You lying bag of offal...

*First she makes clear that she is asking as an illegal alien.*
The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.

Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:

*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm claiming that Dems can't even win CA without illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just claim it -- prove it. You can't even prove a single illegal alien voted in California in the 2016 election; no less, 3,000,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Millions and millions of illegals voted, how the hell do you suppose Hillary won?
Click to expand...

Don't just say it -- *prove it.*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm claiming that Dems can't even win CA without illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just claim it -- prove it. You can't even prove a single illegal alien voted in California in the 2016 election; no less, 3,000,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been proven over and over in this thread.
> 
> And you've proven exactly what the OP claimed:
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> *The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
Click to expand...

You've proven nothing other than you're delirious. What had been proven repeatedly is that California does not register illegal aliens to vote when they obtain an AB-60 driver's license.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The California DMV will just forward a signature copy to the agency responsible for the voter registration in the district. The fact is that a person can get the registration online and does not need a California DL, or an ID card to register. IF you have a Social security card (Actually the last four digits) and a current address in the district you can just lie and call yourself a citizen and they will register you to vote as a citizen. Hence the question, "If I vote am I a citizen"?
> 
> As for Trump, he is the PRESIDENT and hopefully will be for eight years, followed by Pence for eight, then Palin for eight, then >>>> so cry some more.
> 
> 
> 
> When do you people stop making shit up??
> 
> No, you cannot register to vote in California with only the last 4 digits of a social security number and an address. You also need a valid Californian driver's license or ID card, which illegal alien's can't get. They only qualify for an AB-60 license which cannot be used to register to vote.
> 
> *How do I register to vote?*
> 
> To register to vote you must complete a voter registration application on paper or online at RegisterToVote.ca.gov. When you register online, the system will search the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) database for your *California driver license or identification card number, date of birth, AND last four digits of your social security number.* If your information is found and you authorize elections officials' use of your DMV signature, an electronic image of your DMV signature will be added to your voter registration application after you click "submit" at the end of the online application. If there is no signature on file with DMV, all of your information will be transmitted to your county elections office; you will just need to click "print," sign the paper application, and mail it. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility.​
> Emphasis added
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you telling us that since DMV did not transmit the registrations to SecState, nine if the DMV registrants were eligible to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you that's barely a legible sentence. As far as the DMV submitting applicant data to the Secretary of State, eligible voters' data gets sent, ineligible voters' data, such as illegal immigrants, does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *Which performer was murdered by the president of their own fan club?*
Click to expand...

You're beyond ignorant. There is no special "blue bar" on an AB-60 license. And even if there was and even if a poll worker didn't bother to check ... said illegal alien is still not registered and still not on the voter rolls.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm claiming that Dems can't even win CA without illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just claim it -- prove it. You can't even prove a single illegal alien voted in California in the 2016 election; no less, 3,000,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been proven over and over in this thread.
> 
> And you've proven exactly what the OP claimed:
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> *The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've proven nothing other than you're delirious. What had been proven repeatedly is that California does not register illegal aliens to vote when they obtain an AB-60 driver's license.
Click to expand...




If I haven't proven it.....why are you so upset?

Ohhhhh.....you looked in the mirror again????


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> *First she makes clear that she is asking as an illegal alien.*
> The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't



This is what makes you look STUPID.

The Empowering Reason Gina Rodriguez Interviewed President Obama Ahead of the Election

*Gina Rodriguez Interviewed President Obama Ahead of the Election*

Gina Rodriguez has never been one to stay silent. Up until now, however, the inspiring Puerto Rican actress and star of Jane the Virgin had yet to weigh in on the upcoming presidential election. So, just days away, she decided to change that by interviewing President Obama — naturally.

*Puerto RIcans are citizens, you dolt.*


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm claiming that Dems can't even win CA without illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just claim it -- prove it. You can't even prove a single illegal alien voted in California in the 2016 election; no less, 3,000,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been proven over and over in this thread.
> 
> And you've proven exactly what the OP claimed:
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> *The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Stats and Starkey just pay him per post, so he's incentivized just to cut and paste the same incorrect information
Click to expand...

Spits the idiot who moronically says illegals are registered to vote at a DMV; which he based on an article which says they're not.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The California DMV will just forward a signature copy to the agency responsible for the voter registration in the district. The fact is that a person can get the registration online and does not need a California DL, or an ID card to register. IF you have a Social security card (Actually the last four digits) and a current address in the district you can just lie and call yourself a citizen and they will register you to vote as a citizen. Hence the question, "If I vote am I a citizen"?
> 
> As for Trump, he is the PRESIDENT and hopefully will be for eight years, followed by Pence for eight, then Palin for eight, then >>>> so cry some more.
> 
> 
> 
> When do you people stop making shit up??
> 
> No, you cannot register to vote in California with only the last 4 digits of a social security number and an address. You also need a valid Californian driver's license or ID card, which illegal alien's can't get. They only qualify for an AB-60 license which cannot be used to register to vote.
> 
> *How do I register to vote?*
> 
> To register to vote you must complete a voter registration application on paper or online at RegisterToVote.ca.gov. When you register online, the system will search the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) database for your *California driver license or identification card number, date of birth, AND last four digits of your social security number.* If your information is found and you authorize elections officials' use of your DMV signature, an electronic image of your DMV signature will be added to your voter registration application after you click "submit" at the end of the online application. If there is no signature on file with DMV, all of your information will be transmitted to your county elections office; you will just need to click "print," sign the paper application, and mail it. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility.​
> Emphasis added
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you telling us that since DMV did not transmit the registrations to SecState, nine if the DMV registrants were eligible to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you that's barely a legible sentence. As far as the DMV submitting applicant data to the Secretary of State, eligible voters' data gets sent, ineligible voters' data, such as illegal immigrants, does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *Which performer was murdered by the president of their own fan club?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond ignorant. There is no special "blue bar" on an AB-60 license. And even if there was and even if a poll worker didn't bother to check ... said illegal alien is still not registered and still not on the voter rolls.
Click to expand...



Who cares what the ID says.....they show some bogus driver's license, and Democrat apparatchiks send 'em into the voting booth.


You know that, don't you.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just claim it -- prove it. You can't even prove a single illegal alien voted in California in the 2016 election; no less, 3,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been proven over and over in this thread.
> 
> And you've proven exactly what the OP claimed:
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> *The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Stats and Starkey just pay him per post, so he's incentivized just to cut and paste the same incorrect information
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.....I sense a palpable fear of the Democrat scheme being exposed!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without Illegals, they'd lose CA, hell, all 57 states would be in play
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there could not be better, stronger proof of what you say than their party head.....and titular head of the LBGT Movement, Barack 'the snake' Obama, actually telling illegal alien to go out and vote!!!!
> 
> The snake wouldn't take the chance of verbalizing the illegality if the Democrats didn't need their votes.
Click to expand...

What a pity you can't post without lying.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *First she makes clear that she is asking as an illegal alien.*
> The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what makes you look STUPID.
> 
> The Empowering Reason Gina Rodriguez Interviewed President Obama Ahead of the Election
> 
> *Gina Rodriguez Interviewed President Obama Ahead of the Election*
> 
> Gina Rodriguez has never been one to stay silent. Up until now, however, the inspiring Puerto Rican actress and star of Jane the Virgin had yet to weigh in on the upcoming presidential election. So, just days away, she decided to change that by interviewing President Obama — naturally.
> 
> *Puerto RIcans are citizens, you dolt.*
Click to expand...



I asked you a question:


_....are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._


_Are you?_


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there could not be better, stronger proof of what you say than their party head.....and titular head of the LBGT Movement,* Barack 'the snake' Obama, actually telling illegal alien to go out and vote!!!!*
> 
> The snake wouldn't take the chance of verbalizing the illegality if the Democrats didn't need their votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be homeschooled, wiith an idiot for a teacher.  You already got you r ass handed to you two days ago when you said that.  You were shown the person asking the question was a US citizen, and she asked about what would happen if she voted.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite her blatant lie that Obama was assuring "the illegal voter," he was actually speaking to, and assuring, Gina Rodriguez -- a U.S. citizen.
> 
> He even said to Gina Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen, "when YOU vote"
> 
> Now stop lying, ya ancient biddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. *So if I vote,* will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote, you are a citizen* yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need that same custard pie smashed in your kisser again???
> 
> Sure thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'
> 'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
Click to expand...

Which is what Obama said to Gina Rodriguez, a U. S. citizen herself.

You lose again.


----------



## radical right

Yo... homeschool.

Puerto ricans are citizens.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> _....are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_




*Fox Deceptively Edits Obama Interview to Falsely Claim He Told Illegal Immigrants to Vote


"Fox Deceptively Edits Obama Interview to Falsely Claim He Told Illegal Immigrants to Vote"*


----------



## 12icer

Faun said:


> Don't just say it -- *prove it.
> *
> What a pity you can't post without lying.




Why can you prove any of your shit rhetoric about Trump? HELL NO because it is ALL lies and you all know it is just to slow the death of your dreams of a communist USA.

Better YOU PROVE THEY DIDN"T LIKE YOU ARE ASKING TRUMP to do. PONKEY PUKER.


----------



## Faun

radical right said:


> RODRIGUEZ:  So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA:  first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.   The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.


Wait... it gets even better. Obama went on to add...

_*...what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school... who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote. But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."*_​
Political Hack is sooo rightarded, she actually claims Obama was trying to encourage illegal aliens to vote by telling them they can't.

Hell, that quote from Obama is so thoroughly destructive to her hallucinations, she actually posted a video which cut that part of his dialog out. She m's so dishonest, she was hoping no one would see the full video where he says illegals can't vote so she could sell her lied to other conservative duped.

Even worse, I asked her more than 30 times about Obama saying that; and to this day, she still cowers in fear over that question because she knows the answer utterly destroys her idiocy...

*35th time* ...Obama said [illegals] "can't legally vote." *How is that encouraging them to vote?*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the whole quote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. *So if I vote, *will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote,* you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> In essence
> 
> She [a US citizen] asked* if I vote*
> He said [to a US citizen] *when you vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you read it, you ignoramus:
> 
> You need that same custard pie smashed in your kisser again???
> 
> Sure thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'
> 'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...*are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way.*_
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
Click to expand...

You're still lying as Obama was still speaking to a *U.S. citizen* when he said, _"... when *you* vote..._


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm claiming that Dems can't even win CA without illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just claim it -- prove it. You can't even prove a single illegal alien voted in California in the 2016 election; no less, 3,000,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been proven over and over in this thread.
> 
> And you've proven exactly what the OP claimed:
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> *The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.*
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've proven nothing other than you're delirious. What had been proven repeatedly is that California does not register illegal aliens to vote when they obtain an AB-60 driver's license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I haven't proven it.....why are you so upset?
> 
> Ohhhhh.....you looked in the mirror again????
Click to expand...

That you think that post of mine portrays me as upset only serves as further evidence that you're delirious.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> When do you people stop making shit up??
> 
> No, you cannot register to vote in California with only the last 4 digits of a social security number and an address. You also need a valid Californian driver's license or ID card, which illegal alien's can't get. They only qualify for an AB-60 license which cannot be used to register to vote.
> 
> *How do I register to vote?*
> 
> To register to vote you must complete a voter registration application on paper or online at RegisterToVote.ca.gov. When you register online, the system will search the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) database for your *California driver license or identification card number, date of birth, AND last four digits of your social security number.* If your information is found and you authorize elections officials' use of your DMV signature, an electronic image of your DMV signature will be added to your voter registration application after you click "submit" at the end of the online application. If there is no signature on file with DMV, all of your information will be transmitted to your county elections office; you will just need to click "print," sign the paper application, and mail it. Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility.​
> Emphasis added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you telling us that since DMV did not transmit the registrations to SecState, nine if the DMV registrants were eligible to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you that's barely a legible sentence. As far as the DMV submitting applicant data to the Secretary of State, eligible voters' data gets sent, ineligible voters' data, such as illegal immigrants, does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say* Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.*
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *Which performer was murdered by the president of their own fan club?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond ignorant. There is no special "blue bar" on an AB-60 license. And even if there was and even if a poll worker didn't bother to check ... said illegal alien is still not registered and still not on the voter rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the ID says.....they show some bogus driver's license, and Democrat apparatchiks send 'em into the voting booth.
> 
> 
> You know that, don't you.
Click to expand...

What I know is you have zero evidence to prove that.


----------



## radical right

Faun said:


> Hell, that quote from Obama is so thoroughly destructive to her hallucinations, *she actually posted a video which cut that part of his dialog out. *She m's so dishonest, she was hoping no one would see the full video where he says illegals can't vote so she could sell her lied to other conservative duped.\



It explains why she constantly reposts the same exact spam clips.  She can't debate, and tries to wear you out by just posting the same disproved talking points.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *First she makes clear that she is asking as an illegal alien.*
> The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what makes you look STUPID.
> 
> The Empowering Reason Gina Rodriguez Interviewed President Obama Ahead of the Election
> 
> *Gina Rodriguez Interviewed President Obama Ahead of the Election*
> 
> Gina Rodriguez has never been one to stay silent. Up until now, however, the inspiring Puerto Rican actress and star of Jane the Virgin had yet to weigh in on the upcoming presidential election. So, just days away, she decided to change that by interviewing President Obama — naturally.
> 
> *Puerto RIcans are citizens, you dolt.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you a question:
> 
> 
> _....are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
Click to expand...

The claim is ... you are lying to portray his words as meaning something other than he said. Evidence of that, aside from your apparent lack of English comprehension..., is you posting the video which edits out where Obama says it's illegal for undocumented aliens to vote.

That you've been told this before yet you keep playing this same card is yet even more evidence you're delirious.


----------



## Faun

12icer said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just say it -- *prove it.
> *
> What a pity you can't post without lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can you prove any of your shit rhetoric about Trump? HELL NO because it is ALL lies and you all know it is just to slow the death of your dreams of a communist USA.
> 
> Better YOU PROVE THEY DIDN"T LIKE YOU ARE ASKING TRUMP to do. PONKEY PUKER.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

radical right said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, that quote from Obama is so thoroughly destructive to her hallucinations, *she actually posted a video which cut that part of his dialog out. *She m's so dishonest, she was hoping no one would see the full video where he says illegals can't vote so she could sell her lied to other conservative duped.\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It explains why she constantly reposts the same exact spam clips.  She can't debate, and tries to wear you out by just posting the same disproved talking points.
Click to expand...

No worries. I have a high tolerance for rightards.


----------



## radical right

Faun said:


> No worries. I have a high tolerance for rightards.



Political chic is like the black knight from monty python and the holy grail.  You can cut off his arms and legs, and he claims it's just a scratch.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never lied? LOL LOL LOL. You cannot even prove anything from illegals votes to DL------ except LIES like your president a pathological liar. Keep it up.
> 
> You are using a link like CAIRCO is obvious an anti immigration racist group which you catered is a pure garbage.
> The 50 millions is about the equivalent of 19 states from Utah all the way down to Wyoming with a total combined of 48 millions population based from 2017 count. How is that even possible?
> 
> But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions."
> 
> Well, then....time to smack you around some more....smack some sense into you.
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that *a minimum of five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven. *That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and* multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. *Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?*
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, booyyyyyyeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a BIG LIAR  BIG TIME. A pathological liar just like your god Trump.
> So far you have not proven any where that illegal aliens votes by the millions.
> Opinion repeat an opinion from any bullshiter like you or anyone doesn't mean a diddly shit. You need to come down with real data. Not just an opinion from any one that are anti immigration laws me racist CAIRCO.
> 
> The 50 to 80 millions you falsely claimed just doesn't make sense.
> 1.  It is the equivalent of about 20 to 25 US states.
> 2.  The numbers of illegals on welfare and that includes kids at public schools that alone will trash your 50 to 80 millions.
> 3. There are large part of US that you don't see illegals.
> 4. Are you aware that there are yearly count of US populations? The US population is about 313 millions------- Are you saying that those numbers are false? That you numbers is close to 400 millions repeat 400 millions?  You are such a bullshiter.
> 
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The 50 to 80 millions you falsely claimed just doesn't make sense."
> 
> Au contraire.....
> 
> I didn't say it.....experts said it.
> 
> 
> I quoted James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice,
> and several Border Patrol Agents.
> 
> I explained how they came up with their estimates.
> 
> And....the result for a moron.....you....is the usual 'is not, isssss noootttttttttt!!!!'
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idiot------ Those are just an opinion coming from anti immigration and anti Obama bull shit like you. Not a pure data.
> 
> Are you saying that James Walsh and Border Patrol Agents are telling the whole world that they are doing a shitty job?
> Oh I'm doing a very bad job very bad so those numbers are not the real numbers. Do you see how hypocrite and stupid fuck these people are?
> If you had a job ( I hope ) let say janitor------ Are you going to tell the whole company that you are a shitty worker?  Oh it's very dirty there, I didn't do my job, I'm a shitty worker so don't look over there--------- That's pure nonsense and stupidity on your part. Don't you think? Moron.
> 
> This is why I keep telling you to READ the link that you keep posting because you don't know a diddly shit.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew!!!!
> 
> 
> I was afraid you'd left.....and I was having such a good time destroying you!
> 
> 
> "Are you saying that James Walsh and Border Patrol Agents are telling the whole world that they are doing a shitty job?"
> 
> 
> See if this helps you understand the situation:
> 
> View attachment 130199
Click to expand...


Coming from anti immigration and anti Obama. What made you think your opinion is credible?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth coming from LIARS like you? LMAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo.....we agree, huh....that we just proved that I never lie, and you know less than nothing.
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you never lie, how on Earth do you explain you claiming the L.A. Times says illegals who get a license will be registered to vote when in reality, the L.A. Times explicitly states illegals who get a license will NOT be registered to vote?
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> *So who's lying? * You claiming the L.A. Times saying illegals can register to vote? Or the L.A. Times who says they can't register to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
Click to expand...


No your not winning anything from your lies.
1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola. 
We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about. 
2. So what are you trying to say?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But I believed the number is around 20 millions but not 50 millions."
> 
> Well, then....time to smack you around some more....smack some sense into you.
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that *a minimum of five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven. *That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and* multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. *Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly 80 million illegals occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?*
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, booyyyyyyeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a BIG LIAR  BIG TIME. A pathological liar just like your god Trump.
> So far you have not proven any where that illegal aliens votes by the millions.
> Opinion repeat an opinion from any bullshiter like you or anyone doesn't mean a diddly shit. You need to come down with real data. Not just an opinion from any one that are anti immigration laws me racist CAIRCO.
> 
> The 50 to 80 millions you falsely claimed just doesn't make sense.
> 1.  It is the equivalent of about 20 to 25 US states.
> 2.  The numbers of illegals on welfare and that includes kids at public schools that alone will trash your 50 to 80 millions.
> 3. There are large part of US that you don't see illegals.
> 4. Are you aware that there are yearly count of US populations? The US population is about 313 millions------- Are you saying that those numbers are false? That you numbers is close to 400 millions repeat 400 millions?  You are such a bullshiter.
> 
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The 50 to 80 millions you falsely claimed just doesn't make sense."
> 
> Au contraire.....
> 
> I didn't say it.....experts said it.
> 
> 
> I quoted James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice,
> and several Border Patrol Agents.
> 
> I explained how they came up with their estimates.
> 
> And....the result for a moron.....you....is the usual 'is not, isssss noootttttttttt!!!!'
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idiot------ Those are just an opinion coming from anti immigration and anti Obama bull shit like you. Not a pure data.
> 
> Are you saying that James Walsh and Border Patrol Agents are telling the whole world that they are doing a shitty job?
> Oh I'm doing a very bad job very bad so those numbers are not the real numbers. Do you see how hypocrite and stupid fuck these people are?
> If you had a job ( I hope ) let say janitor------ Are you going to tell the whole company that you are a shitty worker?  Oh it's very dirty there, I didn't do my job, I'm a shitty worker so don't look over there--------- That's pure nonsense and stupidity on your part. Don't you think? Moron.
> 
> This is why I keep telling you to READ the link that you keep posting because you don't know a diddly shit.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew!!!!
> 
> 
> I was afraid you'd left.....and I was having such a good time destroying you!
> 
> 
> "Are you saying that James Walsh and Border Patrol Agents are telling the whole world that they are doing a shitty job?"
> 
> 
> See if this helps you understand the situation:
> 
> View attachment 130199
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from anti immigration and anti Obama. What made you think your opinion is credible?
Click to expand...



Illegal aliens aren't 'immigrants,' you lying sack of offal.

They are criminals.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo.....we agree, huh....that we just proved that I never lie, and you know less than nothing.
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you never lie, how on Earth do you explain you claiming the L.A. Times says illegals who get a license will be registered to vote when in reality, the L.A. Times explicitly states illegals who get a license will NOT be registered to vote?
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> *So who's lying? * You claiming the L.A. Times saying illegals can register to vote? Or the L.A. Times who says they can't register to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
Click to expand...



1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.


2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
Now stop lying.*
They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/

3. "So what are you trying to say?"
You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:


Here's what I'm trying to say:

1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.

2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.


3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.


4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.


5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.


6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.


Clear enough?



Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
M'kay?


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you never lie, how on Earth do you explain you claiming the L.A. Times says illegals who get a license will be registered to vote when in reality, the L.A. Times explicitly states illegals who get a license will NOT be registered to vote?
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> *So who's lying? * You claiming the L.A. Times saying illegals can register to vote? Or the L.A. Times who says they can't register to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
Click to expand...


What you're "saying" is all untrue. So, what you're saying is you're a liar.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you're "saying" is all untrue. So, what you're saying is you're a liar.
Click to expand...



I never lie.

That's why you're here: by revealing the scam, the Democrat plans to infect and direct our elections with masses of mercenaries from beyond our border, I've wounded you and every supporter of the scheme.


You are either
1. a true believer in taking over our country

or

2. are incensed at what the thread reveals, as it destroys your worldview.



In either case.....
.....excellent.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you never lie, how on Earth do you explain you claiming the L.A. Times says illegals who get a license will be registered to vote when in reality, the L.A. Times explicitly states illegals who get a license will NOT be registered to vote?
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> *So who's lying? * You claiming the L.A. Times saying illegals can register to vote? Or the L.A. Times who says they can't register to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
Click to expand...

_"They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote"_

Do you ever stop lying, PoliticalHack?

Ever??

No, illegal aliens are not registered to vote.

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

_Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process._​


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you're "saying" is all untrue. So, what you're saying is you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> That's why you're here: by revealing the scam, the Democrat plans to infect and direct our elections with masses of mercenaries from beyond our border, I've wounded you and every supporter of the scheme.
> 
> 
> You are either
> 1. a true believer in taking over our country
> 
> or
> 
> 2. are incensed at what the thread reveals, as it destroys your worldview.
> 
> 
> 
> In either case.....
> .....excellent.
Click to expand...


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you're "saying" is all untrue. So, what you're saying is you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> That's why you're here: by revealing the scam, the Democrat plans to infect and direct our elections with masses of mercenaries from beyond our border, I've wounded you and every supporter of the scheme.
> 
> 
> You are either
> 1. a true believer in taking over our country
> 
> or
> 
> 2. are incensed at what the thread reveals, as it destroys your worldview.
> 
> 
> 
> In either case.....
> .....excellent.
Click to expand...


You are lying when you say you never lie.

Easily disproved "misstatement" of yours...that there are "50 million illegals" living in the US. Patently false.

5 facts about illegal immigration in the U.S.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you're "saying" is all untrue. So, what you're saying is you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> That's why you're here: by revealing the scam, the Democrat plans to infect and direct our elections with masses of mercenaries from beyond our border, I've wounded you and every supporter of the scheme.
> 
> 
> You are either
> 1. a true believer in taking over our country
> 
> or
> 
> 2. are incensed at what the thread reveals, as it destroys your worldview.
> 
> 
> 
> In either case.....
> .....excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying when you say you never lie.
> 
> Easily disproved "misstatement" of yours...that there are "50 million illegals" living in the US. Patently false.
> 
> 5 facts about illegal immigration in the U.S.
Click to expand...




First and foremost.... I never lie.

Second, your error: I didn't say it....experts did.


But....let's review the numbers for you:

1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.

Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.

*"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*

*Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?


*....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. 
*

2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*

*And it is.
*

Watch this:

3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes

"... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children. 

When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."* 
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research




_Increased the totals by 13%!!!
Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_

*Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*

And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.

But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.



4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*



5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*

*"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.



Journeymen* Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.

He concludes that:

*My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.


Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research

....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!

Gettin' nervous?


6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.

*The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*

What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.



True?

So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.

7. *And they vote.*

What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.


Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
...remember the Old Dominion study?

"Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.




But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
....and now

a. their icon, *Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()

and...

b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....


....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
* Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????*


You bet they did.



Destroyed your post, huh?

Excellent.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.




Never forget that California has LITERALLY institutionalized voter fraud by illegal aliens. Illegals are encouraged to vote and protected from prosecution by the scofflaw state.

{*This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered *to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization* and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and* that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}

Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.

California openly and actively encourages illegal aliens to vote, and automatically registers them to do so while assuring them that not recourse will be sought against illegal voting.

Millions of illegals vote in California every election, with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Uncensored2008 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget that California has LITERALLY institutionalized voter fraud by illegal aliens. Illegals are encouraged to vote and protected from prosecution by the scofflaw state.
> 
> {*This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered *to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization* and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and* that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> California openly and actively encourages illegal aliens to vote, and automatically registers them to do so while assuring them that not recourse will be sought against illegal voting.
> 
> Millions of illegals vote in California every election, with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state.
Click to expand...




The scam is evident and transparent, contrary to the permutations of 'Is not, isssss nooootttttttt!!!' posts by the Left's apparatchiks.


They know it, they hate it being revealed, and that's why this thread has gone on so long.


You can practically here them mumbling 'must-defend-party......'


----------



## PoliticalChic

Uncensored2008 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget that California has LITERALLY institutionalized voter fraud by illegal aliens. Illegals are encouraged to vote and protected from prosecution by the scofflaw state.
> 
> {*This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered *to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization* and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and* that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> California openly and actively encourages illegal aliens to vote, and automatically registers them to do so while assuring them that not recourse will be sought against illegal voting.
> 
> Millions of illegals vote in California every election, with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state.
Click to expand...



".....with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state."

And the promises of the snake, their President, that no one would come after them for voting.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PoliticalChic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget that California has LITERALLY institutionalized voter fraud by illegal aliens. Illegals are encouraged to vote and protected from prosecution by the scofflaw state.
> 
> {*This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered *to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization* and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and* that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> California openly and actively encourages illegal aliens to vote, and automatically registers them to do so while assuring them that not recourse will be sought against illegal voting.
> 
> Millions of illegals vote in California every election, with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is evident and transparent, contrary to the permutations of 'Is not, isssss nooootttttttt!!!' posts by the Left's apparatchiks.
> 
> 
> They know it, they hate it being revealed, and that's why this thread has gone on so long.
> 
> 
> You can practically here them mumbling 'must-defend-party......'
Click to expand...


California is OPENLY subverting the American election system. Forget Russia, what California has done to corrupt federal elections completely dwarfs even the most serious allegations made against the Russians. And unlike those, I have proof - in actual California statute, that they are openly subverting the election process.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PoliticalChic said:


> [
> 
> 
> ".....with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state."
> 
> And the promises of the snake, their President, that no one would come after them for voting.



Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you're "saying" is all untrue. So, what you're saying is you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> That's why you're here: by revealing the scam, the Democrat plans to infect and direct our elections with masses of mercenaries from beyond our border, I've wounded you and every supporter of the scheme.
> 
> 
> You are either
> 1. a true believer in taking over our country
> 
> or
> 
> 2. are incensed at what the thread reveals, as it destroys your worldview.
> 
> 
> 
> In either case.....
> .....excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying when you say you never lie.
> 
> Easily disproved "misstatement" of yours...that there are "50 million illegals" living in the US. Patently false.
> 
> 5 facts about illegal immigration in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost.... I never lie.
> 
> Second, your error: I didn't say it....experts did.
> 
> 
> But....let's review the numbers for you:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma.
> *
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*
> 
> *And it is.
> *
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen* Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.
> 
> 7. *And they vote.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
> ...remember the Old Dominion study?
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, *Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????*
> 
> 
> You bet they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed your post, huh?
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...

No, you destroyed your own credibility. But since you've already done that in the past, what difference does it make now?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Uncensored2008 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> ".....with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state."
> 
> And the promises of the snake, their President, that no one would come after them for voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
Click to expand...



Can't we corral Obama first???

After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget that California has LITERALLY institutionalized voter fraud by illegal aliens. Illegals are encouraged to vote and protected from prosecution by the scofflaw state.
> 
> {*This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered *to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization* and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and* that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> California openly and actively encourages illegal aliens to vote, and automatically registers them to do so while assuring them that not recourse will be sought against illegal voting.
> 
> Millions of illegals vote in California every election, with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is evident and transparent, contrary to the permutations of 'Is not, isssss nooootttttttt!!!' posts by the Left's apparatchiks.
> 
> 
> They know it, they hate it being revealed, and that's why this thread has gone on so long.
> 
> 
> You can practically here them mumbling 'must-defend-party......'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> California is OPENLY subverting the American election system. Forget Russia, what California has done to corrupt federal elections completely dwarfs even the most serious allegations made against the Russians. And unlike those, I have proof - in actual California statute, that they are openly subverting the election process.
Click to expand...

What a pity you can't prove your hallucinations.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> ".....with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state."
> 
> And the promises of the snake, their President, that no one would come after them for voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
Click to expand...

More lies. He told U.S. citizens to vote.

*Obama:* _"what is important for Latino *citizens* is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote*."_​


----------



## Uncensored2008

PoliticalChic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> ".....with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state."
> 
> And the promises of the snake, their President, that no one would come after them for voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
Click to expand...


Words are not actions. By signing a law that directly promotes and protects federal crimes, Brown has engage in a conspiracy to corrupt the American electoral process. He and Kamala Harris belong in prison. 

Even the most outrageous allegations the left have made against Russia are minuscule compared to the open and officially sanctioned election fraud perpetrated by the State of California on behalf of the democratic party. This isn't a theory, or just innuendo, it is fact written into law by these corrupt pigs.


----------



## meaner gene

PoliticalChic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> ".....with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state."
> 
> And the promises of the snake, their President, that no one would come after them for voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
Click to expand...


Obama never invited illegals to vote, In fact, when he talked to Gina what's her name, from jane the virgin. Obama specifically said that illegals couldn't vote.  I saw the video and read the transcript.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> ".....with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state."
> 
> And the promises of the snake, their President, that no one would come after them for voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words are not actions. By signing a law that directly promotes and protects federal crimes, Brown has engage in a conspiracy to corrupt the American electoral process. He and Kamala Harris belong in prison.
> 
> Even the most outrageous allegations the left have made against Russia are minuscule compared to the open and officially sanctioned election fraud perpetrated by the State of California on behalf of the democratic party. This isn't a theory, or just innuendo, it is fact written into law by these corrupt pigs.
Click to expand...

The law does not protect federal crimes. California automatically registers U.S. citizens to vote when they go to a DMV. The portion of the law you cited merely protects folks who were not eligible to vote but were registered inadvertently due to no fault of their own. It doesn't mean they get to vote if they're caught; it means the state assumes the responsibility for registering them when they shouldn't have.


----------



## Uncensored2008

meaner gene said:


> Obama never invited illegals to vote, In fact, when he talked to Gina what's her name, from jane the virgin. Obama specifically said that illegals couldn't vote.  I saw the video and read the transcript.



Regardless, the democrat controlled Mecca of leftism that is California openly promotes voting by illegals and protects those who vote illegally from prosecution. The fascist state is deliberately corrupting the American electoral system.


----------



## meaner gene

Uncensored2008 said:


> Regardless, the democrat controlled Mecca of leftism that is California openly promotes voting by illegals and protects those who vote illegally from prosecution. The fascist state is deliberately corrupting the American electoral system.



That chic claimed Obama told illegals they could vote,

That couldn't be firther from the truth.

RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.

OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. *Who can’t legally vote. *But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.

Nobody, including california, is either encouraging or allowing illegals to vote.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> ".....with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state."
> 
> And the promises of the snake, their President, that no one would come after them for voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words are not actions. By signing a law that directly promotes and protects federal crimes, Brown has engage in a conspiracy to corrupt the American electoral process. He and Kamala Harris belong in prison.
> 
> Even the most outrageous allegations the left have made against Russia are minuscule compared to the open and officially sanctioned election fraud perpetrated by the State of California on behalf of the democratic party. This isn't a theory, or just innuendo, it is fact written into law by these corrupt pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The law does not protect federal crimes. California automatically registers U.S. citizens to vote when they go to a DMV. The portion of the law you cited merely protects folks who were not eligible to vote but were registered inadvertently due to no fault of their own. It doesn't mean they get to vote if they're caught; it means the state assumes the responsibility for registering them when they shouldn't have.
Click to expand...


There is nothing inadvertent about it. The state openly registers illegals to vote and then protects them from prosecution. By providing the sanction of the state, the persons who are voting illegally by the millions, are immune to federal prosecution.

But Jerry Brown isn't, nor is Kamala Harris, Fabian Nunez, or the other fascist scum who openly hacked our electoral process and perverted the system.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama never invited illegals to vote, In fact, when he talked to Gina what's her name, from jane the virgin. Obama specifically said that illegals couldn't vote.  I saw the video and read the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, the democrat controlled Mecca of leftism that is California openly promotes voting by illegals and protects those who vote illegally from prosecution. The fascist state is deliberately corrupting the American electoral system.
Click to expand...

California is not openly promoting illegals to vote. You're a nut, remember?

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

_Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process._​


----------



## meaner gene

Uncensored2008 said:


> There is nothing inadvertent about it. The state openly registers illegals to vote and then protects them from prosecution..



Geez,.,.. another brain dead idiot.   California spent a ton of money on their DMV computers to make sure that illegal aliens, who have a special license designation, can't be used for voter registration.   Their illegal status is a scarlet letter "A" in the database.  Somebody at the DMV can't even override the designation.  So it's pretty much foolproof.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> ".....with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state."
> 
> And the promises of the snake, their President, that no one would come after them for voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words are not actions. By signing a law that directly promotes and protects federal crimes, Brown has engage in a conspiracy to corrupt the American electoral process. He and Kamala Harris belong in prison.
> 
> Even the most outrageous allegations the left have made against Russia are minuscule compared to the open and officially sanctioned election fraud perpetrated by the State of California on behalf of the democratic party. This isn't a theory, or just innuendo, it is fact written into law by these corrupt pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The law does not protect federal crimes. California automatically registers U.S. citizens to vote when they go to a DMV. The portion of the law you cited merely protects folks who were not eligible to vote but were registered inadvertently due to no fault of their own. It doesn't mean they get to vote if they're caught; it means the state assumes the responsibility for registering them when they shouldn't have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing inadvertent about it. The state openly registers illegals to vote and then protects them from prosecution. By providing the sanction of the state, the persons who are voting illegally by the millions, are immune to federal prosecution.
> 
> But Jerry Brown isn't, nor is Kamala Harris, Fabian Nunez, or the other fascist scum who openly hacked our electoral process and perverted the system.
Click to expand...

The state does not allow illegals to register. That should be evident to you by your inability to prove they do.


----------



## Uncensored2008

meaner gene said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, the democrat controlled Mecca of leftism that is California openly promotes voting by illegals and protects those who vote illegally from prosecution. The fascist state is deliberately corrupting the American electoral system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chic claimed Obama told illegals they could vote,
> 
> That couldn't be firther from the truth.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. *Who can’t legally vote. *But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> 
> Nobody, including california, is either encouraging or allowing illegals to vote.
Click to expand...



Regardless, California openly engages in federal election fraud every election cycle by openly registering illegal aliens and other non-citizens and protecting them from prosecution by providing official state sanction to their voting.

Fascists bristled that Trump pointed out the fact that California had 3 million illegal alien votes. If Trump was wrong it was due to being fat too conservative in the number. The last honest election in California was 2004.

The democrats are brazen in their open corruption, Sessions needs to start arresting the scum in California, while we still have a nation left.


----------



## meaner gene

Faun said:


> The state does not allow illegals to register. That should be evident to you by your inability to prove they do.



The california system is similar to the 'no fly list'.  You can't ask for a list of illegal aliens with california licenses, but if you ask for the status of a particular license holder, it immediately flags them out as having a non-federally approved license.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, the democrat controlled Mecca of leftism that is California openly promotes voting by illegals and protects those who vote illegally from prosecution. The fascist state is deliberately corrupting the American electoral system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chic claimed Obama told illegals they could vote,
> 
> That couldn't be firther from the truth.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. *Who can’t legally vote. *But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> 
> Nobody, including california, is either encouraging or allowing illegals to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, California openly engages in federal election fraud every election cycle by openly registering illegal aliens and other non-citizens and protecting them from prosecution by providing official state sanction to their voting.
> 
> Fascists bristled that Trump pointed out the fact that California had 3 million illegal alien votes. If Trump was wrong it was due to being fat too conservative in the number. The last honest election in California was 2004.
> 
> The democrats are brazen in their open corruption, Sessions needs to start arresting the scum in California, while we still have a nation left.
Click to expand...

As always, you prove to be too insane to converse with. You keep saying "regardless" to every one of your unsubstantiated claims as they get shot down; all the whole, offering nothing but hallucinations in lieu of actual evidence to back a word of your demented nonsense.

In other words... fucking prove a word you're saying....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> The state does not allow illegals to register. That should be evident to you by your inability to prove they do.



The state not only ALLOWS, but encourages illegals to register by automatically registering them and then providing official state sanction to their illegal acts.


----------



## meaner gene

Uncensored2008 said:


> Regardless, California openly engages in federal election fraud every election cycle by openly registering illegal aliens and other non-citizens and protecting them from prosecution by providing official state sanction to their voting.



I see you're too stupid to have an intelligent argument with.
You were shown california doesnt' register illegals, their DMV actually prevents illegals from registering, and still you insist the impossible is an everyday occurance.

Dismissed,


----------



## Uncensored2008

meaner gene said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing inadvertent about it. The state openly registers illegals to vote and then protects them from prosecution..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez,.,.. another brain dead idiot.   California spent a ton of money on their DMV computers to make sure that illegal aliens, who have a special license designation, can't be used for voter registration.   Their illegal status is a scarlet letter "A" in the database.  Somebody at the DMV can't even override the designation.  So it's pretty much foolproof.
Click to expand...


The state of California is the biggest perpetrator of election fraud on the planet. The state OPENLY engages in registering illegal aliens and encouraging them to vote.


----------



## Uncensored2008

meaner gene said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, California openly engages in federal election fraud every election cycle by openly registering illegal aliens and other non-citizens and protecting them from prosecution by providing official state sanction to their voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're too stupid to have an intelligent argument with.
> You were shown california doesnt' register illegals, their DMV actually prevents illegals from registering, and still you insist the impossible is an everyday occurance.
> 
> Dismissed,
Click to expand...


You are openly lying, of course.

{This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}

Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state does not allow illegals to register. That should be evident to you by your inability to prove they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The state not only ALLOWS, but encourages illegals to register by automatically registering them and then providing official state sanction to their illegal acts.
Click to expand...

Don't just cite yourself and repeat your nonsense -- *prove it...*


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, California openly engages in federal election fraud every election cycle by openly registering illegal aliens and other non-citizens and protecting them from prosecution by providing official state sanction to their voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're too stupid to have an intelligent argument with.
> You were shown california doesnt' register illegals, their DMV actually prevents illegals from registering, and still you insist the impossible is an everyday occurance.
> 
> Dismissed,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are openly lying, of course.
> 
> {This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
Click to expand...

Again, that is the state assuming responsibility for an ineligible person becoming registered since the state automatically registers Californians. The state still does everything they can to prevent illegals from becoming registered to vote.


----------



## meaner gene

Uncensored2008 said:


> You are openly lying, of course.
> 
> {This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program* in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.



Maybe you never made it past gradeschool, but that edited portion of the bill, just gives an illegal a held harmless for mistakes made by the state.  It doesn't make mistakes happen.  There are too many checks and balances, from the felon and mental health databases that are cross checked, to the DMV database that would automatically flag out an illegal, like the airports do with the no fly list.


----------



## PoliticalChic

meaner gene said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> ".....with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state."
> 
> And the promises of the snake, their President, that no one would come after them for voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama never invited illegals to vote, In fact, when he talked to Gina what's her name, from jane the virgin. Obama specifically said that illegals couldn't vote.  I saw the video and read the transcript.
Click to expand...


"Obama never invited illegals to vote,..'
Of course he did, you liar.





1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:


*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_






_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



_Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._


_Are you?_







Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


----------



## PoliticalChic

meaner gene said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, the democrat controlled Mecca of leftism that is California openly promotes voting by illegals and protects those who vote illegally from prosecution. The fascist state is deliberately corrupting the American electoral system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chic claimed Obama told illegals they could vote,
> 
> That couldn't be firther from the truth.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. *Who can’t legally vote. *But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> 
> Nobody, including california, is either encouraging or allowing illegals to vote.
Click to expand...



"That chic claimed Obama told illegals they could vote,"

And I just proved it.....


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> ".....with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state."
> 
> And the promises of the snake, their President, that no one would come after them for voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama never invited illegals to vote, In fact, when he talked to Gina what's her name, from jane the virgin. Obama specifically said that illegals couldn't vote.  I saw the video and read the transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obama never invited illegals to vote,..'
> Of course he did, you liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
Click to expand...

You're lying again.

Again, when Obama said, *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself,"* he said it to a U.S. citizen who is indeed a U.S. citizen herself.


----------



## PoliticalChic

meaner gene said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing inadvertent about it. The state openly registers illegals to vote and then protects them from prosecution..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez,.,.. another brain dead idiot.   California spent a ton of money on their DMV computers to make sure that illegal aliens, who have a special license designation, can't be used for voter registration.   Their illegal status is a scarlet letter "A" in the database.  Somebody at the DMV can't even override the designation.  So it's pretty much foolproof.
Click to expand...



And now your education continues:

illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting....."

Really?

I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.

And guess what?

*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
*If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!*





*California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015

*Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/



Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.

*What was the first television series to show a married couple sleeping in the same bed?*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing inadvertent about it. The state openly registers illegals to vote and then protects them from prosecution..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez,.,.. another brain dead idiot.   California spent a ton of money on their DMV computers to make sure that illegal aliens, who have a special license designation, can't be used for voter registration.   Their illegal status is a scarlet letter "A" in the database.  Somebody at the DMV can't even override the designation.  So it's pretty much foolproof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And now your education continues:
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting....."
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say ...
Click to expand...

Who cares what you say? You've proven yourself to be a deranged liar.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words are not actions. By signing a law that directly promotes and protects federal crimes, Brown has engage in a conspiracy to corrupt the American electoral process. He and Kamala Harris belong in prison.
> 
> Even the most outrageous allegations the left have made against Russia are minuscule compared to the open and officially sanctioned election fraud perpetrated by the State of California on behalf of the democratic party. This isn't a theory, or just innuendo, it is fact written into law by these corrupt pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The law does not protect federal crimes. California automatically registers U.S. citizens to vote when they go to a DMV. The portion of the law you cited merely protects folks who were not eligible to vote but were registered inadvertently due to no fault of their own. It doesn't mean they get to vote if they're caught; it means the state assumes the responsibility for registering them when they shouldn't have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing inadvertent about it. The state openly registers illegals to vote and then protects them from prosecution. By providing the sanction of the state, the persons who are voting illegally by the millions, are immune to federal prosecution.
> 
> But Jerry Brown isn't, nor is Kamala Harris, Fabian Nunez, or the other fascist scum who openly hacked our electoral process and perverted the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The state does not allow illegals to register. That should be evident to you by your inability to prove they do.
Click to expand...




"The state does not allow illegals to register. "

Nonsense.


"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


"With the law about to hit the two-year mark, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced that 806,000 illegal aliens have been granted driver licenses, according to the Bay Area’s _Mercury News_. 14,000 of those licenses were issued in November of this year.


In 2017, new motor voter law AB 1461 will go into effect, automatically registering most licensed California drivers to vote. As the _Mercury News_ points out, concerns have been raised about the crossover of AB60 *illegal alien licensees being illegally registered to vote as a result.* Some lawmakers have claimed there are safeguards against such a case."
California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart


----------



## PoliticalChic

meaner gene said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are openly lying, of course.
> 
> {This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program* in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you never made it past gradeschool, but that edited portion of the bill, just gives an illegal a held harmless for mistakes made by the state.  It doesn't make mistakes happen.  There are too many checks and balances, from the felon and mental health databases that are cross checked, to the DMV database that would automatically flag out an illegal, like the airports do with the no fly list.
Click to expand...




Pop-Quiz!


Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:


"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


And....from the LATimes:
"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## Seawytch

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you're "saying" is all untrue. So, what you're saying is you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> That's why you're here: by revealing the scam, the Democrat plans to infect and direct our elections with masses of mercenaries from beyond our border, I've wounded you and every supporter of the scheme.
> 
> 
> You are either
> 1. a true believer in taking over our country
> 
> or
> 
> 2. are incensed at what the thread reveals, as it destroys your worldview.
> 
> 
> 
> In either case.....
> .....excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying when you say you never lie.
> 
> Easily disproved "misstatement" of yours...that there are "50 million illegals" living in the US. Patently false.
> 
> 5 facts about illegal immigration in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost.... I never lie.
> 
> Second, your error: I didn't say it....experts did.
> 
> 
> But....let's review the numbers for you:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma.
> *
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*
> 
> *And it is.
> *
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen* Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.
> 
> 7. *And they vote.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
> ...remember the Old Dominion study?
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, *Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????*
> 
> 
> You bet they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed your post, huh?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you destroyed your own credibility. But since you've already done that in the past, what difference does it make now?
Click to expand...


Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words are not actions. By signing a law that directly promotes and protects federal crimes, Brown has engage in a conspiracy to corrupt the American electoral process. He and Kamala Harris belong in prison.
> 
> Even the most outrageous allegations the left have made against Russia are minuscule compared to the open and officially sanctioned election fraud perpetrated by the State of California on behalf of the democratic party. This isn't a theory, or just innuendo, it is fact written into law by these corrupt pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The law does not protect federal crimes. California automatically registers U.S. citizens to vote when they go to a DMV. The portion of the law you cited merely protects folks who were not eligible to vote but were registered inadvertently due to no fault of their own. It doesn't mean they get to vote if they're caught; it means the state assumes the responsibility for registering them when they shouldn't have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing inadvertent about it. The state openly registers illegals to vote and then protects them from prosecution. By providing the sanction of the state, the persons who are voting illegally by the millions, are immune to federal prosecution.
> 
> But Jerry Brown isn't, nor is Kamala Harris, Fabian Nunez, or the other fascist scum who openly hacked our electoral process and perverted the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The state does not allow illegals to register. That should be evident to you by your inability to prove they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The state does not allow illegals to register. "
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> "With the law about to hit the two-year mark, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced that 806,000 illegal aliens have been granted driver licenses, according to the Bay Area’s _Mercury News_. 14,000 of those licenses were issued in November of this year.
> 
> 
> In 2017, new motor voter law AB 1461 will go into effect, automatically registering most licensed California drivers to vote. As the _Mercury News_ points out, concerns have been raised about the crossover of AB60 *illegal alien licensees being illegally registered to vote as a result.* Some lawmakers have claimed there are safeguards against such a case."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
Click to expand...

As you've been shown repeatedly, to answer the "concerns" expressed in that Breitbart article....

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

_Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process._​


----------



## PoliticalChic

meaner gene said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state does not allow illegals to register. That should be evident to you by your inability to prove they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The california system is similar to the 'no fly list'.  You can't ask for a list of illegal aliens with california licenses, but if you ask for the status of a particular license holder, it immediately flags them out as having a non-federally approved license.
Click to expand...



Are you just pretending to be a fool, or one in actuality?

'Fess up!!!

No fly lists are patrolled by those who see a danger to America if they don't do their job.

Democrats who patrol voting precincts know exactly what they're expected to do: get illegal aliens into the voting booths.....
....exactly as the snake, Obama, told them to.



Let's check with some of the poll watchers:


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you're "saying" is all untrue. So, what you're saying is you're a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> That's why you're here: by revealing the scam, the Democrat plans to infect and direct our elections with masses of mercenaries from beyond our border, I've wounded you and every supporter of the scheme.
> 
> 
> You are either
> 1. a true believer in taking over our country
> 
> or
> 
> 2. are incensed at what the thread reveals, as it destroys your worldview.
> 
> 
> 
> In either case.....
> .....excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying when you say you never lie.
> 
> Easily disproved "misstatement" of yours...that there are "50 million illegals" living in the US. Patently false.
> 
> 5 facts about illegal immigration in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost.... I never lie.
> 
> Second, your error: I didn't say it....experts did.
> 
> 
> But....let's review the numbers for you:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma.
> *
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*
> 
> *And it is.
> *
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen* Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.
> 
> 7. *And they vote.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
> ...remember the Old Dominion study?
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, *Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????*
> 
> 
> You bet they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed your post, huh?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you destroyed your own credibility. But since you've already done that in the past, what difference does it make now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.
Click to expand...





Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....

...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> That's why you're here: by revealing the scam, the Democrat plans to infect and direct our elections with masses of mercenaries from beyond our border, I've wounded you and every supporter of the scheme.
> 
> 
> You are either
> 1. a true believer in taking over our country
> 
> or
> 
> 2. are incensed at what the thread reveals, as it destroys your worldview.
> 
> 
> 
> In either case.....
> .....excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying when you say you never lie.
> 
> Easily disproved "misstatement" of yours...that there are "50 million illegals" living in the US. Patently false.
> 
> 5 facts about illegal immigration in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost.... I never lie.
> 
> Second, your error: I didn't say it....experts did.
> 
> 
> But....let's review the numbers for you:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma.
> *
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*
> 
> *And it is.
> *
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen* Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.
> 
> 7. *And they vote.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
> ...remember the Old Dominion study?
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, *Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????*
> 
> 
> You bet they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed your post, huh?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you destroyed your own credibility. But since you've already done that in the past, what difference does it make now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
Click to expand...


I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies. 

Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying when you say you never lie.
> 
> Easily disproved "misstatement" of yours...that there are "50 million illegals" living in the US. Patently false.
> 
> 5 facts about illegal immigration in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost.... I never lie.
> 
> Second, your error: I didn't say it....experts did.
> 
> 
> But....let's review the numbers for you:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma.
> *
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*
> 
> *And it is.
> *
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen* Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.
> 
> 7. *And they vote.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
> ...remember the Old Dominion study?
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, *Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????*
> 
> 
> You bet they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed your post, huh?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you destroyed your own credibility. But since you've already done that in the past, what difference does it make now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
Click to expand...



Post #1198...you mistakenly linked it as responding to someone called Faun.


I was hoping you'd aim a post at me, so I could rip you again.


Now...are you ready to admit that I was correct and you make an error in 1199?



Speak up.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost.... I never lie.
> 
> Second, your error: I didn't say it....experts did.
> 
> 
> But....let's review the numbers for you:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma.
> *
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*
> 
> *And it is.
> *
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen* Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.
> 
> 7. *And they vote.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
> ...remember the Old Dominion study?
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, *Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????*
> 
> 
> You bet they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed your post, huh?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you destroyed your own credibility. But since you've already done that in the past, what difference does it make now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Post #1198...you mistakenly linked it as responding to someone called Faun.
> 
> 
> I was hoping you'd aim a post at me, so I could rip you again.
> 
> 
> Now...are you ready to admit that I was correct and you make an error in 1199?
> 
> 
> 
> Speak up.
Click to expand...


Yup, you're right...and wrong. I knew who I was responding to even if my phone doesn't.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you destroyed your own credibility. But since you've already done that in the past, what difference does it make now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Post #1198...you mistakenly linked it as responding to someone called Faun.
> 
> 
> I was hoping you'd aim a post at me, so I could rip you again.
> 
> 
> Now...are you ready to admit that I was correct and you make an error in 1199?
> 
> 
> 
> Speak up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, you're right...and wrong. I knew who I was responding to even if my phone doesn't.
Click to expand...



1. I accept that tortuous apology

2. I provided the conclusions of experts as to the underground population of illegal aliens.
As I pointed out, a small percent of that number easily accounts for the popular vote victory that Bill's wife claims.

3. I'm never wrong. I once thought I was wrong, turns out, I was mistaken.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Let's check with some of the poll watchers:



You know the republicans also send poll watchers to each precinct. You post racist pictures of scary looking black people, but that doesn't change there are an equal number of republican poll watchers, to check ID's.*  So you must think republicans are too stupid to check ID's.*


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Post #1198...you mistakenly linked it as responding to someone called Faun.
> 
> 
> I was hoping you'd aim a post at me, so I could rip you again.
> 
> 
> Now...are you ready to admit that I was correct and you make an error in 1199?
> 
> 
> 
> Speak up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, you're right...and wrong. I knew who I was responding to even if my phone doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I accept that tortuous apology
> 
> 2. I provided the conclusions of experts as to the underground population of illegal aliens.
> As I pointed out, a small percent of that number easily accounts for the popular vote victory that Bill's wife claims.
> 
> 3. I'm never wrong. I once thought I was wrong, turns out, I was mistaken.
Click to expand...


The experts like the Department of Homeland Security? They say 11.5 million.

_[The count of immigrants in the country illegally is an estimate, but several estimates put it in the same ballpark — and it's the 11 million ballpark, nowhere near 30 million. The _Pew Research Center _puts it at 11.3 million (a number that has held relatively steady for years, by its estimate, and is down by nearly 1 million from a recent peak in 2007). As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. Trump has in fact made the 30 million claim before, and _PolitiFact shot him down,_ labeling it "pants on fire," finding other independent estimates that were in the 11 to 12 million range. — Danielle Kurtzleben]_
_
Fact Check: Donald Trump's Speech On Immigration_

And Politifact rated it 






Donald Trump wrongly says the number of illegal immigrants is 30 million or higher


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Post #1198...you mistakenly linked it as responding to someone called Faun.
> 
> 
> I was hoping you'd aim a post at me, so I could rip you again.
> 
> 
> Now...are you ready to admit that I was correct and you make an error in 1199?
> 
> 
> 
> Speak up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, you're right...and wrong. I knew who I was responding to even if my phone doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I accept that tortuous apology
> 
> 2. I provided the conclusions of experts as to the underground population of illegal aliens.
> As I pointed out, a small percent of that number easily accounts for the popular vote victory that Bill's wife claims.
> 
> 3. I'm never wrong. I once thought I was wrong, turns out, I was mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The experts like the Department of Homeland Security? They say 11.5 million.
> 
> _[The count of immigrants in the country illegally is an estimate, but several estimates put it in the same ballpark — and it's the 11 million ballpark, nowhere near 30 million. The _Pew Research Center _puts it at 11.3 million (a number that has held relatively steady for years, by its estimate, and is down by nearly 1 million from a recent peak in 2007). As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. Trump has in fact made the 30 million claim before, and _PolitiFact shot him down,_ labeling it "pants on fire," finding other independent estimates that were in the 11 to 12 million range. — Danielle Kurtzleben]
> 
> Fact Check: Donald Trump's Speech On Immigration_
> 
> And Politifact rated it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump wrongly says the number of illegal immigrants is 30 million or higher
Click to expand...




You really can't be this stupid.....can you ???
*
11 million in 2003.....millions more every year....

....and the number is still 11 million.*



Amazing how indelible your indoctrination is.
That level of misunderstanding is like believing that purchasing an airline ticket makes one able to flap their arms and fly.



On top of it, the 'expert' you quote is a Liberal stenographer:
*PolitiFact.com* is a project operated by the _Tampa Bay Times_, in which reporters and editors from the _Times_ and affiliated media outlets "fact-check statements by members of Congress, the White House, lobbyists and interest groups".PolitiFact.com - Wikipedia


The _St. PetersburgTampa Bay Times_, which started PolitiFact in conjunction with the _Congressional Quarterly_, is a traditionally liberal paper.  We note that PolitiFact's stories appear to damage Republicans far more often than Democrats despite the fact that PF tends to choose about as many stories dealing with Republicans as for Democrats.  If the selection process was blind then either proportions should be approximately even or else the party with worse ratings should receive more ratings overall according to what PolitiFact lists as its selection criteria.  Plus our independent research helps confirm the hypothesis. PolitiFact Bias: About PolitiFact Bias/FAQ


"The _Tampa Bay Times_, which produces the PolitFact Truth-o-Meter, has not endorsed a single Republican candidate this century for any of the three most important positions on the Florida election ballot. Accordingly, the _Times_ scores a “Pants on Fire” for its lack of objectivity, according to an extensive analysis by Media Trackers Florida.

Since 2000, the _Times_ has issued 10 endorsements in elections for U.S. President, U.S. Senate, and Florida Governor. Nine of the 10 endorsements went to Democrats, with the sole exception being the_Times_’ endorsement of Democrat-leaning Independent Charlie Crist in the 2010 U.S. Senate contest."  PolitiFact Parent Tampa Bay Times Scores Pants on Fire for Partisan Bias - Media Trackers



*PolitiFact’s liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)*
PolitiFact's liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)




Pleeeezzzzz get your head out of wherever you left it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check with some of the poll watchers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the republicans also send poll watchers to each precinct. You post racist pictures of scary looking black people, but that doesn't change there are an equal number of republican poll watchers, to check ID's.*  So you must think republicans are too stupid to check ID's.*
Click to expand...



I know you've been trained to toss the term 'racist' as a way to silence the truth....

...won't work.

As they say, "racist' is a conservative winning the argument with a Liberal.
And so I am.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post #1198...you mistakenly linked it as responding to someone called Faun.
> 
> 
> I was hoping you'd aim a post at me, so I could rip you again.
> 
> 
> Now...are you ready to admit that I was correct and you make an error in 1199?
> 
> 
> 
> Speak up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, you're right...and wrong. I knew who I was responding to even if my phone doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I accept that tortuous apology
> 
> 2. I provided the conclusions of experts as to the underground population of illegal aliens.
> As I pointed out, a small percent of that number easily accounts for the popular vote victory that Bill's wife claims.
> 
> 3. I'm never wrong. I once thought I was wrong, turns out, I was mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The experts like the Department of Homeland Security? They say 11.5 million.
> 
> _[The count of immigrants in the country illegally is an estimate, but several estimates put it in the same ballpark — and it's the 11 million ballpark, nowhere near 30 million. The _Pew Research Center _puts it at 11.3 million (a number that has held relatively steady for years, by its estimate, and is down by nearly 1 million from a recent peak in 2007). As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. Trump has in fact made the 30 million claim before, and _PolitiFact shot him down,_ labeling it "pants on fire," finding other independent estimates that were in the 11 to 12 million range. — Danielle Kurtzleben]
> 
> Fact Check: Donald Trump's Speech On Immigration_
> 
> And Politifact rated it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump wrongly says the number of illegal immigrants is 30 million or higher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really can't be this stupid.....can you ???
> *
> 11 million in 2003.....millions more every year....
> 
> ....and the number is still 11 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how indelible your indoctrination is.
> That level of misunderstanding is like believing that purchasing an airline ticket makes one able to flap their arms and fly.
> 
> 
> 
> On top of it, the 'expert' you quote is a Liberal stenographer:
> *PolitiFact.com* is a project operated by the _Tampa Bay Times_, in which reporters and editors from the _Times_ and affiliated media outlets "fact-check statements by members of Congress, the White House, lobbyists and interest groups".PolitiFact.com - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The _St. PetersburgTampa Bay Times_, which started PolitiFact in conjunction with the _Congressional Quarterly_, is a traditionally liberal paper.  We note that PolitiFact's stories appear to damage Republicans far more often than Democrats despite the fact that PF tends to choose about as many stories dealing with Republicans as for Democrats.  If the selection process was blind then either proportions should be approximately even or else the party with worse ratings should receive more ratings overall according to what PolitiFact lists as its selection criteria.  Plus our independent research helps confirm the hypothesis. PolitiFact Bias: About PolitiFact Bias/FAQ
> 
> 
> "The _Tampa Bay Times_, which produces the PolitFact Truth-o-Meter, has not endorsed a single Republican candidate this century for any of the three most important positions on the Florida election ballot. Accordingly, the _Times_ scores a “Pants on Fire” for its lack of objectivity, according to an extensive analysis by Media Trackers Florida.
> 
> Since 2000, the _Times_ has issued 10 endorsements in elections for U.S. President, U.S. Senate, and Florida Governor. Nine of the 10 endorsements went to Democrats, with the sole exception being the_Times_’ endorsement of Democrat-leaning Independent Charlie Crist in the 2010 U.S. Senate contest."  PolitiFact Parent Tampa Bay Times Scores Pants on Fire for Partisan Bias - Media Trackers
> 
> 
> 
> *PolitiFact’s liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)*
> PolitiFact's liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeezzzzz get your head out of wherever you left it.
Click to expand...


_As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. _

Drumph was "pants on fire" for saying 30 million. You went well beyond that. You're lying more than "pants on fire". NASA is going to start tracking you as contributing to climate change.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #1198...you mistakenly linked it as responding to someone called Faun.
> 
> 
> I was hoping you'd aim a post at me, so I could rip you again.
> 
> 
> Now...are you ready to admit that I was correct and you make an error in 1199?
> 
> 
> 
> Speak up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you're right...and wrong. I knew who I was responding to even if my phone doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I accept that tortuous apology
> 
> 2. I provided the conclusions of experts as to the underground population of illegal aliens.
> As I pointed out, a small percent of that number easily accounts for the popular vote victory that Bill's wife claims.
> 
> 3. I'm never wrong. I once thought I was wrong, turns out, I was mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The experts like the Department of Homeland Security? They say 11.5 million.
> 
> _[The count of immigrants in the country illegally is an estimate, but several estimates put it in the same ballpark — and it's the 11 million ballpark, nowhere near 30 million. The _Pew Research Center _puts it at 11.3 million (a number that has held relatively steady for years, by its estimate, and is down by nearly 1 million from a recent peak in 2007). As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. Trump has in fact made the 30 million claim before, and _PolitiFact shot him down,_ labeling it "pants on fire," finding other independent estimates that were in the 11 to 12 million range. — Danielle Kurtzleben]
> 
> Fact Check: Donald Trump's Speech On Immigration_
> 
> And Politifact rated it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump wrongly says the number of illegal immigrants is 30 million or higher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really can't be this stupid.....can you ???
> *
> 11 million in 2003.....millions more every year....
> 
> ....and the number is still 11 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how indelible your indoctrination is.
> That level of misunderstanding is like believing that purchasing an airline ticket makes one able to flap their arms and fly.
> 
> 
> 
> On top of it, the 'expert' you quote is a Liberal stenographer:
> *PolitiFact.com* is a project operated by the _Tampa Bay Times_, in which reporters and editors from the _Times_ and affiliated media outlets "fact-check statements by members of Congress, the White House, lobbyists and interest groups".PolitiFact.com - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The _St. PetersburgTampa Bay Times_, which started PolitiFact in conjunction with the _Congressional Quarterly_, is a traditionally liberal paper.  We note that PolitiFact's stories appear to damage Republicans far more often than Democrats despite the fact that PF tends to choose about as many stories dealing with Republicans as for Democrats.  If the selection process was blind then either proportions should be approximately even or else the party with worse ratings should receive more ratings overall according to what PolitiFact lists as its selection criteria.  Plus our independent research helps confirm the hypothesis. PolitiFact Bias: About PolitiFact Bias/FAQ
> 
> 
> "The _Tampa Bay Times_, which produces the PolitFact Truth-o-Meter, has not endorsed a single Republican candidate this century for any of the three most important positions on the Florida election ballot. Accordingly, the _Times_ scores a “Pants on Fire” for its lack of objectivity, according to an extensive analysis by Media Trackers Florida.
> 
> Since 2000, the _Times_ has issued 10 endorsements in elections for U.S. President, U.S. Senate, and Florida Governor. Nine of the 10 endorsements went to Democrats, with the sole exception being the_Times_’ endorsement of Democrat-leaning Independent Charlie Crist in the 2010 U.S. Senate contest."  PolitiFact Parent Tampa Bay Times Scores Pants on Fire for Partisan Bias - Media Trackers
> 
> 
> 
> *PolitiFact’s liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)*
> PolitiFact's liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeezzzzz get your head out of wherever you left it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. _
> 
> Drumph was "pants on fire" for saying 30 million. You went well beyond that. You're lying more than "pants on fire". NASA is going to start tracking you as contributing to climate change.
Click to expand...




I sense that you are beginning to realize how stupid you appear.

[Pew projected this population reached at least _*11 million*_ as of March 2005. Unauthorized immigrant population stable for half a decade]

*For a decade now, no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.

Pew, the most-quoted source, has used the figure since 2005. *Some Homeland Security references approximating that number go back to 2003."
http://dailysignal.com/2015/12/27/y...w-how-many-illegal-immigrants-live-in-the-us/




11 million in 2003....
...still 11 million?????

You're feelin' pretty dumb right about now, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #1198...you mistakenly linked it as responding to someone called Faun.
> 
> 
> I was hoping you'd aim a post at me, so I could rip you again.
> 
> 
> Now...are you ready to admit that I was correct and you make an error in 1199?
> 
> 
> 
> Speak up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you're right...and wrong. I knew who I was responding to even if my phone doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I accept that tortuous apology
> 
> 2. I provided the conclusions of experts as to the underground population of illegal aliens.
> As I pointed out, a small percent of that number easily accounts for the popular vote victory that Bill's wife claims.
> 
> 3. I'm never wrong. I once thought I was wrong, turns out, I was mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The experts like the Department of Homeland Security? They say 11.5 million.
> 
> _[The count of immigrants in the country illegally is an estimate, but several estimates put it in the same ballpark — and it's the 11 million ballpark, nowhere near 30 million. The _Pew Research Center _puts it at 11.3 million (a number that has held relatively steady for years, by its estimate, and is down by nearly 1 million from a recent peak in 2007). As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. Trump has in fact made the 30 million claim before, and _PolitiFact shot him down,_ labeling it "pants on fire," finding other independent estimates that were in the 11 to 12 million range. — Danielle Kurtzleben]
> 
> Fact Check: Donald Trump's Speech On Immigration_
> 
> And Politifact rated it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump wrongly says the number of illegal immigrants is 30 million or higher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really can't be this stupid.....can you ???
> *
> 11 million in 2003.....millions more every year....
> 
> ....and the number is still 11 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how indelible your indoctrination is.
> That level of misunderstanding is like believing that purchasing an airline ticket makes one able to flap their arms and fly.
> 
> 
> 
> On top of it, the 'expert' you quote is a Liberal stenographer:
> *PolitiFact.com* is a project operated by the _Tampa Bay Times_, in which reporters and editors from the _Times_ and affiliated media outlets "fact-check statements by members of Congress, the White House, lobbyists and interest groups".PolitiFact.com - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The _St. PetersburgTampa Bay Times_, which started PolitiFact in conjunction with the _Congressional Quarterly_, is a traditionally liberal paper.  We note that PolitiFact's stories appear to damage Republicans far more often than Democrats despite the fact that PF tends to choose about as many stories dealing with Republicans as for Democrats.  If the selection process was blind then either proportions should be approximately even or else the party with worse ratings should receive more ratings overall according to what PolitiFact lists as its selection criteria.  Plus our independent research helps confirm the hypothesis. PolitiFact Bias: About PolitiFact Bias/FAQ
> 
> 
> "The _Tampa Bay Times_, which produces the PolitFact Truth-o-Meter, has not endorsed a single Republican candidate this century for any of the three most important positions on the Florida election ballot. Accordingly, the _Times_ scores a “Pants on Fire” for its lack of objectivity, according to an extensive analysis by Media Trackers Florida.
> 
> Since 2000, the _Times_ has issued 10 endorsements in elections for U.S. President, U.S. Senate, and Florida Governor. Nine of the 10 endorsements went to Democrats, with the sole exception being the_Times_’ endorsement of Democrat-leaning Independent Charlie Crist in the 2010 U.S. Senate contest."  PolitiFact Parent Tampa Bay Times Scores Pants on Fire for Partisan Bias - Media Trackers
> 
> 
> 
> *PolitiFact’s liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)*
> PolitiFact's liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeezzzzz get your head out of wherever you left it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. _
> 
> Drumph was "pants on fire" for saying 30 million. You went well beyond that. You're lying more than "pants on fire". NASA is going to start tracking you as contributing to climate change.
Click to expand...




And....the 'Pants on Fire' graphic comes from a Liberal house organ.....
*PolitiFact.com* is a project operated by the _Tampa Bay Times_, in which reporters and editors from the _Times_ and affiliated media outlets "fact-check statements by members of Congress, the White House, lobbyists and interest groups".PolitiFact.com - Wikipedia


The _St. PetersburgTampa Bay Times_, which started PolitiFact in conjunction with the _Congressional Quarterly_, is a traditionally liberal paper.  We note that PolitiFact's stories appear to damage Republicans far more often than Democrats despite the fact that PF tends to choose about as many stories dealing with Republicans as for Democrats.  If the selection process was blind then either proportions should be approximately even or else the party with worse ratings should receive more ratings overall according to what PolitiFact lists as its selection criteria.  Plus our independent research helps confirm the hypothesis. PolitiFact Bias: About PolitiFact Bias/FAQ

I wonder why they'd lie for the Democrats, huh?


Better still....why you'd use them as you 'proof'?


Sooo......when did you agree to be a Liberal and give up the ability to actually 'think'?


----------



## Dragonlady

PoliticalChic said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. So....the first rule for a Liberal is understanding that you* are politically unable- not allowed!-  to use judgment, knowledge or experience, *calculating how many illegals are in the country.
> 
> You have to stick to *that bogus "11 million" number *no matter what!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see *the source of the number that never changes, the 11 million:*
> 
> "Three main players were involved in generating that number of 11 million illegal immigrants:* Pew Research Center, the Center for Immigration Studies and the Department of Homeland Security. *But they were only masseurs of the source data, which comes from the Census Bureau by means of two surveys: the Current Population Survey and the American Community Survey.
> 
> We need to identify these players.
> 
> Pew claims impartiality, but *the methodologists for its numbers come from decidedly liberal roots such as the Brookings Institution and the Urban Institute.*  The Center for Immigration Studies approaches the question from the side of more controlled and limited immigration flows. Homeland Security is *a bureaucracy with a presidentially appointed secretary who carries out administration policies."* How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> These are the 'objective' sources of the data that Liberals/Democrats swallow whole.
> 
> All of these sources have an interest in increasing the power of Democrats/Liberals...i.e., gaining more Democrat voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every study, even those done by the Heritage Foundation and other highly biased right wing sources have concluded that the illegals are NOT voting.
> 
> But I know that you don't give a rat's ass about facts, especially those which disagree with your previously held fantasies.
> 
> Wilfully ignorant, intellectually lazy and easily duped.  Politically Clueless just keeps providing entertainment for the masses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, I just proved otherwise.....didn't I.
> 
> 
> And exemplary results: you sweating and wringing your paws as your hopes go down the drain.
> 
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Politically Clueless just keeps providing entertainment for the masses."
> 
> If, by the "masses" you are referring to yourself and other Liberals, remember....
> ....the 'm' is silent.
Click to expand...


No, as always you claim have proven something, while cutting and pasting articles from questionable sources, but the "Pants on Fire" rating of this lie pretty much says it all. 

That you believe ANY deflection that Trump tweets shows how intellectually and morally bankrupt you are. It's like watching 1984 playing out in real life.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. So....the first rule for a Liberal is understanding that you* are politically unable- not allowed!-  to use judgment, knowledge or experience, *calculating how many illegals are in the country.
> 
> You have to stick to *that bogus "11 million" number *no matter what!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see *the source of the number that never changes, the 11 million:*
> 
> "Three main players were involved in generating that number of 11 million illegal immigrants:* Pew Research Center, the Center for Immigration Studies and the Department of Homeland Security. *But they were only masseurs of the source data, which comes from the Census Bureau by means of two surveys: the Current Population Survey and the American Community Survey.
> 
> We need to identify these players.
> 
> Pew claims impartiality, but *the methodologists for its numbers come from decidedly liberal roots such as the Brookings Institution and the Urban Institute.*  The Center for Immigration Studies approaches the question from the side of more controlled and limited immigration flows. Homeland Security is *a bureaucracy with a presidentially appointed secretary who carries out administration policies."* How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> These are the 'objective' sources of the data that Liberals/Democrats swallow whole.
> 
> All of these sources have an interest in increasing the power of Democrats/Liberals...i.e., gaining more Democrat voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every study, even those done by the Heritage Foundation and other highly biased right wing sources have concluded that the illegals are NOT voting.
> 
> But I know that you don't give a rat's ass about facts, especially those which disagree with your previously held fantasies.
> 
> Wilfully ignorant, intellectually lazy and easily duped.  Politically Clueless just keeps providing entertainment for the masses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, I just proved otherwise.....didn't I.
> 
> 
> And exemplary results: you sweating and wringing your paws as your hopes go down the drain.
> 
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Politically Clueless just keeps providing entertainment for the masses."
> 
> If, by the "masses" you are referring to yourself and other Liberals, remember....
> ....the 'm' is silent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, as always you claim have proven something, while cutting and pasting articles from questionable sources, but the "Pants on Fire" rating of this lie pretty much says it all.
> 
> That you believe ANY deflection that Trump tweets shows how intellectually and morally bankrupt you are. It's like watching 1984 playing out in real life.
Click to expand...




Twice now I've shown that PoliFact is owned and operated by Liberalism, Inc.

Dozens of times I've show that you are a total imbecile.

Any questions?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Reasonable said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Russian Spy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "However, *our results also support the arguments made by voting and immigrant rights organizations that the portion of non-citizen immigrants who participate in U.S. elections is quite small*."
> 
> 
> Sooo...you've provided an admission that illegal aliens vote.
> 
> Excellent beginning.
> 
> You should continue in this vein, and admit that your incapable of thinking, and simply parrot DNC talking point.
> 
> 
> Immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting your article is "parroting DNC talking points"?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot with no facts, no game, and no intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of parroting the talking points that the DNC delivers to you, imagine how stupid you will self-identify with that avi when the DNC does an about face and admits that there never was any Trump-Russian collusion.
> 
> And you will be left with even more egg on your face than you are after your last post.
> 
> 
> Of course, it will in no way lower anyone's opinion of you.
> You've managed that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week on May 19, 2017.  They don't turn a congressional probe into a criminial investigation unless there is solid evidence of wrong-doing.
> 
> _"Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential election that it has become a *criminal* probe.
> 
> “The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,” Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber.
> 
> He said now that it has become a *criminal investigation* instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.
> 
> “You’ve got a special counsel who has *prosecutorial powers* now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access to this is probably going to be very limited now. It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Trump Russian investigation turned into a *CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION* last week "
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the DNC told you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "While many Democrats frequently say Russia “hacked” the presidential election, National Security Administration Director Adm. Michael Rogers and FBI Director James Comey both confirmed today that Russian activities had no impact on tallying votes in states." FBI, NSA: 'No evidence' Russia manipulated US vote tallying - The American Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Democrat Feinstein, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Here is 'proud Hillary voter,' Alan Dershowitz,  protesting that 'there is no crime.'
> 
> Dershowitz: 'There is no statute that has been violated....firing Comey is [Trump's] constitutional and statutory right...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Democrat Joe Manchin: no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Maxine Waters: no evidence
> 
> 
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> Waters Admits No Proof Exists Of Collusion Between Trump Campaign, Russia
> 
> 
> 7. Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Says He Was Never Pressured By Anyone To Stop Investigations
> 
> Comey Said He Had NOT Been Pressured To End Any Investigation, Debunks Leftist Media Narrative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't say what you think it says. God you're dumb.
> Make sure you get a comfy seat this week when Comey ends Tramp's career by saying he tried to interfere with the investigation and that he didn't say , as Tramp claimed, that he's not under investigation.
> This is what happens when you're a pathological liar.
Click to expand...



"Make sure you get a comfy seat this week when Comey ends Tramp's career by saying he tried to interfere with the investigation and that he didn't say , as Tramp claimed, that he's not under investigation."


Oh, man.....is this gonna be fun!!!!!!

I'm about to rip one who is one a new one!!!!!!

Comey testimony:

Three things asked by President Trump

1.Will you be loyal

2. Can you please let the Flynn thing go...he's a good guy, and he's been treated unfairly (just what Trump told the press the next day)

and

3.* Will you please tell the public what you've told me three times...that I'm not the subject of any investigation.*

"You ever wonder why, of those three things, the only one that has never been leaked is the fact that the President was never under personal investigation?"

Sen. Rubio questions Comey on leaks


*Comey did exactly the opposite of what you claimed he'd do!!!!
a. He stated that Trump told him to go ahead with the investigation...and
b. Stated that he did just what Trump said he did: told him three times that he wasn't the subject of any investigation!!!!!!*


Ready to admit that you're an imbecile???????




I feel soooo bad for all of you Trump-haters....again, your hopes and dreams smashed like so many Faberge eggs.

Every time, 'You wait and see....now....Trump's gonna be exposed, charged, impeached...."
Now, Comey leaves you jilted again.



You guys are like the ugly guy who keeps getting turned down by the girls you ask to the prom.




A beautiful day.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you never lie, how on Earth do you explain you claiming the L.A. Times says illegals who get a license will be registered to vote when in reality, the L.A. Times explicitly states illegals who get a license will NOT be registered to vote?
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> *So who's lying? * You claiming the L.A. Times saying illegals can register to vote? Or the L.A. Times who says they can't register to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
Click to expand...


You went around and around at the end you are still a liar.
Do you expect me to read any of that coming from a liar? Wipe that foaming off your mouth.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you're "saying" is all untrue. So, what you're saying is you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> That's why you're here: by revealing the scam, the Democrat plans to infect and direct our elections with masses of mercenaries from beyond our border, I've wounded you and every supporter of the scheme.
> 
> 
> You are either
> 1. a true believer in taking over our country
> 
> or
> 
> 2. are incensed at what the thread reveals, as it destroys your worldview.
> 
> 
> 
> In either case.....
> .....excellent.
Click to expand...


Yes you are my dear. Most of your post are lies.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you're right...and wrong. I knew who I was responding to even if my phone doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I accept that tortuous apology
> 
> 2. I provided the conclusions of experts as to the underground population of illegal aliens.
> As I pointed out, a small percent of that number easily accounts for the popular vote victory that Bill's wife claims.
> 
> 3. I'm never wrong. I once thought I was wrong, turns out, I was mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The experts like the Department of Homeland Security? They say 11.5 million.
> 
> _[The count of immigrants in the country illegally is an estimate, but several estimates put it in the same ballpark — and it's the 11 million ballpark, nowhere near 30 million. The _Pew Research Center _puts it at 11.3 million (a number that has held relatively steady for years, by its estimate, and is down by nearly 1 million from a recent peak in 2007). As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. Trump has in fact made the 30 million claim before, and _PolitiFact shot him down,_ labeling it "pants on fire," finding other independent estimates that were in the 11 to 12 million range. — Danielle Kurtzleben]
> 
> Fact Check: Donald Trump's Speech On Immigration_
> 
> And Politifact rated it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump wrongly says the number of illegal immigrants is 30 million or higher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really can't be this stupid.....can you ???
> *
> 11 million in 2003.....millions more every year....
> 
> ....and the number is still 11 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how indelible your indoctrination is.
> That level of misunderstanding is like believing that purchasing an airline ticket makes one able to flap their arms and fly.
> 
> 
> 
> On top of it, the 'expert' you quote is a Liberal stenographer:
> *PolitiFact.com* is a project operated by the _Tampa Bay Times_, in which reporters and editors from the _Times_ and affiliated media outlets "fact-check statements by members of Congress, the White House, lobbyists and interest groups".PolitiFact.com - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The _St. PetersburgTampa Bay Times_, which started PolitiFact in conjunction with the _Congressional Quarterly_, is a traditionally liberal paper.  We note that PolitiFact's stories appear to damage Republicans far more often than Democrats despite the fact that PF tends to choose about as many stories dealing with Republicans as for Democrats.  If the selection process was blind then either proportions should be approximately even or else the party with worse ratings should receive more ratings overall according to what PolitiFact lists as its selection criteria.  Plus our independent research helps confirm the hypothesis. PolitiFact Bias: About PolitiFact Bias/FAQ
> 
> 
> "The _Tampa Bay Times_, which produces the PolitFact Truth-o-Meter, has not endorsed a single Republican candidate this century for any of the three most important positions on the Florida election ballot. Accordingly, the _Times_ scores a “Pants on Fire” for its lack of objectivity, according to an extensive analysis by Media Trackers Florida.
> 
> Since 2000, the _Times_ has issued 10 endorsements in elections for U.S. President, U.S. Senate, and Florida Governor. Nine of the 10 endorsements went to Democrats, with the sole exception being the_Times_’ endorsement of Democrat-leaning Independent Charlie Crist in the 2010 U.S. Senate contest."  PolitiFact Parent Tampa Bay Times Scores Pants on Fire for Partisan Bias - Media Trackers
> 
> 
> 
> *PolitiFact’s liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)*
> PolitiFact's liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeezzzzz get your head out of wherever you left it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. _
> 
> Drumph was "pants on fire" for saying 30 million. You went well beyond that. You're lying more than "pants on fire". NASA is going to start tracking you as contributing to climate change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense that you are beginning to realize how stupid you appear.
> 
> [Pew projected this population reached at least _*11 million*_ as of March 2005. Unauthorized immigrant population stable for half a decade]
> 
> *For a decade now, no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.
> 
> Pew, the most-quoted source, has used the figure since 2005. *Some Homeland Security references approximating that number go back to 2003."
> How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 million in 2003....
> ...still 11 million?????
> 
> You're feelin' pretty dumb right about now, huh?
Click to expand...


Nope. I'm feeling supported by facts, unlike you. 

_As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. _

You lied more than Drumph and he was "pants on fire". Lying more than Drumph is quite an accomplishment. You shouldn't be proud though.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't 'claim' anything, you moron.
> 
> I quoted the exact words of the LATimes.
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which are more: Ugly or stupid???
> 
> 
> Speak up!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You went around and around at the end you are still a liar.
> Do you expect me to read any of that coming from a liar? Wipe that foaming off your mouth.
Click to expand...




I love it!


I provide dispositive links, proving....once again, that you're a loser....and your counter is:
*"Do you expect me to read any of that..."*
*
Of course you read it....you're a liar!
And....you had no ability to dispute any of it.


Soooo.....I win, and you remain a loser.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you're "saying" is all untrue. So, what you're saying is you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> That's why you're here: by revealing the scam, the Democrat plans to infect and direct our elections with masses of mercenaries from beyond our border, I've wounded you and every supporter of the scheme.
> 
> 
> You are either
> 1. a true believer in taking over our country
> 
> or
> 
> 2. are incensed at what the thread reveals, as it destroys your worldview.
> 
> 
> 
> In either case.....
> .....excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are my dear. Most of your post are lies.
Click to expand...



How could they be lies since everything is linked and sourced.....like this:

1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


2. "With the law about to hit the two-year mark, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced that 806,000 illegal aliens have been granted driver licenses, according to the Bay Area’s _Mercury News_. 14,000 of those licenses were issued in November of this year.

In 2017, new motor voter law AB 1461 will go into effect, automatically registering most licensed California drivers to vote. As the _Mercury News_ points out, concerns have been raised about the crossover of AB60 *illegal alien licensees being illegally registered to vote as a result.* Some lawmakers have claimed there are safeguards against such a case."
California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart


*3. DMV licensed 800,000 undocumented immigrants under 2-year-old law*
California driver licenses given to 800,000 undocumented immigrants



*4. In program’s first year, nearly half of California’s driver’s licenses went to undocumented*











In program’s first year, nearly half of California’s driver’s licenses went to undocumented – Orange County Register



5.  "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*



All lies, huh?

You moron.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I accept that tortuous apology
> 
> 2. I provided the conclusions of experts as to the underground population of illegal aliens.
> As I pointed out, a small percent of that number easily accounts for the popular vote victory that Bill's wife claims.
> 
> 3. I'm never wrong. I once thought I was wrong, turns out, I was mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The experts like the Department of Homeland Security? They say 11.5 million.
> 
> _[The count of immigrants in the country illegally is an estimate, but several estimates put it in the same ballpark — and it's the 11 million ballpark, nowhere near 30 million. The _Pew Research Center _puts it at 11.3 million (a number that has held relatively steady for years, by its estimate, and is down by nearly 1 million from a recent peak in 2007). As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. Trump has in fact made the 30 million claim before, and _PolitiFact shot him down,_ labeling it "pants on fire," finding other independent estimates that were in the 11 to 12 million range. — Danielle Kurtzleben]
> 
> Fact Check: Donald Trump's Speech On Immigration_
> 
> And Politifact rated it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump wrongly says the number of illegal immigrants is 30 million or higher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really can't be this stupid.....can you ???
> *
> 11 million in 2003.....millions more every year....
> 
> ....and the number is still 11 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how indelible your indoctrination is.
> That level of misunderstanding is like believing that purchasing an airline ticket makes one able to flap their arms and fly.
> 
> 
> 
> On top of it, the 'expert' you quote is a Liberal stenographer:
> *PolitiFact.com* is a project operated by the _Tampa Bay Times_, in which reporters and editors from the _Times_ and affiliated media outlets "fact-check statements by members of Congress, the White House, lobbyists and interest groups".PolitiFact.com - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The _St. PetersburgTampa Bay Times_, which started PolitiFact in conjunction with the _Congressional Quarterly_, is a traditionally liberal paper.  We note that PolitiFact's stories appear to damage Republicans far more often than Democrats despite the fact that PF tends to choose about as many stories dealing with Republicans as for Democrats.  If the selection process was blind then either proportions should be approximately even or else the party with worse ratings should receive more ratings overall according to what PolitiFact lists as its selection criteria.  Plus our independent research helps confirm the hypothesis. PolitiFact Bias: About PolitiFact Bias/FAQ
> 
> 
> "The _Tampa Bay Times_, which produces the PolitFact Truth-o-Meter, has not endorsed a single Republican candidate this century for any of the three most important positions on the Florida election ballot. Accordingly, the _Times_ scores a “Pants on Fire” for its lack of objectivity, according to an extensive analysis by Media Trackers Florida.
> 
> Since 2000, the _Times_ has issued 10 endorsements in elections for U.S. President, U.S. Senate, and Florida Governor. Nine of the 10 endorsements went to Democrats, with the sole exception being the_Times_’ endorsement of Democrat-leaning Independent Charlie Crist in the 2010 U.S. Senate contest."  PolitiFact Parent Tampa Bay Times Scores Pants on Fire for Partisan Bias - Media Trackers
> 
> 
> 
> *PolitiFact’s liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)*
> PolitiFact's liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeezzzzz get your head out of wherever you left it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. _
> 
> Drumph was "pants on fire" for saying 30 million. You went well beyond that. You're lying more than "pants on fire". NASA is going to start tracking you as contributing to climate change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense that you are beginning to realize how stupid you appear.
> 
> [Pew projected this population reached at least _*11 million*_ as of March 2005. Unauthorized immigrant population stable for half a decade]
> 
> *For a decade now, no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.
> 
> Pew, the most-quoted source, has used the figure since 2005. *Some Homeland Security references approximating that number go back to 2003."
> How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 million in 2003....
> ...still 11 million?????
> 
> You're feelin' pretty dumb right about now, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm feeling supported by facts, unlike you.
> 
> _As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. _
> 
> You lied more than Drumph and he was "pants on fire". Lying more than Drumph is quite an accomplishment. You shouldn't be proud though.
Click to expand...



I sure don't mind you revealing that you're a dunce.

Let's view......according to you, there were some* 11 million illegal aliens *ensconced in this country at least as far back as *2003.*

Millions more sneak in every year.....


But.....according to your claim....*14 years later, the number comes to 11.4 million.*


Excellent!!!



The only possible conclusion is
a. You are an imbecile
or
b. you suffer from cowardice and an abject fear of not toeing the Liberal line.

Maybe both.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you're "saying" is all untrue. So, what you're saying is you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> That's why you're here: by revealing the scam, the Democrat plans to infect and direct our elections with masses of mercenaries from beyond our border, I've wounded you and every supporter of the scheme.
> 
> 
> You are either
> 1. a true believer in taking over our country
> 
> or
> 
> 2. are incensed at what the thread reveals, as it destroys your worldview.
> 
> 
> 
> In either case.....
> .....excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying when you say you never lie.
> 
> Easily disproved "misstatement" of yours...that there are "50 million illegals" living in the US. Patently false.
> 
> 5 facts about illegal immigration in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost.... I never lie.
> 
> Second, your error: I didn't say it....experts did.
> 
> 
> But....let's review the numbers for you:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma.
> *
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*
> 
> *And it is.
> *
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen* Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.
> 
> 7. *And they vote.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
> ...remember the Old Dominion study?
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, *Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????*
> 
> 
> You bet they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed your post, huh?
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...


The problem with your post is you keep using CAIRCO as your bible. NO it's not acceptable because these are anti immigration using all
kinds of numbers and options to fit your belief like Gateway pundit fake news.
So no matter how you tried your whole post is worthless. At the end you are a liar. 

Obviously you are a white women thinking like a whites women that you can just walk in to a polling and place your vote and probably no one will question you. 
Why would an illegal do that? They came here for better future and only one chance and one time  to improve their lives and the family. They are already scared and if possible don't want any exposures. 
Are they going to risk that for just one lousy vote?  HELL NO. Why in the world they will do that? What benefit do they gain? What happen if they get caught? The rest of the family and the future will be gone.

I understand you have a thick skull but I'm really sorry for you not thinking common sense.


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget that California has LITERALLY institutionalized voter fraud by illegal aliens. Illegals are encouraged to vote and protected from prosecution by the scofflaw state.
> 
> {*This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered *to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization* and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and* that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> California openly and actively encourages illegal aliens to vote, and automatically registers them to do so while assuring them that not recourse will be sought against illegal voting.
> 
> Millions of illegals vote in California every election, with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is evident and transparent, contrary to the permutations of 'Is not, isssss nooootttttttt!!!' posts by the Left's apparatchiks.
> 
> 
> They know it, they hate it being revealed, and that's why this thread has gone on so long.
> 
> 
> You can practically here them mumbling 'must-defend-party......'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> California is OPENLY subverting the American election system. Forget Russia, what California has done to corrupt federal elections completely dwarfs even the most serious allegations made against the Russians. And unlike those, I have proof - in actual California statute, that they are openly subverting the election process.
Click to expand...


Both of you are LIARS.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you're "saying" is all untrue. So, what you're saying is you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> That's why you're here: by revealing the scam, the Democrat plans to infect and direct our elections with masses of mercenaries from beyond our border, I've wounded you and every supporter of the scheme.
> 
> 
> You are either
> 1. a true believer in taking over our country
> 
> or
> 
> 2. are incensed at what the thread reveals, as it destroys your worldview.
> 
> 
> 
> In either case.....
> .....excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying when you say you never lie.
> 
> Easily disproved "misstatement" of yours...that there are "50 million illegals" living in the US. Patently false.
> 
> 5 facts about illegal immigration in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost.... I never lie.
> 
> Second, your error: I didn't say it....experts did.
> 
> 
> But....let's review the numbers for you:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma.
> *
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*
> 
> *And it is.
> *
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen* Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.
> 
> 7. *And they vote.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
> ...remember the Old Dominion study?
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, *Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????*
> 
> 
> You bet they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed your post, huh?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your post is you keep using CAIRCO as your bible. NO it's not acceptable because these are anti immigration using all
> kinds of numbers and options to fit your belief like Gateway pundit fake news.
> So no matter how you tried your whole post is worthless. At the end you are a liar.
> 
> Obviously you are a white women thinking like a whites women that you can just walk in to a polling and place your vote and probably no one will question you.
> Why would an illegal do that? They came here for better future and only one chance and one time  to improve their lives and the family. They are already scared and if possible don't want any exposures.
> Are they going to risk that for just one lousy vote?  HELL NO. Why in the world they will do that? What benefit do they gain? What happen if they get caught? The rest of the family and the future will be gone.
> 
> I understand you have a thick skull but I'm really sorry for you not thinking common sense.
Click to expand...


"NO it's not acceptable because these are anti immigration using all blah blah blah..."


I've noticed that when you losers can't dispute the facts, you declaim the source.

Liberals: trained to resist truth and/or education.




Hey....didn't you want to claim that those linked quotes I provided were 'lies...all lies!!!'


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget that California has LITERALLY institutionalized voter fraud by illegal aliens. Illegals are encouraged to vote and protected from prosecution by the scofflaw state.
> 
> {*This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered *to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization* and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and* that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> California openly and actively encourages illegal aliens to vote, and automatically registers them to do so while assuring them that not recourse will be sought against illegal voting.
> 
> Millions of illegals vote in California every election, with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is evident and transparent, contrary to the permutations of 'Is not, isssss nooootttttttt!!!' posts by the Left's apparatchiks.
> 
> 
> They know it, they hate it being revealed, and that's why this thread has gone on so long.
> 
> 
> You can practically here them mumbling 'must-defend-party......'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> California is OPENLY subverting the American election system. Forget Russia, what California has done to corrupt federal elections completely dwarfs even the most serious allegations made against the Russians. And unlike those, I have proof - in actual California statute, that they are openly subverting the election process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of you are LIARS.
Click to expand...



I sense a palpable fear on your part......the overwhelming weight of truth is getting to you, huh?


At least 50 million illegal aliens invited in and sustained by Democrats stealing funds from the taxpayer fisc....
...and if even a tenth of 'em voted, as Obama told them to, well.....there goes Hillary's claim to a popular vote victory.


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, the democrat controlled Mecca of leftism that is California openly promotes voting by illegals and protects those who vote illegally from prosecution. The fascist state is deliberately corrupting the American electoral system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chic claimed Obama told illegals they could vote,
> 
> That couldn't be firther from the truth.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. *Who can’t legally vote. *But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> 
> Nobody, including california, is either encouraging or allowing illegals to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, California openly engages in federal election fraud every election cycle by openly registering illegal aliens and other non-citizens and protecting them from prosecution by providing official state sanction to their voting.
> 
> Fascists bristled that Trump pointed out the fact that California had 3 million illegal alien votes. If Trump was wrong it was due to being fat too conservative in the number. The last honest election in California was 2004.
> 
> The democrats are brazen in their open corruption, Sessions needs to start arresting the scum in California, while we still have a nation left.
Click to expand...


You don't have a single ioata of your bull shit that 3 millions illegals voted.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> ".....with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state."
> 
> And the promises of the snake, their President, that no one would come after them for voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama never invited illegals to vote, In fact, when he talked to Gina what's her name, from jane the virgin. Obama specifically said that illegals couldn't vote.  I saw the video and read the transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obama never invited illegals to vote,..'
> Of course he did, you liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
Click to expand...


FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote


This came from Snopes what really happened during that interview.

I hope you and your boyfriend will shut fuck up.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> ".....with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state."
> 
> And the promises of the snake, their President, that no one would come after them for voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama never invited illegals to vote, In fact, when he talked to Gina what's her name, from jane the virgin. Obama specifically said that illegals couldn't vote.  I saw the video and read the transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obama never invited illegals to vote,..'
> Of course he did, you liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
> 
> 
> This came from Snopes what really happened during that interview.
> 
> I hope you and your boyfriend will shut fuck up.
Click to expand...



1. Snopes is a Liberal mouthpiece.

2.Can you be so stupid that you don't believe your own eyes and ears???




1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:


*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_






_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



_Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._


_Are you?_







Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state does not allow illegals to register. That should be evident to you by your inability to prove they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The california system is similar to the 'no fly list'.  You can't ask for a list of illegal aliens with california licenses, but if you ask for the status of a particular license holder, it immediately flags them out as having a non-federally approved license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just pretending to be a fool, or one in actuality?
> 
> 'Fess up!!!
> 
> No fly lists are patrolled by those who see a danger to America if they don't do their job.
> 
> Democrats who patrol voting precincts know exactly what they're expected to do: get illegal aliens into the voting booths.....
> ....exactly as the snake, Obama, told them to.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check with some of the poll watchers:
Click to expand...


Posting this kind of garbage proves your posts are pure garbage. A good example of a Deplorable American.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> ".....with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state."
> 
> And the promises of the snake, their President, that no one would come after them for voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama never invited illegals to vote, In fact, when he talked to Gina what's her name, from jane the virgin. Obama specifically said that illegals couldn't vote.  I saw the video and read the transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obama never invited illegals to vote,..'
> Of course he did, you liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
> 
> 
> This came from Snopes what really happened during that interview.
> 
> I hope you and your boyfriend will shut fuck up.
Click to expand...



"... shut f**k up."


Only Liberals demand silence of the other side.

With vulgarity included as an outlet for your anger.

Why such a fear of the truth?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state does not allow illegals to register. That should be evident to you by your inability to prove they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The california system is similar to the 'no fly list'.  You can't ask for a list of illegal aliens with california licenses, but if you ask for the status of a particular license holder, it immediately flags them out as having a non-federally approved license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just pretending to be a fool, or one in actuality?
> 
> 'Fess up!!!
> 
> No fly lists are patrolled by those who see a danger to America if they don't do their job.
> 
> Democrats who patrol voting precincts know exactly what they're expected to do: get illegal aliens into the voting booths.....
> ....exactly as the snake, Obama, told them to.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check with some of the poll watchers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posting this kind of garbage proves your posts are pure garbage. A good example of a Deplorable American.
Click to expand...




You imagine that you can silence me?

You're really hanging on by your fingernails, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Did you notice that that video was the snake, Obama's exact words to illegal aliens?

Exact.

No cutting, nothing left out or inserted.

Simply Obama making the argument that illegals should go out and vote.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then highlight the words, "illegal aliens" in that L.A. Times article you lie about where you falsely claim it states illegal aliens will be registered to vote....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You went around and around at the end you are still a liar.
> Do you expect me to read any of that coming from a liar? Wipe that foaming off your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!
> 
> 
> I provide dispositive links, proving....once again, that you're a loser....and your counter is:
> *"Do you expect me to read any of that..."*
> *
> Of course you read it....you're a liar!
> And....you had no ability to dispute any of it.
> 
> 
> Soooo.....I win, and you remain a loser.*
Click to expand...


A racist asshole like don't you don't deserve to win anything but your white robs. You are the lowest of the lowest kind of Americans a LOSER.
Racist like you are the reason Trump won the election and you are so proud of it.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you're "saying" is all untrue. So, what you're saying is you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> That's why you're here: by revealing the scam, the Democrat plans to infect and direct our elections with masses of mercenaries from beyond our border, I've wounded you and every supporter of the scheme.
> 
> 
> You are either
> 1. a true believer in taking over our country
> 
> or
> 
> 2. are incensed at what the thread reveals, as it destroys your worldview.
> 
> 
> 
> In either case.....
> .....excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are my dear. Most of your post are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could they be lies since everything is linked and sourced.....like this:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 2. "With the law about to hit the two-year mark, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced that 806,000 illegal aliens have been granted driver licenses, according to the Bay Area’s _Mercury News_. 14,000 of those licenses were issued in November of this year.
> 
> In 2017, new motor voter law AB 1461 will go into effect, automatically registering most licensed California drivers to vote. As the _Mercury News_ points out, concerns have been raised about the crossover of AB60 *illegal alien licensees being illegally registered to vote as a result.* Some lawmakers have claimed there are safeguards against such a case."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> *3. DMV licensed 800,000 undocumented immigrants under 2-year-old law*
> California driver licenses given to 800,000 undocumented immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> *4. In program’s first year, nearly half of California’s driver’s licenses went to undocumented*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In program’s first year, nearly half of California’s driver’s licenses went to undocumented – Orange County Register
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> 
> 
> All lies, huh?
> 
> You moron.
Click to expand...


Yes you are still LYING over and over. 
Do you really expect me to read your lies?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The experts like the Department of Homeland Security? They say 11.5 million.
> 
> _[The count of immigrants in the country illegally is an estimate, but several estimates put it in the same ballpark — and it's the 11 million ballpark, nowhere near 30 million. The _Pew Research Center _puts it at 11.3 million (a number that has held relatively steady for years, by its estimate, and is down by nearly 1 million from a recent peak in 2007). As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. Trump has in fact made the 30 million claim before, and _PolitiFact shot him down,_ labeling it "pants on fire," finding other independent estimates that were in the 11 to 12 million range. — Danielle Kurtzleben]
> 
> Fact Check: Donald Trump's Speech On Immigration_
> 
> And Politifact rated it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump wrongly says the number of illegal immigrants is 30 million or higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really can't be this stupid.....can you ???
> *
> 11 million in 2003.....millions more every year....
> 
> ....and the number is still 11 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how indelible your indoctrination is.
> That level of misunderstanding is like believing that purchasing an airline ticket makes one able to flap their arms and fly.
> 
> 
> 
> On top of it, the 'expert' you quote is a Liberal stenographer:
> *PolitiFact.com* is a project operated by the _Tampa Bay Times_, in which reporters and editors from the _Times_ and affiliated media outlets "fact-check statements by members of Congress, the White House, lobbyists and interest groups".PolitiFact.com - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The _St. PetersburgTampa Bay Times_, which started PolitiFact in conjunction with the _Congressional Quarterly_, is a traditionally liberal paper.  We note that PolitiFact's stories appear to damage Republicans far more often than Democrats despite the fact that PF tends to choose about as many stories dealing with Republicans as for Democrats.  If the selection process was blind then either proportions should be approximately even or else the party with worse ratings should receive more ratings overall according to what PolitiFact lists as its selection criteria.  Plus our independent research helps confirm the hypothesis. PolitiFact Bias: About PolitiFact Bias/FAQ
> 
> 
> "The _Tampa Bay Times_, which produces the PolitFact Truth-o-Meter, has not endorsed a single Republican candidate this century for any of the three most important positions on the Florida election ballot. Accordingly, the _Times_ scores a “Pants on Fire” for its lack of objectivity, according to an extensive analysis by Media Trackers Florida.
> 
> Since 2000, the _Times_ has issued 10 endorsements in elections for U.S. President, U.S. Senate, and Florida Governor. Nine of the 10 endorsements went to Democrats, with the sole exception being the_Times_’ endorsement of Democrat-leaning Independent Charlie Crist in the 2010 U.S. Senate contest."  PolitiFact Parent Tampa Bay Times Scores Pants on Fire for Partisan Bias - Media Trackers
> 
> 
> 
> *PolitiFact’s liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)*
> PolitiFact's liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeezzzzz get your head out of wherever you left it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. _
> 
> Drumph was "pants on fire" for saying 30 million. You went well beyond that. You're lying more than "pants on fire". NASA is going to start tracking you as contributing to climate change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense that you are beginning to realize how stupid you appear.
> 
> [Pew projected this population reached at least _*11 million*_ as of March 2005. Unauthorized immigrant population stable for half a decade]
> 
> *For a decade now, no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.
> 
> Pew, the most-quoted source, has used the figure since 2005. *Some Homeland Security references approximating that number go back to 2003."
> How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 million in 2003....
> ...still 11 million?????
> 
> You're feelin' pretty dumb right about now, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm feeling supported by facts, unlike you.
> 
> _As of January 2012, the Department of Homeland Security put the count at 11.4 million. _
> 
> You lied more than Drumph and he was "pants on fire". Lying more than Drumph is quite an accomplishment. You shouldn't be proud though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure don't mind you revealing that you're a dunce.
> 
> Let's view......according to you, there were some* 11 million illegal aliens *ensconced in this country at least as far back as *2003.*
> 
> Millions more sneak in every year.....
> 
> 
> But.....according to your claim....*14 years later, the number comes to 11.4 million.*
> 
> 
> Excellent!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible conclusion is
> a. You are an imbecile
> or
> b. you suffer from cowardice and an abject fear of not toeing the Liberal line.
> 
> Maybe both.
Click to expand...


An estimate coming from a racist like you. Is that supposed to be credible or worthless?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you're "saying" is all untrue. So, what you're saying is you're a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> That's why you're here: by revealing the scam, the Democrat plans to infect and direct our elections with masses of mercenaries from beyond our border, I've wounded you and every supporter of the scheme.
> 
> 
> You are either
> 1. a true believer in taking over our country
> 
> or
> 
> 2. are incensed at what the thread reveals, as it destroys your worldview.
> 
> 
> 
> In either case.....
> .....excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying when you say you never lie.
> 
> Easily disproved "misstatement" of yours...that there are "50 million illegals" living in the US. Patently false.
> 
> 5 facts about illegal immigration in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost.... I never lie.
> 
> Second, your error: I didn't say it....experts did.
> 
> 
> But....let's review the numbers for you:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma.
> *
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*
> 
> *And it is.
> *
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen* Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.
> 
> 7. *And they vote.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
> ...remember the Old Dominion study?
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, *Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????*
> 
> 
> You bet they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed your post, huh?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your post is you keep using CAIRCO as your bible. NO it's not acceptable because these are anti immigration using all
> kinds of numbers and options to fit your belief like Gateway pundit fake news.
> So no matter how you tried your whole post is worthless. At the end you are a liar.
> 
> Obviously you are a white women thinking like a whites women that you can just walk in to a polling and place your vote and probably no one will question you.
> Why would an illegal do that? They came here for better future and only one chance and one time  to improve their lives and the family. They are already scared and if possible don't want any exposures.
> Are they going to risk that for just one lousy vote?  HELL NO. Why in the world they will do that? What benefit do they gain? What happen if they get caught? The rest of the family and the future will be gone.
> 
> I understand you have a thick skull but I'm really sorry for you not thinking common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "NO it's not acceptable because these are anti immigration using all blah blah blah..."
> 
> 
> I've noticed that when you losers can't dispute the facts, you declaim the source.
> 
> Liberals: trained to resist truth and/or education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey....didn't you want to claim that those linked quotes I provided were 'lies...all lies!!!'
Click to expand...


Truth hurts.

What fact? All the fact  your present are either bogus, coming from a racist group or fake media. Maybe you mean to say ------ all the fuck up you post. Like your picture. 

Racist always tend to twist the truth and post all kinds of fake news and pictures---- to serve Trump.


----------



## Uncensored2008

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget that California has LITERALLY institutionalized voter fraud by illegal aliens. Illegals are encouraged to vote and protected from prosecution by the scofflaw state.
> 
> {*This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered *to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization* and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and* that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> California openly and actively encourages illegal aliens to vote, and automatically registers them to do so while assuring them that not recourse will be sought against illegal voting.
> 
> Millions of illegals vote in California every election, with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is evident and transparent, contrary to the permutations of 'Is not, isssss nooootttttttt!!!' posts by the Left's apparatchiks.
> 
> 
> They know it, they hate it being revealed, and that's why this thread has gone on so long.
> 
> 
> You can practically here them mumbling 'must-defend-party......'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> California is OPENLY subverting the American election system. Forget Russia, what California has done to corrupt federal elections completely dwarfs even the most serious allegations made against the Russians. And unlike those, I have proof - in actual California statute, that they are openly subverting the election process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of you are LIARS.
Click to expand...



Oh?

{*This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered *to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization* and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and* that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}

Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget that California has LITERALLY institutionalized voter fraud by illegal aliens. Illegals are encouraged to vote and protected from prosecution by the scofflaw state.
> 
> {*This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered *to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization* and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and* that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> California openly and actively encourages illegal aliens to vote, and automatically registers them to do so while assuring them that not recourse will be sought against illegal voting.
> 
> Millions of illegals vote in California every election, with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is evident and transparent, contrary to the permutations of 'Is not, isssss nooootttttttt!!!' posts by the Left's apparatchiks.
> 
> 
> They know it, they hate it being revealed, and that's why this thread has gone on so long.
> 
> 
> You can practically here them mumbling 'must-defend-party......'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> California is OPENLY subverting the American election system. Forget Russia, what California has done to corrupt federal elections completely dwarfs even the most serious allegations made against the Russians. And unlike those, I have proof - in actual California statute, that they are openly subverting the election process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of you are LIARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sense a palpable fear on your part......the overwhelming weight of truth is getting to you, huh?
> 
> 
> At least 50 million illegal aliens invited in and sustained by Democrats stealing funds from the taxpayer fisc....
> ...and if even a tenth of 'em voted, as Obama told them to, well.....there goes Hillary's claim to a popular vote victory.
Click to expand...


Lies after lies after lies. Don't you ever get tired from lying?


----------



## Uncensored2008

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, the democrat controlled Mecca of leftism that is California openly promotes voting by illegals and protects those who vote illegally from prosecution. The fascist state is deliberately corrupting the American electoral system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chic claimed Obama told illegals they could vote,
> 
> That couldn't be firther from the truth.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. *Who can’t legally vote. *But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> 
> Nobody, including california, is either encouraging or allowing illegals to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, California openly engages in federal election fraud every election cycle by openly registering illegal aliens and other non-citizens and protecting them from prosecution by providing official state sanction to their voting.
> 
> Fascists bristled that Trump pointed out the fact that California had 3 million illegal alien votes. If Trump was wrong it was due to being fat too conservative in the number. The last honest election in California was 2004.
> 
> The democrats are brazen in their open corruption, Sessions needs to start arresting the scum in California, while we still have a nation left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a single ioata of your bull shit that 3 millions illegals voted.
Click to expand...



Yo stupid, California registers and protects illegals, by law.

{*This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered *to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization* and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and* that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}

Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.

You sure are a dumb one.


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget that California has LITERALLY institutionalized voter fraud by illegal aliens. Illegals are encouraged to vote and protected from prosecution by the scofflaw state.
> 
> {*This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered *to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization* and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and* that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> California openly and actively encourages illegal aliens to vote, and automatically registers them to do so while assuring them that not recourse will be sought against illegal voting.
> 
> Millions of illegals vote in California every election, with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is evident and transparent, contrary to the permutations of 'Is not, isssss nooootttttttt!!!' posts by the Left's apparatchiks.
> 
> 
> They know it, they hate it being revealed, and that's why this thread has gone on so long.
> 
> 
> You can practically here them mumbling 'must-defend-party......'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> California is OPENLY subverting the American election system. Forget Russia, what California has done to corrupt federal elections completely dwarfs even the most serious allegations made against the Russians. And unlike those, I have proof - in actual California statute, that they are openly subverting the election process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of you are LIARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sense a palpable fear on your part......the overwhelming weight of truth is getting to you, huh?
> 
> 
> At least 50 million illegal aliens invited in and sustained by Democrats stealing funds from the taxpayer fisc....
> ...and if even a tenth of 'em voted, as Obama told them to, well.....there goes Hillary's claim to a popular vote victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lies after lies after lies. Don't you ever get tired from lying?
Click to expand...


Sure got tired of hearing Obama's and Hillary's lies.


----------



## Uncensored2008

charwin95 said:


> [
> 
> Lies after lies after lies. Don't you ever get tired from lying?



So what I am posting is NOT the law, Brown Shirt?


----------



## Uncensored2008

charwin95 said:


> A racist asshole like don't you don't deserve to win anything but your white robs. You are the lowest of the lowest kind of Americans a LOSER.
> Racist like you are the reason Trump won the election and you are so proud of it.



Ah, so opposing open election fraud is "racist."

You're a fucking retard, Nazi boi.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama never invited illegals to vote, In fact, when he talked to Gina what's her name, from jane the virgin. Obama specifically said that illegals couldn't vote.  I saw the video and read the transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obama never invited illegals to vote,..'
> Of course he did, you liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
> 
> 
> This came from Snopes what really happened during that interview.
> 
> I hope you and your boyfriend will shut fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Snopes is a Liberal mouthpiece.
> 
> 2.Can you be so stupid that you don't believe your own eyes and ears???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
Click to expand...


Truth hurts eh my dear. 

Snopes is not a liberal mouth piece because they attack or save every one even Trump. I found them to be very credible. Compared from your racist link group.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama never invited illegals to vote, In fact, when he talked to Gina what's her name, from jane the virgin. Obama specifically said that illegals couldn't vote.  I saw the video and read the transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obama never invited illegals to vote,..'
> Of course he did, you liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
> 
> 
> This came from Snopes what really happened during that interview.
> 
> I hope you and your boyfriend will shut fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "... shut f**k up."
> 
> 
> Only Liberals demand silence of the other side.
> 
> With vulgarity included as an outlet for your anger.
> 
> Why such a fear of the truth?
Click to expand...


Since you posted so much lies------ Why don't you shut up? 
Dont you ever get tired people kicking your ass all over the alley?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state does not allow illegals to register. That should be evident to you by your inability to prove they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The california system is similar to the 'no fly list'.  You can't ask for a list of illegal aliens with california licenses, but if you ask for the status of a particular license holder, it immediately flags them out as having a non-federally approved license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just pretending to be a fool, or one in actuality?
> 
> 'Fess up!!!
> 
> No fly lists are patrolled by those who see a danger to America if they don't do their job.
> 
> Democrats who patrol voting precincts know exactly what they're expected to do: get illegal aliens into the voting booths.....
> ....exactly as the snake, Obama, told them to.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check with some of the poll watchers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posting this kind of garbage proves your posts are pure garbage. A good example of a Deplorable American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You imagine that you can silence me?
> 
> You're really hanging on by your fingernails, huh?
Click to expand...


Really? 
Posting that kind of picture tells me exactly what kind of human ( I think )  being you are. Deplorable.
Posting that kind of picture means you are desperate gasping for air.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Did you notice that that video was the snake, Obama's exact words to illegal aliens?
> 
> Exact.
> 
> No cutting, nothing left out or inserted.
> 
> Simply Obama making the argument that illegals should go out and vote.



You lied again.


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget that California has LITERALLY institutionalized voter fraud by illegal aliens. Illegals are encouraged to vote and protected from prosecution by the scofflaw state.
> 
> {*This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered *to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization* and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and* that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> California openly and actively encourages illegal aliens to vote, and automatically registers them to do so while assuring them that not recourse will be sought against illegal voting.
> 
> Millions of illegals vote in California every election, with the blessing and protection of the democrats running the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scam is evident and transparent, contrary to the permutations of 'Is not, isssss nooootttttttt!!!' posts by the Left's apparatchiks.
> 
> 
> They know it, they hate it being revealed, and that's why this thread has gone on so long.
> 
> 
> You can practically here them mumbling 'must-defend-party......'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> California is OPENLY subverting the American election system. Forget Russia, what California has done to corrupt federal elections completely dwarfs even the most serious allegations made against the Russians. And unlike those, I have proof - in actual California statute, that they are openly subverting the election process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of you are LIARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> {*This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered *to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization* and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and* that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
Click to expand...


You are a beginner of this thread we went this over and over. We already debunked this over and over 
So I'm not going to waste my time to another liars.  Follow the thread where this link was posted--------- then come back a see me. Understood?


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama never invited illegals to vote, In fact, when he talked to Gina what's her name, from jane the virgin. Obama specifically said that illegals couldn't vote.  I saw the video and read the transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obama never invited illegals to vote,..'
> Of course he did, you liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
> 
> 
> This came from Snopes what really happened during that interview.
> 
> I hope you and your boyfriend will shut fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "... shut f**k up."
> 
> 
> Only Liberals demand silence of the other side.
> 
> With vulgarity included as an outlet for your anger.
> 
> Why such a fear of the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you posted so much lies------ Why don't you shut up?
> Dont you ever get tired people kicking your ass all over the alley?
Click to expand...





Face-saving declarations do not obscure the fact that by all accounts it is YOUR ass receiving the kicking, champ.


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, the democrat controlled Mecca of leftism that is California openly promotes voting by illegals and protects those who vote illegally from prosecution. The fascist state is deliberately corrupting the American electoral system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chic claimed Obama told illegals they could vote,
> 
> That couldn't be firther from the truth.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. *Who can’t legally vote. *But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> 
> Nobody, including california, is either encouraging or allowing illegals to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, California openly engages in federal election fraud every election cycle by openly registering illegal aliens and other non-citizens and protecting them from prosecution by providing official state sanction to their voting.
> 
> Fascists bristled that Trump pointed out the fact that California had 3 million illegal alien votes. If Trump was wrong it was due to being fat too conservative in the number. The last honest election in California was 2004.
> 
> The democrats are brazen in their open corruption, Sessions needs to start arresting the scum in California, while we still have a nation left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a single ioata of your bull shit that 3 millions illegals voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yo stupid, California registers and protects illegals, by law.
> 
> {*This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered *to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, *that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization* and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and* that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> You sure are a dumb one.
Click to expand...


Read my previous post. Get back to me when you know what you are talking about. 
Consider yourself lucky that I did not ignore your post.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your words down your throat:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that *you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license —* without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered *as having no party preference. Voter advocates say this two-step process could disenfranchise thousands of voters, especially those who still want to vote in the Republican Party's closed presidential primary."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win again, huh?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You went around and around at the end you are still a liar.
> Do you expect me to read any of that coming from a liar? Wipe that foaming off your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!
> 
> 
> I provide dispositive links, proving....once again, that you're a loser....and your counter is:
> *"Do you expect me to read any of that..."
> 
> Of course you read it....you're a liar!
> And....you had no ability to dispute any of it.
> 
> 
> Soooo.....I win, and you remain a loser.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A racist asshole like don't you don't deserve to win anything but your white robs. You are the lowest of the lowest kind of Americans a LOSER.
> Racist like you are the reason Trump won the election and you are so proud of it.
Click to expand...





What a mess. What is your first language?


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Lies after lies after lies. Don't you ever get tired from lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what I am posting is NOT the law, Brown Shirt?
Click to expand...


Exactly. Now you are in the insulting mode. That means------- I just kicked your ass white trash.


----------



## Uncensored2008

charwin95 said:


> [
> 
> Since you posted so much lies------ Why don't you shut up?
> Dont you ever get tired people kicking your ass all over the alley?



You know Brown Shirt, everyone else is posting laws and scholarly citations.

So WHO is lying?


----------



## Uncensored2008

charwin95 said:


> [
> Exactly. Now you are in the insulting mode. That means------- I just kicked your ass white trash.



Exactly what Brown Shirt? Is what I posted California law, or not?


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A racist asshole like don't you don't deserve to win anything but your white robs. You are the lowest of the lowest kind of Americans a LOSER.
> Racist like you are the reason Trump won the election and you are so proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so opposing open election fraud is "racist."
> 
> You're a fucking retard, Nazi boi.
Click to expand...


Nope that is you dude. You are god example of that.


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Since you posted so much lies------ Why don't you shut up?
> Dont you ever get tired people kicking your ass all over the alley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Brown Shirt, everyone else is posting laws and scholarly citations.
> 
> So WHO is lying?
Click to expand...


You and your girl friend are both liars.


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Exactly. Now you are in the insulting mode. That means------- I just kicked your ass white trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what Brown Shirt? Is what I posted California law, or not?
Click to expand...


Only racist assholes like you used those kinds of language.


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Since you posted so much lies------ Why don't you shut up?
> Dont you ever get tired people kicking your ass all over the alley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Brown Shirt, everyone else is posting laws and scholarly citations.
> 
> So WHO is lying?
Click to expand...


Let me repeat it again. The link you posted was already debunked over and over. So go back from the start. ------- Then get back to me when you know what you are talking about
Along the way get your facts right where you can prove 3 millions of illegals voted during the last election but not just an opinion.
When you use your link do not use a link coming from a racist group. Understood? Go.
I'm waiting.


----------



## charwin95

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice that that video was the snake, Obama's exact words to illegal aliens?
> 
> Exact.
> 
> No cutting, nothing left out or inserted.
> 
> Simply Obama making the argument that illegals should go out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lied again.
Click to expand...


Did I just shut you up Political Cheap?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No your not winning anything from your lies.
> 1. Read what you just posted. You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola.
> We are taking about DMV illegals registrations which has nothing to do what you are talking about.
> 2. So what are you trying to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "No your (sic) not winning anything from your lies."
> Of course I am....that's what brings you slithering up out of the sewer.
> 
> 
> 2. "You are talking about legal American citizen which is not part of this crapola (sic)."
> No, as the quote says...'undocumented immigrants,' ...i.e.,* illegal aliens.
> Now stop lying.*
> They go to the DMV for a bogus Democrat-driver's license and "they will be registered" to vote/
> 
> 3. "So what are you trying to say?"
> You should seek medical advice about that short term memory loss....but,  can help:
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> 1. For Democrats, their power is more important than the health and safety of this nation.
> 
> 2. Toward that end, Democrats are willing to remove border security, steal from the taxpayer fisc, and turn a blind eye to criminality.
> 
> 
> 3. Pretending to honor the American birthright, the election of our leaders, Democrats make bogus 'identification' available to so as to allow illegal aliens, who they support via stealing said taxpaid finances, voting privileges.
> 
> 
> 4. As there are upwards of 50 million illegal aliens residing here, due to Democrat negligence, even a small portion of same following Obama's instructions, and illegally voting, account for what Democrats claim is a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 5. Dunces like you tacitly admit that Democrat controlled states and voting precincts allow this illegal voting, in refusing to guess how many places that provide bogus 'identification provided a margin of victory to the Democrat candidate.
> 
> 
> 6. As polls prove that Democrats admit that that want illegal aliens to vote, lying sacks of offal...i.e., you,....pretend that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and you should work on your spelling and grammar.
> M'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you're "saying" is all untrue. So, what you're saying is you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> That's why you're here: by revealing the scam, the Democrat plans to infect and direct our elections with masses of mercenaries from beyond our border, I've wounded you and every supporter of the scheme.
> 
> 
> You are either
> 1. a true believer in taking over our country
> 
> or
> 
> 2. are incensed at what the thread reveals, as it destroys your worldview.
> 
> 
> 
> In either case.....
> .....excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are my dear. Most of your post are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could they be lies since everything is linked and sourced.....like this:
> 
> 1. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 2. "With the law about to hit the two-year mark, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced that 806,000 illegal aliens have been granted driver licenses, according to the Bay Area’s _Mercury News_. 14,000 of those licenses were issued in November of this year.
> 
> In 2017, new motor voter law AB 1461 will go into effect, automatically registering most licensed California drivers to vote. As the _Mercury News_ points out, concerns have been raised about the crossover of AB60 *illegal alien licensees being illegally registered to vote as a result.* Some lawmakers have claimed there are safeguards against such a case."
> California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart
> 
> 
> *3. DMV licensed 800,000 undocumented immigrants under 2-year-old law*
> California driver licenses given to 800,000 undocumented immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> *4. In program’s first year, nearly half of California’s driver’s licenses went to undocumented*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In program’s first year, nearly half of California’s driver’s licenses went to undocumented – Orange County Register
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  "*More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says"
> More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says*
> 
> 
> 
> All lies, huh?
> 
> You moron.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You ignore your own links...

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

_Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process._​


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown should be arrested by US Marshall's for federal election tampering and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we corral Obama first???
> 
> After all...he told the illegals that he invited it, to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama never invited illegals to vote, In fact, when he talked to Gina what's her name, from jane the virgin. Obama specifically said that illegals couldn't vote.  I saw the video and read the transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obama never invited illegals to vote,..'
> Of course he did, you liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
> 
> 
> This came from Snopes what really happened during that interview.
> 
> I hope you and your boyfriend will shut fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Snopes is a Liberal mouthpiece.
> 
> 2.Can you be so stupid that you don't believe your own eyes and ears???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
Click to expand...

Your nuttiness persists. Obama tells a U.S. citizen that as a U.S. citizen herself, when she votes, she need not worry about immigration going after her friends and family who are here illegally-- and that's all it takes to turn your brain into jello.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Did you notice that that video was the snake, Obama's exact words to illegal aliens?
> 
> Exact.
> 
> No cutting, nothing left out or inserted.
> 
> Simply Obama making the argument that illegals should go out and vote.


You're lying again. Obama was speaking to a U.S. citizen, not an illegal alien.


----------



## charwin95

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice that that video was the snake, Obama's exact words to illegal aliens?
> 
> Exact.
> 
> No cutting, nothing left out or inserted.
> 
> Simply Obama making the argument that illegals should go out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying again. Obama was speaking to a U.S. citizen, not an illegal alien.
Click to expand...


I think they went to sleep.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you posted so much lies------ Why don't you shut up?
> Dont you ever get tired people kicking your ass all over the alley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Brown Shirt, everyone else is posting laws and scholarly citations.
> 
> So WHO is lying?
Click to expand...

You are, of course. You've been shown repeatedly where California law makes every effort to not register illegal aliens to vote. You've been shown the process at DMV's has been automated and designed and setup to prevent illegals from being registered. And you've been shown the section you cite is the exception, not the rule, in cases where an illegal alien might happen to be wrongly registered due to a glitch in the system.

And the proof you are lying is that you can't find one single illegal alien who was accidentally registered to vote.


----------



## Faun

charwin95 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice that that video was the snake, Obama's exact words to illegal aliens?
> 
> Exact.
> 
> No cutting, nothing left out or inserted.
> 
> Simply Obama making the argument that illegals should go out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying again. Obama was speaking to a U.S. citizen, not an illegal alien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they went to sleep.
Click to expand...

More likely passed out drunk on their own lies.


----------



## charwin95

Snopes proved that this was a fake. To say Snopes is only catered to liberals is totally wrong. They attacked all kinds of groups even foreign entities.


----------



## Faun

charwin95 said:


> Snopes proved that this was a fake. To say Snopes is only catered to liberals is totally wrong. They attacked all kinds of groups even foreign entities.
> 
> View attachment 131873


Rightards call snopes fake and/or Liberal because snopes constantly exposes their lies and they can't refute it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Since you posted so much lies------ Why don't you shut up?
> Dont you ever get tired people kicking your ass all over the alley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Brown Shirt, everyone else is posting laws and scholarly citations.
> 
> So WHO is lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat it again. The link you posted was already debunked over and over. So go back from the start. ------- Then get back to me when you know what you are talking about
> Along the way get your facts right where you can prove 3 millions of illegals voted during the last election but not just an opinion.
> When you use your link do not use a link coming from a racist group. Understood? Go.
> I'm waiting.
Click to expand...


You debunked state law?


----------



## Uncensored2008

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Exactly. Now you are in the insulting mode. That means------- I just kicked your ass white trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what Brown Shirt? Is what I posted California law, or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only racist assholes like you used those kinds of language.
Click to expand...



Only racists use language from codified law passed by democrats without a single Republican vote?

Well dayum, Brown Shirt.

I'm not saying you fascists motherfuckers have overplayed the race card, but apparently it is now racist to have two scoops of ice cream.

{For example: Trump takes two scoops of ice cream with his chocolate cream pie, TIME reported, while everyone else around the table gets just one.}

Trump gets 2 scoops of ice cream, everyone else gets 1 - CNNPolitics.com

IMPEACH!!!!!!

You fucking Nazis are a joke.


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Since you posted so much lies------ Why don't you shut up?
> Dont you ever get tired people kicking your ass all over the alley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Brown Shirt, everyone else is posting laws and scholarly citations.
> 
> So WHO is lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat it again. The link you posted was already debunked over and over. So go back from the start. ------- Then get back to me when you know what you are talking about
> Along the way get your facts right where you can prove 3 millions of illegals voted during the last election but not just an opinion.
> When you use your link do not use a link coming from a racist group. Understood? Go.
> I'm waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You debunked state law?
Click to expand...


Didn't I told you to go back and read the thread so I don't have to waste my time discussing same link over and over? 
Apparently you didn't. So I'm telling you again. 
To go back and and read the thread then come 
back to me when you know what the hell you are talking about.  Go.


----------



## Uncensored2008

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Since you posted so much lies------ Why don't you shut up?
> Dont you ever get tired people kicking your ass all over the alley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Brown Shirt, everyone else is posting laws and scholarly citations.
> 
> So WHO is lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat it again. The link you posted was already debunked over and over. So go back from the start. ------- Then get back to me when you know what you are talking about
> Along the way get your facts right where you can prove 3 millions of illegals voted during the last election but not just an opinion.
> When you use your link do not use a link coming from a racist group. Understood? Go.
> I'm waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You debunked state law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't I told you to go back and read the thread so I don't have to waste my time discussing same link over and over?
> Apparently you didn't. So I'm telling you again.
> To go back and and read the thread then come
> back to me when you know what the hell you are talking about.  Go.
Click to expand...


Why would I do anything you ordered me to do, Brown Shirt?

Go piss up a rope.

California law openly promotes voting by illegals and protects them from prosecution when they do vote.

Unless you or your fellow fascists can show that this is NOT in fact the law, all you are doing it trying to blow smoke to obfuscate the already established fact.

I will take the word of codified law over your ThinkProgress idiocy every day of the week.


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Exactly. Now you are in the insulting mode. That means------- I just kicked your ass white trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what Brown Shirt? Is what I posted California law, or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only racist assholes like you used those kinds of language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only racists use language from codified law passed by democrats without a single Republican vote?
> 
> Well dayum, Brown Shirt.
> 
> I'm not saying you fascists motherfuckers have overplayed the race card, but apparently it is now racist to have two scoops of ice cream.
> 
> {For example: Trump takes two scoops of ice cream with his chocolate cream pie, TIME reported, while everyone else around the table gets just one.}
> 
> Trump gets 2 scoops of ice cream, everyone else gets 1 - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> IMPEACH!!!!!!
> 
> You fucking Nazis are a joke.
Click to expand...


Really? Poor little boi. 
Explain yourself where and why I made you angry?
And what is this boi  Trump ice cream has anything to do you with your lunacy?


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Since you posted so much lies------ Why don't you shut up?
> Dont you ever get tired people kicking your ass all over the alley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Brown Shirt, everyone else is posting laws and scholarly citations.
> 
> So WHO is lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat it again. The link you posted was already debunked over and over. So go back from the start. ------- Then get back to me when you know what you are talking about
> Along the way get your facts right where you can prove 3 millions of illegals voted during the last election but not just an opinion.
> When you use your link do not use a link coming from a racist group. Understood? Go.
> I'm waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You debunked state law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't I told you to go back and read the thread so I don't have to waste my time discussing same link over and over?
> Apparently you didn't. So I'm telling you again.
> To go back and and read the thread then come
> back to me when you know what the hell you are talking about.  Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I do anything you ordered me to do, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Go piss up a rope.
> 
> California law openly promotes voting by illegals and protects them from prosecution when they do vote.
> 
> Unless you or your fellow fascists can show that this is NOT in fact the law, all you are doing it trying to blow smoke to obfuscate the already established fact.
> 
> I will take the word of codified law over your ThinkProgress idiocy every day of the week.
Click to expand...


You are dumber that I thought you stupid fuck.
I said the link you were talking about was discussed over and over and I will not waste my time with you asshole. 

Obviously you are craving for my attention. I will let you know when and where you are qualified to talk to me. Understood? 
Now go drink toilet water and don't let your white robe and white hood get wet.


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Exactly. Now you are in the insulting mode. That means------- I just kicked your ass white trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what Brown Shirt? Is what I posted California law, or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only racist assholes like you used those kinds of language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only racists use language from codified law passed by democrats without a single Republican vote?
> 
> Well dayum, Brown Shirt.
> 
> I'm not saying you fascists motherfuckers have overplayed the race card, but apparently it is now racist to have two scoops of ice cream.
> 
> {For example: Trump takes two scoops of ice cream with his chocolate cream pie, TIME reported, while everyone else around the table gets just one.}
> 
> Trump gets 2 scoops of ice cream, everyone else gets 1 - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> IMPEACH!!!!!!
> 
> You fucking Nazis are a joke.
Click to expand...

whatever happened to, noblesse oblige?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Well, well, well.....looks like I win again!!!!


*"Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes*
*A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.

As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.

The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
*


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Mr. Agresti’s analysis of the same polling data settled on much higher numbers. He estimated that as many as 7.9 million noncitizens were illegally registered that year and 594,000 to 5.7 million voted.

These numbers are more in line with the unverified estimates given by President Trump, who said the number of ballots cast by noncitizens was the reason he lost the popular vote to Hillary Clinton.

Last month, the president signed an executive order setting up a commission to try to find on-the-ground truth in illegal voting. Headed by Vice President Mike Pence, the panel also will look at outdated voter lists across the nation with names of dead people and multiple registrants.

For 2012, Just Facts said, 3.2 million to 5.6 million noncitizens were registered to vote and 1.2 million to 3.6 million of them voted."
Ibid.


Can't wait to hear all the squealing from the stuck pigs!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Brown Shirt, everyone else is posting laws and scholarly citations.
> 
> So WHO is lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me repeat it again. The link you posted was already debunked over and over. So go back from the start. ------- Then get back to me when you know what you are talking about
> Along the way get your facts right where you can prove 3 millions of illegals voted during the last election but not just an opinion.
> When you use your link do not use a link coming from a racist group. Understood? Go.
> I'm waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You debunked state law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't I told you to go back and read the thread so I don't have to waste my time discussing same link over and over?
> Apparently you didn't. So I'm telling you again.
> To go back and and read the thread then come
> back to me when you know what the hell you are talking about.  Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I do anything you ordered me to do, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Go piss up a rope.
> 
> California law openly promotes voting by illegals and protects them from prosecution when they do vote.
> 
> Unless you or your fellow fascists can show that this is NOT in fact the law, all you are doing it trying to blow smoke to obfuscate the already established fact.
> 
> I will take the word of codified law over your ThinkProgress idiocy every day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dumber that I thought you stupid fuck.
> I said the link you were talking about was discussed over and over and I will not waste my time with you asshole.
> 
> Obviously you are craving for my attention. I will let you know when and where you are qualified to talk to me. Understood?
> Now go drink toilet water and don't let your white robe and white hood get wet.
Click to expand...




"....government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting."
Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated



Wait.....don't wipe that egg off your face: it's an improvement.


----------



## jc456

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if the Russians hacked the california DMV, and registered all blah blah blah....."
> 
> Point of order!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your theoretical (although firewall blocked, and protocol prevented) voter registration of all AB60 license holders, that's less than 800,000
> 
> *Less than 800.000
> 
> Hillary won the popular vote by 3 million.*
Click to expand...

she didn't win a thing.  you should wake up.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying when you say you never lie.
> 
> Easily disproved "misstatement" of yours...that there are "50 million illegals" living in the US. Patently false.
> 
> 5 facts about illegal immigration in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost.... I never lie.
> 
> Second, your error: I didn't say it....experts did.
> 
> 
> But....let's review the numbers for you:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma.
> *
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*
> 
> *And it is.
> *
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen* Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.
> 
> 7. *And they vote.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
> ...remember the Old Dominion study?
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, *Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????*
> 
> 
> You bet they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed your post, huh?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you destroyed your own credibility. But since you've already done that in the past, what difference does it make now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
Click to expand...




*"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.



How ya' like me now????


----------



## The Original Tree

*Terry McCauliff blocked attempts to investigate voter fraud in one of his state's counties 3 times, with appeal after appeal when he refused to let investigators look at voter registrations.

When he finally lost his case and the investigators looked at the registrations, they found in one county alone 5,000 Illegal Aliens Illegally Registered to vote and that these Illegal Aliens didn't just vote once, but these 5,000 Illegals, Voted 7,000 times.

This is how The Democrats Rig Elections and even their own primaries.
There are 3,007 Counties in The US, and the county investigated was not a very populous one.

Just extrapolating that finding gives you 2.1 Million Illegal Votes, and I can tell you, that there were more illegal votes than that if you just were to investigate Sanctuary cities alone.
*


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost.... I never lie.
> 
> Second, your error: I didn't say it....experts did.
> 
> 
> But....let's review the numbers for you:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma.
> *
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*
> 
> *And it is.
> *
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen* Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.
> 
> 7. *And they vote.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
> ...remember the Old Dominion study?
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, *Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????*
> 
> 
> You bet they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed your post, huh?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you destroyed your own credibility. But since you've already done that in the past, what difference does it make now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like me now????
Click to expand...


I never didn't "like" you. I have no personal feelings about you at all. 

I do know your "report" is flawed.

The perils of cherry picking low frequency events in large sample surveys - ScienceDirect

(Mine's peer reviewed)


----------



## Wyatt earp

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Since you posted so much lies------ Why don't you shut up?
> Dont you ever get tired people kicking your ass all over the alley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Brown Shirt, everyone else is posting laws and scholarly citations.
> 
> So WHO is lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat it again. The link you posted was already debunked over and over. So go back from the start. ------- Then get back to me when you know what you are talking about
> Along the way get your facts right where you can prove 3 millions of illegals voted during the last election but not just an opinion.
> When you use your link do not use a link coming from a racist group. Understood? Go.
> I'm waiting.
Click to expand...








 




.


----------



## Yarddog

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
Click to expand...



Illegal aliens pretty much do whatever they want in California. If they want to vote here no one is going to stop them.  Spend some time in Los Angeles or the Central valley and see how many people dont speak english. and yes if you have lived your whole life here as I have you can pretty much tell that when your standing in a flea market and people are registering to vote,  and most of them are speaking in Spanish, not English .... odds are, a good amount of them are illegal.  
Dont lie to yourself , there are movements among the illegal hispanic communities here to advance their foothold here. There was a push to sign up as many voters as possible. You really believe the Liberal state of california is going to do anything to slow that down?? hahahahaha   My brother who lives in Modesto Ca recieved several phone calls in Spanish before the election, as did my sister and mom....   those were phone calls according to my brother they were intended to organize for the upcoming presidential election. Question,   if they are all American Citizens why are the phone calls made in Spanish? and not English?  people who come here legally learn English.
Otherwise, why are they being allowed to come here?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you destroyed your own credibility. But since you've already done that in the past, what difference does it make now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like me now????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never didn't "like" you. I have no personal feelings about you at all.
> 
> I do know your "report" is flawed.
> 
> The perils of cherry picking low frequency events in large sample surveys - ScienceDirect
> 
> (Mine's peer reviewed)
Click to expand...



I'm right again.....I always am.


By the 'how like like me now' is an idiom...it's not that I care how you feel about me....


"It is used to show you have gone one better than a friend / or when you have done something that requires recognition from you peers"
Urban Dictionary: How You Like Me Now


I just like rubbing your face in the fact that millions of illegal aliens voted for your side....as demanded by the snake, Obama....and ya' still lost.



Soooo.....

How ya' like me nowwwwwwww?????


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like me now????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never didn't "like" you. I have no personal feelings about you at all.
> 
> I do know your "report" is flawed.
> 
> The perils of cherry picking low frequency events in large sample surveys - ScienceDirect
> 
> (Mine's peer reviewed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right again.....I always am.
> 
> 
> By the 'how like like me now' is an idiom...it's not that I care how you feel about me....
> 
> 
> "It is used to show you have gone one better than a friend / or when you have done something that requires recognition from you peers"
> Urban Dictionary: How You Like Me Now
> 
> 
> I just like rubbing your face in the fact that millions of illegal aliens voted for your side....as demanded by the snake, Obama....and ya' still lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....
> 
> How ya' like me nowwwwwwww?????
Click to expand...


The link you provided doesn't support your contention. 

It's really pathetic how fragile Trump's ego is and even more pathetic the way his cultists fellate it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like me now????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never didn't "like" you. I have no personal feelings about you at all.
> 
> I do know your "report" is flawed.
> 
> The perils of cherry picking low frequency events in large sample surveys - ScienceDirect
> 
> (Mine's peer reviewed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right again.....I always am.
> 
> 
> By the 'how like like me now' is an idiom...it's not that I care how you feel about me....
> 
> 
> "It is used to show you have gone one better than a friend / or when you have done something that requires recognition from you peers"
> Urban Dictionary: How You Like Me Now
> 
> 
> I just like rubbing your face in the fact that millions of illegal aliens voted for your side....as demanded by the snake, Obama....and ya' still lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....
> 
> How ya' like me nowwwwwwww?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link you provided doesn't support your contention.
> 
> It's really pathetic how fragile Trump's ego is and even more pathetic the way his cultists fellate it.
Click to expand...




You should clean off your specs, old timer....

It certainly does support my contention, and Trumps.

"Thus, if that many illegals voted in 2008 -- up to 5.7 million -- then it's perfectly reasonable to think that as many -- or more -- voted in the 2016 election."



How ya' like me nowwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Well, well, well.....looks like I win again!!!!
> 
> 
> *"Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes*
> *A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated*


Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's such a glutton for punishment.

This is the same debunked nonsense she was pushing many months ago...

Illegal's Voting: Stats and Facts

It gets debunked here -->


Faun said:


> More rightardedness. <smh>
> 
> When they say their findings are "based on survey data from the Cooperative Congressional Election Study," what they don't say is that survey was an unscientific non-probability online poll...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​



So what does a lying hag like PoliticalHack do?

She abandons all of her previously destroyed nonsense and doubles her number of illegal aliens voting in the election.

Just don't ask her how many have actually been found.... she won't answer. But I will -- 

two.

Not two million. Not two hundred thousand ....

two.


----------



## Care4all

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well.....looks like I win again!!!!
> 
> 
> *"Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes*
> *A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated*
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's such a glutton for punishment.
> 
> This is the same debunked nonsense she was pushing many months ago...
> 
> Illegal's Voting: Stats and Facts
> 
> It gets debunked here -->
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> More rightardedness. <smh>
> 
> When they say their findings are "based on survey data from the Cooperative Congressional Election Study," what they don't say is that survey was an unscientific non-probability online poll...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what does a lying hag like PoliticalHack do?
> 
> She abandons all of her previously destroyed nonsense and doubles her number of illegal aliens voting in the election.
> 
> Just don't ask her how many have actually been found.... she won't answer. But I will --
> 
> two.
> 
> Not two million. Not two hundred thousand ....
> 
> two.
Click to expand...

and if memory serves...one of the two was illegally registered as a republican...in Texas I believe...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well.....looks like I win again!!!!
> 
> 
> *"Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes*
> *A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated*
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's such a glutton for punishment.
> 
> This is the same debunked nonsense she was pushing many months ago...
> 
> Illegal's Voting: Stats and Facts
> 
> It gets debunked here -->
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> More rightardedness. <smh>
> 
> When they say their findings are "based on survey data from the Cooperative Congressional Election Study," what they don't say is that survey was an unscientific non-probability online poll...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what does a lying hag like PoliticalHack do?
> 
> She abandons all of her previously destroyed nonsense and doubles her number of illegal aliens voting in the election.
> 
> Just don't ask her how many have actually been found.... she won't answer. But I will --
> 
> two.
> 
> Not two million. Not two hundred thousand ....
> 
> two.
Click to expand...



Looks like I win again.....millions of illegal alliens followed Obama's instructions and voted......illegally.



You took quite a shot to the head with this article, huh?

Actually, it improved your looks.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Care4all said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well.....looks like I win again!!!!
> 
> 
> *"Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes*
> *A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated*
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's such a glutton for punishment.
> 
> This is the same debunked nonsense she was pushing many months ago...
> 
> Illegal's Voting: Stats and Facts
> 
> It gets debunked here -->
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> More rightardedness. <smh>
> 
> When they say their findings are "based on survey data from the Cooperative Congressional Election Study," what they don't say is that survey was an unscientific non-probability online poll...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what does a lying hag like PoliticalHack do?
> 
> She abandons all of her previously destroyed nonsense and doubles her number of illegal aliens voting in the election.
> 
> Just don't ask her how many have actually been found.... she won't answer. But I will --
> 
> two.
> 
> Not two million. Not two hundred thousand ....
> 
> two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and if memory serves...one of the two was illegally registered as a republican...in Texas I believe...
Click to expand...




Time for you Liberals to admit the truth:

*"Study Backs Up Trump’s Concern: 5.7 Million Noncitizens May Have Cast Illegal Votes In 2008"*
*Study Backs Up Trump's Concern: 5.7 Million Noncitizens May Have Cast Illegal Votes In 2008


*
*Confession is good for the soul.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Everyone, even the Liars...er, Liberals, know that the single reason the Democrats want floods of illegal aliens, is so that they can vote for more Democrats.


Now that more attention is being paid to the reality....
"A report from the conservative/libertarian think tank Just Facts shows that up to 5.7 million people who cast their ballots in the 2008 presidential election were non-citizens. The group used data from a Harvard study as well as U.S. Census Bureau data to arrive at that conclusion."
Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election


But, Liars......Liberals,....there is nothing to hide!

*"Most Democrats Think Illegal Immigrants Should Vote"*
*Most Democrats Think Illegal Immigrants Should Vote - Rasmussen Reports™


And the snake, Obama, came right out and told them to!!!
"When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."
Hussein Obama.



Soooo....you've been caught lying again.
What's the big deal?*


----------



## The Original Tree

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like me now????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never didn't "like" you. I have no personal feelings about you at all.
> 
> I do know your "report" is flawed.
> 
> The perils of cherry picking low frequency events in large sample surveys - ScienceDirect
> 
> (Mine's peer reviewed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right again.....I always am.
> 
> 
> By the 'how like like me now' is an idiom...it's not that I care how you feel about me....
> 
> 
> "It is used to show you have gone one better than a friend / or when you have done something that requires recognition from you peers"
> Urban Dictionary: How You Like Me Now
> 
> 
> I just like rubbing your face in the fact that millions of illegal aliens voted for your side....as demanded by the snake, Obama....and ya' still lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....
> 
> How ya' like me nowwwwwwww?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link you provided doesn't support your contention.
> 
> It's really pathetic how fragile Trump's ego is and even more pathetic the way his cultists fellate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should clean off your specs, old timer....
> 
> It certainly does support my contention, and Trumps.
> 
> "Thus, if that many illegals voted in 2008 -- up to 5.7 million -- then it's perfectly reasonable to think that as many -- or more -- voted in the 2016 election."
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like me nowwwwwwww!!!!!
Click to expand...


*The low end of how many illegals voted is 2.1 Million.  You can easily justify and probably prove your 5.7 Million figure.  

The figure though is probably closer to 10 Million illegals voters when you look at states with Motor Voter registration which imo is ILLEGAL, and is the primary way Illegals are Illegally Registered to vote, which at that point, once registered it is difficult to distinguish them at all from a LEGAL voter unless you check each registration individually and track down the individual who may have used FAKE DOCUMENTS to register to vote.

Talk about trying to impact "THE ELECTION"?

Russia was not successful in altering one vote or casting one illegal vote, and we cannot even prove that Russia actually did anything at all, but The Democrat Party cast Millions of Illegal Votes, and wants to pretend "nothing to see here" despite massive voter fraud being uncovered in Dem states, and all the obstruction with Fraud Investigations by people like Terry McCauliff is a clear sign they not only rigged their own primary, they were trying to fix The Presidential Election.  

That more than anything explains their anger post election.  They thought they had it rigged and were going to get away with it.  But people got off their ass to vote to counter it, and The SNUG IN YOUR FACE LEFT was blindsided.  There just had to be "RUSSIAN COLLUSION" because who else could fix an election like us, they thought?  If the RUSSIANS did anything, and they were unable to, and we can't prove they did, but if they did anything, they UNFIXED the FIX.  Which I find HILARIOUS, that THE LEFT would rationalize their losses that way.  LMFAO. 

 Since giving an ILLEGAL a Drivers License is actually a Felony, states with Motor Voter Registration who also give IIlegals DLs should be prosecuted and public officials should be jailed for this.

There are actually between 30-50 million illegals in the US.  50% of them are on Public Assistance and it is a drain on our Social Safety Net.  This is why The President's proposal to deny welfare to immigrants for 5 years and require them to have jobs, be legal, and pay taxes for 5 years is a good idea to preserve things like Social Security, Welfare, Foodstamps, and Medicaid for American Citizens.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

The Original Tree said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like me now????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never didn't "like" you. I have no personal feelings about you at all.
> 
> I do know your "report" is flawed.
> 
> The perils of cherry picking low frequency events in large sample surveys - ScienceDirect
> 
> (Mine's peer reviewed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right again.....I always am.
> 
> 
> By the 'how like like me now' is an idiom...it's not that I care how you feel about me....
> 
> 
> "It is used to show you have gone one better than a friend / or when you have done something that requires recognition from you peers"
> Urban Dictionary: How You Like Me Now
> 
> 
> I just like rubbing your face in the fact that millions of illegal aliens voted for your side....as demanded by the snake, Obama....and ya' still lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....
> 
> How ya' like me nowwwwwwww?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link you provided doesn't support your contention.
> 
> It's really pathetic how fragile Trump's ego is and even more pathetic the way his cultists fellate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should clean off your specs, old timer....
> 
> It certainly does support my contention, and Trumps.
> 
> "Thus, if that many illegals voted in 2008 -- up to 5.7 million -- then it's perfectly reasonable to think that as many -- or more -- voted in the 2016 election."
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like me nowwwwwwww!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The low end of how many illegals voted is 2.1 Million.  You can easily justify and probably prove your 5.7 Million figure.
> 
> The figure though is probably closer to 10 Million illegals voters when you look at states with Motor Voter registration which imo is ILLEGAL, and is the primary way Illegals are Illegally Registered to vote, which at that point, once registered it is difficult to distinguish them at all from a LEGAL voter unless you check each registration individually and track down the individual who may have used FAKE DOCUMENTS to register to vote.
> 
> Talk about trying to impact "THE ELECTION"  Russia was not successful in altering one vote or casting one illegal vote, but The Democrat Party casts Millions of Illegal Votes.
> 
> Since giving an ILLEGAL a Drivers License is actually a Felony, states with Motor Voter Registration who also give IIlegals DLs should be prosecuted and public officials should be jailed for this.
> 
> There are actually between 30-50 million illegals in the US.  50% of them are on Public Assistance and it is a drain on our Social Safety Net.  This is why The President's proposal to deny welfare to immigrants for 5 years and require them to have jobs, be legal, and pay taxes for 5 years is a good idea to preserve things like Social Security, Welfare, Foodstamps, and Medicaid for American Citizens.*
Click to expand...




Once the Left is forced to admit that the bogus "11 million illegal aliens" live in this nation....
...with the real number over 50 million....then the number voting is easy to understand.

And, Democrats make it easy:
"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election


----------



## PoliticalChic

Have you noticed that, as more and more evidence comes in, the Democrat screaming has fallen to a whimper?


----------



## IM2

So not 1 in all these supposed illegals voted for Trump.

Yeah, right.


----------



## The Original Tree

*The Left has a TANGIBLE GOAL of destabilizing Democracy with Illegitimate and Illegal Voters.*

Giving Driver's Licenses to Illegal Aliens Makes Illegal Voting a Real Possibility

Granting driver’s licenses to undocumented Floridians allows them to live openly and accountably in society

More than half of California drivers' licenses went to undocumented immigrants, NumbersUSA says

12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


----------



## The Original Tree

IM2 said:


> *So not 1 in all these supposed illegals voted for Trump?*
> 
> Yeah, right.


*That is the first Honest Question you have asked since I have known you.
Yeah right is right.

Not one illegal voted for Trump.  In fact many of them didn't vote for TRUMP 3-4 times in the same day.*

*One County in Terry McCauliff's state where he obstructed a fraud investigation for months found 5,000 Illegals registered to vote, and they did vote.*

*7,000 Times!

That means illegals in that county DID NOT VOTE FOR TRUMP an average of 1.4 times!*


----------



## IM2

The Original Tree said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So not 1 in all these supposed illegals voted for Trump?*
> 
> Yeah, right.
> 
> 
> 
> *That is the first Honest Question you have asked since I have known you.
> Yeah right is right.
> 
> Not one illegal voted for Trump.  In fact many of them didn't vote for TRUMP 3-4 times in the same day.*
> 
> *One County in Terry McCauliff's state where he obstructed a fraud investigation for months found 5,000 Illegals registered to vote, and they did vote.*
> 
> *7,000 Times!
> 
> That means illegals in that county DID NOT VOTE FOR TRUMP an average of 1.4 times!*
Click to expand...


 I have been honest the whole time. You are the liar. That's what you  are doing now.


----------



## The Original Tree

PoliticalChic said:


> Have you noticed that, as more and more evidence comes in, the Democrat screaming has fallen to a whimper?


*FACTS AND TRUTH have a way of DOING THAT TO LIARS.

You just have to persevere, be willing to out research the liars who are trying to bend and contort the truth or just outright concoct dishonest schemes to try to gain a dishonest edge and manipulate opinion.

More or less, you have to outwork people that promote Fake News, and False Narratives, by providing Facts, & Questioning the "EVIDENCE" or lack of "EVIDENCE" they are attempting to base their narrative on.

Never take what someone says at face value.  Force people with agendas who push FALSE NARRATIVES to FACTUALLY DEFEND and prove their FALSE NARRATIVE.*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well.....looks like I win again!!!!
> 
> 
> *"Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes*
> *A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated*
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's such a glutton for punishment.
> 
> This is the same debunked nonsense she was pushing many months ago...
> 
> Illegal's Voting: Stats and Facts
> 
> It gets debunked here -->
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> More rightardedness. <smh>
> 
> When they say their findings are "based on survey data from the Cooperative Congressional Election Study," what they don't say is that survey was an unscientific non-probability online poll...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what does a lying hag like PoliticalHack do?
> 
> She abandons all of her previously destroyed nonsense and doubles her number of illegal aliens voting in the election.
> 
> Just don't ask her how many have actually been found.... she won't answer. But I will --
> 
> two.
> 
> Not two million. Not two hundred thousand ....
> 
> two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I win again.....millions of illegal alliens followed Obama's instructions and voted......illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> You took quite a shot to the head with this article, huh?
> 
> Actually, it improved your looks.
Click to expand...

There has to be something wrong with you mentally to claim 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election. You know that, right?


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So not 1 in all these supposed illegals voted for Trump?*
> 
> Yeah, right.
> 
> 
> 
> *That is the first Honest Question you have asked since I have known you.
> Yeah right is right.
> 
> Not one illegal voted for Trump.  In fact many of them didn't vote for TRUMP 3-4 times in the same day.*
> 
> *One County in Terry McCauliff's state where he obstructed a fraud investigation for months found 5,000 Illegals registered to vote, and they did vote.*
> 
> *7,000 Times!
> 
> That means illegals in that county DID NOT VOTE FOR TRUMP an average of 1.4 times!*
Click to expand...

Link....


----------



## IM2

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well.....looks like I win again!!!!
> 
> 
> *"Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes*
> *A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated*
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's such a glutton for punishment.
> 
> This is the same debunked nonsense she was pushing many months ago...
> 
> Illegal's Voting: Stats and Facts
> 
> It gets debunked here -->
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> More rightardedness. <smh>
> 
> When they say their findings are "based on survey data from the Cooperative Congressional Election Study," what they don't say is that survey was an unscientific non-probability online poll...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what does a lying hag like PoliticalHack do?
> 
> She abandons all of her previously destroyed nonsense and doubles her number of illegal aliens voting in the election.
> 
> Just don't ask her how many have actually been found.... she won't answer. But I will --
> 
> two.
> 
> Not two million. Not two hundred thousand ....
> 
> two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I win again.....millions of illegal alliens followed Obama's instructions and voted......illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> You took quite a shot to the head with this article, huh?
> 
> Actually, it improved your looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has to be something wrong with you mentally to claim 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election. You know that, right?
Click to expand...


Especially because he believes that all 5.7 million illegals decided only to vote for Hillary Clinton

He's a







.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Leftist Liberal Lemming Loser SNOWFLAKES..... *NEWS FLASH*....

Denial and hatred is not a winning strategy....so please don't stop


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world in 2008.
9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.

I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.

I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.

For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.


----------



## Faun

BasicHumanUnit said:


> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world during Obama's term.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.


Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

It's CRITICAL that this problem is corrected for future elections and especially the 2020 Presidential and Congressional elections.

Only AMERICANS should be voting.    Americans don't elect Snowflakes.

Political correctness has allowed people with no vested interest in America to take control of her.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Faun said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world during Obama's term.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.
Click to expand...


I'm an imbecile?   F U assclown.
I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.

Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
Keep denying snowflake moron.....that strategy just worked again in Georgia.....


----------



## Faun

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world during Obama's term.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   Fuck you assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
Click to expand...

Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.


----------



## The Original Tree

IM2 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So not 1 in all these supposed illegals voted for Trump?*
> 
> Yeah, right.
> 
> 
> 
> *That is the first Honest Question you have asked since I have known you.
> Yeah right is right.
> 
> Not one illegal voted for Trump.  In fact many of them didn't vote for TRUMP 3-4 times in the same day.*
> 
> *One County in Terry McCauliff's state where he obstructed a fraud investigation for months found 5,000 Illegals registered to vote, and they did vote.*
> 
> *7,000 Times!
> 
> That means illegals in that county DID NOT VOTE FOR TRUMP an average of 1.4 times!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been honest the whole time. You are the liar. That's what you  are doing now.
Click to expand...

*Please show EVIDENCE of "LIES" that you are using to claim I am a "LIAR".*


----------



## The Original Tree

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world during Obama's term.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   F U assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
> Keep denying snowflake moron.....that strategy just worked again in Georgia.....
Click to expand...


*IF THE LEFT were so WORRIED ABOUT RUSSIA, and the INTEGRITY OF OUR ELECTIONS, they would be 100% for VOTER ID.

Every Democratic Nation on Earth has VOTER ID, but THE US.

They could care less about the integrity of the vote, in fact, they fight to disenfranchise legal voters in ever election.

If they cared about "ONE MAN, ONE VOTE" they wouldn't be for giving Illegals Drivers Licenses (A FELONY) Using MOTOR VOTER REGISTRATION, AMNESTY, and be opposed to VOTER ID.*


----------



## IM2

The Original Tree said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So not 1 in all these supposed illegals voted for Trump?*
> 
> Yeah, right.
> 
> 
> 
> *That is the first Honest Question you have asked since I have known you.
> Yeah right is right.
> 
> Not one illegal voted for Trump.  In fact many of them didn't vote for TRUMP 3-4 times in the same day.*
> 
> *One County in Terry McCauliff's state where he obstructed a fraud investigation for months found 5,000 Illegals registered to vote, and they did vote.*
> 
> *7,000 Times!
> 
> That means illegals in that county DID NOT VOTE FOR TRUMP an average of 1.4 times!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been honest the whole time. You are the liar. That's what you  are doing now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Please show EVIDENCE of "LIES" that you are using to claim I am a "LIAR".*
Click to expand...


When you show evidence of the 5.7 million ilegal aliens that voted for Hillary Clinton.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well.....looks like I win again!!!!
> 
> 
> *"Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes*
> *A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated*
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's such a glutton for punishment.
> 
> This is the same debunked nonsense she was pushing many months ago...
> 
> Illegal's Voting: Stats and Facts
> 
> It gets debunked here -->
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> More rightardedness. <smh>
> 
> When they say their findings are "based on survey data from the Cooperative Congressional Election Study," what they don't say is that survey was an unscientific non-probability online poll...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what does a lying hag like PoliticalHack do?
> 
> She abandons all of her previously destroyed nonsense and doubles her number of illegal aliens voting in the election.
> 
> Just don't ask her how many have actually been found.... she won't answer. But I will --
> 
> two.
> 
> Not two million. Not two hundred thousand ....
> 
> two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I win again.....millions of illegal alliens followed Obama's instructions and voted......illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> You took quite a shot to the head with this article, huh?
> 
> Actually, it improved your looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has to be something wrong with you mentally to claim 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election. You know that, right?
Click to expand...




I must admit that destroying you has become my guilty pleasure....

Sooooo.....let's do it again:

HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY??????


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So not 1 in all these supposed illegals voted for Trump?*
> 
> Yeah, right.
> 
> 
> 
> *That is the first Honest Question you have asked since I have known you.
> Yeah right is right.
> 
> Not one illegal voted for Trump.  In fact many of them didn't vote for TRUMP 3-4 times in the same day.*
> 
> *One County in Terry McCauliff's state where he obstructed a fraud investigation for months found 5,000 Illegals registered to vote, and they did vote.*
> 
> *7,000 Times!
> 
> That means illegals in that county DID NOT VOTE FOR TRUMP an average of 1.4 times!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been honest the whole time. You are the liar. That's what you  are doing now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Please show EVIDENCE of "LIES" that you are using to claim I am a "LIAR".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you show evidence of the 5.7 million ilegal aliens that voted for Hillary Clinton.
Click to expand...



How many illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well.....looks like I win again!!!!
> 
> 
> *"Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes*
> *A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated*
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's such a glutton for punishment.
> 
> This is the same debunked nonsense she was pushing many months ago...
> 
> Illegal's Voting: Stats and Facts
> 
> It gets debunked here -->
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> More rightardedness. <smh>
> 
> When they say their findings are "based on survey data from the Cooperative Congressional Election Study," what they don't say is that survey was an unscientific non-probability online poll...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what does a lying hag like PoliticalHack do?
> 
> She abandons all of her previously destroyed nonsense and doubles her number of illegal aliens voting in the election.
> 
> Just don't ask her how many have actually been found.... she won't answer. But I will --
> 
> two.
> 
> Not two million. Not two hundred thousand ....
> 
> two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I win again.....millions of illegal alliens followed Obama's instructions and voted......illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> You took quite a shot to the head with this article, huh?
> 
> Actually, it improved your looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has to be something wrong with you mentally to claim 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election. You know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially because he believes that all 5.7 million illegals decided only to vote for Hillary Clinton
> 
> He's a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...





Since the illegal alien criminals were following the specific instructions of the dirt-eating snake, Hussein Obama,.....

....who do you imagine they were voting for?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world during Obama's term.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   Fuck you assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.
Click to expand...



There was no such 'debunking.'

There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.


The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.


----------



## IM2

The Original Tree said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world during Obama's term.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   F U assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
> Keep denying snowflake moron.....that strategy just worked again in Georgia.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *IF THE LEFT were so WORRIED ABOUT RUSSIA, and the INTEGRITY OF OUR ELECTIONS, they would be 100% for VOTER ID.
> 
> Every Democratic Nation on Earth has VOTER ID, but THE US.
> 
> They could care less about the integrity of the vote, in fact, they fight to disenfranchise legal voters in ever election.
> 
> If they cared about "ONE MAN, ONE VOTE" they wouldn't be for giving Illegals Drivers Licenses (A FELONY) Using MOTOR VOTER REGISTRATION, AMNESTY, and be opposed to VOTER ID.*
Click to expand...


Stop lying.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well.....looks like I win again!!!!
> 
> 
> *"Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes*
> *A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated*
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's such a glutton for punishment.
> 
> This is the same debunked nonsense she was pushing many months ago...
> 
> Illegal's Voting: Stats and Facts
> 
> It gets debunked here -->
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> More rightardedness. <smh>
> 
> When they say their findings are "based on survey data from the Cooperative Congressional Election Study," what they don't say is that survey was an unscientific non-probability online poll...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what does a lying hag like PoliticalHack do?
> 
> She abandons all of her previously destroyed nonsense and doubles her number of illegal aliens voting in the election.
> 
> Just don't ask her how many have actually been found.... she won't answer. But I will --
> 
> two.
> 
> Not two million. Not two hundred thousand ....
> 
> two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I win again.....millions of illegal alliens followed Obama's instructions and voted......illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> You took quite a shot to the head with this article, huh?
> 
> Actually, it improved your looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has to be something wrong with you mentally to claim 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election. You know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially because he believes that all 5.7 million illegals decided only to vote for Hillary Clinton
> 
> He's a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the illegal alien criminals were following the specific instructions of the dirt-eating snake, Hussein Obama,.....
> 
> ....who do you imagine they were voting for?
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world during Obama's term.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   Fuck you assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such 'debunking.'
> 
> There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.
> 
> 
> The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
Click to expand...


No, they were debunked.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world during Obama's term.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   Fuck you assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such 'debunking.'
> 
> There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.
> 
> 
> The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they were debunked.
Click to expand...



Actually, only you were 'debunked.'


Have someone read this to you:

"He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.

“This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.

He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.

Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.

“This is irrational, because illegal immigrants often claim they are citizens in order to conceal the fact that they are in the U.S. illegally,” he said.

Some of the polled noncitizens denied they were registered to vote when publicly available databases show that they were, ...."
Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election


----------



## The Original Tree

*








IM2 said:





PoliticalChic said:





Faun said:





BasicHumanUnit said:





Faun said:





BasicHumanUnit said:



			5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world during Obama's term.
9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.

I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.

I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.

For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
		
Click to expand...

Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.
		
Click to expand...


I'm an imbecile?   Fuck you assclown.
I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.

Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
		
Click to expand...

Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.  

Click to expand...



There was no such 'debunking.'

There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.


The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
		
Click to expand...


No, they were debunked.
		
Click to expand...


You do know people are laughing at your nonsense.  Maybe Bagdad Bob survived after all.


Is this you?



*


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*



Wait!  Wait!  I just had the cookie-puss OREO tell me on another thread that illegals can't vote and don't get any benefits!!!   I hope you're not telling me he's wrong?!!


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world during Obama's term.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   Fuck you assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such 'debunking.'
> 
> There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.
> 
> 
> The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
Click to expand...

Of course it was debunked.

a) it was an unscientific online poll.

b) many respondents changed their answer on the question of being a U.S. citizen from one poll to the next.

You're so desperate to fluff Trump, you'll accept anything, no matter how rightarded. But claiming 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election is simply downright stupid, even for you.

Oh, and need I remind you, there have been only two such cases confirmed?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well.....looks like I win again!!!!
> 
> 
> *"Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes*
> *A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated*
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's such a glutton for punishment.
> 
> This is the same debunked nonsense she was pushing many months ago...
> 
> Illegal's Voting: Stats and Facts
> 
> It gets debunked here -->
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> More rightardedness. <smh>
> 
> When they say their findings are "based on survey data from the Cooperative Congressional Election Study," what they don't say is that survey was an unscientific non-probability online poll...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what does a lying hag like PoliticalHack do?
> 
> She abandons all of her previously destroyed nonsense and doubles her number of illegal aliens voting in the election.
> 
> Just don't ask her how many have actually been found.... she won't answer. But I will --
> 
> two.
> 
> Not two million. Not two hundred thousand ....
> 
> two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I win again.....millions of illegal alliens followed Obama's instructions and voted......illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> You took quite a shot to the head with this article, huh?
> 
> Actually, it improved your looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has to be something wrong with you mentally to claim 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election. You know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit that destroying you has become my guilty pleasure....
> 
> Sooooo.....let's do it again:
> 
> HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY??????
Click to expand...

It's flattering that you're so infatuated with me.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well.....looks like I win again!!!!
> 
> 
> *"Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes*
> *A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated*
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's such a glutton for punishment.
> 
> This is the same debunked nonsense she was pushing many months ago...
> 
> Illegal's Voting: Stats and Facts
> 
> It gets debunked here -->
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> More rightardedness. <smh>
> 
> When they say their findings are "based on survey data from the Cooperative Congressional Election Study," what they don't say is that survey was an unscientific non-probability online poll...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what does a lying hag like PoliticalHack do?
> 
> She abandons all of her previously destroyed nonsense and doubles her number of illegal aliens voting in the election.
> 
> Just don't ask her how many have actually been found.... she won't answer. But I will --
> 
> two.
> 
> Not two million. Not two hundred thousand ....
> 
> two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I win again.....millions of illegal alliens followed Obama's instructions and voted......illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> You took quite a shot to the head with this article, huh?
> 
> Actually, it improved your looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has to be something wrong with you mentally to claim 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election. You know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially because he believes that all 5.7 million illegals decided only to vote for Hillary Clinton
> 
> He's a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the illegal alien criminals were following the specific instructions of the dirt-eating snake, Hussein Obama,.....
> 
> ....who do you imagine they were voting for?
Click to expand...

What a great example of just how rightarded you are.

Aside from your lie that Obama instructed illegal aliens to vote, you're actually blaming him for comments made in November, *2016*, while posting how 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in *2008*. _<smh>_


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world during Obama's term.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   Fuck you assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such 'debunking.'
> 
> There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.
> 
> 
> The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
Click to expand...

You're lying again. There is no "latest study." This is someone throwing out new numbers based on the same figures released years ago. Somehow, some idiot like you, decided to double their made up figures. You do it yourself as you keep changing your numbers.


----------



## IM2

The Original Tree said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   Fuck you assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such 'debunking.'
> 
> There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.
> 
> 
> The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they were debunked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know people are laughing at your nonsense.  Maybe Bagdad Bob survived after all.
> 
> 
> Is this you?
> 
> 
> 
> *



I don't hear anyone laughing. And you making such a claim doesn't make it true.

Show the 5.7 million illegals who voted for Hillary or shut up.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world during Obama's term.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   Fuck you assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such 'debunking.'
> 
> There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.
> 
> 
> The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was debunked.
> 
> a) it was an unscientific online poll.
> 
> b) many respondents changed their answer on the question of being a U.S. citizen from one poll to the next.
> 
> You're so desperate to fluff Trump, you'll accept anything, no matter how rightarded. But claiming 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election is simply downright stupid, even for you.
> 
> Oh, and need I remind you, there have been only two such cases confirmed?
Click to expand...




Of course it wasn't.

Have someone read this to you:

"He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.

“This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.

He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.

Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.

“This is irrational, because illegal immigrants often claim they are citizens in order to conceal the fact that they are in the U.S. illegally,” he said.

Some of the polled noncitizens denied they were registered to vote when publicly available databases show that they were, ...."
Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's such a glutton for punishment.
> 
> This is the same debunked nonsense she was pushing many months ago...
> 
> Illegal's Voting: Stats and Facts
> 
> It gets debunked here -->
> ​
> So what does a lying hag like PoliticalHack do?
> 
> She abandons all of her previously destroyed nonsense and doubles her number of illegal aliens voting in the election.
> 
> Just don't ask her how many have actually been found.... she won't answer. But I will --
> 
> two.
> 
> Not two million. Not two hundred thousand ....
> 
> two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I win again.....millions of illegal alliens followed Obama's instructions and voted......illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> You took quite a shot to the head with this article, huh?
> 
> Actually, it improved your looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has to be something wrong with you mentally to claim 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election. You know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially because he believes that all 5.7 million illegals decided only to vote for Hillary Clinton
> 
> He's a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the illegal alien criminals were following the specific instructions of the dirt-eating snake, Hussein Obama,.....
> 
> ....who do you imagine they were voting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great example of just how rightarded you are.
> 
> Aside from your lie that Obama instructed illegal aliens to vote, you're actually blaming him for comments made in November, *2016*, while posting how 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in *2008*. _<smh>_
Click to expand...




"Aside from your lie that Obama instructed illegal aliens to vote,.."

1.  I never lie.

2. Here's Obama saying exactly what I said he did:




1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:


*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_






_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



_Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._


_Are you?_







Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world during Obama's term.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   Fuck you assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such 'debunking.'
> 
> There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.
> 
> 
> The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again. There is no "latest study." This is someone throwing out new numbers based on the same figures released years ago. Somehow, some idiot like you, decided to double their made up figures. You do it yourself as you keep changing your numbers.
Click to expand...



I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.

Why are you afraid to answer?


----------



## The Original Tree

IM2 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   Fuck you assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such 'debunking.'
> 
> There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.
> 
> 
> The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they were debunked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know people are laughing at your nonsense.  Maybe Bagdad Bob survived after all.
> 
> 
> Is this you?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hear anyone laughing. And you making such a claim doesn't make it true.
> 
> Show the 5.7 million illegals who voted for Hillary or shut up.
Click to expand...

*Like the actual Voter Registrations?
POOOHHHHTIN....has them.
I showed you the results of Terry "I Lied My Way To The Top" McCauliff's Voter Fraud Investigation in just one county.....

Seriously, we posted the results of studies and Fraud Investigations, but you won't even acknowledge this is going on even with direct evidence.

It's like talking to a brick wall with you.  Typical Liberal.
Hours of Entertainment, so thanks for the laugh.*

*IM2: "PROVE HILLARY DIDN"T LOSE THE ELECTION"

TREE: "Donald Trump was Inaugurated and sits in The White House."

IM2:  "NOT MY PRESIDENT!  HILLARY WON THE POPULAR VOTE"

TREE:  ""
*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well.....looks like I win again!!!!
> 
> 
> *"Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes*
> *A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated*
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's such a glutton for punishment.
> 
> This is the same debunked nonsense she was pushing many months ago...
> 
> Illegal's Voting: Stats and Facts
> 
> It gets debunked here -->
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> More rightardedness. <smh>
> 
> When they say their findings are "based on survey data from the Cooperative Congressional Election Study," what they don't say is that survey was an unscientific non-probability online poll...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what does a lying hag like PoliticalHack do?
> 
> She abandons all of her previously destroyed nonsense and doubles her number of illegal aliens voting in the election.
> 
> Just don't ask her how many have actually been found.... she won't answer. But I will --
> 
> two.
> 
> Not two million. Not two hundred thousand ....
> 
> two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I win again.....millions of illegal alliens followed Obama's instructions and voted......illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> You took quite a shot to the head with this article, huh?
> 
> Actually, it improved your looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has to be something wrong with you mentally to claim 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election. You know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit that destroying you has become my guilty pleasure....
> 
> Sooooo.....let's do it again:
> 
> HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's flattering that you're so infatuated with me.
Click to expand...



Not exactly 'infatuated.'

I use your picture to take away my appetite when want to lose some avoirdupois.


Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   Fuck you assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such 'debunking.'
> 
> There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.
> 
> 
> The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was debunked.
> 
> a) it was an unscientific online poll.
> 
> b) many respondents changed their answer on the question of being a U.S. citizen from one poll to the next.
> 
> You're so desperate to fluff Trump, you'll accept anything, no matter how rightarded. But claiming 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election is simply downright stupid, even for you.
> 
> Oh, and need I remind you, there have been only two such cases confirmed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it wasn't.
> 
> Have someone read this to you:
> 
> "He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.
> 
> “This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.
> 
> Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> “This is irrational, because illegal immigrants often claim they are citizens in order to conceal the fact that they are in the U.S. illegally,” he said.
> 
> Some of the polled noncitizens denied they were registered to vote when publicly available databases show that they were, ...."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election
Click to expand...

LOL

You can't lie your way out of this, PoliticalHack

Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting

_A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...

_*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​


----------



## IM2

The Original Tree said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such 'debunking.'
> 
> There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.
> 
> 
> The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they were debunked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know people are laughing at your nonsense.  Maybe Bagdad Bob survived after all.
> 
> 
> Is this you?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hear anyone laughing. And you making such a claim doesn't make it true.
> 
> Show the 5.7 million illegals who voted for Hillary or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Like the actual Voter Registrations?
> POOOHHHHTIN....has them.
> I showed you the results of Terry "I Lied My Way To The Top" McCauliff's Voter Fraud Investigation in just one county.....
> 
> Seriously, we posted the results of studies and Fraud Investigations, but you won't even acknowledge this is going on even with direct evidence.
> 
> It's like talking to a brick wall with you.  Typical Liberal.
> Hours of Entertainment, so thanks for the laugh.*
> 
> *IM2: "PROVE HILLARY DIDN"T LOSE THE ELECTION"
> 
> TREE: "Donald Trump was Inaugurated and sits in The White House."
> 
> IM2:  "NOT MY PRESIDENT!  HILLARY WON THE POPULAR VOTE"
> 
> TREE:  ""
> *
Click to expand...


This does not show the 5.7 million illegals who voted for Clinton. Nor are these comments I made.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, PoliticalHack. She's such a glutton for punishment.
> 
> This is the same debunked nonsense she was pushing many months ago...
> 
> Illegal's Voting: Stats and Facts
> 
> It gets debunked here -->
> ​
> So what does a lying hag like PoliticalHack do?
> 
> She abandons all of her previously destroyed nonsense and doubles her number of illegal aliens voting in the election.
> 
> Just don't ask her how many have actually been found.... she won't answer. But I will --
> 
> two.
> 
> Not two million. Not two hundred thousand ....
> 
> two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I win again.....millions of illegal alliens followed Obama's instructions and voted......illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> You took quite a shot to the head with this article, huh?
> 
> Actually, it improved your looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has to be something wrong with you mentally to claim 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election. You know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit that destroying you has become my guilty pleasure....
> 
> Sooooo.....let's do it again:
> 
> HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's flattering that you're so infatuated with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly 'infatuated.'
> 
> I use your picture to take away my appetite when want to lose some avoirdupois.
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
Click to expand...

You poor, thing. Bless your heart. That's not actually my picture. <smh>

Your infatuation was noted and dismissed. For the record, I'm happily married and wouldn't be interested in you even if I were single. You're an unabashed liar and there is nothing less attractive.

Like here, prove 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in 2016 or you once again demonstrate you're lying.....


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I win again.....millions of illegal alliens followed Obama's instructions and voted......illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> You took quite a shot to the head with this article, huh?
> 
> Actually, it improved your looks.
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be something wrong with you mentally to claim 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election. You know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially because he believes that all 5.7 million illegals decided only to vote for Hillary Clinton
> 
> He's a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the illegal alien criminals were following the specific instructions of the dirt-eating snake, Hussein Obama,.....
> 
> ....who do you imagine they were voting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great example of just how rightarded you are.
> 
> Aside from your lie that Obama instructed illegal aliens to vote, you're actually blaming him for comments made in November, *2016*, while posting how 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in *2008*. _<smh>_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Aside from your lie that Obama instructed illegal aliens to vote,.."
> 
> 1.  I never lie.
> 
> 2. Here's Obama saying exactly what I said he did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
Click to expand...

That was Obama telling a U.S. citizen she is a citizen when she votes and need not worry about immigration going after her undocumented friends and family. That you intentionally misconstrue (i.e., lie) that to mean he's talking to non-U.S. citizens when he's sitting face-to-face with a U.S. citizen and directly answering her direct question, is on you -- not him.

As well as has been pointed out numerous times how you post the video which cuts short just before he says illegals can't vote and the U.S. citizens should vote because their vote speaks for the undocumented aliens who can't legally vote. You also omit him twice promoting a website which informs readers that only U.S. citizens can vote.

Lying is very ugly indeed. Now readers here see for themselves that you're merely relying on transference projection when you call others ugly.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're an imbecile since those numbers are based off a series of unscientific polls in which respondents were caught claiming they were U.S. citizens in the first poll but not not U.S. citizens in a follow up poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   Fuck you assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such 'debunking.'
> 
> There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.
> 
> 
> The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again. There is no "latest study." This is someone throwing out new numbers based on the same figures released years ago. Somehow, some idiot like you, decided to double their made up figures. You do it yourself as you keep changing your numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
Click to expand...

LOL

You're such a political hack.

I've already answered that question.Why do you think I need to keep repeating my answer simply because you keep asking?

A better question is  -- why do you think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   Fuck you assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such 'debunking.'
> 
> There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.
> 
> 
> The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was debunked.
> 
> a) it was an unscientific online poll.
> 
> b) many respondents changed their answer on the question of being a U.S. citizen from one poll to the next.
> 
> You're so desperate to fluff Trump, you'll accept anything, no matter how rightarded. But claiming 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election is simply downright stupid, even for you.
> 
> Oh, and need I remind you, there have been only two such cases confirmed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it wasn't.
> 
> Have someone read this to you:
> 
> "He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.
> 
> “This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.
> 
> Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> “This is irrational, because illegal immigrants often claim they are citizens in order to conceal the fact that they are in the U.S. illegally,” he said.
> 
> Some of the polled noncitizens denied they were registered to vote when publicly available databases show that they were, ...."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You can't lie your way out of this, PoliticalHack
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
Click to expand...



I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.

Why are you afraid to answer?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I win again.....millions of illegal alliens followed Obama's instructions and voted......illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> You took quite a shot to the head with this article, huh?
> 
> Actually, it improved your looks.
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be something wrong with you mentally to claim 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election. You know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit that destroying you has become my guilty pleasure....
> 
> Sooooo.....let's do it again:
> 
> HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's flattering that you're so infatuated with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly 'infatuated.'
> 
> I use your picture to take away my appetite when want to lose some avoirdupois.
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor, thing. Bless your heart. That's not actually my picture. <smh>
> 
> Your infatuation was noted and dismissed. For the record, I'm happily married and wouldn't be interested in you even if I were single. You're an unabashed liar and there is nothing less attractive.
> 
> Like here, prove 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in 2016 or you once again demonstrate you're lying.....
Click to expand...



I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.

Why are you afraid to answer?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be something wrong with you mentally to claim 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election. You know that, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially because he believes that all 5.7 million illegals decided only to vote for Hillary Clinton
> 
> He's a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the illegal alien criminals were following the specific instructions of the dirt-eating snake, Hussein Obama,.....
> 
> ....who do you imagine they were voting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great example of just how rightarded you are.
> 
> Aside from your lie that Obama instructed illegal aliens to vote, you're actually blaming him for comments made in November, *2016*, while posting how 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in *2008*. _<smh>_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Aside from your lie that Obama instructed illegal aliens to vote,.."
> 
> 1.  I never lie.
> 
> 2. Here's Obama saying exactly what I said he did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was Obama telling a U.S. citizen she is a citizen when she votes and need not worry about immigration going after her undocumented friends and family. That you intentionally misconstrue (i.e., lie) that to mean he's talking to non-U.S. citizens when he's sitting face-to-face with a U.S. citizen and directly answering her direct question, is on you -- not him.
> 
> As well as has been pointed out numerous times how you post the video which cuts short just before he says illegals can't vote and the U.S. citizens should vote because their vote speaks for the undocumented aliens who can't legally vote. You also omit him twice promoting a website which informs readers that only U.S. citizens can vote.
> 
> Lying is very ugly indeed. Now readers here see for themselves that you're merely relying on transference projection when you call others ugly.
Click to expand...




I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.

Why are you afraid to answer?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an imbecile?   Fuck you assclown.
> I'm basing my statement off of COMMON SENSE and all the shit fucktards like you in states like California and NewYork did to help illegals get Driver licenses and squash voter ID laws.   It only takes COMMON SENSE to see what the Left did.
> 
> Common sense is something you would have no clue about.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such 'debunking.'
> 
> There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.
> 
> 
> The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again. There is no "latest study." This is someone throwing out new numbers based on the same figures released years ago. Somehow, some idiot like you, decided to double their made up figures. You do it yourself as you keep changing your numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're such a political hack.
> 
> I've already answered that question.Why do you think I need to keep repeating my answer simply because you keep asking?
> 
> A better question is  -- why do you think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered?
Click to expand...




I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.

Why are you afraid to answer?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, after giving props to a debunked unscientific poll, you double down on being an imbecile and idiotically claim there are states registering illegals to vote with driver's licenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such 'debunking.'
> 
> There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.
> 
> 
> The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was debunked.
> 
> a) it was an unscientific online poll.
> 
> b) many respondents changed their answer on the question of being a U.S. citizen from one poll to the next.
> 
> You're so desperate to fluff Trump, you'll accept anything, no matter how rightarded. But claiming 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election is simply downright stupid, even for you.
> 
> Oh, and need I remind you, there have been only two such cases confirmed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it wasn't.
> 
> Have someone read this to you:
> 
> "He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.
> 
> “This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.
> 
> Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> “This is irrational, because illegal immigrants often claim they are citizens in order to conceal the fact that they are in the U.S. illegally,” he said.
> 
> Some of the polled noncitizens denied they were registered to vote when publicly available databases show that they were, ...."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You can't lie your way out of this, PoliticalHack
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
Click to expand...

Asked and answered, PoliticalNag


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such 'debunking.'
> 
> There were simply the claims of Leftist academicians.
> 
> 
> The latest study explains exactly why the earlier attempt was.....like you.....wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was debunked.
> 
> a) it was an unscientific online poll.
> 
> b) many respondents changed their answer on the question of being a U.S. citizen from one poll to the next.
> 
> You're so desperate to fluff Trump, you'll accept anything, no matter how rightarded. But claiming 5.7 million illegal aliens voted in the election is simply downright stupid, even for you.
> 
> Oh, and need I remind you, there have been only two such cases confirmed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it wasn't.
> 
> Have someone read this to you:
> 
> "He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.
> 
> “This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.
> 
> Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> “This is irrational, because illegal immigrants often claim they are citizens in order to conceal the fact that they are in the U.S. illegally,” he said.
> 
> Some of the polled noncitizens denied they were registered to vote when publicly available databases show that they were, ...."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You can't lie your way out of this, PoliticalHack
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered, PoliticalNag
Click to expand...




I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.

Why are you afraid to answer?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?



Uh-oh, everyone ... stay clear --- she's gonna blow!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-oh, everyone ... stay clear --- she's gonna blow!!
Click to expand...







Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....

How many illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-oh, everyone ... stay clear --- she's gonna blow!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
Click to expand...

You're a flaming nut, PoliticalNag. 

As you've been informed, I've already answered that question and need not answer it again. Meanwhile, you keep asking ... because ............

*Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results*, is a definition of insanity. And as this demonstrates, you are clearly batshit insane...




PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me repeat it again. The link you posted was already debunked over and over. So go back from the start. ------- Then get back to me when you know what you are talking about
> Along the way get your facts right where you can prove 3 millions of illegals voted during the last election but not just an opinion.
> When you use your link do not use a link coming from a racist group. Understood? Go.
> I'm waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You debunked state law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't I told you to go back and read the thread so I don't have to waste my time discussing same link over and over?
> Apparently you didn't. So I'm telling you again.
> To go back and and read the thread then come
> back to me when you know what the hell you are talking about.  Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I do anything you ordered me to do, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Go piss up a rope.
> 
> California law openly promotes voting by illegals and protects them from prosecution when they do vote.
> 
> Unless you or your fellow fascists can show that this is NOT in fact the law, all you are doing it trying to blow smoke to obfuscate the already established fact.
> 
> I will take the word of codified law over your ThinkProgress idiocy every day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dumber that I thought you stupid fuck.
> I said the link you were talking about was discussed over and over and I will not waste my time with you asshole.
> 
> Obviously you are craving for my attention. I will let you know when and where you are qualified to talk to me. Understood?
> Now go drink toilet water and don't let your white robe and white hood get wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....don't wipe that egg off your face: it's an improvement.
Click to expand...


REALLY? I MEAN REALLY. For ignorant like you this is a big news dated June 2017. 
Look at this link dated Feb. 2017 coming from the same Just Facts. 
That said--------- Why wasn't a big news or source of reference that will help Trump bull shit? Did anyone used that as a reference? Did any of these GOPs or Republican senators governors support Trump in this conspiracies? NONE nobody. 
Only lunatics relied in these kind of crap. Read your link and my link about Just Facts. Read it ----------  don't just stare at it--------- Did it specify how they conducted their research? Even a lunatics like you can write that kind of crap. 

Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote

Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest? - Just Facts 


THEN YOU ADDED--------- government audits that shows large number of non citizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in US which could include voting------- YOU are a very dishonest person.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost.... I never lie.
> 
> Second, your error: I didn't say it....experts did.
> 
> 
> But....let's review the numbers for you:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma.
> *
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*
> 
> *And it is.
> *
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen* Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.
> 
> 7. *And they vote.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
> ...remember the Old Dominion study?
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, *Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????*
> 
> 
> You bet they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed your post, huh?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you destroyed your own credibility. But since you've already done that in the past, what difference does it make now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like me now????
Click to expand...


WOW-------- Desperation time eh? 
Coming from The Daily Wire are you fucking kidding me?  

Daily Wire: Right bias. These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.


----------



## charwin95

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Since you posted so much lies------ Why don't you shut up?
> Dont you ever get tired people kicking your ass all over the alley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Brown Shirt, everyone else is posting laws and scholarly citations.
> 
> So WHO is lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat it again. The link you posted was already debunked over and over. So go back from the start. ------- Then get back to me when you know what you are talking about
> Along the way get your facts right where you can prove 3 millions of illegals voted during the last election but not just an opinion.
> When you use your link do not use a link coming from a racist group. Understood? Go.
> I'm waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 134621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Posting this kind of nonsense makes you less incredible. You are a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## charwin95

Yarddog said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens pretty much do whatever they want in California. If they want to vote here no one is going to stop them.  Spend some time in Los Angeles or the Central valley and see how many people dont speak english. and yes if you have lived your whole life here as I have you can pretty much tell that when your standing in a flea market and people are registering to vote,  and most of them are speaking in Spanish, not English .... odds are, a good amount of them are illegal.
> Dont lie to yourself , there are movements among the illegal hispanic communities here to advance their foothold here. There was a push to sign up as many voters as possible. You really believe the Liberal state of california is going to do anything to slow that down?? hahahahaha   My brother who lives in Modesto Ca recieved several phone calls in Spanish before the election, as did my sister and mom....   those were phone calls according to my brother they were intended to organize for the upcoming presidential election. Question,   if they are all American Citizens why are the phone calls made in Spanish? and not English?  people who come here legally learn English.
> Otherwise, why are they being allowed to come here?
Click to expand...


Crap. You are full of shit ------- Instead of wasting your time with all these bull shit --------PROVE IT.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like me now????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never didn't "like" you. I have no personal feelings about you at all.
> 
> I do know your "report" is flawed.
> 
> The perils of cherry picking low frequency events in large sample surveys - ScienceDirect
> 
> (Mine's peer reviewed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right again.....I always am.
> 
> 
> By the 'how like like me now' is an idiom...it's not that I care how you feel about me....
> 
> 
> "It is used to show you have gone one better than a friend / or when you have done something that requires recognition from you peers"
> Urban Dictionary: How You Like Me Now
> 
> 
> I just like rubbing your face in the fact that millions of illegal aliens voted for your side....as demanded by the snake, Obama....and ya' still lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....
> 
> How ya' like me nowwwwwwww?????
Click to expand...


Oh we love it------ Don't get it wrong. You are proving yourself how ignorant you are.


----------



## Yarddog

charwin95 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens pretty much do whatever they want in California. If they want to vote here no one is going to stop them.  Spend some time in Los Angeles or the Central valley and see how many people dont speak english. and yes if you have lived your whole life here as I have you can pretty much tell that when your standing in a flea market and people are registering to vote,  and most of them are speaking in Spanish, not English .... odds are, a good amount of them are illegal.
> Dont lie to yourself , there are movements among the illegal hispanic communities here to advance their foothold here. There was a push to sign up as many voters as possible. You really believe the Liberal state of california is going to do anything to slow that down?? hahahahaha   My brother who lives in Modesto Ca recieved several phone calls in Spanish before the election, as did my sister and mom....   those were phone calls according to my brother they were intended to organize for the upcoming presidential election. Question,   if they are all American Citizens why are the phone calls made in Spanish? and not English?  people who come here legally learn English.
> Otherwise, why are they being allowed to come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crap. You are full of shit ------- Instead of wasting your time with all these bull shit --------PROVE IT.
Click to expand...



I dont need to prove a damn thing to you.  Not everything has an internet link dumb ass. Why don't you try getting out in the world?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-oh, everyone ... stay clear --- she's gonna blow!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a flaming nut, PoliticalNag.
> 
> As you've been informed, I've already answered that question and need not answer it again. Meanwhile, you keep asking ... because ............
> 
> *Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results*, is a definition of insanity. And as this demonstrates, you are clearly batshit insane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Let's analyze your palpable fear of answering this simple query:


*How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*


1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?


2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either

a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.


or


b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.



3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:

millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.



I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You debunked state law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I told you to go back and read the thread so I don't have to waste my time discussing same link over and over?
> Apparently you didn't. So I'm telling you again.
> To go back and and read the thread then come
> back to me when you know what the hell you are talking about.  Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I do anything you ordered me to do, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Go piss up a rope.
> 
> California law openly promotes voting by illegals and protects them from prosecution when they do vote.
> 
> Unless you or your fellow fascists can show that this is NOT in fact the law, all you are doing it trying to blow smoke to obfuscate the already established fact.
> 
> I will take the word of codified law over your ThinkProgress idiocy every day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dumber that I thought you stupid fuck.
> I said the link you were talking about was discussed over and over and I will not waste my time with you asshole.
> 
> Obviously you are craving for my attention. I will let you know when and where you are qualified to talk to me. Understood?
> Now go drink toilet water and don't let your white robe and white hood get wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....don't wipe that egg off your face: it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REALLY? I MEAN REALLY. For ignorant like you this is a big news dated June 2017.
> Look at this link dated Feb. 2017 coming from the same Just Facts.
> That said--------- Why wasn't a big news or source of reference that will help Trump bull shit? Did anyone used that as a reference? Did any of these GOPs or Republican senators governors support Trump in this conspiracies? NONE nobody.
> Only lunatics relied in these kind of crap. Read your link and my link about Just Facts. Read it ----------  don't just stare at it--------- Did it specify how they conducted their research? Even a lunatics like you can write that kind of crap.
> 
> Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote
> 
> Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest? - Just Facts
> 
> 
> THEN YOU ADDED--------- government audits that shows large number of non citizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in US which could include voting------- YOU are a very dishonest person.
Click to expand...




Oooo.....you're upset because I win again?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you destroyed your own credibility. But since you've already done that in the past, what difference does it make now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like me now????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW-------- Desperation time eh?
> Coming from The Daily Wire are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Daily Wire: Right bias. These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.
Click to expand...



When dopes can't dispute the facts, they decry the source.


That would be you, you dunce.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Since you posted so much lies------ Why don't you shut up?
> Dont you ever get tired people kicking your ass all over the alley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Brown Shirt, everyone else is posting laws and scholarly citations.
> 
> So WHO is lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat it again. The link you posted was already debunked over and over. So go back from the start. ------- Then get back to me when you know what you are talking about
> Along the way get your facts right where you can prove 3 millions of illegals voted during the last election but not just an opinion.
> When you use your link do not use a link coming from a racist group. Understood? Go.
> I'm waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 134621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posting this kind of nonsense makes you less incredible. You are a waste of bandwidth.
Click to expand...





How many illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like me now????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW-------- Desperation time eh?
> Coming from The Daily Wire are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Daily Wire: Right bias. These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When dopes can't dispute the facts, they decry the source.
> 
> 
> That would be you, you dunce.
Click to expand...


Your source of information are not facts just full of crap. 
How you like it now?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens pretty much do whatever they want in California. If they want to vote here no one is going to stop them.  Spend some time in Los Angeles or the Central valley and see how many people dont speak english. and yes if you have lived your whole life here as I have you can pretty much tell that when your standing in a flea market and people are registering to vote,  and most of them are speaking in Spanish, not English .... odds are, a good amount of them are illegal.
> Dont lie to yourself , there are movements among the illegal hispanic communities here to advance their foothold here. There was a push to sign up as many voters as possible. You really believe the Liberal state of california is going to do anything to slow that down?? hahahahaha   My brother who lives in Modesto Ca recieved several phone calls in Spanish before the election, as did my sister and mom....   those were phone calls according to my brother they were intended to organize for the upcoming presidential election. Question,   if they are all American Citizens why are the phone calls made in Spanish? and not English?  people who come here legally learn English.
> Otherwise, why are they being allowed to come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crap. You are full of shit ------- Instead of wasting your time with all these bull shit --------PROVE IT.
Click to expand...



Liberals usually default to vulgarity.....but especially when they know they've lost the argument.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I told you to go back and read the thread so I don't have to waste my time discussing same link over and over?
> Apparently you didn't. So I'm telling you again.
> To go back and and read the thread then come
> back to me when you know what the hell you are talking about.  Go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I do anything you ordered me to do, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Go piss up a rope.
> 
> California law openly promotes voting by illegals and protects them from prosecution when they do vote.
> 
> Unless you or your fellow fascists can show that this is NOT in fact the law, all you are doing it trying to blow smoke to obfuscate the already established fact.
> 
> I will take the word of codified law over your ThinkProgress idiocy every day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dumber that I thought you stupid fuck.
> I said the link you were talking about was discussed over and over and I will not waste my time with you asshole.
> 
> Obviously you are craving for my attention. I will let you know when and where you are qualified to talk to me. Understood?
> Now go drink toilet water and don't let your white robe and white hood get wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....don't wipe that egg off your face: it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REALLY? I MEAN REALLY. For ignorant like you this is a big news dated June 2017.
> Look at this link dated Feb. 2017 coming from the same Just Facts.
> That said--------- Why wasn't a big news or source of reference that will help Trump bull shit? Did anyone used that as a reference? Did any of these GOPs or Republican senators governors support Trump in this conspiracies? NONE nobody.
> Only lunatics relied in these kind of crap. Read your link and my link about Just Facts. Read it ----------  don't just stare at it--------- Did it specify how they conducted their research? Even a lunatics like you can write that kind of crap.
> 
> Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote
> 
> Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest? - Just Facts
> 
> 
> THEN YOU ADDED--------- government audits that shows large number of non citizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in US which could include voting------- YOU are a very dishonest person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo.....you're upset because I win again?
Click to expand...


No I'm not upset at all.  Not at all. I'm laughing my ass off because that shows how ignorant you are. 
That shows WE won again.
Go get something more credible.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I do anything you ordered me to do, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Go piss up a rope.
> 
> California law openly promotes voting by illegals and protects them from prosecution when they do vote.
> 
> Unless you or your fellow fascists can show that this is NOT in fact the law, all you are doing it trying to blow smoke to obfuscate the already established fact.
> 
> I will take the word of codified law over your ThinkProgress idiocy every day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are dumber that I thought you stupid fuck.
> I said the link you were talking about was discussed over and over and I will not waste my time with you asshole.
> 
> Obviously you are craving for my attention. I will let you know when and where you are qualified to talk to me. Understood?
> Now go drink toilet water and don't let your white robe and white hood get wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....don't wipe that egg off your face: it's an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REALLY? I MEAN REALLY. For ignorant like you this is a big news dated June 2017.
> Look at this link dated Feb. 2017 coming from the same Just Facts.
> That said--------- Why wasn't a big news or source of reference that will help Trump bull shit? Did anyone used that as a reference? Did any of these GOPs or Republican senators governors support Trump in this conspiracies? NONE nobody.
> Only lunatics relied in these kind of crap. Read your link and my link about Just Facts. Read it ----------  don't just stare at it--------- Did it specify how they conducted their research? Even a lunatics like you can write that kind of crap.
> 
> Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote
> 
> Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest? - Just Facts
> 
> 
> THEN YOU ADDED--------- government audits that shows large number of non citizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in US which could include voting------- YOU are a very dishonest person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo.....you're upset because I win again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not upset at all.  Not at all. I'm laughing my ass off because that shows how ignorant you are.
> That shows WE won again.
> Go get something more credible.
Click to expand...




How many illegal aliens are living in the country?


----------



## charwin95

Yarddog said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens pretty much do whatever they want in California. If they want to vote here no one is going to stop them.  Spend some time in Los Angeles or the Central valley and see how many people dont speak english. and yes if you have lived your whole life here as I have you can pretty much tell that when your standing in a flea market and people are registering to vote,  and most of them are speaking in Spanish, not English .... odds are, a good amount of them are illegal.
> Dont lie to yourself , there are movements among the illegal hispanic communities here to advance their foothold here. There was a push to sign up as many voters as possible. You really believe the Liberal state of california is going to do anything to slow that down?? hahahahaha   My brother who lives in Modesto Ca recieved several phone calls in Spanish before the election, as did my sister and mom....   those were phone calls according to my brother they were intended to organize for the upcoming presidential election. Question,   if they are all American Citizens why are the phone calls made in Spanish? and not English?  people who come here legally learn English.
> Otherwise, why are they being allowed to come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crap. You are full of shit ------- Instead of wasting your time with all these bull shit --------PROVE IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need to prove a damn thing to you.  Not everything has an internet link dumb ass. Why don't you try getting out in the world?
Click to expand...


Is that mean you are lying?  Oh YES YOU DO Bud ------- You are as dishonest like Political Chic.


----------



## Faun

Yarddog said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens pretty much do whatever they want in California. If they want to vote here no one is going to stop them.  Spend some time in Los Angeles or the Central valley and see how many people dont speak english. and yes if you have lived your whole life here as I have you can pretty much tell that when your standing in a flea market and people are registering to vote,  and most of them are speaking in Spanish, not English .... odds are, a good amount of them are illegal.
> Dont lie to yourself , there are movements among the illegal hispanic communities here to advance their foothold here. There was a push to sign up as many voters as possible. You really believe the Liberal state of california is going to do anything to slow that down?? hahahahaha   My brother who lives in Modesto Ca recieved several phone calls in Spanish before the election, as did my sister and mom....   those were phone calls according to my brother they were intended to organize for the upcoming presidential election. Question,   if they are all American Citizens why are the phone calls made in Spanish? and not English?  people who come here legally learn English.
> Otherwise, why are they being allowed to come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crap. You are full of shit ------- Instead of wasting your time with all these bull shit --------PROVE IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need to prove a damn thing to you.  Not everything has an internet link dumb ass. Why don't you try getting out in the world?
Click to expand...

Of course you don't. You're welcome to b'lieve anything you want.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-oh, everyone ... stay clear --- she's gonna blow!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a flaming nut, PoliticalNag.
> 
> As you've been informed, I've already answered that question and need not answer it again. Meanwhile, you keep asking ... because ............
> 
> *Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results*, is a definition of insanity. And as this demonstrates, you are clearly batshit insane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's analyze your palpable fear of answering this simple query:
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?
> 
> 
> 2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either
> 
> a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:
> 
> millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!
Click to expand...

You call suffering a nervous breakdown on the forum, "winning??"



You left out the obvious actual reason I'm not repeating my answer .... It's waaay more fun watching your mental collapse....




PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## Yarddog

Faun said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens pretty much do whatever they want in California. If they want to vote here no one is going to stop them.  Spend some time in Los Angeles or the Central valley and see how many people dont speak english. and yes if you have lived your whole life here as I have you can pretty much tell that when your standing in a flea market and people are registering to vote,  and most of them are speaking in Spanish, not English .... odds are, a good amount of them are illegal.
> Dont lie to yourself , there are movements among the illegal hispanic communities here to advance their foothold here. There was a push to sign up as many voters as possible. You really believe the Liberal state of california is going to do anything to slow that down?? hahahahaha   My brother who lives in Modesto Ca recieved several phone calls in Spanish before the election, as did my sister and mom....   those were phone calls according to my brother they were intended to organize for the upcoming presidential election. Question,   if they are all American Citizens why are the phone calls made in Spanish? and not English?  people who come here legally learn English.
> Otherwise, why are they being allowed to come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crap. You are full of shit ------- Instead of wasting your time with all these bull shit --------PROVE IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need to prove a damn thing to you.  Not everything has an internet link dumb ass. Why don't you try getting out in the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't. You're welcome to b'lieve anything you want.
Click to expand...


I know what I see. thats better than an internet link.  Do you believe what you see?  did the sun come up this mornin


charwin95 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens pretty much do whatever they want in California. If they want to vote here no one is going to stop them.  Spend some time in Los Angeles or the Central valley and see how many people dont speak english. and yes if you have lived your whole life here as I have you can pretty much tell that when your standing in a flea market and people are registering to vote,  and most of them are speaking in Spanish, not English .... odds are, a good amount of them are illegal.
> Dont lie to yourself , there are movements among the illegal hispanic communities here to advance their foothold here. There was a push to sign up as many voters as possible. You really believe the Liberal state of california is going to do anything to slow that down?? hahahahaha   My brother who lives in Modesto Ca recieved several phone calls in Spanish before the election, as did my sister and mom....   those were phone calls according to my brother they were intended to organize for the upcoming presidential election. Question,   if they are all American Citizens why are the phone calls made in Spanish? and not English?  people who come here legally learn English.
> Otherwise, why are they being allowed to come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crap. You are full of shit ------- Instead of wasting your time with all these bull shit --------PROVE IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need to prove a damn thing to you.  Not everything has an internet link dumb ass. Why don't you try getting out in the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that mean you are lying?  Oh YES YOU DO Bud ------- You are as dishonest like Political Chic.
Click to expand...



We can use basic logic based on things we see in the world to come to conclusions. If i'm in a flea market where people are registering to vote and a good majority of the people are speaking Spanish,  I can conclude that there are illegals registering to vote.  You obviously have never been there before.  And before you cry racist which you undoubtedly will,  please explain to me why an African can tell the difference between an African American and someone FROM Africa, just by the way they walk.  My friend from Kenya does this all the time, and after spending several months there myself I noticed the same thing. It's not racist but its pretty easy to tell the difference between people when you ACTUALLY live in the community.  This is a very hard concept for lilly white Liberal Academics to wrap their brain around.  AND NO , I'm not going to call my brother and sister a liar when they say they recieved phone calls from a political action movement that were in Spanish.  I pretty much have a good idea of what goes on here in California. You obviously don't live here, or if you do its probably Malibu


----------



## charwin95

BasicHumanUnit said:


> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world in 2008.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.



You, Political Chic, Willow Tree and the rest are very dishonest person------ Relying in this kind of CRAP media proves how ignorant you people are. These are the Trump supporters. I feel sorry for you people. I really am. 

Relying in this kind of sources is very shocking and unbelievable to me. Unbelievable. 

Let me repeat it again----- In order to commit that kind of election fraud from 3 to 5.7 millions. You need a massive coordination with both Republicans and Democrats by the thousands from the outside and inside the polling stations------- All over the states.  Did any one came out claiming such kind of irregularities?? NONE. NOT A SINGLE ONE FROM THE ENTIRE AMERICA------  Except Trump.


----------



## Faun

Yarddog said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens pretty much do whatever they want in California. If they want to vote here no one is going to stop them.  Spend some time in Los Angeles or the Central valley and see how many people dont speak english. and yes if you have lived your whole life here as I have you can pretty much tell that when your standing in a flea market and people are registering to vote,  and most of them are speaking in Spanish, not English .... odds are, a good amount of them are illegal.
> Dont lie to yourself , there are movements among the illegal hispanic communities here to advance their foothold here. There was a push to sign up as many voters as possible. You really believe the Liberal state of california is going to do anything to slow that down?? hahahahaha   My brother who lives in Modesto Ca recieved several phone calls in Spanish before the election, as did my sister and mom....   those were phone calls according to my brother they were intended to organize for the upcoming presidential election. Question,   if they are all American Citizens why are the phone calls made in Spanish? and not English?  people who come here legally learn English.
> Otherwise, why are they being allowed to come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crap. You are full of shit ------- Instead of wasting your time with all these bull shit --------PROVE IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need to prove a damn thing to you.  Not everything has an internet link dumb ass. Why don't you try getting out in the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't. You're welcome to b'lieve anything you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what I see. thats better than an internet link.  Do you believe what you see?  did the sun come up this mornin
Click to expand...

I see the California laws, which states illegals are not allowed to register to vote. I see the process California instituted to follow those laws.

What I don't see is where Californian officials are not following their own laws, systems, and processes and allowing illegals to register to vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-oh, everyone ... stay clear --- she's gonna blow!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a flaming nut, PoliticalNag.
> 
> As you've been informed, I've already answered that question and need not answer it again. Meanwhile, you keep asking ... because ............
> 
> *Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results*, is a definition of insanity. And as this demonstrates, you are clearly batshit insane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's analyze your palpable fear of answering this simple query:
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?
> 
> 
> 2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either
> 
> a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:
> 
> millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call suffering a nervous breakdown on the forum, "winning??"
> 
> 
> 
> You left out the obvious actual reason I'm not repeating my answer .... It's waaay more fun watching your mental collapse....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




I'm fine with letting readers decide why you are afraid to answer this question.....'How many illegal aliens are living in this country?'


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world in 2008.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, Political Chic, Willow Tree and the rest are very dishonest person------ Relying in this kind of CRAP media proves how ignorant you people are. These are the Trump supporters. I feel sorry for you people. I really am.
> 
> Relying in this kind of sources is very shocking and unbelievable to me. Unbelievable.
> 
> Let me repeat it again----- In order to commit that kind of election fraud from 3 to 5.7 millions. You need a massive coordination with both Republicans and Democrats by the thousands from the outside and inside the polling stations------- All over the states.  Did any one came out claiming such kind of irregularities?? NONE. NOT A SINGLE ONE FROM THE ENTIRE AMERICA------  Except Trump.
Click to expand...




Stop whining and answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## Yarddog

Faun said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens pretty much do whatever they want in California. If they want to vote here no one is going to stop them.  Spend some time in Los Angeles or the Central valley and see how many people dont speak english. and yes if you have lived your whole life here as I have you can pretty much tell that when your standing in a flea market and people are registering to vote,  and most of them are speaking in Spanish, not English .... odds are, a good amount of them are illegal.
> Dont lie to yourself , there are movements among the illegal hispanic communities here to advance their foothold here. There was a push to sign up as many voters as possible. You really believe the Liberal state of california is going to do anything to slow that down?? hahahahaha   My brother who lives in Modesto Ca recieved several phone calls in Spanish before the election, as did my sister and mom....   those were phone calls according to my brother they were intended to organize for the upcoming presidential election. Question,   if they are all American Citizens why are the phone calls made in Spanish? and not English?  people who come here legally learn English.
> Otherwise, why are they being allowed to come here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap. You are full of shit ------- Instead of wasting your time with all these bull shit --------PROVE IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need to prove a damn thing to you.  Not everything has an internet link dumb ass. Why don't you try getting out in the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't. You're welcome to b'lieve anything you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what I see. thats better than an internet link.  Do you believe what you see?  did the sun come up this mornin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the California laws, which states illegals are not allowed to register to vote. I see the process California instituted to follow those laws.
> 
> What I don't see is where Californian officials are not following their own laws, systems, and processes and allowing illegals to register to vote.
Click to expand...



And how far will election officials bother to dig when millions of Illegal aliens have fake or stolen SS numbers and have drivers licenses?  Illegals living here since the 90's many of whom are now home owners are going to vote for who exactly?  The republican party or the democrat party?  its pretty much a no-brainer there. They will vote for the party who gives them the most.


----------



## Uncensored2008

charwin95 said:


> REALLY? I MEAN REALLY. For ignorant like you this is a big news dated June 2017.
> Look at this link dated Feb. 2017 coming from the same Just Facts.
> That said--------- Why wasn't a big news or source of reference that will help Trump bull shit? Did anyone used that as a reference? Did any of these GOPs or Republican senators governors support Trump in this conspiracies? NONE nobody.
> Only lunatics relied in these kind of crap. Read your link and my link about Just Facts. Read it ----------  don't just stare at it--------- Did it specify how they conducted their research? Even a lunatics like you can write that kind of crap.
> 
> Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote
> 
> Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest? - Just Facts
> 
> 
> THEN YOU ADDED--------- government audits that shows large number of non citizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in US which could include voting------- YOU are a very dishonest person.



Do I need to post California law again, Brown Shirt?

Are you a registered agent of the Mexican government? Because you are at war against America, you can't deny this fact.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> [
> Of course you don't. You're welcome to b'lieve anything you want.



RUN FAWLINA, RUN!!!!!!!!

Fucking moron.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Of course you don't. You're welcome to b'lieve anything you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUN FAWLINA, RUN!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fucking moron.
Click to expand...

Oh, look. Another loser who supports dementia.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY? I MEAN REALLY. For ignorant like you this is a big news dated June 2017.
> Look at this link dated Feb. 2017 coming from the same Just Facts.
> That said--------- Why wasn't a big news or source of reference that will help Trump bull shit? Did anyone used that as a reference? Did any of these GOPs or Republican senators governors support Trump in this conspiracies? NONE nobody.
> Only lunatics relied in these kind of crap. Read your link and my link about Just Facts. Read it ----------  don't just stare at it--------- Did it specify how they conducted their research? Even a lunatics like you can write that kind of crap.
> 
> Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote
> 
> Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest? - Just Facts
> 
> 
> THEN YOU ADDED--------- government audits that shows large number of non citizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in US which could include voting------- YOU are a very dishonest person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to post California law again, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Are you a registered agent of the Mexican government? Because you are at war against America, you can't deny this fact.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Yeah, I wanna see you post California law that says illegal aliens can register to vote.......


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY? I MEAN REALLY. For ignorant like you this is a big news dated June 2017.
> Look at this link dated Feb. 2017 coming from the same Just Facts.
> That said--------- Why wasn't a big news or source of reference that will help Trump bull shit? Did anyone used that as a reference? Did any of these GOPs or Republican senators governors support Trump in this conspiracies? NONE nobody.
> Only lunatics relied in these kind of crap. Read your link and my link about Just Facts. Read it ----------  don't just stare at it--------- Did it specify how they conducted their research? Even a lunatics like you can write that kind of crap.
> 
> Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote
> 
> Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest? - Just Facts
> 
> 
> THEN YOU ADDED--------- government audits that shows large number of non citizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in US which could include voting------- YOU are a very dishonest person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to post California law again, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Are you a registered agent of the Mexican government? Because you are at war against America, you can't deny this fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, I wanna see you post California law that says illegal aliens can register to vote.......
Click to expand...




So, your benighted view is that multiple millions who broke the law to sneak into the country will be constrained by "California law"?

And, BTW....millions of illegal aliens use the bogus documents that Democrats give them, and follow Obama's instructions......

....and vote.




If lying were an opera, you'd be Pavarotti


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY? I MEAN REALLY. For ignorant like you this is a big news dated June 2017.
> Look at this link dated Feb. 2017 coming from the same Just Facts.
> That said--------- Why wasn't a big news or source of reference that will help Trump bull shit? Did anyone used that as a reference? Did any of these GOPs or Republican senators governors support Trump in this conspiracies? NONE nobody.
> Only lunatics relied in these kind of crap. Read your link and my link about Just Facts. Read it ----------  don't just stare at it--------- Did it specify how they conducted their research? Even a lunatics like you can write that kind of crap.
> 
> Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote
> 
> Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest? - Just Facts
> 
> 
> THEN YOU ADDED--------- government audits that shows large number of non citizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in US which could include voting------- YOU are a very dishonest person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to post California law again, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Are you a registered agent of the Mexican government? Because you are at war against America, you can't deny this fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, I wanna see you post California law that says illegal aliens can register to vote.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your benighted view is that multiple millions who broke the law to sneak into the country will be constrained by "California law"?
> 
> And, BTW....millions of illegal aliens use the bogus documents that Democrats give them, and follow Obama's instructions......
> 
> ....and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If lying were an opera, you'd be Pavarotti
Click to expand...

You're not sounding any more lucid than you were yesterday when you suffered your nervous breakdown. Check with the attending physician at your asylum to see if they can up you meds.

First of all, your beef was they were being registered to vote by getting a driver's legally at a DMV. Are you abandoning that nonsense since you've  been bitch-slapped silly with the law; in favor of illegals acquiring "bogus documents" which you contend, without proof mind you, to register to vote?

Walk us through your hallucination, why don't you.... an illegal alien purchases a packet of "bogus documents." They provide their bogus social security number to the Secretary of State while registering to vote.... walk us through how that bogus social security number gets passed the safety checks in place to allow said illegal alien to register.....


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY? I MEAN REALLY. For ignorant like you this is a big news dated June 2017.
> Look at this link dated Feb. 2017 coming from the same Just Facts.
> That said--------- Why wasn't a big news or source of reference that will help Trump bull shit? Did anyone used that as a reference? Did any of these GOPs or Republican senators governors support Trump in this conspiracies? NONE nobody.
> Only lunatics relied in these kind of crap. Read your link and my link about Just Facts. Read it ----------  don't just stare at it--------- Did it specify how they conducted their research? Even a lunatics like you can write that kind of crap.
> 
> Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote
> 
> Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest? - Just Facts
> 
> 
> THEN YOU ADDED--------- government audits that shows large number of non citizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in US which could include voting------- YOU are a very dishonest person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to post California law again, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Are you a registered agent of the Mexican government? Because you are at war against America, you can't deny this fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, I wanna see you post California law that says illegal aliens can register to vote.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your benighted view is that multiple millions who broke the law to sneak into the country will be constrained by "California law"?
> 
> And, BTW....millions of illegal aliens use the bogus documents that Democrats give them, and follow Obama's instructions......
> 
> ....and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If lying were an opera, you'd be Pavarotti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not sounding any more lucid than you were yesterday when you suffered your nervous breakdown. Check with the attending physician at your asylum to see if they can up you meds.
> 
> First of all, your beef was they were being registered to vote by getting a driver's legally at a DMV. Are you abandoning that nonsense since you've  been bitch-slapped silly with the law; in favor of illegals acquiring "bogus documents" which you contend, without proof mind you, to register to vote?
> 
> Walk us through your hallucination, why don't you.... an illegal alien purchases a packet of "bogus documents." They provide their bogus social security number to the Secretary of State while registering to vote.... walk us through how that bogus social security number gets passed the safety checks in place to allow said illegal alien to register.....
Click to expand...




How many illegal aliens live in the United States?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY? I MEAN REALLY. For ignorant like you this is a big news dated June 2017.
> Look at this link dated Feb. 2017 coming from the same Just Facts.
> That said--------- Why wasn't a big news or source of reference that will help Trump bull shit? Did anyone used that as a reference? Did any of these GOPs or Republican senators governors support Trump in this conspiracies? NONE nobody.
> Only lunatics relied in these kind of crap. Read your link and my link about Just Facts. Read it ----------  don't just stare at it--------- Did it specify how they conducted their research? Even a lunatics like you can write that kind of crap.
> 
> Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote
> 
> Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest? - Just Facts
> 
> 
> THEN YOU ADDED--------- government audits that shows large number of non citizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in US which could include voting------- YOU are a very dishonest person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to post California law again, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Are you a registered agent of the Mexican government? Because you are at war against America, you can't deny this fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, I wanna see you post California law that says illegal aliens can register to vote.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your benighted view is that multiple millions who broke the law to sneak into the country will be constrained by "California law"?
> 
> And, BTW....millions of illegal aliens use the bogus documents that Democrats give them, and follow Obama's instructions......
> 
> ....and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If lying were an opera, you'd be Pavarotti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not sounding any more lucid than you were yesterday when you suffered your nervous breakdown. Check with the attending physician at your asylum to see if they can up you meds.
> 
> First of all, your beef was they were being registered to vote by getting a driver's legally at a DMV. Are you abandoning that nonsense since you've  been bitch-slapped silly with the law; in favor of illegals acquiring "bogus documents" which you contend, without proof mind you, to register to vote?
> 
> Walk us through your hallucination, why don't you.... an illegal alien purchases a packet of "bogus documents." They provide their bogus social security number to the Secretary of State while registering to vote.... walk us through how that bogus social security number gets passed the safety checks in place to allow said illegal alien to register.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in the United States?
Click to expand...

Aww, it appears your mental breakdown persists. How unfortunate.  Not only can you not answer my question, you're still incapable of comprehending I already answered yours. 

Did you check with your attending physician,  as I suggested?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to post California law again, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Are you a registered agent of the Mexican government? Because you are at war against America, you can't deny this fact.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, I wanna see you post California law that says illegal aliens can register to vote.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your benighted view is that multiple millions who broke the law to sneak into the country will be constrained by "California law"?
> 
> And, BTW....millions of illegal aliens use the bogus documents that Democrats give them, and follow Obama's instructions......
> 
> ....and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If lying were an opera, you'd be Pavarotti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not sounding any more lucid than you were yesterday when you suffered your nervous breakdown. Check with the attending physician at your asylum to see if they can up you meds.
> 
> First of all, your beef was they were being registered to vote by getting a driver's legally at a DMV. Are you abandoning that nonsense since you've  been bitch-slapped silly with the law; in favor of illegals acquiring "bogus documents" which you contend, without proof mind you, to register to vote?
> 
> Walk us through your hallucination, why don't you.... an illegal alien purchases a packet of "bogus documents." They provide their bogus social security number to the Secretary of State while registering to vote.... walk us through how that bogus social security number gets passed the safety checks in place to allow said illegal alien to register.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, it appears your mental breakdown persists. How unfortunate.  Not only can you not answer my question, you're still incapable of comprehending I already answered yours.
> 
> Did you check with your attending physician,  as I suggested?
Click to expand...





Soooo.....what's the reason you're so afraid to say how many illegal aliens are living in the USofA???


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, I wanna see you post California law that says illegal aliens can register to vote.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your benighted view is that multiple millions who broke the law to sneak into the country will be constrained by "California law"?
> 
> And, BTW....millions of illegal aliens use the bogus documents that Democrats give them, and follow Obama's instructions......
> 
> ....and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If lying were an opera, you'd be Pavarotti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not sounding any more lucid than you were yesterday when you suffered your nervous breakdown. Check with the attending physician at your asylum to see if they can up you meds.
> 
> First of all, your beef was they were being registered to vote by getting a driver's legally at a DMV. Are you abandoning that nonsense since you've  been bitch-slapped silly with the law; in favor of illegals acquiring "bogus documents" which you contend, without proof mind you, to register to vote?
> 
> Walk us through your hallucination, why don't you.... an illegal alien purchases a packet of "bogus documents." They provide their bogus social security number to the Secretary of State while registering to vote.... walk us through how that bogus social security number gets passed the safety checks in place to allow said illegal alien to register.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, it appears your mental breakdown persists. How unfortunate.  Not only can you not answer my question, you're still incapable of comprehending I already answered yours.
> 
> Did you check with your attending physician,  as I suggested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....what's the reason you're so afraid to say how many illegal aliens are living in the USofA???
Click to expand...

How cam I be afraid of answering a question I've already answered, nag?  

Common sense evades you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, your benighted view is that multiple millions who broke the law to sneak into the country will be constrained by "California law"?
> 
> And, BTW....millions of illegal aliens use the bogus documents that Democrats give them, and follow Obama's instructions......
> 
> ....and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If lying were an opera, you'd be Pavarotti
> 
> 
> 
> You're not sounding any more lucid than you were yesterday when you suffered your nervous breakdown. Check with the attending physician at your asylum to see if they can up you meds.
> 
> First of all, your beef was they were being registered to vote by getting a driver's legally at a DMV. Are you abandoning that nonsense since you've  been bitch-slapped silly with the law; in favor of illegals acquiring "bogus documents" which you contend, without proof mind you, to register to vote?
> 
> Walk us through your hallucination, why don't you.... an illegal alien purchases a packet of "bogus documents." They provide their bogus social security number to the Secretary of State while registering to vote.... walk us through how that bogus social security number gets passed the safety checks in place to allow said illegal alien to register.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, it appears your mental breakdown persists. How unfortunate.  Not only can you not answer my question, you're still incapable of comprehending I already answered yours.
> 
> Did you check with your attending physician,  as I suggested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....what's the reason you're so afraid to say how many illegal aliens are living in the USofA???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How cam I be afraid of answering a question I've already answered, nag?
> 
> Common sense evades you.
Click to expand...



Well....then....what is the answer?


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Leftist Uncle Jim Bob believes gender is fluid, all white people want to own slaves, and identifies as a unicorn. Liberals take him seriously (see FAIRNESS? Transgender Track Star Steals Two State Championships from ACTUAL Girls… and RACIST? Idiot Mark Ruffalo Threatens MSNBC to Stop Hiring ‘White Conservatives…’). Trump believes he lost the popular vote because of fence-scaling hombres. Liberals laughed and called him a racist.

But slow down, a recent study shows illegals may be voting by the millions. Meaning the popular vote might have been affected after all.

At the suggestion of illegal voting, liberals yelled “Kookery!” from the tops of burning cars.

We know illegal aliens do illegal alien things, like breaking the law. But the sheer numbers in this study demonstrate how illegal hombres can possibly swing a presidential election. In a country they shouldn’t be living in. That’s not racist, that’s concern for America as a whole. Who leads the country should only be determined by who lives in the country _legally._ How is this hard?"
WAS TRUMP RIGHT? New Study Shows Millions of Illegals Voted in Presidential Election...


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not sounding any more lucid than you were yesterday when you suffered your nervous breakdown. Check with the attending physician at your asylum to see if they can up you meds.
> 
> First of all, your beef was they were being registered to vote by getting a driver's legally at a DMV. Are you abandoning that nonsense since you've  been bitch-slapped silly with the law; in favor of illegals acquiring "bogus documents" which you contend, without proof mind you, to register to vote?
> 
> Walk us through your hallucination, why don't you.... an illegal alien purchases a packet of "bogus documents." They provide their bogus social security number to the Secretary of State while registering to vote.... walk us through how that bogus social security number gets passed the safety checks in place to allow said illegal alien to register.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, it appears your mental breakdown persists. How unfortunate.  Not only can you not answer my question, you're still incapable of comprehending I already answered yours.
> 
> Did you check with your attending physician,  as I suggested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....what's the reason you're so afraid to say how many illegal aliens are living in the USofA???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How cam I be afraid of answering a question I've already answered, nag?
> 
> Common sense evades you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....then....what is the answer?
Click to expand...

The answer is unchanged from the last time I answered. Unlike you, I don't keep changing that number.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in the United States?
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, it appears your mental breakdown persists. How unfortunate.  Not only can you not answer my question, you're still incapable of comprehending I already answered yours.
> 
> Did you check with your attending physician,  as I suggested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....what's the reason you're so afraid to say how many illegal aliens are living in the USofA???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How cam I be afraid of answering a question I've already answered, nag?
> 
> Common sense evades you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....then....what is the answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is unchanged from the last time I answered. Unlike you, I don't keep changing that number.
Click to expand...




I leave it to the readers to infer your unwillingness to answer the question....how many illegal aliens are currently residing in the nation.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Democrats, however, seem to relish in the argument that “_voter fraud doesn’t exist_”, even when the Republican and third-party experts insist that something fishy is going one.


Well, the truth of the matter is as devious as anything we’ve witnessed in the Democratic party, including the latest nonsense from Hillary 2016 bid:  Democrats rely on voter fraud to get elected and stay in office.  Otherwise, there would be no explanation for their desired ignorance of the issue.

Now, as we examine the many ways in which voter fraud is allowed to occur in America, one glaring concern are the votes cast by illegal aliens and undocumented citizens.  


“A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at post-election polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.


“As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House."
Study: Obama Lost 2008 Election – 5.7 Million Illegals Voted For Him


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## PoliticalChic

*Hmmmm......NPR, too?????*


*"ELECTIONS*
*Study: 1.8 Million Dead People Still Registered To Vote*
*A new report by the Pew Center on the States finds that more than 1.8 million dead people are currently registered to vote. And 24 million registrations are either invalid or inaccurate.

The Pew study found that almost 3 million people are registered to vote in more than one state."
Study: 1.8 Million Dead People Still Registered To Vote



*


----------



## RealDave

TheGreatGatsby said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, these lawbreakers wouldn't break the law, libtards tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> Most wouldn't want to jeopardize their current situation, just to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Obama went out of his way to tell them to vote without repercussions?
Click to expand...

Yet another lying fuck Trumpette.

You people elected a liar.  You people do nothing but lie.

That is not what Obama said.

My God you people are dumber than shit.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


>


Info Wars.

hahahahahahaha


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> *Hmmmm......NPR, too?????*
> 
> 
> *"ELECTIONS*
> *Study: 1.8 Million Dead People Still Registered To Vote*
> *A new report by the Pew Center on the States finds that more than 1.8 million dead people are currently registered to vote. And 24 million registrations are either invalid or inaccurate.
> 
> The Pew study found that almost 3 million people are registered to vote in more than one state."
> Study: 1.8 Million Dead People Still Registered To Vote
> 
> 
> *



Dems call Illegals and the non-living "the base"


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Info Wars.
> 
> hahahahahahaha
Click to expand...




Hey, RealDumb, how many illegal aliens are living in the USofA?


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, these lawbreakers wouldn't break the law, libtards tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> Most wouldn't want to jeopardize their current situation, just to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Obama went out of his way to tell them to vote without repercussions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another lying fuck Trumpette.
> 
> You people elected a liar.  You people do nothing but lie.
> 
> That is not what Obama said.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
Click to expand...




How come you Leftists default to vulgarity when you know you're losing the argument?

They tell you to do that in government school?


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, these lawbreakers wouldn't break the law, libtards tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> Most wouldn't want to jeopardize their current situation, just to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Obama went out of his way to tell them to vote without repercussions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another lying fuck Trumpette.
> 
> You people elected a liar.  You people do nothing but lie.
> 
> That is not what Obama said.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
Click to expand...




BTW.....that's exactly what the snake, Obama did: he told illegal aliens to go vote.

*Here....his own words:*




1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:


*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_






_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



_Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._


_Are you?_







Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Info Wars.
> 
> hahahahahahaha
Click to expand...




Gee...did I scare you away with this question?

Hey, RealDumb, how many illegal aliens are living in the USofA?


C'mon, RealDumb.....put your mind (pshaw!!!) to it!


How many?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Oh, look. Another loser who supports dementia.



You think I'm supporting you, Fawlina?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY? I MEAN REALLY. For ignorant like you this is a big news dated June 2017.
> Look at this link dated Feb. 2017 coming from the same Just Facts.
> That said--------- Why wasn't a big news or source of reference that will help Trump bull shit? Did anyone used that as a reference? Did any of these GOPs or Republican senators governors support Trump in this conspiracies? NONE nobody.
> Only lunatics relied in these kind of crap. Read your link and my link about Just Facts. Read it ----------  don't just stare at it--------- Did it specify how they conducted their research? Even a lunatics like you can write that kind of crap.
> 
> Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote
> 
> Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest? - Just Facts
> 
> 
> THEN YOU ADDED--------- government audits that shows large number of non citizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in US which could include voting------- YOU are a very dishonest person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to post California law again, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Are you a registered agent of the Mexican government? Because you are at war against America, you can't deny this fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, I wanna see you post California law that says illegal aliens can register to vote.......
Click to expand...


You have a dozen times. you lie about it, but you've seen it.

But okay, since you are a lying fucking Nazi, let's expose you again;

{This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}

Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.

Now you just go on and start lying again, Herr Himmler, tell us how law doesn't matter cuz SNOPES says the law doesn't say what the fucking text of the law says.

Go for it Nazi.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RealDave said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, these lawbreakers wouldn't break the law, libtards tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> Most wouldn't want to jeopardize their current situation, just to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Obama went out of his way to tell them to vote without repercussions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another lying fuck Trumpette.
> 
> You people elected a liar.  You people do nothing but lie.
> 
> That is not what Obama said.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
Click to expand...


I could find the YT clip; but you're not worth it.


----------



## RealDave

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, these lawbreakers wouldn't break the law, libtards tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> Most wouldn't want to jeopardize their current situation, just to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Obama went out of his way to tell them to vote without repercussions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another lying fuck Trumpette.
> 
> You people elected a liar.  You people do nothing but lie.
> 
> That is not what Obama said.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could find the YT clip; but you're not worth it.
Click to expand...


Let me help.  FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RealDave said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, these lawbreakers wouldn't break the law, libtards tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> Most wouldn't want to jeopardize their current situation, just to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Obama went out of his way to tell them to vote without repercussions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another lying fuck Trumpette.
> 
> You people elected a liar.  You people do nothing but lie.
> 
> That is not what Obama said.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could find the YT clip; but you're not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me help.  FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
Click to expand...


Oh, Snopes. The good ole denial website of the DNC. 
Like I say, I could find you the YT clip; but you're not worth the effort.


----------



## RealDave

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look. Another loser who supports dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think I'm supporting you, Fawlina?
Click to expand...


----------



## RealDave

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most wouldn't want to jeopardize their current situation, just to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Obama went out of his way to tell them to vote without repercussions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another lying fuck Trumpette.
> 
> You people elected a liar.  You people do nothing but lie.
> 
> That is not what Obama said.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could find the YT clip; but you're not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me help.  FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Snopes. The good ole denial website of the DNC.
> Like I say, I could find you the YT clip; but you're not worth the effort.
Click to expand...


Transcript.   Can you read?

What was said:
RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?

OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.

“When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is a phrase that should forestall any attempts to twist the president’s words. But Fox Business just glossed over them. Here’s how it chose to edit the exchange:


Fox's lying version


HOST GINA RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?

OBAMA: Not true. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential.

How did Fox Business pick up this story line? We’ve asked the network for comment. What is clear is that this lie made the rounds. Gateway Pundit published a story under this headline: “Criminal President Obama Encourages Illegal Aliens to Vote – Promises No Repercussions (VIDEO).” Fox Business’s Neil Cavuto was more cautious. After playing a more complete version of the exchange, he said, “The president of the United States is saying, ‘Don’t worry, no one will be spying on you or catching you,'” and ripped Obama for “ignoring the fact that you’ve been questioned about illegal voting.”

Proof you were diped.  Proof you are a liar. You  are truly a deplorable excuse for an American.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RealDave 

Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).


----------



## RealDave

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).


"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”

Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.

He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.

You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost.... I never lie.
> 
> Second, your error: I didn't say it....experts did.
> 
> 
> But....let's review the numbers for you:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma.
> *
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*
> 
> *And it is.
> *
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen* Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.
> 
> 7. *And they vote.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> Have we seen that sort of voting by illegals before?
> ...remember the Old Dominion study?
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election*, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> We've got about a half to three quarters of a million illegal votes accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....if 6.4 percent of noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> ....and now
> 
> a. their icon, *Obama, told them to vote* and not be concerned that there would be any penalty ()
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe _more than six and a half percent went to the polls???_
> * Maybe..... 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????*
> 
> 
> You bet they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed your post, huh?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you destroyed your own credibility. But since you've already done that in the past, what difference does it make now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close, but apparently you need validation of your self imposed "greatness". No wonder you're such a sycophant for the so called President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you can't figure out who you're trying to respond to.....
> 
> ...bet you're a government school grad and reliable Democrat voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know precisely who I'm responding to...a Trump sycophant that feels the need to try to provide cover for the Big Orange liar...by telling even more lies.
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote and I'm not sorry that causes both you and Cheetolini no little consternation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> 
> 
> How ya' like me now????
Click to expand...

Prove that All illegals voted red and not blue?


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, these lawbreakers wouldn't break the law, libtards tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> Most wouldn't want to jeopardize their current situation, just to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Obama went out of his way to tell them to vote without repercussions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another lying fuck Trumpette.
> 
> You people elected a liar.  You people do nothing but lie.
> 
> That is not what Obama said.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could find the YT clip; but you're not worth it.
Click to expand...



No prob, GG.....I found it and posted it.

This:



1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:


*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_






_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



Barack 'the snake' Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, these lawbreakers wouldn't break the law, libtards tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> Most wouldn't want to jeopardize their current situation, just to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Obama went out of his way to tell them to vote without repercussions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another lying fuck Trumpette.
> 
> You people elected a liar.  You people do nothing but lie.
> 
> That is not what Obama said.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could find the YT clip; but you're not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me help.  FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
Click to expand...





1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:


*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_






_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



_Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._


_Are you?_







Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Obama went out of his way to tell them to vote without repercussions?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another lying fuck Trumpette.
> 
> You people elected a liar.  You people do nothing but lie.
> 
> That is not what Obama said.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could find the YT clip; but you're not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me help.  FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Snopes. The good ole denial website of the DNC.
> Like I say, I could find you the YT clip; but you're not worth the effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transcript.   Can you read?
> 
> What was said:
> RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> “When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is a phrase that should forestall any attempts to twist the president’s words. But Fox Business just glossed over them. Here’s how it chose to edit the exchange:
> 
> 
> Fox's lying version
> 
> 
> HOST GINA RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential.
> 
> How did Fox Business pick up this story line? We’ve asked the network for comment. What is clear is that this lie made the rounds. Gateway Pundit published a story under this headline: “Criminal President Obama Encourages Illegal Aliens to Vote – Promises No Repercussions (VIDEO).” Fox Business’s Neil Cavuto was more cautious. After playing a more complete version of the exchange, he said, “The president of the United States is saying, ‘Don’t worry, no one will be spying on you or catching you,'” and ripped Obama for “ignoring the fact that you’ve been questioned about illegal voting.”
> 
> Proof you were diped.  Proof you are a liar. You  are truly a deplorable excuse for an American.
Click to expand...







1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:


*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_






_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



_Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._


_Are you?_







Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
Click to expand...




English isn't your first language, RealDumb???


Do you have a first language?



The snake tells illegal aliens to go out and vote.
His own words.....straight from the snake's mouth.

And they did.....by the millions.



BTW, RealDumb......how many illegal aliens are living in the USofA?


----------



## Seawytch

Three posts in a row copying and pasting the same information...

I love the smell of desperation.

Trumpsters can't stand that Crooked Donnie Small Hands got all that help from Russia and STILL lost the popular vote by 3 million. It really stings doesn't it? Poor dears.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
Click to expand...




"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."


He's counting on illegals to get the message, and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> Three posts in a row copying and pasting the same information...
> 
> I love the smell of desperation.
> 
> Trumpsters can't stand that Crooked Donnie Small Hands got all that help from Russia and STILL lost the popular vote by 3 million. It really stings doesn't it? Poor dears.





"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”


"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."


He's counting on illegals to get the message, and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.


----------



## RadicalRedneck

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
Click to expand...

Hey Joe, your Keeper is calling you, i think that it's time to clean out your cage.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> Three posts in a row copying and pasting the same information...
> 
> I love the smell of desperation.
> 
> Trumpsters can't stand that Crooked Donnie Small Hands got all that help from Russia and STILL lost the popular vote by 3 million. It really stings doesn't it? Poor dears.




1. Obama clearly instructed illegal aliens to go out an vote.
They did.
By the millions.

*"Did Votes By Noncitizens Cost Trump The 2016 Popular Vote? Sure Looks That Way*
 ...a new study by Just Facts, a libertarian/conservative think tank, that used data from a large Harvard/You.Gov study that every two years samples tens of thousands of voters, including some who admit they are noncitizens and thus can't vote legally.

The findings are eye-opening. In 2008, as many as 5.7 million noncitizens voted in the election. In 2012, as many as 3.6 million voted, the study said."
Did Votes By Noncitizens Cost Trump The 2016 Popular Vote? Sure Looks That Way


2. How many illegal aliens reside in our country?
How many?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> Three posts in a row copying and pasting the same information...
> 
> I love the smell of desperation.
> 
> Trumpsters can't stand that Crooked Donnie Small Hands got all that help from Russia and STILL lost the popular vote by 3 million. It really stings doesn't it? Poor dears.



"Three posts in a row copying and pasting the same information..."

Stop denying the truth and I won't have to keep posting the truth.

OK?


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'



You've been tweeking your contention for months now. And like Trumps muslim ban eo, the tweeks to overcome previously disproved talking points won't fix it.  Lipstick on a pig doesn't make it look any better.

The first point is that the interviewer, the star of jane the virgin, was born in puerto rico, and* is an american citizen,* and everything from there was* from the standpoint of an american citizen.

*


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been tweeking your contention for months now. And like Trumps muslim ban eo, the tweeks to overcome previously disproved talking points won't fix it.  Lipstick on a pig doesn't make it look any better.
> 
> The first point is that the interviewer, the star of jane the virgin, was born in puerto rico, and* is an american citizen,* and everything from there was* from the standpoint of an american citizen.
> *
Click to expand...





_Well....let's check._




_1. Referring to illegal aliens, she begins :"*I call them citizens because they contribute to the country."*_

_Of course, that is not what makes one a citizen...is it._


_2. The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal...'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_

_Now, if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'_


_Do you deny anything above?_

_Are claiming that 'immigration' would 'come for ' legal citizens who voted???_


_3. Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_

_*'Not true,' he says*....assuring the illegal voter that* 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_


_4.He goes on to make this bald faced lie: "*When you vote you are a citizen yourself"*_


_5. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_

_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_


_6*.There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way.*_


_7. Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._

_Are you?_


_Only a lame-brain like you would deny what is clear and evident._

_The good news is that your reputation couldn't fall any lower than it is now._


----------



## radical right

[





PoliticalChic said:


> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.



The interview was given by a US citizen, who asked Obama about voting by US CITIZENS.  Asking Obama "*When I vote.....*"

When you start your point with a lie, it goes downhill from there.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> _2._ *The young lady continues* _*.'If I vote, *will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_



Who is the "I" in "if I vote"?  * A natural born us citizen.
Game
set
match

*


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been tweeking your contention for months now. And like Trumps muslim ban eo, the tweeks to overcome previously disproved talking points won't fix it.  Lipstick on a pig doesn't make it look any better.
> 
> The first point is that the interviewer, the star of jane the virgin, was born in puerto rico, and* is an american citizen,* and everything from there was* from the standpoint of an american citizen.
> *
Click to expand...



"You've been tweeking your contention for months now."

I began this update of the election one month and three days ago....

...and nothing in my posts has changed.


Instead, I've been amused at how you dolts have squirmed and lied and denied what is clear and evident.


I take a great deal of pride in making you lying Liberals....sorry if that is redundant....feel like a specimen butterfly watching as the mounting pin descends.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interview was given by a US citizen, who asked Obama about voting by US CITIZENS.  Asking Obama "*When I vote.....*"
> 
> When you start your point with a lie, it goes downhill from there.
Click to expand...



_*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_

_Now, *if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'*_


*You keep lying, and I'll keep proving it.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _2._ *The young lady continues* _*.'If I vote, *will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the "I" in "if I vote"?  * A natural born us citizen.
> Game
> set
> match
> *
Click to expand...




The 'I' is the illegal aliens she is speaking for.

_*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_

_Now, *if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'*_


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> I began this update of the election one month and three days ago....
> 
> ...*and nothing in my posts has changed.*



That's my point. It's all been proven completely bogus. She interviewer was *a natural born US Citizen* asking Obama "*IF I VOTE"  *what would happen.

And you keep tweeking your post, elipsing (...) out the parts where Obama answers *if you're voting, then you have to be a citizen.*


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."  _



If* I* (a natural born us citizen) vote

If she wanted to speak for the illegals, it would be "if THEY vote"

She knows how to speak english, she was born and raised in the USA.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."  _



If* I* (a natural born us citizen) vote

If she wanted to speak for the illegals, it would be "if THEY vote" "where THEY live", "for THEIR family"

She knows how to speak english, she was born and raised in the USA.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> _'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."  _



Politicalchic  - _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.

Except she never says that.  She asks "if I vote" "where I live" "for MY family"

As if..._


----------



## Doc1

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."  _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politicalchic  - _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.
> 
> Except she never says that.  She asks "if I vote" "where I live" "for MY family"
> 
> As if..._
Click to expand...


Is she covered by the "Algerian Accords"?


----------



## radical right

Doc1 said:


> Is she covered by the "Algerian Accords"?


*TEXT OF AGREEMENT BETWEEN IRAN AND THE U.S. TO RESOLVE THE HOSTAGE SITUATION*
*The United States pledges that it is and from now on will be the policy of the United States ... Return of Iranian Assets And Settlement

The most important bilateral treaty primarily concerning arbitration is that known as the "Algiers Accords" of January 19, 1981, *


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."  _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politicalchic  - _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.
> 
> Except she never says that.  She asks "if I vote" "where I live" "for MY family"
> 
> As if..._
Click to expand...




_*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_

_Now, *if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'*_


*You keep lying, and I'll keep proving it.*


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*._
> *.*



As if.

Except she doesn't say that.  Post the raw Text and you'll see she's speaking for herself, and no others.

Hey... I might even have a link... stand by.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."
> 
> 
> He's counting on illegals to get the message, and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.
Click to expand...


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."  _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politicalchic  - _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.
> 
> Except she never says that.  She asks "if I vote" "where I live" "for MY family"
> 
> As if..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, *if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'*_
> 
> 
> *You keep lying, and I'll keep proving it.*
Click to expand...

You can't prove shit other than your ignorance.

They were discussing a US citizen who may have undocumented relatives living with them.

It is clear .  Very clear.   Perhaps if you were not so fucking stupid......


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*._
> *.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if.
> 
> Except she doesn't say that.  Post the raw Text and you'll see she's speaking for herself, and no others.
> 
> Hey... I might even have a link... stand by.
Click to expand...




Let's listen to snake authorizing illegals to vote.....in his own words:




1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:


*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_






_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



_Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._


_Are you?_







Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


----------



## radical right

_*RODRIGUEZ:* Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_

_*OBAMA: *Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

_*RODRIGUEZ: *This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election._

_*OBAMA:* And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school..._

_*RODRIGUEZ: *Your entire community._

_*OBAMA: *... who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote. But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three posts in a row copying and pasting the same information...
> 
> I love the smell of desperation.
> 
> Trumpsters can't stand that Crooked Donnie Small Hands got all that help from Russia and STILL lost the popular vote by 3 million. It really stings doesn't it? Poor dears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama clearly instructed illegal aliens to go out an vote.
> They did.
> By the millions.
> 
> *"Did Votes By Noncitizens Cost Trump The 2016 Popular Vote? Sure Looks That Way*
> ...a new study by Just Facts, a libertarian/conservative think tank, that used data from a large Harvard/You.Gov study that every two years samples tens of thousands of voters, including some who admit they are noncitizens and thus can't vote legally.
> 
> The findings are eye-opening. In 2008, as many as 5.7 million noncitizens voted in the election. In 2012, as many as 3.6 million voted, the study said."
> Did Votes By Noncitizens Cost Trump The 2016 Popular Vote? Sure Looks That Way
> 
> 
> 2. How many illegal aliens reside in our country?
> How many?
Click to expand...


Yet anther dumbass who thinks non-citizens are illegals.

You are dumber than shit.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."
> 
> 
> He's counting on illegals to get the message, and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






You wrote nothing in this post....which makes it far and away your most insightful and intelligent.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."  _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politicalchic  - _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.
> 
> Except she never says that.  She asks "if I vote" "where I live" "for MY family"
> 
> As if..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, *if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'*_
> 
> 
> *You keep lying, and I'll keep proving it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't prove shit other than your ignorance.
> 
> They were discussing a US citizen who may have undocumented relatives living with them.
> 
> It is clear .  Very clear.   Perhaps if you were not so fucking stupid......
Click to expand...




Ooooo......looks like I hit a nerve!

Liberals always default to vulgarity when they know they've lost.


Excellent.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*._
> *.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if.
> 
> Except she doesn't say that.  Post the raw Text and you'll see she's speaking for herself, and no others.
> 
> Hey... I might even have a link... stand by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's listen to snake authorizing illegals to vote.....in his own words:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
Click to expand...

  You keep saying the same shit over & over.

I posted what was said.  You're a fool.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."  _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politicalchic  - _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.
> 
> Except she never says that.  She asks "if I vote" "where I live" "for MY family"
> 
> As if..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, *if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'*_
> 
> 
> *You keep lying, and I'll keep proving it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't prove shit other than your ignorance.
> 
> They were discussing a US citizen who may have undocumented relatives living with them.
> 
> It is clear .  Very clear.   Perhaps if you were not so fucking stupid......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo......looks like I hit a nerve!
> 
> Liberals always default to vulgarity when they know they've lost.
> 
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...

 Trumpettes resort to lying.

I'd much rather sped time with someone that said "fuck" than a liar like you.


----------



## radical right

_*RODRIGUEZ:* Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. *So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*_

_*OBAMA: *Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote*, *you *are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of* who you voted* for. *If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.*_


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> _*RODRIGUEZ:* Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> _*OBAMA: *Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> _*RODRIGUEZ: *This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election._
> 
> _*OBAMA:* And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school..._
> 
> _*RODRIGUEZ: *Your entire community._
> 
> _*OBAMA: *... who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote. But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._




Exactly what I've said!!!

_*RODRIGUEZ:* Many of the millennials, Dreamers,* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 
*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
_*OBAMA: *Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. 
*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera.
*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*

 The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

_*RODRIGUEZ: *This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election._

_*OBAMA:* And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school..._

_*RODRIGUEZ: *Your entire community._

_*OBAMA: *... who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote. But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._
_



So glad you gave me the proof of what I've been saying all along._


----------



## radical right

RealDave said:


> *You keep saying the same shit over & over.*
> 
> I posted what was said.  You're a fool.


Actually she admitted she posts the same shit over and over.



PoliticalChic said:


> I began this update of the election one month and three days ago....
> 
> ...and nothing in my posts has changed.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Exactly what I've said!!!
> 
> _*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*_



NOPE,  She says "I" and not "THEY" 

*Why do you pretend she doesn't know how to speak english? * She was born in the USA.

She uses I and not THEY,  MY and not THEIR


----------



## radical right

Rogreiguez - If I vote
Obama - When YOU vote

Gina asked about herself
Obama answered about Gina


----------



## radical right

An exmple of politicalchic adding comment

_*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*_

My turn

[*Trump says trying to threaten Comey, and intimidate a congressional witness*]
" Comey better  hope there are no tapes..." - Donald J. Trump


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RealDave said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
Click to expand...


I don't know if you're "dumber than shit" or if you're just pathological like oh so many liberals nowadays. This can't be any mor clear/simple.

REPORTER: So if I (an illegal alien) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?

OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.

Obama states that the act of voting is the act of becoming a citizen. Obviously, that's a bold faced lie. But you have no problem with bold faced lies. You're bold face lying to me now. And honestly, this is what I meant when I repeatedly said that you're not worth my time. Anyone that is this pathological is just a waste of human life.


----------



## RealDave

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're "dumber than shit" or if you're just pathological like oh so many liberals nowadays. This can't be any mor clear/simple.
> 
> REPORTER: So if I (an illegal alien) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Obama states that the act of voting is the act of becoming a citizen. Obviously, that's a bold faced lie. But you have no problem with bold faced lies. You're bold face lying to me now. And honestly, this is what I meant when I repeatedly said that you're not worth my time. Anyone that is this pathological is just a waste of human life.
Click to expand...


Here is what was asked:  _any of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?

The person asking the question is not an illegal but a US citizen  You are lying. 

How many times do I need to catch you lying before you actually STFU?_


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I don't know if you're "dumber than shit" or if you're just pathological like oh so many liberals nowadays. This can't be any mor clear/simple.
> 
> REPORTER: So if I (*an illegal alien*) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Obama states that the act of voting is the act of becoming a citizen. Obviously, that's a bold faced lie. But you have no problem with bold faced lies. You're bold face lying to me now. And honestly, this is what I meant when I repeatedly said that you're not worth my time. Anyone that is this pathological is just a waste of human life.



*The reporter was Gina Rodreiguez, star of jane the virgin, and a natural born US citizen from Puerto Rico.

She is NOT an illegal alien.

Stupid... stupid... stupid....
*


----------



## radical right

RealDave said:


> _The person asking the question is not an illegal but a US citizen  You are lying.
> 
> How many times do I need to catch you lying before you actually STFU?_



He realizes  if she was an illegal alien, it completely changes the meaning of what Obama said.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RealDave said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're "dumber than shit" or if you're just pathological like oh so many liberals nowadays. This can't be any mor clear/simple.
> 
> REPORTER: So if I (an illegal alien) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Obama states that the act of voting is the act of becoming a citizen. Obviously, that's a bold faced lie. But you have no problem with bold faced lies. You're bold face lying to me now. And honestly, this is what I meant when I repeatedly said that you're not worth my time. Anyone that is this pathological is just a waste of human life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what was asked:  _any of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> The person asking the question is not an illegal but a US citizen  You are lying.
> 
> How many times do I need to catch you lying before you actually STFU?_
Click to expand...


If the woman is not otherwise illegal, she's clearly framing the question on behalf of illegals. She's obviously not worried about deportation in the event that she's legal, moron. The only liar is you. You can STFU. You're a shiftless lying shithead.


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> If the woman is not otherwise illegal, she's clearly framing the question on behalf of illegals. She's obviously not worried about deportation in the event that she's legal, moron. The only liar is you. You can STFU. You're a shiftless lying shithead.



*Why do you think Puerto Ricans can't speak english?
*
She is referring to herself. She uses *I and not THEY*, she says* MY and not THEIR*.

She speaks english, Obama speaks english.  You're the one who can't understand english.


*
*


----------



## radical right

THEGREATGATSBY speaking for Radical Right says:

*I'm* an idiot.

He meant to say You're an idiot, but he don't speaka da english too well.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're "dumber than shit" or if you're just pathological like oh so many liberals nowadays. This can't be any mor clear/simple.
> 
> REPORTER: So if I (*an illegal alien*) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Obama states that the act of voting is the act of becoming a citizen. Obviously, that's a bold faced lie. But you have no problem with bold faced lies. You're bold face lying to me now. And honestly, this is what I meant when I repeatedly said that you're not worth my time. Anyone that is this pathological is just a waste of human life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The reporter was Gina Rodreiguez, star of jane the virgin, and a natural born US citizen from Puerto Rico.
> 
> She is NOT an illegal alien.
> 
> Stupid... stupid... stupid....*
Click to expand...


So, putting aside the fact that you have an actress masquerading as a reporter in an obvious get out the vote campaign directed towards illegals, the point is that the question regards illegals voting. Clearly, she is not asking on behalf of legal citizens whether they can vote without repercussions.

I'd call you stupid in return; but the reality is anyone can easily get this. You're just vermin that has no problem lying.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> THEGREATGATSBY speaking for Radical Right says:
> 
> *I'm* an idiot.
> 
> He meant to say You're an idiot, but he don't speaka da english too well.



You are an idiot. Anyone reviewing your post will see that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the woman is not otherwise illegal, she's clearly framing the question on behalf of illegals. She's obviously not worried about deportation in the event that she's legal, moron. The only liar is you. You can STFU. You're a shiftless lying shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do you think Puerto Ricans can't speak english?
> *
> She is referring to herself. She uses *I and not THEY*, she says* MY and not THEIR*.
> 
> She speaks english, Obama speaks english.  You're the one who can't understand english.
Click to expand...


Okay, let's say you're right and that she is asking on her own behalf whether she a legal citizen can vote. And in fact, she is very technically doing that. This is done in an effort to allow Obama to sell a get out the illegal vote while avoiding being in violation of actual treason. But it is obvious that they are conducting this dialogue in an effort to encourage illegals to vote. Obviously, there is no real concern about immigration officials going to her house. And obviously she has it scripted that she calls them citizens because they contribute. And thus when Obama says "when you vote, you are a citizen", he is giving off an impression that it is a civic responsibility for illegals to vote. 

Basically, if we take what you say at face value, it's nonsensical for this girl to ask the question about repercussions to her voting. This is definitely a scripted interview that gives Obama wiggle room while also being a get out the illegal vote effort. It's trickery to be sure. I'd expect no less from the biggest scoundrel besides maybe Hillary to ever set foot in the people's house.


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> So, putting aside the fact that you have an actress masquerading as a reporter in an obvious get out the vote campaign directed towards illegals, the point is that the question regards illegals voting.* Clearly, she is not asking on behalf of legal citizens whether they can vote without repercussions.*



She can speak english, that's what acting is all about.
When referring to others in english, you don't use "I"
She used I and MY
Obama answered YOU

Nobody mentioned THEY or THEM.

Don't be stupid.  Look at what they said, and it's simple english who they were talking about.

RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. *So if I vot*e, will immigration know *where I live*? 

Will they come for* my family *and deport us?

OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, *you are a citizen 
yourself*. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of *who you voted for*. If *you have a family member* who maybe is undocumented, then y*ou have an even greater reason to vote.*


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> But it is obvious that they are conducting this dialogue in an effort to encourage illegals to vote.* Obviously, there is no real concern about immigration officials going to her house.*.



Actually that was the concern.

Read it:  REPORTER: So if I  vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?

Many "anchor babies" fear for their families.  That voting will shine the spotlight on them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, putting aside the fact that you have an actress masquerading as a reporter in an obvious get out the vote campaign directed towards illegals, the point is that the question regards illegals voting.* Clearly, she is not asking on behalf of legal citizens whether they can vote without repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can speak english, that's what acting is all about.
> When referring to others in english, you don't use "I"
> She used I and MY
> Obama answered YOU
> 
> Nobody mentioned THEY or THEM.
> 
> Don't be stupid.  Look at what they said, and it's simple english who they were talking about.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. *So if I vot*e, will immigration know *where I live*?
> 
> Will they come for* my family *and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, *you are a citizen
> yourself*. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of *who you voted for*. If *you have a family member* who maybe is undocumented, then y*ou have an even greater reason to vote.*
Click to expand...


Try actually reading my post this time. You're lecturing on shit that I already conceded. I get the who I/they thing, sap. 

It's funny though how Obama initially gives the when she votes she's a citizen thing and then talks about rules transferring over. What rules are supposed to transfer over to her? He's clearly meaning the law of the land in regards to legal/illegal citizenship status.

This whole thing is a scripted get out the illegal vote effort. This chick is not even a real journalist. I did a net search; she's an actress full-on. Look you can make your technical arguments, but no honest person would deny that this is a ploy. If you can admit that, then we'll go from there. But let's not have a lame semantical argument, especially when I've already noted the semantics in detail now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is obvious that they are conducting this dialogue in an effort to encourage illegals to vote.* Obviously, there is no real concern about immigration officials going to her house.*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that was the concern.
> 
> Read it:  REPORTER: So if I  vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> Many "anchor babies" fear for their families.  That voting will shine the spotlight on them.
Click to expand...


What reporter? What news agency does Gina Rodriguez work for? She's an actress; and this is clearly all scripted.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world in 2008.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, Political Chic, Willow Tree and the rest are very dishonest person------ Relying in this kind of CRAP media proves how ignorant you people are. These are the Trump supporters. I feel sorry for you people. I really am.
> 
> Relying in this kind of sources is very shocking and unbelievable to me. Unbelievable.
> 
> Let me repeat it again----- In order to commit that kind of election fraud from 3 to 5.7 millions. You need a massive coordination with both Republicans and Democrats by the thousands from the outside and inside the polling stations------- All over the states.  Did any one came out claiming such kind of irregularities?? NONE. NOT A SINGLE ONE FROM THE ENTIRE AMERICA------  Except Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining and answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?
Click to expand...


Your rebuttal is way off dishonest human being. 

I already answered that question.


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> This whole thing is a scripted get out the illegal vote effort. This chick is not even a real journalist. I did a net search; she's an actress full-on. .



You're half right, she's an american actress (not an illegal as you originally claimed) using her fame to interview the president of the united states.

Where she asked "If I vote"  "where I live" and  about "My family"

Which is what Obama answered.

Remember, both of them have a concern about their illegal relatives being discoverd.

Like millions of foreign students, business people, and tourists to this country, Auntie Zeituni obtained a short-term visitor visa in 2000. It had an expiration date. She was supposed to go back to Kenya in two years after traveling here with her son, who had been accepted at a college in Boston. But like millions of other “temporary”-visa overstayers, Auntie Zeituni never went home. And despite billions spent on homeland security and immigration enforcement, no one ever went looking for her to kick her out of the country after her time was up. 

Read more at: Obama’s Illegal-Alien Aunt


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole thing is a scripted get out the illegal vote effort. This chick is not even a real journalist. I did a net search; she's an actress full-on. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're half right, she's an american actress (not an illegal as you originally claimed) using her fame to interview the president of the united states.
> 
> Where she asked "If I vote"  "where I live" and  about "My family"
> 
> Which is what Obama answered.
> 
> Remember, both of them have a concern about their illegal relatives being discoverd.
> 
> Like millions of foreign students, business people, and tourists to this country, Auntie Zeituni obtained a short-term visitor visa in 2000. It had an expiration date. She was supposed to go back to Kenya in two years after traveling here with her son, who had been accepted at a college in Boston. But like millions of other “temporary”-visa overstayers, Auntie Zeituni never went home. And despite billions spent on homeland security and immigration enforcement, no one ever went looking for her to kick her out of the country after her time was up.
> 
> Read more at: Obama’s Illegal-Alien Aunt
Click to expand...


I never claimed she was illegal. I had figured she was asking the question on behalf of illegals (which is the perception this ploy wanted to create). But yes, she technically asked the question as a legal citizen; though it is patently obvious that this script was meant to give the impression that she is asking if illegals can vote. Obama gives an answer tailored to illegals. It's a ploy. I think we can both admit this without discussing Auntie Whoever.


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> *I never claimed she was illegal.*.



Yes you did. *Why lie about it.* here's the quote.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> I don't know if you're "dumber than shit" or if you're just pathological like oh so many liberals nowadays. This can't be any mor clear/simple.
> 
> REPORTER: So if I *(an illegal alien*) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.


----------



## radical right

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're "dumber than shit" or if you're just pathological like oh so many liberals nowadays. This can't be any mor clear/simple.
> 
> REPORTER: So if I (*an illegal alien)* vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Obama states that the act of voting is the act of becoming a citizen. Obviously, that's a bold faced lie. But you have no problem with bold faced lies. You're bold face lying to me now. And honestly, this is what I meant when I repeatedly said that you're not worth my time. Anyone that is this pathological is just a waste of human life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter was Gina Rodreiguez, star of jane the virgin, and a natural born US citizen from Puerto Rico.
> 
> She is NOT an illegal alien.
> 
> Stupid... stupid... stupid....
Click to expand...


This is the second time you lied, and then doubled down saying you didn't say she was illegal.


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> REPORTER: So if I (an illegal alien) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?





TheGreatGatsby said:


> *I never claimed she was illegal*..





TheGreatGatsby said:


> REPORTER: So if I (an illegal alien) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?





TheGreatGatsby said:


> *I never claimed she was illegal.*.





TheGreatGatsby said:


> What reporter? What news agency does Gina Rodriguez work for? She's an actress; and this is clearly all scripted.





TheGreatGatsby said:


> REPORTER: So if I (an illegal alien) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?






TheGreatGatsby said:


> *I never claimed she was illegal.*.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> "Leftist Uncle Jim Bob believes gender is fluid, all white people want to own slaves, and identifies as a unicorn. Liberals take him seriously (see FAIRNESS? Transgender Track Star Steals Two State Championships from ACTUAL Girls… and RACIST? Idiot Mark Ruffalo Threatens MSNBC to Stop Hiring ‘White Conservatives…’). Trump believes he lost the popular vote because of fence-scaling hombres. Liberals laughed and called him a racist.
> 
> But slow down, a recent study shows illegals may be voting by the millions. Meaning the popular vote might have been affected after all.
> 
> At the suggestion of illegal voting, liberals yelled “Kookery!” from the tops of burning cars.
> 
> We know illegal aliens do illegal alien things, like breaking the law. But the sheer numbers in this study demonstrate how illegal hombres can possibly swing a presidential election. In a country they shouldn’t be living in. That’s not racist, that’s concern for America as a whole. Who leads the country should only be determined by who lives in the country _legally._ How is this hard?"
> WAS TRUMP RIGHT? New Study Shows Millions of Illegals Voted in Presidential Election...



Louderwithcroder. Are you kidding me????
You are so desperate using all these kind of reference to booster your lunacy and dishonesty.Sick. 
Obviously you've been abusing your white privileged for a long time that you think a sick person like you  -------- can just walked in and cast a vote. Illegals doesn't think that way woman. 
You may want to read the real news from 
Mercury about lying Trump. 


Louder With Crowder
These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.



Trump says illegal votes swung California -- we check his math

Trump says illegal votes cost him California. Here’s why that’s preposterous
Patrick May
PUBLISHED: January 26, 2017 at 2:29 pm | UPDATED: January 27, 2017 at 7:23 am
Categories:California News, News, Politics


----------



## Doc1

radical right said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is she covered by the "Algerian Accords"?
> 
> 
> 
> *TEXT OF AGREEMENT BETWEEN IRAN AND THE U.S. TO RESOLVE THE HOSTAGE SITUATION*
> *The United States pledges that it is and from now on will be the policy of the United States ... Return of Iranian Assets And Settlement
> 
> The most important bilateral treaty primarily concerning arbitration is that known as the "Algiers Accords" of January 19, 1981, *
Click to expand...


Did the Senate approve it kid? Second question,tell me how you think it effects the Iran Nuclear "Deal"?
We both know that if the Senate doesn't "ratify" something it has no legal standing. No matter how you try and spin it you're lying. I have no trouble continuing to beat you (metaphorically) about the head and shoulders with this.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> "Leftist Uncle Jim Bob believes gender is fluid, all white people want to own slaves, and identifies as a unicorn. Liberals take him seriously (see FAIRNESS? Transgender Track Star Steals Two State Championships from ACTUAL Girls… and RACIST? Idiot Mark Ruffalo Threatens MSNBC to Stop Hiring ‘White Conservatives…’). Trump believes he lost the popular vote because of fence-scaling hombres. Liberals laughed and called him a racist.
> 
> But slow down, a recent study shows illegals may be voting by the millions. Meaning the popular vote might have been affected after all.
> 
> At the suggestion of illegal voting, liberals yelled “Kookery!” from the tops of burning cars.
> 
> We know illegal aliens do illegal alien things, like breaking the law. But the sheer numbers in this study demonstrate how illegal hombres can possibly swing a presidential election. In a country they shouldn’t be living in. That’s not racist, that’s concern for America as a whole. Who leads the country should only be determined by who lives in the country _legally._ How is this hard?"
> WAS TRUMP RIGHT? New Study Shows Millions of Illegals Voted in Presidential Election...




Here is a follow up how JUSTFACT get their false numbers about 5.7 millions illegals voted. Who in the right mind read justfacts? 

I strongly suggest that you and the rest of lying poorly inform Trump followers to read this ------- So you all do not look pathetic. 

Claim that up to 5.7 million non-citizens voted is wrong

Agresti’s conclusions are based on data from a paper by Old Dominion University researchers who used data from the Cooperative Congressional Election Study, or CCES. He multiplied the findings in that data with U.S. Census Bureau estimates of the noncitizen population to come up with a conclusion about the number of noncitizen voters nationwide.

It’s important to note that the CCES researchers have disputed the conclusions Old Dominion researchers reached about noncitizen voters.

Here’s how the studies unfolded: In 2008, the CCES surveyed 32,800 adults nationwide online about their political views. Respondents answered at least 100 questions before they made it to the citizenship question, one of the last questions asked.

The survey showed that 339 identified themselves as noncitizens -- about 1 percent of the total respondents. Then of the 339 self-identified noncitizens, 39 of those claim to have voted, said Brian Schaffner, a political science professor at the University of Massachusetts Amherst, one of the main researchers.

That’s 39 respondents out of 32,800 people who are now being used to extrapolate millions of illegal voters. Schaffner has warned that with a subset that small, the responses might be unreliable.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world in 2008.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, Political Chic, Willow Tree and the rest are very dishonest person------ Relying in this kind of CRAP media proves how ignorant you people are. These are the Trump supporters. I feel sorry for you people. I really am.
> 
> Relying in this kind of sources is very shocking and unbelievable to me. Unbelievable.
> 
> Let me repeat it again----- In order to commit that kind of election fraud from 3 to 5.7 millions. You need a massive coordination with both Republicans and Democrats by the thousands from the outside and inside the polling stations------- All over the states.  Did any one came out claiming such kind of irregularities?? NONE. NOT A SINGLE ONE FROM THE ENTIRE AMERICA------  Except Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining and answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your rebuttal is way off dishonest human being.
> 
> I already answered that question.
Click to expand...




.....answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Leftist Uncle Jim Bob believes gender is fluid, all white people want to own slaves, and identifies as a unicorn. Liberals take him seriously (see FAIRNESS? Transgender Track Star Steals Two State Championships from ACTUAL Girls… and RACIST? Idiot Mark Ruffalo Threatens MSNBC to Stop Hiring ‘White Conservatives…’). Trump believes he lost the popular vote because of fence-scaling hombres. Liberals laughed and called him a racist.
> 
> But slow down, a recent study shows illegals may be voting by the millions. Meaning the popular vote might have been affected after all.
> 
> At the suggestion of illegal voting, liberals yelled “Kookery!” from the tops of burning cars.
> 
> We know illegal aliens do illegal alien things, like breaking the law. But the sheer numbers in this study demonstrate how illegal hombres can possibly swing a presidential election. In a country they shouldn’t be living in. That’s not racist, that’s concern for America as a whole. Who leads the country should only be determined by who lives in the country _legally._ How is this hard?"
> WAS TRUMP RIGHT? New Study Shows Millions of Illegals Voted in Presidential Election...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louderwithcroder. Are you kidding me????
> You are so desperate using all these kind of reference to booster your lunacy and dishonesty.Sick.
> Obviously you've been abusing your white privileged for a long time that you think a sick person like you  -------- can just walked in and cast a vote. Illegals doesn't think that way woman.
> You may want to read the real news from
> Mercury about lying Trump.
> 
> 
> Louder With Crowder
> These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says illegal votes swung California -- we check his math
> 
> Trump says illegal votes cost him California. Here’s why that’s preposterous
> Patrick May
> PUBLISHED: January 26, 2017 at 2:29 pm | UPDATED: January 27, 2017 at 7:23 am
> Categories:California News, News, Politics
Click to expand...




Being conservative is hardly disqualifying.

Bet you've never quoted any but Liberal sources, and these are known for lies and propaganda.


Any errors here?

illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....

Really?

I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.

And guess what?

*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
*If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!*





*California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015

*Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/



Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.

*Who invented the revolver?*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I never claimed she was illegal.*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did. *Why lie about it.* here's the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're "dumber than shit" or if you're just pathological like oh so many liberals nowadays. This can't be any mor clear/simple.
> 
> REPORTER: So if I *(an illegal alien*) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


"I had figured she was asking the question on behalf of illegals"

This is how the conversation was framed/scripted. To give that impression. I never claimed she was an illegal from any knowledge perspective. And this isn't about me "lying". This is about a ploy to undermine The Constitution. I know you'd love to character assault me all day to avoid that glaring reality (as you just spent three posts in a row going over that now trivial matter).

Also, being mistaken is not the same as lying, jackass. I know you've been taught under the Saul Alinsky playbook to do things like throw out these blatant attacks; but either regard the matter at hand or we're done here. I don't play childish games all day and night.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*HIGHLIGHT OF THE THREAD*

Okay, let's say you're right and that she is asking on her own behalf whether she a legal citizen can vote. And in fact, she is very technically doing that. This is done in an effort to allow Obama to sell a get out the illegal vote while avoiding being in violation of actual treason. But it is obvious that they are conducting this dialogue in an effort to encourage illegals to vote. Obviously, there is no real concern about immigration officials going to her house. And obviously she has it scripted that she calls them citizens because they contribute. And thus when Obama says "when you vote, you are a citizen", he is giving off an impression that it is a civic responsibility for illegals to vote.

Basically, if we take what you say at face value, it's nonsensical for this girl to ask the question about repercussions to her voting. This is definitely a scripted interview that gives Obama wiggle room while also being a get out the illegal vote effort. It's trickery to be sure. I'd expect no less from the biggest scoundrel besides maybe Hillary to ever set foot in the people's house.


----------



## radical right

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I never claimed she was illegal.*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did. *Why lie about it.* here's the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> REPORTER: So if I *(an illegal alien*) vote, will immigration know where I live?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> "I had figured she was asking the question on behalf of illegals".



Except she never said anything about speaking for illoegals.

Plus she talked about herself using I, Me, My, and not They or Them.

Play stupid on somebody elses dime.


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> *HIGHLIGHT OF THE THREAD*
> 
> Okay, let's say you're right and that she is asking on her own behalf whether she a legal citizen can vote. And in fact, she is very technically doing that. This is done in an effort to allow Obama to sell a get out the illegal vote while avoiding being in violation of actual treason. But it is obvious that they are conducting this dialogue in an effort to encourage illegals to vote.



WOW, you think illegals will understand, what you as a fluent english speaker got WRONG.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I had figured she was asking the question on behalf of illegals".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except she never said anything about speaking for illoegals.
> 
> Plus she talked about herself using I, Me, My, and not They or Them.
> 
> Play stupid on somebody elses dime.
Click to expand...


I've explained in detail how this was marketing towards illegals. If I thought you were anything but an obstructionist, I might take more efforts. But you're a hyper partisan hack who is dancing a line on being blocked at this point.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *HIGHLIGHT OF THE THREAD*
> 
> Okay, let's say you're right and that she is asking on her own behalf whether she a legal citizen can vote. And in fact, she is very technically doing that. This is done in an effort to allow Obama to sell a get out the illegal vote while avoiding being in violation of actual treason. But it is obvious that they are conducting this dialogue in an effort to encourage illegals to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, you think illegals will understand, what you as a fluent english speaker got WRONG.
Click to expand...


Where in this interview does this lady clarify that she is legal? We only got the full meaning or deception of this interaction based on the outside information that she is a legal citizen. As it is, no rational citizen asks the president if ICE is coming for her for voting. This is a ploy. It's obvious

/end debate

DROPS THE MOTHER FUCKING MIC, FUCKER!


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except she never said anything about speaking for illegals.
> 
> Plus she talked about herself using I, Me, My, and not They or Them.
> 
> Play stupid on somebody elses dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've explained in detail how *this was marketing towards illegals.* If I thought you were anything but an obstructionist, I might take more efforts. But you're a hyper partisan hack who is dancing a line on being blocked at this point.
Click to expand...


If it was marketed to people with limited english skills, they certainly screwed the pooch on that one.  *You as a fluent english speaker can't even understand what was said.*


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Where in this interview does this lady clarify that she is legal?



Where in the interview does it explain the black guy is the president of the united states?

Don't play dumb, *she's a famous actress*, everybody knows she's a natural born us citizen.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where in this interview does this lady clarify that she is legal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the interview does it explain the black guy is the president of the united states?
> 
> Don't play dumb, *she's a famous actress*, everybody knows she's a natural born us citizen.
Click to expand...


Ah, so you're putting Obama and the woman who's name I barely recall even now on the same level of being known? That's disingenuous to say the least. Number of times I've watched Jane the Virgin: ZERO. I had figured she was a "journalist" til you said something. But thankfully, you brought it to my attention that this is an actress playing a role and not a real interview.


----------



## radical right

When George Clooney or Sandra Bullock do an interview, do people think they're illegal aliens?

Or are you prejudiced against people with a puerto rican accent? Automatically assuming they're illegal aliens?

Dumb Dumb Dumb.


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ah, so you're putting Obama and the woman who's name I barely recall even now on the same level of being known? That's disingenuous to say the least. Number of times I've watched Jane the Virgin: ZERO. .



*Your ignorance is no excuse for being stupid..*


Wait... by definition it is.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> If it was marketed to people with limited english skills, they certainly screwed the pooch on that one.  *You as a fluent english speaker can't even understand what was said.*



What don't I understand at this point? You're doing personal attacks to not address that this is a ploy. And as I said, if that's the depth of your posting, you might very well find yourself blocked. So, either tell me what I don't understand as of right now (not earlier in the conversation) and/or address how this is not a ploy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you're putting Obama and the woman who's name I barely recall even now on the same level of being known? That's disingenuous to say the least. Number of times I've watched Jane the Virgin: ZERO. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your ignorance is no excuse for being stupid..*
> 
> 
> Wait... by definition it is.
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm supposed to know who every "celebrity" is or I'm ignorant? I'm glad you cleared that up, loser.


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You're doing personal attacks to not address that this is a ploy..






TheGreatGatsby said:


> *I never claimed she was illegal.*.



Yes you did. *Why lie about it.* here's the quote.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> REPORTER: So if I (*an illegal alien*) vote, will immigration know where I live?


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oh, I'm supposed to know who every "celebrity" is or I'm ignorant? I'm glad you cleared that up, loser.



Your whole premise was based on who it was doing the interview.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> HIGHLIGHT OF THE THREAD
> 
> Okay, let's say you're right and that she is asking on her own behalf whether *she a legal citizen can vote. *And in fact, she is very technically doing that. *This is done in an effort to allow Obama to sell a get out the illegal vote *while avoiding being in violation of actual treason. *But it is obvious that they are conducting this dialogue in an effort to encourage illegals to vote. *


----------



## radical right

*But it is obvious that they are conducting this dialogue in an effort to encourage illegals to vote.*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing personal attacks to not address that this is a ploy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I never claimed she was illegal.*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you did. *Why lie about it.* here's the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> REPORTER: So if I (*an illegal alien*) vote, will immigration know where I live?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


This "reporter" misled the viewers. Clearly, the context of the (scripted) conversation points to her being illegal. That is clearly the implication being presented. If there's an honesty gap, it's generated by Obama and this actress.


----------



## radical right

It's obvious;ly you're a partisan, moronic liar.  Remember you lied by saying you never said she was illegal, when that's how you started your argument.

You're a moron for saying the wording is so convoluted that in the simple english an illegal would understand, it says the opposite of what you claim is a double meaning that someone needs years of english fluency to even decipher.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> Your whole premise was based on who it was doing the interview.



What premise?


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> This "reporter" misled the viewers. Clearly, the context of the (scripted) conversation points to her being illegal.



She's a famous actress.  She's known to be a native born american citizen.

And if dont' know, you can look it up, or ask somebody.  You can also look up who the black guy she was interviewing is, and where the black guy was born.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> It's obvious;ly you're a partisan, moronic liar.  Remember you lied by saying you never said she was illegal, when that's how you started your argument.
> 
> You're a moron for saying the wording is so convoluted that in the simple english an illegal would understand, it says the opposite of what you claim is a double meaning that someone needs years of english fluency to even decipher.



The actress asks a question based on a premise that she is illegal. 

1. That is why she was speaking of illegals in the sentence prior.
2. No rational citizen would ask POTUS if she'd face ICE for voting.

We know who lied in essence. You want to make this about me so that you don't have to actually address those two concrete items that one does not have to be partisan to understand. And you come here as a dyed in the wool partisan, whereas I could literally point to hundreds of times I've called out Republicans or "the right." So, don't even go there, loser.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This "reporter" misled the viewers. Clearly, the context of the (scripted) conversation points to her being illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a famous actress.  She's known to be a native born american citizen.
> 
> And if dont' know, you can look it up, or ask somebody.  You can also look up who the black guy she was interviewing is, and where the black guy was born.
Click to expand...


You are telling me things have been covered. It is clear that you want to make this about anything other than the issue at hand. I was hoping I picked up the mic for something more than this. But if you're that much of a lightweight.....


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The actress asks a question based on a premise that she is illegal.
> .



She's a famous american born actress asking the president *"if I vote"

I don't know where you learned english, but that's simple english for asking a question in the first person.*


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> It is clear that you want to make this about anything other than the issue at hand.



It's all about speaking english.

You're too stupid to understand the language.

If I vote, doesn't mean when illegals vote.


----------



## radical right

Reporter: (a us citizen):  
Así que si voto, ¿sabrá la inmigración dónde vivo? ¿Vendrán para mi familia y nos deportarán?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actress asks a question based on a premise that she is illegal.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a famous american born actress asking the president *"if I vote"
> 
> I don't know where you learned english, but that's simple english for asking a question in the first person.*
Click to expand...


She either meant to mislead or she's an extremely irrational person. Which is it?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear that you want to make this about anything other than the issue at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about speaking english.
> 
> You're too stupid to understand the language.
> 
> If I vote, doesn't mean when illegals vote.
Click to expand...


I know you want to pretend that implications aren't a part of speech; but they are.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> She's a famous american born actress asking the president *"if I vote"*



It doesn't matter how "famous" she is or not if I don't recognize her. And even if I had, that wouldn't mean that I automatically know what citizenship she holds in whatever country. The only thing I thusly knew is what she was presenting. And she presented herself in such a way as to give the impression that she was not an American citizen. So yes, I SPEAK ENGLISH VERY WELL, MOTHER FUCKER.


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I know you want to pretend that implications aren't a part of speech; but they are.



You claim that subtle language with two meanings, one plain, one hidden, is marketed to people who aren't fluent in english.

Yet you can't explain how they're supposed to understand how an american citizen is speaking for illegals, without actually stating that.  Some form of illegal alien ESP?

You've been analyzing what was said for two hours, *and you claim illegals would instantly make the same analysis in seconds, that took you hours.*


----------



## radical right

RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?

OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen 
yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, etc. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you want to pretend that implications aren't a part of speech; but they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that subtle language with two meanings, one plain, one hidden, is marketed to people who aren't fluent in english.
> 
> Yet you can't explain how they're supposed to understand how an american citizen is speaking for illegals, without actually stating that.  Some form of illegal alien ESP?
> 
> You've been analyzing what was said for two hours, *and you claim illegals would instantly make the same analysis in seconds, that took you hours.*
Click to expand...


I've explained the matter in question very well and repeatedly. It's not my fault that you apparently have little in the way of conversational skills. But since you actually are at least finally regarding it, I'll give it another go.

This woman predicates her question on a premise of illegal citizenship status.

"Many (illegal citizens) are fearful of voting; so if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?"

Just based on this part of the transcript alone, this woman appears to be asking POTUS whether illegals can vote. One watching this makes the very natural assumption that she is not a legal citizen based on her question being predicated on illegals voting and consequences thereof.

Now, if this is not the case and she is only asking POTUS if she as American citizen will face consequences for voting, then that would be highly irrational. What is the point of that on face value even? What is the point of even talking about illegals if that is the case?

It's obvious to any non hyper partisan that this interview is designed to deceive and be a get out the illegal vote campaign.

So again, I ask: Is this trickery to get illegals to vote, or is it a woman asking a very irrational question after making a very irrational setup?


----------



## radical right

TheGreatGatsby said:


> This woman predicates her question on a premise of illegal citizenship status.
> 
> "Many (illegal citizens) are fearful of voting; so if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?"
> 
> Just based on this part of the transcript alone, this woman appears to be asking POTUS whether illegals can vote.



Which is why Obama answers that only citizens can vote.  He says "
first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "

He doesn't say voting makes you a citizen, but when you vote, you must be a citizen. Specifically, "you are a citizen yourself"

Just like saying "When you're president, you're a natural born citizen yourself"


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This woman predicates her question on a premise of illegal citizenship status.
> 
> "Many (illegal citizens) are fearful of voting; so if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?"
> 
> Just based on this part of the transcript alone, this woman appears to be asking POTUS whether illegals can vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why Obama answers that only citizens can vote.  He says "
> first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "
> 
> He doesn't say voting makes you a citizen, but when you vote, you must be a citizen. Specifically, "you are a citizen yourself"
> 
> Just like saying "When you're president, you're a natural born citizen yourself"
Click to expand...


I get the game being played her, brah. You don't have to explain the technical excuses. Hell, I've explained them to you.

Now, since you're so fond of accusing people of not understanding English, what do you think the purpose of the word so is in the English language? Clearly, this woman uses the word so as a connecting adverb to her point about illegals and as it relates to them voting. It's not my fault that this woman is grammatically unsound.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I had figured she was asking the question on behalf of illegals".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except she never said anything about speaking for illoegals.
> 
> Plus she talked about herself using I, Me, My, and not They or Them.
> 
> Play stupid on somebody elses dime.
Click to expand...




"Except she never said anything about speaking for illoegals (sic)."

Of course she did.
She begins by referring to illegal aliens:
"I call them citizens because they contribute to the country."

That is the subject being discussed by the interviewer and the snake.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This woman predicates her question on a premise of illegal citizenship status.
> 
> "Many (illegal citizens) are fearful of voting; so if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?"
> 
> Just based on this part of the transcript alone, this woman appears to be asking POTUS whether illegals can vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why Obama answers that only citizens can vote.  He says "
> first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "
> 
> He doesn't say voting makes you a citizen, but when you vote, you must be a citizen. Specifically, "you are a citizen yourself"
> 
> Just like saying "When you're president, you're a natural born citizen yourself"
Click to expand...



 He says "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "

Gads....you're a lying imbecile.

It is clear that he is giving illegals the go-ahead.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This "reporter" misled the viewers. Clearly, the context of the (scripted) conversation points to her being illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a famous actress.  She's known to be a native born american citizen.
> 
> And if dont' know, you can look it up, or ask somebody.  You can also look up who the black guy she was interviewing is, and where the black guy was born.
Click to expand...



Transcript:

RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?

*
Her subject is illegals who are fearful of voting.

What sort of dishonest, lying imbecile would claim that an American citizen would be 'fearful of voting' or expect 'immigration...to come for my family and deport' them.


Raise your paw.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> *
> Her subject is illegals who are fearful of voting..



Her subject is herself.  What do you think the clear meaning of I is?

As I was going to St. Ives
I met a man with 7 wives
each wife had 7 sacks
each sack had 7 cats
each cat had 7 kits
Kits, cats, sacks and wives
*How many were going to St. Ives?
*
If you get the answer right, you understand English.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> *
> Her subject is illegals who are fearful of voting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her subject is herself.  What do you think the clear meaning of I is?
> 
> As I was going to St. Ives
> I met a man with 7 wives
> each wife had 7 sacks
> each sack had 7 cats
> each cat had 7 kits
> Kits, cats, sacks and wives
> *How many were going to St. Ives?
> *
> If you get the answer right, you understand English.
Click to expand...




Transcript:

RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
*

Her subject is illegals who are fearful of voting.

What sort of dishonest, lying imbecile would claim that _an American citizen would be 'fearful of voting' or expect 'immigration...to come for my family and deport' them._


Raise your paw, Lostman.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I was going to St. Ives
> I met a man with 7 wives
> each wife had 7 sacks
> each sack had 7 cats
> each cat had 7 kits
> Kits, cats, sacks and wives
> *How many were going to St. Ives?
> *
> If you get the answer right, you understand English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:.
Click to expand...


How about answering the question?


----------



## Dan Stubbs

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.


*You are right in the post.  What I can not understand is why the Ohio Appeals court refuse one Counties to check the voters reg rolls and update the rolls.  It seem more people voted in the last election then live in the County.  It is part of the Job of the Supervisor of Voters job to do this.   It was the Democrats who files the lawsuit.   Go figure that one out.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
Click to expand...

*I take it that you got that data from the Democrat Times mag. *


----------



## Dan Stubbs

PoliticalChic said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> *
> Her subject is illegals who are fearful of voting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her subject is herself.  What do you think the clear meaning of I is?
> 
> As I was going to St. Ives
> I met a man with 7 wives
> each wife had 7 sacks
> each sack had 7 cats
> each cat had 7 kits
> Kits, cats, sacks and wives
> *How many were going to St. Ives?
> *
> If you get the answer right, you understand English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> *
> 
> Her subject is illegals who are fearful of voting.
> 
> What sort of dishonest, lying imbecile would claim that _an American citizen would be 'fearful of voting' or expect 'immigration...to come for my family and deport' them._
> 
> 
> Raise your paw, Lostman.
Click to expand...

*Not a bad idea, start tracking votes.*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

PoliticalChic said:


> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> *
> Her subject is illegals who are fearful of voting.
> 
> What sort of dishonest, lying imbecile would claim that an American citizen would be 'fearful of voting' or expect 'immigration...to come for my family and deport' them.
> 
> 
> Raise your paw.



radical right 

Damn, dude! Put your tail between your legs, bitch!


----------



## postman

TheGreatGatsby said:


> radical right
> 
> Damn, dude! Put your tail between your legs, bitch!



It's amazing where you come into a slow moving thread, the first post of the page is from hours or days earlier.

Did you really say that Michelle Rodreiguez, the girl who interviewed Obama, was an illegal alien?.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look. Another loser who supports dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think I'm supporting you, Fawlina?
Click to expand...

No, I don't. Yet more evidence of your dementia.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

postman said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> radical right
> 
> Damn, dude! Put your tail between your legs, bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing where you come into a slow moving thread, the first post of the page is from hours or days earlier.
> 
> Did you really say that Michelle Rodreiguez, the girl who interviewed Obama, was an illegal alien?.
Click to expand...


I know what you're trying to do.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY? I MEAN REALLY. For ignorant like you this is a big news dated June 2017.
> Look at this link dated Feb. 2017 coming from the same Just Facts.
> That said--------- Why wasn't a big news or source of reference that will help Trump bull shit? Did anyone used that as a reference? Did any of these GOPs or Republican senators governors support Trump in this conspiracies? NONE nobody.
> Only lunatics relied in these kind of crap. Read your link and my link about Just Facts. Read it ----------  don't just stare at it--------- Did it specify how they conducted their research? Even a lunatics like you can write that kind of crap.
> 
> Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote
> 
> Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest? - Just Facts
> 
> 
> THEN YOU ADDED--------- government audits that shows large number of non citizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in US which could include voting------- YOU are a very dishonest person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to post California law again, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Are you a registered agent of the Mexican government? Because you are at war against America, you can't deny this fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, I wanna see you post California law that says illegal aliens can register to vote.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a dozen times. you lie about it, but you've seen it.
> 
> But okay, since you are a lying fucking Nazi, let's expose you again;
> 
> {This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> Now you just go on and start lying again, Herr Himmler, tell us how law doesn't matter cuz SNOPES says the law doesn't say what the fucking text of the law says.
> 
> Go for it Nazi.
Click to expand...

As always, you're so senile, you make a complete ass of yourself.

Again, as you were shown before, *from the bill YOU posted*....

*(d) The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law.*​
Illegal aliens are not registered to vote according to California law.

Will you learn this time? Of course not, you're too demented. No doubt you will continue claiming California law allows illegal aliens to register to vote even though their law actually says they don't.

G'head, moron ... this is where you call me a Nazi.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most wouldn't want to jeopardize their current situation, just to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Obama went out of his way to tell them to vote without repercussions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another lying fuck Trumpette.
> 
> You people elected a liar.  You people do nothing but lie.
> 
> That is not what Obama said.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could find the YT clip; but you're not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me help.  FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Snopes. The good ole denial website of the DNC.
> Like I say, I could find you the YT clip; but you're not worth the effort.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Find an article Snopes got wrong.....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> Find an article Snopes got wrong.....


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find an article Snopes got wrong.....
Click to expand...

Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).


No he doesn't. He's talking to a U.S. citizen who asks him if she needs to worry about immigration coming after her undocumented family or friends if she votes. He answer her by pointing out she is a citizen herself when she votes and does not have to worry about immigration.

And if there was any ambiguity over his choice of words, that is clear as he continues to point out that illegals can't vote and that illegals' friends/family who are U.S. citizens, should vote because they speak for those who are undocumented.

He also promotes a website for information on voting which states voters mu be U.S. citizens.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The snake tells illegal aliens to go out and vote.
> His own words.....straight from the snake's mouth.
Click to expand...

You're deranged. He actually says, *"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."*

Why on Earth would he say such a thing to a non-citizen? That doesn't even begin to make sense. You're the one who doesn't understand English.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."
> 
> 
> He's counting on illegals to get the message, and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.
Click to expand...

How would illegals get registered to vote? Just a few days before the election, no less?

There is something seriously wrong with you. I would suggest you seek psychiatric help, but I fear it's too late.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been tweeking your contention for months now. And like Trumps muslim ban eo, the tweeks to overcome previously disproved talking points won't fix it.  Lipstick on a pig doesn't make it look any better.
> 
> The first point is that the interviewer, the star of jane the virgin, was born in puerto rico, and* is an american citizen,* and everything from there was* from the standpoint of an american citizen.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Well....let's check._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1. Referring to illegal aliens, she begins :"*I call them citizens because they contribute to the country."*_
> 
> _Of course, that is not what makes one a citizen...is it._
> 
> 
> _2. The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal...'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'_
> 
> 
> _Do you deny anything above?_
> 
> _Are claiming that 'immigration' would 'come for ' legal citizens who voted???_
> 
> 
> _3. Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _*'Not true,' he says*....assuring the illegal voter that* 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4.He goes on to make this bald faced lie: "*When you vote you are a citizen yourself"*_
> 
> 
> _5. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _6*.There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way.*_
> 
> 
> _7. Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> _Only a lame-brain like you would deny what is clear and evident._
> 
> _The good news is that your reputation couldn't fall any lower than it is now._
Click to expand...

If you were telling the truth, you wouldn't be linking a video which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence; when his very next sentence is....

_"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_​


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _2._ *The young lady continues* _*.'If I vote, *will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the "I" in "if I vote"?  * A natural born us citizen.
> Game
> set
> match
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'I' is the illegal aliens she is speaking for.
> 
> _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, *if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'*_
Click to expand...

"*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*"

Liar, those are your words, not hers. She asks, _"so, if *I* vote..."_ not, _"so, if *they* vote..."_


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're "dumber than shit" or if you're just pathological like oh so many liberals nowadays. This can't be any mor clear/simple.
> 
> REPORTER: So if I (an illegal alien) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Obama states that the act of voting is the act of becoming a citizen. Obviously, that's a bold faced lie. But you have no problem with bold faced lies. You're bold face lying to me now. And honestly, this is what I meant when I repeatedly said that you're not worth my time. Anyone that is this pathological is just a waste of human life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what was asked:  _any of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> The person asking the question is not an illegal but a US citizen  You are lying.
> 
> How many times do I need to catch you lying before you actually STFU?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the woman is not otherwise illegal, she's clearly framing the question on behalf of illegals. She's obviously not worried about deportation in the event that she's legal, moron. The only liar is you. You can STFU. You're a shiftless lying shithead.
Click to expand...

Well Obama certainly didn't think she was talking about illegals voting. The very next sentence out of his mouth, which is cut out in the edited video you linked earlier, is, _*"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."*_

He is clearly addressing a U.S. citizen.


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.


Gawd, cut and paste. Don't you think an illegal may have a few more brains and the last place he would have would be to vote.
And our being sued kris kobach leader of Don the cons illegal council  just charged his FIRST illegal.
But he knows there are millions.
What a joke.
I thought he had 6 separate investigations in kansas, found ONE


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.


Ps might help if you knew the def of liberal, no Latin in college?


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I know you've been taught under the Saul Alinsky playbook to...


That in itself is a tired old lie.


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say follow this thread to the end and watch how stupid I make you look....but.....there'd be no news there.
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> But Americans voted for Trump and put him over the top.
> 
> 
> Stay tuned.
Click to expand...

We wull, still nodata, just Mr creosote bile


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I was going to St. Ives
> I met a man with 7 wives
> each wife had 7 sacks
> each sack had 7 cats
> each cat had 7 kits
> Kits, cats, sacks and wives
> *How many were going to St. Ives?
> *
> If you get the answer right, you understand English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about answering the question?
Click to expand...



Here's the question, you dunce:
What sort of dishonest, lying imbecile would claim that _an American citizen would be 'fearful of voting' or expect 'immigration...to come for my family and deport' them._


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> radical right
> 
> Damn, dude! Put your tail between your legs, bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing where you come into a slow moving thread, the first post of the page is from hours or days earlier.
> 
> Did you really say that Michelle Rodreiguez, the girl who interviewed Obama, was an illegal alien?.
Click to expand...





_Transcript:

RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers,*_* undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
*
_
Her subject is illegals who are fearful of voting.

What sort of dishonest, lying imbecile would claim that an American citizen would be 'fearful of voting' or expect 'immigration...to come for my family and deport' them.


Raise your paw._


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he doesn't. He's talking to a U.S. citizen who asks him if she needs to worry about immigration coming after her undocumented family or friends if she votes. He answer her by pointing out she is a citizen herself when she votes and does not have to worry about immigration.
> 
> And if there was any ambiguity over his choice of words, that is clear as he continues to point out that illegals can't vote and that illegals' friends/family who are U.S. citizens, should vote because they speak for those who are undocumented.
> 
> He also promotes a website for information on voting which states voters mu be U.S. citizens.
Click to expand...



_Transcript:

RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers,*_* undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
*
_
Her subject is illegals who are fearful of voting.

What sort of dishonest, lying imbecile would claim that an American citizen would be 'fearful of voting' or expect 'immigration...to come for my family and deport' them.


Raise your paw._


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."
> 
> 
> He's counting on illegals to get the message, and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would illegals get registered to vote? Just a few days before the election, no less?
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you. I would suggest you seek psychiatric help, but I fear it's too late.
Click to expand...




How many illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The snake tells illegal aliens to go out and vote.
> His own words.....straight from the snake's mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deranged. He actually says, *"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."*
> 
> Why on Earth would he say such a thing to a non-citizen? That doesn't even begin to make sense. You're the one who doesn't understand English.
Click to expand...




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."
> 
> 
> He's counting on illegals to get the message, and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would illegals get registered to vote? Just a few days before the election, no less?
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you. I would suggest you seek psychiatric help, but I fear it's too late.
Click to expand...




"How would illegals get registered to vote?"

Pop-Quiz!


Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:


"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org




 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say follow this thread to the end and watch how stupid I make you look....but.....there'd be no news there.
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> But Americans voted for Trump and put him over the top.
> 
> 
> Stay tuned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We wull, still nodata, just Mr creosote bile
Click to expand...



*"Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes*
*A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.

As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.

The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated*



Mr. Agresti’s analysis of the same polling data settled on much higher numbers. He estimated that as many as 7.9 million noncitizens were illegally registered that year and 594,000 to 5.7 million voted.

These numbers are more in line with the unverified estimates given by President Trump, who said the number of ballots cast by noncitizens was the reason he lost the popular vote to Hillary Clinton.

Last month, the president signed an executive order setting up a commission to try to find on-the-ground truth in illegal voting. Headed by Vice President Mike Pence, the panel also will look at outdated voter lists across the nation with names of dead people and multiple registrants.

For 2012, Just Facts said, 3.2 million to 5.6 million noncitizens were registered to vote and 1.2 million to 3.6 million of them voted.
Researcher Claims Millions of Non-Citizens Voting in U.S. Elections


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been tweeking your contention for months now. And like Trumps muslim ban eo, the tweeks to overcome previously disproved talking points won't fix it.  Lipstick on a pig doesn't make it look any better.
> 
> The first point is that the interviewer, the star of jane the virgin, was born in puerto rico, and* is an american citizen,* and everything from there was* from the standpoint of an american citizen.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Well....let's check._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1. Referring to illegal aliens, she begins :"*I call them citizens because they contribute to the country."*_
> 
> _Of course, that is not what makes one a citizen...is it._
> 
> 
> _2. The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal...'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'_
> 
> 
> _Do you deny anything above?_
> 
> _Are claiming that 'immigration' would 'come for ' legal citizens who voted???_
> 
> 
> _3. Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _*'Not true,' he says*....assuring the illegal voter that* 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4.He goes on to make this bald faced lie: "*When you vote you are a citizen yourself"*_
> 
> 
> _5. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _6*.There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way.*_
> 
> 
> _7. Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> _Only a lame-brain like you would deny what is clear and evident._
> 
> _The good news is that your reputation couldn't fall any lower than it is now._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were telling the truth, you wouldn't be linking a video which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence; when his very next sentence is....
> 
> _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_​
Click to expand...







1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:


*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_






_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



_Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._


_Are you?_


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> *HIGHLIGHT OF THE THREAD*
> 
> Okay, let's say you're right and that she is asking on her own behalf whether she a legal citizen can vote. And in fact, she is very technically doing that. This is done in an effort to allow Obama to sell a get out the illegal vote while avoiding being in violation of actual treason. But it is obvious that they are conducting this dialogue in an effort to encourage illegals to vote. Obviously, there is no real concern about immigration officials going to her house. And obviously she has it scripted that she calls them citizens because they contribute. And thus when Obama says "when you vote, you are a citizen", he is giving off an impression that it is a civic responsibility for illegals to vote.
> 
> Basically, if we take what you say at face value, it's nonsensical for this girl to ask the question about repercussions to her voting. This is definitely a scripted interview that gives Obama wiggle room while also being a get out the illegal vote effort. It's trickery to be sure. I'd expect no less from the biggest scoundrel besides maybe Hillary to ever set foot in the people's house.


Allow me to demonstrate what an abject imbecile you and PoliticalHack are...

You idiotically claim this video was put out to encourage illegals to vote.... however, the video was released on November 4th, 2016 ... *just 4 days before the election*.

But California law prohibits anyone from voting in an election if they are not already registered at least *15 days before the election*...

In California, the deadline to register to vote for any election is 15 days before Election Day, so please register early!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _2._ *The young lady continues* _*.'If I vote, *will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the "I" in "if I vote"?  * A natural born us citizen.
> Game
> set
> match
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'I' is the illegal aliens she is speaking for.
> 
> _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, *if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*"
> 
> Liar, those are your words, not hers. She asks, _"so, if *I* vote..."_ not, _"so, if *they* vote..."_
Click to expand...



_Transcript:

RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers,*_* undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
*
_
Her subject is illegals who are fearful of voting.

 What sort of dishonest, lying imbecile would claim that an American citizen would be 'fearful of voting' or expect 'immigration...to come for my family and deport' them.


Raise your paw._


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he doesn't. He's talking to a U.S. citizen who asks him if she needs to worry about immigration coming after her undocumented family or friends if she votes. He answer her by pointing out she is a citizen herself when she votes and does not have to worry about immigration.
> 
> And if there was any ambiguity over his choice of words, that is clear as he continues to point out that illegals can't vote and that illegals' friends/family who are U.S. citizens, should vote because they speak for those who are undocumented.
> 
> He also promotes a website for information on voting which states voters mu be U.S. citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers,*_* undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> *
> _
> Her subject is illegals who are fearful of voting.
> 
> What sort of dishonest, lying imbecile would claim that an American citizen would be 'fearful of voting' or expect 'immigration...to come for my family and deport' them.
> 
> 
> Raise your paw._
Click to expand...

Even Obama understood she was asking for herself, even though you can't, as his answer included, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."
> 
> 
> He's counting on illegals to get the message, and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would illegals get registered to vote? Just a few days before the election, no less?
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you. I would suggest you seek psychiatric help, but I fear it's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
Click to expand...

Asked and answered.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The snake tells illegal aliens to go out and vote.
> His own words.....straight from the snake's mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deranged. He actually says, *"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."*
> 
> Why on Earth would he say such a thing to a non-citizen? That doesn't even begin to make sense. You're the one who doesn't understand English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
Click to expand...

She is speaking for herself  ... *"so if I vote..."*

And Obama answers her as though she's speaking for herself ... _*"when you vote..."*_


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."
> 
> 
> He's counting on illegals to get the message, and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would illegals get registered to vote? Just a few days before the election, no less?
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you. I would suggest you seek psychiatric help, but I fear it's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How would illegals get registered to vote?"
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...

Imbecile....

States like California don't allow folks to vote in an election unless they were registered at least 15 days prior to said election...

In California, the deadline to register to vote for any election is 15 days before Election Day, so please register early!

so how is Obama encouraging illegals to vote 5 days before the election?

I know, I know, thinking is abhorrent to you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd, cut and paste. Don't you think an illegal may have a few more brains and the last place he would have would be to vote.
> And our being sued kris kobach leader of Don the cons illegal council  just charged his FIRST illegal.
> But he knows there are millions.
> What a joke.
> I thought he had 6 separate investigations in kansas, found ONE
Click to expand...



"Don't you think an illegal may have a few more brains and the last place he would have would be to vote."

Gads, you're a moron....or a Democrat.....if there's a difference.


Illegal aliens are called 'illegal' because they are criminals.

But a moron like you claims they wouldn't break another law, and vote.



BTW, just to see the depth of your stupidity......how many illegal aliens live in the USofA?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say follow this thread to the end and watch how stupid I make you look....but.....there'd be no news there.
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> But Americans voted for Trump and put him over the top.
> 
> 
> Stay tuned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We wull, still nodata, just Mr creosote bile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes
> A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated*
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Agresti’s analysis of the same polling data settled on much higher numbers. He estimated that as many as 7.9 million noncitizens were illegally registered that year and 594,000 to 5.7 million voted.
> 
> These numbers are more in line with the unverified estimates given by President Trump, who said the number of ballots cast by noncitizens was the reason he lost the popular vote to Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Last month, the president signed an executive order setting up a commission to try to find on-the-ground truth in illegal voting. Headed by Vice President Mike Pence, the panel also will look at outdated voter lists across the nation with names of dead people and multiple registrants.
> 
> For 2012, Just Facts said, 3.2 million to 5.6 million noncitizens were registered to vote and 1.2 million to 3.6 million of them voted.
> Researcher Claims Millions of Non-Citizens Voting in U.S. Elections
Click to expand...

^^^ made up numbers ^^^


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _2._ *The young lady continues* _*.'If I vote, *will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the "I" in "if I vote"?  * A natural born us citizen.
> Game
> set
> match
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'I' is the illegal aliens she is speaking for.
> 
> _*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*.'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, *if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal..*"
> 
> Liar, those are your words, not hers. She asks, _"so, if *I* vote..."_ not, _"so, if *they* vote..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers,*_* undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> *
> _
> Her subject is illegals who are fearful of voting.
> 
> What sort of dishonest, lying imbecile would claim that an American citizen would be 'fearful of voting' or expect 'immigration...to come for my family and deport' them.
> 
> 
> Raise your paw._
Click to expand...

She still asked, _"so, if *I *vote..."_ not, _"so, if *they* vote..."_


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Ps might help if you knew the def of liberal, no Latin in college?
Click to expand...



As we've agreed that you're, a moron, it might fill in some of the lacunae if you understood that the modern 'Liberal' is actually a co-opting of the name Socialist.

*"How Socialist John Dewey Switched Labels*
*by Jim Peron*

Pity the poor liberal. And I mean the real liberal. Not the modern watered-down socialist who calls himself a liberal but a real, honest, classical liberal. There is so much confusion over the term and real liberals have allowed fake liberals to get away with this subtle destruction of the language.
The classical liberals proposed laissez faire and this led to prosperity. The economics of 19th century liberalism brought about a major increase in the standard of living of all people. Thus real liberalism produced the effects which socialists dreamed their system would provide.
Many socialists wanted prosperity and thought socialism would lead to such results faster than classical liberalism. But at the same time many socialists saw their ideology as a means of grabbing power for themselves and it was the power, not the promised prosperity, which attracted them.

*[Socialists] knew that liberalism had a good reputation with the working classes — the very audience which they were targeting. The idea was to adopt the name liberal to describe socialism. Socialism, as socialism, was harder to sell. But by taking a name they did not deserve they felt they could make political gains on the backs of classical liberalism. And they did.*
In the United States, where liberalism most clearly reversed its meaning, in common parlance, it was the socialist John Dewey who openly promoted the idea of stealing the liberal label. Dewey, in his book _Individualism Old and New_ argued that liberal individualism had in fact disappeared and been replaced by state capitalism and that collectivism already existed in America.
But he noted the collectivism of that day was a “collectivism of profit” and not a “collectivism of planning”. He said the only way liberalism could return to its true meaning was to adopt socialism as the means by which liberal goals would be achieved. As he put it central economic planning was “the sole method of social action by which liberalism can realize its professed aims.”

Peter Witonski, in his essay _The Historical Roots of American Planning_ said: “Dewey was the first to argue that the world ‘liberal’—which once stood for liberal, free-market capitalism—could better serve the needs of social democracy in America than the world ‘socialism’.
The liberalism of Adam Smith was out-of-date Dewey argued.” In his book _Liberalism and Social Action,_ Dewey suggested that the goals of a free society could best be obtained “only by a reversal of the means to which early liberalism was committed.” But the means of liberalism were fundamentally connected to the basic premises of liberalism. A reversal of means, while keeping similar goals in mind, also changed the premises of liberalism. The “new wisdom” of Keynes with the “reversal of means” of Dewey really meant stealing the name of liberalism and applying it to another very different species. The famed economist Joseph Schumpeter noted that “the enemies of private enterprise have thought it wise to appropriate its label.”

Today a great deal of confusion reigns because socialists decided to deceptively call their own ideology liberal. And, to a very large degree, the academics who wrote the recent texts on liberalism were socialists. Hence they were quite willing to pretend that socialism was a modern form of classical liberalism.
[Classical] liberal describes individuals supporting free markets, private property, profit management and limited governments. o-called “liberals” support socialism, state ownership, bureaucratic management and statism."   



http://orlingrabbe.com/lfetimes/liberal_confusion.htm

Democracy & free markets vs socialism

Right wing Hollywood - Rotten Tomatoes Forum


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look. Another loser who supports dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think I'm supporting you, Fawlina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't. Yet more evidence of your dementia.
Click to expand...


DERP....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY? I MEAN REALLY. For ignorant like you this is a big news dated June 2017.
> Look at this link dated Feb. 2017 coming from the same Just Facts.
> That said--------- Why wasn't a big news or source of reference that will help Trump bull shit? Did anyone used that as a reference? Did any of these GOPs or Republican senators governors support Trump in this conspiracies? NONE nobody.
> Only lunatics relied in these kind of crap. Read your link and my link about Just Facts. Read it ----------  don't just stare at it--------- Did it specify how they conducted their research? Even a lunatics like you can write that kind of crap.
> 
> Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote
> 
> Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest? - Just Facts
> 
> 
> THEN YOU ADDED--------- government audits that shows large number of non citizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in US which could include voting------- YOU are a very dishonest person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to post California law again, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Are you a registered agent of the Mexican government? Because you are at war against America, you can't deny this fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, I wanna see you post California law that says illegal aliens can register to vote.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a dozen times. you lie about it, but you've seen it.
> 
> But okay, since you are a lying fucking Nazi, let's expose you again;
> 
> {This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> Now you just go on and start lying again, Herr Himmler, tell us how law doesn't matter cuz SNOPES says the law doesn't say what the fucking text of the law says.
> 
> Go for it Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, you're so senile, you make a complete ass of yourself.
> 
> Again, as you were shown before, *from the bill YOU posted*....
> 
> *(d) The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law.*​
> Illegal aliens are not registered to vote according to California law.
> 
> Will you learn this time? Of course not, you're too demented. No doubt you will continue claiming California law allows illegal aliens to register to vote even though their law actually says they don't.
> 
> G'head, moron ... this is where you call me a Nazi.
Click to expand...


So Herr Himmler, the law does NOT say:

{if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization }



Dance all you like Nazi boi, but the text of the law if clear for all to read.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Obama went out of his way to tell them to vote without repercussions?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another lying fuck Trumpette.
> 
> You people elected a liar.  You people do nothing but lie.
> 
> That is not what Obama said.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could find the YT clip; but you're not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me help.  FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Snopes. The good ole denial website of the DNC.
> Like I say, I could find you the YT clip; but you're not worth the effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Find an article Snopes got wrong.....
Click to expand...



What a fucking retard

{
In essence, in these cases Snopes performs “fact checking from afar,” rendering judgement on news stories without giving the original reporters the opportunity for comment. David did not respond to a request for comment on this or why the site does not have a dedicated appeals page for authors of stories which Snopes has labeled false to contest that label and he also did not respond to a request to provide further detail on whether Snopes has a written formal appeals process or how it handles such requests.

Putting this all together, we simply don’t know if the Daily Mail story is completely false, completely true or somewhere in the middle. Snopes itself has not issued a formal response to the article and its founder David Mikkelson responded by email that he was unable to address many of the claims due to a confidentiality clause in his divorce settlement. This creates a deeply unsettling environment in which when one tries to fact check the fact checker, the answer is the equivalent of “its secret.” Moreover, David’s responses regarding the hiring of strongly partisan fact checkers and his lack of response on screening and assessment protocols present a deeply troubling picture of a secretive black box that acts as ultimate arbitrator of truth, yet reveals little of its inner workings. This is precisely the same approach used by Facebook for its former Trending Topics team and more recently its hate speech rules (the company did not respond to a request for comment).}

The Daily Mail Snopes Story And Fact Checking The Fact Checkers


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> [
> How would illegals get registered to vote? Just a few days before the election, no less?
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you. I would suggest you seek psychiatric help, but I fear it's too late.



The motor voter law, as has been shown to you dozens of times. 

The fact that you continue to lie about established fact shows just how seriously mentally ill you are, even for a Nazi.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY? I MEAN REALLY. For ignorant like you this is a big news dated June 2017.
> Look at this link dated Feb. 2017 coming from the same Just Facts.
> That said--------- Why wasn't a big news or source of reference that will help Trump bull shit? Did anyone used that as a reference? Did any of these GOPs or Republican senators governors support Trump in this conspiracies? NONE nobody.
> Only lunatics relied in these kind of crap. Read your link and my link about Just Facts. Read it ----------  don't just stare at it--------- Did it specify how they conducted their research? Even a lunatics like you can write that kind of crap.
> 
> Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote
> 
> Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest? - Just Facts
> 
> 
> THEN YOU ADDED--------- government audits that shows large number of non citizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in US which could include voting------- YOU are a very dishonest person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to post California law again, Brown Shirt?
> 
> Are you a registered agent of the Mexican government? Because you are at war against America, you can't deny this fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, I wanna see you post California law that says illegal aliens can register to vote.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a dozen times. you lie about it, but you've seen it.
> 
> But okay, since you are a lying fucking Nazi, let's expose you again;
> 
> {This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote, unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> Now you just go on and start lying again, Herr Himmler, tell us how law doesn't matter cuz SNOPES says the law doesn't say what the fucking text of the law says.
> 
> Go for it Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, you're so senile, you make a complete ass of yourself.
> 
> Again, as you were shown before, *from the bill YOU posted*....
> 
> *(d) The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law.*​
> Illegal aliens are not registered to vote according to California law.
> 
> Will you learn this time? Of course not, you're too demented. No doubt you will continue claiming California law allows illegal aliens to register to vote even though their law actually says they don't.
> 
> G'head, moron ... this is where you call me a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Herr Himmler, the law does NOT say:
> 
> {if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization }
> 
> 
> 
> Dance all you like Nazi boi, but the text of the law if clear for all to read.
Click to expand...

As you've been taught, but are incapable of learning, that section provides immunity from prosecution for ineligible people who are wrongfully registered at no fault of their own since it's an automated system. But the system, according to the law, does not permit illegal aliens to be registered to vote. And the law also states that it is a crime for illegal aliens to vote knowing they're not allowed to vote. And of course...

_*(d) The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law.*_​


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another lying fuck Trumpette.
> 
> You people elected a liar.  You people do nothing but lie.
> 
> That is not what Obama said.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could find the YT clip; but you're not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me help.  FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Snopes. The good ole denial website of the DNC.
> Like I say, I could find you the YT clip; but you're not worth the effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Find an article Snopes got wrong.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking retard
> 
> {
> In essence, in these cases Snopes performs “fact checking from afar,” rendering judgement on news stories without giving the original reporters the opportunity for comment. David did not respond to a request for comment on this or why the site does not have a dedicated appeals page for authors of stories which Snopes has labeled false to contest that label and he also did not respond to a request to provide further detail on whether Snopes has a written formal appeals process or how it handles such requests.
> 
> Putting this all together, we simply don’t know if the Daily Mail story is completely false, completely true or somewhere in the middle. Snopes itself has not issued a formal response to the article and its founder David Mikkelson responded by email that he was unable to address many of the claims due to a confidentiality clause in his divorce settlement. This creates a deeply unsettling environment in which when one tries to fact check the fact checker, the answer is the equivalent of “its secret.” Moreover, David’s responses regarding the hiring of strongly partisan fact checkers and his lack of response on screening and assessment protocols present a deeply troubling picture of a secretive black box that acts as ultimate arbitrator of truth, yet reveals little of its inner workings. This is precisely the same approach used by Facebook for its former Trending Topics team and more recently its hate speech rules (the company did not respond to a request for comment).}
> 
> The Daily Mail Snopes Story And Fact Checking The Fact Checkers
Click to expand...

You didn't actually read that article, did you?

It doesn't even cite a single article by Snopes.

I challenged to be shown an article they got wrong -- and you post no articles by Snopes.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> How would illegals get registered to vote? Just a few days before the election, no less?
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you. I would suggest you seek psychiatric help, but I fear it's too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motor voter law, as has been shown to you dozens of times.
> 
> The fact that you continue to lie about established fact shows just how seriously mentally ill you are, even for a Nazi.
Click to expand...

Motor voter doesn't register illegals to vote.

_*(d) The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9 of the Vehicle Code because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law.*_​
Try harder.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world in 2008.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, Political Chic, Willow Tree and the rest are very dishonest person------ Relying in this kind of CRAP media proves how ignorant you people are. These are the Trump supporters. I feel sorry for you people. I really am.
> 
> Relying in this kind of sources is very shocking and unbelievable to me. Unbelievable.
> 
> Let me repeat it again----- In order to commit that kind of election fraud from 3 to 5.7 millions. You need a massive coordination with both Republicans and Democrats by the thousands from the outside and inside the polling stations------- All over the states.  Did any one came out claiming such kind of irregularities?? NONE. NOT A SINGLE ONE FROM THE ENTIRE AMERICA------  Except Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining and answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your rebuttal is way off dishonest human being.
> 
> I already answered that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?
Click to expand...


Go back and start reading the thread from the beginning. 
Dishonest woman.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Leftist Uncle Jim Bob believes gender is fluid, all white people want to own slaves, and identifies as a unicorn. Liberals take him seriously (see FAIRNESS? Transgender Track Star Steals Two State Championships from ACTUAL Girls… and RACIST? Idiot Mark Ruffalo Threatens MSNBC to Stop Hiring ‘White Conservatives…’). Trump believes he lost the popular vote because of fence-scaling hombres. Liberals laughed and called him a racist.
> 
> But slow down, a recent study shows illegals may be voting by the millions. Meaning the popular vote might have been affected after all.
> 
> At the suggestion of illegal voting, liberals yelled “Kookery!” from the tops of burning cars.
> 
> We know illegal aliens do illegal alien things, like breaking the law. But the sheer numbers in this study demonstrate how illegal hombres can possibly swing a presidential election. In a country they shouldn’t be living in. That’s not racist, that’s concern for America as a whole. Who leads the country should only be determined by who lives in the country _legally._ How is this hard?"
> WAS TRUMP RIGHT? New Study Shows Millions of Illegals Voted in Presidential Election...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louderwithcroder. Are you kidding me????
> You are so desperate using all these kind of reference to booster your lunacy and dishonesty.Sick.
> Obviously you've been abusing your white privileged for a long time that you think a sick person like you  -------- can just walked in and cast a vote. Illegals doesn't think that way woman.
> You may want to read the real news from
> Mercury about lying Trump.
> 
> 
> Louder With Crowder
> These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says illegal votes swung California -- we check his math
> 
> Trump says illegal votes cost him California. Here’s why that’s preposterous
> Patrick May
> PUBLISHED: January 26, 2017 at 2:29 pm | UPDATED: January 27, 2017 at 7:23 am
> Categories:California News, News, Politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being conservative is hardly disqualifying.
> 
> Bet you've never quoted any but Liberal sources, and these are known for lies and propaganda.
> 
> 
> Any errors here?
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
> *If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *Who invented the revolver?*
Click to expand...


You continue to post a link that are pure garbage. You are unbelievable on top of your liar and dishonesty.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I never claimed she was illegal.*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did. *Why lie about it.* here's the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're "dumber than shit" or if you're just pathological like oh so many liberals nowadays. This can't be any mor clear/simple.
> 
> REPORTER: So if I *(an illegal alien*) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I had figured she was asking the question on behalf of illegals"
> 
> This is how the conversation was framed/scripted. To give that impression. I never claimed she was an illegal from any knowledge perspective. And this isn't about me "lying". This is about a ploy to undermine The Constitution. I know you'd love to character assault me all day to avoid that glaring reality (as you just spent three posts in a row going over that now trivial matter).
> 
> Also, being mistaken is not the same as lying, jackass. I know you've been taught under the Saul Alinsky playbook to do things like throw out these blatant attacks; but either regard the matter at hand or we're done here. I don't play childish games all day and night.
Click to expand...


Instead of going round and round---- What not give a real facts of how many illegals voted in last election? None of you snowflakes can prove 10 illegals let alone millions. 
Just because Trump said 3 to 5 millions illegal votes----- That doesn't mean it's right. 
Then You have this lying and dishonest Political Chic that keep posting nonsense and link from unknown retarded garbage media as her bible. Is that supposed to be credible?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."
> 
> 
> He's counting on illegals to get the message, and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would illegals get registered to vote? Just a few days before the election, no less?
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you. I would suggest you seek psychiatric help, but I fear it's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How would illegals get registered to vote?"
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...


There's definitely something is wrong with you woman.
I strongly suggest----- Please check yourself in. 

You are saying that Republicans law makers, senators, governors and republicans observers in those states. Put a duck tapes over their mouth and carved out their brains all retarded that they can't voice an opinion, audit the system or launch an investigation? 
Since when the republicans let that happened?

Did any of those Republicans or GOPs raised concerns of illegal votes? NONE NOBODY except you and the rest of the snowflakes that are very poorly informed. 
Please check yourself in.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

charwin95 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I never claimed she was illegal.*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did. *Why lie about it.* here's the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're "dumber than shit" or if you're just pathological like oh so many liberals nowadays. This can't be any mor clear/simple.
> 
> REPORTER: So if I *(an illegal alien*) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I had figured she was asking the question on behalf of illegals"
> 
> This is how the conversation was framed/scripted. To give that impression. I never claimed she was an illegal from any knowledge perspective. And this isn't about me "lying". This is about a ploy to undermine The Constitution. I know you'd love to character assault me all day to avoid that glaring reality (as you just spent three posts in a row going over that now trivial matter).
> 
> Also, being mistaken is not the same as lying, jackass. I know you've been taught under the Saul Alinsky playbook to do things like throw out these blatant attacks; but either regard the matter at hand or we're done here. I don't play childish games all day and night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of going round and round---- What not give a real facts of how many illegals voted in last election? None of you snowflakes can prove 10 illegals let alone millions.
> Just because Trump said 3 to 5 millions illegal votes----- That doesn't mean it's right.
> Then You have this lying and dishonest Political Chic that keep posting nonsense and link from unknown retarded garbage media as her bible. Is that supposed to be credible?
Click to expand...


Well, you're diluted if you think no illegals voted. Nobody in this thread has been hung up on a number though. In fact, that is almost another topic altogether. The issue is that you have a president telling illegals to vote. That is wrong. Obama had to shame his office one last time upon going out.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been tweeking your contention for months now. And like Trumps muslim ban eo, the tweeks to overcome previously disproved talking points won't fix it.  Lipstick on a pig doesn't make it look any better.
> 
> The first point is that the interviewer, the star of jane the virgin, was born in puerto rico, and* is an american citizen,* and everything from there was* from the standpoint of an american citizen.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Well....let's check._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1. Referring to illegal aliens, she begins :"*I call them citizens because they contribute to the country."*_
> 
> _Of course, that is not what makes one a citizen...is it._
> 
> 
> _2. The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal...'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'_
> 
> 
> _Do you deny anything above?_
> 
> _Are claiming that 'immigration' would 'come for ' legal citizens who voted???_
> 
> 
> _3. Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _*'Not true,' he says*....assuring the illegal voter that* 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4.He goes on to make this bald faced lie: "*When you vote you are a citizen yourself"*_
> 
> 
> _5. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _6*.There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way.*_
> 
> 
> _7. Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> _Only a lame-brain like you would deny what is clear and evident._
> 
> _The good news is that your reputation couldn't fall any lower than it is now._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were telling the truth, you wouldn't be linking a video which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence; when his very next sentence is....
> 
> _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
Click to expand...


Liberals don't think we're this stupid. They just have not a fucking ounce of respect for people whom disagree with them. It's funny watching that clip and the CNN interviewer is acting like this issue is just made up out of thin air. They've went full blown into advocacy. They are no longer journalists in any respect.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been tweeking your contention for months now. And like Trumps muslim ban eo, the tweeks to overcome previously disproved talking points won't fix it.  Lipstick on a pig doesn't make it look any better.
> 
> The first point is that the interviewer, the star of jane the virgin, was born in puerto rico, and* is an american citizen,* and everything from there was* from the standpoint of an american citizen.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Well....let's check._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1. Referring to illegal aliens, she begins :"*I call them citizens because they contribute to the country."*_
> 
> _Of course, that is not what makes one a citizen...is it._
> 
> 
> _2. The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal...'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'_
> 
> 
> _Do you deny anything above?_
> 
> _Are claiming that 'immigration' would 'come for ' legal citizens who voted???_
> 
> 
> _3. Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _*'Not true,' he says*....assuring the illegal voter that* 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4.He goes on to make this bald faced lie: "*When you vote you are a citizen yourself"*_
> 
> 
> _5. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _6*.There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way.*_
> 
> 
> _7. Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> _Only a lame-brain like you would deny what is clear and evident._
> 
> _The good news is that your reputation couldn't fall any lower than it is now._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were telling the truth, you wouldn't be linking a video which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence; when his very next sentence is....
> 
> _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals don't think we're this stupid.
Click to expand...

Yet more you don't know about.

Hell, you're one of the leaders in that regard. Case in point, you struggle answering even simple questions. You posted a video of that interview which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence, just before he says, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_

How is that encouraging illegals to vote?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7 million illegal votes nearly ALL for the hateful left after promising a free ride to the world in 2008.
> 9.8 million illegal voters voted for Hillary in 2016.
> 
> I believe these numbers are not only possible, but are more likely than not.
> 
> I'm confident that as Democrats lose their grip on power evidence will finally emerge proving this beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> For Snowflakes to really believe America wanted a criminal like Hillary as their leader shows how mentally unbalanced they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, Political Chic, Willow Tree and the rest are very dishonest person------ Relying in this kind of CRAP media proves how ignorant you people are. These are the Trump supporters. I feel sorry for you people. I really am.
> 
> Relying in this kind of sources is very shocking and unbelievable to me. Unbelievable.
> 
> Let me repeat it again----- In order to commit that kind of election fraud from 3 to 5.7 millions. You need a massive coordination with both Republicans and Democrats by the thousands from the outside and inside the polling stations------- All over the states.  Did any one came out claiming such kind of irregularities?? NONE. NOT A SINGLE ONE FROM THE ENTIRE AMERICA------  Except Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining and answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your rebuttal is way off dishonest human being.
> 
> I already answered that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and start reading the thread from the beginning.
> Dishonest woman.
Click to expand...



From the beginning:

1. Millions of illegal aliens are registered to vote via the motor-voter bill.
2.Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote, and no one will come after them.
3. Multiple millions of illegal aliens live- illegally- in this country
4. Millions of illegal aliens voted to give Bill's wife the illusory 'popular vote' win.
5.You're a dunce.

Any questions?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You, Political Chic, Willow Tree and the rest are very dishonest person------ Relying in this kind of CRAP media proves how ignorant you people are. These are the Trump supporters. I feel sorry for you people. I really am.
> 
> Relying in this kind of sources is very shocking and unbelievable to me. Unbelievable.
> 
> Let me repeat it again----- In order to commit that kind of election fraud from 3 to 5.7 millions. You need a massive coordination with both Republicans and Democrats by the thousands from the outside and inside the polling stations------- All over the states.  Did any one came out claiming such kind of irregularities?? NONE. NOT A SINGLE ONE FROM THE ENTIRE AMERICA------  Except Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining and answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your rebuttal is way off dishonest human being.
> 
> I already answered that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and start reading the thread from the beginning.
> Dishonest woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning:
> 
> 1. Millions of illegal aliens are registered to vote via the motor-voter bill.
> 2.Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote, and no one will come after them.
> 3. Multiple millions of illegal aliens live- illegally- in this country
> 4. Millions of illegal aliens voted to give Bill's wife the illusory 'popular vote' win.
> 5.You're a dunce.
> 
> Any questions?
Click to expand...

What a pity you can't prove any of that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I never claimed she was illegal.*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did. *Why lie about it.* here's the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're "dumber than shit" or if you're just pathological like oh so many liberals nowadays. This can't be any mor clear/simple.
> 
> REPORTER: So if I *(an illegal alien*) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I had figured she was asking the question on behalf of illegals"
> 
> This is how the conversation was framed/scripted. To give that impression. I never claimed she was an illegal from any knowledge perspective. And this isn't about me "lying". This is about a ploy to undermine The Constitution. I know you'd love to character assault me all day to avoid that glaring reality (as you just spent three posts in a row going over that now trivial matter).
> 
> Also, being mistaken is not the same as lying, jackass. I know you've been taught under the Saul Alinsky playbook to do things like throw out these blatant attacks; but either regard the matter at hand or we're done here. I don't play childish games all day and night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of going round and round---- What not give a real facts of how many illegals voted in last election? None of you snowflakes can prove 10 illegals let alone millions.
> Just because Trump said 3 to 5 millions illegal votes----- That doesn't mean it's right.
> Then You have this lying and dishonest Political Chic that keep posting nonsense and link from unknown retarded garbage media as her bible. Is that supposed to be credible?
Click to expand...



"- What not give a real facts of how many illegals voted in last election?"
Millions.

And you know it, too......'else you 'wouldn't be foaming at the mouth as it is exposed.


1. “If there is a recount in Michigan and Trump loses by a few votes, then *it’s very plausible that noncitizen voting made a big difference.* Hopefully, it doesn’t come to that.”

Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama.

Richman applied those numbers to 2016:

The basic assumptions on which the extrapolation is based are that *6.4 percent of noncitizens voted, *and that of the noncitizens who voted, 81.8 percent voted for Clinton and 17.5 percent voted for Trump. … *6.4 percent turnout among the roughly 20.3 million noncitizen adults in the U.S. *would add only 834,318 votes to Clinton’s popular vote margin. This is little more than a third of the total margin. … Is it plausible that noncitizen votes added to Clinton’s margin? Yes. Is it plausible that noncitizen votes account for the entire nationwide popular vote margin held by Clinton? Not at all.


“An issue of concern is that *so many have voted that are not legally supposed to*,” Miller told reporters in a conference call Monday.



Beyond the noncitizens voting study from Old Dominion, Miller pointed to the Pew study from 2012 that found *24 million voter registration records in the United States, or about 1 in 8, were “significantly inaccurate or no longer valid.”*

The Pew study further found *“1.8 million deceased individuals are listed as voters,” that “12 million records contain an incorrect address,” and that “2.75 million people have registrations in more than one state.”*


*“If 10 percent of noncitizens voted, it would likely make a popular vote difference,*” Camarota told The Daily Signal. “It’s not the Electoral College [Trump] is upset about. It’s the popular vote. I wish he wouldn’t focus on it. Bill Clinton got just 43 percent of the vote in 1992. How many states did he win more than 50 percent of the vote in?”

Trump could be correct about the number of illegal votes, but *there is no way to know,*said Hans von Spakovsky, senior legal fellow with The Heritage Foundation who focuses on voter integrity issues."
Impact of Noncitizen Voters on the 2016 Election


2. "*Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens,*according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization.

If true, this would mean that Donald *Trump still won the contest despite widespread vote fraud and almost certainly won the popular vote.*

“We have verified *more than three million votes cast by non-citizens*,” tweeted Phillips after reporting that the group had completed an analysis of a database of 180 million voter registrations."
Report: Three Million Votes in Presidential Election Cast by Illegal Aliens

How many of the absentee ballots are from the military....and who do you imagine (I almost said 'think') they voted for?



3. "Claims of *votes by the dead, felons* cloud North Carolina governor race"
Claims of votes by the dead, felons cloud North Carolina governor race



4. Criminal President *Obama Encourages Illegal Aliens to Vote* – Promises No Repercussions (VIDEO)

5. *"Illegal Voters Uncovered in Philly* Are ‘Tip of the Iceberg’
Law firm uncovers illegal immigrants, convicted felons on rolls — and some have voted in crucial swing state
He said there is *no way to know how many non-citizens might be registered to vote *in Philadelphia, let alone in the rest of politically crucial Pennsylvania.

“This is just the tip of the iceberg. Who knows how many are on and don’t ask to be taken off?”

“This is just the tip of the iceberg,” he said. “Who knows how many are on and don’t ask to be taken off?”

Illegal Voters Uncovered in Philly Are ‘Tip of the Iceberg’


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining and answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your rebuttal is way off dishonest human being.
> 
> I already answered that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and start reading the thread from the beginning.
> Dishonest woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning:
> 
> 1. Millions of illegal aliens are registered to vote via the motor-voter bill.
> 2.Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote, and no one will come after them.
> 3. Multiple millions of illegal aliens live- illegally- in this country
> 4. Millions of illegal aliens voted to give Bill's wife the illusory 'popular vote' win.
> 5.You're a dunce.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove any of that.
Click to expand...




How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Are you a fucking moron? Obama equates voting with becoming a citizen. He directly states that illegal aliens will not be prosecuted for voting. Who the fuck cares what you think FNC says when it's all there in 34 seconds (what you listed too, moron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."
> 
> 
> He's counting on illegals to get the message, and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would illegals get registered to vote? Just a few days before the election, no less?
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you. I would suggest you seek psychiatric help, but I fear it's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How would illegals get registered to vote?"
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's definitely something is wrong with you woman.
> I strongly suggest----- Please check yourself in.
> 
> You are saying that Republicans law makers, senators, governors and republicans observers in those states. Put a duck tapes over their mouth and carved out their brains all retarded that they can't voice an opinion, audit the system or launch an investigation?
> Since when the republicans let that happened?
> 
> Did any of those Republicans or GOPs raised concerns of illegal votes? NONE NOBODY except you and the rest of the snowflakes that are very poorly informed.
> Please check yourself in.
Click to expand...





"You are saying that Republicans law makers, senators, governors and republicans observers in those states...."


You mean these guys????


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your rebuttal is way off dishonest human being.
> 
> I already answered that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and start reading the thread from the beginning.
> Dishonest woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning:
> 
> 1. Millions of illegal aliens are registered to vote via the motor-voter bill.
> 2.Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote, and no one will come after them.
> 3. Multiple millions of illegal aliens live- illegally- in this country
> 4. Millions of illegal aliens voted to give Bill's wife the illusory 'popular vote' win.
> 5.You're a dunce.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
Click to expand...

Asked and answered.

How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been tweeking your contention for months now. And like Trumps muslim ban eo, the tweeks to overcome previously disproved talking points won't fix it.  Lipstick on a pig doesn't make it look any better.
> 
> The first point is that the interviewer, the star of jane the virgin, was born in puerto rico, and* is an american citizen,* and everything from there was* from the standpoint of an american citizen.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Well....let's check._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1. Referring to illegal aliens, she begins :"*I call them citizens because they contribute to the country."*_
> 
> _Of course, that is not what makes one a citizen...is it._
> 
> 
> _2. The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal...'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'_
> 
> 
> _Do you deny anything above?_
> 
> _Are claiming that 'immigration' would 'come for ' legal citizens who voted???_
> 
> 
> _3. Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _*'Not true,' he says*....assuring the illegal voter that* 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4.He goes on to make this bald faced lie: "*When you vote you are a citizen yourself"*_
> 
> 
> _5. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _6*.There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way.*_
> 
> 
> _7. Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> _Only a lame-brain like you would deny what is clear and evident._
> 
> _The good news is that your reputation couldn't fall any lower than it is now._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were telling the truth, you wouldn't be linking a video which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence; when his very next sentence is....
> 
> _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals don't think we're this stupid. They just have not a fucking ounce of respect for people whom disagree with them. It's funny watching that clip and the CNN interviewer is acting like this issue is just made up out of thin air. They've went full blown into advocacy. They are no longer journalists in any respect.
Click to expand...



They are the 'fifth column' for the lying Leftist Liberals.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and start reading the thread from the beginning.
> Dishonest woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning:
> 
> 1. Millions of illegal aliens are registered to vote via the motor-voter bill.
> 2.Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote, and no one will come after them.
> 3. Multiple millions of illegal aliens live- illegally- in this country
> 4. Millions of illegal aliens voted to give Bill's wife the illusory 'popular vote' win.
> 5.You're a dunce.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
Click to expand...



Multiple millions.

*"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and start reading the thread from the beginning.
> Dishonest woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning:
> 
> 1. Millions of illegal aliens are registered to vote via the motor-voter bill.
> 2.Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote, and no one will come after them.
> 3. Multiple millions of illegal aliens live- illegally- in this country
> 4. Millions of illegal aliens voted to give Bill's wife the illusory 'popular vote' win.
> 5.You're a dunce.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
Click to expand...

You're beyond rightarded to claim 5.7 million illegals voted in the election. That 5.7 stems from the same old debunked unscientific poll which uses bogus data to unverifiably claim 6.4% of illegals in the U.S., voted. 

Moron... 5.7 million is 6.4% of *89 million* illegals in the U.S. according to the lunacies you post.



And that's not including their illegal children who have not reached voting age. Adding them in brings your idiotic claims to over 100 million illegals in the U.S.

Which of course, you can't prove.

So you've gone from claiming there are 40 million illegals in the country....

To claiming there's 50 million....

To now claiming there are more than 100 million.

At the rate you're going, it won't be long until you claim there are more illegals in this country than there are people.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning:
> 
> 1. Millions of illegal aliens are registered to vote via the motor-voter bill.
> 2.Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote, and no one will come after them.
> 3. Multiple millions of illegal aliens live- illegally- in this country
> 4. Millions of illegal aliens voted to give Bill's wife the illusory 'popular vote' win.
> 5.You're a dunce.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity you can't prove any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond rightarded to claim 5.7 million illegals voted in the election. That 5.7 stems from the same old debunked unscientific poll which uses bogus data to unverifiably claim 6.4% of illegals in the U.S., voted.
> 
> Moron... 5.7 million is 6.4% of *89 million* illegals in the U.S. according to the lunacies you post.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not including their illegal children who have not reached voting age. Adding them in brings your idiotic claims to over 100 million illegals in the U.S.
> 
> Which of course, you can't prove.
> 
> So you've gone from claiming there are 40 million illegals in the country....
> 
> To claiming there's 50 million....
> 
> To now claiming there are more than 100 million.
> 
> At the rate you're going, it won't be long until you claim there are more illegals in this country than there are people.
Click to expand...




C'mon, bruja.......answer the question: how may illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity you can't prove any of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond rightarded to claim 5.7 million illegals voted in the election. That 5.7 stems from the same old debunked unscientific poll which uses bogus data to unverifiably claim 6.4% of illegals in the U.S., voted.
> 
> Moron... 5.7 million is 6.4% of *89 million* illegals in the U.S. according to the lunacies you post.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not including their illegal children who have not reached voting age. Adding them in brings your idiotic claims to over 100 million illegals in the U.S.
> 
> Which of course, you can't prove.
> 
> So you've gone from claiming there are 40 million illegals in the country....
> 
> To claiming there's 50 million....
> 
> To now claiming there are more than 100 million.
> 
> At the rate you're going, it won't be long until you claim there are more illegals in this country than there are people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, bruja.......answer the question: how may illegal aliens are living in this country?
Click to expand...

Begs the idiot who moronically claims nearly 1 in 3 people in the U.S. is an illegal.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and start reading the thread from the beginning.
> Dishonest woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning:
> 
> 1. Millions of illegal aliens are registered to vote via the motor-voter bill.
> 2.Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote, and no one will come after them.
> 3. Multiple millions of illegal aliens live- illegally- in this country
> 4. Millions of illegal aliens voted to give Bill's wife the illusory 'popular vote' win.
> 5.You're a dunce.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
Click to expand...



Liar.  Are you just plain stupid?

No study showed 5.67 million  illegals voted.

You & your hoard of ignorant fucks are too stupid to know the difference between illegals voting & illegal votes.,

If you are interested in becoming better informed, I a=can explain it to you.

Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and start reading the thread from the beginning.
> Dishonest woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning:
> 
> 1. Millions of illegal aliens are registered to vote via the motor-voter bill.
> 2.Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote, and no one will come after them.
> 3. Multiple millions of illegal aliens live- illegally- in this country
> 4. Millions of illegal aliens voted to give Bill's wife the illusory 'popular vote' win.
> 5.You're a dunce.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
Click to expand...


No study said 5.7 illegal;s voted in this past election.

You really need to learn the difference between illegals voting and illegal votes.

Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning:
> 
> 1. Millions of illegal aliens are registered to vote via the motor-voter bill.
> 2.Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote, and no one will come after them.
> 3. Multiple millions of illegal aliens live- illegally- in this country
> 4. Millions of illegal aliens voted to give Bill's wife the illusory 'popular vote' win.
> 5.You're a dunce.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity you can't prove any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.  Are you just plain stupid?
> 
> No study showed 5.67 million  illegals voted.
> 
> You & your hoard of ignorant fucks are too stupid to know the difference between illegals voting & illegal votes.,
> 
> If you are interested in becoming better informed, I a=can explain it to you.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
Click to expand...



Ooooo......just look at that language!

Seems I've hit a nerve.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning:
> 
> 1. Millions of illegal aliens are registered to vote via the motor-voter bill.
> 2.Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote, and no one will come after them.
> 3. Multiple millions of illegal aliens live- illegally- in this country
> 4. Millions of illegal aliens voted to give Bill's wife the illusory 'popular vote' win.
> 5.You're a dunce.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity you can't prove any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No study said 5.7 illegal;s voted in this past election.
> 
> You really need to learn the difference between illegals voting and illegal votes.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
Click to expand...



"Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf



Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time

....and now
a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)

and...

b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....


....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????


You betcha'!!!!!!!




Sooooo......how many illegal aliens live in the USofA????*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity you can't prove any of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No study said 5.7 illegal;s voted in this past election.
> 
> You really need to learn the difference between illegals voting and illegal votes.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo......how many illegal aliens live in the USofA????*
Click to expand...

According to you, over 100 million.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No study said 5.7 illegal;s voted in this past election.
> 
> You really need to learn the difference between illegals voting and illegal votes.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo......how many illegal aliens live in the USofA????*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you, over 100 million.
Click to expand...



Not according to me.....according to you.

How many illegal aliens live in this nation?


BTW....  If I were as ugly as you are, I wouldn't say hello, I'd say BOO!


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity you can't prove any of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.  Are you just plain stupid?
> 
> No study showed 5.67 million  illegals voted.
> 
> You & your hoard of ignorant fucks are too stupid to know the difference between illegals voting & illegal votes.,
> 
> If you are interested in becoming better informed, I a=can explain it to you.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo......just look at that language!
> 
> Seems I've hit a nerve.
Click to expand...


When you & your ilk lie, it pisses me off.  Your lies PROVE you are wrong about Republicans & your fat assed orange buddy.

Why are you such a liar?  Do you know the difference betweenn an illegal voting & an illegal vote?


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity you can't prove any of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No study said 5.7 illegal;s voted in this past election.
> 
> You really need to learn the difference between illegals voting and illegal votes.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo......how many illegal aliens live in the USofA????*
Click to expand...



1)  Obama never encouraged illegals to vote

2)  A non citizen is not necessary an illegal.

Don't you get tired of being stupid?


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No study said 5.7 illegal;s voted in this past election.
> 
> You really need to learn the difference between illegals voting and illegal votes.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo......how many illegal aliens live in the USofA????*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  Obama never encouraged illegals to vote
> 
> 2)  A non citizen is not necessary an illegal.
> 
> Don't you get tired of being stupid?
Click to expand...



"1) Obama never encouraged illegals to vote"

Of course he did, RealDumb.

Watch me prove it.




1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:


*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_






_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



_Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._


_Are you?_







Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.



"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”



"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."



He's counting on illegals to get the message,* and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.*



Do you feel* Real Dumb*?????


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No study said 5.7 illegal;s voted in this past election.
> 
> You really need to learn the difference between illegals voting and illegal votes.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo......how many illegal aliens live in the USofA????*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  Obama never encouraged illegals to vote
> 
> 2)  A non citizen is not necessary an illegal.
> 
> Don't you get tired of being stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "1) Obama never encouraged illegals to vote"
> 
> Of course he did, RealDumb.
> 
> Watch me prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."
> 
> 
> 
> He's counting on illegals to get the message,* and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel* Real Dumb*?????
Click to expand...



Ha ha ha ha ha ha

You really are that stupid.

Voters are citizens.  The person asking the question is a citizen.  She is saying id she, a citizen, votes, can immigration track her down & deport any family members that are undocumented.

I am sick & tired of telling you dumbasss, ignorant stupid Trumpettes that you are wrong about this.  Every fact check organization calls you stupid.

Every major REAL news organization calls you a moron.

Get a freakin grip & qiut being such an ass.

You keep showing me what a moron you are.


----------



## Seawytch

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No study said 5.7 illegal;s voted in this past election.
> 
> You really need to learn the difference between illegals voting and illegal votes.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo......how many illegal aliens live in the USofA????*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  Obama never encouraged illegals to vote
> 
> 2)  A non citizen is not necessary an illegal.
> 
> Don't you get tired of being stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "1) Obama never encouraged illegals to vote"
> 
> Of course he did, RealDumb.
> 
> Watch me prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."
> 
> 
> 
> He's counting on illegals to get the message,* and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel* Real Dumb*?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> You really are that stupid.
> 
> Voters are citizens.  The person asking the question is a citizen.  She is saying id she, a citizen, votes, can immigration track her down & deport any family members that are undocumented.
> 
> I am sick & tired of telling you dumbasss, ignorant stupid Trumpettes that you are wrong about this.  Every fact check organization calls you stupid.
> 
> Every major REAL news organization calls you a moron.
> 
> Get a freakin grip & qiut being such an ass.
> 
> You keep showing me what a moron you are.
Click to expand...


But the studies, reports, fact checkers and news organizations are all "in on it"...didn't you know?


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No study said 5.7 illegal;s voted in this past election.
> 
> You really need to learn the difference between illegals voting and illegal votes.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo......how many illegal aliens live in the USofA????*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  Obama never encouraged illegals to vote
> 
> 2)  A non citizen is not necessary an illegal.
> 
> Don't you get tired of being stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "1) Obama never encouraged illegals to vote"
> 
> Of course he did, RealDumb.
> 
> Watch me prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."
> 
> 
> 
> He's counting on illegals to get the message,* and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel* Real Dumb*?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> You really are that stupid.
> 
> Voters are citizens.  The person asking the question is a citizen.  She is saying id she, a citizen, votes, can immigration track her down & deport any family members that are undocumented.
> 
> I am sick & tired of telling you dumbasss, ignorant stupid Trumpettes that you are wrong about this.  Every fact check organization calls you stupid.
> 
> Every major REAL news organization calls you a moron.
> 
> Get a freakin grip & qiut being such an ass.
> 
> You keep showing me what a moron you are.
Click to expand...





*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*

He's lying about illegal aliens, RealDumb.



See if illegally voting is one of the steps:

*To become a U.S. citizen, you must:*

Meet certain eligibility requirements.
Be a legal permanent resident of the United States.
Go through the naturalization process.
*How to Become a U.S. Citizen | USAGov*
How to Become a U.S. Citizen | USAGov


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No study said 5.7 illegal;s voted in this past election.
> 
> You really need to learn the difference between illegals voting and illegal votes.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo......how many illegal aliens live in the USofA????*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you, over 100 million.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to me.....according to you.
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in this nation?
> 
> 
> BTW....  If I were as ugly as you are, I wouldn't say hello, I'd say BOO!
Click to expand...

Yes, according to you. You posted 5.7 million illegals voted based on an unscientific poll which you said indicates 6.4% of illegals in the U.S. voted. 5.7 million is 6.4% of 89 million [adult] illegals. Add in minors and you're up to over 100 million illegals in the U.S..

I know that sounds crazy but that is why most folks simply laugh at the crazy shit you post.


----------



## Faun

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.  Are you just plain stupid?
> 
> No study showed 5.67 million  illegals voted.
> 
> You & your hoard of ignorant fucks are too stupid to know the difference between illegals voting & illegal votes.,
> 
> If you are interested in becoming better informed, I a=can explain it to you.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo......just look at that language!
> 
> Seems I've hit a nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you & your ilk lie, it pisses me off.  Your lies PROVE you are wrong about Republicans & your fat assed orange buddy.
> 
> Why are you such a liar?  Do you know the difference betweenn an illegal voting & an illegal vote?
Click to expand...

She even knows she's lying, she just doesn't care. Comes with being a conservative. That's why she posts a video *which cuts Obama off in mid-sentence*, just before he says... _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_ which of course, shatters her lie into dust. That's why she omits it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.  Are you just plain stupid?
> 
> No study showed 5.67 million  illegals voted.
> 
> You & your hoard of ignorant fucks are too stupid to know the difference between illegals voting & illegal votes.,
> 
> If you are interested in becoming better informed, I a=can explain it to you.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo......just look at that language!
> 
> Seems I've hit a nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you & your ilk lie, it pisses me off.  Your lies PROVE you are wrong about Republicans & your fat assed orange buddy.
> 
> Why are you such a liar?  Do you know the difference betweenn an illegal voting & an illegal vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She even knows she's lying, she just doesn't care. Comes with being a conservative. That's why she posts a video *which cuts Obama off in mid-sentence*, just before he says... _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_ which of course, shatters her lie into dust. That's why she omits it.
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

At 3
"....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> Yet more you don't know about.
> 
> Hell, you're one of the leaders in that regard. Case in point, you struggle answering even simple questions. You posted a video of that interview which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence, just before he says, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> How is that encouraging illegals to vote?



Show me a clip or full transcript if you want an answer.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.  Are you just plain stupid?
> 
> No study showed 5.67 million  illegals voted.
> 
> You & your hoard of ignorant fucks are too stupid to know the difference between illegals voting & illegal votes.,
> 
> If you are interested in becoming better informed, I a=can explain it to you.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo......just look at that language!
> 
> Seems I've hit a nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you & your ilk lie, it pisses me off.  Your lies PROVE you are wrong about Republicans & your fat assed orange buddy.
> 
> Why are you such a liar?  Do you know the difference betweenn an illegal voting & an illegal vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She even knows she's lying, she just doesn't care. Comes with being a conservative. That's why she posts a video *which cuts Obama off in mid-sentence*, just before he says... _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_ which of course, shatters her lie into dust. That's why she omits it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I point out how PoliticalHack is a political hack for posting a video which cuts off Obama in the middle of a sentence and she confirms it by posting a video which cuts off Obama in the middle of a sentence.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> At 3
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....


By that token, there could have been 8 million or more fraudulent votes cast for Trump.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more you don't know about.
> 
> Hell, you're one of the leaders in that regard. Case in point, you struggle answering even simple questions. You posted a video of that interview which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence, just before he says, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> How is that encouraging illegals to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a clip or full transcript if you want an answer.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more you don't know about.
> 
> Hell, you're one of the leaders in that regard. Case in point, you struggle answering even simple questions. You posted a video of that interview which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence, just before he says, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> How is that encouraging illegals to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a clip or full transcript if you want an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Nah, I'm not watching a 7 minute video for you. You're not that important. But I laugh that they start off with a cut of her on the phone with her family member. First she acts so excited as if she's talking to God himself; and in truth, Obama pretty much is a god to dumb liberals; but then she says "I'm not asking him; I'm not asking him!" That of course is all part of a big sell. Because she knows exactly what she's going to ask because she's memorized a script. She's not a journalist; she's an actor. Even the advocates at CNN or MSNBC either wouldn't do it or weren't allowed to do it.

But I will say that watching this, confirms further that it's propaganda. She asks a question, they cut it, and then they prepare for the next propaganda question. It's not a real interview. It's a get out the illegal vote campaign.


----------



## jillian

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.



there was no illegal alien vote, nutter butter.

there was, however, a russian attack on our electoral system which you psychos couldn't care less about


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> 
> 
> By that token, there could have been 8 million or more fraudulent votes cast for Trump.
Click to expand...


By that token, 20 million fraudulent votes could'v been cast for Hillary.


----------



## RealDave

Faun said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.  Are you just plain stupid?
> 
> No study showed 5.67 million  illegals voted.
> 
> You & your hoard of ignorant fucks are too stupid to know the difference between illegals voting & illegal votes.,
> 
> If you are interested in becoming better informed, I a=can explain it to you.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo......just look at that language!
> 
> Seems I've hit a nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you & your ilk lie, it pisses me off.  Your lies PROVE you are wrong about Republicans & your fat assed orange buddy.
> 
> Why are you such a liar?  Do you know the difference betweenn an illegal voting & an illegal vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She even knows she's lying, she just doesn't care. Comes with being a conservative. That's why she posts a video *which cuts Obama off in mid-sentence*, just before he says... _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_ which of course, shatters her lie into dust. That's why she omits it.
Click to expand...



ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

5,67 illegals did not vote.  No report says this.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RealDave said:


> 5,67 illegals did not vote.  No report says this.



Yea, I think it was only like 5.634 million actually.


----------



## RealDave

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5,67 illegals did not vote.  No report says this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I think it was only like 5.634 million actually.
Click to expand...

 

ATTENTION ALL TRUMPETTES.

For you dumbasses like the idiot to whom I am replying.

The 5.67 million is based on an article by a right wing biased site.   A Prime source for dumbasss Trumpette who are priven to be so easily duped.

The number is way off base according to actual reports from reliable sources.

Second, these were never illegal aliens.  You assholes keep saying 5.67 million  illegals voted.   Even your lying source does not say this.

They are looking at LEGAL non citizens that live here in the US.  L E G A L.

How the fuck did you people get this stupid?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RealDave 

Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?


----------



## RealDave

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?


Statistically irrelavent.

Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.  

85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.

85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.

 When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.

Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RealDave said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
Click to expand...


So, what do you estimate the number of illegals that voted nationwide were?


----------



## Peach

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> 
> 
> By that token, there could have been 8 million or more fraudulent votes cast for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that token, 20 million fraudulent votes could'v been cast for Hillary.
Click to expand...


Make it 50 million CON. ; ) The numbers change , the psychosis remains.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was no illegal alien vote, nutter butter.
> 
> there was, however, a russian attack on our electoral system which you psychos couldn't care less about
Click to expand...



Gads, you're slow.

The elites have given up on that meme.

They're actually castigating (better look that up) Obama, Hillary, and Pelosi.

Try to keep up.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
Click to expand...




"Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf



Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time

....and now
a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)

and...

b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....


....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????


You betcha'!!!!!!!*


----------



## RealDave

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what do you estimate the number of illegals that voted nationwide were?
Click to expand...


Statistically irrelevant.   

For years, the Brennan Center has collected research showing that voter fraud is extraordinarily rare. Below is a review of the literature on one subset of voter fraud claims – the allegation that ineligible noncitizens are voting in large numbers.

*Comprehensive Studies Find Noncitizen Voting is Vanishingly Rare*


Rutgers University political scientist Lorraine C. Minnite has studied voter fraud allegations for more than a decade. She has concluded that voter fraud, including noncitizen voting, is “extremely rare.” In one analysis of the first three years of a Justice Department initiative to uncover voter fraud ending in 2005, she found that there were only 14 convictions of noncitizens for voting.
In another study, Minnite examined all complaints of voter misconduct received by the California and Oregon Secretaries of State for more than a decade. California received a total of 28 _complaints _of noncitizen voting, and Oregon, five. Out of that total, there were only four convictions.
In 2007, the Brennan Center for Justice conducted a nationwide survey of a decade of news accounts and other complaints of noncitizen voting. The results showed that allegations of noncitizen voting that prove unfounded are far more common than allegations that turn out to be true. Some of the exaggerated or baseless allegations highlighted in that study include: A 2005 investigation into 1,668 Washington residents with “foreign-sounding names” which turned up no noncitizens; a 2000 investigation into 553 Hawaiians alleged to be improperly registered noncitizens, but none of whom had voted, and 2001 investigation in Milwaukee of 370,000 voting records that found four potential instances of naturalized persons voting before their naturalization date. Even if one accepts all of the _allegations_ of noncitizen voting as true, noncitizens voters would have accounted for between .0002 percent and .017 percent of the votes in the relevant jurisdiction.
*State Investigations Uncover Almost No Instances of Noncitizen Voting*


A 2010 survey of Minnesota county attorneys found that, in the 18 months following the 2008 election, only nine incidents of possible noncitizen voting had been investigated out of 2.9 million ballots cast. None of these nine incidents resulted in a conviction.
New Mexico’s Secretary of State reviewed that state’s list of 1.2 million voters in 2011. The Secretary of State’s office only referred nine individuals to the Attorney General for investigation about their citizenship status.
In a 2013 letter to the North Carolina General Assembly, the Executive Director of the Board of Elections detailed every case of potential voter fraud in the state from 2002 to 2012. In those years, the Board of Elections referred 58 cases of potential noncitizen voting to prosecutors for further investigation. Considering that 19.5 million votes were cast in that time and assuming every allegation were true, noncitizen votes would have amounted to .0003 percent of the total.
In a check of the registration rolls in 2013 and 2015, Ohio Secretary of State’s concluded that 44 noncitizens voted in at least one election dating back to 2000. By way of reference, there were 3.26 million ballots cast in Ohio in 2015. “None of these affected the outcome of an election,” Ohio Secretary of State John Husted told _The Columbus Dispatch_.
Iowa spent $250,000 from 2012 to 2014 looking into potential noncitizen voters. They started with 3,000 individuals registered to vote who had at some point identified as noncitizens. That led to investigations of 147 individuals who had cast ballots. After two years of investigation, county attorneys brought charges against just 10 alleged noncitizens.

That is all, non citizens.  

You said 5.67 million  illegals voted.  You are so wrong.  Yet here you are trying to claim you are right.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!*
Click to expand...


That study is widely debunked.  It surveyed far too few people & how they got the surveys was not random.

I love it how you ignorant Trumpettes grasp onto an article that is proven wrong & cite that one article as gospel while ignoring the rest.

I might go door to door in my county & survey 1000 people.  Extraplolate & determine that America is 70% Republican.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more you don't know about.
> 
> Hell, you're one of the leaders in that regard. Case in point, you struggle answering even simple questions. You posted a video of that interview which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence, just before he says, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> How is that encouraging illegals to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a clip or full transcript if you want an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm not watching a 7 minute video for you. You're not that important. But I laugh that they start off with a cut of her on the phone with her family member. First she acts so excited as if she's talking to God himself; and in truth, Obama pretty much is a god to dumb liberals; but then she says "I'm not asking him; I'm not asking him!" That of course is all part of a big sell. Because she knows exactly what she's going to ask because she's memorized a script. She's not a journalist; she's an actor. Even the advocates at CNN or MSNBC either wouldn't do it or weren't allowed to do it.
> 
> But I will say that watching this, confirms further that it's propaganda. She asks a question, they cut it, and then they prepare for the next propaganda question. It's not a real interview. It's a get out the illegal vote campaign.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

I give you what you ask for and you still whine like a conservative. Typical. Meanwhile, you're basing your idiocy off of a video which cuts Obama off in mid-sentence and just before he points out the importance of citizens voting as illegals can't.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!*
Click to expand...

Where'd you come up with 13.2% or 17.6%? 

The numbers from that unscientific poll have not changed since the poll was taken many years ago; and their figure was 6.4%. Since the numbers haven't changed, why are you doubling and nearly tripling it?


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> 
> 
> By that token, there could have been 8 million or more fraudulent votes cast for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that token, 20 million fraudulent votes could'v been cast for Hillary.
Click to expand...

Pales in comparison to the 38.14 million fraudulent votes that could have been cast for Trump.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where'd you come up with 13.2% or 17.6%?
> 
> The numbers from that unscientific poll have not changed since the poll was taken many years ago; and their figure was 6.4%. Since the numbers haven't changed, why are you doubling and nearly tripling it?
Click to expand...



Soooo.....you're mathematics-challenged as well as atrociously ugly???

Khan Academy coming right up:

*"...6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election..."

OK....now double it.

Now, triple it.

Get it now, you dunce????


BTW.... You like fish?
The last time I saw a face like yours I threw it a fish!


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That study is widely debunked.  It surveyed far too few people & how they got the surveys was not random.
> 
> I love it how you ignorant Trumpettes grasp onto an article that is proven wrong & cite that one article as gospel while ignoring the rest.
> 
> I might go door to door in my county & survey 1000 people.  Extraplolate & determine that America is 70% Republican.
Click to expand...




"That study is widely debunked."


Translation, RealDumb: "It runs counter to the Liberal meme."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I find the idea that millions of illegals are voting to be much more likely than the liberal counter that illegal voting almost never happens. As a resident of California, I am well aware of what is done for illegals. In some respects, they actually have more rights than the real citizens. It's ridiculous. And I've been to the polls and regularly seen zero enforcement of voting laws with respect to citizenship. I mean, for fuck's sake, my state is giving them driver's licenses and we all know it's quid pro quo. All these phonies like Faun and RealDave can fuck off with their myths. I live this shit every day and I know what the fuck is going on.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> 
> 
> By that token, there could have been 8 million or more fraudulent votes cast for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that token, 20 million fraudulent votes could'v been cast for Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pales in comparison to the 38.14 million fraudulent votes that could have been cast for Trump.
Click to expand...


Sad thing is I thought you were serious for a second. Sadder thing is that if Dems were pushing that narrative you'd be 100 percent on board.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> 
> 
> By that token, there could have been 8 million or more fraudulent votes cast for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that token, 20 million fraudulent votes could'v been cast for Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pales in comparison to the 38.14 million fraudulent votes that could have been cast for Trump.
Click to expand...


*"No Matter How You Cut It, Trump Is 3 Electoral Votes Short of a Path to Victory"*
*No Matter How You Cut It, Trump Is 3 Electoral Votes Short of a Path to Victory*



"Trump’s path to an electoral college victory isn’t narrow. It’s nonexistent."
Trump’s path to an electoral college victory isn’t narrow. It’s nonexistent.


"No candidate in recorded history has overcome Trump’s poll deficit this late."
No candidate in recorded history has overcome Trump’s poll deficit this late


Are these the guys who informed you of "the 38.14 million fraudulent votes that could have been cast for Trump."?


It's so sad.... There is no vaccine against stupidity.


C'mon....take off the mask, bruja....
 I'll bet you look like something I'd draw with my left hand.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more you don't know about.
> 
> Hell, you're one of the leaders in that regard. Case in point, you struggle answering even simple questions. You posted a video of that interview which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence, just before he says, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> How is that encouraging illegals to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a clip or full transcript if you want an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm not watching a 7 minute video for you. You're not that important. But I laugh that they start off with a cut of her on the phone with her family member. First she acts so excited as if she's talking to God himself; and in truth, Obama pretty much is a god to dumb liberals; but then she says "I'm not asking him; I'm not asking him!" That of course is all part of a big sell. Because she knows exactly what she's going to ask because she's memorized a script. She's not a journalist; she's an actor. Even the advocates at CNN or MSNBC either wouldn't do it or weren't allowed to do it.
> 
> But I will say that watching this, confirms further that it's propaganda. She asks a question, they cut it, and then they prepare for the next propaganda question. It's not a real interview. It's a get out the illegal vote campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> I give you what you ask for and you still whine like a conservative. Typical. Meanwhile, you're basing your idiocy off of a video which cuts Obama off in mid-sentence and just before he points out the importance of citizens voting as illegals can't.
Click to expand...


Bro, I've watched the main clip in question (undedited). You gave me a sidebar based on a seven minute clip. I'm not going to cater to your laziness. Point to a time mark in the clip and ask your question or I just don't particularly care. And just as importantly, you don't seem to care if you won't do that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I find the idea that millions of illegals are voting to be much more likely than the liberal counter that illegal voting almost never happens. As a resident of California, I am well aware of what is done for illegals. In some respects, they actually have more rights than the real citizens. It's ridiculous. And I've been to the polls and regularly seen zero enforcement of voting laws with respect to citizenship. I mean, for fuck's sake, my state is giving them driver's licenses and we all know it's quid pro quo. All these phonies like Faun and RealDave can fuck off with their myths. I live this shit every day and I know what the fuck is going on.






And, Democrats make it easy:
"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that *up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. *The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RealDave said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what do you estimate the number of illegals that voted nationwide were?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelevant.
> 
> For years, the Brennan Center has collected research showing that voter fraud is extraordinarily rare. Below is a review of the literature on one subset of voter fraud claims – the allegation that ineligible noncitizens are voting in large numbers.
> 
> *Comprehensive Studies Find Noncitizen Voting is Vanishingly Rare*
> 
> 
> Rutgers University political scientist Lorraine C. Minnite has studied voter fraud allegations for more than a decade. She has concluded that voter fraud, including noncitizen voting, is “extremely rare.” In one analysis of the first three years of a Justice Department initiative to uncover voter fraud ending in 2005, she found that there were only 14 convictions of noncitizens for voting.
> In another study, Minnite examined all complaints of voter misconduct received by the California and Oregon Secretaries of State for more than a decade. California received a total of 28 _complaints _of noncitizen voting, and Oregon, five. Out of that total, there were only four convictions.
> In 2007, the Brennan Center for Justice conducted a nationwide survey of a decade of news accounts and other complaints of noncitizen voting. The results showed that allegations of noncitizen voting that prove unfounded are far more common than allegations that turn out to be true. Some of the exaggerated or baseless allegations highlighted in that study include: A 2005 investigation into 1,668 Washington residents with “foreign-sounding names” which turned up no noncitizens; a 2000 investigation into 553 Hawaiians alleged to be improperly registered noncitizens, but none of whom had voted, and 2001 investigation in Milwaukee of 370,000 voting records that found four potential instances of naturalized persons voting before their naturalization date. Even if one accepts all of the _allegations_ of noncitizen voting as true, noncitizens voters would have accounted for between .0002 percent and .017 percent of the votes in the relevant jurisdiction.
> *State Investigations Uncover Almost No Instances of Noncitizen Voting*
> 
> 
> A 2010 survey of Minnesota county attorneys found that, in the 18 months following the 2008 election, only nine incidents of possible noncitizen voting had been investigated out of 2.9 million ballots cast. None of these nine incidents resulted in a conviction.
> New Mexico’s Secretary of State reviewed that state’s list of 1.2 million voters in 2011. The Secretary of State’s office only referred nine individuals to the Attorney General for investigation about their citizenship status.
> In a 2013 letter to the North Carolina General Assembly, the Executive Director of the Board of Elections detailed every case of potential voter fraud in the state from 2002 to 2012. In those years, the Board of Elections referred 58 cases of potential noncitizen voting to prosecutors for further investigation. Considering that 19.5 million votes were cast in that time and assuming every allegation were true, noncitizen votes would have amounted to .0003 percent of the total.
> In a check of the registration rolls in 2013 and 2015, Ohio Secretary of State’s concluded that 44 noncitizens voted in at least one election dating back to 2000. By way of reference, there were 3.26 million ballots cast in Ohio in 2015. “None of these affected the outcome of an election,” Ohio Secretary of State John Husted told _The Columbus Dispatch_.
> Iowa spent $250,000 from 2012 to 2014 looking into potential noncitizen voters. They started with 3,000 individuals registered to vote who had at some point identified as noncitizens. That led to investigations of 147 individuals who had cast ballots. After two years of investigation, county attorneys brought charges against just 10 alleged noncitizens.
> 
> That is all, non citizens.
> 
> You said 5.67 million  illegals voted.  You are so wrong.  Yet here you are trying to claim you are right.
Click to expand...


I didn't ask you for "statistical relevance"; I asked you what number of illegals you think vote.

"Only 14 convictions for illegal voting"; That's actually high given that enforcement of the law with respect to illegals is non existent. It's like a city having no police force and making no arrests and you telling me that the crime rate is zero. It's utter bull shit in other words.

And "vanishingly rare" isn't even grammatical. You should write to your stooge professor and tell her that.

Also, if you're going to quote someone else's study verbatim, you should put it in quotes. You make it look like you're independently extrapolating when you're not.

And you're woman made more points based on convictions. Convictions and successfully voting illegally are two different animals. I live in the heart of illegal citizen ville. I could go find more illegals who voted in a week of canvasing my own home town than this paid off hack purports.


----------



## RealDave

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what do you estimate the number of illegals that voted nationwide were?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelevant.
> 
> For years, the Brennan Center has collected research showing that voter fraud is extraordinarily rare. Below is a review of the literature on one subset of voter fraud claims – the allegation that ineligible noncitizens are voting in large numbers.
> 
> *Comprehensive Studies Find Noncitizen Voting is Vanishingly Rare*
> 
> 
> Rutgers University political scientist Lorraine C. Minnite has studied voter fraud allegations for more than a decade. She has concluded that voter fraud, including noncitizen voting, is “extremely rare.” In one analysis of the first three years of a Justice Department initiative to uncover voter fraud ending in 2005, she found that there were only 14 convictions of noncitizens for voting.
> In another study, Minnite examined all complaints of voter misconduct received by the California and Oregon Secretaries of State for more than a decade. California received a total of 28 _complaints _of noncitizen voting, and Oregon, five. Out of that total, there were only four convictions.
> In 2007, the Brennan Center for Justice conducted a nationwide survey of a decade of news accounts and other complaints of noncitizen voting. The results showed that allegations of noncitizen voting that prove unfounded are far more common than allegations that turn out to be true. Some of the exaggerated or baseless allegations highlighted in that study include: A 2005 investigation into 1,668 Washington residents with “foreign-sounding names” which turned up no noncitizens; a 2000 investigation into 553 Hawaiians alleged to be improperly registered noncitizens, but none of whom had voted, and 2001 investigation in Milwaukee of 370,000 voting records that found four potential instances of naturalized persons voting before their naturalization date. Even if one accepts all of the _allegations_ of noncitizen voting as true, noncitizens voters would have accounted for between .0002 percent and .017 percent of the votes in the relevant jurisdiction.
> *State Investigations Uncover Almost No Instances of Noncitizen Voting*
> 
> 
> A 2010 survey of Minnesota county attorneys found that, in the 18 months following the 2008 election, only nine incidents of possible noncitizen voting had been investigated out of 2.9 million ballots cast. None of these nine incidents resulted in a conviction.
> New Mexico’s Secretary of State reviewed that state’s list of 1.2 million voters in 2011. The Secretary of State’s office only referred nine individuals to the Attorney General for investigation about their citizenship status.
> In a 2013 letter to the North Carolina General Assembly, the Executive Director of the Board of Elections detailed every case of potential voter fraud in the state from 2002 to 2012. In those years, the Board of Elections referred 58 cases of potential noncitizen voting to prosecutors for further investigation. Considering that 19.5 million votes were cast in that time and assuming every allegation were true, noncitizen votes would have amounted to .0003 percent of the total.
> In a check of the registration rolls in 2013 and 2015, Ohio Secretary of State’s concluded that 44 noncitizens voted in at least one election dating back to 2000. By way of reference, there were 3.26 million ballots cast in Ohio in 2015. “None of these affected the outcome of an election,” Ohio Secretary of State John Husted told _The Columbus Dispatch_.
> Iowa spent $250,000 from 2012 to 2014 looking into potential noncitizen voters. They started with 3,000 individuals registered to vote who had at some point identified as noncitizens. That led to investigations of 147 individuals who had cast ballots. After two years of investigation, county attorneys brought charges against just 10 alleged noncitizens.
> 
> That is all, non citizens.
> 
> You said 5.67 million  illegals voted.  You are so wrong.  Yet here you are trying to claim you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you for "statistical relevance"; I asked you what number of illegals you think vote.
> 
> "Only 14 convictions for illegal voting"; That's actually high given that enforcement of the law with respect to illegals is non existent. It's like a city having no police force and making no arrests and you telling me that the crime rate is zero. It's utter bull shit in other words.
> 
> And "vanishingly rare" isn't even grammatical. You should write to your stooge professor and tell her that.
> 
> Also, if you're going to quote someone else's study verbatim, you should put it in quotes. You make it look like you're independently extrapolating when you're not.
> 
> And you're woman made more points based on convictions. Convictions and successfully voting illegally are two different animals. I live in the heart of illegal citizen ville. I could go find more illegals who voted in a week of canvasing my own home town than this paid off hack purports.
Click to expand...


I gave you an answer.  Fuck you if you don't like it because it was not what you wetre looking for,  Ask better questions.

Second, I posted instances where they indeed searched for when people voted illegally.  So again, fuck you asshole - learn to read.

You failed to put your "5.67 million" in quotation marks.  Did you get that number by doing a study?


----------



## RealDave

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what do you estimate the number of illegals that voted nationwide were?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelevant.
> 
> For years, the Brennan Center has collected research showing that voter fraud is extraordinarily rare. Below is a review of the literature on one subset of voter fraud claims – the allegation that ineligible noncitizens are voting in large numbers.
> 
> *Comprehensive Studies Find Noncitizen Voting is Vanishingly Rare*
> 
> 
> Rutgers University political scientist Lorraine C. Minnite has studied voter fraud allegations for more than a decade. She has concluded that voter fraud, including noncitizen voting, is “extremely rare.” In one analysis of the first three years of a Justice Department initiative to uncover voter fraud ending in 2005, she found that there were only 14 convictions of noncitizens for voting.
> In another study, Minnite examined all complaints of voter misconduct received by the California and Oregon Secretaries of State for more than a decade. California received a total of 28 _complaints _of noncitizen voting, and Oregon, five. Out of that total, there were only four convictions.
> In 2007, the Brennan Center for Justice conducted a nationwide survey of a decade of news accounts and other complaints of noncitizen voting. The results showed that allegations of noncitizen voting that prove unfounded are far more common than allegations that turn out to be true. Some of the exaggerated or baseless allegations highlighted in that study include: A 2005 investigation into 1,668 Washington residents with “foreign-sounding names” which turned up no noncitizens; a 2000 investigation into 553 Hawaiians alleged to be improperly registered noncitizens, but none of whom had voted, and 2001 investigation in Milwaukee of 370,000 voting records that found four potential instances of naturalized persons voting before their naturalization date. Even if one accepts all of the _allegations_ of noncitizen voting as true, noncitizens voters would have accounted for between .0002 percent and .017 percent of the votes in the relevant jurisdiction.
> *State Investigations Uncover Almost No Instances of Noncitizen Voting*
> 
> 
> A 2010 survey of Minnesota county attorneys found that, in the 18 months following the 2008 election, only nine incidents of possible noncitizen voting had been investigated out of 2.9 million ballots cast. None of these nine incidents resulted in a conviction.
> New Mexico’s Secretary of State reviewed that state’s list of 1.2 million voters in 2011. The Secretary of State’s office only referred nine individuals to the Attorney General for investigation about their citizenship status.
> In a 2013 letter to the North Carolina General Assembly, the Executive Director of the Board of Elections detailed every case of potential voter fraud in the state from 2002 to 2012. In those years, the Board of Elections referred 58 cases of potential noncitizen voting to prosecutors for further investigation. Considering that 19.5 million votes were cast in that time and assuming every allegation were true, noncitizen votes would have amounted to .0003 percent of the total.
> In a check of the registration rolls in 2013 and 2015, Ohio Secretary of State’s concluded that 44 noncitizens voted in at least one election dating back to 2000. By way of reference, there were 3.26 million ballots cast in Ohio in 2015. “None of these affected the outcome of an election,” Ohio Secretary of State John Husted told _The Columbus Dispatch_.
> Iowa spent $250,000 from 2012 to 2014 looking into potential noncitizen voters. They started with 3,000 individuals registered to vote who had at some point identified as noncitizens. That led to investigations of 147 individuals who had cast ballots. After two years of investigation, county attorneys brought charges against just 10 alleged noncitizens.
> 
> That is all, non citizens.
> 
> You said 5.67 million  illegals voted.  You are so wrong.  Yet here you are trying to claim you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you for "statistical relevance"; I asked you what number of illegals you think vote.
> 
> "Only 14 convictions for illegal voting"; That's actually high given that enforcement of the law with respect to illegals is non existent. It's like a city having no police force and making no arrests and you telling me that the crime rate is zero. It's utter bull shit in other words.
> 
> And "vanishingly rare" isn't even grammatical. You should write to your stooge professor and tell her that.
> 
> Also, if you're going to quote someone else's study verbatim, you should put it in quotes. You make it look like you're independently extrapolating when you're not.
> 
> And you're woman made more points based on convictions. Convictions and successfully voting illegally are two different animals. I live in the heart of illegal citizen ville. I could go find more illegals who voted in a week of canvasing my own home town than this paid off hack purports.
Click to expand...



I seriously doubt your bigotry will help you here.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where'd you come up with 13.2% or 17.6%?
> 
> The numbers from that unscientific poll have not changed since the poll was taken many years ago; and their figure was 6.4%. Since the numbers haven't changed, why are you doubling and nearly tripling it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you're mathematics-challenged as well as atrociously ugly???
> 
> Khan Academy coming right up:
> 
> *"...6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election..."
> 
> OK....now double it.
> 
> Now, triple it.
> 
> Get it now, you dunce????
> 
> 
> BTW.... You like fish?
> The last time I saw a face like yours I threw it a fish!
Click to expand...

  Quit using one study that was debunked.

You are making an ass out of yourself.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where'd you come up with 13.2% or 17.6%?
> 
> The numbers from that unscientific poll have not changed since the poll was taken many years ago; and their figure was 6.4%. Since the numbers haven't changed, why are you doubling and nearly tripling it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you're mathematics-challenged as well as atrociously ugly???
> 
> Khan Academy coming right up:
> 
> *"...6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election..."
> 
> OK....now double it.
> 
> Now, triple it.
> 
> Get it now, you dunce????
> 
> 
> BTW.... You like fish?
> The last time I saw a face like yours I threw it a fish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit using one study that was debunked.
> 
> You are making an ass out of yourself.
Click to expand...




Oh, my!

An "is not, issssss nooottttttt!!" post from a Liberal.


BTW, RealDumb.....
*How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where'd you come up with 13.2% or 17.6%?
> 
> The numbers from that unscientific poll have not changed since the poll was taken many years ago; and their figure was 6.4%. Since the numbers haven't changed, why are you doubling and nearly tripling it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you're mathematics-challenged as well as atrociously ugly???
> 
> Khan Academy coming right up:
> 
> *"...6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election..."
> 
> OK....now double it.
> 
> Now, triple it.
> 
> Get it now, you dunce????
> 
> 
> BTW.... You like fish?
> The last time I saw a face like yours I threw it a fish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit using one study that was debunked.
> 
> You are making an ass out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my!
> 
> An "is not, issssss nooottttttt!!" post from a Liberal.
> 
> 
> BTW, RealDumb.....
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
Click to expand...



Post your source again.  I'll show you how it was debunked.

Est.,  11 million illegals.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you come up with 13.2% or 17.6%?
> 
> The numbers from that unscientific poll have not changed since the poll was taken many years ago; and their figure was 6.4%. Since the numbers haven't changed, why are you doubling and nearly tripling it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you're mathematics-challenged as well as atrociously ugly???
> 
> Khan Academy coming right up:
> 
> *"...6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election..."
> 
> OK....now double it.
> 
> Now, triple it.
> 
> Get it now, you dunce????
> 
> 
> BTW.... You like fish?
> The last time I saw a face like yours I threw it a fish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit using one study that was debunked.
> 
> You are making an ass out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my!
> 
> An "is not, issssss nooottttttt!!" post from a Liberal.
> 
> 
> BTW, RealDumb.....
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Post your source again.  I'll show you how it was debunked.
> 
> Est.,  11 million illegals.
Click to expand...


"Est.,  11 million illegals."

Based on your accepting that bogus 'estimate,' you may continue to be RealDumb.

1. That answer moves you firmly into the category of 'moron.'
Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.

*2. "... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*

*Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?


_*There are between 50 million and 80 million illegal aliens living in this country.*_



3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes

"... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.

When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research

_Increased the totals by 13%!!!
Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_

*Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.




But wait!!! 
There's more!*

4. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*

*"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.


Journeymen *Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.

He concludes that:

*My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.




5. Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research

....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!

Gettin' nervous?


6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.

*The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*


Hence...even a tiny fraction of them voting would be 3-6 million votes.

*There are between 50 million and 80 million illegal aliens living in this country.*
In your face, RealDumb!


----------



## jillian

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> 
> 
> By that token, there could have been 8 million or more fraudulent votes cast for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that token, 20 million fraudulent votes could'v been cast for Hillary.
Click to expand...


no, dum dum... they weren't. Russia wasn't working for Hillary.

idiota


----------



## jillian

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you come up with 13.2% or 17.6%?
> 
> The numbers from that unscientific poll have not changed since the poll was taken many years ago; and their figure was 6.4%. Since the numbers haven't changed, why are you doubling and nearly tripling it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you're mathematics-challenged as well as atrociously ugly???
> 
> Khan Academy coming right up:
> 
> *"...6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election..."
> 
> OK....now double it.
> 
> Now, triple it.
> 
> Get it now, you dunce????
> 
> 
> BTW.... You like fish?
> The last time I saw a face like yours I threw it a fish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit using one study that was debunked.
> 
> You are making an ass out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my!
> 
> An "is not, issssss nooottttttt!!" post from a Liberal.
> 
> 
> BTW, RealDumb.....
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Post your source again.  I'll show you how it was debunked.
> 
> Est.,  11 million illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Est.,  11 million illegals."
> 
> Based on your accepting that bogus 'estimate,' you may continue to be RealDumb.
> 
> 1. That answer moves you firmly into the category of 'moron.'
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *2. "... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> There are between 50 million and 80 million illegal aliens living in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.
> 
> But wait!!!
> There's more!*
> 
> 4. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen *Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 5. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> 
> Hence...even a tiny fraction of them voting would be 3-6 million votes.
> 
> 
> In your face, RealDumb!
Click to expand...


poor baby.....

you aren't nearly as informed as you pretend. perhaps if you used legitimate sources.

but why would you do that?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where'd you come up with 13.2% or 17.6%?
> 
> The numbers from that unscientific poll have not changed since the poll was taken many years ago; and their figure was 6.4%. Since the numbers haven't changed, why are you doubling and nearly tripling it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you're mathematics-challenged as well as atrociously ugly???
> 
> Khan Academy coming right up:
> 
> *"...6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election..."
> 
> OK....now double it.
> 
> Now, triple it.
> 
> Get it now, you dunce????
> 
> 
> BTW.... You like fish?
> The last time I saw a face like yours I threw it a fish!
Click to expand...

You answered a question I didn't ask. I asked *why* did you double and triple it. The numbers in that poll haven't changed.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I find the idea that millions of illegals are voting to be much more likely than the liberal counter that illegal voting almost never happens. As a resident of California, I am well aware of what is done for illegals. In some respects, they actually have more rights than the real citizens. It's ridiculous. And I've been to the polls and regularly seen zero enforcement of voting laws with respect to citizenship. I mean, for fuck's sake, my state is giving them driver's licenses and we all know it's quid pro quo. All these phonies like Faun and RealDave can fuck off with their myths. I live this shit every day and I know what the fuck is going on.


Stop making shit up. California provides an AB-60 driver's license to illegals and AB-60 driver's licenses can't be used to register to vote.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> 
> 
> By that token, there could have been 8 million or more fraudulent votes cast for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that token, 20 million fraudulent votes could'v been cast for Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pales in comparison to the 38.14 million fraudulent votes that could have been cast for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad thing is I thought you were serious for a second. Sadder thing is that if Dems were pushing that narrative you'd be 100 percent on board.
Click to expand...

I certainly didn't take your 20 million fraudulent votes seriously.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> 
> 
> By that token, there could have been 8 million or more fraudulent votes cast for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that token, 20 million fraudulent votes could'v been cast for Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, dum dum... they weren't. Russia wasn't working for Hillary.
> 
> idiota
Click to expand...



Actually.....Russia was working toward a Hillary victory.

1. The hermeneutical key to the who Putin supported:
*The dossier itself is now believed to have been produced by Soviet 'disinformation' agents....and this in itself reveals who the Kremlin wanted as President.*



2. *Here's the Russians' motive:*
* Hillary Clinton has a history of accepting bribes, and selling out the United States *(the uranium deal) for the benefit of the Clinton Crime Family. Of course Putin would rather see her as President.




3. Two Leftwing journalists authored the book, "Shattered," in which they show that the *Hillary war room came up with the 'Trump/Putin Collusion" thesis.*

4. Misdirection, i.e., lying, is the hallmark of the Democrats. Accepting lies is the obligation of Democrat voters- you, in fact, prove that.




5. Oh....and BTW....subsequently, we have also learned that *the DNC is in charge of both the DoJ and the FBI: they refused...refused... requests that the DNC's servers be investigated. Imagine, if you refused the FBI.*

6. This summary from the Leftwing _Slate_:
".... if the evidence that they’ve used to level major accusations at a foreign government comes not from agencies of the U.S. government or direct law enforcement investigations, but rather from private sector firms like CrowdStrike, then *the “high confidence” of the government counts for very little. "*
The FBI Relied on a Private Firm’s Investigation of the DNC Hack—Which Makes the Agency Harder to Trust  


QED....cutting through all of the lies....*.Hillary was the Kremlin's choice for President.


Wasn't that a brilliant exposition???

Admit it.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you're mathematics-challenged as well as atrociously ugly???
> 
> Khan Academy coming right up:
> 
> *"...6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election..."
> 
> OK....now double it.
> 
> Now, triple it.
> 
> Get it now, you dunce????
> 
> 
> BTW.... You like fish?
> The last time I saw a face like yours I threw it a fish!
> 
> 
> 
> Quit using one study that was debunked.
> 
> You are making an ass out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my!
> 
> An "is not, issssss nooottttttt!!" post from a Liberal.
> 
> 
> BTW, RealDumb.....
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Post your source again.  I'll show you how it was debunked.
> 
> Est.,  11 million illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Est.,  11 million illegals."
> 
> Based on your accepting that bogus 'estimate,' you may continue to be RealDumb.
> 
> 1. That answer moves you firmly into the category of 'moron.'
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *2. "... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> There are between 50 million and 80 million illegal aliens living in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.
> 
> But wait!!!
> There's more!*
> 
> 4. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen *Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 5. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> 
> Hence...even a tiny fraction of them voting would be 3-6 million votes.
> 
> 
> In your face, RealDumb!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor baby.....
> 
> you aren't nearly as informed as you pretend. perhaps if you used legitimate sources.
> 
> but why would you do that?
Click to expand...




Let's see how 'informed' you are....you're not looking so informed up to now....but, try this:

*How many illegal aliens are living in the USofA currently?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where'd you come up with 13.2% or 17.6%?
> 
> The numbers from that unscientific poll have not changed since the poll was taken many years ago; and their figure was 6.4%. Since the numbers haven't changed, why are you doubling and nearly tripling it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you're mathematics-challenged as well as atrociously ugly???
> 
> Khan Academy coming right up:
> 
> *"...6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election..."
> 
> OK....now double it.
> 
> Now, triple it.
> 
> Get it now, you dunce????
> 
> 
> BTW.... You like fish?
> The last time I saw a face like yours I threw it a fish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You answered a question I didn't ask. I asked *why* did you double and triple it. The numbers in that poll haven't changed.
Click to expand...



It was explained in post #1602, Ugly....

This is what the post says:

...if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time

....and now
a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)

and...

b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....


....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????


You betcha'!!!!!!!*
*


Does everything have to be explained to you multiple times????

Is that why you were left back so often???*


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more you don't know about.
> 
> Hell, you're one of the leaders in that regard. Case in point, you struggle answering even simple questions. You posted a video of that interview which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence, just before he says, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> How is that encouraging illegals to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a clip or full transcript if you want an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm not watching a 7 minute video for you. You're not that important. But I laugh that they start off with a cut of her on the phone with her family member. First she acts so excited as if she's talking to God himself; and in truth, Obama pretty much is a god to dumb liberals; but then she says "I'm not asking him; I'm not asking him!" That of course is all part of a big sell. Because she knows exactly what she's going to ask because she's memorized a script. She's not a journalist; she's an actor. Even the advocates at CNN or MSNBC either wouldn't do it or weren't allowed to do it.
> 
> But I will say that watching this, confirms further that it's propaganda. She asks a question, they cut it, and then they prepare for the next propaganda question. It's not a real interview. It's a get out the illegal vote campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> I give you what you ask for and you still whine like a conservative. Typical. Meanwhile, you're basing your idiocy off of a video which cuts Obama off in mid-sentence and just before he points out the importance of citizens voting as illegals can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro, I've watched the main clip in question (undedited). You gave me a sidebar based on a seven minute clip. I'm not going to cater to your laziness. Point to a time mark in the clip and ask your question or I just don't particularly care. And just as importantly, you don't seem to care if you won't do that.
Click to expand...

Nah, I've done more than enough. Any readers here can watch my video and watch your video to see you dishonesty posted a video which cuts off Obama in *mid-sentence*. Cutting off his next sentence where he says... _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically irrelavent.
> 
> Florida  went through its voter roles looking for non citizens.  The net result  85.
> 
> 85 - non citizens which would primarily be legal residents.
> 
> 85 people on the voter rolls.  Not all voted.
> 
> When you scream 5.67 million illegals voted, you are just plain ignorant & a liar.
> 
> Trump lied when he claimed 3 million illegals voted  You lied.  My God, all you Trumprettes lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where'd you come up with 13.2% or 17.6%?
> 
> The numbers from that unscientific poll have not changed since the poll was taken many years ago; and their figure was 6.4%. Since the numbers haven't changed, why are you doubling and nearly tripling it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you're mathematics-challenged as well as atrociously ugly???
> 
> Khan Academy coming right up:
> 
> *"...6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election..."
> 
> OK....now double it.
> 
> Now, triple it.
> 
> Get it now, you dunce????
> 
> 
> BTW.... You like fish?
> The last time I saw a face like yours I threw it a fish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You answered a question I didn't ask. I asked *why* did you double and triple it. The numbers in that poll haven't changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was explained in post #1602, Ugly....
> 
> This is what the post says:
> 
> ...if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!*
> *
> 
> 
> Does everything have to be explained to you multiple times????
> 
> Is that why you were left back so often???*
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Your explanation is that you made those figures up.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you come up with 13.2% or 17.6%?
> 
> The numbers from that unscientific poll have not changed since the poll was taken many years ago; and their figure was 6.4%. Since the numbers haven't changed, why are you doubling and nearly tripling it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you're mathematics-challenged as well as atrociously ugly???
> 
> Khan Academy coming right up:
> 
> *"...6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election..."
> 
> OK....now double it.
> 
> Now, triple it.
> 
> Get it now, you dunce????
> 
> 
> BTW.... You like fish?
> The last time I saw a face like yours I threw it a fish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You answered a question I didn't ask. I asked *why* did you double and triple it. The numbers in that poll haven't changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was explained in post #1602, Ugly....
> 
> This is what the post says:
> 
> ...if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Does everything have to be explained to you multiple times????
> 
> Is that why you were left back so often???*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your explanation is that you made those figures up.
Click to expand...




Logic suggest those figures.


I have a poem to dedicate to you, Ugly:

 Roses are red, monsters are green, 
look in the mirror, you'll see what I mean. - 


Like it?


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you come up with 13.2% or 17.6%?
> 
> The numbers from that unscientific poll have not changed since the poll was taken many years ago; and their figure was 6.4%. Since the numbers haven't changed, why are you doubling and nearly tripling it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you're mathematics-challenged as well as atrociously ugly???
> 
> Khan Academy coming right up:
> 
> *"...6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election..."
> 
> OK....now double it.
> 
> Now, triple it.
> 
> Get it now, you dunce????
> 
> 
> BTW.... You like fish?
> The last time I saw a face like yours I threw it a fish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit using one study that was debunked.
> 
> You are making an ass out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my!
> 
> An "is not, issssss nooottttttt!!" post from a Liberal.
> 
> 
> BTW, RealDumb.....
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Post your source again.  I'll show you how it was debunked.
> 
> Est.,  11 million illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Est.,  11 million illegals."
> 
> Based on your accepting that bogus 'estimate,' you may continue to be RealDumb.
> 
> 1. That answer moves you firmly into the category of 'moron.'
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *2. "... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> _*There are between 50 million and 80 million illegal aliens living in this country.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait!!!
> There's more!*
> 
> 4. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> Journeymen *Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> 
> Hence...even a tiny fraction of them voting would be 3-6 million votes.
> 
> *There are between 50 million and 80 million illegal aliens living in this country.*
> In your face, RealDumb!
Click to expand...



So one out of 4 people living in the US is an illegal.

You are so brilliant.


----------



## g5000

Five million wetbacks registered to vote, AND DIDN'T GET CAUGHT!

Like...seven times the number of Napoleon's Grand Armee lined up to register to vote, AND NO ONE NOTICED!!!!

And then...those five million wetbacks voted on Election Day,  AND DIDN'T GET CAUGHT!


So...if there was a long line at the polls on Election Day, it was because SEVEN TIMES THE NUMBER OF NAPOLEON's GRAND ARMEE was in your fucking way,  AND NO ONE NOTICED!!!


----------



## g5000

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you're mathematics-challenged as well as atrociously ugly???
> 
> Khan Academy coming right up:
> 
> *"...6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election..."
> 
> OK....now double it.
> 
> Now, triple it.
> 
> Get it now, you dunce????
> 
> 
> BTW.... You like fish?
> The last time I saw a face like yours I threw it a fish!
> 
> 
> 
> Quit using one study that was debunked.
> 
> You are making an ass out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my!
> 
> An "is not, issssss nooottttttt!!" post from a Liberal.
> 
> 
> BTW, RealDumb.....
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Post your source again.  I'll show you how it was debunked.
> 
> Est.,  11 million illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Est.,  11 million illegals."
> 
> Based on your accepting that bogus 'estimate,' you may continue to be RealDumb.
> 
> 1. That answer moves you firmly into the category of 'moron.'
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *2. "... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> _*There are between 50 million and 80 million illegal aliens living in this country.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait!!!
> There's more!*
> 
> 4. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> Journeymen *Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> 
> Hence...even a tiny fraction of them voting would be 3-6 million votes.
> 
> *There are between 50 million and 80 million illegal aliens living in this country.*
> In your face, RealDumb!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So one out of 4 people living in the US is an illegal.
> 
> You are so brilliant.
Click to expand...

I can't go to the supermarket without having to drive by a least a hundred thousand wetbacks.

I did the math!

"Eleventy million, carry the pi, divide by zero..."


----------



## boedicca

What Progs really think of Illegal Aliens:


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you come up with 13.2% or 17.6%?
> 
> The numbers from that unscientific poll have not changed since the poll was taken many years ago; and their figure was 6.4%. Since the numbers haven't changed, why are you doubling and nearly tripling it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you're mathematics-challenged as well as atrociously ugly???
> 
> Khan Academy coming right up:
> 
> *"...6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election..."
> 
> OK....now double it.
> 
> Now, triple it.
> 
> Get it now, you dunce????
> 
> 
> BTW.... You like fish?
> The last time I saw a face like yours I threw it a fish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You answered a question I didn't ask. I asked *why* did you double and triple it. The numbers in that poll haven't changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was explained in post #1602, Ugly....
> 
> This is what the post says:
> 
> ...if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Does everything have to be explained to you multiple times????
> 
> Is that why you were left back so often???*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your explanation is that you made those figures up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logic suggest those figures.
> 
> 
> I have a poem to dedicate to you, Ugly:
> 
> Roses are red, monsters are green,
> look in the mirror, you'll see what I mean. -
> 
> 
> Like it?
Click to expand...

Translation: PoliticalHack admits she makes up her own figures.


----------



## Aletheia4u

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
Click to expand...

 How can anyone knows how many undocumented aliens in this country if they are undocumented? There could be many of Danny Rodriquez with the same recycled I.D. that is counted as one. And everybody acts as if  the Mexicans are the only ones that are voting behinds our backs. But not looking at the Canadians that are willing to come across to vote for some cash.


The Obama Administration Wants to Make Sure Non-Citizens Vote in the Upcoming Election

Obama admin ‘lied’ about vetting Syrian refugees


----------



## g5000

Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!

You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?


----------



## jillian

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was no illegal alien vote, nutter butter.
> 
> there was, however, a russian attack on our electoral system which you psychos couldn't care less about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're slow.
> 
> The elites have given up on that meme.
> 
> They're actually castigating (better look that up) Obama, Hillary, and Pelosi.
> 
> Try to keep up.
Click to expand...


tissue, idiota?


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was no illegal alien vote, nutter butter.
> 
> there was, however, a russian attack on our electoral system which you psychos couldn't care less about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're slow.
> 
> The elites have given up on that meme.
> 
> They're actually castigating (better look that up) Obama, Hillary, and Pelosi.
> 
> Try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tissue, idiota?
Click to expand...




I didn't expect you to be able to form a cogent answer.

You always live down to my expectations.


----------



## Aletheia4u

g5000 said:


> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?


 Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths. But we are not allowed to vote in their country.

Are Voter ID Laws a Form of Racism? – Mother Jones


----------



## Faun

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was no illegal alien vote, nutter butter.
> 
> there was, however, a russian attack on our electoral system which you psychos couldn't care less about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're slow.
> 
> The elites have given up on that meme.
> 
> They're actually castigating (better look that up) Obama, Hillary, and Pelosi.
> 
> Try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tissue, idiota?
Click to expand...

Russia hacks our election, the right pats Putin on the back. 2 illegal aliens were caught voting, imbeciles like PoliticalHack go crazy over it.


----------



## Faun

Aletheia4u said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths. But we are not allowed to vote in their country.
> 
> Are Voter ID Laws a Form of Racism? – Mother Jones
Click to expand...

Democrats don't control all 50 states.


----------



## g5000

Aletheia4u said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths.
Click to expand...

So...let me see if I have this straight.

You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.

Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.   

"Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."


----------



## Aletheia4u

Faun said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths. But we are not allowed to vote in their country.
> 
> Are Voter ID Laws a Form of Racism? – Mother Jones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats don't control all 50 states.
Click to expand...

 Well, I will not say that...

Texas Gov. to Austin Sheriff: Reverse ‘Reckless’ Sanctuary Policy or Forfeit State Funds


----------



## Faun

Aletheia4u said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths. But we are not allowed to vote in their country.
> 
> Are Voter ID Laws a Form of Racism? – Mother Jones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats don't control all 50 states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I will not say that...
> 
> Texas Gov. to Austin Sheriff: Reverse ‘Reckless’ Sanctuary Policy or Forfeit State Funds
Click to expand...

That doesn't prove your claim.


----------



## g5000

This is how Trump's hoaxes work (click on links for bonus material):

TRUMP: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping my bathroom!

RUBES: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping Trump's bathroom!

REPORTER: Mr. President, are extraterrestrial Jews actually wiretapping your bathroom?

TRUMP: Well, a lot of rubes believe they are.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was no illegal alien vote, nutter butter.
> 
> there was, however, a russian attack on our electoral system which you psychos couldn't care less about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're slow.
> 
> The elites have given up on that meme.
> 
> They're actually castigating (better look that up) Obama, Hillary, and Pelosi.
> 
> Try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tissue, idiota?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia hacks our election, the right pats Putin on the back. 2 illegal aliens were caught voting, imbeciles like PoliticalHack go crazy over it.
Click to expand...



Actually, I've done no more that present a carefully constructed and cogent argument explaining who and why voted illegally.....and who they voted for.


You're the one foaming at the maw, enraged that the carefully formed Liberal bubble is being burst by my facts and logic.

And, I've been greatly entertained by your pounding your little feet, and screeching 'is not, issssss noooottttttt!!!!'


So that we don't lose sight of what this thread has revealed, let's review:


1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens


2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses


3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._


4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.


5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
...and...

....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.

6. At least 50 million illegal aliens invited in and sustained by Democrats stealing funds from the taxpayer fisc....

...and if even a tenth of 'em voted, as Obama told them to, well.....there goes Hillary's claim to a popular vote victory.


7. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.

QED

Makes sense, huh?



Put a cold compress on....you'll be OK.
Oh...wait....put that compress over your ugly kisser and the rest of us will be OK/


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> TRUMP: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping my bathroom!
> 
> RUBES: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping Trump's bathroom!
> 
> REPORTER: Mr. President, are extraterrestrial Jews actually wiretapping your bathroom?
> 
> TRUMP: Well, a lot of rubes believe they are.




Wait....aren't you the dunce who claimed to be a military electronics and bomb expert until I blew that fable up?

That was you....right?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was no illegal alien vote, nutter butter.
> 
> there was, however, a russian attack on our electoral system which you psychos couldn't care less about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're slow.
> 
> The elites have given up on that meme.
> 
> They're actually castigating (better look that up) Obama, Hillary, and Pelosi.
> 
> Try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tissue, idiota?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia hacks our election, the right pats Putin on the back. 2 illegal aliens were caught voting, imbeciles like PoliticalHack go crazy over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've done no more that present a carefully constructed and cogent argument explaining who and why voted illegally.....and who they voted for.
> 
> 
> You're the one foaming at the maw, enraged that the carefully formed Liberal bubble is being burst by my facts and logic.
> 
> And, I've been greatly entertained by your pounding your little feet, and screeching 'is not, issssss noooottttttt!!!!'
> 
> 
> So that we don't lose sight of what this thread has revealed, let's review:
> 
> 
> 1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
> ...and...
> 
> ....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.
> 
> 6. At least 50 million illegal aliens invited in and sustained by Democrats stealing funds from the taxpayer fisc....
> 
> ...and if even a tenth of 'em voted, as Obama told them to, well.....there goes Hillary's claim to a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 7. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.
> 
> QED
> 
> Makes sense, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Put a cold compress on....you'll be OK.
> Oh...wait....put that compress over your ugly kisser and the rest of us will be OK/
Click to expand...

No, actually what you've done is make up your own numbers.


----------



## g5000

PoliticalChic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping my bathroom!
> 
> RUBES: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping Trump's bathroom!
> 
> REPORTER: Mr. President, are extraterrestrial Jews actually wiretapping your bathroom?
> 
> TRUMP: Well, a lot of rubes believe they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....aren't you the dunce who claimed to be a military electronics and bomb expert until I blew that fable up?
> 
> That was you....right?
Click to expand...

This is how I know you are beaten, every time.   You bring up something in which I embarrassed you and claim you were victorious.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping my bathroom!
> 
> RUBES: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping Trump's bathroom!
> 
> REPORTER: Mr. President, are extraterrestrial Jews actually wiretapping your bathroom?
> 
> TRUMP: Well, a lot of rubes believe they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....aren't you the dunce who claimed to be a military electronics and bomb expert until I blew that fable up?
> 
> That was you....right?
Click to expand...

wonders the political hack who just got busted making up figures.


----------



## g5000

PoliticalChic said:


> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.


That's a total falsehood.  Your argument collapses.


----------



## g5000

PoliticalChic said:


> 6. At least 50 million illegal aliens invited in


A completely fictional number made up by you.  Your argument implodes.


----------



## g5000

PoliticalChic said:


> 7. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser


Ipse dixit


----------



## g5000

TRUMP: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping my bathroom!

RUBES: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping Trump's bathroom!

REPORTER: Mr. President, are extraterrestrial Jews actually wiretapping your bathroom?

TRUMP: Well, a lot of rubes believe they are.


----------



## g5000

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping my bathroom!
> 
> RUBES: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping Trump's bathroom!
> 
> REPORTER: Mr. President, are extraterrestrial Jews actually wiretapping your bathroom?
> 
> TRUMP: Well, a lot of rubes believe they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....aren't you the dunce who claimed to be a military electronics and bomb expert until I blew that fable up?
> 
> That was you....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wonders the political hack who just got busted making up figures.
Click to expand...

PC is fixated on a kid who brought a clock to a class.  She saw some bogus blogger claim it looked like  a bomb and she took the liar's bullshit as gospel.  This, despite the fact the teacher let the clock stay in her classroom for two hours.  This, despite the school not being evacuated.  This, despite a cop putting the clock and the kid in the back of his police car.  All clear evidence that EVERYONE could tell it was not a bomb.  Nor could PC point to anything in a photo of the clock that could be mistaken for explosives.

She has this weird brain quirk which keeps trying to find a victory in a serious beat down she took from me.


----------



## Aletheia4u

g5000 said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
Click to expand...



Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS

Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds

 And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping my bathroom!
> 
> RUBES: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping Trump's bathroom!
> 
> REPORTER: Mr. President, are extraterrestrial Jews actually wiretapping your bathroom?
> 
> TRUMP: Well, a lot of rubes believe they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....aren't you the dunce who claimed to be a military electronics and bomb expert until I blew that fable up?
> 
> That was you....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is how I know you are beaten, every time.   You bring up something in which I embarrassed you and claim you were victorious.
Click to expand...



Watch me ram that lie back down your throat:

1. You made bogus claims....like this:

"I'm retired military and an electronics expert. I know what bombs look like, and I know what clocks look like."
Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


And this:


2. "I am also an electronics expert. I worked at the top of the field for decades.... All these FACTS destroy your stupid FANTASY it looks like a bomb. Even an English teacher could tell it wasn't."
Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum





You still a military and electronics expert....or have you moved up to brain surgeon and NASA expert???

C'mon.....everyone needs a good laugh.



3. As an "expert" you pontificated about 'clock-boy' and his attempt to freak out the school with his bomb-lookalike.
Couldn't fool you....'cause you're a military electronics expert (snicker snicker....)




4. I "blew up" your expertise with a few pictures....







And you just said: " You bring up something in which I embarrassed you and claim you were victorious."



I sure made you look like the lying windbag that you are, in you 'victory,' huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a total falsehood.  Your argument collapses.
Click to expand...



Wait....aren't you the dunce who claimed to be a military electronics and bomb expert until I blew that fable up?

That was you....right?


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping my bathroom!
> 
> RUBES: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping Trump's bathroom!
> 
> REPORTER: Mr. President, are extraterrestrial Jews actually wiretapping your bathroom?
> 
> TRUMP: Well, a lot of rubes believe they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....aren't you the dunce who claimed to be a military electronics and bomb expert until I blew that fable up?
> 
> That was you....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wonders the political hack who just got busted making up figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC is fixated on a kid who brought a clock to a class.  She saw some bogus blogger claim it looked like  a bomb and she took the liar's bullshit as gospel.  This, despite the fact the teacher let the clock stay in her classroom for two hours.  This, despite the school not being evacuated.  This, despite a cop putting the clock and the kid in the back of his police car.  All clear evidence that EVERYONE could tell it was not a bomb.  Nor could PC point to anything in a photo of the clock that could be mistaken for explosives.
> 
> She has this weird brain quirk which keeps trying to find a victory in a serious beat down she took from me.
Click to expand...



Wait....aren't you the dunce who claimed to be a military electronics and bomb expert until I blew that fable up?

That was you....right?


----------



## g5000

PoliticalChic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping my bathroom!
> 
> RUBES: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping Trump's bathroom!
> 
> REPORTER: Mr. President, are extraterrestrial Jews actually wiretapping your bathroom?
> 
> TRUMP: Well, a lot of rubes believe they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....aren't you the dunce who claimed to be a military electronics and bomb expert until I blew that fable up?
> 
> That was you....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is how I know you are beaten, every time.   You bring up something in which I embarrassed you and claim you were victorious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram that lie back down your throat:
> 
> 1. You made bogus claims....like this:
> 
> "I'm retired military and an electronics expert. I know what bombs look like, and I know what clocks look like."
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 2. "I am also an electronics expert. I worked at the top of the field for decades.... All these FACTS destroy your stupid FANTASY it looks like a bomb. Even an English teacher could tell it wasn't."
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still a military and electronics expert....or have you moved up to brain surgeon and NASA expert???
> 
> C'mon.....everyone needs a good laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. As an "expert" you pontificated about 'clock-boy' and his attempt to freak out the school with his bomb-lookalike.
> Couldn't fool you....'cause you're a military electronics expert (snicker snicker....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. I "blew up" your expertise with a few pictures....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you just said: " You bring up something in which I embarrassed you and claim you were victorious."
> 
> 
> 
> I sure made you look like the lying windbag that you are, in you 'victory,' huh?
Click to expand...

A suitcase does not a bomb make, retard.  

And there is no word in human language which can sufficiently capture the hilarity of you thinking that something which does not look exactly like an analog school clock is suspect.  

Everyone knew it was not a bomb. That's why the teacher kept it in her classroom for two hours.  That's why the principal didn't evacuate the school.  That's why the cop put it in the back seat of his car.

Your continued self-sabotage in this matter is pathological!


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping my bathroom!
> 
> RUBES: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping Trump's bathroom!
> 
> REPORTER: Mr. President, are extraterrestrial Jews actually wiretapping your bathroom?
> 
> TRUMP: Well, a lot of rubes believe they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....aren't you the dunce who claimed to be a military electronics and bomb expert until I blew that fable up?
> 
> That was you....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is how I know you are beaten, every time.   You bring up something in which I embarrassed you and claim you were victorious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram that lie back down your throat:
> 
> 1. You made bogus claims....like this:
> 
> "I'm retired military and an electronics expert. I know what bombs look like, and I know what clocks look like."
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 2. "I am also an electronics expert. I worked at the top of the field for decades.... All these FACTS destroy your stupid FANTASY it looks like a bomb. Even an English teacher could tell it wasn't."
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still a military and electronics expert....or have you moved up to brain surgeon and NASA expert???
> 
> C'mon.....everyone needs a good laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. As an "expert" you pontificated about 'clock-boy' and his attempt to freak out the school with his bomb-lookalike.
> Couldn't fool you....'cause you're a military electronics expert (snicker snicker....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. I "blew up" your expertise with a few pictures....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you just said: " You bring up something in which I embarrassed you and claim you were victorious."
> 
> 
> 
> I sure made you look like the lying windbag that you are, in you 'victory,' huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A suitcase does not a bomb make, retard.
> 
> Everyone knew it was not a bomb. That's why the teacher kept it in her classroom for two hours.  That's why the principal didn't evacuate the school.  That's why the cop put it in the back seat of his car.
> 
> Your continued self-sabotage in this matter is pathological!
Click to expand...









Everyone who sees those two pictures will recognize you for what you are.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Faun said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths. But we are not allowed to vote in their country.
> 
> Are Voter ID Laws a Form of Racism? – Mother Jones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats don't control all 50 states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I will not say that...
> 
> Texas Gov. to Austin Sheriff: Reverse ‘Reckless’ Sanctuary Policy or Forfeit State Funds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't prove your claim.
Click to expand...


 He mentions especially about Texas in this video, a very RED state. But a sheriff in the state of Texas. 


 An oldie but goodies..


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a clip or full transcript if you want an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm not watching a 7 minute video for you. You're not that important. But I laugh that they start off with a cut of her on the phone with her family member. First she acts so excited as if she's talking to God himself; and in truth, Obama pretty much is a god to dumb liberals; but then she says "I'm not asking him; I'm not asking him!" That of course is all part of a big sell. Because she knows exactly what she's going to ask because she's memorized a script. She's not a journalist; she's an actor. Even the advocates at CNN or MSNBC either wouldn't do it or weren't allowed to do it.
> 
> But I will say that watching this, confirms further that it's propaganda. She asks a question, they cut it, and then they prepare for the next propaganda question. It's not a real interview. It's a get out the illegal vote campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> I give you what you ask for and you still whine like a conservative. Typical. Meanwhile, you're basing your idiocy off of a video which cuts Obama off in mid-sentence and just before he points out the importance of citizens voting as illegals can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro, I've watched the main clip in question (undedited). You gave me a sidebar based on a seven minute clip. I'm not going to cater to your laziness. Point to a time mark in the clip and ask your question or I just don't particularly care. And just as importantly, you don't seem to care if you won't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I've done more than enough. Any readers here can watch my video and watch your video to see you dishonesty posted a video which cuts off Obama in *mid-sentence*. Cutting off his next sentence where he says... _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
Click to expand...


That's not in the continuous original 34 second clip that showed Obama encouraging illegals to vote. That doesn't erase that reality. I have no doubt that any rational person will not get down with your bull shit. So, I'm none too worried.


----------



## Faun

Aletheia4u said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
Click to expand...

Here's more evidence that brain-dead cons do nothing other than fall for fake news, not bother to factcheck the nonsense they're fed, but then regurgitate it anyway without a care in the world that they're propagating bullshit.

Watch this....

The idiot I'm responding to posts a link stating...

*More than three million illegal immigrants cast votes in the U.S. presidential election, according to a report from VoteFraud.org.*

The organization’s founder Gregg Phillips said they reached that number after analyzing a whopping 180 million voter registrations from across the country.​
And what does votefraud.org, also known as electionnightgatekeepers.com, say about that ... ?

They say they have no such report and that not only is Gregg Phillips not their founder, they never heard of him until InfoWars put out fake news connecting Phillips with them.

*We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton*​
Now that this con is caught propagating rightwing bullshit, will he own up to it? Of course not, he'll make excuses for why his bullshit should  it be bullshit.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's more evidence that brain-dead cons do nothing other than fall for fake news, not bother to factcheck the nonsense they're fed, but then regurgitate it anyway without a care in the world that they're propagating bullshit.
> 
> Watch this....
> 
> The idiot I'm responding to posts a link stating...
> 
> *More than three million illegal immigrants cast votes in the U.S. presidential election, according to a report from VoteFraud.org.*
> 
> The organization’s founder Gregg Phillips said they reached that number after analyzing a whopping 180 million voter registrations from across the country.​
> And what does votefraud.org, also known as electionnightgatekeepers.com, say about that ... ?
> 
> They say they have no such report and that not only is Gregg Phillips not their founder, they never heard of him until InfoWars put out fake news connecting Phillips with them.
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton*​
> Now that this con is caught propagating rightwing bullshit, will he own up to it? Of course not, he'll make excuses for why his bullshit should  it be bullshit.
Click to expand...


 Your link of www.com is not a real link. I guess you're just doing a fake news thing.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Faun said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's more evidence that brain-dead cons do nothing other than fall for fake news, not bother to factcheck the nonsense they're fed, but then regurgitate it anyway without a care in the world that they're propagating bullshit.
> 
> Watch this....
> 
> The idiot I'm responding to posts a link stating...
> 
> *More than three million illegal immigrants cast votes in the U.S. presidential election, according to a report from VoteFraud.org.*
> 
> The organization’s founder Gregg Phillips said they reached that number after analyzing a whopping 180 million voter registrations from across the country.​
> And what does votefraud.org, also known as electionnightgatekeepers.com, say about that ... ?
> 
> They say they have no such report and that not only is Gregg Phillips not their founder, they never heard of him until InfoWars put out fake news connecting Phillips with them.
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton*​
> Now that this con is caught propagating rightwing bullshit, will he own up to it? Of course not, he'll make excuses for why his bullshit should  it be bullshit.
Click to expand...


 I had posted this video before, that talks about online trolls retracting other stories with fake stories. claiming that their stories are the truth.  Like the way CNN makes their claims as real news. But right now, CNN are pretending to clean up their act, but actually that they are trying to regain the public trust so that they can lies some more to the public and to get paid by sponsors. If they lose their reputation, then no sponsor will never want them to advertise their products anymore. And right now, I do not believe no other MSM except for Fox news and Alex Jones and his affiliates. I do not even trust certain celebs like George Cooney or Bono and so on..By them putting on this persona as caring about others but I can see that they are all for the money. That is why God told the people not to spread false information. That nobody will ever turn to them as a reliable source for the truth.He cannot have those type of people spreading the truth about Him.


----------



## Aletheia4u

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's more evidence that brain-dead cons do nothing other than fall for fake news, not bother to factcheck the nonsense they're fed, but then regurgitate it anyway without a care in the world that they're propagating bullshit.
> 
> Watch this....
> 
> The idiot I'm responding to posts a link stating...
> 
> *More than three million illegal immigrants cast votes in the U.S. presidential election, according to a report from VoteFraud.org.*
> 
> The organization’s founder Gregg Phillips said they reached that number after analyzing a whopping 180 million voter registrations from across the country.​
> And what does votefraud.org, also known as electionnightgatekeepers.com, say about that ... ?
> 
> They say they have no such report and that not only is Gregg Phillips not their founder, they never heard of him until InfoWars put out fake news connecting Phillips with them.
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton*​
> Now that this con is caught propagating rightwing bullshit, will he own up to it? Of course not, he'll make excuses for why his bullshit should  it be bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link of www.com is not a real link. I guess you're just doing a fake news thing.
Click to expand...

 What WWW.link that you are referring to?


----------



## g5000

"Trump said it, I bleev it, that settles it."


----------



## Aletheia4u

And here's another prime example on how they drowns out real stories by putting out fake stories like the Russians concluding stories that nobody will not search for the truth.


 I know that if this were a lie, that Obama can sue this sheriff for publicly defaming his character. And then the Dems can use this story also to show how manipulating that the Right are. But this story is swept under the rug, never be mentioned anymore.


----------



## Aletheia4u

g5000 said:


> "Trump said it, I bleev it, that settles it."


 I can see that you are a person that knows the truth when you here it.


----------



## Faun

Aletheia4u said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
Click to expand...

What a great example of what liars rightwingers are....

Here is Aletheia4u linking an article based on the unscientific poll, dissected by *Jesse Richman* ... his article, based on the poll, estimates *1.3 million* noncitizens voted in 2016.. 

At the same time, PoliticalHack is also linking an article based on the exact same unscientific poll, dissected by the exact same *Jesse Richman *... her article, based on the same exact poll, estimates Hillary *5.7 million* noncitizens voted. 

You can always tell when a con is lying ... they're either talking or writing.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Faun said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great example of what liars rightwingers are....
> 
> Here is Aletheia4u linking an article based on the unscientific poll, dissected by *Jesse Richman* ... his article, based on the poll, estimates *1.3 million* noncitizens voted in 2016..
> 
> At the same time, PoliticalHack is also linking an article based on the exact same unscientific poll, dissected by the exact same *Jesse Richman *... her article, based on the same exact poll, estimates Hillary *5.7 million* noncitizens voted.
> 
> You can always tell when a con is lying ... they're either talking or writing.
Click to expand...

 Well the polls were saying that Hillary was going to win, but was the polls right? the only polls that I believes in are the true north pole and south.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm not watching a 7 minute video for you. You're not that important. But I laugh that they start off with a cut of her on the phone with her family member. First she acts so excited as if she's talking to God himself; and in truth, Obama pretty much is a god to dumb liberals; but then she says "I'm not asking him; I'm not asking him!" That of course is all part of a big sell. Because she knows exactly what she's going to ask because she's memorized a script. She's not a journalist; she's an actor. Even the advocates at CNN or MSNBC either wouldn't do it or weren't allowed to do it.
> 
> But I will say that watching this, confirms further that it's propaganda. She asks a question, they cut it, and then they prepare for the next propaganda question. It's not a real interview. It's a get out the illegal vote campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> I give you what you ask for and you still whine like a conservative. Typical. Meanwhile, you're basing your idiocy off of a video which cuts Obama off in mid-sentence and just before he points out the importance of citizens voting as illegals can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro, I've watched the main clip in question (undedited). You gave me a sidebar based on a seven minute clip. I'm not going to cater to your laziness. Point to a time mark in the clip and ask your question or I just don't particularly care. And just as importantly, you don't seem to care if you won't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I've done more than enough. Any readers here can watch my video and watch your video to see you dishonesty posted a video which cuts off Obama in *mid-sentence*. Cutting off his next sentence where he says... _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not in the continuous original 34 second clip that showed Obama encouraging illegals to vote. That doesn't erase that reality. I have no doubt that any rational person will not get down with your bull shit. So, I'm none too worried.
Click to expand...

What I posted contained the entire interview.

What you posted was an edited version of it which *cut off Obama in mid-sentence* and just before he says, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_""

If you weren't lying, you wouldn't be relying on an edited video.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's more evidence that brain-dead cons do nothing other than fall for fake news, not bother to factcheck the nonsense they're fed, but then regurgitate it anyway without a care in the world that they're propagating bullshit.
> 
> Watch this....
> 
> The idiot I'm responding to posts a link stating...
> 
> *More than three million illegal immigrants cast votes in the U.S. presidential election, according to a report from VoteFraud.org.*
> 
> The organization’s founder Gregg Phillips said they reached that number after analyzing a whopping 180 million voter registrations from across the country.​
> And what does votefraud.org, also known as electionnightgatekeepers.com, say about that ... ?
> 
> They say they have no such report and that not only is Gregg Phillips not their founder, they never heard of him until InfoWars put out fake news connecting Phillips with them.
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton*​
> Now that this con is caught propagating rightwing bullshit, will he own up to it? Of course not, he'll make excuses for why his bullshit should  it be bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link of www.com is not a real link. I guess you're just doing a fake news thing.
Click to expand...

My apologies...

*We at Votefraud.org* and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had *never heard of Greg Phillips* when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton


----------



## Faun

Aletheia4u said:


> And here's another prime example on how they drowns out real stories by putting out fake stories like the Russians concluding stories that nobody will not search for the truth.
> 
> 
> I know that if this were a lie, that Obama can sue this sheriff for publicly defaming his character. And then the Dems can use this story also to show how manipulating that the Right are. But this story is swept under the rug, never be mentioned anymore.


That nonsense by Joe the Sheriff was debunked within minutes. You fall for it because you're a conservative and conservatives are not very bright. 

Joe the Sheriff contends that Obama's birth certificate was cobbled together, at least in part, from Johanna Ah'nee's birth certificate. He claims chunks of text were copied off of Ah'nee's birth certificate and pasted onto Obama's.

If that were true, the copied text on the two birth certificates would be -- *identical*.

But they're not. Here's but one example.... "Oahu," which is one of Joe the Sheriff's "points of forgery," is not *identical*...

The 'O' on Obama's birth certificate is slightly thinner and slightly higher than the 'O' on the Ah'nee BC. The image on the bottom is where I added red lines which accentuate the 'O' is raised on Obama's BC.

The 'a' and 'h' on Obama's BC are touching but are not touching on the Ah'nee BC .

Had they been copied and pasted, they would appear *identical*.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Idiot.
Maybe you can convince yourself that Hillary won the election.....
Why not, you believe all the other Horseshit you post.


----------



## Faun

Aletheia4u said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great example of what liars rightwingers are....
> 
> Here is Aletheia4u linking an article based on the unscientific poll, dissected by *Jesse Richman* ... his article, based on the poll, estimates *1.3 million* noncitizens voted in 2016..
> 
> At the same time, PoliticalHack is also linking an article based on the exact same unscientific poll, dissected by the exact same *Jesse Richman *... her article, based on the same exact poll, estimates Hillary *5.7 million* noncitizens voted.
> 
> You can always tell when a con is lying ... they're either talking or writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the polls were saying that Hillary was going to win, but was the polls right? the only polls that I believes in are the true north pole and south.
Click to expand...

Lemme get this right..... You posted a claim that 800,000 non-citizens could have voted for Hillary *based on a poll*...

Now you claim *polls are unreliable* ...

After you yourself just tried to make a point *based on a poll*.






At any rate, the election polls were remarkably accurate, predicting Hillary would get 3.3% points more votes than Trump; and she actually beat him by 2.1 percentage points...


----------



## Aletheia4u

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths.
> 
> 
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's more evidence that brain-dead cons do nothing other than fall for fake news, not bother to factcheck the nonsense they're fed, but then regurgitate it anyway without a care in the world that they're propagating bullshit.
> 
> Watch this....
> 
> The idiot I'm responding to posts a link stating...
> 
> *More than three million illegal immigrants cast votes in the U.S. presidential election, according to a report from VoteFraud.org.*
> 
> The organization’s founder Gregg Phillips said they reached that number after analyzing a whopping 180 million voter registrations from across the country.​
> And what does votefraud.org, also known as electionnightgatekeepers.com, say about that ... ?
> 
> They say they have no such report and that not only is Gregg Phillips not their founder, they never heard of him until InfoWars put out fake news connecting Phillips with them.
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton*​
> Now that this con is caught propagating rightwing bullshit, will he own up to it? Of course not, he'll make excuses for why his bullshit should  it be bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link of www.com is not a real link. I guess you're just doing a fake news thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies...
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org* and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had *never heard of Greg Phillips* when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton
Click to expand...


----------



## Aletheia4u

Faun said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's another prime example on how they drowns out real stories by putting out fake stories like the Russians concluding stories that nobody will not search for the truth.
> 
> 
> I know that if this were a lie, that Obama can sue this sheriff for publicly defaming his character. And then the Dems can use this story also to show how manipulating that the Right are. But this story is swept under the rug, never be mentioned anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsense by Joe the Sheriff was debunked within minutes. You fall for it because you're a conservative and conservatives are not very bright.
> 
> Joe the Sheriff contends that Obama's birth certificate was cobbled together, at least in part, from Johanna Ah'nee's birth certificate. He claims chunks of text were copied off of Ah'nee's birth certificate and pasted onto Obama's.
> 
> If that were true, the copied text on the two birth certificates would be -- *identical*.
> 
> But they're not. Here's but one example.... "Oahu," which is one of Joe the Sheriff's "points of forgery," is not *identical*...
> 
> The 'O' on Obama's birth certificate is slightly thinner and slightly higher than the 'O' on the Ah'nee BC. The image on the bottom is where I added red lines which accentuate the 'O' is raised on Obama's BC.
> 
> The 'a' and 'h' on Obama's BC are touching but are not touching on the Ah'nee BC .
> 
> Had they been copied and pasted, they would appear *identical*.
Click to expand...


 But then that should be a law sued, to publicly defame a person character. And this if this story is not true, the DNC can use it to show how deceitful that the President can be. That Hillary's supporters can sue the President's campaign like Bernie's supporters are suing the DNC for their tricks. But this is their opportunity to destroy the Republican party  And so let's spread the story about the fraudulent birthcertificate lie to help destroy the Republican party.


----------



## Faun

Aletheia4u said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's more evidence that brain-dead cons do nothing other than fall for fake news, not bother to factcheck the nonsense they're fed, but then regurgitate it anyway without a care in the world that they're propagating bullshit.
> 
> Watch this....
> 
> The idiot I'm responding to posts a link stating...
> 
> *More than three million illegal immigrants cast votes in the U.S. presidential election, according to a report from VoteFraud.org.*
> 
> The organization’s founder Gregg Phillips said they reached that number after analyzing a whopping 180 million voter registrations from across the country.​
> And what does votefraud.org, also known as electionnightgatekeepers.com, say about that ... ?
> 
> They say they have no such report and that not only is Gregg Phillips not their founder, they never heard of him until InfoWars put out fake news connecting Phillips with them.
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton*​
> Now that this con is caught propagating rightwing bullshit, will he own up to it? Of course not, he'll make excuses for why his bullshit should  it be bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link of www.com is not a real link. I guess you're just doing a fake news thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies...
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org* and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had *never heard of Greg Phillips* when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Is there any fake news you don't fall for??

Rosa Ortega is not an illegal immigrant. She is a legal resident of Texas.

*Illegal Voting Gets Texas Woman 8 Years in Prison, and Certain Deportation*

_Despite repeated statements by Republican political leaders that American elections are rife with illegal voting, credible reports of fraud have been hard to find and convictions rarer still.

That may help explain the unusually heavy penalty imposed on Rosa Maria Ortega, 37, *a permanent resident* and a mother of four who lives outside Dallas. On Thursday, a Fort Worth judge sentenced her to eight years in prison — and almost certainly deportation later — after she voted illegally in elections in 2012 and 2014._​
Oh, and keep reading the article....

*Ms. Ortega was a registered Republican.*​


----------



## Faun

Aletheia4u said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's another prime example on how they drowns out real stories by putting out fake stories like the Russians concluding stories that nobody will not search for the truth.
> 
> 
> I know that if this were a lie, that Obama can sue this sheriff for publicly defaming his character. And then the Dems can use this story also to show how manipulating that the Right are. But this story is swept under the rug, never be mentioned anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsense by Joe the Sheriff was debunked within minutes. You fall for it because you're a conservative and conservatives are not very bright.
> 
> Joe the Sheriff contends that Obama's birth certificate was cobbled together, at least in part, from Johanna Ah'nee's birth certificate. He claims chunks of text were copied off of Ah'nee's birth certificate and pasted onto Obama's.
> 
> If that were true, the copied text on the two birth certificates would be -- *identical*.
> 
> But they're not. Here's but one example.... "Oahu," which is one of Joe the Sheriff's "points of forgery," is not *identical*...
> 
> The 'O' on Obama's birth certificate is slightly thinner and slightly higher than the 'O' on the Ah'nee BC. The image on the bottom is where I added red lines which accentuate the 'O' is raised on Obama's BC.
> 
> The 'a' and 'h' on Obama's BC are touching but are not touching on the Ah'nee BC .
> 
> Had they been copied and pasted, they would appear *identical*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then that should be a law sued, to publicly defame a person character. And this if this story is not true, the DNC can use it to show how deceitful that the President can be. That Hillary's supporters can sue the President's campaign like Bernie's supporters are suing the DNC for their tricks. But this is their opportunity to destroy the Republican party  And so let's spread the story about the fraudulent birthcertificate lie to help destroy the Republican party.
Click to expand...

No, such lawsuits are almost unheard of. Public figures are fair game and unless false accusations can be shown to have harmed them monetarily, cannot sue. And supporters can't sue because they have no standing.

But again, the images I posted are sufficient to demonstrate the text was not copied & pasted as Joe the Sheriff falsely claimed.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm not watching a 7 minute video for you. You're not that important. But I laugh that they start off with a cut of her on the phone with her family member. First she acts so excited as if she's talking to God himself; and in truth, Obama pretty much is a god to dumb liberals; but then she says "I'm not asking him; I'm not asking him!" That of course is all part of a big sell. Because she knows exactly what she's going to ask because she's memorized a script. She's not a journalist; she's an actor. Even the advocates at CNN or MSNBC either wouldn't do it or weren't allowed to do it.
> 
> But I will say that watching this, confirms further that it's propaganda. She asks a question, they cut it, and then they prepare for the next propaganda question. It's not a real interview. It's a get out the illegal vote campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> I give you what you ask for and you still whine like a conservative. Typical. Meanwhile, you're basing your idiocy off of a video which cuts Obama off in mid-sentence and just before he points out the importance of citizens voting as illegals can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro, I've watched the main clip in question (undedited). You gave me a sidebar based on a seven minute clip. I'm not going to cater to your laziness. Point to a time mark in the clip and ask your question or I just don't particularly care. And just as importantly, you don't seem to care if you won't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I've done more than enough. Any readers here can watch my video and watch your video to see you dishonesty posted a video which cuts off Obama in *mid-sentence*. Cutting off his next sentence where he says... _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not in the continuous original 34 second clip that showed Obama encouraging illegals to vote. That doesn't erase that reality. I have no doubt that any rational person will not get down with your bull shit. So, I'm none too worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I posted contained the entire interview.
> 
> What you posted was an edited version of it which *cut off Obama in mid-sentence* and just before he says, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_""
> 
> If you weren't lying, you wouldn't be relying on an edited video.
Click to expand...


The reality is that the question and answer was designed/coded in such a way as to encourage illegal voting. I'll agree that some editing made it appear to be much more blatant than even they had scripted it. And if it was FNC or whoever, then that is quite dishonest.

1. Actress frames the question based upon illegal aliens voting and even asks if she should be fearful.
2. Obama says when you vote you are a citizen rather than saying you are a citizen and are thusly allowed to vote. 

Come on; we all know that this was scripted this way for a reason. Later in the interview, Obama even says illegals cannot vote. But he's trying to get the sound bite out there; and that's what happened. He's no dummy; of course he knows how to sell something illegal and cover his ass at the same time.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> I give you what you ask for and you still whine like a conservative. Typical. Meanwhile, you're basing your idiocy off of a video which cuts Obama off in mid-sentence and just before he points out the importance of citizens voting as illegals can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, I've watched the main clip in question (undedited). You gave me a sidebar based on a seven minute clip. I'm not going to cater to your laziness. Point to a time mark in the clip and ask your question or I just don't particularly care. And just as importantly, you don't seem to care if you won't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I've done more than enough. Any readers here can watch my video and watch your video to see you dishonesty posted a video which cuts off Obama in *mid-sentence*. Cutting off his next sentence where he says... _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not in the continuous original 34 second clip that showed Obama encouraging illegals to vote. That doesn't erase that reality. I have no doubt that any rational person will not get down with your bull shit. So, I'm none too worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I posted contained the entire interview.
> 
> What you posted was an edited version of it which *cut off Obama in mid-sentence* and just before he says, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_""
> 
> If you weren't lying, you wouldn't be relying on an edited video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reality is that the question and answer was designed/coded in such a way as to encourage illegal voting. I'll agree that some editing made it appear to be more blatant than even they had scripted it.
Click to expand...

Aside from your continued dishonesty and stupidity.... how does that video encourage illegals to vote?

*Again... *that video was released just days before the election and in California, like most states, it was too late to register to vote in the 2016 election.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

The beast... thinks that just because the fraud has not YET been exposed, that it  therefore doesn't exist.

What the beast fails to realize is that it's going to take some time to undo all the corruption the Dims have created to cover their nasty tracks.

But as their cover gets uncovered....the truth will eventually come to light.....and once again *the beast will be eating crow* like Mama June used to eat Moonpies.
(Mama June has since changed herself and is doing great....not so much for the beast.)


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, I've watched the main clip in question (undedited). You gave me a sidebar based on a seven minute clip. I'm not going to cater to your laziness. Point to a time mark in the clip and ask your question or I just don't particularly care. And just as importantly, you don't seem to care if you won't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I've done more than enough. Any readers here can watch my video and watch your video to see you dishonesty posted a video which cuts off Obama in *mid-sentence*. Cutting off his next sentence where he says... _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not in the continuous original 34 second clip that showed Obama encouraging illegals to vote. That doesn't erase that reality. I have no doubt that any rational person will not get down with your bull shit. So, I'm none too worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I posted contained the entire interview.
> 
> What you posted was an edited version of it which *cut off Obama in mid-sentence* and just before he says, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_""
> 
> If you weren't lying, you wouldn't be relying on an edited video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reality is that the question and answer was designed/coded in such a way as to encourage illegal voting. I'll agree that some editing made it appear to be more blatant than even they had scripted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your continued dishonesty and stupidity.... how does that video encourage illegals to vote?
> 
> *Again... *that video was released just days before the election and in California, like most states, it was too late to register to vote in the 2016 election.
Click to expand...


1. Actress frames the question based upon illegal aliens voting and even asks if she should be fearful.
2. Obama says when you vote you are a citizen rather than saying you are a citizen and are thusly allowed to vote.

Come on; we all know that this was scripted this way for a reason. Later in the interview, Obama even says illegals cannot vote. But he's trying to get the sound bite out there; and that's what happened. He's no dummy; of course he knows how to sell something illegal and cover his ass at the same time.


----------



## Faun

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The beast... thinks that just because the fraud has not YET been exposed, that it  therefore doesn't exist.
> 
> What the beast fails to realize is that it's going to take some time to undo all the corruption the Dims have created to cover their nasty tracks.
> 
> But as their cover gets uncovered....the truth will eventually come to light.....and once again *the beast will be eating crow* like Mama June used to eat Moonpies.
> (Mama June has since changed herself and is doing great....not so much for the beast.)


LOLOL

Imbecile... this isn't the first election the right has made these claims.

Exactly how many more years do you think you need to reach double digits of illegal aliens actually voting?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 1. Actress frames the question based upon illegal aliens voting and even asks if she should be fearful.
> 2. Obama says when you vote you are a citizen rather than saying you are a citizen and are thusly allowed to vote.
> 
> Come on; we all know that this was scripted this way for a reason. Later in the interview, Obama even says illegals cannot vote. But he's trying to get the sound bite out there; and that's what happened. He's no dummy; of course he knows how to sell something illegal and cover his ass at the same time.



This makes PERFECT sense.   The beast is being a F-tard


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I've done more than enough. Any readers here can watch my video and watch your video to see you dishonesty posted a video which cuts off Obama in *mid-sentence*. Cutting off his next sentence where he says... _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not in the continuous original 34 second clip that showed Obama encouraging illegals to vote. That doesn't erase that reality. I have no doubt that any rational person will not get down with your bull shit. So, I'm none too worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I posted contained the entire interview.
> 
> What you posted was an edited version of it which *cut off Obama in mid-sentence* and just before he says, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_""
> 
> If you weren't lying, you wouldn't be relying on an edited video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reality is that the question and answer was designed/coded in such a way as to encourage illegal voting. I'll agree that some editing made it appear to be more blatant than even they had scripted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your continued dishonesty and stupidity.... how does that video encourage illegals to vote?
> 
> *Again... *that video was released just days before the election and in California, like most states, it was too late to register to vote in the 2016 election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Actress frames the question based upon illegal aliens voting and even asks if she should be fearful.
> 2. Obama says when you vote you are a citizen rather than saying you are a citizen and are thusly allowed to vote.
> 
> Come on; we all know that this was scripted this way for a reason. Later in the interview, Obama even says illegals cannot vote. But he's trying to get the sound bite out there; and that's what happened. He's no dummy; of course he knows how to sell something illegal and cover his ass at the same time.
Click to expand...

Stop running away from my question......

How does that video encourage illegals to vote given it was released just days before the election; and in California, like most states, it was too late to register to vote in the 2016 election?


----------



## Faun

BasicHumanUnit said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Actress frames the question based upon illegal aliens voting and even asks if she should be fearful.
> 2. Obama says when you vote you are a citizen rather than saying you are a citizen and are thusly allowed to vote.
> 
> Come on; we all know that this was scripted this way for a reason. Later in the interview, Obama even says illegals cannot vote. But he's trying to get the sound bite out there; and that's what happened. He's no dummy; of course he knows how to sell something illegal and cover his ass at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes PERFECT sense.   The beast is being a F-tard
Click to expand...

It only makes sense to idiots since Obama was address Gina Rodriguez as a U.S. citizen as he says to her, *"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."* A statement which makes no sense if he thought he was addressing an illegal alien.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun

This bitch didn't say I'm a legal citizen but I'm worried about voting because.....

Nay, she said I call any contributors citizens and when I vote should I be fearful....

The set up is utter bull shit. And some illegal watching that is not aware of her citizenship status and even naturally presumes she's not a citizen (because no rational citizen is fearful of voting), then sees Obama say "when you vote you are a citizen" and they take courage. Come on, jack ass. This isn't even hard to get.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile... this isn't the first election the right has made these claims.
> 
> Exactly how many more years do you think you need to reach double digits of illegal aliens actually voting?



Asswipe....this isn't the first election your ilk have relied heavily on illegal votes just to stay in the race.

Just keep telling yourself lies and stay in denial.   Reality will kick your ass quite nicely.
Think November the 9th 2016....over and over and over  ;-)


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not in the continuous original 34 second clip that showed Obama encouraging illegals to vote. That doesn't erase that reality. I have no doubt that any rational person will not get down with your bull shit. So, I'm none too worried.
> 
> 
> 
> What I posted contained the entire interview.
> 
> What you posted was an edited version of it which *cut off Obama in mid-sentence* and just before he says, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_""
> 
> If you weren't lying, you wouldn't be relying on an edited video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reality is that the question and answer was designed/coded in such a way as to encourage illegal voting. I'll agree that some editing made it appear to be more blatant than even they had scripted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your continued dishonesty and stupidity.... how does that video encourage illegals to vote?
> 
> *Again... *that video was released just days before the election and in California, like most states, it was too late to register to vote in the 2016 election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Actress frames the question based upon illegal aliens voting and even asks if she should be fearful.
> 2. Obama says when you vote you are a citizen rather than saying you are a citizen and are thusly allowed to vote.
> 
> Come on; we all know that this was scripted this way for a reason. Later in the interview, Obama even says illegals cannot vote. But he's trying to get the sound bite out there; and that's what happened. He's no dummy; of course he knows how to sell something illegal and cover his ass at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop running away from my question......
> 
> How does that video encourage illegals to vote given it was released just days before the election; and in California, like most states, it was too late to register to vote in the 2016 election?
Click to expand...


Many illegals are registered, obviously. Obama is rallying them to follow through. And other states that allow last minute registration, well obviously it helps that, too.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun
> 
> This bitch didn't say I'm a legal citizen but I'm worried about voting because.....
> 
> Nay, she said I call any contributors citizens and when I vote should I be fearful....
> 
> The set up is utter bull shit. And some illegal watching that is not aware of her citizenship status and even naturally presumes she's not a citizen (because no rational citizen is fearful of voting), then sees Obama say "when you vote you are a citizen" and they take courage. Come on, jack ass. This isn't even hard to get.


She didn't have to say she was a citizen. She said she's a voter and voters, by law in all _60_ _states_, have to be U.S. citizens.

So when she asked, "so if I vote," it was clear she was a U.S. citizen even if Obama didn't already know before hand.

And it's beyond obvious to any thinking person that Obama responded to her question believing she is a U.S. citizen as he said...

_
"first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"


"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."


"...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."
_
And it's even more than obvious when I point out you dishonestly posted a video which edited most of those statements out.

If you actually had a valid point, you wouldn't be posting edited videos of their interview.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I posted contained the entire interview.
> 
> What you posted was an edited version of it which *cut off Obama in mid-sentence* and just before he says, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_""
> 
> If you weren't lying, you wouldn't be relying on an edited video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is that the question and answer was designed/coded in such a way as to encourage illegal voting. I'll agree that some editing made it appear to be more blatant than even they had scripted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your continued dishonesty and stupidity.... how does that video encourage illegals to vote?
> 
> *Again... *that video was released just days before the election and in California, like most states, it was too late to register to vote in the 2016 election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Actress frames the question based upon illegal aliens voting and even asks if she should be fearful.
> 2. Obama says when you vote you are a citizen rather than saying you are a citizen and are thusly allowed to vote.
> 
> Come on; we all know that this was scripted this way for a reason. Later in the interview, Obama even says illegals cannot vote. But he's trying to get the sound bite out there; and that's what happened. He's no dummy; of course he knows how to sell something illegal and cover his ass at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop running away from my question......
> 
> How does that video encourage illegals to vote given it was released just days before the election; and in California, like most states, it was too late to register to vote in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many illegals are registered, obviously. Obama is rallying them to follow through. And other states that allow last minute registration, well obviously it helps that, too.
Click to expand...

Thinking isn't your strong suit .... if illegals were already registered, then they weren't encouraged by the video. They would already be interested in voting.


----------



## Faun

Thanks for the bump to my ratings, BasicHumanUnit


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Look at the beasts' avatar...then the video in his signature.....

Do you really think you're arguing with someone who playing with a full deck?

lmao


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Faun said:


> Thanks for the bump to my ratings, BasicHumanUnit



Thanks for the laughs....imbecile


----------



## Faun

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Look at the beasts' avatar...then the video in his signature.....
> 
> Do you really think you're arguing with someone who playing with a full deck?
> 
> lmao


LOLOL

What's wrong with my avatar? It's the antagonist character from the movie, "Pan's Labyrinth." The movie I was watching when I joined here.

And a very well done movie at that. I highly recommend it....

Pan's Labyrinth (2006) - IMDb


----------



## Faun

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the bump to my ratings, BasicHumanUnit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laughs....imbecile
Click to expand...

What a pity all you can do is bump my ratings. You certainly have yet to put a dent in anything I've posted.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> This bitch didn't say I'm a legal citizen but I'm worried about voting because.....
> 
> Nay, she said I call any contributors citizens and when I vote should I be fearful....
> 
> The set up is utter bull shit. And some illegal watching that is not aware of her citizenship status and even naturally presumes she's not a citizen (because no rational citizen is fearful of voting), then sees Obama say "when you vote you are a citizen" and they take courage. Come on, jack ass. This isn't even hard to get.
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't have to say she was a citizen. She said she's a voter and voters, by law in all _60_ _states_, have to be U.S. citizens.
> 
> So when she asked, "so if I vote," it was clear she was a U.S. citizen even if Obama didn't already know before hand.
> 
> And it's beyond obvious to any thinking person that Obama responded to her question believing she is a U.S. citizen as he said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."
> _
> 
> And it's even more than obvious when I point out you dishonestly posted a video which edited most of those statements out.
> 
> If you actually had a valid point, you wouldn't be posting edited videos of their interview.
Click to expand...


Okay, by law "undocumented" persons are not citizens. She just had claimed they were. Nor is it rational for any citizen to be afraid of voting. It was not "clear" by her own definition of citizenship that she had presented in the very previous sentence. You don't get to make up your own rules or laws in an interview and then say well we should know this by law. She was already advocating breaking the law at that very point. This all as you put it is "beyond obvious."

Now, let me ask you straight up; do you think Obama is playing a game here? I'm guessing based on prior posts and your hyper partisanship in general that you'll say no. But this is clearly what he is doing. Any fair-minded person would say so.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is that the question and answer was designed/coded in such a way as to encourage illegal voting. I'll agree that some editing made it appear to be more blatant than even they had scripted it.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from your continued dishonesty and stupidity.... how does that video encourage illegals to vote?
> 
> *Again... *that video was released just days before the election and in California, like most states, it was too late to register to vote in the 2016 election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Actress frames the question based upon illegal aliens voting and even asks if she should be fearful.
> 2. Obama says when you vote you are a citizen rather than saying you are a citizen and are thusly allowed to vote.
> 
> Come on; we all know that this was scripted this way for a reason. Later in the interview, Obama even says illegals cannot vote. But he's trying to get the sound bite out there; and that's what happened. He's no dummy; of course he knows how to sell something illegal and cover his ass at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop running away from my question......
> 
> How does that video encourage illegals to vote given it was released just days before the election; and in California, like most states, it was too late to register to vote in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many illegals are registered, obviously. Obama is rallying them to follow through. And other states that allow last minute registration, well obviously it helps that, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thinking isn't your strong suit .... if illegals were already registered, then they weren't encouraged by the video. They would already be interested in voting.
Click to expand...


Yea, there's no such thing as fence sitters in this world. Lying is your strong suit.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from your continued dishonesty and stupidity.... how does that video encourage illegals to vote?
> 
> *Again... *that video was released just days before the election and in California, like most states, it was too late to register to vote in the 2016 election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Actress frames the question based upon illegal aliens voting and even asks if she should be fearful.
> 2. Obama says when you vote you are a citizen rather than saying you are a citizen and are thusly allowed to vote.
> 
> Come on; we all know that this was scripted this way for a reason. Later in the interview, Obama even says illegals cannot vote. But he's trying to get the sound bite out there; and that's what happened. He's no dummy; of course he knows how to sell something illegal and cover his ass at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop running away from my question......
> 
> How does that video encourage illegals to vote given it was released just days before the election; and in California, like most states, it was too late to register to vote in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many illegals are registered, obviously. Obama is rallying them to follow through. And other states that allow last minute registration, well obviously it helps that, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thinking isn't your strong suit .... if illegals were already registered, then they weren't encouraged by the video. They would already be interested in voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, there's no such thing as fence sitters in this world. Lying is your strong suit.
Click to expand...

Prove it by quoting a lie I've told...


----------



## IM2

I apologize faun. That post was not for you.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Actress frames the question based upon illegal aliens voting and even asks if she should be fearful.
> 2. Obama says when you vote you are a citizen rather than saying you are a citizen and are thusly allowed to vote.
> 
> Come on; we all know that this was scripted this way for a reason. Later in the interview, Obama even says illegals cannot vote. But he's trying to get the sound bite out there; and that's what happened. He's no dummy; of course he knows how to sell something illegal and cover his ass at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop running away from my question......
> 
> How does that video encourage illegals to vote given it was released just days before the election; and in California, like most states, it was too late to register to vote in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many illegals are registered, obviously. Obama is rallying them to follow through. And other states that allow last minute registration, well obviously it helps that, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thinking isn't your strong suit .... if illegals were already registered, then they weren't encouraged by the video. They would already be interested in voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, there's no such thing as fence sitters in this world. Lying is your strong suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it by quoting a lie I've told...
Click to expand...


Pretending there are no fence sitters is disingenuous. Pretending this is not a play is disingenuous. Frankly, I'd respect you more if you owned your cheating. But you sit here and spend all this time trying to bull shit me.....


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> This bitch didn't say I'm a legal citizen but I'm worried about voting because.....
> 
> Nay, she said I call any contributors citizens and when I vote should I be fearful....
> 
> The set up is utter bull shit. And some illegal watching that is not aware of her citizenship status and even naturally presumes she's not a citizen (because no rational citizen is fearful of voting), then sees Obama say "when you vote you are a citizen" and they take courage. Come on, jack ass. This isn't even hard to get.
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't have to say she was a citizen. She said she's a voter and voters, by law in all _60_ _states_, have to be U.S. citizens.
> 
> So when she asked, "so if I vote," it was clear she was a U.S. citizen even if Obama didn't already know before hand.
> 
> And it's beyond obvious to any thinking person that Obama responded to her question believing she is a U.S. citizen as he said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."
> _
> 
> And it's even more than obvious when I point out you dishonestly posted a video which edited most of those statements out.
> 
> If you actually had a valid point, you wouldn't be posting edited videos of their interview.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, by law "undocumented" persons are not citizens. She just had claimed they were. Nor is it rational for any citizen to be afraid of voting. It was not "clear" by her own definition of citizenship that she had presented in the very previous sentence. You don't get to make up your own rules or laws in an interview and then say well we should know this by law. She was already advocating breaking the law at that very point. This all as you put it is "beyond obvious."
> 
> Now, let me ask you straight up; do you think Obama is playing a game here? I'm guessing based on prior posts and your hyper partisanship in general that you'll say no. But this is clearly what he is doing. Any fair-minded person would say so.
Click to expand...

Now you're making shit up. Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen herself, expressed a fear, along with a rationale for that fear, of voting. So for you to state there is no such rationale in the face of her expressing one is outright bullshit.

And again, it may not have been clear to you, but you're a conservative. No doubt a lot sails clear over your head. But it's obvious that Obama was just a wee bit sharper than you as he picked up on it. That's obvious by his response he knows he's talking to a U.S. citizen. And again, his comments you gloss over...

_* "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"​_

_* "If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_

_* "...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."_​
Those responses would make zero sense if said  to a non-U.S. citizen.

I can't answer your question about Obama "playing a game" since I have no idea what game it is you _think_ he's playing. If by "game," you mean encouraging illegals to vote, of course not. There no lucid evidence to support such nonsense. Especially coming from the poster who dishonestly posted an edited video of that interview which cut off Obama in mid-sentence, omitted most of his statements I quoted above, and cut out Obama twice promoting a website which states voters must be U.S. citizens.

*How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*


----------



## Aletheia4u

Faun said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's more evidence that brain-dead cons do nothing other than fall for fake news, not bother to factcheck the nonsense they're fed, but then regurgitate it anyway without a care in the world that they're propagating bullshit.
> 
> Watch this....
> 
> The idiot I'm responding to posts a link stating...
> 
> *More than three million illegal immigrants cast votes in the U.S. presidential election, according to a report from VoteFraud.org.*
> 
> The organization’s founder Gregg Phillips said they reached that number after analyzing a whopping 180 million voter registrations from across the country.​
> And what does votefraud.org, also known as electionnightgatekeepers.com, say about that ... ?
> 
> They say they have no such report and that not only is Gregg Phillips not their founder, they never heard of him until InfoWars put out fake news connecting Phillips with them.
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton*​
> Now that this con is caught propagating rightwing bullshit, will he own up to it? Of course not, he'll make excuses for why his bullshit should  it be bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link of www.com is not a real link. I guess you're just doing a fake news thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies...
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org* and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had *never heard of Greg Phillips* when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there any fake news you don't fall for??
> 
> Rosa Ortega is not an illegal immigrant. She is a legal resident of Texas.
> 
> *Illegal Voting Gets Texas Woman 8 Years in Prison, and Certain Deportation*
> 
> _Despite repeated statements by Republican political leaders that American elections are rife with illegal voting, credible reports of fraud have been hard to find and convictions rarer still.
> 
> That may help explain the unusually heavy penalty imposed on Rosa Maria Ortega, 37, *a permanent resident* and a mother of four who lives outside Dallas. On Thursday, a Fort Worth judge sentenced her to eight years in prison — and almost certainly deportation later — after she voted illegally in elections in 2012 and 2014._​
> Oh, and keep reading the article....
> 
> *Ms. Ortega was a registered Republican.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shows how easy that it is for anyone to vote many of times in a certain election. The reason why she has gotten caught. It was behind the President accusation of election fraud, And it says that she is not a citizen. American citizens cannot be deported back to Mexico and which she will be deported.
> But I do wished that they can deport American citizens to Mexico. To show all of Hillary's supporters how good that they had it over here. People are more appreciative when they doesn't have it anymore.
> 
> 
> Obama was working very hard to get Hillary elected.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Aletheia4u said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's more evidence that brain-dead cons do nothing other than fall for fake news, not bother to factcheck the nonsense they're fed, but then regurgitate it anyway without a care in the world that they're propagating bullshit.
> 
> Watch this....
> 
> The idiot I'm responding to posts a link stating...
> 
> *More than three million illegal immigrants cast votes in the U.S. presidential election, according to a report from VoteFraud.org.*
> 
> The organization’s founder Gregg Phillips said they reached that number after analyzing a whopping 180 million voter registrations from across the country.​
> And what does votefraud.org, also known as electionnightgatekeepers.com, say about that ... ?
> 
> They say they have no such report and that not only is Gregg Phillips not their founder, they never heard of him until InfoWars put out fake news connecting Phillips with them.
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton*​
> Now that this con is caught propagating rightwing bullshit, will he own up to it? Of course not, he'll make excuses for why his bullshit should  it be bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link of www.com is not a real link. I guess you're just doing a fake news thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies...
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org* and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had *never heard of Greg Phillips* when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there any fake news you don't fall for??
> 
> Rosa Ortega is not an illegal immigrant. She is a legal resident of Texas.
> 
> *Illegal Voting Gets Texas Woman 8 Years in Prison, and Certain Deportation*
> 
> _Despite repeated statements by Republican political leaders that American elections are rife with illegal voting, credible reports of fraud have been hard to find and convictions rarer still.
> 
> That may help explain the unusually heavy penalty imposed on Rosa Maria Ortega, 37, *a permanent resident* and a mother of four who lives outside Dallas. On Thursday, a Fort Worth judge sentenced her to eight years in prison — and almost certainly deportation later — after she voted illegally in elections in 2012 and 2014._​
> Oh, and keep reading the article....
> 
> *Ms. Ortega was a registered Republican.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shows how easy that it is for anyone to vote many of times in a certain election. The reason why she has gotten caught. It was behind the President accusation of election fraud, And it says that she is not a citizen. American citizens cannot be deported back to Mexico and which she will be deported.
> But I do wished that they can deport American citizens to Mexico. To show all of Hillary's supporters how good that they had it over here. People are more appreciative when they doesn't have it anymore.
> 
> 
> Obama was working very hard to get Hillary elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

None of which has anything to do with illegal aliens voting.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Faun said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link of www.com is not a real link. I guess you're just doing a fake news thing.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies...
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org* and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had *never heard of Greg Phillips* when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there any fake news you don't fall for??
> 
> Rosa Ortega is not an illegal immigrant. She is a legal resident of Texas.
> 
> *Illegal Voting Gets Texas Woman 8 Years in Prison, and Certain Deportation*
> 
> _Despite repeated statements by Republican political leaders that American elections are rife with illegal voting, credible reports of fraud have been hard to find and convictions rarer still.
> 
> That may help explain the unusually heavy penalty imposed on Rosa Maria Ortega, 37, *a permanent resident* and a mother of four who lives outside Dallas. On Thursday, a Fort Worth judge sentenced her to eight years in prison — and almost certainly deportation later — after she voted illegally in elections in 2012 and 2014._​
> Oh, and keep reading the article....
> 
> *Ms. Ortega was a registered Republican.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shows how easy that it is for anyone to vote many of times in a certain election. The reason why she has gotten caught. It was behind the President accusation of election fraud, And it says that she is not a citizen. American citizens cannot be deported back to Mexico and which she will be deported.
> But I do wished that they can deport American citizens to Mexico. To show all of Hillary's supporters how good that they had it over here. People are more appreciative when they doesn't have it anymore.
> 
> 
> Obama was working very hard to get Hillary elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which has anything to do with illegal aliens voting.
Click to expand...

 Well, you said that it was impossible for so many illegal votes that can come up to 3 millions. But I was showing the possibilities. Like the woman that was one of Obama's  amnesty immigrants. She was given a I.D. so that she can vote. Because Obama has given her permission to become a citizen so that Hillary can have someone to vote for her, doesn't make her a citizen, but she was used as a pawn.


----------



## Faun

Aletheia4u said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies...
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org* and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had *never heard of Greg Phillips* when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fake news you don't fall for??
> 
> Rosa Ortega is not an illegal immigrant. She is a legal resident of Texas.
> 
> *Illegal Voting Gets Texas Woman 8 Years in Prison, and Certain Deportation*
> 
> _Despite repeated statements by Republican political leaders that American elections are rife with illegal voting, credible reports of fraud have been hard to find and convictions rarer still.
> 
> That may help explain the unusually heavy penalty imposed on Rosa Maria Ortega, 37, *a permanent resident* and a mother of four who lives outside Dallas. On Thursday, a Fort Worth judge sentenced her to eight years in prison — and almost certainly deportation later — after she voted illegally in elections in 2012 and 2014._​
> Oh, and keep reading the article....
> 
> *Ms. Ortega was a registered Republican.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shows how easy that it is for anyone to vote many of times in a certain election. The reason why she has gotten caught. It was behind the President accusation of election fraud, And it says that she is not a citizen. American citizens cannot be deported back to Mexico and which she will be deported.
> But I do wished that they can deport American citizens to Mexico. To show all of Hillary's supporters how good that they had it over here. People are more appreciative when they doesn't have it anymore.
> 
> 
> Obama was working very hard to get Hillary elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which has anything to do with illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you said that it was impossible for so many illegal votes that can come up to 3 millions. But I was showing the possibilities. Like the woman that was one of Obama's  amnesty immigrants. She was given a I.D. so that she can vote. Because Obama has given her permission to become a citizen so that Hillary can have someone to vote for her, doesn't make her a citizen, but she was used as a pawn.
Click to expand...

What women are you talking about? Rosa Ortega? The woman sentenced to 8 years for voter fraud?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link of www.com is not a real link. I guess you're just doing a fake news thing.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies...
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org* and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had *never heard of Greg Phillips* when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there any fake news you don't fall for??
> 
> Rosa Ortega is not an illegal immigrant. She is a legal resident of Texas.
> 
> *Illegal Voting Gets Texas Woman 8 Years in Prison, and Certain Deportation*
> 
> _Despite repeated statements by Republican political leaders that American elections are rife with illegal voting, credible reports of fraud have been hard to find and convictions rarer still.
> 
> That may help explain the unusually heavy penalty imposed on Rosa Maria Ortega, 37, *a permanent resident* and a mother of four who lives outside Dallas. On Thursday, a Fort Worth judge sentenced her to eight years in prison — and almost certainly deportation later — after she voted illegally in elections in 2012 and 2014._​
> Oh, and keep reading the article....
> 
> *Ms. Ortega was a registered Republican.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shows how easy that it is for anyone to vote many of times in a certain election. The reason why she has gotten caught. It was behind the President accusation of election fraud, And it says that she is not a citizen. American citizens cannot be deported back to Mexico and which she will be deported.
> But I do wished that they can deport American citizens to Mexico. To show all of Hillary's supporters how good that they had it over here. People are more appreciative when they doesn't have it anymore.
> 
> 
> Obama was working very hard to get Hillary elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which has anything to do with illegal aliens voting.
Click to expand...



Everyone knows you're a liar, Ugg.....and that Democrats both encourage and ignore illegal aliens voting.

BTW....how many illegal aliens reside in this country?



On the bright side for you, at least mirrors can't talk and lucky for you they can't laugh either!


----------



## Aletheia4u

Faun said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fake news you don't fall for??
> 
> Rosa Ortega is not an illegal immigrant. She is a legal resident of Texas.
> 
> *Illegal Voting Gets Texas Woman 8 Years in Prison, and Certain Deportation*
> 
> _Despite repeated statements by Republican political leaders that American elections are rife with illegal voting, credible reports of fraud have been hard to find and convictions rarer still.
> 
> That may help explain the unusually heavy penalty imposed on Rosa Maria Ortega, 37, *a permanent resident* and a mother of four who lives outside Dallas. On Thursday, a Fort Worth judge sentenced her to eight years in prison — and almost certainly deportation later — after she voted illegally in elections in 2012 and 2014._​
> Oh, and keep reading the article....
> 
> *Ms. Ortega was a registered Republican.*​
> 
> 
> 
> It shows how easy that it is for anyone to vote many of times in a certain election. The reason why she has gotten caught. It was behind the President accusation of election fraud, And it says that she is not a citizen. American citizens cannot be deported back to Mexico and which she will be deported.
> But I do wished that they can deport American citizens to Mexico. To show all of Hillary's supporters how good that they had it over here. People are more appreciative when they doesn't have it anymore.
> 
> 
> Obama was working very hard to get Hillary elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which has anything to do with illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you said that it was impossible for so many illegal votes that can come up to 3 millions. But I was showing the possibilities. Like the woman that was one of Obama's  amnesty immigrants. She was given a I.D. so that she can vote. Because Obama has given her permission to become a citizen so that Hillary can have someone to vote for her, doesn't make her a citizen, but she was used as a pawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What women are you talking about? Rosa Ortega? The woman sentenced to 8 years for voter fraud?
Click to expand...

 That will be deported when she finishes her sentences.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies...
> 
> *We at Votefraud.org* and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had *never heard of Greg Phillips* when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fake news you don't fall for??
> 
> Rosa Ortega is not an illegal immigrant. She is a legal resident of Texas.
> 
> *Illegal Voting Gets Texas Woman 8 Years in Prison, and Certain Deportation*
> 
> _Despite repeated statements by Republican political leaders that American elections are rife with illegal voting, credible reports of fraud have been hard to find and convictions rarer still.
> 
> That may help explain the unusually heavy penalty imposed on Rosa Maria Ortega, 37, *a permanent resident* and a mother of four who lives outside Dallas. On Thursday, a Fort Worth judge sentenced her to eight years in prison — and almost certainly deportation later — after she voted illegally in elections in 2012 and 2014._​
> Oh, and keep reading the article....
> 
> *Ms. Ortega was a registered Republican.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shows how easy that it is for anyone to vote many of times in a certain election. The reason why she has gotten caught. It was behind the President accusation of election fraud, And it says that she is not a citizen. American citizens cannot be deported back to Mexico and which she will be deported.
> But I do wished that they can deport American citizens to Mexico. To show all of Hillary's supporters how good that they had it over here. People are more appreciative when they doesn't have it anymore.
> 
> 
> Obama was working very hard to get Hillary elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which has anything to do with illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows you're a liar, Ugg.....and that Democrats both encourage and ignore illegal aliens voting.
> 
> BTW....how many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side for you, at least mirrors can't talk and lucky for you they can't laugh either!
Click to expand...

Slobbers the lying idiot who admits she makes numbers up on the forum.


----------



## Faun

Aletheia4u said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows how easy that it is for anyone to vote many of times in a certain election. The reason why she has gotten caught. It was behind the President accusation of election fraud, And it says that she is not a citizen. American citizens cannot be deported back to Mexico and which she will be deported.
> But I do wished that they can deport American citizens to Mexico. To show all of Hillary's supporters how good that they had it over here. People are more appreciative when they doesn't have it anymore.
> 
> 
> Obama was working very hard to get Hillary elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which has anything to do with illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you said that it was impossible for so many illegal votes that can come up to 3 millions. But I was showing the possibilities. Like the woman that was one of Obama's  amnesty immigrants. She was given a I.D. so that she can vote. Because Obama has given her permission to become a citizen so that Hillary can have someone to vote for her, doesn't make her a citizen, but she was used as a pawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What women are you talking about? Rosa Ortega? The woman sentenced to 8 years for voter fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will be deported when she finishes her sentences.
Click to expand...

Imbecile... you said Obama gave her permission to become a citizen so she could vote for Hillary... *she was a registered Republican and didn't vote at all in 2016.*



Grow a brain.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fake news you don't fall for??
> 
> Rosa Ortega is not an illegal immigrant. She is a legal resident of Texas.
> 
> *Illegal Voting Gets Texas Woman 8 Years in Prison, and Certain Deportation*
> 
> _Despite repeated statements by Republican political leaders that American elections are rife with illegal voting, credible reports of fraud have been hard to find and convictions rarer still.
> 
> That may help explain the unusually heavy penalty imposed on Rosa Maria Ortega, 37, *a permanent resident* and a mother of four who lives outside Dallas. On Thursday, a Fort Worth judge sentenced her to eight years in prison — and almost certainly deportation later — after she voted illegally in elections in 2012 and 2014._​
> Oh, and keep reading the article....
> 
> *Ms. Ortega was a registered Republican.*​
> 
> 
> 
> It shows how easy that it is for anyone to vote many of times in a certain election. The reason why she has gotten caught. It was behind the President accusation of election fraud, And it says that she is not a citizen. American citizens cannot be deported back to Mexico and which she will be deported.
> But I do wished that they can deport American citizens to Mexico. To show all of Hillary's supporters how good that they had it over here. People are more appreciative when they doesn't have it anymore.
> 
> 
> Obama was working very hard to get Hillary elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which has anything to do with illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows you're a liar, Ugg.....and that Democrats both encourage and ignore illegal aliens voting.
> 
> BTW....how many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side for you, at least mirrors can't talk and lucky for you they can't laugh either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the lying idiot who admits she makes numbers up on the forum.
Click to expand...




You're taking quite a beating in this thread, aren't you, Ugly.


And it would be even worse if you answered this question:

*How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*


1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?


2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either

a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.

or

b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.



3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:

millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.



I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows how easy that it is for anyone to vote many of times in a certain election. The reason why she has gotten caught. It was behind the President accusation of election fraud, And it says that she is not a citizen. American citizens cannot be deported back to Mexico and which she will be deported.
> But I do wished that they can deport American citizens to Mexico. To show all of Hillary's supporters how good that they had it over here. People are more appreciative when they doesn't have it anymore.
> 
> 
> Obama was working very hard to get Hillary elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which has anything to do with illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows you're a liar, Ugg.....and that Democrats both encourage and ignore illegal aliens voting.
> 
> BTW....how many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side for you, at least mirrors can't talk and lucky for you they can't laugh either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the lying idiot who admits she makes numbers up on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking quite a beating in this thread, aren't you, Ugly.
> 
> 
> And it would be even worse if you answered this question:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?
> 
> 
> 2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either
> 
> a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.
> 
> or
> 
> b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:
> 
> millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!
Click to expand...

^^^ more PoliticalHack delirium ^^^


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which has anything to do with illegal aliens voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows you're a liar, Ugg.....and that Democrats both encourage and ignore illegal aliens voting.
> 
> BTW....how many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side for you, at least mirrors can't talk and lucky for you they can't laugh either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the lying idiot who admits she makes numbers up on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking quite a beating in this thread, aren't you, Ugly.
> 
> 
> And it would be even worse if you answered this question:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?
> 
> 
> 2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either
> 
> a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.
> 
> or
> 
> b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:
> 
> millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ more PoliticalHack delirium ^^^
Click to expand...






*How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which has anything to do with illegal aliens voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows you're a liar, Ugg.....and that Democrats both encourage and ignore illegal aliens voting.
> 
> BTW....how many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side for you, at least mirrors can't talk and lucky for you they can't laugh either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the lying idiot who admits she makes numbers up on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking quite a beating in this thread, aren't you, Ugly.
> 
> 
> And it would be even worse if you answered this question:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?
> 
> 
> 2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either
> 
> a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.
> 
> or
> 
> b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:
> 
> millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ more PoliticalHack delirium ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
Click to expand...

At the rate you're going, it will be fewer than the number of times you keep repeating the same question I've already answered.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows you're a liar, Ugg.....and that Democrats both encourage and ignore illegal aliens voting.
> 
> BTW....how many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side for you, at least mirrors can't talk and lucky for you they can't laugh either!
> 
> 
> 
> Slobbers the lying idiot who admits she makes numbers up on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking quite a beating in this thread, aren't you, Ugly.
> 
> 
> And it would be even worse if you answered this question:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?
> 
> 
> 2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either
> 
> a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.
> 
> or
> 
> b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:
> 
> millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ more PoliticalHack delirium ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the rate you're going, it will be fewer than the number of times you keep repeating the same question I've already answered.
Click to expand...





We both know you have refused to answer the question.....

Try now:
*How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slobbers the lying idiot who admits she makes numbers up on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking quite a beating in this thread, aren't you, Ugly.
> 
> 
> And it would be even worse if you answered this question:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?
> 
> 
> 2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either
> 
> a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.
> 
> or
> 
> b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:
> 
> millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ more PoliticalHack delirium ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the rate you're going, it will be fewer than the number of times you keep repeating the same question I've already answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both know you have refused to answer the question.....
> 
> Try now:
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Your derangement worsens. How have I refused to answer a question I already answered??


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> This bitch didn't say I'm a legal citizen but I'm worried about voting because.....
> 
> Nay, she said I call any contributors citizens and when I vote should I be fearful....
> 
> The set up is utter bull shit. And some illegal watching that is not aware of her citizenship status and even naturally presumes she's not a citizen (because no rational citizen is fearful of voting), then sees Obama say "when you vote you are a citizen" and they take courage. Come on, jack ass. This isn't even hard to get.
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't have to say she was a citizen. She said she's a voter and voters, by law in all _60_ _states_, have to be U.S. citizens.
> 
> So when she asked, "so if I vote," it was clear she was a U.S. citizen even if Obama didn't already know before hand.
> 
> And it's beyond obvious to any thinking person that Obama responded to her question believing she is a U.S. citizen as he said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."
> _
> 
> And it's even more than obvious when I point out you dishonestly posted a video which edited most of those statements out.
> 
> If you actually had a valid point, you wouldn't be posting edited videos of their interview.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, by law "undocumented" persons are not citizens. She just had claimed they were. Nor is it rational for any citizen to be afraid of voting. It was not "clear" by her own definition of citizenship that she had presented in the very previous sentence. You don't get to make up your own rules or laws in an interview and then say well we should know this by law. She was already advocating breaking the law at that very point. This all as you put it is "beyond obvious."
> 
> Now, let me ask you straight up; do you think Obama is playing a game here? I'm guessing based on prior posts and your hyper partisanship in general that you'll say no. But this is clearly what he is doing. Any fair-minded person would say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're making shit up. Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen herself, expressed a fear, along with a rationale for that fear, of voting. So for you to state there is no such rationale in the face of her expressing one is outright bullshit.
> 
> And again, it may not have been clear to you, but you're a conservative. No doubt a lot sails clear over your head. But it's obvious that Obama was just a wee bit sharper than you as he picked up on it. That's obvious by his response he knows he's talking to a U.S. citizen. And again, his comments you gloss over...
> 
> _* "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"_
> 
> _* "If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> _* "...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."_​
> Those responses would make zero sense if said  to a non-U.S. citizen.
> 
> I can't answer your question about Obama "playing a game" since I have no idea what game it is you _think_ he's playing. If by "game," you mean encouraging illegals to vote, of course not. There no lucid evidence to support such nonsense. Especially coming from the poster who dishonestly posted an edited video of that interview which cut off Obama in mid-sentence, omitted most of his statements I quoted above, and cut out Obama twice promoting a website which states voters must be U.S. citizens.
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
Click to expand...


The "fear" was that if she voted would immigration know where she lives and would they come for her family. That's a total bull shit "fear" for a citizen voter. That doesn't even make sense. But again she doesn't make clear that she is even a citizen and the viewer isn't even hearing it in those terms. Rather, they're hearing "when you vote you're a citizen." They do a great job of selling this as a patriotic rite of passage for illegals.

You did answer the question. You don't think Obama is playing a game. But this is a scripted "interview" complete with takes like a Hollywood shoot. It's why it's an actress and not a journalist asking the questions. It is Obama's duty as the chief executive of the country to take great care. He does not do that. He was always a fraudulent president. Good riddance.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

PoliticalChic said:


> Try now:
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*



Faun

You afraid to answer a simple question?


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> This bitch didn't say I'm a legal citizen but I'm worried about voting because.....
> 
> Nay, she said I call any contributors citizens and when I vote should I be fearful....
> 
> The set up is utter bull shit. And some illegal watching that is not aware of her citizenship status and even naturally presumes she's not a citizen (because no rational citizen is fearful of voting), then sees Obama say "when you vote you are a citizen" and they take courage. Come on, jack ass. This isn't even hard to get.
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't have to say she was a citizen. She said she's a voter and voters, by law in all _60_ _states_, have to be U.S. citizens.
> 
> So when she asked, "so if I vote," it was clear she was a U.S. citizen even if Obama didn't already know before hand.
> 
> And it's beyond obvious to any thinking person that Obama responded to her question believing she is a U.S. citizen as he said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."
> _
> 
> And it's even more than obvious when I point out you dishonestly posted a video which edited most of those statements out.
> 
> If you actually had a valid point, you wouldn't be posting edited videos of their interview.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, by law "undocumented" persons are not citizens. She just had claimed they were. Nor is it rational for any citizen to be afraid of voting. It was not "clear" by her own definition of citizenship that she had presented in the very previous sentence. You don't get to make up your own rules or laws in an interview and then say well we should know this by law. She was already advocating breaking the law at that very point. This all as you put it is "beyond obvious."
> 
> Now, let me ask you straight up; do you think Obama is playing a game here? I'm guessing based on prior posts and your hyper partisanship in general that you'll say no. But this is clearly what he is doing. Any fair-minded person would say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're making shit up. Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen herself, expressed a fear, along with a rationale for that fear, of voting. So for you to state there is no such rationale in the face of her expressing one is outright bullshit.
> 
> And again, it may not have been clear to you, but you're a conservative. No doubt a lot sails clear over your head. But it's obvious that Obama was just a wee bit sharper than you as he picked up on it. That's obvious by his response he knows he's talking to a U.S. citizen. And again, his comments you gloss over...
> 
> _* "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"_
> 
> _* "If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> _* "...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."_​
> Those responses would make zero sense if said  to a non-U.S. citizen.
> 
> I can't answer your question about Obama "playing a game" since I have no idea what game it is you _think_ he's playing. If by "game," you mean encouraging illegals to vote, of course not. There no lucid evidence to support such nonsense. Especially coming from the poster who dishonestly posted an edited video of that interview which cut off Obama in mid-sentence, omitted most of his statements I quoted above, and cut out Obama twice promoting a website which states voters must be U.S. citizens.
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "fear" was that if she voted would immigration know where she lives and would they come for her family. That's a total bull shit "fear" for a citizen voter. That doesn't even make sense. But again she doesn't make clear that she is even a citizen and the viewer isn't even hearing it in those terms. Rather, they're hearing "when you vote you're a citizen." They do a great job of selling this as a patriotic rite of passage for illegals.
> 
> You did answer the question. You don't think Obama is playing a game. But this is a scripted "interview" complete with takes like a Hollywood shoot. It's why it's an actress and not a journalist asking the questions. It is Obama's duty as the chief executive of the country to take great care. He does not do that. He was always a fraudulent president. Good riddance.
Click to expand...

Hate to break the news to ya -- but you don't get to tell others what they should or should not fear. She said it's a fear. There's no reason not to believe her.

But more importantly, you ran from my question again...

*How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try now:
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> You afraid to answer a simple question?
Click to expand...

How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try now:
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> You afraid to answer a simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?
Click to expand...



Watch this:
Soooo....what's the answer you've already answered?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try now:
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> You afraid to answer a simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this:
> Soooo....what's the answer you've already answered?
Click to expand...

The same as the first time I answered. You're certainly free to search for it.

Were you watching?


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slobbers the lying idiot who admits she makes numbers up on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking quite a beating in this thread, aren't you, Ugly.
> 
> 
> And it would be even worse if you answered this question:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?
> 
> 
> 2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either
> 
> a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.
> 
> or
> 
> b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:
> 
> millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ more PoliticalHack delirium ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the rate you're going, it will be fewer than the number of times you keep repeating the same question I've already answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both know you have refused to answer the question.....
> 
> Try now:
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
Click to expand...

Been answered & re posted that 1 out of 4 Americans are illegal.

This is how fucking stupid you are.,


----------



## RealDave

I winder how many of the foreign workers Trump brings in to work in his Hotels & Vineyards voted?

As the Trumpettes ha e a fit about illegal immigrants taking jobs, you orange buddy been imported workers for years & years.


Another example of just how fucking stupid Trumpettes are.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try now:
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> You afraid to answer a simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this:
> Soooo....what's the answer you've already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same as the first time I answered. You're certainly free to search for it.
> 
> Were you watching?
Click to expand...



Why would I search for it?

You're here pretending to have answered it.....what is the answer?


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> I winder how many of the foreign workers Trump brings in to work in his Hotels & Vineyards voted?
> 
> As the Trumpettes ha e a fit about illegal immigrants taking jobs, you orange buddy been imported workers for years & years.
> 
> 
> Another example of just how fucking stupid Trumpettes are.





"I winder (sic) how many of the foreign workers Trump brings in to work in his Hotels & Vineyards voted?"

Do you have a tape of Trump instructing any foreign workers to illegally vote?

I have one of Hussein Obama instructing illegal aliens to vote.....




1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.



2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."



@ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:


*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*



3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'


_Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_


_'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_






_4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_


_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_



_5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._



_Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._


_Are you?_







Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> This bitch didn't say I'm a legal citizen but I'm worried about voting because.....
> 
> Nay, she said I call any contributors citizens and when I vote should I be fearful....
> 
> The set up is utter bull shit. And some illegal watching that is not aware of her citizenship status and even naturally presumes she's not a citizen (because no rational citizen is fearful of voting), then sees Obama say "when you vote you are a citizen" and they take courage. Come on, jack ass. This isn't even hard to get.
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't have to say she was a citizen. She said she's a voter and voters, by law in all _60_ _states_, have to be U.S. citizens.
> 
> So when she asked, "so if I vote," it was clear she was a U.S. citizen even if Obama didn't already know before hand.
> 
> And it's beyond obvious to any thinking person that Obama responded to her question believing she is a U.S. citizen as he said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."
> _
> 
> And it's even more than obvious when I point out you dishonestly posted a video which edited most of those statements out.
> 
> If you actually had a valid point, you wouldn't be posting edited videos of their interview.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, by law "undocumented" persons are not citizens. She just had claimed they were. Nor is it rational for any citizen to be afraid of voting. It was not "clear" by her own definition of citizenship that she had presented in the very previous sentence. You don't get to make up your own rules or laws in an interview and then say well we should know this by law. She was already advocating breaking the law at that very point. This all as you put it is "beyond obvious."
> 
> Now, let me ask you straight up; do you think Obama is playing a game here? I'm guessing based on prior posts and your hyper partisanship in general that you'll say no. But this is clearly what he is doing. Any fair-minded person would say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're making shit up. Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen herself, expressed a fear, along with a rationale for that fear, of voting. So for you to state there is no such rationale in the face of her expressing one is outright bullshit.
> 
> And again, it may not have been clear to you, but you're a conservative. No doubt a lot sails clear over your head. But it's obvious that Obama was just a wee bit sharper than you as he picked up on it. That's obvious by his response he knows he's talking to a U.S. citizen. And again, his comments you gloss over...
> 
> _* "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"_
> 
> _* "If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> _* "...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."_​
> Those responses would make zero sense if said  to a non-U.S. citizen.
> 
> I can't answer your question about Obama "playing a game" since I have no idea what game it is you _think_ he's playing. If by "game," you mean encouraging illegals to vote, of course not. There no lucid evidence to support such nonsense. Especially coming from the poster who dishonestly posted an edited video of that interview which cut off Obama in mid-sentence, omitted most of his statements I quoted above, and cut out Obama twice promoting a website which states voters must be U.S. citizens.
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "fear" was that if she voted would immigration know where she lives and would they come for her family. That's a total bull shit "fear" for a citizen voter. That doesn't even make sense. But again she doesn't make clear that she is even a citizen and the viewer isn't even hearing it in those terms. Rather, they're hearing "when you vote you're a citizen." They do a great job of selling this as a patriotic rite of passage for illegals.
> 
> You did answer the question. You don't think Obama is playing a game. But this is a scripted "interview" complete with takes like a Hollywood shoot. It's why it's an actress and not a journalist asking the questions. It is Obama's duty as the chief executive of the country to take great care. He does not do that. He was always a fraudulent president. Good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate to break the news to ya -- but you don't get to tell others what they should or should not fear. She said it's a fear. There's no reason not to believe her.
> 
> But more importantly, you ran from my question again...
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
Click to expand...


Hate to break it to ya; but only stupid people take things at face value. I don't have to give credence into this lady's phony fears. 

 "There's no reason not to believe her."

By her own admission she's an advocate for illegal aliens. There's plenty of reasons not to trust her or this "president" who is trading in fraudulent votes.

You make all these bull shit statements and then you tack on some bull shit that we covered in bold.  This is so later you can go, "oh you didn't answer my question."

Get real, dude. Nobody takes you seriously. You literally just said that we need to trust and not question liars. Well, I know that works for liberal minions like you; but some of us have values that go deeper than that. Some of us aren't useful idiots.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try now:
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> You afraid to answer a simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?
Click to expand...


I don't recall your answer. Seems like a simple enough question. Throw out a number and stop stalling.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I winder how many of the foreign workers Trump brings in to work in his Hotels & Vineyards voted?
> 
> As the Trumpettes ha e a fit about illegal immigrants taking jobs, you orange buddy been imported workers for years & years.
> 
> 
> Another example of just how fucking stupid Trumpettes are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I winder (sic) how many of the foreign workers Trump brings in to work in his Hotels & Vineyards voted?"
> 
> Do you have a tape of Trump instructing any foreign workers to illegally vote?
> 
> I have one of Hussein Obama instructing illegal aliens to vote.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
Click to expand...


Look, dipshit, that is not what Obama said.  Every major fact check organization said as much.

Try reading the transcript.

You are an asshole worse than Trump repeating the exact same crap over & over despite the fact it has been debunked.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try now:
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> You afraid to answer a simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this:
> Soooo....what's the answer you've already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same as the first time I answered. You're certainly free to search for it.
> 
> Were you watching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I search for it?
> 
> You're here pretending to have answered it.....what is the answer?
Click to expand...

Now you're lying again. I'm not pretending to have answered it, I did. And you know I did since you even responded to the post where I did. Do you ever stop lying?


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't have to say she was a citizen. She said she's a voter and voters, by law in all _60_ _states_, have to be U.S. citizens.
> 
> So when she asked, "so if I vote," it was clear she was a U.S. citizen even if Obama didn't already know before hand.
> 
> And it's beyond obvious to any thinking person that Obama responded to her question believing she is a U.S. citizen as he said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."
> _
> 
> And it's even more than obvious when I point out you dishonestly posted a video which edited most of those statements out.
> 
> If you actually had a valid point, you wouldn't be posting edited videos of their interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, by law "undocumented" persons are not citizens. She just had claimed they were. Nor is it rational for any citizen to be afraid of voting. It was not "clear" by her own definition of citizenship that she had presented in the very previous sentence. You don't get to make up your own rules or laws in an interview and then say well we should know this by law. She was already advocating breaking the law at that very point. This all as you put it is "beyond obvious."
> 
> Now, let me ask you straight up; do you think Obama is playing a game here? I'm guessing based on prior posts and your hyper partisanship in general that you'll say no. But this is clearly what he is doing. Any fair-minded person would say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're making shit up. Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen herself, expressed a fear, along with a rationale for that fear, of voting. So for you to state there is no such rationale in the face of her expressing one is outright bullshit.
> 
> And again, it may not have been clear to you, but you're a conservative. No doubt a lot sails clear over your head. But it's obvious that Obama was just a wee bit sharper than you as he picked up on it. That's obvious by his response he knows he's talking to a U.S. citizen. And again, his comments you gloss over...
> 
> _* "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"_
> 
> _* "If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> _* "...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."_​
> Those responses would make zero sense if said  to a non-U.S. citizen.
> 
> I can't answer your question about Obama "playing a game" since I have no idea what game it is you _think_ he's playing. If by "game," you mean encouraging illegals to vote, of course not. There no lucid evidence to support such nonsense. Especially coming from the poster who dishonestly posted an edited video of that interview which cut off Obama in mid-sentence, omitted most of his statements I quoted above, and cut out Obama twice promoting a website which states voters must be U.S. citizens.
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "fear" was that if she voted would immigration know where she lives and would they come for her family. That's a total bull shit "fear" for a citizen voter. That doesn't even make sense. But again she doesn't make clear that she is even a citizen and the viewer isn't even hearing it in those terms. Rather, they're hearing "when you vote you're a citizen." They do a great job of selling this as a patriotic rite of passage for illegals.
> 
> You did answer the question. You don't think Obama is playing a game. But this is a scripted "interview" complete with takes like a Hollywood shoot. It's why it's an actress and not a journalist asking the questions. It is Obama's duty as the chief executive of the country to take great care. He does not do that. He was always a fraudulent president. Good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate to break the news to ya -- but you don't get to tell others what they should or should not fear. She said it's a fear. There's no reason not to believe her.
> 
> But more importantly, you ran from my question again...
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to ya; but only stupid people take things at face value. I don't have to give credence into this lady's phony fears.
> 
> "There's no reason not to believe her."
> 
> By her own admission she's an advocate for illegal aliens. There's plenty of reasons not to trust her or this "president" who is trading in fraudulent votes.
> 
> You make all these bull shit statements and then you tack on some bull shit that we covered in bold.  This is so later you can go, "oh you didn't answer my question."
> 
> Get real, dude. Nobody takes you seriously. You literally just said that we need to trust and not question liars. Well, I know that works for liberal minions like you; but some of us have values that go deeper than that. Some of us aren't useful idiots.
Click to expand...

So? Who cares what you believe? You're still the dishonest poster who linked an edited video to make it appear as though Obama said something he never said. And you're still running from my question...

*How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try now:
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> You afraid to answer a simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall your answer. Seems like a simple enough question. Throw out a number and stop stalling.
Click to expand...

It's not my problem if you don't recall my answer. The search feature is available to you as well.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, by law "undocumented" persons are not citizens. She just had claimed they were. Nor is it rational for any citizen to be afraid of voting. It was not "clear" by her own definition of citizenship that she had presented in the very previous sentence. You don't get to make up your own rules or laws in an interview and then say well we should know this by law. She was already advocating breaking the law at that very point. This all as you put it is "beyond obvious."
> 
> Now, let me ask you straight up; do you think Obama is playing a game here? I'm guessing based on prior posts and your hyper partisanship in general that you'll say no. But this is clearly what he is doing. Any fair-minded person would say so.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're making shit up. Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen herself, expressed a fear, along with a rationale for that fear, of voting. So for you to state there is no such rationale in the face of her expressing one is outright bullshit.
> 
> And again, it may not have been clear to you, but you're a conservative. No doubt a lot sails clear over your head. But it's obvious that Obama was just a wee bit sharper than you as he picked up on it. That's obvious by his response he knows he's talking to a U.S. citizen. And again, his comments you gloss over...
> 
> _* "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"_
> 
> _* "If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> _* "...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."_​
> Those responses would make zero sense if said  to a non-U.S. citizen.
> 
> I can't answer your question about Obama "playing a game" since I have no idea what game it is you _think_ he's playing. If by "game," you mean encouraging illegals to vote, of course not. There no lucid evidence to support such nonsense. Especially coming from the poster who dishonestly posted an edited video of that interview which cut off Obama in mid-sentence, omitted most of his statements I quoted above, and cut out Obama twice promoting a website which states voters must be U.S. citizens.
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "fear" was that if she voted would immigration know where she lives and would they come for her family. That's a total bull shit "fear" for a citizen voter. That doesn't even make sense. But again she doesn't make clear that she is even a citizen and the viewer isn't even hearing it in those terms. Rather, they're hearing "when you vote you're a citizen." They do a great job of selling this as a patriotic rite of passage for illegals.
> 
> You did answer the question. You don't think Obama is playing a game. But this is a scripted "interview" complete with takes like a Hollywood shoot. It's why it's an actress and not a journalist asking the questions. It is Obama's duty as the chief executive of the country to take great care. He does not do that. He was always a fraudulent president. Good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate to break the news to ya -- but you don't get to tell others what they should or should not fear. She said it's a fear. There's no reason not to believe her.
> 
> But more importantly, you ran from my question again...
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to ya; but only stupid people take things at face value. I don't have to give credence into this lady's phony fears.
> 
> "There's no reason not to believe her."
> 
> By her own admission she's an advocate for illegal aliens. There's plenty of reasons not to trust her or this "president" who is trading in fraudulent votes.
> 
> You make all these bull shit statements and then you tack on some bull shit that we covered in bold.  This is so later you can go, "oh you didn't answer my question."
> 
> Get real, dude. Nobody takes you seriously. You literally just said that we need to trust and not question liars. Well, I know that works for liberal minions like you; but some of us have values that go deeper than that. Some of us aren't useful idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Who cares what you believe? You're still the dishonest poster who linked an edited video to make it appear as though Obama said something he never said. And you're still running from my question...
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
Click to expand...


The whole video was a big edit in the first place, dude. And I already sat there and called out anybody who edited the video out of context. People do the right thing and you call them dishonest for it? That seems very dishonest of you, frankly.

But this whole nonsense point aside, there's a series that makes my point all the same.

ACTRESS: Many illegals fearful of voting, so if I vote will immigration boogeymen come....

"PRESIDENT": When you vote, you're a citizen.

Sorry your propaganda piece got re-edited after the fact; but that exchange is the crux of the matter.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try now:
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> You afraid to answer a simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall your answer. Seems like a simple enough question. Throw out a number and stop stalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my problem if you don't recall my answer. The search feature is available to you as well.
Click to expand...


If it's a straightforward question, why would I go searching for it? And according to PoliticalChic you did not answer the question in the first place, so that would make searching a big waste of time. It's a simple question, but I understand if you don't have the guts to answer. Some of us are lightweights at the end of the day. But in case you have an actual answer you want to give, I'll restate it:

*How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're making shit up. Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen herself, expressed a fear, along with a rationale for that fear, of voting. So for you to state there is no such rationale in the face of her expressing one is outright bullshit.
> 
> And again, it may not have been clear to you, but you're a conservative. No doubt a lot sails clear over your head. But it's obvious that Obama was just a wee bit sharper than you as he picked up on it. That's obvious by his response he knows he's talking to a U.S. citizen. And again, his comments you gloss over...
> 
> _* "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"_
> 
> _* "If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> _* "...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."_​
> Those responses would make zero sense if said  to a non-U.S. citizen.
> 
> I can't answer your question about Obama "playing a game" since I have no idea what game it is you _think_ he's playing. If by "game," you mean encouraging illegals to vote, of course not. There no lucid evidence to support such nonsense. Especially coming from the poster who dishonestly posted an edited video of that interview which cut off Obama in mid-sentence, omitted most of his statements I quoted above, and cut out Obama twice promoting a website which states voters must be U.S. citizens.
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fear" was that if she voted would immigration know where she lives and would they come for her family. That's a total bull shit "fear" for a citizen voter. That doesn't even make sense. But again she doesn't make clear that she is even a citizen and the viewer isn't even hearing it in those terms. Rather, they're hearing "when you vote you're a citizen." They do a great job of selling this as a patriotic rite of passage for illegals.
> 
> You did answer the question. You don't think Obama is playing a game. But this is a scripted "interview" complete with takes like a Hollywood shoot. It's why it's an actress and not a journalist asking the questions. It is Obama's duty as the chief executive of the country to take great care. He does not do that. He was always a fraudulent president. Good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate to break the news to ya -- but you don't get to tell others what they should or should not fear. She said it's a fear. There's no reason not to believe her.
> 
> But more importantly, you ran from my question again...
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to ya; but only stupid people take things at face value. I don't have to give credence into this lady's phony fears.
> 
> "There's no reason not to believe her."
> 
> By her own admission she's an advocate for illegal aliens. There's plenty of reasons not to trust her or this "president" who is trading in fraudulent votes.
> 
> You make all these bull shit statements and then you tack on some bull shit that we covered in bold.  This is so later you can go, "oh you didn't answer my question."
> 
> Get real, dude. Nobody takes you seriously. You literally just said that we need to trust and not question liars. Well, I know that works for liberal minions like you; but some of us have values that go deeper than that. Some of us aren't useful idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Who cares what you believe? You're still the dishonest poster who linked an edited video to make it appear as though Obama said something he never said. And you're still running from my question...
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole video was a big edit in the first place, dude. And I already sat there and called out anybody who edited the video out of context. People do the right thing and you call them dishonest for it? That seems very dishonest of you, frankly.
> 
> But this whole nonsense point aside, there's a series that makes my point all the same.
> 
> ACTRESS: Many illegals fearful of voting, so if I vote will immigration boogeymen come....
> 
> "PRESIDENT": When you vote, you're a citizen.
> 
> Sorry your propaganda piece got re-edited after the fact; but that exchange is the crux of the matter.
Click to expand...

You dishonesty posted an edited video which cut off Obama in mid-sentence and cut out much of what he said regarding how illegals can't vote. If Obama had actually promoted the message you claim, you wouldn't need an edited video to prop up your bullshit.

And how does the forum know you're bullshitting?

Easy... you won't, or possibly can't, answer this question...

*How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try now:
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> You afraid to answer a simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall your answer. Seems like a simple enough question. Throw out a number and stop stalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my problem if you don't recall my answer. The search feature is available to you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a straightforward question, why would I go searching for it? And according to PoliticalChic you did not answer the question in the first place, so that would make searching a big waste of time. It's a simple question, but I understand if you don't have the guts to answer. Some of us are lightweights at the end of the day. But in case you have an actual answer you want to give, I'll restate it:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
Click to expand...

 Because I've already answered it. I feel no need to keep repeating an answer to the same question merely because some sick nag like PoliticalHack like to repeatedly ask the same questions over and over and over again.

But again, if you're really interested in my answer, all you have to do is use the search feature. It's a reason why this forum offers such a feature. The good Lord helps those who help themselves.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> You afraid to answer a simple question?
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall your answer. Seems like a simple enough question. Throw out a number and stop stalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my problem if you don't recall my answer. The search feature is available to you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a straightforward question, why would I go searching for it? And according to PoliticalChic you did not answer the question in the first place, so that would make searching a big waste of time. It's a simple question, but I understand if you don't have the guts to answer. Some of us are lightweights at the end of the day. But in case you have an actual answer you want to give, I'll restate it:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I've already answered it. I feel no need to keep repeating an answer to the same question merely because some sick nag like PoliticalHack like to repeatedly ask the same questions over and over and over again.
> 
> But again, if you're really interested in my answer, all you have to do is use the search feature. It's a reason why this forum offers such a feature. The good Lord helps those who help themselves.
Click to expand...



Let's analyze your palpable fear of answering this simple query:


*How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*


1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?


2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either

a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.


or


b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.



3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:

millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.



I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall your answer. Seems like a simple enough question. Throw out a number and stop stalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my problem if you don't recall my answer. The search feature is available to you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a straightforward question, why would I go searching for it? And according to PoliticalChic you did not answer the question in the first place, so that would make searching a big waste of time. It's a simple question, but I understand if you don't have the guts to answer. Some of us are lightweights at the end of the day. But in case you have an actual answer you want to give, I'll restate it:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I've already answered it. I feel no need to keep repeating an answer to the same question merely because some sick nag like PoliticalHack like to repeatedly ask the same questions over and over and over again.
> 
> But again, if you're really interested in my answer, all you have to do is use the search feature. It's a reason why this forum offers such a feature. The good Lord helps those who help themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's analyze your palpable fear of answering this simple query:
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?
> 
> 
> 2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either
> 
> a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:
> 
> millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!
Click to expand...

And yet, you prove over and over again how rightarded you are claiming I'm afraid to answer the question I've already answered. 

You should try thinking some time. Who knows, maybe you'll enjoy it?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall your answer. Seems like a simple enough question. Throw out a number and stop stalling.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my problem if you don't recall my answer. The search feature is available to you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a straightforward question, why would I go searching for it? And according to PoliticalChic you did not answer the question in the first place, so that would make searching a big waste of time. It's a simple question, but I understand if you don't have the guts to answer. Some of us are lightweights at the end of the day. But in case you have an actual answer you want to give, I'll restate it:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I've already answered it. I feel no need to keep repeating an answer to the same question merely because some sick nag like PoliticalHack like to repeatedly ask the same questions over and over and over again.
> 
> But again, if you're really interested in my answer, all you have to do is use the search feature. It's a reason why this forum offers such a feature. The good Lord helps those who help themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's analyze your palpable fear of answering this simple query:
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?
> 
> 
> 2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either
> 
> a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:
> 
> millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you prove over and over again how rightarded you are claiming I'm afraid to answer the question I've already answered.
> 
> You should try thinking some time. Who knows, maybe you'll enjoy it?
Click to expand...


Is this a pissing contest? Cos you're the only one pissing right now, big shot. I would love an answer. But if you're too much of a coward, then that's fine.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

PoliticalChic
Faun

If he were on firm ground, he'd have no problem answering it.

And if he says he answered it, then he should have no problem taking 5 seconds to say whatever his alleged answer was.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> You afraid to answer a simple question?
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall your answer. Seems like a simple enough question. Throw out a number and stop stalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my problem if you don't recall my answer. The search feature is available to you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a straightforward question, why would I go searching for it? And according to PoliticalChic you did not answer the question in the first place, so that would make searching a big waste of time. It's a simple question, but I understand if you don't have the guts to answer. Some of us are lightweights at the end of the day. But in case you have an actual answer you want to give, I'll restate it:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I've already answered it. I feel no need to keep repeating an answer to the same question merely because some sick nag like PoliticalHack like to repeatedly ask the same questions over and over and over again.
> 
> But again, if you're really interested in my answer, all you have to do is use the search feature. It's a reason why this forum offers such a feature. The good Lord helps those who help themselves.
Click to expand...


I'm not going to spend all that time searching for something that may or may not be there when you can answer it in 5 seconds. If you don't have that level of belief in yourself, then that's on you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "fear" was that if she voted would immigration know where she lives and would they come for her family. That's a total bull shit "fear" for a citizen voter. That doesn't even make sense. But again she doesn't make clear that she is even a citizen and the viewer isn't even hearing it in those terms. Rather, they're hearing "when you vote you're a citizen." They do a great job of selling this as a patriotic rite of passage for illegals.
> 
> You did answer the question. You don't think Obama is playing a game. But this is a scripted "interview" complete with takes like a Hollywood shoot. It's why it's an actress and not a journalist asking the questions. It is Obama's duty as the chief executive of the country to take great care. He does not do that. He was always a fraudulent president. Good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break the news to ya -- but you don't get to tell others what they should or should not fear. She said it's a fear. There's no reason not to believe her.
> 
> But more importantly, you ran from my question again...
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to ya; but only stupid people take things at face value. I don't have to give credence into this lady's phony fears.
> 
> "There's no reason not to believe her."
> 
> By her own admission she's an advocate for illegal aliens. There's plenty of reasons not to trust her or this "president" who is trading in fraudulent votes.
> 
> You make all these bull shit statements and then you tack on some bull shit that we covered in bold.  This is so later you can go, "oh you didn't answer my question."
> 
> Get real, dude. Nobody takes you seriously. You literally just said that we need to trust and not question liars. Well, I know that works for liberal minions like you; but some of us have values that go deeper than that. Some of us aren't useful idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Who cares what you believe? You're still the dishonest poster who linked an edited video to make it appear as though Obama said something he never said. And you're still running from my question...
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole video was a big edit in the first place, dude. And I already sat there and called out anybody who edited the video out of context. People do the right thing and you call them dishonest for it? That seems very dishonest of you, frankly.
> 
> But this whole nonsense point aside, there's a series that makes my point all the same.
> 
> ACTRESS: Many illegals fearful of voting, so if I vote will immigration boogeymen come....
> 
> "PRESIDENT": When you vote, you're a citizen.
> 
> Sorry your propaganda piece got re-edited after the fact; but that exchange is the crux of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dishonesty posted an edited video which cut off Obama in mid-sentence and cut out much of what he said regarding how illegals can't vote. If Obama had actually promoted the message you claim, you wouldn't need an edited video to prop up your bullshit.
> 
> And how does the forum know you're bullshitting?
> 
> Easy... you won't, or possibly can't, answer this question...
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
Click to expand...


I posted a video that I found; and when you presented the edits, I had no problem agreeing with you. I don't know how that is dishonest. I'm not the fucking youtube police, asshole.

Also, I've rightfully noted that my argument is independent of this issue you present because in a continuous, unabridged interaction it comes down to this:

ACTRESS: Many illegals fearful of voting, so if I vote will immigration boogeymen come....

"PRESIDENT": When you vote, you're a citizen.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> You afraid to answer a simple question?
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall your answer. Seems like a simple enough question. Throw out a number and stop stalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my problem if you don't recall my answer. The search feature is available to you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a straightforward question, why would I go searching for it? And according to PoliticalChic you did not answer the question in the first place, so that would make searching a big waste of time. It's a simple question, but I understand if you don't have the guts to answer. Some of us are lightweights at the end of the day. But in case you have an actual answer you want to give, I'll restate it:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I've already answered it. I feel no need to keep repeating an answer to the same question merely because some sick nag like PoliticalHack like to repeatedly ask the same questions over and over and over again.
> 
> But again, if you're really interested in my answer, all you have to do is use the search feature. It's a reason why this forum offers such a feature. The good Lord helps those who help themselves.
Click to expand...



Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote.

He is, after all, a dirt-eating low-life snake.


But....let's prove it together:

**


*Transcript:*

* RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]


That's the truth....isn't it.*_


----------



## postman

TheGreatGatsby said:


> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*



How many dogs and cats are living in this country?

Answer: It doesn't matter, because none of them can vote.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote.
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> * RODRIGUEZ:*_ So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> _
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> _The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.*.*_



P.S. B.S. removed


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

postman said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many dogs and cats are living in this country?
> 
> Answer: It doesn't matter, because none of them can vote.
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many dogs and cats are living in this country?
> 
> Answer: It doesn't matter, because none of them can vote.
Click to expand...


Are you contending that no illegal aliens vote in US elections?

If so, it would be consistent with so very many of your other absurd posts.


BTW.....how many illegal aliens live in this country?


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote.
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> * RODRIGUEZ:*_ So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> _
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.*.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. B.S. removed
Click to expand...




What have we just learned?

Ah, yes....that you have a palpable fear of truth.




BTW....why would the interviewer claim that legal voters have a fear that 'immigration ...will...._come for my family and deport us?"



Eviscerated you, didn't I._


----------



## postman

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



So far the proven illegal alien vote count is about 12 for every billion votes cast


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far the proven illegal alien vote count is about 12 for every billion votes cast
Click to expand...



Why so fearful of the facts coming out?

Does your "Liberal Cult Card" require you to accept and advance every lie the Democrat elites advance?


Are you ever allowed to think for yourself.
Are you able to think?


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> Are you contending that no illegal aliens vote in US elections?



I'm going by the evidence, that so far its only about a dozen out of every billion votes.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> BTW....why would the interviewer claim that legal voters have a fear that 'immigration ...will...._come for my family and deport us?"
> 
> 
> Eviscerated you, didn't I._



Why did they go after Obama's aunt, who was here illegally for almost 20 years with nobody noticing.  When Obama made himself known by running for president, that's when they came for his aunt.

Maybe you won't understand the parallels.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....why would the interviewer claim that legal voters have a fear that 'immigration ...will...._come for my family and deport us?"
> 
> 
> Eviscerated you, didn't I._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they go after Obama's aunt, who was here illegally for almost 20 years with nobody noticing.  When Obama made himself known by running for president, that's when they came for his aunt.
> 
> Maybe you won't understand the parallels.
Click to expand...



How many illegal aliens are living in the USofA?


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you contending that no illegal aliens vote in US elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going by the evidence, that so far its only about a dozen out of every billion votes.
Click to expand...



You probably won't understand this, but your use of 'billion' marks you as a dunce.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> How many illegal aliens are living in the USofA?



Does it matter if none of them (save a dozen out of every billion) vote.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> You probably won't understand this, but your use of 'billion' marks you as a dunce.



They had to go through almost a decade of elections to find 70 illegal votes throughout the entire country.

How many people voted in that span on time?  Hint, it start with a "B"


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in the USofA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter is none of them (save a dozen out of every billion) vote.
Click to expand...




BTW....why would the interviewer claim that legal voters have a fear that 'immigration ...will...._come for my family and deport us?"_


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably won't understand this, but your use of 'billion' marks you as a dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had to go through almost a decade of elections to find 70 illegal votes throughout the entire country.
> 
> How many people voted in that span on time?  Hint, it start with a "B"
Click to expand...



Pop-Quiz!


Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:


"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org




 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> BTW....why would the interviewer claim that legal voters have a fear that 'immigration ...will...._come for my family and deport us?"_



Why did Obama's aunt have a fear that immigration was coming after her?


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.



Look up the term software firewall.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....why would the interviewer claim that legal voters have a fear that 'immigration ...will...._come for my family and deport us?"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Obama's aunt have a fear that immigration was coming after her?
Click to expand...


I have no idea who Obama's aunt is.



BTW....why would the interviewer claim that legal voters have a fear that 'immigration ...will...._come for my family and deport us?"_
_
_


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the term software firewall.
Click to expand...




Why don't you want to answer the question....or the several others that you've dodged?

Perhaps you imagine (I almost said 'think') that if you say something that doesn't support Liberal fabrications, immigration will come and deport you.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> Why don't you want to answer the question....or the several others that you've dodged?.



I'd rather show you how California excludes illegals from registering.

SELECT SS.VoteId FROM DriverID
WHERE SS.VoteId NOT IN (SELECT VoteId FROM DriverID WHERE LiscTYPE = AB60)


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my problem if you don't recall my answer. The search feature is available to you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a straightforward question, why would I go searching for it? And according to PoliticalChic you did not answer the question in the first place, so that would make searching a big waste of time. It's a simple question, but I understand if you don't have the guts to answer. Some of us are lightweights at the end of the day. But in case you have an actual answer you want to give, I'll restate it:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I've already answered it. I feel no need to keep repeating an answer to the same question merely because some sick nag like PoliticalHack like to repeatedly ask the same questions over and over and over again.
> 
> But again, if you're really interested in my answer, all you have to do is use the search feature. It's a reason why this forum offers such a feature. The good Lord helps those who help themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's analyze your palpable fear of answering this simple query:
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?
> 
> 
> 2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either
> 
> a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:
> 
> millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you prove over and over again how rightarded you are claiming I'm afraid to answer the question I've already answered.
> 
> You should try thinking some time. Who knows, maybe you'll enjoy it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this a pissing contest? Cos you're the only one pissing right now, big shot. I would love an answer. But if you're too much of a coward, then that's fine.
Click to expand...

Not my problem you're too lazy to look it up.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> I have no idea who Obama's aunt is.



She's the one they tried to deport, because Barack Obama made himself known. Due to that ICE went  after his family.  Which is what citizens related to illegals fear.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic
> Faun
> 
> If he were on firm ground, he'd have no problem answering it.
> 
> And if he says he answered it, then he should have no problem taking 5 seconds to say whatever his alleged answer was.


Great, thanks for confirming I'm on firm ground. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As you said, and I concur... _"If he were on firm ground, he'd have no problem answering it."_

I answered it -- that means I'm on firm ground.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two.




Software firewall

SELECT SS.VoteId FROM DriverID
WHERE SS.VoteId NOT IN (SELECT VoteId FROM DriverID WHERE LiscTYPE = AB60)


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea who Obama's aunt is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's the one they tried to deport, because Barack Obama made himself known. Due to that ICE went  after his family.  Which is what citizens related to illegals fear.
Click to expand...




You're still here?????


I thought immigration was coming to deport you for voting!!!!

And here I starting making a poster..."Free Lostman!!!!!"


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall your answer. Seems like a simple enough question. Throw out a number and stop stalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my problem if you don't recall my answer. The search feature is available to you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a straightforward question, why would I go searching for it? And according to PoliticalChic you did not answer the question in the first place, so that would make searching a big waste of time. It's a simple question, but I understand if you don't have the guts to answer. Some of us are lightweights at the end of the day. But in case you have an actual answer you want to give, I'll restate it:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I've already answered it. I feel no need to keep repeating an answer to the same question merely because some sick nag like PoliticalHack like to repeatedly ask the same questions over and over and over again.
> 
> But again, if you're really interested in my answer, all you have to do is use the search feature. It's a reason why this forum offers such a feature. The good Lord helps those who help themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to spend all that time searching for something that may or may not be there when you can answer it in 5 seconds. If you don't have that level of belief in yourself, then that's on you.
Click to expand...

Tell ya what, I can easily demonstrate my belief in myself.... if I post a link to where I answered _how many illegal aliens are in the U.S._, you leave this forum forever; if I can't post a link to where I answered that, I will leave this forum forever.

Whattaya say...? we have a bet?


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> I thought immigration was coming to deport you for voting!!!!
> 
> And here I starting making a poster..."Free Lostman!!!!!"



Obama's aunt didn't vote.  But when Obama made himself known, they came after the illegals he was related to.

Oh.... doesn't that answer the question of what would somebody fear by voting?


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought immigration was coming to deport you for voting!!!!
> 
> And here I starting making a poster..."Free Lostman!!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's aunt didn't vote.  But when Obama made himself known, they came after the illegals he was related to.
> 
> Oh.... doesn't that answer the question of what would somebody fear by voting?
Click to expand...



I just checked the Atlantic.
1. His aunt was an illegal alien
2. She was living illegally in public housing
3.When she passed on, he, Hussein, went golfing rather than the funeral.

Now....what has any of this to do with the clear reference to illegal aliens not to fear deportation if they vote?


Clearly you created the aunt-farrago as a lie.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall your answer. Seems like a simple enough question. Throw out a number and stop stalling.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my problem if you don't recall my answer. The search feature is available to you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a straightforward question, why would I go searching for it? And according to PoliticalChic you did not answer the question in the first place, so that would make searching a big waste of time. It's a simple question, but I understand if you don't have the guts to answer. Some of us are lightweights at the end of the day. But in case you have an actual answer you want to give, I'll restate it:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I've already answered it. I feel no need to keep repeating an answer to the same question merely because some sick nag like PoliticalHack like to repeatedly ask the same questions over and over and over again.
> 
> But again, if you're really interested in my answer, all you have to do is use the search feature. It's a reason why this forum offers such a feature. The good Lord helps those who help themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to spend all that time searching for something that may or may not be there when you can answer it in 5 seconds. If you don't have that level of belief in yourself, then that's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell ya what, I can easily demonstrate my belief in myself.... if I post a link to where I answered _how many illegal aliens are in the U.S._, you leave this forum forever; if I can't post a link to where I answered that, I will leave this forum forever.
> 
> Whattaya say...? we have a bet?
Click to expand...




How many illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## postman

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The "fear" was that if she voted would immigration know where she lives* and would they come for her family.* That's a total bull shit "fear" for a citizen voter. That doesn't even make sense.



It happened to Barack Obamas aunt.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "fear" was that if she voted would immigration know where she lives* and would they come for her family.* That's a total bull shit "fear" for a citizen voter. That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happened to Barack Obamas aunt.
Click to expand...



I just checked the Atlantic.
1. His aunt was an illegal alien
2. She was living illegally in public housing
3.When she passed on, he, Hussein, went golfing rather than the funeral.

Now....what has any of this to do with the clear reference to illegal aliens not to fear deportation if they vote?


Clearly you created the aunt-farrago as a lie.




BTW.....did she vote????


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> I just checked the Atlantic.
> 1. His aunt was an illegal alien
> 2. She was living illegally in public housing



And she was in the USA for nearly two decades without anybody bothering her.

Not until Barack Obama ran for president, and suddenly they started looking at everybody in his family looking to deport them.

It happened,* so why pretend people related to illegals don't fear what happened to Obamas aunt would happen to their families.*


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break the news to ya -- but you don't get to tell others what they should or should not fear. She said it's a fear. There's no reason not to believe her.
> 
> But more importantly, you ran from my question again...
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to ya; but only stupid people take things at face value. I don't have to give credence into this lady's phony fears.
> 
> "There's no reason not to believe her."
> 
> By her own admission she's an advocate for illegal aliens. There's plenty of reasons not to trust her or this "president" who is trading in fraudulent votes.
> 
> You make all these bull shit statements and then you tack on some bull shit that we covered in bold.  This is so later you can go, "oh you didn't answer my question."
> 
> Get real, dude. Nobody takes you seriously. You literally just said that we need to trust and not question liars. Well, I know that works for liberal minions like you; but some of us have values that go deeper than that. Some of us aren't useful idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Who cares what you believe? You're still the dishonest poster who linked an edited video to make it appear as though Obama said something he never said. And you're still running from my question...
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole video was a big edit in the first place, dude. And I already sat there and called out anybody who edited the video out of context. People do the right thing and you call them dishonest for it? That seems very dishonest of you, frankly.
> 
> But this whole nonsense point aside, there's a series that makes my point all the same.
> 
> ACTRESS: Many illegals fearful of voting, so if I vote will immigration boogeymen come....
> 
> "PRESIDENT": When you vote, you're a citizen.
> 
> Sorry your propaganda piece got re-edited after the fact; but that exchange is the crux of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dishonesty posted an edited video which cut off Obama in mid-sentence and cut out much of what he said regarding how illegals can't vote. If Obama had actually promoted the message you claim, you wouldn't need an edited video to prop up your bullshit.
> 
> And how does the forum know you're bullshitting?
> 
> Easy... you won't, or possibly can't, answer this question...
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted a video that I found; and when you presented the edits, I had no problem agreeing with you. I don't know how that is dishonest. I'm not the fucking youtube police, asshole.
> 
> Also, I've rightfully noted that my argument is independent of this issue you present because in a continuous, unabridged interaction it comes down to this:
> 
> ACTRESS: Many illegals fearful of voting, so if I vote will immigration boogeymen come....
> 
> "PRESIDENT": When you vote, you're a citizen.
Click to expand...

No, it doesn't come down to that. It could possibly come down to that if that were truly all Obama said; but as the full interview demonstrates, Obama said more than that. And taking his comments in context of everything he stated on the matter, there is no doubt to anyone with an IQ over 50 that he answered in the context of explaining to a U.S. citizen, who expresses a fear over voting, that her fear was unwarranted and how important it is for her and other U.S. citizens to vote since their undocumented family members and friends can't vote.

And it's even more obvious since you can't answer, _*how is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*_

which, btw, your non-answer answers for you.


----------



## postman

Illegal aliens are like the men in black.  They stay under the radar.  They're afraid when a relative of theirs votes, ICE will shine a light on them.

Like what happened to Barack Obama's aunt, who was here for nearly 20 years under the radar.

Just because I'm paranoid, doesn't mean people aren't after me.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall your answer. Seems like a simple enough question. Throw out a number and stop stalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my problem if you don't recall my answer. The search feature is available to you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a straightforward question, why would I go searching for it? And according to PoliticalChic you did not answer the question in the first place, so that would make searching a big waste of time. It's a simple question, but I understand if you don't have the guts to answer. Some of us are lightweights at the end of the day. But in case you have an actual answer you want to give, I'll restate it:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I've already answered it. I feel no need to keep repeating an answer to the same question merely because some sick nag like PoliticalHack like to repeatedly ask the same questions over and over and over again.
> 
> But again, if you're really interested in my answer, all you have to do is use the search feature. It's a reason why this forum offers such a feature. The good Lord helps those who help themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote.
> 
> He is, after all, a dirt-eating low-life snake.
> 
> 
> But....let's prove it together:
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> * RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]
> 
> 
> That's the truth....isn't it.*_
Click to expand...

*"Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote.*

Nope, you're lying again. He told citizens to go out and vote...

_"what is important for Latino *citizens* is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice."_​


----------



## postman

Faun said:


> Nope, you're lying again. He told citizens to go out and vote...
> 
> _"what is important for Latino *citizens* is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice."_​



And Obama tried to assure them, that unlike when immigration came after his aunt, they didn't have to fear the same if they voted.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you contending that no illegal aliens vote in US elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going by the evidence, that so far its only about a dozen out of every billion votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You probably won't understand this, but your use of 'billion' marks you as a dunce.
Click to expand...

LOL

Once again, PoliticalHack demonstrates what an abject imbecile she is.



How many people do you think voted over the last 10 or so elections?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably won't understand this, but your use of 'billion' marks you as a dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had to go through almost a decade of elections to find 70 illegal votes throughout the entire country.
> 
> How many people voted in that span on time?  Hint, it start with a "B"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...

How many of those states allow illegal aliens to register to vote with the driver's license the state give states them?


----------



## postman

Faun said:


> How many of those states allow illegal aliens to register to vote with the driver's license the state give states them?



None of them.  But her point is  that doesn't stop them from using a California drivers license to vote in another state.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the Atlantic.
> 1. His aunt was an illegal alien
> 2. She was living illegally in public housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she was in the USA for nearly two decades without anybody bothering her.
> 
> Not until Barack Obama ran for president, and suddenly they started looking at everybody in his family looking to deport them.
> 
> It happened,* so why pretend people related to illegals don't fear what happened to Obamas aunt would happen to their families.*
Click to expand...



I just checked the Atlantic.
1. His aunt was an illegal alien
2. She was living illegally in public housing


*And it nothing to do with the fact that Obama encouraged illegal aliens to come out an vote....*


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> *And it nothing to do with the fact that Obama encouraged illegal aliens to come out an vote....*




Michelle Rodriguez is a us citizen.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the Atlantic.
> 1. His aunt was an illegal alien
> 2. She was living illegally in public housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she was in the USA for nearly two decades without anybody bothering her.
> 
> Not until Barack Obama ran for president, and suddenly they started looking at everybody in his family looking to deport them.
> 
> It happened,* so why pretend people related to illegals don't fear what happened to Obamas aunt would happen to their families.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the Atlantic.
> 1. His aunt was an illegal alien
> 2. She was living illegally in public housing
> 
> 
> *And it nothing to do with the fact that Obama encouraged illegal aliens to come out an vote....*
Click to expand...

... by telling them they can't vote and how their U.S. citizen family members should vote.

.................


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

postman said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far the proven illegal alien vote count is about 12 for every billion votes cast
Click to expand...


"Proven." And that's not even true.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a straightforward question, why would I go searching for it? And according to PoliticalChic you did not answer the question in the first place, so that would make searching a big waste of time. It's a simple question, but I understand if you don't have the guts to answer. Some of us are lightweights at the end of the day. But in case you have an actual answer you want to give, I'll restate it:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> Because I've already answered it. I feel no need to keep repeating an answer to the same question merely because some sick nag like PoliticalHack like to repeatedly ask the same questions over and over and over again.
> 
> But again, if you're really interested in my answer, all you have to do is use the search feature. It's a reason why this forum offers such a feature. The good Lord helps those who help themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's analyze your palpable fear of answering this simple query:
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?
> 
> 
> 2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either
> 
> a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:
> 
> millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you prove over and over again how rightarded you are claiming I'm afraid to answer the question I've already answered.
> 
> You should try thinking some time. Who knows, maybe you'll enjoy it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this a pissing contest? Cos you're the only one pissing right now, big shot. I would love an answer. But if you're too much of a coward, then that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem you're too lazy to look it up.
Click to expand...


It's not my problem you're a coward. If PoliticalChic says you didn't post it, I'm much more inclined to believe her. But if you don't want to take 5 seconds to answer a question, then you're a chicken shit who's got nothing anyways. And I ain't going to spend possibly more than an hour reading through shit because you're a prideful sack of shit in the second place.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic
> Faun
> 
> If he were on firm ground, he'd have no problem answering it.
> 
> And if he says he answered it, then he should have no problem taking 5 seconds to say whatever his alleged answer was.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, thanks for confirming I'm on firm ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you said, and I concur... _"If he were on firm ground, he'd have no problem answering it."_
> 
> I answered it -- that means I'm on firm ground.
Click to expand...


It's not that firm. You don't want to take 5 seconds to confirm whatever you think you said. Instead, you'd rather just keep playing a lame game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall your answer. Seems like a simple enough question. Throw out a number and stop stalling.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my problem if you don't recall my answer. The search feature is available to you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a straightforward question, why would I go searching for it? And according to PoliticalChic you did not answer the question in the first place, so that would make searching a big waste of time. It's a simple question, but I understand if you don't have the guts to answer. Some of us are lightweights at the end of the day. But in case you have an actual answer you want to give, I'll restate it:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I've already answered it. I feel no need to keep repeating an answer to the same question merely because some sick nag like PoliticalHack like to repeatedly ask the same questions over and over and over again.
> 
> But again, if you're really interested in my answer, all you have to do is use the search feature. It's a reason why this forum offers such a feature. The good Lord helps those who help themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to spend all that time searching for something that may or may not be there when you can answer it in 5 seconds. If you don't have that level of belief in yourself, then that's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell ya what, I can easily demonstrate my belief in myself.... if I post a link to where I answered _how many illegal aliens are in the U.S._, you leave this forum forever; if I can't post a link to where I answered that, I will leave this forum forever.
> 
> Whattaya say...? we have a bet?
Click to expand...


That's stupid. I've never even claimed that you didn't post it. Though, I'm not inclined to believe you posted anything substantial if anything at all. I'm just telling you that you're a wuss who is evading the larger issue at hand.

It comes down to this. If someone asks you a question that can be answered in mere seconds, you answer it. You don't tell someone to go digging through posts. It's just simple courteousy. If you want to act like a petulant child, that's on you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun
PoliticalChic 

 Would love to see what this fucker thinks passes for "answering the question". It's probably some dumb shit.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I've already answered it. I feel no need to keep repeating an answer to the same question merely because some sick nag like PoliticalHack like to repeatedly ask the same questions over and over and over again.
> 
> But again, if you're really interested in my answer, all you have to do is use the search feature. It's a reason why this forum offers such a feature. The good Lord helps those who help themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's analyze your palpable fear of answering this simple query:
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 1. You claim you're answered it already.....so what's stopping you from repeating your alleged earlier response?
> 
> 
> 2. Far more likely is that your fear of answering will either
> 
> a. identify you as stupid as both of us know you are.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. you'll have to acknowledge what I have documented, that there are multiple millions of illegal aliens in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. If the latter, even a small percentage of them, following the dirt-eating snake, Obama's instructions to go out and vote, will prove the premise of this thread:
> 
> millions of illegal alien voters, allies of the corrupt Democrat Party, made up the numbers that allowed Crooked Hillary to claim a popular vote victory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting so tired of winning!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you prove over and over again how rightarded you are claiming I'm afraid to answer the question I've already answered.
> 
> You should try thinking some time. Who knows, maybe you'll enjoy it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this a pissing contest? Cos you're the only one pissing right now, big shot. I would love an answer. But if you're too much of a coward, then that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem you're too lazy to look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my problem you're a coward. If PoliticalChic says you didn't post it, I'm much more inclined to believe her. But if you don't want to take 5 seconds to answer a question, then you're a chicken shit who's got nothing anyways. And I ain't going to spend possibly more than an hour reading through shit because you're a prideful sack of shit in the second place.
Click to expand...

Great, I'm glad to hear you have such confidence in her... then you have no reason not to take me up on that bet.

Whattaya say...?


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I never claimed she was illegal.*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did. *Why lie about it.* here's the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're "dumber than shit" or if you're just pathological like oh so many liberals nowadays. This can't be any mor clear/simple.
> 
> REPORTER: So if I *(an illegal alien*) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I had figured she was asking the question on behalf of illegals"
> 
> This is how the conversation was framed/scripted. To give that impression. I never claimed she was an illegal from any knowledge perspective. And this isn't about me "lying". This is about a ploy to undermine The Constitution. I know you'd love to character assault me all day to avoid that glaring reality (as you just spent three posts in a row going over that now trivial matter).
> 
> Also, being mistaken is not the same as lying, jackass. I know you've been taught under the Saul Alinsky playbook to do things like throw out these blatant attacks; but either regard the matter at hand or we're done here. I don't play childish games all day and night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of going round and round---- What not give a real facts of how many illegals voted in last election? None of you snowflakes can prove 10 illegals let alone millions.
> Just because Trump said 3 to 5 millions illegal votes----- That doesn't mean it's right.
> Then You have this lying and dishonest Political Chic that keep posting nonsense and link from unknown retarded garbage media as her bible. Is that supposed to be credible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you're diluted if you think no illegals voted. Nobody in this thread has been hung up on a number though. In fact, that is almost another topic altogether. The issue is that you have a president telling illegals to vote. That is wrong. Obama had to shame his office one last time upon going out.
Click to expand...


So ----- Where is your proof? 
As I said repeatedly. In order to commit that kind of massive fraud by the millions. You need the coordinations of both democrats and republicans by the thousands inside and outside the polls 
without getting caught. 
How is that even possible?


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been tweeking your contention for months now. And like Trumps muslim ban eo, the tweeks to overcome previously disproved talking points won't fix it.  Lipstick on a pig doesn't make it look any better.
> 
> The first point is that the interviewer, the star of jane the virgin, was born in puerto rico, and* is an american citizen,* and everything from there was* from the standpoint of an american citizen.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Well....let's check._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1. Referring to illegal aliens, she begins :"*I call them citizens because they contribute to the country."*_
> 
> _Of course, that is not what makes one a citizen...is it._
> 
> 
> _2. The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal...'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'_
> 
> 
> _Do you deny anything above?_
> 
> _Are claiming that 'immigration' would 'come for ' legal citizens who voted???_
> 
> 
> _3. Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _*'Not true,' he says*....assuring the illegal voter that* 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4.He goes on to make this bald faced lie: "*When you vote you are a citizen yourself"*_
> 
> 
> _5. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _6*.There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way.*_
> 
> 
> _7. Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> _Only a lame-brain like you would deny what is clear and evident._
> 
> _The good news is that your reputation couldn't fall any lower than it is now._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were telling the truth, you wouldn't be linking a video which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence; when his very next sentence is....
> 
> _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals don't think we're this stupid. They just have not a fucking ounce of respect for people whom disagree with them. It's funny watching that clip and the CNN interviewer is acting like this issue is just made up out of thin air. They've went full blown into advocacy. They are no longer journalists in any respect.
Click to expand...


It's the other way around bud.
We can disagree however you want but you cannot even ------- repeat -------- you cannot even produce a single thread of evidence that millions of illegals voted. 
If you believe a pathological liar president------ Ask yourself who are the ignorant and stupid. 

People like you don't like CNN when Faux News broadcast a lot of fake news far more than CNN.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You, Political Chic, Willow Tree and the rest are very dishonest person------ Relying in this kind of CRAP media proves how ignorant you people are. These are the Trump supporters. I feel sorry for you people. I really am.
> 
> Relying in this kind of sources is very shocking and unbelievable to me. Unbelievable.
> 
> Let me repeat it again----- In order to commit that kind of election fraud from 3 to 5.7 millions. You need a massive coordination with both Republicans and Democrats by the thousands from the outside and inside the polling stations------- All over the states.  Did any one came out claiming such kind of irregularities?? NONE. NOT A SINGLE ONE FROM THE ENTIRE AMERICA------  Except Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining and answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your rebuttal is way off dishonest human being.
> 
> I already answered that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....answer the question: how many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and start reading the thread from the beginning.
> Dishonest woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning:
> 
> 1. Millions of illegal aliens are registered to vote via the motor-voter bill.
> 2.Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote, and no one will come after them.
> 3. Multiple millions of illegal aliens live- illegally- in this country
> 4. Millions of illegal aliens voted to give Bill's wife the illusory 'popular vote' win.
> 5.You're a dunce.
> 
> Any questions?
Click to expand...


Yes I have a question several questions.
1.  Are you saying that the Republicans senators here are inept that cannot complain or launch an audit or investigations? 
2. Have you heard any Republicans GOPs, observers or workers at the polls complaining about illegal votings?
3. Are you saying the FBI will just let this kind of fraud go by without investigation?
4. Did anyone of the GOPs came out in support of Trump?

LOSER. 

Lastly. Have check yourself in yet dishonest woman?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I never claimed she was illegal.*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did. *Why lie about it.* here's the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're "dumber than shit" or if you're just pathological like oh so many liberals nowadays. This can't be any mor clear/simple.
> 
> REPORTER: So if I *(an illegal alien*) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I had figured she was asking the question on behalf of illegals"
> 
> This is how the conversation was framed/scripted. To give that impression. I never claimed she was an illegal from any knowledge perspective. And this isn't about me "lying". This is about a ploy to undermine The Constitution. I know you'd love to character assault me all day to avoid that glaring reality (as you just spent three posts in a row going over that now trivial matter).
> 
> Also, being mistaken is not the same as lying, jackass. I know you've been taught under the Saul Alinsky playbook to do things like throw out these blatant attacks; but either regard the matter at hand or we're done here. I don't play childish games all day and night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of going round and round---- What not give a real facts of how many illegals voted in last election? None of you snowflakes can prove 10 illegals let alone millions.
> Just because Trump said 3 to 5 millions illegal votes----- That doesn't mean it's right.
> Then You have this lying and dishonest Political Chic that keep posting nonsense and link from unknown retarded garbage media as her bible. Is that supposed to be credible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "- What not give a real facts of how many illegals voted in last election?"
> Millions.
> 
> And you know it, too......'else you 'wouldn't be foaming at the mouth as it is exposed.
> 
> 
> 1. “If there is a recount in Michigan and Trump loses by a few votes, then *it’s very plausible that noncitizen voting made a big difference.* Hopefully, it doesn’t come to that.”
> 
> Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama.
> 
> Richman applied those numbers to 2016:
> 
> The basic assumptions on which the extrapolation is based are that *6.4 percent of noncitizens voted, *and that of the noncitizens who voted, 81.8 percent voted for Clinton and 17.5 percent voted for Trump. … *6.4 percent turnout among the roughly 20.3 million noncitizen adults in the U.S. *would add only 834,318 votes to Clinton’s popular vote margin. This is little more than a third of the total margin. … Is it plausible that noncitizen votes added to Clinton’s margin? Yes. Is it plausible that noncitizen votes account for the entire nationwide popular vote margin held by Clinton? Not at all.
> 
> 
> “An issue of concern is that *so many have voted that are not legally supposed to*,” Miller told reporters in a conference call Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the noncitizens voting study from Old Dominion, Miller pointed to the Pew study from 2012 that found *24 million voter registration records in the United States, or about 1 in 8, were “significantly inaccurate or no longer valid.”*
> 
> The Pew study further found *“1.8 million deceased individuals are listed as voters,” that “12 million records contain an incorrect address,” and that “2.75 million people have registrations in more than one state.”*
> 
> 
> *“If 10 percent of noncitizens voted, it would likely make a popular vote difference,*” Camarota told The Daily Signal. “It’s not the Electoral College [Trump] is upset about. It’s the popular vote. I wish he wouldn’t focus on it. Bill Clinton got just 43 percent of the vote in 1992. How many states did he win more than 50 percent of the vote in?”
> 
> Trump could be correct about the number of illegal votes, but *there is no way to know,*said Hans von Spakovsky, senior legal fellow with The Heritage Foundation who focuses on voter integrity issues."
> Impact of Noncitizen Voters on the 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 2. "*Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens,*according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization.
> 
> If true, this would mean that Donald *Trump still won the contest despite widespread vote fraud and almost certainly won the popular vote.*
> 
> “We have verified *more than three million votes cast by non-citizens*,” tweeted Phillips after reporting that the group had completed an analysis of a database of 180 million voter registrations."
> Report: Three Million Votes in Presidential Election Cast by Illegal Aliens
> 
> How many of the absentee ballots are from the military....and who do you imagine (I almost said 'think') they voted for?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "Claims of *votes by the dead, felons* cloud North Carolina governor race"
> Claims of votes by the dead, felons cloud North Carolina governor race
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Criminal President *Obama Encourages Illegal Aliens to Vote* – Promises No Repercussions (VIDEO)
> 
> 5. *"Illegal Voters Uncovered in Philly* Are ‘Tip of the Iceberg’
> Law firm uncovers illegal immigrants, convicted felons on rolls — and some have voted in crucial swing state
> He said there is *no way to know how many non-citizens might be registered to vote *in Philadelphia, let alone in the rest of politically crucial Pennsylvania.
> 
> “This is just the tip of the iceberg. Who knows how many are on and don’t ask to be taken off?”
> 
> “This is just the tip of the iceberg,” he said. “Who knows how many are on and don’t ask to be taken off?”
> 
> Illegal Voters Uncovered in Philly Are ‘Tip of the Iceberg’
Click to expand...


You are a big LIAR and dishonest woman. Do you expect me to read your BULL SHIT? 
Your credibility is worthless.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> Citizens are voting.  Not illegals.
> 
> He said that legal voting Hispanics don't have to worry about being tracked so possible undocumented family members will not be at risk.
> 
> You people are truly dumber than shit.   Learn to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."
> 
> 
> He's counting on illegals to get the message, and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would illegals get registered to vote? Just a few days before the election, no less?
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you. I would suggest you seek psychiatric help, but I fear it's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How would illegals get registered to vote?"
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's definitely something is wrong with you woman.
> I strongly suggest----- Please check yourself in.
> 
> You are saying that Republicans law makers, senators, governors and republicans observers in those states. Put a duck tapes over their mouth and carved out their brains all retarded that they can't voice an opinion, audit the system or launch an investigation?
> Since when the republicans let that happened?
> 
> Did any of those Republicans or GOPs raised concerns of illegal votes? NONE NOBODY except you and the rest of the snowflakes that are very poorly informed.
> Please check yourself in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You are saying that Republicans law makers, senators, governors and republicans observers in those states...."
> 
> 
> You mean these guys????
Click to expand...


I asked you a question you posted nonsense. So you are admitting that republicans are inept. 

That shows what kind of person you are a ----- low class citizen.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've been tweeking your contention for months now. And like Trumps muslim ban eo, the tweeks to overcome previously disproved talking points won't fix it.  Lipstick on a pig doesn't make it look any better.
> 
> The first point is that the interviewer, the star of jane the virgin, was born in puerto rico, and* is an american citizen,* and everything from there was* from the standpoint of an american citizen.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Well....let's check._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1. Referring to illegal aliens, she begins :"*I call them citizens because they contribute to the country."*_
> 
> _Of course, that is not what makes one a citizen...is it._
> 
> 
> _2. The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal...'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'_
> 
> 
> _Do you deny anything above?_
> 
> _Are claiming that 'immigration' would 'come for ' legal citizens who voted???_
> 
> 
> _3. Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _*'Not true,' he says*....assuring the illegal voter that* 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4.He goes on to make this bald faced lie: "*When you vote you are a citizen yourself"*_
> 
> 
> _5. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _6*.There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way.*_
> 
> 
> _7. Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> _Only a lame-brain like you would deny what is clear and evident._
> 
> _The good news is that your reputation couldn't fall any lower than it is now._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were telling the truth, you wouldn't be linking a video which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence; when his very next sentence is....
> 
> _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals don't think we're this stupid. They just have not a fucking ounce of respect for people whom disagree with them. It's funny watching that clip and the CNN interviewer is acting like this issue is just made up out of thin air. They've went full blown into advocacy. They are no longer journalists in any respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are the 'fifth column' for the lying Leftist Liberals.
Click to expand...


Really? You lied and lied and lied. 
You are not considered a republicans or conservative.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and start reading the thread from the beginning.
> Dishonest woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning:
> 
> 1. Millions of illegal aliens are registered to vote via the motor-voter bill.
> 2.Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote, and no one will come after them.
> 3. Multiple millions of illegal aliens live- illegally- in this country
> 4. Millions of illegal aliens voted to give Bill's wife the illusory 'popular vote' win.
> 5.You're a dunce.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
Click to expand...


You keep posting this garbage coming from your own group. Plus I already debunked this worthless link coming from a fake news. 
You are desperate.


----------



## charwin95

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning:
> 
> 1. Millions of illegal aliens are registered to vote via the motor-voter bill.
> 2.Obama told illegal aliens to go out and vote, and no one will come after them.
> 3. Multiple millions of illegal aliens live- illegally- in this country
> 4. Millions of illegal aliens voted to give Bill's wife the illusory 'popular vote' win.
> 5.You're a dunce.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity you can't prove any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country, bruja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond rightarded to claim 5.7 million illegals voted in the election. That 5.7 stems from the same old debunked unscientific poll which uses bogus data to unverifiably claim 6.4% of illegals in the U.S., voted.
> 
> Moron... 5.7 million is 6.4% of *89 million* illegals in the U.S. according to the lunacies you post.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not including their illegal children who have not reached voting age. Adding them in brings your idiotic claims to over 100 million illegals in the U.S.
> 
> Which of course, you can't prove.
> 
> So you've gone from claiming there are 40 million illegals in the country....
> 
> To claiming there's 50 million....
> 
> To now claiming there are more than 100 million.
> 
> At the rate you're going, it won't be long until you claim there are more illegals in this country than there are people.
Click to expand...


You got that right.  She is retarded.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> How many illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple millions.
> 
> *"Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To 5.7 Million Illegals Voted In Presidential Election."*
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No study said 5.7 illegal;s voted in this past election.
> 
> You really need to learn the difference between illegals voting and illegal votes.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo......how many illegal aliens live in the USofA????*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you, over 100 million.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to me.....according to you.
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in this nation?
> 
> 
> BTW....  If I were as ugly as you are, I wouldn't say hello, I'd say BOO!
Click to expand...


Your stupidity is beyond me.


----------



## charwin95

Seawytch said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> No study said 5.7 illegal;s voted in this past election.
> 
> You really need to learn the difference between illegals voting and illegal votes.
> 
> Until then, remain a dumbass all your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted *in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama."
> http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-con...tizens-Vote-in-US-Elections-Richman-et-al.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Now....if *6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted last time
> 
> ....and now
> a. their icon, Obama, told them to vote and not be concerned that there would be any penalty (as per the video)
> 
> and...
> 
> b. the central issue in Trump's campaign was throwing them out of the nation that they invaded....
> 
> 
> ....ya' think maybe 13.2%....or 17.6%.....or more of 'em voted??????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo......how many illegal aliens live in the USofA????*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  Obama never encouraged illegals to vote
> 
> 2)  A non citizen is not necessary an illegal.
> 
> Don't you get tired of being stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "1) Obama never encouraged illegals to vote"
> 
> Of course he did, RealDumb.
> 
> Watch me prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama disrespect for the laws of our country, and for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself”
> 
> 
> 
> "When you vote, you are a citizen yourself” is clear in its intended meaning: "Go vote, illegal alien,....by that act you are as good as a citizen, and thereby eligible to vote."
> 
> 
> 
> He's counting on illegals to get the message,* and for lying scum to swear he's not saying exactly what he is saying.*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel* Real Dumb*?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> You really are that stupid.
> 
> Voters are citizens.  The person asking the question is a citizen.  She is saying id she, a citizen, votes, can immigration track her down & deport any family members that are undocumented.
> 
> I am sick & tired of telling you dumbasss, ignorant stupid Trumpettes that you are wrong about this.  Every fact check organization calls you stupid.
> 
> Every major REAL news organization calls you a moron.
> 
> Get a freakin grip & qiut being such an ass.
> 
> You keep showing me what a moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the studies, reports, fact checkers and news organizations are all "in on it"...didn't you know?
Click to expand...


LMAO.
Link posted by a lying moron Political Chic. Is that supposed to be credible?


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more you don't know about.
> 
> Hell, you're one of the leaders in that regard. Case in point, you struggle answering even simple questions. You posted a video of that interview which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence, just before he says, _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> How is that encouraging illegals to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a clip or full transcript if you want an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm not watching a 7 minute video for you. You're not that important. But I laugh that they start off with a cut of her on the phone with her family member. First she acts so excited as if she's talking to God himself; and in truth, Obama pretty much is a god to dumb liberals; but then she says "I'm not asking him; I'm not asking him!" That of course is all part of a big sell. Because she knows exactly what she's going to ask because she's memorized a script. She's not a journalist; she's an actor. Even the advocates at CNN or MSNBC either wouldn't do it or weren't allowed to do it.
> 
> But I will say that watching this, confirms further that it's propaganda. She asks a question, they cut it, and then they prepare for the next propaganda question. It's not a real interview. It's a get out the illegal vote campaign.
Click to expand...


No that important------ But you posted this long rebuttal.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> 
> 
> By that token, there could have been 8 million or more fraudulent votes cast for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that token, 20 million fraudulent votes could'v been cast for Hillary.
Click to expand...


Rubbish. 
And you proof is what? Comings from a pathological liar president like you and political cheap?


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5,67 illegals did not vote.  No report says this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I think it was only like 5.634 million actually.
Click to expand...


These are the Trump supporters. 
You are proving yourself how poorly informed you are. 
You cannot even produce 5 or 10 illegal immigrant votes let alone 3 to 5 millions. You are an idiot.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RealDave
> 
> Tell us what the number of illegal aliens that voted were?



Why don't you tell us Nimrod?


----------



## Slyhunter

charwin95 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5,67 illegals did not vote.  No report says this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I think it was only like 5.634 million actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are the Trump supporters.
> You are proving yourself how poorly informed you are.
> You cannot even produce 5 or 10 illegal immigrant votes let alone 3 to 5 millions. You are an idiot.
Click to expand...

Yes, Illegal Aliens Are Voting


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I find the idea that millions of illegals are voting to be much more likely than the liberal counter that illegal voting almost never happens. As a resident of California, I am well aware of what is done for illegals. In some respects, they actually have more rights than the real citizens. It's ridiculous. And I've been to the polls and regularly seen zero enforcement of voting laws with respect to citizenship. I mean, for fuck's sake, my state is giving them driver's licenses and we all know it's quid pro quo. All these phonies like Faun and RealDave can fuck off with their myths. I live this shit every day and I know what the fuck is going on.



I live here in California. You are a good example of a phony and lying bastard. 

You've been to the polls? Are you saying the 4.483 millions that voted for Trump are not counted? 
Are you saying that the republican workers by the thousands at the polls are inept didn't see any irregularities or illegals but YOU did? YOU did? 
Are you saying the republicans workers that they just let anybody walked in and vote? 
If you can bitch and moan your idiotic post here--------  are you saying that Republicans law makers and republican workers here cannot? Like my neighbor Issa? 

Yes we issued them driver license to drive but not to vote.  Idiot. 
You don't know what the fuck is going on here but  displaying your disgusting idiotic behavior. 

You said------Illegals have more rights than the real citizens. Like WHAT?


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5,67 illegals did not vote.  No report says this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I think it was only like 5.634 million actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are the Trump supporters.
> You are proving yourself how poorly informed you are.
> You cannot even produce 5 or 10 illegal immigrant votes let alone 3 to 5 millions. You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Illegal Aliens Are Voting
Click to expand...

LOLOL

A rightwingnut site referencing a rightwingnut source referencing a rightwing nut referencing a debunked unscientific poll.

What a vast collection of losers.

Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting

_A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​
Richman relied on unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling and nutjobs propagate his nonsensical blog because they like what he says despite its dubious origins.

But wait, there's more... on top of it being based upon unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling, it turns out that many of the respondents erroneously identified themselves as citizens in 2010 but then as non-citizens in 2012...

_*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys._​


----------



## charwin95

Aletheia4u said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths. But we are not allowed to vote in their country.
> 
> Are Voter ID Laws a Form of Racism? – Mother Jones
Click to expand...


Your link coming from a conspiracy theorist. Very credible.


----------



## charwin95

Aletheia4u said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
Click to expand...


Your links are no better than a rotten cabbage. 
Are you denying that Trump is not a puppet?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping my bathroom!
> 
> RUBES: Extraterrestrial Jews are wiretapping Trump's bathroom!
> 
> REPORTER: Mr. President, are extraterrestrial Jews actually wiretapping your bathroom?
> 
> TRUMP: Well, a lot of rubes believe they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....aren't you the dunce who claimed to be a military electronics and bomb expert until I blew that fable up?
> 
> That was you....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is how I know you are beaten, every time.   You bring up something in which I embarrassed you and claim you were victorious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram that lie back down your throat:
> 
> 1. You made bogus claims....like this:
> 
> "I'm retired military and an electronics expert. I know what bombs look like, and I know what clocks look like."
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 2. "I am also an electronics expert. I worked at the top of the field for decades.... All these FACTS destroy your stupid FANTASY it looks like a bomb. Even an English teacher could tell it wasn't."
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still a military and electronics expert....or have you moved up to brain surgeon and NASA expert???
> 
> C'mon.....everyone needs a good laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. As an "expert" you pontificated about 'clock-boy' and his attempt to freak out the school with his bomb-lookalike.
> Couldn't fool you....'cause you're a military electronics expert (snicker snicker....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. I "blew up" your expertise with a few pictures....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you just said: " You bring up something in which I embarrassed you and claim you were victorious."
> 
> 
> 
> I sure made you look like the lying windbag that you are, in you 'victory,' huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A suitcase does not a bomb make, retard.
> 
> Everyone knew it was not a bomb. That's why the teacher kept it in her classroom for two hours.  That's why the principal didn't evacuate the school.  That's why the cop put it in the back seat of his car.
> 
> Your continued self-sabotage in this matter is pathological!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who sees those two pictures will recognize you for what you are.
Click to expand...


You don't even recognized a fake media that you keep posting let alone how a clock look like. Moron.


----------



## Aletheia4u

charwin95 said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths. But we are not allowed to vote in their country.
> 
> Are Voter ID Laws a Form of Racism? – Mother Jones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link coming from a conspiracy theorist. Very credible.
Click to expand...

You meant to say CNN is an conspiracies theorist organization. Mother Jones is a good reputable organization.

Mother Jones – Smart, fearless journalism


----------



## charwin95

RealDave said:


> I winder how many of the foreign workers Trump brings in to work in his Hotels & Vineyards voted?
> 
> As the Trumpettes ha e a fit about illegal immigrants taking jobs, you orange buddy been imported workers for years & years.
> 
> 
> Another example of just how fucking stupid Trumpettes are.



You are being nice.

This is a good example how Hypocrite our president and his followers are.
One of his motto---- Buy Americans and Hire Americans. When his products are made in China, Bangladesh and Mexico.
At the same he hired foreigners for his Maralago and last January he hired more foreigners for his vineyard. Trump's excuse------ He cannot find workers here in America.


----------



## Slyhunter

charwin95 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the idea that millions of illegals are voting to be much more likely than the liberal counter that illegal voting almost never happens. As a resident of California, I am well aware of what is done for illegals. In some respects, they actually have more rights than the real citizens. It's ridiculous. And I've been to the polls and regularly seen zero enforcement of voting laws with respect to citizenship. I mean, for fuck's sake, my state is giving them driver's licenses and we all know it's quid pro quo. All these phonies like Faun and RealDave can fuck off with their myths. I live this shit every day and I know what the fuck is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live here in California. You are a good example of a phony and lying bastard.
> 
> You've been to the polls? Are you saying the 4.483 millions that voted for Trump are not counted?
> Are you saying that the republican workers by the thousands at the polls are inept didn't see any irregularities or illegals but YOU did? YOU did?
> Are you saying the republicans workers that they just let anybody walked in and vote?
> If you can bitch and moan your idiotic post here--------  are you saying that Republicans law makers and republican workers here cannot? Like my neighbor Issa?
> 
> Yes we issued them driver license to drive but not to vote.  Idiot.
> You don't know what the fuck is going on here but  displaying your disgusting idiotic behavior.
> 
> You said------Illegals have more rights than the real citizens. Like WHAT?
Click to expand...

They can lie and say they are citizens and get the vote and nobody checks. If I was illegal with that option I'd vote too.
That's like the fake penalty for not having health insurance. Lie on the tax form and nobody checks. Thus NO penalty.


----------



## Slyhunter

charwin95 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I winder how many of the foreign workers Trump brings in to work in his Hotels & Vineyards voted?
> 
> As the Trumpettes ha e a fit about illegal immigrants taking jobs, you orange buddy been imported workers for years & years.
> 
> 
> Another example of just how fucking stupid Trumpettes are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are being nice.
> 
> This is a good example how Hypocrite our president and his followers are.
> One of his motto---- Buy Americans and Hire Americans. When his products are made in China, Bangladesh and Mexico.
> At the same he hired foreigners for his Maralago and last January he hired more foreigners for his vineyard. Trump's excuse------ He cannot find workers here in America.
Click to expand...

I have the same motto. But I buy products made in China because they're cheaper and good enough for what I need them for. It isn't hypocritical to make smart choices when you are a manufacturer, vs the choices you make as President of the US.


----------



## Aletheia4u

charwin95 said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your links are no better than a rotten cabbage.
> Are you denying that Trump is not a puppet?
Click to expand...

 He cannot be controlled. 

but here's someone that can..

A bill that creates a federal labeling standard for foods containing genetically modifiedingredients (commonly called GMOs) was signed into law by President Barack Obama today. Obama Signs Bill Mandating GMO Labeling

Month later...

Opponents of the federal legislation had even filed a petition with the White House urging a veto, and had the 100,000 signatures required to earn an official response — though the White House waited until after the president signed the bill to post the response.

“It was cowardly of President Obama to wait until the Friday after the convention to sign the bill,” said Alexis Baden-Mayer, political director of the Organic Consumers Association. “I foolishly believed he might honor his 2007 pledge to respect our right to know what we’re eating. The WhiteHouse.gov petition hit the 100,000 signatures target with several days left in the veto window and he just ignored it.” Obama signs bill overturning Vermont’s GMO labeling law


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't have to say she was a citizen. She said she's a voter and voters, by law in all _60_ _states_, have to be U.S. citizens.
> 
> So when she asked, "so if I vote," it was clear she was a U.S. citizen even if Obama didn't already know before hand.
> 
> And it's beyond obvious to any thinking person that Obama responded to her question believing she is a U.S. citizen as he said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."
> _
> 
> And it's even more than obvious when I point out you dishonestly posted a video which edited most of those statements out.
> 
> If you actually had a valid point, you wouldn't be posting edited videos of their interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, by law "undocumented" persons are not citizens. She just had claimed they were. Nor is it rational for any citizen to be afraid of voting. It was not "clear" by her own definition of citizenship that she had presented in the very previous sentence. You don't get to make up your own rules or laws in an interview and then say well we should know this by law. She was already advocating breaking the law at that very point. This all as you put it is "beyond obvious."
> 
> Now, let me ask you straight up; do you think Obama is playing a game here? I'm guessing based on prior posts and your hyper partisanship in general that you'll say no. But this is clearly what he is doing. Any fair-minded person would say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're making shit up. Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen herself, expressed a fear, along with a rationale for that fear, of voting. So for you to state there is no such rationale in the face of her expressing one is outright bullshit.
> 
> And again, it may not have been clear to you, but you're a conservative. No doubt a lot sails clear over your head. But it's obvious that Obama was just a wee bit sharper than you as he picked up on it. That's obvious by his response he knows he's talking to a U.S. citizen. And again, his comments you gloss over...
> 
> _* "first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself"_
> 
> _* "If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_
> 
> _* "...part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote."_​
> Those responses would make zero sense if said  to a non-U.S. citizen.
> 
> I can't answer your question about Obama "playing a game" since I have no idea what game it is you _think_ he's playing. If by "game," you mean encouraging illegals to vote, of course not. There no lucid evidence to support such nonsense. Especially coming from the poster who dishonestly posted an edited video of that interview which cut off Obama in mid-sentence, omitted most of his statements I quoted above, and cut out Obama twice promoting a website which states voters must be U.S. citizens.
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "fear" was that if she voted would immigration know where she lives and would they come for her family. That's a total bull shit "fear" for a citizen voter. That doesn't even make sense. But again she doesn't make clear that she is even a citizen and the viewer isn't even hearing it in those terms. Rather, they're hearing "when you vote you're a citizen." They do a great job of selling this as a patriotic rite of passage for illegals.
> 
> You did answer the question. You don't think Obama is playing a game. But this is a scripted "interview" complete with takes like a Hollywood shoot. It's why it's an actress and not a journalist asking the questions. It is Obama's duty as the chief executive of the country to take great care. He does not do that. He was always a fraudulent president. Good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate to break the news to ya -- but you don't get to tell others what they should or should not fear. She said it's a fear. There's no reason not to believe her.
> 
> But more importantly, you ran from my question again...
> 
> *How is informing viewers of that interview that they must be U.S. citizens to vote, encouraging illegal aliens to vote??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to ya; but only stupid people take things at face value. I don't have to give credence into this lady's phony fears.
> 
> "There's no reason not to believe her."
> 
> By her own admission she's an advocate for illegal aliens. There's plenty of reasons not to trust her or this "president" who is trading in fraudulent votes.
> 
> You make all these bull shit statements and then you tack on some bull shit that we covered in bold.  This is so later you can go, "oh you didn't answer my question."
> 
> Get real, dude. Nobody takes you seriously. You literally just said that we need to trust and not question liars. Well, I know that works for liberal minions like you; but some of us have values that go deeper than that. Some of us aren't useful idiots.
Click to expand...


You hypocritism is unbelievable. Nobody take him seriously? but you keep posting over and over dude.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try now:
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> You afraid to answer a simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be afraid to answer a question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall your answer. Seems like a simple enough question. Throw out a number and stop stalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my problem if you don't recall my answer. The search feature is available to you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a straightforward question, why would I go searching for it? And according to PoliticalChic you did not answer the question in the first place, so that would make searching a big waste of time. It's a simple question, but I understand if you don't have the guts to answer. Some of us are lightweights at the end of the day. But in case you have an actual answer you want to give, I'll restate it:
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
Click to expand...


We did answer that question over and over but for some reason both of you are stuck stupid. 
If you don't recall to back and update yourself. 
I could easily answer your question but ---- Why should we make it easy for you?


----------



## Dschrute3

Anyone who knows anything knows the Democratic Party invented Voter Fraud. I love it that Trump has called their bluff. California is now refusing to cooperate with an investigation into massive voter fraud in the State. What do Democrats have to hide?


----------



## charwin95

Slyhunter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5,67 illegals did not vote.  No report says this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I think it was only like 5.634 million actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are the Trump supporters.
> You are proving yourself how poorly informed you are.
> You cannot even produce 5 or 10 illegal immigrant votes let alone 3 to 5 millions. You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Illegal Aliens Are Voting
Click to expand...


Another garbage media. Do yo expect me to read that kind of garbage bias media catered for poorly informed American idiots. 
Keep that to yourself kid and get  me something credible.


----------



## charwin95

Aletheia4u said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths. But we are not allowed to vote in their country.
> 
> Are Voter ID Laws a Form of Racism? – Mother Jones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link coming from a conspiracy theorist. Very credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You meant to say CNN is an conspiracies theorist organization. Mother Jones is a good reputable organization.
> 
> Mother Jones – Smart, fearless journalism
Click to expand...


Mother Jones------- OMG OMG OMG. 

You are criticizing CNN but not Faux News. Nice job.


----------



## charwin95

Slyhunter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the idea that millions of illegals are voting to be much more likely than the liberal counter that illegal voting almost never happens. As a resident of California, I am well aware of what is done for illegals. In some respects, they actually have more rights than the real citizens. It's ridiculous. And I've been to the polls and regularly seen zero enforcement of voting laws with respect to citizenship. I mean, for fuck's sake, my state is giving them driver's licenses and we all know it's quid pro quo. All these phonies like Faun and RealDave can fuck off with their myths. I live this shit every day and I know what the fuck is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live here in California. You are a good example of a phony and lying bastard.
> 
> You've been to the polls? Are you saying the 4.483 millions that voted for Trump are not counted?
> Are you saying that the republican workers by the thousands at the polls are inept didn't see any irregularities or illegals but YOU did? YOU did?
> Are you saying the republicans workers that they just let anybody walked in and vote?
> If you can bitch and moan your idiotic post here--------  are you saying that Republicans law makers and republican workers here cannot? Like my neighbor Issa?
> 
> Yes we issued them driver license to drive but not to vote.  Idiot.
> You don't know what the fuck is going on here but  displaying your disgusting idiotic behavior.
> 
> You said------Illegals have more rights than the real citizens. Like WHAT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can lie and say they are citizens and get the vote and nobody checks. If I was illegal with that option I'd vote too.
> That's like the fake penalty for not having health insurance. Lie on the tax form and nobody checks. Thus NO penalty.
Click to expand...


Purely rubbish. Obviously you are using yourself as an example---- White Privilege. I suspect that's what you did. 
You make it sound that they are fearless. They are scared to be exposed let alone going to a polls where there are lots of people watching. Why in the world they will risk they future and all just for one lousy vote? Illegals doesn't think that way dude. 

I asked several questions but you deflected every single one.


----------



## charwin95

Slyhunter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I winder how many of the foreign workers Trump brings in to work in his Hotels & Vineyards voted?
> 
> As the Trumpettes ha e a fit about illegal immigrants taking jobs, you orange buddy been imported workers for years & years.
> 
> 
> Another example of just how fucking stupid Trumpettes are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are being nice.
> 
> This is a good example how Hypocrite our president and his followers are.
> One of his motto---- Buy Americans and Hire Americans. When his products are made in China, Bangladesh and Mexico.
> At the same he hired foreigners for his Maralago and last January he hired more foreigners for his vineyard. Trump's excuse------ He cannot find workers here in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same motto. But I buy products made in China because they're cheaper and good enough for what I need them for. It isn't hypocritical to make smart choices when you are a manufacturer, vs the choices you make as President of the US.
Click to expand...


So why the fuck a pathological liar hypocrite president ------ keep saying: Buy Americans Hire Americans?  His excuse he cannot find a cook, waitress and receptionist in Florida and farm workers in Virginia. 
You are customer only not a president to make that kind rebuttal.

As I said repeatedly. I'm in the medical industry business. About 80% of my consumables are made in China. But I do not have foreigners ( like Trump) or illegals immigrants working for me. They are all American citizens and about 34 Hispanic anchor babies rest are mostly white, Asians and blacks.


----------



## Aletheia4u

charwin95 said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths. But we are not allowed to vote in their country.
> 
> Are Voter ID Laws a Form of Racism? – Mother Jones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link coming from a conspiracy theorist. Very credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You meant to say CNN is an conspiracies theorist organization. Mother Jones is a good reputable organization.
> 
> Mother Jones – Smart, fearless journalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mother Jones------- OMG OMG OMG.
> 
> You are criticizing CNN but not Faux News. Nice job.
Click to expand...


----------



## charwin95

Aletheia4u said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your links are no better than a rotten cabbage.
> Are you denying that Trump is not a puppet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot be controlled.
> 
> but here's someone that can..
> 
> A bill that creates a federal labeling standard for foods containing genetically modifiedingredients (commonly called GMOs) was signed into law by President Barack Obama today. Obama Signs Bill Mandating GMO Labeling
> 
> Month later...
> 
> Opponents of the federal legislation had even filed a petition with the White House urging a veto, and had the 100,000 signatures required to earn an official response — though the White House waited until after the president signed the bill to post the response.
> 
> “It was cowardly of President Obama to wait until the Friday after the convention to sign the bill,” said Alexis Baden-Mayer, political director of the Organic Consumers Association. “I foolishly believed he might honor his 2007 pledge to respect our right to know what we’re eating. The WhiteHouse.gov petition hit the 100,000 signatures target with several days left in the veto window and he just ignored it.” Obama signs bill overturning Vermont’s GMO labeling law
Click to expand...


LMAO----- What is that has anything to do with your previous post and links?


----------



## charwin95

Dschrute3 said:


> Anyone who knows anything knows the Democratic Party invented Voter Fraud. I love it that Trump has called their bluff. California is now refusing to cooperate with an investigation into massive voter fraud in the State. What do Democrats have to hide?



Any LINK? 
I'm very active here both politically and economically here in California. 
So far I have not heard of any investigation. Why in the world they will not cooperate? EXPLAIN.


----------



## charwin95

Aletheia4u said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths. But we are not allowed to vote in their country.
> 
> Are Voter ID Laws a Form of Racism? – Mother Jones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link coming from a conspiracy theorist. Very credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You meant to say CNN is an conspiracies theorist organization. Mother Jones is a good reputable organization.
> 
> Mother Jones – Smart, fearless journalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mother Jones------- OMG OMG OMG.
> 
> You are criticizing CNN but not Faux News. Nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Deflection big time--------You have not answered any of my questions but you keep posting these nonsense.
Go back and answer my questions then I will answer yours. Fair enough?


----------



## Aletheia4u

charwin95 said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths.
> 
> 
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your links are no better than a rotten cabbage.
> Are you denying that Trump is not a puppet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot be controlled.
> 
> but here's someone that can..
> 
> A bill that creates a federal labeling standard for foods containing genetically modifiedingredients (commonly called GMOs) was signed into law by President Barack Obama today. Obama Signs Bill Mandating GMO Labeling
> 
> Month later...
> 
> Opponents of the federal legislation had even filed a petition with the White House urging a veto, and had the 100,000 signatures required to earn an official response — though the White House waited until after the president signed the bill to post the response.
> 
> “It was cowardly of President Obama to wait until the Friday after the convention to sign the bill,” said Alexis Baden-Mayer, political director of the Organic Consumers Association. “I foolishly believed he might honor his 2007 pledge to respect our right to know what we’re eating. The WhiteHouse.gov petition hit the 100,000 signatures target with several days left in the veto window and he just ignored it.” Obama signs bill overturning Vermont’s GMO labeling law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO----- What is that has anything to do with your previous post and links?
Click to expand...

You are referring that Mother Jones and Fox news as not being a good reputable organization. But your news stations are trustworthy. Are you dyslexic?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

charwin95 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I never claimed she was illegal.*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did. *Why lie about it.* here's the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're "dumber than shit" or if you're just pathological like oh so many liberals nowadays. This can't be any mor clear/simple.
> 
> REPORTER: So if I *(an illegal alien*) vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I had figured she was asking the question on behalf of illegals"
> 
> This is how the conversation was framed/scripted. To give that impression. I never claimed she was an illegal from any knowledge perspective. And this isn't about me "lying". This is about a ploy to undermine The Constitution. I know you'd love to character assault me all day to avoid that glaring reality (as you just spent three posts in a row going over that now trivial matter).
> 
> Also, being mistaken is not the same as lying, jackass. I know you've been taught under the Saul Alinsky playbook to do things like throw out these blatant attacks; but either regard the matter at hand or we're done here. I don't play childish games all day and night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of going round and round---- What not give a real facts of how many illegals voted in last election? None of you snowflakes can prove 10 illegals let alone millions.
> Just because Trump said 3 to 5 millions illegal votes----- That doesn't mean it's right.
> Then You have this lying and dishonest Political Chic that keep posting nonsense and link from unknown retarded garbage media as her bible. Is that supposed to be credible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you're diluted if you think no illegals voted. Nobody in this thread has been hung up on a number though. In fact, that is almost another topic altogether. The issue is that you have a president telling illegals to vote. That is wrong. Obama had to shame his office one last time upon going out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ----- Where is your proof?
> As I said repeatedly. In order to commit that kind of massive fraud by the millions. You need the coordinations of both democrats and republicans by the thousands inside and outside the polls
> without getting caught.
> How is that even possible?
Click to expand...


The system is built to turn a blind eye much like you're predisposed to turn a blind eye.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

charwin95 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've been tweeking your contention for months now. And like Trumps muslim ban eo, the tweeks to overcome previously disproved talking points won't fix it.  Lipstick on a pig doesn't make it look any better.
> 
> The first point is that the interviewer, the star of jane the virgin, was born in puerto rico, and* is an american citizen,* and everything from there was* from the standpoint of an american citizen.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Well....let's check._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1. Referring to illegal aliens, she begins :"*I call them citizens because they contribute to the country."*_
> 
> _Of course, that is not what makes one a citizen...is it._
> 
> 
> _2. The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal...'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'_
> 
> 
> _Do you deny anything above?_
> 
> _Are claiming that 'immigration' would 'come for ' legal citizens who voted???_
> 
> 
> _3. Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _*'Not true,' he says*....assuring the illegal voter that* 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4.He goes on to make this bald faced lie: "*When you vote you are a citizen yourself"*_
> 
> 
> _5. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _6*.There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way.*_
> 
> 
> _7. Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> _Only a lame-brain like you would deny what is clear and evident._
> 
> _The good news is that your reputation couldn't fall any lower than it is now._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were telling the truth, you wouldn't be linking a video which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence; when his very next sentence is....
> 
> _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals don't think we're this stupid. They just have not a fucking ounce of respect for people whom disagree with them. It's funny watching that clip and the CNN interviewer is acting like this issue is just made up out of thin air. They've went full blown into advocacy. They are no longer journalists in any respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the other way around bud.
> We can disagree however you want but you cannot even ------- repeat -------- you cannot even produce a single thread of evidence that millions of illegals voted.
> If you believe a pathological liar president------ Ask yourself who are the ignorant and stupid.
> 
> People like you don't like CNN when Faux News broadcast a lot of fake news far more than CNN.
Click to expand...


STFU. I don't need your hyper partisan denial bull shit. One illegal in TX was convicted just the other day for illegal voting. And that's just one case. So, take your "single thread of evidence" and shove it up your ass. I don't do this Saul Alinsky bull shit. You replied to like 15 of my posts. I'm done even looking after two. If you don't take yourself seriously, I won't take you seriously either.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun

You tapped out like a coward and had charwin95 take this thread to the next level of liberal stupidity? That's fine. If that's all you got, then you's a bitch, bitch.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Well....let's check._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1. Referring to illegal aliens, she begins :"*I call them citizens because they contribute to the country."*_
> 
> _Of course, that is not what makes one a citizen...is it._
> 
> 
> _2. The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal...'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'_
> 
> 
> _Do you deny anything above?_
> 
> _Are claiming that 'immigration' would 'come for ' legal citizens who voted???_
> 
> 
> _3. Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _*'Not true,' he says*....assuring the illegal voter that* 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4.He goes on to make this bald faced lie: "*When you vote you are a citizen yourself"*_
> 
> 
> _5. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _6*.There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way.*_
> 
> 
> _7. Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> _Only a lame-brain like you would deny what is clear and evident._
> 
> _The good news is that your reputation couldn't fall any lower than it is now._
> 
> 
> 
> If you were telling the truth, you wouldn't be linking a video which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence; when his very next sentence is....
> 
> _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals don't think we're this stupid. They just have not a fucking ounce of respect for people whom disagree with them. It's funny watching that clip and the CNN interviewer is acting like this issue is just made up out of thin air. They've went full blown into advocacy. They are no longer journalists in any respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the other way around bud.
> We can disagree however you want but you cannot even ------- repeat -------- you cannot even produce a single thread of evidence that millions of illegals voted.
> If you believe a pathological liar president------ Ask yourself who are the ignorant and stupid.
> 
> People like you don't like CNN when Faux News broadcast a lot of fake news far more than CNN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. I don't need your hyper partisan denial bull shit. One illegal in TX was convicted just the other day for illegal voting. And that's just one case. So, take your "single thread of evidence" and shove it up your ass. I don't do this Saul Alinsky bull shit. You replied to like 15 of my posts. I'm done even looking after two. If you don't take yourself seriously, I won't take you seriously either.
Click to expand...

You're still deranged. The person you referred to as an "illegal" in Texas, as you were already shown, was not here illegally. She was a legal resident of Texas.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were telling the truth, you wouldn't be linking a video which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence; when his very next sentence is....
> 
> _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals don't think we're this stupid. They just have not a fucking ounce of respect for people whom disagree with them. It's funny watching that clip and the CNN interviewer is acting like this issue is just made up out of thin air. They've went full blown into advocacy. They are no longer journalists in any respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the other way around bud.
> We can disagree however you want but you cannot even ------- repeat -------- you cannot even produce a single thread of evidence that millions of illegals voted.
> If you believe a pathological liar president------ Ask yourself who are the ignorant and stupid.
> 
> People like you don't like CNN when Faux News broadcast a lot of fake news far more than CNN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. I don't need your hyper partisan denial bull shit. One illegal in TX was convicted just the other day for illegal voting. And that's just one case. So, take your "single thread of evidence" and shove it up your ass. I don't do this Saul Alinsky bull shit. You replied to like 15 of my posts. I'm done even looking after two. If you don't take yourself seriously, I won't take you seriously either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still deranged. The person you referred to as an "illegal" in Texas, as you were already shown, was not here illegally. She was a legal resident of Texas.
Click to expand...


Hardly consequential. Anyone claiming illegals don't vote is the one who is deranged.

How many illegals live in the USA?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun

By coming to charwin95 's aid in that manner, you are inherently supporting the idea that there is not a shred of evidence that illegals vote. That's called political hackery. You've always been a hack. You're an obstructionist at best.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals don't think we're this stupid. They just have not a fucking ounce of respect for people whom disagree with them. It's funny watching that clip and the CNN interviewer is acting like this issue is just made up out of thin air. They've went full blown into advocacy. They are no longer journalists in any respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the other way around bud.
> We can disagree however you want but you cannot even ------- repeat -------- you cannot even produce a single thread of evidence that millions of illegals voted.
> If you believe a pathological liar president------ Ask yourself who are the ignorant and stupid.
> 
> People like you don't like CNN when Faux News broadcast a lot of fake news far more than CNN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. I don't need your hyper partisan denial bull shit. One illegal in TX was convicted just the other day for illegal voting. And that's just one case. So, take your "single thread of evidence" and shove it up your ass. I don't do this Saul Alinsky bull shit. You replied to like 15 of my posts. I'm done even looking after two. If you don't take yourself seriously, I won't take you seriously either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still deranged. The person you referred to as an "illegal" in Texas, as you were already shown, was not here illegally. She was a legal resident of Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly consequential. Anyone claiming illegals don't vote is the one who is deranged.
> 
> How many illegals live in the USA?
Click to expand...

LOLOL

The derangement is all yours, thinking I said illegals don't vote. I even pointed out 2 of them got caught in the last election and I'm certain there were others.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun
> 
> By coming to charwin95 's aid in that manner, you are inherently supporting the idea that there is not a shred of evidence that illegals vote. That's called political hackery. You've always been a hack. You're an obstructionist at best.


In what manner did I come to his "aid?"


----------



## charwin95

Aletheia4u said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> You have this fantasy where five million Mexicans were registered to vote and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.  And then they all voted and didn't get caught because Democrats were helping them.
> 
> Even though you haven't a single shred of evidence this incredibly massive conspiracy actually occurred completely undetected, you state this crackmare as a fact.
> 
> "Well, Trump tweeted it happened, and that is all the evidence I need."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your links are no better than a rotten cabbage.
> Are you denying that Trump is not a puppet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot be controlled.
> 
> but here's someone that can..
> 
> A bill that creates a federal labeling standard for foods containing genetically modifiedingredients (commonly called GMOs) was signed into law by President Barack Obama today. Obama Signs Bill Mandating GMO Labeling
> 
> Month later...
> 
> Opponents of the federal legislation had even filed a petition with the White House urging a veto, and had the 100,000 signatures required to earn an official response — though the White House waited until after the president signed the bill to post the response.
> 
> “It was cowardly of President Obama to wait until the Friday after the convention to sign the bill,” said Alexis Baden-Mayer, political director of the Organic Consumers Association. “I foolishly believed he might honor his 2007 pledge to respect our right to know what we’re eating. The WhiteHouse.gov petition hit the 100,000 signatures target with several days left in the veto window and he just ignored it.” Obama signs bill overturning Vermont’s GMO labeling law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO----- What is that has anything to do with your previous post and links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are referring that Mother Jones and Fox news as not being a good reputable organization. But your news stations are trustworthy. Are you dyslexic?
Click to expand...


Mother Jones is only one dude opinion is that supposed to be reputable?
Fox News? You've got to kidding me. They broadcast a lot of fake news. They even blasted each other for broadcasting lies. If you rely on Fox then I don't know what to tell you.
CNN are viewed all over the country general locations like airports etc etc. plus all over the world. Fox News is not and it's quite disgusting and dishonest.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did. *Why lie about it.* here's the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I had figured she was asking the question on behalf of illegals"
> 
> This is how the conversation was framed/scripted. To give that impression. I never claimed she was an illegal from any knowledge perspective. And this isn't about me "lying". This is about a ploy to undermine The Constitution. I know you'd love to character assault me all day to avoid that glaring reality (as you just spent three posts in a row going over that now trivial matter).
> 
> Also, being mistaken is not the same as lying, jackass. I know you've been taught under the Saul Alinsky playbook to do things like throw out these blatant attacks; but either regard the matter at hand or we're done here. I don't play childish games all day and night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of going round and round---- What not give a real facts of how many illegals voted in last election? None of you snowflakes can prove 10 illegals let alone millions.
> Just because Trump said 3 to 5 millions illegal votes----- That doesn't mean it's right.
> Then You have this lying and dishonest Political Chic that keep posting nonsense and link from unknown retarded garbage media as her bible. Is that supposed to be credible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you're diluted if you think no illegals voted. Nobody in this thread has been hung up on a number though. In fact, that is almost another topic altogether. The issue is that you have a president telling illegals to vote. That is wrong. Obama had to shame his office one last time upon going out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ----- Where is your proof?
> As I said repeatedly. In order to commit that kind of massive fraud by the millions. You need the coordinations of both democrats and republicans by the thousands inside and outside the polls
> without getting caught.
> How is that even possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The system is built to turn a blind eye much like you're predisposed to turn a blind eye.
Click to expand...


Delusional big time. You are lying again but keep  trying. 
So where is your proof?


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Well....let's check._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1. Referring to illegal aliens, she begins :"*I call them citizens because they contribute to the country."*_
> 
> _Of course, that is not what makes one a citizen...is it._
> 
> 
> _2. The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal...'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_
> 
> _Now, if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'_
> 
> 
> _Do you deny anything above?_
> 
> _Are claiming that 'immigration' would 'come for ' legal citizens who voted???_
> 
> 
> _3. Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _*'Not true,' he says*....assuring the illegal voter that* 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> _4.He goes on to make this bald faced lie: "*When you vote you are a citizen yourself"*_
> 
> 
> _5. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod..*.'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."*_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _6*.There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way.*_
> 
> 
> _7. Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> _Only a lame-brain like you would deny what is clear and evident._
> 
> _The good news is that your reputation couldn't fall any lower than it is now._
> 
> 
> 
> If you were telling the truth, you wouldn't be linking a video which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence; when his very next sentence is....
> 
> _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals don't think we're this stupid. They just have not a fucking ounce of respect for people whom disagree with them. It's funny watching that clip and the CNN interviewer is acting like this issue is just made up out of thin air. They've went full blown into advocacy. They are no longer journalists in any respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the other way around bud.
> We can disagree however you want but you cannot even ------- repeat -------- you cannot even produce a single thread of evidence that millions of illegals voted.
> If you believe a pathological liar president------ Ask yourself who are the ignorant and stupid.
> 
> People like you don't like CNN when Faux News broadcast a lot of fake news far more than CNN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. I don't need your hyper partisan denial bull shit. One illegal in TX was convicted just the other day for illegal voting. And that's just one case. So, take your "single thread of evidence" and shove it up your ass. I don't do this Saul Alinsky bull shit. You replied to like 15 of my posts. I'm done even looking after two. If you don't take yourself seriously, I won't take you seriously either.
Click to expand...


Do you expect me to believe that one illegal convicted in Texas? When you keep posting lies after lies. Is that supposed to represent California? 

Dude you keep posting your bull shit and you cannot even come up a shred of evidence that 3 to 5 millions voted illegally. 
Yes your are one big bull shitter LIAR. At the same time defending your liar girlfriend. 

Why the hell you keep saying you don't take people seriously? When you keep posting lies after lies. Then get pissed off because you cannot support your lunacy.  Dude grow the fuck up moron. 

You have not answered any single questions I asked you. Meaning you don't really know what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun
> 
> You tapped out like a coward and had charwin95 take this thread to the next level of liberal stupidity? That's fine. If that's all you got, then you's a bitch, bitch.



Dude we allowed to take over and we are fine with that. 
Scared of me?

What stupidity you keep saying moron? ALL we are asking from deranged individuals like you  is a PROOF.
Is that so much to ask?


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun
> 
> By coming to charwin95 's aid in that manner, you are inherently supporting the idea that there is not a shred of evidence that illegals vote. That's called political hackery. You've always been a hack. You're an obstructionist at best.



Is that mean I won again? That you cannot defend your bull shit. Or SCARED. 

Dude there are no shred of evidence that 3 to 5.7 illegals voted in last election. That's a fact.


----------



## charwin95

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> By coming to charwin95 's aid in that manner, you are inherently supporting the idea that there is not a shred of evidence that illegals vote. That's called political hackery. You've always been a hack. You're an obstructionist at best.
> 
> 
> 
> In what manner did I come to his "aid?"
Click to expand...


He is looking for the exit route. Cannot defend himself now he is blaming you. Very funny actually.


----------



## charwin95

charwin95 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows anything knows the Democratic Party invented Voter Fraud. I love it that Trump has called their bluff. California is now refusing to cooperate with an investigation into massive voter fraud in the State. What do Democrats have to hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any LINK?
> I'm very active here both politically and economically here in California.
> So far I have not heard of any investigation. Why in the world they will not cooperate? EXPLAIN.
Click to expand...


IM WAITING Dschrute. 

This bothers me that people like you and others just keep plugging LIES after LIES coming from Trump supporters. Only idiots that believe that is your own kind. 
Like Trump a pathological liar. 

I'm still waiting.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

charwin95 

You came into this thread like a petulant child; and I will not cater to that. I may even block you, honestly. You don't have a genuine bone in your body.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> By coming to charwin95 's aid in that manner, you are inherently supporting the idea that there is not a shred of evidence that illegals vote. That's called political hackery. You've always been a hack. You're an obstructionist at best.
> 
> 
> 
> In what manner did I come to his "aid?"
Click to expand...


There is no need to dispute the story unless you think there is not a shred of evidence that illegals voted. That is the crux of the matter. I don't care about piddly details that have no baring on the debate at hand, nor should you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals don't think we're this stupid. They just have not a fucking ounce of respect for people whom disagree with them. It's funny watching that clip and the CNN interviewer is acting like this issue is just made up out of thin air. They've went full blown into advocacy. They are no longer journalists in any respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the other way around bud.
> We can disagree however you want but you cannot even ------- repeat -------- you cannot even produce a single thread of evidence that millions of illegals voted.
> If you believe a pathological liar president------ Ask yourself who are the ignorant and stupid.
> 
> People like you don't like CNN when Faux News broadcast a lot of fake news far more than CNN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. I don't need your hyper partisan denial bull shit. One illegal in TX was convicted just the other day for illegal voting. And that's just one case. So, take your "single thread of evidence" and shove it up your ass. I don't do this Saul Alinsky bull shit. You replied to like 15 of my posts. I'm done even looking after two. If you don't take yourself seriously, I won't take you seriously either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still deranged. The person you referred to as an "illegal" in Texas, as you were already shown, was not here illegally. She was a legal resident of Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly consequential. Anyone claiming illegals don't vote is the one who is deranged.
> 
> How many illegals live in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The derangement is all yours, thinking I said illegals don't vote. I even pointed out 2 of them got caught in the last election and I'm certain there were others.
Click to expand...


I think the problem is you don't know when to use the word deranged. It essentially is akin to be insane or something of the like. You are using it as a substitute for merely being wrong or mistaken. Whether it's because you're a drama queen or an idiot we can debate that.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> By coming to charwin95 's aid in that manner, you are inherently supporting the idea that there is not a shred of evidence that illegals vote. That's called political hackery. You've always been a hack. You're an obstructionist at best.
> 
> 
> 
> In what manner did I come to his "aid?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no need to dispute the story unless you think there is not a shred of evidence that illegals voted. That is the crux of the matter. I don't care about piddly details that have no baring on the debate at hand, nor should you.
Click to expand...

Well that's utter bullshit. The number of illegals who voted is not limited to either millions or zero. So yes, there is plenty of reason to dispute the idiocy that millions of illegal aliens voted.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the other way around bud.
> We can disagree however you want but you cannot even ------- repeat -------- you cannot even produce a single thread of evidence that millions of illegals voted.
> If you believe a pathological liar president------ Ask yourself who are the ignorant and stupid.
> 
> People like you don't like CNN when Faux News broadcast a lot of fake news far more than CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU. I don't need your hyper partisan denial bull shit. One illegal in TX was convicted just the other day for illegal voting. And that's just one case. So, take your "single thread of evidence" and shove it up your ass. I don't do this Saul Alinsky bull shit. You replied to like 15 of my posts. I'm done even looking after two. If you don't take yourself seriously, I won't take you seriously either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still deranged. The person you referred to as an "illegal" in Texas, as you were already shown, was not here illegally. She was a legal resident of Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly consequential. Anyone claiming illegals don't vote is the one who is deranged.
> 
> How many illegals live in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The derangement is all yours, thinking I said illegals don't vote. I even pointed out 2 of them got caught in the last election and I'm certain there were others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the problem is you don't know when to use the word deranged. It essentially is akin to be insane or something of the like. You are using it as a substitute for merely being wrong or mistaken. Whether it's because you're a drama queen or an idiot we can debate that.
Click to expand...

Well there is being simply wrong; and then there's being wrong because you're deranged. Your case is clearly the latter since I already pointed out a couple of illegals were arrested for voting in the last election. You must be deranged to think I believe there wasn't one single illegal alien who voted when I said there were at least 2.


----------



## Slyhunter

charwin95 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5,67 illegals did not vote.  No report says this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I think it was only like 5.634 million actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are the Trump supporters.
> You are proving yourself how poorly informed you are.
> You cannot even produce 5 or 10 illegal immigrant votes let alone 3 to 5 millions. You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Illegal Aliens Are Voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another garbage media. Do yo expect me to read that kind of garbage bias media catered for poorly informed American idiots.
> Keep that to yourself kid and get  me something credible.
Click to expand...

Stay blind, ignore any evidence that contradicts your closed minded beliefs. Then wonder why nobody votes Democrat any more.


----------



## Slyhunter

charwin95 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows anything knows the Democratic Party invented Voter Fraud. I love it that Trump has called their bluff. California is now refusing to cooperate with an investigation into massive voter fraud in the State. What do Democrats have to hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any LINK?
> I'm very active here both politically and economically here in California.
> So far I have not heard of any investigation. Why in the world they will not cooperate? EXPLAIN.
Click to expand...

More Than 20 States Are Refusing To Fully Cooperate With Trump's Voter Fraud Investigation

California is refusing to allow the public public access to their voting records even though they are supposed to be open to the public. Guy on Fox showing proof that people listed on voters rules aren't citizens by comparing the states voter rolls with the federal tax rolls


----------



## Aletheia4u

charwin95 said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal Immigrants Cast More Than 3 Million Votes In Presidential Election – MILO NEWS
> 
> Hillary Clinton received 800,000 votes from noncitizens, bolsters Trump argument, study finds
> 
> And were there any shred of evidence that the President colluded with the Russians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your links are no better than a rotten cabbage.
> Are you denying that Trump is not a puppet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot be controlled.
> 
> but here's someone that can..
> 
> A bill that creates a federal labeling standard for foods containing genetically modifiedingredients (commonly called GMOs) was signed into law by President Barack Obama today. Obama Signs Bill Mandating GMO Labeling
> 
> Month later...
> 
> Opponents of the federal legislation had even filed a petition with the White House urging a veto, and had the 100,000 signatures required to earn an official response — though the White House waited until after the president signed the bill to post the response.
> 
> “It was cowardly of President Obama to wait until the Friday after the convention to sign the bill,” said Alexis Baden-Mayer, political director of the Organic Consumers Association. “I foolishly believed he might honor his 2007 pledge to respect our right to know what we’re eating. The WhiteHouse.gov petition hit the 100,000 signatures target with several days left in the veto window and he just ignored it.” Obama signs bill overturning Vermont’s GMO labeling law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO----- What is that has anything to do with your previous post and links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are referring that Mother Jones and Fox news as not being a good reputable organization. But your news stations are trustworthy. Are you dyslexic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mother Jones is only one dude opinion is that supposed to be reputable?
> Fox News? You've got to kidding me. They broadcast a lot of fake news. They even blasted each other for broadcasting lies. If you rely on Fox then I don't know what to tell you.
> CNN are viewed all over the country general locations like airports etc etc. plus all over the world. Fox News is not and it's quite disgusting and dishonest.
Click to expand...

 Mother Jones is one organization that get to the bottom of it. They investigate really hard until they get all of the evidence and then post it. They cannot afford to make any mistakes.
 Can you post some of Fox news false reports. But I betcha that I can post many of the rest of the Broadcasters like CNN ABC, fake reports..

_*Mother Jones*_ (abbreviated _*MoJo*_) is a progressive American magazine that focuses on news, commentary, and investigative reporting on topics including politics, the environment, human rights, and culture. Clara Jeffery serves as editor. Steve Katz has been publisher since 2010. Monika Bauerlein has been CEO since 2015.[2][3][4]

The magazine was named after Mary Harris Jones, known as Mother Jones, an Irish-American trade union activist and ardent opponent of child labor.[5]

_Mother Jones_ is published by the *Foundation for National Progress* (FNP), a nonprofit 501(c)(3) organization. _Mother Jones_ and the FNP are based in San Francisco, with other offices in Washington, D.C., and New York.[6] Mother Jones (magazine) - Wikipedia


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows anything knows the Democratic Party invented Voter Fraud. I love it that Trump has called their bluff. California is now refusing to cooperate with an investigation into massive voter fraud in the State. What do Democrats have to hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any LINK?
> I'm very active here both politically and economically here in California.
> So far I have not heard of any investigation. Why in the world they will not cooperate? EXPLAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Than 20 States Are Refusing To Fully Cooperate With Trump's Voter Fraud Investigation
> 
> California is refusing to allow the public public access to their voting records even though they are supposed to be open to the public. Guy on Fox showing proof that people listed on voters rules aren't citizens by comparing the states voter rolls with the federal tax rolls
Click to expand...

Why should they release such information to the federal government?


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows anything knows the Democratic Party invented Voter Fraud. I love it that Trump has called their bluff. California is now refusing to cooperate with an investigation into massive voter fraud in the State. What do Democrats have to hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any LINK?
> I'm very active here both politically and economically here in California.
> So far I have not heard of any investigation. Why in the world they will not cooperate? EXPLAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Than 20 States Are Refusing To Fully Cooperate With Trump's Voter Fraud Investigation
> 
> California is refusing to allow the public public access to their voting records even though they are supposed to be open to the public. Guy on Fox showing proof that people listed on voters rules aren't citizens by comparing the states voter rolls with the federal tax rolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they release such information to the federal government?
Click to expand...

It's public record supposed to be available for anyone who wants it.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows anything knows the Democratic Party invented Voter Fraud. I love it that Trump has called their bluff. California is now refusing to cooperate with an investigation into massive voter fraud in the State. What do Democrats have to hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any LINK?
> I'm very active here both politically and economically here in California.
> So far I have not heard of any investigation. Why in the world they will not cooperate? EXPLAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Than 20 States Are Refusing To Fully Cooperate With Trump's Voter Fraud Investigation
> 
> California is refusing to allow the public public access to their voting records even though they are supposed to be open to the public. Guy on Fox showing proof that people listed on voters rules aren't citizens by comparing the states voter rolls with the federal tax rolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they release such information to the federal government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's public record supposed to be available for anyone who wants it.
Click to expand...

The data belongs to the state, not the federal government.


----------



## Kondor3

The Republicans are as full of $hit about Illegal Aliens -related voter fraud, as a substantive issue, as Democrats are about siding with Illegal Aliens against their fellow countrymen, in order to spawn and cultivate legions of grateful *future* voters, once they *DO* become citizens. Both parties are full of $hit in this regard. *BOTH*.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows anything knows the Democratic Party invented Voter Fraud. I love it that Trump has called their bluff. California is now refusing to cooperate with an investigation into massive voter fraud in the State. What do Democrats have to hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any LINK?
> I'm very active here both politically and economically here in California.
> So far I have not heard of any investigation. Why in the world they will not cooperate? EXPLAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Than 20 States Are Refusing To Fully Cooperate With Trump's Voter Fraud Investigation
> 
> California is refusing to allow the public public access to their voting records even though they are supposed to be open to the public. Guy on Fox showing proof that people listed on voters rules aren't citizens by comparing the states voter rolls with the federal tax rolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they release such information to the federal government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's public record supposed to be available for anyone who wants it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The data belongs to the state, not the federal government.
Click to expand...

It Belongs to the Public.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any LINK?
> I'm very active here both politically and economically here in California.
> So far I have not heard of any investigation. Why in the world they will not cooperate? EXPLAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> More Than 20 States Are Refusing To Fully Cooperate With Trump's Voter Fraud Investigation
> 
> California is refusing to allow the public public access to their voting records even though they are supposed to be open to the public. Guy on Fox showing proof that people listed on voters rules aren't citizens by comparing the states voter rolls with the federal tax rolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they release such information to the federal government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's public record supposed to be available for anyone who wants it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The data belongs to the state, not the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It Belongs to the Public.
Click to expand...

It does not belong to the federal government. The federal government has no authority to collect that data and it's within the states' right to tell them to go fuck themselves; which is what many states, red and blue, are doing. Imagine the outrage if the federal government asked states to turn over all the data in their possession on gun owners.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Than 20 States Are Refusing To Fully Cooperate With Trump's Voter Fraud Investigation
> 
> California is refusing to allow the public public access to their voting records even though they are supposed to be open to the public. Guy on Fox showing proof that people listed on voters rules aren't citizens by comparing the states voter rolls with the federal tax rolls
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they release such information to the federal government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's public record supposed to be available for anyone who wants it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The data belongs to the state, not the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It Belongs to the Public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does not belong to the federal government. The federal government has no authority to collect that data and it's within the states' right to tell them to go fuck themselves; which is what many states, red and blue, are doing. Imagine the outrage if the federal government asked states to turn over all the data in their possession on gun owners.
Click to expand...

But it's ok when the Press does it.
New York Journal News Publishes Gun Owners' Names In Westchester, Rockland Counties | HuffPost


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they release such information to the federal government?
> 
> 
> 
> It's public record supposed to be available for anyone who wants it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The data belongs to the state, not the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It Belongs to the Public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does not belong to the federal government. The federal government has no authority to collect that data and it's within the states' right to tell them to go fuck themselves; which is what many states, red and blue, are doing. Imagine the outrage if the federal government asked states to turn over all the data in their possession on gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it's ok when the Press does it.
> New York Journal News Publishes Gun Owners' Names In Westchester, Rockland Counties | HuffPost
Click to expand...

No, that's not ok either. Did you even bother to read your own link...?

_*A New York newspaper is under criticism *for publishing the names and addresses of local gun owners on Monday._​


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows anything knows the Democratic Party invented Voter Fraud. I love it that Trump has called their bluff. California is now refusing to cooperate with an investigation into massive voter fraud in the State. What do Democrats have to hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any LINK?
> I'm very active here both politically and economically here in California.
> So far I have not heard of any investigation. Why in the world they will not cooperate? EXPLAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Than 20 States Are Refusing To Fully Cooperate With Trump's Voter Fraud Investigation
> 
> California is refusing to allow the public public access to their voting records even though they are supposed to be open to the public. Guy on Fox showing proof that people listed on voters rules aren't citizens by comparing the states voter rolls with the federal tax rolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they release such information to the federal government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's public record supposed to be available for anyone who wants it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The data belongs to the state, not the federal government.
Click to expand...



*"Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children"*
*Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children




How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> The Republicans are as full of $hit about Illegal Aliens -related voter fraud, as a substantive issue, as Democrats are about siding with Illegal Aliens against their fellow countrymen, in order to spawn and cultivate legions of grateful *future* voters, once they *DO* become citizens. Both parties are full of $hit in this regard. *BOTH*.




*"Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children"*
*Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children




How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were telling the truth, you wouldn't be linking a video which cuts off Obama in mid-sentence; when his very next sentence is....
> 
> _"If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote."_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals don't think we're this stupid. They just have not a fucking ounce of respect for people whom disagree with them. It's funny watching that clip and the CNN interviewer is acting like this issue is just made up out of thin air. They've went full blown into advocacy. They are no longer journalists in any respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the other way around bud.
> We can disagree however you want but you cannot even ------- repeat -------- you cannot even produce a single thread of evidence that millions of illegals voted.
> If you believe a pathological liar president------ Ask yourself who are the ignorant and stupid.
> 
> People like you don't like CNN when Faux News broadcast a lot of fake news far more than CNN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. I don't need your hyper partisan denial bull shit. One illegal in TX was convicted just the other day for illegal voting. And that's just one case. So, take your "single thread of evidence" and shove it up your ass. I don't do this Saul Alinsky bull shit. You replied to like 15 of my posts. I'm done even looking after two. If you don't take yourself seriously, I won't take you seriously either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to believe that one illegal convicted in Texas? When you keep posting lies after lies. Is that supposed to represent California?
> 
> Dude you keep posting your bull shit and you cannot even come up a shred of evidence that 3 to 5 millions voted illegally.
> Yes your are one big bull shitter LIAR. At the same time defending your liar girlfriend.
> 
> Why the hell you keep saying you don't take people seriously? When you keep posting lies after lies. Then get pissed off because you cannot support your lunacy.  Dude grow the fuck up moron.
> 
> You have not answered any single questions I asked you. Meaning you don't really know what the hell you are talking about.
Click to expand...




*"Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children"*
*Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children




How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any LINK?
> I'm very active here both politically and economically here in California.
> So far I have not heard of any investigation. Why in the world they will not cooperate? EXPLAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> More Than 20 States Are Refusing To Fully Cooperate With Trump's Voter Fraud Investigation
> 
> California is refusing to allow the public public access to their voting records even though they are supposed to be open to the public. Guy on Fox showing proof that people listed on voters rules aren't citizens by comparing the states voter rolls with the federal tax rolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they release such information to the federal government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's public record supposed to be available for anyone who wants it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The data belongs to the state, not the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children"*
> *Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
Click to expand...

Asked and answered. Just how senile are you to keep asking the same question over and over and over when I already answered it?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Than 20 States Are Refusing To Fully Cooperate With Trump's Voter Fraud Investigation
> 
> California is refusing to allow the public public access to their voting records even though they are supposed to be open to the public. Guy on Fox showing proof that people listed on voters rules aren't citizens by comparing the states voter rolls with the federal tax rolls
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they release such information to the federal government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's public record supposed to be available for anyone who wants it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The data belongs to the state, not the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children"*
> *Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered. Just how senile are you to keep asking the same question over and over and over when I already answered it?
Click to expand...



Wouldn't it take far less space to simply answer the question.

Unless....you're lying about having answered it.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they release such information to the federal government?
> 
> 
> 
> It's public record supposed to be available for anyone who wants it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The data belongs to the state, not the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children"*
> *Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered. Just how senile are you to keep asking the same question over and over and over when I already answered it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it take far less space to simply answer the question.
> 
> Unless....you're lying about having answered it.
Click to expand...

It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered. Just how senile are you to keep asking the same question over and over and over when I already answered it?
Click to expand...


Yea, why should you take 5 seconds to answer when she could go digging through the pages for your answer (that may or may not be there)?

#DeucheChill


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's public record supposed to be available for anyone who wants it.
> 
> 
> 
> The data belongs to the state, not the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children"*
> *Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered. Just how senile are you to keep asking the same question over and over and over when I already answered it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it take far less space to simply answer the question.
> 
> Unless....you're lying about having answered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
Click to expand...



I've never had any meltdown....I'm been mocking you throughout.

Everyone who read your pretense knew you were lying.


And now....this is pretty much an admission that you've been lying all along?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.



This only speaks to your lack of maturity, not hers.
Also, it speaks to your inability to win the debate at hand.

#DeucheChill


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered. Just how senile are you to keep asking the same question over and over and over when I already answered it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, why should you take 5 seconds to answer when she could go digging through the pages for your answer (that may or may not be there)?
> 
> #DeucheChill
Click to expand...

If you weren't such a pussy, you'd take my bet; since you doubt I'm telling the truth when I say I already answered.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The data belongs to the state, not the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children"*
> *Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered. Just how senile are you to keep asking the same question over and over and over when I already answered it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it take far less space to simply answer the question.
> 
> Unless....you're lying about having answered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had any meltdown....I'm been mocking you throughout.
> 
> Everyone who read your pretense knew you were lying.
> 
> 
> And now....this is pretty much an admission that you've been lying all along?
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

Yeah, suuuure you haven't....




PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This only speaks to your lack of maturity, not hers.
> Also, it speaks to your inability to win the debate at hand.
> 
> #DeucheChill
Click to expand...

Yeah, cause repeating a question a hundred times that's already been answered is so mature.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This only speaks to your lack of maturity, not hers.
> Also, it speaks to your inability to win the debate at hand.
> 
> #DeucheChill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, cause repeating a question a hundred times that's already been answered is so mature.
Click to expand...


Nobody knows your answer. Just give it and be done with it; unless that is, you're playing games.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> If you weren't such a pussy, you'd take my bet; since you doubt I'm telling the truth when I say I already answered.



What a coincidence, if you weren't such a pussy, you'd answer a simple question.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This only speaks to your lack of maturity, not hers.
> Also, it speaks to your inability to win the debate at hand.
> 
> #DeucheChill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, cause repeating a question a hundred times that's already been answered is so mature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody knows your answer. Just give it and be done with it; unless that is, you're playing games.
Click to expand...

I've already answered it and see no reason to answer again. If you're so interested in my answer, my posts are still there. It's why this forum offers a search feature.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children"*
> *Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered. Just how senile are you to keep asking the same question over and over and over when I already answered it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it take far less space to simply answer the question.
> 
> Unless....you're lying about having answered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had any meltdown....I'm been mocking you throughout.
> 
> Everyone who read your pretense knew you were lying.
> 
> 
> And now....this is pretty much an admission that you've been lying all along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Yeah, suuuure you haven't....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




You dunce....
....you just proved that there was never any 'meltdown'.....every single post was the same....and all with my tongue firmly planted in my cheek.


You're such a fool.



BTW...

....How many illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This only speaks to your lack of maturity, not hers.
> Also, it speaks to your inability to win the debate at hand.
> 
> #DeucheChill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, cause repeating a question a hundred times that's already been answered is so mature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody knows your answer. Just give it and be done with it; unless that is, you're playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already answered it and see no reason to answer again. If you're so interested in my answer, my posts are still there. It's why this forum offers a search feature.
Click to expand...


Okay. Give me the post # and I'll go look.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a pussy, you'd take my bet; since you doubt I'm telling the truth when I say I already answered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a coincidence, if you weren't such a pussy, you'd answer a simple question.
Click to expand...

I already did, pussy.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered. Just how senile are you to keep asking the same question over and over and over when I already answered it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it take far less space to simply answer the question.
> 
> Unless....you're lying about having answered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had any meltdown....I'm been mocking you throughout.
> 
> Everyone who read your pretense knew you were lying.
> 
> 
> And now....this is pretty much an admission that you've been lying all along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Yeah, suuuure you haven't....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dunce....
> ....you just proved that there was never any 'meltdown'.....every single post was the same....and all with my tongue firmly planted in my cheek.
> 
> 
> You're such a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...
> 
> ....How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Repeating yourself, post after post, without me even posting, was a classic meltdown.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it take far less space to simply answer the question.
> 
> Unless....you're lying about having answered it.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had any meltdown....I'm been mocking you throughout.
> 
> Everyone who read your pretense knew you were lying.
> 
> 
> And now....this is pretty much an admission that you've been lying all along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Yeah, suuuure you haven't....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dunce....
> ....you just proved that there was never any 'meltdown'.....every single post was the same....and all with my tongue firmly planted in my cheek.
> 
> 
> You're such a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...
> 
> ....How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Repeating yourself, post after post, without me even posting, was a classic meltdown.
Click to expand...




You've been the pawn in all of my gambits.


The best part of the 'sting' is that you've never realized it.



Soooo....how many illegal aliens reside in this country.....and what percent of 'em voted as per Obama's instructions?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had any meltdown....I'm been mocking you throughout.
> 
> Everyone who read your pretense knew you were lying.
> 
> 
> And now....this is pretty much an admission that you've been lying all along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Yeah, suuuure you haven't....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dunce....
> ....you just proved that there was never any 'meltdown'.....every single post was the same....and all with my tongue firmly planted in my cheek.
> 
> 
> You're such a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...
> 
> ....How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Repeating yourself, post after post, without me even posting, was a classic meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been the pawn in all of my gambits.
> 
> 
> The best part of the 'sting' is that you've never realized it.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....how many illegal aliens reside in this country.....and what percent of 'em voted as per Obama's instructions?
Click to expand...

Asked and answered. Have another nervous breakdown.


----------



## PoliticalChic

As our amiable dunce will not, and cannot, answer this simple query, "How many illegal aliens reside in our country," I will provide the perspective that Ugly didn't.


1. Now....the owners and operators of the media, Liberalism, Incorporated, have kept idiots in the dark for nigh on 15 years....broadcasting the very same bogus number...._*11 million illegals living here..*.._and those trained to be ignorant buy it like it was on sale!

2. Of course the media tacitly admits that they know that the Liberal voter is an imbecile, because, while they print that same 11 million every year.....
...they also let slip that some* million invaders creep into the country yearly.
Yet the number put forward never changes!*

a. How can dolts accept the same number every year, and also accept the huge number that creep in?
Well, they have to, or they wouldn't be Liberals.


3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.

a. Just an indication of this: call any business or website and they ask you to 'press 1 for English.'
Figure out why they have to do that?

*
4. Illegal aliens lower our standard of living, increase unemployment among Americans, and cost _mucho Dinaro_ in welfare and support, plus huge costs to to the prison system
Yet, Liberals/Democrats welcome, encourage, and invite same for one reason:
*they vote....and they vote Democrat.
*

*



5. If there were only 11 million as the Left claims, well, 50% would have had to vote to make this thread claim correct....
But if 50-80 million are here.....less than one in ten had to vote.
And they did.


6.  And so we see the reason the Leftwing Lying Liberals won't provide the answer to this simple query:

How many illegal aliens live in this country?*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> As our amiable dunce will not, and cannot, answer this simple query, "How many illegal aliens reside in our country," I will provide the perspective that Ugly didn't.
> 
> 
> 1. Now....the owners and operators of the media, Liberalism, Incorporated, have kept idiots in the dark for nigh on 15 years....broadcasting the very same bogus number...._*11 million illegals living here..*.._and those trained to be ignorant buy it like it was on sale!
> 
> 2. Of course the media tacitly admits that they know that the Liberal voter is an imbecile, because, while they print that same 11 million every year.....
> ...they also let slip that some* million invaders creep into the country yearly.
> Yet the number put forward never changes!*
> 
> a. How can dolts accept the same number every year, and also accept the huge number that creep in?
> Well, they have to, or they wouldn't be Liberals.
> 
> 
> 3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.
> 
> a. Just an indication of this: call any business or website and they ask you to 'press 1 for English.'
> Figure out why they have to do that?
> 
> *
> 4. Illegal aliens lower our standard of living, increase unemployment among Americans, and cost mucho Dinaro in welfare and support, plus huge costs to to the prison system
> Yet, Liberals/Democrats welcome, encourage, and invite same for one reason:
> *they vote....and they vote Democrat.
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 5. If there were only 11 million as the Left claims, well, 50% would have had to vote to make this thread claim correct....
> But if 50-80 million are here.....less than one in ten had to vote.
> And they did.
> 
> 
> 6.  And so we see the reason the Leftwing Lying Liberals won't provide the answer to this simple query:
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in this country?*


You poor thing. You're lying again. Of course I can answer that question. How do we know I can...?

Because I've already done so.

Twice.

It's really not my problem that you're too mentally challenged to understand that.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?





PoliticalChic said:


> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?



Howe many gun owners are there in this country?​


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As our amiable dunce will not, and cannot, answer this simple query, "How many illegal aliens reside in our country," I will provide the perspective that Ugly didn't.
> 
> 
> 1. Now....the owners and operators of the media, Liberalism, Incorporated, have kept idiots in the dark for nigh on 15 years....broadcasting the very same bogus number...._*11 million illegals living here..*.._and those trained to be ignorant buy it like it was on sale!
> 
> 2. Of course the media tacitly admits that they know that the Liberal voter is an imbecile, because, while they print that same 11 million every year.....
> ...they also let slip that some* million invaders creep into the country yearly.
> Yet the number put forward never changes!*
> 
> a. How can dolts accept the same number every year, and also accept the huge number that creep in?
> Well, they have to, or they wouldn't be Liberals.
> 
> 
> 3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.
> 
> a. Just an indication of this: call any business or website and they ask you to 'press 1 for English.'
> Figure out why they have to do that?
> 
> *
> 4. Illegal aliens lower our standard of living, increase unemployment among Americans, and cost mucho Dinaro in welfare and support, plus huge costs to to the prison system
> Yet, Liberals/Democrats welcome, encourage, and invite same for one reason:
> *they vote....and they vote Democrat.
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 5. If there were only 11 million as the Left claims, well, 50% would have had to vote to make this thread claim correct....
> But if 50-80 million are here.....less than one in ten had to vote.
> And they did.
> 
> 
> 6.  And so we see the reason the Leftwing Lying Liberals won't provide the answer to this simple query:
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing. You're lying again. Of course I can answer that question. How do we know I can...?
> 
> Because I've already done so.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> It's really not my problem that you're too mentally challenged to understand that.
Click to expand...




I don't need you to answer....I did it for you.

Don't look now, but I just eviscerated you......

.....again.


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howe many gun owners are there in this country?​
Click to expand...




"Howe many gun owners are there in this country? "


Howe who?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a pussy, you'd take my bet; since you doubt I'm telling the truth when I say I already answered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a coincidence, if you weren't such a pussy, you'd answer a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did, pussy.
Click to expand...


So, you're going back to an old line of dialogue because you can't be bothered with the quite sensible new turn? Give me the post number of your purported answer, and I'll review your it. Or, you can just state your answer. I find that very reasonable.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As our amiable dunce will not, and cannot, answer this simple query, "How many illegal aliens reside in our country," I will provide the perspective that Ugly didn't.
> 
> 
> 1. Now....the owners and operators of the media, Liberalism, Incorporated, have kept idiots in the dark for nigh on 15 years....broadcasting the very same bogus number...._*11 million illegals living here..*.._and those trained to be ignorant buy it like it was on sale!
> 
> 2. Of course the media tacitly admits that they know that the Liberal voter is an imbecile, because, while they print that same 11 million every year.....
> ...they also let slip that some* million invaders creep into the country yearly.
> Yet the number put forward never changes!*
> 
> a. How can dolts accept the same number every year, and also accept the huge number that creep in?
> Well, they have to, or they wouldn't be Liberals.
> 
> 
> 3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.
> 
> a. Just an indication of this: call any business or website and they ask you to 'press 1 for English.'
> Figure out why they have to do that?
> 
> *
> 4. Illegal aliens lower our standard of living, increase unemployment among Americans, and cost mucho Dinaro in welfare and support, plus huge costs to to the prison system
> Yet, Liberals/Democrats welcome, encourage, and invite same for one reason:
> *they vote....and they vote Democrat.
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 5. If there were only 11 million as the Left claims, well, 50% would have had to vote to make this thread claim correct....
> But if 50-80 million are here.....less than one in ten had to vote.
> And they did.
> 
> 
> 6.  And so we see the reason the Leftwing Lying Liberals won't provide the answer to this simple query:
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing. You're lying again. Of course I can answer that question. How do we know I can...?
> 
> Because I've already done so.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> It's really not my problem that you're too mentally challenged to understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need you to answer....I did it for you.
> 
> Don't look now, but I just eviscerated you......
> 
> .....again.
Click to expand...

LOL

You posted 1 of every 3 of every men, women, and children in the U.S. is an illegal alien. You only eviscerate yourself with such utter lunacy.

Suffice it to say, your insanity does not answer for me.

And again, I already answered for me.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a pussy, you'd take my bet; since you doubt I'm telling the truth when I say I already answered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a coincidence, if you weren't such a pussy, you'd answer a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did, pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're going back to an old line of dialogue because you can't be bothered with the quite sensible new turn? Give me the post number of your purported answer, and I'll review your it. Or, you can just state your answer. I find that very reasonable.
Click to expand...

Why on Earth would I give a shit what "you" consider "reasonable?"


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As our amiable dunce will not, and cannot, answer this simple query, "How many illegal aliens reside in our country," I will provide the perspective that Ugly didn't.
> 
> 
> 1. Now....the owners and operators of the media, Liberalism, Incorporated, have kept idiots in the dark for nigh on 15 years....broadcasting the very same bogus number...._*11 million illegals living here..*.._and those trained to be ignorant buy it like it was on sale!
> 
> 2. Of course the media tacitly admits that they know that the Liberal voter is an imbecile, because, while they print that same 11 million every year.....
> ...they also let slip that some* million invaders creep into the country yearly.
> Yet the number put forward never changes!*
> 
> a. How can dolts accept the same number every year, and also accept the huge number that creep in?
> Well, they have to, or they wouldn't be Liberals.
> 
> 
> 3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.
> 
> a. Just an indication of this: call any business or website and they ask you to 'press 1 for English.'
> Figure out why they have to do that?
> 
> *
> 4. Illegal aliens lower our standard of living, increase unemployment among Americans, and cost mucho Dinaro in welfare and support, plus huge costs to to the prison system
> Yet, Liberals/Democrats welcome, encourage, and invite same for one reason:
> *they vote....and they vote Democrat.
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 5. If there were only 11 million as the Left claims, well, 50% would have had to vote to make this thread claim correct....
> But if 50-80 million are here.....less than one in ten had to vote.
> And they did.
> 
> 
> 6.  And so we see the reason the Leftwing Lying Liberals won't provide the answer to this simple query:
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing. You're lying again. Of course I can answer that question. How do we know I can...?
> 
> Because I've already done so.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> It's really not my problem that you're too mentally challenged to understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need you to answer....I did it for you.
> 
> Don't look now, but I just eviscerated you......
> 
> .....again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You posted 1 of every 3 of every men, women, and children in the U.S. is an illegal alien. You only eviscerate yourself with such utter lunacy.
> 
> Suffice it to say, your insanity does not answer for me.
> 
> And again, I already answered for me.
Click to expand...




I no longer require either your lie or your answer.

I took care of it, here:

As our amiable dunce will not, and cannot, answer this simple query, "How many illegal aliens reside in our country," I will provide the perspective that Ugly didn't.


1. Now....the owners and operators of the media, Liberalism, Incorporated, have kept idiots in the dark for nigh on 15 years....broadcasting the very same bogus number...._*11 million illegals living here..*.._and those trained to be ignorant buy it like it was on sale!

2. Of course the media tacitly admits that they know that the Liberal voter is an imbecile, because, while they print that same 11 million every year.....
...they also let slip that some* million invaders creep into the country yearly.
Yet the number put forward never changes!*

a. How can dolts accept the same number every year, and also accept the huge number that creep in?
Well, they have to, or they wouldn't be Liberals.


3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.

a. Just an indication of this: call any business or website and they ask you to 'press 1 for English.'
Figure out why they have to do that?
*

4. Illegal aliens lower our standard of living, increase unemployment among Americans, and cost _mucho Dinaro_ in welfare and support, plus huge costs to to the prison system
Yet, Liberals/Democrats welcome, encourage, and invite same for one reason:
*they vote....and they vote Democrat.*


*



5. If there were only 11 million as the Left claims, well, 50% would have had to vote to make this thread claim correct....
But if 50-80 million are here.....less than one in ten had to vote.
And they did.


6. And so we see the reason the Leftwing Lying Liberals won't provide the answer to this simple query:

How many illegal aliens live in this country?




You're dismissed.*


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> 3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.*



Fascinating, that would mean that almost 1/4 of our economy is underground.

Meanwhile your favorite subject of illegal alien drivers in california, indicates a much lower number.  With less than 1 million AB60's out of over 26 million licenses, or 3%.  When applied to the 330 million people in the country, comes to 11 million.

And that's based on assuming as many illegals proportionally in the other 50 states as you would find in California.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> *How many illegal aliens live in this country?*


Already and answered.



PoliticalChic said:


> *You're dismissed.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

radical right said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating, that would mean that almost 1/4 of our economy is underground.
> 
> Meanwhile your favorite subject of illegal alien drivers in california, indicates a much lower number.  With less than 1 million AB60's out of over 26 million licenses, or 3%.  When applied to the 330 million people in the country, comes to 11 million.
> 
> And that's based on assuming as many illegals proportionally in the other 50 states as you would find in California.
Click to expand...




Are you admitting that large numbers reside here....and a percentage of same vote?

Read carefully before you attempt to respond.


----------



## radical right

PoliticalChic said:


> Are you admitting that large numbers reside here....and a percentage of same vote?
> 
> Read carefully before you attempt to respond.



3% is not a large number, and so far they've only found about 0.0001% of them may have voted.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating, that would mean that almost 1/4 of our economy is underground.
> 
> Meanwhile your favorite subject of illegal alien drivers in california, indicates a much lower number.  With less than 1 million AB60's out of over 26 million licenses, or 3%.  When applied to the 330 million people in the country, comes to 11 million.
> 
> And that's based on assuming as many illegals proportionally in the other 50 states as you would find in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you admitting that large numbers reside here....and a percentage of same vote?
> 
> Read carefully before you attempt to respond.
Click to expand...

Spits the idiot who promoted the idiocy that there are  more than 100 million illegal aliens in the U.S. 

According to the nonsense she posts, nearly one of every 3 men, women, and children are in the U.S. illegally. 

That means, according to what she herself posts, there's over a 30% chance PoliticalHack is here illegally.


----------



## radical right

Faun said:


> That means, according to what she herself posts, there's over a 30% chance PoliticalHack is here illegally.



You have to wonder where they get their wild ass estimates from.  Like 3-5 million illegal votes, when based on what Kobach was able to find in his own state, and every case he could find in the country for the last 5-7 years came to 70 illegal votes.


----------



## Faun

radical right said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means, according to what she herself posts, there's over a 30% chance PoliticalHack is here illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to wonder where they get their wild ass estimates from.  Like 3-5 million illegal votes, when based on what Kobach was able to find in his own state, and every case he could find in the country for the last 5-7 years came to 70 illegal votes.
Click to expand...

They're Trump acolytes. Had Trump not made the lucicrous claim that he really won the popular vote, these threads would not exist. They're clearly prepared to say anything, no matter how outlandish, to protect Trump no matter what nonsense he spews.

Conservatism is a cult.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a pussy, you'd take my bet; since you doubt I'm telling the truth when I say I already answered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a coincidence, if you weren't such a pussy, you'd answer a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did, pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're going back to an old line of dialogue because you can't be bothered with the quite sensible new turn? Give me the post number of your purported answer, and I'll review your it. Or, you can just state your answer. I find that very reasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I give a shit what "you" consider "reasonable?"
Click to expand...


You wouldn't in this case, being that you're not not reasonable. But a reasonable person would answer the question (that you assert to have a consumable answer for). See, now this is a case in which "deranged" might actually be applicable. Glad I could school you, son, if nothing else.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a pussy, you'd take my bet; since you doubt I'm telling the truth when I say I already answered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a coincidence, if you weren't such a pussy, you'd answer a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did, pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're going back to an old line of dialogue because you can't be bothered with the quite sensible new turn? Give me the post number of your purported answer, and I'll review your it. Or, you can just state your answer. I find that very reasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I give a shit what "you" consider "reasonable?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't in this case, being that you're not not reasonable. But a reasonable person would answer the question (that you assert to have a consumable answer for). See, now this is a case in which "deranged" might actually be applicable. Glad I could school you, son, if nothing else.
Click to expand...

Great, thanks for admitting I'm being more than reasonable, since as you say, *"a reasonable person would answer the question,"* and I've answered that question twice.

She asked it and I answered it. Despite me answering it, she asked it again. I answered again. Despite answering twice, she continues asking. You're as brain-dead as she is if you think I'm going to answer her same question a third time since it's clear, she's mental  and will keep asking that same question no matter how many times I answer it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a coincidence, if you weren't such a pussy, you'd answer a simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> I already did, pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're going back to an old line of dialogue because you can't be bothered with the quite sensible new turn? Give me the post number of your purported answer, and I'll review your it. Or, you can just state your answer. I find that very reasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I give a shit what "you" consider "reasonable?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't in this case, being that you're not not reasonable. But a reasonable person would answer the question (that you assert to have a consumable answer for). See, now this is a case in which "deranged" might actually be applicable. Glad I could school you, son, if nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, thanks for admitting I'm being more than reasonable, since as you say, *"a reasonable person would answer the question,"* and I've answered that question twice.
> 
> She asked it and I answered it. Despite me answering it, she asked it again. I answered again. Despite answering twice, she continues asking. You're as brain-dead as she is if you think I'm going to answer her same question a third time since it's clear, she's mental  and will keep asking that same question no matter how many times I answer it.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen you answer the question once. Apparently, the question scares you.

As to your idea that you won't answer a question three times, you don't have to. Just give me the post number of one of these two alleged answers.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> Stop running away from my question......


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did, pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're going back to an old line of dialogue because you can't be bothered with the quite sensible new turn? Give me the post number of your purported answer, and I'll review your it. Or, you can just state your answer. I find that very reasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I give a shit what "you" consider "reasonable?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't in this case, being that you're not not reasonable. But a reasonable person would answer the question (that you assert to have a consumable answer for). See, now this is a case in which "deranged" might actually be applicable. Glad I could school you, son, if nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, thanks for admitting I'm being more than reasonable, since as you say, *"a reasonable person would answer the question,"* and I've answered that question twice.
> 
> She asked it and I answered it. Despite me answering it, she asked it again. I answered again. Despite answering twice, she continues asking. You're as brain-dead as she is if you think I'm going to answer her same question a third time since it's clear, she's mental  and will keep asking that same question no matter how many times I answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen you answer the question once. Apparently, the question scares you.
> 
> As to your idea that you won't answer a question three times, you don't have to. Just give me the post number of one of these two alleged answers.
Click to expand...

And if a tree falls in the forest but you don't see it, that means it didn't fall, right? 

If you want to see my answer, I told you how to find it. If you're too lazy or too stupid, that's on you.

 But as you yourself said, *"a reasonable person would answer the question." *...

And I answered it twice. That makes me more than reasonable. Thanks!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're going back to an old line of dialogue because you can't be bothered with the quite sensible new turn? Give me the post number of your purported answer, and I'll review your it. Or, you can just state your answer. I find that very reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> Why on Earth would I give a shit what "you" consider "reasonable?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't in this case, being that you're not not reasonable. But a reasonable person would answer the question (that you assert to have a consumable answer for). See, now this is a case in which "deranged" might actually be applicable. Glad I could school you, son, if nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, thanks for admitting I'm being more than reasonable, since as you say, *"a reasonable person would answer the question,"* and I've answered that question twice.
> 
> She asked it and I answered it. Despite me answering it, she asked it again. I answered again. Despite answering twice, she continues asking. You're as brain-dead as she is if you think I'm going to answer her same question a third time since it's clear, she's mental  and will keep asking that same question no matter how many times I answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen you answer the question once. Apparently, the question scares you.
> 
> As to your idea that you won't answer a question three times, you don't have to. Just give me the post number of one of these two alleged answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if a tree falls in the forest but you don't see it, that means it didn't fall, right?
> 
> If you want to see my answer, I told you how to find it. If you're too lazy or too stupid, that's on you.
> 
> But as you yourself said, *"a reasonable person would answer the question." *...
> 
> And I answered it twice. That makes me more than reasonable. Thanks!
Click to expand...


I checked back to page 164. Didn't see anything that substantiates your claim.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on Earth would I give a shit what "you" consider "reasonable?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't in this case, being that you're not not reasonable. But a reasonable person would answer the question (that you assert to have a consumable answer for). See, now this is a case in which "deranged" might actually be applicable. Glad I could school you, son, if nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, thanks for admitting I'm being more than reasonable, since as you say, *"a reasonable person would answer the question,"* and I've answered that question twice.
> 
> She asked it and I answered it. Despite me answering it, she asked it again. I answered again. Despite answering twice, she continues asking. You're as brain-dead as she is if you think I'm going to answer her same question a third time since it's clear, she's mental  and will keep asking that same question no matter how many times I answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen you answer the question once. Apparently, the question scares you.
> 
> As to your idea that you won't answer a question three times, you don't have to. Just give me the post number of one of these two alleged answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if a tree falls in the forest but you don't see it, that means it didn't fall, right?
> 
> If you want to see my answer, I told you how to find it. If you're too lazy or too stupid, that's on you.
> 
> But as you yourself said, *"a reasonable person would answer the question." *...
> 
> And I answered it twice. That makes me more than reasonable. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I checked back to page 164. Didn't see anything that substantiates your claim.
Click to expand...

Of course you didn't find it searching like that. Where did I say I answered it in this thread? Like I said, PoliticalHack is mental. She's started up multiple threads on this same topic, just like she keeps repeating the same questions; even when they're answered. And why the fuck would you go through the trouble of searching a page at a time when you could easily use the forum's search feature??


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't in this case, being that you're not not reasonable. But a reasonable person would answer the question (that you assert to have a consumable answer for). See, now this is a case in which "deranged" might actually be applicable. Glad I could school you, son, if nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, thanks for admitting I'm being more than reasonable, since as you say, *"a reasonable person would answer the question,"* and I've answered that question twice.
> 
> She asked it and I answered it. Despite me answering it, she asked it again. I answered again. Despite answering twice, she continues asking. You're as brain-dead as she is if you think I'm going to answer her same question a third time since it's clear, she's mental  and will keep asking that same question no matter how many times I answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen you answer the question once. Apparently, the question scares you.
> 
> As to your idea that you won't answer a question three times, you don't have to. Just give me the post number of one of these two alleged answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if a tree falls in the forest but you don't see it, that means it didn't fall, right?
> 
> If you want to see my answer, I told you how to find it. If you're too lazy or too stupid, that's on you.
> 
> But as you yourself said, *"a reasonable person would answer the question." *...
> 
> And I answered it twice. That makes me more than reasonable. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I checked back to page 164. Didn't see anything that substantiates your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you didn't find it searching like that. Where did I say I answered it in this thread? Like I said, PoliticalHack is mental. She's started up multiple threads on this same topic, just like she keeps repeating the same questions; even when they're answered. And why the fuck would you go through the trouble of searching a page at a time when you could easily use the forum's search feature??
Click to expand...


So, your logic is that I should've known your answer based on something that you said in another thread? You should save that  for yourself! 

*YOU ARE UTTERLY PATHETIC!*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun 

'I'm not answering cos I answered this before (in another thread)'

 *LOSER ALERT!*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> And why the fuck would you go through the trouble of searching a page at a time when you could easily use the forum's search feature??



Oh, you're an efficiency expert now? How about not wasting 20 pages of thread and taking 5 seconds to answer a damn question in the first place!

 *LOSER ALERT!*


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why the fuck would you go through the trouble of searching a page at a time when you could easily use the forum's search feature??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're an efficiency expert now? How about not wasting 20 pages of thread and taking 5 seconds to answer a damn question in the first place!
> 
> *LOSER ALERT!*
Click to expand...

Great, yet another ^^^ looney rightard ^^^

Looney rightard.... I answered her question. Twice. What difference does it make what thread it was on? It was the same question she's asked a hundred times since.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why the fuck would you go through the trouble of searching a page at a time when you could easily use the forum's search feature??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're an efficiency expert now? How about not wasting 20 pages of thread and taking 5 seconds to answer a damn question in the first place!
> 
> *LOSER ALERT!*
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> Great, yet another ^^^ looney rightard ^^^
> 
> Looney rightard.... I answered her question. Twice. What difference does it make what thread it was on? It was the same question she's asked a hundred times since.



Again save the looney imogi's for your idiotic ass. Of course it matters what thread you said it on. You think I go around following you in all the different threads?

 *MORON ALERT, TOO!*


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why the fuck would you go through the trouble of searching a page at a time when you could easily use the forum's search feature??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're an efficiency expert now? How about not wasting 20 pages of thread and taking 5 seconds to answer a damn question in the first place!
> 
> *LOSER ALERT!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, yet another ^^^ looney rightard ^^^
> 
> Looney rightard.... I answered her question. Twice. What difference does it make what thread it was on? It was the same question she's asked a hundred times since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again save the looney imogi's for your idiotic ass. Of course it matters what thread you said it on. You think I go around following you in all the different threads?
> 
> *MORON ALERT, TOO!*
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You're a flaming retard. Who said anything about following me anywhere? You wanted to know my answer to that question. I was kind enough to offer you instructions on how to find it. You thought you know better and ignored my advice in favor of your own failed method. That's on you, ya moron.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's public record supposed to be available for anyone who wants it.
> 
> 
> 
> The data belongs to the state, not the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It Belongs to the Public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does not belong to the federal government. The federal government has no authority to collect that data and it's within the states' right to tell them to go fuck themselves; which is what many states, red and blue, are doing. Imagine the outrage if the federal government asked states to turn over all the data in their possession on gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it's ok when the Press does it.
> New York Journal News Publishes Gun Owners' Names In Westchester, Rockland Counties | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not ok either. Did you even bother to read your own link...?
> 
> _*A New York newspaper is under criticism *for publishing the names and addresses of local gun owners on Monday._​
Click to expand...

oooOOO They got criticized for doing so.
Well then the US government should do it too and just get criticized for doing so.


----------



## Slyhunter

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had any meltdown....I'm been mocking you throughout.
> 
> Everyone who read your pretense knew you were lying.
> 
> 
> And now....this is pretty much an admission that you've been lying all along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Yeah, suuuure you haven't....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dunce....
> ....you just proved that there was never any 'meltdown'.....every single post was the same....and all with my tongue firmly planted in my cheek.
> 
> 
> You're such a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...
> 
> ....How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Repeating yourself, post after post, without me even posting, was a classic meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been the pawn in all of my gambits.
> 
> 
> The best part of the 'sting' is that you've never realized it.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....how many illegal aliens reside in this country.....and what percent of 'em voted as per Obama's instructions?
Click to expand...

1. too many.
2. as many as thought they could get away with it because some Democratic pollster told them to do it, like Acorn.


----------



## Slyhunter

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howe many gun owners are there in this country?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Howe many gun owners are there in this country? "
> 
> 
> Howe who?
Click to expand...

ir-relevant question. Every citizen who wants to be a gun owner should be a gun owner.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't in this case, being that you're not not reasonable. But a reasonable person would answer the question (that you assert to have a consumable answer for). See, now this is a case in which "deranged" might actually be applicable. Glad I could school you, son, if nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, thanks for admitting I'm being more than reasonable, since as you say, *"a reasonable person would answer the question,"* and I've answered that question twice.
> 
> She asked it and I answered it. Despite me answering it, she asked it again. I answered again. Despite answering twice, she continues asking. You're as brain-dead as she is if you think I'm going to answer her same question a third time since it's clear, she's mental  and will keep asking that same question no matter how many times I answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen you answer the question once. Apparently, the question scares you.
> 
> As to your idea that you won't answer a question three times, you don't have to. Just give me the post number of one of these two alleged answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if a tree falls in the forest but you don't see it, that means it didn't fall, right?
> 
> If you want to see my answer, I told you how to find it. If you're too lazy or too stupid, that's on you.
> 
> But as you yourself said, *"a reasonable person would answer the question." *...
> 
> And I answered it twice. That makes me more than reasonable. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I checked back to page 164. Didn't see anything that substantiates your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you didn't find it searching like that. Where did I say I answered it in this thread? Like I said, PoliticalHack is mental. She's started up multiple threads on this same topic, just like she keeps repeating the same questions; even when they're answered. And why the fuck would you go through the trouble of searching a page at a time when you could easily use the forum's search feature??
Click to expand...

You expect people to peruse every thread you ever posted in for one simple answer?


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why the fuck would you go through the trouble of searching a page at a time when you could easily use the forum's search feature??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're an efficiency expert now? How about not wasting 20 pages of thread and taking 5 seconds to answer a damn question in the first place!
> 
> *LOSER ALERT!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, yet another ^^^ looney rightard ^^^
> 
> Looney rightard.... I answered her question. Twice. What difference does it make what thread it was on? It was the same question she's asked a hundred times since.
Click to expand...

It wasn't on this thread therefore it doesn't count.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, thanks for admitting I'm being more than reasonable, since as you say, *"a reasonable person would answer the question,"* and I've answered that question twice.
> 
> She asked it and I answered it. Despite me answering it, she asked it again. I answered again. Despite answering twice, she continues asking. You're as brain-dead as she is if you think I'm going to answer her same question a third time since it's clear, she's mental  and will keep asking that same question no matter how many times I answer it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen you answer the question once. Apparently, the question scares you.
> 
> As to your idea that you won't answer a question three times, you don't have to. Just give me the post number of one of these two alleged answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if a tree falls in the forest but you don't see it, that means it didn't fall, right?
> 
> If you want to see my answer, I told you how to find it. If you're too lazy or too stupid, that's on you.
> 
> But as you yourself said, *"a reasonable person would answer the question." *...
> 
> And I answered it twice. That makes me more than reasonable. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I checked back to page 164. Didn't see anything that substantiates your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you didn't find it searching like that. Where did I say I answered it in this thread? Like I said, PoliticalHack is mental. She's started up multiple threads on this same topic, just like she keeps repeating the same questions; even when they're answered. And why the fuck would you go through the trouble of searching a page at a time when you could easily use the forum's search feature??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You expect people to peruse every thread you ever posted in for one simple answer?
Click to expand...

No more than I expect anyone to expect me to answer the same question multiple times because some freak keeps asking the same question over and over again, even after it's been answered.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why the fuck would you go through the trouble of searching a page at a time when you could easily use the forum's search feature??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're an efficiency expert now? How about not wasting 20 pages of thread and taking 5 seconds to answer a damn question in the first place!
> 
> *LOSER ALERT!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, yet another ^^^ looney rightard ^^^
> 
> Looney rightard.... I answered her question. Twice. What difference does it make what thread it was on? It was the same question she's asked a hundred times since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't on this thread therefore it doesn't count.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Who made you hall monitor?


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The data belongs to the state, not the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> It Belongs to the Public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does not belong to the federal government. The federal government has no authority to collect that data and it's within the states' right to tell them to go fuck themselves; which is what many states, red and blue, are doing. Imagine the outrage if the federal government asked states to turn over all the data in their possession on gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it's ok when the Press does it.
> New York Journal News Publishes Gun Owners' Names In Westchester, Rockland Counties | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not ok either. Did you even bother to read your own link...?
> 
> _*A New York newspaper is under criticism *for publishing the names and addresses of local gun owners on Monday._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oooOOO They got criticized for doing so.
> Well then the US government should do it too and just get criticized for doing so.
Click to expand...

Let's see if you can follow along...  you suggested I might think it's ok because the press acquired some data on some gun owners. I point out I don't believe it's ok and highlight your own link where it states it wasn't alright for some. So how does two wrongs make it right?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why the fuck would you go through the trouble of searching a page at a time when you could easily use the forum's search feature??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're an efficiency expert now? How about not wasting 20 pages of thread and taking 5 seconds to answer a damn question in the first place!
> 
> *LOSER ALERT!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, yet another ^^^ looney rightard ^^^
> 
> Looney rightard.... I answered her question. Twice. What difference does it make what thread it was on? It was the same question she's asked a hundred times since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't on this thread therefore it doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Who made you hall monitor?
Click to expand...


He's a simple purveyor of common sense. I can understand why you'd have a hard time making the read.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why the fuck would you go through the trouble of searching a page at a time when you could easily use the forum's search feature??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're an efficiency expert now? How about not wasting 20 pages of thread and taking 5 seconds to answer a damn question in the first place!
> 
> *LOSER ALERT!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, yet another ^^^ looney rightard ^^^
> 
> Looney rightard.... I answered her question. Twice. What difference does it make what thread it was on? It was the same question she's asked a hundred times since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't on this thread therefore it doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Who made you hall monitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a simple purveyor of common sense. I can understand why you'd have a hard time making the read.
Click to expand...

You yourself already pointed out I'm being more than reasonable.


TheGreatGatsby said:


> a reasonable person would answer the question (that you assert to have a consumable answer for).


And I've answered the question twice.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're an efficiency expert now? How about not wasting 20 pages of thread and taking 5 seconds to answer a damn question in the first place!
> 
> *LOSER ALERT!*
> 
> 
> 
> Great, yet another ^^^ looney rightard ^^^
> 
> Looney rightard.... I answered her question. Twice. What difference does it make what thread it was on? It was the same question she's asked a hundred times since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't on this thread therefore it doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Who made you hall monitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a simple purveyor of common sense. I can understand why you'd have a hard time making the read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You yourself already pointed out I'm being more than reasonable.
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> a reasonable person would answer the question (that you assert to have a consumable answer for).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I've answered the question twice.
Click to expand...




Relax, Ugly.....

Calm down....I gave the answer for you.


As our amiable dunce will not, and cannot, answer this simple query, "How many illegal aliens reside in our country," I will provide the perspective that Ugly didn't.


1. Now....the owners and operators of the media, Liberalism, Incorporated, have kept idiots in the dark for nigh on 15 years....broadcasting the very same bogus number....*11 million illegals living here..*_.._and those trained to be ignorant buy it like it was on sale!

2. Of course the media tacitly admits that they know that the Liberal voter is an imbecile, because, while they print that same 11 million every year.....
...they also let slip that some* million invaders creep into the country yearly.
Yet the number put forward never changes!*

a. How can dolts accept the same number every year, and also accept the huge number that creep in?
Well, they have to, or they wouldn't be Liberals.


3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.

a. Just an indication of this: call any business or website and they ask you to 'press 1 for English.'
Figure out why they have to do that?
*

4. Illegal aliens lower our standard of living, increase unemployment among Americans, and cost mucho Dinaro in welfare and support, plus huge costs to to the prison system
Yet, Liberals/Democrats welcome, encourage, and invite same for one reason:
*they vote....and they vote Democrat.*


*



5. If there were only 11 million as the Left claims, well, 50% would have had to vote to make this thread claim correct....
But if 50-80 million are here.....less than one in ten had to vote.
And they did.


6. And so we see the reason the Leftwing Lying Liberals won't provide the answer to this simple query:

How many illegal aliens live in this country?





Now...do ME a favor, Uggg: stop going outside during daylight....you're scaring the children.*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, yet another ^^^ looney rightard ^^^
> 
> Looney rightard.... I answered her question. Twice. What difference does it make what thread it was on? It was the same question she's asked a hundred times since.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't on this thread therefore it doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Who made you hall monitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a simple purveyor of common sense. I can understand why you'd have a hard time making the read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You yourself already pointed out I'm being more than reasonable.
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> a reasonable person would answer the question (that you assert to have a consumable answer for).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I've answered the question twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relax, Ugly.....
> 
> Calm down....I gave the answer for you.
> 
> 
> As our amiable dunce will not, and cannot, answer this simple query, "How many illegal aliens reside in our country," I will provide the perspective that Ugly didn't.
> 
> 
> 1. Now....the owners and operators of the media, Liberalism, Incorporated, have kept idiots in the dark for nigh on 15 years....broadcasting the very same bogus number....*11 million illegals living here..*_.._and those trained to be ignorant buy it like it was on sale!
> 
> 2. Of course the media tacitly admits that they know that the Liberal voter is an imbecile, because, while they print that same 11 million every year.....
> ...they also let slip that some* million invaders creep into the country yearly.
> Yet the number put forward never changes!*
> 
> a. How can dolts accept the same number every year, and also accept the huge number that creep in?
> Well, they have to, or they wouldn't be Liberals.
> 
> 
> 3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.
> 
> a. Just an indication of this: call any business or website and they ask you to 'press 1 for English.'
> Figure out why they have to do that?
> *
> 
> 4. Illegal aliens lower our standard of living, increase unemployment among Americans, and cost mucho Dinaro in welfare and support, plus huge costs to to the prison system
> Yet, Liberals/Democrats welcome, encourage, and invite same for one reason:
> *they vote....and they vote Democrat.*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 5. If there were only 11 million as the Left claims, well, 50% would have had to vote to make this thread claim correct....
> But if 50-80 million are here.....less than one in ten had to vote.
> And they did.
> 
> 
> 6. And so we see the reason the Leftwing Lying Liberals won't provide the answer to this simple query:
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...do ME a favor, Uggg: stop going outside during daylight....you're scaring the children.*
Click to expand...

Why would any lucid individual accept  your nonsense that up to 1 in 4 people in the U. S. are here illegally?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't on this thread therefore it doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Who made you hall monitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a simple purveyor of common sense. I can understand why you'd have a hard time making the read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You yourself already pointed out I'm being more than reasonable.
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> a reasonable person would answer the question (that you assert to have a consumable answer for).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I've answered the question twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relax, Ugly.....
> 
> Calm down....I gave the answer for you.
> 
> 
> As our amiable dunce will not, and cannot, answer this simple query, "How many illegal aliens reside in our country," I will provide the perspective that Ugly didn't.
> 
> 
> 1. Now....the owners and operators of the media, Liberalism, Incorporated, have kept idiots in the dark for nigh on 15 years....broadcasting the very same bogus number....*11 million illegals living here..*_.._and those trained to be ignorant buy it like it was on sale!
> 
> 2. Of course the media tacitly admits that they know that the Liberal voter is an imbecile, because, while they print that same 11 million every year.....
> ...they also let slip that some* million invaders creep into the country yearly.
> Yet the number put forward never changes!*
> 
> a. How can dolts accept the same number every year, and also accept the huge number that creep in?
> Well, they have to, or they wouldn't be Liberals.
> 
> 
> 3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.
> 
> a. Just an indication of this: call any business or website and they ask you to 'press 1 for English.'
> Figure out why they have to do that?
> *
> 
> 4. Illegal aliens lower our standard of living, increase unemployment among Americans, and cost mucho Dinaro in welfare and support, plus huge costs to to the prison system
> Yet, Liberals/Democrats welcome, encourage, and invite same for one reason:
> *they vote....and they vote Democrat.*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 5. If there were only 11 million as the Left claims, well, 50% would have had to vote to make this thread claim correct....
> But if 50-80 million are here.....less than one in ten had to vote.
> And they did.
> 
> 
> 6. And so we see the reason the Leftwing Lying Liberals won't provide the answer to this simple query:
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...do ME a favor, Uggg: stop going outside during daylight....you're scaring the children.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would any lucid individual accept  your nonsense that up to 1 in 4 people in the U. S. are here illegally?
Click to expand...




Hey, look, Ugly....the other Democrats stonewalling just like you!!!

*"Media Talking Points on State Voter Data Request Don't Hold Water*

A Presidential Commission formed to investigate voter fraud requested certain voter registration data from each state, among other things, in a letter sent June 28. Democrat politicians, supposed "experts," and the media claim the request is a massive violation of privacy and the secret ballot, a "gold mine" for hackers, an infringement on state's rights, and the first step in institutionalized voter suppression. "
Media Talking Points on State Voter Data Request Don't Hold Water


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Who made you hall monitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a simple purveyor of common sense. I can understand why you'd have a hard time making the read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You yourself already pointed out I'm being more than reasonable.
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> a reasonable person would answer the question (that you assert to have a consumable answer for).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I've answered the question twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relax, Ugly.....
> 
> Calm down....I gave the answer for you.
> 
> 
> As our amiable dunce will not, and cannot, answer this simple query, "How many illegal aliens reside in our country," I will provide the perspective that Ugly didn't.
> 
> 
> 1. Now....the owners and operators of the media, Liberalism, Incorporated, have kept idiots in the dark for nigh on 15 years....broadcasting the very same bogus number....*11 million illegals living here..*_.._and those trained to be ignorant buy it like it was on sale!
> 
> 2. Of course the media tacitly admits that they know that the Liberal voter is an imbecile, because, while they print that same 11 million every year.....
> ...they also let slip that some* million invaders creep into the country yearly.
> Yet the number put forward never changes!*
> 
> a. How can dolts accept the same number every year, and also accept the huge number that creep in?
> Well, they have to, or they wouldn't be Liberals.
> 
> 
> 3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.
> 
> a. Just an indication of this: call any business or website and they ask you to 'press 1 for English.'
> Figure out why they have to do that?
> *
> 
> 4. Illegal aliens lower our standard of living, increase unemployment among Americans, and cost mucho Dinaro in welfare and support, plus huge costs to to the prison system
> Yet, Liberals/Democrats welcome, encourage, and invite same for one reason:
> *they vote....and they vote Democrat.*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 5. If there were only 11 million as the Left claims, well, 50% would have had to vote to make this thread claim correct....
> But if 50-80 million are here.....less than one in ten had to vote.
> And they did.
> 
> 
> 6. And so we see the reason the Leftwing Lying Liberals won't provide the answer to this simple query:
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...do ME a favor, Uggg: stop going outside during daylight....you're scaring the children.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would any lucid individual accept  your nonsense that up to 1 in 4 people in the U. S. are here illegally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, look, Ugly....the other Democrats stonewalling just like you!!!
> 
> *"Media Talking Points on State Voter Data Request Don't Hold Water*
> 
> A Presidential Commission formed to investigate voter fraud requested certain voter registration data from each state, among other things, in a letter sent June 28. Democrat politicians, supposed "experts," and the media claim the request is a massive violation of privacy and the secret ballot, a "gold mine" for hackers, an infringement on state's rights, and the first step in institutionalized voter suppression. "
> Media Talking Points on State Voter Data Request Don't Hold Water
Click to expand...

Aww, you poor thing. Your senility is getting worse. 

Many, if not most, of the states refusing to hand their voter data over to the federal government are run by Republicans, not Democrats.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun

How about you go ahead and admit you went full retard with that I answered on another thread stuff?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> And I've answered the question twice.



On another thread 

Dipshit!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> And I've answered the question twice.



Yea, on another thread. And you were trying to do self imposed lifetime ban bets on that bull shit! You became the biggest tool on USMB for that weak shit!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

PoliticalChic 

Fucker Faun says he answered your question on another thread. No word on whether that's also on another message board, too.....


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic
> 
> Fucker Faun says he answered your question on another thread. No word on whether that's also on another message board, too.....





Everyone recognizes the 'I answered that already' as a dodge, and simple enough to judge why the Left is afraid to admit the multiple millions of illegal aliens that live here: if even a tiny percent of them followed Hussein's instructions and voted, then Trump is correct that he won the popular vote.

But, let's keep it on the down low: the more Ugly , the worse the Left looks.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

PoliticalChic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic
> 
> Fucker Faun says he answered your question on another thread. No word on whether that's also on another message board, too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone recognizes the 'I answered that already' as a dodge, and simple enough to judge why the Left is afraid to admit the multiple millions of illegal aliens that live here: if even a tiny percent of them followed Hussein's instructions and voted, then Trump is correct that he won the popular vote.
> 
> But, let's keep it on the down low: the more Ugly , the worse the Left looks.
Click to expand...


Damn Faun. Bend over and grab your ankles!


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun
> 
> How about you go ahead and admit you went full retard with that I answered on another thread stuff?


Retard about what? Even you said I was being reasonable...


TheGreatGatsby said:


> a reasonable person would answer the question (that you assert to have a consumable answer for).


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I've answered the question twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another thread
> 
> Dipshit!
Click to expand...

So what? She asked me the question and I answered it. There's no reason to answer her same question every time she asks it.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic
> 
> Fucker Faun says he answered your question on another thread. No word on whether that's also on another message board, too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone recognizes the 'I answered that already' as a dodge, and simple enough to judge why the Left is afraid to admit the multiple millions of illegal aliens that live here: if even a tiny percent of them followed Hussein's instructions and voted, then Trump is correct that he won the popular vote.
> 
> But, let's keep it on the down low: the more Ugly , the worse the Left looks.
Click to expand...

You remain stupid. It's not a dodge if I already answered it. Twice, no less.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic
> 
> Fucker Faun says he answered your question on another thread. No word on whether that's also on another message board, too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone recognizes the 'I answered that already' as a dodge, and simple enough to judge why the Left is afraid to admit the multiple millions of illegal aliens that live here: if even a tiny percent of them followed Hussein's instructions and voted, then Trump is correct that he won the popular vote.
> 
> But, let's keep it on the down low: the more Ugly , the worse the Left looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn Faun. Bend over and grab your ankles!
Click to expand...

You really think PoliticalHack appreciates your reach-around?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I've answered the question twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another thread
> 
> Dipshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? She asked me the question and I answered it. There's no reason to answer her same question every time she asks it.
Click to expand...


Don't double down on your full retard shit. You told me that you answered a question based on something in a whole other thread. And we circled that wagon for 20 pages. You can't get more retarded than that. Hell, I still don't even have your lame answer.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I've answered the question twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another thread
> 
> Dipshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? She asked me the question and I answered it. There's no reason to answer her same question every time she asks it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't double down on your full retard shit. You told me that you answered a question based on something in a whole other thread. And we circled that wagon for 20 pages. You can't get more retarded than that. Hell, I still don't even have your lame answer.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot. What I said was that I already answered the question PoliticalHack asked; and I did.

Twice.

If you still don't have the answer, that's on you. I informed you how to find it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> You remain stupid. It's not a dodge if I already answered it. Twice, no less.



To be clear, this was on USMB and not another message board? 

 Dumbfuck.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> You're an idiot. What I said was that I already answered the question PoliticalHack asked; and I did.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> If you still don't have the answer, that's on you. I informed you how to find it.



You decided that your answer is not important enough to list here. It's unequivocally on you. Your grand dodge is an admission that you've lost the debate.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. What I said was that I already answered the question PoliticalHack asked; and I did.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> If you still don't have the answer, that's on you. I informed you how to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You decided that your answer is not important enough to list here. It's unequivocally on you. Your grand dodge is an admission that you've lost the debate.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Her question was answered.

Twice.

Move along, Squirt.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. What I said was that I already answered the question PoliticalHack asked; and I did.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> If you still don't have the answer, that's on you. I informed you how to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You decided that your answer is not important enough to list here. It's unequivocally on you. Your grand dodge is an admission that you've lost the debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Her question was answered.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Move along, Squirt.
Click to expand...


A demonstration of my prior post if you will:


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. What I said was that I already answered the question PoliticalHack asked; and I did.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> If you still don't have the answer, that's on you. I informed you how to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You decided that your answer is not important enough to list here. It's unequivocally on you. Your grand dodge is an admission that you've lost the debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Her question was answered.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Move along, Squirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A demonstration of my prior post if you will:
Click to expand...

LOL

Your delusions are noted, laughed at, and disguarded.

PoliticalHack's question still remains answered.

Twice.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. What I said was that I already answered the question PoliticalHack asked; and I did.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> If you still don't have the answer, that's on you. I informed you how to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You decided that your answer is not important enough to list here. It's unequivocally on you. Your grand dodge is an admission that you've lost the debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Her question was answered.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Move along, Squirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A demonstration of my prior post if you will:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your delusions are noted, laughed at, and disguarded.
> 
> PoliticalHack's question still remains answered.
> 
> Twice.
Click to expand...

I didn't see the answer. Means it didn't happen.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. What I said was that I already answered the question PoliticalHack asked; and I did.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> If you still don't have the answer, that's on you. I informed you how to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You decided that your answer is not important enough to list here. It's unequivocally on you. Your grand dodge is an admission that you've lost the debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Her question was answered.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Move along, Squirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A demonstration of my prior post if you will:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your delusions are noted, laughed at, and disguarded.
> 
> PoliticalHack's question still remains answered.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see the answer. Means it didn't happen.
Click to expand...

I don't see your brain -- means you don't have one.


----------



## MaryL

Is it just a coincidence Hispanic immigrants are here in HUGE numbers, and there has been a huge decline in State and federal enforcement  of immigration laws in the last 25-30 years? Maybe that is a result of Hispanic backlash against immigration laws?   Hispanics  fight against  enforcement of immigration laws, and oppose scrutinizing voter records. Hispanics are becoming like a firestorm a self servings interests. I know immigrants from Europe  that really resent illegal aliens ( Hispanics) for playing these intellectually bankrupt mind games.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> charwin95
> 
> You came into this thread like a petulant child; and I will not cater to that. I may even block you, honestly. You don't have a genuine bone in your body.



You came into this thread with full of lies and keep pumping more lies. 
You area dishonest human being. I asked you several questions but you have not answered any single one because you only post lies. Grow up dude.


----------



## charwin95

Slyhunter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5,67 illegals did not vote.  No report says this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I think it was only like 5.634 million actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are the Trump supporters.
> You are proving yourself how poorly informed you are.
> You cannot even produce 5 or 10 illegal immigrant votes let alone 3 to 5 millions. You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Illegal Aliens Are Voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another garbage media. Do yo expect me to read that kind of garbage bias media catered for poorly informed American idiots.
> Keep that to yourself kid and get  me something credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay blind, ignore any evidence that contradicts your closed minded beliefs. Then wonder why nobody votes Democrat any more.
Click to expand...


What evidence? All you have to do is check out the link where it came from. Some of these are a couple of deranged individuals working in their basement with the agenda of the alt right group full of lies or racist group. Who in the right mind will use that kind of link? 
BTW have you look at your window since the Inauguration day how many Americans and over seas against Trump? And growing. Don't worry about the election---- will see you in 2018.


----------



## charwin95

Slyhunter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows anything knows the Democratic Party invented Voter Fraud. I love it that Trump has called their bluff. California is now refusing to cooperate with an investigation into massive voter fraud in the State. What do Democrats have to hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any LINK?
> I'm very active here both politically and economically here in California.
> So far I have not heard of any investigation. Why in the world they will not cooperate? EXPLAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Than 20 States Are Refusing To Fully Cooperate With Trump's Voter Fraud Investigation
> 
> California is refusing to allow the public public access to their voting records even though they are supposed to be open to the public.
> Guy on Fox showing proof that people listed on voters rules aren't citizens by comparing the states voter rolls with the federal tax rolls
Click to expand...


That is nice. You purposely pick California when there are 22 states rejected Trump. Now there is a total of 44 states both red and blue states rejected Trump . A slap in Trump face. 

Guy on Fox? Any link who said that?


----------



## charwin95

Aletheia4u said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your links are no better than a rotten cabbage.
> Are you denying that Trump is not a puppet?
> 
> 
> 
> He cannot be controlled.
> 
> but here's someone that can..
> 
> A bill that creates a federal labeling standard for foods containing genetically modifiedingredients (commonly called GMOs) was signed into law by President Barack Obama today. Obama Signs Bill Mandating GMO Labeling
> 
> Month later...
> 
> Opponents of the federal legislation had even filed a petition with the White House urging a veto, and had the 100,000 signatures required to earn an official response — though the White House waited until after the president signed the bill to post the response.
> 
> “It was cowardly of President Obama to wait until the Friday after the convention to sign the bill,” said Alexis Baden-Mayer, political director of the Organic Consumers Association. “I foolishly believed he might honor his 2007 pledge to respect our right to know what we’re eating. The WhiteHouse.gov petition hit the 100,000 signatures target with several days left in the veto window and he just ignored it.” Obama signs bill overturning Vermont’s GMO labeling law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO----- What is that has anything to do with your previous post and links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are referring that Mother Jones and Fox news as not being a good reputable organization. But your news stations are trustworthy. Are you dyslexic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mother Jones is only one dude opinion is that supposed to be reputable?
> Fox News? You've got to kidding me. They broadcast a lot of fake news. They even blasted each other for broadcasting lies. If you rely on Fox then I don't know what to tell you.
> CNN are viewed all over the country general locations like airports etc etc. plus all over the world. Fox News is not and it's quite disgusting and dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mother Jones is one organization that get to the bottom of it. They investigate really hard until they get all of the evidence and then post it. They cannot afford to make any mistakes.
> Can you post some of Fox news false reports. But I betcha that I can post many of the rest of the Broadcasters like CNN ABC, fake reports..
> 
> _*Mother Jones*_ (abbreviated _*MoJo*_) is a progressive American magazine that focuses on news, commentary, and investigative reporting on topics including politics, the environment, human rights, and culture. Clara Jeffery serves as editor. Steve Katz has been publisher since 2010. Monika Bauerlein has been CEO since 2015.[2][3][4]
> 
> The magazine was named after Mary Harris Jones, known as Mother Jones, an Irish-American trade union activist and ardent opponent of child labor.[5]
> 
> _Mother Jones_ is published by the *Foundation for National Progress* (FNP), a nonprofit 501(c)(3) organization. _Mother Jones_ and the FNP are based in San Francisco, with other offices in Washington, D.C., and New York.[6] Mother Jones (magazine) - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Are you asking me about Fox News fake  news? All you have to do is listen to Hannity every day. 
Mother Jones have not proven a single iota of evidence that millions of illegals voted during 2016 election. 
Fox News------- Judge Napolitano lied about Obama eavesdropping Trump. Newscasters even contradict each other because of fake news. Etc etc etc. etc. 

Fox News controversies - Wikipedia


----------



## charwin95

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows anything knows the Democratic Party invented Voter Fraud. I love it that Trump has called their bluff. California is now refusing to cooperate with an investigation into massive voter fraud in the State. What do Democrats have to hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any LINK?
> I'm very active here both politically and economically here in California.
> So far I have not heard of any investigation. Why in the world they will not cooperate? EXPLAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Than 20 States Are Refusing To Fully Cooperate With Trump's Voter Fraud Investigation
> 
> California is refusing to allow the public public access to their voting records even though they are supposed to be open to the public. Guy on Fox showing proof that people listed on voters rules aren't citizens by comparing the states voter rolls with the federal tax rolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they release such information to the federal government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's public record supposed to be available for anyone who wants it.
Click to expand...


Incorrect. You are not allowed to have my SS number and my driver license.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The first line from the lovely young lady states the premise: Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.
> a. they don't
> b. Obama sits there in total agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1:40 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> _Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....*assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4.  Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> 
> _5. There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> 
> _Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals don't think we're this stupid. They just have not a fucking ounce of respect for people whom disagree with them. It's funny watching that clip and the CNN interviewer is acting like this issue is just made up out of thin air. They've went full blown into advocacy. They are no longer journalists in any respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the other way around bud.
> We can disagree however you want but you cannot even ------- repeat -------- you cannot even produce a single thread of evidence that millions of illegals voted.
> If you believe a pathological liar president------ Ask yourself who are the ignorant and stupid.
> 
> People like you don't like CNN when Faux News broadcast a lot of fake news far more than CNN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. I don't need your hyper partisan denial bull shit. One illegal in TX was convicted just the other day for illegal voting. And that's just one case. So, take your "single thread of evidence" and shove it up your ass. I don't do this Saul Alinsky bull shit. You replied to like 15 of my posts. I'm done even looking after two. If you don't take yourself seriously, I won't take you seriously either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to believe that one illegal convicted in Texas? When you keep posting lies after lies. Is that supposed to represent California?
> 
> Dude you keep posting your bull shit and you cannot even come up a shred of evidence that 3 to 5 millions voted illegally.
> Yes your are one big bull shitter LIAR. At the same time defending your liar girlfriend.
> 
> Why the hell you keep saying you don't take people seriously? When you keep posting lies after lies. Then get pissed off because you cannot support your lunacy.  Dude grow the fuck up moron.
> 
> You have not answered any single questions I asked you. Meaning you don't really know what the hell you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children"*
> *Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
Click to expand...


I asked you several questions and blasted your garbage links ------ And you have not checked yourself in yet. At the same time you are stuck stupid with the same question over and over.


----------



## Aletheia4u

charwin95 said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> He cannot be controlled.
> 
> but here's someone that can..
> 
> A bill that creates a federal labeling standard for foods containing genetically modifiedingredients (commonly called GMOs) was signed into law by President Barack Obama today. Obama Signs Bill Mandating GMO Labeling
> 
> Month later...
> 
> Opponents of the federal legislation had even filed a petition with the White House urging a veto, and had the 100,000 signatures required to earn an official response — though the White House waited until after the president signed the bill to post the response.
> 
> “It was cowardly of President Obama to wait until the Friday after the convention to sign the bill,” said Alexis Baden-Mayer, political director of the Organic Consumers Association. “I foolishly believed he might honor his 2007 pledge to respect our right to know what we’re eating. The WhiteHouse.gov petition hit the 100,000 signatures target with several days left in the veto window and he just ignored it.” Obama signs bill overturning Vermont’s GMO labeling law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO----- What is that has anything to do with your previous post and links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are referring that Mother Jones and Fox news as not being a good reputable organization. But your news stations are trustworthy. Are you dyslexic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mother Jones is only one dude opinion is that supposed to be reputable?
> Fox News? You've got to kidding me. They broadcast a lot of fake news. They even blasted each other for broadcasting lies. If you rely on Fox then I don't know what to tell you.
> CNN are viewed all over the country general locations like airports etc etc. plus all over the world. Fox News is not and it's quite disgusting and dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mother Jones is one organization that get to the bottom of it. They investigate really hard until they get all of the evidence and then post it. They cannot afford to make any mistakes.
> Can you post some of Fox news false reports. But I betcha that I can post many of the rest of the Broadcasters like CNN ABC, fake reports..
> 
> _*Mother Jones*_ (abbreviated _*MoJo*_) is a progressive American magazine that focuses on news, commentary, and investigative reporting on topics including politics, the environment, human rights, and culture. Clara Jeffery serves as editor. Steve Katz has been publisher since 2010. Monika Bauerlein has been CEO since 2015.[2][3][4]
> 
> The magazine was named after Mary Harris Jones, known as Mother Jones, an Irish-American trade union activist and ardent opponent of child labor.[5]
> 
> _Mother Jones_ is published by the *Foundation for National Progress* (FNP), a nonprofit 501(c)(3) organization. _Mother Jones_ and the FNP are based in San Francisco, with other offices in Washington, D.C., and New York.[6] Mother Jones (magazine) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you asking me about Fox News fake  news? All you have to do is listen to Hannity every day.
> Mother Jones have not proven a single iota of evidence that millions of illegals voted during 2016 election.
> Fox News------- Judge Napolitano lied about Obama eavesdropping Trump. Newscasters even contradict each other because of fake news. Etc etc etc. etc.
> 
> Fox News controversies - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

 I see that we has a CNN lover on this site. Can you see that you has been Clinton washed.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered. Just how senile are you to keep asking the same question over and over and over when I already answered it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, why should you take 5 seconds to answer when she could go digging through the pages for your answer (that may or may not be there)?
> 
> #DeucheChill
Click to expand...


This is a problem. Faun and I already answered her that dumb question. And it make it more fun is not to answer her question at all. 
Then she will bring the numbers from a garbage links that she keep posting over and over that she think it's normal.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The data belongs to the state, not the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children"*
> *Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered. Just how senile are you to keep asking the same question over and over and over when I already answered it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it take far less space to simply answer the question.
> 
> Unless....you're lying about having answered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had any meltdown....I'm been mocking you throughout.
> 
> Everyone who read your pretense knew you were lying.
> 
> 
> And now....this is pretty much an admission that you've been lying all along?
Click to expand...


So far only one that are lying here are you and Greatgatsby.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This only speaks to your lack of maturity, not hers.
> Also, it speaks to your inability to win the debate at hand.
> 
> #DeucheChill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, cause repeating a question a hundred times that's already been answered is so mature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody knows your answer. Just give it and be done with it; unless that is, you're playing games.
Click to expand...


Nobody is playing games. We already answered that question. All you have to do is go back and read the thread. 
Repeat we already answered that question.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This only speaks to your lack of maturity, not hers.
> Also, it speaks to your inability to win the debate at hand.
> 
> #DeucheChill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, cause repeating a question a hundred times that's already been answered is so mature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody knows your answer. Just give it and be done with it; unless that is, you're playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already answered it and see no reason to answer again. If you're so interested in my answer, my posts are still there. It's why this forum offers a search feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Give me the post # and I'll go look.
Click to expand...


Why? Since you are so interested why not search it yourself?

Instead of repeating the same dumb question wasting time. You can google it yourself like Pew Research Centers.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had any meltdown....I'm been mocking you throughout.
> 
> Everyone who read your pretense knew you were lying.
> 
> 
> And now....this is pretty much an admission that you've been lying all along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Yeah, suuuure you haven't....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dunce....
> ....you just proved that there was never any 'meltdown'.....every single post was the same....and all with my tongue firmly planted in my cheek.
> 
> 
> You're such a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...
> 
> ....How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Repeating yourself, post after post, without me even posting, was a classic meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been the pawn in all of my gambits.
> 
> 
> The best part of the 'sting' is that you've never realized it.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....how many illegal aliens reside in this country.....and what percent of 'em voted as per Obama's instructions?
Click to expand...


In this thread that is already been debunked and you keep repeating that same garbage.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> As our amiable dunce will not, and cannot, answer this simple query, "How many illegal aliens reside in our country," I will provide the perspective that Ugly didn't.
> 
> 
> 1. Now....the owners and operators of the media, Liberalism, Incorporated, have kept idiots in the dark for nigh on 15 years....broadcasting the very same bogus number...._*11 million illegals living here..*.._and those trained to be ignorant buy it like it was on sale!
> 
> 2. Of course the media tacitly admits that they know that the Liberal voter is an imbecile, because, while they print that same 11 million every year.....
> ...they also let slip that some* million invaders creep into the country yearly.
> Yet the number put forward never changes!*
> 
> a. How can dolts accept the same number every year, and also accept the huge number that creep in?
> Well, they have to, or they wouldn't be Liberals.
> 
> 
> 3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.
> 
> a. Just an indication of this: call any business or website and they ask you to 'press 1 for English.'
> Figure out why they have to do that?
> 
> *
> 4. Illegal aliens lower our standard of living, increase unemployment among Americans, and cost _mucho Dinaro_ in welfare and support, plus huge costs to to the prison system
> Yet, Liberals/Democrats welcome, encourage, and invite same for one reason:
> *they vote....and they vote Democrat.
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 5. If there were only 11 million as the Left claims, well, 50% would have had to vote to make this thread claim correct....
> But if 50-80 million are here.....less than one in ten had to vote.
> And they did.
> 
> 
> 6.  And so we see the reason the Leftwing Lying Liberals won't provide the answer to this simple query:
> 
> How many illegal aliens live in this country?*



I know exactly where you get this garbage information. This came from CAIRCO (Colorado Alliance For Immigration Reform) based in Lakewood, Colorado head by Fred Elbel an anti immigration HATE group. That published a lot of nonsense such as above to attract other hate group. 
This is not acceptable. 
Are you a member? If not ------ Why do you keep using the same garbage? 


Extremist Highlights from the 2015 Western Conservative Summit

The most prominent anti-immigrant group in Colorado, the Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform (CAIRCO), had an exhibitor’s booth at the event. Among the materials CAIRCO distributed was a pamphlet produced by the anti-immigrant hate group Federation for American immigration Reform (FAIR), founded by white nationalist John Tanton, the founder of the modern-day anti-immigrant movement.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating, that would mean that almost 1/4 of our economy is underground.
> 
> Meanwhile your favorite subject of illegal alien drivers in california, indicates a much lower number.  With less than 1 million AB60's out of over 26 million licenses, or 3%.  When applied to the 330 million people in the country, comes to 11 million.
> 
> And that's based on assuming as many illegals proportionally in the other 50 states as you would find in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you admitting that large numbers reside here....and a percentage of same vote?
> 
> Read carefully before you attempt to respond.
Click to expand...


You are very funny. Your only source of information are from a link that no one in the right mind should ever use. Yet to keep insisting it's acceptable.


----------



## jillian

Aletheia4u said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those darned Mexicans are geniuses.  Five million votes and didn't get caught.  They must have IQs over 200!
> 
> You think a wall will stop people that brilliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Illegals had a little help by Dems. If it were up to them, they doesn't care who wins the election in this country. But it is someone that is making them go out and take the risk of being caught. But the Dems had paved the way making it easy for them to go to the election's booths. But we are not allowed to vote in their country.
> 
> Are Voter ID Laws a Form of Racism? – Mother Jones
Click to expand...


there was no illegal alien vote.

and why are you reading mother jones? most of us don't. *Shrug*


----------



## charwin95

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Evidence and testimony from experts indicates that the actual number of illegal aliens ensconced in our domain is *actually somewhere between 50 million and 80 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating, that would mean that almost 1/4 of our economy is underground.
> 
> Meanwhile your favorite subject of illegal alien drivers in california, indicates a much lower number.  With less than 1 million AB60's out of over 26 million licenses, or 3%.  When applied to the 330 million people in the country, comes to 11 million.
> 
> And that's based on assuming as many illegals proportionally in the other 50 states as you would find in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you admitting that large numbers reside here....and a percentage of same vote?
> 
> Read carefully before you attempt to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the idiot who promoted the idiocy that there are  more than 100 million illegal aliens in the U.S.
> 
> According to the nonsense she posts, nearly one of every 3 men, women, and children are in the U.S. illegally.
> 
> That means, according to what she herself posts, there's over a 30% chance PoliticalHack is here illegally.
Click to expand...


She is getting those numbers from anti immigration hate group.


----------



## charwin95

Faun said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means, according to what she herself posts, there's over a 30% chance PoliticalHack is here illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to wonder where they get their wild ass estimates from.  Like 3-5 million illegal votes, when based on what Kobach was able to find in his own state, and every case he could find in the country for the last 5-7 years came to 70 illegal votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're Trump acolytes. Had Trump not made the lucicrous claim that he really won the popular vote, these threads would not exist. They're clearly prepared to say anything, no matter how outlandish, to protect Trump no matter what nonsense he spews.
> 
> Conservatism is a cult.
Click to expand...


Agree. These are the Trump supporters no matter how bad the lies they stick to it. But I can tell you this Americans are catching up with all these nonsense, bullying, lies and thuggery coming from Trump.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did, pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're going back to an old line of dialogue because you can't be bothered with the quite sensible new turn? Give me the post number of your purported answer, and I'll review your it. Or, you can just state your answer. I find that very reasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth would I give a shit what "you" consider "reasonable?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't in this case, being that you're not not reasonable. But a reasonable person would answer the question (that you assert to have a consumable answer for). See, now this is a case in which "deranged" might actually be applicable. Glad I could school you, son, if nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, thanks for admitting I'm being more than reasonable, since as you say, *"a reasonable person would answer the question,"* and I've answered that question twice.
> 
> She asked it and I answered it. Despite me answering it, she asked it again. I answered again. Despite answering twice, she continues asking. You're as brain-dead as she is if you think I'm going to answer her same question a third time since it's clear, she's mental  and will keep asking that same question no matter how many times I answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen you answer the question once. Apparently, the question scares you.
> 
> As to your idea that you won't answer a question three times, you don't have to. Just give me the post number of one of these two alleged answers.
Click to expand...


Why would anyone scared to answer that dumb question?
People are blasting you both with all kind of names and people supposed to be scared?


----------



## charwin95

Slyhunter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...HOW MANY ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE LIVING IN THIS COUNTRY?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> Why are you afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you afraid of informing by answering the simple question....
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howe many gun owners are there in this country?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Howe many gun owners are there in this country? "
> 
> 
> Howe who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ir-relevant question. Every citizen who wants to be a gun owner should be a gun owner.
Click to expand...


Like Chicago, criminals, lunatics and terrorist.


----------



## charwin95

Aletheia4u said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO----- What is that has anything to do with your previous post and links?
> 
> 
> 
> You are referring that Mother Jones and Fox news as not being a good reputable organization. But your news stations are trustworthy. Are you dyslexic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mother Jones is only one dude opinion is that supposed to be reputable?
> Fox News? You've got to kidding me. They broadcast a lot of fake news. They even blasted each other for broadcasting lies. If you rely on Fox then I don't know what to tell you.
> CNN are viewed all over the country general locations like airports etc etc. plus all over the world. Fox News is not and it's quite disgusting and dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mother Jones is one organization that get to the bottom of it. They investigate really hard until they get all of the evidence and then post it. They cannot afford to make any mistakes.
> Can you post some of Fox news false reports. But I betcha that I can post many of the rest of the Broadcasters like CNN ABC, fake reports..
> 
> _*Mother Jones*_ (abbreviated _*MoJo*_) is a progressive American magazine that focuses on news, commentary, and investigative reporting on topics including politics, the environment, human rights, and culture. Clara Jeffery serves as editor. Steve Katz has been publisher since 2010. Monika Bauerlein has been CEO since 2015.[2][3][4]
> 
> The magazine was named after Mary Harris Jones, known as Mother Jones, an Irish-American trade union activist and ardent opponent of child labor.[5]
> 
> _Mother Jones_ is published by the *Foundation for National Progress* (FNP), a nonprofit 501(c)(3) organization. _Mother Jones_ and the FNP are based in San Francisco, with other offices in Washington, D.C., and New York.[6] Mother Jones (magazine) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you asking me about Fox News fake  news? All you have to do is listen to Hannity every day.
> Mother Jones have not proven a single iota of evidence that millions of illegals voted during 2016 election.
> Fox News------- Judge Napolitano lied about Obama eavesdropping Trump. Newscasters even contradict each other because of fake news. Etc etc etc. etc.
> 
> Fox News controversies - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that we has a CNN lover on this site. Can you see that you has been Clinton washed.
Click to expand...


Coming from Infowars? You've got to be kidding me. Oh Lordy.


----------



## Faun

charwin95 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95
> 
> You came into this thread like a petulant child; and I will not cater to that. I may even block you, honestly. You don't have a genuine bone in your body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came into this thread with full of lies and keep pumping more lies.
> You area dishonest human being. I asked you several questions but you have not answered any single one because you only post lies. Grow up dude.
Click to expand...

If righties didn't lie, they'd have nothing to post at all.


----------



## Faun

charwin95 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This only speaks to your lack of maturity, not hers.
> Also, it speaks to your inability to win the debate at hand.
> 
> #DeucheChill
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cause repeating a question a hundred times that's already been answered is so mature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody knows your answer. Just give it and be done with it; unless that is, you're playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already answered it and see no reason to answer again. If you're so interested in my answer, my posts are still there. It's why this forum offers a search feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Give me the post # and I'll go look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Since you are so interested why not search it yourself?
> 
> Instead of repeating the same dumb question wasting time. You can google it yourself like Pew Research Centers.
Click to expand...

That one is lazy AND stupid. What a miserable way to traverse through life.


----------



## charwin95

Faun said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95
> 
> You came into this thread like a petulant child; and I will not cater to that. I may even block you, honestly. You don't have a genuine bone in your body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came into this thread with full of lies and keep pumping more lies.
> You area dishonest human being. I asked you several questions but you have not answered any single one because you only post lies. Grow up dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If righties didn't lie, they'd have nothing to post at all.
Click to expand...


From threads to threads most is about  about lies. Mucho Sad.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

charwin95 said:


> This is a problem. Faun and I already answered her that dumb question. And it make it more fun is not to answer her question at all.
> Then she will bring the numbers from a garbage links that she keep posting over and over that she think it's normal.



Did you answer it on another thread, too? I'd say the problem is that I'm dealing with two morons.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a problem. Faun and I already answered her that dumb question. And it make it more fun is not to answer her question at all.
> Then she will bring the numbers from a garbage links that she keep posting over and over that she think it's normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you answer it on another thread, too? I'd say the problem is that I'm dealing with two morons.
Click to expand...

Spits the idiot who's too lazy and too stupid to use the forum's search feature.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a problem. Faun and I already answered her that dumb question. And it make it more fun is not to answer her question at all.
> Then she will bring the numbers from a garbage links that she keep posting over and over that she think it's normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you answer it on another thread, too? I'd say the problem is that I'm dealing with two morons.
Click to expand...


In reality you are a good example of a moron. You post lies at the same time supporting your own kind of liar. Posting links after link coming from a group that 
no one in the right mind should use.


----------



## Reasonable

Update: 99 pages in this thread and still not an iota of proof 3-5 million illegals voted. 
Political Chic has fallen and she can't get up.


----------



## Faun

Reasonable said:


> Update: 99 pages in this thread and still not an iota of proof 3-5 million illegals voted.
> Political Chic has fallen and she can't get up.








^^^ PoliticalHack ^^^


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

charwin95 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a problem. Faun and I already answered her that dumb question. And it make it more fun is not to answer her question at all.
> Then she will bring the numbers from a garbage links that she keep posting over and over that she think it's normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you answer it on another thread, too? I'd say the problem is that I'm dealing with two morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In reality you are a good example of a moron. You post lies at the same time supporting your own kind of liar. Posting links after link coming from a group that
> no one in the right mind should use.
Click to expand...


Go ahead and show me one link even I've posted in this thread. Yea, you're a fucking moron degenerate. Just stop before you find yourself blocked. I can only spend so much time talking to retards.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a problem. Faun and I already answered her that dumb question. And it make it more fun is not to answer her question at all.
> Then she will bring the numbers from a garbage links that she keep posting over and over that she think it's normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you answer it on another thread, too? I'd say the problem is that I'm dealing with two morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the idiot who's too lazy and too stupid to use the forum's search feature.
Click to expand...


Why would I capitulate? Clearly, you don't think your BS is worth posting here. And you've thrown in the towel and lost the argument, anyways. Football's been spiked, bitch.

Now, if you were a respectable poster, I might go out looking. But if you were a respectable poster, you wouldn't have spent 25 pages not answering a question; so, that is just academic.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun
PoliticalChic

RETARD: I posted my answer on another thread. Go looking for it.

ME: I'm straight.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a problem. Faun and I already answered her that dumb question. And it make it more fun is not to answer her question at all.
> Then she will bring the numbers from a garbage links that she keep posting over and over that she think it's normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you answer it on another thread, too? I'd say the problem is that I'm dealing with two morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the idiot who's too lazy and too stupid to use the forum's search feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I capitulate? Clearly, you don't think your BS is worth posting here. And you've thrown in the towel and lost the argument, anyways. Football's been spiked, bitch.
> 
> Now, if you were a respectable poster, I might go out looking. But if you were a respectable poster, you wouldn't have spent 25 pages not answering a question; so, that is just academic.
Click to expand...

You're such an idiot, you spiked the ball after scoring a safety. That's evident by your continued idiocy of claiming I didn't answer a question I actually answered twice. And this didn't have to go on for multiple pages. You could have looked it up from the very beginning.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals don't think we're this stupid. They just have not a fucking ounce of respect for people whom disagree with them. It's funny watching that clip and the CNN interviewer is acting like this issue is just made up out of thin air. They've went full blown into advocacy. They are no longer journalists in any respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the other way around bud.
> We can disagree however you want but you cannot even ------- repeat -------- you cannot even produce a single thread of evidence that millions of illegals voted.
> If you believe a pathological liar president------ Ask yourself who are the ignorant and stupid.
> 
> People like you don't like CNN when Faux News broadcast a lot of fake news far more than CNN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. I don't need your hyper partisan denial bull shit. One illegal in TX was convicted just the other day for illegal voting. And that's just one case. So, take your "single thread of evidence" and shove it up your ass. I don't do this Saul Alinsky bull shit. You replied to like 15 of my posts. I'm done even looking after two. If you don't take yourself seriously, I won't take you seriously either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to believe that one illegal convicted in Texas? When you keep posting lies after lies. Is that supposed to represent California?
> 
> Dude you keep posting your bull shit and you cannot even come up a shred of evidence that 3 to 5 millions voted illegally.
> Yes your are one big bull shitter LIAR. At the same time defending your liar girlfriend.
> 
> Why the hell you keep saying you don't take people seriously? When you keep posting lies after lies. Then get pissed off because you cannot support your lunacy.  Dude grow the fuck up moron.
> 
> You have not answered any single questions I asked you. Meaning you don't really know what the hell you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children"
> Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you several questions and blasted your garbage links ------ And you have not checked yourself in yet. At the same time you are stuck stupid with the same question over and over.
Click to expand...




Not only have Democrats encouraged illegal aliens to invade, but they have taken taxpayer funds to support same.....as long as they vote.

That's the bottom line.


If you have another explanation.....provide it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children"*
> *Illegal Alien Allegedly Tazes, Scalds, Rapes Mom in Front of Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?*
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered. Just how senile are you to keep asking the same question over and over and over when I already answered it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it take far less space to simply answer the question.
> 
> Unless....you're lying about having answered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be faster; but it's way more fun watching you meltdown over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had any meltdown....I'm been mocking you throughout.
> 
> Everyone who read your pretense knew you were lying.
> 
> 
> And now....this is pretty much an admission that you've been lying all along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far only one that are lying here are you and Greatgatsby.
Click to expand...



I never lie.



Here's one more aspect of the Leftist conspiracy:


While illegal aliens are a drain on this nation, they do accomplish what the Left demands of them: they vote for Democrats.

*Many of the government agencies either aid the illegal aliens or turn a blind eye.*


Like the IRS under Obama's Democrat IRS commissioiner, John Koskinen:


" The IRS actually _wants_ illegal immigrants to illegally use Social Security numbers, he suggested. IRS Commissioner John Koskinen made the surprising statement in response to a question from Sen. Dan Coats, R-Ind., at a Senate Finance Committee meeting. The question was a touchy one. Gee, is the IRS collaborating with taxpayers who file tax returns using fraudulent information? It wasn't put exactly that way. According to Senator Coats:

What we learned is that ... the IRS continues to process tax returns with false W-2 information and issue refunds as if they were routine tax returns, and say that's not really our job. We also learned the IRS ignores notifications from the Social Security Administration that a name does not match a Social Security number, and you use your own system to determine whether a number is valid."

Commissioner Koskinen was asked to explain this. He suggested that as long as the information is being used only to fraudulently obtain jobs, the IRS was OK with it. In fact, he said that the IRS actually had an interest in _helping_ the illegal immigrants to crook these rules. In fairness, perhaps it's just the 'that's not my department' response that abounds in big government. Perhaps this just isn't the _IRS's_ problem, but it sure seems odd to have _any _agency chief encouraging illegal immigrant theft of SSNs."

IRS Admits It Encourages Illegals To Steal Social Security Numbers For Taxes


----------



## PoliticalChic

Reasonable said:


> Update: 99 pages in this thread and still not an iota of proof 3-5 million illegals voted.
> Political Chic has fallen and she can't get up.





Study by the Public Interest Legal Foundation finds thousands of illegal voters voted in Virginia alone.

"a lot more out there"






"People marking 'no- I am not a citizen'- and still being registered to vote"


"[Democrat Governor] vetoed several bills that would have corrected this"

"...actively trying to allow illegals to vote..."

"....majority of driver's licenses in the state of California went to illegal aliens..."

"....Obama DoJ has been opposing citizenship verification laws...."



Gee, now what are the dopes who have been posting "you can't find even a single example of illegals voting!!!"????

Back to the drawing board, huh?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> I never lie.


^^^ Lie


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Alien Invasion: Thousands of Foreigners Registered to Vote (and Voting) in Virginia*
*A new report released today documents that in Virginia alone, 5,556 voter registrations were cancelled because of citizenship defects. Many of those cancelled had gotten on the voter rolls despite saying on their voter registration form that they were an alien and not eligible to vote.

Voter history records also show that many thousands of ballots were cast by registrants removed for citizenship defects.

Only Americans should be electing American leaders, but that isn't happening."
Alien Invasion: New Report Documents Thousands of Foreigners Registered to Vote (and Voting) in Virginia
*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a problem. Faun and I already answered her that dumb question. And it make it more fun is not to answer her question at all.
> Then she will bring the numbers from a garbage links that she keep posting over and over that she think it's normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you answer it on another thread, too? I'd say the problem is that I'm dealing with two morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the idiot who's too lazy and too stupid to use the forum's search feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I capitulate? Clearly, you don't think your BS is worth posting here. And you've thrown in the towel and lost the argument, anyways. Football's been spiked, bitch.
> 
> Now, if you were a respectable poster, I might go out looking. But if you were a respectable poster, you wouldn't have spent 25 pages not answering a question; so, that is just academic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're such an idiot, you spiked the ball after scoring a safety. That's evident by your continued idiocy of claiming I didn't answer a question I actually answered twice. And this didn't have to go on for multiple pages. You could have looked it up from the very beginning.
Click to expand...


Grondowski is a tight end, moron. Nobody would accuse you of being a tight end, though.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a problem. Faun and I already answered her that dumb question. And it make it more fun is not to answer her question at all.
> Then she will bring the numbers from a garbage links that she keep posting over and over that she think it's normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you answer it on another thread, too? I'd say the problem is that I'm dealing with two morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the idiot who's too lazy and too stupid to use the forum's search feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I capitulate? Clearly, you don't think your BS is worth posting here. And you've thrown in the towel and lost the argument, anyways. Football's been spiked, bitch.
> 
> Now, if you were a respectable poster, I might go out looking. But if you were a respectable poster, you wouldn't have spent 25 pages not answering a question; so, that is just academic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're such an idiot, you spiked the ball after scoring a safety. That's evident by your continued idiocy of claiming I didn't answer a question I actually answered twice. And this didn't have to go on for multiple pages. You could have looked it up from the very beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grondowski is a tight end, moron. Nobody would accuse you of being a tight end, though.
Click to expand...

Learn football.

Even a tight end can score a safety. In your case, you caught the ball and ran the wrong direction. 

And btw, you're no Gronk.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you answer it on another thread, too? I'd say the problem is that I'm dealing with two morons.
> 
> 
> 
> Spits the idiot who's too lazy and too stupid to use the forum's search feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I capitulate? Clearly, you don't think your BS is worth posting here. And you've thrown in the towel and lost the argument, anyways. Football's been spiked, bitch.
> 
> Now, if you were a respectable poster, I might go out looking. But if you were a respectable poster, you wouldn't have spent 25 pages not answering a question; so, that is just academic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're such an idiot, you spiked the ball after scoring a safety. That's evident by your continued idiocy of claiming I didn't answer a question I actually answered twice. And this didn't have to go on for multiple pages. You could have looked it up from the very beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grondowski is a tight end, moron. Nobody would accuse you of being a tight end, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn football.
> 
> Even a tight end can score a safety. In your case, you caught the ball and ran the wrong direction.
> 
> And btw, you're no Gronk.
Click to expand...


Football's been spiked. You lost. You laid down and died like a weenie.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spits the idiot who's too lazy and too stupid to use the forum's search feature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I capitulate? Clearly, you don't think your BS is worth posting here. And you've thrown in the towel and lost the argument, anyways. Football's been spiked, bitch.
> 
> Now, if you were a respectable poster, I might go out looking. But if you were a respectable poster, you wouldn't have spent 25 pages not answering a question; so, that is just academic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're such an idiot, you spiked the ball after scoring a safety. That's evident by your continued idiocy of claiming I didn't answer a question I actually answered twice. And this didn't have to go on for multiple pages. You could have looked it up from the very beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grondowski is a tight end, moron. Nobody would accuse you of being a tight end, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn football.
> 
> Even a tight end can score a safety. In your case, you caught the ball and ran the wrong direction.
> 
> And btw, you're no Gronk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Football's been spiked. You lost. You laid down and died like a weenie.
Click to expand...

LOL

This is you, scoring... _thinking_ you scored a touchdown...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I capitulate? Clearly, you don't think your BS is worth posting here. And you've thrown in the towel and lost the argument, anyways. Football's been spiked, bitch.
> 
> Now, if you were a respectable poster, I might go out looking. But if you were a respectable poster, you wouldn't have spent 25 pages not answering a question; so, that is just academic.
> 
> 
> 
> You're such an idiot, you spiked the ball after scoring a safety. That's evident by your continued idiocy of claiming I didn't answer a question I actually answered twice. And this didn't have to go on for multiple pages. You could have looked it up from the very beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grondowski is a tight end, moron. Nobody would accuse you of being a tight end, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn football.
> 
> Even a tight end can score a safety. In your case, you caught the ball and ran the wrong direction.
> 
> And btw, you're no Gronk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Football's been spiked. You lost. You laid down and died like a weenie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> This is you, scoring... _thinking_ you scored a touchdown...
Click to expand...


Bronk scored a TD. WTF are you arguing now? 

Anyhow, you lost. You can get a rematch if you want to post your sh**. Otherwise, you're out on a losing note; nothing new there.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such an idiot, you spiked the ball after scoring a safety. That's evident by your continued idiocy of claiming I didn't answer a question I actually answered twice. And this didn't have to go on for multiple pages. You could have looked it up from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grondowski is a tight end, moron. Nobody would accuse you of being a tight end, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn football.
> 
> Even a tight end can score a safety. In your case, you caught the ball and ran the wrong direction.
> 
> And btw, you're no Gronk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Football's been spiked. You lost. You laid down and died like a weenie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> This is you, scoring... _thinking_ you scored a touchdown...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bronk scored a TD. WTF are you arguing now?
> 
> Anyhow, you lost. You can get a rematch if you want to post your sh**. Otherwise, you're out on a losing note; nothing new there.
Click to expand...

Again, you're not Gronk. 

And I lost nothing. I don't care what your delusions fool you into believing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grondowski is a tight end, moron. Nobody would accuse you of being a tight end, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Learn football.
> 
> Even a tight end can score a safety. In your case, you caught the ball and ran the wrong direction.
> 
> And btw, you're no Gronk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Football's been spiked. You lost. You laid down and died like a weenie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> This is you, scoring... _thinking_ you scored a touchdown...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bronk scored a TD. WTF are you arguing now?
> 
> Anyhow, you lost. You can get a rematch if you want to post your sh**. Otherwise, you're out on a losing note; nothing new there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you're not Gronk.
> 
> And I lost nothing. I don't care what your delusions fool you into believing.
Click to expand...


Scoreboard, brah.

You laid down and died


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn football.
> 
> Even a tight end can score a safety. In your case, you caught the ball and ran the wrong direction.
> 
> And btw, you're no Gronk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Football's been spiked. You lost. You laid down and died like a weenie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> This is you, scoring... _thinking_ you scored a touchdown...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bronk scored a TD. WTF are you arguing now?
> 
> Anyhow, you lost. You can get a rematch if you want to post your sh**. Otherwise, you're out on a losing note; nothing new there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you're not Gronk.
> 
> And I lost nothing. I don't care what your delusions fool you into believing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scoreboard, brah.
> 
> You laid down and died
Click to expand...

<smh>

The scoreboard shows you gave up 2 points.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football's been spiked. You lost. You laid down and died like a weenie.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> This is you, scoring... _thinking_ you scored a touchdown...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bronk scored a TD. WTF are you arguing now?
> 
> Anyhow, you lost. You can get a rematch if you want to post your sh**. Otherwise, you're out on a losing note; nothing new there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you're not Gronk.
> 
> And I lost nothing. I don't care what your delusions fool you into believing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scoreboard, brah.
> 
> You laid down and died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <smh>
> 
> The scoreboard shows you gave up 2 points.
Click to expand...


You lost. Get over it.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a problem. Faun and I already answered her that dumb question. And it make it more fun is not to answer her question at all.
> Then she will bring the numbers from a garbage links that she keep posting over and over that she think it's normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you answer it on another thread, too? I'd say the problem is that I'm dealing with two morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In reality you are a good example of a moron. You post lies at the same time supporting your own kind of liar. Posting links after link coming from a group that
> no one in the right mind should use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show me one link even I've posted in this thread. Yea, you're a fucking moron degenerate. Just stop before you find yourself blocked. I can only spend so much time talking to retards.
Click to expand...


Dude I'm talking to both of LIARS. You supported a liar's link Political Chic ----- asking the same dumb question that makes you a Moron. 
Blocking me? A threat is a sign of weakness.  You are a defective human being.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> This is you, scoring... _thinking_ you scored a touchdown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bronk scored a TD. WTF are you arguing now?
> 
> Anyhow, you lost. You can get a rematch if you want to post your sh**. Otherwise, you're out on a losing note; nothing new there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you're not Gronk.
> 
> And I lost nothing. I don't care what your delusions fool you into believing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scoreboard, brah.
> 
> You laid down and died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <smh>
> 
> The scoreboard shows you gave up 2 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost. Get over it.
Click to expand...

LOL

What do your delusions tell you I've lost?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

charwin95 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a problem. Faun and I already answered her that dumb question. And it make it more fun is not to answer her question at all.
> Then she will bring the numbers from a garbage links that she keep posting over and over that she think it's normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you answer it on another thread, too? I'd say the problem is that I'm dealing with two morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In reality you are a good example of a moron. You post lies at the same time supporting your own kind of liar. Posting links after link coming from a group that
> no one in the right mind should use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show me one link even I've posted in this thread. Yea, you're a fucking moron degenerate. Just stop before you find yourself blocked. I can only spend so much time talking to retards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude I'm talking to both of LIARS. You supported a liar's link Political Chic ----- asking the same dumb question that makes you a Moron.
> Blocking me? A threat is a sign of weakness.  You are a defective human being.
Click to expand...


You have done nothing but piss and pout and attempt to belittle and defame. I'd say that's what the block function is for. If you're not going to enact a little dignity into your posting, then consider it coming. Final warning.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bronk scored a TD. WTF are you arguing now?
> 
> Anyhow, you lost. You can get a rematch if you want to post your sh**. Otherwise, you're out on a losing note; nothing new there.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you're not Gronk.
> 
> And I lost nothing. I don't care what your delusions fool you into believing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scoreboard, brah.
> 
> You laid down and died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <smh>
> 
> The scoreboard shows you gave up 2 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost. Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What do your delusions tell you I've lost?
Click to expand...


You lost the argument, dude. You laid down and died, thirty pages ago.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you're not Gronk.
> 
> And I lost nothing. I don't care what your delusions fool you into believing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scoreboard, brah.
> 
> You laid down and died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <smh>
> 
> The scoreboard shows you gave up 2 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost. Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What do your delusions tell you I've lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost the argument, dude. You laid down and died, thirty pages ago.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You mean the argument where I said I answered a question -- and I did in fact answer the question?

You have a bizarre conservative definition of "lost."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scoreboard, brah.
> 
> You laid down and died
> 
> 
> 
> <smh>
> 
> The scoreboard shows you gave up 2 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost. Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What do your delusions tell you I've lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost the argument, dude. You laid down and died, thirty pages ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You mean the argument where I said I answered a question -- and I did in fact answer the question?
> 
> You have a bizarre conservative definition of "lost."
Click to expand...


You didn't answer it in the appropriate thread if you even did answer it.

Since you probably didn't go to college, I'll explain it to you. It's called GAAP: Generally Accepted Accounting Principles.

Here we have GAPP: Generally Accepted Posting Principles. GAPP says you make appropriate arguments in the appropriate thread. If you can't or won't do that, that's on you.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scoreboard, brah.
> 
> You laid down and died
> 
> 
> 
> <smh>
> 
> The scoreboard shows you gave up 2 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost. Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What do your delusions tell you I've lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost the argument, dude. You laid down and died, thirty pages ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You mean the argument where I said I answered a question -- and I did in fact answer the question?
> 
> You have a bizarre conservative definition of "lost."
Click to expand...

Prove you've answered the question.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a problem. Faun and I already answered her that dumb question. And it make it more fun is not to answer her question at all.
> Then she will bring the numbers from a garbage links that she keep posting over and over that she think it's normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you answer it on another thread, too? I'd say the problem is that I'm dealing with two morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In reality you are a good example of a moron. You post lies at the same time supporting your own kind of liar. Posting links after link coming from a group that
> no one in the right mind should use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show me one link even I've posted in this thread. Yea, you're a fucking moron degenerate. Just stop before you find yourself blocked. I can only spend so much time talking to retards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude I'm talking to both of LIARS. You supported a liar's link Political Chic ----- asking the same dumb question that makes you a Moron.
> Blocking me? A threat is a sign of weakness.  You are a defective human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have done nothing but piss and pout and attempt to belittle and defame. I'd say that's what the block function is for. If you're not going to enact a little dignity into your posting, then consider it coming. Final warning.
Click to expand...


You have done nothing but post lies after lies then pump more lies. Now you are blaming me of your failures. 
You are defective and dishonest human being.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

charwin95 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you answer it on another thread, too? I'd say the problem is that I'm dealing with two morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality you are a good example of a moron. You post lies at the same time supporting your own kind of liar. Posting links after link coming from a group that
> no one in the right mind should use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show me one link even I've posted in this thread. Yea, you're a fucking moron degenerate. Just stop before you find yourself blocked. I can only spend so much time talking to retards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude I'm talking to both of LIARS. You supported a liar's link Political Chic ----- asking the same dumb question that makes you a Moron.
> Blocking me? A threat is a sign of weakness.  You are a defective human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have done nothing but piss and pout and attempt to belittle and defame. I'd say that's what the block function is for. If you're not going to enact a little dignity into your posting, then consider it coming. Final warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have done nothing but post lies after lies then pump more lies. Now you are blaming me of your failures.
> You are defective and dishonest human being.
Click to expand...


BYE


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> <smh>
> 
> The scoreboard shows you gave up 2 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost. Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What do your delusions tell you I've lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost the argument, dude. You laid down and died, thirty pages ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You mean the argument where I said I answered a question -- and I did in fact answer the question?
> 
> You have a bizarre conservative definition of "lost."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer it in the appropriate thread if you even did answer it.
> 
> Since you probably didn't go to college, I'll explain it to you. It's called GAAP: Generally Accepted Accounting Principles.
> 
> Here we have GAPP: Generally Accepted Posting Principles. GAPP says you make appropriate arguments in the appropriate thread. If you can't or won't do that, that's on you.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You're such a idiot conservative  There is no such etiquette. I bet you hold your pinky up while you sip tea. 

Btw,  con, GAPP is Generally Accepted *Privacy* Principles. <smh>

At any rate, I answered her question. Leave it to a moron like you to think people should answer that same question 50 times if she were to ask that same question on 50 different threads.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> <smh>
> 
> The scoreboard shows you gave up 2 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost. Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What do your delusions tell you I've lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost the argument, dude. You laid down and died, thirty pages ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You mean the argument where I said I answered a question -- and I did in fact answer the question?
> 
> You have a bizarre conservative definition of "lost."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove you've answered the question.
Click to expand...

The proof is in my posts where I answered the question. The forum's search function finds it easily.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lost. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What do your delusions tell you I've lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost the argument, dude. You laid down and died, thirty pages ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You mean the argument where I said I answered a question -- and I did in fact answer the question?
> 
> You have a bizarre conservative definition of "lost."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer it in the appropriate thread if you even did answer it.
> 
> Since you probably didn't go to college, I'll explain it to you. It's called GAAP: Generally Accepted Accounting Principles.
> 
> Here we have GAPP: Generally Accepted Posting Principles. GAPP says you make appropriate arguments in the appropriate thread. If you can't or won't do that, that's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're such a idiot conservative  There is no such etiquette. I bet you hold your pinky up while you sip tea.
> 
> Btw,  con, GAPP is Generally Accepted *Privacy* Principles. <smh>
> 
> At any rate, I answered her question. Leave it to a moron like you to think people should answer that same question 50 times if she were to ask that same question on 50 different threads.
Click to expand...


Acronyms aren't mutually exclusive, moron. If you think there aren't generally accepted posting practices, then that explains how you justify being a moron. Seriously, you're only making yourself look bad. If you think I'm wrong, just go ahead and start a thread/poll asking if it's acceptable to answer one question on one thread on another thread. You won't, cos you know you'll get your ass kicked. The fact that you're arguing this, shows that there's no bull shit you won't argue, no matter how pathetic. This whole thing really defines how utterly pathetic you are.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What do your delusions tell you I've lost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost the argument, dude. You laid down and died, thirty pages ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You mean the argument where I said I answered a question -- and I did in fact answer the question?
> 
> You have a bizarre conservative definition of "lost."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer it in the appropriate thread if you even did answer it.
> 
> Since you probably didn't go to college, I'll explain it to you. It's called GAAP: Generally Accepted Accounting Principles.
> 
> Here we have GAPP: Generally Accepted Posting Principles. GAPP says you make appropriate arguments in the appropriate thread. If you can't or won't do that, that's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're such a idiot conservative  There is no such etiquette. I bet you hold your pinky up while you sip tea.
> 
> Btw,  con, GAPP is Generally Accepted *Privacy* Principles. <smh>
> 
> At any rate, I answered her question. Leave it to a moron like you to think people should answer that same question 50 times if she were to ask that same question on 50 different threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acronyms aren't mutually exclusive, moron. If you think there aren't generally accepted posting practices, then that explains how you justify being a moron. Seriously, you're only making yourself look bad. If you think I'm wrong, just go ahead and start a thread/poll asking if it's acceptable to answer one question on one thread on another thread. You won't, cos you know you'll get your ass kicked. The fact that you're arguing this, shows that there's no bull shit you won't argue, no matter how pathetic. This whole thing really defines how utterly pathetic you are.
Click to expand...

Aww, you poor deranged, snowflake.

The question was answered. You lose at this no matter how hard you shake your cane at the sky.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality you are a good example of a moron. You post lies at the same time supporting your own kind of liar. Posting links after link coming from a group that
> no one in the right mind should use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show me one link even I've posted in this thread. Yea, you're a fucking moron degenerate. Just stop before you find yourself blocked. I can only spend so much time talking to retards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude I'm talking to both of LIARS. You supported a liar's link Political Chic ----- asking the same dumb question that makes you a Moron.
> Blocking me? A threat is a sign of weakness.  You are a defective human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have done nothing but piss and pout and attempt to belittle and defame. I'd say that's what the block function is for. If you're not going to enact a little dignity into your posting, then consider it coming. Final warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have done nothing but post lies after lies then pump more lies. Now you are blaming me of your failures.
> You are defective and dishonest human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BYE
Click to expand...


I made Political Chic back off now you.

I am tired of winning.


----------



## Slyhunter

charwin95 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and show me one link even I've posted in this thread. Yea, you're a fucking moron degenerate. Just stop before you find yourself blocked. I can only spend so much time talking to retards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I'm talking to both of LIARS. You supported a liar's link Political Chic ----- asking the same dumb question that makes you a Moron.
> Blocking me? A threat is a sign of weakness.  You are a defective human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have done nothing but piss and pout and attempt to belittle and defame. I'd say that's what the block function is for. If you're not going to enact a little dignity into your posting, then consider it coming. Final warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have done nothing but post lies after lies then pump more lies. Now you are blaming me of your failures.
> You are defective and dishonest human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BYE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made Political Chic back off now you.
> 
> I am tired of winning.
Click to expand...

Your not winning. A wall doesn't win simply because it's opponent gets tired of yelling at it and walks away. It's still a wall. Discussion only works if both sides discuss. Saying, my argument is somewhere else is a cop out.


----------



## charwin95

Slyhunter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I'm talking to both of LIARS. You supported a liar's link Political Chic ----- asking the same dumb question that makes you a Moron.
> Blocking me? A threat is a sign of weakness.  You are a defective human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing but piss and pout and attempt to belittle and defame. I'd say that's what the block function is for. If you're not going to enact a little dignity into your posting, then consider it coming. Final warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have done nothing but post lies after lies then pump more lies. Now you are blaming me of your failures.
> You are defective and dishonest human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BYE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made Political Chic back off now you.
> 
> I am tired of winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your not winning. A wall doesn't win simply because it's opponent gets tired of yelling at it and walks away. It's still a wall. Discussion only works if both sides discuss. Saying, my argument is somewhere else is a cop out.
Click to expand...


Wrong. Each case and arguments are different.
Greatsg and Political Chic post lots of lies and prove them wrong and wrong. So I won.
The line---- I'm tired of winning ------ came from political chic. I just recycled it.


----------



## charwin95

So after 2,012 post NO ONE CAN PROVIDE A PROOF that 3 to 5 millions illegal immigration voted last election.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"The President’s Commission on Election Integrity is going to do what no academic, no law professor, and certainly no group funded by George Soros has been willing to do: inventory and catalog the extent of voter fraud using all available data.

Naturally, a smear campaign sprung into action as soon it was clear that the president was serious.  The groups that raise money telling Americans there is no voter fraud led the effort. They have a lot to lose, so they have a lot to do. After all, if they’re wrong, their donors were had and their claim that voter fraud is a myth risks being exposed as one big lie.

.....people are getting registered to vote even though they mark the voter registration forms “NO” to the question, are you a United States citizen. Again, they checked the box on the registration form that they were not citizens, but were still registered to vote. What fair minded American could support this?  What serious, inquisitive American wouldn’t ask: how does this happen? How often does this happen? How can we improve the system?"
President Trump's Voter Fraud Commission Meets, Voter Fraud Deniers Mobilize in Opposition


----------



## charwin95

President Trump Commission on Election. Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?
1. What happened if they found out that 4 dead people voted for Trump? 
2. Who will validate the outcome of this voter fraud commission? Kobach? 
3. What is going to happened if they found out that most of these fraud was committed by Trump followers? 

What a waste of tax payers money.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> President Trump Commission on Election. Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?
> 1. What happened if they found out that 4 dead people voted for Trump?
> 2. Who will validate the outcome of this voter fraud commission? Kobach?
> 3. What is going to happened if they found out that most of these fraud was committed by Trump followers?
> 
> What a waste of tax payers money.




"Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?"

Did you actually post that????

In the light of what the Left, the media is doing??????

Really?




BTW.....how many illegal aliens followed the snake, Hussein's, instructions and voted?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump Commission on Election. Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?
> 1. What happened if they found out that 4 dead people voted for Trump?
> 2. Who will validate the outcome of this voter fraud commission? Kobach?
> 3. What is going to happened if they found out that most of these fraud was committed by Trump followers?
> 
> What a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?"
> 
> Did you actually post that????
> 
> In the light of what the Left, the media is doing??????
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....how many illegal aliens followed the snake, Hussein's, instructions and voted?
Click to expand...


Did I really posted that? Have you been drinking again? 

How many illegals? No I don't know because I don't have any data or proof to back it up. But Im sure you can plug in your lies always. 

What is the integrity of that crap one sided commission? Nothing but a waste of tax payers money. 


Left wing media? Really? Just wondering if you've been watching the so called right wing media like Faux News blasting Trump. 

Fox News' Shepard Smith: 'Why is it lie after lie after lie?' on Russia meeting

Tucker Carlson: ‘The Trump White House Has Lost Control of Its Fate Thanks to Robert Mueller’ | Mediaite

Tucker Carlson: Trump attack on Sessions a 'useless, self-destructive act'


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump Commission on Election. Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?
> 1. What happened if they found out that 4 dead people voted for Trump?
> 2. Who will validate the outcome of this voter fraud commission? Kobach?
> 3. What is going to happened if they found out that most of these fraud was committed by Trump followers?
> 
> What a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?"
> 
> Did you actually post that????
> 
> In the light of what the Left, the media is doing??????
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....how many illegal aliens followed the snake, Hussein's, instructions and voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I really posted that? Have you been drinking again?
> 
> How many illegals? No I don't know because I don't have any data or proof to back it up. But Im sure you can plug in your lies always.
> 
> What is the integrity of that crap one sided commission? Nothing but a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> Left wing media? Really? Just wondering if you've been watching the so called right wing media like Faux News blasting Trump.
> 
> Fox News' Shepard Smith: 'Why is it lie after lie after lie?' on Russia meeting
> 
> Tucker Carlson: ‘The Trump White House Has Lost Control of Its Fate Thanks to Robert Mueller’ | Mediaite
> 
> Tucker Carlson: Trump attack on Sessions a 'useless, self-destructive act'
Click to expand...







At 3

"....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump Commission on Election. Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?
> 1. What happened if they found out that 4 dead people voted for Trump?
> 2. Who will validate the outcome of this voter fraud commission? Kobach?
> 3. What is going to happened if they found out that most of these fraud was committed by Trump followers?
> 
> What a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?"
> 
> Did you actually post that????
> 
> In the light of what the Left, the media is doing??????
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....how many illegal aliens followed the snake, Hussein's, instructions and voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I really posted that? Have you been drinking again?
> 
> How many illegals? No I don't know because I don't have any data or proof to back it up. But Im sure you can plug in your lies always.
> 
> What is the integrity of that crap one sided commission? Nothing but a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> Left wing media? Really? Just wondering if you've been watching the so called right wing media like Faux News blasting Trump.
> 
> Fox News' Shepard Smith: 'Why is it lie after lie after lie?' on Russia meeting
> 
> Tucker Carlson: ‘The Trump White House Has Lost Control of Its Fate Thanks to Robert Mueller’ | Mediaite
> 
> Tucker Carlson: Trump attack on Sessions a 'useless, self-destructive act'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> 
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
Click to expand...

That guy can make up any number he wants, just like you do. Meaningless since you can't prove it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump Commission on Election. Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?
> 1. What happened if they found out that 4 dead people voted for Trump?
> 2. Who will validate the outcome of this voter fraud commission? Kobach?
> 3. What is going to happened if they found out that most of these fraud was committed by Trump followers?
> 
> What a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?"
> 
> Did you actually post that????
> 
> In the light of what the Left, the media is doing??????
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....how many illegal aliens followed the snake, Hussein's, instructions and voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I really posted that? Have you been drinking again?
> 
> How many illegals? No I don't know because I don't have any data or proof to back it up. But Im sure you can plug in your lies always.
> 
> What is the integrity of that crap one sided commission? Nothing but a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> Left wing media? Really? Just wondering if you've been watching the so called right wing media like Faux News blasting Trump.
> 
> Fox News' Shepard Smith: 'Why is it lie after lie after lie?' on Russia meeting
> 
> Tucker Carlson: ‘The Trump White House Has Lost Control of Its Fate Thanks to Robert Mueller’ | Mediaite
> 
> Tucker Carlson: Trump attack on Sessions a 'useless, self-destructive act'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> 
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That guy can make up any number he wants, just like you do. Meaningless since you can't prove it.
Click to expand...




If you didn't sense how true it is, you wouldn't be screaming 'is not, isssss noootttttttt!!!"


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie

I was promised to get to see Huma "hottie jihadi" Abedin in the nude if I voted for Bills wife.
they lied. can I sue?


----------



## PoliticalChic

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> I was promised to get to see Huma "hottie jihadi" Abedin in the nude if I voted for Bills wife.
> they lied. can I sue?





Here's another 'promise' you were lucky enough to miss out on...

*Madonna Promises Blowjob in exchange of votes for Hillary Clinton*
**


*Might have cost Bill's wife the election.*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump Commission on Election. Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?
> 1. What happened if they found out that 4 dead people voted for Trump?
> 2. Who will validate the outcome of this voter fraud commission? Kobach?
> 3. What is going to happened if they found out that most of these fraud was committed by Trump followers?
> 
> What a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?"
> 
> Did you actually post that????
> 
> In the light of what the Left, the media is doing??????
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....how many illegal aliens followed the snake, Hussein's, instructions and voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I really posted that? Have you been drinking again?
> 
> How many illegals? No I don't know because I don't have any data or proof to back it up. But Im sure you can plug in your lies always.
> 
> What is the integrity of that crap one sided commission? Nothing but a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> Left wing media? Really? Just wondering if you've been watching the so called right wing media like Faux News blasting Trump.
> 
> Fox News' Shepard Smith: 'Why is it lie after lie after lie?' on Russia meeting
> 
> Tucker Carlson: ‘The Trump White House Has Lost Control of Its Fate Thanks to Robert Mueller’ | Mediaite
> 
> Tucker Carlson: Trump attack on Sessions a 'useless, self-destructive act'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> 
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That guy can make up any number he wants, just like you do. Meaningless since you can't prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't sense how true it is, you wouldn't be screaming 'is not, isssss noootttttttt!!!"
Click to expand...

LOL

If it was true, Gregg Phillips would have shown the evidence he claimed he had six months ago.

That you _think_ that was me "screaming" reveals how crazy you are.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?"
> 
> Did you actually post that????
> 
> In the light of what the Left, the media is doing??????
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....how many illegal aliens followed the snake, Hussein's, instructions and voted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I really posted that? Have you been drinking again?
> 
> How many illegals? No I don't know because I don't have any data or proof to back it up. But Im sure you can plug in your lies always.
> 
> What is the integrity of that crap one sided commission? Nothing but a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> Left wing media? Really? Just wondering if you've been watching the so called right wing media like Faux News blasting Trump.
> 
> Fox News' Shepard Smith: 'Why is it lie after lie after lie?' on Russia meeting
> 
> Tucker Carlson: ‘The Trump White House Has Lost Control of Its Fate Thanks to Robert Mueller’ | Mediaite
> 
> Tucker Carlson: Trump attack on Sessions a 'useless, self-destructive act'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> 
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That guy can make up any number he wants, just like you do. Meaningless since you can't prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't sense how true it is, you wouldn't be screaming 'is not, isssss noootttttttt!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> If it was true, Gregg Phillips would have shown the evidence he claimed he had six months ago.
> 
> That you _think_ that was me "screaming" reveals how crazy you are.
Click to expand...




How many illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

You are far too patient and reasonable with people who WILL do you and your loved ones harm.

I've read that certain people should not be reasoned with nor tolerated, but instead, treated like the traitors and threat to this nation that they are.
Further, I've read that certain people are clearly endangering the nation, it's future and the well being of every day citizens with their anti-American, anti-Constitutional bullshit.

What happens to traitors and people who commit treason against their nation?


----------



## PoliticalChic

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You are far too patient and reasonable with people who WILL do you and your loved ones harm.
> 
> I've read that certain people should not be reasoned with nor tolerated, but instead, treated like the traitors and threat to this nation that they are.
> Further, I've read that certain people are clearly endangering the nation, it's future and the well being of every day citizens with their anti-American, anti-Constitutional bullshit.
> 
> What happens to traitors and people who commit treason against their nation?





I get your drift,BHU.

But it is less a question of what to do with them, but how.
It's like North Korea: they have weapons that preclude doing anything with them.

The traitors do as well: they own and operate the media and the government schools.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I really posted that? Have you been drinking again?
> 
> How many illegals? No I don't know because I don't have any data or proof to back it up. But Im sure you can plug in your lies always.
> 
> What is the integrity of that crap one sided commission? Nothing but a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> Left wing media? Really? Just wondering if you've been watching the so called right wing media like Faux News blasting Trump.
> 
> Fox News' Shepard Smith: 'Why is it lie after lie after lie?' on Russia meeting
> 
> Tucker Carlson: ‘The Trump White House Has Lost Control of Its Fate Thanks to Robert Mueller’ | Mediaite
> 
> Tucker Carlson: Trump attack on Sessions a 'useless, self-destructive act'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> 
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That guy can make up any number he wants, just like you do. Meaningless since you can't prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't sense how true it is, you wouldn't be screaming 'is not, isssss noootttttttt!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> If it was true, Gregg Phillips would have shown the evidence he claimed he had six months ago.
> 
> That you _think_ that was me "screaming" reveals how crazy you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
Click to expand...

Asked and answered.

And neither you, nor Gregg Phillips, has proven his claim.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> 
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> 
> 
> That guy can make up any number he wants, just like you do. Meaningless since you can't prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't sense how true it is, you wouldn't be screaming 'is not, isssss noootttttttt!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> If it was true, Gregg Phillips would have shown the evidence he claimed he had six months ago.
> 
> That you _think_ that was me "screaming" reveals how crazy you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> And neither you, nor Gregg Phillips, has proven his claim.
Click to expand...



Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?

How many illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## MaryL

Illegal aliens ARE voting. Democrats push the motor voter laws, which allows Illegals to get licences, linked to  another newly enacted  law that says  if you have a  motor vehicle license, you can vote. Wow, how transparent was that? Nice going, guys!


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That guy can make up any number he wants, just like you do. Meaningless since you can't prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't sense how true it is, you wouldn't be screaming 'is not, isssss noootttttttt!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> If it was true, Gregg Phillips would have shown the evidence he claimed he had six months ago.
> 
> That you _think_ that was me "screaming" reveals how crazy you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> And neither you, nor Gregg Phillips, has proven his claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
Click to expand...

You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.

There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.


----------



## Faun

MaryL said:


> Illegal aliens ARE voting. Democrats push the motor voter laws, which allows Illegals to get licences, linked to  another newly enacted  law that says  if you have a  motor vehicle license, you can vote. Wow, how transparent was that? Nice going, guys!


You people are truly brain-dead. The law literally states the polar opposite of what your delusions lead you to believe...

*California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*

*(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't sense how true it is, you wouldn't be screaming 'is not, isssss noootttttttt!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> If it was true, Gregg Phillips would have shown the evidence he claimed he had six months ago.
> 
> That you _think_ that was me "screaming" reveals how crazy you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> And neither you, nor Gregg Phillips, has proven his claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
Click to expand...

I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> If it was true, Gregg Phillips would have shown the evidence he claimed he had six months ago.
> 
> That you _think_ that was me "screaming" reveals how crazy you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> And neither you, nor Gregg Phillips, has proven his claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
Click to expand...

How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> And neither you, nor Gregg Phillips, has proven his claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
Click to expand...

That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> And neither you, nor Gregg Phillips, has proven his claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
Click to expand...

And as I've explained,I've already answered that question ... twice. If you're really that interested in my answer, click on the search feature at the top of this page. That IS the answer to your question, no matter how much of a nag you wish to be.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump Commission on Election. Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?
> 1. What happened if they found out that 4 dead people voted for Trump?
> 2. Who will validate the outcome of this voter fraud commission? Kobach?
> 3. What is going to happened if they found out that most of these fraud was committed by Trump followers?
> 
> What a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?"
> 
> Did you actually post that????
> 
> In the light of what the Left, the media is doing??????
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....how many illegal aliens followed the snake, Hussein's, instructions and voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I really posted that? Have you been drinking again?
> 
> How many illegals? No I don't know because I don't have any data or proof to back it up. But Im sure you can plug in your lies always.
> 
> What is the integrity of that crap one sided commission? Nothing but a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> Left wing media? Really? Just wondering if you've been watching the so called right wing media like Faux News blasting Trump.
> 
> Fox News' Shepard Smith: 'Why is it lie after lie after lie?' on Russia meeting
> 
> Tucker Carlson: ‘The Trump White House Has Lost Control of Its Fate Thanks to Robert Mueller’ | Mediaite
> 
> Tucker Carlson: Trump attack on Sessions a 'useless, self-destructive act'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> 
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
Click to expand...


Still pumping lies.


----------



## charwin95

MaryL said:


> Illegal aliens ARE voting. Democrats push the motor voter laws, which allows Illegals to get licences, linked to  another newly enacted  law that says  if you have a  motor vehicle license, you can vote. Wow, how transparent was that? Nice going, guys!



Your ignorance is well documented.

This one of the top ten dumbest post that idiots like you keep posting.


----------



## charwin95

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> And neither you, nor Gregg Phillips, has proven his claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
Click to expand...


Its a dumb question derived from CAIRCO an anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic. 
Political Chic, GreatGatsby and you are trying to force words in to our mouth. Let say if  5 illegals voted ------- from whatever CAIRCO calculations got the 50 millions illegals= 3 to 5 millions illegals voted. 
That's coming from CAIRCO. 

No proof of 50 millions illegals in this country and no proof of 3 to 5 millions illegals voted---- That's dumb don't you think.


----------



## Faun

charwin95 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a dumb question derived from CAIRCO an anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic.
> Political Chic, GreatGatsby and you are trying to force words in to our mouth. Let say if  5 illegals voted ------- from whatever CAIRCO calculations got the 50 millions illegals= 3 to 5 millions illegals voted.
> That's coming from CAIRCO.
> 
> No proof of 50 millions illegals in this country and no proof of 3 to 5 millions illegals voted---- That's dumb don't you think.
Click to expand...

They don't think. Conservatives are hot-wired to simply react. Leading with their knees.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't sense how true it is, you wouldn't be screaming 'is not, isssss noootttttttt!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> If it was true, Gregg Phillips would have shown the evidence he claimed he had six months ago.
> 
> That you _think_ that was me "screaming" reveals how crazy you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> And neither you, nor Gregg Phillips, has proven his claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
Click to expand...




Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?

How many illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens ARE voting. Democrats push the motor voter laws, which allows Illegals to get licences, linked to  another newly enacted  law that says  if you have a  motor vehicle license, you can vote. Wow, how transparent was that? Nice going, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> You people are truly brain-dead. The law literally states the polar opposite of what your delusions lead you to believe...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
Click to expand...




And your claim is that the Democrat 'poll watchers' follow that instruction?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> And neither you, nor Gregg Phillips, has proven his claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
Click to expand...




Soooo....why won't you answer it?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And as I've explained,I've already answered that question ... twice. If you're really that interested in my answer, click on the search feature at the top of this page. That IS the answer to your question, no matter how much of a nag you wish to be.
Click to expand...




How many illegal aliens are ensconced in this country?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump Commission on Election. Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?
> 1. What happened if they found out that 4 dead people voted for Trump?
> 2. Who will validate the outcome of this voter fraud commission? Kobach?
> 3. What is going to happened if they found out that most of these fraud was committed by Trump followers?
> 
> What a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?"
> 
> Did you actually post that????
> 
> In the light of what the Left, the media is doing??????
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....how many illegal aliens followed the snake, Hussein's, instructions and voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I really posted that? Have you been drinking again?
> 
> How many illegals? No I don't know because I don't have any data or proof to back it up. But Im sure you can plug in your lies always.
> 
> What is the integrity of that crap one sided commission? Nothing but a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> Left wing media? Really? Just wondering if you've been watching the so called right wing media like Faux News blasting Trump.
> 
> Fox News' Shepard Smith: 'Why is it lie after lie after lie?' on Russia meeting
> 
> Tucker Carlson: ‘The Trump White House Has Lost Control of Its Fate Thanks to Robert Mueller’ | Mediaite
> 
> Tucker Carlson: Trump attack on Sessions a 'useless, self-destructive act'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> 
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still pumping lies.
Click to expand...




How many illegal aliens are there living in this country?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens ARE voting. Democrats push the motor voter laws, which allows Illegals to get licences, linked to  another newly enacted  law that says  if you have a  motor vehicle license, you can vote. Wow, how transparent was that? Nice going, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is well documented.
> 
> This one of the top ten dumbest post that idiots like you keep posting.
Click to expand...



She nailed you, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a dumb question derived from CAIRCO an anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic.
> Political Chic, GreatGatsby and you are trying to force words in to our mouth. Let say if  5 illegals voted ------- from whatever CAIRCO calculations got the 50 millions illegals= 3 to 5 millions illegals voted.
> That's coming from CAIRCO.
> 
> No proof of 50 millions illegals in this country and no proof of 3 to 5 millions illegals voted---- That's dumb don't you think.
Click to expand...



While there are over 300 million folks living in the country.....you still have to hit #1 on your phone if you don't want to hear the message in Spanish....

....does that give you a hint?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a dumb question derived from CAIRCO an anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic.
> Political Chic, GreatGatsby and you are trying to force words in to our mouth. Let say if  5 illegals voted ------- from whatever CAIRCO calculations got the 50 millions illegals= 3 to 5 millions illegals voted.
> That's coming from CAIRCO.
> 
> No proof of 50 millions illegals in this country and no proof of 3 to 5 millions illegals voted---- That's dumb don't you think.
Click to expand...



"....anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic."

Now, now, you lying low-life.....let's keep this accurate:

"anti-illegal immigration, non- racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic."


I'm a legal immigrant, and I'm not white.


Put you in your place, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a dumb question derived from CAIRCO an anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic.
> Political Chic, GreatGatsby and you are trying to force words in to our mouth. Let say if  5 illegals voted ------- from whatever CAIRCO calculations got the 50 millions illegals= 3 to 5 millions illegals voted.
> That's coming from CAIRCO.
> 
> No proof of 50 millions illegals in this country and no proof of 3 to 5 millions illegals voted---- That's dumb don't you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't think. Conservatives are hot-wired to simply react. Leading with their knees.
Click to expand...




BTW......how many illegal immigrants are living in this country under the protection and invitation of the Democrats.


Are you a Democrat?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> If it was true, Gregg Phillips would have shown the evidence he claimed he had six months ago.
> 
> That you _think_ that was me "screaming" reveals how crazy you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> And neither you, nor Gregg Phillips, has proven his claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
Click to expand...

I've already explained why there's no point in answering your repeated questions over and over. Are you too dumb to understand that too??


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens ARE voting. Democrats push the motor voter laws, which allows Illegals to get licences, linked to  another newly enacted  law that says  if you have a  motor vehicle license, you can vote. Wow, how transparent was that? Nice going, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> You people are truly brain-dead. The law literally states the polar opposite of what your delusions lead you to believe...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your claim is that the Democrat 'poll watchers' follow that instruction?
> 
> 
> View attachment 140395
Click to expand...

Stop lying. That picture wasn't taken in California.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> And neither you, nor Gregg Phillips, has proven his claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....why won't you answer it?
Click to expand...

Stop lying. I already answered it.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And as I've explained,I've already answered that question ... twice. If you're really that interested in my answer, click on the search feature at the top of this page. That IS the answer to your question, no matter how much of a nag you wish to be.
Click to expand...

Still not an answer to my question. Why is it you can't pop out the number?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....why won't you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. I already answered it.
Click to expand...



So.....what's the answer?


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> And neither you, nor Gregg Phillips, has proven his claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already explained why there's no point in answering your repeated questions over and over. Are you too dumb to understand that too??
Click to expand...

Alternative methodologies conclude that between 20 million and 40 million illegal aliens have evaded apprehension and live in the United States. 
There I answered the question you couldn't. It was easy.
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And as I've explained,I've already answered that question ... twice. If you're really that interested in my answer, click on the search feature at the top of this page. That IS the answer to your question, no matter how much of a nag you wish to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not an answer to my question. Why is it you can't pop out the number?
Click to expand...

Again, that Is the answer to your question. I've answered that question and you're free to look for it.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....why won't you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. I already answered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So.....what's the answer?
Click to expand...

See either of my posts where I've already answered it.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
> 
> And neither you, nor Gregg Phillips, has proven his claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what's the reason this simple question inspires such fear in you?
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already explained why there's no point in answering your repeated questions over and over. Are you too dumb to understand that too??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alternative methodologies conclude that between 20 million and 40 million illegal aliens have evaded apprehension and live in the United States.
> There I answered the question you couldn't. It was easy.
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
Click to expand...

Now you're lying. If I couldn't answer the question as you falsely claim, I wouldn't have already answered it; which I've already done -- twice.

As far as your numbers, as you say, those are alternative numbers. You're free to b'lieve whatever nonsense  you read on the internet.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> 
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....why won't you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. I already answered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So.....what's the answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See either of my posts where I've already answered it.
Click to expand...



Did you read those two posts that you supposedly wrote?

Prove it: how many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....why won't you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. I already answered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So.....what's the answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See either of my posts where I've already answered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read those two posts that you supposedly wrote?
> 
> Prove it: how many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You're the one making up numbers. The onus to prove those numbers falls upon you.

As you have repeatedly demonstrated, you can't. That's why you keep repeating your bullshit.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....why won't you answer it?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying. I already answered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So.....what's the answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See either of my posts where I've already answered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read those two posts that you supposedly wrote?
> 
> Prove it: how many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're the one making up numbers. The onus to prove those numbers falls upon you.
> 
> As you have repeatedly demonstrated, you can't. That's why you keep repeating your bullshit.
Click to expand...



How many illegal aliens are living in this country?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying. I already answered it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....what's the answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See either of my posts where I've already answered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read those two posts that you supposedly wrote?
> 
> Prove it: how many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're the one making up numbers. The onus to prove those numbers falls upon you.
> 
> As you have repeatedly demonstrated, you can't. That's why you keep repeating your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
Click to expand...

Asked and answered, ya old biddy.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.....what's the answer?
> 
> 
> 
> See either of my posts where I've already answered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read those two posts that you supposedly wrote?
> 
> Prove it: how many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're the one making up numbers. The onus to prove those numbers falls upon you.
> 
> As you have repeatedly demonstrated, you can't. That's why you keep repeating your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered, ya old biddy.
Click to expand...




I do get a kick out of proving your fear of answering.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> See either of my posts where I've already answered it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read those two posts that you supposedly wrote?
> 
> Prove it: how many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're the one making up numbers. The onus to prove those numbers falls upon you.
> 
> As you have repeatedly demonstrated, you can't. That's why you keep repeating your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered, ya old biddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do get a kick out of proving your fear of answering.
Click to expand...







You're too funny. You claim I'm afraid to answer a question though I've actually already answered you twice (and a third time to someone else).....

... meanwhile, I've asked you the following question over 30 times and you've never answered it at all...

*36th time* ...Obama said _[illegals] "can't legally vote."_ *How is that encouraging them to vote?*​
Thanks for admitting that you won't answer ^^^ that ^^^ question because the answer scares you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read those two posts that you supposedly wrote?
> 
> Prove it: how many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're the one making up numbers. The onus to prove those numbers falls upon you.
> 
> As you have repeatedly demonstrated, you can't. That's why you keep repeating your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered, ya old biddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do get a kick out of proving your fear of answering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too funny. You claim I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered you twice (and a third time to someone else).....
> 
> ... meanwhile, I've asked you the following question over 30 times and you've never answered it at all...
> 
> *36th time* ...Obama said [illegals] "can't legally vote." *How is that encouraging them to vote?*​
> Thanks for admitting that you won't answer ^^^ that ^^^ question because the answer scares you.
Click to expand...





Did any illegal aliens vote in the election?

How many?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're the one making up numbers. The onus to prove those numbers falls upon you.
> 
> As you have repeatedly demonstrated, you can't. That's why you keep repeating your bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered, ya old biddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do get a kick out of proving your fear of answering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too funny. You claim I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered you twice (and a third time to someone else).....
> 
> ... meanwhile, I've asked you the following question over 30 times and you've never answered it at all...
> 
> *36th time* ...Obama said [illegals] "can't legally vote." *How is that encouraging them to vote?*​
> Thanks for admitting that you won't answer ^^^ that ^^^ question because the answer scares you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did any illegal aliens vote in the election?
> 
> How many?
Click to expand...

Asked and answered, ya old biddy.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read those two posts that you supposedly wrote?
> 
> Prove it: how many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're the one making up numbers. The onus to prove those numbers falls upon you.
> 
> As you have repeatedly demonstrated, you can't. That's why you keep repeating your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered, ya old biddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do get a kick out of proving your fear of answering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too funny. You claim I'm afraid to answer a question though I've actually already answered you twice (and a third time to someone else).....
> 
> ... meanwhile, I've asked you the following question over 30 times and you've never answered it at all...
> 
> *36th time* ...Obama said [illegals] "can't legally vote." *How is that encouraging them to vote?*​
> Thanks for admitting that you won't answer ^^^ that ^^^ question because the answer scares you.
Click to expand...



"...Obama said [illegals] "can't legally vote." *How is that encouraging them to vote?"


Transcript:

RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?

OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.

RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.

OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…

RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.

OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered, ya old biddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do get a kick out of proving your fear of answering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too funny. You claim I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered you twice (and a third time to someone else).....
> 
> ... meanwhile, I've asked you the following question over 30 times and you've never answered it at all...
> 
> *36th time* ...Obama said [illegals] "can't legally vote." *How is that encouraging them to vote?*​
> Thanks for admitting that you won't answer ^^^ that ^^^ question because the answer scares you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did any illegal aliens vote in the election?
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered, ya old biddy.
Click to expand...





Don't be afraid.....answer the question.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*What sort of low-life cur would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote???????



*


*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're the one making up numbers. The onus to prove those numbers falls upon you.
> 
> As you have repeatedly demonstrated, you can't. That's why you keep repeating your bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered, ya old biddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do get a kick out of proving your fear of answering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too funny. You claim I'm afraid to answer a question though I've actually already answered you twice (and a third time to someone else).....
> 
> ... meanwhile, I've asked you the following question over 30 times and you've never answered it at all...
> 
> *, bless your *​
> Thanks for admitting that you won't answer ^^^ that ^^^ question because the answer scares you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...Obama said [illegals] "can't legally vote." *How is that encouraging them to vote?"
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.*
Click to expand...

You poor thing, bless your heart.

The question wasn't, _"can you post the transcript from that interview,"_ it was....

*37th time* ...Obama said _[illegals] "can't legally vote."_ *How is that encouraging them to vote?*​


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered, ya old biddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do get a kick out of proving your fear of answering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too funny. You claim I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered you twice (and a third time to someone else).....
> 
> ... meanwhile, I've asked you the following question over 30 times and you've never answered it at all...
> 
> *36th time* ...Obama said [illegals] "can't legally vote." *How is that encouraging them to vote?*​
> Thanks for admitting that you won't answer ^^^ that ^^^ question because the answer scares you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did any illegal aliens vote in the election?
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asked and answered, ya old biddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be afraid.....answer the question.
Click to expand...

How can I be afraid to answer a question I've already answered?

Thinking is something you avoid.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump Commission on Election. Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?
> 1. What happened if they found out that 4 dead people voted for Trump?
> 2. Who will validate the outcome of this voter fraud commission? Kobach?
> 3. What is going to happened if they found out that most of these fraud was committed by Trump followers?
> 
> What a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?"
> 
> Did you actually post that????
> 
> In the light of what the Left, the media is doing??????
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....how many illegal aliens followed the snake, Hussein's, instructions and voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I really posted that? Have you been drinking again?
> 
> How many illegals? No I don't know because I don't have any data or proof to back it up. But Im sure you can plug in your lies always.
> 
> What is the integrity of that crap one sided commission? Nothing but a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> Left wing media? Really? Just wondering if you've been watching the so called right wing media like Faux News blasting Trump.
> 
> Fox News' Shepard Smith: 'Why is it lie after lie after lie?' on Russia meeting
> 
> Tucker Carlson: ‘The Trump White House Has Lost Control of Its Fate Thanks to Robert Mueller’ | Mediaite
> 
> Tucker Carlson: Trump attack on Sessions a 'useless, self-destructive act'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> 
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still pumping lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are there living in this country?
Click to expand...


200 million illegals. You are stuck stupid.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens ARE voting. Democrats push the motor voter laws, which allows Illegals to get licences, linked to  another newly enacted  law that says  if you have a  motor vehicle license, you can vote. Wow, how transparent was that? Nice going, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is well documented.
> 
> This one of the top ten dumbest post that idiots like you keep posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She nailed you, huh?
Click to expand...


I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a dumb question derived from CAIRCO an anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic.
> Political Chic, GreatGatsby and you are trying to force words in to our mouth. Let say if  5 illegals voted ------- from whatever CAIRCO calculations got the 50 millions illegals= 3 to 5 millions illegals voted.
> That's coming from CAIRCO.
> 
> No proof of 50 millions illegals in this country and no proof of 3 to 5 millions illegals voted---- That's dumb don't you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While there are over 300 million folks living in the country.....you still have to hit #1 on your phone if you don't want to hear the message in Spanish....
> 
> ....does that give you a hint?
Click to expand...


No stupid it doesn't work that way. Just because you hit option 1 or 2. That doesn't mean there are 150 illegals.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're dumb beyond belief. You actually think I'm afraid to answer a question I've already answered. Twice.
> 
> There's clearly no reason for me to answer it a third time since answering the first time didn't get you to stop asking it.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a dumb question derived from CAIRCO an anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic.
> Political Chic, GreatGatsby and you are trying to force words in to our mouth. Let say if  5 illegals voted ------- from whatever CAIRCO calculations got the 50 millions illegals= 3 to 5 millions illegals voted.
> That's coming from CAIRCO.
> 
> No proof of 50 millions illegals in this country and no proof of 3 to 5 millions illegals voted---- That's dumb don't you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic."
> 
> Now, now, you lying low-life.....let's keep this accurate:
> 
> "anti-illegal immigration, non- racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic."
> 
> 
> I'm a legal immigrant, and I'm not white.
> 
> 
> Put you in your place, huh?
Click to expand...


You lying racist piece of shit. 
You've been promoting CAIRCO all this time and keep repeating the same stupid dumb nonsense question --- HOW MANY ILLEGALS IN THIS COUNTRY.  

CAIRCO is an anti immigration (all immigration) racist group that don't like any foreigners in this country. This what you keep posting and promoting. 
You are a pathological liar. 

So if you are a non white legal immigrant. CAIRO hates all immigrants black, brown or yellow people .  So WHY the hell you keep promoting CAIRCO? Stupid.


----------



## Slyhunter

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> 
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a dumb question derived from CAIRCO an anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic.
> Political Chic, GreatGatsby and you are trying to force words in to our mouth. Let say if  5 illegals voted ------- from whatever CAIRCO calculations got the 50 millions illegals= 3 to 5 millions illegals voted.
> That's coming from CAIRCO.
> 
> No proof of 50 millions illegals in this country and no proof of 3 to 5 millions illegals voted---- That's dumb don't you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic."
> 
> Now, now, you lying low-life.....let's keep this accurate:
> 
> "anti-illegal immigration, non- racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic."
> 
> 
> I'm a legal immigrant, and I'm not white.
> 
> 
> Put you in your place, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lying racist piece of shit.
> You've been promoting CAIRCO all this time and keep repeating the same stupid dumb nonsense question --- HOW MANY ILLEGALS IN THIS COUNTRY.
> 
> CAIRCO is an anti immigration (all immigration) racist group that don't like any foreigners in this country. This what you keep posting and promoting.
> You are a pathological liar.
> 
> So if you are a non white legal immigrant. CAIRO hates all immigrants black, brown or yellow people .  So WHY the hell you keep promoting CAIRCO? Stupid.
Click to expand...

1. because they are stating the truth.
2. at least he quoted somebody, so did I. Dispute it with facts not bloviation.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Just wondering what is the integrity of this partisan commission?"
> 
> Did you actually post that????
> 
> In the light of what the Left, the media is doing??????
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....how many illegal aliens followed the snake, Hussein's, instructions and voted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I really posted that? Have you been drinking again?
> 
> How many illegals? No I don't know because I don't have any data or proof to back it up. But Im sure you can plug in your lies always.
> 
> What is the integrity of that crap one sided commission? Nothing but a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> 
> Left wing media? Really? Just wondering if you've been watching the so called right wing media like Faux News blasting Trump.
> 
> Fox News' Shepard Smith: 'Why is it lie after lie after lie?' on Russia meeting
> 
> Tucker Carlson: ‘The Trump White House Has Lost Control of Its Fate Thanks to Robert Mueller’ | Mediaite
> 
> Tucker Carlson: Trump attack on Sessions a 'useless, self-destructive act'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3
> 
> "....there could have been eight million or more fraudulent votes cast for the criminal, Hillary Clilnton.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still pumping lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens are there living in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 200 million illegals. You are stuck stupid.
Click to expand...



Closer to the truth than you imagine.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens ARE voting. Democrats push the motor voter laws, which allows Illegals to get licences, linked to  another newly enacted  law that says  if you have a  motor vehicle license, you can vote. Wow, how transparent was that? Nice going, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is well documented.
> 
> This one of the top ten dumbest post that idiots like you keep posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She nailed you, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
Click to expand...



Yup.

And that's why you slithered back to deny it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> 
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a dumb question derived from CAIRCO an anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic.
> Political Chic, GreatGatsby and you are trying to force words in to our mouth. Let say if  5 illegals voted ------- from whatever CAIRCO calculations got the 50 millions illegals= 3 to 5 millions illegals voted.
> That's coming from CAIRCO.
> 
> No proof of 50 millions illegals in this country and no proof of 3 to 5 millions illegals voted---- That's dumb don't you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While there are over 300 million folks living in the country.....you still have to hit #1 on your phone if you don't want to hear the message in Spanish....
> 
> ....does that give you a hint?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No stupid it doesn't work that way. Just because you hit option 1 or 2. That doesn't mean there are 150 illegals.
Click to expand...




Soooo......why isn't there an option for Croatian?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it how many are there? 1, 50, a million?
> 
> 
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a dumb question derived from CAIRCO an anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic.
> Political Chic, GreatGatsby and you are trying to force words in to our mouth. Let say if  5 illegals voted ------- from whatever CAIRCO calculations got the 50 millions illegals= 3 to 5 millions illegals voted.
> That's coming from CAIRCO.
> 
> No proof of 50 millions illegals in this country and no proof of 3 to 5 millions illegals voted---- That's dumb don't you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic."
> 
> Now, now, you lying low-life.....let's keep this accurate:
> 
> "anti-illegal immigration, non- racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic."
> 
> 
> I'm a legal immigrant, and I'm not white.
> 
> 
> Put you in your place, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lying racist piece of shit.
> You've been promoting CAIRCO all this time and keep repeating the same stupid dumb nonsense question --- HOW MANY ILLEGALS IN THIS COUNTRY.
> 
> CAIRCO is an anti immigration (all immigration) racist group that don't like any foreigners in this country. This what you keep posting and promoting.
> You are a pathological liar.
> 
> So if you are a non white legal immigrant. CAIRO hates all immigrants black, brown or yellow people .  So WHY the hell you keep promoting CAIRCO? Stupid.
Click to expand...



There is a simple explanation, so simple that even one such as you, with your limited ....ability....may understand your propensity:

Time and again, when folks realize they have been skewered, that they have no adequate response to truth that destroys their worldview, their most closely held beliefs, their language falls to the vulgar. 

It's one of those hard to hide psychological tells....your anger at being bested leaks out as vulgarity.

That would be you.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens ARE voting. Democrats push the motor voter laws, which allows Illegals to get licences, linked to  another newly enacted  law that says  if you have a  motor vehicle license, you can vote. Wow, how transparent was that? Nice going, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is well documented.
> 
> This one of the top ten dumbest post that idiots like you keep posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She nailed you, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
Click to expand...

You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.

They don't...

*California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*

*(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a dumb question derived from CAIRCO an anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic.
> Political Chic, GreatGatsby and you are trying to force words in to our mouth. Let say if  5 illegals voted ------- from whatever CAIRCO calculations got the 50 millions illegals= 3 to 5 millions illegals voted.
> That's coming from CAIRCO.
> 
> No proof of 50 millions illegals in this country and no proof of 3 to 5 millions illegals voted---- That's dumb don't you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic."
> 
> Now, now, you lying low-life.....let's keep this accurate:
> 
> "anti-illegal immigration, non- racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic."
> 
> 
> I'm a legal immigrant, and I'm not white.
> 
> 
> Put you in your place, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lying racist piece of shit.
> You've been promoting CAIRCO all this time and keep repeating the same stupid dumb nonsense question --- HOW MANY ILLEGALS IN THIS COUNTRY.
> 
> CAIRCO is an anti immigration (all immigration) racist group that don't like any foreigners in this country. This what you keep posting and promoting.
> You are a pathological liar.
> 
> So if you are a non white legal immigrant. CAIRO hates all immigrants black, brown or yellow people .  So WHY the hell you keep promoting CAIRCO? Stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a simple explanation, so simple that even one such as you, with your limited ....ability....may understand your propensity:
> 
> Time and again, when folks realize they have been skewered, that they have no adequate response to truth that destroys their worldview, their most closely held beliefs, their language falls to the vulgar.
> 
> It's one of those hard to hide psychological tells....your anger at being bested leaks out as vulgarity.
> 
> That would be you.
Click to expand...

Except he's right.


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]



Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:

A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.

B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.

C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?

D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?

E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?

F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!  

And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.

YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.

Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.


----------



## Faun

toobfreak said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
Click to expand...

Great, now see if you can find 3 million illegals who voted in 2016. Trump appreciates your sycophancy.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now see if you can find 3 million illegals who voted in 2016. Trump appreciates your sycophancy.
Click to expand...

There are 40 million illegal aliens. When all they have to do is lie and say they are a citizen to be able to vote odds are a large percentage of those 40 million did just that. It's human nature.

Dispute my number, dispute my facts with facts of your own or stfu.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now see if you can find 3 million illegals who voted in 2016. Trump appreciates your sycophancy.
Click to expand...



Over 3 million followed the snake, Obama's, instructions and voted.

True story.


----------



## toobfreak

Faun said:


> Great, now see if you can find 3 million illegals who voted in 2016. Trump appreciates your sycophancy.



No way I can "see."  No way you can know not either.  Time will tell once Trump gets his voter roll database.  I'm guessing a lot more than you think.  And the database is one thing, but how many people use it more than once or in multiple locations, we might never know.


----------



## PoliticalChic

toobfreak said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now see if you can find 3 million illegals who voted in 2016. Trump appreciates your sycophancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way I can "see."  No way you can know not either.  Time will tell once Trump gets his voter roll database.  I'm guessing a lot more than you think.  And the database is one thing, but how many people use it more than once or in multiple locations, we might never know.
Click to expand...



First of all....never use the term 'think' with reference to that dunce.

And, there's this:
*"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> Over 3 million followed the snake, Obama's, instructions and voted.
> 
> True story.



I've heard estimates of 5, 10, 20 and 40 million illegals. The fact that the government can't even accurately estimate the number is bad enough.  Here are these people all brash enough to enter a country breaking the law and living somewhat in fear of being deported;  why would anyone then think they would stop at not trying to vote while here?  Especially if they have a party inviting them in, offering protection against our own government, and with the promise that voting them into office will greatly benefit you?


----------



## PoliticalChic

toobfreak said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3 million followed the snake, Obama's, instructions and voted.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard estimates of 5, 10, 20 and 40 million illegals. The fact that the government can't even accurately estimate the number is bad enough.  Here are these people all brash enough to enter a country breaking the law and living somewhat in fear of being deported;  why would anyone then think they would stop at not trying to vote while here?  Especially if they have a party inviting them in, offering protection against our own government, and with the promise that voting them into office will greatly benefit you?
Click to expand...


Perhaps far more


1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.

Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.

*"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*

*Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?


*....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *


2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
But...*..if it's a far greater number......*

*And it is.*


Watch this:

3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes

"... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children. 

When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."* 
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research




_Increased the totals by 13%!!!
Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_

*Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*

And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.

But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.



4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*



5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*

*"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.



Journeymen *Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.

He concludes that:

*My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.


Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research

....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!

Gettin' nervous?


6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.

*The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*

What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.



True?

So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> And, there's this:
> *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*




Point well taken.  I've believed for a long while that the figure was around 5 million.  Not only are fake ID big business, the ID's are very good quality and mostly driven by people who can't get the real thing.  Then there are the states like CA that actively try to offer illegals drivers licenses and things.  Real ID's, which then open the door for them getting MORE real ID's!  You KNOW they are voting, and not just a few.  How on the one hand the Dems can argue for the importance and sanctity of our elections, worry over Russia interference, then do a 180 and say:  Illegals?  Not a problem, and actually FIGHT AGAINST voter identification.


----------



## PoliticalChic

toobfreak said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, there's this:
> *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point well taken.  I've believed for a long while that the figure was around 5 million.  Not only are fake ID big business, the ID's are very good quality and mostly driven by people who can't get the real thing.  Then there are the states like CA that actively try to offer illegals drivers licenses and things.  Real ID's, which then open the door for them getting MORE real ID's!  You KNOW they are voting, and not just a few.  How on the one hand the Dems can argue for the importance and sanctity of our elections, worry over Russia interference, then do a 180 and say:  Illegals?  Not a problem, and actually FIGHT AGAINST voter identification.
Click to expand...



And.....
“In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?” 
― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*



Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*

There is no other benefit to this nation.
None.
*Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. 
After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie

I read adios, a lot of good infor there, but Ms Coulter has been known to use questionable stats


----------



## PoliticalChic

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> I read adios, a lot of good infor there, but Ms Coulter has been known to use questionable stats




From one factchecker:

"With Coulter, I did the same thing when reading her books. I investigated several of her claims. The difference is, with everyone else I found an error within the first few issues I investigated. *With Coulter, I never found an error, so I decided she was a good scholar. *

To be objective, I used a random method. I'd already tried checking things that stood out to me. This time I investigated *10 random footnotes* from her books. For each one, I picked a book, then I selected a chapter with a random number generator, then I went to the footnotes for that chapter and selected one with a random number generator. Whatever was randomly chosen, I committed to investigate it and reach a conclusion, even if it was hard; reselecting any footnotes would compromise objectivity. 

This is not a perfect approach. If 1% of Coulter's footnotes are mistaken, I could miss it. Maybe she approaches her columns with a different respect for scholarship than the books I'm checking (why?). Maybe she has mistakes with no footnote. If I missed something, please tell me (with specifics!). Leave a comment below or email me curi@curi.us 

In my experience, I often find scholarship errors within the first three things I check for an author. Because errors are so common, I think a spot check like this is valuable. If you doubt how common errors are, I recommend you fact check some other authors. Plus, I've already read Coulter's books and checked a few claims I found suspicious, so adding random checking provides good variety and objectivity. And, while reading, I already had the opportunity to spot claims in her books that should have a footnote but don't, or notice other issues. 

I checked 10 randomly selected footnotes from 5 Ann Coulter books. For each one, I present my analysis below and* I score Coulter's scholarship from 0 to 5 points. Her final average score was 5, which is perfect. (I decided on the scoring system before I started.) I found no scholarship errors. Well done! *

In addition to fact checking Coulter myself, I also reviewed other people's criticism and fact checking of Coulter. Click through for details; in summary,* their own scholarship was terrible. Also, my friend fact checked one random Coulter cite I gave him, which was correct."*
Curiosity – Fact Checking Ann Coulter



Reviewing her critics: Curiosity – Reviewing Ann Coulter's Critics


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, there's this:
> *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point well taken.  I've believed for a long while that the figure was around 5 million.  Not only are fake ID big business, the ID's are very good quality and mostly driven by people who can't get the real thing.  Then there are the states like CA that actively try to offer illegals drivers licenses and things.  Real ID's, which then open the door for them getting MORE real ID's!  You KNOW they are voting, and not just a few.  How on the one hand the Dems can argue for the importance and sanctity of our elections, worry over Russia interference, then do a 180 and say:  Illegals?  Not a problem, and actually FIGHT AGAINST voter identification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And.....
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> *Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
Click to expand...


When my Mom immigrated here from Brazil, pre-Great Society and pre-Democrat Party Balkanizing the US in exchange for political power, my Dad had to post a $1,500 bond with the State Dept to prove she would not be a burden on the USA


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, there's this:
> *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point well taken.  I've believed for a long while that the figure was around 5 million.  Not only are fake ID big business, the ID's are very good quality and mostly driven by people who can't get the real thing.  Then there are the states like CA that actively try to offer illegals drivers licenses and things.  Real ID's, which then open the door for them getting MORE real ID's!  You KNOW they are voting, and not just a few.  How on the one hand the Dems can argue for the importance and sanctity of our elections, worry over Russia interference, then do a 180 and say:  Illegals?  Not a problem, and actually FIGHT AGAINST voter identification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And.....
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> *Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When my Mom immigrated here from Brazil, pre-Great Society and pre-Democrat Party Balkanizing the US in exchange for political power, my Dad had to post a $1,500 bond with the State Dept to prove she would not be a burden on the USA
Click to expand...




Pre-Democrat Identity Politics, huh?

Now that would be labeled racist, xenophobic, or Republican.


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> And.....
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> *Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*



No argument from me.  Speaking of Ann Coulter above, you know when she was bumped from her seat recently on some flight, and forced to take a smaller seat where she was shoe-boxed in the whole way, you know it turns out that was done deliberately by some Left-Wing Dick!  Isn't it amazing what dicks the Left can be, like it was PERSONAL with them, like Ann had done something personal to him?  A conservative sees someone they don't care for, dislikes from TV, and they say to themselves, some people I like, some I don't and that's one of them, and walk away.  Liberals though, they get a rifle, hop in a car, drive three states away to shoot a bunch of strangers playing ball in a park just because they don't like the party they are in.

WHERE DOES THE LEFT GET THE IDEA that Republicans or Conservatives are so bad?  Evil, trying to destroy the world?  It isn't from anything they actually do, it can't be from anything factual they see in the conservative media, especially as they WON'T WATCH IT, so it can only come from the Leftist controlled news outlets that TELL them this crap.  CNN, MSNBC, NYT, etc.  They feed these people all of this crap and whip them up into such a frenzy that these people develop an abject HATRED and FEAR of Republicans, so much so that they want to go out and shoot them dead, threaten them by phone and mail and riot at their functions.

The Right simply does not do that (though I suppose there are the rare exceptions to everything), we have boundaries, we recognize law, civility, fairness, so basically, the whole Leftist movement today is one of sedition, not only to brainwashing masses of people into useful idiots, but to thwart, interfere and disrupt society in harmful ways to everyone but themselves.


----------



## MaryL

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens ARE voting. Democrats push the motor voter laws, which allows Illegals to get licences, linked to  another newly enacted  law that says  if you have a  motor vehicle license, you can vote. Wow, how transparent was that? Nice going, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is well documented.
> 
> This one of the top ten dumbest post that idiots like you keep posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She nailed you, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of ireted people can be so naive as to belive
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens ARE voting. Democrats push the motor voter laws, which allows Illegals to get licences, linked to  another newly enacted  law that says  if you have a  motor vehicle license, you can vote. Wow, how transparent was that? Nice going, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is well documented.
> 
> This one of the top ten dumbest post that idiots like you keep posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She nailed you, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.
Click to expand...

Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.


----------



## MaryL

San Francisco and  Denver are sanctuary cities. What is ironic about Liberal progressive establishments in both cities? The HUGE rise in the standard  of living  caused by the influx of wealthy well educated liberals. They drive up the cost of living, pricing people out of housing markets.Liberal whites cluster into an area, create these little islands that exclude poor and middle class. Which is weird, because Liberals present themselves as defenders of the  poor,  and help "immigrants and refugees", these cities push out middle and lower class families who are in turn forced to flee as economic  refugees. In Denver, the huge numbers of homeless people is disturbing. But we need to...help poor people people from Mexico because they are "refugees"? The disconnect with liberals is mind boggling.


----------



## toobfreak

The one place the Founders failed was in not writing laws that hold public officials to higher standards than everyone else.  If you are found abusing your power and authority for personal gain, you are put against a wall and shot dead.  Simple as that.  But asking Congress to pass a law prohibiting themselves from getting vastly rich on the public dole, and being held to serious consequences if found corrupt, you might as well jump in the ocean.  There is no mechanism for the public policing the federal government other than to ask themselves to police themself, and that just ain't going to work.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now see if you can find 3 million illegals who voted in 2016. Trump appreciates your sycophancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are 40 million illegal aliens. When all they have to do is lie and say they are a citizen to be able to vote odds are a large percentage of those 40 million did just that. It's human nature.
> 
> Dispute my number, dispute my facts with facts of your own or stfu.
Click to expand...

Your own source refutes your numbers.

It claims, based on immigration figures, and after discounting those who left, *40 million additional immigrants entered the U.S. between 1996-2005.*

If that were true, that would mean another 40 million came in between 1986-1995, the previous 10 years, based on that same immigration data.

Additionally, according to that same data, another 20+ million would have been added during the 12 years since 2005.

Plus the millions here prior to 1986.

According to your source, there are well over 100 million illegal aliens in this country, i.e., *one in every three men, women and children are here illegally.*

Now do you see why you're such a gullible imbecile for blindly accepting such an idiotic notion? How lucky are you to have a Liberal like me around to educate you?


----------



## toobfreak

MaryL said:


> San Francisco and  Denver are sanctuary cities. What is ironic about Liberal progressive establishments in both cities? The HUGE rise in the standard  of living  caused by the influx of wealthy well educated liberals. They drive up the cost of living, pricing people out of housing markets.Liberal whites cluster into an area, create these little islands that exclude poor and middle class. Which is weird, because Liberals present themselves as defenders of the  poor,  and help "immigrants and refugees", these cities push out middle and lower class families who are in turn forced to flee as economic  refugees. In Denver, the huge numbers of homeless people are disturbing. But we need to...help poor people people from Mexico because they are "refugees"? The disconnect with liberals is mind boggling.




Liberals do that in every area of life they get involved in.  They build conclaves in companies, media and education, then organize like a virus to collectively keep anyone else out who is not part of the "team."  They just don't hold up well if forced to compete or even explain themselves.  That is why when confronted, they can never give a clear, logical explanation for what they do and believe, and they immediately fall back on ad hominem attacks.  Look at all the posters here who don't like Trump----  what do they hold against him?  He is fat, orange, senile and treasonous, but asked to show evidence of any of those things, they cannot. The best thing that can be said about the Left is that they consistently say one thing then do the very opposite themselves------  and will never see it at least admit to it.  Worse, you can always tell what they are up to, because they will attack YOU for it.  A case of:  Thou Doth Protest Too Much!

Bad wiring in the head.


----------



## MaryL

toobfreak said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco and  Denver are sanctuary cities. What is ironic about Liberal progressive establishments in both cities? The HUGE rise in the standard  of living  caused by the influx of wealthy well educated liberals. They drive up the cost of living, pricing people out of housing markets.Liberal whites cluster into an area, create these little islands that exclude poor and middle class. Which is weird, because Liberals present themselves as defenders of the  poor,  and help "immigrants and refugees", these cities push out middle and lower class families who are in turn forced to flee as economic  refugees. In Denver, the huge numbers of homeless people are disturbing. But we need to...help poor people people from Mexico because they are "refugees"? The disconnect with liberals is mind boggling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals do that in every area of life they get involved in.  They build conclaves in companies, media and education, then organize like a virus to collectively keep anyone else out who is not part of the "team."  They just don't hold up well if forced to compete or even explain themselves.  That is why when confronted, they can never give a clear, logical explanation for what they do and believe, and they immediately fall back on ad hominem attacks.  Look at all the posters here who don't like Trump----  what do they hold against him?  He is fat, orange, senile and treasonous, but asked to show evidence of any of those things, they cannot. The best thing that can be said about the Left is that they consistently say one thing then do the very opposite themselves------  and will never see it at least admit to it.  Worse, you can always tell what they are up to, because they will attack you for it.  A case of:  Thou Doth Protest To Much!
> 
> Bad wiring.
Click to expand...

I used to be a liberal. I make a lot of mistakes, we all do. We all  learn from mistakes.But modern liberalism?  They are so deep into defensiveness and denial, and liberals love to repeat the same old mistakes  expecting a different result.  There's a name for that.


----------



## toobfreak

MaryL said:


> I used to be a liberal. I make a lot of mistakes, we all do. We all  learn form mistakes.But modern liberalism?  They are so deep into defensiveness and denial, and liberals love to repeat the same old mistakes  expecting a different result.  There's a name for that.



I was born and raised a democrat.  Everyone around here is!  Big City Blah Blah you know.  But at some point you see all of the stark lies, contradictions and failures, all of the infantile bullshit and hypocrisy;  the best conservatives come from former liberals.  There is no better way to understand the failings of liberalism than to have once been one and seen it from the inside out.


----------



## Faun

toobfreak said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now see if you can find 3 million illegals who voted in 2016. Trump appreciates your sycophancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way I can "see."  No way you can know not either.  Time will tell once Trump gets his voter roll database.  I'm guessing a lot more than you think.  And the database is one thing, but how many people use it more than once or in multiple locations, we might never know.
Click to expand...

Trump's not getting that database. The states don't trust him.

And yes, I do have an idea of how extensive voter fraud is. Four states, accounting for more than 1/5th of the nation's total votes, conducted their own investigations. What they found was the occurance of voter fraud ranged from .00003 and .000005. Out of 29 million votes, they found just 324 [possible] cases. 

Just the Facts on Fraud


----------



## MaryL

toobfreak said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a liberal. I make a lot of mistakes, we all do. We all  learn form mistakes.But modern liberalism?  They are so deep into defensiveness and denial, and liberals love to repeat the same old mistakes  expecting a different result.  There's a name for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was born and raised a democrat.  Everyone around here is!  Big City Blah Blah you know.  But at some point you see all of the stark lies, contradictions and failures, all of the infantile bullshit and hypocrisy;  the best conservatives come from former liberals.  There is no better way to understand the failings of liberalism than to have once been one and seen it from the inside out.
Click to expand...

That's true. Nothing is more enlightening than seeing  the underbelly of American culture, the modern day "okies'  living in poverty, and  seeing  people huddling in crude shelters and just down the street,  with multi million dollar empty condominiums, and the   builders want bail outs and tax help. And  no doubt these condos were built by illegal alien construction workers working for construction companies fueled by realtors, and all that FUELED by Denver being a sanctuary city...It's like the grapes of wrath here, it  a viscous cycle. It all started with the election of Fredrico Pena in the early 1980's


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now see if you can find 3 million illegals who voted in 2016. Trump appreciates your sycophancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3 million followed the snake, Obama's, instructions and voted.
> 
> True story.
Click to expand...

*38th time* ...Obama said _[illegals] "can't legally vote."_ *How is that encouraging them to vote?*


----------



## francoHFW

toobfreak said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a liberal. I make a lot of mistakes, we all do. We all  learn form mistakes.But modern liberalism?  They are so deep into defensiveness and denial, and liberals love to repeat the same old mistakes  expecting a different result.  There's a name for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was born and raised a democrat.  Everyone around here is!  Big City Blah Blah you know.  But at some point you see all of the stark lies, contradictions and failures, all of the infantile bullshit and hypocrisy;  the best conservatives come from former liberals.  There is no better way to understand the failings of liberalism than to have once been one and seen it from the inside out.
Click to expand...

Lies? Such as?

Can't wait til the Dems get control like under LBJ again. Obama had 3 weeks in the middle of another GOP meltdown yet we got the biggest social reform in 50 years...instead we've had 35 years of New BS GOP giveaway to the rich, ruin of the rest, and nonstop disasters when they're in control. They love gov't paralysis, since all the votes they care about is low taxes on the rich. They never need 60 votes because they never do anything.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a liberal. I make a lot of mistakes, we all do. We all  learn form mistakes.But modern liberalism?  They are so deep into defensiveness and denial, and liberals love to repeat the same old mistakes  expecting a different result.  There's a name for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was born and raised a democrat.  Everyone around here is!  Big City Blah Blah you know.  But at some point you see all of the stark lies, contradictions and failures, all of the infantile bullshit and hypocrisy;  the best conservatives come from former liberals.  There is no better way to understand the failings of liberalism than to have once been one and seen it from the inside out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true. Nothing is more enlightening than seeing  the underbelly of American culture, the modern day "okies'  living in poverty, and  seeing  people huddling in crude shelters and just down the street,  with multi million dollar empty condominiums, and the   builders want bail outs and tax help. And  no doubt these condos were built by illegal alien construction workers working for construction companies fueled by realtors, and all that FUELED by Denver being a sanctuary city...It's like the grapes of wrath here, it  a viscous cycle. It all started with the election of Fredrico Pena in the early 1980's
Click to expand...

*After 30 years of Voodoo: worst min. wage, work conditions, illegal work safeguards, vacations, work week, college costs, rich/poor gap, upward social mobility, % homeless and in prison EVAH, and in the modern world!! And you complain about the victims? Are you an idiot or an A-hole?* 

Blame illegals? Pass the 2010 Dem Bill with a good unfakable SS ID card and END this bs GOP charade forever, dupe.


----------



## Faun

MaryL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is well documented.
> 
> This one of the top ten dumbest post that idiots like you keep posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She nailed you, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of ireted people can be so naive as to belive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is well documented.
> 
> This one of the top ten dumbest post that idiots like you keep posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She nailed you, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
Click to expand...

You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.

With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She nailed you, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of ireted people can be so naive as to belive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She nailed you, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed, you try to change your argument.
Click to expand...




Ignored and riddled with dodges to allow illegals to vote.


----------



## MaryL

francoHFW said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a liberal. I make a lot of mistakes, we all do. We all  learn form mistakes.But modern liberalism?  They are so deep into defensiveness and denial, and liberals love to repeat the same old mistakes  expecting a different result.  There's a name for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was born and raised a democrat.  Everyone around here is!  Big City Blah Blah you know.  But at some point you see all of the stark lies, contradictions and failures, all of the infantile bullshit and hypocrisy;  the best conservatives come from former liberals.  There is no better way to understand the failings of liberalism than to have once been one and seen it from the inside out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lies? Such as?
> 
> Can't wait til the Dems get control like under LBJ again. Obama had 3 weeks in the middle of another GOP meltdown yet we got the biggest social reform in 50 years...instead we've had 35 years of New BS GOP giveaway to the rich, ruin of the rest, and nonstop disasters when they're in control. They love gov't paralysis, since all the votes they care about is low taxes on the rich. They never need 60 votes because they never do anything.
Click to expand...

Man, you are missing the forest for the trees. Almost any liberal governed city I know of is uber Rich whites with  progressive white democrats  or uber poor blacks with  rich black liberal democrat leaders. I want a moderate  responsible government that REPRESENTS all of us, regardless of income, race, education and is concerned with laws and  maintains  national integrity.  As a American citizen and constituent. I want to be listened to, not mocked and minimized.


----------



## MaryL

Faun said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She nailed you, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of ireted people can be so naive as to belive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She nailed you, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
Click to expand...

My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a liberal. I make a lot of mistakes, we all do. We all  learn form mistakes.But modern liberalism?  They are so deep into defensiveness and denial, and liberals love to repeat the same old mistakes  expecting a different result.  There's a name for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was born and raised a democrat.  Everyone around here is!  Big City Blah Blah you know.  But at some point you see all of the stark lies, contradictions and failures, all of the infantile bullshit and hypocrisy;  the best conservatives come from former liberals.  There is no better way to understand the failings of liberalism than to have once been one and seen it from the inside out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lies? Such as?
> 
> Can't wait til the Dems get control like under LBJ again. Obama had 3 weeks in the middle of another GOP meltdown yet we got the biggest social reform in 50 years...instead we've had 35 years of New BS GOP giveaway to the rich, ruin of the rest, and nonstop disasters when they're in control. They love gov't paralysis, since all the votes they care about is low taxes on the rich. They never need 60 votes because they never do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, you are missing the forest for the trees. Almost any liberal governed city I know of is uber Rich whites with  progressive white democrats  or uber poor blacks with  rich black liberal democrat leaders. I want a moderate  responsible government that REPRESENTS all of us, regardless of income, race, education and is concerned with laws and  maintains  national integrity.  As a American citizen and constituent. I want to be listened to, not mocked and minimized.
Click to expand...

Then vote Dem and stop parroting BS. Or keep voting GOP and for low taxes on the rich and service cuts for yourself. Spare me the dumbass character assassination and consider POLICY.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of ireted people can be so naive as to belive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
Click to expand...

Intolerant of stupid fake news/ hate that makes you a dupe of the greedy a-hole megarich? Yes we are. I'm sure you're a lovely lady otherwise. See sig last line.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of ireted people can be so naive as to belive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed, you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignored and riddled with dodges to allow illegals to vote.
Click to expand...

None that you can find.

Motor voter is a computerized system which filters out AB-60 licenses so that they're not even registered to vote with the Secretary of State. 

For those registering online or in person, the ID they provide is also electronically validated; such as social security numbers which are validated with the Social Security Administration.


----------



## MaryL

francoHFW said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of ireted people can be so naive as to belive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intolerant of stupid fake news/ hate that makes you a dupe of the greedy a-hole megarich? Yes we are. I'm sure you're a lovely lady otherwise. See sig last line.
Click to expand...

Um, er,  what? I am just asking you to be more respectful . Is that a threat to you?  Sig lines are like bumper stickers, I don't read them,  they are meaningless twaddle. What do YOU know of this issue? What's your dog in this fight?


----------



## Faun

MaryL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of ireted people can be so naive as to belive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
Click to expand...

Too bad. I have no respect for folks like you who post bullshit. Even less respect for folks like you who  refuse to own the bullshit they post when confronted with reality, like you just did.

You falsely claimed California laws were crafted to allow illegal aliens to vote. When you were shown what the law actually says, did you own up to your ludicrousness? No. You shifted your argument because you have no character to simply admit when you're wrong.

Who can respect that??

Stop bullshitting if you want respect.


----------



## MaryL

Faun said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of ireted people can be so naive as to belive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad. I have no respect for folks like you who post bullshit. Even less respect for folks like you who  refuse to own the bullshit they post when confronted with reality, like you just did.
> 
> You falsely claimed California laws were crafted to allow illegal aliens to vote. When you were shown what the law actually says, did you own up to your ludicrousness? No. You shifted your argument because you have no character to simply admit when you're wrong.
> 
> Who can respect that??
> 
> Stop bullshitting if you want respect.
Click to expand...

Please.I like that, is that reverse psychology? A nasty prick mocks respect. Remind me, Why are you defending illegal aliens? Or are you just being a childish asshole pretending your opinion holds more weight than anyone else? Never mind, I answered my own question.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of ireted people can be so naive as to belive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intolerant of stupid fake news/ hate that makes you a dupe of the greedy a-hole megarich? Yes we are. I'm sure you're a lovely lady otherwise. See sig last line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, er,  what? I am just asking you to be more respectful . Is that a threat to you?  Sig lines are like bumper stickers, I don't read them,  they are meaningless twaddle. What do YOU know of this issue? What's your dog in this fight?
Click to expand...

Yup, facts are meaningless twaddle. Only bs/hate from bought off RW talking heads matters, dupe. My dog is the US Justice System, which has found NOTHING like YOUR actual twaddle. Your RW lies/bs propaganda deserve no respect. This is a politics forum. RW politics/propaganda is pure twaddle. 30 years of it now. Separate it from the rest of your lovely personnage. My sig has more truth to it than all your RW BS garbage...


----------



## Faun

MaryL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of ireted people can be so naive as to belive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad. I have no respect for folks like you who post bullshit. Even less respect for folks like you who  refuse to own the bullshit they post when confronted with reality, like you just did.
> 
> You falsely claimed California laws were crafted to allow illegal aliens to vote. When you were shown what the law actually says, did you own up to your ludicrousness? No. You shifted your argument because you have no character to simply admit when you're wrong.
> 
> Who can respect that??
> 
> Stop bullshitting if you want respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please.I like that, is that reverse psychology? A nasty prick mocks respect. Remind me, Why are you defending illegal aliens? Or are you just being a childish asshole pretending your opinion holds more weight than anyone else? Never mind, I answered my own question.
Click to expand...

Your stupidity knows no boundaries, huh?

I'm neither mocking respect nor defending illegals.

I'm pointing out you're lying about California laws (that's not defending illegals) and that I have no respect for liars (that's not mocking respect).


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of ireted people can be so naive as to belive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad. I have no respect for folks like you who post bullshit. Even less respect for folks like you who  refuse to own the bullshit they post when confronted with reality, like you just did.
> 
> You falsely claimed California laws were crafted to allow illegal aliens to vote. When you were shown what the law actually says, did you own up to your ludicrousness? No. You shifted your argument because you have no character to simply admit when you're wrong.
> 
> Who can respect that??
> 
> Stop bullshitting if you want respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please.I like that, is that reverse psychology? A nasty prick mocks respect. Remind me, Why are you defending illegal aliens? Or are you just being a childish asshole pretending your opinion holds more weight than anyone else? Never mind, I answered my own question.
Click to expand...

It's the GOP that allows illegals in- they love the cheap, easily bullied labor and distract the dupes with hate, stupid, useless walls and unconstitutional harassment laws. Pass an unfakable SS ID card and end it. And no, you can't throw out 10 million worthy illegals that the GOP basically invited in. Pew in 2007 said 94% of illegal males work, 67% pay taxes, 35% own homes. You fools think they're all on welfare and voting. Brainwashed functional IDIOTS.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a liberal. I make a lot of mistakes, we all do. We all  learn form mistakes.But modern liberalism?  They are so deep into defensiveness and denial, and liberals love to repeat the same old mistakes  expecting a different result.  There's a name for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was born and raised a democrat.  Everyone around here is!  Big City Blah Blah you know.  But at some point you see all of the stark lies, contradictions and failures, all of the infantile bullshit and hypocrisy;  the best conservatives come from former liberals.  There is no better way to understand the failings of liberalism than to have once been one and seen it from the inside out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lies? Such as?
> 
> Can't wait til the Dems get control like under LBJ again. Obama had 3 weeks in the middle of another GOP meltdown yet we got the biggest social reform in 50 years...instead we've had 35 years of New BS GOP giveaway to the rich, ruin of the rest, and nonstop disasters when they're in control. They love gov't paralysis, since all the votes they care about is low taxes on the rich. They never need 60 votes because they never do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, you are missing the forest for the trees. Almost any liberal governed city I know of is uber Rich whites with  progressive white democrats  or uber poor blacks with  rich black liberal democrat leaders. I want a moderate  responsible government that REPRESENTS all of us, regardless of income, race, education and is concerned with laws and  maintains  national integrity.  As a American citizen and constituent. I want to be listened to, not mocked and minimized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then vote Dem and stop parroting BS. Or keep voting GOP and for low taxes on the rich and service cuts for yourself. Spare me the dumbass character assassination and consider POLICY.
Click to expand...



Vote for what, you dunce???

Didn't you get the memo?

This:

*"Chuck Schumer just threw Hillary Clinton under the bus
"When you lose to somebody who has 40% popularity, you don't blame other things -- Comey, Russia -- you blame yourself," Schumer, the top ranking Democrat in the Senate, told The Washington Post over the weekend. "So what did we do wrong? People didn't know what we stood for, just that we were against Trump. And still believe that."
Chuck Schumer just threw Hillary Clinton under the bus - CNNPolitics.com*

Change....outright reversal of misguided, anti-American policies, must be jettisoned.


----------



## MaryL

francoHFW said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> 
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intolerant of stupid fake news/ hate that makes you a dupe of the greedy a-hole megarich? Yes we are. I'm sure you're a lovely lady otherwise. See sig last line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, er,  what? I am just asking you to be more respectful . Is that a threat to you?  Sig lines are like bumper stickers, I don't read them,  they are meaningless twaddle. What do YOU know of this issue? What's your dog in this fight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, facts are meaningless twaddle. Only bs/hate from bought off RW talking heads matters, dupe. My dog is the US Justice System, which has found NOTHING like YOUR actual twaddle. Your RW lies/bs propaganda deserve no respect. This is a politics forum. RW politics/propaganda is pure twaddle. 30 years of it now. Separate it from the rest of your lovely personnage. My sig has more truth to it than all your RW BS garbage...
Click to expand...




francoHFW said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> 
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intolerant of stupid fake news/ hate that makes you a dupe of the greedy a-hole megarich? Yes we are. I'm sure you're a lovely lady otherwise. See sig last line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, er,  what? I am just asking you to be more respectful . Is that a threat to you?  Sig lines are like bumper stickers, I don't read them,  they are meaningless twaddle. What do YOU know of this issue? What's your dog in this fight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, facts are meaningless twaddle. Only bs/hate from bought off RW talking heads matters, dupe. My dog is the US Justice System, which has found NOTHING like YOUR actual twaddle. Your RW lies/bs propaganda deserve no respect. This is a politics forum. RW politics/propaganda is pure twaddle. 30 years of it now. Separate it from the rest of your lovely personnage. My sig has more truth to it than all your RW BS garbage...
Click to expand...

Oddly enough, I was a juror in a case that ended up deporting someone after they committed felony, We need to address the issue, not continually kick it down the road.  Rich  white entitled people of either political affiliation are kicking the can down the road.  What is wrong with enforcing Immigration laws? Given the egregious violations and numbers, and given the number of poor disposed Americans  what is the problem with focusing on our OWN poor?


----------



## MaryL

Faun said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> 
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad. I have no respect for folks like you who post bullshit. Even less respect for folks like you who  refuse to own the bullshit they post when confronted with reality, like you just did.
> 
> You falsely claimed California laws were crafted to allow illegal aliens to vote. When you were shown what the law actually says, did you own up to your ludicrousness? No. You shifted your argument because you have no character to simply admit when you're wrong.
> 
> Who can respect that??
> 
> Stop bullshitting if you want respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please.I like that, is that reverse psychology? A nasty prick mocks respect. Remind me, Why are you defending illegal aliens? Or are you just being a childish asshole pretending your opinion holds more weight than anyone else? Never mind, I answered my own question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries, huh?
> 
> I'm neither mocking respect nor defending illegals.
> 
> I'm pointing out you're lying about California laws (that's not defending illegals) and that I have no respect for liars (that's not mocking respect).
Click to expand...

This isn't the flame board, brother. Please, lay off the hateful stuff. We all see things differently, I get that. Why the hate?


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> 
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad. I have no respect for folks like you who post bullshit. Even less respect for folks like you who  refuse to own the bullshit they post when confronted with reality, like you just did.
> 
> You falsely claimed California laws were crafted to allow illegal aliens to vote. When you were shown what the law actually says, did you own up to your ludicrousness? No. You shifted your argument because you have no character to simply admit when you're wrong.
> 
> Who can respect that??
> 
> Stop bullshitting if you want respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please.I like that, is that reverse psychology? A nasty prick mocks respect. Remind me, Why are you defending illegal aliens? Or are you just being a childish asshole pretending your opinion holds more weight than anyone else? Never mind, I answered my own question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the GOP that allows illegals in- they love the cheap, easily bullied labor and distract the dupes with hate, stupid, useless walls and unconstitutional harassment laws. Pass an unfakable SS ID card and end it. And no, you can't throw out 10 million worthy illegals that the GOP basically invited in. Pew in 2007 said 94% of illegal males work, 67% pay taxes, 35% own homes. You fools think they're all on welfare and voting. Brainwashed functional IDIOTS.
Click to expand...



1. "It's the GOP that allows illegals in-"

Case closed: you're a lying low-life



2. "Pew in 2007 said 94% of illegal males work, 67% pay taxes, 35% own homes."
a. “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?” 
― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*

b. ... the facts aren't your friend...

 “The conservative Heritage Foundation estimated *unlawful immigrant households paid $39.2 billion in 2010, but received $93.7 billion in government services.”* -- *Oliver Darcy

[So much for that fable.]*
15 Stats That Destroy Liberal Narratives


----------



## PoliticalChic

MaryL said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intolerant of stupid fake news/ hate that makes you a dupe of the greedy a-hole megarich? Yes we are. I'm sure you're a lovely lady otherwise. See sig last line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, er,  what? I am just asking you to be more respectful . Is that a threat to you?  Sig lines are like bumper stickers, I don't read them,  they are meaningless twaddle. What do YOU know of this issue? What's your dog in this fight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, facts are meaningless twaddle. Only bs/hate from bought off RW talking heads matters, dupe. My dog is the US Justice System, which has found NOTHING like YOUR actual twaddle. Your RW lies/bs propaganda deserve no respect. This is a politics forum. RW politics/propaganda is pure twaddle. 30 years of it now. Separate it from the rest of your lovely personnage. My sig has more truth to it than all your RW BS garbage...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intolerant of stupid fake news/ hate that makes you a dupe of the greedy a-hole megarich? Yes we are. I'm sure you're a lovely lady otherwise. See sig last line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, er,  what? I am just asking you to be more respectful . Is that a threat to you?  Sig lines are like bumper stickers, I don't read them,  they are meaningless twaddle. What do YOU know of this issue? What's your dog in this fight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, facts are meaningless twaddle. Only bs/hate from bought off RW talking heads matters, dupe. My dog is the US Justice System, which has found NOTHING like YOUR actual twaddle. Your RW lies/bs propaganda deserve no respect. This is a politics forum. RW politics/propaganda is pure twaddle. 30 years of it now. Separate it from the rest of your lovely personnage. My sig has more truth to it than all your RW BS garbage...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oddly enough, I was a juror in a case that ended up deporting someone after they committed felony, We need to address the issue, not continually kick it down the road.  Rich  white entitled people of either political affiliation are kicking the can down the road.  What is wrong with enforcing Immigration laws? Given the egregious violations and numbers, and given the number of poor disposed Americans  what is the problem with focusing on our OWN poor?
Click to expand...



"What is wrong with enforcing Immigration laws?"

Well....then how could Obama have told the illegals to go out and vote, silly???????


----------



## PoliticalChic

MaryL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad. I have no respect for folks like you who post bullshit. Even less respect for folks like you who  refuse to own the bullshit they post when confronted with reality, like you just did.
> 
> You falsely claimed California laws were crafted to allow illegal aliens to vote. When you were shown what the law actually says, did you own up to your ludicrousness? No. You shifted your argument because you have no character to simply admit when you're wrong.
> 
> Who can respect that??
> 
> Stop bullshitting if you want respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please.I like that, is that reverse psychology? A nasty prick mocks respect. Remind me, Why are you defending illegal aliens? Or are you just being a childish asshole pretending your opinion holds more weight than anyone else? Never mind, I answered my own question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries, huh?
> 
> I'm neither mocking respect nor defending illegals.
> 
> I'm pointing out you're lying about California laws (that's not defending illegals) and that I have no respect for liars (that's not mocking respect).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't the flame board, brother. Please, lay off the hateful stuff. We all see things differently, I get that. Why the hate?
Click to expand...


"Why the hate?"

'Cause they're Liberals....and their lies are being exposed!


----------



## Faun

MaryL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad. I have no respect for folks like you who post bullshit. Even less respect for folks like you who  refuse to own the bullshit they post when confronted with reality, like you just did.
> 
> You falsely claimed California laws were crafted to allow illegal aliens to vote. When you were shown what the law actually says, did you own up to your ludicrousness? No. You shifted your argument because you have no character to simply admit when you're wrong.
> 
> Who can respect that??
> 
> Stop bullshitting if you want respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please.I like that, is that reverse psychology? A nasty prick mocks respect. Remind me, Why are you defending illegal aliens? Or are you just being a childish asshole pretending your opinion holds more weight than anyone else? Never mind, I answered my own question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries, huh?
> 
> I'm neither mocking respect nor defending illegals.
> 
> I'm pointing out you're lying about California laws (that's not defending illegals) and that I have no respect for liars (that's not mocking respect).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't the flame board, brother. Please, lay off the hateful stuff. We all see things differently, I get that. Why the hate?
Click to expand...

We see things differently??

The law is clear as day. What you claimed is factually wrong. That's not a difference of opinion -- it's you lying. It could have been a simple mistake on your part; but with you refusing to own up to it, it's quite clearly a lie.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad. I have no respect for folks like you who post bullshit. Even less respect for folks like you who  refuse to own the bullshit they post when confronted with reality, like you just did.
> 
> You falsely claimed California laws were crafted to allow illegal aliens to vote. When you were shown what the law actually says, did you own up to your ludicrousness? No. You shifted your argument because you have no character to simply admit when you're wrong.
> 
> Who can respect that??
> 
> Stop bullshitting if you want respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please.I like that, is that reverse psychology? A nasty prick mocks respect. Remind me, Why are you defending illegal aliens? Or are you just being a childish asshole pretending your opinion holds more weight than anyone else? Never mind, I answered my own question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries, huh?
> 
> I'm neither mocking respect nor defending illegals.
> 
> I'm pointing out you're lying about California laws (that's not defending illegals) and that I have no respect for liars (that's not mocking respect).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't the flame board, brother. Please, lay off the hateful stuff. We all see things differently, I get that. Why the hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We see things differently??
> 
> The law is clear as day. What you claimed is factually wrong. That's not a difference of opinion -- it's you lying. It could have been a simple mistake on your part; but with you refusing to own up to it, it's quite clearly a lie.
Click to expand...




The law has nothing to do with it....

Illegal aliens broke the law invading the country
Obama told 'em never mind the law
So.....they broke the law again to vote.

BTW.....how many illegal aliens are in the country?


----------



## MaryL

PoliticalChic said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad. I have no respect for folks like you who post bullshit. Even less respect for folks like you who  refuse to own the bullshit they post when confronted with reality, like you just did.
> 
> You falsely claimed California laws were crafted to allow illegal aliens to vote. When you were shown what the law actually says, did you own up to your ludicrousness? No. You shifted your argument because you have no character to simply admit when you're wrong.
> 
> Who can respect that??
> 
> Stop bullshitting if you want respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please.I like that, is that reverse psychology? A nasty prick mocks respect. Remind me, Why are you defending illegal aliens? Or are you just being a childish asshole pretending your opinion holds more weight than anyone else? Never mind, I answered my own question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries, huh?
> 
> I'm neither mocking respect nor defending illegals.
> 
> I'm pointing out you're lying about California laws (that's not defending illegals) and that I have no respect for liars (that's not mocking respect).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't the flame board, brother. Please, lay off the hateful stuff. We all see things differently, I get that. Why the hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Why the hate?"
> 
> 'Cause they're Liberals....and their lies are being exposed!
Click to expand...

Well,I still want to know. I reminds me of  Heisenberg's   uncertainty principle, the more you look at what they accomplish, the less you see the benefit from liberalism.  I see massive unemployment and people  being disposed  in areas that they that lived  a lifetime, and the huge influx of cheap laborers taking their place. And we notice alright.But we aren't supposed to notice, because its ...why?


----------



## PoliticalChic

MaryL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad. I have no respect for folks like you who post bullshit. Even less respect for folks like you who  refuse to own the bullshit they post when confronted with reality, like you just did.
> 
> You falsely claimed California laws were crafted to allow illegal aliens to vote. When you were shown what the law actually says, did you own up to your ludicrousness? No. You shifted your argument because you have no character to simply admit when you're wrong.
> 
> Who can respect that??
> 
> Stop bullshitting if you want respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Please.I like that, is that reverse psychology? A nasty prick mocks respect. Remind me, Why are you defending illegal aliens? Or are you just being a childish asshole pretending your opinion holds more weight than anyone else? Never mind, I answered my own question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries, huh?
> 
> I'm neither mocking respect nor defending illegals.
> 
> I'm pointing out you're lying about California laws (that's not defending illegals) and that I have no respect for liars (that's not mocking respect).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't the flame board, brother. Please, lay off the hateful stuff. We all see things differently, I get that. Why the hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Why the hate?"
> 
> 'Cause they're Liberals....and their lies are being exposed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well,I still want to know. I reminds me of  Heisenberg's   uncertainty principle, the more you look at what they accomplish, the less you see the benefit from liberalism.  I see massive unemployment and people leaving that lived there a lifetime, and the huge influx of cheap laborers taking their place. And we notice alright.
Click to expand...



They made huge and dramatic mistakes:
a. The stopped being pro-America
b. They abandoned the white working class

*"The Future of the Obama Coalition*
By THOMAS B. EDSALL NOVEMBER 27, 2011 11:34 PM November 27, 2011 11:34 pm
For decades, Democrats have suffered continuous and increasingly severe losses among white voters. But* preparations by Democratic operatives for the 2012 election make it clear for the first time that the party will explicitly abandon the white working class."*
The Future of the Obama Coalition


And this...
"But preparations by Democratic operatives for the 2012 election make it clear for the first time that the party will explicitly abandon the white working class.

All pretense of trying to win a majority of the white working class has been effectively jettisoned in favor of cementing a center-left coalition made up, on the one hand, of voters who have gotten ahead on the basis of educational attainment — professors, artists, designers, editors, human resources managers, lawyers, librarians, social workers, teachers and therapists — and a second, substantial constituency of lower-income voters who are disproportionately African-American and Hispanic."
The Future of the Obama Coalition


The dunce, blanko hasn't received his marching orders yet....he'll get 'em, and fall right in line with the 'new' Democrat Party.
Wait and see.


----------



## MaryL

Statutory laws and immigration laws, there is a huge  grey area there. I doubt most of us know the difference. I don't, I  have had this explained this to me by a lawyer. I still  see the egregious  numbers of illegal growing and we can't stop it.But  what is more egregious is our legislators that are supposed to represent Americans but  put illegal aliens first . Please, don't tell me about humanitarianism either, we are sacrificing our own poor to help the poor of other countries because they work "cheaper". Money talks, voters walk.


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a liberal. I make a lot of mistakes, we all do. We all  learn form mistakes.But modern liberalism?  They are so deep into defensiveness and denial, and liberals love to repeat the same old mistakes  expecting a different result.  There's a name for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was born and raised a democrat.  Everyone around here is!  Big City Blah Blah you know.  But at some point you see all of the stark lies, contradictions and failures, all of the infantile bullshit and hypocrisy;  the best conservatives come from former liberals.  There is no better way to understand the failings of liberalism than to have once been one and seen it from the inside out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lies? Such as?
> 
> Can't wait til the Dems get control like under LBJ again. Obama had 3 weeks in the middle of another GOP meltdown yet we got the biggest social reform in 50 years...instead we've had 35 years of New BS GOP giveaway to the rich, ruin of the rest, and nonstop disasters when they're in control. They love gov't paralysis, since all the votes they care about is low taxes on the rich. They never need 60 votes because they never do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, you are missing the forest for the trees. Almost any liberal governed city I know of is uber Rich whites with  progressive white democrats  or uber poor blacks with  rich black liberal democrat leaders. I want a moderate  responsible government that REPRESENTS all of us, regardless of income, race, education and is concerned with laws and  maintains  national integrity.  As a American citizen and constituent. I want to be listened to, not mocked and minimized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then vote Dem and stop parroting BS. Or keep voting GOP and for low taxes on the rich and service cuts for yourself. Spare me the dumbass character assassination and consider POLICY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for what, you dunce???
> 
> Didn't you get the memo?
> 
> This:
> 
> *"Chuck Schumer just threw Hillary Clinton under the bus
> "When you lose to somebody who has 40% popularity, you don't blame other things -- Comey, Russia -- you blame yourself," Schumer, the top ranking Democrat in the Senate, told The Washington Post over the weekend. "So what did we do wrong? People didn't know what we stood for, just that we were against Trump. And still believe that."
> Chuck Schumer just threw Hillary Clinton under the bus - CNNPolitics.com*
> 
> Change....outright reversal of misguided, anti-American policies, must be jettisoned.
Click to expand...

There is no change in what Dems want, dupe. Very exciting infotainment for GOP chumps. Yes, Hillary was not a policy campaigner like Bernie- No one expected the Comey Inquisition...


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please.I like that, is that reverse psychology? A nasty prick mocks respect. Remind me, Why are you defending illegal aliens? Or are you just being a childish asshole pretending your opinion holds more weight than anyone else? Never mind, I answered my own question.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries, huh?
> 
> I'm neither mocking respect nor defending illegals.
> 
> I'm pointing out you're lying about California laws (that's not defending illegals) and that I have no respect for liars (that's not mocking respect).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't the flame board, brother. Please, lay off the hateful stuff. We all see things differently, I get that. Why the hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Why the hate?"
> 
> 'Cause they're Liberals....and their lies are being exposed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well,I still want to know. I reminds me of  Heisenberg's   uncertainty principle, the more you look at what they accomplish, the less you see the benefit from liberalism.  I see massive unemployment and people leaving that lived there a lifetime, and the huge influx of cheap laborers taking their place. And we notice alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They made huge and dramatic mistakes:
> a. The stopped being pro-America
> b. They abandoned the white working class
> 
> *"The Future of the Obama Coalition*
> By THOMAS B. EDSALL NOVEMBER 27, 2011 11:34 PM November 27, 2011 11:34 pm
> For decades, Democrats have suffered continuous and increasingly severe losses among white voters. But* preparations by Democratic operatives for the 2012 election make it clear for the first time that the party will explicitly abandon the white working class."*
> The Future of the Obama Coalition
> 
> 
> And this...
> "But preparations by Democratic operatives for the 2012 election make it clear for the first time that the party will explicitly abandon the white working class.
> 
> All pretense of trying to win a majority of the white working class has been effectively jettisoned in favor of cementing a center-left coalition made up, on the one hand, of voters who have gotten ahead on the basis of educational attainment — professors, artists, designers, editors, human resources managers, lawyers, librarians, social workers, teachers and therapists — and a second, substantial constituency of lower-income voters who are disproportionately African-American and Hispanic."
> The Future of the Obama Coalition
> 
> 
> The dunce, blanko hasn't received his marching orders yet....he'll get 'em, and fall right in line with the 'new' Democrat Party.
> Wait and see.
Click to expand...

BS, dupissima. Dem policy desires haven't changed in years, and is always pro ALL classes and pro-American DUUH, dupe. Keep voting for lies, hate, and the greedy idiot rich, fools.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> Statutory laws and immigration laws, there is a huge  grey area there. I doubt most of us know the difference. I don't, I  have had this explained this to me by a lawyer. I still  see the egregious  numbers of illegal growing and we can't stop it.But  what is more egregious is our legislators that are supposed to represent Americans but  put illegal aliens first . Please, don't tell me about humanitarianism either, we are sacrificing our own poor to help the poor of other countries because they work "cheaper". Money talks, voters walk.


Pass an unfakable SS ID card and END it, dupe.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad. I have no respect for folks like you who post bullshit. Even less respect for folks like you who  refuse to own the bullshit they post when confronted with reality, like you just did.
> 
> You falsely claimed California laws were crafted to allow illegal aliens to vote. When you were shown what the law actually says, did you own up to your ludicrousness? No. You shifted your argument because you have no character to simply admit when you're wrong.
> 
> Who can respect that??
> 
> Stop bullshitting if you want respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Please.I like that, is that reverse psychology? A nasty prick mocks respect. Remind me, Why are you defending illegal aliens? Or are you just being a childish asshole pretending your opinion holds more weight than anyone else? Never mind, I answered my own question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries, huh?
> 
> I'm neither mocking respect nor defending illegals.
> 
> I'm pointing out you're lying about California laws (that's not defending illegals) and that I have no respect for liars (that's not mocking respect).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't the flame board, brother. Please, lay off the hateful stuff. We all see things differently, I get that. Why the hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Why the hate?"
> 
> 'Cause they're Liberals....and their lies are being exposed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well,I still want to know. I reminds me of  Heisenberg's   uncertainty principle, the more you look at what they accomplish, the less you see the benefit from liberalism.  I see massive unemployment and people  being disposed  in areas that they that lived  a lifetime, and the huge influx of cheap laborers taking their place. And we notice alright.But we aren't supposed to notice, because its ...why?
Click to expand...

That's the pander to the greedy idiot rich GOP tax rates and policies of the last 35 years, duh. And no unfakable SS ID card. Dems got ACA in the last 49 years.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born and raised a democrat.  Everyone around here is!  Big City Blah Blah you know.  But at some point you see all of the stark lies, contradictions and failures, all of the infantile bullshit and hypocrisy;  the best conservatives come from former liberals.  There is no better way to understand the failings of liberalism than to have once been one and seen it from the inside out.
> 
> 
> 
> Lies? Such as?
> 
> Can't wait til the Dems get control like under LBJ again. Obama had 3 weeks in the middle of another GOP meltdown yet we got the biggest social reform in 50 years...instead we've had 35 years of New BS GOP giveaway to the rich, ruin of the rest, and nonstop disasters when they're in control. They love gov't paralysis, since all the votes they care about is low taxes on the rich. They never need 60 votes because they never do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, you are missing the forest for the trees. Almost any liberal governed city I know of is uber Rich whites with  progressive white democrats  or uber poor blacks with  rich black liberal democrat leaders. I want a moderate  responsible government that REPRESENTS all of us, regardless of income, race, education and is concerned with laws and  maintains  national integrity.  As a American citizen and constituent. I want to be listened to, not mocked and minimized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then vote Dem and stop parroting BS. Or keep voting GOP and for low taxes on the rich and service cuts for yourself. Spare me the dumbass character assassination and consider POLICY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for what, you dunce???
> 
> Didn't you get the memo?
> 
> This:
> 
> *"Chuck Schumer just threw Hillary Clinton under the bus
> "When you lose to somebody who has 40% popularity, you don't blame other things -- Comey, Russia -- you blame yourself," Schumer, the top ranking Democrat in the Senate, told The Washington Post over the weekend. "So what did we do wrong? People didn't know what we stood for, just that we were against Trump. And still believe that."
> Chuck Schumer just threw Hillary Clinton under the bus - CNNPolitics.com*
> 
> Change....outright reversal of misguided, anti-American policies, must be jettisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no change in what Dems want, dupe. Very exciting infotainment for GOP chumps. Yes, Hillary was not a policy campaigner like Bernie- No one expected the Comey Inquisition...
Click to expand...




So, this is your heart-throb????

"While discussing a potential 2020 Sanders’ White House bid, WMAL radio host *Chris Plante* told the following story about the Senator’s newspaper snatching habits:

“Bernie Sanders and his wife Jane when they are in Washington DC, live in this house on Capitol Hill, ok? Part of their vast real estate empire. They’re like wannabe Trumps with all their real estate holdings.

The next-door neighbor, their neighbor on Capitol Hill, called the Washington Post and told the Washington Post that they were canceling their Washington Post subscription because their very expensive Sunday Post stopped showing up. Not there this week, last week, the week before, then it was there one week, but the week before it wasn’t delivered, so I’m canceling my subscription to the Post because your delivery person never gets to me. I’m paying for it but it never gets to me.

The _Washington Post_ said, “Please, do not cancel your subscription to the _Washington Post_. We will investigate with the delivery person and we will get back to you.”

*And The Post did investigate and claimed that the delivery person said that a man came out and grabbed the paper every Sunday morning, almost immediately upon delivery.

The neighbor objected to the claim at which point the paper’s representative mentioned that they even had a description of the man.*

“You are an older man with gray hair, balding, and little round glasses…;” they reportedly told the man who responded, “I’m in my 50s, I’ve got a full head of dark hair. *But, my neighbor is Bernie Sanders.”
Bernie Sanders Has Reportedly Been Stealing His Neighbor’s Newspaper




Another put it this way:*

*"Bernie Sanders’ Neighbors Get A Taste Of Socialist America"
FAGAN: Bernie Sanders' Neighbors Get A Taste Of Socialist America




*


----------



## MaryL

This thread was about voter fraud. I feel like I am channeling  gonzo Hunter Thomson .I  go to the Denver DMV. And three Mexicans get to take the test under a sign clearly marked, in English, ONLY ONE PERSON PER LINE. So, it seems probable that California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries, huh?
> 
> I'm neither mocking respect nor defending illegals.
> 
> I'm pointing out you're lying about California laws (that's not defending illegals) and that I have no respect for liars (that's not mocking respect).
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the flame board, brother. Please, lay off the hateful stuff. We all see things differently, I get that. Why the hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Why the hate?"
> 
> 'Cause they're Liberals....and their lies are being exposed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well,I still want to know. I reminds me of  Heisenberg's   uncertainty principle, the more you look at what they accomplish, the less you see the benefit from liberalism.  I see massive unemployment and people leaving that lived there a lifetime, and the huge influx of cheap laborers taking their place. And we notice alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They made huge and dramatic mistakes:
> a. The stopped being pro-America
> b. They abandoned the white working class
> 
> *"The Future of the Obama Coalition*
> By THOMAS B. EDSALL NOVEMBER 27, 2011 11:34 PM November 27, 2011 11:34 pm
> For decades, Democrats have suffered continuous and increasingly severe losses among white voters. But* preparations by Democratic operatives for the 2012 election make it clear for the first time that the party will explicitly abandon the white working class."*
> The Future of the Obama Coalition
> 
> 
> And this...
> "But preparations by Democratic operatives for the 2012 election make it clear for the first time that the party will explicitly abandon the white working class.
> 
> All pretense of trying to win a majority of the white working class has been effectively jettisoned in favor of cementing a center-left coalition made up, on the one hand, of voters who have gotten ahead on the basis of educational attainment — professors, artists, designers, editors, human resources managers, lawyers, librarians, social workers, teachers and therapists — and a second, substantial constituency of lower-income voters who are disproportionately African-American and Hispanic."
> The Future of the Obama Coalition
> 
> 
> The dunce, blanko hasn't received his marching orders yet....he'll get 'em, and fall right in line with the 'new' Democrat Party.
> Wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS, dupissima. Dem policy desires haven't changed in years, and is always pro ALL classes and pro-American DUUH, dupe. Keep voting for lies, hate, and the greedy idiot rich, fools.
Click to expand...



You're just a fool that they tell what to think.

The Party was thrashed due to Identity Politics.

They know it.....you know less than nothing.

But.....when they put the new plan in your empty head, you'll jump to whatever music they play.

True?


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statutory laws and immigration laws, there is a huge  grey area there. I doubt most of us know the difference. I don't, I  have had this explained this to me by a lawyer. I still  see the egregious  numbers of illegal growing and we can't stop it.But  what is more egregious is our legislators that are supposed to represent Americans but  put illegal aliens first . Please, don't tell me about humanitarianism either, we are sacrificing our own poor to help the poor of other countries because they work "cheaper". Money talks, voters walk.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass an unfakable SS ID card and END it, dupe.
Click to expand...



Are you so stupid that you don't know you just admitted what we've been saying, that the Democrats allow the fake documents exactly so the illegals can get benefits, and can vote.

Yes, you are.


----------



## PoliticalChic

MaryL said:


> This thread was about voter fraud. I feel like I am channeling  gonzo Hunter Thomson .I  go to the Denver DMV. And three Mexicans get to take the test under a sign clearly marked, in English, ONLY ONE PERSON PER LINE. So, it seems probable that California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored.



"California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored"

Of course it is.


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lies? Such as?
> 
> Can't wait til the Dems get control like under LBJ again. Obama had 3 weeks in the middle of another GOP meltdown yet we got the biggest social reform in 50 years...instead we've had 35 years of New BS GOP giveaway to the rich, ruin of the rest, and nonstop disasters when they're in control. They love gov't paralysis, since all the votes they care about is low taxes on the rich. They never need 60 votes because they never do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you are missing the forest for the trees. Almost any liberal governed city I know of is uber Rich whites with  progressive white democrats  or uber poor blacks with  rich black liberal democrat leaders. I want a moderate  responsible government that REPRESENTS all of us, regardless of income, race, education and is concerned with laws and  maintains  national integrity.  As a American citizen and constituent. I want to be listened to, not mocked and minimized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then vote Dem and stop parroting BS. Or keep voting GOP and for low taxes on the rich and service cuts for yourself. Spare me the dumbass character assassination and consider POLICY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for what, you dunce???
> 
> Didn't you get the memo?
> 
> This:
> 
> *"Chuck Schumer just threw Hillary Clinton under the bus
> "When you lose to somebody who has 40% popularity, you don't blame other things -- Comey, Russia -- you blame yourself," Schumer, the top ranking Democrat in the Senate, told The Washington Post over the weekend. "So what did we do wrong? People didn't know what we stood for, just that we were against Trump. And still believe that."
> Chuck Schumer just threw Hillary Clinton under the bus - CNNPolitics.com*
> 
> Change....outright reversal of misguided, anti-American policies, must be jettisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no change in what Dems want, dupe. Very exciting infotainment for GOP chumps. Yes, Hillary was not a policy campaigner like Bernie- No one expected the Comey Inquisition...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is your heart-throb????
> 
> "While discussing a potential 2020 Sanders’ White House bid, WMAL radio host *Chris Plante* told the following story about the Senator’s newspaper snatching habits:
> 
> “Bernie Sanders and his wife Jane when they are in Washington DC, live in this house on Capitol Hill, ok? Part of their vast real estate empire. They’re like wannabe Trumps with all their real estate holdings.
> 
> The next-door neighbor, their neighbor on Capitol Hill, called the Washington Post and told the Washington Post that they were canceling their Washington Post subscription because their very expensive Sunday Post stopped showing up. Not there this week, last week, the week before, then it was there one week, but the week before it wasn’t delivered, so I’m canceling my subscription to the Post because your delivery person never gets to me. I’m paying for it but it never gets to me.
> 
> The _Washington Post_ said, “Please, do not cancel your subscription to the _Washington Post_. We will investigate with the delivery person and we will get back to you.”
> 
> *And The Post did investigate and claimed that the delivery person said that a man came out and grabbed the paper every Sunday morning, almost immediately upon delivery.
> 
> The neighbor objected to the claim at which point the paper’s representative mentioned that they even had a description of the man.*
> 
> “You are an older man with gray hair, balding, and little round glasses…;” they reportedly told the man who responded, “I’m in my 50s, I’ve got a full head of dark hair. *But, my neighbor is Bernie Sanders.”
> Bernie Sanders Has Reportedly Been Stealing His Neighbor’s Newspaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another put it this way:*
> 
> *"Bernie Sanders’ Neighbors Get A Taste Of Socialist America"
> FAGAN: Bernie Sanders' Neighbors Get A Taste Of Socialist America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Fake news/character assassination, superdupe. Duhhh...


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was about voter fraud. I feel like I am channeling  gonzo Hunter Thomson .I  go to the Denver DMV. And three Mexicans get to take the test under a sign clearly marked, in English, ONLY ONE PERSON PER LINE. So, it seems probable that California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored"
> 
> Of course it is.
Click to expand...

Who needs evidence, dupe?


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you are missing the forest for the trees. Almost any liberal governed city I know of is uber Rich whites with  progressive white democrats  or uber poor blacks with  rich black liberal democrat leaders. I want a moderate  responsible government that REPRESENTS all of us, regardless of income, race, education and is concerned with laws and  maintains  national integrity.  As a American citizen and constituent. I want to be listened to, not mocked and minimized.
> 
> 
> 
> Then vote Dem and stop parroting BS. Or keep voting GOP and for low taxes on the rich and service cuts for yourself. Spare me the dumbass character assassination and consider POLICY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for what, you dunce???
> 
> Didn't you get the memo?
> 
> This:
> 
> *"Chuck Schumer just threw Hillary Clinton under the bus
> "When you lose to somebody who has 40% popularity, you don't blame other things -- Comey, Russia -- you blame yourself," Schumer, the top ranking Democrat in the Senate, told The Washington Post over the weekend. "So what did we do wrong? People didn't know what we stood for, just that we were against Trump. And still believe that."
> Chuck Schumer just threw Hillary Clinton under the bus - CNNPolitics.com*
> 
> Change....outright reversal of misguided, anti-American policies, must be jettisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no change in what Dems want, dupe. Very exciting infotainment for GOP chumps. Yes, Hillary was not a policy campaigner like Bernie- No one expected the Comey Inquisition...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is your heart-throb????
> 
> "While discussing a potential 2020 Sanders’ White House bid, WMAL radio host *Chris Plante* told the following story about the Senator’s newspaper snatching habits:
> 
> “Bernie Sanders and his wife Jane when they are in Washington DC, live in this house on Capitol Hill, ok? Part of their vast real estate empire. They’re like wannabe Trumps with all their real estate holdings.
> 
> The next-door neighbor, their neighbor on Capitol Hill, called the Washington Post and told the Washington Post that they were canceling their Washington Post subscription because their very expensive Sunday Post stopped showing up. Not there this week, last week, the week before, then it was there one week, but the week before it wasn’t delivered, so I’m canceling my subscription to the Post because your delivery person never gets to me. I’m paying for it but it never gets to me.
> 
> The _Washington Post_ said, “Please, do not cancel your subscription to the _Washington Post_. We will investigate with the delivery person and we will get back to you.”
> 
> *And The Post did investigate and claimed that the delivery person said that a man came out and grabbed the paper every Sunday morning, almost immediately upon delivery.
> 
> The neighbor objected to the claim at which point the paper’s representative mentioned that they even had a description of the man.*
> 
> “You are an older man with gray hair, balding, and little round glasses…;” they reportedly told the man who responded, “I’m in my 50s, I’ve got a full head of dark hair. *But, my neighbor is Bernie Sanders.”
> Bernie Sanders Has Reportedly Been Stealing His Neighbor’s Newspaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another put it this way:*
> 
> *"Bernie Sanders’ Neighbors Get A Taste Of Socialist America"
> FAGAN: Bernie Sanders' Neighbors Get A Taste Of Socialist America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news/character assassination, superdupe. Duhhh...
Click to expand...


*You're not doubting that Bernie is a communist......are you??????*


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was about voter fraud. I feel like I am channeling  gonzo Hunter Thomson .I  go to the Denver DMV. And three Mexicans get to take the test under a sign clearly marked, in English, ONLY ONE PERSON PER LINE. So, it seems probable that California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored"
> 
> Of course it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs evidence, dupe?
Click to expand...




*"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
“It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."


“More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then vote Dem and stop parroting BS. Or keep voting GOP and for low taxes on the rich and service cuts for yourself. Spare me the dumbass character assassination and consider POLICY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for what, you dunce???
> 
> Didn't you get the memo?
> 
> This:
> 
> *"Chuck Schumer just threw Hillary Clinton under the bus
> "When you lose to somebody who has 40% popularity, you don't blame other things -- Comey, Russia -- you blame yourself," Schumer, the top ranking Democrat in the Senate, told The Washington Post over the weekend. "So what did we do wrong? People didn't know what we stood for, just that we were against Trump. And still believe that."
> Chuck Schumer just threw Hillary Clinton under the bus - CNNPolitics.com*
> 
> Change....outright reversal of misguided, anti-American policies, must be jettisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no change in what Dems want, dupe. Very exciting infotainment for GOP chumps. Yes, Hillary was not a policy campaigner like Bernie- No one expected the Comey Inquisition...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is your heart-throb????
> 
> "While discussing a potential 2020 Sanders’ White House bid, WMAL radio host *Chris Plante* told the following story about the Senator’s newspaper snatching habits:
> 
> “Bernie Sanders and his wife Jane when they are in Washington DC, live in this house on Capitol Hill, ok? Part of their vast real estate empire. They’re like wannabe Trumps with all their real estate holdings.
> 
> The next-door neighbor, their neighbor on Capitol Hill, called the Washington Post and told the Washington Post that they were canceling their Washington Post subscription because their very expensive Sunday Post stopped showing up. Not there this week, last week, the week before, then it was there one week, but the week before it wasn’t delivered, so I’m canceling my subscription to the Post because your delivery person never gets to me. I’m paying for it but it never gets to me.
> 
> The _Washington Post_ said, “Please, do not cancel your subscription to the _Washington Post_. We will investigate with the delivery person and we will get back to you.”
> 
> *And The Post did investigate and claimed that the delivery person said that a man came out and grabbed the paper every Sunday morning, almost immediately upon delivery.
> 
> The neighbor objected to the claim at which point the paper’s representative mentioned that they even had a description of the man.*
> 
> “You are an older man with gray hair, balding, and little round glasses…;” they reportedly told the man who responded, “I’m in my 50s, I’ve got a full head of dark hair. *But, my neighbor is Bernie Sanders.”
> Bernie Sanders Has Reportedly Been Stealing His Neighbor’s Newspaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another put it this way:*
> 
> *"Bernie Sanders’ Neighbors Get A Taste Of Socialist America"
> FAGAN: Bernie Sanders' Neighbors Get A Taste Of Socialist America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news/character assassination, superdupe. Duhhh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You're not doubting that Bernie is a communist......are you??????*
Click to expand...

He's a democratic socialist, superdupe. And isn't stealing anyone's paper, superdupe.


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was about voter fraud. I feel like I am channeling  gonzo Hunter Thomson .I  go to the Denver DMV. And three Mexicans get to take the test under a sign clearly marked, in English, ONLY ONE PERSON PER LINE. So, it seems probable that California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored"
> 
> Of course it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs evidence, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
Click to expand...

Fake news, superduperdupe.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for what, you dunce???
> 
> Didn't you get the memo?
> 
> This:
> 
> *"Chuck Schumer just threw Hillary Clinton under the bus
> "When you lose to somebody who has 40% popularity, you don't blame other things -- Comey, Russia -- you blame yourself," Schumer, the top ranking Democrat in the Senate, told The Washington Post over the weekend. "So what did we do wrong? People didn't know what we stood for, just that we were against Trump. And still believe that."
> Chuck Schumer just threw Hillary Clinton under the bus - CNNPolitics.com*
> 
> Change....outright reversal of misguided, anti-American policies, must be jettisoned.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no change in what Dems want, dupe. Very exciting infotainment for GOP chumps. Yes, Hillary was not a policy campaigner like Bernie- No one expected the Comey Inquisition...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is your heart-throb????
> 
> "While discussing a potential 2020 Sanders’ White House bid, WMAL radio host *Chris Plante* told the following story about the Senator’s newspaper snatching habits:
> 
> “Bernie Sanders and his wife Jane when they are in Washington DC, live in this house on Capitol Hill, ok? Part of their vast real estate empire. They’re like wannabe Trumps with all their real estate holdings.
> 
> The next-door neighbor, their neighbor on Capitol Hill, called the Washington Post and told the Washington Post that they were canceling their Washington Post subscription because their very expensive Sunday Post stopped showing up. Not there this week, last week, the week before, then it was there one week, but the week before it wasn’t delivered, so I’m canceling my subscription to the Post because your delivery person never gets to me. I’m paying for it but it never gets to me.
> 
> The _Washington Post_ said, “Please, do not cancel your subscription to the _Washington Post_. We will investigate with the delivery person and we will get back to you.”
> 
> *And The Post did investigate and claimed that the delivery person said that a man came out and grabbed the paper every Sunday morning, almost immediately upon delivery.
> 
> The neighbor objected to the claim at which point the paper’s representative mentioned that they even had a description of the man.*
> 
> “You are an older man with gray hair, balding, and little round glasses…;” they reportedly told the man who responded, “I’m in my 50s, I’ve got a full head of dark hair. *But, my neighbor is Bernie Sanders.”
> Bernie Sanders Has Reportedly Been Stealing His Neighbor’s Newspaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another put it this way:*
> 
> *"Bernie Sanders’ Neighbors Get A Taste Of Socialist America"
> FAGAN: Bernie Sanders' Neighbors Get A Taste Of Socialist America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news/character assassination, superdupe. Duhhh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You're not doubting that Bernie is a communist......are you??????*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a democratic socialist, superdupe. And isn't stealing anyone's paper, superdupe.
Click to expand...



Watch this:


1. " [At] the University of Chicago, Sanders joined the Young People’s Socialist League, the youth wing of the Socialist Party USA. He also organized for a communist front, the United Packinghouse Workers Union, which at the time was under investigation by the House Committee on Un-American Activities.


2. ...graduating with a political science degree, Sanders moved to Vermont, where he headed the American People’s History Society, an organ for Marxist propaganda. There, he produced a glowing documentary on the life of socialist revolutionary Eugene Debs, who was jailed for espionage during the Red Scare and hailed by the Bolsheviks as “America’s greatest Marxist.” Don’t be fooled by Bernie Sanders — he’s a diehard communist | New York Post



But ".... the liberal media elite have suddenly stopped calling him socialist. He’s now cleaned up as a “progressive” or “pragmatist.” NYPost, Op. Cit.


Soialist....commmunist....and Progressive.....

Distinctions without differences.

3." ... Sanders helped found the Liberty Union Party, which called for the nationalization of all US banks and the public takeover of all private utility companies. [Before Maxine Waters, too!]


... Sanders in 1981 managed to get elected mayor of Burlington, Vt., where he restricted property rights for landlords, set price controls and raised property taxes to pay for communal land trusts. Local small businesses distributed fliers complaining their new mayor “does not believe in free enterprise.”

4. His radical activities didn’t stop at the water’s edge. Sanders took several “goodwill” trips not only to the USSR, but also to Cuba and Nicaragua, where the Soviets were trying to expand their influence in our hemisphere.


In 1985, he traveled to Managua to celebrate the rise to power of the Marxist-Leninist Sandinista government. He called it a “heroic revolution.” Undermining anti-communist US policy, Sanders denounced the Reagan administration’s backing of the Contra rebels in a letter to the Sandinistas.


“The Sandinista government has more support among the Nicaraguan people — substantially more support — than Ronald Reagan has among the American people,” Sanders told Vermont government-access TV in 1985." Don’t be fooled by Bernie Sanders — he’s a diehard communist | New York Post



5. "Sanders also adopted a Soviet sister city outside Moscow and honeymooned with his second wife in *the USSR*. *He put up a Soviet flag in his office,* shocking even the Birkenstock-wearing local liberals. At the time*, the Evil Empire was on the march around the world, and threatening the US with nuclear annihilation.*


Then*, in 1989, as the West was on the verge of winning the Cold War, Sanders addressed the national conference of the US Peace Council — a known front for the Communist Party USA, whose members swore an oath not only to the Soviet Union but to “the triumph of Soviet power in the US.”* Don’t be fooled by Bernie Sanders — he’s a diehard communist | New York Post



6."Today, Sanders wants to bring what he admired in the USSR, Cuba, Nicaragua and other communist states to America.


For starters, he proposes completely nationalizing our health care system and putting private health insurance and drug companies “out of business.” He also wants to break up “big banks” and control the energy industry, while providing “free” college tuition, a “living wage” and guaranteed homeownership and jobs through massive public works projects.


Price tag: $18 trillion.


Who will pay for it all? You will. Sanders plans to not only soak the rich with a 90 percent-plus tax rate, while charging Wall Street a “speculation tax,” but hit every American with a “global-warming tax.”


Of course, even that wouldn’t cover the cost of his communist schemes; a President Sanders would eventually soak the middle class he claims to champion. From each according to his ability, to each according to his need, right?



*In your face, boooyyyyyyeeeeeee!!!!!*


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was about voter fraud. I feel like I am channeling  gonzo Hunter Thomson .I  go to the Denver DMV. And three Mexicans get to take the test under a sign clearly marked, in English, ONLY ONE PERSON PER LINE. So, it seems probable that California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored"
> 
> Of course it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs evidence, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news, superduperdupe.
Click to expand...




How about this, blanko?

"A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/

Most Democrats admit it.


----------



## MaryL

Meanwhile back at the ranch, I see this huge number of homeless people living in squalor under tarps and in tents.We have our own  poor and refugees. I see it every day, it's disgusting we worry about illegal aliens,Let's fix this country, let's worry about our own first.


----------



## MaryL

Fake new is supporting illegal aliens.

I have witnessed the poverty and the dispossessed American poor living along the Platte  river bike path that wasn't there  5 years ago. But we have to help illegal aliens because they are poor? There is a disconnect here with liberals, these  poor people Americans need jobs, labor intensive  non intellectual jobs.  Sorry, not everyone can be a intellectual and can have parents that can pay for college. Please, I have seen illegals take jobs from poor whites, because the college educated wealthy assholes want to be able to excuse exploiting people for any reason or excuse. And they should know better.


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was about voter fraud. I feel like I am channeling  gonzo Hunter Thomson .I  go to the Denver DMV. And three Mexicans get to take the test under a sign clearly marked, in English, ONLY ONE PERSON PER LINE. So, it seems probable that California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored"
> 
> Of course it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs evidence, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news, superduperdupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this, blanko?
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> Most Democrats admit it.
Click to expand...

Admit what? Move the goal post much? lol


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> Meanwhile back at the ranch, I see this huge number of homeless people living in squalor under tarps and in tents.We have our own  poor and refugees. I see it every day, it's disgusting we worry about illegal aliens,Let's fix this country, let's worry about our own first.


Vote Dem then duh. The New BS GOP is a pander to the rich, lying disgrace.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> Fake new is supporting illegal aliens.
> 
> I have witnessed the poverty and the dispossessed American poor living along the Platte  river bike path that wasn't there  5 years ago. But we have to help illegal aliens because they are poor? There is a disconnect here with liberals, these  poor people Americans need jobs, labor intensive  non intellectual jobs.  Sorry, not everyone can be a intellectual and can have parents that can pay for college. Please, I have seen illegals take jobs from poor whites, because the college educated wealthy assholes want to be able to excuse exploiting people for any reason or excuse. And they should know better.


Did you hear about the Booosh world depression of 2008? Mindless GOP obstruction against Obama?


----------



## MaryL

francoHFW said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake new is supporting illegal aliens.
> 
> I have witnessed the poverty and the dispossessed American poor living along the Platte  river bike path that wasn't there  5 years ago. But we have to help illegal aliens because they are poor? There is a disconnect here with liberals, these  poor people Americans need jobs, labor intensive  non intellectual jobs.  Sorry, not everyone can be a intellectual and can have parents that can pay for college. Please, I have seen illegals take jobs from poor whites, because the college educated wealthy assholes want to be able to excuse exploiting people for any reason or excuse. And they should know better.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear about the Booosh world depression of 2008? Mindless GOP obstruction against Obama?
Click to expand...

I  actually went to an INS office to express my naive outrage at illegal aliens during the Bush administration. I was told, it was Ronald Reagan's fault. These re-pubs love to hide the blame here. But if agent Smith at the INS back in 86' tells me Reagan was the cause  of this, it gives me great pause. And then a liberal Hispanic Democrat was elected as Denver mayor, Fredrico Pena, then the city becomes  a bastion for illegal aliens after Hispanics prove their clout? Most of us wanted a middle ground. Well, Trump is the new Pena.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake new is supporting illegal aliens.
> 
> I have witnessed the poverty and the dispossessed American poor living along the Platte  river bike path that wasn't there  5 years ago. But we have to help illegal aliens because they are poor? There is a disconnect here with liberals, these  poor people Americans need jobs, labor intensive  non intellectual jobs.  Sorry, not everyone can be a intellectual and can have parents that can pay for college. Please, I have seen illegals take jobs from poor whites, because the college educated wealthy assholes want to be able to excuse exploiting people for any reason or excuse. And they should know better.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear about the Booosh world depression of 2008? Mindless GOP obstruction against Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  actually went to an INS office to express my naive outrage at illegal aliens during the Bush administration. I was told, it was Ronald Reagan's fault. These re-pubs love to hide the blame here. But if agent Smith at the INS back in 86' tells me Reagan was the cause  of this, it gives me great pause. And then a liberal Hispanic Democrat was elected as Denver mayor, Fredrico Pena, then the city becomes  a bastion for illegal aliens after Hispanics prove their clout? Most of us wanted a middle ground. Well, Trump is the new Pena.
Click to expand...

Any solution has 2 parts- amnesty for worthy illegals ( Reagan did), then an unfakable SS ID card (GOP will not do)...like the 2010 Dem bill. Arrgghhhh....


----------



## MaryL

Liberals are confused, we don't need open immigration anymore than we have the honor system economically. People lie. Why trust anyone to be honest and do the right thing and follow the rules? Hell, even Trump dosen't disclose his taxes, like an illegal hides behind ambiguity. Let's end all that. Tell the  truth and  face the bloody consequences. I got no problem with either.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> Liberals are confused, we don't need open immigration anymore than we have the honor system economically. People lie. Why trust anyone to be honest and do the right thing and follow the rules? Hell, even Trump dosen't disclose his taxes, like an illegal hides behind ambiguity. Let's end all that. Tell the  truth and  face the bloody consequences. I got no problem with either.


Who the hell wants open immigration, dupe? Ay caramba...


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad. I have no respect for folks like you who post bullshit. Even less respect for folks like you who  refuse to own the bullshit they post when confronted with reality, like you just did.
> 
> You falsely claimed California laws were crafted to allow illegal aliens to vote. When you were shown what the law actually says, did you own up to your ludicrousness? No. You shifted your argument because you have no character to simply admit when you're wrong.
> 
> Who can respect that??
> 
> Stop bullshitting if you want respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Please.I like that, is that reverse psychology? A nasty prick mocks respect. Remind me, Why are you defending illegal aliens? Or are you just being a childish asshole pretending your opinion holds more weight than anyone else? Never mind, I answered my own question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries, huh?
> 
> I'm neither mocking respect nor defending illegals.
> 
> I'm pointing out you're lying about California laws (that's not defending illegals) and that I have no respect for liars (that's not mocking respect).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't the flame board, brother. Please, lay off the hateful stuff. We all see things differently, I get that. Why the hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We see things differently??
> 
> The law is clear as day. What you claimed is factually wrong. That's not a difference of opinion -- it's you lying. It could have been a simple mistake on your part; but with you refusing to own up to it, it's quite clearly a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The law has nothing to do with it....
> 
> Illegal aliens broke the law invading the country
> Obama told 'em never mind the law
> So.....they broke the law again to vote.
> 
> BTW.....how many illegal aliens are in the country?
Click to expand...

Idiot... she claimed the law says something it doesn't say. Can't you even follow a discussion?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was about voter fraud. I feel like I am channeling  gonzo Hunter Thomson .I  go to the Denver DMV. And three Mexicans get to take the test under a sign clearly marked, in English, ONLY ONE PERSON PER LINE. So, it seems probable that California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored"
> 
> Of course it is.
Click to expand...

LOL

And yet you can't prove it.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was about voter fraud. I feel like I am channeling  gonzo Hunter Thomson .I  go to the Denver DMV. And three Mexicans get to take the test under a sign clearly marked, in English, ONLY ONE PERSON PER LINE. So, it seems probable that California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored"
> 
> Of course it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs evidence, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news, superduperdupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this, blanko?
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> Most Democrats admit it.
Click to expand...

Idiot... a poll of Democrats who think illegals should vote is not evidence that California is ignoring their own laws.


----------



## charwin95

Slyhunter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times are you going to keep asking even though you get the same answer every single time?
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't an answer to the question I asked. So the answer to the question you asked would be, once I have an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a dumb question derived from CAIRCO an anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic.
> Political Chic, GreatGatsby and you are trying to force words in to our mouth. Let say if  5 illegals voted ------- from whatever CAIRCO calculations got the 50 millions illegals= 3 to 5 millions illegals voted.
> That's coming from CAIRCO.
> 
> No proof of 50 millions illegals in this country and no proof of 3 to 5 millions illegals voted---- That's dumb don't you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....anti immigration ( all immigrations ) racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic."
> 
> Now, now, you lying low-life.....let's keep this accurate:
> 
> "anti-illegal immigration, non- racist group being promoted by racist Political Chic."
> 
> 
> I'm a legal immigrant, and I'm not white.
> 
> 
> Put you in your place, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lying racist piece of shit.
> You've been promoting CAIRCO all this time and keep repeating the same stupid dumb nonsense question --- HOW MANY ILLEGALS IN THIS COUNTRY.
> 
> CAIRCO is an anti immigration (all immigration) racist group that don't like any foreigners in this country. This what you keep posting and promoting.
> You are a pathological liar.
> 
> So if you are a non white legal immigrant. CAIRO hates all immigrants black, brown or yellow people .  So WHY the hell you keep promoting CAIRCO? Stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. because they are stating the truth.
> 2. at least he quoted somebody, so did I. Dispute it with facts not bloviation.
Click to expand...


No they are not. Prove to me where they are stating the truth and facts. Conspiracy theory is not acceptable.


----------



## charwin95

toobfreak said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
Click to expand...


All we are asking is show us where 3 to 5 illegal aliens voted in 2016. Why is that too much to ask?


----------



## charwin95

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now see if you can find 3 million illegals who voted in 2016. Trump appreciates your sycophancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There are 40 million illegal aliens.
> 2. When all they have to do is lie and say they are a citizen to be able to vote
> 3. odds are a large percentage of those 40 million did just that. It's human nature.
> 
> Dispute my number, dispute my facts with facts of your own or stfu.
Click to expand...


1. What facts? How did you come up with 40 millions? Did you count the babies? 

2. Really? I mean really? All they have to do is lie they are allowed to vote? Just imagine Jose going to poll ---- Mi nombre es Jose quiero votar. 
Dude you've been abusing your white privileged for a long time. A white dude like you can go to a poll just lie and vote for Trump. Dude you are using yourself as an example. 

3. How did you come up with large percentage of those 40 millions did just that? 
It's human nature? This probably one of the top 10 most stupidest post I ever heard. Let me use your dumb scientific analogy------ As an example. Are you saying that a white race  human nature are racist? That's dumb don't you think?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored"
> 
> Of course it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs evidence, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news, superduperdupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this, blanko?
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> Most Democrats admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot... a poll of Democrats who think illegals should vote is not evidence that California is ignoring their own laws.
Click to expand...





"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org




 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All we are asking is show us where 3 to 5 illegal aliens voted in 2016. Why is that too much to ask?
Click to expand...



"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org




 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... they will be registered as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now see if you can find 3 million illegals who voted in 2016. Trump appreciates your sycophancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There are 40 million illegal aliens.
> 2. When all they have to do is lie and say they are a citizen to be able to vote
> 3. odds are a large percentage of those 40 million did just that. It's human nature.
> 
> Dispute my number, dispute my facts with facts of your own or stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. What facts? How did you come up with 40 millions? Did you count the babies?
> 
> 2. Really? I mean really? All they have to do is lie they are allowed to vote? Just imagine Jose going to poll ---- Mi nombre es Jose quiero votar.
> Dude you've been abusing your white privileged for a long time. A white dude like you can go to a poll just lie and vote for Trump. Dude you are using yourself as an example.
> 
> 3. How did you come up with large percentage of those 40 millions did just that?
> It's human nature? This probably one of the top 10 most stupidest post I ever heard. Let me use your dumb scientific analogy------ As an example. Are you saying that a white race  human nature are racist? That's dumb don't you think?
Click to expand...




Now....let's see if you are educable:

But....let's review the numbers for you:

1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.

Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.

*"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*

*Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?


*....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *


2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*

*And it is.*


Watch this:

3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes

"... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children. 

When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."* 
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research




_Increased the totals by 13%!!!
Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_

*Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*

And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.

But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.



4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*



5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*

*"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.



Journeymen *Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.

He concludes that:

*My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.


Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research

....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!

Gettin' nervous?


6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.

*The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*


----------



## sartre play

Please show me prof of just one dozen illegals voting . then we can talk.


----------



## charwin95

toobfreak said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now see if you can find 3 million illegals who voted in 2016. Trump appreciates your sycophancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way I can "see."  No way you can know not either.  Time will tell once Trump gets his voter roll database.  I'm guessing a lot more than you think.  And the database is one thing, but how many people use it more than once or in multiple locations, we might never know.
Click to expand...


So what happened when this Kobach find out that most of these cheaters like dead people voted for Trump? Now what? Who will validate these findings?  Where is the  check and balance of this commission? 
What is the integrity of this commission? 

Your buddies here are coming with their conspiracy garbage without any facts. There are thousands and thousands of republicans worked at the pools during election.So far none of those people came out saying any irregularities, NO republican senators, NO republican governors, NO republican Secretary of State ------ support Trump that 3 to 5 millions illegals voted in 2016. That's a fact.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now see if you can find 3 million illegals who voted in 2016. Trump appreciates your sycophancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way I can "see."  No way you can know not either.  Time will tell once Trump gets his voter roll database.  I'm guessing a lot more than you think.  And the database is one thing, but how many people use it more than once or in multiple locations, we might never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First of all....never use the term 'think' with reference to that dunce.
> 
> And, there's this:
> *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
Click to expand...


75 percent of illegals have fake SS, green cards? Where is your proof or any link? 

How many times do you have to keep posting these lies after lies? 

How many times do you have to post your fake link? This has been debunked in this thread couple of times. 

FACT CHECK: Did 5.7 Million 'Illegal Immigrants' Vote in the 2008 U.S. Election?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3 million followed the snake, Obama's, instructions and voted.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard estimates of 5, 10, 20 and 40 million illegals. The fact that the government can't even accurately estimate the number is bad enough.  Here are these people all brash enough to enter a country breaking the law and living somewhat in fear of being deported;  why would anyone then think they would stop at not trying to vote while here?  Especially if they have a party inviting them in, offering protection against our own government, and with the promise that voting them into office will greatly benefit you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps far more
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number......*
> 
> *And it is.*
> 
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen *Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> What percentage of that number would have to vote for Bill's wife's total number to be greater than that of Americans who voted for Trump?
> 4%.....5%........Looks like a sure thing, doesn't it: Donald Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote if we discount illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> So.....There may be as many as 60 to 80 million illegal aliens occupying territory in this country.
Click to expand...


Crap. Coming from CAIRCO?


----------



## charwin95

toobfreak said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, there's this:
> *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point well taken.  I've believed for a long while that the figure was around 5 million.  Not only are fake ID big business, the ID's are very good quality and mostly driven by people who can't get the real thing.  Then there are the states like CA that actively try to offer illegals drivers licenses and things.  Real ID's, which then open the door for them getting MORE real ID's!  You KNOW they are voting, and not just a few.  How on the one hand the Dems can argue for the importance and sanctity of our elections, worry over Russia interference, then do a 180 and say:  Illegals?  Not a problem, and actually FIGHT AGAINST voter identification.
Click to expand...


Nonsense.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read adios, a lot of good infor there, but Ms Coulter has been known to use questionable stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From one factchecker:
> 
> "With Coulter, I did the same thing when reading her books. I investigated several of her claims. The difference is, with everyone else I found an error within the first few issues I investigated. *With Coulter, I never found an error, so I decided she was a good scholar. *
> 
> To be objective, I used a random method. I'd already tried checking things that stood out to me. This time I investigated *10 random footnotes* from her books. For each one, I picked a book, then I selected a chapter with a random number generator, then I went to the footnotes for that chapter and selected one with a random number generator. Whatever was randomly chosen, I committed to investigate it and reach a conclusion, even if it was hard; reselecting any footnotes would compromise objectivity.
> 
> This is not a perfect approach. If 1% of Coulter's footnotes are mistaken, I could miss it. Maybe she approaches her columns with a different respect for scholarship than the books I'm checking (why?). Maybe she has mistakes with no footnote. If I missed something, please tell me (with specifics!). Leave a comment below or email me curi@curi.us
> 
> In my experience, I often find scholarship errors within the first three things I check for an author. Because errors are so common, I think a spot check like this is valuable. If you doubt how common errors are, I recommend you fact check some other authors. Plus, I've already read Coulter's books and checked a few claims I found suspicious, so adding random checking provides good variety and objectivity. And, while reading, I already had the opportunity to spot claims in her books that should have a footnote but don't, or notice other issues.
> 
> I checked 10 randomly selected footnotes from 5 Ann Coulter books. For each one, I present my analysis below and* I score Coulter's scholarship from 0 to 5 points. Her final average score was 5, which is perfect. (I decided on the scoring system before I started.) I found no scholarship errors. Well done! *
> 
> In addition to fact checking Coulter myself, I also reviewed other people's criticism and fact checking of Coulter. Click through for details; in summary,* their own scholarship was terrible. Also, my friend fact checked one random Coulter cite I gave him, which was correct."*
> Curiosity – Fact Checking Ann Coulter
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing her critics: Curiosity – Reviewing Ann Coulter's Critics
Click to expand...


You fact and check only to fit your immoral post. Lie after lie.


----------



## PoliticalChic

sartre play said:


> Please show me prof of just one dozen illegals voting . then we can talk.




What ever would make you imagine (I almost said think) that I have any desire to 'talk' to you????


----------



## charwin95

MaryL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is well documented.
> 
> This one of the top ten dumbest post that idiots like you keep posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She nailed you, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of ireted people can be so naive as to belive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is well documented.
> 
> This one of the top ten dumbest post that idiots like you keep posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She nailed you, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just blasted her stupidity. And she nailed  me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
Click to expand...


Mary you are confused. Sanctuary cities and DL vehicle code 12801.9 are separate entities. One is for the city and one is for individual DL. 

Sanctuary cities are cooperating with the federal government that I can tell you. What happened in San Francisco with Kate was an embarrassment to all sanctuary cities especially they are using that as an example. That said-----  sanctuary cities are turning over the real criminals to ICE but they will NOT turn them in for misdemeanors like child support, expired DL, broken tail lights. 

DL for illegals are only mean for driver license. Period nothing more. The notion of using that to go vote or for something else is pure ludicrous. What happened if they did that and they get caught by a Republican/Democrat workers? 
Why would they risk their future from one lousy vote?


----------



## charwin95

MaryL said:


> San Francisco and  Denver are sanctuary cities. What is ironic about Liberal progressive establishments in both cities? The HUGE rise in the standard  of living  caused by the influx of wealthy well educated liberals. They drive up the cost of living, pricing people out of housing markets.Liberal whites cluster into an area, create these little islands that exclude poor and middle class. Which is weird, because Liberals present themselves as defenders of the  poor,  and help "immigrants and refugees", these cities push out middle and lower class families who are in turn forced to flee as economic  refugees. In Denver, the huge numbers of homeless people is disturbing. But we need to...help poor people people from Mexico because they are "refugees"? The disconnect with liberals is mind boggling.



How do you know they are liberals? I'm
having a problem distinguishing the difference between a liberals and conservatives. Can you help me?


----------



## toobfreak

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All we are asking is show us where 3 to 5 illegal aliens voted in 2016. Why is that too much to ask?
Click to expand...


Because AS I ALREADY ANSWERED IN ANOTHER post, you and I know that neither of us has the data available to us to prove anything!!!  Either argument for or against the claim is based purely on conjecture and circumstantial evidence, but on logic alone, the circumstances support that SOME illegals vote.  What number?  0,1% or 76% of the illegal populace?  The government doesn't even have a clear estimate of HOW MANY illegals there are!  Their guess could be 5 or 10 million off!  So, we will have to wait for the Trump/Sessions crackdown on illegals and for their eventual success in getting all of the public records from the states and crunching them in a big computer.  It will happen, might take a few years with all the resistance being put up, but it will happen and then there will no longer be any need to guess.  Can't wait to see the results!  I think the nation will be SHOCKED at the actual confirmed figure.


----------



## charwin95

toobfreak said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco and  Denver are sanctuary cities. What is ironic about Liberal progressive establishments in both cities? The HUGE rise in the standard  of living  caused by the influx of wealthy well educated liberals. They drive up the cost of living, pricing people out of housing markets.Liberal whites cluster into an area, create these little islands that exclude poor and middle class. Which is weird, because Liberals present themselves as defenders of the  poor,  and help "immigrants and refugees", these cities push out middle and lower class families who are in turn forced to flee as economic  refugees. In Denver, the huge numbers of homeless people are disturbing. But we need to...help poor people people from Mexico because they are "refugees"? The disconnect with liberals is mind boggling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals do that in every area of life they get involved in.  They build conclaves in companies, media and education, then organize like a virus to collectively keep anyone else out who is not part of the "team."  They just don't hold up well if forced to compete or even explain themselves.  That is why when confronted, they can never give a clear, logical explanation for what they do and believe, and they immediately fall back on ad hominem attacks.  Look at all the posters here who don't like Trump----  what do they hold against him?  He is fat, orange, senile and treasonous, but asked to show evidence of any of those things, they cannot. The best thing that can be said about the Left is that they consistently say one thing then do the very opposite themselves------  and will never see it at least admit to it.  Worse, you can always tell what they are up to, because they will attack YOU for it.  A case of:  Thou Doth Protest Too Much!
> 
> Bad wiring in the head.
Click to expand...


How do you know the difference between a liberals and conservative when they build companies? 
Are you saying that conservatives don't know how to create and move businesses?


----------



## charwin95

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of ireted people can be so naive as to belive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And that's why you slithered back to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed, you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignored and riddled with dodges to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None that you can find.
> 
> Motor voter is a computerized system which filters out AB-60 licenses so that they're not even registered to vote with the Secretary of State.
> 
> For those registering online or in person, the ID they provide is also electronically validated; such as social security numbers which are validated with the Social Security Administration.
Click to expand...


That woman is beyond stupid.


----------



## toobfreak

charwin95 said:


> 75 percent of illegals have fake SS, green cards? Where is your proof or any link?




I should point out to all you people who are link-crazy, the internet is not a good source of information. Even Snopes has been questioned about its veracity and impartiality in some cases.  I generally don't give full shrift to any site unless it is an official site or one of historically high integrity that is quoting from an official site.


----------



## charwin95

MaryL said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of ireted people can be so naive as to belive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remain as stupid as ever. She actually idiotically claimed California laws allow illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> They don't...
> 
> *California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9*
> 
> *(d)(2) The license shall bear the following notice:  “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes.  This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.  It does not establish eligibility for employment, voter registration, or public benefits.”*​
> She _nailed_ no one but herself with that bit of idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, if San Francisco, a santuary city,  is willing to defy Federal immigration law(s), what's going to stop them from ignoring *Vehicle Code - VEH § 12801.9?  *Please, like this argument ends the debate. I am from Denver, Colorado. And it's a legitimate concern that government representatives seem willing to ignore laws  and the wishes of their constituents  in order to pander to "immigration" activist groups. YUP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond stupid. Your claim wasn't that the laws are being ignored, it was that laws were written to allow illegals to vote.
> 
> With your idiocy exposed by the actual law (as opposed to your hallucinations), you try to change your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question to you is: Wen did you become such an intolerant  jerk? A little respect goes a long way. Curb you dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intolerant of stupid fake news/ hate that makes you a dupe of the greedy a-hole megarich? Yes we are. I'm sure you're a lovely lady otherwise. See sig last line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, er,  what? I am just asking you to be more respectful . Is that a threat to you?  Sig lines are like bumper stickers, I don't read them,  they are meaningless twaddle. What do YOU know of this issue? What's your dog in this fight?
Click to expand...


I am trying to give you some respect but your post with  Toobreak are full of lies, dishonest, distortions and just unbelievable pure lunatic. Go to bed and take your meds.


----------



## toobfreak

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, there's this:
> *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point well taken.  I've believed for a long while that the figure was around 5 million.  Not only are fake ID big business, the ID's are very good quality and mostly driven by people who can't get the real thing.  Then there are the states like CA that actively try to offer illegals drivers licenses and things.  Real ID's, which then open the door for them getting MORE real ID's!  You KNOW they are voting, and not just a few.  How on the one hand the Dems can argue for the importance and sanctity of our elections, worry over Russia interference, then do a 180 and say:  Illegals?  Not a problem, and actually FIGHT AGAINST voter identification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
Click to expand...


Since 2/3rds of my statements are a matter of public record which you can go out and verify for yourself, and the other third solid conjecture taken from known things, and since you wrote a single, simple dismissive word specific to nothing, I count your response as being worth the paper it was written on.


----------



## toobfreak

charwin95 said:


> How do you know the difference between a liberals and conservative when they build companies?
> Are you saying that conservatives don't know how to create and move businesses?



If you have to ask such a question then you really don't understand the mentality or philosophy of either.


----------



## charwin95

MaryL said:


> This thread was about voter fraud. I feel like I am channeling  gonzo Hunter Thomson .I  go to the Denver DMV. And three Mexicans get to take the test under a sign clearly marked, in English, ONLY ONE PERSON PER LINE. So, it seems probable that California's law that forbids  illegals from voting, might also get ignored.



Didn't I blasted this before?

Here is the problem. You and your fiends here posted so many garbage that post like that is unbelievable.

So in Denver DMV purposely allow that to happen?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> ]



So you posted the DL for illegals. Now you know. Good for proving your stupidity.


----------



## charwin95

MaryL said:


> Meanwhile back at the ranch, I see this huge number of homeless people living in squalor under tarps and in tents.We have our own  poor and refugees. I see it every day, it's disgusting we worry about illegal aliens,Let's fix this country, let's worry about our own first.



Let me guess. You didn't took a picture.
Only idiots that will believe that crap are your friends.


----------



## PoliticalChic

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All we are asking is show us where 3 to 5 illegal aliens voted in 2016. Why is that too much to ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because AS I ALREADY ANSWERED IN ANOTHER post, you and I know that neither of us has the data available to us to prove anything!!!  Either argument for or against the claim is based purely on conjecture and circumstantial evidence, but on logic alone, the circumstances support that SOME illegals vote.  What number?  0,1% or 76% of the illegal populace?  The government doesn't even have a clear estimate of HOW MANY illegals there are!  Their guess could be 5 or 10 million off!  So, we will have to wait for the Trump/Sessions crackdown on illegals and for their eventual success in getting all of the public records from the states and crunching them in a big computer.  It will happen, might take a few years with all the resistance being put up, but it will happen and then there will no longer be any need to guess.  Can't wait to see the results!  I think the nation will be SHOCKED at the actual confirmed figure.
Click to expand...



"....based purely on conjecture and circumstantial evidence, but on logic alone, the circumstances support that SOME illegals vote. What number? 0,1% or 76% of the illegal populace?"

I must beg to differ, tooby.

The crux of this issue....before one may discuss percentages that voted, is how many illegal aliens reside in this country.

And your post, which includes "The government doesn't even have a clear estimate of HOW MANY illegals there are!  Their guess could be 5 or 10 million off!" hints as a far smaller number than reality does.


The number is between 40 and 80 million.

And based on those numbers, the studies of earlier indicia....about 6%, would easily account for the alleged 'popular vote' win by the career criminal.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you posted the DL for illegals. Now you know. Good for proving your stupidity.
Click to expand...




What do you suppose is the reason is that Democrats provide this sort of documentation for invaders of our nation?
Hmmmmm???


You have my permission to continue behaving thus:


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All we are asking is show us where 3 to 5 illegal aliens voted in 2016. Why is that too much to ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... they will be registered as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...


I don't have to guess any thing stupid.
I need facts not from a garbage conspiracy theory. 

Do you honestly believe that the federal government allow that kind of fraud inside the DMV? Any republicans running for office could have used that as a tool against democrats. 
So far only lunatic people that keep saying that are people like you.


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> The crux of this issue....before one may discuss percentages that voted, is how many illegal aliens reside in this country.
> 
> And your post, which includes "The government doesn't even have a clear estimate of HOW MANY illegals there are!  Their guess could be 5 or 10 million off!" hints as a far smaller number than reality does.
> 
> The number is between 40 and 80 million.
> 
> And based on those numbers, the studies of earlier indicia....about 6%, would easily account for the alleged 'popular vote' win by the career criminal.



Hey, who am I to disagree?!  I was merely trying to give the other party the benefit of the doubt and be as magnanimous as possible trying to agree on some things.  Bottom line:  we need the Trump Admin to figure out what the REAL NUMBER is, and clean the voter rolls of all invalid and illegal registrations so that our votes really do mean something, so that if people want to throw the national popular vote out there, at least we know it is accurate!  Still won't count for sh---t, though.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All we are asking is show us where 3 to 5 illegal aliens voted in 2016. Why is that too much to ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... they will be registered as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to guess any thing stupid.
> I need facts not from a garbage conspiracy theory.
> 
> Do you honestly believe that the federal government allow that kind of fraud inside the DMV? Any republicans running for office could have used that as a tool against democrats.
> So far only lunatic people that keep saying that are people like you.
Click to expand...



"Do you honestly believe that the federal government allow that kind of fraud inside the DMV?"

Even you can't be this stupid.

a. It is exactly the reason the Democrats authorized the DMV to register voters.

b. The cur, Obama, even told illegals to go out and vote and there'd be no untoward consequences.


Both logic and the evidence is that multiple millions of illegal aliens voted.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now see if you can find 3 million illegals who voted in 2016. Trump appreciates your sycophancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There are 40 million illegal aliens.
> 2. When all they have to do is lie and say they are a citizen to be able to vote
> 3. odds are a large percentage of those 40 million did just that. It's human nature.
> 
> Dispute my number, dispute my facts with facts of your own or stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. What facts? How did you come up with 40 millions? Did you count the babies?
> 
> 2. Really? I mean really? All they have to do is lie they are allowed to vote? Just imagine Jose going to poll ---- Mi nombre es Jose quiero votar.
> Dude you've been abusing your white privileged for a long time. A white dude like you can go to a poll just lie and vote for Trump. Dude you are using yourself as an example.
> 
> 3. How did you come up with large percentage of those 40 millions did just that?
> It's human nature? This probably one of the top 10 most stupidest post I ever heard. Let me use your dumb scientific analogy------ As an example. Are you saying that a white race  human nature are racist? That's dumb don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....let's see if you are educable:
> 
> But....let's review the numbers for you:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*
> 
> *And it is.*
> 
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen *Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
Click to expand...


Do you expect me to read or believe any of your garbage post? You keep using CAIRCO again it's a bias anti immigration racist group. Is that supposed to be credible? So spare me your lunatic post. STFU. Go to bed and don't forget your meds.


----------



## sartre play

PoliticalChic said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me prof of just one dozen illegals voting . then we can talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever would make you imagine (I almost said think) that I have any desire to 'talk' to you????
Click to expand...

Not asking you to reply to me, just to the question.


----------



## PoliticalChic

toobfreak said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crux of this issue....before one may discuss percentages that voted, is how many illegal aliens reside in this country.
> 
> And your post, which includes "The government doesn't even have a clear estimate of HOW MANY illegals there are!  Their guess could be 5 or 10 million off!" hints as a far smaller number than reality does.
> 
> The number is between 40 and 80 million.
> 
> And based on those numbers, the studies of earlier indicia....about 6%, would easily account for the alleged 'popular vote' win by the career criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, who am I to disagree?!  I was merely trying to give the other party the benefit of the doubt and be as magnanimous as possible trying to agree on some things.  Bottom line:  we need the Trump Admin to figure out what the REAL NUMBER is, and clean the voter rolls of all invalid and illegal registrations so that our votes really do mean something, so that if people want to throw the national popular vote out there, at least we know it is accurate!  Still won't count for sh---t, though.
Click to expand...




" I was merely trying to give the other party the benefit of the doubt and be as magnanimous as possible trying to agree on some things."

We function on different plans of action, tooby.....

Mine is: 
_Trample the weak and hurtle the dead._


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now see if you can find 3 million illegals who voted in 2016. Trump appreciates your sycophancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There are 40 million illegal aliens.
> 2. When all they have to do is lie and say they are a citizen to be able to vote
> 3. odds are a large percentage of those 40 million did just that. It's human nature.
> 
> Dispute my number, dispute my facts with facts of your own or stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. What facts? How did you come up with 40 millions? Did you count the babies?
> 
> 2. Really? I mean really? All they have to do is lie they are allowed to vote? Just imagine Jose going to poll ---- Mi nombre es Jose quiero votar.
> Dude you've been abusing your white privileged for a long time. A white dude like you can go to a poll just lie and vote for Trump. Dude you are using yourself as an example.
> 
> 3. How did you come up with large percentage of those 40 millions did just that?
> It's human nature? This probably one of the top 10 most stupidest post I ever heard. Let me use your dumb scientific analogy------ As an example. Are you saying that a white race  human nature are racist? That's dumb don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....let's see if you are educable:
> 
> But....let's review the numbers for you:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 2. Determining the number of illegals is significant. Democrats will want to pretend that it is the lowest estimate....
> If there are 12 million or so illegals living here, well...then it's easier to deny that they represent Bill's wife's supposed victory in the popular vote.
> But...*..if it's a far greater number.......*
> 
> *And it is.*
> 
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes
> 
> "... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.
> 
> When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Increased the totals by 13%!!!
> Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_
> 
> *Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*
> 
> And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.
> 
> But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*
> 
> *"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Journeymen *Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> 
> He concludes that:
> 
> *My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.
> 
> 
> Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> 
> ....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!
> 
> Gettin' nervous?
> 
> 
> 6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.
> 
> *The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to read or believe any of your garbage post? You keep using CAIRCO again it's a bias anti immigration racist group. Is that supposed to be credible? So spare me your lunatic post. STFU. Go to bed and don't forget your meds.
Click to expand...




Stop lying.

I quoted the experts in the field and on site.

3.* James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, *writes

"... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.

When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research




_Increased the totals by 13%!!!
Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_

*Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*

And that isn't counting family members brought in under the law.

But....ask a lying Liberal....and the number is still 11 million.



4. So....is it still 11 million?.....or is *the number of illegal aliens to over 40 million?*



5. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*

*"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007]. A DHS report, Border Apprehensions:* 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.



Journeymen *Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.

He concludes that:

*My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.


Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research

....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!

Gettin' nervous?


6. But other *Border Patrol agents* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.

*The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*


Democrats are criminals
Your candidate was a career criminal
Illegal aliens are criminals
A President who tells illegals to vote is a criminal
Illegals who voted are criminals.


Birds of a feather......


----------



## toobfreak

charwin95 said:


> Do you honestly believe that the federal government allow that kind of fraud inside the DMV?



Right on!  Our government who gives guns to criminal factions in other countries and topples leaders, invades countries and assassinates people it doesn't like, and whose president overtly LIES to the nation telling them they can keep their doctor and will save $2500 a year when he KNEW that was a total lie, would NEVER allow fraud in the DMV!  What an outrageous assertion!

CAN YOU IMAGINE if Donald went out and made such totally fictitious claims that were later not only found out totally wrong, but that he had KNOWINGLY made them as total lies, CAN YOU IMAGINE the outrage on this board, on in the media on CNN, MSNBC and the MSM????  Can you imagine how Maxine would rail about it???  But what did they all have to say when Obama ACTUALLY DID THAT?





What the Left ALWAYS has to say when they are caught in a lie.  One of the ways we know THEY KNOW they are full of bull.

I just wish the GOP would occasionally show a little of the same moxie.  Not folding like a deck of cards the way Sessions did.

DO YOU KNOW that just yesterday when a senate hearing on Russia and Trump turned to some of the GOP calling for an expansion of the probe to include ALL suspicious Russian activity, including Hillary's "Foundation,"  her Uranium deal, and getting HUGE payments for speeches, that the Democrats immediately stood up and ENDED THE HEARING?!


----------



## charwin95

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 percent of illegals have fake SS, green cards? Where is your proof or any link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should point out to all you people who are link-crazy, the internet is not a good source of information. Even Snopes has been questioned about its veracity and impartiality in some cases.  I generally don't give full shrift to any site unless it is an official site or one of historically high integrity that is quoting from an official site.
Click to expand...


In short you are nothing but a lying lunatic. Since all of you plugged in a lot of garbage lying  post it's only natural that we ask for proof. 
What high integrity are you talking about? You are supporting CAIRCO a well known racist anti immigration (all immigration) group. Is that supposed to be a credible and worth any kind of integrity? 

I ask you a question. 75 percent of illegals have fake SS and green card. Where is your proof? Or you pulled that from your ass? Answer my question. 
Why the hell post all these lies?

If you have questions about snopes integrity---- post it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

As with any crime, the elements boil down to* motive, means and opportunity.*

Democrats have the motive....votes by illegals.
Democrats have the means...the motor voter bill and the DMV
Democrats have the opportunity....such as this:
*"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*

“It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."

“More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote



The bottom line: Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote.


----------



## sartre play

Just how stupid would you have to be to go to a polling place with fake ID looking maybe like a Mexican, maybe not having good English, to vote maybe not even who running or how to vote, if you can find a dozen who did I would believe you that maybe there's more but never a million, not even 500 thousand


----------



## PoliticalChic

sartre play said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me prof of just one dozen illegals voting . then we can talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever would make you imagine (I almost said think) that I have any desire to 'talk' to you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not asking you to reply to me, just to the question.
Click to expand...



You've been dissed and dismissed.
Be gone.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> "....based purely on conjecture and circumstantial evidence, but on logic alone, the circumstances support that SOME illegals vote. What number? 0,1% or 76% of the illegal populace?".



Based on all the studies that have actually counted numbers, including those done by Kobach in his own state, you're looking at about 0.0001%


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 percent of illegals have fake SS, green cards? Where is your proof or any link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should point out to all you people who are link-crazy, the internet is not a good source of information. Even Snopes has been questioned about its veracity and impartiality in some cases.  I generally don't give full shrift to any site unless it is an official site or one of historically high integrity that is quoting from an official site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In short you are nothing but a lying lunatic. Since all of you plugged in a lot of garbage lying  post it's only natural that we ask for proof.
> What high integrity are you talking about? You are supporting CAIRCO a well known racist anti immigration (all immigration) group. Is that supposed to be a credible and worth any kind of integrity?
> 
> I ask you a question. 75 percent of illegals have fake SS and green card. Where is your proof? Or you pulled that from your ass? Answer my question.
> Why the hell post all these lies?
> 
> If you have questions about snopes integrity---- post it.
Click to expand...




".....legal immigrants are well vetted, and if they have criminal records in their countries of origin they are generally ineligible for admission to American.

The same cannot be said for illegal aliens because virtually all adult, illegal aliens commit felonies in order to procure the documents they need to get jobs, to drive and to obtain other benefits that are restricted to U.S. citizens.  

The vast majority of illegal aliens use fraudulently obtained Social Security numbers.  They possess fake drivers’ licenses, phony “green cards,” fraudulent birth certificates and any other documents that U.S. citizens and legal residents have.  In addition, they falsify I-9 forms under penalty of perjury. Thus, the average illegal alien routinely commits multiple felonies –forgery, Social Security fraud, identity theft, and perjury."
Most illegal aliens routinely commit felonies


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> b. The cur, Obama, even told illegals to go out and vote and there'd be no untoward consequences.
> .



You must have eaten a lot of lead paint as a child, because both your cognition and short term memory match that of a goldfish.

Obama said to go out and vote to a us citizen (michelle rodreiguez)   She was the one who asked the question what would happen if she voted, that was the question Obama answered.   No matter who Obama was speaking to, you would pretend he was speaking to an illegal alien.


----------



## postman

sartre play said:


> Just how stupid would you have to be to go to a polling place with fake ID looking maybe like a Mexican, maybe not having good English, to vote maybe not even who running or how to vote, if you can find a dozen who did I would believe you that maybe there's more but never a million, not even 500 thousand



Just how stupid do you have to be, to be a republican poll watcher, who sees somebody using a fake ID, and not say anything.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> b. The cur, Obama, even told illegals to go out and vote and there'd be no untoward consequences.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have eaten a lot of lead paint as a child, because both your cognition and short term memory match that of a goldfish.
> 
> Obama said to go out and vote to a us citizen (michelle rodreiguez)   She was the one who asked the question what would happen is she voted, and that the question Obama answered.   No matter who Obama was speaking to, you would pretend he was speaking to an illegal alien.
Click to expand...



"You must have eaten a lot of lead paint as a child, because both your cognition and short term memory match that of a goldfish."

Care to match educational resumes, Lostman?


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> Thus, the average illegal alien routinely commits multiple felonies –forgery, Social Security fraud, identity theft, and perjury."



Just like the average Trump associate.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> b. The cur, Obama, even told illegals to go out and vote and there'd be no untoward consequences.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have eaten a lot of lead paint as a child, because both your cognition and short term memory match that of a goldfish.
> 
> Obama said to go out and vote to a us citizen (michelle rodreiguez)   She was the one who asked the question what would happen is she voted, and that the question Obama answered.   No matter who Obama was speaking to, you would pretend he was speaking to an illegal alien.
Click to expand...



"Obama said to go out and vote to a us citizen...."

That's a lie.


**


*Transcript:*

*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]
*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]

*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*




_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> Care to match educational resumes, Lostman?



Do honorary doctorates count?


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> *RODRIGUEZ:*
> _*So if I vote*, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> 
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, *you are a citizen yourself*. _



Just read the actual question asked, and answer given.

*RODRIGUEZ:*
_*So if I vote*, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_


*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when* you* vote, *you are a citizen yourself*._


----------



## PoliticalChic

Gee....I just took a look at the OP, and notice that nearly fifty readers have added an emoticon of agreement with same.


It's good to see those sorts of numbers on the board who have announced that they are ready to confront the lies of the Liberal/Democrat criminals.
Seems lots are also ready to challenge the fake news that permeates the political landscape.

It's hope for America.


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee....I just took a look at the OP, and notice that nearly fifty readers have added an emoticon of agreement with same..



If they're Trump voters, they've demonstrated agreeing with the most disagreeable of things.  When Trump claimed the biggest inaugural crowd ever in Washington DC, they agreed.  When Trump said Obama wiretapped Trump Tower, they agreed. When Trump said he would repeal and replace Obamacare within his first 100 days, and it would be easy, they agreed.  When Trump said he would provide wonderful terrific healthcare that would cover more people, and cost a lot less, they agreed.

Face it, they would agree with anything Trump wants them to agree to, no matter how stupid.


----------



## toobfreak

charwin95 said:


> Do you expect me to read or believe any of your garbage post? You keep using CAIRCO again it's a bias anti immigration racist group. Is that supposed to be credible? So spare me your lunatic post. STFU. Go to bed and don't forget your meds.



*TRANSLATION TO ENGLISH: Don't talk to me.  I don't have a good answer for anything you say.*


----------



## charwin95

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, there's this:
> *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point well taken.  I've believed for a long while that the figure was around 5 million.  Not only are fake ID big business, the ID's are very good quality and mostly driven by people who can't get the real thing.  Then there are the states like CA that actively try to offer illegals drivers licenses and things.  Real ID's, which then open the door for them getting MORE real ID's!  You KNOW they are voting, and not just a few.  How on the one hand the Dems can argue for the importance and sanctity of our elections, worry over Russia interference, then do a 180 and say:  Illegals?  Not a problem, and actually FIGHT AGAINST voter identification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since 2/3rds of my statements are a matter of public record which you can go out and verify for yourself, and the other third solid conjecture taken from known things, and since you wrote a single, simple dismissive word specific to nothing, I count your response as being worth the paper it was written on.
Click to expand...


GARBAGE. . 

I do not have to go to public records and verify any of that bullshit. Since you posted all these lies YOU provide the records. Not me. I'm waiting. 

I live here and California and I can tell you. YOU don't know what you are taking about.
Again the DL is only for driving purposes noting more but you and Mary and others are keep plugging all these lies. They cannot use that for anything else. 
Open door for more REAL ID. Really? Like what and where they can use that for something else? 
Where is your proof of the 75 percent? 
Illegals are voting ----- Where are your proof? 

High quality fake ID? Are you talking about library cards? In order to make a fake high quality DL you need million $ investment. 
Fake SS number looks real but a simple verification will exposed any illegality. You've been watching too much movie. 

ANSWER MY QUESTIONS.


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> We function on different plans of action, tooby.....
> 
> Mine is:
> _Trample the weak and hurtle the dead._




What can I say?  I'm feeling mellow and generous today.  Tomorrow I will trample and hurtle.  I gave someone the chance to quit trying to always polarize the issue and us both speak from a common frame of reference for a change.  I'm better than the Left and know they would never extend the same civility to me which is why conservatives are better people.  We try to be fair, at least occasionally.


----------



## charwin95

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know the difference between a liberals and conservative when they build companies?
> Are you saying that conservatives don't know how to create and move businesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask such a question then you really don't understand the mentality or philosophy of either.
Click to expand...


No dude. I'm asking you a question. How do you know when a business or any business belongs to a liberals or conservative? How can you tell? Is there a written in their forehead, company logo or display Liberal or Conservative? 
I own a business and I know tons and tons of businesses and owners and I have no idea what are the differences.
Please do tell me.


----------



## MaryL

charwin95 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile back at the ranch, I see this huge number of homeless people living in squalor under tarps and in tents.We have our own  poor and refugees. I see it every day, it's disgusting we worry about illegal aliens,Let's fix this country, let's worry about our own first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. You didn't took a picture.
> Only idiots that will believe that crap are your friends.
Click to expand...

You "BLASTED THIS" before"? Um, remind me, what do you mean by "blasting"? And, Whom did you blast, me for reporting it, or the DMV for allowing it? Judging by your nasty and childish shtick you want to control the narrative by shutting down freedom of speech. Blast away, master blaster.


----------



## postman

charwin95 said:


> I live here and California and I can tell you. YOU don't know what you are taking about.
> Again the DL is only for driving purposes noting more but you and Mary and others are keep plugging all these lies.* They cannot use that for anything else.* .



They will quote a study they heard of,  that says 75% of illegal aliens with California drivers licenses, use that license to register to vote in other states.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you posted the DL for illegals. Now you know. Good for proving your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suppose is the reason is that Democrats provide this sort of documentation for invaders of our nation?
> Hmmmmm???
> 
> 
> You have my permission to continue behaving thus:
> 
> View attachment 140821
Click to expand...


Since you are an immigrant you are also an invaders. Right?
Good keep posting your stupidity.


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> Democrats are criminals
> Your candidate was a career criminal
> Illegal aliens are criminals
> A President who tells illegals to vote is a criminal
> Illegals who voted are criminals.
> Birds of a feather......



To a liberal, crime and law are all relative, fleeting and subject to interpretation.  The Left thinks they are the champions of justice and sometimes things are just not just, and that is their rationale for Sanctuary Cities.  They tell themselves they are doing it for the poor defenseless illegal being crushed under the wheels of inequity all the while they really know down deep behind closed doors they do it to boost their potential voters.  Their ends always justify their means.  Kinda like ISIS.


----------



## toobfreak

charwin95 said:


> What high integrity are you talking about? You are supporting CAIRCO



Moron.  Do you know who you are even talking to?  I never brought them up!  I don't even know who they are and only heard of them earlier today reading this thread.



> ask you a question. 75 percent of illegals have fake SS and green card. Where is your proof? Or you pulled that from your ass? Answer my question.



Dear assface, I never said 75% of illegals had fake ID.  You have the wrong person again.  How would anyone know that for certain anyway?  But there IS a big fake ID market and illegals are one of the prime consumers of them.  Just check the FBI stats on percentages found on illegals arrested.



> you have questions about snopes integrity---- post it.



I guess you don't know that Snopes is under a lot of heat and has had funding cut because of their moving into the political arena promoting agendas?  Do you really think that everyone there are men of virtue who never for the slightest moment let their personal views influence their reports!  Well, I gave you a shot at a reasonable conversation trying to meet you half way on some points but I see now I'd have better luck trying to reason with Maxine Waters.  You only have one channel on your TV set.


----------



## postman

toobfreak said:


> To a liberal, crime and law are all relative....



Why won't Trump release his taxes, and why did Trump warn Mueller not to look into his family finances?
Where there's smoke, there's a ton of mafia and Russian money behind Trump projects.

As Tom Cruise said in Jerry Mcguire, 'launder me the money'


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> As with any crime, the elements boil down to* motive, means and opportunity.*
> 
> Democrats have the motive....votes by illegals.
> Democrats have the means...the motor voter bill and the DMV
> Democrats have the opportunity....such as this:
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> 
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line: Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote.



Did you read your link? 
This just shows how disgusting human being you are. You purposely remove Albertson blasting Cegavske stupidity. 




Daily Caller: These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.


----------



## MaryL

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you posted the DL for illegals. Now you know. Good for proving your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suppose is the reason is that Democrats provide this sort of documentation for invaders of our nation?
> Hmmmmm???
> 
> 
> You have my permission to continue behaving thus:
> 
> View attachment 140821
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are an immigrant you are also an invaders. Right?
> Good keep posting your stupidity.
Click to expand...

What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?


----------



## charwin95

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly believe that the federal government allow that kind of fraud inside the DMV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right on!  Our government who gives guns to criminal factions in other countries and topples leaders, invades countries and assassinates people it doesn't like, and whose president overtly LIES to the nation telling them they can keep their doctor and will save $2500 a year when he KNEW that was a total lie, would NEVER allow fraud in the DMV!  What an outrageous assertion!
> 
> CAN YOU IMAGINE if Donald went out and made such totally fictitious claims that were later not only found out totally wrong, but that he had KNOWINGLY made them as total lies, CAN YOU IMAGINE the outrage on this board, on in the media on CNN, MSNBC and the MSM????  Can you imagine how Maxine would rail about it???  But what did they all have to say when Obama ACTUALLY DID THAT?
> 
> View attachment 140826
> 
> What the Left ALWAYS has to say when they are caught in a lie.  One of the ways we know THEY KNOW they are full of bull.
> 
> I just wish the GOP would occasionally show a little of the same moxie.  Not folding like a deck of cards the way Sessions did.
> 
> DO YOU KNOW that just yesterday when a senate hearing on Russia and Trump turned to some of the GOP calling for an expansion of the probe to include ALL suspicious Russian activity, including Hillary's "Foundation,"  her Uranium deal, and getting HUGE payments for speeches, that the Democrats immediately stood up and ENDED THE HEARING?!
Click to expand...



Spare me your bullshit. If you want to bring all of that then open another thread. 
Dude you are deflecting big time. We are talking about Illegal alien votes. Stay with the topics junior. 
Try again.


----------



## charwin95

postman said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how stupid would you have to be to go to a polling place with fake ID looking maybe like a Mexican, maybe not having good English, to vote maybe not even who running or how to vote, if you can find a dozen who did I would believe you that maybe there's more but never a million, not even 500 thousand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just how stupid do you have to be, to be a republican poll watcher, who sees somebody using a fake ID, and not say anything.
Click to expand...


Of those thousands and thousands republican poll watchers and workers NONE ZERO has come forward of any irregularities. Except these snowflakes.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you posted the DL for illegals. Now you know. Good for proving your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suppose is the reason is that Democrats provide this sort of documentation for invaders of our nation?
> Hmmmmm???
> 
> 
> You have my permission to continue behaving thus:
> 
> View attachment 140821
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are an immigrant you are also an invaders. Right?
> Good keep posting your stupidity.
Click to expand...





Let's confront and eradicate the greatest of the lies that Democrats/Liberals are (in)famous for.....conflating legal immigration with the sort that you Leftists both advance and attempt to hide.


My sort came here legally, obeying all of the protocols.

The sort you are attempting to camouflage in this thread are invaders.




As with any crime, the elements boil down to* motive, means and opportunity.*

Democrats have the motive....votes by illegals.
Democrats have the means...the motor voter bill and the DMV
Democrats have the opportunity....such as this:
*"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*

“It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."

“More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote



The bottom line: Trump won both the electoral college and the popular vote.




Scum like you attempt to slander all who oppose you.
As the axiom goes, To see what the Left is doing, note what they claim about the other side.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you posted the DL for illegals. Now you know. Good for proving your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suppose is the reason is that Democrats provide this sort of documentation for invaders of our nation?
> Hmmmmm???
> 
> 
> You have my permission to continue behaving thus:
> 
> View attachment 140821
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are an immigrant you are also an invaders. Right?
> Good keep posting your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
Click to expand...

The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.


----------



## PoliticalChic

toobfreak said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are criminals
> Your candidate was a career criminal
> Illegal aliens are criminals
> A President who tells illegals to vote is a criminal
> Illegals who voted are criminals.
> Birds of a feather......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To a liberal, crime and law are all relative, fleeting and subject to interpretation.  The Left thinks they are the champions of justice and sometimes things are just not just, and that is their rationale for Sanctuary Cities.  They tell themselves they are doing it for the poor defenseless illegal being crushed under the wheels of inequity all the while they really know down deep behind closed doors they do it to boost their potential voters.  Their ends always justify their means.  Kinda like ISIS.
Click to expand...



"To a liberal, crime and law are all relative,..."


Just look at who they chose as their presidential candidate.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you posted the DL for illegals. Now you know. Good for proving your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suppose is the reason is that Democrats provide this sort of documentation for invaders of our nation?
> Hmmmmm???
> 
> 
> You have my permission to continue behaving thus:
> 
> View attachment 140821
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are an immigrant you are also an invaders. Right?
> Good keep posting your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.
Click to expand...




Link, or lie.


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are criminals
> Your candidate was a career criminal
> Illegal aliens are criminals
> A President who tells illegals to vote is a criminal
> Illegals who voted are criminals.
> Birds of a feather......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To a liberal, crime and law are all relative, fleeting and subject to interpretation.  The Left thinks they are the champions of justice and sometimes things are just not just, and that is their rationale for Sanctuary Cities.  They tell themselves they are doing it for the poor defenseless illegal being crushed under the wheels of inequity all the while they really know down deep behind closed doors they do it to boost their potential voters.  Their ends always justify their means.  Kinda like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "To a liberal, crime and law are all relative,..."
> 
> 
> Just look at who they chose as their presidential candidate.
Click to expand...

You have no evidence of any crimes, superdupe. All investigated and nothing, conspiracy nutjob.


----------



## charwin95

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What high integrity are you talking about? You are supporting CAIRCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.  Do you know who you are even talking to?  I never brought them up!  I don't even know who they are and only heard of them earlier today reading this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ask you a question. 75 percent of illegals have fake SS and green card. Where is your proof? Or you pulled that from your ass? Answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear assface, I never said 75% of illegals had fake ID.  You have the wrong person again.  How would anyone know that for certain anyway?  But there IS a big fake ID market and illegals are one of the prime consumers of them.  Just check the FBI stats on percentages found on illegals arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have questions about snopes integrity---- post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you don't know that Snopes is under a lot of heat and has had funding cut because of their moving into the political arena promoting agendas?  Do you really think that everyone there are men of virtue who never for the slightest moment let their personal views influence their reports!  Well, I gave you a shot at a reasonable conversation trying to meet you half way on some points but I see now I'd have better luck trying to reason with Maxine Waters.  You only have one channel on your TV set.
Click to expand...


This just show how ignorant and stupid you are.
You aligned and support this lying racist asshole Political Chic promoting CAIRCO agenda. That make you a supporter of CAIRCO. If you don't want to be part of it then why bother to get involved with such a lying political Chic.
You post and agreed with Mary about the 75 percent. Both of you cannot answer your own bullshit. 
You did not meet me half way. All you did was keep posting unreliable and unverifiable post. ALL I did was question your integrity which means worthless. 
Next time try not to pull any of that lies from your ass. Lightweight.


----------



## charwin95

MaryL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you posted the DL for illegals. Now you know. Good for proving your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suppose is the reason is that Democrats provide this sort of documentation for invaders of our nation?
> Hmmmmm???
> 
> 
> You have my permission to continue behaving thus:
> 
> View attachment 140821
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are an immigrant you are also an invaders. Right?
> Good keep posting your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
Click to expand...


You have not answered any of my question and you are opening another bullshit. 
Go back to previous post and answer my questions. Go.


----------



## toobfreak

charwin95 said:


> GARBAGE.
> 
> I do not have to go to public records and verify any of that bullshit.



Right.  You were just born knowing all the facts from fiction.  Put another way, you don't want to look it up because you know it will prove you wrong.



> since you posted all these lies YOU provide the records. Not me. I'm waiting.



I'm waiting for you.  YOU claim they are lies!  Prove it then with a reputable source. I don't work for you!   But you never do.  You think you can just pull that Alinskian shit of always trying to turn the argument around and deflect the topic.  Uh uh. 



> I live here and California and I can tell you.



Is THAT your qualifier?  *W O W. * That is the WORST excuse for justifying a position I ever heard!  Where did you go, UC Berkley??? 



> Open door for more REAL ID. Really? Like what and where they can use that for something else?



You really are ignorant aren't you.  In many states, a valid driver's license is one of the ways you qualify to get other ID.  It opens doors.  And some states bend over backwards handing them out.  Do you know that many illegals are on our streets driving trucks, making deliveries, etc., from Mexico?  The whole Mexico-USA thing is a huge scam that neither side has really wanted to end.  ENTER:  Donald Trump, the piss in everyone's punchbowl.



> ANSWER MY QUESTIONS.



YES SIR!!!  I'm afraid you are so ignorant and obtuse that no answer would ever satisfy you.  Like so many Libs, the only answer you will ever agree is truthful is to agree with your position!  People like you are just never wrong!  Besides, you only stand on one leg while daring others to prove the world to them.  ITMT, you never answer their questions---  all who disagree with you are just hopeless dolts.

Maybe in another ten years when you no longer poop your pants and your mommy doesn't have to wipe your ass you will be worth more serious conversation.


----------



## MaryL

Lets all cut to the chase here. We need a congregational committee akin to the untouchables to examine WHY state governments are ignoring  their voter base and  federal law and protect  people that are violating immigration laws. WHAT  drives local cities/governments  to protect illegals  violating federal laws when they will enforce  other federal laws of highway safety & speed limits, pollution control,  and the rest. We WANT immigration laws enforced, not ignored. But the tail is wagging the dog here, and it speaks of something bigger and more disturbing.


----------



## MaryL

charwin95 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you posted the DL for illegals. Now you know. Good for proving your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suppose is the reason is that Democrats provide this sort of documentation for invaders of our nation?
> Hmmmmm???
> 
> 
> You have my permission to continue behaving thus:
> 
> View attachment 140821
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are an immigrant you are also an invaders. Right?
> Good keep posting your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not answered any of my question and you are opening another bullshit.
> Go back to previous post and answer my questions. Go.
Click to expand...

Your replies  are TROLLSHIT and as such, will be treated like something I need to clean off my shoe.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you posted the DL for illegals. Now you know. Good for proving your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suppose is the reason is that Democrats provide this sort of documentation for invaders of our nation?
> Hmmmmm???
> 
> 
> You have my permission to continue behaving thus:
> 
> View attachment 140821
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are an immigrant you are also an invaders. Right?
> Good keep posting your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not answered any of my question and you are opening another bullshit.
> Go back to previous post and answer my questions. Go.
Click to expand...






Why do you Liberals immediately resort to vulgarity when you've been foiled???


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you posted the DL for illegals. Now you know. Good for proving your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suppose is the reason is that Democrats provide this sort of documentation for invaders of our nation?
> Hmmmmm???
> 
> 
> You have my permission to continue behaving thus:
> 
> View attachment 140821
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are an immigrant you are also an invaders. Right?
> Good keep posting your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
Click to expand...




PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you posted the DL for illegals. Now you know. Good for proving your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suppose is the reason is that Democrats provide this sort of documentation for invaders of our nation?
> Hmmmmm???
> 
> 
> You have my permission to continue behaving thus:
> 
> View attachment 140821
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are an immigrant you are also an invaders. Right?
> Good keep posting your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
Click to expand...

It was in early 2010 Dem immigration bill. Always blocked by GOP.
Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com


----------



## toobfreak

charwin95 said:


> Lightweight.




Please. Do you have any idea that next to me you are a piece of Aerogel?  Of course not.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you posted the DL for illegals. Now you know. Good for proving your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suppose is the reason is that Democrats provide this sort of documentation for invaders of our nation?
> Hmmmmm???
> 
> 
> You have my permission to continue behaving thus:
> 
> View attachment 140821
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are an immigrant you are also an invaders. Right?
> Good keep posting your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not answered any of my question and you are opening another bullshit.
> Go back to previous post and answer my questions. Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your replies  are TROLLSHIT and as such, will be treated like something I need to clean off my shoe.
Click to expand...

STILLL no evidence of ilegal voters in any numbers at all. It's crazy to believe illegals, who have enough problems and paranoia, would risk voting.


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are criminals
> Your candidate was a career criminal
> Illegal aliens are criminals
> A President who tells illegals to vote is a criminal
> Illegals who voted are criminals.
> Birds of a feather......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To a liberal, crime and law are all relative, fleeting and subject to interpretation.  The Left thinks they are the champions of justice and sometimes things are just not just, and that is their rationale for Sanctuary Cities.  They tell themselves they are doing it for the poor defenseless illegal being crushed under the wheels of inequity all the while they really know down deep behind closed doors they do it to boost their potential voters.  Their ends always justify their means.  Kinda like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "To a liberal, crime and law are all relative,..."
> 
> 
> Just look at who they chose as their presidential candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no evidence of any crimes, superdupe. All investigated and nothing, conspiracy nutjob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few (25) of the scandals, lies, and criminal activity of Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Travelgate: After their election, the Clintons fired the White House Travel  Office...which had served 7 administrations, and turned it over to their pals. As part of this, they brought bogus corruption charges against the civil servants therein.
> 
> The individuals were cleared on all counts.
> 
> The Independent Council found that Hillary lied when she claimed she wasn't behind the scam. “The overwhelming evidence establishes that she played a role in the decision to fire the employees. … Thus, her statement to the contrary under oath was factually false.”
> 
> 
> a. " Hillary described Travelgate with cool indifference as, “perhaps worthy of a two-or-three-week life span, instead, in a partisan political climate, it became the first manifestation of an obsession for investigation that persisted into the millennium.” But for Billy Dale, it wasn’t a partisan manifestation. It was the termination of a thirty-plus-year career, and a fight for his freedom. If convicted, he faced a maximum of twenty years in prison and up to $500,000 in fines.”
> 
> Read more: How Hillary Clinton sicced the FBI on the White House travel office
> 
> b. For you or I that would mean a perjury charge and criminal record for trying to destroy an innocent American who had served honorably under eight administrations and lying about it. For Hillary it meant a future as the junior New York Senator and then President Barack Obama’s Secretary of State." Ibid.
> 
> 2. @ 0:58  Hillary's pal Vince Foster was involved in several of the Clinton scandals. When he was found dead: was that why Hillary had Foster's files ransacked before investigators could view them?
> 
> *WASHINGTON, July 26—* A Secret Service officer today flatly contradicted the White House account of the night of Vincent W. Foster Jr.'s death, telling the Senate Whitewater panel that he had seen Hillary Rodham Clinton's top aide remove files from Mr. Foster's office. The aide vehemently denied doing it.
> 
> Testifying under oath before the special Senate committee investigating Whitewater, the officer, Henry P. O'Neill, said that on July 20, 1993, several hours after Mr. Foster's body was found in a Virginia park, he saw Mrs. Clinton's chief of staff, Margaret A. Williams, carrying two handfuls of folders from Mr. Foster's office." 2 Conflicting Accounts on Files From White House Aide's Office
> 
> 3. @ 1:47 To see how a President Hillary would 'rule,' take a look at her methods when Bill put her in charge of the earlier attempt at a take-over of healthcare: " *WASHINGTON, Dec. 1—* A Federal district judge said today that he intended to impose sanctions on Clinton Administration officials for their "misconduct" in a court case involving the disclosure of documents from Hillary Rodham Clinton's task force on health care.....  "The court understands plaintiffs' frustration with the defendants' misconduct during the course of this litigation, and the court intends to impose sanctions." Misconduct Found on Clinton Health Plan
> 
> The Kremlin would be proud!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 4. @4:07 Whitewater....15 Clinton pals were convicted of 40 federal crimes.
> 
> 5. @4:35 Cattlegate...."... computerized records of her trades, which the White House obtained from the Chicago Mercantile Exchange, show for the first time how she was able to turn her initial investment into $6,300 overnight. In about 10 months of trading, she made nearly $100,000, relying heavily on advice from her friend James B. Blair, an experienced futures trader.
> 
> The new records also raise the possibility that some of her profits -- as much as $40,000 – came from larger trades ordered by someone else and then shifted to her account,...."                                                           http://www.washingtonpost.com/wpsrv/politics/special/whitewater/stories/wwtr940527.htm
> 
> a. "....guided through the risky trades by James Blair, a friend and top lawyer for one of Arkansas' most powerful companies, Tyson Foods Inc." Business | Hillary Clinton Invested $1,000, Netted $100,000 Through Trading | Seattle Times Newspaper
> 
> b. "....Tyson was everything shed been taught to despise at Wellesley and Yale, a greedy capitalist who hated labor unions and had no compunction about polluting Mother Earth for financial gain. Yet she allowed Blair, Big Daddys right-hand man, to manage her financial affairs. Second, assuming the speculation in Marshalls Magazine is correct, she was the conduit for a bribe."  Democrook: Hillary Clinton
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 6. @5:38 Raw naked power: Filegate.  The Clintons illegally obtained FBI files on potential political enemies. "... in 1996 when it was discovered that the Clinton White House illegally obtained FBI files on adversaries, and used them to smear them, continues to this day. Strangely, although Mrs. Clinton is the principal defendant, and although there is sworn testimony, obtained during earlier discovery that Mrs. Clinton was the mastermind of this illegal scheme, the Court has never granted Plaintiffs requests to depose her —.... civil lawsuit which seeks to hold her accountable for illegally violating the privacy rights of American citizens she and her husband Bill Clinton viewed as political adversaries during their administration in the 1990s."                          Hillary Clinton tries to escape from on-going Filegate case
> 
> a. "It was also during this Filegate case that it was learned that President Clinton, on the advice of his top political adviser, James Carville, had illegally released Privacy Act protected information from White House files to smear Kathleen Willey, a woman who was a material witness in the impeachment proceedings, as she was also sexually harassed by the “philanderer in chief” while working for him in the White House."
> Proof Hillary isn’t fit to be president
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 7. @ 6:35 Chinagate. Foreign countries funneled millions into Clinton's campaign. ".... Hillary then masterminded a scheme whereby the Clinton-Gore presidential campaign of 1996 took bribes from communist Chinese banks and their government to bankroll the president’s and the Democratic Party’s re-election efforts ."
> Proof Hillary isn’t fit to be president
> 
> a. "When Bill Clinton took office in 1993, Chinese missiles were greatly limited in terms of their range and accuracy. But as journalist Richard Poe noted in 2003, “Thanks to Bill Clinton, China can now hit any city in the USA, using state-of-the-art, solid-fueled missiles with dead-accurate, computerized guidance systems and multiple warheads.”.... "'We like your president. We want to see him reelected,' former Chinese intelligence chief General Ji Shengde told Chinagate bagman Johnny Chung.
> 
> "Indeed, Chinese intelligence organized a massive covert operation aimed at tilting the 1996 election Clinton’s way.
> 
> "Clinton’s top campaign contributors for 1992 were Chinese agents; his top donors in 1996 were U.S. defense contractors selling missile technology to China.
> 
> "Clinton recieved funding directly from known or suspected Chinese intelligence agents, among them James and Mochtar Riady who own the Indonesian Lippo Group; John Huang; Charlie Trie; Ted Sioeng; Maria Hsia; Wang Jun and others."  Bill Clinton - Discover the Networks
> 
> b. "Agents for the Chinese government and military funneled millions into President Clinton’s re-election campaign, the Clinton Legal Defense Fund and the DNC.
> 
> The DOJ reported “A pattern of events suggests a level of knowledge within the White House–including the President’s and First Lady’s offices–concerning the injection of foreign funds into the reelection effort.” Hillary Clinton A Career Criminal Video | LYBIO.NET Discover New Reading Content.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 8. @6:35 ChinaGate  Against campaign finance law, China donated to Bill Clinton's campaign so as to influence US policies. Agents for the Chinese government, and the military, funneled millions into Clinton's campaign.
> 
> DoJ: ...knowledge within the President's and First Lady's Offices...concerning the injection of foreign funds in the reelection effort.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 9. @7:10 Using the IRS against political enemies....a Democrat tactic. A senior IRS official admitted that Clinton opponents were singled out for audit....including Bill Clinton's female accusers.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 10. @ 7:45  PardonGate  He issued pardons to 450 individuals including cocaine traffickers, terrorists and kidnappers. Several pardons directly benefitted Hillary Clinton, with ties to her NYSenate bid. Marc Rich was actually a fugitive on the run at the time...on the FBI's 10 Most Wanted List....while his wife donated thousands to Hillary Clinton's Senate Campaign, the Clinton Legal Defense Fund and the DNC.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 11. @12:00 As Senator....introduced three minor bills which became law in seven years. That includes naming a post office.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 12. @12:33 Enthusiastically voted for the Iraq War
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 13. @13:10 "....prosecutors revealed Monday that the mastermind of Mayor Vincent C. Gray’s “shadow campaign” also funneled hundreds of thousands of dollars to aid Mrs. Clinton’s bid for the White House.
> 
> Jeffrey E. Thompson’s scheme included diverting more than $608,000 in illicit funds to a New York marketing executive, Troy White, who organized “street teams” to raise Mrs. Clinton’s visibility in urban areas during her Democratic primary battle against Barack Obama.
> 
> .....from February to May 2008, Thompson used two firms to disburse $608,750 in “excessive and unreported contributions to pay for campaign services in coordination with and in support of a federal political candidate for president of the United States and the federal and the candidate’s authorized committee.” That candidate was Mrs. Clinton." Hillary Clinton campaign received funds from Jeffrey Thompson
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *14. @ 13:39  " State Department spokeswoman can't name Hillary Clinton's diplomatic achievements ... and neither can Hillary Clinton!*
> ·                        *Jen Psaki, the State Department's chief spokesperson, seemed blindsided by a question about Clinton's accomplishments*
> 
> ·                        *A CNN panel erupted into laughter when Psaki's gaffe was shown*
> 
> ·                        *Clinton herself couldn't articulate what she was 'most proud of' during her time as America's top diplomat when asked just weeks ago*
> 
> Read more: State Department spokeswoman can't name Hillary Clinton's diplomatic achievements ... and neither could Hillary Clinton | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Not one achievement in her 4years collecting a salary from the taxpayers.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 15. @ 14:33  " The State Department misplaced and lost some $6 billion due to the improper filing of contracts during the past six years, mainly during the tenure of former Secretary of State Hilary Clinton, according to a newly released Inspector General report."  State Dept. misplaced $6B under Hillary Clinton: IG report
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *16. @ 14:48 " Hillary's State Department Refused to Brand Boko Haram as Terrorists" Hillary's State Department Refused to Brand Boko Haram as Terrorists*
> *Even though FBI, DoJ and CIA had requested it, so they could pursue group.Result was kidnapping of 300 Nigerian school girls.*
> *-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *17. @ 14:58 A special investigator for the State Department found that with Hillary in charge, the following investigations were blocked or called off:*
> *a) Sexual assaults by state dept security officials in Beirut*
> *b) "Endemic" use of prostitutes by Hillary's security detail*
> *c.) Drug use by state dept contractors in Baghdad*
> *d) Solicitation of child male prostitutes by US ambassador in Belgium*
> *----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *18. @16:10 Benghazi cover-up*
> *Hillary testified that she had submitted all documents related to the inquiry. 20 months later....41 new documents were found....including changes to Susan Rice's talking points.*
> *More documents are being withheld.*
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *19. "State Dept. Promises to Release Clinton Emails on Day That Literally Doesn’t Exist"  State Dept. Promises to Release Clinton Emails on Day That Literally Doesn’t Exist*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 20. This, from the Mexican paper...the NYTimes:
> 
> "In April 2012, representatives from Qatar were apparently hoping to get “five minutes” with former President Bill Clinton while in New York to present him with a $1 million check for his foundation as a birthday gift from the previous year.
> 
> 
> While it is unclear whether that meeting ever took place, the offer,mentioned in one of thousands of hacked Clinton campaign emailsreleased by WikiLeaks last week, was an example of the complex ethical issues the Clinton Foundation faced in managing relationships with foreign governments when Hillary Clinton was secretary of state. It also raised questions about whether the foundation had fully followed procedures it had voluntarily agreed to in order to avoid those very issues."
> 
> Email About Qatari Offer Shows Thorny Ethical Issues Clinton Foundation Faced
Click to expand...

All investigated, all crap, conspiracy whackjob...


----------



## postman

francoHFW said:


> STILLL no evidence of ilegal voters in any numbers at all. It's crazy to believe illegals, who have enough problems and paranoia, would risk voting.



Illegal aliens did vote in significant numbers.  There have been about 100 of them in the last decade alone.  One Hundred illegal votes out of about 1 billion votes cast during that time.

That has to be 0.00000001%.  Plenty to worry about.


----------



## postman

Lets review:

The odds of an illegal alien voting, are greater than the odds of winning a powerball lottery

The odds of an illegal alien voting, are greater than the odds of getting struck by lightning

The odds of an illegal alien voting, are greater than the odds of getting bitten by a shark

The odds of an illegal alien voting, are greater than the odds of winning an academy award


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suppose is the reason is that Democrats provide this sort of documentation for invaders of our nation?
> Hmmmmm???
> 
> 
> You have my permission to continue behaving thus:
> 
> View attachment 140821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are an immigrant you are also an invaders. Right?
> Good keep posting your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suppose is the reason is that Democrats provide this sort of documentation for invaders of our nation?
> Hmmmmm???
> 
> 
> You have my permission to continue behaving thus:
> 
> View attachment 140821
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are an immigrant you are also an invaders. Right?
> Good keep posting your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in early 2010 Dem immigration bill. Always blocked by GOP.
> Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
Click to expand...



There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."

So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> STILLL no evidence of ilegal voters in any numbers at all. It's crazy to believe illegals, who have enough problems and paranoia, would risk voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens did vote in significant numbers.  There have been about 100 of them in the last decade alone.  One Hundred illegal votes out of about 1 billion votes cast during that time.
> 
> That has to be 0.00000001%.  Plenty to worry about.
Click to expand...




They vote by the millions.


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are an immigrant you are also an invaders. Right?
> Good keep posting your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are an immigrant you are also an invaders. Right?
> Good keep posting your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in early 2010 Dem immigration bill. Always blocked by GOP.
> Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.
Click to expand...

Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
The case for a national ID card


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> Lets review:
> 
> The odds of an illegal alien voting, are greater than the odds of winning a powerball lottery
> 
> The odds of an illegal alien voting, are greater than the odds of getting struck by lightning
> 
> The odds of an illegal alien voting, are greater than the odds of getting bitten by a shark
> 
> The odds of an illegal alien voting, are greater than the odds of winning an academy award




So that we don't lose sight of what this thread has revealed, let's review:


1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens


2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses


3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._


4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.


5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
...and...

....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.


6. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.

QED

Makes sense, huh?


----------



## MaryL

Rich liberals and Rich conservatives suckle off the teat of cheap illegal alien labor.  One way or another . It's a tangled web of deceit. And liberals  try to control the issue with smears, slanders or something out of Orwell. racism/ Xenophobia? Please, when is the last time the government  cared about Humanitarianism? Vietnam?  Not Cuba, next door.  I remember the same pro war stuff that was pushed even though most Americans  never heard of Vietnam, let alone  cared. But Cuba?  We saw Cuba  over run by communist, right next door. But we let that go. Something smelt fishy then, too. The Military industrial complex pushed that war on us because they though it would easily won  and they would profit, either way.  They grease a few senators palms, mostly Neocons, and exaggerate the Gulf of Tonkin   thing, POO, what a splendid little war? Didn't William  Randolph Hearst say that,  after he helped  fuel the  Spanish American war? And the press,  the "media".there's an whole other mess.Almost the same situation NOW, people with money  are creating this artificial atmosphere pandering to illegal aliens, their  splendid little goose that laid the golden egg. Money talks, as they say. Bullsit also seems to talk as loud as the people funding it.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in early 2010 Dem immigration bill. Always blocked by GOP.
> Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
> The case for a national ID card
Click to expand...

It's not easy with no propaganda machine, dupissima.
*Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about, master blaster? Immigrants respect the country they immigrate to, illegals are invaders. And the only people that can't or won't  tell the difference  are disconnected  liberals with a self hate complex  or conflicted  rich conservatives that exploit illegals as cheap laborers. It's not about humanitarianism, it never was. As hard for you dupes to understand THAT.  How can a  tiny group of pro illegals become so powerful than the huge number of folks that WANT immigration laws enforced? Something smells fishy in Denmark. Folks with deep pockets, like the Mafia , Tobacco or the petroleum industry, somebody (_*Businesses that exploit illegals*_) is pushing this agenda to the chagrin of the local populace. Let's get to the heart of this matter: what is REALLY pushing this whole illegal alien agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in early 2010 Dem immigration bill. Always blocked by GOP.
> Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
> The case for a national ID card
Click to expand...





You've already been revealed as a low-life lying scum.

Quote where your link says what you claimed: "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."


But....you are the perfect spokesperson for the Left.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> Rich liberals and Rich conservatives suckle off the teat of cheap illegal alien labor.  One way or another . It's a tangled web of deceit. And liberals  try to control the issue with smears, slanders or something out of Orwell. racism/ Xenophobia? Please, when is the last time the government  cared about Humanitarianism? Vietnam?  Not Cuba, next door.  I remember the same pro war stuff that was pushed even though most Americans  never heard of Vietnam, let alone  cared. But Cuba?  We saw Cuba  over run by communist, right next door. But we let that go. Something smelt fishy then, too. The Military industrial complex pushed that war on us because they though it would easily won  and they would profit, either way.  They grease a few senators palms, mostly Neocons, and exaggerate the Gulf of Tonkin   thing, POO, what a splendid little war? Didn't William  Randolph Hearst say that,  after he helped  fuel the  Spanish American war? And the press,  the "media".there's an whole other mess.Almost the same situation NOW, people with money  are creating this artificial atmosphere pandering to illegal aliens, their  splendid little goose that laid the golden egg. Money talks, as they say. Bullsit also seems to talk as loud as the people funding it.


*Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...

And the GOP blocked it...They actually love cheap, easily bullied labor, and distract the chumps with useless wall and un-American harassment llaws...


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in early 2010 Dem immigration bill. Always blocked by GOP.
> Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
> The case for a national ID card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not easy with no propaganda machine, dupissima.
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
Click to expand...




You tried to claim this:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."

Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
"The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."


So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in early 2010 Dem immigration bill. Always blocked by GOP.
> Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
> The case for a national ID card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been revealed as a low-life lying scum.
> 
> Quote where your link says what you claimed: "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> 
> But....you are the perfect spokesperson for the Left.
Click to expand...

Here, dumbass dupe. Too bad you don't get real news from your propaganda machine. The ies and fake news are all RW DUHHHHHHH.

*Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in early 2010 Dem immigration bill. Always blocked by GOP.
> Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
> The case for a national ID card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been revealed as a low-life lying scum.
> 
> Quote where your link says what you claimed: "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> 
> But....you are the perfect spokesperson for the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, dumbass dupe. Too bad you don't get real news from your propaganda machine. The ies and fake news are all RW DUHHHHHHH.
> 
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
Click to expand...




You tried to claim this:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."

Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
"The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."


So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?


----------



## postman

PoliticalChic said:


> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.



If so many illegal aliens voted using phony ID, or California AB60 drivers licenses, why didn't the republican poll watchers report any of them?


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link, or lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in early 2010 Dem immigration bill. Always blocked by GOP.
> Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
> The case for a national ID card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not easy with no propaganda machine, dupissima.
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
Click to expand...

The point is, the Dems wanted an unfakeble ID card as part of the 2010 Immigration bill, as I said. So who's the low life moron, superdupe? It's the New BS GOP which keeps this mess going as a wedge issue for their racist dupes.
*Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was in early 2010 Dem immigration bill. Always blocked by GOP.
> Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
> The case for a national ID card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not easy with no propaganda machine, dupissima.
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is, the Dems wanted an unfakeble ID card as part of the 2010 Immigration bill, as I said. So who's the low life moron, superdupe? It's the New BS GOP which keeps this mess going as a wedge issue for their racist dupes.
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
Click to expand...




Stop lying.


You tried to claim this:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."

Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
"The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."


So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was in early 2010 Dem immigration bill. Always blocked by GOP.
> Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
> The case for a national ID card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been revealed as a low-life lying scum.
> 
> Quote where your link says what you claimed: "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> 
> But....you are the perfect spokesperson for the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, dumbass dupe. Too bad you don't get real news from your propaganda machine. The ies and fake news are all RW DUHHHHHHH.
> 
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
Click to expand...

ANOTHER great non sequitur, superdupe. You're WRONG AGAIN, as always. Because you believe a giant pile of bs propaganda, and miss all the important news, superdupe.


----------



## MaryL

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was in early 2010 Dem immigration bill. Always blocked by GOP.
> Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
> The case for a national ID card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not easy with no propaganda machine, dupissima.
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is, the Dems wanted an unfakeble ID card as part of the 2010 Immigration bill, as I said. So who's the low life moron, superdupe? It's the New BS GOP which keeps this mess going as a wedge issue for their racist dupes.
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
Click to expand...

I have no problem with that, I have no problem  with local governments  or the federal government turning over voter registration information, either. Hell, I still have my original birth certificate. Why are liberals afraid, again?  Oh a little thing called TRUTH.   Being outed as liars and frauds and  brainwashed hateful trolls?  I hate to break out the clown troll pic again.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
> The case for a national ID card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been revealed as a low-life lying scum.
> 
> Quote where your link says what you claimed: "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> 
> But....you are the perfect spokesperson for the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, dumbass dupe. Too bad you don't get real news from your propaganda machine. The ies and fake news are all RW DUHHHHHHH.
> 
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANOTHER great non sequitur, superdupe. You're WRONG AGAIN, as always. Because you believe a giant pile of bs propaganda, and miss all the important news, superdupe.
Click to expand...




You tried to claim this:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."

Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
"The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."


So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?




Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????


Speak up, you dunce.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
> The case for a national ID card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not easy with no propaganda machine, dupissima.
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is, the Dems wanted an unfakeble ID card as part of the 2010 Immigration bill, as I said. So who's the low life moron, superdupe? It's the New BS GOP which keeps this mess going as a wedge issue for their racist dupes.
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with that, I have no problem  with local governments  or the federal government turning over voter registration information, either. Hell, I still have my original birth certificate. Why are liberals afraid, again?  Oh a little thing called TRUTH.   Being outed as liars and frauds and  brainwashed hateful trolls?  I hate to break out the clown troll pic again.
Click to expand...

It's a waste of time and money, and the ones who have turned them over show no evidence of illegals voting. Another dupe world special that goes NOWHERE.


----------



## postman

MaryL said:


> I have no problem with that, I have no problem  with local governments  or the federal government turning over voter registration information, either. Hell, I still have my original birth certificate. Why are liberals afraid, again? .



Right now if the Russians wanted the US voter database, they had to hack into 50 different computer systems.

If every state turns over their records, the Russians could get the entire US voter database in just one hack.

Akin to putting all one's eggs in one basket.


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
> The case for a national ID card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been revealed as a low-life lying scum.
> 
> Quote where your link says what you claimed: "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> 
> But....you are the perfect spokesperson for the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, dumbass dupe. Too bad you don't get real news from your propaganda machine. The ies and fake news are all RW DUHHHHHHH.
> 
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANOTHER great non sequitur, superdupe. You're WRONG AGAIN, as always. Because you believe a giant pile of bs propaganda, and miss all the important news, superdupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????
> 
> 
> Speak up, you dunce.
Click to expand...

 Can you read? LOL! Telling you the truth makes me a low life scum? Perfect illustration of a hater dupe. Another fact for you. Learn before you GTH...
*Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...


----------



## MaryL

I have the feeling, because American politics always seemed to go to the highest bidder, from the Mafia to the petroleum industry, than America is a whore to the highest bidder. And right now, the current bidder is wealthy rich whites pretending to be humanitarian, pandering to illegal aliens because they LOVE that brown sugar. Hispanic illegal aliens ARE a neo slave class. It's too bad liberals or conservatives  are so cynical. And all we  want  is for immigration equity,  immigrate legally and acclimate, that's it. I won't exploit or hurt them. And I won't stand for the political hanky panky anymore. End it.


----------



## charwin95

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GARBAGE.
> 
> I do not have to go to public records and verify any of that bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  You were just born knowing all the facts from fiction.  Put another way, you don't want to look it up because you know it will prove you wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since you posted all these lies YOU provide the records. Not me. I'm waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for you.  YOU claim they are lies!  Prove it then with a reputable source. I don't work for you!   But you never do.  You think you can just pull that Alinskian shit of always trying to turn the argument around and deflect the topic.  Uh uh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live here and California and I can tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is THAT your qualifier?  *W O W. * That is the WORST excuse for justifying a position I ever heard!  Where did you go, UC Berkley???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open door for more REAL ID. Really? Like what and where they can use that for something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are ignorant aren't you.  In many states, a valid driver's license is one of the ways you qualify to get other ID.  It opens doors.  And some states bend over backwards handing them out.  Do you know that many illegals are on our streets driving trucks, making deliveries, etc., from Mexico?  The whole Mexico-USA thing is a huge scam that neither side has really wanted to end.  ENTER:  Donald Trump, the piss in everyone's punchbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANSWER MY QUESTIONS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES SIR!!!  I'm afraid you are so ignorant and obtuse that no answer would ever satisfy you.  Like so many Libs, the only answer you will ever agree is truthful is to agree with your position!  People like you are just never wrong!  Besides, you only stand on one leg while daring others to prove the world to them.  ITMT, you never answer their questions---  all who disagree with you are just hopeless dolts.
> 
> Maybe in another ten years when you no longer poop your pants and your mommy doesn't have to wipe your ass you will be worth more serious conversation.
Click to expand...


You are waiting for me? For what? I did not post anything that need to be verified. You did. Why the hell I need to waste my time to look and research your post? Dude you  cannot post any proof because I know you are lying. 

You are an unbelievable lying asshole. I live by facts, reality and honesty. You don't have to agree with me but all I'm asking is prove to us the crap you keep babbling. 

You posted lies after lies from your own ignorance and stupidity. You are nothing but fake and lightweight. 

The DL for these illegals are for driving purposes only. Nothing more. They are not getting anything else. If they are using that DL to get another benefits ------- Then provide a proof. Not just your worthless inexperienced opinion that you pulled from your ass. 

Enter Donald Trump piss on everyone punch bowl---- The problem with that ----- Trump is eating and drinking in that bowl. 

Serious conversation? Why bother to post  a very long nonsense bullshit rebuttal? 

Keep trying I might elevate you to lightweight minus.


----------



## MaryL

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GARBAGE.
> 
> I do not have to go to public records and verify any of that bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  You were just born knowing all the facts from fiction.  Put another way, you don't want to look it up because you know it will prove you wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since you posted all these lies YOU provide the records. Not me. I'm waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for you.  YOU claim they are lies!  Prove it then with a reputable source. I don't work for you!   But you never do.  You think you can just pull that Alinskian shit of always trying to turn the argument around and deflect the topic.  Uh uh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live here and California and I can tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is THAT your qualifier?  *W O W. * That is the WORST excuse for justifying a position I ever heard!  Where did you go, UC Berkley???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open door for more REAL ID. Really? Like what and where they can use that for something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are ignorant aren't you.  In many states, a valid driver's license is one of the ways you qualify to get other ID.  It opens doors.  And some states bend over backwards handing them out.  Do you know that many illegals are on our streets driving trucks, making deliveries, etc., from Mexico?  The whole Mexico-USA thing is a huge scam that neither side has really wanted to end.  ENTER:  Donald Trump, the piss in everyone's punchbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANSWER MY QUESTIONS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES SIR!!!  I'm afraid you are so ignorant and obtuse that no answer would ever satisfy you.  Like so many Libs, the only answer you will ever agree is truthful is to agree with your position!  People like you are just never wrong!  Besides, you only stand on one leg while daring others to prove the world to them.  ITMT, you never answer their questions---  all who disagree with you are just hopeless dolts.
> 
> Maybe in another ten years when you no longer poop your pants and your mommy doesn't have to wipe your ass you will be worth more serious conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are waiting for me? For what? I did not post anything that need to be verified. You did. Why the hell I need to waste my time to look and research your post? Dude you  cannot post any proof because I know you are lying.
> 
> You are an unbelievable lying asshole. I live by facts, reality and honesty. You don't have to agree with me but all I'm asking is prove to us the crap you keep babbling.
> 
> You posted lies after lies from your own ignorance and stupidity. You are nothing but fake and lightweight.
> 
> The DL for these illegals are for driving purposes only. Nothing more. They are not getting anything else. If they are using that DL to get another benefits ------- Then provide a proof. Not just your worthless inexperienced opinion that you pulled from your ass.
> 
> Enter Donald Trump piss on everyone punch bowl---- The problem with that ----- Trump is eating and drinking in that bowl.
> 
> Serious conversation? Why bother to post  a very long nonsense bullshit rebuttal?
> 
> Keep trying I might elevate you to lightweight minus.
Click to expand...


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was in early 2010 Dem immigration bill. Always blocked by GOP.
> Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
> The case for a national ID card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been revealed as a low-life lying scum.
> 
> Quote where your link says what you claimed: "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> 
> But....you are the perfect spokesperson for the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, dumbass dupe. Too bad you don't get real news from your propaganda machine. The ies and fake news are all RW DUHHHHHHH.
> 
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
Click to expand...


You are a good example of a Low life lying scum. 
Dishonest, Dysfunctional and Defective human being.


----------



## charwin95

MaryL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GARBAGE.
> 
> I do not have to go to public records and verify any of that bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  You were just born knowing all the facts from fiction.  Put another way, you don't want to look it up because you know it will prove you wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since you posted all these lies YOU provide the records. Not me. I'm waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for you.  YOU claim they are lies!  Prove it then with a reputable source. I don't work for you!   But you never do.  You think you can just pull that Alinskian shit of always trying to turn the argument around and deflect the topic.  Uh uh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live here and California and I can tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is THAT your qualifier?  *W O W. * That is the WORST excuse for justifying a position I ever heard!  Where did you go, UC Berkley???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open door for more REAL ID. Really? Like what and where they can use that for something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are ignorant aren't you.  In many states, a valid driver's license is one of the ways you qualify to get other ID.  It opens doors.  And some states bend over backwards handing them out.  Do you know that many illegals are on our streets driving trucks, making deliveries, etc., from Mexico?  The whole Mexico-USA thing is a huge scam that neither side has really wanted to end.  ENTER:  Donald Trump, the piss in everyone's punchbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANSWER MY QUESTIONS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES SIR!!!  I'm afraid you are so ignorant and obtuse that no answer would ever satisfy you.  Like so many Libs, the only answer you will ever agree is truthful is to agree with your position!  People like you are just never wrong!  Besides, you only stand on one leg while daring others to prove the world to them.  ITMT, you never answer their questions---  all who disagree with you are just hopeless dolts.
> 
> Maybe in another ten years when you no longer poop your pants and your mommy doesn't have to wipe your ass you will be worth more serious conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are waiting for me? For what? I did not post anything that need to be verified. You did. Why the hell I need to waste my time to look and research your post? Dude you  cannot post any proof because I know you are lying.
> 
> You are an unbelievable lying asshole. I live by facts, reality and honesty. You don't have to agree with me but all I'm asking is prove to us the crap you keep babbling.
> 
> You posted lies after lies from your own ignorance and stupidity. You are nothing but fake and lightweight.
> 
> The DL for these illegals are for driving purposes only. Nothing more. They are not getting anything else. If they are using that DL to get another benefits ------- Then provide a proof. Not just your worthless inexperienced opinion that you pulled from your ass.
> 
> Enter Donald Trump piss on everyone punch bowl---- The problem with that ----- Trump is eating and drinking in that bowl.
> 
> Serious conversation? Why bother to post  a very long nonsense bullshit rebuttal?
> 
> Keep trying I might elevate you to lightweight minus.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Is that you MaryL, toobreak or Political Chic?


----------



## Rambunctious

postman said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with that, I have no problem  with local governments  or the federal government turning over voter registration information, either. Hell, I still have my original birth certificate. Why are liberals afraid, again? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now* if* the Russians wanted the US voter database, they had to hack into 50 different computer systems.
> 
> *If* every state turns over their records, the Russians could get the entire US voter database in just one hack.
> 
> Akin to putting all one's eggs in one basket.
Click to expand...

Only two* IF's* you're getting better.


----------



## MaryL

Rambunctious said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with that, I have no problem  with local governments  or the federal government turning over voter registration information, either. Hell, I still have my original birth certificate. Why are liberals afraid, again? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now* if* the Russians wanted the US voter database, they had to hack into 50 different computer systems.
> 
> *If* every state turns over their records, the Russians could get the entire US voter database in just one hack.
> 
> Akin to putting all one's eggs in one basket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only two* IF's* you're getting better.
Click to expand...

Who do you spell PRIG again? I bet you will tell me. Even thought it's  rhetorical and besides the point.


----------



## Rambunctious

MaryL said:


> Who do you spell PRIG again? I bet you know.


Ummmm you want to try that again? In English.


----------



## MaryL

Rambunctious said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you spell PRIG again? I bet you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm you want to try that again? In English.
Click to expand...

Humm , is it who or is it WHOM or who,  please. people make petty mistakes, artists in the middle ages intentionally put errors in their work to show how imperfect they were. Please, petty minds and petty issues.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> I have the feeling, because American politics always seemed to go to the highest bidder, from the Mafia to the petroleum industry, than America is a whore to the highest bidder. And right now, the current bidder is wealthy rich whites pretending to be humanitarian, pandering to illegal aliens because they LOVE that brown sugar. Hispanic illegal aliens ARE a neo slave class. It's too bad liberals or conservatives  are so cynical. And all we  want  is for immigration equity,  immigrate legally and acclimate, that's it. I won't exploit or hurt them. And I won't stand for the political hanky panky anymore. End it.


Then vote Dems duhhh.
*Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...


----------



## Rambunctious

MaryL said:


> Humm , is it who or is it WHOM or who, please. people make petty mistakes, artists in the middle ages intentionally put errors in their work to show how imperfect they were. Please, petty minds and petty issues


I said in English...sheeesh! That flew right over your head. The If's comment was to shine a light on the fact that all of the anti Trump nonsense is conjecture, would have, could have, maybe, unnamed, someone said, and yes the big winner IF.  Don't be too smart bay half it makes you sound like a public school teacher.


----------



## francoHFW

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
> The case for a national ID card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been revealed as a low-life lying scum.
> 
> Quote where your link says what you claimed: "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> 
> But....you are the perfect spokesperson for the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, dumbass dupe. Too bad you don't get real news from your propaganda machine. The ies and fake news are all RW DUHHHHHHH.
> 
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good example of a Low life lying scum.
> Dishonest, Dysfunctional and Defective human being.
Click to expand...

I'd say brainwashed to the point of hater duperie politically. See sig last line. I refuse to go down to their level politically...


----------



## Rambunctious

MaryL said:


> bay" half I am not being so smart. Experienced, I was born in the 50's and seen the gamut of political gamesmanship over the years and accepted it until recently. America has always been corrupted by something or other, from mafioso's buying out legislators and rlocal cops and politicos, up till now, with local and city governments selling their constituency (did I spell that right?) to the minority Hispanic pro illegal PAC's. I have seen it happen, local political representatives ignore the wishes of local voters and create a haven for illegal aliens (did I spell that right?). Like the proverbial Tail wagging the dog. Politicians do whatever they want. It's been like this in Denver for 30 years. (Did I spell that right?) The truth will out, they say


Now you're being too suspicious by half. The nation has not always been corrupt, but sadly today it couldn't get any more corrupt. We have a senate and members of the house trying to damage a presidents time in office. it doesn't get much worse than that. The past is never seen clearly from the present.


----------



## MaryL

What flew over everyone's head is the fact local cities and towns ignore their voter base and create a sanctuary and violate  federal immigration laws, both are illegal and immoral. And WHY? Humanitarianism? Um, really?  When these same cities have a huge number of homeless Americans they kind of sweep under the rug because of the HUGE increase in housing prices? magicians use that old game of diverting attention to make something vanish. But i still see all these homeless  jobless poor people that were born here, and they should be our first concern, not pandering to exploiters of illegal aliens.


----------



## MaryL

Rambunctious said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> bay" half I am not being so smart. Experienced, I was born in the 50's and seen the gamut of political gamesmanship over the years and accepted it until recently. America has always been corrupted by something or other, from mafioso's buying out legislators and rlocal cops and politicos, up till now, with local and city governments selling their constituency (did I spell that right?) to the minority Hispanic pro illegal PAC's. I have seen it happen, local political representatives ignore the wishes of local voters and create a haven for illegal aliens (did I spell that right?). Like the proverbial Tail wagging the dog. Politicians do whatever they want. It's been like this in Denver for 30 years. (Did I spell that right?) The truth will out, they say
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're being too suspicious by half. The nation has not always been corrupt, but sadly today it couldn't get any more corrupt. We have a senate and members of the house trying to damage a presidents time in office. it doesn't get much worse than that. The past is never seen clearly from the present.
Click to expand...

I  am being realistic.  Votes? Please, 2/3 of politics  is about MONEY not ideals , sorry to say.  Did Bernie mention that? No poor person in American History ever was elected. Just upper  class rich folks. The body politic is largely about money. People that exploit illegals are the money base, illegals are the goose that laid the golden egg  for them (did I spell that right?) We have our own poor and needy, jobless and it's ODD to say  liberals denounce anyone  that is American and poor AS trash and deserves to to be swept out of the way by superior liberals that were lucky to be born white and have high IQ's. Because these  few abusive superior overlords want to excuse abusing and using poor Hispanics as a moral high ground fighting racism and xenophobia...really?  I can't figure liberals, are they hypocrites, or just cynics? We see past those thin excuses, like Dorthy realized  how  the wizard was a fraud  in The wizard of  Oz. Liberals are con artist, accept they actually believe their own trollshit. Sincere liars.


----------



## francoHFW

Rambunctious said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> bay" half I am not being so smart. Experienced, I was born in the 50's and seen the gamut of political gamesmanship over the years and accepted it until recently. America has always been corrupted by something or other, from mafioso's buying out legislators and rlocal cops and politicos, up till now, with local and city governments selling their constituency (did I spell that right?) to the minority Hispanic pro illegal PAC's. I have seen it happen, local political representatives ignore the wishes of local voters and create a haven for illegal aliens (did I spell that right?). Like the proverbial Tail wagging the dog. Politicians do whatever they want. It's been like this in Denver for 30 years. (Did I spell that right?) The truth will out, they say
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're being too suspicious by half. The nation has not always been corrupt, but sadly today it couldn't get any more corrupt. We have a senate and members of the house trying to damage a presidents time in office. it doesn't get much worse than that. The past is never seen clearly from the present.
Click to expand...

Oh it can get much worse. Like if the justice system went political. Today the dupes just THINK it has. Protecting the Clintons from Rush Limbaugh lol. The GOP propaganda machine is a disgrace.


----------



## Rambunctious

MaryL said:


> No poor person in American History ever was elected


There have been many elected officials that come from a less than middle class family. Including some presidents, What happens when they get in office is where the big bucks come from. By the time one has laid the groundwork and made the connections to run and win an election you are correct. By then you are not "poor" but it doesn't mean you forgot what it was like to be poor. In most cases anyway.


----------



## MaryL

francoHFW said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> bay" half I am not being so smart. Experienced, I was born in the 50's and seen the gamut of political gamesmanship over the years and accepted it until recently. America has always been corrupted by something or other, from mafioso's buying out legislators and rlocal cops and politicos, up till now, with local and city governments selling their constituency (did I spell that right?) to the minority Hispanic pro illegal PAC's. I have seen it happen, local political representatives ignore the wishes of local voters and create a haven for illegal aliens (did I spell that right?). Like the proverbial Tail wagging the dog. Politicians do whatever they want. It's been like this in Denver for 30 years. (Did I spell that right?) The truth will out, they say
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're being too suspicious by half. The nation has not always been corrupt, but sadly today it couldn't get any more corrupt. We have a senate and members of the house trying to damage a presidents time in office. it doesn't get much worse than that. The past is never seen clearly from the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it can get much worse. Like if the justice system went political. Today the dupes just THINK it has. Protecting the Clintons from Rush Limbaugh lol. The GOP propaganda machine is a disgrace.
Click to expand...

I actually went to the INS office years ago I was so overwhelmed with illegal aliens. And I was told (this was in 1988) that the Reagan administration's amnesty and loosening of immigration enforcement was to blame .And at the same time, Denver voted for a Hispanic (Fredrico Pena)   And then all hell breaks loose with illegal aliens. I can only say, You want Pena, that's why we get  Trump.


----------



## MaryL

Rambunctious said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No poor person in American History ever was elected
> 
> 
> 
> There have been many elected officials that come from a less than middle class family. Including some presidents, What happens when they get in office is where the big bucks come from. By the time one has laid the groundwork and made the connections to run and win an election you are correct. By then you are not "poor" but it doesn't mean you forgot what it was like to be poor. In most cases anyway.
Click to expand...

 Besides, who can deny NOW you need millions of dollars just to get your name on a platform?  Please, it a makes me wonder, about poor Hispanic illegal aliens and WHO  (did I spell that right?)   is funding this push to legalize illegals, and normalize illegal   immigration. That didn't just spontaneously happen out of the goodness of people's  hearts. And I don't think it  is  American voters, it just seems like Machiavellian scheming by American businesses to exploit poor mexicans for profit at the expense of American culture, and they are so short sighted, what do they care how they screw people?


----------



## Rambunctious

MaryL said:


> Besides, who can deny NOW you need millions of dollars just to get your name on a platform? Please, it a makes me wonder, about poor Hispanic illegal aliens and WHO (did I spell that right?) is funding this push to legalize illegals, and normalize illegal immigration. That didn't just spontaneously happen out of the goodness of people's hearts, somebody is financially backing this. I want to tear of the veil and see who is behind this,i And i don't think it is American voters, Is it just Machiavellian scheming by American businesses to exploit poor mexicans for profit at the expense of American culture?


It's more than big business, drive through Brentwood and Beverly Hills and see who is waiting at bus stops. Drive past a paint store or a lumber yard in the morning. Do a real check of your favorite locally owned restaurant and see who is washing the dishes and cutting the fish.


----------



## francoHFW

Rambunctious said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No poor person in American History ever was elected
> 
> 
> 
> There have been many elected officials that come from a less than middle class family. Including some presidents, What happens when they get in office is where the big bucks come from. By the time one has laid the groundwork and made the connections to run and win an election you are correct. By then you are not "poor" but it doesn't mean you forgot what it was like to be poor. In most cases anyway.
Click to expand...

How can you people keep voting for the pander to the rich lying GOP, that's the question...Hint: Brainwash.


----------



## Rambunctious

francoHFW said:


> How can you people keep voting for the pander to the rich lying GOP, that's the question...Hint: Brainwash


I like the rich, the rich will make me rich if I'm smart work hard and recognize opportunity when I see it.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No poor person in American History ever was elected
> 
> 
> 
> There have been many elected officials that come from a less than middle class family. Including some presidents, What happens when they get in office is where the big bucks come from. By the time one has laid the groundwork and made the connections to run and win an election you are correct. By then you are not "poor" but it doesn't mean you forgot what it was like to be poor. In most cases anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides, who can deny NOW you need millions of dollars just to get your name on a platform?  Please, it a makes me wonder, about poor Hispanic illegal aliens and WHO  (did I spell that right?)   is funding this push to legalize illegals, and normalize illegal   immigration. That didn't just spontaneously happen out of the goodness of people's  hearts. And I don't think it  is  American voters, it just seems like Machiavellian scheming by American businesses to exploit poor mexicans for profit at the expense of American culture, and they are so short sighted, what do they care how they screw people?
Click to expand...

We already decided it's the GOP. Who refuse an unfakeable SS ID card. Snapped back to the brainwash, eh?


----------



## MaryL

Rambunctious said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, who can deny NOW you need millions of dollars just to get your name on a platform? Please, it a makes me wonder, about poor Hispanic illegal aliens and WHO (did I spell that right?) is funding this push to legalize illegals, and normalize illegal immigration. That didn't just spontaneously happen out of the goodness of people's hearts, somebody is financially backing this. I want to tear of the veil and see who is behind this,i And i don't think it is American voters, Is it just Machiavellian scheming by American businesses to exploit poor mexicans for profit at the expense of American culture?
> 
> 
> 
> It's more than big business, drive through Brentwood and Beverly Hills and see who is waiting at bus stops. Drive past a paint store or a lumber yard in the morning. Do a real check of your favorite locally owned restaurant and see who is washing the dishes and cutting the fish.
Click to expand...

Isn't  it odd, we have posters that deny the huge American poor living on the streets,  they instead mock people that are threatened by illegals and they minimize these people. OK, sorry kids, but not all Americans are hyper intellectuals. You wealthy rich intellectuals EVER read Steinbeck?  Jesus Christ, you silly rich intellectual white kids  don't get it. This is like the Grapes of Wrath NOW!  We have our own homeless to worry about, not minimize them by sweeping them under the rug because they aren't intellectuals. We need semi or unskilled American labor  And, ask yourself why the minimum wage keeps rising?


----------



## francoHFW

Rambunctious said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you people keep voting for the pander to the rich lying GOP, that's the question...Hint: Brainwash
> 
> 
> 
> I like the rich, the rich will make me rich if I'm smart work hard and recognize opportunity when I see it.
Click to expand...

Not the greedy idiot lying GOP rich...unless you're an exception to the rule...*After 30 years of Voodoo: worst min. wage, work conditions, illegal work safeguards, vacations, work week, college costs, rich/poor gap, upward social mobility, % homeless and in prison EVAH, and in the modern world!! *


----------



## Rambunctious

francoHFW said:


> After 30 years of Voodoo: worst min. wage, work conditions, illegal work safeguards, vacations, work week, college costs, rich/poor gap, upward social mobility, % homeless and in prison EVAH, and in the modern world!!


Who was president the last 8 years?


----------



## MaryL

Rambunctious said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 30 years of Voodoo: worst min. wage, work conditions, illegal work safeguards, vacations, work week, college costs, rich/poor gap, upward social mobility, % homeless and in prison EVAH, and in the modern world!!
> 
> 
> 
> Who was president the last 8 years?
Click to expand...

And the last 4 or so presidents that preceded him,  they really kicked the can  down the road on this  mess, sorry, Obama was meaningless dust. Reagan started this mess by practically  neutering  the INS like a stray dog. And why? Illegals are cheap labor, screw american jobless poor.  Lets pull the teeth out of the watchdog that protects us from illegals. You connect the dots, it seems rather apparent to me now. Follow the money.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, who can deny NOW you need millions of dollars just to get your name on a platform? Please, it a makes me wonder, about poor Hispanic illegal aliens and WHO (did I spell that right?) is funding this push to legalize illegals, and normalize illegal immigration. That didn't just spontaneously happen out of the goodness of people's hearts, somebody is financially backing this. I want to tear of the veil and see who is behind this,i And i don't think it is American voters, Is it just Machiavellian scheming by American businesses to exploit poor mexicans for profit at the expense of American culture?
> 
> 
> 
> It's more than big business, drive through Brentwood and Beverly Hills and see who is waiting at bus stops. Drive past a paint store or a lumber yard in the morning. Do a real check of your favorite locally owned restaurant and see who is washing the dishes and cutting the fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't  it odd, we have posters that deny the huge American poor living on the streets,  they instead mock people that are threatened by illegals and they minimize these people. OK, sorry kids, but not all Americans are hyper intellectuals. You wealthy rich intellectuals EVER read Steinbeck?  Jesus Christ, you silly rich intellectual white kids  don't get it. This is like the Grapes of Wrath NOW!  We have our own homeless to worry about, not minimize them by sweeping them under the rug because they aren't intellectuals. We need semi or unskilled American labor  And, ask yourself why the minimum wage keeps rising?
Click to expand...





Homelessness has been falling since 2015


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, who can deny NOW you need millions of dollars just to get your name on a platform? Please, it a makes me wonder, about poor Hispanic illegal aliens and WHO (did I spell that right?) is funding this push to legalize illegals, and normalize illegal immigration. That didn't just spontaneously happen out of the goodness of people's hearts, somebody is financially backing this. I want to tear of the veil and see who is behind this,i And i don't think it is American voters, Is it just Machiavellian scheming by American businesses to exploit poor mexicans for profit at the expense of American culture?
> 
> 
> 
> It's more than big business, drive through Brentwood and Beverly Hills and see who is waiting at bus stops. Drive past a paint store or a lumber yard in the morning. Do a real check of your favorite locally owned restaurant and see who is washing the dishes and cutting the fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't  it odd, we have posters that deny the huge American poor living on the streets,  they instead mock people that are threatened by illegals and they minimize these people. OK, sorry kids, but not all Americans are hyper intellectuals. You wealthy rich intellectuals EVER read Steinbeck?  Jesus Christ, you silly rich intellectual white kids  don't get it. This is like the Grapes of Wrath NOW!  We have our own homeless to worry about, not minimize them by sweeping them under the rug because they aren't intellectuals. We need semi or unskilled American labor  And, ask yourself why the minimum wage keeps rising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homelessness has been falling since 2015
Click to expand...

? Welcome back, long time no see. OK, given that, I see the rise in homelessness. And a corresponding rise in illegal immigration . So, I guess I throw  that  out ? Because YOU  say otherwise? Oh, OK.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs evidence, dupe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news, superduperdupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this, blanko?
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> Most Democrats admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot... a poll of Democrats who think illegals should vote is not evidence that California is ignoring their own laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Click to expand...

Do you ever stop lying, PoliticalHack?

Ever??

You've been shown over and over that _"*they*"_ = U.S. citizens.


----------



## Uncensored2008

jillian said:


> there was no illegal alien vote.
> 
> and why are you reading mother jones? most of us don't. *Shrug*



Right, and the holocaust was a hoax, the moon landing staged, and the earth is flat.

You've got it all figured out, Nazi scum.


----------



## MaryL

Anyone believe illegals (or  far more likely, their handlers) or the Russians have co-oped our political system? It's possible, and not so far fetched as it seems.Why are some cities so  over concerned with protecting illegals outside of what their constituency  wants?.Seems like over stepping a boundary and more like pandering. Denver's mayor Mike Hancock,  for instance seems he is more concerned with pandering to illegals than the wishes of the voters. All we want is the  the city and county to follow Federal immigration laws. We want Denver to follow federal laws, like pollution or car safety or OSHA , What is is wrong with deporting illegal aliens all of a sudden?


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, who can deny NOW you need millions of dollars just to get your name on a platform? Please, it a makes me wonder, about poor Hispanic illegal aliens and WHO (did I spell that right?) is funding this push to legalize illegals, and normalize illegal immigration. That didn't just spontaneously happen out of the goodness of people's hearts, somebody is financially backing this. I want to tear of the veil and see who is behind this,i And i don't think it is American voters, Is it just Machiavellian scheming by American businesses to exploit poor mexicans for profit at the expense of American culture?
> 
> 
> 
> It's more than big business, drive through Brentwood and Beverly Hills and see who is waiting at bus stops. Drive past a paint store or a lumber yard in the morning. Do a real check of your favorite locally owned restaurant and see who is washing the dishes and cutting the fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't  it odd, we have posters that deny the huge American poor living on the streets,  they instead mock people that are threatened by illegals and they minimize these people. OK, sorry kids, but not all Americans are hyper intellectuals. You wealthy rich intellectuals EVER read Steinbeck?  Jesus Christ, you silly rich intellectual white kids  don't get it. This is like the Grapes of Wrath NOW!  We have our own homeless to worry about, not minimize them by sweeping them under the rug because they aren't intellectuals. We need semi or unskilled American labor  And, ask yourself why the minimum wage keeps rising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homelessness has been falling since 2015
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? Welcome back, long time no see. OK, given that, I see the rise in homelessness...
Click to expand...


It's falling


----------



## francoHFW

use Dems vote for


Rambunctious said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 30 years of Voodoo: worst min. wage, work conditions, illegal work safeguards, vacations, work week, college costs, rich/poor gap, upward social mobility, % homeless and in prison EVAH, and in the modern world!!
> 
> 
> 
> Who was president the last 8 years?
Click to expand...

Totally obstructed- Reaganism rolls on...


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> Anyone believe illegals (or  far more likely, their handlers) or the Russians have co-oped our political system? It's possible, and not so far fetched as it seems.Why are some cities so  over concerned with protecting illegals outside of what their constituency  wants?.Seems like over stepping a boundary and more like pandering. Denver's mayor Mike Hancock,  for instance seems he is more concerned with pandering to illegals than the wishes of the voters. All we want is the  the city and county to follow Federal immigration laws. We want Denver to follow federal laws, like pollution or car safety or OSHA , What is is wrong with deporting illegal aliens all of a sudden?


Russians did manage to get Trump elected and wreck respect for institutions....

The GOP can keep this illegal thing going forever...they love the cheap labor...


----------



## MaryL

I guess we can pick and choose  what facts and laws we want. All those growing numbers  of American born homeless poor, they go away. Government wants to  cut back on O2 emissions, because of greenhouse effect forcing emissions controls? And then local governments  practically force recycling on us, I am good with that, too. But then the state officials suddenly want to stop enforcing Immigration laws and practically enable people to break federal laws,  especially after all these homeless jobless Americans I see. Aren't   local politicians supposed to represent US? Not big business or illegal alien groups?


----------



## francoHFW

Uncensored2008 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> there was no illegal alien vote.
> 
> and why are you reading mother jones? most of us don't. *Shrug*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and the holocaust was a hoax, the moon landing staged, and the earth is flat.
> 
> You've got it all figured out, Nazi scum.
Click to expand...

Yup, Nazis are socialists, hater superdupe.


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> I guess we can pick and choose  what facts and laws we want. All those growing numbers  of American born homeless poor, they go away. Government wants to  cut back on O2 emissions, because of greenhouse effect forcing emissions controls? And then local governments  practically force recycling on us, I am good with that, too. But then the state officials suddenly want to stop enforcing Immigration laws and practically enable people to break federal laws,  especially after all these homeless jobless Americans I see. Aren't   local politicians supposed to represent US? Not big business or illegal alien groups?


Pass the GD 2010 Dem Immigration Bill with unfakable SS ID card ferchrissake...dupe.


----------



## 007

francoHFW said:


> ...dupe.


What a retarded broken record... 

You're material is old, moron. You can NOT be very bright.


----------



## MaryL

Something is broken here when liberals can't acknowledge the problem illegals cause in human terms with out denying the effect. Instead, they indulge in insults or phony cherry picked facts that prove their  earth is flat. My brother lived in San Francisco, the Huge cost of living increase drove him out, he lives with his daughter in a near by county. Here in Denver, I am practically out of my home I have been in since heck was a pup. But right next door? You guessed it. What used to be  a one family home has two families  with a huge number of people, and what used to be one car home NOW is  has 10. Mexicans. And none of them speaks  English, isn't that great? And the people that used to live there? Pretty much vanished into homeless oblivion. because homelessness is shrinking, it must be why I  see it more and more often. Because some pud tells me it's going away it must not be there, though.


----------



## Faun

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential* in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
> 
> OBAMA: And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don’t want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you’re not just speaking for yourself. You’re speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school…
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaning to jump in on this private, non-substantive discussion, but a few points:
> 
> A).  Illegals are given every encouragement and opportunity to take full advantage of our system.  If 75% of them are foolish enough not to take the Democrats, Jerry Brown, et al, up on their offers, help and assitance, that makes them very foolish.  After all, that is the basic reason why they are here for in the first place----  opportunity.  And if that is the case, that potentially leaves up to 5 million illegals casting votes for those that promise the goods!  The only way to know is for a comprehensive shakedown of the voter roles.
> 
> B).  Why would anyone be fearful of voting, unless they shouldn't be voting in the first place, maybe living here in violation of the law.
> 
> C).  Mr. Obama, voting does not make you a citizen, and why would having an undocumented family member with you be a reason to vote, unless you were only voting to support democrats who want to make this a borderless country?
> 
> D).  Every case of voter intimidation I have ever seen or heard of was perpetrated by the DNC or those acting on their behalf.  Right off the top of my head:  The Black Panthers.  Another?  How about Lois Lerner and how she blocked a bunch of organizations from forming, preventing all of them from getting out the message to vote Romney.  How many thousands of votes were lost because of that?
> 
> E).  Who is discouraging anyone from voting?  Enforcement of federal laws?  Voter ID laws that if invoked, might screen out many illegal voters?
> 
> F).  "OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. But they’re counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."  Everyone should have a voice?  Illegal or otherwise?  Citizen or not?  Then what is all of this wrangling about concerns the Russians influenced our election?  All they were trying to do is have THEIR voice heard in our election!  The whole world should have a say in our votes!
> 
> And saying a person can't legally vote implies the ability to vote ILLEGALLY.  Courage or not, how does the ex-president intend for people to have the "courage" to vote, to make your voice heard, when all you have to do is walk into your voting location?!  That is unless you don't have the courage to be a legal citizen.
> 
> YOU SEE, the great untold truth about illegals is the Democrats WANT them to stay illegal, because then they know they will vote democrat, but once a foreigner becomes a legal citizen, has a real part and investment (stockholder, if you will) in this country, a lot of times they start to see things DIFFERENTLY!  They want to protect the country and what they fought to earn, and a lot of them start voting REPUBLICAN.
> 
> Please return now to your previously scheduled pointless bickering and squabbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All we are asking is show us where 3 to 5 illegal aliens voted in 2016. Why is that too much to ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because AS I ALREADY ANSWERED IN ANOTHER post, you and I know that neither of us has the data available to us to prove anything!!!  Either argument for or against the claim is based purely on conjecture and circumstantial evidence, but on logic alone, the circumstances support that SOME illegals vote.  What number?  0,1% or 76% of the illegal populace?  The government doesn't even have a clear estimate of HOW MANY illegals there are!  Their guess could be 5 or 10 million off!  So, we will have to wait for the Trump/Sessions crackdown on illegals and for their eventual success in getting all of the public records from the states and crunching them in a big computer.  It will happen, might take a few years with all the resistance being put up, but it will happen and then there will no longer be any need to guess.  Can't wait to see the results!  I think the nation will be SHOCKED at the actual confirmed figure.
Click to expand...

Now you're lying. I myself showed you that *29 million* of the 130 million votes cast were investigated and *324* possible cases of voter fraud were found.

Just the Facts on Fraud


----------



## Unkotare

The Astonishing Decline of Homelessness in America


State of Homelessness Report - National Alliance to End Homelessness


----------



## Faun

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 percent of illegals have fake SS, green cards? Where is your proof or any link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should point out to all you people who are link-crazy, the internet is not a good source of information. Even Snopes has been questioned about its veracity and impartiality in some cases.  I generally don't give full shrift to any site unless it is an official site or one of historically high integrity that is quoting from an official site.
Click to expand...

Oh? What did Snopes get wrong...?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> b. The cur, Obama, even told illegals to go out and vote and there'd be no untoward consequences.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have eaten a lot of lead paint as a child, because both your cognition and short term memory match that of a goldfish.
> 
> Obama said to go out and vote to a us citizen (michelle rodreiguez)   She was the one who asked the question what would happen is she voted, and that the question Obama answered.   No matter who Obama was speaking to, you would pretend he was speaking to an illegal alien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Obama said to go out and vote to a us citizen...."
> 
> That's a lie.
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]
> *
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]
> 
> *
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
Click to expand...

You lie.

A U.S. citizen to Obama: _"So if *I* vote...."_

Obama to that U.S. citizen: _"when *you* vote..."_


----------



## Faun

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What high integrity are you talking about? You are supporting CAIRCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.  Do you know who you are even talking to?  I never brought them up!  I don't even know who they are and only heard of them earlier today reading this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ask you a question. 75 percent of illegals have fake SS and green card. Where is your proof? Or you pulled that from your ass? Answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear assface, I never said 75% of illegals had fake ID.  You have the wrong person again.  How would anyone know that for certain anyway?  But there IS a big fake ID market and illegals are one of the prime consumers of them.  Just check the FBI stats on percentages found on illegals arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have questions about snopes integrity---- post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you don't know that Snopes is under a lot of heat and has had funding cut because of their moving into the political arena promoting agendas?  Do you really think that everyone there are men of virtue who never for the slightest moment let their personal views influence their reports!  Well, I gave you a shot at a reasonable conversation trying to meet you half way on some points but I see now I'd have better luck trying to reason with Maxine Waters.  You only have one channel on your TV set.
Click to expand...

Snopes did not have their funding cut for moving into the political arena. Where the fuck do you get this from? Snopes' only source of revenue comes from advertising. They are currently in a contractual dispute with their web host and the web host is not letting them post advertisements on the site.


----------



## francoHFW

007 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> What a retarded broken record...
> 
> You're material is old, moron. You can NOT be very bright.
Click to expand...

It's what the book is about, politically. The most important thing that's happened in the last 30 years, the GOP BS/Hate propaganda machine, and its dupes- about 1/2 the GOP at least. Furriners don't get Fox Rush etc so they wonder WTF happened to us...


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> STILLL no evidence of ilegal voters in any numbers at all. It's crazy to believe illegals, who have enough problems and paranoia, would risk voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens did vote in significant numbers.  There have been about 100 of them in the last decade alone.  One Hundred illegal votes out of about 1 billion votes cast during that time.
> 
> That has to be 0.00000001%.  Plenty to worry about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They vote by the millions.
Click to expand...







^^^ PoliticalHack ^^^


----------



## francoHFW

and the President is a tin foiler too...


----------



## PoliticalChic

postman said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with that, I have no problem  with local governments  or the federal government turning over voter registration information, either. Hell, I still have my original birth certificate. Why are liberals afraid, again? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now if the Russians wanted the US voter database, they had to hack into 50 different computer systems.
> 
> If every state turns over their records, the Russians could get the entire US voter database in just one hack.
> 
> Akin to putting all one's eggs in one basket.
Click to expand...




The Russian candidate for the presidency lost the election.

Pick up newspaper...and have someone read it to you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been revealed as a low-life lying scum.
> 
> Quote where your link says what you claimed: "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> 
> But....you are the perfect spokesperson for the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, dumbass dupe. Too bad you don't get real news from your propaganda machine. The ies and fake news are all RW DUHHHHHHH.
> 
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANOTHER great non sequitur, superdupe. You're WRONG AGAIN, as always. Because you believe a giant pile of bs propaganda, and miss all the important news, superdupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????
> 
> 
> Speak up, you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you read? LOL! Telling you the truth makes me a low life scum? Perfect illustration of a hater dupe. Another fact for you. Learn before you GTH...
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
Click to expand...



You tried to claim this:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."

Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
"The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."


So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?




Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*


Speak up, you dunce.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing.....nothing....in your link that even suggests this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> So...you have proven what everyone always knew....you're a lying low-life scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Dems want it, the GOP refuses it.
> The case for a national ID card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been revealed as a low-life lying scum.
> 
> Quote where your link says what you claimed: "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> 
> But....you are the perfect spokesperson for the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, dumbass dupe. Too bad you don't get real news from your propaganda machine. The ies and fake news are all RW DUHHHHHHH.
> 
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good example of a Low life lying scum.
> Dishonest, Dysfunctional and Defective human being.
Click to expand...



Let's take a colossal leap, and assume you are correct about me. If that is the case, you must some phrase a degree of magnitude lower, since I've run circles around you in this thread.


What would such a deprecatory phrase be?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> STILLL no evidence of ilegal voters in any numbers at all. It's crazy to believe illegals, who have enough problems and paranoia, would risk voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens did vote in significant numbers.  There have been about 100 of them in the last decade alone.  One Hundred illegal votes out of about 1 billion votes cast during that time.
> 
> That has to be 0.00000001%.  Plenty to worry about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They vote by the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ PoliticalHack ^^^
Click to expand...




Thank heaven you didn't include your picture....

....everyone would be nauseous.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> and the President is a tin foiler too...





You tried to claim this:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."

Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
"The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."


So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?




Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*


Speak up, you dunce.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No poor person in American History ever was elected
> 
> 
> 
> There have been many elected officials that come from a less than middle class family. Including some presidents, What happens when they get in office is where the big bucks come from. By the time one has laid the groundwork and made the connections to run and win an election you are correct. By then you are not "poor" but it doesn't mean you forgot what it was like to be poor. In most cases anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides, who can deny NOW you need millions of dollars just to get your name on a platform?  Please, it a makes me wonder, about poor Hispanic illegal aliens and WHO  (did I spell that right?)   is funding this push to legalize illegals, and normalize illegal   immigration. That didn't just spontaneously happen out of the goodness of people's  hearts. And I don't think it  is  American voters, it just seems like Machiavellian scheming by American businesses to exploit poor mexicans for profit at the expense of American culture, and they are so short sighted, what do they care how they screw people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already decided it's the GOP. Who refuse an unfakeable SS ID card. Snapped back to the brainwash, eh?
Click to expand...




You tried to claim this:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."

Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
"The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."


So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?




Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*


Speak up, you dunce.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Rambunctious said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 30 years of Voodoo: worst min. wage, work conditions, illegal work safeguards, vacations, work week, college costs, rich/poor gap, upward social mobility, % homeless and in prison EVAH, and in the modern world!!
> 
> 
> 
> Who was president the last 8 years?
Click to expand...



And who voted for the abject failure.....twice??????


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news, superduperdupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this, blanko?
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> Most Democrats admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot... a poll of Democrats who think illegals should vote is not evidence that California is ignoring their own laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever stop lying, PoliticalHack?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> You've been shown over and over that _"*they*"_ = U.S. citizens.
Click to expand...



"A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/





"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two

They= anyone who gets a driver's license.


*"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*

“It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."



“More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"

Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone believe illegals (or  far more likely, their handlers) or the Russians have co-oped our political system? It's possible, and not so far fetched as it seems.Why are some cities so  over concerned with protecting illegals outside of what their constituency  wants?.Seems like over stepping a boundary and more like pandering. Denver's mayor Mike Hancock,  for instance seems he is more concerned with pandering to illegals than the wishes of the voters. All we want is the  the city and county to follow Federal immigration laws. We want Denver to follow federal laws, like pollution or car safety or OSHA , What is is wrong with deporting illegal aliens all of a sudden?
> 
> 
> 
> Russians did manage to get Trump elected and wreck respect for institutions....
> 
> The GOP can keep this illegal thing going forever...they love the cheap labor...
Click to expand...



The real Russian collusion:

What would a President sound like if he were in the pocket of  Putin?


This:
"...on the fundamental issues that will shape this century Americans and Russians share common interests that form a basis for cooperation..."


"...I have called for a reset in relations between the United States and Russia..."


"....Russia has cut its way through time like a mighty river through a canyon, leaving an indelible mark on human history as it goes..... look to the future that can be built if we partner on behalf of the aspirations we hold in common."

Text: Obama’s Speech at the New Economic School


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we can pick and choose  what facts and laws we want. All those growing numbers  of American born homeless poor, they go away. Government wants to  cut back on O2 emissions, because of greenhouse effect forcing emissions controls? And then local governments  practically force recycling on us, I am good with that, too. But then the state officials suddenly want to stop enforcing Immigration laws and practically enable people to break federal laws,  especially after all these homeless jobless Americans I see. Aren't   local politicians supposed to represent US? Not big business or illegal alien groups?
> 
> 
> 
> Pass the GD 2010 Dem Immigration Bill with unfakable SS ID card ferchrissake...dupe.
Click to expand...



You tried to claim this:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."

Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
"The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."


So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?




Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*


Speak up, you dunce.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 percent of illegals have fake SS, green cards? Where is your proof or any link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should point out to all you people who are link-crazy, the internet is not a good source of information. Even Snopes has been questioned about its veracity and impartiality in some cases.  I generally don't give full shrift to any site unless it is an official site or one of historically high integrity that is quoting from an official site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What did Snopes get wrong...?
Click to expand...



Snopes is two fat Liberals sitting on their couch...." Barbara and David Mikkelson, a California couple....'


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> b. The cur, Obama, even told illegals to go out and vote and there'd be no untoward consequences.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have eaten a lot of lead paint as a child, because both your cognition and short term memory match that of a goldfish.
> 
> Obama said to go out and vote to a us citizen (michelle rodreiguez)   She was the one who asked the question what would happen is she voted, and that the question Obama answered.   No matter who Obama was speaking to, you would pretend he was speaking to an illegal alien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Obama said to go out and vote to a us citizen...."
> 
> That's a lie.
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]
> *
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]
> 
> *
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie.
> 
> A U.S. citizen to Obama: _"So if *I* vote...."_
> 
> Obama to that U.S. citizen: _"when *you* vote..."_
Click to expand...



She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.


**


*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What high integrity are you talking about? You are supporting CAIRCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.  Do you know who you are even talking to?  I never brought them up!  I don't even know who they are and only heard of them earlier today reading this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ask you a question. 75 percent of illegals have fake SS and green card. Where is your proof? Or you pulled that from your ass? Answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear assface, I never said 75% of illegals had fake ID.  You have the wrong person again.  How would anyone know that for certain anyway?  But there IS a big fake ID market and illegals are one of the prime consumers of them.  Just check the FBI stats on percentages found on illegals arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have questions about snopes integrity---- post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you don't know that Snopes is under a lot of heat and has had funding cut because of their moving into the political arena promoting agendas?  Do you really think that everyone there are men of virtue who never for the slightest moment let their personal views influence their reports!  Well, I gave you a shot at a reasonable conversation trying to meet you half way on some points but I see now I'd have better luck trying to reason with Maxine Waters.  You only have one channel on your TV set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snopes did not have their funding cut for moving into the political arena. Where the fuck do you get this from? Snopes' only source of revenue comes from advertising. They are currently in a contractual dispute with their web host and the web host is not letting them post advertisements on the site.
Click to expand...




Liberals.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"As many as 7,500 Americans -- 20 per day -- are killed annually by unlicensed drivers, and Rosenberg calculates that more than half are the victims of illegal immigrants. Now, by testifying before lawmakers, speaking to parents who have been through the same ordeal and posting his research on his nonprofit’s website, unlicensedtodrive.org, Rosenberg is shedding light on a frightening number not readily available from government sources.

The AAA Foundation for Traffic Safety, which obtains state-by-state data from the federal government Fatality Analysis Reporting System (FARS) database – found that 20 percent of fatal crashes involved an unlicensed driver. From 2010-2014, there was an average of 32,887 road deaths per year, which would mean 6,577 were caused by unlicensed drivers. Those drivers include citizens with suspended or revoked licenses, and those who never had licenses. But if half are illegal immigrants, it would be in line with Rosenberg’s estimates.

“Our archives are filled with stories of drunk-driving illegals killing U.S. citizens,” William Gheen, of the Americans for Legal Immigration Political Action Committee, told FoxNews.com. “It is our official estimate that more than 3,000 U.S citizens lose their lives each year due to the insufficient enforcement of our existing border and immigration law.”
Dad's grief leads to quest to count deaths caused by illegal immigrant drivers


And the Democrats bring them in for one reason only: to vote Democrat.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, dumbass dupe. Too bad you don't get real news from your propaganda machine. The ies and fake news are all RW DUHHHHHHH.
> 
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANOTHER great non sequitur, superdupe. You're WRONG AGAIN, as always. Because you believe a giant pile of bs propaganda, and miss all the important news, superdupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????
> 
> 
> Speak up, you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you read? LOL! Telling you the truth makes me a low life scum? Perfect illustration of a hater dupe. Another fact for you. Learn before you GTH...
> *Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card | TheHill*
> thehill.com/homenews/.../95235-democrats-spark-alarm-with-call-for-national-id-card
> Apr 30, 2010 - Democratic leaders have proposed requiring every worker in the nation to carry a nationalidentification card with biometric information, such as ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*
> 
> 
> Speak up, you dunce.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Look who calling others a liar...

You falsely claimed the L.A. Times said that California was registering illegals to vote at DMV's...

_"Twice I provided the LATimes quote stating that they are automatically registered to vote. ... Did the LATimes state that illegal aliens are automatically registered to vote? Answer the question." _​
...when the L.A. Times actually states...

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 percent of illegals have fake SS, green cards? Where is your proof or any link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should point out to all you people who are link-crazy, the internet is not a good source of information. Even Snopes has been questioned about its veracity and impartiality in some cases.  I generally don't give full shrift to any site unless it is an official site or one of historically high integrity that is quoting from an official site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What did Snopes get wrong...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Snopes is two fat Liberals sitting on their couch...." Barbara and David Mikkelson, a California couple....'
Click to expand...

Who cares what you think of them??



Prove they're not accurate. That's all that matters.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> b. The cur, Obama, even told illegals to go out and vote and there'd be no untoward consequences.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have eaten a lot of lead paint as a child, because both your cognition and short term memory match that of a goldfish.
> 
> Obama said to go out and vote to a us citizen (michelle rodreiguez)   She was the one who asked the question what would happen is she voted, and that the question Obama answered.   No matter who Obama was speaking to, you would pretend he was speaking to an illegal alien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Obama said to go out and vote to a us citizen...."
> 
> That's a lie.
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]
> *
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]
> 
> *
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie.
> 
> A U.S. citizen to Obama: _"So if *I* vote...."_
> 
> Obama to that U.S. citizen: _"when *you* vote..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
Click to expand...

Nope, she's speaking for herself...

A U.S. citizen to Obama: _"So if *I* vote...."_

Obama to that U.S. citizen: _"when *you* vote..."

_... even Obama knew she was speaking for herself as he answered her by pointing out as a voting U.S. citizen, she has nothing to fear about voting.

_"Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself."_​


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> And the Democrats bring them in for one reason only: to vote Democrat.


What a pity you can't prove that.


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we can pick and choose  what facts and laws we want. All those growing numbers  of American born homeless poor, they go away. Government wants to  cut back on O2 emissions, because of greenhouse effect forcing emissions controls? And then local governments  practically force recycling on us, I am good with that, too. But then the state officials suddenly want to stop enforcing Immigration laws and practically enable people to break federal laws,  especially after all these homeless jobless Americans I see. Aren't   local politicians supposed to represent US? Not big business or illegal alien groups?
> 
> 
> 
> Pass the GD 2010 Dem Immigration Bill with unfakable SS ID card ferchrissake...dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*
> 
> 
> Speak up, you dunce.
Click to expand...

My link says that Dems wanted an unfakable SS ID card and the GOP blocked it, DUHHHHH. The ACLU's opinion is irrelevant. What a stupid jackass.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we can pick and choose  what facts and laws we want. All those growing numbers  of American born homeless poor, they go away. Government wants to  cut back on O2 emissions, because of greenhouse effect forcing emissions controls? And then local governments  practically force recycling on us, I am good with that, too. But then the state officials suddenly want to stop enforcing Immigration laws and practically enable people to break federal laws,  especially after all these homeless jobless Americans I see. Aren't   local politicians supposed to represent US? Not big business or illegal alien groups?
> 
> 
> 
> Pass the GD 2010 Dem Immigration Bill with unfakable SS ID card ferchrissake...dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*
> 
> 
> Speak up, you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link says that Dems wanted an unfakable SS ID card and the GOP blocked it, DUHHHHH. The ACLU's opinion is irrelevant. What a stupid jackass.
Click to expand...



You tried to claim this:
*"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."*

Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
"The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."


So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?




Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*


Now....let's see you find a quote that says this:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."


You've had three strikes already.


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we can pick and choose  what facts and laws we want. All those growing numbers  of American born homeless poor, they go away. Government wants to  cut back on O2 emissions, because of greenhouse effect forcing emissions controls? And then local governments  practically force recycling on us, I am good with that, too. But then the state officials suddenly want to stop enforcing Immigration laws and practically enable people to break federal laws,  especially after all these homeless jobless Americans I see. Aren't   local politicians supposed to represent US? Not big business or illegal alien groups?
> 
> 
> 
> Pass the GD 2010 Dem Immigration Bill with unfakable SS ID card ferchrissake...dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*
> 
> 
> Speak up, you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link says that Dems wanted an unfakable SS ID card and the GOP blocked it, DUHHHHH. The ACLU's opinion is irrelevant. What a stupid jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> *"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."*
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*
> 
> 
> Now....let's see you find a quote that says this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> 
> You've had three strikes already.
Click to expand...

My link says that Dems wanted an unfakable SS ID card in 2010 and the GOP blocked it, DUHHHHH. The ACLU's opinion is irrelevant. What a stupid jackass. And hater dupe.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we can pick and choose  what facts and laws we want. All those growing numbers  of American born homeless poor, they go away. Government wants to  cut back on O2 emissions, because of greenhouse effect forcing emissions controls? And then local governments  practically force recycling on us, I am good with that, too. But then the state officials suddenly want to stop enforcing Immigration laws and practically enable people to break federal laws,  especially after all these homeless jobless Americans I see. Aren't   local politicians supposed to represent US? Not big business or illegal alien groups?
> 
> 
> 
> Pass the GD 2010 Dem Immigration Bill with unfakable SS ID card ferchrissake...dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*
> 
> 
> Speak up, you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link says that Dems wanted an unfakable SS ID card and the GOP blocked it, DUHHHHH. The ACLU's opinion is irrelevant. What a stupid jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> *"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."*
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*
> 
> 
> Now....let's see you find a quote that says this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> 
> You've had three strikes already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link says that Dems wanted an unfakable SS ID card in 2010 and the GOP blocked it, DUHHHHH. The ACLU's opinion is irrelevant. What a stupid jackass. And hater dupe.
Click to expand...




Now....let's see you find a quote that says this:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."


You've had three strikes already.



I'm revealed you as the low-life liar that you are.


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pass the GD 2010 Dem Immigration Bill with unfakable SS ID card ferchrissake...dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*
> 
> 
> Speak up, you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link says that Dems wanted an unfakable SS ID card and the GOP blocked it, DUHHHHH. The ACLU's opinion is irrelevant. What a stupid jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> *"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."*
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*
> 
> 
> Now....let's see you find a quote that says this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> 
> You've had three strikes already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link says that Dems wanted an unfakable SS ID card in 2010 and the GOP blocked it, DUHHHHH. The ACLU's opinion is irrelevant. What a stupid jackass. And hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....let's see you find a quote that says this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> 
> You've had three strikes already.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm revealed you as the low-life liar that you are.
Click to expand...

I already did, brainwashed functional MORON.


----------



## francoHFW

Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card

Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card

Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*
> 
> 
> Speak up, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> My link says that Dems wanted an unfakable SS ID card and the GOP blocked it, DUHHHHH. The ACLU's opinion is irrelevant. What a stupid jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> *"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."*
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*
> 
> 
> Now....let's see you find a quote that says this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> 
> You've had three strikes already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link says that Dems wanted an unfakable SS ID card in 2010 and the GOP blocked it, DUHHHHH. The ACLU's opinion is irrelevant. What a stupid jackass. And hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....let's see you find a quote that says this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> 
> 
> You've had three strikes already.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm revealed you as the low-life liar that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did, brainwashed functional MORON.
Click to expand...




Never.

Asked repeatedly to back up your lie.....you failed.

Now....let's see you find a quote that says this:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."


You've had three strikes already.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> 
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> 
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card





Here, from your link:

"A plan by Senate Democratic leaders to reform the nation’s immigration laws ran into strong opposition from civil liberties defenders..."

Clearly, you statement 
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
was a lie.


You are, and will always be, a low-life lying scum.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> 
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> 
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card





This: "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with* the Democratic Party*, wasted no time in blasting the plan."


Not this:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."


You will always be the low-life lying scum that I've revealed you  to be.


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> 
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> 
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, from your link:
> 
> "A plan by Senate Democratic leaders to reform the nation’s immigration laws ran into strong opposition from civil liberties defenders..."
> 
> Clearly, you statement
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> was a lie.
> 
> 
> You are, and will always be, a low-life lying scum.
Click to expand...

Nobody cares about the ACLU duhhh. It was the GOP that blocked it DUHHHHH.

Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> 
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> 
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, from your link:
> 
> "A plan by Senate Democratic leaders to reform the nation’s immigration laws ran into strong opposition from civil liberties defenders..."
> 
> Clearly, you statement
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> was a lie.
> 
> 
> You are, and will always be, a low-life lying scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares about the ACLU duhhh. It was the GOP that blocked it DUHHHHH.
> 
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
Click to expand...




Here, from your link:

"A plan by Senate Democratic leaders to reform the nation’s immigration laws ran into strong opposition from civil liberties defenders..."

Clearly, you statement 
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
was a lie.


You are, and will always be, a low-life lying scum.



This: "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with* the Democratic Party*, wasted no time in blasting the plan."


Not this lie of yours:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."


You will always be the low-life lying scum that I've revealed you to be.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> 
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> 
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, from your link:
> 
> "A plan by Senate Democratic leaders to reform the nation’s immigration laws ran into strong opposition from civil liberties defenders..."
> 
> Clearly, you statement
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."
> was a lie.
> 
> 
> You are, and will always be, a low-life lying scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares about the ACLU duhhh. It was the GOP that blocked it DUHHHHH.
> 
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
> Dems spark alarm with call for national ID card
Click to expand...



Now....let's see you find a quote that says this:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie

national ID cards are a horrible idea......but then again, open borders and unchecked immigration might just be  the government creating a crisis so us peasants will be willing to give up  more of our liberty in order to "solve" the problem.


----------



## francoHFW

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> national ID cards are a horrible idea......but then again, open borders and unchecked immigration might just be  the government creating a crisis so us peasants will be willing to give up  more of our liberty in order to "solve" the problem.


WHY, dupe?


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie

francoHFW said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> national ID cards are a horrible idea......but then again, open borders and unchecked immigration might just be  the government creating a crisis so us peasants will be willing to give up  more of our liberty in order to "solve" the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY, dupe?
Click to expand...

who the fuck are you calling dupe, shitstain little sissy?


----------



## francoHFW

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> national ID cards are a horrible idea......but then again, open borders and unchecked immigration might just be  the government creating a crisis so us peasants will be willing to give up  more of our liberty in order to "solve" the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who the fuck are you calling dupe, shitstain little sissy?
Click to expand...

You, hater dupe. Nobody's for open borders etc except in dupe world...


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> national ID cards are a horrible idea......but then again, open borders and unchecked immigration might just be  the government creating a crisis so us peasants will be willing to give up  more of our liberty in order to "solve" the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who the fuck are you calling dupe, shitstain little sissy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, hater dupe. Nobody's for open borders etc except in dupe world...
Click to expand...

‘Skinny repeal’ of Obamacare would leave 16 million more people uninsured in a decade


francoHFW said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> national ID cards are a horrible idea......but then again, open borders and unchecked immigration might just be  the government creating a crisis so us peasants will be willing to give up  more of our liberty in order to "solve" the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who the fuck are you calling dupe, shitstain little sissy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, hater dupe. Nobody's for open borders etc except in dupe world...
Click to expand...

BTW, I'm 6'4, 210. lol. You can't help it if you're ignorant and misinformed. The giant BS/hate GOP propaganda machine is scary...


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie

francoHFW said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> national ID cards are a horrible idea......but then again, open borders and unchecked immigration might just be  the government creating a crisis so us peasants will be willing to give up  more of our liberty in order to "solve" the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who the fuck are you calling dupe, shitstain little sissy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, hater dupe. Nobody's for open borders etc except in dupe world...
Click to expand...

you dont even know what a dupe is, you punk. Im about sick and tired of you following me around and harassing me, making personal attacks against me. If you want some trouble, bring it on. otherwise, go ut your dick beaters to buttons with someone else.
you didnt ask any real question
you didnt make a statement
you simply made a post to attack me personally, unprovoked.
leave me the fuck alone, or back up your bullshit, punk. I served this country, I pay taxes, own a business, and Im not going to stand for some little shitstain like you, following me around  like a rabid poodle, nipping at my heels.
go the fuck away.
dont address me
dont quote me.
nothing


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> national ID cards are a horrible idea......but then again, open borders and unchecked immigration might just be  the government creating a crisis so us peasants will be willing to give up  more of our liberty in order to "solve" the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who the fuck are you calling dupe, shitstain little sissy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, hater dupe. Nobody's for open borders etc except in dupe world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘Skinny repeal’ of Obamacare would leave 16 million more people uninsured in a decade
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> national ID cards are a horrible idea......but then again, open borders and unchecked immigration might just be  the government creating a crisis so us peasants will be willing to give up  more of our liberty in order to "solve" the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who the fuck are you calling dupe, shitstain little sissy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, hater dupe. Nobody's for open borders etc except in dupe world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, I'm 6'4, 210. lol. You can't help it if you're ignorant and misinformed. The giant BS/hate GOP propaganda machine is scary...
Click to expand...

Im not a republican
and I dont give a fuck how fat you are....I dont date guys.


----------



## Dr Grump

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*.



I swear to god most of your threads need to end up in the conspiracy theory section. Is there no end to your lunacy? FACT CHECK: Hillary Clinton Received 800,000 or More Votes From Non-Citizens in the 2016 Election


----------



## francoHFW

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> national ID cards are a horrible idea......but then again, open borders and unchecked immigration might just be  the government creating a crisis so us peasants will be willing to give up  more of our liberty in order to "solve" the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who the fuck are you calling dupe, shitstain little sissy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, hater dupe. Nobody's for open borders etc except in dupe world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dont even know what a dupe is, you punk. Im about sick and tired of you following me around and harassing me, making personal attacks against me. If you want some trouble, bring it on. otherwise, go ut your dick beaters to buttons with someone else.
> you didnt ask any real question
> you didnt make a statement
> you simply made a post to attack me personally, unprovoked.
> leave me the fuck alone, or back up your bullshit, punk. I served this country, I pay taxes, own a business, and Im not going to stand for some little shitstain like you, following me around  like a rabid poodle, nipping at my heels.
> go the fuck away.
> dont address me
> dont quote me.
> nothing
Click to expand...

Angry white dupe.^^^ Keep voting for the GOP screwing you, then...WHY are national ID cards a bad idea? They would END illegal immigration and make voter id and med id no problem. Don't be a fear mongered scaredy cat... I'm a retired teacher and businessman and don't need stupid personal attacks eith. Dupe is a political term, the most important one of the last 30 years. GOPers are either greedy scumbags or dupes nowadays.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie

francoHFW said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> national ID cards are a horrible idea......but then again, open borders and unchecked immigration might just be  the government creating a crisis so us peasants will be willing to give up  more of our liberty in order to "solve" the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who the fuck are you calling dupe, shitstain little sissy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, hater dupe. Nobody's for open borders etc except in dupe world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dont even know what a dupe is, you punk. Im about sick and tired of you following me around and harassing me, making personal attacks against me. If you want some trouble, bring it on. otherwise, go ut your dick beaters to buttons with someone else.
> you didnt ask any real question
> you didnt make a statement
> you simply made a post to attack me personally, unprovoked.
> leave me the fuck alone, or back up your bullshit, punk. I served this country, I pay taxes, own a business, and Im not going to stand for some little shitstain like you, following me around  like a rabid poodle, nipping at my heels.
> go the fuck away.
> dont address me
> dont quote me.
> nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angry white dupe.^^^ Keep voting for the GOP screwing you, then...WHY are national ID cards a bad idea? They would END illegal immigration and make voter id and med id no problem. Don't be a fear mongered scaredy cat... I'm a retired teacher and businessman and don't need stupid personal attacks eith. Dupe is a political term, the most important one of the last 30 years. GOPers are either greedy scumbags or dupes nowadays.
Click to expand...

Im not even a republican, asshole. Dont call me dupe and I will be happy to answer your question. I will engage anyone, agree or disagree, as long as they give me the proper respect I deserve. So if you want an answer, ask in a respectful manner.


----------



## francoHFW

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> national ID cards are a horrible idea......but then again, open borders and unchecked immigration might just be  the government creating a crisis so us peasants will be willing to give up  more of our liberty in order to "solve" the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who the fuck are you calling dupe, shitstain little sissy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, hater dupe. Nobody's for open borders etc except in dupe world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘Skinny repeal’ of Obamacare would leave 16 million more people uninsured in a decade
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> national ID cards are a horrible idea......but then again, open borders and unchecked immigration might just be  the government creating a crisis so us peasants will be willing to give up  more of our liberty in order to "solve" the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who the fuck are you calling dupe, shitstain little sissy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, hater dupe. Nobody's for open borders etc except in dupe world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, I'm 6'4, 210. lol. You can't help it if you're ignorant and misinformed. The giant BS/hate GOP propaganda machine is scary...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not a republican
> and I dont give a fuck how fat you are....I dont date guys.
Click to expand...

6'4" 210 is hardly fat. But you believe all the GOP BS and don't vote Dem. So you're duped.


----------



## francoHFW

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY, dupe?
> 
> 
> 
> who the fuck are you calling dupe, shitstain little sissy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, hater dupe. Nobody's for open borders etc except in dupe world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dont even know what a dupe is, you punk. Im about sick and tired of you following me around and harassing me, making personal attacks against me. If you want some trouble, bring it on. otherwise, go ut your dick beaters to buttons with someone else.
> you didnt ask any real question
> you didnt make a statement
> you simply made a post to attack me personally, unprovoked.
> leave me the fuck alone, or back up your bullshit, punk. I served this country, I pay taxes, own a business, and Im not going to stand for some little shitstain like you, following me around  like a rabid poodle, nipping at my heels.
> go the fuck away.
> dont address me
> dont quote me.
> nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angry white dupe.^^^ Keep voting for the GOP screwing you, then...WHY are national ID cards a bad idea? They would END illegal immigration and make voter id and med id no problem. Don't be a fear mongered scaredy cat... I'm a retired teacher and businessman and don't need stupid personal attacks eith. Dupe is a political term, the most important one of the last 30 years. GOPers are either greedy scumbags or dupes nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not even a republican, asshole. Dont call me dupe and I will be happy to answer your question. I will engage anyone, agree or disagree, as long as they give me the proper respect I deserve. So if you want an answer, ask in a respectful manner.
Click to expand...

I respect everyone, but not their misinformed brainwashed beliefs. Thus, calling someone a dupe is a POLITICAL insult, whereas shitstain and asshole, not.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> who the fuck are you calling dupe, shitstain little sissy?
> 
> 
> 
> You, hater dupe. Nobody's for open borders etc except in dupe world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dont even know what a dupe is, you punk. Im about sick and tired of you following me around and harassing me, making personal attacks against me. If you want some trouble, bring it on. otherwise, go ut your dick beaters to buttons with someone else.
> you didnt ask any real question
> you didnt make a statement
> you simply made a post to attack me personally, unprovoked.
> leave me the fuck alone, or back up your bullshit, punk. I served this country, I pay taxes, own a business, and Im not going to stand for some little shitstain like you, following me around  like a rabid poodle, nipping at my heels.
> go the fuck away.
> dont address me
> dont quote me.
> nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angry white dupe.^^^ Keep voting for the GOP screwing you, then...WHY are national ID cards a bad idea? They would END illegal immigration and make voter id and med id no problem. Don't be a fear mongered scaredy cat... I'm a retired teacher and businessman and don't need stupid personal attacks eith. Dupe is a political term, the most important one of the last 30 years. GOPers are either greedy scumbags or dupes nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not even a republican, asshole. Dont call me dupe and I will be happy to answer your question. I will engage anyone, agree or disagree, as long as they give me the proper respect I deserve. So if you want an answer, ask in a respectful manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I respect everyone, but not their misinformed brainwashed beliefs. Thus, calling someone a dupe is a POLITICAL insult, whereas shitstain and asshole, not.
Click to expand...




Have you picked up  the tome I've recommended for your edification?

This one:








\

You will find yourself mentioned prominently, blanko.


----------



## Uncensored2008

MaryL said:


> Anyone believe illegals (or  far more likely, their handlers) or the Russians have co-oped our political system? It's possible, and not so far fetched as it seems.Why are some cities so  over concerned with protecting illegals outside of what their constituency  wants?.Seems like over stepping a boundary and more like pandering. Denver's mayor Mike Hancock,  for instance seems he is more concerned with pandering to illegals than the wishes of the voters. All we want is the  the city and county to follow Federal immigration laws. We want Denver to follow federal laws, like pollution or car safety or OSHA , What is is wrong with deporting illegal aliens all of a sudden?




California, the most populous and economically robust state in the nation has not only been co-opted by illegal aliens, but in fact takes orders from Mexico City, We are but a vassal of Mexico. The allegiance of the Assembly and Senate is to the Nation of Mexico, not the USA.. The whole Calexit shit started long before Trump and has as the goal to secede from America to become part of Mexico, whom the democrats in California actually serve.


----------



## Uncensored2008

francoHFW said:


> [
> Yup, Nazis are socialists, hater superdupe.



Hitler did indeed nationalize all heavy industry.

You should sign up for a night school history class, you will be amazed at what actually happened in the past.


----------



## Uncensored2008

francoHFW said:


> [
> I respect everyone, but not their misinformed brainwashed beliefs. Thus, calling someone a dupe is a POLITICAL insult, whereas shitstain and asshole, not.



Calling a democrat "Nazi scum" is a matter of simple fact. Why should you be insulted by what you have worked so hard to become?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone believe illegals (or  far more likely, their handlers) or the Russians have co-oped our political system? It's possible, and not so far fetched as it seems.Why are some cities so  over concerned with protecting illegals outside of what their constituency  wants?.Seems like over stepping a boundary and more like pandering. Denver's mayor Mike Hancock,  for instance seems he is more concerned with pandering to illegals than the wishes of the voters. All we want is the  the city and county to follow Federal immigration laws. We want Denver to follow federal laws, like pollution or car safety or OSHA , What is is wrong with deporting illegal aliens all of a sudden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California, the most populous and economically robust state in the nation has not only been co-opted by illegal aliens, but in fact takes orders from Mexico City, We are but a vassal of Mexico. The allegiance of the Assembly and Senate is to the Nation of Mexico, not the USA.. The whole Calexit shit started long before Trump and has as the goal to secede from America to become part of Mexico, whom the democrats in California actually serve.
Click to expand...




This, from Coulter's "Adios, America:"
 "In Mexico, every transaction between a citizen and a government official involves a cash bribe." Coulter, Op.Cit.


I just finished two of Don Winslow's books...













If this is where California and illegal aliens are taking us.......

....scary.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PoliticalChic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone believe illegals (or  far more likely, their handlers) or the Russians have co-oped our political system? It's possible, and not so far fetched as it seems.Why are some cities so  over concerned with protecting illegals outside of what their constituency  wants?.Seems like over stepping a boundary and more like pandering. Denver's mayor Mike Hancock,  for instance seems he is more concerned with pandering to illegals than the wishes of the voters. All we want is the  the city and county to follow Federal immigration laws. We want Denver to follow federal laws, like pollution or car safety or OSHA , What is is wrong with deporting illegal aliens all of a sudden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California, the most populous and economically robust state in the nation has not only been co-opted by illegal aliens, but in fact takes orders from Mexico City, We are but a vassal of Mexico. The allegiance of the Assembly and Senate is to the Nation of Mexico, not the USA.. The whole Calexit shit started long before Trump and has as the goal to secede from America to become part of Mexico, whom the democrats in California actually serve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, from Coulter's "Adios, America:"
> "In Mexico, every transaction between a citizen and a government official involves a cash bribe." Coulter, Op.Cit.
> 
> 
> I just finished two of Don Winslow's books...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is where California and illegal aliens are taking us.......
> 
> ....scary.
Click to expand...


Eric Bauman, the head of the fascist California democratic party boasted that Jerry Brown will be the last Anglo Governor of the state, ever.  The bilingual shit that so many of us fought against in the 80's is back with a vengeance. Be aware that this has nothing to do with education and in fact establishes Spanish as the official language of the state. 






At least they have the PLO flag with them as well, what are democrats without their Antisemitism?


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Yup, Nazis are socialists, hater superdupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler did indeed nationalize all heavy industry.
> 
> You should sign up for a night school history class, you will be amazed at what actually happened in the past.
Click to expand...

"Hitler did indeed nationalize all heavy industry"....Krupp would be surprised to hear that.  Provide the proof.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Uncensored2008 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone believe illegals (or  far more likely, their handlers) or the Russians have co-oped our political system? It's possible, and not so far fetched as it seems.Why are some cities so  over concerned with protecting illegals outside of what their constituency  wants?.Seems like over stepping a boundary and more like pandering. Denver's mayor Mike Hancock,  for instance seems he is more concerned with pandering to illegals than the wishes of the voters. All we want is the  the city and county to follow Federal immigration laws. We want Denver to follow federal laws, like pollution or car safety or OSHA , What is is wrong with deporting illegal aliens all of a sudden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California, the most populous and economically robust state in the nation has not only been co-opted by illegal aliens, but in fact takes orders from Mexico City, We are but a vassal of Mexico. The allegiance of the Assembly and Senate is to the Nation of Mexico, not the USA.. The whole Calexit shit started long before Trump and has as the goal to secede from America to become part of Mexico, whom the democrats in California actually serve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, from Coulter's "Adios, America:"
> "In Mexico, every transaction between a citizen and a government official involves a cash bribe." Coulter, Op.Cit.
> 
> 
> I just finished two of Don Winslow's books...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is where California and illegal aliens are taking us.......
> 
> ....scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric Bauman, the head of the fascist California democratic party boasted that Jerry Brown will be the last Anglo Governor of the state, ever.  The bilingual shit that so many of us fought against in the 80's is back with a vengeance. Be aware that this has nothing to do with education and in fact establishes Spanish as the official language of the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they have the PLO flag with them as well, what are democrats without their Antisemitism?
Click to expand...




This will never end well, unless the Trump administration can prevent the millions of illegal aliens from voting for the Democrats.

For the Democrats, the open borders crowd, turning over California and any other territory to these invaders is pro forma in return for their votes.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Yup, Nazis are socialists, hater superdupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler did indeed nationalize all heavy industry.
> 
> You should sign up for a night school history class, you will be amazed at what actually happened in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hitler did indeed nationalize all heavy industry"....Krupp would be surprised to hear that.  Provide the proof.
Click to expand...



Have you ever picked up a book that didn't require crayons???????


*"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian


*1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*


*2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*


3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.


4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. *The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners.*




5.  _*De facto*_ *government ownership of the means of production... was logically implied by such fundamental collectivist principles embraced by the Nazis as that the common good comes before the private good and the individual exists as a means to the ends of the State. If the individual is a means to the ends of the State, so too, of course, is his property. Just as he is owned by the State, his property is also owned by the State."                                         Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> [
> "Hitler did indeed nationalize all heavy industry"....Krupp would be surprised to hear that.  Provide the proof.



Oh Nazi Pete, why do you embarrass yourself. I see your bladder problems have returned and you are running around the forum pissing on everything, again.

There were the tiny companies such as "Bavarian Motor Wurks," Fokker (tragic case,) and Metallurgische Forschungsgesellschaft (national steel) that were outright seized under the Mefo bills citing national need as critical to the war. But most simply had their management and board of directors shot and replaced with Nazi stooges who furthered the goals of the Reich.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Yup, Nazis are socialists, hater superdupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler did indeed nationalize all heavy industry.
> 
> You should sign up for a night school history class, you will be amazed at what actually happened in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hitler did indeed nationalize all heavy industry"....Krupp would be surprised to hear that.  Provide the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever picked up a book that didn't require crayons???????
> 
> 
> *"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian
> 
> 
> *1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*
> 
> 
> *2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*
> 
> 
> 3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.
> 
> 
> 4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. *The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  _*De facto*_ *government ownership of the means of production... was logically implied by such fundamental collectivist principles embraced by the Nazis as that the common good comes before the private good and the individual exists as a means to the ends of the State. If the individual is a means to the ends of the State, so too, of course, is his property. Just as he is owned by the State, his property is also owned by the State."                                         Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
Click to expand...


Nazi Pete is far too stupid to actually learn, he/she/it merely posts idiocy as a conditioned response. he/she/it recites the "Nazis are rite weng" idiocy by rote, there is no thought involved nor does he/she/it have the capacity for thought.


----------



## francoHFW

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Yup, Nazis are socialists, hater superdupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler did indeed nationalize all heavy industry.
> 
> You should sign up for a night school history class, you will be amazed at what actually happened in the past.
Click to expand...

BS. I have a masters in History- lots of Nazism. He DID make the important orders. Companies that weren't Jewish owned or anti-Hitler did just fine. Todt, Krupp, Bloom and Voss, Messerschmidt, Mercedes, Porsche, etc etc etc...


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Yup, Nazis are socialists, hater superdupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler did indeed nationalize all heavy industry.
> 
> You should sign up for a night school history class, you will be amazed at what actually happened in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. I have a masters in History- lots of Nazism. He DID make the important orders. Companies that weren't Jewish owned or anti-Hitler did just fine. Todt, Krupp, Bloom and Voss, Messerschmidt, Mercedes, Porsche, etc etc etc...
Click to expand...


"I have a masters in History"

No one who has read your posts believes you even completed junior high school.


----------



## Uncensored2008

francoHFW said:


> BS. I have a masters in History- lots of Nazism. He DID make the important orders. Companies that weren't Jewish owned or anti-Hitler did just fine. Todt, Krupp, Bloom and Voss, Messerschmidt, Mercedes, Porsche, etc etc etc...



If you have even a high school diploma, then dementia has long since wiped out your memory. You are the most ignorant person on the forum when it comes to history.

Porsche did not exist, Daimler was placed under Party control. 

As for Krupp, learn some history, dolt.

{
Krupp Industries employed workers conscripted by the Nazi regime from across Europe. These workers were initially paid, but as Nazi fortunes declined they were kept as slave workers. They were abused, beaten, and starved by the thousands, as detailed in the book _The Arms of Krupp_. Nazi Germany kept two million French POWs captured in 1940 as forced laborers throughout the war. They added compulsory (and volunteer) workers from occupied nations, especially in metal factories. The shortage of volunteers led the Vichy government of France to deport workers to Germany, where they constituted 15% of the labor force by August 1944. The largest number worked in the giant Krupp steel works in Essen. Low pay, long hours, frequent bombings, and crowded air raid shelters added to the unpleasantness of poor housing, inadequate heating, limited food, and poor medical care, all compounded by harsh Nazi discipline. In an affidavit provided at the Nuremberg Trials following the war, Dr. Wilhelm Jaeger, the senior doctor for the Krupp "slaves," wrote, "Sanitary conditions were atrocious. At Kramerplatz only ten children's toilets were available for 1200 inhabitants. . . Excretion contaminated the entire floors of these lavatories. The Tartars and Kirghiz suffered most; they collapsed like flies [from] bad housing, the poor quality and insufficient quantity of food, overwork and insufficient rest. . . Countless fleas, bugs and other vermin tortured the inhabitants of these camps. . ." [9] The survivors finally returned home in the summer of 1945 after their liberation by the allied armies.[10]

Krupp industries was prosecuted after the end of war for its support to the Nazi regime and use of forced labour.}

Krupp - Wikipedia


----------



## francoHFW

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS. I have a masters in History- lots of Nazism. He DID make the important orders. Companies that weren't Jewish owned or anti-Hitler did just fine. Todt, Krupp, Bloom and Voss, Messerschmidt, Mercedes, Porsche, etc etc etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have even a high school diploma, then dementia has long since wiped out your memory. You are the most ignorant person on the forum when it comes to history.
> 
> Porsche did not exist, Daimler was placed under Party control.
> 
> As for Krupp, learn some history, dolt.
> 
> {
> Krupp Industries employed workers conscripted by the Nazi regime from across Europe. These workers were initially paid, but as Nazi fortunes declined they were kept as slave workers. They were abused, beaten, and starved by the thousands, as detailed in the book _The Arms of Krupp_. Nazi Germany kept two million French POWs captured in 1940 as forced laborers throughout the war. They added compulsory (and volunteer) workers from occupied nations, especially in metal factories. The shortage of volunteers led the Vichy government of France to deport workers to Germany, where they constituted 15% of the labor force by August 1944. The largest number worked in the giant Krupp steel works in Essen. Low pay, long hours, frequent bombings, and crowded air raid shelters added to the unpleasantness of poor housing, inadequate heating, limited food, and poor medical care, all compounded by harsh Nazi discipline. In an affidavit provided at the Nuremberg Trials following the war, Dr. Wilhelm Jaeger, the senior doctor for the Krupp "slaves," wrote, "Sanitary conditions were atrocious. At Kramerplatz only ten children's toilets were available for 1200 inhabitants. . . Excretion contaminated the entire floors of these lavatories. The Tartars and Kirghiz suffered most; they collapsed like flies [from] bad housing, the poor quality and insufficient quantity of food, overwork and insufficient rest. . . Countless fleas, bugs and other vermin tortured the inhabitants of these camps. . ." [9] The survivors finally returned home in the summer of 1945 after their liberation by the allied armies.[10]
> 
> Krupp industries was prosecuted after the end of war for its support to the Nazi regime and use of forced labour.}
> 
> Krupp - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Irrelevant. And remained in the family. You're wrong as always.


----------



## Uncensored2008

francoHFW said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS. I have a masters in History- lots of Nazism. He DID make the important orders. Companies that weren't Jewish owned or anti-Hitler did just fine. Todt, Krupp, Bloom and Voss, Messerschmidt, Mercedes, Porsche, etc etc etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have even a high school diploma, then dementia has long since wiped out your memory. You are the most ignorant person on the forum when it comes to history.
> 
> Porsche did not exist, Daimler was placed under Party control.
> 
> As for Krupp, learn some history, dolt.
> 
> {
> Krupp Industries employed workers conscripted by the Nazi regime from across Europe. These workers were initially paid, but as Nazi fortunes declined they were kept as slave workers. They were abused, beaten, and starved by the thousands, as detailed in the book _The Arms of Krupp_. Nazi Germany kept two million French POWs captured in 1940 as forced laborers throughout the war. They added compulsory (and volunteer) workers from occupied nations, especially in metal factories. The shortage of volunteers led the Vichy government of France to deport workers to Germany, where they constituted 15% of the labor force by August 1944. The largest number worked in the giant Krupp steel works in Essen. Low pay, long hours, frequent bombings, and crowded air raid shelters added to the unpleasantness of poor housing, inadequate heating, limited food, and poor medical care, all compounded by harsh Nazi discipline. In an affidavit provided at the Nuremberg Trials following the war, Dr. Wilhelm Jaeger, the senior doctor for the Krupp "slaves," wrote, "Sanitary conditions were atrocious. At Kramerplatz only ten children's toilets were available for 1200 inhabitants. . . Excretion contaminated the entire floors of these lavatories. The Tartars and Kirghiz suffered most; they collapsed like flies [from] bad housing, the poor quality and insufficient quantity of food, overwork and insufficient rest. . . Countless fleas, bugs and other vermin tortured the inhabitants of these camps. . ." [9] The survivors finally returned home in the summer of 1945 after their liberation by the allied armies.[10]
> 
> Krupp industries was prosecuted after the end of war for its support to the Nazi regime and use of forced labour.}
> 
> Krupp - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. And remained in the family. You're wrong as always.
Click to expand...


They were Nazi stooges, you fucking retard.



Seriously, take a remedial history class, you DESPERATELY need one.


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Yup, Nazis are socialists, hater superdupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler did indeed nationalize all heavy industry.
> 
> You should sign up for a night school history class, you will be amazed at what actually happened in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. I have a masters in History- lots of Nazism. He DID make the important orders. Companies that weren't Jewish owned or anti-Hitler did just fine. Todt, Krupp, Bloom and Voss, Messerschmidt, Mercedes, Porsche, etc etc etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I have a masters in History"
> 
> No one who has read your posts believes you even completed junior high school.
Click to expand...

No dupes, you mean. I admire and respect your brainwashed, ignorant "opinions". Hitler's Germany was capitalist- unless you were Jewish, socialist, or anti-Nazi.


----------



## francoHFW

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS. I have a masters in History- lots of Nazism. He DID make the important orders. Companies that weren't Jewish owned or anti-Hitler did just fine. Todt, Krupp, Bloom and Voss, Messerschmidt, Mercedes, Porsche, etc etc etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have even a high school diploma, then dementia has long since wiped out your memory. You are the most ignorant person on the forum when it comes to history.
> 
> Porsche did not exist, Daimler was placed under Party control.
> 
> As for Krupp, learn some history, dolt.
> 
> {
> Krupp Industries employed workers conscripted by the Nazi regime from across Europe. These workers were initially paid, but as Nazi fortunes declined they were kept as slave workers. They were abused, beaten, and starved by the thousands, as detailed in the book _The Arms of Krupp_. Nazi Germany kept two million French POWs captured in 1940 as forced laborers throughout the war. They added compulsory (and volunteer) workers from occupied nations, especially in metal factories. The shortage of volunteers led the Vichy government of France to deport workers to Germany, where they constituted 15% of the labor force by August 1944. The largest number worked in the giant Krupp steel works in Essen. Low pay, long hours, frequent bombings, and crowded air raid shelters added to the unpleasantness of poor housing, inadequate heating, limited food, and poor medical care, all compounded by harsh Nazi discipline. In an affidavit provided at the Nuremberg Trials following the war, Dr. Wilhelm Jaeger, the senior doctor for the Krupp "slaves," wrote, "Sanitary conditions were atrocious. At Kramerplatz only ten children's toilets were available for 1200 inhabitants. . . Excretion contaminated the entire floors of these lavatories. The Tartars and Kirghiz suffered most; they collapsed like flies [from] bad housing, the poor quality and insufficient quantity of food, overwork and insufficient rest. . . Countless fleas, bugs and other vermin tortured the inhabitants of these camps. . ." [9] The survivors finally returned home in the summer of 1945 after their liberation by the allied armies.[10]
> 
> Krupp industries was prosecuted after the end of war for its support to the Nazi regime and use of forced labour.}
> 
> Krupp - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. And remained in the family. You're wrong as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They Nazi stooges, you fucking retard.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, take a remedial history class, you DESPERATELY need one.
Click to expand...

The whole country were Nazi stooges by 1940, dingbat. Much like you're a stooge of the New BS GOP propaganda machine.


----------



## Uncensored2008

francoHFW said:


> No dupes, you mean. I admire and respect your brainwashed, ignorant "opinions". Hitler's Germany was capitalist- unless you were Jewish, socialist, or anti-Nazi.



You know, blatant lying does nothing to help you.

Do you even know what capitalism is, retard?

I'll give you  a hint, it is NOT a centrally planned and managed economy.

I get that you have no integrity, but are you actually and in fact as stupid as you present yourself to be?


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Yup, Nazis are socialists, hater superdupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler did indeed nationalize all heavy industry.
> 
> You should sign up for a night school history class, you will be amazed at what actually happened in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. I have a masters in History- lots of Nazism. He DID make the important orders. Companies that weren't Jewish owned or anti-Hitler did just fine. Todt, Krupp, Bloom and Voss, Messerschmidt, Mercedes, Porsche, etc etc etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I have a masters in History"
> 
> No one who has read your posts believes you even completed junior high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dupes, you mean. I admire and respect your brainwashed, ignorant "opinions". Hitler's Germany was capitalist- unless you were Jewish, socialist, or anti-Nazi.
Click to expand...




You are constantly shown to be wrong in your posts.

Constantly.


In addition, they are dull and redundant.

No one who has read your posts believes you even completed junior high school.


----------



## Uncensored2008

francoHFW said:


> The whole country were Nazi stooges by 1940, dingbat. Much like you're a stooge of the New BS GOP propaganda machine.



Yes retard, there was no resistance at all 

German resistance to Nazism - Wikipedia

Take a remedial history class, shit fer brains.


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Yup, Nazis are socialists, hater superdupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler did indeed nationalize all heavy industry.
> 
> You should sign up for a night school history class, you will be amazed at what actually happened in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. I have a masters in History- lots of Nazism. He DID make the important orders. Companies that weren't Jewish owned or anti-Hitler did just fine. Todt, Krupp, Bloom and Voss, Messerschmidt, Mercedes, Porsche, etc etc etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I have a masters in History"
> 
> No one who has read your posts believes you even completed junior high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dupes, you mean. I admire and respect your brainwashed, ignorant "opinions". Hitler's Germany was capitalist- unless you were Jewish, socialist, or anti-Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are constantly shown to be wrong in your posts.
> 
> Constantly.
> 
> 
> In addition, they are dull and redundant.
> 
> No one who has read your posts believes you even completed junior high school.
Click to expand...

ZZZZZZZZZZZZ, superdupe. Facts are redundant for addicts of RW BS/hate infotainment. And Dems want an unfakable SS ID card and to end this stupid GOP wedge issue/mess. But the New BS GOP blocks it and you dupes don't even know.


----------



## francoHFW

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole country were Nazi stooges by 1940, dingbat. Much like you're a stooge of the New BS GOP propaganda machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes retard, there was no resistance at all
> 
> German resistance to Nazism - Wikipedia
> 
> Take a remedial history class, shit fer brains.
Click to expand...

I didn't say there was no tiny resistance, especially after Stalingrad. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Irrelevant to the capitalist economy they had, and the Nazis dominated DUHHHH.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler did indeed nationalize all heavy industry.
> 
> You should sign up for a night school history class, you will be amazed at what actually happened in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> BS. I have a masters in History- lots of Nazism. He DID make the important orders. Companies that weren't Jewish owned or anti-Hitler did just fine. Todt, Krupp, Bloom and Voss, Messerschmidt, Mercedes, Porsche, etc etc etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I have a masters in History"
> 
> No one who has read your posts believes you even completed junior high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dupes, you mean. I admire and respect your brainwashed, ignorant "opinions". Hitler's Germany was capitalist- unless you were Jewish, socialist, or anti-Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are constantly shown to be wrong in your posts.
> 
> Constantly.
> 
> 
> In addition, they are dull and redundant.
> 
> No one who has read your posts believes you even completed junior high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZ, superdupe. Facts are redundant for addicts of RW BS/hate infotainment. And Dems want an unfakable SS ID card and to end this stupid GOP wedge issue/mess. But the New BS GOP blocks it and you dupes don't even know.
Click to expand...



Facts?

I provide facts regularly, such as the fact that I proved you to be a lying low life.....here:

You tried to claim this:
*"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."*

Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
"The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."


So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?




Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*


*Now....let's see you find a quote that says this:
"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."*


You've had three strikes already.



That, and your posts, prove that you have no education at all.


----------



## Uncensored2008

francoHFW said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole country were Nazi stooges by 1940, dingbat. Much like you're a stooge of the New BS GOP propaganda machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes retard, there was no resistance at all
> 
> German resistance to Nazism - Wikipedia
> 
> Take a remedial history class, shit fer brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say there was no tiny resistance, especially after Stalingrad. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Irrelevant to the capitalist economy they had, and the Nazis dominated DUHHHH.
Click to expand...


You spewed ignorant bullshit. You are an ignorant and uneducated fool, with zero integrity.


----------



## francoHFW

Brainwashed functional morons^^^^^


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Take a remedial history class, shit fer brains.


Spits the flaming rightard who actually said Porsche didn't exist in Nazi Germany.


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS. I have a masters in History- lots of Nazism. He DID make the important orders. Companies that weren't Jewish owned or anti-Hitler did just fine. Todt, Krupp, Bloom and Voss, Messerschmidt, Mercedes, Porsche, etc etc etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have a masters in History"
> 
> No one who has read your posts believes you even completed junior high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dupes, you mean. I admire and respect your brainwashed, ignorant "opinions". Hitler's Germany was capitalist- unless you were Jewish, socialist, or anti-Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are constantly shown to be wrong in your posts.
> 
> Constantly.
> 
> 
> In addition, they are dull and redundant.
> 
> No one who has read your posts believes you even completed junior high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZ, superdupe. Facts are redundant for addicts of RW BS/hate infotainment. And Dems want an unfakable SS ID card and to end this stupid GOP wedge issue/mess. But the New BS GOP blocks it and you dupes don't even know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Facts?
> 
> I provide facts regularly, such as the fact that I proved you to be a lying low life.....here:
> 
> You tried to claim this:
> *"The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."*
> 
> Your link, you moron, says the very opposite:
> "The American Civil Liberties Union, a civil liberties defender often aligned with the Democratic Party, wasted no time in blasting the plan."
> 
> 
> So....when can I expect you to change your avi to 'LowLifeLyingScum'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that I quoted exactly what you said.....*and that you threw up three different articles.....none of which supported your lie?????*
> 
> 
> *Now....let's see you find a quote that says this:
> "The GOP, who refuse an unfakable SS ID card that would end this."*
> 
> 
> You've had three strikes already.
> 
> 
> 
> That, and your posts, prove that you have no education at all.
Click to expand...

So "the ACLU has problems with the Dem unfakable SS ID card" proves I'm wrong that the GOP blocked it? You're nuts. Ooops, brainwashed functional moron. And the personal namecalling makes you a hater dupe, way out there...Poor America.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a remedial history class, shit fer brains.
> 
> 
> 
> Spits the flaming rightard who actually said Porsche didn't exist in Nazi Germany.
Click to expand...


derp

{One of the first assignments the new company received was from the German government to design a car for the people, that is a "Volkswagen".[3] This resulted in the Volkswagen Beetle, one of the most successful car designs of all time}

The "Company" was the German government and the car was the Volkswagen.

Try again sploogy.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a remedial history class, shit fer brains.
> 
> 
> 
> Spits the flaming rightard who actually said Porsche didn't exist in Nazi Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> derp
> 
> {One of the first assignments the new company received was from the German government to design a car for the people, that is a "Volkswagen".[3] This resulted in the Volkswagen Beetle, one of the most successful car designs of all time}
> 
> The "Company" was the German government and the car was the Volkswagen.
> 
> Try again sploogy.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck conservative... from your own source....


----------



## francoHFW

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a remedial history class, shit fer brains.
> 
> 
> 
> Spits the flaming rightard who actually said Porsche didn't exist in Nazi Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> derp
> 
> {One of the first assignments the new company received was from the German government to design a car for the people, that is a "Volkswagen".[3] This resulted in the Volkswagen Beetle, one of the most successful car designs of all time}
> 
> The "Company" was the German government and the car was the Volkswagen.
> 
> Try again sploogy.
Click to expand...

Nobody said the capitalist companies didn't do what Hitler wanted Duhhhh....


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election*
A new bombshell study released by the Government Accountability Institute shows ....that thousands of votes in the 2016 election were illegal duplicate votes from people who registered and voted in more than one state.

The probability of 45,000 illegal duplicate votes is the low end of the spectrum, and it does not even account for other types of fraud such as ineligible voting by noncitizens and felons and absentee ballot fraud.

....duplicate voting and voter fraud are a real problem that can have serious consequential effects."
New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election





Stop!!

Stop!!!



I'm getting tired of winning!!!!

It's too much winning!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

"All of this is just the latest evidence that we have serious, substantive problems in our voter registration system across the country and that voter fraud is, without a doubt, real."
New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election



And yet, throughout this thread, there are hundreds of posts by Democrat brain-dead acolyes posting, over and over......

"...Is Not, Isssssss Noootttttttt!!!..."



Clearly.....*..Is.*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> *"New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election*
> A new bombshell study released by the Government Accountability Institute shows ....that thousands of votes in the 2016 election were illegal duplicate votes from people who registered and voted in more than one state.
> 
> The probability of 45,000 illegal duplicate votes is the low end of the spectrum, and it does not even account for other types of fraud such as ineligible voting by noncitizens and felons and absentee ballot fraud.
> 
> ....duplicate voting and voter fraud are a real problem that can have serious consequential effects."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop!!
> 
> Stop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of winning!!!!
> 
> It's too much winning!!!!


LOLOL

It's adorable how you tell yourself you're winning even though after six months or so of claiming more than 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election, only two have been shown in any of your mutlitude of threads on the topic.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election*
> A new bombshell study released by the Government Accountability Institute shows ....that thousands of votes in the 2016 election were illegal duplicate votes from people who registered and voted in more than one state.
> 
> The probability of 45,000 illegal duplicate votes is the low end of the spectrum, and it does not even account for other types of fraud such as ineligible voting by noncitizens and felons and absentee ballot fraud.
> 
> ....duplicate voting and voter fraud are a real problem that can have serious consequential effects."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop!!
> 
> Stop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of winning!!!!
> 
> It's too much winning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It's adorable how you tell yourself you're winning even though after six months or so of claiming more than 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election, only two have been shown in any of your mutlitude of threads on the topic.
Click to expand...




Over 3 million illegal aliens voted.

But you know that......'else why would you be afraid to state how many illegal aliens are living in this country.

True?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election*
> A new bombshell study released by the Government Accountability Institute shows ....that thousands of votes in the 2016 election were illegal duplicate votes from people who registered and voted in more than one state.
> 
> The probability of 45,000 illegal duplicate votes is the low end of the spectrum, and it does not even account for other types of fraud such as ineligible voting by noncitizens and felons and absentee ballot fraud.
> 
> ....duplicate voting and voter fraud are a real problem that can have serious consequential effects."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop!!
> 
> Stop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of winning!!!!
> 
> It's too much winning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It's adorable how you tell yourself you're winning even though after six months or so of claiming more than 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election, only two have been shown in any of your mutlitude of threads on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3 million illegal aliens voted.
> 
> But you know that......'else why would you be afraid to state how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> True?
Click to expand...

Sadly, you have nothing but lies. If I were afraid to answer that question, I wouldn't have answered it already. Three times, no less, and twice to you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election*
> A new bombshell study released by the Government Accountability Institute shows ....that thousands of votes in the 2016 election were illegal duplicate votes from people who registered and voted in more than one state.
> 
> The probability of 45,000 illegal duplicate votes is the low end of the spectrum, and it does not even account for other types of fraud such as ineligible voting by noncitizens and felons and absentee ballot fraud.
> 
> ....duplicate voting and voter fraud are a real problem that can have serious consequential effects."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop!!
> 
> Stop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of winning!!!!
> 
> It's too much winning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It's adorable how you tell yourself you're winning even though after six months or so of claiming more than 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election, only two have been shown in any of your mutlitude of threads on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3 million illegal aliens voted.
> 
> But you know that......'else why would you be afraid to state how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, you have nothing but lies. If I were afraid to answer that question, I wouldn't have answered it already. Three times, no less, and twice to you.
Click to expand...



Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer????


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election*
> A new bombshell study released by the Government Accountability Institute shows ....that thousands of votes in the 2016 election were illegal duplicate votes from people who registered and voted in more than one state.
> 
> The probability of 45,000 illegal duplicate votes is the low end of the spectrum, and it does not even account for other types of fraud such as ineligible voting by noncitizens and felons and absentee ballot fraud.
> 
> ....duplicate voting and voter fraud are a real problem that can have serious consequential effects."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop!!
> 
> Stop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of winning!!!!
> 
> It's too much winning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It's adorable how you tell yourself you're winning even though after six months or so of claiming more than 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election, only two have been shown in any of your mutlitude of threads on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3 million illegal aliens voted.
> 
> But you know that......'else why would you be afraid to state how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, you have nothing but lies. If I were afraid to answer that question, I wouldn't have answered it already. Three times, no less, and twice to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer????
Click to expand...

It's in the posts where I already answered you.

Twice.

Why on Earth would I keep answering that question when it's a certainty you're only going to keep asking it again and again anyway?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election*
> A new bombshell study released by the Government Accountability Institute shows ....that thousands of votes in the 2016 election were illegal duplicate votes from people who registered and voted in more than one state.
> 
> The probability of 45,000 illegal duplicate votes is the low end of the spectrum, and it does not even account for other types of fraud such as ineligible voting by noncitizens and felons and absentee ballot fraud.
> 
> ....duplicate voting and voter fraud are a real problem that can have serious consequential effects."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop!!
> 
> Stop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of winning!!!!
> 
> It's too much winning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It's adorable how you tell yourself you're winning even though after six months or so of claiming more than 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election, only two have been shown in any of your mutlitude of threads on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3 million illegal aliens voted.
> 
> But you know that......'else why would you be afraid to state how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, you have nothing but lies. If I were afraid to answer that question, I wouldn't have answered it already. Three times, no less, and twice to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the posts where I already answered you.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Why on Earth would I keep answering that question when it's a certainty you're only going to keep asking it again and again anyway?
Click to expand...




Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer???


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It's adorable how you tell yourself you're winning even though after six months or so of claiming more than 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election, only two have been shown in any of your mutlitude of threads on the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3 million illegal aliens voted.
> 
> But you know that......'else why would you be afraid to state how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, you have nothing but lies. If I were afraid to answer that question, I wouldn't have answered it already. Three times, no less, and twice to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the posts where I already answered you.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Why on Earth would I keep answering that question when it's a certainty you're only going to keep asking it again and again anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer???
Click to expand...

I'm not lying and you know that since I answered your question and you even responded to my answer.

So again... why should I keep answering the same question you keep asking simply because you have some mental deficiency and keep repeating the question I already answered?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election*
> A new bombshell study released by the Government Accountability Institute shows ....that thousands of votes in the 2016 election were illegal duplicate votes from people who registered and voted in more than one state.
> 
> The probability of 45,000 illegal duplicate votes is the low end of the spectrum, and it does not even account for other types of fraud such as ineligible voting by noncitizens and felons and absentee ballot fraud.
> 
> ....duplicate voting and voter fraud are a real problem that can have serious consequential effects."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop!!
> 
> Stop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of winning!!!!
> 
> It's too much winning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It's adorable how you tell yourself you're winning even though after six months or so of claiming more than 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election, only two have been shown in any of your mutlitude of threads on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3 million illegal aliens voted.
> 
> But you know that......'else why would you be afraid to state how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, you have nothing but lies. If I were afraid to answer that question, I wouldn't have answered it already. Three times, no less, and twice to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the posts where I already answered you.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Why on Earth would I keep answering that question when it's a certainty you're only going to keep asking it again and again anyway?
Click to expand...



You never answered it, did you.

The only possible explanation is that the number is sooooo huge, it proves the premise of this thread.


True?


Excellent.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It's adorable how you tell yourself you're winning even though after six months or so of claiming more than 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election, only two have been shown in any of your mutlitude of threads on the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3 million illegal aliens voted.
> 
> But you know that......'else why would you be afraid to state how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, you have nothing but lies. If I were afraid to answer that question, I wouldn't have answered it already. Three times, no less, and twice to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the posts where I already answered you.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Why on Earth would I keep answering that question when it's a certainty you're only going to keep asking it again and again anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You never answered it, did you.
> 
> The only possible explanation is that the number is sooooo huge, it proves the premise of this thread.
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...

Moron... again... not only did I answer it -- *you responded to my answer.*

You need to cut down on the lead paint in your diet.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3 million illegal aliens voted.
> 
> But you know that......'else why would you be afraid to state how many illegal aliens are living in this country.
> 
> True?
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you have nothing but lies. If I were afraid to answer that question, I wouldn't have answered it already. Three times, no less, and twice to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the posts where I already answered you.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Why on Earth would I keep answering that question when it's a certainty you're only going to keep asking it again and again anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not lying and you know that since I answered your question and you even responded to my answer.
> 
> So again... why should I keep answering the same question you keep asking simply because you have some mental deficiency and keep repeating the question I already answered?
Click to expand...


Wow, I gave up on this weeks ago. You're still here stonewalling instead of answering (or re-answering) a question? That's just pathetic, dude.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you have nothing but lies. If I were afraid to answer that question, I wouldn't have answered it already. Three times, no less, and twice to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the posts where I already answered you.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Why on Earth would I keep answering that question when it's a certainty you're only going to keep asking it again and again anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not lying and you know that since I answered your question and you even responded to my answer.
> 
> So again... why should I keep answering the same question you keep asking simply because you have some mental deficiency and keep repeating the question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I gave up on this weeks ago. You're still here stonewalling instead of answering (or re-answering) a question? That's just pathetic, dude.
Click to expand...

I gave up too. You idiots still keep asking anway.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer????
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the posts where I already answered you.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Why on Earth would I keep answering that question when it's a certainty you're only going to keep asking it again and again anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not lying and you know that since I answered your question and you even responded to my answer.
> 
> So again... why should I keep answering the same question you keep asking simply because you have some mental deficiency and keep repeating the question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I gave up on this weeks ago. You're still here stonewalling instead of answering (or re-answering) a question? That's just pathetic, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave up too. You idiots still keep asking anway.
Click to expand...


No, you did not give up. You're still as obstinate as ever about answering a question. It's not hard to answer a question once instead of being a baby and going on for weeks.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the posts where I already answered you.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Why on Earth would I keep answering that question when it's a certainty you're only going to keep asking it again and again anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not lying and you know that since I answered your question and you even responded to my answer.
> 
> So again... why should I keep answering the same question you keep asking simply because you have some mental deficiency and keep repeating the question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I gave up on this weeks ago. You're still here stonewalling instead of answering (or re-answering) a question? That's just pathetic, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave up too. You idiots still keep asking anway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you did not give up. You're still as obstinate as ever about answering a question. It's not hard to answer a question once instead of being a baby and going on for weeks.
Click to expand...

I've already answered it. Three times.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not lying and you know that since I answered your question and you even responded to my answer.
> 
> So again... why should I keep answering the same question you keep asking simply because you have some mental deficiency and keep repeating the question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I gave up on this weeks ago. You're still here stonewalling instead of answering (or re-answering) a question? That's just pathetic, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave up too. You idiots still keep asking anway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you did not give up. You're still as obstinate as ever about answering a question. It's not hard to answer a question once instead of being a baby and going on for weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already answered it. Three times.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen you answer it once despite asking umpteen times. And you've shown that you can literally go on for months rather than answer a question; so, I honestly don't care at this point. I was just pointing out that it takes a special kind of dink to do that. I left a while back, and here you are still at it. Normal people would say I'm not answering or answer. They wouldn't go on some bull shit about how it's supposedly answered somewhere. It takes a special kind of chicken shit coward to do that. You don't even have regard for your own time to be doing that. That or trolling is your life, and you actually get a kick out of this shit. In any event, you're not respectable.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not lying and you know that since I answered your question and you even responded to my answer.
> 
> So again... why should I keep answering the same question you keep asking simply because you have some mental deficiency and keep repeating the question I already answered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I gave up on this weeks ago. You're still here stonewalling instead of answering (or re-answering) a question? That's just pathetic, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave up too. You idiots still keep asking anway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you did not give up. You're still as obstinate as ever about answering a question. It's not hard to answer a question once instead of being a baby and going on for weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already answered it. Three times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen you answer it once despite asking umpteen times. And you've shown that you can literally go on for months rather than answer a question; so, I honestly don't care at this point. I was just pointing out that it takes a special kind of dink to do that. I left a while back, and here you are still at it. Normal people would say I'm not answering or answer. They wouldn't go on some bull shit about how it's supposedly answered somewhere. It takes a special kind of chicken shit coward to do that. You don't even have regard for your own time to be doing that. That or trolling is your life, and you actually get a kick out of this shit. In any event, you're not respectable.
Click to expand...

Why would anyone answer the same question over and over?

And I believe you're an idiot -- why would I care that an idiot doesn't find me respectable?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not lying and you know that since I answered your question and you even responded to my answer.
> 
> So again... why should I keep answering the same question you keep asking simply because you have some mental deficiency and keep repeating the question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I gave up on this weeks ago. You're still here stonewalling instead of answering (or re-answering) a question? That's just pathetic, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave up too. You idiots still keep asking anway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you did not give up. You're still as obstinate as ever about answering a question. It's not hard to answer a question once instead of being a baby and going on for weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already answered it. Three times.
Click to expand...




Nobody believes you.

What's the answer?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not lying and you know that since I answered your question and you even responded to my answer.
> 
> So again... why should I keep answering the same question you keep asking simply because you have some mental deficiency and keep repeating the question I already answered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I gave up on this weeks ago. You're still here stonewalling instead of answering (or re-answering) a question? That's just pathetic, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave up too. You idiots still keep asking anway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you did not give up. You're still as obstinate as ever about answering a question. It's not hard to answer a question once instead of being a baby and going on for weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already answered it. Three times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you.
> 
> What's the answer?
Click to expand...

LOLOL

That's only more evidence that you're insane *because you replied to my answer.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I gave up on this weeks ago. You're still here stonewalling instead of answering (or re-answering) a question? That's just pathetic, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up too. You idiots still keep asking anway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you did not give up. You're still as obstinate as ever about answering a question. It's not hard to answer a question once instead of being a baby and going on for weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already answered it. Three times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen you answer it once despite asking umpteen times. And you've shown that you can literally go on for months rather than answer a question; so, I honestly don't care at this point. I was just pointing out that it takes a special kind of dink to do that. I left a while back, and here you are still at it. Normal people would say I'm not answering or answer. They wouldn't go on some bull shit about how it's supposedly answered somewhere. It takes a special kind of chicken shit coward to do that. You don't even have regard for your own time to be doing that. That or trolling is your life, and you actually get a kick out of this shit. In any event, you're not respectable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone answer the same question over and over?
> 
> And I believe you're an idiot -- why would I care that an idiot doesn't find me respectable?
Click to expand...



Anyone would simply answer.....unless the answer utterly destroys the argument they've been attempted to advance.

That would be your reason for failing to provide the answer, huh?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up too. You idiots still keep asking anway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you did not give up. You're still as obstinate as ever about answering a question. It's not hard to answer a question once instead of being a baby and going on for weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already answered it. Three times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen you answer it once despite asking umpteen times. And you've shown that you can literally go on for months rather than answer a question; so, I honestly don't care at this point. I was just pointing out that it takes a special kind of dink to do that. I left a while back, and here you are still at it. Normal people would say I'm not answering or answer. They wouldn't go on some bull shit about how it's supposedly answered somewhere. It takes a special kind of chicken shit coward to do that. You don't even have regard for your own time to be doing that. That or trolling is your life, and you actually get a kick out of this shit. In any event, you're not respectable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone answer the same question over and over?
> 
> And I believe you're an idiot -- why would I care that an idiot doesn't find me respectable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone would simply answer.....unless the answer utterly destroys the argument they've been attempted to advance.
> 
> That would be your reason for failing to provide the answer, huh?
Click to expand...

Imbecile...

I did simply answer.

You asked again anyway.

Then I did simply answer again.

You asked again anyway.

I'm done answering a question you keep asking.

But now at least I know why you keep asking the same question over and over and over ... * you're insane. * That's evident by you responding to my answer -- and now moronically claiming you don't believe I answered ... *even though you responded.

*


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up too. You idiots still keep asking anway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you did not give up. You're still as obstinate as ever about answering a question. It's not hard to answer a question once instead of being a baby and going on for weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already answered it. Three times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen you answer it once despite asking umpteen times. And you've shown that you can literally go on for months rather than answer a question; so, I honestly don't care at this point. I was just pointing out that it takes a special kind of dink to do that. I left a while back, and here you are still at it. Normal people would say I'm not answering or answer. They wouldn't go on some bull shit about how it's supposedly answered somewhere. It takes a special kind of chicken shit coward to do that. You don't even have regard for your own time to be doing that. That or trolling is your life, and you actually get a kick out of this shit. In any event, you're not respectable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone answer the same question over and over?
> 
> And I believe you're an idiot -- why would I care that an idiot doesn't find me respectable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not hard to answer a question in the right time and place. Frankly, I gave up giving a shit about your gimpish answer. I was just pointing out how pathetic you are.
Click to expand...

Again... why should anyone answer the same question over and over and over...?

You don't seem to have an acceptable answer to this.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> Imbecile...
> 
> I did simply answer.
> 
> You asked again anyway.
> 
> Then I did simply answer again.
> 
> You asked again anyway.
> 
> I'm done answering a question you keep asking.
> 
> But now at least I know why you keep asking the same question over and over and over ... * you're insane. * That's evident by you responding to my answer -- and now moronically claiming you don't believe I answered ... *even though you responded.
> 
> *



PoliticalChic This guy has spent like 140 pages not answering a question. Why do you care about this dickhead's answer at this point? He doesn't care, obviously


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun 

I frankly don't even care about the anwer of a limpwrister like you at this point. You've sufficiently proven that you don't want to engage in a substantive way. I've just rightfully pointed out how pathetic you are.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> Why would anyone answer the same question over and over?



I've asked you umpteen times. You've NEVER directly answered me. NEVER. Nor have I seen you answered PoliticalChic that I've seen.

I don't care about your bull shit about you saying there's some sort of answer on another thread somewhere. I don't play those games. And you know what, you've spent 140 pages or so not answering a question over and over. So, you've earned the 'Ass Of The Year' Award. Congrats.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> Why would anyone answer the same question over and over?





TheGreatGatsby said:


>



Hey, look. It's even the ass of a faun. It's like someone knew.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> I did simply answer.
> 
> You asked again anyway.
> 
> Then I did simply answer again.
> 
> You asked again anyway.
> 
> I'm done answering a question you keep asking.
> 
> But now at least I know why you keep asking the same question over and over and over ... * you're insane. * That's evident by you responding to my answer -- and now moronically claiming you don't believe I answered ... *even though you responded.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic This guy has spent like 140 pages not answering a question. Why do you care about this dickhead's answer at this point? He doesn't care, obviously
Click to expand...



I don't.

The reason to continue bringing it up is that the refusal to answer that question allows every reader to judge the reason for refusal: giving it will either be an absurd answer, or so large it proves the premise, that only counting illegal alien votes.....authorized by the snake, Obama.......could any say Bill's wife won the popular vote.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> Again... why should anyone answer the same question over and over and over...?
> 
> You don't seem to have an acceptable answer to this.



Irrelevant. This is the number of times you've given me a direct answer to the question.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun
> 
> I frankly don't even care about the anwer of a limpwrister like you at this point. You've sufficiently proven that you don't want to engage in a substantive way. I've just rightfully pointed out how pathetic you are.


And yet, I already have. Your panties are twisted because I won't engage again and again and again.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

PoliticalChic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> I did simply answer.
> 
> You asked again anyway.
> 
> Then I did simply answer again.
> 
> You asked again anyway.
> 
> I'm done answering a question you keep asking.
> 
> But now at least I know why you keep asking the same question over and over and over ... * you're insane. * That's evident by you responding to my answer -- and now moronically claiming you don't believe I answered ... *even though you responded.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic This guy has spent like 140 pages not answering a question. Why do you care about this dickhead's answer at this point? He doesn't care, obviously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.
> 
> The reason to continue bringing it up is that the refusal to answer that question allows every reader to judge the reason for refusal: giving it will either be an absurd answer, or so large it proves the premise, that only counting illegal alien votes.....authorized by the snake, Obama.......could any say Bill's wife won the popular vote.
Click to expand...


Yea, I get his cowardly motives manifested by cowardly actions. But this fish is fried. Just move on. He's not worth your time is my point.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> I frankly don't even care about the anwer of a limpwrister like you at this point. You've sufficiently proven that you don't want to engage in a substantive way. I've just rightfully pointed out how pathetic you are.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, I already have. Your panties are twisted because I won't engage again and again and again.
Click to expand...


But you are engaging "again and again and again." What you aren't doing even once in this thread to me is answering a question.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... why should anyone answer the same question over and over and over...?
> 
> You don't seem to have an acceptable answer to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. This is the number of times you've given me a direct answer to the question.
Click to expand...

Not true. I've already answered that very question multiple times and was even kind enough to explain to you how you could see my answer.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> I frankly don't even care about the anwer of a limpwrister like you at this point. You've sufficiently proven that you don't want to engage in a substantive way. I've just rightfully pointed out how pathetic you are.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, I already have. Your panties are twisted because I won't engage again and again and again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you are engaging "again and again and again." What you aren't doing even once in this thread to me is answering a question.
Click to expand...

Again... I've already answered it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... why should anyone answer the same question over and over and over...?
> 
> You don't seem to have an acceptable answer to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. This is the number of times you've given me a direct answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. I've already answered that very question multiple times and was even kind enough to explain to you how you could see my answer.
Click to expand...


Yea, you explained I can find your alleged answer on another thread. How "kind" of you. Now, how many times have you directly answered the question to me? Tell me the number.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> I did simply answer.
> 
> You asked again anyway.
> 
> Then I did simply answer again.
> 
> You asked again anyway.
> 
> I'm done answering a question you keep asking.
> 
> But now at least I know why you keep asking the same question over and over and over ... * you're insane. * That's evident by you responding to my answer -- and now moronically claiming you don't believe I answered ... *even though you responded.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic This guy has spent like 140 pages not answering a question. Why do you care about this dickhead's answer at this point? He doesn't care, obviously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.
> 
> The reason to continue bringing it up is that the refusal to answer that question allows every reader to judge the reason for refusal: giving it will either be an absurd answer, or so large it proves the premise, that only counting illegal alien votes.....authorized by the snake, Obama.......could any say Bill's wife won the popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, I get his cowardly motives manifested by cowardly actions. But this fish is fried. Just move on. He's not worth your time is my point.
Click to expand...




I force Ugly to serve my purpose.

And....it's fun.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... why should anyone answer the same question over and over and over...?
> 
> You don't seem to have an acceptable answer to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. This is the number of times you've given me a direct answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. I've already answered that very question multiple times and was even kind enough to explain to you how you could see my answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, you explained I can find your alleged answer on another thread. How "kind" of you. Now, how many times have you directly answered the question to me? Tell me the number.
Click to expand...

I need not answer the same question over and over simply because someone didn't see the answer I already gave. I could answer you directly and then next week, someone new joins the thread and asks me again. Then someone new joins after them; and so on and so on and so on.

I'm not about to start answering the same question over and over and over again when my answer is already on this forum.

This forum saves older posts and my answer is still there. It''s not my problem you are too lazy and too stupid to use the search feature, provided by this forum, to find it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> I need not answer the same question over and over simply because someone didn't see the answer I already gave. I could answer you directly and then next week, someone new joins the thread and asks me again. Then someone new joins after them; and so on and so on and so on.



So, you're saying you won't give me a direct answer to the question because someone else might want the answer later, too? 

That is the lamest shit ever!


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> I did simply answer.
> 
> You asked again anyway.
> 
> Then I did simply answer again.
> 
> You asked again anyway.
> 
> I'm done answering a question you keep asking.
> 
> But now at least I know why you keep asking the same question over and over and over ... * you're insane. * That's evident by you responding to my answer -- and now moronically claiming you don't believe I answered ... *even though you responded.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic This guy has spent like 140 pages not answering a question. Why do you care about this dickhead's answer at this point? He doesn't care, obviously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.
> 
> The reason to continue bringing it up is that the refusal to answer that question allows every reader to judge the reason for refusal: giving it will either be an absurd answer, or so large it proves the premise, that only counting illegal alien votes.....authorized by the snake, Obama.......could any say Bill's wife won the popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, I get his cowardly motives manifested by cowardly actions. But this fish is fried. Just move on. He's not worth your time is my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I force Ugly to serve my purpose.
> 
> And....it's fun.
Click to expand...

And by "force," you mean you provide me with an endless supply of entertainment.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> I'm not about to start answering the same question over and over and over again when my answer is already on this forum.



In this forum, but not on this actual thread that has spent like 140 pages engaging the question. You must think you're the biggest shit in the yard for that to matter.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... why should anyone answer the same question over and over and over...?
> 
> You don't seem to have an acceptable answer to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. This is the number of times you've given me a direct answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. I've already answered that very question multiple times and was even kind enough to explain to you how you could see my answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, you explained I can find your alleged answer on another thread. How "kind" of you. Now, how many times have you directly answered the question to me? Tell me the number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need not answer the same question over and over simply because someone didn't see the answer I already gave. I could answer you directly and then next week, someone new joins the thread and asks me again. Then someone new joins after them; and so on and so on and so on.
> 
> I'm not about to start answering the same question over and over and over again when my answer is already on this forum.
> 
> This forum saves older posts and my answer is still there. It''s not my problem you are too lazy and too stupid to use the search feature, provided by this forum, to find it.
Click to expand...




Get this, Ugly:


"The institute found 45,880 votes cast by individuals whose dates of birth were more than 115 years before the election."
New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election


Get that?
"...dates of birth were more than 115 years before the election."


Now, here's your question for today: how often do you wish you had an IQ number approaching that '115'???

Or....even, more than double digits




Did you answer this one lots of times, too?


----------



## MaryL

The confederacy may be dead, but liberals  want to rebel against federal laws  like the confederacy did, governing marijuana or illegal immigrants. Certain cities have been basically become defiant of the feds,  it was enough to cause a civil war. Maybe it's time for the Federal government to fight back? Enough of these liberal rebels.


----------



## sartre play

Has Any one followed this to a logical conclusion
1.  if 3-5 million illegal votes were cast, our whole united states voting system is no good. if true this would be front page head line stuff. system is useless  a system  able to allow 3-5 million illegal votes -   is not a  legal  voting system.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need not answer the same question over and over simply because someone didn't see the answer I already gave. I could answer you directly and then next week, someone new joins the thread and asks me again. Then someone new joins after them; and so on and so on and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're saying you won't give me a direct answer to the question because someone else might want the answer later, too?
> 
> That is the lamest shit ever!
Click to expand...

Of course. I've already had three different people ask me that very same question on this thread alone.

So how many times should someone answer the same question? You won't say.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... why should anyone answer the same question over and over and over...?
> 
> You don't seem to have an acceptable answer to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. This is the number of times you've given me a direct answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. I've already answered that very question multiple times and was even kind enough to explain to you how you could see my answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, you explained I can find your alleged answer on another thread. How "kind" of you. Now, how many times have you directly answered the question to me? Tell me the number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need not answer the same question over and over simply because someone didn't see the answer I already gave. I could answer you directly and then next week, someone new joins the thread and asks me again. Then someone new joins after them; and so on and so on and so on.
> 
> I'm not about to start answering the same question over and over and over again when my answer is already on this forum.
> 
> This forum saves older posts and my answer is still there. It''s not my problem you are too lazy and too stupid to use the search feature, provided by this forum, to find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get this, Ugly:
> 
> 
> "The institute found 45,880 votes cast by individuals whose dates of birth were more than 115 years before the election."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> Get that?
> "...dates of birth were more than 115 years before the election."
> 
> 
> Now, here's your question for today: how often do you wish you had an IQ number approaching that '115'???
> 
> Or....even, more than double digits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you answer this one lots of times, too?
Click to expand...

So? What does your damaged brain tell you those birth dates mean?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need not answer the same question over and over simply because someone didn't see the answer I already gave. I could answer you directly and then next week, someone new joins the thread and asks me again. Then someone new joins after them; and so on and so on and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're saying you won't give me a direct answer to the question because someone else might want the answer later, too?
> 
> That is the lamest shit ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. I've already had three different people ask me that very same question on this thread alone.
> 
> So how many times should someone answer the same question? You won't say.
Click to expand...


Let's see. Taking a minute or so to answer the question three times or spending months being an obstinate bitch. I can see your dilemma.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need not answer the same question over and over simply because someone didn't see the answer I already gave. I could answer you directly and then next week, someone new joins the thread and asks me again. Then someone new joins after them; and so on and so on and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're saying you won't give me a direct answer to the question because someone else might want the answer later, too?
> 
> That is the lamest shit ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. I've already had three different people ask me that very same question on this thread alone.
> 
> So how many times should someone answer the same question? You won't say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see. Taking a minute or so to answer the question three times or spending months being an obstinate bitch. I can see your dilemma.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you're an imbecile who would answer the same question a hundred times. Fortunately for me, I'm not a moron like you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> Sounds like you're an imbecile who would answer the same question a hundred times. Fortunately for me, I'm not a moron like you.


Big diff between three and a hundred, brah.

As it is, you're just an imbecile who would talk about a question without answering it a thousand times.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're an imbecile who would answer the same question a hundred times. Fortunately for me, I'm not a moron like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Big diff between three and a hundred, brah.
Click to expand...

So what's the number you cut it off at?



TheGreatGatsby said:


> As it is, you're just an imbecile who would talk about a question without answering it a thousand times.


I admit, watching you whine like a bitch about it for a hundred pages has been far more entertaining.


----------



## PoliticalChic

sartre play said:


> Has Any one followed this to a logical conclusion
> 1.  if 3-5 million illegal votes were cast, our whole united states voting system is no good. if true this would be front page head line stuff. system is useless  a system  able to allow 3-5 million illegal votes -   is not a  legal  voting system.




"if true this would be front page head line stuff."
Why???

It's exactly what the Liberals/Democrats want....and they want to keep in on the down-low.



Let's begin at the beginning, with the question that will put your post in perspective.

Now, focus like a laser:

How many illegal aliens are currently residing in the USofA????

Take your time.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need not answer the same question over and over simply because someone didn't see the answer I already gave. I could answer you directly and then next week, someone new joins the thread and asks me again. Then someone new joins after them; and so on and so on and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're saying you won't give me a direct answer to the question because someone else might want the answer later, too?
> 
> That is the lamest shit ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. I've already had three different people ask me that very same question on this thread alone.
> 
> So how many times should someone answer the same question? You won't say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see. Taking a minute or so to answer the question three times or spending months being an obstinate bitch. I can see your dilemma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you're an imbecile who would answer the same question a hundred times. Fortunately for me, I'm not a moron like you.
Click to expand...



You haven't answered it yet.


----------



## MaryL

Illegal aliens aren't a suddenly undiscovered group that needs protection . They are frauds and sneaks . There's a  huge group of Coloradans  that doesn't vote, because they have become cynical or fed up or apathetic. I know my city, which makes me think we need to push for laws  that restricts voters in local elections to people to only those that can show proof they have been  in that state for 8 years or more. And have proof of  their birth status.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need not answer the same question over and over simply because someone didn't see the answer I already gave. I could answer you directly and then next week, someone new joins the thread and asks me again. Then someone new joins after them; and so on and so on and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're saying you won't give me a direct answer to the question because someone else might want the answer later, too?
> 
> That is the lamest shit ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. I've already had three different people ask me that very same question on this thread alone.
> 
> So how many times should someone answer the same question? You won't say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see. Taking a minute or so to answer the question three times or spending months being an obstinate bitch. I can see your dilemma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you're an imbecile who would answer the same question a hundred times. Fortunately for me, I'm not a moron like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't answered it yet.
Click to expand...

Now you're flat out lying. You even replied to my answer.


----------



## MaryL

If people are threatened by presenting any kind of proof as to your veracity as a voter,  that's your problem. I am a legal citizen and a legal voter,  I have my birth certificate and property tax  and all records records going back 50 years,  DMV records,  let alone  have my insurance and property tax records. Going back to my birth.  I get called on   for jury duty. All the  damn time. My government trust me to be a juror, then my opinion must mean something. Or yours means nothing, conversely.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> So what's the number you cut it off at?



Well, you cut it off at zero as far as this thread is concerned. You answer once, coward, and then we can get into hypothetical numbers.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> I admit, watching you whine like a bitch about it for a hundred pages has been far more entertaining.



Well, I walked away and came back weeks later and found out you were doing the same lame shit of not answer a question. So, your hundred pages thing just ain't even accurate. But you're admitting that you're doing nothing more than trolling. Though, I wouldn't give you that high of a designation even. Like PoliticalChic says, you're too much of a nothingburger bitch to even answer the question cos you got nothing. Need I remind you that you already lost the argument? So, I ain't even worried about your answer. You lost.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the number you cut it off at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you cut it off at zero as far as this thread is concerned. You answer once, coward, and then we can get into hypothetical numbers.
Click to expand...

Who knows why you think which thread it's said on matters? It doesn't. Especially since there's multiple threads on this same topic started by the same loon. And regardless of which thread it's on, you still have the ability to search all threads at once. It's not my problem you're too lazy and stupid to do so.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, watching you whine like a bitch about it for a hundred pages has been far more entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I walked away and came back weeks later and found out you were doing the same lame shit of not answer a question. So, your hundred pages thing just ain't even accurate. But you're admitting that you're doing nothing more than trolling. Though, I wouldn't give you that high of a designation even. Like PoliticalChic says, you're too much of a nothingburger bitch to even answer the question cos you got nothing. Need I remind you that you already lost the argument? So, I ain't even worried about your answer. You lost.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You're not the only one here providing me this entertainment.

As far as losing the argument, that's not even remotely possible until you idiots prove that at least 3 million illegal aliens voted in 2016.

So far, you've got two.

Not 2 million .... two.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> Who knows why you think which thread it's said on matters? It doesn't.



 Retard doesn't know how message boards function.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, watching you whine like a bitch about it for a hundred pages has been far more entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I walked away and came back weeks later and found out you were doing the same lame shit of not answer a question. So, your hundred pages thing just ain't even accurate. But you're admitting that you're doing nothing more than trolling. Though, I wouldn't give you that high of a designation even. Like PoliticalChic says, you're too much of a nothingburger bitch to even answer the question cos you got nothing. Need I remind you that you already lost the argument? So, I ain't even worried about your answer. You lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're not the only one here providing me this entertainment.
> 
> As far as losing the argument, that's not even remotely possible until you idiots prove that at least 3 million illegal aliens voted in 2016.
> 
> So far, you've got two.
> 
> Not 2 million .... two.
Click to expand...


I know if you had to bet your life on what number it's closer to, two million or two, you'd choose the two million. No doubt, you don't believe your own bull shit.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows why you think which thread it's said on matters? It doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retard doesn't know how message boards function.
Click to expand...

Spits the moron who can't even use the forum's search function. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G'head, post a link to the official rules about answering the same question on multiple threads...


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, watching you whine like a bitch about it for a hundred pages has been far more entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I walked away and came back weeks later and found out you were doing the same lame shit of not answer a question. So, your hundred pages thing just ain't even accurate. But you're admitting that you're doing nothing more than trolling. Though, I wouldn't give you that high of a designation even. Like PoliticalChic says, you're too much of a nothingburger bitch to even answer the question cos you got nothing. Need I remind you that you already lost the argument? So, I ain't even worried about your answer. You lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're not the only one here providing me this entertainment.
> 
> As far as losing the argument, that's not even remotely possible until you idiots prove that at least 3 million illegal aliens voted in 2016.
> 
> So far, you've got two.
> 
> Not 2 million .... two.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know if you had to bet your life on what number it's closer to, two million or two, you'd choose the two million. No doubt, you don't believe your own bull shit.
Click to expand...

You're wrong about that too. The number, which is claimed to be at least 3 million, is nowhere near 2 million.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, watching you whine like a bitch about it for a hundred pages has been far more entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I walked away and came back weeks later and found out you were doing the same lame shit of not answer a question. So, your hundred pages thing just ain't even accurate. But you're admitting that you're doing nothing more than trolling. Though, I wouldn't give you that high of a designation even. Like PoliticalChic says, you're too much of a nothingburger bitch to even answer the question cos you got nothing. Need I remind you that you already lost the argument? So, I ain't even worried about your answer. You lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're not the only one here providing me this entertainment.
> 
> As far as losing the argument, that's not even remotely possible until you idiots prove that at least 3 million illegal aliens voted in 2016.
> 
> So far, you've got two.
> 
> Not 2 million .... two.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know if you had to bet your life on what number it's closer to, two million or two, you'd choose the two million. No doubt, you don't believe your own bull shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wrong about that too. The number, which is claimed to be at least 3 million, is nowhere near 2 million.
Click to expand...





BTW....how many illegal aliens live in this country?

It's an important question, because, as you realize, the number will validate the fact that millions followed Obama's instruction that they go and vote.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, watching you whine like a bitch about it for a hundred pages has been far more entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I walked away and came back weeks later and found out you were doing the same lame shit of not answer a question. So, your hundred pages thing just ain't even accurate. But you're admitting that you're doing nothing more than trolling. Though, I wouldn't give you that high of a designation even. Like PoliticalChic says, you're too much of a nothingburger bitch to even answer the question cos you got nothing. Need I remind you that you already lost the argument? So, I ain't even worried about your answer. You lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're not the only one here providing me this entertainment.
> 
> As far as losing the argument, that's not even remotely possible until you idiots prove that at least 3 million illegal aliens voted in 2016.
> 
> So far, you've got two.
> 
> Not 2 million .... two.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know if you had to bet your life on what number it's closer to, two million or two, you'd choose the two million. No doubt, you don't believe your own bull shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wrong about that too. The number, which is claimed to be at least 3 million, is nowhere near 2 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....how many illegal aliens live in this country?
> 
> It's an important question, because, as you realize, the number will validate the fact that millions followed Obama's instruction that they go and vote.
Click to expand...

Great, I glad you think this is important because I already told you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I walked away and came back weeks later and found out you were doing the same lame shit of not answer a question. So, your hundred pages thing just ain't even accurate. But you're admitting that you're doing nothing more than trolling. Though, I wouldn't give you that high of a designation even. Like PoliticalChic says, you're too much of a nothingburger bitch to even answer the question cos you got nothing. Need I remind you that you already lost the argument? So, I ain't even worried about your answer. You lost.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're not the only one here providing me this entertainment.
> 
> As far as losing the argument, that's not even remotely possible until you idiots prove that at least 3 million illegal aliens voted in 2016.
> 
> So far, you've got two.
> 
> Not 2 million .... two.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know if you had to bet your life on what number it's closer to, two million or two, you'd choose the two million. No doubt, you don't believe your own bull shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wrong about that too. The number, which is claimed to be at least 3 million, is nowhere near 2 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....how many illegal aliens live in this country?
> 
> It's an important question, because, as you realize, the number will validate the fact that millions followed Obama's instruction that they go and vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, I glad you think this is important because I already told you.
Click to expand...



"I glad (sic) you think this is important because I already told you."

Me-um glad you afraid to answer!


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're not the only one here providing me this entertainment.
> 
> As far as losing the argument, that's not even remotely possible until you idiots prove that at least 3 million illegal aliens voted in 2016.
> 
> So far, you've got two.
> 
> Not 2 million .... two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know if you had to bet your life on what number it's closer to, two million or two, you'd choose the two million. No doubt, you don't believe your own bull shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wrong about that too. The number, which is claimed to be at least 3 million, is nowhere near 2 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....how many illegal aliens live in this country?
> 
> It's an important question, because, as you realize, the number will validate the fact that millions followed Obama's instruction that they go and vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, I glad you think this is important because I already told you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I glad (sic) you think this is important because I already told you."
> 
> Me-um glad you afraid to answer!
Click to expand...

You're lying again -- I already answered.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know if you had to bet your life on what number it's closer to, two million or two, you'd choose the two million. No doubt, you don't believe your own bull shit.
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong about that too. The number, which is claimed to be at least 3 million, is nowhere near 2 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....how many illegal aliens live in this country?
> 
> It's an important question, because, as you realize, the number will validate the fact that millions followed Obama's instruction that they go and vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, I glad you think this is important because I already told you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I glad (sic) you think this is important because I already told you."
> 
> Me-um glad you afraid to answer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again -- I already answered.
Click to expand...



Never.

And we both know why:
It's an important question, because, as you realize, the number will validate the fact that millions followed Obama's instruction that they go and vote.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong about that too. The number, which is claimed to be at least 3 million, is nowhere near 2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....how many illegal aliens live in this country?
> 
> It's an important question, because, as you realize, the number will validate the fact that millions followed Obama's instruction that they go and vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, I glad you think this is important because I already told you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I glad (sic) you think this is important because I already told you."
> 
> Me-um glad you afraid to answer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again -- I already answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never.
> 
> And we both know why:
> It's an important question, because, as you realize, the number will validate the fact that millions followed Obama's instruction that they go and vote.
Click to expand...

You're lying again as you even replied to my answer.


----------



## bendog

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.



fuck the vote, I can't find anyone to prune my hedges for under $50 an hour.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bendog said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck the vote, I can't find anyone to prune my hedges for under $50 an hour.
Click to expand...




One can always recognize a post from a Leftist by the vulgarity.

I have no doubt that your and the other fixated third graders find that post a real knee slapper.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck the vote, I can't find anyone to prune my hedges for under $50 an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always recognize a post from a Leftist by the vulgarity.
> 
> I have no doubt that your and the other fixated third graders find that post a real knee slapper.
Click to expand...

Well aren't you the raging abject imbecile, eh?

_• "No doubt, you don't believe your own bull shit."

• "who the fuck are you calling dupe, shitstain little sissy?"

• "who gives a fuck what you think you scum bag."_​
Since you're the self-proclaimed USMB profanity analyst... did ^^^ those ^^^ quotes come from leftists or righties?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows why you think which thread it's said on matters? It doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retard doesn't know how message boards function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the moron who can't even use the forum's search function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'head, post a link to the official rules about answering the same question on multiple threads...
Click to expand...


If I don't know what your answer is, what would I even know to search, moron? In any event, it's irrelevant; because I don't go chasing for answers. If you can't own your answer, then that represents your utter futility. Also, it bares repeating that claiming to have answered a question in some other thread is flat-out pathetic. You've had months to answer. I'll be leaving again when I'm bored with making fun of your futility; but your outlook is not conducive to serious discussion. Rather, it's a symptom of being a limp-wristed troll.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> You're wrong about that too. The number, which is claimed to be at least 3 million, is nowhere near 2 million.



And you know this because?


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows why you think which thread it's said on matters? It doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retard doesn't know how message boards function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the moron who can't even use the forum's search function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'head, post a link to the official rules about answering the same question on multiple threads...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I don't know what your answer is, what would I even know to search, moron? In any event, it's irrelevant; because I don't go chasing for answers. If you can't own your answer, then that represents your utter futility. Also, it bares repeating that claiming to have answered a question in some other thread is flat-out pathetic. You've had months to answer. I'll be leaving again when I'm bored with making fun of your futility; but your outlook is not conducive to serious discussion. Rather, it's a symptom of being a limp-wristed troll.
Click to expand...

So I take that to mean you have no link to this mystical forum etiquette of answering the same question on multiple threads?

No worries. I figured you made that up anyway.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong about that too. The number, which is claimed to be at least 3 million, is nowhere near 2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know this because?
Click to expand...

Because 1/5th of the votes has been reviewed and a grand total of 324 possible fraudulent votes were found. Extrapolate that over the entire country and it's still under 2,000. That's less than 7/100ths of one percent (0.067%) of the 3 million votes Trump claimed. And even then, Trump would have to find far more than 3 million to proclaim himself the winner of the popular vote since many of the fraudulent votes would have gone for him.

Just the Facts on Fraud

Still, 2000 is far closer to 2 than it is to 3,000,000.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows why you think which thread it's said on matters? It doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retard doesn't know how message boards function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the moron who can't even use the forum's search function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'head, post a link to the official rules about answering the same question on multiple threads...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I don't know what your answer is, what would I even know to search, moron? In any event, it's irrelevant; because I don't go chasing for answers. If you can't own your answer, then that represents your utter futility. Also, it bares repeating that claiming to have answered a question in some other thread is flat-out pathetic. You've had months to answer. I'll be leaving again when I'm bored with making fun of your futility; but your outlook is not conducive to serious discussion. Rather, it's a symptom of being a limp-wristed troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I take that to mean you have no link to this mystical forum etiquette of answering the same question on multiple threads?
> 
> No worries. I figured you made that up anyway.
Click to expand...


You can take it to mean whatever you want; doesn't change the fact that you're the only moron who doesn't know how to post in the appropriate thread.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong about that too. The number, which is claimed to be at least 3 million, is nowhere near 2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know this because?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because 1/5th of the votes has been reviewed and a grand total of 324 possible fraudulent votes were found. Extrapolate that over the entire country and it's still under 2,000. That's less than 7/100ths of one percent (0.067%) of the 3 million votes Trump claimed. And even then, Trump would have to find far more than 3 million to proclaim himself the winner of the popular vote since many of the fraudulent votes would have gone for him.
> 
> Just the Facts on Fraud
> 
> Still, 2000 is far closer to 2 than it is to 3,000,000.
Click to expand...


Surprised the liberal deuche bag tank even put i that high.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows why you think which thread it's said on matters? It doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retard doesn't know how message boards function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the moron who can't even use the forum's search function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'head, post a link to the official rules about answering the same question on multiple threads...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I don't know what your answer is, what would I even know to search, moron? In any event, it's irrelevant; because I don't go chasing for answers. If you can't own your answer, then that represents your utter futility. Also, it bares repeating that claiming to have answered a question in some other thread is flat-out pathetic. You've had months to answer. I'll be leaving again when I'm bored with making fun of your futility; but your outlook is not conducive to serious discussion. Rather, it's a symptom of being a limp-wristed troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I take that to mean you have no link to this mystical forum etiquette of answering the same question on multiple threads?
> 
> No worries. I figured you made that up anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can take it to mean whatever you want; doesn't change the fact that you're the only moron who doesn't know how to post in the appropriate thread.
Click to expand...

Says you but you're not the curator of forum etiquette. Meanwhile, I've already answered that question multiple times on different threads. My last count is 4 times.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong about that too. The number, which is claimed to be at least 3 million, is nowhere near 2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know this because?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because 1/5th of the votes has been reviewed and a grand total of 324 possible fraudulent votes were found. Extrapolate that over the entire country and it's still under 2,000. That's less than 7/100ths of one percent (0.067%) of the 3 million votes Trump claimed. And even then, Trump would have to find far more than 3 million to proclaim himself the winner of the popular vote since many of the fraudulent votes would have gone for him.
> 
> Just the Facts on Fraud
> 
> Still, 2000 is far closer to 2 than it is to 3,000,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surprised the liberal deuche bag tank even put i that high.
Click to expand...

You should take the cock out of your mouth before you post. Might make your posts more coherent.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> Says you but you're not the curator of forum etiquette. Meanwhile, I've already answered that question multiple times on different threads. My last count is 4 times.



Yea, I don't care about your retarded stance anymore (Your ineptitude is ultimately your problem, not mine). Apparently your answer is 2,000. Of course, we all know the number is much higher and that Dems are reaping the rewards of enabling illegal votes. Certainly, there are millions of grown anchor babies alone now voting for them, too.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> "All of this is just the latest evidence that we have serious, substantive problems in our voter registration system across the country and that voter fraud is, without a doubt, real."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, throughout this thread, there are hundreds of posts by Democrat brain-dead acolyes posting, over and over......
> 
> "...Is Not, Isssssss Noootttttttt!!!..."
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly.....*..Is.*



Your link is just a commentary. Do you know the difference between a real news and commentary?
Desperation time again.
I'm getting tired blasting and winning.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you have nothing but lies. If I were afraid to answer that question, I wouldn't have answered it already. Three times, no less, and twice to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the posts where I already answered you.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Why on Earth would I keep answering that question when it's a certainty you're only going to keep asking it again and again anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....if you're not lying about having answered the query.......what's the answer???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not lying and you know that since I answered your question and you even responded to my answer.
> 
> So again... why should I keep answering the same question you keep asking simply because you have some mental deficiency and keep repeating the question I already answered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I gave up on this weeks ago. You're still here stonewalling instead of answering (or re-answering) a question? That's just pathetic, dude.
Click to expand...


We did answer that dumb stupid question several times but you and this low life defective Political Chic in denial.
Yes the same stupid question she's been asking.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not lying and you know that since I answered your question and you even responded to my answer.
> 
> So again... why should I keep answering the same question you keep asking simply because you have some mental deficiency and keep repeating the question I already answered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I gave up on this weeks ago. You're still here stonewalling instead of answering (or re-answering) a question? That's just pathetic, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave up too. You idiots still keep asking anway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you did not give up. You're still as obstinate as ever about answering a question. It's not hard to answer a question once instead of being a baby and going on for weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already answered it. Three times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen you answer it once despite asking umpteen times. And you've shown that you can literally go on for months rather than answer a question; so, I honestly don't care at this point. I was just pointing out that it takes a special kind of dink to do that. I left a while back, and here you are still at it. Normal people would say I'm not answering or answer. They wouldn't go on some bull shit about how it's supposedly answered somewhere. It takes a special kind of chicken shit coward to do that. You don't even have regard for your own time to be doing that. That or trolling is your life, and you actually get a kick out of this shit. In any event, you're not respectable.
Click to expand...


If you don't care why are you here? 
Both you and Political Chic and others pump in a lot of LIES.
Grow the fuck up both of you moron.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not lying and you know that since I answered your question and you even responded to my answer.
> 
> So again... why should I keep answering the same question you keep asking simply because you have some mental deficiency and keep repeating the question I already answered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I gave up on this weeks ago. You're still here stonewalling instead of answering (or re-answering) a question? That's just pathetic, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave up too. You idiots still keep asking anway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you did not give up. You're still as obstinate as ever about answering a question. It's not hard to answer a question once instead of being a baby and going on for weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already answered it. Three times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you.
> 
> What's the answer?
Click to expand...


We do. Only idiots believed your lies.

I'm so tired of winning.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone answer the same question over and over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you umpteen times. You've NEVER directly answered me. NEVER. Nor have I seen you answered PoliticalChic that I've seen.
> 
> I don't care about your bull shit about you saying there's some sort of answer on another thread somewhere. I don't play those games. And you know what, you've spent 140 pages or so not answering a question over and over. So, you've earned the 'Ass Of The Year' Award. Congrats.
Click to expand...


Here is the problem idiots.

You want us to say 50 millions illegals. That number came from CAIRCO. A well known anti immigration racist garbage bastard fucked up group. Promoted by low life Political Chic. Those numbers were pulled from their ass.

Do you expect us to agree with those kind of garbage? 

If I were you both of you should knock this off and STOP lying. 

You and Political Chic-------- Do you have any decency left in your worthless soul?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All of this is just the latest evidence that we have serious, substantive problems in our voter registration system across the country and that voter fraud is, without a doubt, real."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, throughout this thread, there are hundreds of posts by Democrat brain-dead acolyes posting, over and over......
> 
> "...Is Not, Isssssss Noootttttttt!!!..."
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly.....*..Is.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is just a commentary. Do you know the difference between a real news and commentary?
> Desperation time again.
> I'm getting tired blasting and winning.
Click to expand...



Here's real news:
Obama encouraged illegal aliens to go and vote,...and millions of 'em did.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says you but you're not the curator of forum etiquette. Meanwhile, I've already answered that question multiple times on different threads. My last count is 4 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I don't care about your retarded stance anymore (Your ineptitude is ultimately your problem, not mine). Apparently your answer is 2,000. Of course, we all know the number is much higher and that Dems are reaping the rewards of enabling illegal votes. Certainly, there are millions of grown anchor babies alone now voting for them, too.
Click to expand...

No, you don't know the number is higher than that. You may believe it but s, but you have no hard evidence to back your dementia.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All of this is just the latest evidence that we have serious, substantive problems in our voter registration system across the country and that voter fraud is, without a doubt, real."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, throughout this thread, there are hundreds of posts by Democrat brain-dead acolyes posting, over and over......
> 
> "...Is Not, Isssssss Noootttttttt!!!..."
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly.....*..Is.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is just a commentary. Do you know the difference between a real news and commentary?
> Desperation time again.
> I'm getting tired blasting and winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's real news:
> Obama encouraged illegal aliens to go and vote,...and millions of 'em did.
Click to expand...

.... by informing them they have to be U.S. citizens to vote and telling them they can't vote.


----------



## jillian

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All of this is just the latest evidence that we have serious, substantive problems in our voter registration system across the country and that voter fraud is, without a doubt, real."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, throughout this thread, there are hundreds of posts by Democrat brain-dead acolyes posting, over and over......
> 
> "...Is Not, Isssssss Noootttttttt!!!..."
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly.....*..Is.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is just a commentary. Do you know the difference between a real news and commentary?
> Desperation time again.
> I'm getting tired blasting and winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's real news:
> Obama encouraged illegal aliens to go and vote,...and millions of 'em did.
Click to expand...


no crazy lady. he did no such thing. he told them to become citizens and VOTE. which is the right answer.

your nose just grew about four inches, pinnocihio.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says you but you're not the curator of forum etiquette. Meanwhile, I've already answered that question multiple times on different threads. My last count is 4 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I don't care about your retarded stance anymore (Your ineptitude is ultimately your problem, not mine). Apparently your answer is 2,000. Of course, we all know the number is much higher and that Dems are reaping the rewards of enabling illegal votes. Certainly, there are millions of grown anchor babies alone now voting for them, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know the number is higher than that. You may believe it but s, but you have no hard evidence to back your dementia.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you'd deny any hard evidence I presented. But as someone who lives in the environment of illegal alien culture, I'm quite aware how soft the stances against them have became. I've seen the enabling first hand. Also, I'm not averse to logic. The Democrats don't put things like no ID checks and such so that shit can't be manipulated. They aren't fighting so hard for that for nothing.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says you but you're not the curator of forum etiquette. Meanwhile, I've already answered that question multiple times on different threads. My last count is 4 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I don't care about your retarded stance anymore (Your ineptitude is ultimately your problem, not mine). Apparently your answer is 2,000. Of course, we all know the number is much higher and that Dems are reaping the rewards of enabling illegal votes. Certainly, there are millions of grown anchor babies alone now voting for them, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know the number is higher than that. You may believe it but s, but you have no hard evidence to back your dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd deny any hard evidence I presented. But as someone who lives in the environment of illegal alien culture, I'm quite aware how soft the stances against them have became. I've seen the enabling first hand. Also, I'm not averse to logic. The Democrats don't put things like no ID checks and such so that shit can't be manipulated. They aren't fighting so hard for that for nothing.
Click to expand...

I presented data by some of the states that reviewed their own voter rolls. Who has better evidence of voter fraud than the states themselves? What evidence could you possibly have that would be more accurate than that? Rightwing fake news sites? Trump? The voices in your head?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says you but you're not the curator of forum etiquette. Meanwhile, I've already answered that question multiple times on different threads. My last count is 4 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I don't care about your retarded stance anymore (Your ineptitude is ultimately your problem, not mine). Apparently your answer is 2,000. Of course, we all know the number is much higher and that Dems are reaping the rewards of enabling illegal votes. Certainly, there are millions of grown anchor babies alone now voting for them, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know the number is higher than that. You may believe it but s, but you have no hard evidence to back your dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd deny any hard evidence I presented. But as someone who lives in the environment of illegal alien culture, I'm quite aware how soft the stances against them have became. I've seen the enabling first hand. Also, I'm not averse to logic. The Democrats don't put things like no ID checks and such so that shit can't be manipulated. They aren't fighting so hard for that for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presented data by some of the states that reviewed their own voter rolls. Who has better evidence of voter fraud than the states themselves? What evidence could you possibly have that would be more accurate than that? Rightwing fake news sites? Trump? The voices in your head?
Click to expand...


You presented "evidence" from a liberal think tank, dude.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says you but you're not the curator of forum etiquette. Meanwhile, I've already answered that question multiple times on different threads. My last count is 4 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I don't care about your retarded stance anymore (Your ineptitude is ultimately your problem, not mine). Apparently your answer is 2,000. Of course, we all know the number is much higher and that Dems are reaping the rewards of enabling illegal votes. Certainly, there are millions of grown anchor babies alone now voting for them, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know the number is higher than that. You may believe it but s, but you have no hard evidence to back your dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd deny any hard evidence I presented. But as someone who lives in the environment of illegal alien culture, I'm quite aware how soft the stances against them have became. I've seen the enabling first hand. Also, I'm not averse to logic. The Democrats don't put things like no ID checks and such so that shit can't be manipulated. They aren't fighting so hard for that for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presented data by some of the states that reviewed their own voter rolls. Who has better evidence of voter fraud than the states themselves? What evidence could you possibly have that would be more accurate than that? Rightwing fake news sites? Trump? The voices in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You presented "evidence" from a liberal think tank, dude.
Click to expand...

You're insane


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All of this is just the latest evidence that we have serious, substantive problems in our voter registration system across the country and that voter fraud is, without a doubt, real."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, throughout this thread, there are hundreds of posts by Democrat brain-dead acolyes posting, over and over......
> 
> "...Is Not, Isssssss Noootttttttt!!!..."
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly.....*..Is.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is just a commentary. Do you know the difference between a real news and commentary?
> Desperation time again.
> I'm getting tired blasting and winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's real news:
> Obama encouraged illegal aliens to go and vote,...and millions of 'em did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no crazy lady. he did no such thing. he told them to become citizens and VOTE. which is the right answer.
> 
> your nose just grew about four inches, pinnocihio.
Click to expand...




Proving you a liar and a fool has become de rigueur.


Here we go.....Obama telling illegal aliens to vote, and there'd be no repercussions.






**
She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.


*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]



Wow!!!  You are as burned as Edgar Winter on an Ecuadorian beach!

*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All of this is just the latest evidence that we have serious, substantive problems in our voter registration system across the country and that voter fraud is, without a doubt, real."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, throughout this thread, there are hundreds of posts by Democrat brain-dead acolyes posting, over and over......
> 
> "...Is Not, Isssssss Noootttttttt!!!..."
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly.....*..Is.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is just a commentary. Do you know the difference between a real news and commentary?
> Desperation time again.
> I'm getting tired blasting and winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's real news:
> Obama encouraged illegal aliens to go and vote,...and millions of 'em did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no crazy lady. he did no such thing. he told them to become citizens and VOTE. which is the right answer.
> 
> your nose just grew about four inches, pinnocihio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving you a liar and a fool has become de rigueur.
> 
> 
> Here we go.....Obama telling illegal aliens to vote, and there'd be no repercussions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!  You are as burned as Edgar Winter on an Ecuadorian beach!
> *
Click to expand...

Because informing illegals they have to be U.S. citizens to vote and telling them they can't vote, is PoliticalHack's demented notion of encouraging them to vote.


----------



## frackapisa

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says you but you're not the curator of forum etiquette. Meanwhile, I've already answered that question multiple times on different threads. My last count is 4 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I don't care about your retarded stance anymore (Your ineptitude is ultimately your problem, not mine). Apparently your answer is 2,000. Of course, we all know the number is much higher and that Dems are reaping the rewards of enabling illegal votes. Certainly, there are millions of grown anchor babies alone now voting for them, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know the number is higher than that. You may believe it but s, but you have no hard evidence to back your dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd deny any hard evidence I presented. But as someone who lives in the environment of illegal alien culture, I'm quite aware how soft the stances against them have became. I've seen the enabling first hand. Also, I'm not averse to logic. The Democrats don't put things like no ID checks and such so that shit can't be manipulated. They aren't fighting so hard for that for nothing.
Click to expand...

I watched the poll watchers and noticed the republicans questioning all the Latino IDs, and every one was legit.  No illegal alien licenses or fake sosial security cards.  But they did catch an old Russian guy with his sons ID trying to vote.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

frackapisa said:


> I watched the poll watchers and noticed the republicans questioning all the Latino IDs, and every one was legit.  No illegal alien licenses or fake sosial security cards.  But they did catch an old Russian guy with his sons ID trying to vote.



IGNORED.


----------



## frackapisa

> I'm sure you'd deny any hard evidence I presented. But as someone who lives in the environment of illegal alien culture, I'm quite aware how soft the stances against them have became. I've seen the enabling first hand. Also, I'm not averse to logic. The Democrats don't put things like no ID checks and such so that shit can't be manipulated. They aren't fighting so hard for that for nothing.


An ex speaker of the house was prevented from registering because he didn't have an unexpired Texas drivers license.  His U of Texas professor ID wasn't good enough.  This is a guy who was third in line for the presidency, tripped up by voter ID laws


----------



## PoliticalChic

" Judicial Watch noted that public records obtained on the Election Assistance Commission’s 2016 Election Administration Voting Survey and through verbal accounts from various county agencies show 11 California counties have more registered voters than voting-age citizens: Imperial (102%), Lassen (102%), Los Angeles (112%), Monterey (104%), San Diego (138%), San Francisco (114%), San Mateo (111%), Santa Cruz (109%), Solano (111%), Stanislaus (102%), and Yolo (110%).

In the letter, Judicial Watch noted that Los Angeles County officials “informed us that the total number of registered voters now stands at a number that is a whopping 144% of the total number of resident citizens of voting age.”                                                                Judicial Watch Warns California to Clean Voter Registration Lists or Face Federal Lawsuit - Judicial Watch


----------



## PoliticalChic

frackapisa said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says you but you're not the curator of forum etiquette. Meanwhile, I've already answered that question multiple times on different threads. My last count is 4 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I don't care about your retarded stance anymore (Your ineptitude is ultimately your problem, not mine). Apparently your answer is 2,000. Of course, we all know the number is much higher and that Dems are reaping the rewards of enabling illegal votes. Certainly, there are millions of grown anchor babies alone now voting for them, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know the number is higher than that. You may believe it but s, but you have no hard evidence to back your dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd deny any hard evidence I presented. But as someone who lives in the environment of illegal alien culture, I'm quite aware how soft the stances against them have became. I've seen the enabling first hand. Also, I'm not averse to logic. The Democrats don't put things like no ID checks and such so that shit can't be manipulated. They aren't fighting so hard for that for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the poll watchers and noticed the republicans questioning all the Latino IDs, and every one was legit.  No illegal alien licenses or fake sosial security cards.  But they did catch an old Russian guy with his sons ID trying to vote.
Click to expand...




Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:


"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org




 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.

*Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
Click to expand...





From the LATimes:

"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
Click to expand...

What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown when the L.A. Times spoke of *"they,"* the L.A. Times was talking about *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.

*Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

PoliticalChic said:


> " Judicial Watch noted that public records obtained on the Election Assistance Commission’s 2016 Election Administration Voting Survey and through verbal accounts from various county agencies show 11 California counties have more registered voters than voting-age citizens: Imperial (102%), Lassen (102%), Los Angeles (112%), Monterey (104%), San Diego (138%), San Francisco (114%), San Mateo (111%), Santa Cruz (109%), Solano (111%), Stanislaus (102%), and Yolo (110%).
> 
> In the letter, Judicial Watch noted that Los Angeles County officials “informed us that the total number of registered voters now stands at a number that is a whopping 144% of the total number of resident citizens of voting age.”                                                                Judicial Watch Warns California to Clean Voter Registration Lists or Face Federal Lawsuit - Judicial Watch



Faun 

This is damning. The corruption is as plain as your fat ugly face.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
Click to expand...


 He calls you a liar; you show him how he's full of sh** in his own liberal rag.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun 

How about you apologize for calling her a liar, when this was not the case. Or do you have no honor?


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> " Judicial Watch noted that public records obtained on the Election Assistance Commission’s 2016 Election Administration Voting Survey and through verbal accounts from various county agencies show 11 California counties have more registered voters than voting-age citizens: Imperial (102%), Lassen (102%), Los Angeles (112%), Monterey (104%), San Diego (138%), San Francisco (114%), San Mateo (111%), Santa Cruz (109%), Solano (111%), Stanislaus (102%), and Yolo (110%).
> 
> In the letter, Judicial Watch noted that Los Angeles County officials “informed us that the total number of registered voters now stands at a number that is a whopping 144% of the total number of resident citizens of voting age.”                                                                Judicial Watch Warns California to Clean Voter Registration Lists or Face Federal Lawsuit - Judicial Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> This is damning. The corruption is as plain as your fat ugly face.
Click to expand...

Could be damning, could be nothing. We don't know yet as this is merely an accusation where the state has not yet responded.

And it could very well be nothing. For example, the complaint states:


> Based on our review of 2016 EAC EAVS report, the 2011-2015 U.S. Census Bureau’s American Community Survey, and the most recent California total active and total inactive voter registration records, California is failing to comply with the voter registration list maintenance requirements of Section 8 of the NVRA.


Well registered voters get moved to the inactive voter registration rolls all the time after not voting for a certain number of years. Depending on how they calculated the overage, that could account for it. As it is, California leads the nation with the most inactive voters...

Over 20 million U.S. voters classified as 'inactive'

The state with the largest number of "inactive" voters is California, with 6,367,117, or 36.8 percent of all state votes. Texas has 1,887,762; Florida, 1,323,288; New York, 1,126,491, and Illinois, 1,087,321.​
And lastly, you'll note that the complaint is not about voter fraud but about California's messy voter rolls...


> California is failing to comply with the voter registration list maintenance requirements of Section 8 of the NVRA.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He calls you a liar; you show him how he's full of sh** in his own liberal rag.
Click to expand...

You moron ... I quoted  that "Liberal rag" *because PoliticalHack quoted it. *

*I proved she lied by using the same source she used.*

She linked an article from the L.A. Times about folks being registered to vote at DMV's in California which stated, *"THEY will be registered..."*

Only PoliticalHack portrays the pronoun, "they" [emphasized above] to include illegal aliens, which is a lie. So I posted a link to the L.A. Times (her source) which is in the very same article she linked, which clearly states, _*"Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not."*_


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> " Judicial Watch noted that public records obtained on the Election Assistance Commission’s 2016 Election Administration Voting Survey and through verbal accounts from various county agencies show 11 California counties have more registered voters than voting-age citizens: Imperial (102%), Lassen (102%), Los Angeles (112%), Monterey (104%), San Diego (138%), San Francisco (114%), San Mateo (111%), Santa Cruz (109%), Solano (111%), Stanislaus (102%), and Yolo (110%).
> 
> In the letter, Judicial Watch noted that Los Angeles County officials “informed us that the total number of registered voters now stands at a number that is a whopping 144% of the total number of resident citizens of voting age.”                                                                Judicial Watch Warns California to Clean Voter Registration Lists or Face Federal Lawsuit - Judicial Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> This is damning. The corruption is as plain as your fat ugly face.
Click to expand...




Its face is its fortune! 

Our pal Faun gets paid to stand in front of pharmacies to make people sick.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun
> 
> How about you apologize for calling her a liar, when this was not the case. Or do you have no honor?


Had I falsely accused her of lying, I most certainly would have apologized.

No apology is warranted in this case.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun
> 
> How about you apologize for calling her a liar, when this was not the case. Or do you have no honor?




"Honor" and integrity are in short supply among the Liberal coterie.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He calls you a liar; you show him how he's full of sh** in his own liberal rag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You moron ... I quoted  that "Liberal rag" *because PoliticalHack quoted it. *
> 
> *I proved she lied by using the same source she used.*
> 
> She linked an article from the L.A. Times about folks being registered to vote at DMV's in California which stated, *"THEY will be registered..."*
> 
> Only PoliticalHack portrays the pronoun, "they" [emphasized above] to include illegal aliens, which is a lie. So I posted a link to the L.A. Times (her source) which is in the very same article she linked, which clearly states, _*"Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not."*_
Click to expand...




*"THEY will be registered..."......to vote.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> How about you apologize for calling her a liar, when this was not the case. Or do you have no honor?
> 
> 
> 
> Had I falsely accused her of lying, I most certainly would have apologized.
> 
> No apology is warranted in this case.
Click to expand...



BTW....how many illegal aliens are living in the USofA?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> How about you apologize for calling her a liar, when this was not the case. Or do you have no honor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Honor" and integrity are in short supply among the Liberal coterie.
Click to expand...

Spits the hag who got caught lying.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He calls you a liar; you show him how he's full of sh** in his own liberal rag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You moron ... I quoted  that "Liberal rag" *because PoliticalHack quoted it. *
> 
> *I proved she lied by using the same source she used.*
> 
> She linked an article from the L.A. Times about folks being registered to vote at DMV's in California which stated, *"THEY will be registered..."*
> 
> Only PoliticalHack portrays the pronoun, "they" [emphasized above] to include illegal aliens, which is a lie. So I posted a link to the L.A. Times (her source) which is in the very same article she linked, which clearly states, _*"Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"THEY will be registered..."......to vote.*
Click to expand...

So? "THEY" are U.S. citizens.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Faun said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> " Judicial Watch noted that public records obtained on the Election Assistance Commission’s 2016 Election Administration Voting Survey and through verbal accounts from various county agencies show 11 California counties have more registered voters than voting-age citizens: Imperial (102%), Lassen (102%), Los Angeles (112%), Monterey (104%), San Diego (138%), San Francisco (114%), San Mateo (111%), Santa Cruz (109%), Solano (111%), Stanislaus (102%), and Yolo (110%).
> 
> In the letter, Judicial Watch noted that Los Angeles County officials “informed us that the total number of registered voters now stands at a number that is a whopping 144% of the total number of resident citizens of voting age.”                                                                Judicial Watch Warns California to Clean Voter Registration Lists or Face Federal Lawsuit - Judicial Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> This is damning. The corruption is as plain as your fat ugly face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be damning, could be nothing. We don't know yet as this is merely an accusation where the state has not yet responded.
> 
> And it could very well be nothing. For example, the complaint states:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on our review of 2016 EAC EAVS report, the 2011-2015 U.S. Census Bureau’s American Community Survey, and the most recent California total active and total inactive voter registration records, California is failing to comply with the voter registration list maintenance requirements of Section 8 of the NVRA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well registered voters get moved to the inactive voter registration rolls all the time after not voting for a certain number of years. Depending on how they calculated the overage, that could account for it. As it is, California leads the nation with the most inactive voters...
> 
> Over 20 million U.S. voters classified as 'inactive'
> 
> The state with the largest number of "inactive" voters is California, with 6,367,117, or 36.8 percent of all state votes. Texas has 1,887,762; Florida, 1,323,288; New York, 1,126,491, and Illinois, 1,087,321.​
> And lastly, you'll note that the complaint is not about voter fraud but about California's messy voter rolls...
> 
> 
> 
> California is failing to comply with the voter registration list maintenance requirements of Section 8 of the NVRA.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Liberals love to rail against incompetence and corruption until they're exposed. This is clear evidence of cheating. Don't give me that seed of doubt shit.


----------



## Faun

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> " Judicial Watch noted that public records obtained on the Election Assistance Commission’s 2016 Election Administration Voting Survey and through verbal accounts from various county agencies show 11 California counties have more registered voters than voting-age citizens: Imperial (102%), Lassen (102%), Los Angeles (112%), Monterey (104%), San Diego (138%), San Francisco (114%), San Mateo (111%), Santa Cruz (109%), Solano (111%), Stanislaus (102%), and Yolo (110%).
> 
> In the letter, Judicial Watch noted that Los Angeles County officials “informed us that the total number of registered voters now stands at a number that is a whopping 144% of the total number of resident citizens of voting age.”                                                                Judicial Watch Warns California to Clean Voter Registration Lists or Face Federal Lawsuit - Judicial Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> This is damning. The corruption is as plain as your fat ugly face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be damning, could be nothing. We don't know yet as this is merely an accusation where the state has not yet responded.
> 
> And it could very well be nothing. For example, the complaint states:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on our review of 2016 EAC EAVS report, the 2011-2015 U.S. Census Bureau’s American Community Survey, and the most recent California total active and total inactive voter registration records, California is failing to comply with the voter registration list maintenance requirements of Section 8 of the NVRA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well registered voters get moved to the inactive voter registration rolls all the time after not voting for a certain number of years. Depending on how they calculated the overage, that could account for it. As it is, California leads the nation with the most inactive voters...
> 
> Over 20 million U.S. voters classified as 'inactive'
> 
> The state with the largest number of "inactive" voters is California, with 6,367,117, or 36.8 percent of all state votes. Texas has 1,887,762; Florida, 1,323,288; New York, 1,126,491, and Illinois, 1,087,321.​
> And lastly, you'll note that the complaint is not about voter fraud but about California's messy voter rolls...
> 
> 
> 
> California is failing to comply with the voter registration list maintenance requirements of Section 8 of the NVRA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals love to rail against incompetence and corruption until they're exposed. This is clear evidence of cheating. Don't give me that seed of doubt shit.
Click to expand...

You forget -- you're an idiot. It matters not how you take it. Here, in the real world, we'll see how it plays out. Given the complaint isn't even about voter fraud, I highly suspect you will lose again.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He calls you a liar; you show him how he's full of sh** in his own liberal rag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You moron ... I quoted  that "Liberal rag" *because PoliticalHack quoted it. *
> 
> *I proved she lied by using the same source she used.*
> 
> She linked an article from the L.A. Times about folks being registered to vote at DMV's in California which stated, *"THEY will be registered..."*
> 
> Only PoliticalHack portrays the pronoun, "they" [emphasized above] to include illegal aliens, which is a lie. So I posted a link to the L.A. Times (her source) which is in the very same article she linked, which clearly states, _*"Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"THEY will be registered..."......to vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? "THEY" are U.S. citizens.
Click to expand...




'They' are illegal aliens.

She admits it here:

RODRIGUEZ: "*Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — ..."*
*
*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He calls you a liar; you show him how he's full of sh** in his own liberal rag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You moron ... I quoted  that "Liberal rag" *because PoliticalHack quoted it. *
> 
> *I proved she lied by using the same source she used.*
> 
> She linked an article from the L.A. Times about folks being registered to vote at DMV's in California which stated, *"THEY will be registered..."*
> 
> Only PoliticalHack portrays the pronoun, "they" [emphasized above] to include illegal aliens, which is a lie. So I posted a link to the L.A. Times (her source) which is in the very same article she linked, which clearly states, _*"Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"THEY will be registered..."......to vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? "THEY" are U.S. citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'They' are illegal aliens.
> 
> She admits it here:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: "*Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — ..."*
Click to expand...

Even *your source*, the L.A. Times, calls you a liar.

*Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He calls you a liar; you show him how he's full of sh** in his own liberal rag.
> 
> 
> 
> You moron ... I quoted  that "Liberal rag" *because PoliticalHack quoted it. *
> 
> *I proved she lied by using the same source she used.*
> 
> She linked an article from the L.A. Times about folks being registered to vote at DMV's in California which stated, *"THEY will be registered..."*
> 
> Only PoliticalHack portrays the pronoun, "they" [emphasized above] to include illegal aliens, which is a lie. So I posted a link to the L.A. Times (her source) which is in the very same article she linked, which clearly states, _*"Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"THEY will be registered..."......to vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? "THEY" are U.S. citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'They' are illegal aliens.
> 
> She admits it here:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: "*Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — ..."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even *your source*, the L.A. Times, calls you a liar.
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
Click to expand...






So, you agree that she says this:


RODRIGUEZ: "*Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — ..."*
*


You don't deny that by "undocumented citizen" she means illegal aliens, do you?*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You moron ... I quoted  that "Liberal rag" *because PoliticalHack quoted it. *
> 
> *I proved she lied by using the same source she used.*
> 
> She linked an article from the L.A. Times about folks being registered to vote at DMV's in California which stated, *"THEY will be registered..."*
> 
> Only PoliticalHack portrays the pronoun, "they" [emphasized above] to include illegal aliens, which is a lie. So I posted a link to the L.A. Times (her source) which is in the very same article she linked, which clearly states, _*"Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not."*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"THEY will be registered..."......to vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? "THEY" are U.S. citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'They' are illegal aliens.
> 
> She admits it here:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: "*Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — ..."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even *your source*, the L.A. Times, calls you a liar.
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you agree that she says this:
> 
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: "*Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — ..."
> 
> 
> 
> You don't deny that by "undocumented citizen" she means illegal aliens, do you?*
Click to expand...

So what that she said that? She didn't write the L..A. Times article.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"THEY will be registered..."......to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> So? "THEY" are U.S. citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'They' are illegal aliens.
> 
> She admits it here:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: "*Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — ..."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even *your source*, the L.A. Times, calls you a liar.
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you agree that she says this:
> 
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: "*Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — ..."
> 
> 
> 
> You don't deny that by "undocumented citizen" she means illegal aliens, do you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what that she said that? She didn't write the L..A. Times article.
Click to expand...




Hey....perhaps you are actually capable of learning.

So....you agree that in the interview with the snake, Obama, they were encouraging illegal aliens to go and vote.


About time.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? "THEY" are U.S. citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'They' are illegal aliens.
> 
> She admits it here:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: "*Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — ..."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even *your source*, the L.A. Times, calls you a liar.
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you agree that she says this:
> 
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: "*Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — ..."
> 
> 
> 
> You don't deny that by "undocumented citizen" she means illegal aliens, do you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what that she said that? She didn't write the L..A. Times article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey....perhaps you are actually capable of learning.
> 
> So....you agree that in the interview with the snake, Obama, they were encouraging illegal aliens to go and vote.
> 
> 
> About time.
Click to expand...

Of course not. Let's not forget ...your idea of encouraging illegals to vote is informing illegals the must be U.S. citizens to vote and that as illegal aliens, they're not allowed to vote.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All of this is just the latest evidence that we have serious, substantive problems in our voter registration system across the country and that voter fraud is, without a doubt, real."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, throughout this thread, there are hundreds of posts by Democrat brain-dead acolyes posting, over and over......
> 
> "...Is Not, Isssssss Noootttttttt!!!..."
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly.....*..Is.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is just a commentary. Do you know the difference between a real news and commentary?
> Desperation time again.
> I'm getting tired blasting and winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's real news:
> Obama encouraged illegal aliens to go and vote,...and millions of 'em did.
Click to expand...


Don't you ever stop lying?


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says you but you're not the curator of forum etiquette. Meanwhile, I've already answered that question multiple times on different threads. My last count is 4 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I don't care about your retarded stance anymore (Your ineptitude is ultimately your problem, not mine). Apparently your answer is 2,000. Of course, we all know the number is much higher and that Dems are reaping the rewards of enabling illegal votes. Certainly, there are millions of grown anchor babies alone now voting for them, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know the number is higher than that. You may believe it but s, but you have no hard evidence to back your dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd deny any hard evidence I presented. But as someone who lives in the environment of illegal alien culture, I'm quite aware how soft the stances against them have became. I've seen the enabling first hand. Also, I'm not averse to logic. The Democrats don't put things like no ID checks and such so that shit can't be manipulated. They aren't fighting so hard for that for nothing.
Click to expand...


Hard evidence? Coming from CAIRCO? So far all you've posted are either lies or delusional. 
Democrats don't put things like no ID checks? Are you kidding me? How the hell you came up with that lunatic post? 

Give us one example.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> frackapisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the poll watchers and noticed the republicans questioning all the Latino IDs, and every one was legit.  No illegal alien licenses or fake sosial security cards.  But they did catch an old Russian guy with his sons ID trying to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IGNORED.
Click to expand...


IGNORED? Why because someone gave you a real life experience? 

For some reasons you made it sounds that only democrats work at the polls. That's pure idiotic don't you think?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> frackapisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says you but you're not the curator of forum etiquette. Meanwhile, I've already answered that question multiple times on different threads. My last count is 4 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I don't care about your retarded stance anymore (Your ineptitude is ultimately your problem, not mine). Apparently your answer is 2,000. Of course, we all know the number is much higher and that Dems are reaping the rewards of enabling illegal votes. Certainly, there are millions of grown anchor babies alone now voting for them, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't know the number is higher than that. You may believe it but s, but you have no hard evidence to back your dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd deny any hard evidence I presented. But as someone who lives in the environment of illegal alien culture, I'm quite aware how soft the stances against them have became. I've seen the enabling first hand. Also, I'm not averse to logic. The Democrats don't put things like no ID checks and such so that shit can't be manipulated. They aren't fighting so hard for that for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the poll watchers and noticed the republicans questioning all the Latino IDs, and every one was legit.  No illegal alien licenses or fake sosial security cards.  But they did catch an old Russian guy with his sons ID trying to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...


How many times do you have to post the same dumb lying opinion? 


Are you saying that only democrats worked on these polls?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
Click to expand...


Still keep plugging lies after lies.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> " Judicial Watch noted that public records obtained on the Election Assistance Commission’s 2016 Election Administration Voting Survey and through verbal accounts from various county agencies show 11 California counties have more registered voters than voting-age citizens: Imperial (102%), Lassen (102%), Los Angeles (112%), Monterey (104%), San Diego (138%), San Francisco (114%), San Mateo (111%), Santa Cruz (109%), Solano (111%), Stanislaus (102%), and Yolo (110%).
> 
> In the letter, Judicial Watch noted that Los Angeles County officials “informed us that the total number of registered voters now stands at a number that is a whopping 144% of the total number of resident citizens of voting age.”                                                                Judicial Watch Warns California to Clean Voter Registration Lists or Face Federal Lawsuit - Judicial Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> This is damning. The corruption is as plain as your fat ugly face.
Click to expand...


Corruption?

Both you and Political Chic brain are either corrupted.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All of this is just the latest evidence that we have serious, substantive problems in our voter registration system across the country and that voter fraud is, without a doubt, real."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, throughout this thread, there are hundreds of posts by Democrat brain-dead acolyes posting, over and over......
> 
> "...Is Not, Isssssss Noootttttttt!!!..."
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly.....*..Is.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is just a commentary. Do you know the difference between a real news and commentary?
> Desperation time again.
> I'm getting tired blasting and winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's real news:
> Obama encouraged illegal aliens to go and vote,...and millions of 'em did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you ever stop lying?
Click to expand...




I never started to.

I'm not a Liberal.


----------



## charwin95

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Faun
> 
> How about you apologize for calling her a liar, when this was not the case. Or do you have no honor?



Political Chic and you do not deserve any kind of mercy. 
Go shovel some rocks. 

Posting so much lies. Both of you should apologize for lying so much.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still keep plugging lies after lies.
Click to expand...




Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still keep plugging lies after lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????
Click to expand...

I do. 

Only crazy people think he them to vote.

Same people know he informed folks that only U.S. citizens can vote and that he clearly stated illegal aliens can't.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Illegal immig**ration spikes in July; still lower than Obama years"
Illegal immigration spikes in July; still lower than Obama years


Now....why would waves of illegal immigrant invasions be related to the same guy who told illegals to go and vote, and there'd be no recriminations????


What's the connection?


You know.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still keep plugging lies after lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.
> 
> Only crazy people think he them to vote.
> 
> Same people know he informed folks that only U.S. citizens can vote and that he clearly stated illegal aliens can't.
Click to expand...




"Only crazy people think he them (sic) to vote."


Everyone knows he did.....here, his own words:



She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.


**


*Transcript:*

*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still keep plugging lies after lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.
> 
> Only crazy people think he them to vote.
> 
> Same people know he informed folks that only U.S. citizens can vote and that he clearly stated illegal aliens can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Only crazy people think he them (sic) to vote."
> 
> 
> Everyone knows he did.....here, his own words:
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
Click to expand...

That's Obama telling a U.S. citizen that she should vote because her vote speaks for her undocumented family members and friends.

*39th time* ...Obama said _[illegals] "can't legally vote."_ *How is that encouraging them to vote?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun
> 
> How about you apologize for calling her a liar, when this was not the case. Or do you have no honor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Chic and you do not deserve any kind of mercy.
> Go shovel some rocks.
> 
> Posting so much lies. Both of you should apologize for lying so much.
Click to expand...




*"College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems*
...a staffer for Harrisonburg Votes -- a group affiliated with the Democratic Party -- and was paid to register voters in the area during the weeks leading up to the 2016 election.
After filling out a registration form, Spieles entered the voter information into a computer system used by the Virginia Democratic Party."
College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems



Sure looks like the Democrats had a regimen in place to get false registrations that could be used by others for the purpose of voting....like illegal aliens.


Hey...did you know that Hussein Obama actually told illegal aliens to go out an vote?

True story.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still keep plugging lies after lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.
> 
> Only crazy people think he them to vote.
> 
> Same people know he informed folks that only U.S. citizens can vote and that he clearly stated illegal aliens can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Only crazy people think he them (sic) to vote."
> 
> 
> Everyone knows he did.....here, his own words:
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's Obama telling a U.S. citizen that she should vote because her vote speaks for her undocumented family members and friends.
> 
> *39th time* ...Obama said _[illegals] "can't legally vote."_ *How is that encouraging them to vote?*
Click to expand...




Sooooo....how many illegal aliens are living in this country.....and how many are registered to vote?


Millions, huh?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still keep plugging lies after lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.
> 
> Only crazy people think he them to vote.
> 
> Same people know he informed folks that only U.S. citizens can vote and that he clearly stated illegal aliens can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Only crazy people think he them (sic) to vote."
> 
> 
> Everyone knows he did.....here, his own words:
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's Obama telling a U.S. citizen that she should vote because her vote speaks for her undocumented family members and friends.
> 
> *39th time* ...Obama said _[illegals] "can't legally vote."_ *How is that encouraging them to vote?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo....how many illegal aliens are living in this country.....and how many are registered to vote?
> 
> 
> Millions, huh?
Click to expand...

The answers to those questions are the same as the last time I answered them.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> Only crazy people think he them to vote.
> 
> Same people know he informed folks that only U.S. citizens can vote and that he clearly stated illegal aliens can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Only crazy people think he them (sic) to vote."
> 
> 
> Everyone knows he did.....here, his own words:
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's Obama telling a U.S. citizen that she should vote because her vote speaks for her undocumented family members and friends.
> 
> *39th time* ...Obama said _[illegals] "can't legally vote."_ *How is that encouraging them to vote?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo....how many illegal aliens are living in this country.....and how many are registered to vote?
> 
> 
> Millions, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answers to those questions are the same as the last time I answered them.
Click to expand...



You've never answered them.....

Must be because the answers would prove you're even more of a liar, than you are ugly....if that's possible.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> Only crazy people think he them to vote.
> 
> Same people know he informed folks that only U.S. citizens can vote and that he clearly stated illegal aliens can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Only crazy people think he them (sic) to vote."
> 
> 
> Everyone knows he did.....here, his own words:
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's Obama telling a U.S. citizen that she should vote because her vote speaks for her undocumented family members and friends.
> 
> *39th time* ...Obama said _[illegals] "can't legally vote."_ *How is that encouraging them to vote?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo....how many illegal aliens are living in this country.....and how many are registered to vote?
> 
> 
> Millions, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answers to those questions are the same as the last time I answered them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've never answered them.....
> 
> Must be because the answers would prove you're even more of a liar, than you are ugly....if that's possible.
Click to expand...

You're lying again as you even responded to my answers. And nothing is uglier than a bald-faced liar like you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Only crazy people think he them (sic) to vote."
> 
> 
> Everyone knows he did.....here, his own words:
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> 
> 
> That's Obama telling a U.S. citizen that she should vote because her vote speaks for her undocumented family members and friends.
> 
> *39th time* ...Obama said _[illegals] "can't legally vote."_ *How is that encouraging them to vote?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo....how many illegal aliens are living in this country.....and how many are registered to vote?
> 
> 
> Millions, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answers to those questions are the same as the last time I answered them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've never answered them.....
> 
> Must be because the answers would prove you're even more of a liar, than you are ugly....if that's possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again as you even responded to my answers. And nothing is uglier than a bald-faced liar like you.
Click to expand...










Now....what were the Democrats going to use those faked voter registrations for????



Not to give to the illegal aliens that Obama lined up to vote......were they?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still keep plugging lies after lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????
Click to expand...


How many time do you have to post the same stupid post? You keep posting the same dumb shit over and over. 

Don't you ever get tired from losing?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still keep plugging lies after lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many time do you have to post the same stupid post? You keep posting the same dumb shit over and over.
> 
> Don't you ever get tired from losing?
Click to expand...



First time posted.

*"College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems*
...a staffer for Harrisonburg Votes -- a group affiliated with the Democratic Party -- and was paid to register voters in the area during the weeks leading up to the 2016 election.
After filling out a registration form, Spieles entered the voter information into a computer system used by the Virginia Democratic Party."
College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems



*Sure looks like the Democrats had a regimen in place to get false registrations that could be used by others for the purpose of voting....like illegal aliens.*


Sooo.....readers can conclude that you have no explanation for the Democrats generating fake registrations other than to have illegal aliens cast votes via said 'registrations.'



You've been an excellent witness.

Dismissed.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still keep plugging lies after lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many time do you have to post the same stupid post? You keep posting the same dumb shit over and over.
> 
> Don't you ever get tired from losing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First time posted.
> 
> *"College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems*
> ...a staffer for Harrisonburg Votes -- a group affiliated with the Democratic Party -- and was paid to register voters in the area during the weeks leading up to the 2016 election.
> After filling out a registration form, Spieles entered the voter information into a computer system used by the Virginia Democratic Party."
> College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure looks like the Democrats had a regimen in place to get false registrations that could be used by others for the purpose of voting....like illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> Sooo.....readers can conclude that you have no explanation for the Democrats generating fake registrations other than to have illegal aliens cast votes via said 'registrations.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've been an excellent witness.
> 
> Dismissed.
Click to expand...

He could have been generating those fake registrations to satisfy absentee ballots he was planning on mailing in himself; no illegal aliens needed.

See what I just did there? You moronically stated...

_Sooo.....readers can conclude that you have no explanation for the Democrats generating fake registrations other than to have illegal aliens cast votes via said 'registrations.'_​
I came up with an explanation of what he may have been planning to do with those registrations that didn't include illegal aliens... meaning *any* reader who drew the conclusion you suggest (which includes you), is an abject imbecile since there are numerous possibilities; and not just the one you invented to fit your failed agenda.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still keep plugging lies after lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many time do you have to post the same stupid post? You keep posting the same dumb shit over and over.
> 
> Don't you ever get tired from losing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First time posted.
> 
> *"College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems*
> ...a staffer for Harrisonburg Votes -- a group affiliated with the Democratic Party -- and was paid to register voters in the area during the weeks leading up to the 2016 election.
> After filling out a registration form, Spieles entered the voter information into a computer system used by the Virginia Democratic Party."
> College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure looks like the Democrats had a regimen in place to get false registrations that could be used by others for the purpose of voting....like illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> Sooo.....readers can conclude that you have no explanation for the Democrats generating fake registrations other than to have illegal aliens cast votes via said 'registrations.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've been an excellent witness.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could have been generating those fake registrations to satisfy absentee ballots he was planning on mailing in himself; no illegal aliens needed.
> 
> See what I just did there? You moronically stated...
> 
> _Sooo.....readers can conclude that you have no explanation for the Democrats generating fake registrations other than to have illegal aliens cast votes via said 'registrations.'_​
> I came up with an explanation of what he may have been planning to do with those registrations that didn't include illegal aliens... meaning *any* reader who drew the conclusion you suggest (which includes you), is an abject imbecile since there are numerous possibilities; and not just the one you invented to fit your failed agenda.
Click to expand...


"He could have been generating those fake registrations to satisfy absentee ballots he was planning on mailing in himself; no illegal aliens needed."

....or, the moon could have been made of green cheese.


Normally, I would have said 'you can't be this stupid'.....but experience has proven other wise.


He was working for a criminal organization called the 'Democrat Party.'


"A Virginia college student was sentenced this week to 100 days incarceration for submitting fraudulent voter registration forms listing the names of dead people and other faulty information for a political organization connected to the Democratic Party."


Sooooo......when you claim "He could have been generating those fake registrations to satisfy absentee ballots he was planning on mailing in himself; no illegal aliens needed" you are exactly what I have identified you as: a lying Liberal low-life.


True?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still keep plugging lies after lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many time do you have to post the same stupid post? You keep posting the same dumb shit over and over.
> 
> Don't you ever get tired from losing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First time posted.
> 
> *"College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems*
> ...a staffer for Harrisonburg Votes -- a group affiliated with the Democratic Party -- and was paid to register voters in the area during the weeks leading up to the 2016 election.
> After filling out a registration form, Spieles entered the voter information into a computer system used by the Virginia Democratic Party."
> College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure looks like the Democrats had a regimen in place to get false registrations that could be used by others for the purpose of voting....like illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> Sooo.....readers can conclude that you have no explanation for the Democrats generating fake registrations other than to have illegal aliens cast votes via said 'registrations.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've been an excellent witness.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could have been generating those fake registrations to satisfy absentee ballots he was planning on mailing in himself; no illegal aliens needed.
> 
> See what I just did there? You moronically stated...
> 
> _Sooo.....readers can conclude that you have no explanation for the Democrats generating fake registrations other than to have illegal aliens cast votes via said 'registrations.'_​
> I came up with an explanation of what he may have been planning to do with those registrations that didn't include illegal aliens... meaning *any* reader who drew the conclusion you suggest (which includes you), is an abject imbecile since there are numerous possibilities; and not just the one you invented to fit your failed agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He could have been generating those fake registrations to satisfy absentee ballots he was planning on mailing in himself; no illegal aliens needed."
> 
> ....or, the moon could have been made of green cheese.
> 
> 
> Normally, I would have said 'you can't be this stupid'.....but experience has proven other wise.
> 
> 
> He was working for a criminal organization called the 'Democrat Party.'
> 
> 
> "A Virginia college student was sentenced this week to 100 days incarceration for submitting fraudulent voter registration forms listing the names of dead people and other faulty information for a political organization connected to the Democratic Party."
> 
> 
> Sooooo......when you claim "He could have been generating those fake registrations to satisfy absentee ballots he was planning on mailing in himself; no illegal aliens needed" you are exactly what I have identified you as: a lying Liberal low-life.
> 
> 
> True?
Click to expand...

You sad thing. Where did I ever contest he did what he did or that he was sentenced to jail for it. What I did do was to prove your ridiculous assertion that he did it for no reason _"other than to have illegal aliens cast votes via said 'registrations,'"_ was yet another mind-numbingly stupid comment from the forums PoliticalHack.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All of this is just the latest evidence that we have serious, substantive problems in our voter registration system across the country and that voter fraud is, without a doubt, real."
> New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, throughout this thread, there are hundreds of posts by Democrat brain-dead acolyes posting, over and over......
> 
> "...Is Not, Isssssss Noootttttttt!!!..."
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly.....*..Is.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is just a commentary. Do you know the difference between a real news and commentary?
> Desperation time again.
> I'm getting tired blasting and winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's real news:
> Obama encouraged illegal aliens to go and vote,...and millions of 'em did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you ever stop lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never started to.
> 
> I'm not a Liberal.
Click to expand...

I think you just need a full body massage with happy ending.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Illegal immig**ration spikes in July; still lower than Obama years"
> Illegal immigration spikes in July; still lower than Obama years
> 
> 
> Now....why would waves of illegal immigrant invasions be related to the same guy who told illegals to go and vote, and there'd be no recriminations????
> 
> 
> What's the connection?
> 
> 
> You know.*


Pander to the right wing?


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still keep plugging lies after lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.
> 
> Only crazy people think he them to vote.
> 
> Same people know he informed folks that only U.S. citizens can vote and that he clearly stated illegal aliens can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Only crazy people think he them (sic) to vote."
> 
> 
> Everyone knows he did.....here, his own words:
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's Obama telling a U.S. citizen that she should vote because her vote speaks for her undocumented family members and friends.
> 
> *39th time* ...Obama said _[illegals] "can't legally vote."_ *How is that encouraging them to vote?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo....how many illegal aliens are living in this country.....and how many are registered to vote?
> 
> 
> Millions, huh?
Click to expand...

How many voted red and not blue, in low population, welfare queen, red States?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad liar you have proven yourself to be. You keep posting this despite repeatedly being shown *"they,"* who will be registered at a DMV, according to the L.A. Times.... are *"citizens,"* not illegal aliens.
> 
> *Here's how California's new voter registration law will work*
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still keep plugging lies after lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many time do you have to post the same stupid post? You keep posting the same dumb shit over and over.
> 
> Don't you ever get tired from losing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First time posted.
> 
> *"College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems*
> ...a staffer for Harrisonburg Votes -- a group affiliated with the Democratic Party -- and was paid to register voters in the area during the weeks leading up to the 2016 election.
> After filling out a registration form, Spieles entered the voter information into a computer system used by the Virginia Democratic Party."
> College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure looks like the Democrats had a regimen in place to get false registrations that could be used by others for the purpose of voting....like illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> Sooo.....readers can conclude that you have no explanation for the Democrats generating fake registrations other than to have illegal aliens cast votes via said 'registrations.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've been an excellent witness.
> 
> Dismissed.
Click to expand...


I am so tired of winning.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Registered to do what Obama told the illegal aliens to do: Vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still keep plugging lies after lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many time do you have to post the same stupid post? You keep posting the same dumb shit over and over.
> 
> Don't you ever get tired from losing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First time posted.
> 
> *"College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems*
> ...a staffer for Harrisonburg Votes -- a group affiliated with the Democratic Party -- and was paid to register voters in the area during the weeks leading up to the 2016 election.
> After filling out a registration form, Spieles entered the voter information into a computer system used by the Virginia Democratic Party."
> College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure looks like the Democrats had a regimen in place to get false registrations that could be used by others for the purpose of voting....like illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> Sooo.....readers can conclude that you have no explanation for the Democrats generating fake registrations other than to have illegal aliens cast votes via said 'registrations.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've been an excellent witness.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so tired of winning.
Click to expand...



Actually, you can't hide your palpable fear of the truth.

That's the consequence of building your worldview on lies and Democrats.....or, is that the same thing?



So that we don't lose sight of what this thread has revealed, let's review:


1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens


2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses


3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, *they are automatically registered to vote.*
That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._


4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.


5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
...and...

....even though the snake, *Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*


6. *Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.*

QED

Makes sense, huh?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still keep plugging lies after lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation as to why Hussein Obama would tell illegal aliens to go out and vote????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many time do you have to post the same stupid post? You keep posting the same dumb shit over and over.
> 
> Don't you ever get tired from losing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First time posted.
> 
> *"College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems*
> ...a staffer for Harrisonburg Votes -- a group affiliated with the Democratic Party -- and was paid to register voters in the area during the weeks leading up to the 2016 election.
> After filling out a registration form, Spieles entered the voter information into a computer system used by the Virginia Democratic Party."
> College student gets 100 days in slammer for registering dead voters for Dems
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure looks like the Democrats had a regimen in place to get false registrations that could be used by others for the purpose of voting....like illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> Sooo.....readers can conclude that you have no explanation for the Democrats generating fake registrations other than to have illegal aliens cast votes via said 'registrations.'
> 
> 
> 
> You've been an excellent witness.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so tired of winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you can't hide your palpable fear of the truth.
> 
> That's the consequence of building your worldview on lies and Democrats.....or, is that the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> So that we don't lose sight of what this thread has revealed, let's review:
> 
> 
> 1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, *they are automatically registered to vote.*
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
> ...and...
> 
> ....even though the snake, *Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.*
> 
> 
> 6. *Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.*
> 
> QED
> 
> Makes sense, huh?
Click to expand...

Sadly, PoliticalHack once again exhibits her propensity for lying.

No, PoliticalHack, *"they,"* as in illegal aliens, are not registered to vote when they are issued a driver's license. You've been shown this more times than the number of brain cells floating in your cranial cavity.

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"At least 3.5 million more people are on U.S. election rolls than are eligible to vote.
*
Some 3.5 million more people are registered to vote in the U.S. than are alive among America’s adult citizens. Such staggering inaccuracy is an engraved invitation to voter fraud.
...462 counties where the registration rate exceeded 100 percent.

*California’s* San Diego County earns the enchilada grande. Its 138 percent registration translates into 810,966 ghost voters. Los Angeles County’s 112 percent rate equals 707,475 over-registrations. Beyond the official data that it received, Judicial Watch reports that LA County employees “informed us that the total number of registered voters now stands at a number that is a whopping 144 percent of the total number of resident citizens of voting age.”
Read more at: Ghost Voters


Only the most dishonest...i.e., Democrats........deny the facts:
Obama told the illegal aliens his party invited in, to vote.


And they did.


By the millions.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> *"At least 3.5 million more people are on U.S. election rolls than are eligible to vote.
> *
> Some 3.5 million more people are registered to vote in the U.S. than are alive among America’s adult citizens. Such staggering inaccuracy is an engraved invitation to voter fraud.
> ...462 counties where the registration rate exceeded 100 percent.
> 
> *California’s* San Diego County earns the enchilada grande. Its 138 percent registration translates into 810,966 ghost voters. Los Angeles County’s 112 percent rate equals 707,475 over-registrations. Beyond the official data that it received, Judicial Watch reports that LA County employees “informed us that the total number of registered voters now stands at a number that is a whopping 144 percent of the total number of resident citizens of voting age.”
> Read more at: Ghost Voters
> 
> 
> Only the most dishonest...i.e., Democrats........deny the facts:
> Obama told the illegal aliens his party invited in, to vote.
> 
> 
> And they did.
> 
> 
> By the millions.


Poor thing, it's sad how you desperately crave attention. What a pity you can't find where any of those wrongly on voter roles actually voted.

Even worse for you, some of those folks who are registered in multiple states are people close to Trump, including his own daughter and son-in-law.

Who Is Registered to Vote in Two States? Some in Trump’s Inner Circle

_Donald J. Trump spent his first week in office repeating the lie that between three million and five million people had voted illegally in the November election, first to members of Congress, then on Twitter, then in an ABC News interview, then again on Twitter on Friday, citing an unsubstantiated claim popular in conspiracy circles.

On Wednesday, Mr. Trump had announced in a pair of tweets that he would be asking for a “major investigation” into voter fraud, “including those registered to vote in two states.”

*Since then, a variety of news organizations have found that several members of Mr. Trump’s inner circle were registered in more than one state during the election.* Several still are. There is no evidence that any of them voted twice.

Registered in two states

• Steve Bannon

• Tiffany Trump

• Sean Spicer

• Jared Kushner

• Steven Mnuchin_​


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"At least 3.5 million more people are on U.S. election rolls than are eligible to vote.
> *
> Some 3.5 million more people are registered to vote in the U.S. than are alive among America’s adult citizens. Such staggering inaccuracy is an engraved invitation to voter fraud.
> ...462 counties where the registration rate exceeded 100 percent.
> 
> *California’s* San Diego County earns the enchilada grande. Its 138 percent registration translates into 810,966 ghost voters. Los Angeles County’s 112 percent rate equals 707,475 over-registrations. Beyond the official data that it received, Judicial Watch reports that LA County employees “informed us that the total number of registered voters now stands at a number that is a whopping 144 percent of the total number of resident citizens of voting age.”
> Read more at: Ghost Voters
> 
> 
> Only the most dishonest...i.e., Democrats........deny the facts:
> Obama told the illegal aliens his party invited in, to vote.
> 
> 
> And they did.
> 
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing, it's sad how you desperately crave attention. What a pity you can't find where any of those wrongly on voter roles actually voted.
> 
> Even worse for you, some of those folks who are registered in multiple states are people close to Trump, including his own daughter and son-in-law.
> 
> Who Is Registered to Vote in Two States? Some in Trump’s Inner Circle
> 
> _Donald J. Trump spent his first week in office repeating the lie that between three million and five million people had voted illegally in the November election, first to members of Congress, then on Twitter, then in an ABC News interview, then again on Twitter on Friday, citing an unsubstantiated claim popular in conspiracy circles.
> 
> On Wednesday, Mr. Trump had announced in a pair of tweets that he would be asking for a “major investigation” into voter fraud, “including those registered to vote in two states.”
> 
> *Since then, a variety of news organizations have found that several members of Mr. Trump’s inner circle were registered in more than one state during the election.* Several still are. There is no evidence that any of them voted twice.
> 
> Registered in two states
> 
> • Steve Bannon
> 
> • Tiffany Trump
> 
> • Sean Spicer
> 
> • Jared Kushner
> 
> • Steven Mnuchin_​
Click to expand...




Soooo.....I've forced you to admit that there are voting irregularities???

Excellent....well, not as difficult as manipulating a normal person, but.....fun.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You moron ... I quoted  that "Liberal rag" *because PoliticalHack quoted it. *
> 
> *I proved she lied by using the same source she used.*
> 
> She linked an article from the L.A. Times about folks being registered to vote at DMV's in California which stated, *"THEY will be registered..."*
> 
> Only PoliticalHack portrays the pronoun, "they" [emphasized above] to include illegal aliens, which is a lie. So I posted a link to the L.A. Times (her source) which is in the very same article she linked, which clearly states, _*"Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not."*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"THEY will be registered..."......to vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? "THEY" are U.S. citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'They' are illegal aliens.
> 
> She admits it here:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: "*Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — ..."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even *your source*, the L.A. Times, calls you a liar.
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you agree that she says this:
> 
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: "*Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — ..."
> 
> 
> 
> You don't deny that by "undocumented citizen" she means illegal aliens, do you?*
Click to expand...

Residency is the Only Constitutional requirement for State citizenship, after 1808.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"At least 3.5 million more people are on U.S. election rolls than are eligible to vote.
> *
> Some 3.5 million more people are registered to vote in the U.S. than are alive among America’s adult citizens. Such staggering inaccuracy is an engraved invitation to voter fraud.
> ...462 counties where the registration rate exceeded 100 percent.
> 
> *California’s* San Diego County earns the enchilada grande. Its 138 percent registration translates into 810,966 ghost voters. Los Angeles County’s 112 percent rate equals 707,475 over-registrations. Beyond the official data that it received, Judicial Watch reports that LA County employees “informed us that the total number of registered voters now stands at a number that is a whopping 144 percent of the total number of resident citizens of voting age.”
> Read more at: Ghost Voters
> 
> 
> Only the most dishonest...i.e., Democrats........deny the facts:
> Obama told the illegal aliens his party invited in, to vote.
> 
> 
> And they did.
> 
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing, it's sad how you desperately crave attention. What a pity you can't find where any of those wrongly on voter roles actually voted.
> 
> Even worse for you, some of those folks who are registered in multiple states are people close to Trump, including his own daughter and son-in-law.
> 
> Who Is Registered to Vote in Two States? Some in Trump’s Inner Circle
> 
> _Donald J. Trump spent his first week in office repeating the lie that between three million and five million people had voted illegally in the November election, first to members of Congress, then on Twitter, then in an ABC News interview, then again on Twitter on Friday, citing an unsubstantiated claim popular in conspiracy circles.
> 
> On Wednesday, Mr. Trump had announced in a pair of tweets that he would be asking for a “major investigation” into voter fraud, “including those registered to vote in two states.”
> 
> *Since then, a variety of news organizations have found that several members of Mr. Trump’s inner circle were registered in more than one state during the election.* Several still are. There is no evidence that any of them voted twice.
> 
> Registered in two states
> 
> • Steve Bannon
> 
> • Tiffany Trump
> 
> • Sean Spicer
> 
> • Jared Kushner
> 
> • Steven Mnuchin_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....I've forced you to admit that there are voting irregularities???
> 
> Excellent....well, not as difficult as manipulating a normal person, but.....fun.
Click to expand...

No, ya flamin' idiot. Those are not voting irregularities.  Those are election roll irregularities.


----------



## danielpalos

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"THEY will be registered..."......to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> So? "THEY" are U.S. citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'They' are illegal aliens.
> 
> She admits it here:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: "*Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — ..."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even *your source*, the L.A. Times, calls you a liar.
> 
> *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you agree that she says this:
> 
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: "*Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — ..."
> 
> 
> 
> You don't deny that by "undocumented citizen" she means illegal aliens, do you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what that she said that? She didn't write the L..A. Times article.
Click to expand...

They live and pay taxes and must be represented in the State they reside.  They Only cannot vote in federal elections.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Ronald Reagan’s California has devolved into a reliably far-Left stronghold. While pristine voter rolls should be a given in a constitutional republic with democratic elections, even that improvement might be too little to make America’s most populous state competitive in presidential elections. 

The same cannot be said for battleground states, in which Electoral College votes can be decided by incredibly narrow margins. Consider *the multitude of ghost voters* in: Colorado: 159,373 
Florida: 100,782
 Iowa: 31,077 
Michigan: 225,235 
New Hampshire: 8,211 
North Carolina: 189,721 
Virginia: 89,979 (For a deeper dive into these data, please download my spreadsheet here.)"
Read more at: Ghost Voters



*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
*If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!*





*California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015

*Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/



Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.

*What power ballad made history after it was featured in*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> "Ronald Reagan’s California has devolved into a reliably far-Left stronghold. While pristine voter rolls should be a given in a constitutional republic with democratic elections, even that improvement might be too little to make America’s most populous state competitive in presidential elections.
> 
> The same cannot be said for battleground states, in which Electoral College votes can be decided by incredibly narrow margins. Consider *the multitude of ghost voters* in: Colorado: 159,373
> Florida: 100,782
> Iowa: 31,077
> Michigan: 225,235
> New Hampshire: 8,211
> North Carolina: 189,721
> Virginia: 89,979 (For a deeper dive into these data, please download my spreadsheet here.)"
> Read more at: Ghost Voters
> 
> 
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What power ballad made history after it was featured in*


Imbecile.... few states, if any, have pristine election rolls. And half the states you listed went to Trump.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ronald Reagan’s California has devolved into a reliably far-Left stronghold. While pristine voter rolls should be a given in a constitutional republic with democratic elections, even that improvement might be too little to make America’s most populous state competitive in presidential elections.
> 
> The same cannot be said for battleground states, in which Electoral College votes can be decided by incredibly narrow margins. Consider *the multitude of ghost voters* in: Colorado: 159,373
> Florida: 100,782
> Iowa: 31,077
> Michigan: 225,235
> New Hampshire: 8,211
> North Carolina: 189,721
> Virginia: 89,979 (For a deeper dive into these data, please download my spreadsheet here.)"
> Read more at: Ghost Voters
> 
> 
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What power ballad made history after it was featured in*
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile.... few states, if any, have pristine election rolls. And half the states you listed went to Trump.
Click to expand...




I see that reality is finally impinging on you.....


.... while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.

*"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*

*Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?


*....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *





 Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.

"A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/



*There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*



Ready to admit it????


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ronald Reagan’s California has devolved into a reliably far-Left stronghold. While pristine voter rolls should be a given in a constitutional republic with democratic elections, even that improvement might be too little to make America’s most populous state competitive in presidential elections.
> 
> The same cannot be said for battleground states, in which Electoral College votes can be decided by incredibly narrow margins. Consider *the multitude of ghost voters* in: Colorado: 159,373
> Florida: 100,782
> Iowa: 31,077
> Michigan: 225,235
> New Hampshire: 8,211
> North Carolina: 189,721
> Virginia: 89,979 (For a deeper dive into these data, please download my spreadsheet here.)"
> Read more at: Ghost Voters
> 
> 
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What power ballad made history after it was featured in*
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile.... few states, if any, have pristine election rolls. And half the states you listed went to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that reality is finally impinging on you.....
> 
> 
> .... while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to admit it????
Click to expand...

I admit you're a liar and an idiot.

Better?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ronald Reagan’s California has devolved into a reliably far-Left stronghold. While pristine voter rolls should be a given in a constitutional republic with democratic elections, even that improvement might be too little to make America’s most populous state competitive in presidential elections.
> 
> The same cannot be said for battleground states, in which Electoral College votes can be decided by incredibly narrow margins. Consider *the multitude of ghost voters* in: Colorado: 159,373
> Florida: 100,782
> Iowa: 31,077
> Michigan: 225,235
> New Hampshire: 8,211
> North Carolina: 189,721
> Virginia: 89,979 (For a deeper dive into these data, please download my spreadsheet here.)"
> Read more at: Ghost Voters
> 
> 
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What power ballad made history after it was featured in*
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile.... few states, if any, have pristine election rolls. And half the states you listed went to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that reality is finally impinging on you.....
> 
> 
> .... while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to admit it????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit you're a liar and an idiot.
> 
> Better?
Click to expand...



I never lie.

Everyone who reads this thread recognized that.....and they recognize your fear of the truth.


True?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ronald Reagan’s California has devolved into a reliably far-Left stronghold. While pristine voter rolls should be a given in a constitutional republic with democratic elections, even that improvement might be too little to make America’s most populous state competitive in presidential elections.
> 
> The same cannot be said for battleground states, in which Electoral College votes can be decided by incredibly narrow margins. Consider *the multitude of ghost voters* in: Colorado: 159,373
> Florida: 100,782
> Iowa: 31,077
> Michigan: 225,235
> New Hampshire: 8,211
> North Carolina: 189,721
> Virginia: 89,979 (For a deeper dive into these data, please download my spreadsheet here.)"
> Read more at: Ghost Voters
> 
> 
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What power ballad made history after it was featured in*
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile.... few states, if any, have pristine election rolls. And half the states you listed went to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that reality is finally impinging on you.....
> 
> 
> .... while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> http://www.investors.com/politics/e...llions-of-illegals-probably-did-vote-in-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to admit it????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit you're a liar and an idiot.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Everyone who reads this thread recognized that.....and they recognize your fear of the truth.
> 
> 
> True?
Click to expand...

No, that's false. That's a lie just like your lie that you never lie is a lie. You're quite pathological.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.



Name and address of 100 of those millions.  Put up, or shut up.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name and address of 100 of those millions.  Put up, or shut up.
Click to expand...


What is it that you people love so much about playing stupid to select issues and dumbing yourselves down?
It's mind-blowing and entertaining at the same time...does that make me weird?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name and address of 100 of those millions.  Put up, or shut up.
Click to expand...




1. I've noticed that Fascists regularly demand that any who post what doesn't fit with their views, i.e., the truth, demand that they 'shut up.'

I have never told anyone to do that.

(Friendly advice...iron that brown shirt....it has as many wrinkles as your face.)


2. BTW.....how many illegal aliens currently reside in the USofA?


----------



## Wry Catcher

BrokeLoser said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name and address of 100 of those millions.  Put up, or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it that you people love so much about playing stupid to select issues and dumbing yourselves down?
> It's mind-blowing and entertaining at the same time...does that make me weird?
Click to expand...


Hey Adam Henry,  Trump and trumpanzees claim millions of illegal  votes were cast in Nov 2016.  Unless they have names the claim is fake, unless some  have been arrested, the claim is fake, and unless stupid people like you stop the echoes of the same bullshit, they and you will continue to have zero credibility.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name and address of 100 of those millions.  Put up, or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've noticed that Fascists regularly demand that any who post what doesn't fit with their views, i.e., the truth, demand that they 'shut up.'
> 
> I have never told anyone to do that.
> 
> (Friendly advice...iron that brown shirt....it has as many wrinkles as your face.)
> 
> 
> 2. BTW.....how many illegal aliens currently reside in the USofA?
Click to expand...


I don't know how many aliens reside here, nor do you know how many and if any of them voted.  If you did you would name them and where they live and thus, have some credibility.  As it stands, stfu until you do.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name and address of 100 of those millions.  Put up, or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it that you people love so much about playing stupid to select issues and dumbing yourselves down?
> It's mind-blowing and entertaining at the same time...does that make me weird?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Adam Henry,  Trump and trumpanzees claim millions of illegal  votes were cast in Nov 2016.  Unless they have names the claim is fake, unless some  have been arrested, the claim is fake, and unless stupid people like you stop the echoes of the same bullshit, they and you will continue to have zero credibility.
Click to expand...





How many illegal aliens live in the country?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name and address of 100 of those millions.  Put up, or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've noticed that Fascists regularly demand that any who post what doesn't fit with their views, i.e., the truth, demand that they 'shut up.'
> 
> I have never told anyone to do that.
> 
> (Friendly advice...iron that brown shirt....it has as many wrinkles as your face.)
> 
> 
> 2. BTW.....how many illegal aliens currently reside in the USofA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how many aliens reside here, nor do you know how many and if any of them voted.  If you did you would name them and where they live and thus, have some credibility.  As it stands, stfu until you do.
Click to expand...



"I don't know..."

Exactly right.

Witness dismissed.


----------



## danielpalos

Free id to vote, right wingers


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name and address of 100 of those millions.  Put up, or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've noticed that Fascists regularly demand that any who post what doesn't fit with their views, i.e., the truth, demand that they 'shut up.'
> 
> I have never told anyone to do that.
> 
> (Friendly advice...iron that brown shirt....it has as many wrinkles as your face.)
> 
> 
> 2. BTW.....how many illegal aliens currently reside in the USofA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how many aliens reside here, nor do you know how many and if any of them voted.  If you did you would name them and where they live and thus, have some credibility.  As it stands, stfu until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know..."
> 
> Exactly right.
> 
> Witness dismissed.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

*You* also don't know how many there are? You're so rightarded, you just dismissed yourself.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name and address of 100 of those millions.  Put up, or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've noticed that Fascists regularly demand that any who post what doesn't fit with their views, i.e., the truth, demand that they 'shut up.'
> 
> I have never told anyone to do that.
> 
> (Friendly advice...iron that brown shirt....it has as many wrinkles as your face.)
> 
> 
> 2. BTW.....how many illegal aliens currently reside in the USofA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how many aliens reside here, nor do you know how many and if any of them voted.  If you did you would name them and where they live and thus, have some credibility.  As it stands, stfu until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know..."
> 
> Exactly right.
> 
> Witness dismissed.
Click to expand...


Neither do you.

Witless excused.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name and address of 100 of those millions.  Put up, or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've noticed that Fascists regularly demand that any who post what doesn't fit with their views, i.e., the truth, demand that they 'shut up.'
> 
> I have never told anyone to do that.
> 
> (Friendly advice...iron that brown shirt....it has as many wrinkles as your face.)
> 
> 
> 2. BTW.....how many illegal aliens currently reside in the USofA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how many aliens reside here, nor do you know how many and if any of them voted.  If you did you would name them and where they live and thus, have some credibility.  As it stands, stfu until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know..."
> 
> Exactly right.
> 
> Witness dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither do you.
> 
> Witless excused.
Click to expand...




If there are 50-80 million living here....and there are.....how many of 'em followed Obama's instructions, and voted?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name and address of 100 of those millions.  Put up, or shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've noticed that Fascists regularly demand that any who post what doesn't fit with their views, i.e., the truth, demand that they 'shut up.'
> 
> I have never told anyone to do that.
> 
> (Friendly advice...iron that brown shirt....it has as many wrinkles as your face.)
> 
> 
> 2. BTW.....how many illegal aliens currently reside in the USofA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how many aliens reside here, nor do you know how many and if any of them voted.  If you did you would name them and where they live and thus, have some credibility.  As it stands, stfu until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know..."
> 
> Exactly right.
> 
> Witness dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither do you.
> 
> Witless excused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there are 50-80 million living here....and there are.....how many of 'em followed Obama's instructions, and voted?
Click to expand...

LOL

You keep making up numbers. Not long ago, you said there were 40 million. Suddenly, another 10 to 40 million illegals entered the country since Trump became president, according to the nonsense you post.

And you keep changing your numbers because you don't know how many are here.

But as you said, you dismissed yourself for not knowing how many illegal aliens are in the U.S.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

The Racist Democratic Party blocking Voter ID laws is 100% proof of their mass voter fraud and their rejection of democracy.


----------



## Faun

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The Racist Democratic Party blocking Voter ID laws is 100% proof of their mass voter fraud and their rejection of democracy.


LOL

Yeah, suuuure.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Coulter's latest:

"How many different ways can Americans express that they want a whole lot less immigration and absolutely no amnesties?

We already tried amnesty once. The 1986 amnesty under Reagan was supposed to be a one-time fix. We'd forgive the estimated 1 million illegal aliens living here and, in exchange, draconian measures would be imposed on any employer ever caught hiring an illegal again -- up to a $10,000 fine per illegal and jail time for repeat offenders.

We never got the employer sanctions.

There weren't 1 million illegals -- it was 4 million.

It wasn't a one-time fix. In another real-world example of "incentives," the first amnesty led to a never-ending stream of illegals across our border, confident of getting in on the next amnesty. *Today, there are at least 40 million illegals living in the U.S. (Eleven million is nonsense -- they've been claiming that since 1986. See "Adios, America!")"*
WE MADE DONALD %#@ TRUMP PRESIDENT -- WHAT ELSE CAN WE DO?



*'At least' 40 million illegals living in the USofA....

Probably 60-80 million


So......when 5 to 10% went out and followed Obama's instruction to vote for Bill's wife.....voila!.....the claim of a 'popular vote victory.'


Nope.....Americans voted for Trump.*


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Open borders and welfare state are a recipe for disaster.


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Open borders and welfare state are a recipe for disaster.




Especially when that welfare extends to another country....

*"Shocking US government leaflet tells Mexican immigrants they can collect food stamp benefits without admitting they're in the country illegally."*
Shocking US government leaflet tells Mexican immigrants they can collect food stamp benefits without admitting they're in the country illegally | Daily Mail Online


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Open borders and welfare state are a recipe for disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when that welfare extends to another country....
> 
> *"Shocking US government leaflet tells Mexican immigrants they can collect food stamp benefits without admitting they're in the country illegally."*
> Shocking US government leaflet tells Mexican immigrants they can collect food stamp benefits without admitting they're in the country illegally | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...


Democrats perfected the art of making us pay for our national suicide. 

We fund their educational system that "graduates" complete morons who will make perfect North Korean citizens, we have funded the destruction of the black nuclear family so that LBJ could make good on his promise to have them vote Democrat for the next 200 years and now we're funding Illegals who join the non-living and multiple voter as the third leg of the Democrat base


----------



## Syriusly

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*p.



4 months later and you still haven't found those illegal votes.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Being against Voter ID is being against Voting Rights*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Syriusly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 months later and you still haven't found those illegal votes.
Click to expand...



Found 'em day one.


"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org




 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Being against Voter ID is being against Voting Rights*




....and borders....

...and sovereignty.....

....and citizenship.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> *they will be registered *as having no party preference. "


You found none since *"they"* refers to U.S. citizens, not illegal aliens.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Only RWNJ like politic chic would believe no evidence means proof.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

Luddly Neddite said:


> Only RWNJ like politic chic would believe no evidence means proof.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com




Even a lying dunce like you knows that it is the truth that millions of illegal aliens followed Democrat instructions, and voted.

After all....there is no other reason for Democrats bringing them in, other than their votes.


The following applies to you:


 "The deniers first deceive themselves that they are sincere in their adherence to falsehoods. Thus they cannot be faulted for acting on genuinely held views. But in truth, they have cultivated an ignorance of the facts, what Thomas Aquinas called _ignorantia affectata._ An ignorance so useful that one protects it at all costs, in order to continue using it in one’s own self interest. This ignorance is not exculpatory, but inculpatory.
_Forgive them not, for they know full well what they do.' _
RICHARD BADALAMENTE


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *they will be registered *as having no party preference. "
> 
> 
> 
> You found none since *"they"* refers to U.S. citizens, not illegal aliens.
Click to expand...



Of course it doesn't.

The LATime's article refers to* any who get driver's licenses....*


So that we don't lose sight of what this thread has revealed, let's review:


1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens


2.* They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses*
Hence....they will be registered to vote......and they do.

3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._


4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.


5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
...and...

....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.


6. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.

QED


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *they will be registered *as having no party preference. "
> 
> 
> 
> You found none since *"they"* refers to U.S. citizens, not illegal aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it doesn't.
> 
> The LATime's article refers to* any who get driver's licenses....*
> 
> 
> So that we don't lose sight of what this thread has revealed, let's review:
> 
> 
> 1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens
> 
> 
> 2.* They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses*
> Hence....they will be registered to vote......and they do.
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
> ...and...
> 
> ....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.
> 
> 
> 6. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.
> 
> QED
Click to expand...

Do you ever stop lying, PoliticalHack?

Ever???

*Your own source says "they" refers to U.S. citizens and not illegal aliens (emphasis mine)...*

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, NONCITIZENS ARE NOT.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *they will be registered *as having no party preference. "
> 
> 
> 
> You found none since *"they"* refers to U.S. citizens, not illegal aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it doesn't.
> 
> The LATime's article refers to* any who get driver's licenses....*
> 
> 
> So that we don't lose sight of what this thread has revealed, let's review:
> 
> 
> 1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens
> 
> 
> 2.* They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses*
> Hence....they will be registered to vote......and they do.
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
> ...and...
> 
> ....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.
> 
> 
> 6. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.
> 
> QED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever stop lying, PoliticalHack?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> *Your own source says "they" refers to U.S. citizens and not illegal aliens (emphasis mine)...*
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> *What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*
> 
> Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, NONCITIZENS ARE NOT.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.
> 
> “*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
Click to expand...




I never lie.

As the LATimes states:

"Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


Democrat run states such as California give illegal aliens drivers' licenses.....and register them to vote at the same time.

That's what "....they will be registered..." means.


I caught you trying to lie again...what's that, the umpteenth time?


----------



## PoliticalChic

"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that* you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.*

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



Quite a coincidence that Democrat run venues give illegals ID's and register them to vote....


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> That's what "....they will be registered..." means.


Do you ever stop lying, PoliticalHack?

Ever???

That's not what *"....they will be registered..."* means.

We know what *"....they will be registered..."* means because your source tells us  _*"....they will be registered..."*_ refers to U.S. citizens and not illegal aliens (emphasis mine)...

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. *Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, NONCITIZENS ARE NOT.* That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they’d like to opt out of registration.

“*We’ve built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren’t eligible*,” Padilla said. “We’re going to keep those firewalls in place."​
Now stop lying.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Democrats Benefit From Illegal Immigrant Voting*
Why are Democrats so uniformly opposed to proof of citizenship in order to vote? They and their interest group surrogates insist there is no problem with voter security. But why should we believe this when we know illegal immigrants routinely lie to obtain employment?"
Democrats Benefit From Illegal Immigrant Voting | HuffPost


----------



## PoliticalChic

Judging by the amount of time and effort that the Democrats spend advancing the aims and claims of illegal aliens....one can begin to see what a huge constituency they make up for the Democrat Party.
*Certainly millions of illegal alien Democrat voters.*....or else the Dems wouldn't be investing the time nor the political currency.



" Democrats had extensive get-out-the-vote campaigns in areas heavily populated by illegal aliens. As far back as 2008, Obama made sure that those who wanted to vote knew it was safe, announcing that election records would not be cross-checked with immigration databases.

...  the Obama White House supported a court injunction that kept Kansas, Alabama and Georgia from requiring proof of citizenship to register to vote. The message was sent, loud and clear: If you're a noncitizen or here illegally, don't be afraid. You're free to vote. No one will stop you."
Did Votes By Noncitizens Cost Trump The 2016 Popular Vote? Sure Looks That Way



Exactly as I have said.


----------



## Faun

Watch a lie in action...

Here we have PoliticalHack falsely claim an LATimes' article includes noncitizens when they say "they will be registered [to vote]..."


PoliticalChic said:


> The LATime's article refers to* any who get driver's licenses....*


... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?

*It says they're not.....*

Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*.​


----------



## jon_berzerk

--LOL

Illegal Immigrants Protest Pelosi: 'Democrats Created an Out-of-Control Deportation Machine'

that is sure to win some votes 

--LOL


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


>


PolitcalHack sees illegal aliens.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitcalHack sees illegal aliens.
Click to expand...





"....sees illegal aliens."


Are you referring to the illegal aliens that Hussein Obama not only saw.....but instructed to go and vote???

Those illegal aliens?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitcalHack sees illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....sees illegal aliens."
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the illegal aliens that Hussein Obama not only saw.....but instructed to go and vote???
> 
> Those illegal aliens?
Click to expand...

The illegal aliens who have taken over your abnormally small mind.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitcalHack sees illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....sees illegal aliens."
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the illegal aliens that Hussein Obama not only saw.....but instructed to go and vote???
> 
> Those illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The illegal aliens who have taken over your abnormally small mind.
Click to expand...




Why, then, are you so upset that I have revealed that:

a. tens of millions of illegals reside in the US

b. Democrats invited them, and refuse to make the invasion more difficult, and provide them with fake documents

c. An undeserving President, Obama, actually told illegals to rush out and vote.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitcalHack sees illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....sees illegal aliens."
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the illegal aliens that Hussein Obama not only saw.....but instructed to go and vote???
> 
> Those illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The illegal aliens who have taken over your abnormally small mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, then, are you so upset that I have revealed that:
> 
> a. tens of millions of illegals reside in the US
> 
> b. Democrats invited them, and refuse to make the invasion more difficult, and provide them with fake documents
> 
> c. An undeserving President, Obama, actually told illegals to rush out and vote.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

^^^ even more evidence you're insane. I'm literally laughing at you and the nonsense you post and your deformed brain leads you to believe I'm upset.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitcalHack sees illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....sees illegal aliens."
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the illegal aliens that Hussein Obama not only saw.....but instructed to go and vote???
> 
> Those illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The illegal aliens who have taken over your abnormally small mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, then, are you so upset that I have revealed that:
> 
> a. tens of millions of illegals reside in the US
> 
> b. Democrats invited them, and refuse to make the invasion more difficult, and provide them with fake documents
> 
> c. An undeserving President, Obama, actually told illegals to rush out and vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> ^^^ even more evidence you're insane. I'm literally laughing at you and the nonsense you post and your deformed brain leads you to believe I'm upset.
Click to expand...




".... leads you to believe I'm upset."

You wouldn't rush to object if you weren't.


Ugly doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> PolitcalHack sees illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....sees illegal aliens."
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the illegal aliens that Hussein Obama not only saw.....but instructed to go and vote???
> 
> Those illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The illegal aliens who have taken over your abnormally small mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, then, are you so upset that I have revealed that:
> 
> a. tens of millions of illegals reside in the US
> 
> b. Democrats invited them, and refuse to make the invasion more difficult, and provide them with fake documents
> 
> c. An undeserving President, Obama, actually told illegals to rush out and vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> ^^^ even more evidence you're insane. I'm literally laughing at you and the nonsense you post and your deformed brain leads you to believe I'm upset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... leads you to believe I'm upset."
> 
> You wouldn't rush to object if you weren't.
> 
> 
> Ugly doth protest too much, methinks.
Click to expand...

LOL

As if you thinks.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "....sees illegal aliens."
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the illegal aliens that Hussein Obama not only saw.....but instructed to go and vote???
> 
> Those illegal aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> The illegal aliens who have taken over your abnormally small mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, then, are you so upset that I have revealed that:
> 
> a. tens of millions of illegals reside in the US
> 
> b. Democrats invited them, and refuse to make the invasion more difficult, and provide them with fake documents
> 
> c. An undeserving President, Obama, actually told illegals to rush out and vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> ^^^ even more evidence you're insane. I'm literally laughing at you and the nonsense you post and your deformed brain leads you to believe I'm upset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... leads you to believe I'm upset."
> 
> You wouldn't rush to object if you weren't.
> 
> 
> Ugly doth protest too much, methinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As if you thinks.
Click to expand...



"As if you *thinks*."

OMG!!!!!!

Poor syntax makes me (sic).


syn·tax
ˈsinˌtaks/
_noun_

the arrangement of words and phrases to create well-formed sentences in a language.
"the syntax of English"


Just between us.....which are you more....ugly or stupid????


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The illegal aliens who have taken over your abnormally small mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, then, are you so upset that I have revealed that:
> 
> a. tens of millions of illegals reside in the US
> 
> b. Democrats invited them, and refuse to make the invasion more difficult, and provide them with fake documents
> 
> c. An undeserving President, Obama, actually told illegals to rush out and vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> ^^^ even more evidence you're insane. I'm literally laughing at you and the nonsense you post and your deformed brain leads you to believe I'm upset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... leads you to believe I'm upset."
> 
> You wouldn't rush to object if you weren't.
> 
> 
> Ugly doth protest too much, methinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As if you thinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "As if you *thinks*."
> 
> OMG!!!!!!
> 
> Poor syntax makes me (sic).
> 
> 
> syn·tax
> ˈsinˌtaks/
> _noun_
> 
> the arrangement of words and phrases to create well-formed sentences in a language.
> "the syntax of English"
> 
> 
> Just between us.....which are you more....ugly or stupid????
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

*PoliticalHack: *_...methinks_

*Faun: *_...thinks_

*PoliticalHack: *_OMG!!!!!! Poor syntax makes me (sic)._

See now why folks here just shake their heads and laugh at you?


----------



## GreenBean

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.





JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
Click to expand...



*There were 11 million unauthorized immigrants in the U.S. in 2015*
*
Four states account for nearly half of illegal immigrants:  They are California, New York, New Jersey and Illinois

California - Hillary Won 
New York - Hillary Won 
New Jersey - Hillary Won 
Illinois - Hillary Won *


----------



## PoliticalChic

GreenBean said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *There were 11 million unauthorized immigrants in the U.S. in 2015
> 
> Four states account for nearly half of illegal immigrants:  They are California, New York, New Jersey and Illinois
> 
> California - Hillary Won
> New York - Hillary Won
> New Jersey - Hillary Won
> Illinois - Hillary Won *
Click to expand...



*"There were 11 million unauthorized immigrants in the U.S. in 2015"*

Don't be absurd......

1. The point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..neither changes nor is questioned.


*2. "... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*


*Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade." *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?



*There are between 50 million and 80 million illegal aliens living in this country.*




3. James H. Walsh, formerly an Associate General Counsel of the Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) in the United States Department of Justice, writes


"... *the U.S. Census Bureau routinely undercounts and then adjusts upward total census numbers of Hispanics and other foreign nationals residing in the United States––counting only, of course, those willing to be counted*. For the year 2000, the Census Bureau reported a total U.S. population count of “about 275 million” men, women, and children.


When the states and local governments *challenged that number as an undercount, *the total was corrected upward to 281.4 million, with no clear count of illegal aliens. The Hispanic 2000 census count was 32.8 million, *but on re-count the Census Bureau adjusted this number upward to 35.3 million, a 13 percent increase."*
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research


_Increased the totals by 13%!!!_

_Now....hold on tight....this is gonna involve mathematics, so I may lose you here:_


*Soooo....if we apply that same 'adjustment' to the fabled 11 million....over a decade of so....we have almost 40 million.*





*But wait!!!*

*There's more!*


4. Another way to arrive at the numbers of illegals in the country is to *base it on the number of apprehensions and escapes.*


*"The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 million a year [in 2007].* A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.



Journeymen *Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more)* estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.* That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.


He concludes that:


*My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated,* however, *using a conservative annual rate of entry* (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) *of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. *My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports.





5. Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the *1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States."*
How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research


....and that number is over a decade old!!!!!!


6. But other Border Patrol agents estimate that a minimum of *five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven.*.....which would give a total of nearly *80 million illegals *occupying our country.


*The number of illegals would be at least.....at least.....60-80 million at this time.....permanently residing right here is this country.*



Hence...even a tiny fraction of them voting would be 3-6 million votes.



7. Judging by the amount of time and effort that the Democrats spend advancing the aims and claims of illegal aliens....one can begin to see what a huge constituency they make up for the Democrat Party.


" Democrats had extensive get-out-the-vote campaigns in areas heavily populated by illegal aliens. As far back as 2008, Obama made sure that those who wanted to vote knew it was safe, announcing that election records would not be cross-checked with immigration databases.

...  the Obama White House supported a court injunction that kept Kansas, Alabama and Georgia from requiring proof of citizenship to register to vote. The message was sent, loud and clear: If you're a noncitizen or here illegally, don't be afraid. You're free to vote. No one will stop you."
Did Votes By Noncitizens Cost Trump The 2016 Popular Vote? Sure Looks That Way


----------



## GreenBean

PoliticalChic said:


> *"There were 11 million unauthorized immigrants in the U.S. in 2015"*
> 
> Don't be absurd......




Those figures come from the PEW Center ... although I suspect yours are most likely more accurate.


----------



## PoliticalChic

GreenBean said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"There were 11 million unauthorized immigrants in the U.S. in 2015"*
> 
> Don't be absurd......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those figures come from the PEW Center ... although I suspect yours are most likely more accurate.
Click to expand...



Thank you.

But it is as silly to use the Pew, or any other polling source, as it is when they provide numbers of homeless.

They are all meant to support the Left's propaganda.



A far better indication is to simply call any commercial site....and note the first instruction:
"Press #1 for English"


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"As Evidence of Election Fraud Emerges, the Media Wants to Keep You in the Dark*
The existing and potential problems they exposed would give any American with any common sense and any concern for our democratic process cause for alarm.


....the failure of the Justice Department to enforce the provisions of the National Voter Registration Act that require states to maintain the accuracy of their voter lists.

He said there has been a “pervasive failure by state and county officials” to comply with the National Voter Registration Act, and complained about the under-enforcement of state laws against voter fraud."
As Evidence of Election Fraud Emerges, the Media Wants to Keep You in the Dark


----------



## PoliticalChic

Some comments following the article...

"There is election fraud. And most of us realize it's been the democrats who favor it most as that is a critical part of their base voters. Let's stop pretending that voter fraud doesn't exist."

"If illegal's voted Republican Dem leaders would be screaming DEPORT! DEPORT!!"

"I'd bet many of the duplicate, & illegal voters, are encouraged & protected by democrats. There is absolutely no reason to continue to allow this. Voter fraud should be a felony.
Democrats will do anything to advance their agenda. You can bet voter fraud will double, during the next presidencial, if something isn't done soon."

"....California where multiple counties reported higher voter turnout then actual voters living in the jurisdictions. LA led the pack with 144% more voters then actually reside there. One has to wonder if Clinton even won the popular vote.zzzz"

"Nationwide Hillary supposedly won by what, 3.5 mil? I suspect she actually lost by 1.5-2 mil but the voter fraud is now so rampant that it turns close votes into runaway Dem wins."

"The progressive left doesn't care if there is election fraud as long as they win. If they lose they blame the results on ballot stuffing by the right but if they win there couldn't be any illegal votes.
Never mind any evidence that disputes what they say!"

"Californica gave 2 million illegals drivers licenses leading up to the election."


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Hundreds of Illegal Voters Revealed in Philadelphia*
According to a Philadelphia elections official, hundreds of individuals who are not U.S. citizens have registered to vote in Philadelphia and nearly half of them voted in past elections. Since 2006, 317 registered voters have contacted the City Commissioners, which oversees Philadelphia elections, asking that their registrations be canceled because they are not citizens.

Philly.com reported that many of them registered while either applying for or renewing their driver’s licenses."
Hundreds of Illegal Voters Revealed in Philadelphia


Hmmmm.....

"....many of them registered while either applying for or renewing their driver’s licenses."

Remember when I posted this....

a.  "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org



b. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



I win again!

I'm gettin' tired of winning!!!!


----------



## G.T.

Faun said:


> Watch a lie in action...
> 
> Here we have PoliticalHack falsely claim an LATimes' article includes noncitizens when they say "they will be registered [to vote]..."
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LATime's article refers to* any who get driver's licenses....*
> 
> 
> 
> ... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*.​
Click to expand...

And she's still using it dishonestly.

Her in a nutshell.


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch a lie in action...
> 
> Here we have PoliticalHack falsely claim an LATimes' article includes noncitizens when they say "they will be registered [to vote]..."
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LATime's article refers to* any who get driver's licenses....*
> 
> 
> 
> ... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And she's still using it dishonestly.
> 
> Her in a nutshell.
Click to expand...



Here's the exact quote, you dunce.



"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.


And once they're registered, 
a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote

and

b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
Raise your paw.


----------



## G.T.

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch a lie in action...
> 
> Here we have PoliticalHack falsely claim an LATimes' article includes noncitizens when they say "they will be registered [to vote]..."
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LATime's article refers to* any who get driver's licenses....*
> 
> 
> 
> ... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And she's still using it dishonestly.
> 
> Her in a nutshell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the exact quote, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.
> 
> 
> And once they're registered,
> a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote
> 
> and
> 
> b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
> Raise your paw.
Click to expand...

Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch a lie in action...
> 
> Here we have PoliticalHack falsely claim an LATimes' article includes noncitizens when they say "they will be registered [to vote]..."
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LATime's article refers to* any who get driver's licenses....*
> 
> 
> 
> ... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And she's still using it dishonestly.
> 
> Her in a nutshell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the exact quote, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.
> 
> 
> And once they're registered,
> a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote
> 
> and
> 
> b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
Click to expand...




I provided the exact quote.


Let me help you with that word:

Exact:
ex·act
iɡˈzakt/
_adjective_

*1*.
not approximated in any way; precise.

If you can't find a way to deny that, admit you're a lying low-life.

...or....too stupid to understand the word.


----------



## G.T.

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch a lie in action...
> 
> Here we have PoliticalHack falsely claim an LATimes' article includes noncitizens when they say "they will be registered [to vote]..."
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LATime's article refers to* any who get driver's licenses....*
> 
> 
> 
> ... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And she's still using it dishonestly.
> 
> Her in a nutshell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the exact quote, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.
> 
> 
> And once they're registered,
> a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote
> 
> and
> 
> b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided the exact quote.
> 
> 
> Let me help you with that word:
> 
> Exact:
> ex·act
> iɡˈzakt/
> _adjective_
> 
> *1*.
> not approximated in any way; precise.
> 
> If you can't find a way to deny that, admit you're a lying low-life.
> 
> ...or....too stupid to understand the word.
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch a lie in action...
> 
> Here we have PoliticalHack falsely claim an LATimes' article includes noncitizens when they say "they will be registered [to vote]..."
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LATime's article refers to* any who get driver's licenses....*
> 
> 
> 
> ... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And she's still using it dishonestly.
> 
> Her in a nutshell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the exact quote, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.
> 
> 
> And once they're registered,
> a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote
> 
> and
> 
> b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
Click to expand...




You believed Ugly when it quoted this:

"... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?

*It says they're not.....*

Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."




*There is no such quote in the article.*

Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.


----------



## G.T.

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch a lie in action...
> 
> Here we have PoliticalHack falsely claim an LATimes' article includes noncitizens when they say "they will be registered [to vote]..."
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LATime's article refers to* any who get driver's licenses....*
> 
> 
> 
> ... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And she's still using it dishonestly.
> 
> Her in a nutshell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the exact quote, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.
> 
> 
> And once they're registered,
> a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote
> 
> and
> 
> b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
Click to expand...

youve been called out like 1500 times for pulling quotes out of articles to suit your fancy even though the entirety of the articles end up stating the obvious.

That coupled with your irrationally binary and partisan schtick ~ its like  is all youre worth.


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch a lie in action...
> 
> Here we have PoliticalHack falsely claim an LATimes' article includes noncitizens when they say "they will be registered [to vote]..."
> ​... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*.​
> 
> 
> 
> And she's still using it dishonestly.
> 
> Her in a nutshell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the exact quote, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.
> 
> 
> And once they're registered,
> a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote
> 
> and
> 
> b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youve been called out like 1500 times for pulling quotes out of articles to suit your fancy even though the entirety of the articles end up stating the obvious.
> 
> That coupled with your irrationally binary and partisan schtick ~ its like  is all youre worth.
Click to expand...



You believed Ugly when it quoted this:

"... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?

*It says they're not.....*

Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."


*There is no such quote in the article.*


Now....get your foot out of your mouth.


----------



## G.T.

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And she's still using it dishonestly.
> 
> Her in a nutshell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the exact quote, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.
> 
> 
> And once they're registered,
> a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote
> 
> and
> 
> b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youve been called out like 1500 times for pulling quotes out of articles to suit your fancy even though the entirety of the articles end up stating the obvious.
> 
> That coupled with your irrationally binary and partisan schtick ~ its like  is all youre worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> 
> Now....get your foot out of your mouth.
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the exact quote, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.
> 
> 
> And once they're registered,
> a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote
> 
> and
> 
> b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youve been called out like 1500 times for pulling quotes out of articles to suit your fancy even though the entirety of the articles end up stating the obvious.
> 
> That coupled with your irrationally binary and partisan schtick ~ its like  is all youre worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> 
> Now....get your foot out of your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 151253
Click to expand...





Soooo......this is an admission that they quote you relied on was NOT in the article....and I rammed your post back down your lying throat???


Excellent.


Sooo....how do you feel having become the (semi)human piñata'?????


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the exact quote, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.
> 
> 
> And once they're registered,
> a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote
> 
> and
> 
> b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youve been called out like 1500 times for pulling quotes out of articles to suit your fancy even though the entirety of the articles end up stating the obvious.
> 
> That coupled with your irrationally binary and partisan schtick ~ its like  is all youre worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> 
> Now....get your foot out of your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 151253
Click to expand...




Here's the exact quote from the LATimes, you dunce.



"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, *you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license *— without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered* as having no party preference."
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.


And once they're registered,
a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote

and

b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
Raise your paw.


----------



## G.T.

since we are into repeating things.


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> since we are into repeating things.
> 
> View attachment 151260






*By now, everyone must recognize that you are an intellect rivaled only by garden tools....but even you must be starting to recognize that I am never......never....wrong.




a. "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org




b. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... they will be registered as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two

*


----------



## G.T.

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> since we are into repeating things.
> 
> View attachment 151260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By now, everyone must recognize that you are an intellect rivaled only by garden tools....but even you must be starting to recognize that I am never......never....wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... they will be registered as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> *
Click to expand...

"non citizens are not."


yet you continue to reiterate the canaard.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch a lie in action...
> 
> Here we have PoliticalHack falsely claim an LATimes' article includes noncitizens when they say "they will be registered [to vote]..."
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LATime's article refers to* any who get driver's licenses....*
> 
> 
> 
> ... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And she's still using it dishonestly.
> 
> Her in a nutshell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the exact quote, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.
> 
> 
> And once they're registered,
> a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote
> 
> and
> 
> b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
Click to expand...

As you’ve been shown repeatedly, the link .... Here's how California's new voter registration law will work ... *is in the article YOU linked* ... Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two

I found the article which exposes you as a liar by going *to your link*...

_*Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​At the bottom of *your article* is the link to ^^^ that ^^^ information

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

That you’ve been shown over and over and over that your LA Times’ source clearly states the noncitizens are not registered to vote a California DMV’s proves beyond and shadow of doubt that you are a bald-faced liar for repeatedly insisting they do.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch a lie in action...
> 
> Here we have PoliticalHack falsely claim an LATimes' article includes noncitizens when they say "they will be registered [to vote]..."
> ​... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*.​
> 
> 
> 
> And she's still using it dishonestly.
> 
> Her in a nutshell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the exact quote, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.
> 
> 
> And once they're registered,
> a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote
> 
> and
> 
> b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you’ve been shown repeatedly, the link .... Here's how California's new voter registration law will work ... *is in the article YOU linked* ... Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> I found the article which exposes you as a liar by going *to your link*...
> 
> _*Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​At the bottom of *your article* is the link to ^^^ that ^^^ information
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> That you’ve been shown over and over and over that your LA Times’ source clearly states the noncitizens are not registered to vote a California DMV’s proves beyond and shadow of doubt that you are a bald-faced liar for repeatedly insisting they do.
Click to expand...




Catching you lying is simple....not as simple as you are....but, still, simple.


You believed Ugly when it quoted this:

"... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?

*It says they're not.....*

Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."




*There is no such quote in the article.*

Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.


----------



## G.T.

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And she's still using it dishonestly.
> 
> Her in a nutshell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the exact quote, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.
> 
> 
> And once they're registered,
> a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote
> 
> and
> 
> b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you’ve been shown repeatedly, the link .... Here's how California's new voter registration law will work ... *is in the article YOU linked* ... Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> I found the article which exposes you as a liar by going *to your link*...
> 
> _*Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​At the bottom of *your article* is the link to ^^^ that ^^^ information
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> That you’ve been shown over and over and over that your LA Times’ source clearly states the noncitizens are not registered to vote a California DMV’s proves beyond and shadow of doubt that you are a bald-faced liar for repeatedly insisting they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching you lying is simple....not as simple as you are....but, still, simple.
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
Click to expand...

lie. The below is an LA Times article, linoed in YOUR OWN ARTICLE, dupe.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And she's still using it dishonestly.
> 
> Her in a nutshell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the exact quote, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.
> 
> 
> And once they're registered,
> a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote
> 
> and
> 
> b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you’ve been shown repeatedly, the link .... Here's how California's new voter registration law will work ... *is in the article YOU linked* ... Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> I found the article which exposes you as a liar by going *to your link*...
> 
> _*Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​At the bottom of *your article* is the link to ^^^ that ^^^ information
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> That you’ve been shown over and over and over that your LA Times’ source clearly states the noncitizens are not registered to vote a California DMV’s proves beyond and shadow of doubt that you are a bald-faced liar for repeatedly insisting they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching you lying is simple....not as simple as you are....but, still, simple.
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
Click to expand...

You poor thing, you just can’t stop lying, can ya?

I never said that “quote” was in the article you linked. I said the link to that quote was in your link.

Instant replay....

_*Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​
At the bottom of *your article* is the link to ^^^ that ^^^ information

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work​


----------



## Faun

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the exact quote, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.
> 
> 
> And once they're registered,
> a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote
> 
> and
> 
> b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you’ve been shown repeatedly, the link .... Here's how California's new voter registration law will work ... *is in the article YOU linked* ... Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> I found the article which exposes you as a liar by going *to your link*...
> 
> _*Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​At the bottom of *your article* is the link to ^^^ that ^^^ information
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> That you’ve been shown over and over and over that your LA Times’ source clearly states the noncitizens are not registered to vote a California DMV’s proves beyond and shadow of doubt that you are a bald-faced liar for repeatedly insisting they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching you lying is simple....not as simple as you are....but, still, simple.
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lie. The below is an LA Times article, linoed in YOUR OWN ARTICLE, dupe.
> 
> View attachment 151315
Click to expand...

Poor, pathetic PoliticalHack. Bless her heart. She’s downright pathological.


----------



## G.T.

Faun said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you’ve been shown repeatedly, the link .... Here's how California's new voter registration law will work ... *is in the article YOU linked* ... Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> I found the article which exposes you as a liar by going *to your link*...
> 
> _*Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​At the bottom of *your article* is the link to ^^^ that ^^^ information
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> That you’ve been shown over and over and over that your LA Times’ source clearly states the noncitizens are not registered to vote a California DMV’s proves beyond and shadow of doubt that you are a bald-faced liar for repeatedly insisting they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching you lying is simple....not as simple as you are....but, still, simple.
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lie. The below is an LA Times article, linoed in YOUR OWN ARTICLE, dupe.
> 
> View attachment 151315
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, pathetic PoliticalHack. Bless her heart. She’s downright pathological.
Click to expand...

ehh, dont get too excited over small shit like this. Its light work to prove folks who only seek confirmation bias wrong. 

She has a form of mental retardation. I only address it when I'm bored.


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the exact quote, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, they will be registered as having no party preference."
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the purpose for which Democrats designed the Motor Voter Act.....and it works just as planned.
> 
> 
> And once they're registered,
> a. corrupt Presidents instruct the illegal aliens to go and vote
> 
> and
> 
> b. lying low-lives pretend not to recognize same.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you’ve been shown repeatedly, the link .... Here's how California's new voter registration law will work ... *is in the article YOU linked* ... Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> I found the article which exposes you as a liar by going *to your link*...
> 
> _*Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​At the bottom of *your article* is the link to ^^^ that ^^^ information
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> That you’ve been shown over and over and over that your LA Times’ source clearly states the noncitizens are not registered to vote a California DMV’s proves beyond and shadow of doubt that you are a bald-faced liar for repeatedly insisting they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching you lying is simple....not as simple as you are....but, still, simple.
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lie. The below is an LA Times article, linoed in YOUR OWN ARTICLE, dupe.
> 
> View attachment 151315
Click to expand...




" The below is an LA Times article, linoed in YOUR OWN ARTICLE, dupe."


1. Exactly as I said....it was not in the article you two dopes claimed it was.

2. There is no such word in English as "linoed."
Now you see why you shouldn't have left school after the third grade?


----------



## G.T.

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you’ve been shown repeatedly, the link .... Here's how California's new voter registration law will work ... *is in the article YOU linked* ... Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> I found the article which exposes you as a liar by going *to your link*...
> 
> _*Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​At the bottom of *your article* is the link to ^^^ that ^^^ information
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> That you’ve been shown over and over and over that your LA Times’ source clearly states the noncitizens are not registered to vote a California DMV’s proves beyond and shadow of doubt that you are a bald-faced liar for repeatedly insisting they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching you lying is simple....not as simple as you are....but, still, simple.
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lie. The below is an LA Times article, linoed in YOUR OWN ARTICLE, dupe.
> 
> View attachment 151315
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " The below is an LA Times article, linoed in YOUR OWN ARTICLE, dupe."
> 
> 
> 1. Exactly as I said....it was not in the article you two dopes claimed it was.
> 
> 2. There is no such word in English as "linoed."
> Now you see why you shouldn't have left school after the third grade?
Click to expand...

err mee gurrrd a typo

call the police, a person ttpo'd in a thread based on lies and cognitive dissonance

err mee gerrrd


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you leave the part out about non citizens, lie troll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you’ve been shown repeatedly, the link .... Here's how California's new voter registration law will work ... *is in the article YOU linked* ... Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> I found the article which exposes you as a liar by going *to your link*...
> 
> _*Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not*. That will continue under the new registration process._​At the bottom of *your article* is the link to ^^^ that ^^^ information
> 
> Here's how California's new voter registration law will work
> 
> That you’ve been shown over and over and over that your LA Times’ source clearly states the noncitizens are not registered to vote a California DMV’s proves beyond and shadow of doubt that you are a bald-faced liar for repeatedly insisting they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching you lying is simple....not as simple as you are....but, still, simple.
> 
> 
> You believed Ugly when it quoted this:
> 
> "... but what does the LATimes' actually say about noncitizens being registered to vote...?
> 
> *It says they're not.....*
> 
> Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such quote in the article.*
> 
> Now...wipe off the drool and close your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lie. The below is an LA Times article, linoed in YOUR OWN ARTICLE, dupe.
> 
> View attachment 151315
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " The below is an LA Times article, linoed in YOUR OWN ARTICLE, dupe."
> 
> 
> 1. Exactly as I said....it was not in the article you two dopes claimed it was.
> 
> 2. There is no such word in English as "linoed."
> Now you see why you shouldn't have left school after the third grade?
Click to expand...

You poor thing, you’re lying again as I never claimed that text appeared in the article you linked. I said the link to it came from the article you linked.

You just can’t stop lying. No matter how many times you are shown the LA Times reports noncitizens are not registered to vote at a DMV, you continue to lie and falsely claim the LA Times reported they are registered.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Feds Slap Tree Company With $95 Million Penalty For Hiring Illegal Aliens*
....hired thousands of unauthorized workers between 2010 and 2014, using knowingly fraudulent identification documents, according to the U.S. attorney’s office in Philadelphia. Prosecutors said the company’s upper management was “willfully blind,” while mid-level regional supervisors knowingly violated immigration law and hired illegal aliens."
Feds Slap Tree Company With $95 Million Penalty For Hiring Illegal Aliens




Sooooo.......can I look forward to Hussein Obama being slapped with a similar fine for instructing illegal aliens to go out and vote????


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation*
Liberal advocacy groups, which for months worked to obstruct the election commission's efforts to examine the integrity and security of the ballot box, ecstatically declare victory.

...their win is a loss for the nation, which remains blind to the true breadth and scope of fraud in American elections."
Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation*
> Liberal advocacy groups, which for months worked to obstruct the election commission's efforts to examine the integrity and security of the ballot box, ecstatically declare victory.
> 
> ...their win is a loss for the nation, which remains blind to the true breadth and scope of fraud in American elections."
> Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation



This is hilarious. Trump issued another EO to dissolve his Election Fraud Commission. 
You are very funny and a clown Political Chic. Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President.
1. There are states that cooperated to this commission. Where/what is that results of election fraud?
2. The commission was sued by its own committee members because of hiding information from them. 
3. They stopped because they have nothing to prove to begin with. A total joke, waste of tax dollars and slap of Trump face. AGAIN. 
4. Even Kansas where this dodo Kobach live didn’t even cooperate with this conspiracy. 

This shows that Trump is nothing but a clown.

Trump disbands Kobach-led voter fraud commission after resistance from states

Many states had refused to comply with the request, citing privacy concerns, and even Kansas could not legally provide the commission with partial Social Security numbers as Kobach requested.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation*
> Liberal advocacy groups, which for months worked to obstruct the election commission's efforts to examine the integrity and security of the ballot box, ecstatically declare victory.
> 
> ...their win is a loss for the nation, which remains blind to the true breadth and scope of fraud in American elections."
> Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious. Trump issued another EO to dissolve his Election Fraud Commission.
> You are very funny and a clown Political Chic. Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President.
> 1. There are states that cooperated to this commission. Where/what is that results of election fraud?
> 2. The commission was sued by its own committee members because of hiding information from them.
> 3. They stopped because they have nothing to prove to begin with. A total joke, waste of tax dollars and slap of Trump face. AGAIN.
> 4. Even Kansas where this dodo Kobach live didn’t even cooperate with this conspiracy.
> 
> This shows that Trump is nothing but a clown.
> 
> Trump disbands Kobach-led voter fraud commission after resistance from states
> 
> Many states had refused to comply with the request, citing privacy concerns, and even Kansas could not legally provide the commission with partial Social Security numbers as Kobach requested.
Click to expand...




"Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President."


Soooo......when Hussein Obama, your pride and joy, swore this oath...

"I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I *will* faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."



....and then went out and told illegal aliens to pollute our election by voting.....

...no 'fraud' involved?



There is not a single person who doesn't recognize what a low-life lying gutter snipe you are.

*I fully understand why you make every effort to avoid the path to self-realization....it must be painful to recognize what disgusting anti-American scum you are .*


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation*
> Liberal advocacy groups, which for months worked to obstruct the election commission's efforts to examine the integrity and security of the ballot box, ecstatically declare victory.
> 
> ...their win is a loss for the nation, which remains blind to the true breadth and scope of fraud in American elections."
> Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious. Trump issued another EO to dissolve his Election Fraud Commission.
> You are very funny and a clown Political Chic. Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President.
> 1. There are states that cooperated to this commission. Where/what is that results of election fraud?
> 2. The commission was sued by its own committee members because of hiding information from them.
> 3. They stopped because they have nothing to prove to begin with. A total joke, waste of tax dollars and slap of Trump face. AGAIN.
> 4. Even Kansas where this dodo Kobach live didn’t even cooperate with this conspiracy.
> 
> This shows that Trump is nothing but a clown.
> 
> Trump disbands Kobach-led voter fraud commission after resistance from states
> 
> Many states had refused to comply with the request, citing privacy concerns, and even Kansas could not legally provide the commission with partial Social Security numbers as Kobach requested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President."
> 
> 
> Soooo......when Hussein Obama, your pride and joy, swore this oath...
> 
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I *will* faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then went out and told illegal aliens to pollute our election by voting.....
> 
> ...no 'fraud' involved?
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single person who doesn't recognize what a low-life lying gutter snipe you are.
> 
> *I fully understand why you make every effort to avoid the path to self-realization....it must be painful to recognize what disgusting anti-American scum you are .*
Click to expand...


Very funny. 
It is not painful to me at all but to laugh at you how disgusting you are. I’m sure that must hurts you and the rest of the snowflakes that this lousy president didn’t prove anything. There was nothing there to begin with except his ego. 

Did any of these liberals ask Trump to start this election fraud? He did that to himself. Another self inflicted wounds. I’m sure Trump and his accolades are very embarrassed.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation*
> Liberal advocacy groups, which for months worked to obstruct the election commission's efforts to examine the integrity and security of the ballot box, ecstatically declare victory.
> 
> ...their win is a loss for the nation, which remains blind to the true breadth and scope of fraud in American elections."
> Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious. Trump issued another EO to dissolve his Election Fraud Commission.
> You are very funny and a clown Political Chic. Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President.
> 1. There are states that cooperated to this commission. Where/what is that results of election fraud?
> 2. The commission was sued by its own committee members because of hiding information from them.
> 3. They stopped because they have nothing to prove to begin with. A total joke, waste of tax dollars and slap of Trump face. AGAIN.
> 4. Even Kansas where this dodo Kobach live didn’t even cooperate with this conspiracy.
> 
> This shows that Trump is nothing but a clown.
> 
> Trump disbands Kobach-led voter fraud commission after resistance from states
> 
> Many states had refused to comply with the request, citing privacy concerns, and even Kansas could not legally provide the commission with partial Social Security numbers as Kobach requested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President."
> 
> 
> Soooo......when Hussein Obama, your pride and joy, swore this oath...
> 
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I *will* faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then went out and told illegal aliens to pollute our election by voting.....
> 
> ...no 'fraud' involved?
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single person who doesn't recognize what a low-life lying gutter snipe you are.
> 
> *I fully understand why you make every effort to avoid the path to self-realization....it must be painful to recognize what disgusting anti-American scum you are .*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very funny.
> It is not painful to me at all but to laugh at you how disgusting you are. I’m sure that must hurts you and the rest of the snowflakes that this lousy president didn’t prove anything. There was nothing there to begin with except his ego.
> 
> Did any of these liberals ask Trump to start this election fraud? He did that to himself. Another self inflicted wounds. I’m sure Trump and his accolades are very embarrassed.
Click to expand...




You came back to admit you're anti-American scum?


Wasn't necessary.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation*
> Liberal advocacy groups, which for months worked to obstruct the election commission's efforts to examine the integrity and security of the ballot box, ecstatically declare victory.
> 
> ...their win is a loss for the nation, which remains blind to the true breadth and scope of fraud in American elections."
> Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious. Trump issued another EO to dissolve his Election Fraud Commission.
> You are very funny and a clown Political Chic. Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President.
> 1. There are states that cooperated to this commission. Where/what is that results of election fraud?
> 2. The commission was sued by its own committee members because of hiding information from them.
> 3. They stopped because they have nothing to prove to begin with. A total joke, waste of tax dollars and slap of Trump face. AGAIN.
> 4. Even Kansas where this dodo Kobach live didn’t even cooperate with this conspiracy.
> 
> This shows that Trump is nothing but a clown.
> 
> Trump disbands Kobach-led voter fraud commission after resistance from states
> 
> Many states had refused to comply with the request, citing privacy concerns, and even Kansas could not legally provide the commission with partial Social Security numbers as Kobach requested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President."
> 
> 
> Soooo......when Hussein Obama, your pride and joy, swore this oath...
> 
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I *will* faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then went out and told illegal aliens to pollute our election by voting.....
> 
> ...no 'fraud' involved?
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single person who doesn't recognize what a low-life lying gutter snipe you are.
> 
> *I fully understand why you make every effort to avoid the path to self-realization....it must be painful to recognize what disgusting anti-American scum you are .*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very funny.
> It is not painful to me at all but to laugh at you how disgusting you are. I’m sure that must hurts you and the rest of the snowflakes that this lousy president didn’t prove anything. There was nothing there to begin with except his ego.
> 
> Did any of these liberals ask Trump to start this election fraud? He did that to himself. Another self inflicted wounds. I’m sure Trump and his accolades are very embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came back to admit you're anti-American scum?
> 
> 
> Wasn't necessary.
Click to expand...


Nope. You are. Understand truth hurts. 
And you are so stupid and dumb that you have to post ( #2625) of another failure of this lousy POTUS.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation*
> Liberal advocacy groups, which for months worked to obstruct the election commission's efforts to examine the integrity and security of the ballot box, ecstatically declare victory.
> 
> ...their win is a loss for the nation, which remains blind to the true breadth and scope of fraud in American elections."
> Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious. Trump issued another EO to dissolve his Election Fraud Commission.
> You are very funny and a clown Political Chic. Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President.
> 1. There are states that cooperated to this commission. Where/what is that results of election fraud?
> 2. The commission was sued by its own committee members because of hiding information from them.
> 3. They stopped because they have nothing to prove to begin with. A total joke, waste of tax dollars and slap of Trump face. AGAIN.
> 4. Even Kansas where this dodo Kobach live didn’t even cooperate with this conspiracy.
> 
> This shows that Trump is nothing but a clown.
> 
> Trump disbands Kobach-led voter fraud commission after resistance from states
> 
> Many states had refused to comply with the request, citing privacy concerns, and even Kansas could not legally provide the commission with partial Social Security numbers as Kobach requested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President."
> 
> 
> Soooo......when Hussein Obama, your pride and joy, swore this oath...
> 
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I *will* faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then went out and told illegal aliens to pollute our election by voting.....
> 
> ...no 'fraud' involved?
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single person who doesn't recognize what a low-life lying gutter snipe you are.
> 
> *I fully understand why you make every effort to avoid the path to self-realization....it must be painful to recognize what disgusting anti-American scum you are .*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very funny.
> It is not painful to me at all but to laugh at you how disgusting you are. I’m sure that must hurts you and the rest of the snowflakes that this lousy president didn’t prove anything. There was nothing there to begin with except his ego.
> 
> Did any of these liberals ask Trump to start this election fraud? He did that to himself. Another self inflicted wounds. I’m sure Trump and his accolades are very embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came back to admit you're anti-American scum?
> 
> 
> Wasn't necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You are. Understand truth hurts.
> And you are so stupid and dumb that you have to post ( #2625) of another failure of this lousy POTUS.
Click to expand...



Lousy???

1. You're clearly a liar, as Hussein would LOVE to have the economy that Trump has accomplished.

And Hussein had 8 years to do it.

2. Half-heads like you say/said the same sorts of things about the finest President in a hundred years....Ronaldus Maximjus.....and, again.....every Bolshevik...er, Democrat would love to have his accomplishments.

3. Those who love America praise the accomplishments of Trump, and of Reagan....

and scum like you whine and lie about them.

It is amusing watching it.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation*
> Liberal advocacy groups, which for months worked to obstruct the election commission's efforts to examine the integrity and security of the ballot box, ecstatically declare victory.
> 
> ...their win is a loss for the nation, which remains blind to the true breadth and scope of fraud in American elections."
> Why Dissolving the Election Fraud Commission Is a True Loss for the Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious. Trump issued another EO to dissolve his Election Fraud Commission.
> You are very funny and a clown Political Chic. Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President.
> 1. There are states that cooperated to this commission. Where/what is that results of election fraud?
> 2. The commission was sued by its own committee members because of hiding information from them.
> 3. They stopped because they have nothing to prove to begin with. A total joke, waste of tax dollars and slap of Trump face. AGAIN.
> 4. Even Kansas where this dodo Kobach live didn’t even cooperate with this conspiracy.
> 
> This shows that Trump is nothing but a clown.
> 
> Trump disbands Kobach-led voter fraud commission after resistance from states
> 
> Many states had refused to comply with the request, citing privacy concerns, and even Kansas could not legally provide the commission with partial Social Security numbers as Kobach requested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President."
> 
> 
> Soooo......when Hussein Obama, your pride and joy, swore this oath...
> 
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I *will* faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then went out and told illegal aliens to pollute our election by voting.....
> 
> ...no 'fraud' involved?
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single person who doesn't recognize what a low-life lying gutter snipe you are.
> 
> *I fully understand why you make every effort to avoid the path to self-realization....it must be painful to recognize what disgusting anti-American scum you are .*
Click to expand...

PoliticalLiar... why are you so afraid to answer...?

40th time... Obama said, _illegals "can't legally vote." _*How is telling them they're not allowed to vote, encouraging them to vote?*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious. Trump issued another EO to dissolve his Election Fraud Commission.
> You are very funny and a clown Political Chic. Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President.
> 1. There are states that cooperated to this commission. Where/what is that results of election fraud?
> 2. The commission was sued by its own committee members because of hiding information from them.
> 3. They stopped because they have nothing to prove to begin with. A total joke, waste of tax dollars and slap of Trump face. AGAIN.
> 4. Even Kansas where this dodo Kobach live didn’t even cooperate with this conspiracy.
> 
> This shows that Trump is nothing but a clown.
> 
> Trump disbands Kobach-led voter fraud commission after resistance from states
> 
> Many states had refused to comply with the request, citing privacy concerns, and even Kansas could not legally provide the commission with partial Social Security numbers as Kobach requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President."
> 
> 
> Soooo......when Hussein Obama, your pride and joy, swore this oath...
> 
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I *will* faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then went out and told illegal aliens to pollute our election by voting.....
> 
> ...no 'fraud' involved?
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single person who doesn't recognize what a low-life lying gutter snipe you are.
> 
> *I fully understand why you make every effort to avoid the path to self-realization....it must be painful to recognize what disgusting anti-American scum you are .*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very funny.
> It is not painful to me at all but to laugh at you how disgusting you are. I’m sure that must hurts you and the rest of the snowflakes that this lousy president didn’t prove anything. There was nothing there to begin with except his ego.
> 
> Did any of these liberals ask Trump to start this election fraud? He did that to himself. Another self inflicted wounds. I’m sure Trump and his accolades are very embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came back to admit you're anti-American scum?
> 
> 
> Wasn't necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You are. Understand truth hurts.
> And you are so stupid and dumb that you have to post ( #2625) of another failure of this lousy POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy???
> 
> 1. You're clearly a liar, as Hussein would LOVE to have the economy that Trump has accomplished.
> 
> And Hussein had 8 years to do it.
> 
> 2. Half-heads like you say/said the same sorts of things about the finest President in a hundred years....Ronaldus Maximjus.....and, again.....every Bolshevik...er, Democrat would love to have his accomplishments.
> 
> 3. Those who love America praise the accomplishments of Trump, and of Reagan....
> 
> and scum like you whine and lie about them.
> 
> It is amusing watching it.
Click to expand...


----------



## hazlnut

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 |  Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.




The dumb c-word vote is what hurts us...


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious. Trump issued another EO to dissolve his Election Fraud Commission.
> You are very funny and a clown Political Chic. Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President.
> 1. There are states that cooperated to this commission. Where/what is that results of election fraud?
> 2. The commission was sued by its own committee members because of hiding information from them.
> 3. They stopped because they have nothing to prove to begin with. A total joke, waste of tax dollars and slap of Trump face. AGAIN.
> 4. Even Kansas where this dodo Kobach live didn’t even cooperate with this conspiracy.
> 
> This shows that Trump is nothing but a clown.
> 
> Trump disbands Kobach-led voter fraud commission after resistance from states
> 
> Many states had refused to comply with the request, citing privacy concerns, and even Kansas could not legally provide the commission with partial Social Security numbers as Kobach requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President."
> 
> 
> Soooo......when Hussein Obama, your pride and joy, swore this oath...
> 
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I *will* faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then went out and told illegal aliens to pollute our election by voting.....
> 
> ...no 'fraud' involved?
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single person who doesn't recognize what a low-life lying gutter snipe you are.
> 
> *I fully understand why you make every effort to avoid the path to self-realization....it must be painful to recognize what disgusting anti-American scum you are .*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very funny.
> It is not painful to me at all but to laugh at you how disgusting you are. I’m sure that must hurts you and the rest of the snowflakes that this lousy president didn’t prove anything. There was nothing there to begin with except his ego.
> 
> Did any of these liberals ask Trump to start this election fraud? He did that to himself. Another self inflicted wounds. I’m sure Trump and his accolades are very embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came back to admit you're anti-American scum?
> 
> 
> Wasn't necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You are. Understand truth hurts.
> And you are so stupid and dumb that you have to post ( #2625) of another failure of this lousy POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy???
> 
> 1. You're clearly a liar, as Hussein would LOVE to have the economy that Trump has accomplished.
> 
> And Hussein had 8 years to do it.
> 
> 2. Half-heads like you say/said the same sorts of things about the finest President in a hundred years....Ronaldus Maximjus.....and, again.....every Bolshevik...er, Democrat would love to have his accomplishments.
> 
> 3. Those who love America praise the accomplishments of Trump, and of Reagan....
> 
> and scum like you whine and lie about them.
> 
> It is amusing watching it.
Click to expand...


Look at this scumbag idiot. Obama created more jobs in 2016 than Trump 2017. 
Majority of Americans do not praise or support lousy Trump. Only the minorities in number like you idiot support Trump. 

Yes Trump is a lousy moron, incompetent president ever.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious. Trump issued another EO to dissolve his Election Fraud Commission.
> You are very funny and a clown Political Chic. Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President.
> 1. There are states that cooperated to this commission. Where/what is that results of election fraud?
> 2. The commission was sued by its own committee members because of hiding information from them.
> 3. They stopped because they have nothing to prove to begin with. A total joke, waste of tax dollars and slap of Trump face. AGAIN.
> 4. Even Kansas where this dodo Kobach live didn’t even cooperate with this conspiracy.
> 
> This shows that Trump is nothing but a clown.
> 
> Trump disbands Kobach-led voter fraud commission after resistance from states
> 
> Many states had refused to comply with the request, citing privacy concerns, and even Kansas could not legally provide the commission with partial Social Security numbers as Kobach requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President."
> 
> 
> Soooo......when Hussein Obama, your pride and joy, swore this oath...
> 
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I *will* faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then went out and told illegal aliens to pollute our election by voting.....
> 
> ...no 'fraud' involved?
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single person who doesn't recognize what a low-life lying gutter snipe you are.
> 
> *I fully understand why you make every effort to avoid the path to self-realization....it must be painful to recognize what disgusting anti-American scum you are .*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very funny.
> It is not painful to me at all but to laugh at you how disgusting you are. I’m sure that must hurts you and the rest of the snowflakes that this lousy president didn’t prove anything. There was nothing there to begin with except his ego.
> 
> Did any of these liberals ask Trump to start this election fraud? He did that to himself. Another self inflicted wounds. I’m sure Trump and his accolades are very embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came back to admit you're anti-American scum?
> 
> 
> Wasn't necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You are. Understand truth hurts.
> And you are so stupid and dumb that you have to post ( #2625) of another failure of this lousy POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy???
> 
> 1. You're clearly a liar, as Hussein would LOVE to have the economy that Trump has accomplished.
> 
> And Hussein had 8 years to do it.
> 
> 2. Half-heads like you say/said the same sorts of things about the finest President in a hundred years....Ronaldus Maximjus.....and, again.....every Bolshevik...er, Democrat would love to have his accomplishments.
> 
> 3. Those who love America praise the accomplishments of Trump, and of Reagan....
> 
> and scum like you whine and lie about them.
> 
> It is amusing watching it.
Click to expand...


What economy? Trump doesn’t deserve that credits. His mentality is even being questioned here. He is clearly mentally unfit to lead this country. 
Sadly that is known all over the world.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

And we also have to deal with the dead vote.I guess in deep blue counties they don't even check to see if over 95 voters are still alive


----------



## dudmuck

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious. Trump issued another EO to dissolve his Election Fraud Commission.
> You are very funny and a clown Political Chic. Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President.
> 1. There are states that cooperated to this commission. Where/what is that results of election fraud?
> 2. The commission was sued by its own committee members because of hiding information from them.
> 3. They stopped because they have nothing to prove to begin with. A total joke, waste of tax dollars and slap of Trump face. AGAIN.
> 4. Even Kansas where this dodo Kobach live didn’t even cooperate with this conspiracy.
> 
> This shows that Trump is nothing but a clown.
> 
> Trump disbands Kobach-led voter fraud commission after resistance from states
> 
> Many states had refused to comply with the request, citing privacy concerns, and even Kansas could not legally provide the commission with partial Social Security numbers as Kobach requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President."
> 
> 
> Soooo......when Hussein Obama, your pride and joy, swore this oath...
> 
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I *will* faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then went out and told illegal aliens to pollute our election by voting.....
> 
> ...no 'fraud' involved?
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single person who doesn't recognize what a low-life lying gutter snipe you are.
> 
> *I fully understand why you make every effort to avoid the path to self-realization....it must be painful to recognize what disgusting anti-American scum you are .*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very funny.
> It is not painful to me at all but to laugh at you how disgusting you are. I’m sure that must hurts you and the rest of the snowflakes that this lousy president didn’t prove anything. There was nothing there to begin with except his ego.
> 
> Did any of these liberals ask Trump to start this election fraud? He did that to himself. Another self inflicted wounds. I’m sure Trump and his accolades are very embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came back to admit you're anti-American scum?
> 
> 
> Wasn't necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You are. Understand truth hurts.
> And you are so stupid and dumb that you have to post ( #2625) of another failure of this lousy POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy???
> 
> 1. You're clearly a liar, as Hussein would LOVE to have the economy that Trump has accomplished.
> 
> And Hussein had 8 years to do it.
> 
> 2. Half-heads like you say/said the same sorts of things about the finest President in a hundred years....Ronaldus Maximjus.....and, again.....every Bolshevik...er, Democrat would love to have his accomplishments.
> 
> 3. Those who love America praise the accomplishments of Trump, and of Reagan....
> 
> and scum like you whine and lie about them.
> 
> It is amusing watching it.
Click to expand...

More jobs created in 2016 than in 2017.
But, here are actual accomplishments:


----------



## PoliticalChic

dudmuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President."
> 
> 
> Soooo......when Hussein Obama, your pride and joy, swore this oath...
> 
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I *will* faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then went out and told illegal aliens to pollute our election by voting.....
> 
> ...no 'fraud' involved?
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single person who doesn't recognize what a low-life lying gutter snipe you are.
> 
> *I fully understand why you make every effort to avoid the path to self-realization....it must be painful to recognize what disgusting anti-American scum you are .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny.
> It is not painful to me at all but to laugh at you how disgusting you are. I’m sure that must hurts you and the rest of the snowflakes that this lousy president didn’t prove anything. There was nothing there to begin with except his ego.
> 
> Did any of these liberals ask Trump to start this election fraud? He did that to himself. Another self inflicted wounds. I’m sure Trump and his accolades are very embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came back to admit you're anti-American scum?
> 
> 
> Wasn't necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You are. Understand truth hurts.
> And you are so stupid and dumb that you have to post ( #2625) of another failure of this lousy POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy???
> 
> 1. You're clearly a liar, as Hussein would LOVE to have the economy that Trump has accomplished.
> 
> And Hussein had 8 years to do it.
> 
> 2. Half-heads like you say/said the same sorts of things about the finest President in a hundred years....Ronaldus Maximjus.....and, again.....every Bolshevik...er, Democrat would love to have his accomplishments.
> 
> 3. Those who love America praise the accomplishments of Trump, and of Reagan....
> 
> and scum like you whine and lie about them.
> 
> It is amusing watching it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More jobs created in 2016 than in 2017.
> But, here are actual accomplishments:
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President."
> 
> 
> Soooo......when Hussein Obama, your pride and joy, swore this oath...
> 
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I *will* faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then went out and told illegal aliens to pollute our election by voting.....
> 
> ...no 'fraud' involved?
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single person who doesn't recognize what a low-life lying gutter snipe you are.
> 
> *I fully understand why you make every effort to avoid the path to self-realization....it must be painful to recognize what disgusting anti-American scum you are .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny.
> It is not painful to me at all but to laugh at you how disgusting you are. I’m sure that must hurts you and the rest of the snowflakes that this lousy president didn’t prove anything. There was nothing there to begin with except his ego.
> 
> Did any of these liberals ask Trump to start this election fraud? He did that to himself. Another self inflicted wounds. I’m sure Trump and his accolades are very embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came back to admit you're anti-American scum?
> 
> 
> Wasn't necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You are. Understand truth hurts.
> And you are so stupid and dumb that you have to post ( #2625) of another failure of this lousy POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy???
> 
> 1. You're clearly a liar, as Hussein would LOVE to have the economy that Trump has accomplished.
> 
> And Hussein had 8 years to do it.
> 
> 2. Half-heads like you say/said the same sorts of things about the finest President in a hundred years....Ronaldus Maximjus.....and, again.....every Bolshevik...er, Democrat would love to have his accomplishments.
> 
> 3. Those who love America praise the accomplishments of Trump, and of Reagan....
> 
> and scum like you whine and lie about them.
> 
> It is amusing watching it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What economy? Trump doesn’t deserve that credits. His mentality is even being questioned here. He is clearly mentally unfit to lead this country.
> Sadly that is known all over the world.
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Why are you blaming the liberals? The only fraud we know is this lousy President."
> 
> 
> Soooo......when Hussein Obama, your pride and joy, swore this oath...
> 
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I *will* faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then went out and told illegal aliens to pollute our election by voting.....
> 
> ...no 'fraud' involved?
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single person who doesn't recognize what a low-life lying gutter snipe you are.
> 
> *I fully understand why you make every effort to avoid the path to self-realization....it must be painful to recognize what disgusting anti-American scum you are .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny.
> It is not painful to me at all but to laugh at you how disgusting you are. I’m sure that must hurts you and the rest of the snowflakes that this lousy president didn’t prove anything. There was nothing there to begin with except his ego.
> 
> Did any of these liberals ask Trump to start this election fraud? He did that to himself. Another self inflicted wounds. I’m sure Trump and his accolades are very embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came back to admit you're anti-American scum?
> 
> 
> Wasn't necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You are. Understand truth hurts.
> And you are so stupid and dumb that you have to post ( #2625) of another failure of this lousy POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy???
> 
> 1. You're clearly a liar, as Hussein would LOVE to have the economy that Trump has accomplished.
> 
> And Hussein had 8 years to do it.
> 
> 2. Half-heads like you say/said the same sorts of things about the finest President in a hundred years....Ronaldus Maximjus.....and, again.....every Bolshevik...er, Democrat would love to have his accomplishments.
> 
> 3. Those who love America praise the accomplishments of Trump, and of Reagan....
> 
> and scum like you whine and lie about them.
> 
> It is amusing watching it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at this scumbag idiot. Obama created more jobs in 2016 than Trump 2017.
> Majority of Americans do not praise or support lousy Trump. Only the minorities in number like you idiot support Trump.
> 
> Yes Trump is a lousy moron, incompetent president ever.
Click to expand...


----------



## midcan5

"If hate could be turned into electricity, it would light up the whole world." Nikola Tesla


I Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump' Jonna Ivin

I Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*


----------



## evenflow1969

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 |  Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.


Mean while Trump him self has disbanded his investigation on illegal voting as he could prove none. So keep spouting your horse shit based on nothing.


----------



## dudmuck

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*


----------



## PoliticalChic

midcan5 said:


> "If hate could be turned into electricity, it would light up the whole world." Nikola Tesla
> 
> 
> I Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump' Jonna Ivin
> 
> I Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump



"Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump'"



Here's why:
50. Trump for new immigration policy!!!!

"...legislation would move the United States to a "merit-based" immigration system and away from the current model, which is largely based on family ties.

“Instead of today's low-skilled system — which is a terrible system where anyone comes in, people who have never worked, people that are criminals, anyone comes in — we want a merit-based system,” he said. “One that protects our workers, protects our taxpayers, and one that protects our economy.”
Trump, GOP senators unveil measure to cut legal immigration

"Trump endorses new immigration bill to cut green-card limits, favor English speakers"
Donald Trump endorses new immigration bill to cut green card limits, favor English speakers
51. "NYT: Trump administration prepares to investigate 'race-based discrimination'
Washington (CNN)The Trump administration is readying resources in the Justice Department's civil rights division for the purpose of investigating and litigating "race-based discrimination" in US higher education, potentially with the aim of protecting white applicants from discrimination through affirmative action, The New York Times reported Tuesday."
NYT: Trump administration prepares to investigate 'race-based discrimination' - CNNPolitics.com
52. "West Virginia Governor Switches From Democrat to Republican
Jim Justice made the announcement at a rally with President Trump. "
West Virginia Governor Switches from Democrat to Republican at Trump Rally
53. "$2 trillion man? Market value added since Trump's election win passes milestone


The S&P 500 has added $2.04 trillion in market value since Trump's election last November, said Howard Silverblatt, senior Index analyst at S&P Dow Jones Indices.
Tech is up nearly 30 percent since the election, and has also added $1.019 trillion in value to the S&P in the time period, the most out of any sector" $2 trillion man? Market value added since Trump's election win passes milestone
54. "Food stamp usage has declined every month since President Trump took office in January, according to the latest U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) statistics on food stamp enrollment."
Food Stamp Usage Has Fallen Every Month of Trump Presidency - Breitbart
55. "The Trump administration announced Thursday that it plans to withdraw from the UN Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) because of the agency's "anti-Israel bias."
Gmail
56. "During his campaign, President Trump promised pro-life voters that he would support their agenda. And he has delivered. 
He reinstated the Mexico City policy; he has cut funding to Planned Parenthood; he has rolledl back Obamacare's birth control mandate. And now a new strategic plan for the Department of Health and Human Services has definitely taken a pro-life turn, with references to protecting life from conception to natural death. 
"We are on track to seeing the most pro-life president this country has ever seen," says Tony Perkins, of the Family Research Council. "
BioEdge: the latest news and articles about bioethics 
57. "Fewest Jobless Claims Since 1973 Show Firm U.S. Job Market" Fewest Jobless Claims Since 1973 Show Firm U.S. Job Market

58. Trump Jobs Numbers Out: Unemployment at 17 year Low, 2.2 Million New Jobs Since Election, More Americans Working than Ever!
President Trump’s Economy is Simply “On Fire”.
Job numbers released today through the end of November show an increase of 2.2 million jobs since last years election and an unemployment rate of 4.1 percent. After the same period under Obama, (4.8) million jobs were lost and unemployment skyrocketed to 9.9 percent!"  Trump Jobs Numbers Out: Unemployment at 17 year Low, 2.2 Million New Jobs Since Election, More Americans Working than Ever!
59. "Year One List: 81 major Trump achievements, 11 Obama legacy items repealed

With the passage of the GOP tax bill this week, the Trump administration has scored 81 major achievements in its first year, making good on campaign promises to provide significant tax cuts, boost U.S. energy production, and restore respect to the United States, according to the White House.



And along the way, President Trump even outdid his own expectations and slashed at least 11 major legacy items of former President Barack Obama, including cracking down on the open border, slowing recognition of communist Cuba and effectively killing Obamacare by ending the mandate that everyone have health insurance or face a tax."

Year One List: 81 major Trump achievements, 11 Obama legacy items repealed


60. "US private sector added 250,000 jobs in Dec, vs estimate of 190,000: ADP

The report helped send the Dow to break the 25,000 mark for the first time."

Private sector job creation surged in December as holiday shopping boomed


61. "Hispanic unemployment at all-time low under Trump" Hispanic unemployment at all-time low under Trump

"Black Unemployment Rate Lowest in 17 Years"
Black Unemployment Rate Lowest in 17 Years


Maybe you remember this nightmare:
Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-s...st-ground-every-single-economic#ixzz2hihAOpVl



You couldn't figure this out yourself??????


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

dudmuck said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
Click to expand...


*Why does Mexico require an ID to vote in their elections if Voter IDs prevent Latinos from voting.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

evenflow1969 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 |  Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Mean while Trump him self has disbanded his investigation on illegal voting as he could prove none. So keep spouting your horse shit based on nothing.
Click to expand...



If the illegal alien vote didn't exist.....or was insignificant....

...why did Hussein Obama make a point of telling them to go and vote?



Quite a chance for no return, isn't it?


Of course....you know the truth.
That's why you're posting here.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dudmuck said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
Click to expand...



Of course that isn't the case.


Pop-Quiz!


Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:


"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org




 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## Reasonable

Our dementia President was humiliated again when his voter fraud commission didn’t come up with the same lies and delusions that he did.
More waste of tax payers money.
More proof he lied about 3-6 million illegals voting.
More proof this president is in the early stages of Alzheimer’s.

Yet this simple minded pol fraud keeps ignoring the truth.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

dudmuck said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
Click to expand...

*Enabling Voter Fraud is a Voting Rights Violation
The Democratic Party is against Voting Rights.
Please join us the 21st century.*


----------



## Reasonable

Trump Disbands Voter Fraud Commission for . . . Failing to Find Proof of Voter Fraud

Facts are like kryptonite to deplorables.


----------



## evenflow1969

PoliticalChic said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...

Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?


----------



## PoliticalChic

evenflow1969 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
Click to expand...


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess



Soooo.....how come you don't want to guess?


Proved my point, didn't you.



BTW.....your vulgarity indicates the truth: how deeply the argument has wounded you.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

evenflow1969 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
Click to expand...


*1. we know that the Democratic Party supports illegal immigration for more voters
2. we know that the Democratic Party regards Anglo Voters to be its arch enemy
3. we know that the Democratic Party blocks Voter ID so that illegal aliens can cancel-out the the votes of Anglos
4. We know that checking for Voter Fraud is very very hard if there is no Voter ID
5. Trump has turned-over the Voter Fraud commission to DHS
6. Voting Democrat is a vote against Voting Rights and democracy*


----------



## PoliticalChic

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1. we know that the Democratic Party supports illegal immigration for more voters
> 2. we know that the Democratic Party regards Anglo Voters to be its arch enemy
> 3. we know that the Democratic Party blocks Voter ID so that illegal aliens can cancel-out the the votes of Anglos
> 4. We know that checking for Voter Fraud is very very hard if there is no Voter ID
> 5. Trump has turned-over the Voter Fraud commission to DHS
> 6. Voting Democrat is a vote against Voting Rights and democracy*
Click to expand...



Don't forget, they favor felon voting as well.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny.
> It is not painful to me at all but to laugh at you how disgusting you are. I’m sure that must hurts you and the rest of the snowflakes that this lousy president didn’t prove anything. There was nothing there to begin with except his ego.
> 
> Did any of these liberals ask Trump to start this election fraud? He did that to himself. Another self inflicted wounds. I’m sure Trump and his accolades are very embarrassed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came back to admit you're anti-American scum?
> 
> 
> Wasn't necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You are. Understand truth hurts.
> And you are so stupid and dumb that you have to post ( #2625) of another failure of this lousy POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy???
> 
> 1. You're clearly a liar, as Hussein would LOVE to have the economy that Trump has accomplished.
> 
> And Hussein had 8 years to do it.
> 
> 2. Half-heads like you say/said the same sorts of things about the finest President in a hundred years....Ronaldus Maximjus.....and, again.....every Bolshevik...er, Democrat would love to have his accomplishments.
> 
> 3. Those who love America praise the accomplishments of Trump, and of Reagan....
> 
> and scum like you whine and lie about them.
> 
> It is amusing watching it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at this scumbag idiot. Obama created more jobs in 2016 than Trump 2017.
> Majority of Americans do not praise or support lousy Trump. Only the minorities in number like you idiot support Trump.
> 
> Yes Trump is a lousy moron, incompetent president ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## evenflow1969

PoliticalChic said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how come you don't want to guess?
> 
> 
> Proved my point, didn't you.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....your vulgarity indicates the truth: how deeply the argument has wounded you.
Click to expand...

Your Hilarious!


----------



## evenflow1969

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1. we know that the Democratic Party supports illegal immigration for more voters
> 2. we know that the Democratic Party regards Anglo Voters to be its arch enemy
> 3. we know that the Democratic Party blocks Voter ID so that illegal aliens can cancel-out the the votes of Anglos
> 4. We know that checking for Voter Fraud is very very hard if there is no Voter ID
> 5. Trump has turned-over the Voter Fraud commission to DHS
> 6. Voting Democrat is a vote against Voting Rights and democracy*
Click to expand...

So Trump is that inept, is the stance you are going with I take it!


----------



## PoliticalChic

evenflow1969 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how come you don't want to guess?
> 
> 
> Proved my point, didn't you.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....your vulgarity indicates the truth: how deeply the argument has wounded you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Hilarious!
Click to expand...


*"Your (sic) Hilarious!"*

As I've shown time and again.....it isn't necessary to  mock you Leftists....you do an exception job all by yourselves!

*"Your (sic) Hilarious!"*????????

That should be "You're hilarious!" you imbecile!!!!




Another government school grad.


----------



## danielpalos

This problem should be solved by the federal government at the federal borders, not State interiors.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how come you don't want to guess?
> 
> 
> Proved my point, didn't you.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....your vulgarity indicates the truth: how deeply the argument has wounded you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Hilarious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Your (sic) Hilarious!"*
> 
> As I've shown time and again.....it isn't necessary to  mock you Leftists....you do an exception job all by yourselves!
> 
> *"Your (sic) Hilarious!"*????????
> 
> That should be "You're hilarious!" you imbecile!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another government school grad.
Click to expand...

_*”you do an exception job all by yourselves!”*_

LOLOLOL

Don’t you mean, _*”exceptional job?”*_






You only make yourself look like an imbecile when you can’t spell yourself while correcting other peoples’ spelling mistakes.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
Click to expand...

What a stupid question. 

Ah, no wonder, look who’s asking it.

The reason it’s a stupid question, as you’ve been shown more times than I’ve counted, is because illegal aliens can’t get registered to vote at a DMV even if they can get a driver’s license. So it matters not how many states offer voter registration at a DMV.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny.
> It is not painful to me at all but to laugh at you how disgusting you are. I’m sure that must hurts you and the rest of the snowflakes that this lousy president didn’t prove anything. There was nothing there to begin with except his ego.
> 
> Did any of these liberals ask Trump to start this election fraud? He did that to himself. Another self inflicted wounds. I’m sure Trump and his accolades are very embarrassed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came back to admit you're anti-American scum?
> 
> 
> Wasn't necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You are. Understand truth hurts.
> And you are so stupid and dumb that you have to post ( #2625) of another failure of this lousy POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy???
> 
> 1. You're clearly a liar, as Hussein would LOVE to have the economy that Trump has accomplished.
> 
> And Hussein had 8 years to do it.
> 
> 2. Half-heads like you say/said the same sorts of things about the finest President in a hundred years....Ronaldus Maximjus.....and, again.....every Bolshevik...er, Democrat would love to have his accomplishments.
> 
> 3. Those who love America praise the accomplishments of Trump, and of Reagan....
> 
> and scum like you whine and lie about them.
> 
> It is amusing watching it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What economy? Trump doesn’t deserve that credits. His mentality is even being questioned here. He is clearly mentally unfit to lead this country.
> Sadly that is known all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Posting these nonsense cartoons doesn’t make you credible. I can feel your pain.


----------



## charwin95

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*



Instead of imagining. Why don’t you prove it? Your god created a bullshit worthless commission especially for this election fraud but CANNOT even started.
I understand that your con man con you again. Truth hurts.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If hate could be turned into electricity, it would light up the whole world." Nikola Tesla
> 
> 
> I Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump' Jonna Ivin
> 
> I Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump'"
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> 50. Trump for new immigration policy!!!!
> 
> "...legislation would move the United States to a "merit-based" immigration system and away from the current model, which is largely based on family ties.
> 
> “Instead of today's low-skilled system — which is a terrible system where anyone comes in, people who have never worked, people that are criminals, anyone comes in — we want a merit-based system,” he said. “One that protects our workers, protects our taxpayers, and one that protects our economy.”
> Trump, GOP senators unveil measure to cut legal immigration
> 
> "Trump endorses new immigration bill to cut green-card limits, favor English speakers"
> Donald Trump endorses new immigration bill to cut green card limits, favor English speakers
> 51. "NYT: Trump administration prepares to investigate 'race-based discrimination'
> Washington (CNN)The Trump administration is readying resources in the Justice Department's civil rights division for the purpose of investigating and litigating "race-based discrimination" in US higher education, potentially with the aim of protecting white applicants from discrimination through affirmative action, The New York Times reported Tuesday."
> NYT: Trump administration prepares to investigate 'race-based discrimination' - CNNPolitics.com
> 52. "West Virginia Governor Switches From Democrat to Republican
> Jim Justice made the announcement at a rally with President Trump. "
> West Virginia Governor Switches from Democrat to Republican at Trump Rally
> 53. "$2 trillion man? Market value added since Trump's election win passes milestone
> 
> 
> The S&P 500 has added $2.04 trillion in market value since Trump's election last November, said Howard Silverblatt, senior Index analyst at S&P Dow Jones Indices.
> Tech is up nearly 30 percent since the election, and has also added $1.019 trillion in value to the S&P in the time period, the most out of any sector" $2 trillion man? Market value added since Trump's election win passes milestone
> 54. "Food stamp usage has declined every month since President Trump took office in January, according to the latest U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) statistics on food stamp enrollment."
> Food Stamp Usage Has Fallen Every Month of Trump Presidency - Breitbart
> 55. "The Trump administration announced Thursday that it plans to withdraw from the UN Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) because of the agency's "anti-Israel bias."
> Gmail
> 56. "During his campaign, President Trump promised pro-life voters that he would support their agenda. And he has delivered.
> He reinstated the Mexico City policy; he has cut funding to Planned Parenthood; he has rolledl back Obamacare's birth control mandate. And now a new strategic plan for the Department of Health and Human Services has definitely taken a pro-life turn, with references to protecting life from conception to natural death.
> "We are on track to seeing the most pro-life president this country has ever seen," says Tony Perkins, of the Family Research Council. "
> BioEdge: the latest news and articles about bioethics
> 57. "Fewest Jobless Claims Since 1973 Show Firm U.S. Job Market" Fewest Jobless Claims Since 1973 Show Firm U.S. Job Market
> 
> 58. Trump Jobs Numbers Out: Unemployment at 17 year Low, 2.2 Million New Jobs Since Election, More Americans Working than Ever!
> President Trump’s Economy is Simply “On Fire”.
> Job numbers released today through the end of November show an increase of 2.2 million jobs since last years election and an unemployment rate of 4.1 percent. After the same period under Obama, (4.8) million jobs were lost and unemployment skyrocketed to 9.9 percent!"  Trump Jobs Numbers Out: Unemployment at 17 year Low, 2.2 Million New Jobs Since Election, More Americans Working than Ever!
> 59. "Year One List: 81 major Trump achievements, 11 Obama legacy items repealed
> 
> With the passage of the GOP tax bill this week, the Trump administration has scored 81 major achievements in its first year, making good on campaign promises to provide significant tax cuts, boost U.S. energy production, and restore respect to the United States, according to the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> And along the way, President Trump even outdid his own expectations and slashed at least 11 major legacy items of former President Barack Obama, including cracking down on the open border, slowing recognition of communist Cuba and effectively killing Obamacare by ending the mandate that everyone have health insurance or face a tax."
> 
> Year One List: 81 major Trump achievements, 11 Obama legacy items repealed
> 
> 
> 60. "US private sector added 250,000 jobs in Dec, vs estimate of 190,000: ADP
> 
> The report helped send the Dow to break the 25,000 mark for the first time."
> 
> Private sector job creation surged in December as holiday shopping boomed
> 
> 
> 61. "Hispanic unemployment at all-time low under Trump" Hispanic unemployment at all-time low under Trump
> 
> "Black Unemployment Rate Lowest in 17 Years"
> Black Unemployment Rate Lowest in 17 Years
> 
> 
> Maybe you remember this nightmare:
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-s...st-ground-every-single-economic#ixzz2hihAOpVl
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't figure this out yourself??????
Click to expand...


You lie all the time, lots of nonsense post and worthless opinions.
Do you honestly believe people like me and others reallyread your links and accomplishments of Trumpy? 
I bet you lots of those you didn’t even bother reading it.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 |  Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Mean while Trump him self has disbanded his investigation on illegal voting as he could prove none. So keep spouting your horse shit based on nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegal alien vote didn't exist.....or was insignificant....
> 
> ...why did Hussein Obama make a point of telling them to go and vote?
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a chance for no return, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Of course....you know the truth.
> That's why you're posting here.
Click to expand...


You are like a broken record. They already blasted you over and over regarding this same topic. Yet you are so dumb that you keep wasting people’s time.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...


AGAIN? I myself blasted you and others several times regarding this same subject.
Are you retarded or something? Or on meth.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You came back to admit you're anti-American scum?
> 
> 
> Wasn't necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You are. Understand truth hurts.
> And you are so stupid and dumb that you have to post ( #2625) of another failure of this lousy POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy???
> 
> 1. You're clearly a liar, as Hussein would LOVE to have the economy that Trump has accomplished.
> 
> And Hussein had 8 years to do it.
> 
> 2. Half-heads like you say/said the same sorts of things about the finest President in a hundred years....Ronaldus Maximjus.....and, again.....every Bolshevik...er, Democrat would love to have his accomplishments.
> 
> 3. Those who love America praise the accomplishments of Trump, and of Reagan....
> 
> and scum like you whine and lie about them.
> 
> It is amusing watching it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What economy? Trump doesn’t deserve that credits. His mentality is even being questioned here. He is clearly mentally unfit to lead this country.
> Sadly that is known all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posting these nonsense cartoons doesn’t make you credible. I can feel your pain.
Click to expand...




My pain?

1. My candidate whipped yours

2. Trump is presiding over an economy that Hussein could never accomplish, and in fact had the most disastrous for Americans

3. Your side has lost every round, from 
Russians hacked the election
Russian Facebook ads won it for Trump
Trump colluded with Russia
Trump is a racist
Impeachment
He's mentally unstable
He will cause a worldwide recession


4. In short, everyone can conclude that you are a lying fool.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how come you don't want to guess?
> 
> 
> Proved my point, didn't you.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....your vulgarity indicates the truth: how deeply the argument has wounded you.
Click to expand...


Vulgarity. Look at this defective human being. Didn’t you call others here scumbag and other undesirable lowest kind of vulgarity? You are slow class citizen. 

You keep posting the same nonsense. Are you having dementia?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If hate could be turned into electricity, it would light up the whole world." Nikola Tesla
> 
> 
> I Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump' Jonna Ivin
> 
> I Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump'"
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> 50. Trump for new immigration policy!!!!
> 
> "...legislation would move the United States to a "merit-based" immigration system and away from the current model, which is largely based on family ties.
> 
> “Instead of today's low-skilled system — which is a terrible system where anyone comes in, people who have never worked, people that are criminals, anyone comes in — we want a merit-based system,” he said. “One that protects our workers, protects our taxpayers, and one that protects our economy.”
> Trump, GOP senators unveil measure to cut legal immigration
> 
> "Trump endorses new immigration bill to cut green-card limits, favor English speakers"
> Donald Trump endorses new immigration bill to cut green card limits, favor English speakers
> 51. "NYT: Trump administration prepares to investigate 'race-based discrimination'
> Washington (CNN)The Trump administration is readying resources in the Justice Department's civil rights division for the purpose of investigating and litigating "race-based discrimination" in US higher education, potentially with the aim of protecting white applicants from discrimination through affirmative action, The New York Times reported Tuesday."
> NYT: Trump administration prepares to investigate 'race-based discrimination' - CNNPolitics.com
> 52. "West Virginia Governor Switches From Democrat to Republican
> Jim Justice made the announcement at a rally with President Trump. "
> West Virginia Governor Switches from Democrat to Republican at Trump Rally
> 53. "$2 trillion man? Market value added since Trump's election win passes milestone
> 
> 
> The S&P 500 has added $2.04 trillion in market value since Trump's election last November, said Howard Silverblatt, senior Index analyst at S&P Dow Jones Indices.
> Tech is up nearly 30 percent since the election, and has also added $1.019 trillion in value to the S&P in the time period, the most out of any sector" $2 trillion man? Market value added since Trump's election win passes milestone
> 54. "Food stamp usage has declined every month since President Trump took office in January, according to the latest U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) statistics on food stamp enrollment."
> Food Stamp Usage Has Fallen Every Month of Trump Presidency - Breitbart
> 55. "The Trump administration announced Thursday that it plans to withdraw from the UN Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) because of the agency's "anti-Israel bias."
> Gmail
> 56. "During his campaign, President Trump promised pro-life voters that he would support their agenda. And he has delivered.
> He reinstated the Mexico City policy; he has cut funding to Planned Parenthood; he has rolledl back Obamacare's birth control mandate. And now a new strategic plan for the Department of Health and Human Services has definitely taken a pro-life turn, with references to protecting life from conception to natural death.
> "We are on track to seeing the most pro-life president this country has ever seen," says Tony Perkins, of the Family Research Council. "
> BioEdge: the latest news and articles about bioethics
> 57. "Fewest Jobless Claims Since 1973 Show Firm U.S. Job Market" Fewest Jobless Claims Since 1973 Show Firm U.S. Job Market
> 
> 58. Trump Jobs Numbers Out: Unemployment at 17 year Low, 2.2 Million New Jobs Since Election, More Americans Working than Ever!
> President Trump’s Economy is Simply “On Fire”.
> Job numbers released today through the end of November show an increase of 2.2 million jobs since last years election and an unemployment rate of 4.1 percent. After the same period under Obama, (4.8) million jobs were lost and unemployment skyrocketed to 9.9 percent!"  Trump Jobs Numbers Out: Unemployment at 17 year Low, 2.2 Million New Jobs Since Election, More Americans Working than Ever!
> 59. "Year One List: 81 major Trump achievements, 11 Obama legacy items repealed
> 
> With the passage of the GOP tax bill this week, the Trump administration has scored 81 major achievements in its first year, making good on campaign promises to provide significant tax cuts, boost U.S. energy production, and restore respect to the United States, according to the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> And along the way, President Trump even outdid his own expectations and slashed at least 11 major legacy items of former President Barack Obama, including cracking down on the open border, slowing recognition of communist Cuba and effectively killing Obamacare by ending the mandate that everyone have health insurance or face a tax."
> 
> Year One List: 81 major Trump achievements, 11 Obama legacy items repealed
> 
> 
> 60. "US private sector added 250,000 jobs in Dec, vs estimate of 190,000: ADP
> 
> The report helped send the Dow to break the 25,000 mark for the first time."
> 
> Private sector job creation surged in December as holiday shopping boomed
> 
> 
> 61. "Hispanic unemployment at all-time low under Trump" Hispanic unemployment at all-time low under Trump
> 
> "Black Unemployment Rate Lowest in 17 Years"
> Black Unemployment Rate Lowest in 17 Years
> 
> 
> Maybe you remember this nightmare:
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-s...st-ground-every-single-economic#ixzz2hihAOpVl
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't figure this out yourself??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lie all the time, lots of nonsense post and worthless opinions.
> Do you honestly believe people like me and others reallyread your links and accomplishments of Trumpy?
> I bet you lots of those you didn’t even bother reading it.
Click to expand...



"Do you honestly believe people like me and others really read your links and accomplishments of Trumpy?"

This oaf posts that he doesn't read said posts after he writes back umpteenth times.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 |  Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Mean while Trump him self has disbanded his investigation on illegal voting as he could prove none. So keep spouting your horse shit based on nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegal alien vote didn't exist.....or was insignificant....
> 
> ...why did Hussein Obama make a point of telling them to go and vote?
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a chance for no return, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Of course....you know the truth.
> That's why you're posting here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are like a broken record. They already blasted you over and over regarding this same topic. Yet you are so dumb that you keep wasting people’s time.
Click to expand...



"....you keep wasting people’s time."

Yet...here you are again.


This is priceless.


----------



## charwin95

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1. we know that the Democratic Party supports illegal immigration for more voters
> 2. we know that the Democratic Party regards Anglo Voters to be its arch enemy
> 3. we know that the Democratic Party blocks Voter ID so that illegal aliens can cancel-out the the votes of Anglos
> 4. We know that checking for Voter Fraud is very very hard if there is no Voter ID
> 5. Trump has turned-over the Voter Fraud commission to DHS
> 6. Voting Democrat is a vote against Voting Rights and democracy*
Click to expand...


Stop please your tickling me. 

You just made that up. Prove it or I will call you a liar just like your girlfriend Political Chic.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how come you don't want to guess?
> 
> 
> Proved my point, didn't you.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....your vulgarity indicates the truth: how deeply the argument has wounded you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vulgarity. Look at this defective human being. Didn’t you call others here scumbag and other undesirable lowest kind of vulgarity? You are slow class citizen.
> 
> You keep posting the same nonsense. Are you having dementia?
Click to expand...


No.
I never used the term.

You did.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AGAIN? I myself blasted you and others several times regarding this same subject.
> Are you retarded or something? Or on meth.
Click to expand...



Well....then were is your guess????


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You are. Understand truth hurts.
> And you are so stupid and dumb that you have to post ( #2625) of another failure of this lousy POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy???
> 
> 1. You're clearly a liar, as Hussein would LOVE to have the economy that Trump has accomplished.
> 
> And Hussein had 8 years to do it.
> 
> 2. Half-heads like you say/said the same sorts of things about the finest President in a hundred years....Ronaldus Maximjus.....and, again.....every Bolshevik...er, Democrat would love to have his accomplishments.
> 
> 3. Those who love America praise the accomplishments of Trump, and of Reagan....
> 
> and scum like you whine and lie about them.
> 
> It is amusing watching it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What economy? Trump doesn’t deserve that credits. His mentality is even being questioned here. He is clearly mentally unfit to lead this country.
> Sadly that is known all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posting these nonsense cartoons doesn’t make you credible. I can feel your pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pain?
> 
> 1. My candidate whipped yours
> 
> 2. Trump is presiding over an economy that Hussein could never accomplish, and in fact had the most disastrous for Americans
> 
> 3. Your side has lost every round, from
> Russians hacked the election
> Russian Facebook ads won it for Trump
> Trump colluded with Russia
> Trump is a racist
> Impeachment
> He's mentally unstable
> He will cause a worldwide recession
> 
> 
> 4. In short, everyone can conclude that you are a lying fool.
Click to expand...


Who is every one? Look at these posters how many of them blasting your worthless garbage opinion. 

You are very funny human being. I can feel your pain. We are very sorry for you.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If hate could be turned into electricity, it would light up the whole world." Nikola Tesla
> 
> 
> I Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump' Jonna Ivin
> 
> I Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump'"
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> 50. Trump for new immigration policy!!!!
> 
> "...legislation would move the United States to a "merit-based" immigration system and away from the current model, which is largely based on family ties.
> 
> “Instead of today's low-skilled system — which is a terrible system where anyone comes in, people who have never worked, people that are criminals, anyone comes in — we want a merit-based system,” he said. “One that protects our workers, protects our taxpayers, and one that protects our economy.”
> Trump, GOP senators unveil measure to cut legal immigration
> 
> "Trump endorses new immigration bill to cut green-card limits, favor English speakers"
> Donald Trump endorses new immigration bill to cut green card limits, favor English speakers
> 51. "NYT: Trump administration prepares to investigate 'race-based discrimination'
> Washington (CNN)The Trump administration is readying resources in the Justice Department's civil rights division for the purpose of investigating and litigating "race-based discrimination" in US higher education, potentially with the aim of protecting white applicants from discrimination through affirmative action, The New York Times reported Tuesday."
> NYT: Trump administration prepares to investigate 'race-based discrimination' - CNNPolitics.com
> 52. "West Virginia Governor Switches From Democrat to Republican
> Jim Justice made the announcement at a rally with President Trump. "
> West Virginia Governor Switches from Democrat to Republican at Trump Rally
> 53. "$2 trillion man? Market value added since Trump's election win passes milestone
> 
> 
> The S&P 500 has added $2.04 trillion in market value since Trump's election last November, said Howard Silverblatt, senior Index analyst at S&P Dow Jones Indices.
> Tech is up nearly 30 percent since the election, and has also added $1.019 trillion in value to the S&P in the time period, the most out of any sector" $2 trillion man? Market value added since Trump's election win passes milestone
> 54. "Food stamp usage has declined every month since President Trump took office in January, according to the latest U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) statistics on food stamp enrollment."
> Food Stamp Usage Has Fallen Every Month of Trump Presidency - Breitbart
> 55. "The Trump administration announced Thursday that it plans to withdraw from the UN Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) because of the agency's "anti-Israel bias."
> Gmail
> 56. "During his campaign, President Trump promised pro-life voters that he would support their agenda. And he has delivered.
> He reinstated the Mexico City policy; he has cut funding to Planned Parenthood; he has rolledl back Obamacare's birth control mandate. And now a new strategic plan for the Department of Health and Human Services has definitely taken a pro-life turn, with references to protecting life from conception to natural death.
> "We are on track to seeing the most pro-life president this country has ever seen," says Tony Perkins, of the Family Research Council. "
> BioEdge: the latest news and articles about bioethics
> 57. "Fewest Jobless Claims Since 1973 Show Firm U.S. Job Market" Fewest Jobless Claims Since 1973 Show Firm U.S. Job Market
> 
> 58. Trump Jobs Numbers Out: Unemployment at 17 year Low, 2.2 Million New Jobs Since Election, More Americans Working than Ever!
> President Trump’s Economy is Simply “On Fire”.
> Job numbers released today through the end of November show an increase of 2.2 million jobs since last years election and an unemployment rate of 4.1 percent. After the same period under Obama, (4.8) million jobs were lost and unemployment skyrocketed to 9.9 percent!"  Trump Jobs Numbers Out: Unemployment at 17 year Low, 2.2 Million New Jobs Since Election, More Americans Working than Ever!
> 59. "Year One List: 81 major Trump achievements, 11 Obama legacy items repealed
> 
> With the passage of the GOP tax bill this week, the Trump administration has scored 81 major achievements in its first year, making good on campaign promises to provide significant tax cuts, boost U.S. energy production, and restore respect to the United States, according to the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> And along the way, President Trump even outdid his own expectations and slashed at least 11 major legacy items of former President Barack Obama, including cracking down on the open border, slowing recognition of communist Cuba and effectively killing Obamacare by ending the mandate that everyone have health insurance or face a tax."
> 
> Year One List: 81 major Trump achievements, 11 Obama legacy items repealed
> 
> 
> 60. "US private sector added 250,000 jobs in Dec, vs estimate of 190,000: ADP
> 
> The report helped send the Dow to break the 25,000 mark for the first time."
> 
> Private sector job creation surged in December as holiday shopping boomed
> 
> 
> 61. "Hispanic unemployment at all-time low under Trump" Hispanic unemployment at all-time low under Trump
> 
> "Black Unemployment Rate Lowest in 17 Years"
> Black Unemployment Rate Lowest in 17 Years
> 
> 
> Maybe you remember this nightmare:
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-s...st-ground-every-single-economic#ixzz2hihAOpVl
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't figure this out yourself??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lie all the time, lots of nonsense post and worthless opinions.
> Do you honestly believe people like me and others reallyread your links and accomplishments of Trumpy?
> I bet you lots of those you didn’t even bother reading it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you honestly believe people like me and others really read your links and accomplishments of Trumpy?"
> 
> This oaf posts that he doesn't read said posts after he writes back umpteenth times.
Click to expand...


You keep posting nonsense links. Even your own kind of deplorable will not bother reading that.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 |  Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Mean while Trump him self has disbanded his investigation on illegal voting as he could prove none. So keep spouting your horse shit based on nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegal alien vote didn't exist.....or was insignificant....
> 
> ...why did Hussein Obama make a point of telling them to go and vote?
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a chance for no return, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Of course....you know the truth.
> That's why you're posting here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are like a broken record. They already blasted you over and over regarding this same topic. Yet you are so dumb that you keep wasting people’s time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....you keep wasting people’s time."
> 
> Yet...here you are again.
> 
> 
> This is priceless.
Click to expand...


I know I’m GOOOOOD. And I’m tired of winning.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how come you don't want to guess?
> 
> 
> Proved my point, didn't you.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....your vulgarity indicates the truth: how deeply the argument has wounded you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vulgarity. Look at this defective human being. Didn’t you call others here scumbag and other undesirable lowest kind of vulgarity? You are slow class citizen.
> 
> You keep posting the same nonsense. Are you having dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> I never used the term.
> 
> You did.
Click to expand...


You are like your god a pathological liar. 

Remember I only retaliate. I will NEVER initiate.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy???
> 
> 1. You're clearly a liar, as Hussein would LOVE to have the economy that Trump has accomplished.
> 
> And Hussein had 8 years to do it.
> 
> 2. Half-heads like you say/said the same sorts of things about the finest President in a hundred years....Ronaldus Maximjus.....and, again.....every Bolshevik...er, Democrat would love to have his accomplishments.
> 
> 3. Those who love America praise the accomplishments of Trump, and of Reagan....
> 
> and scum like you whine and lie about them.
> 
> It is amusing watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What economy? Trump doesn’t deserve that credits. His mentality is even being questioned here. He is clearly mentally unfit to lead this country.
> Sadly that is known all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posting these nonsense cartoons doesn’t make you credible. I can feel your pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pain?
> 
> 1. My candidate whipped yours
> 
> 2. Trump is presiding over an economy that Hussein could never accomplish, and in fact had the most disastrous for Americans
> 
> 3. Your side has lost every round, from
> Russians hacked the election
> Russian Facebook ads won it for Trump
> Trump colluded with Russia
> Trump is a racist
> Impeachment
> He's mentally unstable
> He will cause a worldwide recession
> 
> 
> 4. In short, everyone can conclude that you are a lying fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is every one? Look at these posters how many of them blasting your worthless garbage opinion.
> 
> You are very funny human being. I can feel your pain. We are very sorry for you.
Click to expand...



Didn't you just say I, this thread, was wasting everyone's time???


Yet here you, back...again....begging for my attention.

You must be some sort of imbecile, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If hate could be turned into electricity, it would light up the whole world." Nikola Tesla
> 
> 
> I Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump' Jonna Ivin
> 
> I Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump'"
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> 50. Trump for new immigration policy!!!!
> 
> "...legislation would move the United States to a "merit-based" immigration system and away from the current model, which is largely based on family ties.
> 
> “Instead of today's low-skilled system — which is a terrible system where anyone comes in, people who have never worked, people that are criminals, anyone comes in — we want a merit-based system,” he said. “One that protects our workers, protects our taxpayers, and one that protects our economy.”
> Trump, GOP senators unveil measure to cut legal immigration
> 
> "Trump endorses new immigration bill to cut green-card limits, favor English speakers"
> Donald Trump endorses new immigration bill to cut green card limits, favor English speakers
> 51. "NYT: Trump administration prepares to investigate 'race-based discrimination'
> Washington (CNN)The Trump administration is readying resources in the Justice Department's civil rights division for the purpose of investigating and litigating "race-based discrimination" in US higher education, potentially with the aim of protecting white applicants from discrimination through affirmative action, The New York Times reported Tuesday."
> NYT: Trump administration prepares to investigate 'race-based discrimination' - CNNPolitics.com
> 52. "West Virginia Governor Switches From Democrat to Republican
> Jim Justice made the announcement at a rally with President Trump. "
> West Virginia Governor Switches from Democrat to Republican at Trump Rally
> 53. "$2 trillion man? Market value added since Trump's election win passes milestone
> 
> 
> The S&P 500 has added $2.04 trillion in market value since Trump's election last November, said Howard Silverblatt, senior Index analyst at S&P Dow Jones Indices.
> Tech is up nearly 30 percent since the election, and has also added $1.019 trillion in value to the S&P in the time period, the most out of any sector" $2 trillion man? Market value added since Trump's election win passes milestone
> 54. "Food stamp usage has declined every month since President Trump took office in January, according to the latest U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) statistics on food stamp enrollment."
> Food Stamp Usage Has Fallen Every Month of Trump Presidency - Breitbart
> 55. "The Trump administration announced Thursday that it plans to withdraw from the UN Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) because of the agency's "anti-Israel bias."
> Gmail
> 56. "During his campaign, President Trump promised pro-life voters that he would support their agenda. And he has delivered.
> He reinstated the Mexico City policy; he has cut funding to Planned Parenthood; he has rolledl back Obamacare's birth control mandate. And now a new strategic plan for the Department of Health and Human Services has definitely taken a pro-life turn, with references to protecting life from conception to natural death.
> "We are on track to seeing the most pro-life president this country has ever seen," says Tony Perkins, of the Family Research Council. "
> BioEdge: the latest news and articles about bioethics
> 57. "Fewest Jobless Claims Since 1973 Show Firm U.S. Job Market" Fewest Jobless Claims Since 1973 Show Firm U.S. Job Market
> 
> 58. Trump Jobs Numbers Out: Unemployment at 17 year Low, 2.2 Million New Jobs Since Election, More Americans Working than Ever!
> President Trump’s Economy is Simply “On Fire”.
> Job numbers released today through the end of November show an increase of 2.2 million jobs since last years election and an unemployment rate of 4.1 percent. After the same period under Obama, (4.8) million jobs were lost and unemployment skyrocketed to 9.9 percent!"  Trump Jobs Numbers Out: Unemployment at 17 year Low, 2.2 Million New Jobs Since Election, More Americans Working than Ever!
> 59. "Year One List: 81 major Trump achievements, 11 Obama legacy items repealed
> 
> With the passage of the GOP tax bill this week, the Trump administration has scored 81 major achievements in its first year, making good on campaign promises to provide significant tax cuts, boost U.S. energy production, and restore respect to the United States, according to the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> And along the way, President Trump even outdid his own expectations and slashed at least 11 major legacy items of former President Barack Obama, including cracking down on the open border, slowing recognition of communist Cuba and effectively killing Obamacare by ending the mandate that everyone have health insurance or face a tax."
> 
> Year One List: 81 major Trump achievements, 11 Obama legacy items repealed
> 
> 
> 60. "US private sector added 250,000 jobs in Dec, vs estimate of 190,000: ADP
> 
> The report helped send the Dow to break the 25,000 mark for the first time."
> 
> Private sector job creation surged in December as holiday shopping boomed
> 
> 
> 61. "Hispanic unemployment at all-time low under Trump" Hispanic unemployment at all-time low under Trump
> 
> "Black Unemployment Rate Lowest in 17 Years"
> Black Unemployment Rate Lowest in 17 Years
> 
> 
> Maybe you remember this nightmare:
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-s...st-ground-every-single-economic#ixzz2hihAOpVl
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't figure this out yourself??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lie all the time, lots of nonsense post and worthless opinions.
> Do you honestly believe people like me and others reallyread your links and accomplishments of Trumpy?
> I bet you lots of those you didn’t even bother reading it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you honestly believe people like me and others really read your links and accomplishments of Trumpy?"
> 
> This oaf posts that he doesn't read said posts after he writes back umpteenth times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep posting nonsense links. Even your own kind of deplorable will not bother reading that.
Click to expand...



Someone must be reading it....sure has a lot of responses.

Remember the last time you were correct?





Me neither.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 |  Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Mean while Trump him self has disbanded his investigation on illegal voting as he could prove none. So keep spouting your horse shit based on nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegal alien vote didn't exist.....or was insignificant....
> 
> ...why did Hussein Obama make a point of telling them to go and vote?
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a chance for no return, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Of course....you know the truth.
> That's why you're posting here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are like a broken record. They already blasted you over and over regarding this same topic. Yet you are so dumb that you keep wasting people’s time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....you keep wasting people’s time."
> 
> Yet...here you are again.
> 
> 
> This is priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I’m GOOOOOD. And I’m tired of winning.
Click to expand...




You just accused me of using a term, and it was you who used it.

I'm gonna guess that the stress of Trump's string of successes is causing you a.....disability.

Hey....maybe it's covered under ObamaCare....you know....where "if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor."



I know my mocking you isn't helping your ....condition.....but I can't pass it up.

Now.....write soon, y'hear!


----------



## charwin95

charwin95 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1. we know that the Democratic Party supports illegal immigration for more voters
> 2. we know that the Democratic Party regards Anglo Voters to be its arch enemy
> 3. we know that the Democratic Party blocks Voter ID so that illegal aliens can cancel-out the the votes of Anglos
> 4. We know that checking for Voter Fraud is very very hard if there is no Voter ID
> 5. Trump has turned-over the Voter Fraud commission to DHS
> 6. Voting Democrat is a vote against Voting Rights and democracy*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop please your tickling me.
> 
> You just made that up. Prove it or I will call you a liar just like your girlfriend Political Chic.
Click to expand...


Well Troglo. I’m waiting or should I call you a liar.

Remember you are encountering heavyweights here. 

Do not post anything that you cannot back it up. Because lots of you are liars just like your girl friend Political Chic.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how come you don't want to guess?
> 
> 
> Proved my point, didn't you.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....your vulgarity indicates the truth: how deeply the argument has wounded you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vulgarity. Look at this defective human being. Didn’t you call others here scumbag and other undesirable lowest kind of vulgarity? You are slow class citizen.
> 
> You keep posting the same nonsense. Are you having dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> I never used the term.
> 
> You did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are like your god a pathological liar.
> 
> Remember I only retaliate. I will NEVER initiate.
Click to expand...



Retaliate ......for the truth????

It's gettin' worse....you're losing all facility with the English language.


Who gets the credit....me or Trump?


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 |  Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.




It's a given that large numbers of them voted.  WE all know that.  It has been going on for years.  That is what they are here for, Democrats have admitted as much.  That is why they keep fighting Voter ID.  And they are working to try to make them legal.  Or make being a legal citizen mean nothing.  That's what pissed them off, they used them to push Hillary over the top and get the popular vote and it STILL wasn't enough!  The flappy bitch STILL lost.  Problem is, they can only do such stuff in a few major liberal cities, not enough to spread out the popular vote enough that it COUNTS for anything!


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mean while Trump him self has disbanded his investigation on illegal voting as he could prove none. So keep spouting your horse shit based on nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegal alien vote didn't exist.....or was insignificant....
> 
> ...why did Hussein Obama make a point of telling them to go and vote?
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a chance for no return, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Of course....you know the truth.
> That's why you're posting here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are like a broken record. They already blasted you over and over regarding this same topic. Yet you are so dumb that you keep wasting people’s time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....you keep wasting people’s time."
> 
> Yet...here you are again.
> 
> 
> This is priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I’m GOOOOOD. And I’m tired of winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just accused me of using a term, and it was you who used it.
> 
> I'm gonna guess that the stress of Trump's string of successes is causing you a.....disability.
> 
> Hey....maybe it's covered under ObamaCare....you know....where "if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor."
> 
> 
> 
> I know my mocking you isn't helping your ....condition.....but I can't pass it up.
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear!
Click to expand...


ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? 

Read your post #2627, #2629 and  #2631. 

You are the lowest class defective human being i ever encountered here.


----------



## dudmuck

PoliticalChic said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how come you don't want to guess?
> 
> 
> Proved my point, didn't you.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....your vulgarity indicates the truth: how deeply the argument has wounded you.
Click to expand...

Just because they get drivers license, doesnt mean they can vote.  Explained here.
But the real reason Trump shutdown the voter fraud commission is because he would have to share with democrats.


----------



## PoliticalChic

toobfreak said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 |  Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a given that large numbers of them voted.  WE all know that.  It has been going on for years.  That is what they are here for, Democrats have admitted as much.  That is why they keep fighting Voter ID.  And they are working to try to make them legal.  Or make being a legal citizen mean nothing.  That's what pissed them off, they used them to push Hillary over the top and get the popular vote and it STILL wasn't enough!  The flappy bitch STILL lost.  Problem is, they can only do such stuff in a few major liberal cities, not enough to spread out the popular vote enough that it COUNTS for anything!
Click to expand...



"It's a given that large numbers of them voted. WE all know that."

They know it, too.

That's the reason why this thread has thousands of responses.....the ones by the Leftists pretty much characterized by Shakespeare this way:

*The lady doth protest too much, methinks *


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegal alien vote didn't exist.....or was insignificant....
> 
> ...why did Hussein Obama make a point of telling them to go and vote?
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a chance for no return, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Of course....you know the truth.
> That's why you're posting here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are like a broken record. They already blasted you over and over regarding this same topic. Yet you are so dumb that you keep wasting people’s time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....you keep wasting people’s time."
> 
> Yet...here you are again.
> 
> 
> This is priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I’m GOOOOOD. And I’m tired of winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just accused me of using a term, and it was you who used it.
> 
> I'm gonna guess that the stress of Trump's string of successes is causing you a.....disability.
> 
> Hey....maybe it's covered under ObamaCare....you know....where "if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor."
> 
> 
> 
> I know my mocking you isn't helping your ....condition.....but I can't pass it up.
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?
> 
> Read your post #2627, #2629 and  #2631.
> 
> You are the lowest class defective human being i ever encountered here.
Click to expand...



This is your post #2670:

" Didn’t you call others here scumbag ..."



And, no....I never used the term.

You did.


Not a good sign of mental health when you hear voices that aren't there....especially when the voices are yours.

The stress is gettin' to you, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

dudmuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how come you don't want to guess?
> 
> 
> Proved my point, didn't you.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....your vulgarity indicates the truth: how deeply the argument has wounded you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because they get drivers license, doesnt mean they can vote.  Explained here.
> But the real reason Trump shutdown the voter fraud commission is because he would have to share with democrats.
Click to expand...



"Just because they get drivers license, doesnt mean they can vote."

Stop lying.

It means exactly that.

*"...they will be registered..."*


1. "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org



2. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two

*3. "Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*

“It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."

“More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote



Now that I've destroyed your post......

....you say what?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegal alien vote didn't exist.....or was insignificant....
> 
> ...why did Hussein Obama make a point of telling them to go and vote?
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a chance for no return, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Of course....you know the truth.
> That's why you're posting here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are like a broken record. They already blasted you over and over regarding this same topic. Yet you are so dumb that you keep wasting people’s time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....you keep wasting people’s time."
> 
> Yet...here you are again.
> 
> 
> This is priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I’m GOOOOOD. And I’m tired of winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just accused me of using a term, and it was you who used it.
> 
> I'm gonna guess that the stress of Trump's string of successes is causing you a.....disability.
> 
> Hey....maybe it's covered under ObamaCare....you know....where "if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor."
> 
> 
> 
> I know my mocking you isn't helping your ....condition.....but I can't pass it up.
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?
> 
> Read your post #2627, #2629 and  #2631.
> 
> You are the lowest class defective human being i ever encountered here.
Click to expand...




Isn't this fun, me running circles around you, and smashing the custard pies in your kisser????


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are like a broken record. They already blasted you over and over regarding this same topic. Yet you are so dumb that you keep wasting people’s time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....you keep wasting people’s time."
> 
> Yet...here you are again.
> 
> 
> This is priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I’m GOOOOOD. And I’m tired of winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just accused me of using a term, and it was you who used it.
> 
> I'm gonna guess that the stress of Trump's string of successes is causing you a.....disability.
> 
> Hey....maybe it's covered under ObamaCare....you know....where "if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor."
> 
> 
> 
> I know my mocking you isn't helping your ....condition.....but I can't pass it up.
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?
> 
> Read your post #2627, #2629 and  #2631.
> 
> You are the lowest class defective human being i ever encountered here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this fun, me running circles around you, and smashing the custard pies in your kisser????
Click to expand...


You just proved yourself a big STUPID LIAR and a very low class citizen. A real Trump supporter.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are like a broken record. They already blasted you over and over regarding this same topic. Yet you are so dumb that you keep wasting people’s time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....you keep wasting people’s time."
> 
> Yet...here you are again.
> 
> 
> This is priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I’m GOOOOOD. And I’m tired of winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just accused me of using a term, and it was you who used it.
> 
> I'm gonna guess that the stress of Trump's string of successes is causing you a.....disability.
> 
> Hey....maybe it's covered under ObamaCare....you know....where "if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor."
> 
> 
> 
> I know my mocking you isn't helping your ....condition.....but I can't pass it up.
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?
> 
> Read your post #2627, #2629 and  #2631.
> 
> You are the lowest class defective human being i ever encountered here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is your post #2670:
> 
> " Didn’t you call others here scumbag ..."
> 
> 
> 
> And, no....I never used the term.
> 
> You did.
> 
> 
> Not a good sign of mental health when you hear voices that aren't there....especially when the voices are yours.
> 
> The stress is gettin' to you, huh?
Click to expand...


You are retarded. 

You cut and paste my whole paragraph to fit your lies. 

Did you look at your post 2627, 2629 & 2631? You are embarrassing yourself idiot. 

Stress? Heck NO. I’m having fun kicking your low class ass. 
Are you even a woman or just pretending to be a woman? 
I never run in to a woman like you who desperately and continue to lie. You are Disgusting.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "....you keep wasting people’s time."
> 
> Yet...here you are again.
> 
> 
> This is priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I’m GOOOOOD. And I’m tired of winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just accused me of using a term, and it was you who used it.
> 
> I'm gonna guess that the stress of Trump's string of successes is causing you a.....disability.
> 
> Hey....maybe it's covered under ObamaCare....you know....where "if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor."
> 
> 
> 
> I know my mocking you isn't helping your ....condition.....but I can't pass it up.
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?
> 
> Read your post #2627, #2629 and  #2631.
> 
> You are the lowest class defective human being i ever encountered here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this fun, me running circles around you, and smashing the custard pies in your kisser????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just proved yourself a big STUPID LIAR and a very low class citizen. A real Trump supporter.
Click to expand...




Let's check who is the liar.....meaning, let's prove it's you.

This is your post #2670:

" Didn’t you call others here scumbag ..."



And, no....I never used the term.

You did.


Then, you posted this"
"Read your post #2627, #2629 and #2631."


How about you quote where I've used the vulgarity that you are  (in)famous for....


What???

You can't?

Oh.......you are sooooo pathetic.

Not a good sign of mental health when you hear voices that aren't there....especially when the voices are yours.

The stress is gettin' to you, huh?



Turns out I'm right in everything I post......you, not so much.
Isn't this fun?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "....you keep wasting people’s time."
> 
> Yet...here you are again.
> 
> 
> This is priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I’m GOOOOOD. And I’m tired of winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just accused me of using a term, and it was you who used it.
> 
> I'm gonna guess that the stress of Trump's string of successes is causing you a.....disability.
> 
> Hey....maybe it's covered under ObamaCare....you know....where "if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor."
> 
> 
> 
> I know my mocking you isn't helping your ....condition.....but I can't pass it up.
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?
> 
> Read your post #2627, #2629 and  #2631.
> 
> You are the lowest class defective human being i ever encountered here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is your post #2670:
> 
> " Didn’t you call others here scumbag ..."
> 
> 
> 
> And, no....I never used the term.
> 
> You did.
> 
> 
> Not a good sign of mental health when you hear voices that aren't there....especially when the voices are yours.
> 
> The stress is gettin' to you, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are retarded.
> 
> You cut and paste my whole paragraph to fit your lies.
> 
> Did you look at your post 2627, 2629 & 2631? You are embarrassing yourself idiot.
> 
> Stress? Heck NO. I’m having fun kicking your low class ass.
> Are you even a woman or just pretending to be a woman?
> I never run in to a woman like you who desperately and continue to lie. You are Disgusting.
Click to expand...



Let's check who is the liar.....meaning, let's prove it's you.

This is your post #2670:

" Didn’t you call others here scumbag ..."



And, no....I never used the term.

You did.


Then, you posted this"
"Read your post #2627, #2629 and #2631."


*How about you quote where I've used the vulgarity that you are (in)famous for...*.


What???

You can't?

Oh.......you are sooooo pathetic.

Not a good sign of mental health when you hear voices that aren't there....especially when the voices are yours.

The stress is gettin' to you, huh?



Turns out I'm right in everything I post......you, not so much.
Isn't this fun?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "....you keep wasting people’s time."
> 
> Yet...here you are again.
> 
> 
> This is priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I’m GOOOOOD. And I’m tired of winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just accused me of using a term, and it was you who used it.
> 
> I'm gonna guess that the stress of Trump's string of successes is causing you a.....disability.
> 
> Hey....maybe it's covered under ObamaCare....you know....where "if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor."
> 
> 
> 
> I know my mocking you isn't helping your ....condition.....but I can't pass it up.
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?
> 
> Read your post #2627, #2629 and  #2631.
> 
> You are the lowest class defective human being i ever encountered here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this fun, me running circles around you, and smashing the custard pies in your kisser????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just proved yourself a big STUPID LIAR and a very low class citizen. A real Trump supporter.
Click to expand...




Let's check who is the liar.....meaning, let's prove it's you.

This is your post #2670:

" Didn’t you call others here scumbag ..."



And, no....I never used the term.

You did.


Then, you posted this"
"Read your post #2627, #2629 and #2631."


*How about you quote where I've used the vulgarity that you are (in)famous for....*


What???

You can't?

Oh.......you are sooooo pathetic.

Not a good sign of mental health when you hear voices that aren't there....especially when the voices are yours.

The stress is gettin' to you, huh?



Turns out I'm right in everything I post......you, not so much.
Isn't this fun?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

charwin95 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of imagining. Why don’t you prove it? Your god created a bullshit worthless commission especially for this election fraud but CANNOT even started.
> I understand that your con man con you again. Truth hurts.
Click to expand...


*Most Democrats are against Voting Rights and that is why they are opposed to Voter ID laws that prevent Voter Fraud. 
Without Voter ID laws it is very hard to check for Voter Fraud.
The Voter Fraud investigation has been handed over to the DHS.
When someone tells me that they are a Democrat, they are telling me that they are against Voting Rights and democracy.
Left Wingers are step backwards in civilization.*


----------



## dudmuck

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of imagining. Why don’t you prove it? Your god created a bullshit worthless commission especially for this election fraud but CANNOT even started.
> I understand that your con man con you again. Truth hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most Democrats are against Voting Rights and that is why they are opposed to Voter ID laws that prevent Voter Fraud.
> Without Voter ID laws it is very hard to check for Voter Fraud.
> The Voter Fraud investigation has been handed over to the DHS.
> When someone tells me that they are a Democrat, they are telling me that they are against Voting Rights and democracy.
> Left Wingers are step backwards in civilization.*
Click to expand...

Brennan center has debunked voter id.
Voter suppression is much bigger problem.


----------



## Faun

toobfreak said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 |  Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a given that large numbers of them voted.  WE all know that.  It has been going on for years.  That is what they are here for, Democrats have admitted as much.  That is why they keep fighting Voter ID.  And they are working to try to make them legal.  Or make being a legal citizen mean nothing.  That's what pissed them off, they used them to push Hillary over the top and get the popular vote and it STILL wasn't enough!  The flappy bitch STILL lost.  Problem is, they can only do such stuff in a few major liberal cities, not enough to spread out the popular vote enough that it COUNTS for anything!
Click to expand...

It’s a given you’re an idiot. Your hallucinations are not factual.


----------



## Faun

dudmuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how come you don't want to guess?
> 
> 
> Proved my point, didn't you.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....your vulgarity indicates the truth: how deeply the argument has wounded you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because they get drivers license, doesnt mean they can vote.  Explained here.
> But the real reason Trump shutdown the voter fraud commission is because he would have to share with democrats.
Click to expand...

You’re wasting battery power on that one. The voter registration laws have been posted a ridiculous number of times for her edification yet she still lied. She’s pathological.


----------



## jc456

dudmuck said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of imagining. Why don’t you prove it? Your god created a bullshit worthless commission especially for this election fraud but CANNOT even started.
> I understand that your con man con you again. Truth hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most Democrats are against Voting Rights and that is why they are opposed to Voter ID laws that prevent Voter Fraud.
> Without Voter ID laws it is very hard to check for Voter Fraud.
> The Voter Fraud investigation has been handed over to the DHS.
> When someone tells me that they are a Democrat, they are telling me that they are against Voting Rights and democracy.
> Left Wingers are step backwards in civilization.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brennan center has debunked voter id.
> Voter suppression is much bigger problem.
Click to expand...

You still think blacks are too stupid to get an id? Thought so.

Why else would you be so ignorant


----------



## PoliticalChic

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of imagining. Why don’t you prove it? Your god created a bullshit worthless commission especially for this election fraud but CANNOT even started.
> I understand that your con man con you again. Truth hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most Democrats are against Voting Rights and that is why they are opposed to Voter ID laws that prevent Voter Fraud.
> Without Voter ID laws it is very hard to check for Voter Fraud.
> The Voter Fraud investigation has been handed over to the DHS.
> When someone tells me that they are a Democrat, they are telling me that they are against Voting Rights and democracy.
> Left Wingers are step backwards in civilization.*
Click to expand...



In favor of illegal immigration...the Democrats.....means opposed to American sovereignty.

Simple as that.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*The Democrats blocking Voter ID laws is 100% proof that they are committing mass voter fraud and violating the Voting Rights of American citizens.*


----------



## jc456

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *The Democrats blocking Voter ID laws is 100% proof that they are committing mass voter fraud and violating the Voting Rights of American citizens.*


Guy on tucker Carlson admitted last night. Tucker baited him.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah,blah,blah. So you are telling me that Trumps own commitee was not motivated to find evidence of illegal voting? If they did, where is it? Either there wasn't any or Trump is so fucking enept that he can not find people smart enough to catch illegals. Some thing tells me they are not exactly James Bond! Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....how come you don't want to guess?
> 
> 
> Proved my point, didn't you.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....your vulgarity indicates the truth: how deeply the argument has wounded you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because they get drivers license, doesnt mean they can vote.  Explained here.
> But the real reason Trump shutdown the voter fraud commission is because he would have to share with democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Just because they get drivers license, doesnt mean they can vote."
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> It means exactly that.
> 
> *"...they will be registered..."*
> 
> 
> 1. "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> *3. "Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> 
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've destroyed your post......
> 
> ....you say what?
Click to expand...

Still trying to cobble together two Independent news stories to tell a story neither one reports? How sad, PoliticalHack. And as you’ve been shown many, many times, *your own source*, the LATimes, states illegal aliens are not being registered to vote.

You never tire of losing, do ya?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I’m GOOOOOD. And I’m tired of winning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just accused me of using a term, and it was you who used it.
> 
> I'm gonna guess that the stress of Trump's string of successes is causing you a.....disability.
> 
> Hey....maybe it's covered under ObamaCare....you know....where "if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor."
> 
> 
> 
> I know my mocking you isn't helping your ....condition.....but I can't pass it up.
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?
> 
> Read your post #2627, #2629 and  #2631.
> 
> You are the lowest class defective human being i ever encountered here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this fun, me running circles around you, and smashing the custard pies in your kisser????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just proved yourself a big STUPID LIAR and a very low class citizen. A real Trump supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check who is the liar.....meaning, let's prove it's you.
> 
> This is your post #2670:
> 
> " Didn’t you call others here scumbag ..."
> 
> 
> 
> And, no....I never used the term.
> 
> You did.
> 
> 
> Then, you posted this"
> "Read your post #2627, #2629 and #2631."
> 
> 
> How about you quote where I've used the vulgarity that you are  (in)famous for....
> 
> 
> What???
> 
> You can't?
> 
> Oh.......you are sooooo pathetic.
> 
> Not a good sign of mental health when you hear voices that aren't there....especially when the voices are yours.
> 
> The stress is gettin' to you, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out I'm right in everything I post......you, not so much.
> Isn't this fun?
Click to expand...


You are a good example of a SCUMBAG.


----------



## charwin95

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of imagining. Why don’t you prove it? Your god created a bullshit worthless commission especially for this election fraud but CANNOT even started.
> I understand that your con man con you again. Truth hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most Democrats are against Voting Rights and that is why they are opposed to Voter ID laws that prevent Voter Fraud.
> Without Voter ID laws it is very hard to check for Voter Fraud.
> The Voter Fraud investigation has been handed over to the DHS.
> When someone tells me that they are a Democrat, they are telling me that they are against Voting Rights and democracy.
> Left Wingers are step backwards in civilization.*
Click to expand...


Of the thousands and thousands of republican volunteers that work at those polls. Not a single one came out complaining of massive voter fraud. Not a single one.
Not even a republican governors or Secretary of States. That includes Kris Kobach own state. 
You can blame what/who ever you want but that doesn’t reflect the realities. 
There are states that cooperated with this voter fraud commission. What happened to that?
That commission also got sued by its own committee members because they are hiding information from them. Talking about fraud. 

Handed to DHS. Do you honestly believe that DHS will do anything? If a specific committee can’t do anything let alone a short handed DHS?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

charwin95 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of imagining. Why don’t you prove it? Your god created a bullshit worthless commission especially for this election fraud but CANNOT even started.
> I understand that your con man con you again. Truth hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most Democrats are against Voting Rights and that is why they are opposed to Voter ID laws that prevent Voter Fraud.
> Without Voter ID laws it is very hard to check for Voter Fraud.
> The Voter Fraud investigation has been handed over to the DHS.
> When someone tells me that they are a Democrat, they are telling me that they are against Voting Rights and democracy.
> Left Wingers are step backwards in civilization.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of the thousands and thousands of republican volunteers that work at those polls. Not a single one came out complaining of massive voter fraud. Not a single one.
> Not even a republican governors or Secretary of States. That includes Kris Kobach own state.
> You can blame what/who ever you want but that doesn’t reflect the realities.
> There are states that cooperated with this voter fraud commission. What happened to that?
> That commission also got sued by its own committee members because they are hiding information from them. Talking about fraud.
> 
> Handed to DHS. Do you honestly believe that DHS will do anything? If a specific committee can’t do anything let alone a short handed DHS?
Click to expand...


How can voter fraud be checked without using IDs? 
That's the point of the Dirty Democrat blocking Voter ID laws.


----------



## Slyhunter

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just accused me of using a term, and it was you who used it.
> 
> I'm gonna guess that the stress of Trump's string of successes is causing you a.....disability.
> 
> Hey....maybe it's covered under ObamaCare....you know....where "if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor."
> 
> 
> 
> I know my mocking you isn't helping your ....condition.....but I can't pass it up.
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?
> 
> Read your post #2627, #2629 and  #2631.
> 
> You are the lowest class defective human being i ever encountered here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this fun, me running circles around you, and smashing the custard pies in your kisser????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just proved yourself a big STUPID LIAR and a very low class citizen. A real Trump supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check who is the liar.....meaning, let's prove it's you.
> 
> This is your post #2670:
> 
> " Didn’t you call others here scumbag ..."
> 
> 
> 
> And, no....I never used the term.
> 
> You did.
> 
> 
> Then, you posted this"
> "Read your post #2627, #2629 and #2631."
> 
> 
> How about you quote where I've used the vulgarity that you are  (in)famous for....
> 
> 
> What???
> 
> You can't?
> 
> Oh.......you are sooooo pathetic.
> 
> Not a good sign of mental health when you hear voices that aren't there....especially when the voices are yours.
> 
> The stress is gettin' to you, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out I'm right in everything I post......you, not so much.
> Isn't this fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good example of a SCUMBAG.
Click to expand...

You are a good example of a Liberal.


----------



## TheParser

I  recently read a California voter registration form.

It just asked the prospective voter whether s/he were a citizen. (It DID state that it was a crime to give a false answer.)

I think common sense tells us  that a number of non-citizens (prodded by political activists)  decided to answer YES to that question.

Then they probably voted by mail.  (Their appearance at a polling station might cause controversy.  Of course, no one would dare question their eligibility, lest such a person be accused of racism.)

*****

Objective observers have NEVER claimed that our elections have been squeaky clean.

We know that ballot boxes have been stuffed on more than one occasion.

The usual excuse: "Oh, well, it only makes a difference in close elections."

*****

Personally, I agree with people who say that the anger and outrage by Democrats as to the mere possibility of voter fraud speaks volumes.

I am very sad and depressed  that there is no political will to ensure that our elections are 100% honest.

I feel that the November Congressional  elections will also be tainted.

At the very least, we Americans -- I feel -- should stop lecturing other nations about honest elections.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just accused me of using a term, and it was you who used it.
> 
> I'm gonna guess that the stress of Trump's string of successes is causing you a.....disability.
> 
> Hey....maybe it's covered under ObamaCare....you know....where "if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor."
> 
> 
> 
> I know my mocking you isn't helping your ....condition.....but I can't pass it up.
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?
> 
> Read your post #2627, #2629 and  #2631.
> 
> You are the lowest class defective human being i ever encountered here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this fun, me running circles around you, and smashing the custard pies in your kisser????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just proved yourself a big STUPID LIAR and a very low class citizen. A real Trump supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check who is the liar.....meaning, let's prove it's you.
> 
> This is your post #2670:
> 
> " Didn’t you call others here scumbag ..."
> 
> 
> 
> And, no....I never used the term.
> 
> You did.
> 
> 
> Then, you posted this"
> "Read your post #2627, #2629 and #2631."
> 
> 
> How about you quote where I've used the vulgarity that you are  (in)famous for....
> 
> 
> What???
> 
> You can't?
> 
> Oh.......you are sooooo pathetic.
> 
> Not a good sign of mental health when you hear voices that aren't there....especially when the voices are yours.
> 
> The stress is gettin' to you, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out I'm right in everything I post......you, not so much.
> Isn't this fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good example of a SCUMBAG.
Click to expand...



It seems you use that term for folks who destroy you in debate, huh?



You claimed I used that term.

Ready to admit that you lied?


----------



## danielpalos

the right wing just likes to repeat historical mistakes and claim they are not really like that, afterward.


----------



## Faun

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of imagining. Why don’t you prove it? Your god created a bullshit worthless commission especially for this election fraud but CANNOT even started.
> I understand that your con man con you again. Truth hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most Democrats are against Voting Rights and that is why they are opposed to Voter ID laws that prevent Voter Fraud.
> Without Voter ID laws it is very hard to check for Voter Fraud.
> The Voter Fraud investigation has been handed over to the DHS.
> When someone tells me that they are a Democrat, they are telling me that they are against Voting Rights and democracy.
> Left Wingers are step backwards in civilization.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of the thousands and thousands of republican volunteers that work at those polls. Not a single one came out complaining of massive voter fraud. Not a single one.
> Not even a republican governors or Secretary of States. That includes Kris Kobach own state.
> You can blame what/who ever you want but that doesn’t reflect the realities.
> There are states that cooperated with this voter fraud commission. What happened to that?
> That commission also got sued by its own committee members because they are hiding information from them. Talking about fraud.
> 
> Handed to DHS. Do you honestly believe that DHS will do anything? If a specific committee can’t do anything let alone a short handed DHS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can voter fraud be checked without using IDs?
> That's the point of the Dirty Democrat blocking Voter ID laws.
Click to expand...

Let's say a person has such a voter ID ... they die, remain on the voter rolls, and their surviving spouse mails in an absentee ballot with their dead spouse's name ....

.... how did that voter ID prevent voter fraud?


----------



## charwin95

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of imagining. Why don’t you prove it? Your god created a bullshit worthless commission especially for this election fraud but CANNOT even started.
> I understand that your con man con you again. Truth hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most Democrats are against Voting Rights and that is why they are opposed to Voter ID laws that prevent Voter Fraud.
> Without Voter ID laws it is very hard to check for Voter Fraud.
> The Voter Fraud investigation has been handed over to the DHS.
> When someone tells me that they are a Democrat, they are telling me that they are against Voting Rights and democracy.
> Left Wingers are step backwards in civilization.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of the thousands and thousands of republican volunteers that work at those polls. Not a single one came out complaining of massive voter fraud. Not a single one.
> Not even a republican governors or Secretary of States. That includes Kris Kobach own state.
> You can blame what/who ever you want but that doesn’t reflect the realities.
> There are states that cooperated with this voter fraud commission. What happened to that?
> That commission also got sued by its own committee members because they are hiding information from them. Talking about fraud.
> 
> Handed to DHS. Do you honestly believe that DHS will do anything? If a specific committee can’t do anything let alone a short handed DHS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can voter fraud be checked without using IDs?
> That's the point of the Dirty Democrat blocking Voter ID laws.
Click to expand...


Again. There are states that fully cooperated with that worthless committee. What happened to that? 

I’m not sure if you even understand the  committee goals and objectives. The election is done. Voter ID at this point is worthless. The committee supposed to do: 
1. Proved how many illegal aliens vote.
2. Proved how many crossed the states.
3. Prove any dead voters. 
4. Etc etc etc. 

That should be easy. Pick a names then question those names. 
Instead they hide information from their own committee members then they get sued. You do not blame the democrats because of Trump failures. 
The committee failed because there’s nothing to prove from the start.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?
> 
> Read your post #2627, #2629 and  #2631.
> 
> You are the lowest class defective human being i ever encountered here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this fun, me running circles around you, and smashing the custard pies in your kisser????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just proved yourself a big STUPID LIAR and a very low class citizen. A real Trump supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check who is the liar.....meaning, let's prove it's you.
> 
> This is your post #2670:
> 
> " Didn’t you call others here scumbag ..."
> 
> 
> 
> And, no....I never used the term.
> 
> You did.
> 
> 
> Then, you posted this"
> "Read your post #2627, #2629 and #2631."
> 
> 
> How about you quote where I've used the vulgarity that you are  (in)famous for....
> 
> 
> What???
> 
> You can't?
> 
> Oh.......you are sooooo pathetic.
> 
> Not a good sign of mental health when you hear voices that aren't there....especially when the voices are yours.
> 
> The stress is gettin' to you, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out I'm right in everything I post......you, not so much.
> Isn't this fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good example of a SCUMBAG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you use that term for folks who destroy you in debate, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed I used that term.
> 
> Ready to admit that you lied?
Click to expand...


So? You are a SCUMBAG.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

charwin95 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of imagining. Why don’t you prove it? Your god created a bullshit worthless commission especially for this election fraud but CANNOT even started.
> I understand that your con man con you again. Truth hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most Democrats are against Voting Rights and that is why they are opposed to Voter ID laws that prevent Voter Fraud.
> Without Voter ID laws it is very hard to check for Voter Fraud.
> The Voter Fraud investigation has been handed over to the DHS.
> When someone tells me that they are a Democrat, they are telling me that they are against Voting Rights and democracy.
> Left Wingers are step backwards in civilization.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of the thousands and thousands of republican volunteers that work at those polls. Not a single one came out complaining of massive voter fraud. Not a single one.
> Not even a republican governors or Secretary of States. That includes Kris Kobach own state.
> You can blame what/who ever you want but that doesn’t reflect the realities.
> There are states that cooperated with this voter fraud commission. What happened to that?
> That commission also got sued by its own committee members because they are hiding information from them. Talking about fraud.
> 
> Handed to DHS. Do you honestly believe that DHS will do anything? If a specific committee can’t do anything let alone a short handed DHS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can voter fraud be checked without using IDs?
> That's the point of the Dirty Democrat blocking Voter ID laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again. There are states that fully cooperated with that worthless committee. What happened to that?
> 
> I’m not sure if you even understand the  committee goals and objectives. The election is done. Voter ID at this point is worthless. The committee supposed to do:
> 1. Proved how many illegal aliens vote.
> 2. Proved how many crossed the states.
> 3. Prove any dead voters.
> 4. Etc etc etc.
> 
> That should be easy. Pick a names then question those names.
> Instead they hide information from their own committee members then they get sued. You do not blame the democrats because of Trump failures.
> The committee failed because there’s nothing to prove from the start.
Click to expand...


AGAIN, how is it possible check for Voter Fraud without Voter ID?
This is not complex.
Without Voter ID voter fraud is hard to check.


----------



## Faun

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of imagining. Why don’t you prove it? Your god created a bullshit worthless commission especially for this election fraud but CANNOT even started.
> I understand that your con man con you again. Truth hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Most Democrats are against Voting Rights and that is why they are opposed to Voter ID laws that prevent Voter Fraud.
> Without Voter ID laws it is very hard to check for Voter Fraud.
> The Voter Fraud investigation has been handed over to the DHS.
> When someone tells me that they are a Democrat, they are telling me that they are against Voting Rights and democracy.
> Left Wingers are step backwards in civilization.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of the thousands and thousands of republican volunteers that work at those polls. Not a single one came out complaining of massive voter fraud. Not a single one.
> Not even a republican governors or Secretary of States. That includes Kris Kobach own state.
> You can blame what/who ever you want but that doesn’t reflect the realities.
> There are states that cooperated with this voter fraud commission. What happened to that?
> That commission also got sued by its own committee members because they are hiding information from them. Talking about fraud.
> 
> Handed to DHS. Do you honestly believe that DHS will do anything? If a specific committee can’t do anything let alone a short handed DHS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can voter fraud be checked without using IDs?
> That's the point of the Dirty Democrat blocking Voter ID laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again. There are states that fully cooperated with that worthless committee. What happened to that?
> 
> I’m not sure if you even understand the  committee goals and objectives. The election is done. Voter ID at this point is worthless. The committee supposed to do:
> 1. Proved how many illegal aliens vote.
> 2. Proved how many crossed the states.
> 3. Prove any dead voters.
> 4. Etc etc etc.
> 
> That should be easy. Pick a names then question those names.
> Instead they hide information from their own committee members then they get sued. You do not blame the democrats because of Trump failures.
> The committee failed because there’s nothing to prove from the start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AGAIN, how is it possible check for Voter Fraud without Voter ID?
> This is not complex.
> Without Voter ID voter fraud is hard to check.
Click to expand...

I already showed you. Your failure to comprehend is on you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this fun, me running circles around you, and smashing the custard pies in your kisser????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just proved yourself a big STUPID LIAR and a very low class citizen. A real Trump supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check who is the liar.....meaning, let's prove it's you.
> 
> This is your post #2670:
> 
> " Didn’t you call others here scumbag ..."
> 
> 
> 
> And, no....I never used the term.
> 
> You did.
> 
> 
> Then, you posted this"
> "Read your post #2627, #2629 and #2631."
> 
> 
> How about you quote where I've used the vulgarity that you are  (in)famous for....
> 
> 
> What???
> 
> You can't?
> 
> Oh.......you are sooooo pathetic.
> 
> Not a good sign of mental health when you hear voices that aren't there....especially when the voices are yours.
> 
> The stress is gettin' to you, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out I'm right in everything I post......you, not so much.
> Isn't this fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good example of a SCUMBAG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you use that term for folks who destroy you in debate, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed I used that term.
> 
> Ready to admit that you lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? You are a SCUMBAG.
Click to expand...



Is that the way your were brought up?

We never talked like that...but, we had more class than you and yours.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dumb Dems denying the reality of illegal alien voter fraud is part of their cult behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of imagining. Why don’t you prove it? Your god created a bullshit worthless commission especially for this election fraud but CANNOT even started.
> I understand that your con man con you again. Truth hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most Democrats are against Voting Rights and that is why they are opposed to Voter ID laws that prevent Voter Fraud.
> Without Voter ID laws it is very hard to check for Voter Fraud.
> The Voter Fraud investigation has been handed over to the DHS.
> When someone tells me that they are a Democrat, they are telling me that they are against Voting Rights and democracy.
> Left Wingers are step backwards in civilization.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of the thousands and thousands of republican volunteers that work at those polls. Not a single one came out complaining of massive voter fraud. Not a single one.
> Not even a republican governors or Secretary of States. That includes Kris Kobach own state.
> You can blame what/who ever you want but that doesn’t reflect the realities.
> There are states that cooperated with this voter fraud commission. What happened to that?
> That commission also got sued by its own committee members because they are hiding information from them. Talking about fraud.
> 
> Handed to DHS. Do you honestly believe that DHS will do anything? If a specific committee can’t do anything let alone a short handed DHS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can voter fraud be checked without using IDs?
> That's the point of the Dirty Democrat blocking Voter ID laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's say a person has such a voter ID ... they die, remain on the voter rolls, and their surviving spouse mails in an absentee ballot with their dead spouse's name ....
> 
> .... how did that voter ID prevent voter fraud?
Click to expand...

Red herring. Nothing is 100% effective and because it's not does not mean we don't do it.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Most Democrats are against Voting Rights and that is why they are opposed to Voter ID laws that prevent Voter Fraud.
> Without Voter ID laws it is very hard to check for Voter Fraud.
> The Voter Fraud investigation has been handed over to the DHS.
> When someone tells me that they are a Democrat, they are telling me that they are against Voting Rights and democracy.
> Left Wingers are step backwards in civilization.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the thousands and thousands of republican volunteers that work at those polls. Not a single one came out complaining of massive voter fraud. Not a single one.
> Not even a republican governors or Secretary of States. That includes Kris Kobach own state.
> You can blame what/who ever you want but that doesn’t reflect the realities.
> There are states that cooperated with this voter fraud commission. What happened to that?
> That commission also got sued by its own committee members because they are hiding information from them. Talking about fraud.
> 
> Handed to DHS. Do you honestly believe that DHS will do anything? If a specific committee can’t do anything let alone a short handed DHS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can voter fraud be checked without using IDs?
> That's the point of the Dirty Democrat blocking Voter ID laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again. There are states that fully cooperated with that worthless committee. What happened to that?
> 
> I’m not sure if you even understand the  committee goals and objectives. The election is done. Voter ID at this point is worthless. The committee supposed to do:
> 1. Proved how many illegal aliens vote.
> 2. Proved how many crossed the states.
> 3. Prove any dead voters.
> 4. Etc etc etc.
> 
> That should be easy. Pick a names then question those names.
> Instead they hide information from their own committee members then they get sued. You do not blame the democrats because of Trump failures.
> The committee failed because there’s nothing to prove from the start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AGAIN, how is it possible check for Voter Fraud without Voter ID?
> This is not complex.
> Without Voter ID voter fraud is hard to check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already showed you. Your failure to comprehend is on you.
Click to expand...

No, you didn't, you presented a red herring and side step what voter id actually prevents. It prevents someone from voting without an ID in a voting booth. Its not 100% it wouldn't stop it in your one example but there are many other examples where it would prevent it. It would prevent illegal aliens from voting.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
*To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*

*Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
*Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*


Aww, you poor, rightwing nut...  that still doesn’t get them registered to vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, you poor, rightwing nut...  that still doesn’t get them registered to vote.
Click to expand...




Startin' to sweat, huh, Ugly.


----------



## del

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 |  Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, you poor, rightwing nut...  that still doesn’t get them registered to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Startin' to sweat, huh, Ugly.
Click to expand...

Why would your ignorance cause me to sweat?  Your ignorance makes me laugh at you, not sweat.

And do ya think no one else will notice you couldn’t even address what I said?


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*


typical right wing, hate on the poor.  

10USC246 is also, federal law, right wingers.  Don't be illegal to federal law and whine about less fortunate illegals, doing the same thing, for equal pay purposes.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"The fact is that DACA is a phony issue, as Democrats love more Latin Americans, as likely Democratic voters. (*Whether they are technically qualified to vote legally as citizens is irrelevant. *This is a better way to rig elections than enumerating the dead, as Lyndon Johnson famously used to do in Texas in the ’40s.)"
Democrats Squander Chance To End Second Civil War In Advance of November - The New York Sun


----------



## PoliticalChic

*Now they're admitting it.....OFFICIALLY!*


"WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin *automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.*


The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.

But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.

...under a program dubbed the California New Motor Voter Act. Signed into law in October 2015, the new statute requires the DMV to forward records for all eligible applicants to the Secretary of State’s Office for registration unless those applicants elect not to register to vote."
Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically



Turns out I was right all along.

Certainly makes every Democrat apologist in this thread look like fools, huh?


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> "The fact is that DACA is a phony issue, as Democrats love more Latin Americans, as likely Democratic voters. (*Whether they are technically qualified to vote legally as citizens is irrelevant. *This is a better way to rig elections than enumerating the dead, as Lyndon Johnson famously used to do in Texas in the ’40s.)"
> Democrats Squander Chance To End Second Civil War In Advance of November - The New York Sun


The phony issue is cutting taxes before funding government; only the right wing does that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

This was one of the comments under the article quoted above.

"This has been the plan all along. But is actually wonderful news! The federal government no longer needs to even try to prove that* illegals are voting by the MILLIONS in Kalifornia. *It will now be a matter of fact and Kalifonia will be openly corrupting voting integrity and it's ability to corrupt federal voting in presidential elections must be denied. Soon afterwards the entire Kalifornia executive branch must be arrested and imprisoned."


Can't wait for the defenders of illegal aliens to show up....


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> This was one of the comments under the article quoted above.
> 
> "This has been the plan all along. But is actually wonderful news! The federal government no longer needs to even try to prove that* illegals are voting by the MILLIONS in Kalifornia. *It will now be a matter of fact and Kalifonia will be openly corrupting voting integrity and it's ability to corrupt federal voting in presidential elections must be denied. Soon afterwards the entire Kalifornia executive branch must be arrested and imprisoned."
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the defenders of illegal aliens to show up....


lousy management.  

why cuts taxes before making sure Government is funded?

the right wing.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Slyhunter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?
> 
> Read your post #2627, #2629 and  #2631.
> 
> You are the lowest class defective human being i ever encountered here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this fun, me running circles around you, and smashing the custard pies in your kisser????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just proved yourself a big STUPID LIAR and a very low class citizen. A real Trump supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check who is the liar.....meaning, let's prove it's you.
> 
> This is your post #2670:
> 
> " Didn’t you call others here scumbag ..."
> 
> 
> 
> And, no....I never used the term.
> 
> You did.
> 
> 
> Then, you posted this"
> "Read your post #2627, #2629 and #2631."
> 
> 
> How about you quote where I've used the vulgarity that you are  (in)famous for....
> 
> 
> What???
> 
> You can't?
> 
> Oh.......you are sooooo pathetic.
> 
> Not a good sign of mental health when you hear voices that aren't there....especially when the voices are yours.
> 
> The stress is gettin' to you, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out I'm right in everything I post......you, not so much.
> Isn't this fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good example of a SCUMBAG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a good example of a Liberal.
Click to expand...


I disagree, more like a good example of a snarky leftist political shill hack.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> *Now they're admitting it.....OFFICIALLY!*
> 
> 
> "WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin *automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.*
> 
> 
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> 
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
> 
> ...under a program dubbed the California New Motor Voter Act. Signed into law in October 2015, the new statute requires the DMV to forward records for all eligible applicants to the Secretary of State’s Office for registration unless those applicants elect not to register to vote."
> Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out I was right all along.
> 
> Certainly makes every Democrat apologist in this thread look like fools, huh?


LOLOL

Actually, prove you were wrong all along. All along, you’ve been claiming California *has been* using motor-voter laws to register illegal aliens to vote. Now you claim that will start happening in April.

You’re such an idiot.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now they're admitting it.....OFFICIALLY!*
> 
> 
> "WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin *automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.*
> 
> 
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> 
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
> 
> ...under a program dubbed the California New Motor Voter Act. Signed into law in October 2015, the new statute requires the DMV to forward records for all eligible applicants to the Secretary of State’s Office for registration unless those applicants elect not to register to vote."
> Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out I was right all along.
> 
> Certainly makes every Democrat apologist in this thread look like fools, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Actually, prove you were wrong all along. All along, you’ve been claiming California *has been* using motor-voter laws to register illegal aliens to vote. Now you claim that will start happening in April.
> 
> You’re such an idiot.
Click to expand...




I said 'Can't wait for the defenders of illegal aliens to show up....'


And....enter, stage Left.....one of the dunces.


Must  have taken Ugly a few minutes to wipe the egg off its face.
Shoulda' left it....it was an improvement.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now they're admitting it.....OFFICIALLY!*
> 
> 
> "WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin *automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.*
> 
> 
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> 
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
> 
> ...under a program dubbed the California New Motor Voter Act. Signed into law in October 2015, the new statute requires the DMV to forward records for all eligible applicants to the Secretary of State’s Office for registration unless those applicants elect not to register to vote."
> Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out I was right all along.
> 
> Certainly makes every Democrat apologist in this thread look like fools, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Actually, prove you were wrong all along. All along, you’ve been claiming California *has been* using motor-voter laws to register illegal aliens to vote. Now you claim that will start happening in April.
> 
> You’re such an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said 'Can't wait for the defenders of illegal aliens to show up....'
> 
> 
> And....enter, stage Left.....one of the dunces.
> 
> 
> Must  have taken Ugly a few minutes to wipe the egg off its face.
> Shoulda' left it....it was an improvement.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You poor thing. You’re so dumbfounded, you couldn’t even address the contents of my post.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now they're admitting it.....OFFICIALLY!*
> 
> 
> "WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin *automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.*
> 
> 
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> 
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
> 
> ...under a program dubbed the California New Motor Voter Act. Signed into law in October 2015, the new statute requires the DMV to forward records for all eligible applicants to the Secretary of State’s Office for registration unless those applicants elect not to register to vote."
> Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out I was right all along.
> 
> Certainly makes every Democrat apologist in this thread look like fools, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Actually, prove you were wrong all along. All along, you’ve been claiming California *has been* using motor-voter laws to register illegal aliens to vote. Now you claim that will start happening in April.
> 
> You’re such an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said 'Can't wait for the defenders of illegal aliens to show up....'
> 
> 
> And....enter, stage Left.....one of the dunces.
> 
> 
> Must  have taken Ugly a few minutes to wipe the egg off its face.
> Shoulda' left it....it was an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You poor thing. You’re so dumbfounded, you couldn’t even address the contents of my post.
Click to expand...




As I said from the beginning.....they always did it.

Now, they're admitting it by making it official.



But you've certainly fulfilled your mission: comic relief.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Faun and Charmin post so much alike, they could be the same poster.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun and Charmin post so much alike, they could be the same poster.




Truly a marriage made in........Gehenna


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now they're admitting it.....OFFICIALLY!*
> 
> 
> "WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin *automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.*
> 
> 
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> 
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
> 
> ...under a program dubbed the California New Motor Voter Act. Signed into law in October 2015, the new statute requires the DMV to forward records for all eligible applicants to the Secretary of State’s Office for registration unless those applicants elect not to register to vote."
> Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out I was right all along.
> 
> Certainly makes every Democrat apologist in this thread look like fools, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Actually, prove you were wrong all along. All along, you’ve been claiming California *has been* using motor-voter laws to register illegal aliens to vote. Now you claim that will start happening in April.
> 
> You’re such an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said 'Can't wait for the defenders of illegal aliens to show up....'
> 
> 
> And....enter, stage Left.....one of the dunces.
> 
> 
> Must  have taken Ugly a few minutes to wipe the egg off its face.
> Shoulda' left it....it was an improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You poor thing. You’re so dumbfounded, you couldn’t even address the contents of my post.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said from the beginning.....they always did it.
> 
> Now, they're admitting it by making it official.
> 
> 
> 
> But you've certainly fulfilled your mission: comic relief.
Click to expand...

LOL 

Your own link disagrees with you. It says they’ll start in April.


----------



## Faun

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun and Charmin post so much alike, they could be the same poster.


You should complain to a moderator. 

Then see a specialist about getting your reading comprehension fixed.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now they're admitting it.....OFFICIALLY!*
> 
> 
> "WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin *automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.*
> 
> 
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> 
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
> 
> ...under a program dubbed the California New Motor Voter Act. Signed into law in October 2015, the new statute requires the DMV to forward records for all eligible applicants to the Secretary of State’s Office for registration unless those applicants elect not to register to vote."
> Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out I was right all along.
> 
> Certainly makes every Democrat apologist in this thread look like fools, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Actually, prove you were wrong all along. All along, you’ve been claiming California *has been* using motor-voter laws to register illegal aliens to vote. Now you claim that will start happening in April.
> 
> You’re such an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said 'Can't wait for the defenders of illegal aliens to show up....'
> 
> 
> And....enter, stage Left.....one of the dunces.
> 
> 
> Must  have taken Ugly a few minutes to wipe the egg off its face.
> Shoulda' left it....it was an improvement.
Click to expand...

the right wing is for larger government.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Charmin post so much alike, they could be the same poster.
> 
> 
> 
> You should complain to a moderator.
> 
> Then see a specialist about getting your reading comprehension fixed.
Click to expand...


You should pull your head out of your colon, are you inspecting polyps, or just doing it for the feels?


----------



## Faun

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun and Charmin post so much alike, they could be the same poster.
> 
> 
> 
> You should complain to a moderator.
> 
> Then see a specialist about getting your reading comprehension fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pull your head out of your colon, are you inspecting polyps, or just doing it for the feels?
Click to expand...

LOL

I accept your unconditional surrender.


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## PoliticalChic

As this thread proves, illegals are encouraged to vote by the Democrats, and they have become bolder and bolder in their efforts.

Last night, Tucker Carlson showed 
a. illegals do not need proof of citizenship to register to vote in Illinois...
b. Now the Democrats who run Chicago are authorizing pretend proof of citizenship to illegals.


The first 5-10 minutes of the show is enlightening....


----------



## PoliticalChic

At 03:55
"there are only four states where you are required to provide proof of citizenship when you register to vote:
Kansas, Arizona, Alabama and Georgia......and only Kansan and Arizona have fully implemented the law."

"In the other 46 states, you don't need to provide proof of citizenship....all you need do is check a box.""

"....a Democrat electoral strategy..."



Exactly as I've said.


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## PoliticalChic

_Encouraging illegal aliens to vote in our elections is a corollary to ending American sovereignty.


Did I mention that this is a Democrat/Liberal goal???



*"Abolishing ICE Looks Likely To Become 2020 Campaign Issue For Democrats*
Once an idea limited to the far-left fringes, abolishing the nation’s immigration enforcement agency now looks likely to become a campaign issue in the Democrats’ 2020 presidential primary.

Former Hillary Clinton campaign spokesman Brian Fallon came out for abolishing the agency in January. “ICE operates as an unaccountable deportation force,” Fallon argued. “Dems running in 2020 should campaign on ending the agency in its current form.”
Abolishing ICE Looks Likely To Become 2020 Campaign Issue For Democrats



One more indication of how much Democrats hate America._


----------



## PoliticalChic

Here's a shocker:

*"More than a million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's licenses"*
More than 1 million undocumented immigrants have received driver's licenses, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced Wednesday.

Assembly Bill 60, authored by then-Assemblyman Luis Alejo in 2013, required California DMV offices to issue driver's licenses to undocumented immigrants as long as they can prove their identity and residence within the state. The law has led to 1,001,000 undocumented immigrants receiving licenses as of March 31 ...."
More than a million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's licenses


Will Hussein Obama return in to tell 'em all to go out and vote, as he did in 2016????


You betcha'!!!!!


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Here's a shocker:
> 
> *"More than a million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's licenses"*
> More than 1 million undocumented immigrants have received driver's licenses, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced Wednesday.
> 
> Assembly Bill 60, authored by then-Assemblyman Luis Alejo in 2013, required California DMV offices to issue driver's licenses to undocumented immigrants as long as they can prove their identity and residence within the state. The law has led to 1,001,000 undocumented immigrants receiving licenses as of March 31 ...."
> More than a million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's licenses
> 
> 
> Will Hussein Obama return in to tell 'em all to go out and vote, as he did in 2016????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!


Means nothing when you can simply manipulate low population red States for their electoral votes.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Here's a shocker:
> 
> *"More than a million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's licenses"*
> More than 1 million undocumented immigrants have received driver's licenses, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced Wednesday.
> 
> Assembly Bill 60, authored by then-Assemblyman Luis Alejo in 2013, required California DMV offices to issue driver's licenses to undocumented immigrants as long as they can prove their identity and residence within the state. The law has led to 1,001,000 undocumented immigrants receiving licenses as of March 31 ...."
> More than a million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's licenses
> 
> 
> Will Hussein Obama return in to tell 'em all to go out and vote, as he did in 2016????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!



So? 
As of January 2015, California residents who cannot establish legal presence in the United States may apply for a driver's license if they can show eligible proof of identification and residency in the state. *These driver's licenses may not be used for identification purposes*. By law, no one may discriminate against a holder of an AB-60 license, or use this license to attempt to question the holder's citizenship or immigration status.​


----------



## Faun

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shocker:
> 
> *"More than a million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's licenses"*
> More than 1 million undocumented immigrants have received driver's licenses, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced Wednesday.
> 
> Assembly Bill 60, authored by then-Assemblyman Luis Alejo in 2013, required California DMV offices to issue driver's licenses to undocumented immigrants as long as they can prove their identity and residence within the state. The law has led to 1,001,000 undocumented immigrants receiving licenses as of March 31 ...."
> More than a million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's licenses
> 
> 
> Will Hussein Obama return in to tell 'em all to go out and vote, as he did in 2016????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> As of January 2015, California residents who cannot establish legal presence in the United States may apply for a driver's license if they can show eligible proof of identification and residency in the state. *These driver's licenses may not be used for identification purposes*. By law, no one may discriminate against a holder of an AB-60 license, or use this license to attempt to question the holder's citizenship or immigration status.​
Click to expand...



Poor, demented PoliticalHack. She’s too senile to grasp that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shocker:
> 
> *"More than a million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's licenses"*
> More than 1 million undocumented immigrants have received driver's licenses, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced Wednesday.
> 
> Assembly Bill 60, authored by then-Assemblyman Luis Alejo in 2013, required California DMV offices to issue driver's licenses to undocumented immigrants as long as they can prove their identity and residence within the state. The law has led to 1,001,000 undocumented immigrants receiving licenses as of March 31 ...."
> More than a million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's licenses
> 
> 
> Will Hussein Obama return in to tell 'em all to go out and vote, as he did in 2016????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> As of January 2015, California residents who cannot establish legal presence in the United States may apply for a driver's license if they can show eligible proof of identification and residency in the state. *These driver's licenses may not be used for identification purposes*. By law, no one may discriminate against a holder of an AB-60 license, or use this license to attempt to question the holder's citizenship or immigration status.​
Click to expand...





They vote, just as California (Democrats) intended, and as the snake, Obama told them to.

No real American supports either.


----------



## jillian

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.



there is no illegal alien vote, cut and paste queen. no matter how much you and your fellow liars want to pretend. you might want to take off some time, though. you sound unhinged.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no illegal alien vote, cut and paste queen. no matter how much you and your fellow liars want to pretend. you might want to take off some time, though. you sound unhinged.
Click to expand...





"...there is no illegal alien vote, ..."


Let's check.

1. How's this....LA Times:

 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


*2. "It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!*


*3. California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
*Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/

4. "..*. there is evidence that both foreign nationals who are lawfully present in the United States and illegal aliens have voted in recent elections*. During this election cycle, *noncitizens have been discovered on voter registration rolls *in both Virginia and Pennsylvania. 2 And the Office of the U.S. Attorney for the Western District of New York recently announced that it charged a Canadian woman with making a false claim to citizenship after she registered and voted in more than 20 elections.3

Several past elections – for the presidency and other offices – have been extremely close. Accordingly, *ballots cast by noncitizen voters have the potential to improperly alter the outcome of elections.* Consider how close the 2000 presidential election was.
*Could the outcome have been affected by noncitizen voting? The answer is yes."
Noncitizens, Voting Violations and U.S. Elections
*

*5. "Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes
A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.

As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.

The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration."
Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated*

*6. "Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*

“It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."

*7. "Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
… a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.

Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future.

“The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” reads Palmieri’s memo,…” Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration

“More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote



8. "WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin *automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.*

The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.

But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.

...under a program dubbed the California New Motor Voter Act. Signed into law in October 2015, the new statute requires the DMV to forward records for all eligible applicants to the Secretary of State’s Office for registration unless those applicants elect not to register to vote."
Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically"
Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically


*9. "Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote*
Thanks to a new poll, we now know that approximately 13% of illegal aliens vote. Since they are already criminals, stealing ID’s or using phony ID’s. lie to get welfare, steal jobs—why not vote as they to lose. Since they can not be deported or jailed, they have nothing to lose. Obama is protecting these law breakers. "
Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review



*10. "More than a million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's licenses"*
More than 1 million undocumented immigrants have received driver's licenses, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced Wednesday.

Assembly Bill 60, authored by then-Assemblyman Luis Alejo in 2013, required California DMV offices to issue driver's licenses to undocumented immigrants as long as they can prove their identity and residence within the state. The law has led to 1,001,000 undocumented immigrants receiving licenses as of March 31 ...."
More than a million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's licenses


Will Hussein Obama return in to tell 'em all to go out and vote, as he did in 2016????


You betcha'!!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no illegal alien vote, cut and paste queen. no matter how much you and your fellow liars want to pretend. you might want to take off some time, though. you sound unhinged.
Click to expand...





Post #2755 must really hurt, huh?


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shocker:
> 
> *"More than a million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's licenses"*
> More than 1 million undocumented immigrants have received driver's licenses, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced Wednesday.
> 
> Assembly Bill 60, authored by then-Assemblyman Luis Alejo in 2013, required California DMV offices to issue driver's licenses to undocumented immigrants as long as they can prove their identity and residence within the state. The law has led to 1,001,000 undocumented immigrants receiving licenses as of March 31 ...."
> More than a million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's licenses
> 
> 
> Will Hussein Obama return in to tell 'em all to go out and vote, as he did in 2016????
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> As of January 2015, California residents who cannot establish legal presence in the United States may apply for a driver's license if they can show eligible proof of identification and residency in the state. *These driver's licenses may not be used for identification purposes*. By law, no one may discriminate against a holder of an AB-60 license, or use this license to attempt to question the holder's citizenship or immigration status.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They vote, just as California (Democrats) intended, and as the snake, Obama told them to.
> 
> No real American supports either.
Click to expand...

Yet the GOP won and the illegal vote allegation falls to pieces..


----------



## Faun

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no illegal alien vote, cut and paste queen. no matter how much you and your fellow liars want to pretend. you might want to take off some time, though. you sound unhinged.
Click to expand...

Be careful with what PoliticalHack posts -- what she posts comes from porn sites.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no illegal alien vote, cut and paste queen. no matter how much you and your fellow liars want to pretend. you might want to take off some time, though. you sound unhinged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post #2755 must really hurt, huh?
Click to expand...

Why would this hurt ... ?

1. How's this....LA Times:

"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they [U.S. citizens] will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two​


----------



## jillian

Faun said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no illegal alien vote, cut and paste queen. no matter how much you and your fellow liars want to pretend. you might want to take off some time, though. you sound unhinged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be careful with what PoliticalHack posts -- what she posts comes from porn sites.
Click to expand...


is that why I'm getting all kinds of messages saying this site is phishing?


----------



## Faun

jillian said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no illegal alien vote, cut and paste queen. no matter how much you and your fellow liars want to pretend. you might want to take off some time, though. you sound unhinged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be careful with what PoliticalHack posts -- what she posts comes from porn sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is that why I'm getting all kinds of messages saying this site is phishing?
Click to expand...

Could be.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Top judge: Backlog of illegal immigration court cases over 1 million, delayed deportations 684,000
The backlog of cases jumped under former President Obama as did the backlog of deportations, which is 684,583."
Top judge: Backlog of illegal immigration court cases over 1 million, delayed deportations 684,000*



After all.....the illegals had to be here for the election.


----------



## basquebromance

50 percent of children have an immigrant parent. we need to look out for these folks.


----------



## PoliticalChic

basquebromance said:


> 50 percent of children have an immigrant parent. we need to look out for these folks.





This thread is not about immigrants.

Focus like a laser.....read the title.

*Illegal* aliens.

Don't be a Liberal....er, a dunce.


----------



## basquebromance

PoliticalChic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 percent of children have an immigrant parent. we need to look out for these folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about immigrants.
> 
> Focus like a laser.....read the title.
> 
> *Illegal* aliens.
> 
> Don't be a Liberal....er, a dunce.
Click to expand...


i'll need a Red Bull to become more focused!


----------



## PoliticalChic

basquebromance said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 percent of children have an immigrant parent. we need to look out for these folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about immigrants.
> 
> Focus like a laser.....read the title.
> 
> *Illegal* aliens.
> 
> Don't be a Liberal....er, a dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll need a Red Bull to become more focused!
Click to expand...




It's a trap set by the Left, who control the media and the schools......

They attempt to blur the line ....or simply pretend that this is about immigrants.


----------



## basquebromance

PoliticalChic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 percent of children have an immigrant parent. we need to look out for these folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about immigrants.
> 
> Focus like a laser.....read the title.
> 
> *Illegal* aliens.
> 
> Don't be a Liberal....er, a dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll need a Red Bull to become more focused!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a trap set by the Left, who control the media and the schools......
> 
> They attempt to blur the line ....or simply pretend that this is about immigrants.
Click to expand...


Liberals want open borders yet live in gated communities


----------



## Dschrute3

Obviously the Democratic Party has sold American Citizens out. It's gone all-in on placating foreign interests. The Party sees millions of future loyal Democrat Voters in Illegals. It's so shocking so many don't understand that. The Democratic Party has thrown American Citizens overboard. A vote for a Democrat, is a vote against their own interests. It is what it is.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.



The source is questionable at best :






*RIGHT-CENTER BIAS*


These media sources are slightly to moderately conservative in bias. They often publish factual information that utilizes loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes) to favor conservative causes. These sources are generally trustworthy for information, but may require further investigation. See all Right-Center sources.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.


Alex Jones??

Did 3 million undocumented immigrants vote in 2016?


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Jones??
> 
> Did 3 million undocumented immigrants vote in 2016?
Click to expand...




Stop lying.


Here's Hillary's aide admitting it:

*"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*

*To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*


*Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*

*Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 17309367 





PoliticalChic said:


> and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....




We already know you are lying right there.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Jones??
> 
> Did 3 million undocumented immigrants vote in 2016?
Click to expand...




Did you just complain about sources......and provide this??????


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 17309367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already know you are lying right there.
Click to expand...




Who's 'we'??


You have a tapeworm????


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 17309367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already know you are lying right there.
Click to expand...



You know I never lie.


In the video that I provided, Neil Cavuoto is amazed that the President of the United States encourages such illegality:

CAVUTO: I cant believe I heard what I heard.   It’s very clear the question is about illegals who may vote and afraid they might be reported to border security. You’re illegal, you cannot vote. And the President of the United States is saying ‘don’t worry no one will be spying on you or catching you.’

Whether you’re for the President or against the President… whether you’re pro immigration reform or anti-immigration reform, you’re ignoring the fact you’ve been questioned about illegal voting which you cant do. Why? because you’re not a citizen of this country.

This is the uncut 30 second segment clearly meant to encourage illegality.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Jones??
> 
> Did 3 million undocumented immigrants vote in 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> 
> Here's Hillary's aide admitting it:
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
Click to expand...



Where is the plan to get illegal votes for Democrats, idiot?


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Jones??
> 
> Did 3 million undocumented immigrants vote in 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> 
> Here's Hillary's aide admitting it:
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the plan to get illegal votes for Democrats, idiot?
Click to expand...


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic, post: 17309367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already know you are lying right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I never lie.
> 
> 
> In the video that I provided, Neil Cavuoto is amazed that the President of the United States encourages such illegality:
> 
> CAVUTO: I cant believe I heard what I heard.   It’s very clear the question is about illegals who may vote and afraid they might be reported to border security. You’re illegal, you cannot vote. And the President of the United States is saying ‘don’t worry no one will be spying on you or catching you.’
> 
> Whether you’re for the President or against the President… whether you’re pro immigration reform or anti-immigration reform, you’re ignoring the fact you’ve been questioned about illegal voting which you cant do. Why? because you’re not a citizen of this country.
> 
> This is the uncut 30 second segment clearly meant to encourage illegality.
Click to expand...

Obama still does not encourage illegals to vote. You have to tamper with the tape to get Obama to say that?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 19837132 





PoliticalChic said:


> Who's 'we'??



Sane, honest, patriots. That's who.

Why do you keep running from our threads?


----------



## Slyhunter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The source is questionable at best :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIGHT-CENTER BIAS*
> 
> 
> These media sources are slightly to moderately conservative in bias. They often publish factual information that utilizes loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes) to favor conservative causes. These sources are generally trustworthy for information, but may require further investigation. See all Right-Center sources.
Click to expand...

At least those on the right tell the truth unlike those on the left.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The source is questionable at best :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIGHT-CENTER BIAS*
> 
> 
> These media sources are slightly to moderately conservative in bias. They often publish factual information that utilizes loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes) to favor conservative causes. These sources are generally trustworthy for information, but may require further investigation. See all Right-Center sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least those on the right tell the truth unlike those on the left.
Click to expand...


----------



## Slyhunter

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic, post: 17309367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already know you are lying right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I never lie.
> 
> 
> In the video that I provided, Neil Cavuoto is amazed that the President of the United States encourages such illegality:
> 
> CAVUTO: I cant believe I heard what I heard.   It’s very clear the question is about illegals who may vote and afraid they might be reported to border security. You’re illegal, you cannot vote. And the President of the United States is saying ‘don’t worry no one will be spying on you or catching you.’
> 
> Whether you’re for the President or against the President… whether you’re pro immigration reform or anti-immigration reform, you’re ignoring the fact you’ve been questioned about illegal voting which you cant do. Why? because you’re not a citizen of this country.
> 
> This is the uncut 30 second segment clearly meant to encourage illegality.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama still does not encourage illegals to vote. You have to tamper with the tape to get Obama to say that?
Click to expand...

Dude you stupider than stupid to not see that in that video.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Jones??
> 
> Did 3 million undocumented immigrants vote in 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> 
> Here's Hillary's aide admitting it:
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the plan to get illegal votes for Democrats, idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Anyone who actually believes that his statement was actually in direct  response tp her question is too stupid be alive.


----------



## Slyhunter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Jones??
> 
> Did 3 million undocumented immigrants vote in 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> 
> Here's Hillary's aide admitting it:
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the plan to get illegal votes for Democrats, idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who actually believes that his statement was actually in direct  response tp her question is too stupid be alive.
Click to expand...

She asked question, he answered question. It's not rocket science.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Jones??
> 
> Did 3 million undocumented immigrants vote in 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> 
> Here's Hillary's aide admitting it:
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the plan to get illegal votes for Democrats, idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who actually believes that his statement was actually in direct  response tp her question is too stupid be alive.
Click to expand...

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/obama-encouraged-illegal-aliens-to-vote/








> The claim originates from an interview with Obama published on 3 November 2016, in which millennial actress Gina Rodriguez asked the president about a number of issues facing young Latinos. Many of the outrage posts were written around a video in which the majority of the president’s response was edited out to give the misleading impression that Obama was urging undocumented immigrants to vote illegally:





> In the full interview, it’s clear Obama is urging Latino citizens to vote in order to give voice to members of their community who are precluded from doing so by lack of citizenship, not urging non-citizens to vote illegally. Rodriguez’s question seems to be addressing a fear that voting will result in scrutiny on one’s family which could result in deportation of undocumented relatives:



Plus the video originated from World Net Daily   World Net Daily (WND) - Media Bias/Fact Check





*RIGHT BIAS*




> These media sources are *moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy*. See all Right Bias sources.



Do you still want to talk about exactly who is stupid ?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Jones??
> 
> Did 3 million undocumented immigrants vote in 2016?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> 
> Here's Hillary's aide admitting it:
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the plan to get illegal votes for Democrats, idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who actually believes that his statement was actually in direct  response tp her question is too stupid be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She asked question, he answered question. It's not rocket science.
Click to expand...

And you sure ain't a rocket scientist. Are you always that easily fooled? You are probably the victim of a scam every other day. On the days that you were not scammed, no one tried to scam you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Jones??
> 
> Did 3 million undocumented immigrants vote in 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> 
> Here's Hillary's aide admitting it:
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the plan to get illegal votes for Democrats, idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who actually believes that his statement was actually in direct  response tp her question is too stupid be alive.
Click to expand...



Watch me smash this custard pie in your kisser:


**




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]
*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]




OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all,* when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.

*[When you vote.....even though you are illegal and can't vote]*_

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Jones??
> 
> Did 3 million undocumented immigrants vote in 2016?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> 
> Here's Hillary's aide admitting it:
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the plan to get illegal votes for Democrats, idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who actually believes that his statement was actually in direct  response tp her question is too stupid be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/obama-encouraged-illegal-aliens-to-vote/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The claim originates from an interview with Obama published on 3 November 2016, in which millennial actress Gina Rodriguez asked the president about a number of issues facing young Latinos. Many of the outrage posts were written around a video in which the majority of the president’s response was edited out to give the misleading impression that Obama was urging undocumented immigrants to vote illegally:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the full interview, it’s clear Obama is urging Latino citizens to vote in order to give voice to members of their community who are precluded from doing so by lack of citizenship, not urging non-citizens to vote illegally. Rodriguez’s question seems to be addressing a fear that voting will result in scrutiny on one’s family which could result in deportation of undocumented relatives:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus the video originated from World Net Daily   World Net Daily (WND) - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIGHT BIAS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These media sources are *moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy*. See all Right Bias sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you still want to talk about exactly who is stupid ?
Click to expand...





Gads, you're a dunce.

Snopes is a Left wing organ.

*"The Daily Mail Snopes Story And Fact Checking The Fact Checkers"*
The Daily Mail Snopes Story And Fact Checking The Fact Checkers




The video I provided allows you to hear Hussein Obama tell illegal aliens...."undocumented citizens" ......that it's just fine to go and vote......after all, he says..."when you vote, you're a citizen."



Did I mention that you're a dunce?


----------



## jillian

basquebromance said:


> 50 percent of children have an immigrant parent. we need to look out for these folks.



the wacko is an immigrant. talk about self-hating.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 percent of children have an immigrant parent. we need to look out for these folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wacko is an immigrant. talk about self-hating.
Click to expand...




And there is the Liberal lie yet again.

No one cares when immigrants, vote.

All of us legal immigrants do.....with no fear of the police coming after us.


But when you Liberals flood the nation with illegal aliens with absolutely no benefit to America, and with the only benefit to you being that they vote Democrat.......that's proof that you hate America.



Illegal aliens increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans....and decrease the security of our nation.

Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic, post: 17309367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already know you are lying right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's 'we'??
> 
> 
> You have a tapeworm????
Click to expand...

We... as in everyone on the forum.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic said:


> The video I provided allows you to hear Hussein Obama tell illegal aliens...."undocumented citizens" ......that it's just fine to go and vote......after all, he says..."when you vote, you're a citizen."



No it Doesn't. You lie.

We've seen the transcript. Obama is speaking to a US citizen.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic, post: 17309367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already know you are lying right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I never lie.
> 
> 
> In the video that I provided, Neil Cavuoto is amazed that the President of the United States encourages such illegality:
> 
> CAVUTO: I cant believe I heard what I heard.   It’s very clear the question is about illegals who may vote and afraid they might be reported to border security. You’re illegal, you cannot vote. And the President of the United States is saying ‘don’t worry no one will be spying on you or catching you.’
> 
> Whether you’re for the President or against the President… whether you’re pro immigration reform or anti-immigration reform, you’re ignoring the fact you’ve been questioned about illegal voting which you cant do. Why? because you’re not a citizen of this country.
> 
> This is the uncut 30 second segment clearly meant to encourage illegality.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama still does not encourage illegals to vote. You have to tamper with the tape to get Obama to say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude you stupider than stupid to not see that in that video.
Click to expand...

Liar...

*Obama:* _"what is important for Latino *citizens *is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote*."_


----------



## jillian

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 percent of children have an immigrant parent. we need to look out for these folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wacko is an immigrant. talk about self-hating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is the Liberal lie yet again.
> 
> No one cares when immigrants, vote.
> 
> All of us legal immigrants do.....with no fear of the police coming after us.
> 
> 
> But when you Liberals flood the nation with illegal aliens with absolutely no benefit to America, and with the only benefit to you being that they vote Democrat.......that's proof that you hate America.
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans....and decrease the security of our nation.
> 
> Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.
Click to expand...


keep on lying. 

you're a sad little thing, aren't you.


----------



## jillian

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The video I provided allows you to hear Hussein Obama tell illegal aliens...."undocumented citizens" ......that it's just fine to go and vote......after all, he says..."when you vote, you're a citizen."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it Doesn't. You lie.
> 
> We've seen the transcript. Obama is speaking to a US citezen.
Click to expand...


she's pathologic


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 percent of children have an immigrant parent. we need to look out for these folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wacko is an immigrant. talk about self-hating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is the Liberal lie yet again.
> 
> No one cares when immigrants, vote.
> 
> All of us legal immigrants do.....with no fear of the police coming after us.
> 
> 
> But when you Liberals flood the nation with illegal aliens with absolutely no benefit to America, and with the only benefit to you being that they vote Democrat.......that's proof that you hate America.
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans....and decrease the security of our nation.
> 
> Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> keep on lying.
> 
> you're a sad little thing, aren't you.
Click to expand...




Where's the lie????



Here, from the LATimes:

. "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two




So that we don't lose sight of what this thread has revealed, let's review:


1. California is the state with the largest number of illegal aliens


2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses


3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._


4. The main issue in this election was whether illegal aliens would be allowed to remain in this country....so of course they's rush to the polls to vote for Bill's wife.


5. Imbeciles....Democrats.....maintain that these honest, law-abiding non-citizens (illegal aliens) would never break the law and vote....even though they did just that to get here......
...and...

....even though the snake, Obama, told them to and that there'd be no repercussions.


6. Millions of illegal aliens voted for the loser, and Americans made Donald Trump the President.

QED


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The video I provided allows you to hear Hussein Obama tell illegal aliens...."undocumented citizens" ......that it's just fine to go and vote......after all, he says..."when you vote, you're a citizen."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it Doesn't. You lie.
> 
> We've seen the transcript. Obama is speaking to a US citezen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she's pathologic
Click to expand...



Speaking of pathologies.....are you still a Democrat, even though they are the anti-Semitic party????


----------



## Slyhunter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> 
> Here's Hillary's aide admitting it:
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the plan to get illegal votes for Democrats, idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who actually believes that his statement was actually in direct  response tp her question is too stupid be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She asked question, he answered question. It's not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you sure ain't a rocket scientist. Are you always that easily fooled? You are probably the victim of a scam every other day. On the days that you were not scammed, no one tried to scam you.
Click to expand...

Political Chic got your number dude.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the plan to get illegal votes for Democrats, idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who actually believes that his statement was actually in direct  response tp her question is too stupid be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She asked question, he answered question. It's not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you sure ain't a rocket scientist. Are you always that easily fooled? You are probably the victim of a scam every other day. On the days that you were not scammed, no one tried to scam you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political Chic got your number dude.
Click to expand...



Thank you!

But....really, how tough is it to eviscerate a dunce who puts two terms that are opposites, together as his avi?


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who actually believes that his statement was actually in direct  response tp her question is too stupid be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She asked question, he answered question. It's not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you sure ain't a rocket scientist. Are you always that easily fooled? You are probably the victim of a scam every other day. On the days that you were not scammed, no one tried to scam you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political Chic got your number dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> But....really, how tough is it to eviscerate a dunce who puts two terms that are opposites, together as his avi?
Click to expand...

Are you trying to tell us that "_Progressive_" and "_Patriot_" are "opposites" - mutually exclusive terms?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who actually believes that his statement was actually in direct  response tp her question is too stupid be alive.
> 
> 
> 
> She asked question, he answered question. It's not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you sure ain't a rocket scientist. Are you always that easily fooled? You are probably the victim of a scam every other day. On the days that you were not scammed, no one tried to scam you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political Chic got your number dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> But....really, how tough is it to eviscerate a dunce who puts two terms that are opposites, together as his avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to tell us that "_Progressive_" and "_Patriot_" are "opposites" - mutually exclusive terms?
Click to expand...



Exactly.



But only if the 'patriot' in question refers to agreement with the Founders of this nation.


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Are you trying to tell us that "_Progressive_" and "_Patriot_" are "opposites" - mutually exclusive terms?
> 
> 
> 
> *Exactly*. But only if the 'patriot' in question refers to agreement with the Founders of this nation.
Click to expand...

Your Honor, the Prosecution rests.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Are you trying to tell us that "_Progressive_" and "_Patriot_" are "opposites" - mutually exclusive terms?
> 
> 
> 
> *Exactly*. But only if the 'patriot' in question refers to agreement with the Founders of this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Honor, the Prosecution rests.
Click to expand...



Why don't you articulate your position....and, if it runs counter to mine, I'll educate you.

But hurry.....the Yankees play at 8.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the plan to get illegal votes for Democrats, idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who actually believes that his statement was actually in direct  response tp her question is too stupid be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She asked question, he answered question. It's not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you sure ain't a rocket scientist. Are you always that easily fooled? You are probably the victim of a scam every other day. On the days that you were not scammed, no one tried to scam you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political Chic got your number dude.
Click to expand...

Lies don’t get anyone’s number.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> 
> Here's Hillary's aide admitting it:
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the plan to get illegal votes for Democrats, idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who actually believes that his statement was actually in direct  response tp her question is too stupid be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/obama-encouraged-illegal-aliens-to-vote/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The claim originates from an interview with Obama published on 3 November 2016, in which millennial actress Gina Rodriguez asked the president about a number of issues facing young Latinos. Many of the outrage posts were written around a video in which the majority of the president’s response was edited out to give the misleading impression that Obama was urging undocumented immigrants to vote illegally:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the full interview, it’s clear Obama is urging Latino citizens to vote in order to give voice to members of their community who are precluded from doing so by lack of citizenship, not urging non-citizens to vote illegally. Rodriguez’s question seems to be addressing a fear that voting will result in scrutiny on one’s family which could result in deportation of undocumented relatives:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus the video originated from World Net Daily   World Net Daily (WND) - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIGHT BIAS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These media sources are *moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy*. See all Right Bias sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you still want to talk about exactly who is stupid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a dunce.
> 
> Snopes is a Left wing organ.
> 
> *"The Daily Mail Snopes Story And Fact Checking The Fact Checkers"*
> The Daily Mail Snopes Story And Fact Checking The Fact Checkers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video I provided allows you to hear Hussein Obama tell illegal aliens...."undocumented citizens" ......that it's just fine to go and vote......after all, he says..."when you vote, you're a citizen."
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that you're a dunce?
Click to expand...

Yeah well  Daily Mail - Media Bias/Fact Check








> These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias source



The fact that you seem to believe that video and do not understand how easily something like that can be doctored is just pathetic..


----------



## Faun

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the plan to get illegal votes for Democrats, idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who actually believes that his statement was actually in direct  response tp her question is too stupid be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/obama-encouraged-illegal-aliens-to-vote/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The claim originates from an interview with Obama published on 3 November 2016, in which millennial actress Gina Rodriguez asked the president about a number of issues facing young Latinos. Many of the outrage posts were written around a video in which the majority of the president’s response was edited out to give the misleading impression that Obama was urging undocumented immigrants to vote illegally:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the full interview, it’s clear Obama is urging Latino citizens to vote in order to give voice to members of their community who are precluded from doing so by lack of citizenship, not urging non-citizens to vote illegally. Rodriguez’s question seems to be addressing a fear that voting will result in scrutiny on one’s family which could result in deportation of undocumented relatives:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus the video originated from World Net Daily   World Net Daily (WND) - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIGHT BIAS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These media sources are *moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy*. See all Right Bias sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you still want to talk about exactly who is stupid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a dunce.
> 
> Snopes is a Left wing organ.
> 
> *"The Daily Mail Snopes Story And Fact Checking The Fact Checkers"*
> The Daily Mail Snopes Story And Fact Checking The Fact Checkers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video I provided allows you to hear Hussein Obama tell illegal aliens...."undocumented citizens" ......that it's just fine to go and vote......after all, he says..."when you vote, you're a citizen."
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that you're a dunce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah well  Daily Mail - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias source
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you seem to believe that video and do not understand how easily something like that can be doctored is just pathetic..
Click to expand...

If the video actually portrayed what they claimed, they wouldn’t have to link edited versions which cut out the part where Obama says illegals can’t vote.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who actually believes that his statement was actually in direct  response tp her question is too stupid be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She asked question, he answered question. It's not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you sure ain't a rocket scientist. Are you always that easily fooled? You are probably the victim of a scam every other day. On the days that you were not scammed, no one tried to scam you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political Chic got your number dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> But....really, how tough is it to eviscerate a dunce who puts two terms that are opposites, together as his avi?
Click to expand...

Holy shit! Really? So you can't deal with the facts and logic that I present so you have to resort to an ad-homonym .If you think that you have eviscerated me, it is just more evidence of your mental illness.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._


Stop lying PLEASE!!

New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 19837522 





PoliticalChic said:


> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> _
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*



I already shot that shitbrained argument down on the thread you ran away from. 

It's an unfounded fear you idiot. That is exactly why Obama is telling Gina , a citizen herself, that those fears are unfounded. 

So it's time to run again, Chic. 


PoliticalChic, post: 19837522 





PoliticalChic said:


> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? _


_
_
So you post the truth again. 

That's Gina. Gina is a US citizen. Gina asked 

"if I vote".  

And Obama responded 

"when you vote? you are a citizen yourself."

You and Cavuto heard her say "If they vote" ...

So we know your ears and eyes lie to you. 

Now ttat we see you have read what Gina really asked - we know without a shadow of a doubt that you are a liar - and your Cavuto is just another rightwing dumbass.


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Are you trying to tell us that "_Progressive_" and "_Patriot_" are "opposites" - mutually exclusive terms?
> 
> 
> 
> *Exactly*. But only if the 'patriot' in question refers to agreement with the Founders of this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Honor, the Prosecution rests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you articulate your position....and, if it runs counter to mine, I'll educate you.
> 
> But hurry.....the Yankees play at 8.
Click to expand...

No need.

We've each made our meaning _quite_ clear.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
Click to expand...




Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????


Pop-Quiz!


Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:


"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org




 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...


Every state allows non citizens to get driver's licenses...Every single one. Every single state is required to provide voter registration forms at motor vehicle offices. 

Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas voted for Trump in Wisconsin and Michigan.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Are you trying to tell us that "_Progressive_" and "_Patriot_" are "opposites" - mutually exclusive terms?
> 
> 
> 
> *Exactly*. But only if the 'patriot' in question refers to agreement with the Founders of this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Honor, the Prosecution rests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you articulate your position....and, if it runs counter to mine, I'll educate you.
> 
> But hurry.....the Yankees play at 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need.
> 
> We've each made our meaning _quite_ clear.
Click to expand...




You're not the only one with a fear that facts may force them to reconsider their worldview.

I can wait until you're prepared to learn.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every state allows non citizens to get driver's licenses...Every single one. Every single state is required to provide voter registration forms at motor vehicle offices.
> 
> Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas voted for Trump in Wisconsin and Michigan.
Click to expand...




So I can put you down as agreeing with the premise of this thread......illegal aliens vote



Now.....assuming arguendo that your post is 100%, which would be the greater threat....."Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas".....or.....


....the millions of illegal aliens from Mexico that the Democrats
a. enticed into the nation

b. told to go and vote in the presidential election



Take your time.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every state allows non citizens to get driver's licenses...Every single one. Every single state is required to provide voter registration forms at motor vehicle offices.
> 
> Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas voted for Trump in Wisconsin and Michigan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can put you down as agreeing with the premise of this thread......illegal aliens vote
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....assuming arguendo that your post is 100%, which would be the greater threat....."Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas".....or.....
> 
> 
> ....the millions of illegal aliens from Mexico that the Democrats
> a. enticed into the nation
> 
> b. told to go and vote in the presidential election
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time.
Click to expand...


The premise of this thread is a lie. Non citizens are not automatically registered to vote through California's new Motor Voter system. Only those applying or renewing as citizens are automatically registered to vote.

I went to a DMV and watched the process. It's awesome! It makes my job so much easier and is saving the taxpayers money! I have cut my staffing needs by two thirds since getting away from paper forms at the DMV. I used to get huge packets of paper forms from our local DMVs every day. Now I get two paper DMV forms a week, maybe.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every state allows non citizens to get driver's licenses...Every single one. Every single state is required to provide voter registration forms at motor vehicle offices.
> 
> Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas voted for Trump in Wisconsin and Michigan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can put you down as agreeing with the premise of this thread......illegal aliens vote
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....assuming arguendo that your post is 100%, which would be the greater threat....."Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas".....or.....
> 
> 
> ....the millions of illegal aliens from Mexico that the Democrats
> a. enticed into the nation
> 
> b. told to go and vote in the presidential election
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The premise of this thread is a lie. Non citizens are not automatically registered to vote through California's new Motor Voter system. Only those applying or renewing as citizens are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I went to a DMV and watched the process. It's awesome! It makes my job so much easier and is saving the taxpayers money! I have cut my staffing needs by two thirds since getting away from paper forms at the DMV. I used to get huge packets of paper forms from our local DMVs every day. Now I get two paper DMV forms a week, maybe.
Click to expand...





Wow!


Took no time at all to get you running off with your tail between your legs!




Wanna 'nother chance?


Now.....assuming arguendo that your post is 100%, which would be the greater threat....."Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas".....or.....


....the millions of illegal aliens from Mexico that the Democrats
a. enticed into the nation

b. told to go and vote in the presidential election


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every state allows non citizens to get driver's licenses...Every single one. Every single state is required to provide voter registration forms at motor vehicle offices.
> 
> Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas voted for Trump in Wisconsin and Michigan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can put you down as agreeing with the premise of this thread......illegal aliens vote
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....assuming arguendo that your post is 100%, which would be the greater threat....."Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas".....or.....
> 
> 
> ....the millions of illegal aliens from Mexico that the Democrats
> a. enticed into the nation
> 
> b. told to go and vote in the presidential election
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The premise of this thread is a lie. Non citizens are not automatically registered to vote through California's new Motor Voter system. Only those applying or renewing as citizens are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I went to a DMV and watched the process. It's awesome! It makes my job so much easier and is saving the taxpayers money! I have cut my staffing needs by two thirds since getting away from paper forms at the DMV. I used to get huge packets of paper forms from our local DMVs every day. Now I get two paper DMV forms a week, maybe.
Click to expand...




What a fabrication.

a. You Democrat foot soldiers are practiced in the willing suspension of disbelief.

The truth......every effort of the Democrat Party is geared toward bringing in illegal aliens to vote....
They even admit it:
*"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*

*Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
*Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*

How easily your party makes liars out of you.




b.  The three element to convict for criminality are *'Motive, Means, and Opportunity."
*
All three are present and evident in *the illegal alien voting that Obama not only ignored...but outright vindicated with a promise of no investigations....*
and lying liberals claim as their popular vote 'victory.'
*There was no such victory: illegal alien votes don't count.*

*The Motive* for pretending that illegal aliens don't sway our elections is simple: power.
*The Means:* There are several ways, the most blatant is to issue photo driver's licenses.
*Opportunity* was there at every voting precinct where Democrats were workers.




c. An example:
*"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*

“It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, *DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens *based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."

“More specifically, it is our understanding that some *DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers,* including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote





d. Bottom line: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*

There is no other benefit to this nation.
None.
Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.
It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. After all, *Obama told them to get out and vote.*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
Click to expand...

And this somehow negates the proof that I posted showing that undocumented people are issued a special drivers licence that clearly states that it is for no other purpose but driving ?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every state allows non citizens to get driver's licenses...Every single one. Every single state is required to provide voter registration forms at motor vehicle offices.
> 
> Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas voted for Trump in Wisconsin and Michigan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can put you down as agreeing with the premise of this thread......illegal aliens vote
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....assuming arguendo that your post is 100%, which would be the greater threat....."Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas".....or.....
> 
> 
> ....the millions of illegal aliens from Mexico that the Democrats
> a. enticed into the nation
> 
> b. told to go and vote in the presidential election
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The premise of this thread is a lie. Non citizens are not automatically registered to vote through California's new Motor Voter system. Only those applying or renewing as citizens are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I went to a DMV and watched the process. It's awesome! It makes my job so much easier and is saving the taxpayers money! I have cut my staffing needs by two thirds since getting away from paper forms at the DMV. I used to get huge packets of paper forms from our local DMVs every day. Now I get two paper DMV forms a week, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabrication.
> 
> a. You Democrat foot soldiers are practiced in the willing suspension of disbelief.
> 
> The truth......every effort of the Democrat Party is geared toward bringing in illegal aliens to vote....
> They even admit it:
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b.  The three element to convict for criminality are *'Motive, Means, and Opportunity."
> *
> All three are present and evident in *the illegal alien voting that Obama not only ignored...but outright vindicated with a promise of no investigations....*
> and lying liberals claim as their popular vote 'victory.'
> *There was no such victory: illegal alien votes don't count.*
> 
> *The Motive* for pretending that illegal aliens don't sway our elections is simple: power.
> *The Means:* There are several ways, the most blatant is to issue photo driver's licenses.
> *Opportunity* was there at every voting precinct where Democrats were workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c. An example:
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> 
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, *DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens *based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some *DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers,* including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d. Bottom line: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. After all, *Obama told them to get out and vote.*
Click to expand...

Red State and the Daily Caller


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this somehow negates the proof that I posted showing that undocumented people are issued a special drivers licence that clearly states that it is for no other purpose but driving ?
Click to expand...




Clearly to whom?


Your history and reality lesson:

"It is enough that the people know there was an election. The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything."
Joseph Stalin


In this case.....the Democrats who peruse those drivers licenses.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every state allows non citizens to get driver's licenses...Every single one. Every single state is required to provide voter registration forms at motor vehicle offices.
> 
> Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas voted for Trump in Wisconsin and Michigan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can put you down as agreeing with the premise of this thread......illegal aliens vote
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....assuming arguendo that your post is 100%, which would be the greater threat....."Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas".....or.....
> 
> 
> ....the millions of illegal aliens from Mexico that the Democrats
> a. enticed into the nation
> 
> b. told to go and vote in the presidential election
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The premise of this thread is a lie. Non citizens are not automatically registered to vote through California's new Motor Voter system. Only those applying or renewing as citizens are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I went to a DMV and watched the process. It's awesome! It makes my job so much easier and is saving the taxpayers money! I have cut my staffing needs by two thirds since getting away from paper forms at the DMV. I used to get huge packets of paper forms from our local DMVs every day. Now I get two paper DMV forms a week, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabrication.
> 
> a. You Democrat foot soldiers are practiced in the willing suspension of disbelief.
> 
> The truth......every effort of the Democrat Party is geared toward bringing in illegal aliens to vote....
> They even admit it:
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b.  The three element to convict for criminality are *'Motive, Means, and Opportunity."
> *
> All three are present and evident in *the illegal alien voting that Obama not only ignored...but outright vindicated with a promise of no investigations....*
> and lying liberals claim as their popular vote 'victory.'
> *There was no such victory: illegal alien votes don't count.*
> 
> *The Motive* for pretending that illegal aliens don't sway our elections is simple: power.
> *The Means:* There are several ways, the most blatant is to issue photo driver's licenses.
> *Opportunity* was there at every voting precinct where Democrats were workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c. An example:
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> 
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, *DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens *based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some *DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers,* including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d. Bottom line: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. After all, *Obama told them to get out and vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red State and the Daily Caller
Click to expand...



You expect the truth from the Liberal house organs?


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every state allows non citizens to get driver's licenses...Every single one. Every single state is required to provide voter registration forms at motor vehicle offices.
> 
> Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas voted for Trump in Wisconsin and Michigan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can put you down as agreeing with the premise of this thread......illegal aliens vote
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....assuming arguendo that your post is 100%, which would be the greater threat....."Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas".....or.....
> 
> 
> ....the millions of illegal aliens from Mexico that the Democrats
> a. enticed into the nation
> 
> b. told to go and vote in the presidential election
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The premise of this thread is a lie. Non citizens are not automatically registered to vote through California's new Motor Voter system. Only those applying or renewing as citizens are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I went to a DMV and watched the process. It's awesome! It makes my job so much easier and is saving the taxpayers money! I have cut my staffing needs by two thirds since getting away from paper forms at the DMV. I used to get huge packets of paper forms from our local DMVs every day. Now I get two paper DMV forms a week, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabrication.
> 
> a. You Democrat foot soldiers are practiced in the willing suspension of disbelief.
> 
> The truth......every effort of the Democrat Party is geared toward bringing in illegal aliens to vote....
> They even admit it:
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b.  The three element to convict for criminality are *'Motive, Means, and Opportunity."
> *
> All three are present and evident in *the illegal alien voting that Obama not only ignored...but outright vindicated with a promise of no investigations....*
> and lying liberals claim as their popular vote 'victory.'
> *There was no such victory: illegal alien votes don't count.*
> 
> *The Motive* for pretending that illegal aliens don't sway our elections is simple: power.
> *The Means:* There are several ways, the most blatant is to issue photo driver's licenses.
> *Opportunity* was there at every voting precinct where Democrats were workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c. An example:
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> 
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, *DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens *based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some *DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers,* including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d. Bottom line: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. After all, *Obama told them to get out and vote.*
Click to expand...


The Jennifer Palmieri memo has nothing to do with non citizens voting. Why do you feel compelled to lie for Trump’s ego?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every state allows non citizens to get driver's licenses...Every single one. Every single state is required to provide voter registration forms at motor vehicle offices.
> 
> Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas voted for Trump in Wisconsin and Michigan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can put you down as agreeing with the premise of this thread......illegal aliens vote
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....assuming arguendo that your post is 100%, which would be the greater threat....."Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas".....or.....
> 
> 
> ....the millions of illegal aliens from Mexico that the Democrats
> a. enticed into the nation
> 
> b. told to go and vote in the presidential election
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The premise of this thread is a lie. Non citizens are not automatically registered to vote through California's new Motor Voter system. Only those applying or renewing as citizens are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I went to a DMV and watched the process. It's awesome! It makes my job so much easier and is saving the taxpayers money! I have cut my staffing needs by two thirds since getting away from paper forms at the DMV. I used to get huge packets of paper forms from our local DMVs every day. Now I get two paper DMV forms a week, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabrication.
> 
> a. You Democrat foot soldiers are practiced in the willing suspension of disbelief.
> 
> The truth......every effort of the Democrat Party is geared toward bringing in illegal aliens to vote....
> They even admit it:
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b.  The three element to convict for criminality are *'Motive, Means, and Opportunity."
> *
> All three are present and evident in *the illegal alien voting that Obama not only ignored...but outright vindicated with a promise of no investigations....*
> and lying liberals claim as their popular vote 'victory.'
> *There was no such victory: illegal alien votes don't count.*
> 
> *The Motive* for pretending that illegal aliens don't sway our elections is simple: power.
> *The Means:* There are several ways, the most blatant is to issue photo driver's licenses.
> *Opportunity* was there at every voting precinct where Democrats were workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c. An example:
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> 
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, *DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens *based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some *DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers,* including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d. Bottom line: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. After all, *Obama told them to get out and vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jennifer Palmieri memo has nothing to do with non citizens voting. Why do you feel compelled to lie for Trump’s ego?
Click to expand...




I never do.

But you can't seem to post without lying.


*"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*

*Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
*Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*

How easily your party makes liars out of you.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every state allows non citizens to get driver's licenses...Every single one. Every single state is required to provide voter registration forms at motor vehicle offices.
> 
> Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas voted for Trump in Wisconsin and Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can put you down as agreeing with the premise of this thread......illegal aliens vote
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....assuming arguendo that your post is 100%, which would be the greater threat....."Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas".....or.....
> 
> 
> ....the millions of illegal aliens from Mexico that the Democrats
> a. enticed into the nation
> 
> b. told to go and vote in the presidential election
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The premise of this thread is a lie. Non citizens are not automatically registered to vote through California's new Motor Voter system. Only those applying or renewing as citizens are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I went to a DMV and watched the process. It's awesome! It makes my job so much easier and is saving the taxpayers money! I have cut my staffing needs by two thirds since getting away from paper forms at the DMV. I used to get huge packets of paper forms from our local DMVs every day. Now I get two paper DMV forms a week, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabrication.
> 
> a. You Democrat foot soldiers are practiced in the willing suspension of disbelief.
> 
> The truth......every effort of the Democrat Party is geared toward bringing in illegal aliens to vote....
> They even admit it:
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b.  The three element to convict for criminality are *'Motive, Means, and Opportunity."
> *
> All three are present and evident in *the illegal alien voting that Obama not only ignored...but outright vindicated with a promise of no investigations....*
> and lying liberals claim as their popular vote 'victory.'
> *There was no such victory: illegal alien votes don't count.*
> 
> *The Motive* for pretending that illegal aliens don't sway our elections is simple: power.
> *The Means:* There are several ways, the most blatant is to issue photo driver's licenses.
> *Opportunity* was there at every voting precinct where Democrats were workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c. An example:
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> 
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, *DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens *based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some *DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers,* including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d. Bottom line: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. After all, *Obama told them to get out and vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jennifer Palmieri memo has nothing to do with non citizens voting. Why do you feel compelled to lie for Trump’s ego?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never do.
> 
> But you can't seem to post without lying.
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
Click to expand...


You’re either lying or stupid, I don’t care which. The memo wasn’t about non citizens voting. 
 http://www.newsweek.com/daca-memo-democrats-2018-outrage-775988
_ 66 percent of Latino voters that year agreed that new immigration legislation was “extremely important.” In the memo, the Democratic group said failing Latinos as a "true ally" could cost them the 2018 election.

Chuck Rocha, a Democratic strategist and founder of a political consulting firm, Solidarity Strategies, told Newsweek that Latino voters will have massive influence in the next election, so politicians who fail to reflect their beliefs_


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I can put you down as agreeing with the premise of this thread......illegal aliens vote
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....assuming arguendo that your post is 100%, which would be the greater threat....."Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas".....or.....
> 
> 
> ....the millions of illegal aliens from Mexico that the Democrats
> a. enticed into the nation
> 
> b. told to go and vote in the presidential election
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The premise of this thread is a lie. Non citizens are not automatically registered to vote through California's new Motor Voter system. Only those applying or renewing as citizens are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I went to a DMV and watched the process. It's awesome! It makes my job so much easier and is saving the taxpayers money! I have cut my staffing needs by two thirds since getting away from paper forms at the DMV. I used to get huge packets of paper forms from our local DMVs every day. Now I get two paper DMV forms a week, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabrication.
> 
> a. You Democrat foot soldiers are practiced in the willing suspension of disbelief.
> 
> The truth......every effort of the Democrat Party is geared toward bringing in illegal aliens to vote....
> They even admit it:
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b.  The three element to convict for criminality are *'Motive, Means, and Opportunity."
> *
> All three are present and evident in *the illegal alien voting that Obama not only ignored...but outright vindicated with a promise of no investigations....*
> and lying liberals claim as their popular vote 'victory.'
> *There was no such victory: illegal alien votes don't count.*
> 
> *The Motive* for pretending that illegal aliens don't sway our elections is simple: power.
> *The Means:* There are several ways, the most blatant is to issue photo driver's licenses.
> *Opportunity* was there at every voting precinct where Democrats were workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c. An example:
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> 
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, *DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens *based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some *DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers,* including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d. Bottom line: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. After all, *Obama told them to get out and vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jennifer Palmieri memo has nothing to do with non citizens voting. Why do you feel compelled to lie for Trump’s ego?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never do.
> 
> But you can't seem to post without lying.
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re either lying or stupid, I don’t care which. The memo wasn’t about non citizens voting.
> http://www.newsweek.com/daca-memo-democrats-2018-outrage-775988
> _ 66 percent of Latino voters that year agreed that new immigration legislation was “extremely important.” In the memo, the Democratic group said failing Latinos as a "true ally" could cost them the 2018 election.
> 
> Chuck Rocha, a Democratic strategist and founder of a political consulting firm, Solidarity Strategies, told Newsweek that Latino voters will have massive influence in the next election, so politicians who fail to reflect their beliefs_
Click to expand...




Everybody needs a good laugh....

How about you explain this from the Palmieri memo....

*"....how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
*
*
And remember.....the laughter is at you.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The premise of this thread is a lie. Non citizens are not automatically registered to vote through California's new Motor Voter system. Only those applying or renewing as citizens are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I went to a DMV and watched the process. It's awesome! It makes my job so much easier and is saving the taxpayers money! I have cut my staffing needs by two thirds since getting away from paper forms at the DMV. I used to get huge packets of paper forms from our local DMVs every day. Now I get two paper DMV forms a week, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabrication.
> 
> a. You Democrat foot soldiers are practiced in the willing suspension of disbelief.
> 
> The truth......every effort of the Democrat Party is geared toward bringing in illegal aliens to vote....
> They even admit it:
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b.  The three element to convict for criminality are *'Motive, Means, and Opportunity."
> *
> All three are present and evident in *the illegal alien voting that Obama not only ignored...but outright vindicated with a promise of no investigations....*
> and lying liberals claim as their popular vote 'victory.'
> *There was no such victory: illegal alien votes don't count.*
> 
> *The Motive* for pretending that illegal aliens don't sway our elections is simple: power.
> *The Means:* There are several ways, the most blatant is to issue photo driver's licenses.
> *Opportunity* was there at every voting precinct where Democrats were workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c. An example:
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> 
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, *DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens *based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some *DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers,* including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d. Bottom line: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. After all, *Obama told them to get out and vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jennifer Palmieri memo has nothing to do with non citizens voting. Why do you feel compelled to lie for Trump’s ego?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never do.
> 
> But you can't seem to post without lying.
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re either lying or stupid, I don’t care which. The memo wasn’t about non citizens voting.
> http://www.newsweek.com/daca-memo-democrats-2018-outrage-775988
> _ 66 percent of Latino voters that year agreed that new immigration legislation was “extremely important.” In the memo, the Democratic group said failing Latinos as a "true ally" could cost them the 2018 election.
> 
> Chuck Rocha, a Democratic strategist and founder of a political consulting firm, Solidarity Strategies, told Newsweek that Latino voters will have massive influence in the next election, so politicians who fail to reflect their beliefs_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody needs a good laugh....
> 
> How about you explain this from the Palmieri memo....
> 
> *"....how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *
> *
> And remember.....the laughter is at you.
Click to expand...


That statement isn’t from the memo. That is from the Red State hit piece.  You should read the actual memo.

https://cdn.americanprogressaction.org/content/uploads/2018/01/07111144/MemoOnDreamers.pdf

Why do you feel the need to lie for Trump’s ego?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabrication.
> 
> a. You Democrat foot soldiers are practiced in the willing suspension of disbelief.
> 
> The truth......every effort of the Democrat Party is geared toward bringing in illegal aliens to vote....
> They even admit it:
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b.  The three element to convict for criminality are *'Motive, Means, and Opportunity."
> *
> All three are present and evident in *the illegal alien voting that Obama not only ignored...but outright vindicated with a promise of no investigations....*
> and lying liberals claim as their popular vote 'victory.'
> *There was no such victory: illegal alien votes don't count.*
> 
> *The Motive* for pretending that illegal aliens don't sway our elections is simple: power.
> *The Means:* There are several ways, the most blatant is to issue photo driver's licenses.
> *Opportunity* was there at every voting precinct where Democrats were workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c. An example:
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> 
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, *DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens *based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some *DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers,* including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d. Bottom line: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. After all, *Obama told them to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jennifer Palmieri memo has nothing to do with non citizens voting. Why do you feel compelled to lie for Trump’s ego?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never do.
> 
> But you can't seem to post without lying.
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re either lying or stupid, I don’t care which. The memo wasn’t about non citizens voting.
> http://www.newsweek.com/daca-memo-democrats-2018-outrage-775988
> _ 66 percent of Latino voters that year agreed that new immigration legislation was “extremely important.” In the memo, the Democratic group said failing Latinos as a "true ally" could cost them the 2018 election.
> 
> Chuck Rocha, a Democratic strategist and founder of a political consulting firm, Solidarity Strategies, told Newsweek that Latino voters will have massive influence in the next election, so politicians who fail to reflect their beliefs_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody needs a good laugh....
> 
> How about you explain this from the Palmieri memo....
> 
> *"....how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."
> 
> *
> And remember.....the laughter is at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That statement isn’t from the memo. That is from the Red State hit piece.  You should read the actual memo.
> 
> https://cdn.americanprogressaction.org/content/uploads/2018/01/07111144/MemoOnDreamers.pdf
> 
> Why do you feel the need to lie for Trump’s ego?
Click to expand...




From the memo:

“The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” *

And“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize* Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond.”


Why do you feel the need to lie for the anti-America party, the Democrats?*


----------



## Faun

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I can put you down as agreeing with the premise of this thread......illegal aliens vote
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....assuming arguendo that your post is 100%, which would be the greater threat....."Thousands of Russians living on immigrant visas".....or.....
> 
> 
> ....the millions of illegal aliens from Mexico that the Democrats
> a. enticed into the nation
> 
> b. told to go and vote in the presidential election
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The premise of this thread is a lie. Non citizens are not automatically registered to vote through California's new Motor Voter system. Only those applying or renewing as citizens are automatically registered to vote.
> 
> I went to a DMV and watched the process. It's awesome! It makes my job so much easier and is saving the taxpayers money! I have cut my staffing needs by two thirds since getting away from paper forms at the DMV. I used to get huge packets of paper forms from our local DMVs every day. Now I get two paper DMV forms a week, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabrication.
> 
> a. You Democrat foot soldiers are practiced in the willing suspension of disbelief.
> 
> The truth......every effort of the Democrat Party is geared toward bringing in illegal aliens to vote....
> They even admit it:
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b.  The three element to convict for criminality are *'Motive, Means, and Opportunity."
> *
> All three are present and evident in *the illegal alien voting that Obama not only ignored...but outright vindicated with a promise of no investigations....*
> and lying liberals claim as their popular vote 'victory.'
> *There was no such victory: illegal alien votes don't count.*
> 
> *The Motive* for pretending that illegal aliens don't sway our elections is simple: power.
> *The Means:* There are several ways, the most blatant is to issue photo driver's licenses.
> *Opportunity* was there at every voting precinct where Democrats were workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c. An example:
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> 
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, *DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens *based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some *DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers,* including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d. Bottom line: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. After all, *Obama told them to get out and vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jennifer Palmieri memo has nothing to do with non citizens voting. Why do you feel compelled to lie for Trump’s ego?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never do.
> 
> But you can't seem to post without lying.
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re either lying or stupid, I don’t care which. The memo wasn’t about non citizens voting.
> http://www.newsweek.com/daca-memo-democrats-2018-outrage-775988
> _ 66 percent of Latino voters that year agreed that new immigration legislation was “extremely important.” In the memo, the Democratic group said failing Latinos as a "true ally" could cost them the 2018 election.
> 
> Chuck Rocha, a Democratic strategist and founder of a political consulting firm, Solidarity Strategies, told Newsweek that Latino voters will have massive influence in the next election, so politicians who fail to reflect their beliefs_
Click to expand...

Why choose?


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jennifer Palmieri memo has nothing to do with non citizens voting. Why do you feel compelled to lie for Trump’s ego?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never do.
> 
> But you can't seem to post without lying.
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re either lying or stupid, I don’t care which. The memo wasn’t about non citizens voting.
> http://www.newsweek.com/daca-memo-democrats-2018-outrage-775988
> _ 66 percent of Latino voters that year agreed that new immigration legislation was “extremely important.” In the memo, the Democratic group said failing Latinos as a "true ally" could cost them the 2018 election.
> 
> Chuck Rocha, a Democratic strategist and founder of a political consulting firm, Solidarity Strategies, told Newsweek that Latino voters will have massive influence in the next election, so politicians who fail to reflect their beliefs_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody needs a good laugh....
> 
> How about you explain this from the Palmieri memo....
> 
> *"....how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."
> 
> *
> And remember.....the laughter is at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That statement isn’t from the memo. That is from the Red State hit piece.  You should read the actual memo.
> 
> https://cdn.americanprogressaction.org/content/uploads/2018/01/07111144/MemoOnDreamers.pdf
> 
> Why do you feel the need to lie for Trump’s ego?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the memo:
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” *
> 
> And“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize* Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond.”
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to lie for the anti-America party, the Democrats?*
Click to expand...


So you're going with stupid over lying? Okay, you're stupid. The memo doesn't refer to non citizens voting


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never do.
> 
> But you can't seem to post without lying.
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re either lying or stupid, I don’t care which. The memo wasn’t about non citizens voting.
> http://www.newsweek.com/daca-memo-democrats-2018-outrage-775988
> _ 66 percent of Latino voters that year agreed that new immigration legislation was “extremely important.” In the memo, the Democratic group said failing Latinos as a "true ally" could cost them the 2018 election.
> 
> Chuck Rocha, a Democratic strategist and founder of a political consulting firm, Solidarity Strategies, told Newsweek that Latino voters will have massive influence in the next election, so politicians who fail to reflect their beliefs_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody needs a good laugh....
> 
> How about you explain this from the Palmieri memo....
> 
> *"....how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."
> 
> *
> And remember.....the laughter is at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That statement isn’t from the memo. That is from the Red State hit piece.  You should read the actual memo.
> 
> https://cdn.americanprogressaction.org/content/uploads/2018/01/07111144/MemoOnDreamers.pdf
> 
> Why do you feel the need to lie for Trump’s ego?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the memo:
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” *
> 
> And“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize* Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond.”
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to lie for the anti-America party, the Democrats?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going with stupid over lying? Okay, you're stupid. The memo doesn't refer to non citizens voting
Click to expand...






Yeah, it does.


From the memo:

“The fight to protect *Dreamers* is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” *

And“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize* Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond.”


Why do you feel the need to lie for the anti-America party, the Democrats?*


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re either lying or stupid, I don’t care which. The memo wasn’t about non citizens voting.
> http://www.newsweek.com/daca-memo-democrats-2018-outrage-775988
> _ 66 percent of Latino voters that year agreed that new immigration legislation was “extremely important.” In the memo, the Democratic group said failing Latinos as a "true ally" could cost them the 2018 election.
> 
> Chuck Rocha, a Democratic strategist and founder of a political consulting firm, Solidarity Strategies, told Newsweek that Latino voters will have massive influence in the next election, so politicians who fail to reflect their beliefs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody needs a good laugh....
> 
> How about you explain this from the Palmieri memo....
> 
> *"....how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."
> 
> *
> And remember.....the laughter is at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That statement isn’t from the memo. That is from the Red State hit piece.  You should read the actual memo.
> 
> https://cdn.americanprogressaction.org/content/uploads/2018/01/07111144/MemoOnDreamers.pdf
> 
> Why do you feel the need to lie for Trump’s ego?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the memo:
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” *
> 
> And“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize* Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond.”
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to lie for the anti-America party, the Democrats?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going with stupid over lying? Okay, you're stupid. The memo doesn't refer to non citizens voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it does.
> 
> 
> From the memo:
> 
> “The fight to protect *Dreamers* is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” *
> 
> And“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize* Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond.”
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to lie for the anti-America party, the Democrats?*
Click to expand...


You see things that aren't there. I guess that's not lying or stupid, just insane. Whew, glad that's figured out.


----------



## MrShangles

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no illegal alien vote, cut and paste queen. no matter how much you and your fellow liars want to pretend. you might want to take off some time, though. you sound unhinged.
Click to expand...


Obable did tell them that he would vote if he was them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody needs a good laugh....
> 
> How about you explain this from the Palmieri memo....
> 
> *"....how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."
> 
> *
> And remember.....the laughter is at you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That statement isn’t from the memo. That is from the Red State hit piece.  You should read the actual memo.
> 
> https://cdn.americanprogressaction.org/content/uploads/2018/01/07111144/MemoOnDreamers.pdf
> 
> Why do you feel the need to lie for Trump’s ego?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the memo:
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” *
> 
> And“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize* Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond.”
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to lie for the anti-America party, the Democrats?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going with stupid over lying? Okay, you're stupid. The memo doesn't refer to non citizens voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it does.
> 
> 
> From the memo:
> 
> “The fight to protect *Dreamers* is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” *
> 
> And“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize* Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond.”
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to lie for the anti-America party, the Democrats?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see things that aren't there. I guess that's not lying or stupid, just insane. Whew, glad that's figured out.
Click to expand...






*Revealing you as a lying fool is just too dang easy.*


From the memo:

“The fight to protect *Dreamers* is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,”*

And“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize* Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond.”


Soooo.....what is the relationship between the illegal aliens, the 'Dreamers'....and 'electoral success'???
C'mon....see if you can dig your way out of it.

Or....I can help.....
....just say 'please.'
*


----------



## Slyhunter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this somehow negates the proof that I posted showing that undocumented people are issued a special drivers licence that clearly states that it is for no other purpose but driving ?
Click to expand...

Doesn't change the fact that they are registering to vote.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this somehow negates the proof that I posted showing that undocumented people are issued a special drivers licence that clearly states that it is for no other purpose but driving ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that they are registering to vote.
Click to expand...

Bovine excrement. There is no credible evidence that undocumented PEOPLE or any none citizens are registered to vote. NONE


----------



## Slyhunter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this somehow negates the proof that I posted showing that undocumented people are issued a special drivers licence that clearly states that it is for no other purpose but driving ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that they are registering to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bovine excrement. There is no credible evidence that undocumented PEOPLE or any none citizens are registered to vote. NONE
Click to expand...

What's stopping them from registering to vote?
Nobody has to prove citizenship, they just have to HONESTLY answer a FUCKING question. Like the question on the tax form that asks if I had insurance or not. I lied said I did. I did not pay the penalty. Same thing. They lie and they register to vote.


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this somehow negates the proof that I posted showing that undocumented people are issued a special drivers licence that clearly states that it is for no other purpose but driving ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that they are registering to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bovine excrement. There is no credible evidence that undocumented PEOPLE or any none citizens are registered to vote. NONE
Click to expand...

anyone with a license was registered.  we have that evidence.  And now Chitown and Utah have new IDs with the same opportunities.  so yeah, the evidence is there.  The alderman have said so.


----------



## jillian

MrShangles said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no illegal alien vote, cut and paste queen. no matter how much you and your fellow liars want to pretend. you might want to take off some time, though. you sound unhinged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obable did tell them that he would vote if he was them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, I can't hear a thing you said because you're too stupid to spell PRESIDENT Obama's name properly.


----------



## Slyhunter

jillian said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no illegal alien vote, cut and paste queen. no matter how much you and your fellow liars want to pretend. you might want to take off some time, though. you sound unhinged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obable did tell them that he would vote if he was them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I can't hear a thing you said because you're too stupid to spell PRESIDENT Obama's name properly.
Click to expand...

It's easy, Hussein.


----------



## jillian

Slyhunter said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no illegal alien vote, cut and paste queen. no matter how much you and your fellow liars want to pretend. you might want to take off some time, though. you sound unhinged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obable did tell them that he would vote if he was them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I can't hear a thing you said because you're too stupid to spell PRESIDENT Obama's name properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy, Hussein.
Click to expand...


No moron.

Now tell us how trumpscum aren't bigots.

we'll wait.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this somehow negates the proof that I posted showing that undocumented people are issued a special drivers licence that clearly states that it is for no other purpose but driving ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that they are registering to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bovine excrement. There is no credible evidence that undocumented PEOPLE or any none citizens are registered to vote. NONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's stopping them from registering to vote?
> Nobody has to prove citizenship, they just have to HONESTLY answer a FUCKING question. Like the question on the tax form that asks if I had insurance or not. I lied said I did. I did not pay the penalty. Same thing. They lie and they register to vote.
Click to expand...

I honestly don't know how people can be as retarded as you and still breathe. Registering to vote in that fashion doesn't get one registered to vote. It's only an application submitted to the Secretary of State where they validate every request. Those who can't prove citizenship online are contacted for more information. Of those who still can't prove citizenship, they aren't registered. You people are dumber than dog shit falling for this nonsense; all because Trump wants to win the popular vote.


----------



## Faun

jillian said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no illegal alien vote, cut and paste queen. no matter how much you and your fellow liars want to pretend. you might want to take off some time, though. you sound unhinged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obable did tell them that he would vote if he was them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I can't hear a thing you said because you're too stupid to spell PRESIDENT Obama's name properly.
Click to expand...

They can't help themselves -- their brains stopped developing after the age of 4.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

jc456 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this somehow negates the proof that I posted showing that undocumented people are issued a special drivers licence that clearly states that it is for no other purpose but driving ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that they are registering to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bovine excrement. There is no credible evidence that undocumented PEOPLE or any none citizens are registered to vote. NONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anyone with a license was registered.  we have that evidence.  And now Chitown and Utah have new IDs with the same opportunities.  so yeah, the evidence is there.  The alderman have said so.
Click to expand...

http://www.projectvote.org/wp-content/uploads/Debunking-Non-Citizen-Voting-Feb-2017.pdf

DEBUNKING NON-CITIZEN VOTING February 2017
• Illegal voting by non-citizens is extremely rare: it is a problem dreamt up by politicians eager to implement Jim-Crow style tactics to deter America’s growing Latino electorate from voting.

• The notion that an undocumented alien would voluntarily enter the system—let alone risk a $10,000 fine, jail-time, or deportation—just to cast a single ballot in an American election is unlikely in the extreme. The idea that millions of such people do so is patently absurd.

• Karen Osborne, former elections director for Maricopa County, Arizona, said in 2013 that voter fraud is rare, and even rarer among illegal immigrants. “That just does not seem to be an issue,” Osborne said of the claim that illegal immigrants are voting. “They did not want to come out of the shadows. They don’t want to be involved with the government.” • The very few instances of non-citizen voting that have been proven have almost all been cases of legal residents—not undocumented people—who were confused about eligibility requirements.

• Following enactment of Arizona’s Proposition 200 (which included the state’s documentary proof of citizenship law), over 31,000 individuals were initially rejected for voter registration in Arizona between January 2005 and September 2007 because of a failure to comply with Proposition 200’s requirements. Only about 11,000 of these individuals were subsequently able to register to vote

. • In the litigation regarding Arizona’s proof of citizenship requirement, which culminated in the Supreme Court case Arizona v. Inter Tribal Council of Arizona, Arizona produced no evidence that the remaining 20,000 individuals who were barred by Proposition 200 from registering to vote were non-citizens, as opposed to individuals who simply were unable to furnish the requisite unreasonably burdened by Proposition 200’s documentation requirements.

• This drummed up fear, generated by partisan politicians, has real consequences: it excludes legitimate voters who do not have documentary proof of citizenship, such as elderly people, students living away from home, or married people who adopt the surname of their spouses.

• Further, proof-of-citizenship policies essentially quash community-based voter registration drives, which are responsible for reaching large numbers of potential voters at markets, churches, and other public places where one is unlikely to carry birth certificates and passports.

• After Donald Trump cited a misleading article about the possibility that millions of non-citizens were voting, the managers of the database cited in the article—researchers at Harvard and MIT—issued a blistering rebuke of the claim. “The likely percent of non-citizen voters in recent U.S. elections,” they concluded, “is 0.”


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

jc456 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this somehow negates the proof that I posted showing that undocumented people are issued a special drivers licence that clearly states that it is for no other purpose but driving ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that they are registering to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bovine excrement. There is no credible evidence that undocumented PEOPLE or any none citizens are registered to vote. NONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anyone with a license was registered.  we have that evidence.  And now Chitown and Utah have new IDs with the same opportunities.  so yeah, the evidence is there.  The alderman have said so.
Click to expand...

http://www.projectvote.org/wp-content/uploads/TheTruthAboutVoterFraud-Feb2017.pdf

What are the Most Important Things to Know?

• Multiple studies have proven that widespread or coordinated voter fraud, the kind that changes election outcomes, simply doesn’t happen in today’s America.

• Study after study has shown that voter fraud is extremely rare in the United States, and in-person voter fraud is so rare as to be almost non-existent.

• The real fraud is that politicians use false claims of “voter fraud” to sell Americans on policies that disenfranchise Americans: policies such as strict voter-ID and proof-of-citizenship requirements, reckless voter purges, and restrictions on voter registration efforts.

• Voter fraud allegations, on examination, turn out to be one of three things: errors by individual voters or election officials, pranks, or unsubstantiated accusations by a losing candidate.

• While there is no evidence that these rare instances of voter fraud pose a realistic danger to the democratic process, there is a mountain of evidence that the barriers to voting erected to combat so-called “voter fraud” are undermining our elections by making it harder for low-income and minority Americans to vote. 

• The voting system has procedures in place to prevent, detect, and punish fraud. In every state, voting if you are not eligible, or while impersonating another person, is a crime, with serious consequences. There is no reason to add extra barriers to the ballot box when we already have working deterrents in place that punish those who commit fraud with jail time and a hefty fine.

• The history of civil-rights progress in America is the history of expanding access to voting. There is a genuine need to modernize and expand America’s voter registration systems, but we need to make voting easier, not harder.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> 
> 
> And this somehow negates the proof that I posted showing that undocumented people are issued a special drivers licence that clearly states that it is for no other purpose but driving ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that they are registering to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bovine excrement. There is no credible evidence that undocumented PEOPLE or any none citizens are registered to vote. NONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's stopping them from registering to vote?
> Nobody has to prove citizenship, they just have to HONESTLY answer a FUCKING question. Like the question on the tax form that asks if I had insurance or not. I lied said I did. I did not pay the penalty. Same thing. They lie and they register to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly don't know how people can be as retarded as you and still breathe. Registering to vote in that fashion doesn't get one registered to vote. It's only an application submitted to the Secretary of State where they validate every request. Those who can't prove citizenship online are contacted for more information. Of those who still can't prove citizenship, they aren't registered. You people are dumber than dog shit falling for this nonsense; all because Trump wants to win the popular vote.
Click to expand...

Your the dumb one. They are asked to answer a question. proof is not required.


----------



## Montrovant

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this somehow negates the proof that I posted showing that undocumented people are issued a special drivers licence that clearly states that it is for no other purpose but driving ?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that they are registering to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bovine excrement. There is no credible evidence that undocumented PEOPLE or any none citizens are registered to vote. NONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's stopping them from registering to vote?
> Nobody has to prove citizenship, they just have to HONESTLY answer a FUCKING question. Like the question on the tax form that asks if I had insurance or not. I lied said I did. I did not pay the penalty. Same thing. They lie and they register to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly don't know how people can be as retarded as you and still breathe. Registering to vote in that fashion doesn't get one registered to vote. It's only an application submitted to the Secretary of State where they validate every request. Those who can't prove citizenship online are contacted for more information. Of those who still can't prove citizenship, they aren't registered. You people are dumber than dog shit falling for this nonsense; all because Trump wants to win the popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your* the dumb one. They are asked to answer a question. proof is not required.
Click to expand...


I don't know that I will ever tire of pointing out when someone uses the wrong version of your/you're when calling someone else dumb.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabrication.
> 
> a. You Democrat foot soldiers are practiced in the willing suspension of disbelief.
> 
> The truth......every effort of the Democrat Party is geared toward bringing in illegal aliens to vote....
> They even admit it:
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b.  The three element to convict for criminality are *'Motive, Means, and Opportunity."
> *
> All three are present and evident in *the illegal alien voting that Obama not only ignored...but outright vindicated with a promise of no investigations....*
> and lying liberals claim as their popular vote 'victory.'
> *There was no such victory: illegal alien votes don't count.*
> 
> *The Motive* for pretending that illegal aliens don't sway our elections is simple: power.
> *The Means:* There are several ways, the most blatant is to issue photo driver's licenses.
> *Opportunity* was there at every voting precinct where Democrats were workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c. An example:
> *"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*
> 
> “It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, *DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens *based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."
> 
> “More specifically, it is our understanding that some *DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers,* including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"
> Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d. Bottom line: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. After all, *Obama told them to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jennifer Palmieri memo has nothing to do with non citizens voting. Why do you feel compelled to lie for Trump’s ego?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never do.
> 
> But you can't seem to post without lying.
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration
> To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> How easily your party makes liars out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re either lying or stupid, I don’t care which. The memo wasn’t about non citizens voting.
> http://www.newsweek.com/daca-memo-democrats-2018-outrage-775988
> _ 66 percent of Latino voters that year agreed that new immigration legislation was “extremely important.” In the memo, the Democratic group said failing Latinos as a "true ally" could cost them the 2018 election.
> 
> Chuck Rocha, a Democratic strategist and founder of a political consulting firm, Solidarity Strategies, told Newsweek that Latino voters will have massive influence in the next election, so politicians who fail to reflect their beliefs_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody needs a good laugh....
> 
> How about you explain this from the Palmieri memo....
> 
> *"....how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."
> 
> *
> And remember.....the laughter is at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That statement isn’t from the memo. That is from the Red State hit piece.  You should read the actual memo.
> 
> https://cdn.americanprogressaction.org/content/uploads/2018/01/07111144/MemoOnDreamers.pdf
> 
> Why do you feel the need to lie for Trump’s ego?
Click to expand...



PolChic is too ignorant to understand how ignorant her posts are.


----------



## Slyhunter

Montrovant said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that they are registering to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Bovine excrement. There is no credible evidence that undocumented PEOPLE or any none citizens are registered to vote. NONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's stopping them from registering to vote?
> Nobody has to prove citizenship, they just have to HONESTLY answer a FUCKING question. Like the question on the tax form that asks if I had insurance or not. I lied said I did. I did not pay the penalty. Same thing. They lie and they register to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly don't know how people can be as retarded as you and still breathe. Registering to vote in that fashion doesn't get one registered to vote. It's only an application submitted to the Secretary of State where they validate every request. Those who can't prove citizenship online are contacted for more information. Of those who still can't prove citizenship, they aren't registered. You people are dumber than dog shit falling for this nonsense; all because Trump wants to win the popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your* the dumb one. They are asked to answer a question. proof is not required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know that I will ever tire of pointing out when someone uses the wrong version of your/you're when calling someone else dumb.
Click to expand...

not proof of lack of intelligence, just laziness.
Not everyone with intelligence is an english major.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Your the dumb one.


Irony is not a weapon to fuck with.



Slyhunter said:


> They are asked to answer a question. proof is not required.


Moron.... registering online is only an application. No one is automatically registered to vote without being vetted.

To register to vote you must complete a voter registration application on paper or online at RegisterToVote.ca.gov. When you register online, the system will search the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) database for your California driver license or identification card number, date of birth, and last four digits of your social security number. If your information is found and you authorize elections officials' use of your DMV signature, an electronic image of your DMV signature will be added to your voter registration application after you click "submit" at the end of the online application. If there is no signature on file with DMV, all of your information will be transmitted to your county elections office; you will just need to click "print," sign the paper application, and mail it. *Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility.*

Frequently Asked Questions | California Secretary of State​


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your the dumb one.
> 
> 
> 
> Irony is not a weapon to fuck with.
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are asked to answer a question. proof is not required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron.... registering online is only an application. No one is automatically registered to vote without being vetted.
> 
> To register to vote you must complete a voter registration application on paper or online at RegisterToVote.ca.gov. When you register online, the system will search the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) database for your California driver license or identification card number, date of birth, and last four digits of your social security number. If your information is found and you authorize elections officials' use of your DMV signature, an electronic image of your DMV signature will be added to your voter registration application after you click "submit" at the end of the online application. If there is no signature on file with DMV, all of your information will be transmitted to your county elections office; you will just need to click "print," sign the paper application, and mail it. *Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility.*
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | California Secretary of State​
Click to expand...

And one of the Frequently Asked question by the California Secretary of State is "are you a citizen of the US." and anyone who wants to can say Yes without proof.


----------



## Montrovant

Slyhunter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bovine excrement. There is no credible evidence that undocumented PEOPLE or any none citizens are registered to vote. NONE
> 
> 
> 
> What's stopping them from registering to vote?
> Nobody has to prove citizenship, they just have to HONESTLY answer a FUCKING question. Like the question on the tax form that asks if I had insurance or not. I lied said I did. I did not pay the penalty. Same thing. They lie and they register to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly don't know how people can be as retarded as you and still breathe. Registering to vote in that fashion doesn't get one registered to vote. It's only an application submitted to the Secretary of State where they validate every request. Those who can't prove citizenship online are contacted for more information. Of those who still can't prove citizenship, they aren't registered. You people are dumber than dog shit falling for this nonsense; all because Trump wants to win the popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your* the dumb one. They are asked to answer a question. proof is not required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know that I will ever tire of pointing out when someone uses the wrong version of your/you're when calling someone else dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not proof of lack of intelligence, just laziness.
> Not everyone with intelligence is an english major.
Click to expand...


Sorry, it remains funny when you post "Your the dumb one."  No need for you to be an English major.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your the dumb one.
> 
> 
> 
> Irony is not a weapon to fuck with.
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are asked to answer a question. proof is not required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron.... registering online is only an application. No one is automatically registered to vote without being vetted.
> 
> To register to vote you must complete a voter registration application on paper or online at RegisterToVote.ca.gov. When you register online, the system will search the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) database for your California driver license or identification card number, date of birth, and last four digits of your social security number. If your information is found and you authorize elections officials' use of your DMV signature, an electronic image of your DMV signature will be added to your voter registration application after you click "submit" at the end of the online application. If there is no signature on file with DMV, all of your information will be transmitted to your county elections office; you will just need to click "print," sign the paper application, and mail it. *Your county elections official will contact you when your voter registration application is approved or if more information is needed to confirm your eligibility.*
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | California Secretary of State​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And one of the Frequently Asked question by the California Secretary of State is "are you a citizen of the US." and anyone who wants to can say Yes without proof.
Click to expand...

No, you dumbfuck. 

Checking that box still does not get anyone registered to vote. Shit, I just showed you their FAQ page. It says it right there ... Applicants have to submit a California driver license OR identification card number AND their date of birth AND last four digits of their social security number.

IF someone does that, that data is fed electronically to determine verification. If that data is valid, the applicant is registered to vote.

Applicants need not submit any of that and still apply. Such folks are provided a temporary number while their application is processed. If they don't supply enough details for the Secretary of States office to verify eligibility, an elections office will contact the applicant in an effort to get the required information to determine eligibility. If they still can't confirm eligibility, their application is denied.

If fucking says that on their website.  No one is being registered to vote without being vetted.

Applicants can also lie on their application and enter false information ... that will fail the automated verification and they will be denied registration.

Typing "your" instead of "you're" wasn't laziness -- *you're* fucking retarded.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

So let's get this straight......

Corrupt Democrats & Progressives ILLEGALLY harbor ILLEGAL Immigrants in Sanctuary cities.....
They weaponize the IRS against the opposition
CHEAT and give their candidate the questions on Presidential debates
Run guns to Violent cartels
Create false charges to unseat a DULY ELECTED President who doesn't follow THEIR agenda

But we're supposed to believe they won't cheat in the elections?

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuure........anything you say.


----------



## Faun

BasicHumanUnit said:


> So let's get this straight......
> 
> Corrupt Democrats & Progressives ILLEGALLY harbor ILLEGAL Immigrants in Sanctuary cities.....
> They weaponize the IRS against the opposition
> CHEAT and give their candidate the questions on Presidential debates
> Run guns to Violent cartels
> Create false charges to unseat a DULY ELECTED President who doesn't follow THEIR agenda
> 
> But we're supposed to believe they won't cheat in the elections?
> 
> Suuuuuuuuuuuuuure........anything you say.


No one is asking you to believe anything -- only that you prove your delusions ..... so prove illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election......


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Faun said:


> No one is asking you to believe anything -- only that you prove your delusions ..... so prove illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election......



Be patient......sometimes CRIMES take time to expose....but when they are it ALL comes crashing down......Mueller with them.


----------



## Faun

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is asking you to believe anything -- only that you prove your delusions ..... so prove illegal aliens voted in the 2016 election......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be patient......sometimes CRIMES take time to expose....but when they do......
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm still waiting to find out who really killed JFK, according to some. No worries, take your time. Until you prove it, I'll just consider you a nut who believes in fairy tales.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Faun said:


> Until you prove it, I'll just consider you a nut who believes in fairy tales.



likewise


----------



## Faun

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm still waiting to find out who really killed JFK, according to some. No worries, take your time. Until you prove it, I'll just consider you a nut who believes in fairy tales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> likewise
Click to expand...

Oh? Unlike you, I've proven my claims.

I claim the law prevents illegals from being registered to vote and I've proved it, citing the law.

You claim illegals voted but can't prove it.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Temporary lack of evidence does not warrant dropping criminal cases.

You seem to be a fanatic who for some reason can't accept alternatives to what you have been told.

The Law supposedly prevents using the IRS against opposition groups.....but it was still done.
Law doesn't "prevent" anything.  People with integrity who uphold the law do.

Do gun laws prevent bad people from taking innocent lives.    The question is why do you have such absolute trust in people proven to be untrustworthy?

Given the facts, it would be illogical to conclude that there has not been significant illegal voting.
We are saying that we believe that will be proven in due course.   Had Hillary been elected, it may never have been possible.    Under Trump it is somewhat more possible but still there are many covering for corruption.    Just because you may agree with corruption does not change the fact that it is.


----------



## Slyhunter

Yes, Illegal Aliens Are Voting


----------



## Faun

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Temporary lack of evidence does not warrant dropping criminal cases.
> 
> You seem to be a fanatic who for some reason can't accept alternatives to what you have been told.
> 
> The Law supposedly prevents using the IRS against opposition groups.....but it was still done.
> Law doesn't "prevent" anything.  People with integrity who uphold the law do.
> 
> Do gun laws prevent bad people from taking innocent lives.    The question is why do you have such absolute trust in people proven to be untrustworthy?
> 
> Given the facts, it would be illogical to conclude that there has not been significant illegal voting.
> We are saying that we believe that will be proven in due course.   Had Hillary been elected, it may never have been possible.    Under Trump it is somewhat more possible but still there are many covering for corruption.    Just because you may agree with corruption does not change the fact that it is.


LOL

he claim is some 3 to 5 MILLION illegals voted in the election.... you yahoos can't find 1.

Any day now.... any day......


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Yes, Illegal Aliens Are Voting


That article states, _*"President Donald Trump has announced a major investigation"*_....

That article is 16 months old....

How many illegals did they find voting in 2016?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

MrShangles said:


> Obable did tell them that he would vote if he was them!



It was not a 'they' or 'them' it was a "you" as in the interviewer named Gina, US citizen. 

Exact words were "when YOU vote YOU are a citizen yourself" 

Why have you decided to be a liar?  

Here is the truth. You have it before you now. 

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
*1. President Obama did not encourage undocumented immigrants to vote.*Dozens of YouTube channels arerunning with an interview clip that, they allege, shows the president urging noncitizens to vote illegally. In fact, as Obama makes clear at three different points in the 30-second clip, he's speaking not to undocumented immigrants, but to their U.S.-born or naturalized children — who can and should legally vote, because they're U.S. citizens.

The interview, granted to the YouTube network MiTú, was intended to debunk voting myths in the Latino community; this specific question related to fears that any contact with the system may open up a legal voter's family to immigration scrutiny. These are Obama's remarks in full, with the relevant portions bolded:

First of all, when you vote, *you are a citizen yourself*. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for.

If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote … People are discouraged from voting, and part of *what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself.*You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote. But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$&&&&&

No, this video does not show Obama urging undocumented people to vote

You have see the truth. Now never lie again by changing Obama's words from "you" to "they".

You are already deplorable for not going to the source, the transcript, and repeating a deplorable lie.


----------



## skye

Illegals and dead people should not vote

GOD I hate the demrats! 

Why Americans allow these left scum to be in office???


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Slyhunter, post: 19843906





Slyhunter said:


> Same thing. They lie and they register to vote.



How do you know there are any "they's" out there lying, registering and voting, when you don't have one lick of physical evidence or valid research or Trumpo/Republican led inquiries into the problem?

What loser, nutjob, right wingers conjure up in their dishonest heads means nothing in reference to truth other than provide an outlet to channel hate, in a nonviolent way.

That's a bit of a socially redeeming benefit, I guess. But that's it. Spreading these kind of bigoted lies is still deplorable.

skye, post: 19846194 





skye said:


> Illegals and dead people should not vote
> 
> GOD I hate the demrats!
> 
> Why Americans allow these left scum to be in office???



Illegals don't vote, and anyone using dead people's ID to vote is very rare. 

The above applies to you too.


----------



## Faun

NotfooledbyW said:


> Slyhunter, post: 19843906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing. They lie and they register to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know there are any "they's" out there lying, registering and voting, when you don't have one lick of physical evidence or valid research or Trumpo/Republican led inquiries into the problem?
> 
> What loser, nutjob, right wingers conjure up in their dishonest heads means nothing in reference to truth other than provide an outlet to channel hate, in a nonviolent way.
> 
> That's a bit of a socially redeeming benefit, I guess. But that's it. Spreading these kind of bigoted lies is still deplorable.
> 
> skye, post: 19846194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals and dead people should not vote
> 
> GOD I hate the demrats!
> 
> Why Americans allow these left scum to be in office???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegals don't vote, and anyone using dead people's ID to vote is very rare.
> 
> The above applies to you too.
Click to expand...

Evidence? Conservatives don’t need no stinkin’ evidence.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. They and a dozen other states give illegals IDs and driver's licenses
> 
> 
> 3. When they sign up for driver's licenses, they are automatically registered to vote.
> That is, after all, the _raison d'être for Democrats giving them driver's licenses and IDs, and enticing them into the country._
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying PLEASE!!
> 
> New California law gives undocumented immigrants driver's licenses - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you believe in the tooth fairy, too....you dunce????
> 
> 
> Pop-Quiz!
> 
> 
> Now....first the reading comprehension part of the test:
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this somehow negates the proof that I posted showing that undocumented people are issued a special drivers licence that clearly states that it is for no other purpose but driving ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that they are registering to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bovine excrement. There is no credible evidence that undocumented PEOPLE or any none citizens are registered to vote. NONE
Click to expand...



And here we have an example of Rule # 1.....every word from a Leftist is a lie.


1. “If there is a recount in Michigan and Trump loses by a few votes, then it’s very plausible that *noncitizen voting made a big difference*. Hopefully, it doesn’t come to that.”


Richman was the co-author of a 2014 study that looked at noncitizen voting in the 2008 and 2010 elections. In the comparable presidential election year, the Old Dominion study determined 6.4 percent on noncitizens in the United States voted in the 2008 presidential election, and about 81 percent of those voters backed Democrat Barack Obama.


Richman applied those numbers to 2016:


_The basic assumptions on which the extrapolation is based are that 6.4 percent of noncitizens voted, and that of the noncitizens who voted, 81.8 percent voted for Clinton and 17.5 percent voted for Trump. … 6.4 percent turnout among the roughly 20.3 million noncitizen adults in the U.S. would add only 834,318 votes to Clinton’s popular vote margin. This is little more than a third of the total margin. … Is it plausible that noncitizen votes added to Clinton’s margin? Yes. Is it plausible that noncitizen votes account for the entire nationwide popular vote margin held by Clinton? Not at all._



“An issue of concern is that so many have voted that are not legally supposed to,” Miller told reporters in a conference call Monday.




Beyond the noncitizens voting study from Old Dominion, Miller pointed to the Pew study from 2012 that found 24 million voter registration records in the United States, or about 1 in 8, were “significantly inaccurate or no longer valid.”


The Pew study further found “1.8 million deceased individuals are listed as voters,” that “12 million records contain an incorrect address,” and that “2.75 million people have registrations in more than one state.”



“If 10 percent of noncitizens voted, it would likely make a popular vote difference,” Camarota told The Daily Signal. “It’s not the Electoral College [Trump] is upset about. It’s the popular vote. I wish he wouldn’t focus on it. Bill Clinton got just 43 percent of the vote in 1992. How many states did he win more than 50 percent of the vote in?”


Trump could be correct about the number of illegal votes, but there is no way to know, said Hans von Spakovsky, senior legal fellow with The Heritage Foundation who focuses on voter integrity issues."

Impact of Noncitizen Voters on the 2016 Election





2. "Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization.

If true, this would mean that Donald Trump still won the contest despite widespread vote fraud and almost certainly won the popular vote.

“We have verified more than three million votes cast by non-citizens,” tweeted Phillips after reporting that the group had completed an analysis of a database of 180 million voter registrations."
Report: Three Million Votes in Presidential Election Cast by Illegal Aliens

. How many of the absentee ballots are from the military....and who do you imagine (I almost said 'think') they voted for?




*3. "Claims of votes by the dead, felons cloud North Carolina governor race"
Claims of votes by the dead, felons cloud North Carolina governor race*



*4. Criminal President Obama Encourages Illegal Aliens to Vote – Promises No Repercussions (VIDEO)*



**




*5. "Illegal Voters Uncovered in Philly Are ‘Tip of the Iceberg’
Law firm uncovers illegal immigrants, convicted felons on rolls — and some have voted in crucial swing state*
He said there is no way to know how many non-citizens might be registered to vote in Philadelphia, let alone in the rest of politically crucial Pennsylvania.

*“This is just the tip of the iceberg. Who knows how many are on and don’t ask to be taken off?”*

“This is just the tip of the iceberg,” he said. “Who knows how many are on and don’t ask to be taken off?”

Illegal Voters Uncovered in Philly Are ‘Tip of the Iceberg’


6. "*12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally"  12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org*



*7. "If * you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... they will be registered as having no party preference. "  http://www..com/politics/la-pol-ca-dmv-voter-registration-20160509-snap-story.html



"With the law about to hit the two-year mark, the California Department of Motor Vehicles announced that 806,000 illegal aliens have been granted driver licenses, according to the Bay Area’s _Mercury News_. 14,000 of those licenses were issued in November of this year.


In 2017, new motor voter law AB 1461 will go into effect, automatically registering most licensed California drivers to vote. As the _Mercury News_ points out, concerns have been raised about the crossover of AB60 *illegal alien licensees being illegally registered to vote as a result.* Some lawmakers have claimed there are safeguards against such a case."

California Licenses 800K Illegal Aliens as Motor Voter Law Looms - Breitbart





Did I mention that only an imbecile would put 'progressive' and 'patriot' together?

They are opposites.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> *5. "Illegal Voters Uncovered in Philly Are ‘Tip of the Iceberg’
> Law firm uncovers illegal immigrants, convicted felons on rolls — and some have voted in crucial swing state*
> He said there is no way to know how many non-citizens might be registered to vote in Philadelphia, let alone in the rest of politically crucial Pennsylvania.
> 
> *“This is just the tip of the iceberg. Who knows how many are on and don’t ask to be taken off?”*
> 
> “This is just the tip of the iceberg,” he said. “Who knows how many are on and don’t ask to be taken off?”
> 
> Illegal Voters Uncovered in Philly Are ‘Tip of the Iceberg’





> LifeZette has been linked to several controversies surrounding conspiracy theories and the 2016 presidential election.
> 
> Two weeks before the 2016 presidential election, the website posted a video about voting machines possibly being compromised because of links to a company tied to liberal billionaire George Soros.[12] The story that the machines were linked to Soros, which was found to be false, was also reported in numerous media outlets including _The Daily Caller_, Fox News, Newsmax, and _The Epoch Times_.[_citation needed_]



_L_


> _ifeZette_ also published a video titled "Clinton Body Count", which promoted conspiracy theories regarding Bill and Hillary Clinton.[13] _LifeZette_ removed the video and later released a statement saying that "[t]he video was made in jest, and merely noted that the theories existed," comparing them to viral videos made by "left-leaning digital outlets like BuzzFeed."[14] In September, the website published a since-removed article entitled "10 People Under the Clinton Curse", which said that it was "hard to deny that being close with the Clintons could kill you."[15]
> 
> In August 2017, it was alleged by multiple LifeZette employees that CEO Peter Anthony made sexually inappropriate comments about the publication's female staffers, which he denied.[16] LifeZette - Wikipedia


----------



## basquebromance

The left always references the Statue of liberty as the "symbol of immigration", that the statue would "welcome" them as they passed it on their way to Ellis Island. But the funny thing is that actually proves our point - The Statue of liberty "welcomed" LEGAL immigrants


----------



## PoliticalChic

basquebromance said:


> The left always references the Statue of liberty as the "symbol of immigration", that the statue would "welcome" them as they passed it on their way to Ellis Island. But the funny thing is that actually proves our point - The Statue of liberty "welcomed" LEGAL immigrants




Your post is spot on.

The Democrats/Liberals need to pretend that the issue is 'immigration.'
It isn't......it's illegal immigration.....what they have admitted is necessary for their political survival.



Now....not to be picky....but, between 1886, when the Statue was dedicated, until 1918, no documentation was required to enter the United States.
So, there was no 'illegal immigration.'

The problem began with the Progressives who wanted income taxes and a welfare state.

The Progressives had been focused on forcing the “money class” to pay “in proportion to their ability to pay…’ which, essentially was the first half of *“From each according to his ability, to each according to his need.” *From each according to his ability, to each according to his needs - Wikipedia


The Progressives launched a campaign culminated with the ratification of the 16th Amendment, in 1913.
In 1964 they changed the immigration system to flood the nation with the third world, because they recognized that this was a goldmine of votes.
Obama proved his by telling illegal aliens to vote in the election.....he actually said "when you vote, you're a citizen.'


----------



## NotfooledbyW

"Election administrators have reported that eligible Americans will even respond that they are not citizens to jury service questionnaires just to get out of jury duty."

"Americans check the wrong box for citizenship or do not check any box at all."

PolChic's researcher count these as non-citizens in some cases, falsely inflating illegals voting numbers in their research.

Their research shows that perhaps as many as  0.001 of regestered voters in one area studied may have been non-citizens.


PoliticalChic, post: 19847009 





PoliticalChic said:


> every word from a Leftist is a lie.



Sure.

Your main research source lies a lot.

*3. The paper’s numbers are sloppy.*According to the paper, the 616 number is built from a lot of sources, including 472 persons who either indicated citizenship or failed to indicate citizenship at all, and 115 people who asked election officials to get them off the rolls because they were non-citizens. The balance consists of persons who declined jury service allegedly on citizenship grounds (9), and others allegedly identified by Department of Homeland Security or US Citizenship and Immigration Services (20). Two of those sources typically artificially inflate the rates of non-citizens on the rolls. One comes from examining citizenship check boxes on the voter registration portion of drivers’ license applications. Election administrators, who have investigated allegations of non-citizen voting, report that sometimes eligible Americans check the wrong box for citizenship or do not check any box at all. This warrants a very careful look given the overwhelming majority of alleged cases that come from this source. The second is jury service records, which inquire as to American citizenship to see who is eligible to serve. Election administrators have reported that eligible Americans will even respond that they are not citizens to jury service questionnaires just to get out of jury duty. It’s behavior to be condemned and punished, certainly, but not evidence of fraud. While there were a small number of these persons referenced in the paper, any incorrect self-reporting would also artificially bump up the number of supposed non-citizens who are registered.

Public Interest Legal Foundation Paper Appears to Undermine Its Own Central Claim

This is partly why non-citizen voters are very very very very rarely prosecuted for voting illegally.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"DOCUMENTS: MURDERED ILLEGAL ALIEN HEROIN DEALER WAS SOMEHOW A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT"*
*Documents: Murdered Illegal Alien Heroin Dealer Was Somehow A Registered Democrat*


----------



## koshergrl

PoliticalChic said:


> *"DOCUMENTS: MURDERED ILLEGAL ALIEN HEROIN DEALER WAS SOMEHOW A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT"*
> *Documents: Murdered Illegal Alien Heroin Dealer Was Somehow A Registered Democrat*


Pshaw, are you going to believe what your eyes and ears tell you..or are you going to believe what a progressive tells you what it MEANS?


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> *"DOCUMENTS: MURDERED ILLEGAL ALIEN HEROIN DEALER WAS SOMEHOW A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT"*
> *Documents: Murdered Illegal Alien Heroin Dealer Was Somehow A Registered Democrat*


Planted by the Republicans


----------



## ph3iron

O


PoliticalChic said:


> *"DOCUMENTS: MURDERED ILLEGAL ALIEN HEROIN DEALER WAS SOMEHOW A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT"*
> *Documents: Murdered Illegal Alien Heroin Dealer Was Somehow A Registered Democrat*


out of tens  of millions.
You really have way too much time on your hands.
Uneducated old white fart sucking off your commie benefits?


----------



## ph3iron

koshergrl said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"DOCUMENTS: MURDERED ILLEGAL ALIEN HEROIN DEALER WAS SOMEHOW A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT"*
> *Documents: Murdered Illegal Alien Heroin Dealer Was Somehow A Registered Democrat*
> 
> 
> 
> Pshaw, are you going to believe what your eyes and ears tell you..or are you going to believe what a progressive tells you what it MEANS?
Click to expand...

I'm with Ben Franklin who tried to ban German immigrants "they are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
Sound familiar?.
Goes with the "no Irish or dogs" rental statements.
Nothing's changed


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"DOCUMENTS: MURDERED ILLEGAL ALIEN HEROIN DEALER WAS SOMEHOW A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT"*
> *Documents: Murdered Illegal Alien Heroin Dealer Was Somehow A Registered Democrat*
> 
> 
> 
> Pshaw, are you going to believe what your eyes and ears tell you..or are you going to believe what a progressive tells you what it MEANS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with Ben Franklin who tried to ban German immigrants "they are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar?.
> Goes with the "no Irish or dogs" rental statements.
> Nothing's changed
Click to expand...




Your misconception is based on the fact that I am an American, while your interests lie elsewhere.

You lack an understanding of history, as well.
There was no such thing as a illegal alien in Franklin's time.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"DOCUMENTS: MURDERED ILLEGAL ALIEN HEROIN DEALER WAS SOMEHOW A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT"*
> *Documents: Murdered Illegal Alien Heroin Dealer Was Somehow A Registered Democrat*
> 
> 
> 
> Planted by the Republicans
Click to expand...




Link or lie.


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"DOCUMENTS: MURDERED ILLEGAL ALIEN HEROIN DEALER WAS SOMEHOW A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT"*
> *Documents: Murdered Illegal Alien Heroin Dealer Was Somehow A Registered Democrat*
> 
> 
> 
> Pshaw, are you going to believe what your eyes and ears tell you..or are you going to believe what a progressive tells you what it MEANS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with Ben Franklin who tried to ban German immigrants "they are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar?.
> Goes with the "no Irish or dogs" rental statements.
> Nothing's changed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your misconception is based on the fact that I am an American, while your interests lie elsewhere.
> 
> You lack an understanding of history, as well.
> There was no such thing as a illegal alien in Franklin's time.
Click to expand...


Illegal is a fairly recent thing
1920s?
Apologies, I'm a filthy rich American corporate guy.
Been sucking of the uneducated white boys all my life.
Good old American way.
I didn't say Ben said they were illegal.
Just he didn't like them.
Prob your white boys like mine walked in here and we're not Chinese.
We prob would have been illegal too


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> *"DOCUMENTS: MURDERED ILLEGAL ALIEN HEROIN DEALER WAS SOMEHOW A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT"*
> *Documents: Murdered Illegal Alien Heroin Dealer Was Somehow A Registered Democrat*


Aww, how sad. Poor PoliticalHack is so desperate for attention, she’s bumping her own thread again.


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## Slyhunter

PoliticalChic said:


>


We don't need more welfare recipients.


----------



## RealDave

Slyhunter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need more welfare recipients.
Click to expand...



Afraid of losing your welfare?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Slyhunter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need more welfare recipients.
Click to expand...




The Democrats do....as they've admitted here:

"A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.

DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.

Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”

“The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also* a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.*

*“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances* in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”


…they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.

According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need more welfare recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid of losing your welfare?
Click to expand...




Welfare recipients vote Democrat, RealDumb.


----------



## Slyhunter

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need more welfare recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid of losing your welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welfare recipients vote Democrat, RealDumb.
Click to expand...

My sister and mother would not be Welfare recipients if they would give my sister her disability. She can't work. They say she can do a sit down job. No sit down job would give her time off every time she has a period, and she has them frequently. Painful bloody ones. Goes with her Liver Psoriasis. And missing Gallbladder. Not sure how, but she's fucked up man.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> *"DOCUMENTS: MURDERED ILLEGAL ALIEN HEROIN DEALER WAS SOMEHOW A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT"*
> *Documents: Murdered Illegal Alien Heroin Dealer Was Somehow A Registered Democrat*



Did he have any vote history? (Trumpkins don’t understand the difference between registration and voter fraud)


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"DOCUMENTS: MURDERED ILLEGAL ALIEN HEROIN DEALER WAS SOMEHOW A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT"*
> *Documents: Murdered Illegal Alien Heroin Dealer Was Somehow A Registered Democrat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he have any vote history? (Trumpkins don’t understand the difference between registration and voter fraud)
Click to expand...




There are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens residing in this country, at the behest of the Democrats, who require their votes.

The snake, Hussein Obama, encouraged them to vote.

The issue in the election was whether they'd enjoy continued residency. Of course they'd vote....and they did.

5% of 'em???

10%????

More????


Obama told them there'd be no recriminations. Of course they'd vote....they'd already broken the law to get here.



And low-lives, you, deny these facts.

For Democrats, party is more important than the country.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

12 Texas Counties Hold More Registered Voters than Adults, Says Study
“Voter fraud begins with corrupted voter rolls,” said J. Christian Adams, PILF President and member of President Trump’s Advisory Commission on Election Integrity. “Our nation’s voter rolls have records that cannot be distinguished between living or dead; citizen or alien; resident or relocated.”

Democrats use illegal aliens to cancel-out the votes of American citizens.
Millions of Americans are having their Right to Vote being violated.
Democrats are Anti-Voting Rights.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"DOCUMENTS: MURDERED ILLEGAL ALIEN HEROIN DEALER WAS SOMEHOW A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT"*
> *Documents: Murdered Illegal Alien Heroin Dealer Was Somehow A Registered Democrat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he have any vote history? (Trumpkins don’t understand the difference between registration and voter fraud)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens residing in this country, at the behest of the Democrats, who require their votes.
> 
> The snake, Hussein Obama, encouraged them to vote.
> 
> The issue in the election was whether they'd enjoy continued residency. Of course they'd vote....and they did.
> 
> 5% of 'em???
> 
> 10%????
> 
> More????
> 
> 
> Obama told them there'd be no recriminations. Of course they'd vote....they'd already broken the law to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> And low-lives, you, deny these facts.
> 
> For Democrats, party is more important than the country.
Click to expand...

80 million illegal aliens in the US?

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

There's about 320 million people in the US. Just how fucked in the head are you to claim 1 in 4 people here are illegal aliens?


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"DOCUMENTS: MURDERED ILLEGAL ALIEN HEROIN DEALER WAS SOMEHOW A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT"*
> *Documents: Murdered Illegal Alien Heroin Dealer Was Somehow A Registered Democrat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he have any vote history? (Trumpkins don’t understand the difference between registration and voter fraud)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens residing in this country, at the behest of the Democrats, who require their votes.
> 
> The snake, Hussein Obama, encouraged them to vote.
> 
> The issue in the election was whether they'd enjoy continued residency. Of course they'd vote....and they did.
> 
> 5% of 'em???
> 
> 10%????
> 
> More????
> 
> 
> Obama told them there'd be no recriminations. Of course they'd vote....they'd already broken the law to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> And low-lives, you, deny these facts.
> 
> For Democrats, party is more important than the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 80 million illegal aliens in the US?
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> There's about 320 million people in the US. Just how fucked in the head are you to claim 1 in 4 people here are illegal aliens?
Click to expand...

320 million legal citizens plus 80 million illegal ones ie 400 million.
Plus that 320 million was a quote on how many citizens we had from like 10 years ago.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"DOCUMENTS: MURDERED ILLEGAL ALIEN HEROIN DEALER WAS SOMEHOW A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT"*
> *Documents: Murdered Illegal Alien Heroin Dealer Was Somehow A Registered Democrat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he have any vote history? (Trumpkins don’t understand the difference between registration and voter fraud)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens residing in this country, at the behest of the Democrats, who require their votes.
> 
> The snake, Hussein Obama, encouraged them to vote.
> 
> The issue in the election was whether they'd enjoy continued residency. Of course they'd vote....and they did.
> 
> 5% of 'em???
> 
> 10%????
> 
> More????
> 
> 
> Obama told them there'd be no recriminations. Of course they'd vote....they'd already broken the law to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> And low-lives, you, deny these facts.
> 
> For Democrats, party is more important than the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 80 million illegal aliens in the US?
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> There's about 320 million people in the US. Just how fucked in the head are you to claim 1 in 4 people here are illegal aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 320 million legal citizens plus 80 million illegal ones ie 400 million.
> Plus that 320 million was a quote on how many citizens we had from like 10 years ago.
Click to expand...

U.S. population = 328 million

Population Clock

Now prove there are really 408 million people in the U.S. ...


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"DOCUMENTS: MURDERED ILLEGAL ALIEN HEROIN DEALER WAS SOMEHOW A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT"*
> *Documents: Murdered Illegal Alien Heroin Dealer Was Somehow A Registered Democrat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he have any vote history? (Trumpkins don’t understand the difference between registration and voter fraud)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens residing in this country, at the behest of the Democrats, who require their votes.
> 
> The snake, Hussein Obama, encouraged them to vote.
> 
> The issue in the election was whether they'd enjoy continued residency. Of course they'd vote....and they did.
> 
> 5% of 'em???
> 
> 10%????
> 
> More????
> 
> 
> Obama told them there'd be no recriminations. Of course they'd vote....they'd already broken the law to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> And low-lives, you, deny these facts.
> 
> For Democrats, party is more important than the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 80 million illegal aliens in the US?
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> There's about 320 million people in the US. Just how fucked in the head are you to claim 1 in 4 people here are illegal aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 320 million legal citizens plus 80 million illegal ones ie 400 million.
> Plus that 320 million was a quote on how many citizens we had from like 10 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. population = 328 million
> 
> Population Clock
> 
> Now prove there are really 408 million people in the U.S. ...
Click to expand...

Kind of hard to do when the left wing media controls the news.


> The mainstream media, whenever it actually mentions the number of illegal aliens living in the United States, categorically quotes the official government figure of 8-12 million. This number originated with the Department of Homeland Security, which in December 2003 estimated 8 million to 12 million illegal aliens resided in the United States and that 700,000 new illegals enter each year and remain in the country.1Those stale, outdated estimates have not changed for over 13 years, even though the official annual increase alone would yield a corrected estimate of 15.7 million to 19.7 million illegal aliens today (not adjusting for Obama's unconstitutional 2014 executive amnesty).
> 
> Even though it is quite clear that huge numbers of illegal aliens sneak into our country and avoid capture at our border, the media as well as government agencies seem quite content to under-report these numbers. The static official estimates are somewhat suspect, as they are produced by the very entity responsible for the tidal wave of illegal aliens entering our nation - the United States Government. Alternative methodologies estimate a range of numbers that is likely more realistic.
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> Alternative methodologies conclude that between 20 million and 40 million illegal aliens have evaded apprehension and live in the United States.
> 
> Nancy Boulton pointed out that two researchers at Bear Stearns Asset Management estimated that the number of illegal immigrants in 2005 could be as high as 20 million. Their figures were based on an analysis of the large discrepancy between official census estimates and growth in indicators such as remittances to the countries of origin, school enrollment and building permits.5,8
> 
> Bolton also notes that:
> 
> If even one person is successful for every apprehension, it implies over 1 million foreigners per year illegally cross our southern border. In addition, there are roughly 30 million foreign nationals admitted to the U.S. each year on temporary visas. There are no data on the percentage of these visitors who overstay their visas, but data from the Australian Department of Immigration and Multicultural Affairs indicate about 8 percent of those admitted to that country on temporary visas overstay their visa and about 86 percent of those overstay by a year or more. If just 1 percent of the 30 million admitted on temporary visas to the U.S. do not leave as they are required to, that adds another 300,000 foreigners illegally in the U.S. each year.
> 
> Walsh concludes that the number is closer to 2 times 20 million, or 40 million.4 Walsh notes that in 1992,
> 
> ...an investigation by the U.S. Department of Justice Inspector General found INS statistics suspect and cited deliberate deception by senior INS officials tampering with immigration statistics... U.S. Border Patrol agents confided that they were told to cap apprehensions and deportations to conform to the desires of various Administrations to create at least a public perception of border control.
> 
> Walsh focuses on the ratio of illegal alien apprehensions to those who escaped apprehension, noting that:
> 
> The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 millio a year [in 2007]. A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven. That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> He concludes that:
> 
> My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated, however, using a conservative annual rate of entry (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports. Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> Using the latest conservative _Census Bureau data_ from 2010 and 2011, the Center for Immigration Studies reports that more than 50 million immigrants (legal and illegal) live in the United States, and that "Absent a change in policy, between 12 and 15 million new immigrants (legal and illegal) will likely settle in the United States in the next decade. And perhaps 30 million new immigrants will arrive in the next 20 years."10
> 
> The magnitude of the numbers of illegal aliens in the United States represents a serious crisis and urgent need for a return to the rule of law and secured borders that the United States Constitution demands.


2011-2018 7 years times 2 million per year is 14 million = 65 million here now. Close enough.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he have any vote history? (Trumpkins don’t understand the difference between registration and voter fraud)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens residing in this country, at the behest of the Democrats, who require their votes.
> 
> The snake, Hussein Obama, encouraged them to vote.
> 
> The issue in the election was whether they'd enjoy continued residency. Of course they'd vote....and they did.
> 
> 5% of 'em???
> 
> 10%????
> 
> More????
> 
> 
> Obama told them there'd be no recriminations. Of course they'd vote....they'd already broken the law to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> And low-lives, you, deny these facts.
> 
> For Democrats, party is more important than the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 80 million illegal aliens in the US?
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> There's about 320 million people in the US. Just how fucked in the head are you to claim 1 in 4 people here are illegal aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 320 million legal citizens plus 80 million illegal ones ie 400 million.
> Plus that 320 million was a quote on how many citizens we had from like 10 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. population = 328 million
> 
> Population Clock
> 
> Now prove there are really 408 million people in the U.S. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of hard to do when the left wing media controls the news.
> 
> 
> 
> The mainstream media, whenever it actually mentions the number of illegal aliens living in the United States, categorically quotes the official government figure of 8-12 million. This number originated with the Department of Homeland Security, which in December 2003 estimated 8 million to 12 million illegal aliens resided in the United States and that 700,000 new illegals enter each year and remain in the country.1Those stale, outdated estimates have not changed for over 13 years, even though the official annual increase alone would yield a corrected estimate of 15.7 million to 19.7 million illegal aliens today (not adjusting for Obama's unconstitutional 2014 executive amnesty).
> 
> Even though it is quite clear that huge numbers of illegal aliens sneak into our country and avoid capture at our border, the media as well as government agencies seem quite content to under-report these numbers. The static official estimates are somewhat suspect, as they are produced by the very entity responsible for the tidal wave of illegal aliens entering our nation - the United States Government. Alternative methodologies estimate a range of numbers that is likely more realistic.
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> Alternative methodologies conclude that between 20 million and 40 million illegal aliens have evaded apprehension and live in the United States.
> 
> Nancy Boulton pointed out that two researchers at Bear Stearns Asset Management estimated that the number of illegal immigrants in 2005 could be as high as 20 million. Their figures were based on an analysis of the large discrepancy between official census estimates and growth in indicators such as remittances to the countries of origin, school enrollment and building permits.5,8
> 
> Bolton also notes that:
> 
> If even one person is successful for every apprehension, it implies over 1 million foreigners per year illegally cross our southern border. In addition, there are roughly 30 million foreign nationals admitted to the U.S. each year on temporary visas. There are no data on the percentage of these visitors who overstay their visas, but data from the Australian Department of Immigration and Multicultural Affairs indicate about 8 percent of those admitted to that country on temporary visas overstay their visa and about 86 percent of those overstay by a year or more. If just 1 percent of the 30 million admitted on temporary visas to the U.S. do not leave as they are required to, that adds another 300,000 foreigners illegally in the U.S. each year.
> 
> Walsh concludes that the number is closer to 2 times 20 million, or 40 million.4 Walsh notes that in 1992,
> 
> ...an investigation by the U.S. Department of Justice Inspector General found INS statistics suspect and cited deliberate deception by senior INS officials tampering with immigration statistics... U.S. Border Patrol agents confided that they were told to cap apprehensions and deportations to conform to the desires of various Administrations to create at least a public perception of border control.
> 
> Walsh focuses on the ratio of illegal alien apprehensions to those who escaped apprehension, noting that:
> 
> The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 millio a year [in 2007]. A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven. That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> He concludes that:
> 
> My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated, however, using a conservative annual rate of entry (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports. Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> Using the latest conservative _Census Bureau data_ from 2010 and 2011, the Center for Immigration Studies reports that more than 50 million immigrants (legal and illegal) live in the United States, and that "Absent a change in policy, between 12 and 15 million new immigrants (legal and illegal) will likely settle in the United States in the next decade. And perhaps 30 million new immigrants will arrive in the next 20 years."10
> 
> The magnitude of the numbers of illegal aliens in the United States represents a serious crisis and urgent need for a return to the rule of law and secured borders that the United States Constitution demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2011-2018 7 years times 2 million per year is 14 million = 65 million here now. Close enough.
Click to expand...

LOL

There's zero evidence that number has swelled by 2 million per year.

Furthermore, using Walsh's estimates is patently stupid. He claimed there were 38 million illegals from just 1995-2005. Well if your going to assert that means that number applies equally since 2005, it also applies to prior to 1995. So add another 38 million for the years 1984-1994 and add another 38 million for the years, 2006-2016. Plus another 4 million for 2017 ....

....and now you're push 120 million illegal aliens in the US.

Out of about 328 million people.

So now you're idiotically suggesting more than 1 in 3 people in the US is an illegal alien.

See now why most folks think conservatives are insane?

Oh, and lastly.....

_One way to think about the above estimates is that for every million illegal immigrants in the country there is a lifetime fiscal drain of $65.3 billion on public coffers. If we assume there are 11.43 million illegal immigrants in the country, then the total fiscal costs they create during their lifetimes using the net present value concept is $746.3 billion.25 In short, the savings associated with removing or causing even a modest fraction of the *11 to 12 million illegal immigrants in the country* to return home would be significant.

~ Center for Immigration Studies_​


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens residing in this country, at the behest of the Democrats, who require their votes.
> 
> The snake, Hussein Obama, encouraged them to vote.
> 
> The issue in the election was whether they'd enjoy continued residency. Of course they'd vote....and they did.
> 
> 5% of 'em???
> 
> 10%????
> 
> More????
> 
> 
> Obama told them there'd be no recriminations. Of course they'd vote....they'd already broken the law to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> And low-lives, you, deny these facts.
> 
> For Democrats, party is more important than the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 80 million illegal aliens in the US?
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> There's about 320 million people in the US. Just how fucked in the head are you to claim 1 in 4 people here are illegal aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 320 million legal citizens plus 80 million illegal ones ie 400 million.
> Plus that 320 million was a quote on how many citizens we had from like 10 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. population = 328 million
> 
> Population Clock
> 
> Now prove there are really 408 million people in the U.S. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of hard to do when the left wing media controls the news.
> 
> 
> 
> The mainstream media, whenever it actually mentions the number of illegal aliens living in the United States, categorically quotes the official government figure of 8-12 million. This number originated with the Department of Homeland Security, which in December 2003 estimated 8 million to 12 million illegal aliens resided in the United States and that 700,000 new illegals enter each year and remain in the country.1Those stale, outdated estimates have not changed for over 13 years, even though the official annual increase alone would yield a corrected estimate of 15.7 million to 19.7 million illegal aliens today (not adjusting for Obama's unconstitutional 2014 executive amnesty).
> 
> Even though it is quite clear that huge numbers of illegal aliens sneak into our country and avoid capture at our border, the media as well as government agencies seem quite content to under-report these numbers. The static official estimates are somewhat suspect, as they are produced by the very entity responsible for the tidal wave of illegal aliens entering our nation - the United States Government. Alternative methodologies estimate a range of numbers that is likely more realistic.
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> Alternative methodologies conclude that between 20 million and 40 million illegal aliens have evaded apprehension and live in the United States.
> 
> Nancy Boulton pointed out that two researchers at Bear Stearns Asset Management estimated that the number of illegal immigrants in 2005 could be as high as 20 million. Their figures were based on an analysis of the large discrepancy between official census estimates and growth in indicators such as remittances to the countries of origin, school enrollment and building permits.5,8
> 
> Bolton also notes that:
> 
> If even one person is successful for every apprehension, it implies over 1 million foreigners per year illegally cross our southern border. In addition, there are roughly 30 million foreign nationals admitted to the U.S. each year on temporary visas. There are no data on the percentage of these visitors who overstay their visas, but data from the Australian Department of Immigration and Multicultural Affairs indicate about 8 percent of those admitted to that country on temporary visas overstay their visa and about 86 percent of those overstay by a year or more. If just 1 percent of the 30 million admitted on temporary visas to the U.S. do not leave as they are required to, that adds another 300,000 foreigners illegally in the U.S. each year.
> 
> Walsh concludes that the number is closer to 2 times 20 million, or 40 million.4 Walsh notes that in 1992,
> 
> ...an investigation by the U.S. Department of Justice Inspector General found INS statistics suspect and cited deliberate deception by senior INS officials tampering with immigration statistics... U.S. Border Patrol agents confided that they were told to cap apprehensions and deportations to conform to the desires of various Administrations to create at least a public perception of border control.
> 
> Walsh focuses on the ratio of illegal alien apprehensions to those who escaped apprehension, noting that:
> 
> The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 millio a year [in 2007]. A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven. That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> He concludes that:
> 
> My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated, however, using a conservative annual rate of entry (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports. Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> Using the latest conservative _Census Bureau data_ from 2010 and 2011, the Center for Immigration Studies reports that more than 50 million immigrants (legal and illegal) live in the United States, and that "Absent a change in policy, between 12 and 15 million new immigrants (legal and illegal) will likely settle in the United States in the next decade. And perhaps 30 million new immigrants will arrive in the next 20 years."10
> 
> The magnitude of the numbers of illegal aliens in the United States represents a serious crisis and urgent need for a return to the rule of law and secured borders that the United States Constitution demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2011-2018 7 years times 2 million per year is 14 million = 65 million here now. Close enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> There's zero evidence that number has swelled by 2 million per year.
> 
> Furthermore, using Walsh's estimates is patently stupid. He claimed there were 38 million illegals from just 1995-2005. Well if your going to assert that means that number applies equally since 2005, it also applies to prior to 1995. So add another 38 million for the years 1984-1994 and add another 38 million for the years, 2006-2016. Plus another 4 million for 2017 ....
> 
> ....and now you're push 120 million illegal aliens in the US.
> 
> Out of about 328 million people.
> 
> So now you're idiotically suggesting more than 1 in 3 people in the US is an illegal alien.
> 
> See now why most folks think conservatives are insane?
> 
> Oh, and lastly.....
> 
> _One way to think about the above estimates is that for every million illegal immigrants in the country there is a lifetime fiscal drain of $65.3 billion on public coffers. If we assume there are 11.43 million illegal immigrants in the country, then the total fiscal costs they create during their lifetimes using the net present value concept is $746.3 billion.25 In short, the savings associated with removing or causing even a modest fraction of the *11 to 12 million illegal immigrants in the country* to return home would be significant.
> 
> ~ Center for Immigration Studies_​
Click to expand...

Your numbers don't count the ones who went back.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 80 million illegal aliens in the US?
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> There's about 320 million people in the US. Just how fucked in the head are you to claim 1 in 4 people here are illegal aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 320 million legal citizens plus 80 million illegal ones ie 400 million.
> Plus that 320 million was a quote on how many citizens we had from like 10 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. population = 328 million
> 
> Population Clock
> 
> Now prove there are really 408 million people in the U.S. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of hard to do when the left wing media controls the news.
> 
> 
> 
> The mainstream media, whenever it actually mentions the number of illegal aliens living in the United States, categorically quotes the official government figure of 8-12 million. This number originated with the Department of Homeland Security, which in December 2003 estimated 8 million to 12 million illegal aliens resided in the United States and that 700,000 new illegals enter each year and remain in the country.1Those stale, outdated estimates have not changed for over 13 years, even though the official annual increase alone would yield a corrected estimate of 15.7 million to 19.7 million illegal aliens today (not adjusting for Obama's unconstitutional 2014 executive amnesty).
> 
> Even though it is quite clear that huge numbers of illegal aliens sneak into our country and avoid capture at our border, the media as well as government agencies seem quite content to under-report these numbers. The static official estimates are somewhat suspect, as they are produced by the very entity responsible for the tidal wave of illegal aliens entering our nation - the United States Government. Alternative methodologies estimate a range of numbers that is likely more realistic.
> How many illegal aliens reside in the United States? | CAIRCO - Colorado Alliance for Immigration Reform | issues legislation projects research
> Alternative methodologies conclude that between 20 million and 40 million illegal aliens have evaded apprehension and live in the United States.
> 
> Nancy Boulton pointed out that two researchers at Bear Stearns Asset Management estimated that the number of illegal immigrants in 2005 could be as high as 20 million. Their figures were based on an analysis of the large discrepancy between official census estimates and growth in indicators such as remittances to the countries of origin, school enrollment and building permits.5,8
> 
> Bolton also notes that:
> 
> If even one person is successful for every apprehension, it implies over 1 million foreigners per year illegally cross our southern border. In addition, there are roughly 30 million foreign nationals admitted to the U.S. each year on temporary visas. There are no data on the percentage of these visitors who overstay their visas, but data from the Australian Department of Immigration and Multicultural Affairs indicate about 8 percent of those admitted to that country on temporary visas overstay their visa and about 86 percent of those overstay by a year or more. If just 1 percent of the 30 million admitted on temporary visas to the U.S. do not leave as they are required to, that adds another 300,000 foreigners illegally in the U.S. each year.
> 
> Walsh concludes that the number is closer to 2 times 20 million, or 40 million.4 Walsh notes that in 1992,
> 
> ...an investigation by the U.S. Department of Justice Inspector General found INS statistics suspect and cited deliberate deception by senior INS officials tampering with immigration statistics... U.S. Border Patrol agents confided that they were told to cap apprehensions and deportations to conform to the desires of various Administrations to create at least a public perception of border control.
> 
> Walsh focuses on the ratio of illegal alien apprehensions to those who escaped apprehension, noting that:
> 
> The average number of recorded apprehensions of illegal aliens in the United States now hovers at 1.2 millio a year [in 2007]. A DHS report, Border Apprehensions: 2005, documented 1.3 million apprehensions in 2005. For the 10-year period (1996–2005), the highest number of apprehensions, 1.8 million, occurred in 2000, and the lowest, 1 million, in 2003. These DHS statistics contradict persistent statements by other government agencies that only 400,000 to 500,000 illegal aliens enter the country each year.
> 
> Journeymen Border Patrol agents (on the job five years or more) estimate that a minimum of five illegal aliens enter the United States for each apprehension, and more likely seven. That informed estimate would raise the total number of illegal aliens entering the United States in 2003 to 8 million men, women, and children.
> He concludes that:
> 
> My estimate of 38 million illegal aliens residing in the United States is calculated, however, using a conservative annual rate of entry (allowing for deaths and returns to their homelands) of three illegal aliens entering the United States for each one apprehended. My estimate includes apprehensions at the Southern Border (by far, the majority), at the Northern Border, along the Pacific, Atlantic, and Gulf of Mexico coasts, and at seaports and airports. Taking the DHS average of 1.2 million apprehensions per year and multiplying it by 3 comes to 3.6 million illegal entries per year; then multiplying that number by 10 for the 1996–2005 period, my calculations come to 36 million illegal entries into the United States. Add to this the approximately 2 million visa overstays during the same period, and the total is 38 million illegal aliens currently in the United States.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> Using the latest conservative _Census Bureau data_ from 2010 and 2011, the Center for Immigration Studies reports that more than 50 million immigrants (legal and illegal) live in the United States, and that "Absent a change in policy, between 12 and 15 million new immigrants (legal and illegal) will likely settle in the United States in the next decade. And perhaps 30 million new immigrants will arrive in the next 20 years."10
> 
> The magnitude of the numbers of illegal aliens in the United States represents a serious crisis and urgent need for a return to the rule of law and secured borders that the United States Constitution demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2011-2018 7 years times 2 million per year is 14 million = 65 million here now. Close enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> There's zero evidence that number has swelled by 2 million per year.
> 
> Furthermore, using Walsh's estimates is patently stupid. He claimed there were 38 million illegals from just 1995-2005. Well if your going to assert that means that number applies equally since 2005, it also applies to prior to 1995. So add another 38 million for the years 1984-1994 and add another 38 million for the years, 2006-2016. Plus another 4 million for 2017 ....
> 
> ....and now you're push 120 million illegal aliens in the US.
> 
> Out of about 328 million people.
> 
> So now you're idiotically suggesting more than 1 in 3 people in the US is an illegal alien.
> 
> See now why most folks think conservatives are insane?
> 
> Oh, and lastly.....
> 
> _One way to think about the above estimates is that for every million illegal immigrants in the country there is a lifetime fiscal drain of $65.3 billion on public coffers. If we assume there are 11.43 million illegal immigrants in the country, then the total fiscal costs they create during their lifetimes using the net present value concept is $746.3 billion.25 In short, the savings associated with removing or causing even a modest fraction of the *11 to 12 million illegal immigrants in the country* to return home would be significant.
> 
> ~ Center for Immigration Studies_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your numbers don't count the ones who went back.
Click to expand...

They're not my numbers -- they're Walsh's. He's the one claiming almost 4 million illegals come, and stay in, the US every year. 33 years, starting from 1984, times 3.8 million per year, is over 125 million. Add another 10 million for those who were already here before 1984 and now we're up to 135 million. Out of 328 million in this country mean 41%, or roughly 1 out of every 2½ people here, are illegal aliens.

You wanted to reference that wackado as a source, you're now stuck with his numbers.

When will you concede this insanity? And again....

_One way to think about the above estimates is that for every million illegal immigrants in the country there is a lifetime fiscal drain of $65.3 billion on public coffers. If we assume there are 11.43 million illegal immigrants in the country, then the total fiscal costs they create during their lifetimes using the net present value concept is $746.3 billion.25 In short, the savings associated with removing or causing even a modest fraction of the *11 to 12 million illegal immigrants in the country* to return home would be significant._

_~ Center for Immigration Studies_​


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Immigration and the economy are voters' top issue priorities

ECONOMY, IMMIGRATION TOP VOTERS' PRIORITY LISTS: POLL, 7/10/2018

As the parties head toward elections this fall, a new poll from Reuters and Ipsos says voters are most concerned about immigration and the economy, two issues where Republicans feel they have an advantage, according to GOP pollster Conor Maguire."
Economy, immigration top voters' priority lists: poll



To clarify.....when the media or the Democrats use the word 'immigration,' they actually mean *'illegal immigration.'


And that particularly effects the economy in terms of blacks...
*
Obama's US Civil Rights Commission, 2010 Report:
"The United States Commission on Civil Rights (Commission) is pleased to transmit this report, The Impact of Illegal Immigration on the Wages and Employment Opportunities of Black Workers. A panel of experts briefed members of the Commission on April 4, 2008 regarding the evidence for economic loss and job opportunity costs to black workers attributable to illegal immigration. The panelists also described non-economic factors *contributing to the depression of black wages and employment rates.*

* Illegal immigration to the United States in recent decades has tended to depress both wages and employment rates for low-skilled American citizens, a disproportionate number of whom are black men."*
*http://www.usccr.gov/pubs/IllegImmig_10-14-10_430pm.pdf*



Clearly, Democrats will do anything, throw anyone under the bus, for votes.

*
*


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


>



Surprise, we agree!  Of course the details of what and how and where the extreme vetting occurs.


----------



## danielpalos

Change the law so everyone is a Tourist unless they Specifically apply for permanent residence or citizenship.

We should be Good capitalists and Make money, not lose money; only lousy capitalists, do that.


----------



## Kondor3

Time to require Voter ID cards.

And to hell with LibProg objections in the matter.

Although I suggest waiting until Kavanaugh is seated.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 20335081 





PoliticalChic said:


> Obama told them there'd be no recriminations. Of course they'd vote....they'd already broken the law to get here.




You lie every time  you post crap that has been proven to be a lie and crap. You are a pathological liar almost on the scale of Trumpo.


----------



## Dale Smith

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 20335081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them there'd be no recriminations. Of course they'd vote....they'd already broken the law to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie every time  you post crap that has been proven to be a lie and crap. You are a pathological liar almost on the scale of Trumpo.
Click to expand...


Nope, PoliticalChic nailed it....Project Veritas proved it and the Wikileaks confirmed it, "comrade".......


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Dale Smith, post: 20341332 





Dale Smith said:


> Nope, PoliticalChic nailed it....Project Veritas proved it and the Wikileaks confirmed it, "comrade".......



Nope. Obama never said what she claims he said. PC is lying. It has nothing to do with Wikileaks or Veritas. 

You cannot produce an uncut transcript where Obama said what PC says he said. 

Why do you join her in lies?


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 20335081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them there'd be no recriminations. Of course they'd vote....they'd already broken the law to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie every time  you post crap that has been proven to be a lie and crap. You are a pathological liar almost on the scale of Trumpo.
Click to expand...





I checked to find any examples of lies by me....as you claim....but, alas, you could find none.


So, dunce.....you've proven that my posts are always.....always.....100% true, accurate, and correct.


Now...write soon, y'hear!


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> Dale Smith, post: 20341332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, PoliticalChic nailed it....Project Veritas proved it and the Wikileaks confirmed it, "comrade".......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Obama never said what she claims he said. PC is lying. It has nothing to do with Wikileaks or Veritas.
> 
> You cannot produce an uncut transcript where Obama said what PC says he said.
> 
> Why do you join her in lies?
Click to expand...



"Nope. Obama never said what she claims he said."

Let's check.




Actually, he said that to a young woman who stated.....clearly....that her query was as though she was speaking for "undocumented citizens" who might be "fearful of voting."


Of course, citizens would hardly be 'fearful of voting."





Transcript:

RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*

*OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential *in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.

_ The exact words in the exact order._







See how that works?





And.....of course, millions followed the snake's instructions, and voted.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote*
Thanks to a new poll, we now know that approximately 13% of illegal aliens vote. Since they are already criminals, stealing ID’s or using phony ID’s. lie to get welfare, steal jobs—why not vote as they to lose. Since they can not be deported or jailed, they have nothing to lose. Obama is protecting these law breakers. "
Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review


13% of 60 million is 7.8 million illegal alien votes.

13% of 80 million is 10.4 million illegal alien votes.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic, post: 20335081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them there'd be no recriminations. Of course they'd vote....they'd already broken the law to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie every time  you post crap that has been proven to be a lie and crap. You are a pathological liar almost on the scale of Trumpo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, PoliticalChic nailed it....Project Veritas proved it and the Wikileaks confirmed it, "comrade".......
Click to expand...

Project Veritas??


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith, post: 20341332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, PoliticalChic nailed it....Project Veritas proved it and the Wikileaks confirmed it, "comrade".......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Obama never said what she claims he said. PC is lying. It has nothing to do with Wikileaks or Veritas.
> 
> You cannot produce an uncut transcript where Obama said what PC says he said.
> 
> Why do you join her in lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Nope. Obama never said what she claims he said."
> 
> Let's check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he said that to a young woman who stated.....clearly....that her query was as though she was speaking for "undocumented citizens" who might be "fearful of voting."
> 
> 
> Of course, citizens would hardly be 'fearful of voting."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential *in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> _ The exact words in the exact order._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.....of course, millions followed the snake's instructions, and voted.
Click to expand...

If you weren’t lying, you wouldn’t be posting an edited video which cuts off just before Obama explains that illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith, post: 20341332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, PoliticalChic nailed it....Project Veritas proved it and the Wikileaks confirmed it, "comrade".......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Obama never said what she claims he said. PC is lying. It has nothing to do with Wikileaks or Veritas.
> 
> You cannot produce an uncut transcript where Obama said what PC says he said.
> 
> Why do you join her in lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Nope. Obama never said what she claims he said."
> 
> Let's check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he said that to a young woman who stated.....clearly....that her query was as though she was speaking for "undocumented citizens" who might be "fearful of voting."
> 
> 
> Of course, citizens would hardly be 'fearful of voting."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential *in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> _ The exact words in the exact order._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.....of course, millions followed the snake's instructions, and voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren’t lying, you wouldn’t be posting an edited video which cuts off just before Obama explains that illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.
Click to expand...





None of this is altered in any way....


....it destroys any attempt to shield the snake, Obama.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote*
> Thanks to a new poll, we now know that approximately 13% of illegal aliens vote. Since they are already criminals, stealing ID’s or using phony ID’s. lie to get welfare, steal jobs—why not vote as they to lose. Since they can not be deported or jailed, they have nothing to lose. Obama is protecting these law breakers. "
> Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 13% of 60 million is 7.8 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 13% of 80 million is 10.4 million illegal alien votes.


This only goes to prove you’re an idiot AND a liar. You can’t prove there are 80 million illegal aliens here and you’ve been shown where many of those polled said they were citizens before saying they weren’t and that the poll was an unscientific online poll.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith, post: 20341332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, PoliticalChic nailed it....Project Veritas proved it and the Wikileaks confirmed it, "comrade".......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Obama never said what she claims he said. PC is lying. It has nothing to do with Wikileaks or Veritas.
> 
> You cannot produce an uncut transcript where Obama said what PC says he said.
> 
> Why do you join her in lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Nope. Obama never said what she claims he said."
> 
> Let's check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he said that to a young woman who stated.....clearly....that her query was as though she was speaking for "undocumented citizens" who might be "fearful of voting."
> 
> 
> Of course, citizens would hardly be 'fearful of voting."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential *in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> _ The exact words in the exact order._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.....of course, millions followed the snake's instructions, and voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren’t lying, you wouldn’t be posting an edited video which cuts off just before Obama explains that illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is altered in any way....
> 
> 
> ....it destroys any attempt to shield the snake, Obama.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

If that video wasn’t altered, you would hear Obama say illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.

You lie like there’s no tomorrow.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith, post: 20341332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, PoliticalChic nailed it....Project Veritas proved it and the Wikileaks confirmed it, "comrade".......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Obama never said what she claims he said. PC is lying. It has nothing to do with Wikileaks or Veritas.
> 
> You cannot produce an uncut transcript where Obama said what PC says he said.
> 
> Why do you join her in lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Nope. Obama never said what she claims he said."
> 
> Let's check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he said that to a young woman who stated.....clearly....that her query was as though she was speaking for "undocumented citizens" who might be "fearful of voting."
> 
> 
> Of course, citizens would hardly be 'fearful of voting."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential *in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> _ The exact words in the exact order._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.....of course, millions followed the snake's instructions, and voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren’t lying, you wouldn’t be posting an edited video which cuts off just before Obama explains that illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is altered in any way....
> 
> 
> ....it destroys any attempt to shield the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If that video wasn’t altered, you would hear Obama say illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.
> 
> You lie like there’s no tomorrow.
Click to expand...





Simple enough to prove  you're lying.....produce a video where he says 'can't' in those 33 seconds.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith, post: 20341332 Nope. Obama never said what she claims he said. PC is lying. It has nothing to do with Wikileaks or Veritas.
> 
> You cannot produce an uncut transcript where Obama said what PC says he said.
> 
> Why do you join her in lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nope. Obama never said what she claims he said."
> 
> Let's check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he said that to a young woman who stated.....clearly....that her query was as though she was speaking for "undocumented citizens" who might be "fearful of voting."
> 
> 
> Of course, citizens would hardly be 'fearful of voting."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential *in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> _ The exact words in the exact order._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.....of course, millions followed the snake's instructions, and voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren’t lying, you wouldn’t be posting an edited video which cuts off just before Obama explains that illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is altered in any way....
> 
> 
> ....it destroys any attempt to shield the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If that video wasn’t altered, you would hear Obama say illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.
> 
> You lie like there’s no tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough to prove  you're lying.....produce a video where he says 'can't' in those 33 seconds.
Click to expand...

LOL

His interview is not limited to your edit version.

But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.


----------



## danielpalos

Kondor3 said:


> Time to require Voter ID cards.
> 
> And to hell with LibProg objections in the matter.
> 
> Although I suggest waiting until Kavanaugh is seated.


Free ID to vote!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Nope. Obama never said what she claims he said."
> 
> Let's check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he said that to a young woman who stated.....clearly....that her query was as though she was speaking for "undocumented citizens" who might be "fearful of voting."
> 
> 
> Of course, citizens would hardly be 'fearful of voting."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: *Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country — are fearful of voting. So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
> 
> *OBAMA: Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential *in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote.
> 
> _ The exact words in the exact order._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.....of course, millions followed the snake's instructions, and voted.
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren’t lying, you wouldn’t be posting an edited video which cuts off just before Obama explains that illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is altered in any way....
> 
> 
> ....it destroys any attempt to shield the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If that video wasn’t altered, you would hear Obama say illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.
> 
> You lie like there’s no tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough to prove  you're lying.....produce a video where he says 'can't' in those 33 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
Click to expand...




As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.

You've just admitted you are a liar.

Be gone.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren’t lying, you wouldn’t be posting an edited video which cuts off just before Obama explains that illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is altered in any way....
> 
> 
> ....it destroys any attempt to shield the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If that video wasn’t altered, you would hear Obama say illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.
> 
> You lie like there’s no tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough to prove  you're lying.....produce a video where he says 'can't' in those 33 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is altered in any way....
> 
> 
> ....it destroys any attempt to shield the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If that video wasn’t altered, you would hear Obama say illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.
> 
> You lie like there’s no tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough to prove  you're lying.....produce a video where he says 'can't' in those 33 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
Click to expand...




There was no such "can't."

He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.

You remain revealed as a liar.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is altered in any way....
> 
> 
> ....it destroys any attempt to shield the snake, Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If that video wasn’t altered, you would hear Obama say illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.
> 
> You lie like there’s no tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough to prove  you're lying.....produce a video where he says 'can't' in those 33 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
Click to expand...

If this is true you should be able to google the original. Google is Liberal owned and operated. You've got no excuses not to.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If that video wasn’t altered, you would hear Obama say illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.
> 
> You lie like there’s no tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough to prove  you're lying.....produce a video where he says 'can't' in those 33 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
Click to expand...


He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.

So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If that video wasn’t altered, you would hear Obama say illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.
> 
> You lie like there’s no tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough to prove  you're lying.....produce a video where he says 'can't' in those 33 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
Click to expand...

Of course there's "can't." You just don't hear it because you intentionally selected a video which edited that part out.

Exactly who do you think you're fooling?


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough to prove  you're lying.....produce a video where he says 'can't' in those 33 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course there's "can't." You just don't hear it because you intentionally selected a video which edited that part out.
> 
> Exactly who do you think you're fooling?
Click to expand...

The real question is who do you think you are fooling. Arguing semantics. The definition of the word Is. Lawyer speak and double talk is all you Progressives do.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If that video wasn’t altered, you would hear Obama say illegal aliens *”can’t”* vote.
> 
> You lie like there’s no tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough to prove  you're lying.....produce a video where he says 'can't' in those 33 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this is true you should be able to google the original. Google is Liberal owned and operated. You've got no excuses not to.
Click to expand...

I have. Dozens of times. If you _think_ PoliticalHack isn't lying, who cares? Remain an idiot.


----------



## Faun

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough to prove  you're lying.....produce a video where he says 'can't' in those 33 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.
> 
> So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.
Click to expand...

"So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"

Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....

_"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.
> 
> So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"
> 
> Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....
> 
> _"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​
Click to expand...

You inserting the words doesn't make them his.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course there's "can't." You just don't hear it because you intentionally selected a video which edited that part out.
> 
> Exactly who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real question is who do you think you are fooling. Arguing semantics. The definition of the word Is. Lawyer speak and double talk is all you Progressives do.
Click to expand...

Imbecile.

This isn't a court room. PoliticalHack posted a video of an interview which intentionally cut out the part where Obama said illegal aliens can't vote. If you had a brain, and you clearly don't, that level of dishonesty alone would cause you pause. But since you're nothing but a rightarded sycophant, you swallow it whole.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.
> 
> So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"
> 
> Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....
> 
> _"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You inserting the words doesn't make them his.
Click to expand...

Idiot.

I quoted him verbatim. What word do you _imagine_ I inserted?


----------



## Montrovant

Faun said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.
> 
> So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"
> 
> Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....
> 
> _"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but those statements are not saying specifically that illegal aliens cannot vote.  It implies it, but he just says that one of the groups of people voters are speaking for is those who cannot legally vote.  He doesn't say who is in such a group.

Obviously Obama knows and knew that illegal can't vote.  He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview.  And if we're going to look at the meaning behind his words, sure, he's saying illegals can't vote.  He doesn't say that directly in the interview, though.


----------



## Faun

Montrovant said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.
> 
> So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"
> 
> Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....
> 
> _"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but those statements are not saying specifically that illegal aliens cannot vote.  It implies it, but he just says that one of the groups of people voters are speaking for is those who cannot legally vote.  He doesn't say who is in such a group.
> 
> Obviously Obama knows and knew that illegal can't vote.  He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview.  And if we're going to look at the meaning behind his words, sure, he's saying illegals can't vote.  He doesn't say that directly in the interview, though.
Click to expand...

He said it's important for Latino *citizens* to vote because their vote speaks for family and friends who can't. Who do you imagine he's saying can't legally vote?


----------



## Montrovant

Faun said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.
> 
> So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"
> 
> Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....
> 
> _"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but those statements are not saying specifically that illegal aliens cannot vote.  It implies it, but he just says that one of the groups of people voters are speaking for is those who cannot legally vote.  He doesn't say who is in such a group.
> 
> Obviously Obama knows and knew that illegal can't vote.  He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview.  And if we're going to look at the meaning behind his words, sure, he's saying illegals can't vote.  He doesn't say that directly in the interview, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said it's important for Latino *citizens* to vote because their vote speaks for family and friends who can't. Who do you imagine he's saying can't legally vote?
Click to expand...


What I'm doing is pointing out the man's actual words, without interpretation.  He did not say illegals cannot vote.  He may have meant it, but he did not say it.  He said that some people can't legally vote, but did not specify who that meant.  Illegals are not the only ones who cannot vote.

Yes, in the context of the conversation, which had involved immigration enforcement and deportation of Latinos, it seems clear that illegals would be at least a portion of the people he was talking about.  He still did not say it.


----------



## Faun

Montrovant said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.
> 
> So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"
> 
> Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....
> 
> _"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but those statements are not saying specifically that illegal aliens cannot vote.  It implies it, but he just says that one of the groups of people voters are speaking for is those who cannot legally vote.  He doesn't say who is in such a group.
> 
> Obviously Obama knows and knew that illegal can't vote.  He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview.  And if we're going to look at the meaning behind his words, sure, he's saying illegals can't vote.  He doesn't say that directly in the interview, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said it's important for Latino *citizens* to vote because their vote speaks for family and friends who can't. Who do you imagine he's saying can't legally vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'm doing is pointing out the man's actual words, without interpretation.  He did not say illegals cannot vote.  He may have meant it, but he did not say it.  He said that some people can't legally vote, but did not specify who that meant.  Illegals are not the only ones who cannot vote.
> 
> Yes, in the context of the conversation, which had involved immigration enforcement and deportation of Latinos, it seems clear that illegals would be at least a portion of the people he was talking about.  He still did not say it.
Click to expand...

He said exactly who he's speaking of...

_"If you have *a family member who maybe is undocumented* then you have an even *greater reason to vote*."_

... and then goes on to add why "_Latino citizens_" have a greater reason to vote...

_"...and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote. But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.
> 
> So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"
> 
> Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....
> 
> _"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but those statements are not saying specifically that illegal aliens cannot vote.  It implies it, but he just says that one of the groups of people voters are speaking for is those who cannot legally vote.  He doesn't say who is in such a group.
> 
> Obviously Obama knows and knew that illegal can't vote.  He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview.  And if we're going to look at the meaning behind his words, sure, he's saying illegals can't vote.  He doesn't say that directly in the interview, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said it's important for Latino *citizens* to vote because their vote speaks for family and friends who can't. Who do you imagine he's saying can't legally vote?
Click to expand...

The ones not smart enough to vote illegally.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 20347588 





PoliticalChic said:


> There was no such "can't."



You are a DEAF vicious rscist deplorable liar.

Of course there was a can’t as he spoke about those who may not have a voice.

RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.

OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who *can’t* legally vote. But they’re counting on *you* to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.

The *YOU* is Gina who is a citizen eligible to vote.

Quit the lie


----------



## Faun

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 20347588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a DEAF vicious rscist deplorable liar.
> 
> Of course there was a can’t as he spoke about those who may not have a voice.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who *can’t* legally vote. But they’re counting on *you* to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> 
> The *YOU* is Gina who is a citizen eligible to vote.
> 
> Quit the lie
Click to expand...

She can't quit lying. Like Trump, she's pathological.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Faun, post: 20349012 





Faun said:


> She can't quit lying. Like Trump, she's pathological.



Exactly. There is no other truth than Obama saying explicitly that illegals can’t vote. If Chic were to be honest and accept that truth, her entire mentally fabricated political world crumbles around her.

It’s some kind of survival instinct for lizard brained mammals,


----------



## Slyhunter

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 20347588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a DEAF vicious rscist deplorable liar.
> 
> Of course there was a can’t as he spoke about those who may not have a voice.
> 
> RODRIGUEZ: Your entire community.
> 
> OBAMA: … who may not have a voice. Who *can’t* legally vote. But they’re counting on *you* to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.
> 
> The *YOU* is Gina who is a citizen eligible to vote.
> 
> Quit the lie
Click to expand...

You, meaning the ones that were smart enough to vote illegally.


----------



## Montrovant

Faun said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.
> 
> So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"
> 
> Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....
> 
> _"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but those statements are not saying specifically that illegal aliens cannot vote.  It implies it, but he just says that one of the groups of people voters are speaking for is those who cannot legally vote.  He doesn't say who is in such a group.
> 
> Obviously Obama knows and knew that illegal can't vote.  He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview.  And if we're going to look at the meaning behind his words, sure, he's saying illegals can't vote.  He doesn't say that directly in the interview, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said it's important for Latino *citizens* to vote because their vote speaks for family and friends who can't. Who do you imagine he's saying can't legally vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'm doing is pointing out the man's actual words, without interpretation.  He did not say illegals cannot vote.  He may have meant it, but he did not say it.  He said that some people can't legally vote, but did not specify who that meant.  Illegals are not the only ones who cannot vote.
> 
> Yes, in the context of the conversation, which had involved immigration enforcement and deportation of Latinos, it seems clear that illegals would be at least a portion of the people he was talking about.  He still did not say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said exactly who he's speaking of...
> 
> _"If you have *a family member who maybe is undocumented* then you have an even *greater reason to vote*."_
> 
> ... and then goes on to add why "_Latino citizens_" have a greater reason to vote...
> 
> _"...and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote. But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_
Click to expand...


*Sigh*

Look, this is a silly argument.  He did not specifically say illegals cannot vote.  He didn't need to; why would he?  Illegals may be included in what he means, but he did not actually say it.  Not being able to legally vote does not mean one is illegal.  There was some separation between the first quote you gave and the second (which is a bit ironic, considering this began with you calling PC out for playing an edited clip), and he did not say that the family member who maybe is undocumented is the who he meant when he talked about those who may not have a voice, who can't legally vote.

Again, it's not that he meant illegals can vote.  It's not that he wasn't including illegals in his statements.  It's not that he didn't mean mostly illegals.  It's just that he did not specifically say illegals can't vote.

That's all I plan to say on the subject.  As I said, this is a silly argument.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough to prove  you're lying.....produce a video where he says 'can't' in those 33 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.
> 
> So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.
Click to expand...



He says that well after telling illegal aliens to go and vote, with no repercussions.

The later statement is for consumption by individuals such as yourself, to allow those who wish to deny the truth.




Let's review:

She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.



**




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough to prove  you're lying.....produce a video where he says 'can't' in those 33 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there's "can't." You just don't hear it because you intentionally selected a video which edited that part out.
> 
> Exactly who do you think you're fooling?
Click to expand...





You can't post any such transcript.

I can, and did.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> "So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"
> 
> Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....
> 
> _"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but those statements are not saying specifically that illegal aliens cannot vote.  It implies it, but he just says that one of the groups of people voters are speaking for is those who cannot legally vote.  He doesn't say who is in such a group.
> 
> Obviously Obama knows and knew that illegal can't vote.  He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview.  And if we're going to look at the meaning behind his words, sure, he's saying illegals can't vote.  He doesn't say that directly in the interview, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said it's important for Latino *citizens* to vote because their vote speaks for family and friends who can't. Who do you imagine he's saying can't legally vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'm doing is pointing out the man's actual words, without interpretation.  He did not say illegals cannot vote.  He may have meant it, but he did not say it.  He said that some people can't legally vote, but did not specify who that meant.  Illegals are not the only ones who cannot vote.
> 
> Yes, in the context of the conversation, which had involved immigration enforcement and deportation of Latinos, it seems clear that illegals would be at least a portion of the people he was talking about.  He still did not say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said exactly who he's speaking of...
> 
> _"If you have *a family member who maybe is undocumented* then you have an even *greater reason to vote*."_
> 
> ... and then goes on to add why "_Latino citizens_" have a greater reason to vote...
> 
> _"...and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote. But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sigh*
> 
> Look, this is a silly argument.  He did not specifically say illegals cannot vote.  He didn't need to; why would he?  Illegals may be included in what he means, but he did not actually say it.  Not being able to legally vote does not mean one is illegal.  There was some separation between the first quote you gave and the second (which is a bit ironic, considering this began with you calling PC out for playing an edited clip), and he did not say that the family member who maybe is undocumented is the who he meant when he talked about those who may not have a voice, who can't legally vote.
> 
> Again, it's not that he meant illegals can vote.  It's not that he wasn't including illegals in his statements.  It's not that he didn't mean mostly illegals.  It's just that he did not specifically say illegals can't vote.
> 
> That's all I plan to say on the subject.  As I said, this is a silly argument.
Click to expand...



"He did not specifically say illegals cannot vote.  He didn't need to; why would he?  Illegals may be included in what he means, but he did not actually say it.  Not being able to legally vote does not mean one is illegal."


*Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote*
Thanks to a new poll, we now know that approximately 13% of illegal aliens vote. Since they are already criminals, stealing ID’s or using phony ID’s. lie to get welfare, steal jobs—why not vote as they to lose. Since they can not be deported or jailed, they have nothing to lose. Obama is protecting these law breakers.    Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review



Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review[/QUOTE]



13% of 60 million is 7.8 million illegal alien votes.

13% of 80 million is 10.4 million illegal alien votes.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> "So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"
> 
> Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....
> 
> _"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but those statements are not saying specifically that illegal aliens cannot vote.  It implies it, but he just says that one of the groups of people voters are speaking for is those who cannot legally vote.  He doesn't say who is in such a group.
> 
> Obviously Obama knows and knew that illegal can't vote.  He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview.  And if we're going to look at the meaning behind his words, sure, he's saying illegals can't vote.  He doesn't say that directly in the interview, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said it's important for Latino *citizens* to vote because their vote speaks for family and friends who can't. Who do you imagine he's saying can't legally vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'm doing is pointing out the man's actual words, without interpretation.  He did not say illegals cannot vote.  He may have meant it, but he did not say it.  He said that some people can't legally vote, but did not specify who that meant.  Illegals are not the only ones who cannot vote.
> 
> Yes, in the context of the conversation, which had involved immigration enforcement and deportation of Latinos, it seems clear that illegals would be at least a portion of the people he was talking about.  He still did not say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said exactly who he's speaking of...
> 
> _"If you have *a family member who maybe is undocumented* then you have an even *greater reason to vote*."_
> 
> ... and then goes on to add why "_Latino citizens_" have a greater reason to vote...
> 
> _"...and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can't legally vote. But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sigh*
> 
> Look, this is a silly argument.  He did not specifically say illegals cannot vote.  He didn't need to; why would he?  Illegals may be included in what he means, but he did not actually say it.  Not being able to legally vote does not mean one is illegal.  There was some separation between the first quote you gave and the second (which is a bit ironic, considering this began with you calling PC out for playing an edited clip), and he did not say that the family member who maybe is undocumented is the who he meant when he talked about those who may not have a voice, who can't legally vote.
> 
> Again, it's not that he meant illegals can vote.  It's not that he wasn't including illegals in his statements.  It's not that he didn't mean mostly illegals.  It's just that he did not specifically say illegals can't vote.
> 
> That's all I plan to say on the subject.  As I said, this is a silly argument.
Click to expand...




"As I said, this is a silly argument."

Well, then you really don't understand what is going on.

The Democrats need illegals voting in order to survive in America.

The proof here:

"A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank *warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants* known as the DREAMers.

DREAMers are *a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,”* according to the memo dated Jan. 8.

Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”

*“The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.*

“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”


…they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.

According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”

Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo




Wise up.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course there's "can't." You just don't hear it because you intentionally selected a video which edited that part out.
> 
> Exactly who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real question is who do you think you are fooling. Arguing semantics. The definition of the word Is. Lawyer speak and double talk is all you Progressives do.
Click to expand...



Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.
> 
> So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"
> 
> Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....
> 
> _"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but those statements are not saying specifically that illegal aliens cannot vote.  It implies it, but he just says that one of the groups of people voters are speaking for is those who cannot legally vote.  He doesn't say who is in such a group.
> 
> Obviously Obama knows and knew that illegal can't vote.  He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview.  And if we're going to look at the meaning behind his words, sure, he's saying illegals can't vote.  He doesn't say that directly in the interview, though.
Click to expand...



 "He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview."


Actually, he did.

*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_

*[.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']



In the video that I provided, Neil Cavuoto is amazed that the President of the United States encourages such illegality:

CAVUTO: I cant believe I heard what I heard.   It’s very clear the question is about illegals who may vote and afraid they might be reported to border security. You’re illegal, you cannot vote. And the President of the United States is saying ‘don’t worry no one will be spying on you or catching you.’

Whether you’re for the President or against the President… whether you’re pro immigration reform or anti-immigration reform, you’re ignoring the fact you’ve been questioned about illegal voting which you cant do. Why? because you’re not a citizen of this country.

This is the uncut 30 second segment clearly meant to encourage illegality.



*


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> Faun, post: 20349012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> She can't quit lying. Like Trump, she's pathological.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. There is no other truth than Obama saying explicitly that illegals can’t vote. If Chic were to be honest and accept that truth, her entire mentally fabricated political world crumbles around her.
> 
> It’s some kind of survival instinct for lizard brained mammals,
Click to expand...



"There is no other truth than Obama saying explicitly that illegals can’t vote."


Wrong again.


She says 'I' after making clear that *she is speaking for illegal aliens.*



**




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.
> 
> So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He says that well after telling illegal aliens to go and vote, with no repercussions.
> 
> The later statement is for consumption by individuals such as yourself, to allow those who wish to deny the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review:
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
Click to expand...

*"He says that well after telling illegal aliens to go and vote, with no repercussions."*​
LOLOL

"Well after??" Just how desperate are you? It's the very next thing he talks about which comes about *3 seconds* after the discussion you just transcribed.

Just the fact that you had to inject your demented opinion of what you think every statement they made means, shows how it's you saying illegals can vote as he actually says illegals can't vote.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> His interview is not limited to your edit version.
> 
> But thanks for showing everyone here how you desperately lie to prop up your delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just forced you to admit, my vid was not altered or edited in any way.
> 
> You've just admitted you are a liar.
> 
> Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there's "can't." You just don't hear it because you intentionally selected a video which edited that part out.
> 
> Exactly who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't post any such transcript.
> 
> I can, and did.
Click to expand...

Idiot...

*Rodriguez: *_Many of the millennials, Dreamers, undocumented citizens — and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country are fearful of voting, so if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_

*Obama: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself and there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating etcetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*Rodriguez: *_This has been a huge fear presented especially during this election.
_
*Obama: *_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school...
_
*Rodriguez: *_Your entire community.
_
*Obama: *_... who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._


----------



## danielpalos

Free ID to vote!


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If your video wasn't edited, it would contain the part where Obama says illegal aliens _"can't"_ vote. It doesn't contain that because that part was cut out in the video you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.
> 
> So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"
> 
> Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....
> 
> _"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but those statements are not saying specifically that illegal aliens cannot vote.  It implies it, but he just says that one of the groups of people voters are speaking for is those who cannot legally vote.  He doesn't say who is in such a group.
> 
> Obviously Obama knows and knew that illegal can't vote.  He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview.  And if we're going to look at the meaning behind his words, sure, he's saying illegals can't vote.  He doesn't say that directly in the interview, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview."
> 
> 
> Actually, he did.
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_
> 
> *[.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']
> 
> 
> 
> In the video that I provided, Neil Cavuoto is amazed that the President of the United States encourages such illegality:
> 
> CAVUTO: I cant believe I heard what I heard.   It’s very clear the question is about illegals who may vote and afraid they might be reported to border security. You’re illegal, you cannot vote. And the President of the United States is saying ‘don’t worry no one will be spying on you or catching you.’
> 
> Whether you’re for the President or against the President… whether you’re pro immigration reform or anti-immigration reform, you’re ignoring the fact you’ve been questioned about illegal voting which you cant do. Why? because you’re not a citizen of this country.
> 
> This is the uncut 30 second segment clearly meant to encourage illegality.
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


Well sure, if you want to contort in mental gymnastics, you can see him as having said that.  

Rodriguez says "millennials, DREAMers, undocumented citizens" and you have decided that when she goes on to ask a question using "I", she must be talking specifically for illegals.  You then further decide that Obama knew that is what she was talking about and responded only to that.  You then ignore him discussing how citizens should vote to be a voice for those who cannot legally vote just moments later.

Obama certainly did not specifically say that illegals can vote.  He did not imply it, either, unless that is what you want to hear him having said.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such "can't."
> 
> He clearly told illegals to vote, and they wouldn't be found out.
> 
> You remain revealed as a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.
> 
> So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"
> 
> Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....
> 
> _"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but those statements are not saying specifically that illegal aliens cannot vote.  It implies it, but he just says that one of the groups of people voters are speaking for is those who cannot legally vote.  He doesn't say who is in such a group.
> 
> Obviously Obama knows and knew that illegal can't vote.  He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview.  And if we're going to look at the meaning behind his words, sure, he's saying illegals can't vote.  He doesn't say that directly in the interview, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview."
> 
> 
> Actually, he did.
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_
> 
> *[.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']
> 
> 
> 
> In the video that I provided, Neil Cavuoto is amazed that the President of the United States encourages such illegality:
> 
> CAVUTO: I cant believe I heard what I heard.   It’s very clear the question is about illegals who may vote and afraid they might be reported to border security. You’re illegal, you cannot vote. And the President of the United States is saying ‘don’t worry no one will be spying on you or catching you.’
> 
> Whether you’re for the President or against the President… whether you’re pro immigration reform or anti-immigration reform, you’re ignoring the fact you’ve been questioned about illegal voting which you cant do. Why? because you’re not a citizen of this country.
> 
> This is the uncut 30 second segment clearly meant to encourage illegality.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, if you want to contort in mental gymnastics, you can see him as having said that.
> 
> Rodriguez says "millennials, DREAMers, undocumented citizens" and you have decided that when she goes on to ask a question using "I", she must be talking specifically for illegals.  You then further decide that Obama knew that is what she was talking about and responded only to that.  You then ignore him discussing how citizens should vote to be a voice for those who cannot legally vote just moments later.
> 
> Obama certainly did not specifically say that illegals can vote.  He did not imply it, either, unless that is what you want to hear him having said.
Click to expand...




Well sure, if you want to wear mental blinders, you can deny  him as having said that. 

Illegals are the subject of the sentence.....

*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He does specify that Latino citizens should vote, in part to be voices for those who cannot legally vote.  Start at 4:15, going until about 4:40.
> 
> So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote, but neither does he say that they can vote (unless Gina Rodriguez is an illegal).  Rodriguez asks if, when she votes, immigration will know where she lives or come for her family, which Obama says is not true.  That starts at about 3:22 and goes until about 4:06.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"
> 
> Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....
> 
> _"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but those statements are not saying specifically that illegal aliens cannot vote.  It implies it, but he just says that one of the groups of people voters are speaking for is those who cannot legally vote.  He doesn't say who is in such a group.
> 
> Obviously Obama knows and knew that illegal can't vote.  He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview.  And if we're going to look at the meaning behind his words, sure, he's saying illegals can't vote.  He doesn't say that directly in the interview, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview."
> 
> 
> Actually, he did.
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_
> 
> *[.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']
> 
> 
> 
> In the video that I provided, Neil Cavuoto is amazed that the President of the United States encourages such illegality:
> 
> CAVUTO: I cant believe I heard what I heard.   It’s very clear the question is about illegals who may vote and afraid they might be reported to border security. You’re illegal, you cannot vote. And the President of the United States is saying ‘don’t worry no one will be spying on you or catching you.’
> 
> Whether you’re for the President or against the President… whether you’re pro immigration reform or anti-immigration reform, you’re ignoring the fact you’ve been questioned about illegal voting which you cant do. Why? because you’re not a citizen of this country.
> 
> This is the uncut 30 second segment clearly meant to encourage illegality.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, if you want to contort in mental gymnastics, you can see him as having said that.
> 
> Rodriguez says "millennials, DREAMers, undocumented citizens" and you have decided that when she goes on to ask a question using "I", she must be talking specifically for illegals.  You then further decide that Obama knew that is what she was talking about and responded only to that.  You then ignore him discussing how citizens should vote to be a voice for those who cannot legally vote just moments later.
> 
> Obama certainly did not specifically say that illegals can vote.  He did not imply it, either, unless that is what you want to hear him having said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure, if you want to wear mental blinders, you can deny  him as having said that.
> 
> Illegals are the subject of the sentence.....
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
Click to expand...


Are all millennials illegals?  Are all Dreamers?  If the answer is no (which it is), you are just looking at the part of the comment you want to and ignoring the parts that don't fit your narrative.  That doesn't even take into account  the fact that in the actual question Rodriguez asked, she asked "If I" and not "If they" or "If illegals."

It also ignores Obama mentioning how Latino citizens should vote to be a voice for those who cannot legally vote mere seconds later.

The mental blinders here are not mine.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> "So he doesn't specifically say that illegal aliens can't vote"
> 
> Uh.. yes, he does specifically say illegal aliens can't vote....
> 
> _"And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but those statements are not saying specifically that illegal aliens cannot vote.  It implies it, but he just says that one of the groups of people voters are speaking for is those who cannot legally vote.  He doesn't say who is in such a group.
> 
> Obviously Obama knows and knew that illegal can't vote.  He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview.  And if we're going to look at the meaning behind his words, sure, he's saying illegals can't vote.  He doesn't say that directly in the interview, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview."
> 
> 
> Actually, he did.
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_
> 
> *[.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']
> 
> 
> 
> In the video that I provided, Neil Cavuoto is amazed that the President of the United States encourages such illegality:
> 
> CAVUTO: I cant believe I heard what I heard.   It’s very clear the question is about illegals who may vote and afraid they might be reported to border security. You’re illegal, you cannot vote. And the President of the United States is saying ‘don’t worry no one will be spying on you or catching you.’
> 
> Whether you’re for the President or against the President… whether you’re pro immigration reform or anti-immigration reform, you’re ignoring the fact you’ve been questioned about illegal voting which you cant do. Why? because you’re not a citizen of this country.
> 
> This is the uncut 30 second segment clearly meant to encourage illegality.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, if you want to contort in mental gymnastics, you can see him as having said that.
> 
> Rodriguez says "millennials, DREAMers, undocumented citizens" and you have decided that when she goes on to ask a question using "I", she must be talking specifically for illegals.  You then further decide that Obama knew that is what she was talking about and responded only to that.  You then ignore him discussing how citizens should vote to be a voice for those who cannot legally vote just moments later.
> 
> Obama certainly did not specifically say that illegals can vote.  He did not imply it, either, unless that is what you want to hear him having said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure, if you want to wear mental blinders, you can deny  him as having said that.
> 
> Illegals are the subject of the sentence.....
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are all millennials illegals?  Are all Dreamers?  If the answer is no (which it is), you are just looking at the part of the comment you want to and ignoring the parts that don't fit your narrative.  That doesn't even take into account  the fact that in the actual question Rodriguez asked, she asked "If I" and not "If they" or "If illegals."
> 
> It also ignores Obama mentioning how Latino citizens should vote to be a voice for those who cannot legally vote mere seconds later.
> 
> The mental blinders here are not mine.
Click to expand...




She stated that she was speaking for illegals.

You'd rather change the subject????


That means I win again, huh?


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but those statements are not saying specifically that illegal aliens cannot vote.  It implies it, but he just says that one of the groups of people voters are speaking for is those who cannot legally vote.  He doesn't say who is in such a group.
> 
> Obviously Obama knows and knew that illegal can't vote.  He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview.  And if we're going to look at the meaning behind his words, sure, he's saying illegals can't vote.  He doesn't say that directly in the interview, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview."
> 
> 
> Actually, he did.
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_
> 
> *[.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']
> 
> 
> 
> In the video that I provided, Neil Cavuoto is amazed that the President of the United States encourages such illegality:
> 
> CAVUTO: I cant believe I heard what I heard.   It’s very clear the question is about illegals who may vote and afraid they might be reported to border security. You’re illegal, you cannot vote. And the President of the United States is saying ‘don’t worry no one will be spying on you or catching you.’
> 
> Whether you’re for the President or against the President… whether you’re pro immigration reform or anti-immigration reform, you’re ignoring the fact you’ve been questioned about illegal voting which you cant do. Why? because you’re not a citizen of this country.
> 
> This is the uncut 30 second segment clearly meant to encourage illegality.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, if you want to contort in mental gymnastics, you can see him as having said that.
> 
> Rodriguez says "millennials, DREAMers, undocumented citizens" and you have decided that when she goes on to ask a question using "I", she must be talking specifically for illegals.  You then further decide that Obama knew that is what she was talking about and responded only to that.  You then ignore him discussing how citizens should vote to be a voice for those who cannot legally vote just moments later.
> 
> Obama certainly did not specifically say that illegals can vote.  He did not imply it, either, unless that is what you want to hear him having said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure, if you want to wear mental blinders, you can deny  him as having said that.
> 
> Illegals are the subject of the sentence.....
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are all millennials illegals?  Are all Dreamers?  If the answer is no (which it is), you are just looking at the part of the comment you want to and ignoring the parts that don't fit your narrative.  That doesn't even take into account  the fact that in the actual question Rodriguez asked, she asked "If I" and not "If they" or "If illegals."
> 
> It also ignores Obama mentioning how Latino citizens should vote to be a voice for those who cannot legally vote mere seconds later.
> 
> The mental blinders here are not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stated that she was speaking for illegals.
> 
> You'd rather change the subject????
> 
> 
> That means I win again, huh?
Click to expand...


She never stated she was speaking for illegals.  She never actually stated that she was speaking for anyone in the question about whether immigration would look into family when she votes.

I haven't changed the subject at all.  I've just pointed out what was actually said, as opposed to the way you have decided to interpret what was said.

You do like to declare yourself the victor a lot, don't you?


----------



## francoHFW

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
Click to expand...

Democrats don't like total lies, your party's basis, super duper. When any of your phony scandals reach the real world or the courts, we will believe it, conspiracy nut jobs...


----------



## francoHFW

Norman said:


> They wouldn't ship them registration forms if they couldn't vote.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Nebraska Democrats include voter registration forms in 'refugee welcome baskets'
> 
> We all know Hillary cheated in every way she could. She also outspent Trump 2:1 with her Saudi Arabia gay executioner money. She had all the establishment media and favors in her pocket, she even had a vagina.
> 
> Yet, she lost against a total political newbie. What a colossal loser!


There are not enough fact-checkers in the world to keep up with your phony scandals, super duper...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He didn't say that illegals can vote at any time in the interview."
> 
> 
> Actually, he did.
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_
> 
> *[.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']
> 
> 
> 
> In the video that I provided, Neil Cavuoto is amazed that the President of the United States encourages such illegality:
> 
> CAVUTO: I cant believe I heard what I heard.   It’s very clear the question is about illegals who may vote and afraid they might be reported to border security. You’re illegal, you cannot vote. And the President of the United States is saying ‘don’t worry no one will be spying on you or catching you.’
> 
> Whether you’re for the President or against the President… whether you’re pro immigration reform or anti-immigration reform, you’re ignoring the fact you’ve been questioned about illegal voting which you cant do. Why? because you’re not a citizen of this country.
> 
> This is the uncut 30 second segment clearly meant to encourage illegality.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure, if you want to contort in mental gymnastics, you can see him as having said that.
> 
> Rodriguez says "millennials, DREAMers, undocumented citizens" and you have decided that when she goes on to ask a question using "I", she must be talking specifically for illegals.  You then further decide that Obama knew that is what she was talking about and responded only to that.  You then ignore him discussing how citizens should vote to be a voice for those who cannot legally vote just moments later.
> 
> Obama certainly did not specifically say that illegals can vote.  He did not imply it, either, unless that is what you want to hear him having said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure, if you want to wear mental blinders, you can deny  him as having said that.
> 
> Illegals are the subject of the sentence.....
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are all millennials illegals?  Are all Dreamers?  If the answer is no (which it is), you are just looking at the part of the comment you want to and ignoring the parts that don't fit your narrative.  That doesn't even take into account  the fact that in the actual question Rodriguez asked, she asked "If I" and not "If they" or "If illegals."
> 
> It also ignores Obama mentioning how Latino citizens should vote to be a voice for those who cannot legally vote mere seconds later.
> 
> The mental blinders here are not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stated that she was speaking for illegals.
> 
> You'd rather change the subject????
> 
> 
> That means I win again, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She never stated she was speaking for illegals.  She never actually stated that she was speaking for anyone in the question about whether immigration would look into family when she votes.
> 
> I haven't changed the subject at all.  I've just pointed out what was actually said, as opposed to the way you have decided to interpret what was said.
> 
> You do like to declare yourself the victor a lot, don't you?
Click to expand...



It appears you are unable to cease either sounding like a moron, or an apologist for the indefensible.

Clearly, he made the argument for illegals....and he agreed that they should vote....after all, and I quote "when you vote, you're a citizen yourself."


_"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?"_
_
Clearly, you dunce, no legal citizen would pose that query._


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure, if you want to contort in mental gymnastics, you can see him as having said that.
> 
> Rodriguez says "millennials, DREAMers, undocumented citizens" and you have decided that when she goes on to ask a question using "I", she must be talking specifically for illegals.  You then further decide that Obama knew that is what she was talking about and responded only to that.  You then ignore him discussing how citizens should vote to be a voice for those who cannot legally vote just moments later.
> 
> Obama certainly did not specifically say that illegals can vote.  He did not imply it, either, unless that is what you want to hear him having said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure, if you want to wear mental blinders, you can deny  him as having said that.
> 
> Illegals are the subject of the sentence.....
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are all millennials illegals?  Are all Dreamers?  If the answer is no (which it is), you are just looking at the part of the comment you want to and ignoring the parts that don't fit your narrative.  That doesn't even take into account  the fact that in the actual question Rodriguez asked, she asked "If I" and not "If they" or "If illegals."
> 
> It also ignores Obama mentioning how Latino citizens should vote to be a voice for those who cannot legally vote mere seconds later.
> 
> The mental blinders here are not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stated that she was speaking for illegals.
> 
> You'd rather change the subject????
> 
> 
> That means I win again, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She never stated she was speaking for illegals.  She never actually stated that she was speaking for anyone in the question about whether immigration would look into family when she votes.
> 
> I haven't changed the subject at all.  I've just pointed out what was actually said, as opposed to the way you have decided to interpret what was said.
> 
> You do like to declare yourself the victor a lot, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It appears you are unable to cease either sounding like a moron, or an apologist for the indefensible.
> 
> Clearly, he made the argument for illegals....and he agreed that they should vote....after all, and I quote "when you vote, you're a citizen yourself."
> 
> 
> _"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?"
> 
> Clearly, you dunce, no legal citizen would pose that query._
Click to expand...

LOL 

You remain as retarded as ever. Your idea of Obama telling illegal aliens to vote was to tell them they can’t vote. 

You never tire of making a fool of yourself, do ya?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic said:


> She says 'I' after making clear that *she is speaking for illegal aliens.*



You are lying. Gina was speaking ‘about’ illegal aliens. She was not speaking as if she were one of them. And besides Obama qualified his response to Gina with the words ....and I quote "when you vote, you're a citizen yourself." because he knew she was a citizen.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that *she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying. Gina was speaking ‘about’ illegal aliens. She was not speaking as if she were one of them. And besides Obama qualified his response to Gina with the words ....and I quote "when you vote, you're a citizen yourself." because he knew she was a citizen.
Click to expand...



I never lie.

Let's prove it together:


*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_

_[Right after she clarified that she was speaking for illegal aliens..._*Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*



OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
*

See what I taught you?
Wasn't that fun?*


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 20354682 





PoliticalChic said:


> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*




How does a citizen become a non-citizen after or just for speaking about non-citizens? You have not worked that out have you?  Quit lying and try to work it out. Let us know when you do.


----------



## Faun

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 20354682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does a citizen become a non-citizen after or just for speaking about non-citizens? You have not worked that out have you?  Quit lying and try to work it out. Let us know when you do.
Click to expand...

She can’t quit lying ... she’s pathological. Anyone who doesn’t get that by now it’s simply not paying attention.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure, if you want to contort in mental gymnastics, you can see him as having said that.
> 
> Rodriguez says "millennials, DREAMers, undocumented citizens" and you have decided that when she goes on to ask a question using "I", she must be talking specifically for illegals.  You then further decide that Obama knew that is what she was talking about and responded only to that.  You then ignore him discussing how citizens should vote to be a voice for those who cannot legally vote just moments later.
> 
> Obama certainly did not specifically say that illegals can vote.  He did not imply it, either, unless that is what you want to hear him having said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure, if you want to wear mental blinders, you can deny  him as having said that.
> 
> Illegals are the subject of the sentence.....
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are all millennials illegals?  Are all Dreamers?  If the answer is no (which it is), you are just looking at the part of the comment you want to and ignoring the parts that don't fit your narrative.  That doesn't even take into account  the fact that in the actual question Rodriguez asked, she asked "If I" and not "If they" or "If illegals."
> 
> It also ignores Obama mentioning how Latino citizens should vote to be a voice for those who cannot legally vote mere seconds later.
> 
> The mental blinders here are not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stated that she was speaking for illegals.
> 
> You'd rather change the subject????
> 
> 
> That means I win again, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She never stated she was speaking for illegals.  She never actually stated that she was speaking for anyone in the question about whether immigration would look into family when she votes.
> 
> I haven't changed the subject at all.  I've just pointed out what was actually said, as opposed to the way you have decided to interpret what was said.
> 
> You do like to declare yourself the victor a lot, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It appears you are unable to cease either sounding like a moron, or an apologist for the indefensible.
> 
> Clearly, he made the argument for illegals....and he agreed that they should vote....after all, and I quote "when you vote, you're a citizen yourself."
> 
> 
> _"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?"
> 
> Clearly, you dunce, no legal citizen would pose that query._
Click to expand...


In other words, if someone is voting, they are a citizen, because only citizens can vote is the vast majority of elections.

The point seems to be that if the family is illegal, if the citizen in the family votes, will immigration use that to go after their family.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that *she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying. Gina was speaking ‘about’ illegal aliens. She was not speaking as if she were one of them. And besides Obama qualified his response to Gina with the words ....and I quote "when you vote, you're a citizen yourself." because he knew she was a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Let's prove it together:
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> _[Right after she clarified that she was speaking for illegal aliens..._*Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]
> 
> 
> See what I taught you?
> Wasn't that fun?*
Click to expand...


This may shock you, but it's possible for a legal citizen to have illegal family members.


----------



## Slyhunter

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that *she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying. Gina was speaking ‘about’ illegal aliens. She was not speaking as if she were one of them. And besides Obama qualified his response to Gina with the words ....and I quote "when you vote, you're a citizen yourself." because he knew she was a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Let's prove it together:
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> _[Right after she clarified that she was speaking for illegal aliens..._*Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]
> 
> 
> See what I taught you?
> Wasn't that fun?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may shock you, but it's possible for a legal citizen to have illegal family members.
Click to expand...

and it's possible for illegals to vote.
*REPORT: THREE MILLION VOTES IN PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION CAST BY ILLEGAL ALIENS*
*



			Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization.
		
Click to expand...

*


> *According to current indications, Hillary Clinton won the popular vote by around 630,000 votes, although around 7 million ballots remain uncounted.
> 
> Virtually all of the votes cast by 3 million illegal immigrants are likely to have been for Hillary Clinton, meaning Trump might have won the popular vote when this number is taken into account.
> 
> Vote fraud using ballots cast in the name of dead people and illegal alien voters was a huge concern before the election.
> 
> On the morning of the election there were 4 million dead people on U.S. voter rolls.
> 
> Although some states require some form of ID before voting, California, Illinois, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Nebraska, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Vermont, West Virginia, Wyoming, and Washington, D.C. all require no identification before voting.*


*
Report: Three Million Votes in Presidential Election Cast by Illegal Aliens
*


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that *she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying. Gina was speaking ‘about’ illegal aliens. She was not speaking as if she were one of them. And besides Obama qualified his response to Gina with the words ....and I quote "when you vote, you're a citizen yourself." because he knew she was a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Let's prove it together:
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> _[Right after she clarified that she was speaking for illegal aliens..._*Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]
> 
> 
> See what I taught you?
> Wasn't that fun?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may shock you, but it's possible for a legal citizen to have illegal family members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it's possible for illegals to vote.
> *REPORT: THREE MILLION VOTES IN PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION CAST BY ILLEGAL ALIENS*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *According to current indications, Hillary Clinton won the popular vote by around 630,000 votes, although around 7 million ballots remain uncounted.*
> 
> *Virtually all of the votes cast by 3 million illegal immigrants are likely to have been for Hillary Clinton, meaning Trump might have won the popular vote when this number is taken into account.*
> 
> *Vote fraud using ballots cast in the name of dead people and illegal alien voters was a huge concern before the election.*
> 
> *On the morning of the election there were 4 million dead people on U.S. voter rolls.*
> 
> *Although some states require some form of ID before voting, California, Illinois, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Nebraska, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Vermont, West Virginia, Wyoming, and Washington, D.C. all require no identification before voting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Report: Three Million Votes in Presidential Election Cast by Illegal Aliens*
Click to expand...

Oh for fucks sake. If the best you could do his info wars… You lose.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that *she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying. Gina was speaking ‘about’ illegal aliens. She was not speaking as if she were one of them. And besides Obama qualified his response to Gina with the words ....and I quote "when you vote, you're a citizen yourself." because he knew she was a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Let's prove it together:
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> _[Right after she clarified that she was speaking for illegal aliens..._*Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]
> 
> 
> See what I taught you?
> Wasn't that fun?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may shock you, but it's possible for a legal citizen to have illegal family members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it's possible for illegals to vote.
> *REPORT: THREE MILLION VOTES IN PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION CAST BY ILLEGAL ALIENS*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *According to current indications, Hillary Clinton won the popular vote by around 630,000 votes, although around 7 million ballots remain uncounted.*
> 
> *Virtually all of the votes cast by 3 million illegal immigrants are likely to have been for Hillary Clinton, meaning Trump might have won the popular vote when this number is taken into account.*
> 
> *Vote fraud using ballots cast in the name of dead people and illegal alien voters was a huge concern before the election.*
> 
> *On the morning of the election there were 4 million dead people on U.S. voter rolls.*
> 
> *Although some states require some form of ID before voting, California, Illinois, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Nebraska, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Vermont, West Virginia, Wyoming, and Washington, D.C. all require no identification before voting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Report: Three Million Votes in Presidential Election Cast by Illegal Aliens*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. If the best you could do his info wars… You lose.
Click to expand...

I refuse to use liberal media sources so Yes.


----------



## Montrovant

Slyhunter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that *she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying. Gina was speaking ‘about’ illegal aliens. She was not speaking as if she were one of them. And besides Obama qualified his response to Gina with the words ....and I quote "when you vote, you're a citizen yourself." because he knew she was a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Let's prove it together:
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> _[Right after she clarified that she was speaking for illegal aliens..._*Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]
> 
> 
> See what I taught you?
> Wasn't that fun?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may shock you, but it's possible for a legal citizen to have illegal family members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it's possible for illegals to vote.
> *REPORT: THREE MILLION VOTES IN PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION CAST BY ILLEGAL ALIENS*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *According to current indications, Hillary Clinton won the popular vote by around 630,000 votes, although around 7 million ballots remain uncounted.*
> 
> *Virtually all of the votes cast by 3 million illegal immigrants are likely to have been for Hillary Clinton, meaning Trump might have won the popular vote when this number is taken into account.*
> 
> *Vote fraud using ballots cast in the name of dead people and illegal alien voters was a huge concern before the election.*
> 
> *On the morning of the election there were 4 million dead people on U.S. voter rolls.*
> 
> *Although some states require some form of ID before voting, California, Illinois, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Nebraska, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Vermont, West Virginia, Wyoming, and Washington, D.C. all require no identification before voting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Report: Three Million Votes in Presidential Election Cast by Illegal Aliens*
Click to expand...


I'm not sure how that's relevant to the Obama interview, unless you are contending that only illegal aliens can have illegal alien family members.


----------



## Sahba

In CA,  there was a 'sister' sorority house directly across the street from the main entrance to the college which served as a polling location for part of the town. I can't tell you how many 'no-speekyyy-eng-laaashe' people showed up to vote. Of course their names were not on the town 'rolls' but they were encouraged to vote with a "provisional" ballot. I made a point of going at the most crowded time on election day and making a fuss about my ID... 'O MY I CAN'T find my ID to VOTE' etc. and, WOW, was I ever beset upon by others trying to shut me up.. (& fast) for making the 'illegals' nervous about being there in the first place... My sassy ass would not be easily shut up though... lol.  In retrospect, one of the times I pulled this stunt was for GWB's 1st election and perhaps him getting elected didn't turn out so well, in the grand scheme of things, considering Afghanistan.... lost a couple guy friends there and probably needlessly.  (sorry y'all, just my musings w/ a glass of Chardonnay... lol)


----------



## eagle1462010

Bump


----------



## Slyhunter

Montrovant said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that *she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying. Gina was speaking ‘about’ illegal aliens. She was not speaking as if she were one of them. And besides Obama qualified his response to Gina with the words ....and I quote "when you vote, you're a citizen yourself." because he knew she was a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Let's prove it together:
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> _[Right after she clarified that she was speaking for illegal aliens..._*Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]
> 
> 
> See what I taught you?
> Wasn't that fun?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may shock you, but it's possible for a legal citizen to have illegal family members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it's possible for illegals to vote.
> *REPORT: THREE MILLION VOTES IN PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION CAST BY ILLEGAL ALIENS*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *According to current indications, Hillary Clinton won the popular vote by around 630,000 votes, although around 7 million ballots remain uncounted.*
> 
> *Virtually all of the votes cast by 3 million illegal immigrants are likely to have been for Hillary Clinton, meaning Trump might have won the popular vote when this number is taken into account.*
> 
> *Vote fraud using ballots cast in the name of dead people and illegal alien voters was a huge concern before the election.*
> 
> *On the morning of the election there were 4 million dead people on U.S. voter rolls.*
> 
> *Although some states require some form of ID before voting, California, Illinois, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Nebraska, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Vermont, West Virginia, Wyoming, and Washington, D.C. all require no identification before voting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Report: Three Million Votes in Presidential Election Cast by Illegal Aliens*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how that's relevant to the Obama interview, unless you are contending that only illegal aliens can have illegal alien family members.
Click to expand...

There is the bigger picture. And the subject line of this thread coincides with the content I posted.


----------



## danielpalos

Slyhunter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She says 'I' after making clear that *she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying. Gina was speaking ‘about’ illegal aliens. She was not speaking as if she were one of them. And besides Obama qualified his response to Gina with the words ....and I quote "when you vote, you're a citizen yourself." because he knew she was a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Let's prove it together:
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> _[Right after she clarified that she was speaking for illegal aliens..._*Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]
> 
> 
> See what I taught you?
> Wasn't that fun?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may shock you, but it's possible for a legal citizen to have illegal family members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it's possible for illegals to vote.
> *REPORT: THREE MILLION VOTES IN PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION CAST BY ILLEGAL ALIENS*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *According to current indications, Hillary Clinton won the popular vote by around 630,000 votes, although around 7 million ballots remain uncounted.*
> 
> *Virtually all of the votes cast by 3 million illegal immigrants are likely to have been for Hillary Clinton, meaning Trump might have won the popular vote when this number is taken into account.*
> 
> *Vote fraud using ballots cast in the name of dead people and illegal alien voters was a huge concern before the election.*
> 
> *On the morning of the election there were 4 million dead people on U.S. voter rolls.*
> 
> *Although some states require some form of ID before voting, California, Illinois, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Nebraska, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Vermont, West Virginia, Wyoming, and Washington, D.C. all require no identification before voting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Report: Three Million Votes in Presidential Election Cast by Illegal Aliens*
Click to expand...

lol.  so, how many illegals voted red and not blue?


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying. Gina was speaking ‘about’ illegal aliens. She was not speaking as if she were one of them. And besides Obama qualified his response to Gina with the words ....and I quote "when you vote, you're a citizen yourself." because he knew she was a citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Let's prove it together:
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> _[Right after she clarified that she was speaking for illegal aliens..._*Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]
> 
> 
> See what I taught you?
> Wasn't that fun?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may shock you, but it's possible for a legal citizen to have illegal family members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it's possible for illegals to vote.
> *REPORT: THREE MILLION VOTES IN PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION CAST BY ILLEGAL ALIENS*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *According to current indications, Hillary Clinton won the popular vote by around 630,000 votes, although around 7 million ballots remain uncounted.*
> 
> *Virtually all of the votes cast by 3 million illegal immigrants are likely to have been for Hillary Clinton, meaning Trump might have won the popular vote when this number is taken into account.*
> 
> *Vote fraud using ballots cast in the name of dead people and illegal alien voters was a huge concern before the election.*
> 
> *On the morning of the election there were 4 million dead people on U.S. voter rolls.*
> 
> *Although some states require some form of ID before voting, California, Illinois, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Nebraska, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Vermont, West Virginia, Wyoming, and Washington, D.C. all require no identification before voting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Report: Three Million Votes in Presidential Election Cast by Illegal Aliens*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. If the best you could do his info wars… You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I refuse to use liberal media sources so Yes.
Click to expand...

That’s your problem since no one with an IQ over room temperature refers to InfoWars as a source to anything other than ridicule.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Let's prove it together:
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> _[Right after she clarified that she was speaking for illegal aliens..._*Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]
> 
> 
> See what I taught you?
> Wasn't that fun?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may shock you, but it's possible for a legal citizen to have illegal family members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it's possible for illegals to vote.
> *REPORT: THREE MILLION VOTES IN PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION CAST BY ILLEGAL ALIENS*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *According to current indications, Hillary Clinton won the popular vote by around 630,000 votes, although around 7 million ballots remain uncounted.*
> 
> *Virtually all of the votes cast by 3 million illegal immigrants are likely to have been for Hillary Clinton, meaning Trump might have won the popular vote when this number is taken into account.*
> 
> *Vote fraud using ballots cast in the name of dead people and illegal alien voters was a huge concern before the election.*
> 
> *On the morning of the election there were 4 million dead people on U.S. voter rolls.*
> 
> *Although some states require some form of ID before voting, California, Illinois, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Nebraska, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Vermont, West Virginia, Wyoming, and Washington, D.C. all require no identification before voting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Report: Three Million Votes in Presidential Election Cast by Illegal Aliens*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. If the best you could do his info wars… You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I refuse to use liberal media sources so Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s your problem since no one with an IQ over room temperature refers to InfoWars as a source to anything other than ridicule.
Click to expand...

You are a liar. You mean no Democrat would use them as a source. Besides the ultimate source is the Washington Times. I didn't use them because they don't like my pop up blocker and require a subscription.


----------



## Montrovant

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may shock you, but it's possible for a legal citizen to have illegal family members.
> 
> 
> 
> and it's possible for illegals to vote.
> *REPORT: THREE MILLION VOTES IN PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION CAST BY ILLEGAL ALIENS*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *According to current indications, Hillary Clinton won the popular vote by around 630,000 votes, although around 7 million ballots remain uncounted.*
> 
> *Virtually all of the votes cast by 3 million illegal immigrants are likely to have been for Hillary Clinton, meaning Trump might have won the popular vote when this number is taken into account.*
> 
> *Vote fraud using ballots cast in the name of dead people and illegal alien voters was a huge concern before the election.*
> 
> *On the morning of the election there were 4 million dead people on U.S. voter rolls.*
> 
> *Although some states require some form of ID before voting, California, Illinois, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Nebraska, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Vermont, West Virginia, Wyoming, and Washington, D.C. all require no identification before voting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Report: Three Million Votes in Presidential Election Cast by Illegal Aliens*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. If the best you could do his info wars… You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I refuse to use liberal media sources so Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s your problem since no one with an IQ over room temperature refers to InfoWars as a source to anything other than ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar. You mean no Democrat would use them as a source. Besides the ultimate source is the Washington Times. I didn't use them because they don't like my pop up blocker and require a subscription.
Click to expand...


Actually, I think plenty of non-Democrats would consider InfoWars less than reliable.


----------



## Slyhunter

Montrovant said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it's possible for illegals to vote.
> *REPORT: THREE MILLION VOTES IN PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION CAST BY ILLEGAL ALIENS*
> 
> *Report: Three Million Votes in Presidential Election Cast by Illegal Aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. If the best you could do his info wars… You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I refuse to use liberal media sources so Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s your problem since no one with an IQ over room temperature refers to InfoWars as a source to anything other than ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar. You mean no Democrat would use them as a source. Besides the ultimate source is the Washington Times. I didn't use them because they don't like my pop up blocker and require a subscription.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I think plenty of non-Democrats would consider InfoWars less than reliable.
Click to expand...

As I said before it's a copy of a story originally written in the Washington Times, a source I don't use because they require me turning off my pop up blocker or signing up with a subscription.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may shock you, but it's possible for a legal citizen to have illegal family members.
> 
> 
> 
> and it's possible for illegals to vote.
> *REPORT: THREE MILLION VOTES IN PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION CAST BY ILLEGAL ALIENS*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *According to current indications, Hillary Clinton won the popular vote by around 630,000 votes, although around 7 million ballots remain uncounted.*
> 
> *Virtually all of the votes cast by 3 million illegal immigrants are likely to have been for Hillary Clinton, meaning Trump might have won the popular vote when this number is taken into account.*
> 
> *Vote fraud using ballots cast in the name of dead people and illegal alien voters was a huge concern before the election.*
> 
> *On the morning of the election there were 4 million dead people on U.S. voter rolls.*
> 
> *Although some states require some form of ID before voting, California, Illinois, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Nebraska, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Vermont, West Virginia, Wyoming, and Washington, D.C. all require no identification before voting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Report: Three Million Votes in Presidential Election Cast by Illegal Aliens*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. If the best you could do his info wars… You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I refuse to use liberal media sources so Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s your problem since no one with an IQ over room temperature refers to InfoWars as a source to anything other than ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar. You mean no Democrat would use them as a source. Besides the ultimate source is the Washington Times. I didn't use them because they don't like my pop up blocker and require a subscription.
Click to expand...

Nope, I’m not a liar but you are a fucking moron, Zippy.

Here, this is from *your link* to InfoWars....

_Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, *according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization*._​
That’s not the Washington Times... that’s not a report... that’s not a study... it’s some idiot with a Twitter account named, “ Greg Phillips” from VoteFraud.org.

Only what does votefraud.org say about Greg Phillips? *They say they don’t know who he is*...

_In an article quoting a Mr. Greg Phillips about 3 million illegals voting for Hillary Clinton in the 2016 Presidential Election, InfoWars.com mistakenly listed VoteFraud.org as his website. This listing on Infowars.com brought over 220,000 visitors to our websites. *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article* circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton. . . ._​
Do you see now why normal people never rely on InfoWars as their source?


----------



## eagle1462010

Everyone knows illegals freaking vote is asshat states like Mexifornia.  So weak is their ID's there that they violate minimum standards via Homeland security.  They have received an extension on ID's for flying but are about to expire.  

Soon a California drivers license can not be used to fly the Friendly skies.

They know it.  We know it.  And a lot of Americans know it.

It is a strategy for political power.  Change the demographics of America to change the votes of a Nation.

They will call you a liar.  Say prove it.  Then try to deflect articles saying different.  They know exactly what they are doing.  Denial doesn't change it.  That is just part of the game to them.


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Everyone knows illegals freaking vote is asshat states like Mexifornia.  So weak is their ID's there that they violate minimum standards via Homeland security.  They have received an extension on ID's for flying but are about to expire.
> 
> Soon a California drivers license can not be used to fly the Friendly skies.
> 
> They know it.  We know it.  And a lot of Americans know it.
> 
> It is a strategy for political power.  Change the demographics of America to change the votes of a Nation.
> 
> They will call you a liar.  Say prove it.  Then try to deflect articles saying different.  They know exactly what they are doing.  Denial doesn't change it.  That is just part of the game to them.


Challenging you morons to prove your idiotic claims is neither a denial nor a game. It’s the vehicle proving you’re a delusional imbecile.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it's possible for illegals to vote.
> *REPORT: THREE MILLION VOTES IN PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION CAST BY ILLEGAL ALIENS*
> 
> *Report: Three Million Votes in Presidential Election Cast by Illegal Aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. If the best you could do his info wars… You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I refuse to use liberal media sources so Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s your problem since no one with an IQ over room temperature refers to InfoWars as a source to anything other than ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar. You mean no Democrat would use them as a source. Besides the ultimate source is the Washington Times. I didn't use them because they don't like my pop up blocker and require a subscription.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I’m not a liar but you are a fucking moron, Zippy.
> 
> Here, this is from *your link* to InfoWars....
> 
> _Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, *according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization*._​
> That’s not the Washington Times... that’s not a report... that’s not a study... it’s some idiot with a Twitter account named, “ Greg Phillips” from VoteFraud.org.
> 
> Only what does votefraud.org say about Greg Phillips? *They say they don’t know who he is*...
> 
> _In an article quoting a Mr. Greg Phillips about 3 million illegals voting for Hillary Clinton in the 2016 Presidential Election, InfoWars.com mistakenly listed VoteFraud.org as his website. This listing on Infowars.com brought over 220,000 visitors to our websites. *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article* circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton. . . ._​
> Do you see now why normal people never rely on InfoWars as their source?
Click to expand...

Here is the Washington Times article that says 5.9 illegals voted. I can't read it because the site blocks me because of my ad blocker.'
Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated'

Found a bypass.


> s many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.]/quote]





> Mr. Agresti’s analysis of the same polling data settled on much higher numbers. He estimated that as many as 7.9 million noncitizens were illegally registered that year and 594,000 to 5.7 million voted.


Just wow


> He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.
> 
> “This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.
> 
> Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.


 Debunks your Harvard study.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake. If the best you could do his info wars… You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to use liberal media sources so Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s your problem since no one with an IQ over room temperature refers to InfoWars as a source to anything other than ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar. You mean no Democrat would use them as a source. Besides the ultimate source is the Washington Times. I didn't use them because they don't like my pop up blocker and require a subscription.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I’m not a liar but you are a fucking moron, Zippy.
> 
> Here, this is from *your link* to InfoWars....
> 
> _Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, *according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization*._​
> That’s not the Washington Times... that’s not a report... that’s not a study... it’s some idiot with a Twitter account named, “ Greg Phillips” from VoteFraud.org.
> 
> Only what does votefraud.org say about Greg Phillips? *They say they don’t know who he is*...
> 
> _In an article quoting a Mr. Greg Phillips about 3 million illegals voting for Hillary Clinton in the 2016 Presidential Election, InfoWars.com mistakenly listed VoteFraud.org as his website. This listing on Infowars.com brought over 220,000 visitors to our websites. *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article* circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton. . . ._​
> Do you see now why normal people never rely on InfoWars as their source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the Washington Times article that says 5.9 illegals voted. I can't read it because the site blocks me because of my ad blocker.'
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated'
> 
> Found a bypass.
> 
> 
> 
> s many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.]/quote]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Agresti’s analysis of the same polling data settled on much higher numbers. He estimated that as many as 7.9 million noncitizens were illegally registered that year and 594,000 to 5.7 million voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wow
> 
> 
> 
> He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.
> 
> “This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.
> 
> Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debunks your Harvard study.
Click to expand...

Actually,  Old Dominion University was debunked long ago. They used unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling

Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting

_A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​
But wait, there's more... on top of it being based upon unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling, it turns out that many of the respondents erroneously identified themselves as citizens in 2010 but then as non-citizens in 2012...

_*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys._​


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to use liberal media sources so Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s your problem since no one with an IQ over room temperature refers to InfoWars as a source to anything other than ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar. You mean no Democrat would use them as a source. Besides the ultimate source is the Washington Times. I didn't use them because they don't like my pop up blocker and require a subscription.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I’m not a liar but you are a fucking moron, Zippy.
> 
> Here, this is from *your link* to InfoWars....
> 
> _Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, *according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization*._​
> That’s not the Washington Times... that’s not a report... that’s not a study... it’s some idiot with a Twitter account named, “ Greg Phillips” from VoteFraud.org.
> 
> Only what does votefraud.org say about Greg Phillips? *They say they don’t know who he is*...
> 
> _In an article quoting a Mr. Greg Phillips about 3 million illegals voting for Hillary Clinton in the 2016 Presidential Election, InfoWars.com mistakenly listed VoteFraud.org as his website. This listing on Infowars.com brought over 220,000 visitors to our websites. *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article* circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton. . . ._​
> Do you see now why normal people never rely on InfoWars as their source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the Washington Times article that says 5.9 illegals voted. I can't read it because the site blocks me because of my ad blocker.'
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated'
> 
> Found a bypass.
> 
> 
> 
> s many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.]/quote]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Agresti’s analysis of the same polling data settled on much higher numbers. He estimated that as many as 7.9 million noncitizens were illegally registered that year and 594,000 to 5.7 million voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wow
> 
> 
> 
> He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.
> 
> “This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.
> 
> Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debunks your Harvard study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually,  Old Dominion University was debunked long ago. They used unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​
> But wait, there's more... on top of it being based upon unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling, it turns out that many of the respondents erroneously identified themselves as citizens in 2010 but then as non-citizens in 2012...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys._​
Click to expand...

It explains it right there. Those non-citizens forget when to lie on a census and when not to.
Plus internet polling, when done right, is much more accurate representation than phone polling. Phone polling won't get a lot of Conservatives because Conservatives don't answer their phone to just anyone. There is this invention called voice mail. If I don't recognize who is calling it's all your going to get.


----------



## Montrovant

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s your problem since no one with an IQ over room temperature refers to InfoWars as a source to anything other than ridicule.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar. You mean no Democrat would use them as a source. Besides the ultimate source is the Washington Times. I didn't use them because they don't like my pop up blocker and require a subscription.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I’m not a liar but you are a fucking moron, Zippy.
> 
> Here, this is from *your link* to InfoWars....
> 
> _Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, *according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization*._​
> That’s not the Washington Times... that’s not a report... that’s not a study... it’s some idiot with a Twitter account named, “ Greg Phillips” from VoteFraud.org.
> 
> Only what does votefraud.org say about Greg Phillips? *They say they don’t know who he is*...
> 
> _In an article quoting a Mr. Greg Phillips about 3 million illegals voting for Hillary Clinton in the 2016 Presidential Election, InfoWars.com mistakenly listed VoteFraud.org as his website. This listing on Infowars.com brought over 220,000 visitors to our websites. *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article* circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton. . . ._​
> Do you see now why normal people never rely on InfoWars as their source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the Washington Times article that says 5.9 illegals voted. I can't read it because the site blocks me because of my ad blocker.'
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated'
> 
> Found a bypass.
> 
> 
> 
> s many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.]/quote]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Agresti’s analysis of the same polling data settled on much higher numbers. He estimated that as many as 7.9 million noncitizens were illegally registered that year and 594,000 to 5.7 million voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wow
> 
> 
> 
> He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.
> 
> “This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.
> 
> Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debunks your Harvard study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually,  Old Dominion University was debunked long ago. They used unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​
> But wait, there's more... on top of it being based upon unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling, it turns out that many of the respondents erroneously identified themselves as citizens in 2010 but then as non-citizens in 2012...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It explains it right there. Those non-citizens forget when to lie on a census and when not to.
> Plus internet polling, when done right, is much more accurate representation than phone polling. Phone polling won't get a lot of Conservatives because Conservatives don't answer their phone to just anyone. There is this invention called voice mail. If I don't recognize who is calling it's all your going to get.
Click to expand...


Conservatives don't answer their phone to just anyone?  I don't know that I've ever heard anyone claim particularly different phone practices between conservatives and people of other political persuasions.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s your problem since no one with an IQ over room temperature refers to InfoWars as a source to anything other than ridicule.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar. You mean no Democrat would use them as a source. Besides the ultimate source is the Washington Times. I didn't use them because they don't like my pop up blocker and require a subscription.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I’m not a liar but you are a fucking moron, Zippy.
> 
> Here, this is from *your link* to InfoWars....
> 
> _Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, *according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization*._​
> That’s not the Washington Times... that’s not a report... that’s not a study... it’s some idiot with a Twitter account named, “ Greg Phillips” from VoteFraud.org.
> 
> Only what does votefraud.org say about Greg Phillips? *They say they don’t know who he is*...
> 
> _In an article quoting a Mr. Greg Phillips about 3 million illegals voting for Hillary Clinton in the 2016 Presidential Election, InfoWars.com mistakenly listed VoteFraud.org as his website. This listing on Infowars.com brought over 220,000 visitors to our websites. *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article* circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton. . . ._​
> Do you see now why normal people never rely on InfoWars as their source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the Washington Times article that says 5.9 illegals voted. I can't read it because the site blocks me because of my ad blocker.'
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated'
> 
> Found a bypass.
> 
> 
> 
> s many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.]/quote]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Agresti’s analysis of the same polling data settled on much higher numbers. He estimated that as many as 7.9 million noncitizens were illegally registered that year and 594,000 to 5.7 million voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wow
> 
> 
> 
> He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.
> 
> “This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.
> 
> Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debunks your Harvard study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually,  Old Dominion University was debunked long ago. They used unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​
> But wait, there's more... on top of it being based upon unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling, it turns out that many of the respondents erroneously identified themselves as citizens in 2010 but then as non-citizens in 2012...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It explains it right there. Those non-citizens forget when to lie on a census and when not to.
> Plus internet polling, when done right, is much more accurate representation than phone polling. Phone polling won't get a lot of Conservatives because Conservatives don't answer their phone to just anyone. There is this invention called voice mail. If I don't recognize who is calling it's all your going to get.
Click to expand...

Unscientific online polling is never more accurate than scientific polling. And again, respondents answered they we’re citizens and then responded they were not citizens. That you don’t know that only serves to reveal just how ignorant you are when it comes to polling. Just Facts, self described conservatives and libertarians, took an old unscientific poll and merely increased the numbers.

Not to mention, you started with one link to a bullshit story about how 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election to a new link to another bullshit story about how almost 6 million illegal aliens voted in the election. And despite stupidly relying on InfoWars as your source, you haven’t responded to me proving their story was bullshit as I showed votefraud.org never heard of Greg Phillips as InfoWars falsely claimed.

Let’s see you find even 6 illegal aliens who voted in the election...


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar. You mean no Democrat would use them as a source. Besides the ultimate source is the Washington Times. I didn't use them because they don't like my pop up blocker and require a subscription.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I’m not a liar but you are a fucking moron, Zippy.
> 
> Here, this is from *your link* to InfoWars....
> 
> _Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, *according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization*._​
> That’s not the Washington Times... that’s not a report... that’s not a study... it’s some idiot with a Twitter account named, “ Greg Phillips” from VoteFraud.org.
> 
> Only what does votefraud.org say about Greg Phillips? *They say they don’t know who he is*...
> 
> _In an article quoting a Mr. Greg Phillips about 3 million illegals voting for Hillary Clinton in the 2016 Presidential Election, InfoWars.com mistakenly listed VoteFraud.org as his website. This listing on Infowars.com brought over 220,000 visitors to our websites. *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article* circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton. . . ._​
> Do you see now why normal people never rely on InfoWars as their source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the Washington Times article that says 5.9 illegals voted. I can't read it because the site blocks me because of my ad blocker.'
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated'
> 
> Found a bypass.
> 
> 
> 
> s many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.]/quote]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Agresti’s analysis of the same polling data settled on much higher numbers. He estimated that as many as 7.9 million noncitizens were illegally registered that year and 594,000 to 5.7 million voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wow
> 
> 
> 
> He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.
> 
> “This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.
> 
> Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debunks your Harvard study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually,  Old Dominion University was debunked long ago. They used unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​
> But wait, there's more... on top of it being based upon unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling, it turns out that many of the respondents erroneously identified themselves as citizens in 2010 but then as non-citizens in 2012...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It explains it right there. Those non-citizens forget when to lie on a census and when not to.
> Plus internet polling, when done right, is much more accurate representation than phone polling. Phone polling won't get a lot of Conservatives because Conservatives don't answer their phone to just anyone. There is this invention called voice mail. If I don't recognize who is calling it's all your going to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unscientific online polling is never more accurate than scientific polling. And again, respondents answered they we’re citizens and then responded they were not citizens. That you don’t know that only serves to reveal just how ignorant you are when it comes to polling. Just Facts, self described conservatives and libertarians, took an old unscientific poll and merely increased the numbers.
> 
> Not to mention, you started with one link to a bullshit story about how 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election to a new link to another bullshit story about how almost 6 million illegal aliens voted in the election. And despite stupidly relying on InfoWars as your source, you haven’t responded to me proving their story was bullshit as I showed votefraud.org never heard of Greg Phillips as InfoWars falsely claimed.
> 
> Let’s see you find even 6 illegal aliens who voted in the election...
Click to expand...

Illegal alien arrested, charged with voter fraud


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar. You mean no Democrat would use them as a source. Besides the ultimate source is the Washington Times. I didn't use them because they don't like my pop up blocker and require a subscription.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I’m not a liar but you are a fucking moron, Zippy.
> 
> Here, this is from *your link* to InfoWars....
> 
> _Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, *according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization*._​
> That’s not the Washington Times... that’s not a report... that’s not a study... it’s some idiot with a Twitter account named, “ Greg Phillips” from VoteFraud.org.
> 
> Only what does votefraud.org say about Greg Phillips? *They say they don’t know who he is*...
> 
> _In an article quoting a Mr. Greg Phillips about 3 million illegals voting for Hillary Clinton in the 2016 Presidential Election, InfoWars.com mistakenly listed VoteFraud.org as his website. This listing on Infowars.com brought over 220,000 visitors to our websites. *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article* circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton. . . ._​
> Do you see now why normal people never rely on InfoWars as their source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the Washington Times article that says 5.9 illegals voted. I can't read it because the site blocks me because of my ad blocker.'
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated'
> 
> Found a bypass.
> 
> 
> 
> s many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.]/quote]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Agresti’s analysis of the same polling data settled on much higher numbers. He estimated that as many as 7.9 million noncitizens were illegally registered that year and 594,000 to 5.7 million voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wow
> 
> 
> 
> He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.
> 
> “This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.
> 
> Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debunks your Harvard study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually,  Old Dominion University was debunked long ago. They used unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​
> But wait, there's more... on top of it being based upon unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling, it turns out that many of the respondents erroneously identified themselves as citizens in 2010 but then as non-citizens in 2012...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It explains it right there. Those non-citizens forget when to lie on a census and when not to.
> Plus internet polling, when done right, is much more accurate representation than phone polling. Phone polling won't get a lot of Conservatives because Conservatives don't answer their phone to just anyone. There is this invention called voice mail. If I don't recognize who is calling it's all your going to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unscientific online polling is never more accurate than scientific polling. And again, respondents answered they we’re citizens and then responded they were not citizens. That you don’t know that only serves to reveal just how ignorant you are when it comes to polling. Just Facts, self described conservatives and libertarians, took an old unscientific poll and merely increased the numbers.
> 
> Not to mention, you started with one link to a bullshit story about how 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election to a new link to another bullshit story about how almost 6 million illegal aliens voted in the election. And despite stupidly relying on InfoWars as your source, you haven’t responded to me proving their story was bullshit as I showed votefraud.org never heard of Greg Phillips as InfoWars falsely claimed.
> 
> Let’s see you find even 6 illegal aliens who voted in the election...
Click to expand...

BREAKING : Over 40 Illegals Arrested For Trying to Vote in California - Freedom's Final Stand


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar. You mean no Democrat would use them as a source. Besides the ultimate source is the Washington Times. I didn't use them because they don't like my pop up blocker and require a subscription.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I’m not a liar but you are a fucking moron, Zippy.
> 
> Here, this is from *your link* to InfoWars....
> 
> _Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, *according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization*._​
> That’s not the Washington Times... that’s not a report... that’s not a study... it’s some idiot with a Twitter account named, “ Greg Phillips” from VoteFraud.org.
> 
> Only what does votefraud.org say about Greg Phillips? *They say they don’t know who he is*...
> 
> _In an article quoting a Mr. Greg Phillips about 3 million illegals voting for Hillary Clinton in the 2016 Presidential Election, InfoWars.com mistakenly listed VoteFraud.org as his website. This listing on Infowars.com brought over 220,000 visitors to our websites. *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article* circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton. . . ._​
> Do you see now why normal people never rely on InfoWars as their source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the Washington Times article that says 5.9 illegals voted. I can't read it because the site blocks me because of my ad blocker.'
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated'
> 
> Found a bypass.
> 
> 
> 
> s many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.]/quote]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Agresti’s analysis of the same polling data settled on much higher numbers. He estimated that as many as 7.9 million noncitizens were illegally registered that year and 594,000 to 5.7 million voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wow
> 
> 
> 
> He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.
> 
> “This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.
> 
> Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debunks your Harvard study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually,  Old Dominion University was debunked long ago. They used unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​
> But wait, there's more... on top of it being based upon unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling, it turns out that many of the respondents erroneously identified themselves as citizens in 2010 but then as non-citizens in 2012...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It explains it right there. Those non-citizens forget when to lie on a census and when not to.
> Plus internet polling, when done right, is much more accurate representation than phone polling. Phone polling won't get a lot of Conservatives because Conservatives don't answer their phone to just anyone. There is this invention called voice mail. If I don't recognize who is calling it's all your going to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unscientific online polling is never more accurate than scientific polling. And again, respondents answered they we’re citizens and then responded they were not citizens. That you don’t know that only serves to reveal just how ignorant you are when it comes to polling. Just Facts, self described conservatives and libertarians, took an old unscientific poll and merely increased the numbers.
> 
> Not to mention, you started with one link to a bullshit story about how 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election to a new link to another bullshit story about how almost 6 million illegal aliens voted in the election. And despite stupidly relying on InfoWars as your source, you haven’t responded to me proving their story was bullshit as I showed votefraud.org never heard of Greg Phillips as InfoWars falsely claimed.
> 
> Let’s see you find even 6 illegal aliens who voted in the election...
Click to expand...

Ex-ICE Agent: I 'Routinely' Arrested Illegal Immigrants with Voter Registrations


----------



## MaryL

Giving Mexican illegals  the right to vote, or "sanctuaries" from immigration law, let alone  the motor voter thing, well, that's dicey at best. Anyone remember seeing on any  ballot anywhere , giving sanctuary to Mexicans here illegally? I never did. It  never came up, it just magically happened. I don't believe in magic. 
   I was born here in this country to legal immigrants. Really truly.  Mexican illegals are just con artist, frauds or worse. Unlike my great grandparents. They acquired  all the necessary papers and visas and stuff. This might seem  a tad trifle , but THAT  is the sticking point here. And it's HUGE and I will never understand how this issue got so out of hand.


----------



## dudmuck

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I’m not a liar but you are a fucking moron, Zippy.
> 
> Here, this is from *your link* to InfoWars....
> 
> _Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, *according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization*._​
> That’s not the Washington Times... that’s not a report... that’s not a study... it’s some idiot with a Twitter account named, “ Greg Phillips” from VoteFraud.org.
> 
> Only what does votefraud.org say about Greg Phillips? *They say they don’t know who he is*...
> 
> _In an article quoting a Mr. Greg Phillips about 3 million illegals voting for Hillary Clinton in the 2016 Presidential Election, InfoWars.com mistakenly listed VoteFraud.org as his website. This listing on Infowars.com brought over 220,000 visitors to our websites. *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article* circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton. . . ._​
> Do you see now why normal people never rely on InfoWars as their source?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Washington Times article that says 5.9 illegals voted. I can't read it because the site blocks me because of my ad blocker.'
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated'
> 
> Found a bypass.
> 
> 
> 
> s many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.]/quote]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Agresti’s analysis of the same polling data settled on much higher numbers. He estimated that as many as 7.9 million noncitizens were illegally registered that year and 594,000 to 5.7 million voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wow
> 
> 
> 
> He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.
> 
> “This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.
> 
> Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debunks your Harvard study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually,  Old Dominion University was debunked long ago. They used unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​
> But wait, there's more... on top of it being based upon unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling, it turns out that many of the respondents erroneously identified themselves as citizens in 2010 but then as non-citizens in 2012...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It explains it right there. Those non-citizens forget when to lie on a census and when not to.
> Plus internet polling, when done right, is much more accurate representation than phone polling. Phone polling won't get a lot of Conservatives because Conservatives don't answer their phone to just anyone. There is this invention called voice mail. If I don't recognize who is calling it's all your going to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unscientific online polling is never more accurate than scientific polling. And again, respondents answered they we’re citizens and then responded they were not citizens. That you don’t know that only serves to reveal just how ignorant you are when it comes to polling. Just Facts, self described conservatives and libertarians, took an old unscientific poll and merely increased the numbers.
> 
> Not to mention, you started with one link to a bullshit story about how 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election to a new link to another bullshit story about how almost 6 million illegal aliens voted in the election. And despite stupidly relying on InfoWars as your source, you haven’t responded to me proving their story was bullshit as I showed votefraud.org never heard of Greg Phillips as InfoWars falsely claimed.
> 
> Let’s see you find even 6 illegal aliens who voted in the election...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BREAKING : Over 40 Illegals Arrested For Trying to Vote in California - Freedom's Final Stand
Click to expand...

Could you even find a more unreliable source?

Freedom’s Final Stand is an extreme right biased news and opinion website. Most information on this website is sourced to other questionable or far right sources.

links to a story at even worse site:
Notes: Extreme right wing conservative bias.  Routinely publishes ridiculous conspiracy theories.  If you are looking for facts this is the wrong place.


----------



## Slyhunter

dudmuck said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Washington Times article that says 5.9 illegals voted. I can't read it because the site blocks me because of my ad blocker.'
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated'
> 
> Found a bypass.
> Just wow
> Debunks your Harvard study.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually,  Old Dominion University was debunked long ago. They used unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​
> But wait, there's more... on top of it being based upon unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling, it turns out that many of the respondents erroneously identified themselves as citizens in 2010 but then as non-citizens in 2012...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It explains it right there. Those non-citizens forget when to lie on a census and when not to.
> Plus internet polling, when done right, is much more accurate representation than phone polling. Phone polling won't get a lot of Conservatives because Conservatives don't answer their phone to just anyone. There is this invention called voice mail. If I don't recognize who is calling it's all your going to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unscientific online polling is never more accurate than scientific polling. And again, respondents answered they we’re citizens and then responded they were not citizens. That you don’t know that only serves to reveal just how ignorant you are when it comes to polling. Just Facts, self described conservatives and libertarians, took an old unscientific poll and merely increased the numbers.
> 
> Not to mention, you started with one link to a bullshit story about how 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election to a new link to another bullshit story about how almost 6 million illegal aliens voted in the election. And despite stupidly relying on InfoWars as your source, you haven’t responded to me proving their story was bullshit as I showed votefraud.org never heard of Greg Phillips as InfoWars falsely claimed.
> 
> Let’s see you find even 6 illegal aliens who voted in the election...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BREAKING : Over 40 Illegals Arrested For Trying to Vote in California - Freedom's Final Stand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you even find a more unreliable source?
> 
> Freedom’s Final Stand is an extreme right biased news and opinion website. Most information on this website is sourced to other questionable or far right sources.
> 
> links to a story at even worse site:
> Notes: Extreme right wing conservative bias.  Routinely publishes ridiculous conspiracy theories.  If you are looking for facts this is the wrong place.
Click to expand...

Where you want me to look PMSNBC?


----------



## Thinker101

dudmuck said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Washington Times article that says 5.9 illegals voted. I can't read it because the site blocks me because of my ad blocker.'
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated'
> 
> Found a bypass.
> Just wow
> Debunks your Harvard study.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually,  Old Dominion University was debunked long ago. They used unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​
> But wait, there's more... on top of it being based upon unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling, it turns out that many of the respondents erroneously identified themselves as citizens in 2010 but then as non-citizens in 2012...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It explains it right there. Those non-citizens forget when to lie on a census and when not to.
> Plus internet polling, when done right, is much more accurate representation than phone polling. Phone polling won't get a lot of Conservatives because Conservatives don't answer their phone to just anyone. There is this invention called voice mail. If I don't recognize who is calling it's all your going to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unscientific online polling is never more accurate than scientific polling. And again, respondents answered they we’re citizens and then responded they were not citizens. That you don’t know that only serves to reveal just how ignorant you are when it comes to polling. Just Facts, self described conservatives and libertarians, took an old unscientific poll and merely increased the numbers.
> 
> Not to mention, you started with one link to a bullshit story about how 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election to a new link to another bullshit story about how almost 6 million illegal aliens voted in the election. And despite stupidly relying on InfoWars as your source, you haven’t responded to me proving their story was bullshit as I showed votefraud.org never heard of Greg Phillips as InfoWars falsely claimed.
> 
> Let’s see you find even 6 illegal aliens who voted in the election...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BREAKING : Over 40 Illegals Arrested For Trying to Vote in California - Freedom's Final Stand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you even find a more unreliable source?
> 
> Freedom’s Final Stand is an extreme right biased news and opinion website. Most information on this website is sourced to other questionable or far right sources.
> 
> links to a story at even worse site:
> Notes: Extreme right wing conservative bias.  Routinely publishes ridiculous conspiracy theories.  If you are looking for facts this is the wrong place.
Click to expand...


Sorry, CNN, MSNBC, ABC, ESPN and FakeBook don't report on stories dealing with this subject matter.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I’m not a liar but you are a fucking moron, Zippy.
> 
> Here, this is from *your link* to InfoWars....
> 
> _Three million votes in the U.S. presidential election were cast by illegal aliens, *according to Greg Phillips of the VoteFraud.org organization*._​
> That’s not the Washington Times... that’s not a report... that’s not a study... it’s some idiot with a Twitter account named, “ Greg Phillips” from VoteFraud.org.
> 
> Only what does votefraud.org say about Greg Phillips? *They say they don’t know who he is*...
> 
> _In an article quoting a Mr. Greg Phillips about 3 million illegals voting for Hillary Clinton in the 2016 Presidential Election, InfoWars.com mistakenly listed VoteFraud.org as his website. This listing on Infowars.com brought over 220,000 visitors to our websites. *We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips when infowars.com carried that article* circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton. . . ._​
> Do you see now why normal people never rely on InfoWars as their source?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Washington Times article that says 5.9 illegals voted. I can't read it because the site blocks me because of my ad blocker.'
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated'
> 
> Found a bypass.
> 
> 
> 
> s many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.]/quote]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Agresti’s analysis of the same polling data settled on much higher numbers. He estimated that as many as 7.9 million noncitizens were illegally registered that year and 594,000 to 5.7 million voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wow
> 
> 
> 
> He believes the Harvard/YouGov researchers based their “zero” claim on two flawed assumptions. First, they assumed that people who said they voted and identified a candidate did not vote unless their names showed up in a database.
> 
> “This is illogical, because such databases are unlikely to verify voters who use fraudulent identities, and millions of noncitizens use them,” Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> He cites government audits that show large numbers of noncitizens use false IDs and Social Security numbers in order to function in the U.S., which could include voting.
> 
> Second, Harvard assumed that respondent citizens sometimes misidentified themselves as noncitizens but also concluded that noncitizens never misidentified themselves as citizens, Mr. Agresti said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debunks your Harvard study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually,  Old Dominion University was debunked long ago. They used unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​
> But wait, there's more... on top of it being based upon unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling, it turns out that many of the respondents erroneously identified themselves as citizens in 2010 but then as non-citizens in 2012...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It explains it right there. Those non-citizens forget when to lie on a census and when not to.
> Plus internet polling, when done right, is much more accurate representation than phone polling. Phone polling won't get a lot of Conservatives because Conservatives don't answer their phone to just anyone. There is this invention called voice mail. If I don't recognize who is calling it's all your going to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unscientific online polling is never more accurate than scientific polling. And again, respondents answered they we’re citizens and then responded they were not citizens. That you don’t know that only serves to reveal just how ignorant you are when it comes to polling. Just Facts, self described conservatives and libertarians, took an old unscientific poll and merely increased the numbers.
> 
> Not to mention, you started with one link to a bullshit story about how 3 million illegal aliens voted in the election to a new link to another bullshit story about how almost 6 million illegal aliens voted in the election. And despite stupidly relying on InfoWars as your source, you haven’t responded to me proving their story was bullshit as I showed votefraud.org never heard of Greg Phillips as InfoWars falsely claimed.
> 
> Let’s see you find even 6 illegal aliens who voted in the election...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BREAKING : Over 40 Illegals Arrested For Trying to Vote in California - Freedom's Final Stand
Click to expand...

LOL

Fake news. This story doesn’t appear anywhere on the Internet except for that bullshit site.

Your desperation is noted, laughed at, and summarily discarded.


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


>


Aww, how sad ... 

Poor, demented, lying PoliticalHack is reduced to bumping her own threads. 

Does this mean you finally found an illegal alien who voted in the last election?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, how sad ...
> 
> Poor, demented, lying PoliticalHack is reduced to bumping her own threads.
> 
> Does this mean you finally found an illegal alien who voted in the last election?
Click to expand...





*"Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote*
Thanks to a new poll, we now know that approximately 13% of illegal aliens vote. Since they are already criminals, stealing ID’s or using phony ID’s. lie to get welfare, steal jobs—why not vote as they to lose. Since they can not be deported or jailed, they have nothing to lose. Obama is protecting these law breakers.    Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review



Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review[/QUOTE]



13% of 60 million is 7.8 million illegal alien votes.

13% of 80 million is 10.4 million illegal alien votes.



Really excellent to see that article....


....of course, now we must get the liars on the record about how many illegal aliens are residing in the USofA....


If they go with the bogus 11 million figure that hasn't changed in over a decade....well, then it's about a million and a half votes for Hillary.



But....if we use the far more accurate 50-60 million.....it's a far more realistic 8 million of so.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, how sad ...
> 
> Poor, demented, lying PoliticalHack is reduced to bumping her own threads.
> 
> Does this mean you finally found an illegal alien who voted in the last election?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote*
> Thanks to a new poll, we now know that approximately 13% of illegal aliens vote. Since they are already criminals, stealing ID’s or using phony ID’s. lie to get welfare, steal jobs—why not vote as they to lose. Since they can not be deported or jailed, they have nothing to lose. Obama is protecting these law breakers.    Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 
> 13% of 60 million is 7.8 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 13% of 80 million is 10.4 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> Really excellent to see that article....
> 
> 
> ....of course, now we must get the liars on the record about how many illegal aliens are residing in the USofA....
> 
> 
> If they go with the bogus 11 million figure that hasn't changed in over a decade....well, then it's about a million and a half votes for Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if we use the far more accurate 50-60 million.....it's a far more realistic 8 million of so.
Click to expand...

Great, so that’s a “no,” you haven’t found even one illegal alien who voted in the last election.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, how sad ...
> 
> Poor, demented, lying PoliticalHack is reduced to bumping her own threads.
> 
> Does this mean you finally found an illegal alien who voted in the last election?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No that was a yes. You apparently can't read.
> 
> *"Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote*
> Thanks to a new poll, we now know that approximately 13% of illegal aliens vote. Since they are already criminals, stealing ID’s or using phony ID’s. lie to get welfare, steal jobs—why not vote as they to lose. Since they can not be deported or jailed, they have nothing to lose. Obama is protecting these law breakers.    Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 
> 13% of 60 million is 7.8 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 13% of 80 million is 10.4 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> Really excellent to see that article....
> 
> 
> ....of course, now we must get the liars on the record about how many illegal aliens are residing in the USofA....
> 
> 
> If they go with the bogus 11 million figure that hasn't changed in over a decade....well, then it's about a million and a half votes for Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if we use the far more accurate 50-60 million.....it's a far more realistic 8 million of so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so that’s a “no,” you haven’t found even one illegal alien who voted in the last election.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, how sad ...
> 
> Poor, demented, lying PoliticalHack is reduced to bumping her own threads.
> 
> Does this mean you finally found an illegal alien who voted in the last election?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No that was a yes. You apparently can't read.
> 
> *"Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote*
> Thanks to a new poll, we now know that approximately 13% of illegal aliens vote. Since they are already criminals, stealing ID’s or using phony ID’s. lie to get welfare, steal jobs—why not vote as they to lose. Since they can not be deported or jailed, they have nothing to lose. Obama is protecting these law breakers.    Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 
> 13% of 60 million is 7.8 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 13% of 80 million is 10.4 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> Really excellent to see that article....
> 
> 
> ....of course, now we must get the liars on the record about how many illegal aliens are residing in the USofA....
> 
> 
> If they go with the bogus 11 million figure that hasn't changed in over a decade....well, then it's about a million and a half votes for Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if we use the far more accurate 50-60 million.....it's a far more realistic 8 million of so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so that’s a “no,” you haven’t found even one illegal alien who voted in the last election.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Try using words next time, you don't have a mind I can read.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, how sad ...
> 
> Poor, demented, lying PoliticalHack is reduced to bumping her own threads.
> 
> Does this mean you finally found an illegal alien who voted in the last election?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No that was a yes. You apparently can't read.
> 
> *"Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote*
> Thanks to a new poll, we now know that approximately 13% of illegal aliens vote. Since they are already criminals, stealing ID’s or using phony ID’s. lie to get welfare, steal jobs—why not vote as they to lose. Since they can not be deported or jailed, they have nothing to lose. Obama is protecting these law breakers.    Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 
> 13% of 60 million is 7.8 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 13% of 80 million is 10.4 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> Really excellent to see that article....
> 
> 
> ....of course, now we must get the liars on the record about how many illegal aliens are residing in the USofA....
> 
> 
> If they go with the bogus 11 million figure that hasn't changed in over a decade....well, then it's about a million and a half votes for Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if we use the far more accurate 50-60 million.....it's a far more realistic 8 million of so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so that’s a “no,” you haven’t found even one illegal alien who voted in the last election.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try using words next time, you don't have a mind I can read.
Click to expand...

I said you were wrong that would be a yes. Try reading next time.
Now who the fuck deleted my post?


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, how sad ...
> 
> Poor, demented, lying PoliticalHack is reduced to bumping her own threads.
> 
> Does this mean you finally found an illegal alien who voted in the last election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that was a yes. You apparently can't read.
> 
> *"Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote*
> Thanks to a new poll, we now know that approximately 13% of illegal aliens vote. Since they are already criminals, stealing ID’s or using phony ID’s. lie to get welfare, steal jobs—why not vote as they to lose. Since they can not be deported or jailed, they have nothing to lose. Obama is protecting these law breakers.    Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 
> 13% of 60 million is 7.8 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 13% of 80 million is 10.4 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> Really excellent to see that article....
> 
> 
> ....of course, now we must get the liars on the record about how many illegal aliens are residing in the USofA....
> 
> 
> If they go with the bogus 11 million figure that hasn't changed in over a decade....well, then it's about a million and a half votes for Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if we use the far more accurate 50-60 million.....it's a far more realistic 8 million of so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so that’s a “no,” you haven’t found even one illegal alien who voted in the last election.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try using words next time, you don't have a mind I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said you were wrong that would be a yes. Try reading next time.
> Now who the fuck deleted my post?
Click to expand...

There's nothing to read when you don't post words.

And if you can show illegals who got caught voting in 2016 -- link it.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that was a yes. You apparently can't read.
> 
> *"Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote*
> Thanks to a new poll, we now know that approximately 13% of illegal aliens vote. Since they are already criminals, stealing ID’s or using phony ID’s. lie to get welfare, steal jobs—why not vote as they to lose. Since they can not be deported or jailed, they have nothing to lose. Obama is protecting these law breakers.    Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 
> 13% of 60 million is 7.8 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 13% of 80 million is 10.4 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> Really excellent to see that article....
> 
> 
> ....of course, now we must get the liars on the record about how many illegal aliens are residing in the USofA....
> 
> 
> If they go with the bogus 11 million figure that hasn't changed in over a decade....well, then it's about a million and a half votes for Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if we use the far more accurate 50-60 million.....it's a far more realistic 8 million of so.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, so that’s a “no,” you haven’t found even one illegal alien who voted in the last election.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try using words next time, you don't have a mind I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said you were wrong that would be a yes. Try reading next time.
> Now who the fuck deleted my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing to read when you don't post words.
> 
> And if you can show illegals who got caught voting in 2016 -- link it.
Click to expand...

13% said they voted.
What part of that is hard for you to understand.
They aren't caught because California pollsters don't try to catch them.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, so that’s a “no,” you haven’t found even one illegal alien who voted in the last election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try using words next time, you don't have a mind I can read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said you were wrong that would be a yes. Try reading next time.
> Now who the fuck deleted my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing to read when you don't post words.
> 
> And if you can show illegals who got caught voting in 2016 -- link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13% said they voted.
> What part of that is hard for you to understand.
> They aren't caught because California pollsters don't try to catch them.
Click to expand...

Not in 2016, And not anywhere except an unscientific poll. And even among those, many of them also said they weren't citizens when asked again after saying they were citizens.

So I can only take this as you're just as big of a loser as PoliticalHack who also could point to one single illegal alien who voted in 2016.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try using words next time, you don't have a mind I can read.
> 
> 
> 
> I said you were wrong that would be a yes. Try reading next time.
> Now who the fuck deleted my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing to read when you don't post words.
> 
> And if you can show illegals who got caught voting in 2016 -- link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13% said they voted.
> What part of that is hard for you to understand.
> They aren't caught because California pollsters don't try to catch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in 2016, And not anywhere except an unscientific poll. And even among those, many of them also said they weren't citizens when asked again after saying they were citizens.
> 
> So I can only take this as you're just as big of a loser as PoliticalHack who also could point to one single illegal alien who voted in 2016.
Click to expand...

It's california, with the State Sanctuary law. They wouldn't arrest an illegal for voting if they caught them.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try using words next time, you don't have a mind I can read.
> 
> 
> 
> I said you were wrong that would be a yes. Try reading next time.
> Now who the fuck deleted my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing to read when you don't post words.
> 
> And if you can show illegals who got caught voting in 2016 -- link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13% said they voted.
> What part of that is hard for you to understand.
> They aren't caught because California pollsters don't try to catch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in 2016, And not anywhere except an unscientific poll. And even among those, many of them also said they weren't citizens when asked again after saying they were citizens.
> 
> So I can only take this as you're just as big of a loser as PoliticalHack who also could point to one single illegal alien who voted in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's california, with the State Sanctuary law. They wouldn't arrest an illegal for voting if they caught them.
Click to expand...

Imbecile, this is as stupid as you posting a link to InfoWars to show Greg Phillip of voterfraud.org claimed, without an ounce of proof, that there were 3 million illegals who voted -- only voterfraud.org said they had never heard of Greg Phillips.

Moron, California became a sanctuary state *after* the election, so no, illegal voters were not safe from prosecution. Even worse for your lunacy, illegal voting is banned by state law; while being a sanctuary state only means the state won't assist the federal government in apprehending illegal aliens. The state does still enforce state laws.

What a loser you are, making all these wild claims you can't backup with reality.


----------



## Slyhunter

Illegal alien arrested, charged with voter fraud


> LAKE COUNTY, Ill. - An illegal alien from the Philippines was arrested Thursday morning on a felony complaint charging her with 17 counts related to voter fraud in Lake County. The state charges resulted from a joint investigation conducted by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement's (ICE) Homeland Security Investigations (HSI) and the Lake County State's Attorneys Office. U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) also provided assistance.
> 
> Maria Azada, 53, of Grayslake, Ill., was arrested March 17 by ICE HSI agents and a Lake County State's Attorneys special investigator. Azada faces 17 felony counts in Lake County Circuit Court of perjury, mutilation of election materials, and tampering with voting machines in connection with illegal voting by a non-U.S. citizen.
> 
> The investigation began in February 2009 when Azada admitted to a USCIS officer during an interview for an immigration benefit that she had voted in an election. It is illegal for foreign nationals to vote in national or state elections in the United States.
> 
> A subsequent investigation revealed that Azada allegedly voted nine times in primary, general and consolidated elections between 2003 and 2009. According to the arrest warrant, Azada allegedly falsely claimed to be a U.S. citizen on two Illinois Voter Registration applications.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Slyhunter, post: 20433747 





Slyhunter said:


> It's california, with the State Sanctuary law. They wouldn't arrest an illegal for voting if they caught them.



There are Republicans in official positions in California that could force an investigation into illegal voting. But they won’t because there is no there there. On a Federal level Republicans could force an investigative as well since it could sway Congressional elections


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Illegal alien arrested, charged with voter fraud
> 
> 
> 
> LAKE COUNTY, Ill. - An illegal alien from the Philippines was arrested Thursday morning on a felony complaint charging her with 17 counts related to voter fraud in Lake County. The state charges resulted from a joint investigation conducted by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement's (ICE) Homeland Security Investigations (HSI) and the Lake County State's Attorneys Office. U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) also provided assistance.
> 
> Maria Azada, 53, of Grayslake, Ill., was arrested March 17 by ICE HSI agents and a Lake County State's Attorneys special investigator. Azada faces 17 felony counts in Lake County Circuit Court of perjury, mutilation of election materials, and tampering with voting machines in connection with illegal voting by a non-U.S. citizen.
> 
> The investigation began in February 2009 when Azada admitted to a USCIS officer during an interview for an immigration benefit that she had voted in an election. It is illegal for foreign nationals to vote in national or state elections in the United States.
> 
> A subsequent investigation revealed that Azada allegedly voted nine times in primary, general and consolidated elections between 2003 and 2009. According to the arrest warrant, Azada allegedly falsely claimed to be a U.S. citizen on two Illinois Voter Registration applications.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOL 

Dumbfuck loser... don’t you know the difference between 2016 and 2009??


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, how sad ...
> 
> Poor, demented, lying PoliticalHack is reduced to bumping her own threads.
> 
> Does this mean you finally found an illegal alien who voted in the last election?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote*
> Thanks to a new poll, we now know that approximately 13% of illegal aliens vote. Since they are already criminals, stealing ID’s or using phony ID’s. lie to get welfare, steal jobs—why not vote as they to lose. Since they can not be deported or jailed, they have nothing to lose. Obama is protecting these law breakers.    Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
Click to expand...




13% of 60 million is 7.8 million illegal alien votes.

13% of 80 million is 10.4 million illegal alien votes.



Really excellent to see that article....


....of course, now we must get the liars on the record about how many illegal aliens are residing in the USofA....


If they go with the bogus 11 million figure that hasn't changed in over a decade....well, then it's about a million and a half votes for Hillary.



But....if we use the far more accurate 50-60 million.....it's a far more realistic 8 million of so.[/QUOTE]

The only problem with that is..... You are using your link dedicated to anti immigration. 
In reality it doesn’t prove anything. 

Let me repeat again what I’ve been trying to dig in to your thick skull.

In order for that large numbers of illegal votes. You need a coordinations  by both republicans and democrats that works at the polls by the thousands all over California. 
So how is that possible? 

Not a single one of those Republicans workers complain about illegal votes. Oh lord almighty YOU have evidence.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal alien arrested, charged with voter fraud
> 
> 
> 
> LAKE COUNTY, Ill. - An illegal alien from the Philippines was arrested Thursday morning on a felony complaint charging her with 17 counts related to voter fraud in Lake County. The state charges resulted from a joint investigation conducted by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement's (ICE) Homeland Security Investigations (HSI) and the Lake County State's Attorneys Office. U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) also provided assistance.
> 
> Maria Azada, 53, of Grayslake, Ill., was arrested March 17 by ICE HSI agents and a Lake County State's Attorneys special investigator. Azada faces 17 felony counts in Lake County Circuit Court of perjury, mutilation of election materials, and tampering with voting machines in connection with illegal voting by a non-U.S. citizen.
> 
> The investigation began in February 2009 when Azada admitted to a USCIS officer during an interview for an immigration benefit that she had voted in an election. It is illegal for foreign nationals to vote in national or state elections in the United States.
> 
> A subsequent investigation revealed that Azada allegedly voted nine times in primary, general and consolidated elections between 2003 and 2009. According to the arrest warrant, Azada allegedly falsely claimed to be a U.S. citizen on two Illinois Voter Registration applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck loser... don’t you know the difference between 2016 and 2009??
Click to expand...

They sure are losers. . Here are a couple more from where I think Sly got his info:

Database Provides Sample of More Than 1,000 Cases of Voter Fraud, Many Involving Non-Citizens and Illegal Aliens


Caught illegal voters were Republicans:

--Joshua Workman (North Carolina, 2003), a Canadian citizen who was one of the youngest delegates to the 2000 Republican National Convention, was charged by the Department of Justice with casting ineligible votes during the 2000 and 2002 primary and general elections in Avery County. He made false statements claiming U.S. citizenship in order to vote. As part of a plea agreement, Workman pleaded guilty to a federal misdemeanor charge of providing false information to election officials and subsequently returned to Canada.




--Rosa Maria Ortega (Texas, 2017), a non-citizen, was found guilty on two counts of voting in the November 2012 general election and the 2014 Republican primary runoff. Ortega claimed she thought she was a citizen and blamed her lack of education for the mix-up, but prosecutors pointed out that Ortega had previously indicated on a driver’s license application that she was a non-citizen. A judge sentenced her to eight years’ imprisonment, after which she faces the possibility of deportation.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, how sad ...
> 
> Poor, demented, lying PoliticalHack is reduced to bumping her own threads.
> 
> Does this mean you finally found an illegal alien who voted in the last election?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote*
> Thanks to a new poll, we now know that approximately 13% of illegal aliens vote. Since they are already criminals, stealing ID’s or using phony ID’s. lie to get welfare, steal jobs—why not vote as they to lose. Since they can not be deported or jailed, they have nothing to lose. Obama is protecting these law breakers.    Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13% of 60 million is 7.8 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 13% of 80 million is 10.4 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> Really excellent to see that article....
> 
> 
> ....of course, now we must get the liars on the record about how many illegal aliens are residing in the USofA....
> 
> 
> If they go with the bogus 11 million figure that hasn't changed in over a decade....well, then it's about a million and a half votes for Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if we use the far more accurate 50-60 million.....it's a far more realistic 8 million of so.
Click to expand...


The only problem with that is..... You are using your link dedicated to anti immigration.
In reality it doesn’t prove anything.

Let me repeat again what I’ve been trying to dig in to your thick skull.

In order for that large numbers of illegal votes. You need a coordinations  by both republicans and democrats that works at the polls by the thousands all over California.
So how is that possible?

Not a single one of those Republicans workers complain about illegal votes. Oh lord almighty YOU have evidence.[/QUOTE]





"You are using your link dedicated to anti immigration."


Stop the lies.

Whenever a Leftist...you....use the term 'immigration' it is to cloud the real issue......*illegal immigration.*



The Right doesn't care about immigration....it is the criminals who broke into this country.....the ones that Democrats count on to vote for them.


----------



## Edgetho

One good thing about Kalifornication and the other 'sanctuary states' is that they're ALL dimocrap scum States.

Good deal.  Let them attract the illegals and we can just write them off.  

No need campaigning there.  No need sending any money there.  No need to even worry about them.  Tax them and let them wilt on the vine.

I think we saw dimocrap scum intentions when they just recently allowed illegals to vote in Sang Frang.......  In the open.

It was happening before but now, they're brave enough to do it in the open.  Good.

The problem will become; once they fail (and they WILL) what do we do all the illegals living there?

They'll just migrate into the rest of America and turn it into what they left.  Another cesspool.

The places they came from, folks?  They are shitholes because of where they are.  Some of them have extraordinary Natural Resources.

They're shitholes because of the people that live there.  Just that goddamned simple.

There will be a reckoning.  And it ain't gonna be pretty


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, how sad ...
> 
> Poor, demented, lying PoliticalHack is reduced to bumping her own threads.
> 
> Does this mean you finally found an illegal alien who voted in the last election?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote*
> Thanks to a new poll, we now know that approximately 13% of illegal aliens vote. Since they are already criminals, stealing ID’s or using phony ID’s. lie to get welfare, steal jobs—why not vote as they to lose. Since they can not be deported or jailed, they have nothing to lose. Obama is protecting these law breakers.    Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13% of 60 million is 7.8 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 13% of 80 million is 10.4 million illegal alien votes.
> 
> 
> 
> Really excellent to see that article....
> 
> 
> ....of course, now we must get the liars on the record about how many illegal aliens are residing in the USofA....
> 
> 
> If they go with the bogus 11 million figure that hasn't changed in over a decade....well, then it's about a million and a half votes for Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> But....if we use the far more accurate 50-60 million.....it's a far more realistic 8 million of so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only problem with that is..... You are using your link dedicated to anti immigration.
> In reality it doesn’t prove anything.
> 
> Let me repeat again what I’ve been trying to dig in to your thick skull.
> 
> In order for that large numbers of illegal votes. You need a coordinations  by both republicans and democrats that works at the polls by the thousands all over California.
> So how is that possible?
> 
> Not a single one of those Republicans workers complain about illegal votes. Oh lord almighty YOU have evidence.
Click to expand...






"You are using your link dedicated to anti immigration."


Stop the lies.

Whenever a Leftist...you....use the term 'immigration' it is to cloud the real issue......*illegal immigration.*



The Right doesn't care about immigration....it is the criminals who broke into this country.....the ones that Democrats count on to vote for them.[/QUOTE]

Lies? Prove to me where I lied.


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## PoliticalChic

"...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.  

... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.  
_
Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting


Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.


Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.

Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
Click to expand...




Illegals were already registered...


"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org


 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


I'd suggest you cease lying....

...but then you'd be mute.



Obama told them to vote.....


....and they did.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
Click to expand...

If they were already registered, why would they need to be told to vote?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they were already registered, why would they need to be told to vote?
Click to expand...




Your post is so weak, it's practically a white flag.

I accept it.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they were already registered, why would they need to be told to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so weak, it's practically a white flag.
> 
> I accept it.
Click to expand...

LOL

It actually destroyed your nonsense, which is why you flee from it.



If illegals were already registered, that means they’re already planning on voting and don’t need to be told to vote.

So even had Obama wanted to tell illegals to vote, he wouldn’t speak to them.

AND if illegals weren’t already registered, it was too late to register to vote in that election.

So even had Obama wanted to tell illegals to vote, he wouldn’t speak to them either.

Meaning.... in your drunken stupor, which is your natural state, you’re claiming Obama told illegals to vote whom he would not tell and by telling folks illegals can’t vote.

Do you see now why most folks on this forum think you’re nuts?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 20494241





PoliticalChic said:


> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.



You are a liar. Obama never told anyone but Gina who is a citizen herself and all other citizen voters to vote.

You can’t provide a quote where Obama told illegals to vote. You are a deplorable liar.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 20494241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar. Obama never told anyone but Gina who is a citizen herself and all other citizen voters to vote.
> 
> You can’t provide a quote where Obama told illegals to vote. You are a deplorables liar.
Click to expand...



I never lie.....and, simple enough to prove that you do:


Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that *she is speaking for illegal aliens*.



**




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*







*And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*


----------



## rightwinger

Still can’t show any significant numbers of illegal aliens voting


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 20495903, 





PoliticalChic said:


> [And that is who she is speaking for!]



In what alternate universe does a citizen speaking on behalf of non-citizens cause the speaker to become a non-citizen?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 20495903 





PoliticalChic said:


> And, Obama did say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.



Trouble for you is that the exact conversation you keep citing proves you are a liar who cannot produce an actual transcript of any moment in time ever when Obama spoke or urged or hinted that he wants illegals to risk everything to vote.

You are a liar who lies about how language works in futile attempts to cover your lies.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 20495903 





PoliticalChic said:


> [Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]



That’s exactly what Obama was telling a legal citizen you moron.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
Click to expand...


How many times had you posted th same bullshit.

Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud. 

How dumb can you be?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
Click to expand...




1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country? 
2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?


----------



## Faun

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
Click to expand...

Do you want a numeric or a philosophic answer to your question?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want a numeric or a philosophic answer to your question?
Click to expand...




1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country? 
2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
Click to expand...

1. About 12 million

2. Unknown

3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.

4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.

5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
Click to expand...




Why is it so simple to catch you lying????


Oh....because you're a simple liar.


A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.

DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.

Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”

“The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.

“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”


…they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.

According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo




Wanna try again?

Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
Click to expand...

You never stop lying, do you?

She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
Click to expand...



I just smashed a custard pie in your ugly, lying kisser....and now you're trying to dance your way out of it.


I love it.


I said *If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?

You said it was a lie....but I just proved it is true.


A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.

DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.

Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”

“The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.

“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”


…they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.

According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo



Now you're trying to lie, pretend that 'Democrat electoral success' has nothing to do with those illegal aliens voting.

Got ya'.....didn't I.



You appear to have the same relationship with Liberal lies as beetles have to dung.




Now.....write soon, y'hear.*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just smashed a custard pie in your ugly, lying kisser....and now you're trying to dance your way out of it.
> 
> 
> I love it.
> 
> 
> I said *If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 
> You said it was a lie....but I just proved it is true.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're trying to lie, pretend that 'Democrat electoral success' has nothing to do with those illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Got ya'.....didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to have the same relationship with Liberal lies as beetles have to dung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear.*
Click to expand...

Lying imbecile, you actually ascribed Palmieri as saying, *“Democrats are counting on the illegal alien vote.”*

She never said that which is why you can’t quote her saying that. And you paraphrasing her actual words as a substitute to mean what you want it to mean is laughable.

Dreamers want to become citizens. Citizens can legally vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just smashed a custard pie in your ugly, lying kisser....and now you're trying to dance your way out of it.
> 
> 
> I love it.
> 
> 
> I said *If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 
> You said it was a lie....but I just proved it is true.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're trying to lie, pretend that 'Democrat electoral success' has nothing to do with those illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Got ya'.....didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to have the same relationship with Liberal lies as beetles have to dung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying imbecile, you actually ascribed Palmieri as saying, *“Democrats are counting on the illegal alien vote.”*
> 
> She never said that which is why you can’t quote her saying that. And you paraphrasing her actual words as a substitute to mean what you want it to mean is laughable.
> 
> Dreamers want to become citizens. Citizens can legally vote.
Click to expand...





I wrote this:
 If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?

You tried to claim it isn't true.....so I prove it....here:

*A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.

DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.

Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”

“The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.

“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”


…they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.

According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo



Now you're trying to lie, pretend that 'Democrat electoral success' has nothing to do with those illegal aliens voting.

Got ya'.....didn't I.





Don't wipe the egg off your face......it's an improvement.*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just smashed a custard pie in your ugly, lying kisser....and now you're trying to dance your way out of it.
> 
> 
> I love it.
> 
> 
> I said *If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 
> You said it was a lie....but I just proved it is true.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're trying to lie, pretend that 'Democrat electoral success' has nothing to do with those illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Got ya'.....didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to have the same relationship with Liberal lies as beetles have to dung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying imbecile, you actually ascribed Palmieri as saying, *“Democrats are counting on the illegal alien vote.”*
> 
> She never said that which is why you can’t quote her saying that. And you paraphrasing her actual words as a substitute to mean what you want it to mean is laughable.
> 
> Dreamers want to become citizens. Citizens can legally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote this:
> If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 
> You tried to claim it isn't true.....so I prove it....here:
> 
> *A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're trying to lie, pretend that 'Democrat electoral success' has nothing to do with those illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Got ya'.....didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't wipe the egg off your face......it's an improvement.*
Click to expand...

_*”I wrote this:
If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?”*_

And she never said that. She supported Dreamers. The ideal is for Dreamers to find a path to citizenship. And citizens can legally vote — just as Obama explained in his interview with Gina Gonzalez.

You lied.

Fortunately for you, you have zero credibility and zero character. So getting caught lying again doesn’t really make you look any worse than you already do.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> 
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just smashed a custard pie in your ugly, lying kisser....and now you're trying to dance your way out of it.
> 
> 
> I love it.
> 
> 
> I said *If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 
> You said it was a lie....but I just proved it is true.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're trying to lie, pretend that 'Democrat electoral success' has nothing to do with those illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Got ya'.....didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to have the same relationship with Liberal lies as beetles have to dung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying imbecile, you actually ascribed Palmieri as saying, *“Democrats are counting on the illegal alien vote.”*
> 
> She never said that which is why you can’t quote her saying that. And you paraphrasing her actual words as a substitute to mean what you want it to mean is laughable.
> 
> Dreamers want to become citizens. Citizens can legally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote this:
> If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 
> You tried to claim it isn't true.....so I prove it....here:
> 
> *A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're trying to lie, pretend that 'Democrat electoral success' has nothing to do with those illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Got ya'.....didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't wipe the egg off your face......it's an improvement.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*”I wrote this:
> If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?”*_
> 
> And she never said that. She supported Dreamers. The ideal is for Dreamers to find a path to citizenship. And citizens can legally vote — just as Obama explained in his interview with Gina Gonzalez.
> 
> You lied.
> 
> Fortunately for you, you have zero credibility and zero character. So getting caught lying again doesn’t really make you look any worse than you already do.
Click to expand...






You need yet another spanking????


No prob....

_*”I wrote this:
If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?”*_

But you said:

"And she never said that."



Of course she did.





Let's check:

*A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.

DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.

Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”

“The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.

“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”


…they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.

According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo






Now you're trying to lie, pretend that 'Democrat electoral success' has nothing to do with those illegal aliens voting.

Got ya'.....didn't I.*






I'd say I love exposing you as a lying low-life.....

...but everybody does it.

You're the board's go-to piñata.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just smashed a custard pie in your ugly, lying kisser....and now you're trying to dance your way out of it.
> 
> 
> I love it.
> 
> 
> I said *If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 
> You said it was a lie....but I just proved it is true.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're trying to lie, pretend that 'Democrat electoral success' has nothing to do with those illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Got ya'.....didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to have the same relationship with Liberal lies as beetles have to dung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....write soon, y'hear.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying imbecile, you actually ascribed Palmieri as saying, *“Democrats are counting on the illegal alien vote.”*
> 
> She never said that which is why you can’t quote her saying that. And you paraphrasing her actual words as a substitute to mean what you want it to mean is laughable.
> 
> Dreamers want to become citizens. Citizens can legally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote this:
> If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 
> You tried to claim it isn't true.....so I prove it....here:
> 
> *A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're trying to lie, pretend that 'Democrat electoral success' has nothing to do with those illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Got ya'.....didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't wipe the egg off your face......it's an improvement.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*”I wrote this:
> If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?”*_
> 
> And she never said that. She supported Dreamers. The ideal is for Dreamers to find a path to citizenship. And citizens can legally vote — just as Obama explained in his interview with Gina Gonzalez.
> 
> You lied.
> 
> Fortunately for you, you have zero credibility and zero character. So getting caught lying again doesn’t really make you look any worse than you already do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need yet another spanking????
> 
> 
> No prob....
> 
> _*”I wrote this:
> If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?”*_
> 
> But you said:
> 
> "And she never said that."
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> *A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're trying to lie, pretend that 'Democrat electoral success' has nothing to do with those illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Got ya'.....didn't I.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say I love exposing you as a lying low-life.....
> 
> ...but everybody does it.
> 
> You're the board's go-to piñata.
Click to expand...

LOL 

Now you’re lying by cutting up her sentence, just to ascribe to her something she never said.

She didn’t say, _*DREAMers* are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,”_ as you falsely claim.

She said, _*The fight to protect Dreamers* is_.

So why did you cut up her quote like you cut up Obama’s interview with Gina Gonzalez, just so you could alter the meaning of the discussion to fit your own narrative?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
Click to expand...


Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
Click to expand...

LOL 

No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
Click to expand...

He said voting makes an illegal a citizen


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said voting makes an illegal a citizen
Click to expand...

Obama said no such thing. You’re fucking deranged. 

Repeating your delusions does not make them real.

He said to Gina, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.”_ He didn’t say to a non-U.S. citizen, _”when you vote, you make yourself a citizen,”_ or _”you become a citizen.”_

And when he said, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself,”  _he said that to Gina Rodriguez; *who is a citizen herself.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
Click to expand...


Subject was dreamers fear of being caught committing felony voter fraud. Obama lied and suborned felony voter fraud


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
Click to expand...



Another lie?????


Obama's exact words:

Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."


@ 1:35 Obama makes this outrageous claim:

*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*


Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'



_3. Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_

_'Not true,' he says....assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'_


_4.He goes on to make this bald faced lie: "When you vote you are a citizen yourself"_


_5. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_

_The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_


_6.There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._


_7. Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._

_Are you?_


_Only a lame-brain like you would deny what is clear and evident._

_The good news is that your reputation couldn't fall any lower than it is now._


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
Click to expand...



*"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
*Hussein 'the snake' Obama*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> 
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said voting makes an illegal a citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama said no such thing. You’re fucking deranged.
> 
> Repeating your delusions does not make them real.
> 
> He said to Gina, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.”_ He didn’t say to a non-U.S. citizen, _”when you vote, you make yourself a citizen,”_ or _”you become a citizen.”_
> 
> And when he said, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself,”  _he said that to Gina Rodriguez; *who is a citizen herself.*
Click to expand...

She was discussing illegals, not herself


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subject was dreamers fear of being caught committing felony voter fraud. Obama lied and suborned felony voter fraud
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, Obama was still speaking to a U.S. citizen. Not to mention, Obama goes on to say how illegal aliens can’t vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said voting makes an illegal a citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama said no such thing. You’re fucking deranged.
> 
> Repeating your delusions does not make them real.
> 
> He said to Gina, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.”_ He didn’t say to a non-U.S. citizen, _”when you vote, you make yourself a citizen,”_ or _”you become a citizen.”_
> 
> And when he said, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself,”  _he said that to Gina Rodriguez; *who is a citizen herself.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was discussing illegals, not herself
Click to expand...





As she makes clear.....







The first line from the lovely (jealous?) young lady states the premise: *Illegals are citizens, she says, because she claims they contribute to the country.*
a. they don't
b. Obama sits there in total agreement.

Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."


@ 1:35 Obama makes this outrageous claim:

*When you vote, you are a citizen yourself.




Because, as Jennifer Palmieri reveals, they have no electoral future without illegal aliens voting for them.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> 
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subject was dreamers fear of being caught committing felony voter fraud. Obama lied and suborned felony voter fraud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Obama was still speaking to a U.S. citizen. Not to mention, Obama goes on to say how illegal aliens can’t vote.
Click to expand...




The interviewer was speaking *FOR* illegal aliens....and Obama tells 'em to go vote.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said voting makes an illegal a citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama said no such thing. You’re fucking deranged.
> 
> Repeating your delusions does not make them real.
> 
> He said to Gina, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.”_ He didn’t say to a non-U.S. citizen, _”when you vote, you make yourself a citizen,”_ or _”you become a citizen.”_
> 
> And when he said, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself,”  _he said that to Gina Rodriguez; *who is a citizen herself.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was discussing illegals, not herself
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, she was speaking for herself as she asked Obama, _”so if *I* vote...”_

And Obama answered her, speaking to her, a U.S. citizen, _”when *you* vote, *you* are a citizen *yourself*.”_

And again, he went on to say illegal aliens _*”can’t legally vote.”*_

I swear, there is nothing dumber than a conservative.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subject was dreamers fear of being caught committing felony voter fraud. Obama lied and suborned felony voter fraud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Obama was still speaking to a U.S. citizen. Not to mention, Obama goes on to say how illegal aliens can’t vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interviewer was speaking *FOR* illegal aliens....and Obama tells 'em to go vote.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Nope, she was speaking for herself. 

_“So if *I*  vote...”_

You’re just a retardconservative who can’t comprehend English.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie?????
> 
> 
> Obama's exact words:
> 
> Then, she asks if they will be deported if they (illegally) vote....and Obama says "not true."
> 
> 
> @ 1:35 Obama makes this outrageous claim:
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> Obama.....being questioned about illegal voting.......encouraging illegals to vote....saying 'don't worry...no one will catch your.'
> 
> 
> 
> _3. Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_
> 
> _'Not true,' he says....assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'_
> 
> 
> _4.He goes on to make this bald faced lie: "When you vote you are a citizen yourself"_
> 
> 
> _5. Then he gives his verbal wink and a nod...'there is not a situation where the voting rolls are transferred over and people start investigating...."_
> 
> _The message is clear....'vote...nothing will happen to you...you won't be caught.'_
> 
> 
> _6.There would be no reason to comfort a legal voter in that way._
> 
> 
> _7. Or...are you claiming that those 30 seconds of video are doctored in some way._
> 
> _Are you?_
> 
> 
> _Only a lame-brain like you would deny what is clear and evident._
> 
> _The good news is that your reputation couldn't fall any lower than it is now._
Click to expand...

If you weren’t lying, you wouldn’t cut out the part where Obama said illegals _”can’t legally vote.”_


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"When you vote, you are a citizen yourself."
> Hussein 'the snake' Obama*
Click to expand...

What’s wrong with that? Gina, to whom he was speaking, is a U.S. citizen. Is she not a U.S. citizen herself when she votes?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Let's check....


She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.



**




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*



_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*




Caught you lying again, huh?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said voting makes an illegal a citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama said no such thing. You’re fucking deranged.
> 
> Repeating your delusions does not make them real.
> 
> He said to Gina, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.”_ He didn’t say to a non-U.S. citizen, _”when you vote, you make yourself a citizen,”_ or _”you become a citizen.”_
> 
> And when he said, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself,”  _he said that to Gina Rodriguez; *who is a citizen herself.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was discussing illegals, not herself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, she was speaking for herself as she asked Obama, _”so if *I* vote...”_
> 
> And Obama answered her, speaking to her, a U.S. citizen, _”when *you* vote, *you* are a citizen *yourself*.”_
> 
> And again, he went on to say illegal aliens _*”can’t legally vote.”*_
> 
> I swear, there is nothing dumber than a conservative.
Click to expand...

She was speaking as the frightened illegals she was discussing.

Also, since when does voting confer citizenship???????


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
> 
> 
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subject was dreamers fear of being caught committing felony voter fraud. Obama lied and suborned felony voter fraud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Obama was still speaking to a U.S. citizen. Not to mention, Obama goes on to say how illegal aliens can’t vote.
Click to expand...


Let it go.

_"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_

*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "_
_
Why would immigration be tracking citizens?_


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
> 
> 
> 
> He said voting makes an illegal a citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama said no such thing. You’re fucking deranged.
> 
> Repeating your delusions does not make them real.
> 
> He said to Gina, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.”_ He didn’t say to a non-U.S. citizen, _”when you vote, you make yourself a citizen,”_ or _”you become a citizen.”_
> 
> And when he said, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself,”  _he said that to Gina Rodriguez; *who is a citizen herself.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was discussing illegals, not herself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, she was speaking for herself as she asked Obama, _”so if *I* vote...”_
> 
> And Obama answered her, speaking to her, a U.S. citizen, _”when *you* vote, *you* are a citizen *yourself*.”_
> 
> And again, he went on to say illegal aliens _*”can’t legally vote.”*_
> 
> I swear, there is nothing dumber than a conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was speaking as the frightened illegals she was discussing.
> 
> Also, since when does voting confer citizenship???????
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

Looks like you’re just an imbecile who doesn’t know what the word, “I,” means.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never stop lying, do you?
> 
> She never said illegals would vote. She said she wanted Dreamers protected; then they could find a path to citizenship and be eligible to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subject was dreamers fear of being caught committing felony voter fraud. Obama lied and suborned felony voter fraud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Obama was still speaking to a U.S. citizen. Not to mention, Obama goes on to say how illegal aliens can’t vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it go.
> 
> _"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "
> 
> Why would immigration be tracking citizens?_
Click to expand...

That’s why she was asking for clarification; which Obama’s provided.... citizens vote and illegal aliens can’t legally vote because they’re not U.S. citizens.


----------



## Reasonable

There is "substantial evidence of voter fraud."
— Donald Trump on Wednesday, January 3rd, 2018. 



 When fat boi vomited out the lie that 3-6 million undocumented workers voted everyone knew what  the reasoning was beyond that lie.
He couldn’t handle losing the popular vote to Hillary.
So he wasted our tax dollars on something he pulled out of his ass with a study.
Study concluded: No evidence it happened.

Did we hear any cult member call him out on his lie?
Like that would ever happen. Cults don’t criticize their beloved leader.

Trump wrong on substantial evidence of voter fraud

You can NEVER count on cultist pol hack telling the truth.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said voting makes an illegal a citizen
> 
> 
> 
> Obama said no such thing. You’re fucking deranged.
> 
> Repeating your delusions does not make them real.
> 
> He said to Gina, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.”_ He didn’t say to a non-U.S. citizen, _”when you vote, you make yourself a citizen,”_ or _”you become a citizen.”_
> 
> And when he said, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself,”  _he said that to Gina Rodriguez; *who is a citizen herself.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was discussing illegals, not herself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, she was speaking for herself as she asked Obama, _”so if *I* vote...”_
> 
> And Obama answered her, speaking to her, a U.S. citizen, _”when *you* vote, *you* are a citizen *yourself*.”_
> 
> And again, he went on to say illegal aliens _*”can’t legally vote.”*_
> 
> I swear, there is nothing dumber than a conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was speaking as the frightened illegals she was discussing.
> 
> Also, since when does voting confer citizenship???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Looks like you’re just an imbecile who doesn’t know what the word, “I,” means.
Click to expand...


You're consistently wrong on so so so many levels

Voting does not confer citizenship

Why would Immigration look at citizens?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama himself said that voting confers citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subject was dreamers fear of being caught committing felony voter fraud. Obama lied and suborned felony voter fraud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Obama was still speaking to a U.S. citizen. Not to mention, Obama goes on to say how illegal aliens can’t vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it go.
> 
> _"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "
> 
> Why would immigration be tracking citizens?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why she was asking for clarification; which Obama’s provided.... citizens vote and illegal aliens can’t legally vote because they’re not U.S. citizens.
Click to expand...


Find a grown up to read these 2 sentences to you:

_"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_

*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "_


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama said no such thing. You’re fucking deranged.
> 
> Repeating your delusions does not make them real.
> 
> He said to Gina, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself.”_ He didn’t say to a non-U.S. citizen, _”when you vote, you make yourself a citizen,”_ or _”you become a citizen.”_
> 
> And when he said, _”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself,”  _he said that to Gina Rodriguez; *who is a citizen herself.*
> 
> 
> 
> She was discussing illegals, not herself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, she was speaking for herself as she asked Obama, _”so if *I* vote...”_
> 
> And Obama answered her, speaking to her, a U.S. citizen, _”when *you* vote, *you* are a citizen *yourself*.”_
> 
> And again, he went on to say illegal aliens _*”can’t legally vote.”*_
> 
> I swear, there is nothing dumber than a conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was speaking as the frightened illegals she was discussing.
> 
> Also, since when does voting confer citizenship???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Looks like you’re just an imbecile who doesn’t know what the word, “I,” means.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're consistently wrong on so so so many levels
> 
> Voting does not confer citizenship
> 
> Why would Immigration look at citizens?
Click to expand...

You remain dazed and confused. No one said voting confers citizenship. As far a immigration going after citizens, they don’t. Gina wasn’t sure so she asked.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, he didn’t say that just because you’re too dumb trump comprehend English. What he did say, to a U.S. citizen, was to point out she is a U.S. citizen herself when she votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subject was dreamers fear of being caught committing felony voter fraud. Obama lied and suborned felony voter fraud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Obama was still speaking to a U.S. citizen. Not to mention, Obama goes on to say how illegal aliens can’t vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it go.
> 
> _"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "
> 
> Why would immigration be tracking citizens?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why she was asking for clarification; which Obama’s provided.... citizens vote and illegal aliens can’t legally vote because they’re not U.S. citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find a grown up to read these 2 sentences to you:
> 
> _"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "_
Click to expand...

Of course she’s a citizen herself when she votes — only citizens are allowed to vote.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subject was dreamers fear of being caught committing felony voter fraud. Obama lied and suborned felony voter fraud
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, Obama was still speaking to a U.S. citizen. Not to mention, Obama goes on to say how illegal aliens can’t vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it go.
> 
> _"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "
> 
> Why would immigration be tracking citizens?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why she was asking for clarification; which Obama’s provided.... citizens vote and illegal aliens can’t legally vote because they’re not U.S. citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find a grown up to read these 2 sentences to you:
> 
> _"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course she’s a citizen herself when she votes — only citizens are allowed to vote.
Click to expand...

So why is immigration looking to deport her?


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, Obama was still speaking to a U.S. citizen. Not to mention, Obama goes on to say how illegal aliens can’t vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let it go.
> 
> _"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "
> 
> Why would immigration be tracking citizens?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why she was asking for clarification; which Obama’s provided.... citizens vote and illegal aliens can’t legally vote because they’re not U.S. citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find a grown up to read these 2 sentences to you:
> 
> _"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course she’s a citizen herself when she votes — only citizens are allowed to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why is immigration looking to deport her?
Click to expand...

You’d have to ask her, she’s the one who expressed concern.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it go.
> 
> _"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "
> 
> Why would immigration be tracking citizens?_
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why she was asking for clarification; which Obama’s provided.... citizens vote and illegal aliens can’t legally vote because they’re not U.S. citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find a grown up to read these 2 sentences to you:
> 
> _"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course she’s a citizen herself when she votes — only citizens are allowed to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why is immigration looking to deport her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d have to ask her, she’s the one who expressed concern.
Click to expand...

Obama answered that voting confers citizenship


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why she was asking for clarification; which Obama’s provided.... citizens vote and illegal aliens can’t legally vote because they’re not U.S. citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a grown up to read these 2 sentences to you:
> 
> _"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course she’s a citizen herself when she votes — only citizens are allowed to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why is immigration looking to deport her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d have to ask her, she’s the one who expressed concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama answered that voting confers citizenship
Click to expand...

LOLOL

No, he didn’t. Sadly, you’re just a retardconservative who doesn’t know any better.

Case in point.... U.S. citizens can legally vote. Obama told illegal aliens they can’t legally vote. So Obama couldn’t possibly have told illegal aliens they can’t legally vote AND voting makes them a citizen.

Here’s where I sit back and laugh at you for being too stupid to understand that.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, Obama was still speaking to a U.S. citizen. Not to mention, Obama goes on to say how illegal aliens can’t vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let it go.
> 
> _"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "
> 
> Why would immigration be tracking citizens?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why she was asking for clarification; which Obama’s provided.... citizens vote and illegal aliens can’t legally vote because they’re not U.S. citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find a grown up to read these 2 sentences to you:
> 
> _"So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> 
> *OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. "_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course she’s a citizen herself when she votes — only citizens are allowed to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why is immigration looking to deport her?
Click to expand...

Obama explained it. Weren’t you paying attention?

_”when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera. The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. *If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote*.”_​
And note the highlighted portion.... he clearly differentiates between citizens and illegal aliens and points out citizens can vote; and then goes on to say it’s illegal for illegals to vote.


----------



## charwin95

Faun said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want a numeric or a philosophic answer to your question?
Click to expand...


Very funny.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
Click to expand...


From 1 to 5. What you’ve posted is nothing but pile of cow dung. 

You have no single real evidence but pure numerical & philosophical ( Faun ). 

Or fabrication. 

Even your buddies Trump & Kobach cannot come with anything. But YOU..... you have the evidence? Wow.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. About 12 million
> 
> 2. Unknown
> 
> 3. She didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 4. He didn’t say that, you’re lying again.
> 
> 5. Vulgarities don’t make your bullshit magically become true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so simple to catch you lying????
> 
> 
> Oh....because you're a simple liar.
> 
> 
> A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna try again?
> 
> Did Jennifer Palmieri,  former White House Director of Communications and Director of Communications for the Hillary Clinton 2016 presidential campaign, say illegal aliens were necessary for Democrat electoral success?????
Click to expand...


Trump launched a election fraud committee to prove that headed by Kobach and Pence. 

But they came out embarrassing empty. Then he dissolved the committee. 

What that tells you? All your links and post are either totally false or fabricated.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From 1 to 5. What you’ve posted is nothing but pile of cow dung.
> 
> You have no single real evidence but pure numerical & philosophical ( Faun ).
> 
> Or fabrication.
> 
> Even your buddies Trump & Kobach cannot come with anything. But YOU..... you have the evidence? Wow.
Click to expand...




 If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?



Did you want me to quote her?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From 1 to 5. What you’ve posted is nothing but pile of cow dung.
> 
> You have no single real evidence but pure numerical & philosophical ( Faun ).
> 
> Or fabrication.
> 
> Even your buddies Trump & Kobach cannot come with anything. But YOU..... you have the evidence? Wow.
Click to expand...




. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?



Did you want me to quote him?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...an outright majority of Democratic voters whose signaling on immigration now apparently requires them to advocate the franchise for illegal immigrants. They want people who should not be in the country _to be able to vote_ and thus impact elections and public policy.
> 
> ... because most illegal immigrants would likely cast ballots for the Democratic Party.
> _
> Did you break our laws on your way into our country?  Terrific, not only can you stay, here's a voter registration card! _ This is myopic, radical madness.  Destroying our national sovereignty to own the cons is disgraceful stuff."
> YIKES: In New Polls, 40 Percent of GOP Voters Would Favor or Shrug Off Russian Help in 2018, Majority of Dems Support Illegal Immigrants Voting
> 
> 
> Which explains why Hussein Obama told the illegals to rush right out and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From 1 to 5. What you’ve posted is nothing but pile of cow dung.
> 
> You have no single real evidence but pure numerical & philosophical ( Faun ).
> 
> Or fabrication.
> 
> Even your buddies Trump & Kobach cannot come with anything. But YOU..... you have the evidence? Wow.
Click to expand...




How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?



Did you want to answer that question?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From 1 to 5. What you’ve posted is nothing but pile of cow dung.
> 
> You have no single real evidence but pure numerical & philosophical ( Faun ).
> 
> Or fabrication.
> 
> Even your buddies Trump & Kobach cannot come with anything. But YOU..... you have the evidence? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you want me to quote her?
Click to expand...


If Trump and Kobach came out empty. What do you have? Nothing.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From 1 to 5. What you’ve posted is nothing but pile of cow dung.
> 
> You have no single real evidence but pure numerical & philosophical ( Faun ).
> 
> Or fabrication.
> 
> Even your buddies Trump & Kobach cannot come with anything. But YOU..... you have the evidence? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you want me to quote him?
Click to expand...


If Trump and Kobach came out empty. 
What do you have?  NOTHING.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From 1 to 5. What you’ve posted is nothing but pile of cow dung.
> 
> You have no single real evidence but pure numerical & philosophical ( Faun ).
> 
> Or fabrication.
> 
> Even your buddies Trump & Kobach cannot come with anything. But YOU..... you have the evidence? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you want me to quote him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump and Kobach came out empty.
> What do you have?  NOTHING.
Click to expand...




You probably don't realize that I just proved you a liar.


But everyone else does.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no boundaries. That interview was so close to the election that even if your delusions were real that Obama told illegals to vote, and even if your hallucinations were valid that illegals could register — they still wouldn’t have been able to get registered in time to vote in the election.
> 
> Which is actually more evidence that you’re batshit insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals were already registered...
> 
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you cease lying....
> 
> ...but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told them to vote.....
> 
> 
> ....and they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times had you posted th same bullshit.
> 
> Your hero Trump and Kobach just dissolved his own election fraud commission because they cannot prove any massive voter fraud.
> 
> How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many illegal aliens reside in this country?
> 2. How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 3. If the Democrat Party isn't counting on the illegal alien vote for their electoral future, why did Hillary aide Jennifer Palmieri say this is the case?
> 4. If the illegal alien vote weren't so very important to the Democrats,why would Hussein Obama take the chance, telling them to vote?
> 5. If you didn't know that everything I've posted were 100% true, what would cause you to be so frustrated that you can't post without resorting to vulgarity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From 1 to 5. What you’ve posted is nothing but pile of cow dung.
> 
> You have no single real evidence but pure numerical & philosophical ( Faun ).
> 
> Or fabrication.
> 
> Even your buddies Trump & Kobach cannot come with anything. But YOU..... you have the evidence? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the illegal aliens residing in this country broke the law to get here?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you want to answer that question?
Click to expand...

How many?


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds*
They are facing charges of False claim of United States Citizenship in Order to Register to Vote and Voting by an Alien.


Published: 4:10 PM EDT August 24, 2018
Updated: 8:25 PM EDT August 24, 2018
WILMINGTON, N.C. (WNCN) - Federal authorities announced Friday that 19 illegal immigrants in North Carolina illegally voted during the 2016 election.

The United States Attorney for the Eastern District of North Carolina says several of those charged voted in more than one election."
19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds


How many would we find if the Democrats didn't hide the data, and shut their eyes to same?


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> *"19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds*
> They are facing charges of False claim of United States Citizenship in Order to Register to Vote and Voting by an Alien.
> 
> 
> Published: 4:10 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> Updated: 8:25 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> WILMINGTON, N.C. (WNCN) - Federal authorities announced Friday that 19 illegal immigrants in North Carolina illegally voted during the 2016 election.
> 
> The United States Attorney for the Eastern District of North Carolina says several of those charged voted in more than one election."
> 19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds
> 
> 
> How many would we find if the Democrats didn't hide the data, and shut their eyes to same?



Bull crap 19 that’s 19. And you philosophically make it like 190,000.


----------



## Slyhunter

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds*
> They are facing charges of False claim of United States Citizenship in Order to Register to Vote and Voting by an Alien.
> 
> 
> Published: 4:10 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> Updated: 8:25 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> WILMINGTON, N.C. (WNCN) - Federal authorities announced Friday that 19 illegal immigrants in North Carolina illegally voted during the 2016 election.
> 
> The United States Attorney for the Eastern District of North Carolina says several of those charged voted in more than one election."
> 19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds
> 
> 
> How many would we find if the Democrats didn't hide the data, and shut their eyes to same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull crap 19 that’s 19. And you philosophically make it like 190,000.
Click to expand...

Only 19 got caught. Doesn't count the ones that got away with it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds*
> They are facing charges of False claim of United States Citizenship in Order to Register to Vote and Voting by an Alien.
> 
> 
> Published: 4:10 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> Updated: 8:25 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> WILMINGTON, N.C. (WNCN) - Federal authorities announced Friday that 19 illegal immigrants in North Carolina illegally voted during the 2016 election.
> 
> The United States Attorney for the Eastern District of North Carolina says several of those charged voted in more than one election."
> 19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds
> 
> 
> How many would we find if the Democrats didn't hide the data, and shut their eyes to same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull crap 19 that’s 19. And you philosophically make it like 190,000.
Click to expand...





So much for the argument that no illegal followed Obama's instructions, and voted.


----------



## charwin95

Slyhunter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds*
> They are facing charges of False claim of United States Citizenship in Order to Register to Vote and Voting by an Alien.
> 
> 
> Published: 4:10 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> Updated: 8:25 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> WILMINGTON, N.C. (WNCN) - Federal authorities announced Friday that 19 illegal immigrants in North Carolina illegally voted during the 2016 election.
> 
> The United States Attorney for the Eastern District of North Carolina says several of those charged voted in more than one election."
> 19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds
> 
> 
> How many would we find if the Democrats didn't hide the data, and shut their eyes to same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull crap 19 that’s 19. And you philosophically make it like 190,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only 19 got caught. Doesn't count the ones that got away with it.
Click to expand...


So why did your Boi and Kobach abolished their own election fraud investigation? Why? 
And O MY GOD....... OMG......YOU have all the evidence.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds*
> They are facing charges of False claim of United States Citizenship in Order to Register to Vote and Voting by an Alien.
> 
> 
> Published: 4:10 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> Updated: 8:25 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> WILMINGTON, N.C. (WNCN) - Federal authorities announced Friday that 19 illegal immigrants in North Carolina illegally voted during the 2016 election.
> 
> The United States Attorney for the Eastern District of North Carolina says several of those charged voted in more than one election."
> 19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds
> 
> 
> How many would we find if the Democrats didn't hide the data, and shut their eyes to same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull crap 19 that’s 19. And you philosophically make it like 190,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only 19 got caught. Doesn't count the ones that got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did your Boi and Kobach abolished their own election fraud investigation? Why?
> And O MY GOD....... OMG......YOU have all the evidence.
Click to expand...




Why did your boy, Hussein Obama, tell illegal aliens to go and vote?


Would he have taken that chance if there were only a few dozen?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds*
> They are facing charges of False claim of United States Citizenship in Order to Register to Vote and Voting by an Alien.
> 
> 
> Published: 4:10 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> Updated: 8:25 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> WILMINGTON, N.C. (WNCN) - Federal authorities announced Friday that 19 illegal immigrants in North Carolina illegally voted during the 2016 election.
> 
> The United States Attorney for the Eastern District of North Carolina says several of those charged voted in more than one election."
> 19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds
> 
> 
> How many would we find if the Democrats didn't hide the data, and shut their eyes to same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull crap 19 that’s 19. And you philosophically make it like 190,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only 19 got caught. Doesn't count the ones that got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did your Boi and Kobach abolished their own election fraud investigation? Why?
> And O MY GOD....... OMG......YOU have all the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did your boy, Hussein Obama, tell illegal aliens to go and vote?
> 
> 
> Would he have taken that chance if there were only a few dozen?
Click to expand...

He didn’t tell them to vote. He actually told them they can’t legally vote.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds*
> They are facing charges of False claim of United States Citizenship in Order to Register to Vote and Voting by an Alien.
> 
> 
> Published: 4:10 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> Updated: 8:25 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> WILMINGTON, N.C. (WNCN) - Federal authorities announced Friday that 19 illegal immigrants in North Carolina illegally voted during the 2016 election.
> 
> The United States Attorney for the Eastern District of North Carolina says several of those charged voted in more than one election."
> 19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds
> 
> 
> How many would we find if the Democrats didn't hide the data, and shut their eyes to same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull crap 19 that’s 19. And you philosophically make it like 190,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only 19 got caught. Doesn't count the ones that got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did your Boi and Kobach abolished their own election fraud investigation? Why?
> And O MY GOD....... OMG......YOU have all the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did your boy, Hussein Obama, tell illegal aliens to go and vote?
> 
> 
> Would he have taken that chance if there were only a few dozen?
Click to expand...


Why do you keep repeating this nonsense? This was debunked several times. Stop.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds*
> They are facing charges of False claim of United States Citizenship in Order to Register to Vote and Voting by an Alien.
> 
> 
> Published: 4:10 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> Updated: 8:25 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> WILMINGTON, N.C. (WNCN) - Federal authorities announced Friday that 19 illegal immigrants in North Carolina illegally voted during the 2016 election.
> 
> The United States Attorney for the Eastern District of North Carolina says several of those charged voted in more than one election."
> 19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds
> 
> 
> How many would we find if the Democrats didn't hide the data, and shut their eyes to same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull crap 19 that’s 19. And you philosophically make it like 190,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only 19 got caught. Doesn't count the ones that got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did your Boi and Kobach abolished their own election fraud investigation? Why?
> And O MY GOD....... OMG......YOU have all the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did your boy, Hussein Obama, tell illegal aliens to go and vote?
> 
> 
> Would he have taken that chance if there were only a few dozen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep repeating this nonsense? This was debunked several times. Stop.
Click to expand...



Stop lying.....I can produce Obama, on vid, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go out and vote.

Must have been lots of 'em for him to expose himself like that, huh?


----------



## Faun

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds*
> They are facing charges of False claim of United States Citizenship in Order to Register to Vote and Voting by an Alien.
> 
> 
> Published: 4:10 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> Updated: 8:25 PM EDT August 24, 2018
> WILMINGTON, N.C. (WNCN) - Federal authorities announced Friday that 19 illegal immigrants in North Carolina illegally voted during the 2016 election.
> 
> The United States Attorney for the Eastern District of North Carolina says several of those charged voted in more than one election."
> 19 Illegal Immigrants In NC Voted In 2016 Election: Feds
> 
> 
> How many would we find if the Democrats didn't hide the data, and shut their eyes to same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull crap 19 that’s 19. And you philosophically make it like 190,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only 19 got caught. Doesn't count the ones that got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did your Boi and Kobach abolished their own election fraud investigation? Why?
> And O MY GOD....... OMG......YOU have all the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did your boy, Hussein Obama, tell illegal aliens to go and vote?
> 
> 
> Would he have taken that chance if there were only a few dozen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep repeating this nonsense? This was debunked several times. Stop.
Click to expand...

Because she’s crazy.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull crap 19 that’s 19. And you philosophically make it like 190,000.
> 
> 
> 
> Only 19 got caught. Doesn't count the ones that got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did your Boi and Kobach abolished their own election fraud investigation? Why?
> And O MY GOD....... OMG......YOU have all the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did your boy, Hussein Obama, tell illegal aliens to go and vote?
> 
> 
> Would he have taken that chance if there were only a few dozen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep repeating this nonsense? This was debunked several times. Stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.....I can produce Obama, on vid, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go out and vote.
> 
> Must have been lots of 'em for him to expose himself like that, huh?
Click to expand...

LOL 

While telling them they can’t vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen


What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????


LOLOLOLOL 

From your article..... *”At least one non-citizen...*

Look at that... *you found one.* Now prove that person actually voted and you’re only 4,999,999 away from actually proving you didn’t lie when you laughably said 5 million illegal aliens voted in the election.


----------



## jon_berzerk

PoliticalChic said:


> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????



well like you said 

"lying liberals" 

it is what they do


----------



## PoliticalChic

jon_berzerk said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well like you said
> 
> "lying liberals"
> 
> it is what they do
Click to expand...



That's Rule #1
Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> That's Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.


LOL


----------



## dudmuck

PoliticalChic said:


> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????


The dmv does not register people, it provides a kiosk to submit your registration to the secretary of state, no different than a registration drive or mailing a paper form

The Secretary of State is responsible for screening all applications , which is why these registrations were identified.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dudmuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> The dmv does not register people, it provides a kiosk to submit your registration to the secretary of state, no different than a registration drive or mailing a paper form
> 
> The Secretary of State is responsible for screening all applications , which is why these registrations were identified.
Click to expand...



Stop lying....


1. "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org



2. From the LATimes....

 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well like you said
> 
> "lying liberals"
> 
> it is what they do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
Click to expand...

Are you still at that BS  You've got a world class liar now in the WH and you have the nerve to talk about dems as bald faced liars ??  You're a little bit of a farce  No?


----------



## danielpalos

all foreign nationals should have a federal id.  only lousy capitalists lose money on border policy.


----------



## dudmuck

PoliticalChic said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> The dmv does not register people, it provides a kiosk to submit your registration to the secretary of state, no different than a registration drive or mailing a paper form
> 
> The Secretary of State is responsible for screening all applications , which is why these registrations were identified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying....
> 
> 
> 1. "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 2. From the LATimes....
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Click to expand...

Didnt you see?
the DMV says none of the people mistakenly registered are people living in the country illegally.
They caught the clerical error; they're doing their jobs.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well like you said
> 
> "lying liberals"
> 
> it is what they do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still at that BS  You've got a world class liar now in the WH and you have the nerve to talk about dems as bald faced liars ??  You're a little bit of a farce  No?
Click to expand...



 "You've got a world class liar now in the WH and you have the nerve to talk about dems as bald faced liars ?? You're a little bit of a farce No?"


Let's check:



1.” *"We can't drill our way out of this problem.*" Any time he talks about energy, he trots out that phrase. Whatever the problem, increasing domestic oil supply is never the solution. In 2012, when running for re-election, the president declared: "Even if we drilled every square inch of this country right now, we're going to be relying on other countries for oil." 
The Daily Bulletin - December 8, 2014 | RealClearEnergy

_“Sorry, Mr. President: *Turns Out We Can Drill Our Way to Lower Gas Prices*”_ _Sorry, Mr. President: Turns Out We Can Drill Our Way to Lower Gas Prices - American Energy Alliance_



Could his lies about drilling have anything to do with this???

“Obama's OMB ignores document subpoena; Upton/Stearns House panel says Monday morning or else…The subpoena is for thousands of documents requested months ago by the committee's Subcommittee on Oversight and Investigations concerning OMB's evaluation *of a Department of Energy economic stimulus program loan guarantee worth $535 million for Solyndra, Inc.,*…” http://www.sfexaminer.com/blogs/bel...ocument-subpoena-uptonstearns-house-panel-say






2. *Obama…a supporter of infanticide…which is why he lies to support Planned Parenthood.*

“.*...on abortion, Obama is an extremist.* He has opposed the Supreme Court decision that finally upheld the Partial-Birth Abortion Ban Act against that form of infanticide. Most startlingly, for a professed humanist, Obama – in the Illinois Senate – also *voted against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act. *

I have reported on several of those cases when, before the abortion was completed, *an alive infant *was suddenly in the room. It was disposed of as a horrified nurse who was not necessarily pro-life followed the doctors’ orders to *put the baby in a pail or otherwise get rid of the child.” *Infanticide candidate for president




…who has stated that he didn’t want his daughters ‘*punished’* with a baby…..told this lie:


_You’ve got issues like Planned Parenthood, where that organization provides millions of women cervical-cancer screenings,* mammograms, *all kinds of basic health care.”_*— President Obama during an interview on “The Tonight Show,” Oct. 24, 2012*

“*The president has suggested time and again that Planned Parenthood directly provides mammogram*s, but the organization only offers referrals and helps women find financial resources for the exams. This suggests *an intentional attempt to mislead voters…*” 
Obama’s ‘Tonight Show’ remark: Planned Parenthood provides mammograms


3. Get this lie:
*“’more black men languish in prison in America than attend college.*” Obama 

"the most frequently quoted statistic about black men in the United States."


4. Lies, damn lies….and Obama lies:

Obama: Doctors Choose Amputation Because Surgeons Get Paid More Than Physicians

Obama: Doctors Choose Amputation Because Surgeons Get Paid More Than Physicians




….and….

*5. Obama’s claim that Keystone XL oil ‘bypasses the U.S.’ earns Four Pinocchioshttps://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2015/03/02/obamas-claim-that-keystone-xl-oil-bypasses-the-u-s-earns-four-pinocchios/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.8c2ed3f65ed8*




….and….

6. After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII

“U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year



His whole presidency was a lie by the Left.....and suckers bought it like it was on sale.




7. Is this a lie, of just the sort of thing Liberals do?

The Peace Prize for *a man who had a kill list in the Oval Office:*

“The *Disposition Matrix*, informally known as a *kill list*, is a database of information for tracking, capturing, rendering, or killing suspected enemies of the United States.[1] Developed by the Obama administration beginning in 2010, the "Disposition Matrix" goes beyond existing kill lists and is intended to become a permanent fixture of U.S. policy.[1] The process determining criteria for killing is not public and was heavily shaped by National Counterterrorism Director and former Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) Director John O. Brennan.[2]


8. *“Team Obama: Sorry, America, the ‘new normal’ may be here to stay*

The good times may be over for good. In a speech to the Economic Club of New York yesterday, US Treasury Secretary Jack Lew said the US GDP growth rate, adjusted for inflation, is now projected to run a little above 2% a year.”
*Team Obama: Sorry, America, the 'new normal' may be here to stay - AEI*


Then, along came Trump….

“U.S. households are back to their free spending ways, with the strength of May’s retail sales figures implying that* second-quarter real consumption growth (and GDP growth for that matter) will now be more than 4% annualized. *



*9. “Obama’s whopper of a claim on tax cuts*

_“We said working folks deserved a break, so within one month of me taking office, we signed into law the biggest middle-class tax cut in history, putting more money into your pockets.”_
*— President Obama, Sept. 5, 2011*


10. *10. “Obama’s claim that ‘90 percent’ of the current deficit is due to Bush policies*

…he can’t blithely suggest that 90 percent of the current deficit “is as a consequence” of his predecessor’s policies — and not his own.

*It is astonishing to see the president repeat this faulty claim once again, as if it were an established fact.*” 
Obama’s claim that ‘90 percent’ of the current deficit is due to Bush policies



*"It is astonishing to see the[Democrat Obama] repeat this faulty claim once again, as if it were an established fact.*” 
And they're still lying!!!


11*. Obama called ISIS the JV and then said he didn’t call them the JV…*

“Obama said he “wasn’t specifically referring” to ISIS when he made the junior varsity reference during an interview with _The New Yorker_ in January. But the magazine article and a transcript of the interview — which _Washington Post_ Fact Checker Glenn Kessler obtained and wrote about earlier this month — *shows that Obama was referring to ISIS when he said “if a jayvee team puts on Lakers uniforms that doesn’t make them Kobe Bryant.”* 
Obama Fumbles 'JV Team' Question - FactCheck.org

*WaPo calls him a liar……again.*





12. Here he goes again:
“*Obama in 2015: ‘Assad Gave Up His Chemical Weapons…Those Have Been Eliminated’”*

Really??? 

Then explain this: 

*“The April 4 attack in Khan Sheikhun, *which cost the lives of more than 80 people ….

Defense Secretary James Mattis said Monday the firing of 59 cruise missiles from two U.S. Navy destroyers in the Mediterranean was intended to “show the United States will not passively stand by while [President Bashar] Assad murders innocent people *with chemical weapons, *which are prohibited by international law *and which were declared destroyed.”* Obama in 2015: ‘Assad Gave Up His Chemical Weapons…Those Have Been Eliminated’

13. President Obama: “So let’s start with this fact: For more than a thousand years, people have been drawn to Islam’s message of peace.* And the very word itself, ‘Islam,’ comes from ‘salam’ — peace.” *

Why did Obama say this? Even Muslim websites acknowledge that *“Islam” means “submission”* [to Allah], that it comes from the Arabic root “aslama” meaning submission, and that “Islam” is in the command form of that verb.


*14. Obama Saying 'Islam has been Woven into the Fabric of our Country Since its Founding'*


15. The unemployment rate announced three days after his election was 6.5%....not particularly terrible. But it was the only economic news, and had Obama insisting we were suffering "the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression." Obama: U.S. in worst crisis since Depression | Reuters



16. The Kick-Back to Donors Plan….I mean the Stimulus…

In Barack Obama’s speech to the joint session of Congress, the President emphasized that his new jobs plan had four specific qualities that made it easy to pass this bill immediately, as Obama chanted repeatedly during his speech. His plan would be fully funded, it would not add to the deficit, it would create jobs immediately, and it was chock-full of bipartisan ideas. The Associated Press fact-checked these claims, and found them all false.

17. Obama lied and misled the American people in his description of his relationship with terrorist Bill Ayers as casual and arm's-length:” just a guy in my neighborhood.”  His spokesman even claimed he ony knew him because his kids went to school with Ayers’ kids.  Now it is clear that the relationship was close, and the evidence is that Ayers actually wrote Obama’s ‘autobiography.’


18. *Report: Released Criminal Aliens Committed Nearly 10 Times More Crimes Than Obama Admin. Told Congress*
Report: Released Criminal Aliens Committed Nearly 10 Times More Crimes Than Obama Admin. Told Congress | Breitbart


19. Do you recall this Obama response at one of the debates: “I think America's greatest moral failure in my lifetime has been that *we still don't abide by that basic precept in Matthew that whatever you do for the least of my brothers, you do for me.”* 


Perhaps this is the biggest hypocrisy and the greatest look into his character: *“The average American household gives about two percent of adjusted gross income,”* …Obama…less than 1%





And he wouldn’t help the ‘least of his own brothers’ out of poverty:

"Barack Obama's half brother, George Onyango Obama, was found living in a 6 by 10 foot slum hut in Huruma estate just outside of Nairobi. According to reports George Obama survives on $12 a year in the slums of Kenya."

Barack's Half Brother: George Obama's Hut Is In The Slums Of Kenya




*20. “Obama: 'I Didn't Have Scandals.' So What Are All These?*
Former president Barack Obama might not have experienced the fallout from a scandal, but that's very different from never having been involved in one.”                                                          Obama: 'I Didn't Have Scandals.' So What Are All These? | RealClearPolitics

21. Not only do the Leftists like Obama lie to their base with no compunctions….but they laugh at how gullible their voters are:

Charlie Rose and President’s Speechwriters Laugh About ObamaCare Lie ‘If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor.’


22. The lies often serve the purpose of appealing to particular constituencies…..here, to Jewish voters:

*"The Nazi death camp that Barack Obama's great-uncle helped liberate*
MAY 27, 2008 | 4:21 PM
*Barack Obama*, at a Memorial Day event in Las Cruces, N.M., credited his great-uncle, *Charlie Payne*, as being among the U.S. troops who liberated the Nazi concentration camp Auschwitz.





The trouble with that bit of history -- as the Republican National Committee pointed out today -- is that the Soviet Red Army was the military force that liberated the World War II death camp."
The Nazi death camp that Barack Obama's great-uncle helped liberate


23. The lies are often revealed in the actions of the Democrats. While thumping their collective chests about how they feel for black Americans….their actions reveal something altogether different:

Obama's US Civil Rights Commission, 2010 Report:
"The United States Commission on Civil Rights (Commission) is pleased to transmit this report, The Impact of Illegal Immigration on the Wages and Employment Opportunities of Black Workers. A panel of experts briefed members of the Commission on April 4, 2008 regarding the evidence for economic loss and job opportunity costs to black workers attributable to illegal immigration. The panelists also described non-economic factors contributing to the depression of black wages and employment rates.

Illegal immigration to the United States in recent decades has tended to depress both wages and employment rates for low-skilled American citizens, a disproportionate number of whom are black men."
USCCR:  Page Not Found

24. Here is Democrat apparatchik George Stephanopoulos ‘correcting’ Obama’s mention of his Muslim faith…


His actions throughout his presidency make this an admission more than a gaffe.

The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.


25. "My expectation is that if you want to be president, you have to work for everyone, not just for some," Obama said in a taping of the "Late Show" with David Letterman... …the job of the President is to “represent all people.” “If you want to be President, You have to work for everybody, not just for some."                                                  Obama: As president you represent everyone, most people don't think they're victims


“According to the experts who contributed to the Brookings Institution report, Barack Obama numbers among the most polarizing presidents in American history.” These Are the Most Polarizing Presidents (and How Donald Trump Compares)



“A Gallup poll released Wednesday shows that former President Obama's approval ratings are easily the most polarized in modern American history, with Democrats rating him highly and Republicans rating him poorly.

"Throughout his presidency, Barack Obama averaged 83% job approval among Democrats and 13% among Republicans," reports Gallup. "That 70-percentage-point party gap in job approval ratings easily eclipses the prior high — 61 points for George W. Bush. 

"All other presidents had party gaps of 55 points or less."                                                                                                                                                                         Gallup: Obama approval ratings most polarized in US history


The Democrats wanted to put Hussein Obama on Mt. Rushmore....but they don't have enough room for two more faces.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


26. Remember Edward Snowden? Obama responded to Snowden’s stunning revelations of the National Security Agency’s vacuuming up millions of Americans’ personal data  by going on the Jay Leno Show and proclaiming: “There is no spying on Americans.”  

*How quickly NY Times forgets Obama's lies and frauds

27. “OBAMA SAYS MANUFACTURING JOBS AREN’T COMING BACK – THEN TRUMP SETS RECORD OF JOBS IN ONE MONTH” *

**


Henceforth, the terms 'lie' and 'liar' must be permanently reserved for, and applied to, Hussein Obama.




So sorry I had to make you look stupid again.


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well like you said
> 
> "lying liberals"
> 
> it is what they do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still at that BS  You've got a world class liar now in the WH and you have the nerve to talk about dems as bald faced liars ??  You're a little bit of a farce  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "You've got a world class liar now in the WH and you have the nerve to talk about dems as bald faced liars ?? You're a little bit of a farce No?"
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.” *"We can't drill our way out of this problem.*" Any time he talks about energy, he trots out that phrase. Whatever the problem, increasing domestic oil supply is never the solution. In 2012, when running for re-election, the president declared: "Even if we drilled every square inch of this country right now, we're going to be relying on other countries for oil."
> The Daily Bulletin - December 8, 2014 | RealClearEnergy
> 
> _“Sorry, Mr. President: *Turns Out We Can Drill Our Way to Lower Gas Prices*”_ _Sorry, Mr. President: Turns Out We Can Drill Our Way to Lower Gas Prices - American Energy Alliance_
> 
> 
> 
> Could his lies about drilling have anything to do with this???
> 
> “Obama's OMB ignores document subpoena; Upton/Stearns House panel says Monday morning or else…The subpoena is for thousands of documents requested months ago by the committee's Subcommittee on Oversight and Investigations concerning OMB's evaluation *of a Department of Energy economic stimulus program loan guarantee worth $535 million for Solyndra, Inc.,*…” http://www.sfexaminer.com/blogs/bel...ocument-subpoena-uptonstearns-house-panel-say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. *Obama…a supporter of infanticide…which is why he lies to support Planned Parenthood.*
> 
> “.*...on abortion, Obama is an extremist.* He has opposed the Supreme Court decision that finally upheld the Partial-Birth Abortion Ban Act against that form of infanticide. Most startlingly, for a professed humanist, Obama – in the Illinois Senate – also *voted against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act. *
> 
> I have reported on several of those cases when, before the abortion was completed, *an alive infant *was suddenly in the room. It was disposed of as a horrified nurse who was not necessarily pro-life followed the doctors’ orders to *put the baby in a pail or otherwise get rid of the child.” *Infanticide candidate for president
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …who has stated that he didn’t want his daughters ‘*punished’* with a baby…..told this lie:
> 
> 
> _You’ve got issues like Planned Parenthood, where that organization provides millions of women cervical-cancer screenings,* mammograms, *all kinds of basic health care.”_*— President Obama during an interview on “The Tonight Show,” Oct. 24, 2012*
> 
> “*The president has suggested time and again that Planned Parenthood directly provides mammogram*s, but the organization only offers referrals and helps women find financial resources for the exams. This suggests *an intentional attempt to mislead voters…*”
> Obama’s ‘Tonight Show’ remark: Planned Parenthood provides mammograms
> 
> 
> 3. Get this lie:
> *“’more black men languish in prison in America than attend college.*” Obama
> 
> "the most frequently quoted statistic about black men in the United States."
> 
> 
> 4. Lies, damn lies….and Obama lies:
> 
> Obama: Doctors Choose Amputation Because Surgeons Get Paid More Than Physicians
> 
> Obama: Doctors Choose Amputation Because Surgeons Get Paid More Than Physicians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and….
> 
> *5. Obama’s claim that Keystone XL oil ‘bypasses the U.S.’ earns Four Pinocchioshttps://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2015/03/02/obamas-claim-that-keystone-xl-oil-bypasses-the-u-s-earns-four-pinocchios/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.8c2ed3f65ed8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and….
> 
> 6. After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII
> 
> “U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> 
> 
> 
> His whole presidency was a lie by the Left.....and suckers bought it like it was on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Is this a lie, of just the sort of thing Liberals do?
> 
> The Peace Prize for *a man who had a kill list in the Oval Office:*
> 
> “The *Disposition Matrix*, informally known as a *kill list*, is a database of information for tracking, capturing, rendering, or killing suspected enemies of the United States.[1] Developed by the Obama administration beginning in 2010, the "Disposition Matrix" goes beyond existing kill lists and is intended to become a permanent fixture of U.S. policy.[1] The process determining criteria for killing is not public and was heavily shaped by National Counterterrorism Director and former Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) Director John O. Brennan.[2]
> 
> 
> 8. *“Team Obama: Sorry, America, the ‘new normal’ may be here to stay*
> 
> The good times may be over for good. In a speech to the Economic Club of New York yesterday, US Treasury Secretary Jack Lew said the US GDP growth rate, adjusted for inflation, is now projected to run a little above 2% a year.”
> *Team Obama: Sorry, America, the 'new normal' may be here to stay - AEI*
> 
> 
> Then, along came Trump….
> 
> “U.S. households are back to their free spending ways, with the strength of May’s retail sales figures implying that* second-quarter real consumption growth (and GDP growth for that matter) will now be more than 4% annualized. *
> 
> 
> 
> *9. “Obama’s whopper of a claim on tax cuts*
> 
> _“We said working folks deserved a break, so within one month of me taking office, we signed into law the biggest middle-class tax cut in history, putting more money into your pockets.”_
> *— President Obama, Sept. 5, 2011*
> 
> 
> 10. *10. “Obama’s claim that ‘90 percent’ of the current deficit is due to Bush policies*
> 
> …he can’t blithely suggest that 90 percent of the current deficit “is as a consequence” of his predecessor’s policies — and not his own.
> 
> *It is astonishing to see the president repeat this faulty claim once again, as if it were an established fact.*”
> Obama’s claim that ‘90 percent’ of the current deficit is due to Bush policies
> 
> 
> 
> *"It is astonishing to see the[Democrat Obama] repeat this faulty claim once again, as if it were an established fact.*”
> And they're still lying!!!
> 
> 
> 11*. Obama called ISIS the JV and then said he didn’t call them the JV…*
> 
> “Obama said he “wasn’t specifically referring” to ISIS when he made the junior varsity reference during an interview with _The New Yorker_ in January. But the magazine article and a transcript of the interview — which _Washington Post_ Fact Checker Glenn Kessler obtained and wrote about earlier this month — *shows that Obama was referring to ISIS when he said “if a jayvee team puts on Lakers uniforms that doesn’t make them Kobe Bryant.”*
> Obama Fumbles 'JV Team' Question - FactCheck.org
> 
> *WaPo calls him a liar……again.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Here he goes again:
> “*Obama in 2015: ‘Assad Gave Up His Chemical Weapons…Those Have Been Eliminated’”*
> 
> Really???
> 
> Then explain this:
> 
> *“The April 4 attack in Khan Sheikhun, *which cost the lives of more than 80 people ….
> 
> Defense Secretary James Mattis said Monday the firing of 59 cruise missiles from two U.S. Navy destroyers in the Mediterranean was intended to “show the United States will not passively stand by while [President Bashar] Assad murders innocent people *with chemical weapons, *which are prohibited by international law *and which were declared destroyed.”* Obama in 2015: ‘Assad Gave Up His Chemical Weapons…Those Have Been Eliminated’
> 
> 13. President Obama: “So let’s start with this fact: For more than a thousand years, people have been drawn to Islam’s message of peace.* And the very word itself, ‘Islam,’ comes from ‘salam’ — peace.” *
> 
> Why did Obama say this? Even Muslim websites acknowledge that *“Islam” means “submission”* [to Allah], that it comes from the Arabic root “aslama” meaning submission, and that “Islam” is in the command form of that verb.
> 
> 
> *14. Obama Saying 'Islam has been Woven into the Fabric of our Country Since its Founding'*
> 
> 
> 15. The unemployment rate announced three days after his election was 6.5%....not particularly terrible. But it was the only economic news, and had Obama insisting we were suffering "the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression." Obama: U.S. in worst crisis since Depression | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 16. The Kick-Back to Donors Plan….I mean the Stimulus…
> 
> In Barack Obama’s speech to the joint session of Congress, the President emphasized that his new jobs plan had four specific qualities that made it easy to pass this bill immediately, as Obama chanted repeatedly during his speech. His plan would be fully funded, it would not add to the deficit, it would create jobs immediately, and it was chock-full of bipartisan ideas. The Associated Press fact-checked these claims, and found them all false.
> 
> 17. Obama lied and misled the American people in his description of his relationship with terrorist Bill Ayers as casual and arm's-length:” just a guy in my neighborhood.”  His spokesman even claimed he ony knew him because his kids went to school with Ayers’ kids.  Now it is clear that the relationship was close, and the evidence is that Ayers actually wrote Obama’s ‘autobiography.’
> 
> 
> 18. *Report: Released Criminal Aliens Committed Nearly 10 Times More Crimes Than Obama Admin. Told Congress*
> Report: Released Criminal Aliens Committed Nearly 10 Times More Crimes Than Obama Admin. Told Congress | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 19. Do you recall this Obama response at one of the debates: “I think America's greatest moral failure in my lifetime has been that *we still don't abide by that basic precept in Matthew that whatever you do for the least of my brothers, you do for me.”*
> 
> 
> Perhaps this is the biggest hypocrisy and the greatest look into his character: *“The average American household gives about two percent of adjusted gross income,”* …Obama…less than 1%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he wouldn’t help the ‘least of his own brothers’ out of poverty:
> 
> "Barack Obama's half brother, George Onyango Obama, was found living in a 6 by 10 foot slum hut in Huruma estate just outside of Nairobi. According to reports George Obama survives on $12 a year in the slums of Kenya."
> 
> Barack's Half Brother: George Obama's Hut Is In The Slums Of Kenya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *20. “Obama: 'I Didn't Have Scandals.' So What Are All These?*
> Former president Barack Obama might not have experienced the fallout from a scandal, but that's very different from never having been involved in one.”                                                          Obama: 'I Didn't Have Scandals.' So What Are All These? | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 21. Not only do the Leftists like Obama lie to their base with no compunctions….but they laugh at how gullible their voters are:
> 
> Charlie Rose and President’s Speechwriters Laugh About ObamaCare Lie ‘If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor.’
> 
> 
> 22. The lies often serve the purpose of appealing to particular constituencies…..here, to Jewish voters:
> 
> *"The Nazi death camp that Barack Obama's great-uncle helped liberate*
> MAY 27, 2008 | 4:21 PM
> *Barack Obama*, at a Memorial Day event in Las Cruces, N.M., credited his great-uncle, *Charlie Payne*, as being among the U.S. troops who liberated the Nazi concentration camp Auschwitz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trouble with that bit of history -- as the Republican National Committee pointed out today -- is that the Soviet Red Army was the military force that liberated the World War II death camp."
> The Nazi death camp that Barack Obama's great-uncle helped liberate
> 
> 
> 23. The lies are often revealed in the actions of the Democrats. While thumping their collective chests about how they feel for black Americans….their actions reveal something altogether different:
> 
> Obama's US Civil Rights Commission, 2010 Report:
> "The United States Commission on Civil Rights (Commission) is pleased to transmit this report, The Impact of Illegal Immigration on the Wages and Employment Opportunities of Black Workers. A panel of experts briefed members of the Commission on April 4, 2008 regarding the evidence for economic loss and job opportunity costs to black workers attributable to illegal immigration. The panelists also described non-economic factors contributing to the depression of black wages and employment rates.
> 
> Illegal immigration to the United States in recent decades has tended to depress both wages and employment rates for low-skilled American citizens, a disproportionate number of whom are black men."
> USCCR:  Page Not Found
> 
> 24. Here is Democrat apparatchik George Stephanopoulos ‘correcting’ Obama’s mention of his Muslim faith…
> 
> 
> His actions throughout his presidency make this an admission more than a gaffe.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 25. "My expectation is that if you want to be president, you have to work for everyone, not just for some," Obama said in a taping of the "Late Show" with David Letterman... …the job of the President is to “represent all people.” “If you want to be President, You have to work for everybody, not just for some."                                                  Obama: As president you represent everyone, most people don't think they're victims
> 
> 
> “According to the experts who contributed to the Brookings Institution report, Barack Obama numbers among the most polarizing presidents in American history.” These Are the Most Polarizing Presidents (and How Donald Trump Compares)
> 
> 
> 
> “A Gallup poll released Wednesday shows that former President Obama's approval ratings are easily the most polarized in modern American history, with Democrats rating him highly and Republicans rating him poorly.
> 
> "Throughout his presidency, Barack Obama averaged 83% job approval among Democrats and 13% among Republicans," reports Gallup. "That 70-percentage-point party gap in job approval ratings easily eclipses the prior high — 61 points for George W. Bush.
> 
> "All other presidents had party gaps of 55 points or less."                                                                                                                                                                         Gallup: Obama approval ratings most polarized in US history
> 
> 
> The Democrats wanted to put Hussein Obama on Mt. Rushmore....but they don't have enough room for two more faces.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 26. Remember Edward Snowden? Obama responded to Snowden’s stunning revelations of the National Security Agency’s vacuuming up millions of Americans’ personal data  by going on the Jay Leno Show and proclaiming: “There is no spying on Americans.”
> 
> *How quickly NY Times forgets Obama's lies and frauds*
> 
> *27. “OBAMA SAYS MANUFACTURING JOBS AREN’T COMING BACK – THEN TRUMP SETS RECORD OF JOBS IN ONE MONTH” *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> Henceforth, the terms 'lie' and 'liar' must be permanently reserved for, and applied to, Hussein Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry I had to make you look stupid again.
Click to expand...

I can play your game too


CNN)Even the harshest critics of Donald Trump have to concede that the President excels at one thing -- lying. And he does so far more than his predecessor ever dared to. As the Washington Post recently quantified, Trump has served up over 3,000 lies or misleading statements since taking office, which comes out to a dizzying rate of 6.5 every single day.

In fact, on Friday when Trump gave an interview to Fox News on the White House lawn, he served up a buffet of lies -- including one that would make Pinocchio blush. While on his favorite network, Trump falsely claimed that the immoral and inhumane policy of separating children from their parents who cross the border illegally was a "Democrat's law." In reality, it is not a law, but a policy of zero tolerance that the Trump administration introduced this year and one which Trump certainly has the power to change.




Just imagine if Obama had done it....
Despite Trump's well-documented lies, former Trump strategist Steve Bannon said Sunday on ABC that Trump has never lied. When pressed by the host "You think the President's never lied?," Bannon responded: "Not to my knowledge, no. Except when he called me Sloppy Steve." (Bannon deserves an award for keeping a straight face while saying that!)
Some Republicans, like Rick Santorum, can acknowledge Trump lies at an alarming rate, and yet still defend some of his lies by contrasting them to the Obama presidency. "I think the substance of the previous president's lies were much more important than the substance of what the crowd size was at the inaugural." If Trump's only lie was about the crowd size at his inauguration, that argument might have some credibility. But, in reality, Trump has told numerous lies since then -- and several to justify his deeply troubling policies, including his Friday remarks on his zero-tolerance policy.


And I've heard a similar defense from many Trump supporters who call my SiriusXM radio show to counter my documenting of Trump's lies. Most who call argue that while Trump might have lied, Obama was a bigger liar. For evidence, they generally point to the "big lie" that in their view equals all of Trump's. What was that? Well, it was when Obama declared numerous timesthat: "If you like your health care plan, you'll be able to keep your health care plan."
privacy policy.




5 ways Trump weakened America this surreal week
It's true that Obama repeatedly made that statement back in 2009 and 2010 when trying to build support for the Affordable Care Act. And there's no denying that once the law was implemented years later,approximately 4 million Americans were notified that they could no longer keep their plan -- myself being one of them.
Now did Obama know that would happen when he made those statements in 2009 and 2010? It's tough to say. (Personally, I don't believe so.) But, in any event, the non-partisan fact checkers at Politifact rated that statement as a "pants on fire" lie. In fact, they dubbed that Obama remark as "lie of the year" for 2013.
But let's compare all the times Politifact deemed Obama's statements "pants on fire" lies versus Trump's. Between Obama's first campaign in 2008 through 2016, Politifact found Obama made nine statements they deemed as major lies. Besides the "you can keep your plan" comment, some of the other objectively false comments include one from the 2012 presidential campaign where Obama declared that his then-GOP opponent Mitt Romney "backed a bill that outlaws all abortions, even in cases of rape and incest." (Romney actually supported abortion in case of rape and incest.) Another falsehood occurred during the 2008 campaign when an Obama campaign ad contended that his GOP opponent John McCain endorsed Rush Limbaugh's hate-filled comments about Latino immigrants. (In reality, McCain had not expressly endorsed Limbaugh's views on immigration.)
So, what about Trump? Well, from the time Trump descended the Trump Tower escalator in June 2015 to launch his campaign until today -- a three-year period -- Politifact documented 78 "pants on fire" lies.
Follow CNN Opinion
Join us on Twitter and Facebook

In less than a quarter of the time of Obama, Trump has given eight times more lies and counting. A few of Trump's biggest whoppers include Trump's claim during the campaign that "crime was rising," to his false statement that there was "serious voter fraud" in the 2016 election to his recent lie that the 2018 budget included the first raise for the military in ten years.
And that doesn't even include the other 182 "false" statements and the 124 "mostly false" ones that Trump has told to the American people as documented by Politifact. Trump really should work on a new book titled, "The Art of the Lie."
Given all this, it would be insulting to say that Obama lied just as much as Trump did. And considering how much Trump seems obsessed with besting Obama, Trump should be happy that he finally did in one category -- lying.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????



From your link:

_*At least one non-citizen *and perhaps many more were improperly registered to vote in California by the Department of Motor Vehicles, prompting the secretary of state to demand a new investigation of the embattled agency Monday.

The DMV said about 1,500 people *may have been incorrectly registered between April 23 and Sept. 25 because of a “processing error.”* That includes legal residents who are not citizens, although the DMV says *none of the people mistakenly registered are people living in the country illegally.
*_
The St. Government is in the process of a) being transparent; and b) fixing the problem.

The claim that all of them voted, implied in the OP, is lie by omission, and there is no evidence the one person who did vote, voted for a Democrat.

The inference by our resident hack, PC, is all election nation-wide are being flooded by liberal / progressive / Democratic supporters who are in the US illegally.  And thus, every citizen who votes will be suspected of voter fraud polling places need to be shut down and consolidated so profilers can be hired to make sure suspicious looking people have proper ID; University Students out of State must return to the State where their family still resides or the county/parish of their parents.


----------



## Skylar

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.



Reason is based on evidence. What is your evidence that there were millions of illegal aliens voting.

....and that's where your argument breaks.


----------



## danielpalos

why do we have an illegal problem in our Republic?  The general welfare clause is general and we have a Commerce Clause.


----------



## jon_berzerk

PoliticalChic said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well like you said
> 
> "lying liberals"
> 
> it is what they do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
Click to expand...

indeed every time


----------



## jc456

PoliticalChic said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well like you said
> 
> "lying liberals"
> 
> it is what they do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
Click to expand...

I don't see how they look in a mirror.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jc456 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well like you said
> 
> "lying liberals"
> 
> it is what they do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how they look in a mirror.
Click to expand...




Luckily for them, mirrors can't laugh or walk away.


----------



## jc456

PoliticalChic said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well like you said
> 
> "lying liberals"
> 
> it is what they do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how they look in a mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily for them, mirrors can't laugh or walk away.
Click to expand...

they do break.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> The dmv does not register people, it provides a kiosk to submit your registration to the secretary of state, no different than a registration drive or mailing a paper form
> 
> The Secretary of State is responsible for screening all applications , which is why these registrations were identified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying....
> 
> 
> 1. "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 2. From the LATimes....
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Click to expand...

*PoliticalLiar....*

*“They”* refers to U.S. citizens. *Your own source*, the LA Times, says so...

Here's how California's new voter registration law will work

_Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, *noncitizens are not.* That will continue under the new registration process._​
You’re literally ignoring *your own source* just so you can keep lying.

Funniest part is you have no shame; so you don’t care that you’ve been shown to be lying about this over and over and over.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well like you said
> 
> "lying liberals"
> 
> it is what they do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
Click to expand...


When did Donald Trump become a liberal and a Democrat?  By your bigoted evaluation he is, but we all know he's nothing more than a lying narcissist.


----------



## jc456

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well like you said
> 
> "lying liberals"
> 
> it is what they do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Donald Trump become a liberal and a Democrat?  By your bigoted evaluation he is, but we all know he's nothing more than a lying narcissist.
Click to expand...

a liberal isn't democrat today.  A democrat is one fked up person stuck in some extremism leftist tornado.


----------



## Wry Catcher

jc456 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well like you said
> 
> "lying liberals"
> 
> it is what they do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Donald Trump become a liberal and a Democrat?  By your bigoted evaluation he is, but we all know he's nothing more than a lying narcissist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a liberal isn't democrat today.  A democrat is one fked up person stuck in some extremism leftist tornado.
Click to expand...


Grow up!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well like you said
> 
> "lying liberals"
> 
> it is what they do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Donald Trump become a liberal and a Democrat?  By your bigoted evaluation he is, but we all know he's nothing more than a lying narcissist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a liberal isn't democrat today.  A democrat is one fked up person stuck in some extremism leftist tornado.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up!
Click to expand...



Democrats aren't Americans.


For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:

Democrat Version of "I Love America"


----------



## Uncensored2008

PoliticalChic said:


> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????




They'll still lie.  Just because it's proven won't make the Nazis stop lying.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> well like you said
> 
> "lying liberals"
> 
> it is what they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Donald Trump become a liberal and a Democrat?  By your bigoted evaluation he is, but we all know he's nothing more than a lying narcissist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a liberal isn't democrat today.  A democrat is one fked up person stuck in some extremism leftist tornado.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats aren't Americans.
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
Click to expand...


I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.

What have you ever done, but promote hate?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Donald Trump become a liberal and a Democrat?  By your bigoted evaluation he is, but we all know he's nothing more than a lying narcissist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a liberal isn't democrat today.  A democrat is one fked up person stuck in some extremism leftist tornado.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats aren't Americans.
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
Click to expand...



For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:

Democrat Version of "I Love America"

You'll find that I'm far more of an American than you.



Even as an immigrant, I'm more of an American than you are....kinda like this:

When Peter Schramm’s family fled Hungary, he writes:

“But where are we going?” I asked

“We are going to America,” my father said.

“Why America?” I prodded

“Because, son…we were born Americans, but in the wrong place,” he replied.                                                            American by Choice


----------



## jc456

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Donald Trump become a liberal and a Democrat?  By your bigoted evaluation he is, but we all know he's nothing more than a lying narcissist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a liberal isn't democrat today.  A democrat is one fked up person stuck in some extremism leftist tornado.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats aren't Americans.
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
Click to expand...

thank you for your years of service.  That is a feat that is very scary for families like yours. So thank you.  I'll ask since Trump took office how his presence has affected you as a veteran?  have you received less benefits or denied access to VA tools?  I'm trying to understand how Trump affected you as a veteran.  Not how he has affected you as a citizen.  See, I respect that you were willing to sacrifice your privacy to become a public server.  I'm just not sure how what you did, out ways anything anyone who didn't serve did.  Do you have an explanation on how you become more important as a civilian than me let's say?

And why would you support a party that wishes to end the military, cannot accept full employment for the country.  Are you truly that serious that that party has your back?  really?  maybe you could explain how they get your respect and vote.


I would think you served to protect the rights of citizens, not have them taken away by evil constitutional destroyers.  Doesn't jive.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Donald Trump become a liberal and a Democrat?  By your bigoted evaluation he is, but we all know he's nothing more than a lying narcissist.
> 
> 
> 
> a liberal isn't democrat today.  A democrat is one fked up person stuck in some extremism leftist tornado.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats aren't Americans.
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> You'll find that I'm far more of an American than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Even as an immigrant, I'm more of an American than you are....kinda like this:
> 
> When Peter Schramm’s family fled Hungary, he writes:
> 
> “But where are we going?” I asked
> 
> “We are going to America,” my father said.
> 
> “Why America?” I prodded
> 
> “Because, son…we were born Americans, but in the wrong place,” he replied.                                                            American by Choice
Click to expand...


No, you're not, if we are to measure Americanism as compassionate and kind, willing to aid the needy and not make judgments based on the skin color, ethnicity, gender or creed of people we do not know.

You fail these American ethos, for these virtues have never been part of any thread you've started or post you've made.  I read them, and my education and experience convinced me that your are a narcissist who craves attention, and react when challenged to traduce those like me who do not take you seriously.

No pejorative, no claim and no vituperation of my character or intelligence you post has any impact on me.  I know it is a defense mechanism, one we see in all of your posts, and in the tweets and speeches of the current POTUS.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a liberal isn't democrat today.  A democrat is one fked up person stuck in some extremism leftist tornado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats aren't Americans.
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> You'll find that I'm far more of an American than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Even as an immigrant, I'm more of an American than you are....kinda like this:
> 
> When Peter Schramm’s family fled Hungary, he writes:
> 
> “But where are we going?” I asked
> 
> “We are going to America,” my father said.
> 
> “Why America?” I prodded
> 
> “Because, son…we were born Americans, but in the wrong place,” he replied.                                                            American by Choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not, if we are to measure Americanism as compassionate and kind, willing to aid the needy and not make judgments based on the skin color, ethnicity, gender or creed of people we do not know.
> 
> You fail these American ethos, for these virtues have never been part of any thread you've started or post you've made.  I read them, and my education and experience convinced me that your are a narcissist who craves attention, and react when challenged to traduce those like me who do not take you seriously.
> 
> No pejorative, no claim and no vituperation of my character or intelligence has any impact on me.  I know it is a defense mechanism, one we see in all of your posts, and in the tweets and speeches of the current POTUS.
Click to expand...



It really irks you how my posts are always 100% true, accurate and correct.

Excellent.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats aren't Americans.
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> You'll find that I'm far more of an American than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Even as an immigrant, I'm more of an American than you are....kinda like this:
> 
> When Peter Schramm’s family fled Hungary, he writes:
> 
> “But where are we going?” I asked
> 
> “We are going to America,” my father said.
> 
> “Why America?” I prodded
> 
> “Because, son…we were born Americans, but in the wrong place,” he replied.                                                            American by Choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not, if we are to measure Americanism as compassionate and kind, willing to aid the needy and not make judgments based on the skin color, ethnicity, gender or creed of people we do not know.
> 
> You fail these American ethos, for these virtues have never been part of any thread you've started or post you've made.  I read them, and my education and experience convinced me that your are a narcissist who craves attention, and react when challenged to traduce those like me who do not take you seriously.
> 
> No pejorative, no claim and no vituperation of my character or intelligence has any impact on me.  I know it is a defense mechanism, one we see in all of your posts, and in the tweets and speeches of the current POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It really irks you how my posts are always 100% true, accurate and correct.
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...


Irks me?  LOL, Thank you for providing more evidence of my diagnosis.


----------



## jc456

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a liberal isn't democrat today.  A democrat is one fked up person stuck in some extremism leftist tornado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats aren't Americans.
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> You'll find that I'm far more of an American than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Even as an immigrant, I'm more of an American than you are....kinda like this:
> 
> When Peter Schramm’s family fled Hungary, he writes:
> 
> “But where are we going?” I asked
> 
> “We are going to America,” my father said.
> 
> “Why America?” I prodded
> 
> “Because, son…we were born Americans, but in the wrong place,” he replied.                                                            American by Choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not, if we are to measure Americanism as compassionate and kind, willing to aid the needy and not make judgments based on the skin color, ethnicity, gender or creed of people we do not know.
> 
> You fail these American ethos, for these virtues have never been part of any thread you've started or post you've made.  I read them, and my education and experience convinced me that your are a narcissist who craves attention, and react when challenged to traduce those like me who do not take you seriously.
> 
> No pejorative, no claim and no vituperation of my character or intelligence you post has any impact on me.  I know it is a defense mechanism, one we see in all of your posts, and in the tweets and speeches of the current POTUS.
Click to expand...

I would think someone like you could give an example of how she hasn't represented American ethos and virtues.  One can't merely make a statement for making a statement sake.  I think one example would be needed to justify such a statement.

Are you saying her posts are inaccurate? 

So you believe supporting illegal aliens is part of the american ethos?  if so, then your Navy time wasn't worth it.  cause you've surrendered to mexico and given up on american citizens.


----------



## Wry Catcher

jc456 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Donald Trump become a liberal and a Democrat?  By your bigoted evaluation he is, but we all know he's nothing more than a lying narcissist.
> 
> 
> 
> a liberal isn't democrat today.  A democrat is one fked up person stuck in some extremism leftist tornado.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats aren't Americans.
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for your years of service.  That is a feat that is very scary for families like yours. So thank you.  I'll ask since Trump took office how his presence has affected you as a veteran?  have you received less benefits or denied access to VA tools?  I'm trying to understand how Trump affected you as a veteran.  Not how he has affected you as a citizen.  See, I respect that you were willing to sacrifice your privacy to become a public server.  I'm just not sure how what you did, out ways anything anyone who didn't serve did.  Do you have an explanation on how you become more important as a civilian than me let's say?
> 
> And why would you support a party that wishes to end the military, cannot accept full employment for the country.  Are you truly that serious that that party has your back?  really?  maybe you could explain how they get your respect and vote.
> 
> 
> I would think you served to protect the rights of citizens, not have them taken away by evil constitutional destroyers.  Doesn't jive.
Click to expand...


I have Safety Retirement, full medical for my wife and me for life.  $10 is my cost for an annual physical, $10 is the total cost for 90 days of any medication I might need; $10 for major surgery I may need, and 80% of all dental work I may require.

Thus Trump has had no effect on me.  However, my dad before he passed away in 2016 received care from the VA at Fort Miley*** in San Francisco.

I drove him there many times (he was a WW II Vet, his dad was a WW I vet) and I enlisted during the Vietnam Conflict.  So your premise is not valid.  

***San Francisco VA Medical Center (Fort Miley)

For the record, the VA at Fort Miley was clean and the staff who treated my dad were wonderful, patient and efficient.


----------



## jc456

Wry Catcher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a liberal isn't democrat today.  A democrat is one fked up person stuck in some extremism leftist tornado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats aren't Americans.
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for your years of service.  That is a feat that is very scary for families like yours. So thank you.  I'll ask since Trump took office how his presence has affected you as a veteran?  have you received less benefits or denied access to VA tools?  I'm trying to understand how Trump affected you as a veteran.  Not how he has affected you as a citizen.  See, I respect that you were willing to sacrifice your privacy to become a public server.  I'm just not sure how what you did, out ways anything anyone who didn't serve did.  Do you have an explanation on how you become more important as a civilian than me let's say?
> 
> And why would you support a party that wishes to end the military, cannot accept full employment for the country.  Are you truly that serious that that party has your back?  really?  maybe you could explain how they get your respect and vote.
> 
> 
> I would think you served to protect the rights of citizens, not have them taken away by evil constitutional destroyers.  Doesn't jive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have Safety Retirement, full medical for my wife and me for life.  $10 is my cost for an annual physical, $10 is the total cost for 90 days of any medication I might need; $10 for major surgery I may need, and 80% of all dental work I may require.
> 
> Thus Trump has had no effect on me.  However, my dad before he passed away in 2016 received care from the VA at Fort Miley*** in San Francisco.
> 
> I drove him there many times (he was a WW II Vet, his dad was a WW I vet) and I enlisted during the Vietnam Conflict.  So your premise is not valid.
> 
> ***San Francisco VA Medical Center (Fort Miley)
> 
> For the record, the VA at Fort Miley was clean and the staff who treated my dad were wonderful, patient and efficient.
Click to expand...

_*So your premise is not valid. *_

My premise?  WTF?  I asked you what vile thing has trump done to you as a VA.  You just said nothing.  What other premise was there?

I moved off of that to asked about your reclamation back to civilian and what you believe is hurting you, the lowest unemployment in 49 years?  Tax payers keeping their own money?  name something that trump has done that violated any of the rights you served your country for?  I notice you didn't mention that in your response.


----------



## Wry Catcher

jc456 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats aren't Americans.
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> You'll find that I'm far more of an American than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Even as an immigrant, I'm more of an American than you are....kinda like this:
> 
> When Peter Schramm’s family fled Hungary, he writes:
> 
> “But where are we going?” I asked
> 
> “We are going to America,” my father said.
> 
> “Why America?” I prodded
> 
> “Because, son…we were born Americans, but in the wrong place,” he replied.                                                            American by Choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not, if we are to measure Americanism as compassionate and kind, willing to aid the needy and not make judgments based on the skin color, ethnicity, gender or creed of people we do not know.
> 
> You fail these American ethos, for these virtues have never been part of any thread you've started or post you've made.  I read them, and my education and experience convinced me that your are a narcissist who craves attention, and react when challenged to traduce those like me who do not take you seriously.
> 
> No pejorative, no claim and no vituperation of my character or intelligence you post has any impact on me.  I know it is a defense mechanism, one we see in all of your posts, and in the tweets and speeches of the current POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think someone like you could give an example of how she hasn't represented American ethos and virtues.  One can't merely make a statement for making a statement sake.  I think one example would be needed to justify such a statement.
> 
> Are you saying her posts are inaccurate?
> 
> So you believe supporting illegal aliens is part of the american ethos?  if so, then your Navy time wasn't worth it.  cause you've surrendered to mexico and given up on american citizens.
Click to expand...


Her posts and threads can be summarized as half-truths, lies, rumors, innuendos, character assassinations and historical revisionism.  She lumps all Democrats, liberals, progressives together and when challenged she does exactly what I posted, attacks her tormentors (all who don't kiss her ass).

BTW, we are not at war with Mexico, or with Cuba, France, Germany, Great Britain or Canada.  Your man-boy trump makes enemies, but thankfully they have adults in charge unlike us.


----------



## Wry Catcher

jc456 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats aren't Americans.
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for your years of service.  That is a feat that is very scary for families like yours. So thank you.  I'll ask since Trump took office how his presence has affected you as a veteran?  have you received less benefits or denied access to VA tools?  I'm trying to understand how Trump affected you as a veteran.  Not how he has affected you as a citizen.  See, I respect that you were willing to sacrifice your privacy to become a public server.  I'm just not sure how what you did, out ways anything anyone who didn't serve did.  Do you have an explanation on how you become more important as a civilian than me let's say?
> 
> And why would you support a party that wishes to end the military, cannot accept full employment for the country.  Are you truly that serious that that party has your back?  really?  maybe you could explain how they get your respect and vote.
> 
> 
> I would think you served to protect the rights of citizens, not have them taken away by evil constitutional destroyers.  Doesn't jive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have Safety Retirement, full medical for my wife and me for life.  $10 is my cost for an annual physical, $10 is the total cost for 90 days of any medication I might need; $10 for major surgery I may need, and 80% of all dental work I may require.
> 
> Thus Trump has had no effect on me.  However, my dad before he passed away in 2016 received care from the VA at Fort Miley*** in San Francisco.
> 
> I drove him there many times (he was a WW II Vet, his dad was a WW I vet) and I enlisted during the Vietnam Conflict.  So your premise is not valid.
> 
> ***San Francisco VA Medical Center (Fort Miley)
> 
> For the record, the VA at Fort Miley was clean and the staff who treated my dad were wonderful, patient and efficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*So your premise is not valid. *_
> 
> My premise?  WTF?  I asked you what vile thing has trump done to you as a VA.  You just said nothing.  What other premise was there?
> 
> I moved off of that to asked about your reclamation back to civilian and what you believe is hurting you, the lowest unemployment in 49 years?  Tax payers keeping their own money?  name something that trump has done that violated any of the rights you served your country for?  I notice you didn't mention that in your response.
Click to expand...


I've never used the VA medical, and I didn't retire from the Navy.  I enlisted in the USNR and served two years active duty; one year reserve duty and three years inactive reserves before my Honorable Discharge.

Is that clear enough for you?

Trump and Ryan's tax fraud will cost my family dearly.   We have lost most of the Real Estate Tax Deduction and the Deduction for State Income Tax.  The Standard Deduction will remain the same, and yet both real estate and income tax will surely rise.

In short, Trump is an embarrassment to civilization.  He is inept, incompetent and has proved he cannot learn from experience.  He is divisive, has made an enemy of the Free Press, are allies in Europe, Australia and Canada, and the executive offices have been in chaos since he took the oath of office.  He lies constantly, and his hypocrisy was exposed with his defense of Kavanaugh and his "lock her up" attacks on HRC.

There is so much more Trump has done, but I will not belabor the point.  He is the worst POTUS in our history, by far.


----------



## jc456

Wry Catcher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats aren't Americans.
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for your years of service.  That is a feat that is very scary for families like yours. So thank you.  I'll ask since Trump took office how his presence has affected you as a veteran?  have you received less benefits or denied access to VA tools?  I'm trying to understand how Trump affected you as a veteran.  Not how he has affected you as a citizen.  See, I respect that you were willing to sacrifice your privacy to become a public server.  I'm just not sure how what you did, out ways anything anyone who didn't serve did.  Do you have an explanation on how you become more important as a civilian than me let's say?
> 
> And why would you support a party that wishes to end the military, cannot accept full employment for the country.  Are you truly that serious that that party has your back?  really?  maybe you could explain how they get your respect and vote.
> 
> 
> I would think you served to protect the rights of citizens, not have them taken away by evil constitutional destroyers.  Doesn't jive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have Safety Retirement, full medical for my wife and me for life.  $10 is my cost for an annual physical, $10 is the total cost for 90 days of any medication I might need; $10 for major surgery I may need, and 80% of all dental work I may require.
> 
> Thus Trump has had no effect on me.  However, my dad before he passed away in 2016 received care from the VA at Fort Miley*** in San Francisco.
> 
> I drove him there many times (he was a WW II Vet, his dad was a WW I vet) and I enlisted during the Vietnam Conflict.  So your premise is not valid.
> 
> ***San Francisco VA Medical Center (Fort Miley)
> 
> For the record, the VA at Fort Miley was clean and the staff who treated my dad were wonderful, patient and efficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*So your premise is not valid. *_
> 
> My premise?  WTF?  I asked you what vile thing has trump done to you as a VA.  You just said nothing.  What other premise was there?
> 
> I moved off of that to asked about your reclamation back to civilian and what you believe is hurting you, the lowest unemployment in 49 years?  Tax payers keeping their own money?  name something that trump has done that violated any of the rights you served your country for?  I notice you didn't mention that in your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

who doesn't do those those things while Trump has been president?  again, no offer of an example of that not the case in our america today.  please, you're surfing out of control.


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????


Among them?
How many?.
What's the pop of cal? 7000000?
I was amused to see the only one in Florida was a female trumpie.
Also what happened to dons crack team? Couldn't find any and disbanded?
Sort of like his birther team who we never heard anything of.
Ps might help if you knew the def of liberal.
No Latin in college?
No college?
If I was an illegal with a few more brains than superwoman here the last place I'd go would be to vote


----------



## ph3iron

jc456 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your years of service.  That is a feat that is very scary for families like yours. So thank you.  I'll ask since Trump took office how his presence has affected you as a veteran?  have you received less benefits or denied access to VA tools?  I'm trying to understand how Trump affected you as a veteran.  Not how he has affected you as a citizen.  See, I respect that you were willing to sacrifice your privacy to become a public server.  I'm just not sure how what you did, out ways anything anyone who didn't serve did.  Do you have an explanation on how you become more important as a civilian than me let's say?
> 
> And why would you support a party that wishes to end the military, cannot accept full employment for the country.  Are you truly that serious that that party has your back?  really?  maybe you could explain how they get your respect and vote.
> 
> 
> I would think you served to protect the rights of citizens, not have them taken away by evil constitutional destroyers.  Doesn't jive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have Safety Retirement, full medical for my wife and me for life.  $10 is my cost for an annual physical, $10 is the total cost for 90 days of any medication I might need; $10 for major surgery I may need, and 80% of all dental work I may require.
> 
> Thus Trump has had no effect on me.  However, my dad before he passed away in 2016 received care from the VA at Fort Miley*** in San Francisco.
> 
> I drove him there many times (he was a WW II Vet, his dad was a WW I vet) and I enlisted during the Vietnam Conflict.  So your premise is not valid.
> 
> ***San Francisco VA Medical Center (Fort Miley)
> 
> For the record, the VA at Fort Miley was clean and the staff who treated my dad were wonderful, patient and efficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*So your premise is not valid. *_
> 
> My premise?  WTF?  I asked you what vile thing has trump done to you as a VA.  You just said nothing.  What other premise was there?
> 
> I moved off of that to asked about your reclamation back to civilian and what you believe is hurting you, the lowest unemployment in 49 years?  Tax payers keeping their own money?  name something that trump has done that violated any of the rights you served your country for?  I notice you didn't mention that in your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who doesn't do those those things while Trump has been president?  again, no offer of an example of that not the case in our america today.  please, you're surfing out of control.
Click to expand...

Know why dons first year is the worst job creation in 6.?
Unemployment rate is irrelevant.
Anyway it's all a continuation of Obamas economy, look at the graphs


----------



## jc456

Wry Catcher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats aren't Americans.
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for your years of service.  That is a feat that is very scary for families like yours. So thank you.  I'll ask since Trump took office how his presence has affected you as a veteran?  have you received less benefits or denied access to VA tools?  I'm trying to understand how Trump affected you as a veteran.  Not how he has affected you as a citizen.  See, I respect that you were willing to sacrifice your privacy to become a public server.  I'm just not sure how what you did, out ways anything anyone who didn't serve did.  Do you have an explanation on how you become more important as a civilian than me let's say?
> 
> And why would you support a party that wishes to end the military, cannot accept full employment for the country.  Are you truly that serious that that party has your back?  really?  maybe you could explain how they get your respect and vote.
> 
> 
> I would think you served to protect the rights of citizens, not have them taken away by evil constitutional destroyers.  Doesn't jive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have Safety Retirement, full medical for my wife and me for life.  $10 is my cost for an annual physical, $10 is the total cost for 90 days of any medication I might need; $10 for major surgery I may need, and 80% of all dental work I may require.
> 
> Thus Trump has had no effect on me.  However, my dad before he passed away in 2016 received care from the VA at Fort Miley*** in San Francisco.
> 
> I drove him there many times (he was a WW II Vet, his dad was a WW I vet) and I enlisted during the Vietnam Conflict.  So your premise is not valid.
> 
> ***San Francisco VA Medical Center (Fort Miley)
> 
> For the record, the VA at Fort Miley was clean and the staff who treated my dad were wonderful, patient and efficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*So your premise is not valid. *_
> 
> My premise?  WTF?  I asked you what vile thing has trump done to you as a VA.  You just said nothing.  What other premise was there?
> 
> I moved off of that to asked about your reclamation back to civilian and what you believe is hurting you, the lowest unemployment in 49 years?  Tax payers keeping their own money?  name something that trump has done that violated any of the rights you served your country for?  I notice you didn't mention that in your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never used the VA medical, and I didn't retire from the Navy.  I enlisted in the USNR and served two years active duty; one year reserve duty and three years inactive reserves before my Honorable Discharge.
> 
> Is that clear enough for you?
> 
> Trump and Ryan's tax fraud will cost my family dearly.   We have lost most of the Real Estate Tax Deduction and the Deduction for State Income Tax.  The Standard Deduction will remain the same, and yet both real estate and income tax will surely rise.
> 
> In short, Trump is an embarrassment to civilization.  He is inept, incompetent and has proved he cannot learn from experience.  He is divisive, has made an enemy of the Free Press, are allies in Europe, Australia and Canada, and the executive offices have been in chaos since he took the oath of office.  He lies constantly, and his hypocrisy was exposed with his defense of Kavanaugh and his "lock her up" attacks on HRC.
> 
> There is so much more Trump has done, but I will not belabor the point.  He is the worst POTUS in our history, by far.
Click to expand...

yo, Wry, what happened to you?  Why won't you answer the questions I posed to you regarding trump and his supporters?  you've been making claims, back them up will you!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> Among them?
> How many?.
> What's the pop of cal? 7000000?
> I was amused to see the only one in Florida was a female trumpie.
> Also what happened to dons crack team? Couldn't find any and disbanded?
> Sort of like his birther team who we never heard anything of.
> Ps might help if you knew the def of liberal.
> No Latin in college?
> No college?
> If I was an illegal with a few more brains than superwoman here the last place I'd go would be to vote
Click to expand...




"...the last place I'd go would be to vote."


I've seen your posts.

The last place you'd go would be a library.


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.



They have a few more brains than you darlin. The last place they go is to vote.
How come dons author of fixing voting rolls couldn't find any?
You blithely blab if there's 11 mm illegals there 3 mm voting.
Don't you realize how dumb that sounds?
To someone who doesn't even know the def of liberal, maybe not.
College again?
Zero?


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> Among them?
> How many?.
> What's the pop of cal? 7000000?
> I was amused to see the only one in Florida was a female trumpie.
> Also what happened to dons crack team? Couldn't find any and disbanded?
> Sort of like his birther team who we never heard anything of.
> Ps might help if you knew the def of liberal.
> No Latin in college?
> No college?
> If I was an illegal with a few more brains than superwoman here the last place I'd go would be to vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...the last place I'd go would be to vote."
> 
> 
> I've seen your posts.
> 
> The last place you'd go would be a library.
Click to expand...

Wow, how do you know? I'm sitting in one as we speak!!
College?
Deafening silence?


----------



## jc456

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> Among them?
> How many?.
> What's the pop of cal? 7000000?
> I was amused to see the only one in Florida was a female trumpie.
> Also what happened to dons crack team? Couldn't find any and disbanded?
> Sort of like his birther team who we never heard anything of.
> Ps might help if you knew the def of liberal.
> No Latin in college?
> No college?
> If I was an illegal with a few more brains than superwoman here the last place I'd go would be to vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...the last place I'd go would be to vote."
> 
> 
> I've seen your posts.
> 
> The last place you'd go would be a library.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, how do you know? I'm sitting in one as we speak!!
> College?
> Deafening silence?
Click to expand...

what's the name of the library?


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a few more brains than you darlin. The last place they go is to vote.
> How come dons author of fixing voting rolls couldn't find any?
> You blithely blab if there's 11 mm illegals there 3 mm voting.
> Don't you realize how dumb that sounds?
> To someone who doesn't even know the def of liberal, maybe not.
> College again?
> Zero?
Click to expand...



 Your argument, like the Hindenburg....up in the air at first, then it blows apart.


In the words of  Chazz Palminteri, " Now youse can't leave."  I lower the portcullis...



a. The singular issue in that election was whether illegal aliens would be able to continue to live in the US, and whether the conduit would be closed.

Of course they'd vote.

b. The greatest argument in my favor comes from Hussein Obama....would he have taken the chance of embarrassing himself....by actually telling illegals to go and vote,....if he didn't expect them to do so.




The only thing you're missing is a unicycle, you clown.


----------



## jc456

PoliticalChic said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a few more brains than you darlin. The last place they go is to vote.
> How come dons author of fixing voting rolls couldn't find any?
> You blithely blab if there's 11 mm illegals there 3 mm voting.
> Don't you realize how dumb that sounds?
> To someone who doesn't even know the def of liberal, maybe not.
> College again?
> Zero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument, like the Hindenburg....up in the air at first, then it blows apart.
> 
> 
> In the words of  Chazz Palminteri, " Now youse can't leave."  I lower the portcullis...
> 
> 
> 
> a. The singular issue in that election was whether illegal aliens would be able to continue to live in the US, and whether the conduit would be closed.
> 
> Of course they'd vote.
> 
> b. The greatest argument in my favor comes from Hussein Obama....would he have taken the chance of embarrassing himself....by actually telling illegals to go and vote,....if he didn't expect them to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you're missing is a unicycle, you clown.
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> Among them?
> How many?.
> What's the pop of cal? 7000000?
> I was amused to see the only one in Florida was a female trumpie.
> Also what happened to dons crack team? Couldn't find any and disbanded?
> Sort of like his birther team who we never heard anything of.
> Ps might help if you knew the def of liberal.
> No Latin in college?
> No college?
> If I was an illegal with a few more brains than superwoman here the last place I'd go would be to vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...the last place I'd go would be to vote."
> 
> 
> I've seen your posts.
> 
> The last place you'd go would be a library.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, how do you know? I'm sitting in one as we speak!!
> College?
> Deafening silence?
Click to expand...



Are you asking about my alma mater????


Great....I get to provide the best fight song in the nation:


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> Among them?
> How many?.
> What's the pop of cal? 7000000?
> I was amused to see the only one in Florida was a female trumpie.
> Also what happened to dons crack team? Couldn't find any and disbanded?
> Sort of like his birther team who we never heard anything of.
> Ps might help if you knew the def of liberal.
> No Latin in college?
> No college?
> If I was an illegal with a few more brains than superwoman here the last place I'd go would be to vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...the last place I'd go would be to vote."
> 
> 
> I've seen your posts.
> 
> The last place you'd go would be a library.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, how do you know? I'm sitting in one as we speak!!
> College?
> Deafening silence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking about my alma mater????
> 
> 
> Great....I get to prove the best fight song in the nation:
Click to expand...

Just wondered how many post docs you have?
Fight song? Hilarious


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> Among them?
> How many?.
> What's the pop of cal? 7000000?
> I was amused to see the only one in Florida was a female trumpie.
> Also what happened to dons crack team? Couldn't find any and disbanded?
> Sort of like his birther team who we never heard anything of.
> Ps might help if you knew the def of liberal.
> No Latin in college?
> No college?
> If I was an illegal with a few more brains than superwoman here the last place I'd go would be to vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...the last place I'd go would be to vote."
> 
> 
> I've seen your posts.
> 
> The last place you'd go would be a library.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, how do you know? I'm sitting in one as we speak!!
> College?
> Deafening silence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking about my alma mater????
> 
> 
> Great....I get to prove the best fight song in the nation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondered how many post docs you have?
> Fight song? Hilarious
Click to expand...



So....you'd rather change the subject, now that I've rubbed your face in it?
*If you are going to be two faced, at least make one of them pretty.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats aren't Americans.
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> You'll find that I'm far more of an American than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Even as an immigrant, I'm more of an American than you are....kinda like this:
> 
> When Peter Schramm’s family fled Hungary, he writes:
> 
> “But where are we going?” I asked
> 
> “We are going to America,” my father said.
> 
> “Why America?” I prodded
> 
> “Because, son…we were born Americans, but in the wrong place,” he replied.                                                            American by Choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not, if we are to measure Americanism as compassionate and kind, willing to aid the needy and not make judgments based on the skin color, ethnicity, gender or creed of people we do not know.
> 
> You fail these American ethos, for these virtues have never been part of any thread you've started or post you've made.  I read them, and my education and experience convinced me that your are a narcissist who craves attention, and react when challenged to traduce those like me who do not take you seriously.
> 
> No pejorative, no claim and no vituperation of my character or intelligence you post has any impact on me.  I know it is a defense mechanism, one we see in all of your posts, and in the tweets and speeches of the current POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think someone like you could give an example of how she hasn't represented American ethos and virtues.  One can't merely make a statement for making a statement sake.  I think one example would be needed to justify such a statement.
> 
> Are you saying her posts are inaccurate?
> 
> So you believe supporting illegal aliens is part of the american ethos?  if so, then your Navy time wasn't worth it.  cause you've surrendered to mexico and given up on american citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her posts and threads can be summarized as half-truths, lies, rumors, innuendos, character assassinations and historical revisionism.  She lumps all Democrats, liberals, progressives together and when challenged she does exactly what I posted, attacks her tormentors (all who don't kiss her ass).
> 
> BTW, we are not at war with Mexico, or with Cuba, France, Germany, Great Britain or Canada.  Your man-boy trump makes enemies, but thankfully they have adults in charge unlike us.
Click to expand...




What????

Time to spank you again?????



The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.


1.      "*But as early as the 1940s, the growing Northern wing of the party began to take positions in favor of racial equality. "

Language is important, so in any discussion of who the segregationists were, liberals switch the word “Democrats” to “southerners.” Remember, the Civil Rights Act of 1957 was supported by all the Republicans in the Senate, but only 29 of 47 Democrats…and a number of the ‘segregationist’ Democrats were northern Dems (Oregon, Washington, Montana, and Wyoming). Not southerners: Democrats.

a. There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.

*

2. The House version of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was supported by only*61 percent* of that Chamber's Democrats versus *80 percent* of the Republicans. More importantly, it was Republicans that ended a Democrat filibuster preventing a vote on this bill in the Senate.
*
Sharpton Doesn't Know Higher Percentage of Republicans ...
www.newsbusters.org/.../sharpton-doesnt-know-higher-per...

NewsBusters.org



80% of Republicans in the House and Senate voted for the bill. Less than 70% of Democrats did. Indeed, Minority Leader Republican Everett Dirksen led the fight to end the filibuster. Meanwhile, Democrats such as Richard Russell of Georgia and Strom Thurmond of South Carolina tried as hard as they could to sustain a filibuster.


House Democrats 153 of 244 (63%)

House Republicans 136 of 171 (80%)

Senate Democrats 46 of 67 (69%)

Senate Republicans 27 of 33 (82%)

Were Republicans really the party of civil rights in the 1960s? | Harry J Enten



3. "Another way Democrats could keep blacks from being elected ... antilynching laws, but Democrats successfully blocked every antilynching bill. ... a federal antilynching bill in Congress, but Democrats in the Senate killed it."
"Stealing the Minds of America: A Must for All Truth Seekers Who Vote,"
By Janice L. Ponds
https://books.google.com/books?id=I...enate blocpked every anti lynching law&f=false



4. Never use the term 'scholars' as though it has any significance. These are individuals who are paid by Liberal institutions, whose career advancement depends on Liberals, and are as biased as any other Liberals.
They spin the truth to advance the Democrats....and you buy it like it was on sale.



5. The current Democrat Party is as racist against blacks as it has been historically. 
1. In 2005, the Democrats did not name Donna Brazile to head the Democratic National Committee. They chose Howard Dean.


2. “Gov. David A. Paterson defiantly vowed to run for election next year despite the White House‘s urging that he withdraw from the New York governor’s race.” Obama Asks Paterson to Quit New York Governor’s Race

3. President Barack Obama has kept mum on the fate of Rep. Charles Rangel (D-NY) for days -- but he tells CBS News that it's time for the embattled 80-year-old former Ways and Means Chairman to end his career "with dignity."

"I think Charlie Rangel served a very long time and served-- his constituents very well. But these-- allegations are very troubling," Obama told Harry Smith in an interview to be aired on the "Early Show." and first broadcast on the CBS Evening News with Katie Couric. Obama: Time for Rangel to end career "with dignity" 

4 Harold Ford told not to run for Senator from New York:

“From the start, Mr. Ford’s potential candidacy angered national Democratic Party leaders by disrupting plans for what was planned as a seamless Gillibrand nomination. Harry Reid of Nevada, the Senate majority leader, called Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg to discourage him from supporting Mr. Ford, and Senator Charles E. Schumer of New York met personally with Mr. Ford to argue against his candidacy.” Harold Ford Jr. Says He Won’t Challenge Senator Gillibrand


5. “As state comptroller, [Carl] McCall earned the distinction of being the first African American ever elected to a statewide office in New York. Four years later voters overwhelmingly supported McCall over Republican Bruce Blakeman 64.75 to 32.1%. McCall's reelection in 1998 may have given him the confidence he needed in order to pursue the governor's mansion….The McCall campaign had the support of the Democratic Party; whether or not McCall had the party's full support has been the subject of much debate….Still one wonders just how committed the party was to McCall's campaign….shunned by some of the state's most respected Democrats…McCall blamed his money woes on the national Democratic Party, claiming that the party had abandoned his campaign….” H. Carl McCall for Governor: a lesson to all black high-profile statewide office seekers. - Free Online Library


6. And, most telling, Bill Clinton’s remarks about the black candidate for the presidency:

“[A]s Hillary bungled Caroline, Bill’s handling of Ted was even worse. The day after Iowa, he phoned Kennedy and pressed for an endorsement, making the case for his wife. But Bill then went on, belittling Obama in a manner that deeply offended Kennedy. Recounting the conversation later to a friend, Teddy fumed that Clinton had said, A few years ago, this guy would have been getting us coffee.”

Teddy's anger


7. Three staffers working for embattled Rep. Maxine Waters (D-Calif.) were asked by security officers to leave an event in downtown Washington on Thursday after they tried to display large campaign signs just as House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) was about to speak. .. Waters told The Hill afterward that the staffers had been displaying the signs at the annual legislative conference for the Congressional Black Caucus Foundation, which was held at the Washington convention center a few blocks away. “It ain’t about Nancy. It’s about black people,” Waters said. Waters aides expelled from Pelosi event


8. And what Governor of Arkansas made the Saturday before Easter "Confederate Flag Day"?
The Arkansas Code, Section 1-5-107. Confederate Flag Day.
(a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as "Confederate Flag Day" in this state.
No person, firm, or corporation shall display any Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America.
Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).

"In April 1985, Governor Bill Clinton signed Act 985 into law...'
Mark R. Levin on Trent Lott & Moral Outrage on National Review Online


9. Do Democrats in Congress support blacks by practicing affirmative action in their hiring…and of course this would be our of moral convictions, as they are legally exempt from affirmative action requirements. More than passing interesting, the ‘National Journal,’ a survey of congressional staffers revealed that Democrats hired black employees at the same rate as Republicans: 2 percent. “The Racial Breakdown of Congressional Staffs,” National Journal, June 21, 2005

a. Schweitzer, “Do As I Say,” p. 9


10. Clinton pushed black candidate to drop out of Florida race:

“Bill Clinton sought to persuade Rep. Kendrick Meek to drop out of the race for Senate during a trip to Florida last week — and nearly succeeded…Clinton did not dangle a job in front of Meek, who gave up a safe House seat to run for the Senate, but instead made the case that the move would advance the congressman’s future prospects, said a third Democrat familiar with the conversations. Clinton campaigned with Meek in Florida on Oct. 19 and 20, and thought he had won Meek over. But as the week wore on, Meek lost his enthusiasm for the arrangement, spurred in part, a third Democratic source said, by his wife’s belief that he could still win the race. Clinton spoke with Meek again at week’s end, three Democrats said, and again Meek said he would drop out.”

Read more: Clinton pushed Meek to quit Fla. race


By some strange coincidence, the Democrats, again, force a black to the back:

11. “Under an arrangement reached two days ago, Steny Hoyer of Maryland, the current majority leader, would get the No. 2 job of minority whip come January. Clyburn, now majority whip, would hold the post of assistant leader, newly created for the purpose of heading off a contest for the whip position.” Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


12. For a peek into the unspoken view that Democrats have of blacks, look at how Biden finds Obama as different from all the rest of blacks:

Feb 9, 2007 - Biden called Obama first "clean" African-American candidate • Biden ... "I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy," Biden said. "I mean ... He's smart.



And, in light of the action of Democrats/Liberals, as shown above....this is beyond ironic:



Remember Mark Lloyd, who was chosen by President Obama as the Federal Communications Commission (FCC)'s Chief Diversity Officer, a.k.a. the Diversity Czar? 

"This... there's nothing more difficult than this. Because we have really, truly good white people in important positions. And the fact of the matter is that there are a limited number of those positions. And unless we are conscious of the need to have more people of color, gays, other people in those positions we will not change the problem.

We're in a position where you have to say who is going to step down so someone else can have power." Read more: Audio: FCC's Diversity Czar: 'White People' Need to be Forced to 'Step Down' 'So Someone Else Can Have Power'





6.Even black Democrats like Obama can't be trusted as far as black interests count:

Obama's US Civil Rights Commission, 2010 Report:
"The United States Commission on Civil Rights (Commission) is pleased to transmit this report, The Impact of Illegal Immigration on the Wages and Employment Opportunities of Black Workers. A panel of experts briefed members of the Commission on April 4, 2008 regarding the evidence for economic loss and job opportunity costs to black workers attributable to illegal immigration. The panelists also described non-economic factors contributing to the depression of black wages and employment rates.

Illegal immigration to the United States in recent decades has tended to depress both wages and employment rates for low-skilled American citizens, a disproportionate number of whom are black men."
USCCR: Page Not Found

https://www.usccr.gov/pubs/docs/IllegImmig_10-14-10_430pm.pdf*



*
*

7. And, most illustrative…..the man who has personified the Democrat Party longer than any other, Bill Clinton has been a racist his entire life.


He told Ted Kennedy, in trying to get him not to endorse a ‘darkie:’

“Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'”  Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'



*


Wise up, you dope.*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> You'll find that I'm far more of an American than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Even as an immigrant, I'm more of an American than you are....kinda like this:
> 
> When Peter Schramm’s family fled Hungary, he writes:
> 
> “But where are we going?” I asked
> 
> “We are going to America,” my father said.
> 
> “Why America?” I prodded
> 
> “Because, son…we were born Americans, but in the wrong place,” he replied.                                                            American by Choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not, if we are to measure Americanism as compassionate and kind, willing to aid the needy and not make judgments based on the skin color, ethnicity, gender or creed of people we do not know.
> 
> You fail these American ethos, for these virtues have never been part of any thread you've started or post you've made.  I read them, and my education and experience convinced me that your are a narcissist who craves attention, and react when challenged to traduce those like me who do not take you seriously.
> 
> No pejorative, no claim and no vituperation of my character or intelligence you post has any impact on me.  I know it is a defense mechanism, one we see in all of your posts, and in the tweets and speeches of the current POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think someone like you could give an example of how she hasn't represented American ethos and virtues.  One can't merely make a statement for making a statement sake.  I think one example would be needed to justify such a statement.
> 
> Are you saying her posts are inaccurate?
> 
> So you believe supporting illegal aliens is part of the american ethos?  if so, then your Navy time wasn't worth it.  cause you've surrendered to mexico and given up on american citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her posts and threads can be summarized as half-truths, lies, rumors, innuendos, character assassinations and historical revisionism.  She lumps all Democrats, liberals, progressives together and when challenged she does exactly what I posted, attacks her tormentors (all who don't kiss her ass).
> 
> BTW, we are not at war with Mexico, or with Cuba, France, Germany, Great Britain or Canada.  Your man-boy trump makes enemies, but thankfully they have adults in charge unlike us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What????
> 
> Time to spank you again?????
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> 
> 
> 1.      "*But as early as the 1940s, the growing Northern wing of the party began to take positions in favor of racial equality. "
> 
> Language is important, so in any discussion of who the segregationists were, liberals switch the word “Democrats” to “southerners.” Remember, the Civil Rights Act of 1957 was supported by all the Republicans in the Senate, but only 29 of 47 Democrats…and a number of the ‘segregationist’ Democrats were northern Dems (Oregon, Washington, Montana, and Wyoming). Not southerners: Democrats.
> 
> a. There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.
> 
> *
> 
> 2. The House version of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was supported by only*61 percent* of that Chamber's Democrats versus *80 percent* of the Republicans. More importantly, it was Republicans that ended a Democrat filibuster preventing a vote on this bill in the Senate.
> *
> Sharpton Doesn't Know Higher Percentage of Republicans ...
> www.newsbusters.org/.../sharpton-doesnt-know-higher-per...
> 
> NewsBusters.org
> 
> 
> 
> 80% of Republicans in the House and Senate voted for the bill. Less than 70% of Democrats did. Indeed, Minority Leader Republican Everett Dirksen led the fight to end the filibuster. Meanwhile, Democrats such as Richard Russell of Georgia and Strom Thurmond of South Carolina tried as hard as they could to sustain a filibuster.
> 
> 
> House Democrats 153 of 244 (63%)
> 
> House Republicans 136 of 171 (80%)
> 
> Senate Democrats 46 of 67 (69%)
> 
> Senate Republicans 27 of 33 (82%)
> 
> Were Republicans really the party of civil rights in the 1960s? | Harry J Enten
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "Another way Democrats could keep blacks from being elected ... antilynching laws, but Democrats successfully blocked every antilynching bill. ... a federal antilynching bill in Congress, but Democrats in the Senate killed it."
> "Stealing the Minds of America: A Must for All Truth Seekers Who Vote,"
> By Janice L. Ponds
> https://books.google.com/books?id=I...enate blocpked every anti lynching law&f=false
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Never use the term 'scholars' as though it has any significance. These are individuals who are paid by Liberal institutions, whose career advancement depends on Liberals, and are as biased as any other Liberals.
> They spin the truth to advance the Democrats....and you buy it like it was on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. The current Democrat Party is as racist against blacks as it has been historically.
> 1. In 2005, the Democrats did not name Donna Brazile to head the Democratic National Committee. They chose Howard Dean.
> 
> 
> 2. “Gov. David A. Paterson defiantly vowed to run for election next year despite the White House‘s urging that he withdraw from the New York governor’s race.” Obama Asks Paterson to Quit New York Governor’s Race
> 
> 3. President Barack Obama has kept mum on the fate of Rep. Charles Rangel (D-NY) for days -- but he tells CBS News that it's time for the embattled 80-year-old former Ways and Means Chairman to end his career "with dignity."
> 
> "I think Charlie Rangel served a very long time and served-- his constituents very well. But these-- allegations are very troubling," Obama told Harry Smith in an interview to be aired on the "Early Show." and first broadcast on the CBS Evening News with Katie Couric. Obama: Time for Rangel to end career "with dignity"
> 
> 4 Harold Ford told not to run for Senator from New York:
> 
> “From the start, Mr. Ford’s potential candidacy angered national Democratic Party leaders by disrupting plans for what was planned as a seamless Gillibrand nomination. Harry Reid of Nevada, the Senate majority leader, called Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg to discourage him from supporting Mr. Ford, and Senator Charles E. Schumer of New York met personally with Mr. Ford to argue against his candidacy.” Harold Ford Jr. Says He Won’t Challenge Senator Gillibrand
> 
> 
> 5. “As state comptroller, [Carl] McCall earned the distinction of being the first African American ever elected to a statewide office in New York. Four years later voters overwhelmingly supported McCall over Republican Bruce Blakeman 64.75 to 32.1%. McCall's reelection in 1998 may have given him the confidence he needed in order to pursue the governor's mansion….The McCall campaign had the support of the Democratic Party; whether or not McCall had the party's full support has been the subject of much debate….Still one wonders just how committed the party was to McCall's campaign….shunned by some of the state's most respected Democrats…McCall blamed his money woes on the national Democratic Party, claiming that the party had abandoned his campaign….” H. Carl McCall for Governor: a lesson to all black high-profile statewide office seekers. - Free Online Library
> 
> 
> 6. And, most telling, Bill Clinton’s remarks about the black candidate for the presidency:
> 
> “[A]s Hillary bungled Caroline, Bill’s handling of Ted was even worse. The day after Iowa, he phoned Kennedy and pressed for an endorsement, making the case for his wife. But Bill then went on, belittling Obama in a manner that deeply offended Kennedy. Recounting the conversation later to a friend, Teddy fumed that Clinton had said, A few years ago, this guy would have been getting us coffee.”
> 
> Teddy's anger
> 
> 
> 7. Three staffers working for embattled Rep. Maxine Waters (D-Calif.) were asked by security officers to leave an event in downtown Washington on Thursday after they tried to display large campaign signs just as House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) was about to speak. .. Waters told The Hill afterward that the staffers had been displaying the signs at the annual legislative conference for the Congressional Black Caucus Foundation, which was held at the Washington convention center a few blocks away. “It ain’t about Nancy. It’s about black people,” Waters said. Waters aides expelled from Pelosi event
> 
> 
> 8. And what Governor of Arkansas made the Saturday before Easter "Confederate Flag Day"?
> The Arkansas Code, Section 1-5-107. Confederate Flag Day.
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as "Confederate Flag Day" in this state.
> No person, firm, or corporation shall display any Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America.
> Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> "In April 1985, Governor Bill Clinton signed Act 985 into law...'
> Mark R. Levin on Trent Lott & Moral Outrage on National Review Online
> 
> 
> 9. Do Democrats in Congress support blacks by practicing affirmative action in their hiring…and of course this would be our of moral convictions, as they are legally exempt from affirmative action requirements. More than passing interesting, the ‘National Journal,’ a survey of congressional staffers revealed that Democrats hired black employees at the same rate as Republicans: 2 percent. “The Racial Breakdown of Congressional Staffs,” National Journal, June 21, 2005
> 
> a. Schweitzer, “Do As I Say,” p. 9
> 
> 
> 10. Clinton pushed black candidate to drop out of Florida race:
> 
> “Bill Clinton sought to persuade Rep. Kendrick Meek to drop out of the race for Senate during a trip to Florida last week — and nearly succeeded…Clinton did not dangle a job in front of Meek, who gave up a safe House seat to run for the Senate, but instead made the case that the move would advance the congressman’s future prospects, said a third Democrat familiar with the conversations. Clinton campaigned with Meek in Florida on Oct. 19 and 20, and thought he had won Meek over. But as the week wore on, Meek lost his enthusiasm for the arrangement, spurred in part, a third Democratic source said, by his wife’s belief that he could still win the race. Clinton spoke with Meek again at week’s end, three Democrats said, and again Meek said he would drop out.”
> 
> Read more: Clinton pushed Meek to quit Fla. race
> 
> 
> By some strange coincidence, the Democrats, again, force a black to the back:
> 
> 11. “Under an arrangement reached two days ago, Steny Hoyer of Maryland, the current majority leader, would get the No. 2 job of minority whip come January. Clyburn, now majority whip, would hold the post of assistant leader, newly created for the purpose of heading off a contest for the whip position.” Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> 
> 12. For a peek into the unspoken view that Democrats have of blacks, look at how Biden finds Obama as different from all the rest of blacks:
> 
> Feb 9, 2007 - Biden called Obama first "clean" African-American candidate • Biden ... "I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy," Biden said. "I mean ... He's smart.
> 
> 
> 
> And, in light of the action of Democrats/Liberals, as shown above....this is beyond ironic:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Mark Lloyd, who was chosen by President Obama as the Federal Communications Commission (FCC)'s Chief Diversity Officer, a.k.a. the Diversity Czar?
> 
> "This... there's nothing more difficult than this. Because we have really, truly good white people in important positions. And the fact of the matter is that there are a limited number of those positions. And unless we are conscious of the need to have more people of color, gays, other people in those positions we will not change the problem.
> 
> We're in a position where you have to say who is going to step down so someone else can have power." Read more: Audio: FCC's Diversity Czar: 'White People' Need to be Forced to 'Step Down' 'So Someone Else Can Have Power'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Even black Democrats like Obama can't be trusted as far as black interests count:
> 
> Obama's US Civil Rights Commission, 2010 Report:
> "The United States Commission on Civil Rights (Commission) is pleased to transmit this report, The Impact of Illegal Immigration on the Wages and Employment Opportunities of Black Workers. A panel of experts briefed members of the Commission on April 4, 2008 regarding the evidence for economic loss and job opportunity costs to black workers attributable to illegal immigration. The panelists also described non-economic factors contributing to the depression of black wages and employment rates.
> 
> Illegal immigration to the United States in recent decades has tended to depress both wages and employment rates for low-skilled American citizens, a disproportionate number of whom are black men."
> USCCR: Page Not Found
> 
> https://www.usccr.gov/pubs/docs/IllegImmig_10-14-10_430pm.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 7. And, most illustrative…..the man who has personified the Democrat Party longer than any other, Bill Clinton has been a racist his entire life.
> 
> 
> He told Ted Kennedy, in trying to get him not to endorse a ‘darkie:’
> 
> “Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'”  Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Wise up, you dope.*
Click to expand...

This shit never gets old. Nope, the split in the Civil Rights Act was not Democrat/Republican, it was North/South...






And when broken down by north versus south, Democrats voted for in greater percentages:

Dem/North (95%)
GOP/North (85%)

Dem/South (9%)
GOP/South (0%)

So it's not that the vote was divided over party lines, it wasn't...

Dem: 64%
GOP: 80%

It's that the vote was divided by region:

North: 90%
South: 7%

And let's not forget it was the south which fought to secede from the nation, largely over the issue of keeping slavery legal.

Clearly, the south has always been far more racist than the north.

And what is the south today?

Mostly Republican.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Democrat, and I'm an American.  I served our nation in the Navy, worked all my life, form 14 until I retired at 57, paid my taxes, raised two fine sons and have two grandsons.
> 
> What have you ever done, but promote hate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> You'll find that I'm far more of an American than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Even as an immigrant, I'm more of an American than you are....kinda like this:
> 
> When Peter Schramm’s family fled Hungary, he writes:
> 
> “But where are we going?” I asked
> 
> “We are going to America,” my father said.
> 
> “Why America?” I prodded
> 
> “Because, son…we were born Americans, but in the wrong place,” he replied.                                                            American by Choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not, if we are to measure Americanism as compassionate and kind, willing to aid the needy and not make judgments based on the skin color, ethnicity, gender or creed of people we do not know.
> 
> You fail these American ethos, for these virtues have never been part of any thread you've started or post you've made.  I read them, and my education and experience convinced me that your are a narcissist who craves attention, and react when challenged to traduce those like me who do not take you seriously.
> 
> No pejorative, no claim and no vituperation of my character or intelligence you post has any impact on me.  I know it is a defense mechanism, one we see in all of your posts, and in the tweets and speeches of the current POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think someone like you could give an example of how she hasn't represented American ethos and virtues.  One can't merely make a statement for making a statement sake.  I think one example would be needed to justify such a statement.
> 
> Are you saying her posts are inaccurate?
> 
> So you believe supporting illegal aliens is part of the american ethos?  if so, then your Navy time wasn't worth it.  cause you've surrendered to mexico and given up on american citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her posts and threads can be summarized as half-truths, lies, rumors, innuendos, character assassinations and historical revisionism.  She lumps all Democrats, liberals, progressives together and when challenged she does exactly what I posted, attacks her tormentors (all who don't kiss her ass).
> 
> BTW, we are not at war with Mexico, or with Cuba, France, Germany, Great Britain or Canada.  Your man-boy trump makes enemies, but thankfully they have adults in charge unlike us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What????
> 
> Time to spank you again?????
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> 
> 
> 1.      "*But as early as the 1940s, the growing Northern wing of the party began to take positions in favor of racial equality. "
> 
> Language is important, so in any discussion of who the segregationists were, liberals switch the word “Democrats” to “southerners.” Remember, the Civil Rights Act of 1957 was supported by all the Republicans in the Senate, but only 29 of 47 Democrats…and a number of the ‘segregationist’ Democrats were northern Dems (Oregon, Washington, Montana, and Wyoming). Not southerners: Democrats.
> 
> a. There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.
> 
> *
> 
> 2. The House version of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was supported by only*61 percent* of that Chamber's Democrats versus *80 percent* of the Republicans. More importantly, it was Republicans that ended a Democrat filibuster preventing a vote on this bill in the Senate.
> *
> Sharpton Doesn't Know Higher Percentage of Republicans ...
> www.newsbusters.org/.../sharpton-doesnt-know-higher-per...
> 
> NewsBusters.org
> 
> 
> 
> 80% of Republicans in the House and Senate voted for the bill. Less than 70% of Democrats did. Indeed, Minority Leader Republican Everett Dirksen led the fight to end the filibuster. Meanwhile, Democrats such as Richard Russell of Georgia and Strom Thurmond of South Carolina tried as hard as they could to sustain a filibuster.
> 
> 
> House Democrats 153 of 244 (63%)
> 
> House Republicans 136 of 171 (80%)
> 
> Senate Democrats 46 of 67 (69%)
> 
> Senate Republicans 27 of 33 (82%)
> 
> Were Republicans really the party of civil rights in the 1960s? | Harry J Enten
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "Another way Democrats could keep blacks from being elected ... antilynching laws, but Democrats successfully blocked every antilynching bill. ... a federal antilynching bill in Congress, but Democrats in the Senate killed it."
> "Stealing the Minds of America: A Must for All Truth Seekers Who Vote,"
> By Janice L. Ponds
> https://books.google.com/books?id=I...enate blocpked every anti lynching law&f=false
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Never use the term 'scholars' as though it has any significance. These are individuals who are paid by Liberal institutions, whose career advancement depends on Liberals, and are as biased as any other Liberals.
> They spin the truth to advance the Democrats....and you buy it like it was on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. The current Democrat Party is as racist against blacks as it has been historically.
> 1. In 2005, the Democrats did not name Donna Brazile to head the Democratic National Committee. They chose Howard Dean.
> 
> 
> 2. “Gov. David A. Paterson defiantly vowed to run for election next year despite the White House‘s urging that he withdraw from the New York governor’s race.” Obama Asks Paterson to Quit New York Governor’s Race
> 
> 3. President Barack Obama has kept mum on the fate of Rep. Charles Rangel (D-NY) for days -- but he tells CBS News that it's time for the embattled 80-year-old former Ways and Means Chairman to end his career "with dignity."
> 
> "I think Charlie Rangel served a very long time and served-- his constituents very well. But these-- allegations are very troubling," Obama told Harry Smith in an interview to be aired on the "Early Show." and first broadcast on the CBS Evening News with Katie Couric. Obama: Time for Rangel to end career "with dignity"
> 
> 4 Harold Ford told not to run for Senator from New York:
> 
> “From the start, Mr. Ford’s potential candidacy angered national Democratic Party leaders by disrupting plans for what was planned as a seamless Gillibrand nomination. Harry Reid of Nevada, the Senate majority leader, called Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg to discourage him from supporting Mr. Ford, and Senator Charles E. Schumer of New York met personally with Mr. Ford to argue against his candidacy.” Harold Ford Jr. Says He Won’t Challenge Senator Gillibrand
> 
> 
> 5. “As state comptroller, [Carl] McCall earned the distinction of being the first African American ever elected to a statewide office in New York. Four years later voters overwhelmingly supported McCall over Republican Bruce Blakeman 64.75 to 32.1%. McCall's reelection in 1998 may have given him the confidence he needed in order to pursue the governor's mansion….The McCall campaign had the support of the Democratic Party; whether or not McCall had the party's full support has been the subject of much debate….Still one wonders just how committed the party was to McCall's campaign….shunned by some of the state's most respected Democrats…McCall blamed his money woes on the national Democratic Party, claiming that the party had abandoned his campaign….” H. Carl McCall for Governor: a lesson to all black high-profile statewide office seekers. - Free Online Library
> 
> 
> 6. And, most telling, Bill Clinton’s remarks about the black candidate for the presidency:
> 
> “[A]s Hillary bungled Caroline, Bill’s handling of Ted was even worse. The day after Iowa, he phoned Kennedy and pressed for an endorsement, making the case for his wife. But Bill then went on, belittling Obama in a manner that deeply offended Kennedy. Recounting the conversation later to a friend, Teddy fumed that Clinton had said, A few years ago, this guy would have been getting us coffee.”
> 
> Teddy's anger
> 
> 
> 7. Three staffers working for embattled Rep. Maxine Waters (D-Calif.) were asked by security officers to leave an event in downtown Washington on Thursday after they tried to display large campaign signs just as House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) was about to speak. .. Waters told The Hill afterward that the staffers had been displaying the signs at the annual legislative conference for the Congressional Black Caucus Foundation, which was held at the Washington convention center a few blocks away. “It ain’t about Nancy. It’s about black people,” Waters said. Waters aides expelled from Pelosi event
> 
> 
> 8. And what Governor of Arkansas made the Saturday before Easter "Confederate Flag Day"?
> The Arkansas Code, Section 1-5-107. Confederate Flag Day.
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as "Confederate Flag Day" in this state.
> No person, firm, or corporation shall display any Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America.
> Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> "In April 1985, Governor Bill Clinton signed Act 985 into law...'
> Mark R. Levin on Trent Lott & Moral Outrage on National Review Online
> 
> 
> 9. Do Democrats in Congress support blacks by practicing affirmative action in their hiring…and of course this would be our of moral convictions, as they are legally exempt from affirmative action requirements. More than passing interesting, the ‘National Journal,’ a survey of congressional staffers revealed that Democrats hired black employees at the same rate as Republicans: 2 percent. “The Racial Breakdown of Congressional Staffs,” National Journal, June 21, 2005
> 
> a. Schweitzer, “Do As I Say,” p. 9
> 
> 
> 10. Clinton pushed black candidate to drop out of Florida race:
> 
> “Bill Clinton sought to persuade Rep. Kendrick Meek to drop out of the race for Senate during a trip to Florida last week — and nearly succeeded…Clinton did not dangle a job in front of Meek, who gave up a safe House seat to run for the Senate, but instead made the case that the move would advance the congressman’s future prospects, said a third Democrat familiar with the conversations. Clinton campaigned with Meek in Florida on Oct. 19 and 20, and thought he had won Meek over. But as the week wore on, Meek lost his enthusiasm for the arrangement, spurred in part, a third Democratic source said, by his wife’s belief that he could still win the race. Clinton spoke with Meek again at week’s end, three Democrats said, and again Meek said he would drop out.”
> 
> Read more: Clinton pushed Meek to quit Fla. race
> 
> 
> By some strange coincidence, the Democrats, again, force a black to the back:
> 
> 11. “Under an arrangement reached two days ago, Steny Hoyer of Maryland, the current majority leader, would get the No. 2 job of minority whip come January. Clyburn, now majority whip, would hold the post of assistant leader, newly created for the purpose of heading off a contest for the whip position.” Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> 
> 12. For a peek into the unspoken view that Democrats have of blacks, look at how Biden finds Obama as different from all the rest of blacks:
> 
> Feb 9, 2007 - Biden called Obama first "clean" African-American candidate • Biden ... "I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy," Biden said. "I mean ... He's smart.
> 
> 
> 
> And, in light of the action of Democrats/Liberals, as shown above....this is beyond ironic:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Mark Lloyd, who was chosen by President Obama as the Federal Communications Commission (FCC)'s Chief Diversity Officer, a.k.a. the Diversity Czar?
> 
> "This... there's nothing more difficult than this. Because we have really, truly good white people in important positions. And the fact of the matter is that there are a limited number of those positions. And unless we are conscious of the need to have more people of color, gays, other people in those positions we will not change the problem.
> 
> We're in a position where you have to say who is going to step down so someone else can have power." Read more: Audio: FCC's Diversity Czar: 'White People' Need to be Forced to 'Step Down' 'So Someone Else Can Have Power'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Even black Democrats like Obama can't be trusted as far as black interests count:
> 
> Obama's US Civil Rights Commission, 2010 Report:
> "The United States Commission on Civil Rights (Commission) is pleased to transmit this report, The Impact of Illegal Immigration on the Wages and Employment Opportunities of Black Workers. A panel of experts briefed members of the Commission on April 4, 2008 regarding the evidence for economic loss and job opportunity costs to black workers attributable to illegal immigration. The panelists also described non-economic factors contributing to the depression of black wages and employment rates.
> 
> Illegal immigration to the United States in recent decades has tended to depress both wages and employment rates for low-skilled American citizens, a disproportionate number of whom are black men."
> USCCR: Page Not Found
> 
> https://www.usccr.gov/pubs/docs/IllegImmig_10-14-10_430pm.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 7. And, most illustrative…..the man who has personified the Democrat Party longer than any other, Bill Clinton has been a racist his entire life.
> 
> 
> He told Ted Kennedy, in trying to get him not to endorse a ‘darkie:’
> 
> “Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'”  Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Wise up, you dope.*
Click to expand...


Thanks so much for sharing.  Yawn...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> For edification....if at all possible....you should study this thread:
> 
> Democrat Version of "I Love America"
> 
> You'll find that I'm far more of an American than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Even as an immigrant, I'm more of an American than you are....kinda like this:
> 
> When Peter Schramm’s family fled Hungary, he writes:
> 
> “But where are we going?” I asked
> 
> “We are going to America,” my father said.
> 
> “Why America?” I prodded
> 
> “Because, son…we were born Americans, but in the wrong place,” he replied.                                                            American by Choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're not, if we are to measure Americanism as compassionate and kind, willing to aid the needy and not make judgments based on the skin color, ethnicity, gender or creed of people we do not know.
> 
> You fail these American ethos, for these virtues have never been part of any thread you've started or post you've made.  I read them, and my education and experience convinced me that your are a narcissist who craves attention, and react when challenged to traduce those like me who do not take you seriously.
> 
> No pejorative, no claim and no vituperation of my character or intelligence you post has any impact on me.  I know it is a defense mechanism, one we see in all of your posts, and in the tweets and speeches of the current POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think someone like you could give an example of how she hasn't represented American ethos and virtues.  One can't merely make a statement for making a statement sake.  I think one example would be needed to justify such a statement.
> 
> Are you saying her posts are inaccurate?
> 
> So you believe supporting illegal aliens is part of the american ethos?  if so, then your Navy time wasn't worth it.  cause you've surrendered to mexico and given up on american citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her posts and threads can be summarized as half-truths, lies, rumors, innuendos, character assassinations and historical revisionism.  She lumps all Democrats, liberals, progressives together and when challenged she does exactly what I posted, attacks her tormentors (all who don't kiss her ass).
> 
> BTW, we are not at war with Mexico, or with Cuba, France, Germany, Great Britain or Canada.  Your man-boy trump makes enemies, but thankfully they have adults in charge unlike us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What????
> 
> Time to spank you again?????
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> 
> 
> 1.      "*But as early as the 1940s, the growing Northern wing of the party began to take positions in favor of racial equality. "
> 
> Language is important, so in any discussion of who the segregationists were, liberals switch the word “Democrats” to “southerners.” Remember, the Civil Rights Act of 1957 was supported by all the Republicans in the Senate, but only 29 of 47 Democrats…and a number of the ‘segregationist’ Democrats were northern Dems (Oregon, Washington, Montana, and Wyoming). Not southerners: Democrats.
> 
> a. There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.
> 
> *
> 
> 2. The House version of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was supported by only*61 percent* of that Chamber's Democrats versus *80 percent* of the Republicans. More importantly, it was Republicans that ended a Democrat filibuster preventing a vote on this bill in the Senate.
> *
> Sharpton Doesn't Know Higher Percentage of Republicans ...
> www.newsbusters.org/.../sharpton-doesnt-know-higher-per...
> 
> NewsBusters.org
> 
> 
> 
> 80% of Republicans in the House and Senate voted for the bill. Less than 70% of Democrats did. Indeed, Minority Leader Republican Everett Dirksen led the fight to end the filibuster. Meanwhile, Democrats such as Richard Russell of Georgia and Strom Thurmond of South Carolina tried as hard as they could to sustain a filibuster.
> 
> 
> House Democrats 153 of 244 (63%)
> 
> House Republicans 136 of 171 (80%)
> 
> Senate Democrats 46 of 67 (69%)
> 
> Senate Republicans 27 of 33 (82%)
> 
> Were Republicans really the party of civil rights in the 1960s? | Harry J Enten
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "Another way Democrats could keep blacks from being elected ... antilynching laws, but Democrats successfully blocked every antilynching bill. ... a federal antilynching bill in Congress, but Democrats in the Senate killed it."
> "Stealing the Minds of America: A Must for All Truth Seekers Who Vote,"
> By Janice L. Ponds
> https://books.google.com/books?id=I...enate blocpked every anti lynching law&f=false
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Never use the term 'scholars' as though it has any significance. These are individuals who are paid by Liberal institutions, whose career advancement depends on Liberals, and are as biased as any other Liberals.
> They spin the truth to advance the Democrats....and you buy it like it was on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. The current Democrat Party is as racist against blacks as it has been historically.
> 1. In 2005, the Democrats did not name Donna Brazile to head the Democratic National Committee. They chose Howard Dean.
> 
> 
> 2. “Gov. David A. Paterson defiantly vowed to run for election next year despite the White House‘s urging that he withdraw from the New York governor’s race.” Obama Asks Paterson to Quit New York Governor’s Race
> 
> 3. President Barack Obama has kept mum on the fate of Rep. Charles Rangel (D-NY) for days -- but he tells CBS News that it's time for the embattled 80-year-old former Ways and Means Chairman to end his career "with dignity."
> 
> "I think Charlie Rangel served a very long time and served-- his constituents very well. But these-- allegations are very troubling," Obama told Harry Smith in an interview to be aired on the "Early Show." and first broadcast on the CBS Evening News with Katie Couric. Obama: Time for Rangel to end career "with dignity"
> 
> 4 Harold Ford told not to run for Senator from New York:
> 
> “From the start, Mr. Ford’s potential candidacy angered national Democratic Party leaders by disrupting plans for what was planned as a seamless Gillibrand nomination. Harry Reid of Nevada, the Senate majority leader, called Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg to discourage him from supporting Mr. Ford, and Senator Charles E. Schumer of New York met personally with Mr. Ford to argue against his candidacy.” Harold Ford Jr. Says He Won’t Challenge Senator Gillibrand
> 
> 
> 5. “As state comptroller, [Carl] McCall earned the distinction of being the first African American ever elected to a statewide office in New York. Four years later voters overwhelmingly supported McCall over Republican Bruce Blakeman 64.75 to 32.1%. McCall's reelection in 1998 may have given him the confidence he needed in order to pursue the governor's mansion….The McCall campaign had the support of the Democratic Party; whether or not McCall had the party's full support has been the subject of much debate….Still one wonders just how committed the party was to McCall's campaign….shunned by some of the state's most respected Democrats…McCall blamed his money woes on the national Democratic Party, claiming that the party had abandoned his campaign….” H. Carl McCall for Governor: a lesson to all black high-profile statewide office seekers. - Free Online Library
> 
> 
> 6. And, most telling, Bill Clinton’s remarks about the black candidate for the presidency:
> 
> “[A]s Hillary bungled Caroline, Bill’s handling of Ted was even worse. The day after Iowa, he phoned Kennedy and pressed for an endorsement, making the case for his wife. But Bill then went on, belittling Obama in a manner that deeply offended Kennedy. Recounting the conversation later to a friend, Teddy fumed that Clinton had said, A few years ago, this guy would have been getting us coffee.”
> 
> Teddy's anger
> 
> 
> 7. Three staffers working for embattled Rep. Maxine Waters (D-Calif.) were asked by security officers to leave an event in downtown Washington on Thursday after they tried to display large campaign signs just as House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) was about to speak. .. Waters told The Hill afterward that the staffers had been displaying the signs at the annual legislative conference for the Congressional Black Caucus Foundation, which was held at the Washington convention center a few blocks away. “It ain’t about Nancy. It’s about black people,” Waters said. Waters aides expelled from Pelosi event
> 
> 
> 8. And what Governor of Arkansas made the Saturday before Easter "Confederate Flag Day"?
> The Arkansas Code, Section 1-5-107. Confederate Flag Day.
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as "Confederate Flag Day" in this state.
> No person, firm, or corporation shall display any Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America.
> Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> "In April 1985, Governor Bill Clinton signed Act 985 into law...'
> Mark R. Levin on Trent Lott & Moral Outrage on National Review Online
> 
> 
> 9. Do Democrats in Congress support blacks by practicing affirmative action in their hiring…and of course this would be our of moral convictions, as they are legally exempt from affirmative action requirements. More than passing interesting, the ‘National Journal,’ a survey of congressional staffers revealed that Democrats hired black employees at the same rate as Republicans: 2 percent. “The Racial Breakdown of Congressional Staffs,” National Journal, June 21, 2005
> 
> a. Schweitzer, “Do As I Say,” p. 9
> 
> 
> 10. Clinton pushed black candidate to drop out of Florida race:
> 
> “Bill Clinton sought to persuade Rep. Kendrick Meek to drop out of the race for Senate during a trip to Florida last week — and nearly succeeded…Clinton did not dangle a job in front of Meek, who gave up a safe House seat to run for the Senate, but instead made the case that the move would advance the congressman’s future prospects, said a third Democrat familiar with the conversations. Clinton campaigned with Meek in Florida on Oct. 19 and 20, and thought he had won Meek over. But as the week wore on, Meek lost his enthusiasm for the arrangement, spurred in part, a third Democratic source said, by his wife’s belief that he could still win the race. Clinton spoke with Meek again at week’s end, three Democrats said, and again Meek said he would drop out.”
> 
> Read more: Clinton pushed Meek to quit Fla. race
> 
> 
> By some strange coincidence, the Democrats, again, force a black to the back:
> 
> 11. “Under an arrangement reached two days ago, Steny Hoyer of Maryland, the current majority leader, would get the No. 2 job of minority whip come January. Clyburn, now majority whip, would hold the post of assistant leader, newly created for the purpose of heading off a contest for the whip position.” Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> 
> 12. For a peek into the unspoken view that Democrats have of blacks, look at how Biden finds Obama as different from all the rest of blacks:
> 
> Feb 9, 2007 - Biden called Obama first "clean" African-American candidate • Biden ... "I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy," Biden said. "I mean ... He's smart.
> 
> 
> 
> And, in light of the action of Democrats/Liberals, as shown above....this is beyond ironic:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Mark Lloyd, who was chosen by President Obama as the Federal Communications Commission (FCC)'s Chief Diversity Officer, a.k.a. the Diversity Czar?
> 
> "This... there's nothing more difficult than this. Because we have really, truly good white people in important positions. And the fact of the matter is that there are a limited number of those positions. And unless we are conscious of the need to have more people of color, gays, other people in those positions we will not change the problem.
> 
> We're in a position where you have to say who is going to step down so someone else can have power." Read more: Audio: FCC's Diversity Czar: 'White People' Need to be Forced to 'Step Down' 'So Someone Else Can Have Power'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Even black Democrats like Obama can't be trusted as far as black interests count:
> 
> Obama's US Civil Rights Commission, 2010 Report:
> "The United States Commission on Civil Rights (Commission) is pleased to transmit this report, The Impact of Illegal Immigration on the Wages and Employment Opportunities of Black Workers. A panel of experts briefed members of the Commission on April 4, 2008 regarding the evidence for economic loss and job opportunity costs to black workers attributable to illegal immigration. The panelists also described non-economic factors contributing to the depression of black wages and employment rates.
> 
> Illegal immigration to the United States in recent decades has tended to depress both wages and employment rates for low-skilled American citizens, a disproportionate number of whom are black men."
> USCCR: Page Not Found
> 
> https://www.usccr.gov/pubs/docs/IllegImmig_10-14-10_430pm.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 7. And, most illustrative…..the man who has personified the Democrat Party longer than any other, Bill Clinton has been a racist his entire life.
> 
> 
> He told Ted Kennedy, in trying to get him not to endorse a ‘darkie:’
> 
> “Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'”  Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Wise up, you dope.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing.  Yawn...
Click to expand...




So there wasn't a single item in my brilliant analysis that you could deny.

As expected, as I am never wrong.

You know that, don't you.

You're grinding your teeth again.....


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## PoliticalChic

"How many are going to retain that registration and vote in the upcoming election? Those of us who value our legal votes, and do not want them cancelled by non-citizens, are deeply concerned. The situation is so bad that Padilla is shifting the full blame on the DMV:

Calling it unacceptable, Secretary of State Alex Padilla angrily criticized Department of Motor Vehicles officials Tuesday after they *improperly registered about 1,500 people to vote *in November’s election.



Padilla did not mince words when it came to the error.

“These mistakes from the DMV are totally unacceptable,” he told reporters. “It risks jeopardizing confidence in the electoral process which is why yesterday I called for an independent audit of the DMV’s technology and their practices…The DMV needs to get it together here real quick.”

*This news comes hard on the heels of the revelation the DMV botched another 23,000 registrations.*

The state Department of Motor Vehicles incorrectly *registered 23,000 people to vote*, including putting the wrong political party and vote-by-mail preferences for those Californians, the embattled agency said.




Given the ease and efficiency normally experienced by those dealing with motor vehicle departments, most people would have projected that the Motor Voter law would be full of fail. Perhaps it was suppose to be a feature and not a bug, as failure seems to be the only constant factor in California’s recent laws and regulations."
California DMV: 1,500 People Wrongly Registered to Vote, Including Non-Citizens


----------



## skews13

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
Click to expand...


You’re not intelligent enough to hit a nerve. You’re actually not bright. When repeating a narrative already heard on a radio show that only caters to the most ignorant of the population is a sure sign of very low intelligence.

Do your parents monitor your internet use?


----------



## PoliticalChic

skews13 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re not intelligent enough to hit a nerve. You’re actually not bright. When repeating a narrative already heard on a radio show that only caters to the most ignorant of the population is a sure sign of very low intelligence.
> 
> Do your parents monitor your internet use?
Click to expand...




You remain a bug in search of a windshield.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


>


Want a formal and legally actionable, chief complaint?  Entry into the Union is a federal Jurisdiction.  All foreign nationals in the US should have a federal id.


----------



## Skylar

PoliticalChic said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen"*
> California DMV Finds Another 1,500 People It Wrongly Registered to Vote, Among Them Non-Citizen
> 
> 
> What happened to the lying Liberal's claims that it never happened????
> 
> 
> 
> The dmv does not register people, it provides a kiosk to submit your registration to the secretary of state, no different than a registration drive or mailing a paper form
> 
> The Secretary of State is responsible for screening all applications , which is why these registrations were identified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying....
> 
> 
> 1. "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> 
> 2. From the LATimes....
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... *they will be registered *as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Click to expand...


Um, not one of the 1500 people registered in error were in the country illegally.


----------



## Skylar

PoliticalChic said:


> "How many are going to retain that registration and vote in the upcoming election? Those of us who value our legal votes, and do not want them cancelled by non-citizens, are deeply concerned. The situation is so bad that Padilla is shifting the full blame on the DMV:
> 
> Calling it unacceptable, Secretary of State Alex Padilla angrily criticized Department of Motor Vehicles officials Tuesday after they *improperly registered about 1,500 people to vote *in November’s election.
> 
> 
> 
> Padilla did not mince words when it came to the error.
> 
> “These mistakes from the DMV are totally unacceptable,” he told reporters. “It risks jeopardizing confidence in the electoral process which is why yesterday I called for an independent audit of the DMV’s technology and their practices…The DMV needs to get it together here real quick.”
> 
> *This news comes hard on the heels of the revelation the DMV botched another 23,000 registrations.*
> 
> The state Department of Motor Vehicles incorrectly *registered 23,000 people to vote*, including putting the wrong political party and vote-by-mail preferences for those Californians, the embattled agency said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the ease and efficiency normally experienced by those dealing with motor vehicle departments, most people would have projected that the Motor Voter law would be full of fail. Perhaps it was suppose to be a feature and not a bug, as failure seems to be the only constant factor in California’s recent laws and regulations."
> California DMV: 1,500 People Wrongly Registered to Vote, Including Non-Citizens



Which has what to do with the imaginary 'illegal alien vote'? 

Again from your own article:



> The roughly 1,500 people either told the DMV they were ineligible or didn’t confirm their eligibility but were registered anyway, he said. The group included at least one non-citizen living legally in the state and perhaps many more. It could also include people under 18 or those ineligible to vote because of a criminal conviction, Padilla said. *The DMV said none of the people mistakenly registered are people living in the country illegally.*



Which you knew, but really hoped we didn't. As always, PC....your argument relies on an ignorant audience.


----------



## Skylar

PoliticalChic said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a few more brains than you darlin. The last place they go is to vote.
> How come dons author of fixing voting rolls couldn't find any?
> You blithely blab if there's 11 mm illegals there 3 mm voting.
> Don't you realize how dumb that sounds?
> To someone who doesn't even know the def of liberal, maybe not.
> College again?
> Zero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument, like the Hindenburg....up in the air at first, then it blows apart.
> 
> 
> In the words of  Chazz Palminteri, " Now youse can't leave."  I lower the portcullis...
> 
> 
> 
> a. The singular issue in that election was whether illegal aliens would be able to continue to live in the US, and whether the conduit would be closed.
> 
> Of course they'd vote.
> 
> b. The greatest argument in my favor comes from Hussein Obama....would he have taken the chance of embarrassing himself....by actually telling illegals to go and vote,....if he didn't expect them to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you're missing is a unicycle, you clown.
Click to expand...


Hussein Obama? You mean like John Trump?

As for Obama telling illegals to vote, that's an old, tired conspiracy.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/obama-encouraged-illegal-aliens-to-vote/

Which of course you fell for.


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Dems: 'Trump's Refusal To Admit Caravan Into Country Is An Egregious Act Of Voter Suppression'*

WASHINGTON, D.C.—Numerous Democrat leaders have come out strong against President Trump's refusal to admit the Central American migrant caravan into the United States, calling Trump's hardline stance an "egregious act of voter suppression."


"This is a typical Republican attempt to suppress foreigners from voting in our elections," Nancy Pelosi said in a late show appearance on Friday. "If the GOP had their way, only American citizens would be able to vote for American political offices. It's discriminatory, it's bigotry—it's prejudice, plain and simple."

Pelosi also made her constituents a promise: if the Dems win the house, she'll ensure that everyone on the planet can vote in U.S. elections. "The Democratic Party is committed to fair and equal voting rights for everyone, whether or not you're a citizen or even alive." She even committed to passing a law requiring polling places to open up in Mexico, Central America, and around the world.

Other Democrat leaders agreed with Pelosi's take, calling Trump's deployment of thousands of troops to the U.S. border an "obvious ploy to scare foreigners away from the polls."

"Trump doesn't want the voice of the people of other countries to be heard," said Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer. "Republicans can only ever win elections when they make sure Americans are the only ones allowed to vote."
Dems: 'Trump's Refusal To Admit Caravan Into Country Is An Egregious Act Of Voter Suppression'


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Dems: 'Trump's Refusal To Admit Caravan Into Country Is An Egregious Act Of Voter Suppression'*
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C.—Numerous Democrat leaders have come out strong against President Trump's refusal to admit the Central American migrant caravan into the United States, calling Trump's hardline stance an "egregious act of voter suppression."
> 
> 
> "This is a typical Republican attempt to suppress foreigners from voting in our elections," Nancy Pelosi said in a late show appearance on Friday. "If the GOP had their way, only American citizens would be able to vote for American political offices. It's discriminatory, it's bigotry—it's prejudice, plain and simple."
> 
> Pelosi also made her constituents a promise: if the Dems win the house, she'll ensure that everyone on the planet can vote in U.S. elections. "The Democratic Party is committed to fair and equal voting rights for everyone, whether or not you're a citizen or even alive." She even committed to passing a law requiring polling places to open up in Mexico, Central America, and around the world.
> 
> Other Democrat leaders agreed with Pelosi's take, calling Trump's deployment of thousands of troops to the U.S. border an "obvious ploy to scare foreigners away from the polls."
> 
> "Trump doesn't want the voice of the people of other countries to be heard," said Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer. "Republicans can only ever win elections when they make sure Americans are the only ones allowed to vote."
> Dems: 'Trump's Refusal To Admit Caravan Into Country Is An Egregious Act Of Voter Suppression'


LOLOLOLOL 

^^^ The USMB dolt falls for fake news.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Dems: 'Trump's Refusal To Admit Caravan Into Country Is An Egregious Act Of Voter Suppression'*
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C.—Numerous Democrat leaders have come out strong against President Trump's refusal to admit the Central American migrant caravan into the United States, calling Trump's hardline stance an "egregious act of voter suppression."
> 
> 
> "This is a typical Republican attempt to suppress foreigners from voting in our elections," Nancy Pelosi said in a late show appearance on Friday. "If the GOP had their way, only American citizens would be able to vote for American political offices. It's discriminatory, it's bigotry—it's prejudice, plain and simple."
> 
> Pelosi also made her constituents a promise: if the Dems win the house, she'll ensure that everyone on the planet can vote in U.S. elections. "The Democratic Party is committed to fair and equal voting rights for everyone, whether or not you're a citizen or even alive." She even committed to passing a law requiring polling places to open up in Mexico, Central America, and around the world.
> 
> Other Democrat leaders agreed with Pelosi's take, calling Trump's deployment of thousands of troops to the U.S. border an "obvious ploy to scare foreigners away from the polls."
> 
> "Trump doesn't want the voice of the people of other countries to be heard," said Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer. "Republicans can only ever win elections when they make sure Americans are the only ones allowed to vote."
> Dems: 'Trump's Refusal To Admit Caravan Into Country Is An Egregious Act Of Voter Suppression'
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> ^^^ The USMB dolt falls for fake news.
Click to expand...




Wait.....you didn't recognize it as a joke....a poke in your eye????????


I'd always known that Liberals always miss the point....and just simply verified it.


----------



## dudmuck

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Dems: 'Trump's Refusal To Admit Caravan Into Country Is An Egregious Act Of Voter Suppression'*
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C.—Numerous Democrat leaders have come out strong against President Trump's refusal to admit the Central American migrant caravan into the United States, calling Trump's hardline stance an "egregious act of voter suppression."
> 
> 
> "This is a typical Republican attempt to suppress foreigners from voting in our elections," Nancy Pelosi said in a late show appearance on Friday. "If the GOP had their way, only American citizens would be able to vote for American political offices. It's discriminatory, it's bigotry—it's prejudice, plain and simple."
> 
> Pelosi also made her constituents a promise: if the Dems win the house, she'll ensure that everyone on the planet can vote in U.S. elections. "The Democratic Party is committed to fair and equal voting rights for everyone, whether or not you're a citizen or even alive." She even committed to passing a law requiring polling places to open up in Mexico, Central America, and around the world.
> 
> Other Democrat leaders agreed with Pelosi's take, calling Trump's deployment of thousands of troops to the U.S. border an "obvious ploy to scare foreigners away from the polls."
> 
> "Trump doesn't want the voice of the people of other countries to be heard," said Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer. "Republicans can only ever win elections when they make sure Americans are the only ones allowed to vote."
> Dems: 'Trump's Refusal To Admit Caravan Into Country Is An Egregious Act Of Voter Suppression'


funny satire site babylon bee.
Howbout we quote the onion for all our "facts"?


----------



## The Original Tree

*12 States are breaking Federal Law.

12 States are participating in Voter Fraud and allow Illegal Aliens to vote.

12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org*

*Millions of Illegal Aliens Vote Every Year in DemNazi Strongholds.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

dudmuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Dems: 'Trump's Refusal To Admit Caravan Into Country Is An Egregious Act Of Voter Suppression'*
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C.—Numerous Democrat leaders have come out strong against President Trump's refusal to admit the Central American migrant caravan into the United States, calling Trump's hardline stance an "egregious act of voter suppression."
> 
> 
> "This is a typical Republican attempt to suppress foreigners from voting in our elections," Nancy Pelosi said in a late show appearance on Friday. "If the GOP had their way, only American citizens would be able to vote for American political offices. It's discriminatory, it's bigotry—it's prejudice, plain and simple."
> 
> Pelosi also made her constituents a promise: if the Dems win the house, she'll ensure that everyone on the planet can vote in U.S. elections. "The Democratic Party is committed to fair and equal voting rights for everyone, whether or not you're a citizen or even alive." She even committed to passing a law requiring polling places to open up in Mexico, Central America, and around the world.
> 
> Other Democrat leaders agreed with Pelosi's take, calling Trump's deployment of thousands of troops to the U.S. border an "obvious ploy to scare foreigners away from the polls."
> 
> "Trump doesn't want the voice of the people of other countries to be heard," said Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer. "Republicans can only ever win elections when they make sure Americans are the only ones allowed to vote."
> Dems: 'Trump's Refusal To Admit Caravan Into Country Is An Egregious Act Of Voter Suppression'
> 
> 
> 
> funny satire site babylon bee.
> Howbout we quote the onion for all our "facts"?
Click to expand...




Satire designed to perfectly make the connections between illegal aliens and Democrats.


Obama telling them to vote comes to mind.


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *12 States are breaking Federal Law.
> 
> 12 States are participating in Voter Fraud and allow Illegal Aliens to vote.
> 
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org*
> 
> *Millions of Illegal Aliens Vote Every Year in DemNazi Strongholds.*


Dumbfuck, a driver’s license is not a license to vote.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *12 States are breaking Federal Law.
> 
> 12 States are participating in Voter Fraud and allow Illegal Aliens to vote.
> 
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org*
> 
> *Millions of Illegal Aliens Vote Every Year in DemNazi Strongholds.*
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, a driver’s license is not a license to vote.
Click to expand...

It is in Florida. No license no voting.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *12 States are breaking Federal Law.
> 
> 12 States are participating in Voter Fraud and allow Illegal Aliens to vote.
> 
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org*
> 
> *Millions of Illegal Aliens Vote Every Year in DemNazi Strongholds.*
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, a driver’s license is not a license to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is in Florida. No license no voting.
Click to expand...

Even in Florida, no one can vote without being registered to vote. A driver’s license does not accomplish that.

And in Florida, you don’t need a driver’s license to vote. That’s just stupid. Who knows where you get such nonsense from? Any of the following, besides a driver’s license l, will be accepted to vote IF you’re registered to vote...

Florida identification card issued by the Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles
United States passport
Debit or credit card
Military identification
Student identification
Retirement center identification
Neighborhood association identification
Public assistance identification
Veteran health identification card issued by the United States Department of Veterans Affairs
License to carry a concealed weapon or firearm issued pursuant to s. 790.06
Employee identification card issued by any branch, department, agency, or entity of the Federal Government, the state, a county, or a municipality.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Election Fraud Expert: Brenda Snipes Allowed Illegal Aliens and Felons to Vote; Illegally Destroyed Ballots*
... supervisor of elections has a history of losing ballots and breaking laws by allowing illegal immigrants and felons to vote, as well as illegally destroying ballots.

In 2017, Dr. Snipes admitted in court that her office had allowed non-citizens and felons to vote and was particularly vulnerable ahead of major elections.

Snipes also presided over a “phantom voting district” of 2000 voters who were using illegal addresses, many of them at a UPS Store, claimed as their places of residence."
Election Fraud Expert: Brenda Snipes Allowed Illegal Aliens and Felons to Vote; Illegally Destroyed Ballots | Breitbart


----------



## danielpalos

it should be less of a problem in modern times.  all citizens should be identified at birth.


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## PoliticalChic

*"LAPD Busts Voter Fraud Scheme on Skid Row*
...voter fraud _does occur _in the United States. This issue has been marginalized within the newsrooms of the liberal elite media and Democrats in general.

In Los Angeles, the police said they busted a voter fraud ring that centered on voter registration and ballot initiatives. _The LA Times _reports that the accused would lure the homeless to forge signatures for ballot measures in exchange for cigarettes or a few dollars:
“They paid individuals to sign the names,” Officer Deon Joseph, the senior lead officer on skid row, told The Times in September. “That’s an assault on our democracy.”

For more voter fraud stories, here are a few from Pennsylvania Texas, and Wisconsin."
'That's An Assault On Our Democracy': LAPD Busts Voter Fraud Scheme on Skid Row


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> *"LAPD Busts Voter Fraud Scheme on Skid Row*
> ...voter fraud _does occur _in the United States. This issue has been marginalized within the newsrooms of the liberal elite media and Democrats in general.
> 
> In Los Angeles, the police said they busted a voter fraud ring that centered on voter registration and ballot initiatives. _The LA Times _reports that the accused would lure the homeless to forge signatures for ballot measures in exchange for cigarettes or a few dollars:
> “They paid individuals to sign the names,” Officer Deon Joseph, the senior lead officer on skid row, told The Times in September. “That’s an assault on our democracy.”
> 
> For more voter fraud stories, here are a few from Pennsylvania Texas, and Wisconsin."
> 'That's An Assault On Our Democracy': LAPD Busts Voter Fraud Scheme on Skid Row


Poor, demented PoliticalHack; still can’t find any illegal aliens who voted in the election.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*And, as I've said from the start of this thread the aim of the 'motor voter' program is to accrue Democrat votes....*


*"More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV*
Tens of thousands of Californians have been registered to vote incorrectly by the state Department of Motor Vehicles, including some who were assigned the wrong political party preference, officials said Wednesday.

Officials insist the errors were limited to 23,000 of the 1.4 million voter registration files sent to elections offices between late April, when California’s new automated “motor voter” system went into effect,....

“an administrative processing error”  (hardly)

...happened when DMV employees did not clear their computer screens between customer appointments. (sure is a lot of convenient accidents....)

"State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote."
More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV


----------



## Skylar

PoliticalChic said:


> *And, as I've said from the start of this thread the aim of the 'motor voter' program is to accrue Democrat votes....*
> 
> 
> *"More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV*
> Tens of thousands of Californians have been registered to vote incorrectly by the state Department of Motor Vehicles, including some who were assigned the wrong political party preference, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Officials insist the errors were limited to 23,000 of the 1.4 million voter registration files sent to elections offices between late April, when California’s new automated “motor voter” system went into effect,....
> 
> “an administrative processing error”  (hardly)
> 
> ...happened when DMV employees did not clear their computer screens between customer appointments. (sure is a lot of convenient accidents....)
> 
> "State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote."
> More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV



And not one of them was an illegal alien. Nor did any of the legal residents who were incorrectly added to the voter rolls actually vote.

Keep trying, Poli.


----------



## danielpalos

all foreign nationals in the US should have a federal id.  not a State id.


----------



## Skylar

danielpalos said:


> all foreign nationals in the US should have a federal id.  not a State id.



The federal government doesn't issue driver's licences. Which is by far the most common form of ID used by everyone. Including foreign nationals.


----------



## dudmuck

PoliticalChic said:


> *And, as I've said from the start of this thread the aim of the 'motor voter' program is to accrue Democrat votes....*
> 
> 
> *"More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV*
> Tens of thousands of Californians have been registered to vote incorrectly by the state Department of Motor Vehicles, including some who were assigned the wrong political party preference, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Officials insist the errors were limited to 23,000 of the 1.4 million voter registration files sent to elections offices between late April, when California’s new automated “motor voter” system went into effect,....
> 
> “an administrative processing error”  (hardly)
> 
> ...happened when DMV employees did not clear their computer screens between customer appointments. (sure is a lot of convenient accidents....)
> 
> "State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote."
> More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV


Did you read it?

_"A small number of the mistakes — officials estimated around 1,600 — involved people who did not intend to register to vote. *State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote."*_


----------



## danielpalos

Skylar said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> all foreign nationals in the US should have a federal id.  not a State id.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The federal government doesn't issue driver's licences. Which is by far the most common form of ID used by everyone. Including foreign nationals.
Click to expand...

a federal id. is necessary to conduct business in the US for foreign nationals.  why lose money on border policy if we don't need to.


----------



## Skylar

danielpalos said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> all foreign nationals in the US should have a federal id.  not a State id.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The federal government doesn't issue driver's licences. Which is by far the most common form of ID used by everyone. Including foreign nationals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a federal id. is necessary to conduct business in the US for foreign nationals.  why lose money on border policy if we don't need to.
Click to expand...


They'd still need a driver's license if they want to drive. 

That's why. The fact that a driver's license also serves as ID is merely gravy.


----------



## Skylar

dudmuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And, as I've said from the start of this thread the aim of the 'motor voter' program is to accrue Democrat votes....*
> 
> 
> *"More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV*
> Tens of thousands of Californians have been registered to vote incorrectly by the state Department of Motor Vehicles, including some who were assigned the wrong political party preference, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Officials insist the errors were limited to 23,000 of the 1.4 million voter registration files sent to elections offices between late April, when California’s new automated “motor voter” system went into effect,....
> 
> “an administrative processing error”  (hardly)
> 
> ...happened when DMV employees did not clear their computer screens between customer appointments. (sure is a lot of convenient accidents....)
> 
> "State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote."
> More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read it?
> 
> _"A small number of the mistakes — officials estimated around 1,600 — involved people who did not intend to register to vote. *State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote."*_
Click to expand...


Oh, she read it. She just really hopes you didn't.


----------



## danielpalos

Skylar said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> all foreign nationals in the US should have a federal id.  not a State id.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The federal government doesn't issue driver's licences. Which is by far the most common form of ID used by everyone. Including foreign nationals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a federal id. is necessary to conduct business in the US for foreign nationals.  why lose money on border policy if we don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd still need a driver's license if they want to drive.
> 
> That's why. The fact that a driver's license also serves as ID is merely gravy.
Click to expand...

States have no Constitutional basis to care if someone is from out of State or out of state since 1808.


----------



## Faun

Skylar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And, as I've said from the start of this thread the aim of the 'motor voter' program is to accrue Democrat votes....*
> 
> 
> *"More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV*
> Tens of thousands of Californians have been registered to vote incorrectly by the state Department of Motor Vehicles, including some who were assigned the wrong political party preference, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Officials insist the errors were limited to 23,000 of the 1.4 million voter registration files sent to elections offices between late April, when California’s new automated “motor voter” system went into effect,....
> 
> “an administrative processing error”  (hardly)
> 
> ...happened when DMV employees did not clear their computer screens between customer appointments. (sure is a lot of convenient accidents....)
> 
> "State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote."
> More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not one of them was an illegal alien. Nor did any of the legal residents who were incorrectly added to the voter rolls actually vote.
> 
> Keep trying, Poli.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOL 

You poor hag, every single one was a U.S. citizen. Number of such mishaps while issuing AB60 licenses to non-U.S. citizens? Zero.

Sucks to be as dumb as you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dudmuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And, as I've said from the start of this thread the aim of the 'motor voter' program is to accrue Democrat votes....*
> 
> 
> *"More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV*
> Tens of thousands of Californians have been registered to vote incorrectly by the state Department of Motor Vehicles, including some who were assigned the wrong political party preference, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Officials insist the errors were limited to 23,000 of the 1.4 million voter registration files sent to elections offices between late April, when California’s new automated “motor voter” system went into effect,....
> 
> “an administrative processing error”  (hardly)
> 
> ...happened when DMV employees did not clear their computer screens between customer appointments. (sure is a lot of convenient accidents....)
> 
> "State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote."
> More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read it?
> 
> _"A small number of the mistakes — officials estimated around 1,600 — involved people who did not intend to register to vote. *State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote."*_
Click to expand...





Sooooo......no more "not a single one....." posts?



Excellent.


Know what 'estimated' means.....when it comes from a Democrat?????


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And, as I've said from the start of this thread the aim of the 'motor voter' program is to accrue Democrat votes....*
> 
> 
> *"More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV*
> Tens of thousands of Californians have been registered to vote incorrectly by the state Department of Motor Vehicles, including some who were assigned the wrong political party preference, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Officials insist the errors were limited to 23,000 of the 1.4 million voter registration files sent to elections offices between late April, when California’s new automated “motor voter” system went into effect,....
> 
> “an administrative processing error”  (hardly)
> 
> ...happened when DMV employees did not clear their computer screens between customer appointments. (sure is a lot of convenient accidents....)
> 
> "State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote."
> More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read it?
> 
> _"A small number of the mistakes — officials estimated around 1,600 — involved people who did not intend to register to vote. *State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo......no more "not a single one....." posts?
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> Know what 'estimated' means.....when it comes from a Democrat?????
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Your own article says none were illegal aliens. You’ve now reduced your position to arguing with your own evidence.


----------



## danielpalos

some women just need a full body massage with happy ending.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*


Obvious you don't.
They put my cal daughter through hell


----------



## ph3iron

Faun said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And, as I've said from the start of this thread the aim of the 'motor voter' program is to accrue Democrat votes....*
> 
> 
> *"More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV*
> Tens of thousands of Californians have been registered to vote incorrectly by the state Department of Motor Vehicles, including some who were assigned the wrong political party preference, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Officials insist the errors were limited to 23,000 of the 1.4 million voter registration files sent to elections offices between late April, when California’s new automated “motor voter” system went into effect,....
> 
> “an administrative processing error”  (hardly)
> 
> ...happened when DMV employees did not clear their computer screens between customer appointments. (sure is a lot of convenient accidents....)
> 
> "State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote."
> More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not one of them was an illegal alien. Nor did any of the legal residents who were incorrectly added to the voter rolls actually vote.
> 
> Keep trying, Poli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> You poor hag, every single one was a U.S. citizen. Number of such mishaps while issuing AB60 licenses to non-U.S. citizens? Zero.
> 
> Sucks to be as dumb as you.
Click to expand...

Also she doesn't know the difference between a noun and an adjective.
What do you expect?


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*


Where did that come from?
Info wars?


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious you don't.
> They put my cal daughter through hell
Click to expand...




They found out who her father was??????


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
Click to expand...




illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....

Really?

I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.

And guess what?

*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
*If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!*





*California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015

*oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/



Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.

*What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*


----------



## Uncensored2008

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious you don't.
> They put my cal daughter through hell
Click to expand...


Bullshit


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
Click to expand...

_*”I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.”*_

What you say and what you can prove are two entirely different things.


----------



## Billy_Bob

ph3iron said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And, as I've said from the start of this thread the aim of the 'motor voter' program is to accrue Democrat votes....*
> 
> 
> *"More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV*
> Tens of thousands of Californians have been registered to vote incorrectly by the state Department of Motor Vehicles, including some who were assigned the wrong political party preference, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Officials insist the errors were limited to 23,000 of the 1.4 million voter registration files sent to elections offices between late April, when California’s new automated “motor voter” system went into effect,....
> 
> “an administrative processing error”  (hardly)
> 
> ...happened when DMV employees did not clear their computer screens between customer appointments. (sure is a lot of convenient accidents....)
> 
> "State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote."
> More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not one of them was an illegal alien. Nor did any of the legal residents who were incorrectly added to the voter rolls actually vote.
> 
> Keep trying, Poli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> You poor hag, every single one was a U.S. citizen. Number of such mishaps while issuing AB60 licenses to non-U.S. citizens? Zero.
> 
> Sucks to be as dumb as you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also she doesn't know the difference between a noun and an adjective.
> What do you expect?
Click to expand...

When you have lost the debate..... deflect to something else like grammar...


----------



## Uncensored2008

PoliticalChic said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
Click to expand...



California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.

California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.


----------



## candycorn

Uncensored2008 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
Click to expand...


False.

You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.


----------



## Faun

candycorn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
Click to expand...

Rightards are raving lunatics.


----------



## cutter

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Soooo often, enraged Liberals post over and over in these threads, and then write "I don't read your verbal diarrhea" or some variation thereof.
> 
> 
> Priceless!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, there's no point talking to you because you are impervious to evidence.  The only reason to respond to your self-important posts is to mock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, ok....stop begging: you can have a turn, too-
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that this PC nut doesn't know that special driver's license's issued to undocumented aliens CANNOT be used as voter ID.
Click to expand...

Andhow many states require an id to vote?


----------



## Slyhunter

candycorn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
Click to expand...

unenforceable rules might as well be no rules at all.


----------



## candycorn

Slyhunter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unenforceable rules might as well be no rules at all.
Click to expand...


odd comment but…whatever.


----------



## Slyhunter

candycorn said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unenforceable rules might as well be no rules at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> odd comment but…whatever.
Click to expand...

They have no way of knowing whether their voters are illegal or not they just take people at their word.


----------



## Ame®icano

PoliticalChic said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious you don't.
> They put my cal daughter through hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They found out who her father was??????
Click to expand...


Yeah, and still live in Mexico.


----------



## ThisIsMe

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
Click to expand...

No, what happens is, most illegals come in and use identity theft to steal a social security number. They can then use that to get an ID, and vote. 

Since the we have a lot of citizens that never vote, most of the time it goes unnoticed. Other times, they are noticed. It could explain why we have so many accounts of dead people voting. Could it be some of those illegals are getting SS numbers of deceased people?


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
Click to expand...



You know I'm going to humiliate you on your lie again - just like the last 2,000 times you told it.

Yes, Fawn and RDerp will cuddle up to how clever you are as a fucking liar, but anyone rational is going to see you for what you are.

Ready?

___________________________________________________________


This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, t*hat person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person*. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, *that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,*

Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.


*SEC. 7.*
 Section 2269 of the Elections Code is amended to read:


*2269.*
 If a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered or preregistered to vote pursuant to this chapter and votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration or preregistration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and shall not be guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote pursuant to Section 18560, 


Bill Text  - AB-1407 California New Motor Voter Program: voter registration.


Lie some more Hamas Gurl


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rightards are raving lunatics.
Click to expand...



DERP

You fucking liars have been exposed hundreds of times on this. You don't care, not a shred of integrity between the whole lot of you.


{This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, t*hat person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,* unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}

Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Slyhunter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unenforceable rules might as well be no rules at all.
Click to expand...



Oh, the Marxists know that California in fact AUTHORIZES illegals to vote.


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unenforceable rules might as well be no rules at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> odd comment but…whatever.
Click to expand...


Odd that you lie, given the innumerable amount of times I've humiliated you on this lie.


----------



## PoliticalChic

candycorn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
Click to expand...




Either you're so dumb that you have difficulty finding your way back to that refrigerator box you call home, or your a lying low-life.


Or both.


And you're ugly.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Slyhunter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unenforceable rules might as well be no rules at all.
Click to expand...




"...unenforced...."


They make them up so that dunces like the above can hide behind them.....and pretend.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Slyhunter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unenforceable rules might as well be no rules at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> odd comment but…whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have no way of knowing whether their voters are illegal or not they just take people at their word.
Click to expand...




I don't believe they even ask.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Ame®icano said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious you don't.
> They put my cal daughter through hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They found out who her father was??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and still live in Mexico.
Click to expand...




And Obama made certain they could get US food stamps even if they did still live in Mexico.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PoliticalChic said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you're so dumb that you have difficulty finding your way back to that refrigerator box you call home, or your a lying low-life.
> 
> 
> Or both.
> 
> 
> And you're ugly.
Click to expand...



Is that your actual picture? If so you are quite beautiful.

As for Candy I envision her looking like;


----------



## PoliticalChic

ThisIsMe said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what happens is, most illegals come in and use identity theft to steal a social security number. They can then use that to get an ID, and vote.
> 
> Since the we have a lot of citizens that never vote, most of the time it goes unnoticed. Other times, they are noticed. It could explain why we have so many accounts of dead people voting. Could it be some of those illegals are getting SS numbers of deceased people?
Click to expand...




1. Everyone who illegally enters is a criminal.


2. *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
These are felonies.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Uncensored2008 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm going to humiliate you on your lie again - just like the last 2,000 times you told it.
> 
> Yes, Fawn and RDerp will cuddle up to how clever you are as a fucking liar, but anyone rational is going to see you for what you are.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, t*hat person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person*. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, *that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,*
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> 
> *SEC. 7.*
> Section 2269 of the Elections Code is amended to read:
> 
> 
> *2269.*
> If a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered or preregistered to vote pursuant to this chapter and votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration or preregistration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and shall not be guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote pursuant to Section 18560,
> 
> 
> Bill Text  - AB-1407 California New Motor Voter Program: voter registration.
> 
> 
> Lie some more Hamas Gurl
Click to expand...





*"Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote*

“It has come to our attention that when offering voter registration opportunities to customers, DMV’s employees offer voter registration materials to DMV customers whom they know to be non-citizens based upon their presentation of a Green Card for identification purposes,” Cegavske wrote."



“More specifically, it is our understanding that some DMV employees have been instructed to accept registration materials from all customers, including those who present a Green Card for identification purposes…"

Nevada Sec. State: DMV Instructed Employees To Register Non-Citizens To Vote

===============================================================


----------



## PoliticalChic

Uncensored2008 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you're so dumb that you have difficulty finding your way back to that refrigerator box you call home, or your a lying low-life.
> 
> 
> Or both.
> 
> 
> And you're ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your actual picture? If so you are quite beautiful.
> 
> As for Candy i envision her looking like;
Click to expand...




Yup...me.

Thank you so much for the kind words.


----------



## PoliticalChic

cutter said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Soooo often, enraged Liberals post over and over in these threads, and then write "I don't read your verbal diarrhea" or some variation thereof.
> 
> 
> Priceless!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, there's no point talking to you because you are impervious to evidence.  The only reason to respond to your self-important posts is to mock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, ok....stop begging: you can have a turn, too-
> 
> "12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org
> 
> 
> And....from the LATimes:
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form....* they will be registered* as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???
> 
> 
> C'mon....guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that this PC nut doesn't know that special driver's license's issued to undocumented aliens CANNOT be used as voter ID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andhow many states require an id to vote?
Click to expand...




"12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally" 12 States (and DC) That Allow Driver's Licenses for People in the Country Illegally - Illegal Immigration - ProCon.org



LATimes:
 "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.... they will be registered as having no party preference. " Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two



Ready?


How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


C'mon....guess.





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Everyone willing to apply experience recognizes that, once anyone has an 'illegal alien drivers license,' they walk into a polling place and the Democrat manning the desk checks 'em off.....and gives 'em a ballot.

The dunces know it, too....that's why none will answer this:
How many of the 12 states plus DC that allow illegals to get drivers licenses, and have voter registration in the same place (what a coincidence!) did Bill's wife win???


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"56% of Registered Voters Say Government Is Doing 'Too Little' To Keep Illegal Immigrants From Coming To US"*
56% of Registered Voters Say Government Is Doing 'Too Little' To Keep Illegal Immigrants From Coming To US



Think the Democrats would be encouraging illegal immigration if these individuals voted Republican????


----------



## ph3iron

Don't you think they have a few more brains than thou?
If I was an illegal the last place I'd go was to vote


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Costco requires more documentation than voting in California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm going to humiliate you on your lie again - just like the last 2,000 times you told it.
> 
> Yes, Fawn and RDerp will cuddle up to how clever you are as a fucking liar, but anyone rational is going to see you for what you are.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, t*hat person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person*. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, *that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,*
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> 
> *SEC. 7.*
> Section 2269 of the Elections Code is amended to read:
> 
> 
> *2269.*
> If a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered or preregistered to vote pursuant to this chapter and votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration or preregistration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and shall not be guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote pursuant to Section 18560,
> 
> 
> Bill Text  - AB-1407 California New Motor Voter Program: voter registration.
> 
> 
> Lie some more Hamas Gurl
Click to expand...

Raving lunatic, that doesn’t register illegals to vote. You’ve been shown this before, but sadly, you’re too insane to understand. That law you cite merely puts the blame on the state, and not the ineligible voter registered to vote, *if the state inadvertently registers an ineligible voter to vote with their automated registration process.*

The funniest part is.... despite you clinging to that section of the law as though you’re onto something nefarious, the stark reality is .... *you still can’t show a single illegal alien has been registered to vote under California’s motor voter law.

*


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rightards are raving lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You fucking liars have been exposed hundreds of times on this. You don't care, not a shred of integrity between the whole lot of you.
> 
> 
> {This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, t*hat person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,* unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Still waiting for you to show where an illegal alien was registered to vote under that law......


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm going to humiliate you on your lie again - just like the last 2,000 times you told it.
> 
> Yes, Fawn and RDerp will cuddle up to how clever you are as a fucking liar, but anyone rational is going to see you for what you are.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, t*hat person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person*. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, *that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,*
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> 
> *SEC. 7.*
> Section 2269 of the Elections Code is amended to read:
> 
> 
> *2269.*
> If a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered or preregistered to vote pursuant to this chapter and votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration or preregistration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and shall not be guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote pursuant to Section 18560,
> 
> 
> Bill Text  - AB-1407 California New Motor Voter Program: voter registration.
> 
> 
> Lie some more Hamas Gurl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raving lunatic, that doesn’t register illegals to vote. You’ve been shown this before, but sadly, you’re too insane to understand. That law you cite merely puts the blame on the state, and not the ineligible voter registered to vote, *if the state inadvertently registers an ineligible voter to vote with their automated registration process.*
> 
> The funniest part is.... despite you clinging to that section of the law as though you’re onto something nefarious, the stark reality is .... *you still can’t show a single illegal alien has been registered to vote under California’s motor voter law.
> 
> *
Click to expand...



DERP

The law openly states that it covers for illegals voting.

Yet you morons keep right on lying, no matter how many times the actual law is presented, demonstrating that you are lying.

Oh, and the above isn't worthy of retort, you're a fucking idiot hack. You got busted.


----------



## candycorn

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> Info wars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm going to humiliate you on your lie again - just like the last 2,000 times you told it.
> 
> Yes, Fawn and RDerp will cuddle up to how clever you are as a fucking liar, but anyone rational is going to see you for what you are.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, t*hat person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person*. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, *that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,*
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> 
> *SEC. 7.*
> Section 2269 of the Elections Code is amended to read:
> 
> 
> *2269.*
> If a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered or preregistered to vote pursuant to this chapter and votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration or preregistration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and shall not be guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote pursuant to Section 18560,
> 
> 
> Bill Text  - AB-1407 California New Motor Voter Program: voter registration.
> 
> 
> Lie some more Hamas Gurl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raving lunatic, that doesn’t register illegals to vote. You’ve been shown this before, but sadly, you’re too insane to understand. That law you cite merely puts the blame on the state, and not the ineligible voter registered to vote, *if the state inadvertently registers an ineligible voter to vote with their automated registration process.*
> 
> The funniest part is.... despite you clinging to that section of the law as though you’re onto something nefarious, the stark reality is .... *you still can’t show a single illegal alien has been registered to vote under California’s motor voter law.
> 
> *
Click to expand...


You can always tell when Jumbo has been owned; there are 70 “alerts”; each one with a useless wall of text nobody reads.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm going to humiliate you on your lie again - just like the last 2,000 times you told it.
> 
> Yes, Fawn and RDerp will cuddle up to how clever you are as a fucking liar, but anyone rational is going to see you for what you are.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, t*hat person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person*. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, *that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,*
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> 
> *SEC. 7.*
> Section 2269 of the Elections Code is amended to read:
> 
> 
> *2269.*
> If a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered or preregistered to vote pursuant to this chapter and votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration or preregistration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and shall not be guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote pursuant to Section 18560,
> 
> 
> Bill Text  - AB-1407 California New Motor Voter Program: voter registration.
> 
> 
> Lie some more Hamas Gurl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raving lunatic, that doesn’t register illegals to vote. You’ve been shown this before, but sadly, you’re too insane to understand. That law you cite merely puts the blame on the state, and not the ineligible voter registered to vote, *if the state inadvertently registers an ineligible voter to vote with their automated registration process.*
> 
> The funniest part is.... despite you clinging to that section of the law as though you’re onto something nefarious, the stark reality is .... *you still can’t show a single illegal alien has been registered to vote under California’s motor voter law.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> The law openly states that it covers for illegals voting.
> 
> Yet you morons keep right on lying, no matter how many times the actual law is presented, demonstrating that you are lying.
> 
> Oh, and the above isn't worthy of retort, you're a fucking idiot hack. You got busted.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Yet you can’t find one single illegal alien registered to vote under that law.

Just goes to show how crazy you are.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rightards are raving lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You fucking liars have been exposed hundreds of times on this. You don't care, not a shred of integrity between the whole lot of you.
> 
> 
> {This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, t*hat person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,* unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Still waiting for you to show where an illegal alien was registered to vote under that law......
Click to expand...


I'm Fawn, I got caught lying


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm going to humiliate you on your lie again - just like the last 2,000 times you told it.
> 
> Yes, Fawn and RDerp will cuddle up to how clever you are as a fucking liar, but anyone rational is going to see you for what you are.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, t*hat person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person*. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, *that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,*
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> 
> *SEC. 7.*
> Section 2269 of the Elections Code is amended to read:
> 
> 
> *2269.*
> If a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered or preregistered to vote pursuant to this chapter and votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration or preregistration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and shall not be guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote pursuant to Section 18560,
> 
> 
> Bill Text  - AB-1407 California New Motor Voter Program: voter registration.
> 
> 
> Lie some more Hamas Gurl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raving lunatic, that doesn’t register illegals to vote. You’ve been shown this before, but sadly, you’re too insane to understand. That law you cite merely puts the blame on the state, and not the ineligible voter registered to vote, *if the state inadvertently registers an ineligible voter to vote with their automated registration process.*
> 
> The funniest part is.... despite you clinging to that section of the law as though you’re onto something nefarious, the stark reality is .... *you still can’t show a single illegal alien has been registered to vote under California’s motor voter law.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can always tell when Jumbo has been owned; there are 70 “alerts”; each one with a useless wall of text nobody reads.
Click to expand...


When proven to be a shameless liar, Hamas gurl just pretends that somehow she won the round.,..



It takes a special lack of intellect and integrity to go down that rabbit hole.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rightards are raving lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You fucking liars have been exposed hundreds of times on this. You don't care, not a shred of integrity between the whole lot of you.
> 
> 
> {This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, t*hat person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,* unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Still waiting for you to show where an illegal alien was registered to vote under that law......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Fawn, I got caught lying
Click to expand...

Does that mean you can finally show where one single illegal alien was registered to vote under that law??










.... nah, of course you can’t.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> 
> 
> Rightards are raving lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You fucking liars have been exposed hundreds of times on this. You don't care, not a shred of integrity between the whole lot of you.
> 
> 
> {This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, t*hat person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,* unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Still waiting for you to show where an illegal alien was registered to vote under that law......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Fawn, I got caught lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean you can finally show where one single illegal alien was registered to vote under that law??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... nah, of course you can’t.
Click to expand...


Again? What is this, the 500th time?


{
Tens of thousands of Californians have been registered to vote incorrectly by the state Department of Motor Vehicles, including some who were assigned the wrong political party preference, officials said Wednesday.

Officials insist the errors were limited to 23,000 of the 1.4 million voter registration files sent to elections offices between late April, when California's new automated "motor voter" system went into effect, and early August.  Californians who were affected will soon receive notifications in the mail instructing them to check their voter registration status.}

https://www.americanthinker.com/blo..._supposed_to_worry_about_illegals_voting.html


Such a fucking liar.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightards are raving lunatics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You fucking liars have been exposed hundreds of times on this. You don't care, not a shred of integrity between the whole lot of you.
> 
> 
> {This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, t*hat person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,* unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Still waiting for you to show where an illegal alien was registered to vote under that law......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Fawn, I got caught lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean you can finally show where one single illegal alien was registered to vote under that law??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... nah, of course you can’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again? What is this, the 500th time?
> 
> 
> {
> Tens of thousands of Californians have been registered to vote incorrectly by the state Department of Motor Vehicles, including some who were assigned the wrong political party preference, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Officials insist the errors were limited to 23,000 of the 1.4 million voter registration files sent to elections offices between late April, when California's new automated "motor voter" system went into effect, and early August.  Californians who were affected will soon receive notifications in the mail instructing them to check their voter registration status.}
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blo..._supposed_to_worry_about_illegals_voting.html
> 
> 
> Such a fucking liar.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Dumbfuck , from the source in *your own link*...

*”State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote.”*


----------



## skye




----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You fucking liars have been exposed hundreds of times on this. You don't care, not a shred of integrity between the whole lot of you.
> 
> 
> {This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, t*hat person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,* unless that person willfully votes or attempts to vote knowing that he or she is not entitled to vote.}
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Still waiting for you to show where an illegal alien was registered to vote under that law......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Fawn, I got caught lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean you can finally show where one single illegal alien was registered to vote under that law??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... nah, of course you can’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again? What is this, the 500th time?
> 
> 
> {
> Tens of thousands of Californians have been registered to vote incorrectly by the state Department of Motor Vehicles, including some who were assigned the wrong political party preference, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Officials insist the errors were limited to 23,000 of the 1.4 million voter registration files sent to elections offices between late April, when California's new automated "motor voter" system went into effect, and early August.  Californians who were affected will soon receive notifications in the mail instructing them to check their voter registration status.}
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blo..._supposed_to_worry_about_illegals_voting.html
> 
> 
> Such a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck , from the source in *your own link*...
> 
> *”State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote.”*
Click to expand...



But you said that NEVER HAS HAPPENED, you fucking liar you.

You're a fucking liar, because we've been through this dance dozens of times before, you KNOW what you are posting is false, and do it in hopes of deceiving some people.

You are fucking pile of shit, a shameless lying kunt.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Still waiting for you to show where an illegal alien was registered to vote under that law......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Fawn, I got caught lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean you can finally show where one single illegal alien was registered to vote under that law??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... nah, of course you can’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again? What is this, the 500th time?
> 
> 
> {
> Tens of thousands of Californians have been registered to vote incorrectly by the state Department of Motor Vehicles, including some who were assigned the wrong political party preference, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Officials insist the errors were limited to 23,000 of the 1.4 million voter registration files sent to elections offices between late April, when California's new automated "motor voter" system went into effect, and early August.  Californians who were affected will soon receive notifications in the mail instructing them to check their voter registration status.}
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blo..._supposed_to_worry_about_illegals_voting.html
> 
> 
> Such a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck , from the source in *your own link*...
> 
> *”State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But you said that NEVER HAS HAPPENED, you fucking liar you.
> 
> You're a fucking liar, because we've been through this dance dozens of times before, you KNOW what you are posting is false, and do it in hopes of deceiving some people.
> 
> You are fucking pile of shit, a shameless lying kunt.
Click to expand...

The source *in your own link* said it didn’t happen.

And to clarify, since you’re clearly insane.... I never said mistakes don’t happen. I said you can’t find a single case where an illegal alien was mistakenly  registered to vote in California under that law...

*and YOU proved none have been.

*


----------



## ph3iron

Can you post the link


Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
> 
> *What comic strip has regularly featured Donald Trump since 1986?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm going to humiliate you on your lie again - just like the last 2,000 times you told it.
> 
> Yes, Fawn and RDerp will cuddle up to how clever you are as a fucking liar, but anyone rational is going to see you for what you are.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, t*hat person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person*. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, *that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,*
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> 
> *SEC. 7.*
> Section 2269 of the Elections Code is amended to read:
> 
> 
> *2269.*
> If a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered or preregistered to vote pursuant to this chapter and votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration or preregistration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and shall not be guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote pursuant to Section 18560,
> 
> 
> Bill Text  - AB-1407 California New Motor Voter Program: voter registration.
> 
> 
> Lie some more Hamas Gurl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raving lunatic, that doesn’t register illegals to vote. You’ve been shown this before, but sadly, you’re too insane to understand. That law you cite merely puts the blame on the state, and not the ineligible voter registered to vote, *if the state inadvertently registers an ineligible voter to vote with their automated registration process.*
> 
> The funniest part is.... despite you clinging to that section of the law as though you’re onto something nefarious, the stark reality is .... *you still can’t show a single illegal alien has been registered to vote under California’s motor voter law.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> The law openly states that it covers for illegals voting.
> 
> Yet you morons keep right on lying, no matter how many times the actual law is presented, demonstrating that you are lying.
> 
> Oh, and the above isn't worthy of retort, you're a fucking idiot hack. You got busted.
Click to expand...

Can you post a link  to the law?
Preferably w/o stupid foul mouth?


----------



## ph3iron

Uncensored2008 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm going to humiliate you on your lie again - just like the last 2,000 times you told it.
> 
> Yes, Fawn and RDerp will cuddle up to how clever you are as a fucking liar, but anyone rational is going to see you for what you are.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, t*hat person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person*. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, *that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,*
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> 
> *SEC. 7.*
> Section 2269 of the Elections Code is amended to read:
> 
> 
> *2269.*
> If a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered or preregistered to vote pursuant to this chapter and votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration or preregistration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and shall not be guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote pursuant to Section 18560,
> 
> 
> Bill Text  - AB-1407 California New Motor Voter Program: voter registration.
> 
> 
> Lie some more Hamas Gurl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raving lunatic, that doesn’t register illegals to vote. You’ve been shown this before, but sadly, you’re too insane to understand. That law you cite merely puts the blame on the state, and not the ineligible voter registered to vote, *if the state inadvertently registers an ineligible voter to vote with their automated registration process.*
> 
> The funniest part is.... despite you clinging to that section of the law as though you’re onto something nefarious, the stark reality is .... *you still can’t show a single illegal alien has been registered to vote under California’s motor voter law.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can always tell when Jumbo has been owned; there are 70 “alerts”; each one with a useless wall of text nobody reads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When proven to be a shameless liar, Hamas gurl just pretends that somehow she won the round.,..
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a special lack of intellect and integrity to go down that rabbit hole.
Click to expand...

The con does it every day


----------



## Uncensored2008

ph3iron said:


> Can you post the link
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> California requires no ID to vote or to register to vote. An electric bill is all you need.
> 
> California encourages illegal aliens to vote and protects them if they get caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm going to humiliate you on your lie again - just like the last 2,000 times you told it.
> 
> Yes, Fawn and RDerp will cuddle up to how clever you are as a fucking liar, but anyone rational is going to see you for what you are.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, t*hat person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person*. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, *that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,*
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> 
> *SEC. 7.*
> Section 2269 of the Elections Code is amended to read:
> 
> 
> *2269.*
> If a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered or preregistered to vote pursuant to this chapter and votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration or preregistration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and shall not be guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote pursuant to Section 18560,
> 
> 
> Bill Text  - AB-1407 California New Motor Voter Program: voter registration.
> 
> 
> Lie some more Hamas Gurl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raving lunatic, that doesn’t register illegals to vote. You’ve been shown this before, but sadly, you’re too insane to understand. That law you cite merely puts the blame on the state, and not the ineligible voter registered to vote, *if the state inadvertently registers an ineligible voter to vote with their automated registration process.*
> 
> The funniest part is.... despite you clinging to that section of the law as though you’re onto something nefarious, the stark reality is .... *you still can’t show a single illegal alien has been registered to vote under California’s motor voter law.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> The law openly states that it covers for illegals voting.
> 
> Yet you morons keep right on lying, no matter how many times the actual law is presented, demonstrating that you are lying.
> 
> Oh, and the above isn't worthy of retort, you're a fucking idiot hack. You got busted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you post a link  to the law?
> Preferably w/o stupid foul mouth?
Click to expand...


Stupid fuck, it's in the backquote of your message.

Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Fawn, I got caught lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can finally show where one single illegal alien was registered to vote under that law??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... nah, of course you can’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again? What is this, the 500th time?
> 
> 
> {
> Tens of thousands of Californians have been registered to vote incorrectly by the state Department of Motor Vehicles, including some who were assigned the wrong political party preference, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Officials insist the errors were limited to 23,000 of the 1.4 million voter registration files sent to elections offices between late April, when California's new automated "motor voter" system went into effect, and early August.  Californians who were affected will soon receive notifications in the mail instructing them to check their voter registration status.}
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blo..._supposed_to_worry_about_illegals_voting.html
> 
> 
> Such a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck , from the source in *your own link*...
> 
> *”State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But you said that NEVER HAS HAPPENED, you fucking liar you.
> 
> You're a fucking liar, because we've been through this dance dozens of times before, you KNOW what you are posting is false, and do it in hopes of deceiving some people.
> 
> You are fucking pile of shit, a shameless lying kunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source *in your own link* said it didn’t happen.
> 
> And to clarify, since you’re clearly insane.... I never said mistakes don’t happen. I said you can’t find a single case where an illegal alien was mistakenly  registered to vote in California under that law...
> 
> *and YOU proved none have been.
> 
> *
Click to expand...


No retard, you can't "lie it into the cornfield."

Moron.


----------



## candycorn

Up until 1/1/19, the GOP had the governor's mansions and (presumably) the State Secretaries of State offices as well in 30+ states.
Blaming the democrats for this is a false narrative.  I know that won't stop you guys but...it is the case.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can finally show where one single illegal alien was registered to vote under that law??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... nah, of course you can’t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again? What is this, the 500th time?
> 
> 
> {
> Tens of thousands of Californians have been registered to vote incorrectly by the state Department of Motor Vehicles, including some who were assigned the wrong political party preference, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Officials insist the errors were limited to 23,000 of the 1.4 million voter registration files sent to elections offices between late April, when California's new automated "motor voter" system went into effect, and early August.  Californians who were affected will soon receive notifications in the mail instructing them to check their voter registration status.}
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blo..._supposed_to_worry_about_illegals_voting.html
> 
> 
> Such a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck , from the source in *your own link*...
> 
> *”State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But you said that NEVER HAS HAPPENED, you fucking liar you.
> 
> You're a fucking liar, because we've been through this dance dozens of times before, you KNOW what you are posting is false, and do it in hopes of deceiving some people.
> 
> You are fucking pile of shit, a shameless lying kunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source *in your own link* said it didn’t happen.
> 
> And to clarify, since you’re clearly insane.... I never said mistakes don’t happen. I said you can’t find a single case where an illegal alien was mistakenly  registered to vote in California under that law...
> 
> *and YOU proved none have been.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No retard, you can't "lie it into the cornfield."
> 
> Moron.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You poor, demented thing. You’re sooo insane, I actually have to remind you what YOU said....

You cited a section of California law which states that *undocumented aliens* who get inadvertently registered to vote under their motor voter law will not be prosecuted, even if they vote, unless they knew it was illegal for them to vote....

So to remind you, you’re talking about *undocumented aliens*.

Then you posted a link to an article based on an L.A. Times article that mistakes were detected with their new automated system... but the L.A. Times article says that zero of the mistakes involved *undocumented aliens*...

_A small number of the mistakes — officials estimated around 1,600 — involved people who did not intend to register to vote. *State officials said no people in the country illegally — who are eligible to get a special driver’s license in California — were mistakenly registered to vote.* An unknown number of errors included voters whose political party preferences were changed without their consent._​
See that? You’re such a flaming nut, your article doesn’t corroborate your hallucinations like you deluded yourself into believing.

Savvy?


----------



## ph3iron

Uncensored2008 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post the link
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> You must be a US Citizen to vote in State elections in California.  Can someone file a registration? Sure. You can file paperwork to become an astronaut to.  Neither the State of California (if they follow their rules on their website) or NASA would approve either application without credentials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm going to humiliate you on your lie again - just like the last 2,000 times you told it.
> 
> Yes, Fawn and RDerp will cuddle up to how clever you are as a fucking liar, but anyone rational is going to see you for what you are.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, t*hat person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person*. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, *that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,*
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> 
> *SEC. 7.*
> Section 2269 of the Elections Code is amended to read:
> 
> 
> *2269.*
> If a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered or preregistered to vote pursuant to this chapter and votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration or preregistration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and shall not be guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote pursuant to Section 18560,
> 
> 
> Bill Text  - AB-1407 California New Motor Voter Program: voter registration.
> 
> 
> Lie some more Hamas Gurl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raving lunatic, that doesn’t register illegals to vote. You’ve been shown this before, but sadly, you’re too insane to understand. That law you cite merely puts the blame on the state, and not the ineligible voter registered to vote, *if the state inadvertently registers an ineligible voter to vote with their automated registration process.*
> 
> The funniest part is.... despite you clinging to that section of the law as though you’re onto something nefarious, the stark reality is .... *you still can’t show a single illegal alien has been registered to vote under California’s motor voter law.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> The law openly states that it covers for illegals voting.
> 
> Yet you morons keep right on lying, no matter how many times the actual law is presented, demonstrating that you are lying.
> 
> Oh, and the above isn't worthy of retort, you're a fucking idiot hack. You got busted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you post a link  to the law?
> Preferably w/o stupid foul mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid fuck, it's in the backquote of your message.
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
Click to expand...

The law does NOT COVER ILLEGALS VOTING
I see the interpretation garbage came judge pirro
 and knees news
Try reading the context
FACT CHECK: Did California Pass a Law Allowing Undocumented Immigrants to Vote in Federal Elections?
And try to avoid the zero college foul mouth.
I realise it may be difficult
Ps, read fact check once in a while


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> Up until 1/1/19, the GOP had the governor's mansions and (presumably) the State Secretaries of State offices as well in 30+ states.
> Blaming the democrats for this is a false narrative.  I know that won't stop you guys but...it is the case.




Quick Hamas gurl, blow smoke so no one notices how badly you Stalinist scum got busted with your moronic lies...


----------



## Uncensored2008

ph3iron said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post the link
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm going to humiliate you on your lie again - just like the last 2,000 times you told it.
> 
> Yes, Fawn and RDerp will cuddle up to how clever you are as a fucking liar, but anyone rational is going to see you for what you are.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, t*hat person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person*. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, *that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote,*
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> 
> *SEC. 7.*
> Section 2269 of the Elections Code is amended to read:
> 
> 
> *2269.*
> If a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered or preregistered to vote pursuant to this chapter and votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration or preregistration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and shall not be guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote pursuant to Section 18560,
> 
> 
> Bill Text  - AB-1407 California New Motor Voter Program: voter registration.
> 
> 
> Lie some more Hamas Gurl
> 
> 
> 
> Raving lunatic, that doesn’t register illegals to vote. You’ve been shown this before, but sadly, you’re too insane to understand. That law you cite merely puts the blame on the state, and not the ineligible voter registered to vote, *if the state inadvertently registers an ineligible voter to vote with their automated registration process.*
> 
> The funniest part is.... despite you clinging to that section of the law as though you’re onto something nefarious, the stark reality is .... *you still can’t show a single illegal alien has been registered to vote under California’s motor voter law.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> The law openly states that it covers for illegals voting.
> 
> Yet you morons keep right on lying, no matter how many times the actual law is presented, demonstrating that you are lying.
> 
> Oh, and the above isn't worthy of retort, you're a fucking idiot hack. You got busted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you post a link  to the law?
> Preferably w/o stupid foul mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid fuck, it's in the backquote of your message.
> 
> Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The law does NOT COVER ILLEGALS VOTING
> I see the interpretation garbage came judge pirro
> and knees news
> Try reading the context
> FACT CHECK: Did California Pass a Law Allowing Undocumented Immigrants to Vote in Federal Elections?
> And try to avoid the zero college foul mouth.
> I realise it may be difficult
> Ps, read fact check once in a while
Click to expand...




SNOPES 

I'll take the actual law, rather than lies from shit head leftists.


----------



## candycorn

You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.


----------



## Slyhunter

candycorn said:


> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.


you should quote who you are replying to.
The left uses biased nutbags for sources don't be surprised we laugh at your sources.


----------



## beautress

Slyhunter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> you should quote who you are replying to.
> The left uses biased nutbags for sources don't be surprised we laugh at your sources.
Click to expand...

They quote people who make them feel good. It's all too human, Sly.


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.



You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?

{
Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”

Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.

While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*

She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”

She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)

Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger


----------



## beautress

Uncensored2008 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
Click to expand...

Quote: You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?​I noticed that when that happens, they follow up with the "you're a liar" bit.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
Click to expand...

What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......

*.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*


----------



## 22lcidw

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
Click to expand...

When white baby boomers were denied good jobs in the 1970's and at least half of the 1980's I started to read literature on our system. Progresive socialists were in power back then also. Anyway in the city I lived in the economy was terrible and a Republican running actually had a chance to win about 25 years or so ago or more. The candidate was winning by a margin of at least several thousand vote and more but at the last minute form the worst neighborhoods in the city a massive wave of votes showed up to beat him. That is when I started to believe in voter fraud. For every accusation is hate.


----------



## Faun

22lcidw said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When white baby boomers were denied good jobs in the 1970's and at least half of the 1980's I started to read literature on our system. Progresive socialists were in power back then also. Anyway in the city I lived in the economy was terrible and a Republican running actually had a chance to win about 25 years or so ago or more. The candidate was winning by a margin of at least several thousand vote and more but at the last minute form the worst neighborhoods in the city a massive wave of votes showed up to beat him. That is when I started to believe in voter fraud. For every accusation is hate.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your input but it has absolutely nothing to do with my post you responded to.


----------



## Uncensored2008

22lcidw said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When white baby boomers were denied good jobs in the 1970's and at least half of the 1980's I started to read literature on our system. Progresive socialists were in power back then also. Anyway in the city I lived in the economy was terrible and a Republican running actually had a chance to win about 25 years or so ago or more. The candidate was winning by a margin of at least several thousand vote and more but at the last minute form the worst neighborhoods in the city a massive wave of votes showed up to beat him. That is when I started to believe in voter fraud. For every accusation is hate.
Click to expand...



Fawn believes in voter fraud as well, he and his evil party DEPEND on voter fraud.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When white baby boomers were denied good jobs in the 1970's and at least half of the 1980's I started to read literature on our system. Progresive socialists were in power back then also. Anyway in the city I lived in the economy was terrible and a Republican running actually had a chance to win about 25 years or so ago or more. The candidate was winning by a margin of at least several thousand vote and more but at the last minute form the worst neighborhoods in the city a massive wave of votes showed up to beat him. That is when I started to believe in voter fraud. For every accusation is hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fawn believes in voter fraud as well, he and his evil party DEPEND on voter fraud.
Click to expand...


----------



## candycorn

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When white baby boomers were denied good jobs in the 1970's and at least half of the 1980's I started to read literature on our system. Progresive socialists were in power back then also. Anyway in the city I lived in the economy was terrible and a Republican running actually had a chance to win about 25 years or so ago or more. The candidate was winning by a margin of at least several thousand vote and more but at the last minute form the worst neighborhoods in the city a massive wave of votes showed up to beat him. That is when I started to believe in voter fraud. For every accusation is hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fawn believes in voter fraud as well, he and his evil party DEPEND on voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I didn’t bother to read what you’re responding to but I’m sure you’re right.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When white baby boomers were denied good jobs in the 1970's and at least half of the 1980's I started to read literature on our system. Progresive socialists were in power back then also. Anyway in the city I lived in the economy was terrible and a Republican running actually had a chance to win about 25 years or so ago or more. The candidate was winning by a margin of at least several thousand vote and more but at the last minute form the worst neighborhoods in the city a massive wave of votes showed up to beat him. That is when I started to believe in voter fraud. For every accusation is hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your input but it has absolutely nothing to do with my post you responded to.
Click to expand...


You are Marxist, ergo you lie.

{
We'll get to Pennsylvania in a moment, but first, a backdrop: A number of weeks ago, we mentioned that the state of California had been forced -- kicking and screaming -- to agree to purge its voter rolls, after an investigation revealed that the number of registered voters in the Golden State exceeds its population of eligible citizens.  In populous Los Angeles County, registrations stood at 112 percent of eligible voters.  California officials said they were actively investigating whether non-citizens were able to vote in elections. A _Sacramento Bee _story reported that as of early January, the state still hadn't determined whether or not that was the case. In a follow-up to that story, an editorial writer at the_ Orange County Register _warns that even more lax voting laws enacted by California Democrats are poised to further threaten the integrity of the vote:

The DMV was *required to automatically register any person making a transaction, unless they opted out or stated that they were ineligible. The result? Tens of thousands of registration errors* and a meltdown that may have prevented hundreds of eligible voters from casting ballots. Still more changes are coming. In 2020, local polling places will be replaced by vote centers where* people will be able to register to vote on Election Day, change their address, switch their party preference, obtain a replacement ballot and, of course, vote. No ID or documentation will be required. *Where are the safeguards against tampering or voter impersonation?}

Revealed: Pennsylvania Forced to Disclose More Than 11,000 Non-Citizens Registered to Vote in State


It's all falling apart fuckwad.


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
> 
> 
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When white baby boomers were denied good jobs in the 1970's and at least half of the 1980's I started to read literature on our system. Progresive socialists were in power back then also. Anyway in the city I lived in the economy was terrible and a Republican running actually had a chance to win about 25 years or so ago or more. The candidate was winning by a margin of at least several thousand vote and more but at the last minute form the worst neighborhoods in the city a massive wave of votes showed up to beat him. That is when I started to believe in voter fraud. For every accusation is hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fawn believes in voter fraud as well, he and his evil party DEPEND on voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t bother to read what you’re responding to but I’m sure you’re right.
Click to expand...



No worries, you're far too stupid to understand it anyway....


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When white baby boomers were denied good jobs in the 1970's and at least half of the 1980's I started to read literature on our system. Progresive socialists were in power back then also. Anyway in the city I lived in the economy was terrible and a Republican running actually had a chance to win about 25 years or so ago or more. The candidate was winning by a margin of at least several thousand vote and more but at the last minute form the worst neighborhoods in the city a massive wave of votes showed up to beat him. That is when I started to believe in voter fraud. For every accusation is hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your input but it has absolutely nothing to do with my post you responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are Marxist, ergo you lie.
> 
> {
> We'll get to Pennsylvania in a moment, but first, a backdrop: A number of weeks ago, we mentioned that the state of California had been forced -- kicking and screaming -- to agree to purge its voter rolls, after an investigation revealed that the number of registered voters in the Golden State exceeds its population of eligible citizens.  In populous Los Angeles County, registrations stood at 112 percent of eligible voters.  California officials said they were actively investigating whether non-citizens were able to vote in elections. A _Sacramento Bee _story reported that as of early January, the state still hadn't determined whether or not that was the case. In a follow-up to that story, an editorial writer at the_ Orange County Register _warns that even more lax voting laws enacted by California Democrats are poised to further threaten the integrity of the vote:
> 
> The DMV was *required to automatically register any person making a transaction, unless they opted out or stated that they were ineligible. The result? Tens of thousands of registration errors* and a meltdown that may have prevented hundreds of eligible voters from casting ballots. Still more changes are coming. In 2020, local polling places will be replaced by vote centers where* people will be able to register to vote on Election Day, change their address, switch their party preference, obtain a replacement ballot and, of course, vote. No ID or documentation will be required. *Where are the safeguards against tampering or voter impersonation?}
> 
> Revealed: Pennsylvania Forced to Disclose More Than 11,000 Non-Citizens Registered to Vote in State
> 
> 
> It's all falling apart fuckwad.
Click to expand...

Fucking lunatic.... your article doesn't say even one illegal alien voted. 

Don't you ever get embarrassed by the nonsense you post?


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
> 
> 
> 
> When white baby boomers were denied good jobs in the 1970's and at least half of the 1980's I started to read literature on our system. Progresive socialists were in power back then also. Anyway in the city I lived in the economy was terrible and a Republican running actually had a chance to win about 25 years or so ago or more. The candidate was winning by a margin of at least several thousand vote and more but at the last minute form the worst neighborhoods in the city a massive wave of votes showed up to beat him. That is when I started to believe in voter fraud. For every accusation is hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fawn believes in voter fraud as well, he and his evil party DEPEND on voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t bother to read what you’re responding to but I’m sure you’re right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, you're far too stupid to understand it anyway....
Click to expand...

My estimate is candycorn is at least 18 times smarter than you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
> 
> 
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When white baby boomers were denied good jobs in the 1970's and at least half of the 1980's I started to read literature on our system. Progresive socialists were in power back then also. Anyway in the city I lived in the economy was terrible and a Republican running actually had a chance to win about 25 years or so ago or more. The candidate was winning by a margin of at least several thousand vote and more but at the last minute form the worst neighborhoods in the city a massive wave of votes showed up to beat him. That is when I started to believe in voter fraud. For every accusation is hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your input but it has absolutely nothing to do with my post you responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are Marxist, ergo you lie.
> 
> {
> We'll get to Pennsylvania in a moment, but first, a backdrop: A number of weeks ago, we mentioned that the state of California had been forced -- kicking and screaming -- to agree to purge its voter rolls, after an investigation revealed that the number of registered voters in the Golden State exceeds its population of eligible citizens.  In populous Los Angeles County, registrations stood at 112 percent of eligible voters.  California officials said they were actively investigating whether non-citizens were able to vote in elections. A _Sacramento Bee _story reported that as of early January, the state still hadn't determined whether or not that was the case. In a follow-up to that story, an editorial writer at the_ Orange County Register _warns that even more lax voting laws enacted by California Democrats are poised to further threaten the integrity of the vote:
> 
> The DMV was *required to automatically register any person making a transaction, unless they opted out or stated that they were ineligible. The result? Tens of thousands of registration errors* and a meltdown that may have prevented hundreds of eligible voters from casting ballots. Still more changes are coming. In 2020, local polling places will be replaced by vote centers where* people will be able to register to vote on Election Day, change their address, switch their party preference, obtain a replacement ballot and, of course, vote. No ID or documentation will be required. *Where are the safeguards against tampering or voter impersonation?}
> 
> Revealed: Pennsylvania Forced to Disclose More Than 11,000 Non-Citizens Registered to Vote in State
> 
> 
> It's all falling apart fuckwad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking lunatic.... your article doesn't say even one illegal alien voted.
> 
> Don't you ever get embarrassed by the nonsense you post?
Click to expand...



Fucking liar

{
A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.

As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.

The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.

Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.

Just Facts’ conclusions confront both sides in the illegal voting debate: those who say it happens a lot and those who say the problem nonexistent.}

Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated

You DEPEND on voter fraud and promote it as if your life depended on it.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When white baby boomers were denied good jobs in the 1970's and at least half of the 1980's I started to read literature on our system. Progresive socialists were in power back then also. Anyway in the city I lived in the economy was terrible and a Republican running actually had a chance to win about 25 years or so ago or more. The candidate was winning by a margin of at least several thousand vote and more but at the last minute form the worst neighborhoods in the city a massive wave of votes showed up to beat him. That is when I started to believe in voter fraud. For every accusation is hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your input but it has absolutely nothing to do with my post you responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are Marxist, ergo you lie.
> 
> {
> We'll get to Pennsylvania in a moment, but first, a backdrop: A number of weeks ago, we mentioned that the state of California had been forced -- kicking and screaming -- to agree to purge its voter rolls, after an investigation revealed that the number of registered voters in the Golden State exceeds its population of eligible citizens.  In populous Los Angeles County, registrations stood at 112 percent of eligible voters.  California officials said they were actively investigating whether non-citizens were able to vote in elections. A _Sacramento Bee _story reported that as of early January, the state still hadn't determined whether or not that was the case. In a follow-up to that story, an editorial writer at the_ Orange County Register _warns that even more lax voting laws enacted by California Democrats are poised to further threaten the integrity of the vote:
> 
> The DMV was *required to automatically register any person making a transaction, unless they opted out or stated that they were ineligible. The result? Tens of thousands of registration errors* and a meltdown that may have prevented hundreds of eligible voters from casting ballots. Still more changes are coming. In 2020, local polling places will be replaced by vote centers where* people will be able to register to vote on Election Day, change their address, switch their party preference, obtain a replacement ballot and, of course, vote. No ID or documentation will be required. *Where are the safeguards against tampering or voter impersonation?}
> 
> Revealed: Pennsylvania Forced to Disclose More Than 11,000 Non-Citizens Registered to Vote in State
> 
> 
> It's all falling apart fuckwad.
Click to expand...

*"The DMV was required to automatically register any person making a transaction, unless they opted out or stated that they were ineligible."*

By the way, that's a flat out lie.

In California, the DMV was not registering anyone to vote upon making a transaction. What they are actually doing, in accordance with their laws, is *applying* for such folks to be registered.Which they do by transmitting said data to the Secretary of State's office, where the applications are electronically validated. Such applicants are only registered to vote if they prove to be eligible.

And more to the topic of this thread, which is about illegal aliens ... NO illegal aliens' records are submitted to the Secretary of State's office for registration. Undocumented aliens can only qualify for an AB-60 driver's license and AB-60 driver's license data is not transmitted to the Secretary of State's office to be registered to vote.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
> 
> 
> 
> When white baby boomers were denied good jobs in the 1970's and at least half of the 1980's I started to read literature on our system. Progresive socialists were in power back then also. Anyway in the city I lived in the economy was terrible and a Republican running actually had a chance to win about 25 years or so ago or more. The candidate was winning by a margin of at least several thousand vote and more but at the last minute form the worst neighborhoods in the city a massive wave of votes showed up to beat him. That is when I started to believe in voter fraud. For every accusation is hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your input but it has absolutely nothing to do with my post you responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are Marxist, ergo you lie.
> 
> {
> We'll get to Pennsylvania in a moment, but first, a backdrop: A number of weeks ago, we mentioned that the state of California had been forced -- kicking and screaming -- to agree to purge its voter rolls, after an investigation revealed that the number of registered voters in the Golden State exceeds its population of eligible citizens.  In populous Los Angeles County, registrations stood at 112 percent of eligible voters.  California officials said they were actively investigating whether non-citizens were able to vote in elections. A _Sacramento Bee _story reported that as of early January, the state still hadn't determined whether or not that was the case. In a follow-up to that story, an editorial writer at the_ Orange County Register _warns that even more lax voting laws enacted by California Democrats are poised to further threaten the integrity of the vote:
> 
> The DMV was *required to automatically register any person making a transaction, unless they opted out or stated that they were ineligible. The result? Tens of thousands of registration errors* and a meltdown that may have prevented hundreds of eligible voters from casting ballots. Still more changes are coming. In 2020, local polling places will be replaced by vote centers where* people will be able to register to vote on Election Day, change their address, switch their party preference, obtain a replacement ballot and, of course, vote. No ID or documentation will be required. *Where are the safeguards against tampering or voter impersonation?}
> 
> Revealed: Pennsylvania Forced to Disclose More Than 11,000 Non-Citizens Registered to Vote in State
> 
> 
> It's all falling apart fuckwad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking lunatic.... your article doesn't say even one illegal alien voted.
> 
> Don't you ever get embarrassed by the nonsense you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking liar
> 
> {
> A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.
> 
> Just Facts’ conclusions confront both sides in the illegal voting debate: those who say it happens a lot and those who say the problem nonexistent.}
> 
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> You DEPEND on voter fraud and promote it as if your life depended on it.
Click to expand...

Raving lunatic.... this thread is about *"illegal aliens"* voting in our elections. Nothing you're posting shows even one has. Calling me a liar when I'm accurately pointing out you're failing miserably to prove this thread is based on anything factual only serves to demonstrate just how crazy you are.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
Click to expand...

they not only found one or more they posted on this forum about it. You can't expect them to counter your lie every single time you emite it.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they not only found one or more they posted on this forum about it. You can't expect them to counter your lie every single time you emite it.
Click to expand...

Oh? How many did they find?


----------



## Lesh

Here's your update

It's a right wing fantasy


----------



## candycorn

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> When white baby boomers were denied good jobs in the 1970's and at least half of the 1980's I started to read literature on our system. Progresive socialists were in power back then also. Anyway in the city I lived in the economy was terrible and a Republican running actually had a chance to win about 25 years or so ago or more. The candidate was winning by a margin of at least several thousand vote and more but at the last minute form the worst neighborhoods in the city a massive wave of votes showed up to beat him. That is when I started to believe in voter fraud. For every accusation is hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fawn believes in voter fraud as well, he and his evil party DEPEND on voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t bother to read what you’re responding to but I’m sure you’re right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, you're far too stupid to understand it anyway....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My estimate is candycorn is at least 18 times smarter than you.
Click to expand...


Probably not.  Just more honest.  Not caring is incredibly liberating.

That the trumpians have so completely given up on any hint of honesty is what makes them all sound so crazy.  Again, if you look at the board from 2-2015, there is almost no mention of illegal immigration.  Today, these losers are ready to declare a national emergency over it....a phrase that was never brought up once during the campaign.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> When white baby boomers were denied good jobs in the 1970's and at least half of the 1980's I started to read literature on our system. Progresive socialists were in power back then also. Anyway in the city I lived in the economy was terrible and a Republican running actually had a chance to win about 25 years or so ago or more. The candidate was winning by a margin of at least several thousand vote and more but at the last minute form the worst neighborhoods in the city a massive wave of votes showed up to beat him. That is when I started to believe in voter fraud. For every accusation is hate.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input but it has absolutely nothing to do with my post you responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are Marxist, ergo you lie.
> 
> {
> We'll get to Pennsylvania in a moment, but first, a backdrop: A number of weeks ago, we mentioned that the state of California had been forced -- kicking and screaming -- to agree to purge its voter rolls, after an investigation revealed that the number of registered voters in the Golden State exceeds its population of eligible citizens.  In populous Los Angeles County, registrations stood at 112 percent of eligible voters.  California officials said they were actively investigating whether non-citizens were able to vote in elections. A _Sacramento Bee _story reported that as of early January, the state still hadn't determined whether or not that was the case. In a follow-up to that story, an editorial writer at the_ Orange County Register _warns that even more lax voting laws enacted by California Democrats are poised to further threaten the integrity of the vote:
> 
> The DMV was *required to automatically register any person making a transaction, unless they opted out or stated that they were ineligible. The result? Tens of thousands of registration errors* and a meltdown that may have prevented hundreds of eligible voters from casting ballots. Still more changes are coming. In 2020, local polling places will be replaced by vote centers where* people will be able to register to vote on Election Day, change their address, switch their party preference, obtain a replacement ballot and, of course, vote. No ID or documentation will be required. *Where are the safeguards against tampering or voter impersonation?}
> 
> Revealed: Pennsylvania Forced to Disclose More Than 11,000 Non-Citizens Registered to Vote in State
> 
> 
> It's all falling apart fuckwad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking lunatic.... your article doesn't say even one illegal alien voted.
> 
> Don't you ever get embarrassed by the nonsense you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking liar
> 
> {
> A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.
> 
> Just Facts’ conclusions confront both sides in the illegal voting debate: those who say it happens a lot and those who say the problem nonexistent.}
> 
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> You DEPEND on voter fraud and promote it as if your life depended on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raving lunatic.... this thread is about *"illegal aliens"* voting in our elections. Nothing you're posting shows even one has. Calling me a liar when I'm accurately pointing out you're failing miserably to prove this thread is based on anything factual only serves to demonstrate just how crazy you are.
Click to expand...



You fuckwads  think you can do your clown dance and reality will just vanish.

Facts;


You're a lying fuck
You're not sane
Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated

California’'s illegal alien voting law is secession

Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily

You're a lying fuck
Psychopathic disorder such as you suffer from is mental illness.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Slyhunter said:


> they not only found one or more they posted on this forum about it. You can't expect them to counter your lie every single time you emite it.



Fawn thinks that lying is more powerful than documented fact. If he just SHOUTS his lies with hyperbolic cartoons, then reality is defeated.

Fawn is a psychopath.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they not only found one or more they posted on this forum about it. You can't expect them to counter your lie every single time you emite it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How many did they find?
Click to expand...



Learn to read, psychopath.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input but it has absolutely nothing to do with my post you responded to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are Marxist, ergo you lie.
> 
> {
> We'll get to Pennsylvania in a moment, but first, a backdrop: A number of weeks ago, we mentioned that the state of California had been forced -- kicking and screaming -- to agree to purge its voter rolls, after an investigation revealed that the number of registered voters in the Golden State exceeds its population of eligible citizens.  In populous Los Angeles County, registrations stood at 112 percent of eligible voters.  California officials said they were actively investigating whether non-citizens were able to vote in elections. A _Sacramento Bee _story reported that as of early January, the state still hadn't determined whether or not that was the case. In a follow-up to that story, an editorial writer at the_ Orange County Register _warns that even more lax voting laws enacted by California Democrats are poised to further threaten the integrity of the vote:
> 
> The DMV was *required to automatically register any person making a transaction, unless they opted out or stated that they were ineligible. The result? Tens of thousands of registration errors* and a meltdown that may have prevented hundreds of eligible voters from casting ballots. Still more changes are coming. In 2020, local polling places will be replaced by vote centers where* people will be able to register to vote on Election Day, change their address, switch their party preference, obtain a replacement ballot and, of course, vote. No ID or documentation will be required. *Where are the safeguards against tampering or voter impersonation?}
> 
> Revealed: Pennsylvania Forced to Disclose More Than 11,000 Non-Citizens Registered to Vote in State
> 
> 
> It's all falling apart fuckwad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking lunatic.... your article doesn't say even one illegal alien voted.
> 
> Don't you ever get embarrassed by the nonsense you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking liar
> 
> {
> A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.
> 
> Just Facts’ conclusions confront both sides in the illegal voting debate: those who say it happens a lot and those who say the problem nonexistent.}
> 
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> You DEPEND on voter fraud and promote it as if your life depended on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raving lunatic.... this thread is about *"illegal aliens"* voting in our elections. Nothing you're posting shows even one has. Calling me a liar when I'm accurately pointing out you're failing miserably to prove this thread is based on anything factual only serves to demonstrate just how crazy you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckwads  think you can do your clown dance and reality will just vanish.
> 
> Facts;
> 
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> You're not sane
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> California’'s illegal alien voting law is secession
> 
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> Psychopathic disorder such as you suffer from is mental illness.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Why do you insist on continuing to make a complete fool of yourself?

Dumbfuck, the thread topic is “illegal aliens” voting. Not legal aliens voting.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> they not only found one or more they posted on this forum about it. You can't expect them to counter your lie every single time you emite it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fawn thinks that lying is more powerful than documented fact. If he just SHOUTS his lies with hyperbolic cartoons, then reality is defeated.
> 
> Fawn is a psychopath.
Click to expand...

Thread topic is still about illegal aliens voting. 

Let me know when you find your first one.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how any sourcing is automatically rejected by Trumpians unless the source is Trump itself? And even then, if it is pointed out that he has changed his story 90 times, the Trumpians still support the latest version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they not only found one or more they posted on this forum about it. You can't expect them to counter your lie every single time you emite it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How many did they find?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read, psychopath.
Click to expand...

I suggest you take your own advice. You still don’t know what this thread is about.


----------



## Conservative65

LoneLaugher said:


> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.



Funny how one of many that stuck his head up Obama's ass thinking being black meant he was qualified talks about someone else.


----------



## Slyhunter

Illegal Aliens Really Do Vote – a Lot
California’'s illegal alien voting law is secession
Noncitizens, Voting Violations and U.S. Elections | Federation for American Immigration Reform
DACA Illegal Aliens Surged Hispanic Vote, Flipping GOP Counties Blue


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are Marxist, ergo you lie.
> 
> {
> We'll get to Pennsylvania in a moment, but first, a backdrop: A number of weeks ago, we mentioned that the state of California had been forced -- kicking and screaming -- to agree to purge its voter rolls, after an investigation revealed that the number of registered voters in the Golden State exceeds its population of eligible citizens.  In populous Los Angeles County, registrations stood at 112 percent of eligible voters.  California officials said they were actively investigating whether non-citizens were able to vote in elections. A _Sacramento Bee _story reported that as of early January, the state still hadn't determined whether or not that was the case. In a follow-up to that story, an editorial writer at the_ Orange County Register _warns that even more lax voting laws enacted by California Democrats are poised to further threaten the integrity of the vote:
> 
> The DMV was *required to automatically register any person making a transaction, unless they opted out or stated that they were ineligible. The result? Tens of thousands of registration errors* and a meltdown that may have prevented hundreds of eligible voters from casting ballots. Still more changes are coming. In 2020, local polling places will be replaced by vote centers where* people will be able to register to vote on Election Day, change their address, switch their party preference, obtain a replacement ballot and, of course, vote. No ID or documentation will be required. *Where are the safeguards against tampering or voter impersonation?}
> 
> Revealed: Pennsylvania Forced to Disclose More Than 11,000 Non-Citizens Registered to Vote in State
> 
> 
> It's all falling apart fuckwad.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking lunatic.... your article doesn't say even one illegal alien voted.
> 
> Don't you ever get embarrassed by the nonsense you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking liar
> 
> {
> A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.
> 
> Just Facts’ conclusions confront both sides in the illegal voting debate: those who say it happens a lot and those who say the problem nonexistent.}
> 
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> You DEPEND on voter fraud and promote it as if your life depended on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raving lunatic.... this thread is about *"illegal aliens"* voting in our elections. Nothing you're posting shows even one has. Calling me a liar when I'm accurately pointing out you're failing miserably to prove this thread is based on anything factual only serves to demonstrate just how crazy you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckwads  think you can do your clown dance and reality will just vanish.
> 
> Facts;
> 
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> You're not sane
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> California’'s illegal alien voting law is secession
> 
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> Psychopathic disorder such as you suffer from is mental illness.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why do you insist on continuing to make a complete fool of yourself?
> 
> Dumbfuck, the thread topic is “illegal aliens” voting. Not legal aliens voting.
Click to expand...



DERP

Why do you think that just flat out lying in the face of MOUNTAINS of facts? Do you really think posting gifs will convince anyone smarter than rdean or candycorn that facts don't matter? You might want to check your tactics, psychopath.

You are desperate to protect election fraud, I get it. You rightfully view election fraud as the main means of electing democrats.

Open and honest elections are a death knell for you vile scum, and we all know it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> they not only found one or more they posted on this forum about it. You can't expect them to counter your lie every single time you emite it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fawn thinks that lying is more powerful than documented fact. If he just SHOUTS his lies with hyperbolic cartoons, then reality is defeated.
> 
> Fawn is a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread topic is still about illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Let me know when you find your first one.
Click to expand...


DERP

Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily

Let me know the first time you are truthful, about anything.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever notice how leftists created this fake "fact checking," where the radical left is supposedly imbued with mystical powers to claim what is true and false, even after notorious hacks like Snopes are busted dozens of times flat out lying to promote their radical left agenda?
> 
> {
> Recently, however, the site has tried to pose as a political fact-checker. But Snopes’ “fact-checking” looks more like playing defense for prominent Democrats like Hillary Clinton and it’s political “fact-checker” describes herself as a liberal and has called Republicans “regressive” and afraid of “female agency.”
> 
> Snopes’ main political fact-checker is a writer named Kim Lacapria. Before writing for Snopes, Lacapria wrote for Inquisitr, a blog that — oddly enough — is known for publishing fake quotes and even downright hoaxes as much as anything else.
> 
> While at Inquisitr, the future “fact-checker” consistently displayed clear partisanship *(RELATED: Snopes Caught Lying About Lack Of American Flags At Democratic Convention)*
> 
> She described herself as “openly left-leaning” and a liberal. She trashed the Tea Party as “teahadists.” She called Bill Clinton “one of our greatest” presidents. She claimed that conservatives only criticized Lena Dunham’s comparison of voting to sex because they “fear female agency.”
> 
> She once wrote: “Like many GOP ideas about the poor, the panic about using food stamps for alcohol, pornography or guns seems to have been cut from whole cloth–or more likely, the ideas many have about the fantasy of poverty.” (A simple fact-check would show that food stamp fraud does occur and costs taxpayers tens of millions.)
> 
> Lacapria even accused the Bush administration of being “at least guilty of criminal negligience” in the September 11 attacks. (The future “fact-checker” offered no evidence to support her accusation.)}
> Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger
> 
> 
> 
> What I notice is we’re on a thread where almost 2 years later and thousands of posts and a multitude of rightards, some claiming tens of millions of votes were cast by illegal aliens......
> 
> *.... and not one of you has been able to find even one single illegal alien who voted in the 2016 election.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they not only found one or more they posted on this forum about it. You can't expect them to counter your lie every single time you emite it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How many did they find?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read, psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you take your own advice. You still don’t know what this thread is about.
Click to expand...



I suggest you find a new tactic - simply lying in the fact of overwhelming evidence only underscores the fact that you are a psychopath with no connection to objective reality.

It excites candycorn and other vermin with severe mental problems, but lying like this just makes normals view you  as scum, which of course you are.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Slyhunter said:


> Illegal Aliens Really Do Vote – a Lot
> California’'s illegal alien voting law is secession
> Noncitizens, Voting Violations and U.S. Elections | Federation for American Immigration Reform
> DACA Illegal Aliens Surged Hispanic Vote, Flipping GOP Counties Blue




Facts and reality don't matter to Fawn. He needs to protect illegal and fraudulent voting at any cost. His filthy party depends on it.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking lunatic.... your article doesn't say even one illegal alien voted.
> 
> Don't you ever get embarrassed by the nonsense you post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking liar
> 
> {
> A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.
> 
> Just Facts’ conclusions confront both sides in the illegal voting debate: those who say it happens a lot and those who say the problem nonexistent.}
> 
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> You DEPEND on voter fraud and promote it as if your life depended on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raving lunatic.... this thread is about *"illegal aliens"* voting in our elections. Nothing you're posting shows even one has. Calling me a liar when I'm accurately pointing out you're failing miserably to prove this thread is based on anything factual only serves to demonstrate just how crazy you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckwads  think you can do your clown dance and reality will just vanish.
> 
> Facts;
> 
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> You're not sane
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> California’'s illegal alien voting law is secession
> 
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> Psychopathic disorder such as you suffer from is mental illness.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why do you insist on continuing to make a complete fool of yourself?
> 
> Dumbfuck, the thread topic is “illegal aliens” voting. Not legal aliens voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Why do you think that just flat out lying in the face of MOUNTAINS of facts? Do you really think posting gifs will convince anyone smarter than rdean or candycorn that facts don't matter? You might want to check your tactics, psychopath.
> 
> You are desperate to protect election fraud, I get it. You rightfully view election fraud as the main means of electing democrats.
> 
> Open and honest elections are a death knell for you vile scum, and we all know it.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal Aliens Really Do Vote – a Lot
> California’'s illegal alien voting law is secession
> Noncitizens, Voting Violations and U.S. Elections | Federation for American Immigration Reform
> DACA Illegal Aliens Surged Hispanic Vote, Flipping GOP Counties Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts and reality don't matter to Fawn. He needs to protect illegal and fraudulent voting at any cost. His filthy party depends on it.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, that’s not a fact. It’s unscientific non-probability polling. Have someone explain to you what that means.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> they not only found one or more they posted on this forum about it. You can't expect them to counter your lie every single time you emite it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fawn thinks that lying is more powerful than documented fact. If he just SHOUTS his lies with hyperbolic cartoons, then reality is defeated.
> 
> Fawn is a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread topic is still about illegal aliens voting.
> 
> Let me know when you find your first one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> Let me know the first time you are truthful, about anything.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOL

You brain-dead cultists are a riot.

Now your idiocy, that has failed you to produce even one illegal alien voting, is now based on an editorial by an unnamed rightwingnut. 

Even worse for your insanity, is your editorial references Gregg Phillips, who was thoroughly debunked; first claiming some 3 million illegal aliens voted, but when pressed on his research, he pulls a Sarah Palin and says, _I’ll try to find some and git back to ya_. And just like Sarah Palin, *he never did*,  _you betcha!_ Even worse for Phillips, the organization he was associated with said they had never heard of him...

_*We at Votefraud.org and ElectionNightGatekeepers.com had never heard of Greg Phillips* when infowars.com carried that article circa November 14, 2016 reporting that Phillips had stated in a Twitter Tweet that, — claiming to having analyzed a database of 180 million voters, — 3 million illegal immigrants voted from Hillary Clinton.

more..._​
... then your unnamed rightwingnut editorial leans on Jesse Richman for research he had done in 2014. *What does Richman say...?*

_That was Richman's research, all right. The problem, says Richman, who identifies as a political moderate, is that the Trump administration's interpretation of his report is totally off. *"Trump and others have been misreading our research and exaggerating our results to make claims we don't think our research supports,"* Richman says. "I'm not sure why they continue to do it, but there’s not much I can do about that aside from set the record straight."

more..._​
... and even worse for Richman, his study was based off of the unscientific, non-probability online polling, performed by CCES and evaluated by Old Dominion. Aside from being an online poll, their responses to, are you in this country illegally and did you vote in an election, varied wildly from one election to the next, swinging from 6.4% to 2.2%; *because some of the same respondents*  who said they were non-citizens in 2008 switched their citizenship status on the online poll in 2010, utterly invalidating an already useless online poll...

_*Blame the Internet*

Even before Trump came along, Richman's research was the subject of controversy. The report, which he wrote about in The Washington Post with a fellow Old Dominion researcher, David Earnest, drew its conclusions from the results of the Cooperative Congressional Election Studies, an opt-in online survey of voter behavior. The researchers analyzed responses from citizens and noncitizens in 2008 and 2010 and checked them against existing voter files. What they found suggested that 6.4 percent of noncitizens voted in 2008, while 2.2 percent of them voted in 2010._​
... and even worse for fruitcakes like you, that still doesn’t speak to illegal aliens voting, *which is what this thread is about*, to which, you’ve identified exactly *ZERO* who did.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking liar
> 
> {
> A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.
> 
> Just Facts’ conclusions confront both sides in the illegal voting debate: those who say it happens a lot and those who say the problem nonexistent.}
> 
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> You DEPEND on voter fraud and promote it as if your life depended on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Raving lunatic.... this thread is about *"illegal aliens"* voting in our elections. Nothing you're posting shows even one has. Calling me a liar when I'm accurately pointing out you're failing miserably to prove this thread is based on anything factual only serves to demonstrate just how crazy you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckwads  think you can do your clown dance and reality will just vanish.
> 
> Facts;
> 
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> You're not sane
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> California’'s illegal alien voting law is secession
> 
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> Psychopathic disorder such as you suffer from is mental illness.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why do you insist on continuing to make a complete fool of yourself?
> 
> Dumbfuck, the thread topic is “illegal aliens” voting. Not legal aliens voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Why do you think that just flat out lying in the face of MOUNTAINS of facts? Do you really think posting gifs will convince anyone smarter than rdean or candycorn that facts don't matter? You might want to check your tactics, psychopath.
> 
> You are desperate to protect election fraud, I get it. You rightfully view election fraud as the main means of electing democrats.
> 
> Open and honest elections are a death knell for you vile scum, and we all know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
Click to expand...

1. the liberal media doesn't report on them so there are no articles naming individuals who have voted.
2. They don't get caught voting because they vote in areas where nobody is trying to catch them.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raving lunatic.... this thread is about *"illegal aliens"* voting in our elections. Nothing you're posting shows even one has. Calling me a liar when I'm accurately pointing out you're failing miserably to prove this thread is based on anything factual only serves to demonstrate just how crazy you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckwads  think you can do your clown dance and reality will just vanish.
> 
> Facts;
> 
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> You're not sane
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> California’'s illegal alien voting law is secession
> 
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> Psychopathic disorder such as you suffer from is mental illness.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why do you insist on continuing to make a complete fool of yourself?
> 
> Dumbfuck, the thread topic is “illegal aliens” voting. Not legal aliens voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Why do you think that just flat out lying in the face of MOUNTAINS of facts? Do you really think posting gifs will convince anyone smarter than rdean or candycorn that facts don't matter? You might want to check your tactics, psychopath.
> 
> You are desperate to protect election fraud, I get it. You rightfully view election fraud as the main means of electing democrats.
> 
> Open and honest elections are a death knell for you vile scum, and we all know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. the liberal media doesn't report on them so there are no articles naming individuals who have voted.
> 2. They don't get caught voting because they vote in areas where nobody is trying to catch them.
Click to expand...

Pure brain-dead nonsense.

1. There's also conservative media. None found there either.

2. Democrats and Republicans are stationed at polling locations.

According to morons like you, millions upon millions of illegal aliens voted in the last two elections, and these people, mostly uneducated and coming here to take menial jobs, have managed to evade capture by Republicans, conservatives, local law enforcement, state law enforcement, federal law enforcement, trump and his millions of cult followers.



How have so many millions of these 3rd worlders outsmarted you?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking liar
> 
> {
> A research group in New Jersey has taken a fresh look at postelection polling data and concluded that the number of noncitizens voting illegally in U.S. elections is likely far greater than previous estimates.
> 
> As many as 5.7 million noncitizens may have voted in the 2008 election, which put Barack Obama in the White House.
> 
> The research organization Just Facts, a widely cited, independent think tank led by self-described conservatives and libertarians, revealed its number-crunching in a report on national immigration.
> 
> Just Facts President James D. Agresti and his team looked at data from an extensive Harvard/YouGov study that every two years questions a sample size of tens of thousands of voters. Some acknowledge they are noncitizens and are thus ineligible to vote.
> 
> Just Facts’ conclusions confront both sides in the illegal voting debate: those who say it happens a lot and those who say the problem nonexistent.}
> 
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> You DEPEND on voter fraud and promote it as if your life depended on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Raving lunatic.... this thread is about *"illegal aliens"* voting in our elections. Nothing you're posting shows even one has. Calling me a liar when I'm accurately pointing out you're failing miserably to prove this thread is based on anything factual only serves to demonstrate just how crazy you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckwads  think you can do your clown dance and reality will just vanish.
> 
> Facts;
> 
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> You're not sane
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> California’'s illegal alien voting law is secession
> 
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> Psychopathic disorder such as you suffer from is mental illness.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why do you insist on continuing to make a complete fool of yourself?
> 
> Dumbfuck, the thread topic is “illegal aliens” voting. Not legal aliens voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Why do you think that just flat out lying in the face of MOUNTAINS of facts? Do you really think posting gifs will convince anyone smarter than rdean or candycorn that facts don't matter? You might want to check your tactics, psychopath.
> 
> You are desperate to protect election fraud, I get it. You rightfully view election fraud as the main means of electing democrats.
> 
> Open and honest elections are a death knell for you vile scum, and we all know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
Click to expand...



Oh look, a gif.

Well that makes all the facts I post vanish, doesn't it fucktard??


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckwads  think you can do your clown dance and reality will just vanish.
> 
> Facts;
> 
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> You're not sane
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> California’'s illegal alien voting law is secession
> 
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> Psychopathic disorder such as you suffer from is mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why do you insist on continuing to make a complete fool of yourself?
> 
> Dumbfuck, the thread topic is “illegal aliens” voting. Not legal aliens voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Why do you think that just flat out lying in the face of MOUNTAINS of facts? Do you really think posting gifs will convince anyone smarter than rdean or candycorn that facts don't matter? You might want to check your tactics, psychopath.
> 
> You are desperate to protect election fraud, I get it. You rightfully view election fraud as the main means of electing democrats.
> 
> Open and honest elections are a death knell for you vile scum, and we all know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. the liberal media doesn't report on them so there are no articles naming individuals who have voted.
> 2. They don't get caught voting because they vote in areas where nobody is trying to catch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure brain-dead nonsense.
> 
> 1. There's also conservative media. None found there either.
> 
> 2. Democrats and Republicans are stationed at polling locations.
> 
> According to morons like you, millions upon millions of illegal aliens voted in the last two elections, and these people, mostly uneducated and coming here to take menial jobs, have managed to evade capture by Republicans, conservatives, local law enforcement, state law enforcement, federal law enforcement, trump and his millions of cult followers.
> 
> 
> 
> How have so many millions of these 3rd worlders outsmarted you?
Click to expand...


Learn to read fucktard.

Dumbass lying bitch.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckwads  think you can do your clown dance and reality will just vanish.
> 
> Facts;
> 
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> You're not sane
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> California’'s illegal alien voting law is secession
> 
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> Psychopathic disorder such as you suffer from is mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why do you insist on continuing to make a complete fool of yourself?
> 
> Dumbfuck, the thread topic is “illegal aliens” voting. Not legal aliens voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Why do you think that just flat out lying in the face of MOUNTAINS of facts? Do you really think posting gifs will convince anyone smarter than rdean or candycorn that facts don't matter? You might want to check your tactics, psychopath.
> 
> You are desperate to protect election fraud, I get it. You rightfully view election fraud as the main means of electing democrats.
> 
> Open and honest elections are a death knell for you vile scum, and we all know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. the liberal media doesn't report on them so there are no articles naming individuals who have voted.
> 2. They don't get caught voting because they vote in areas where nobody is trying to catch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure brain-dead nonsense.
> 
> 1. There's also conservative media. None found there either.
> 
> 2. Democrats and Republicans are stationed at polling locations.
> 
> According to morons like you, millions upon millions of illegal aliens voted in the last two elections, and these people, mostly uneducated and coming here to take menial jobs, have managed to evade capture by Republicans, conservatives, local law enforcement, state law enforcement, federal law enforcement, trump and his millions of cult followers.
> 
> 
> 
> How have so many millions of these 3rd worlders outsmarted you?
Click to expand...


Fuck off loser.

If you lack the intellect to even approach what is presented you are not worthy of responses more than "fuck off, you lying bitch."


----------



## easyt65

CALIFORNIA
TEXAS
FLORIDA
...who will be exposed in 2020?


----------



## Uncensored2008

easyt65 said:


> CALIFORNIA
> TEXAS
> FLORIDA
> ...who will be exposed in 2020?



Whoever is exposed, Fawn will flat out lie about it.


----------



## easyt65

Uncensored2008 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CALIFORNIA
> TEXAS
> FLORIDA
> ...who will be exposed in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever is exposed, Fawn will flat out lie about it.
Click to expand...

all snowflakas will.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raving lunatic.... this thread is about *"illegal aliens"* voting in our elections. Nothing you're posting shows even one has. Calling me a liar when I'm accurately pointing out you're failing miserably to prove this thread is based on anything factual only serves to demonstrate just how crazy you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckwads  think you can do your clown dance and reality will just vanish.
> 
> Facts;
> 
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> You're not sane
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> California’'s illegal alien voting law is secession
> 
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> Psychopathic disorder such as you suffer from is mental illness.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why do you insist on continuing to make a complete fool of yourself?
> 
> Dumbfuck, the thread topic is “illegal aliens” voting. Not legal aliens voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Why do you think that just flat out lying in the face of MOUNTAINS of facts? Do you really think posting gifs will convince anyone smarter than rdean or candycorn that facts don't matter? You might want to check your tactics, psychopath.
> 
> You are desperate to protect election fraud, I get it. You rightfully view election fraud as the main means of electing democrats.
> 
> Open and honest elections are a death knell for you vile scum, and we all know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, a gif.
> 
> Well that makes all the facts I post vanish, doesn't it fucktard??
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You don’t post facts.

You post nonsense. Like an unscientific online poll which doesn’t even pertain to the thread topic.

And speaking of the thread topic, you still can’t find one single illegal alien who voted in either of the last two national elections. Now THAT is a fact.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why do you insist on continuing to make a complete fool of yourself?
> 
> Dumbfuck, the thread topic is “illegal aliens” voting. Not legal aliens voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Why do you think that just flat out lying in the face of MOUNTAINS of facts? Do you really think posting gifs will convince anyone smarter than rdean or candycorn that facts don't matter? You might want to check your tactics, psychopath.
> 
> You are desperate to protect election fraud, I get it. You rightfully view election fraud as the main means of electing democrats.
> 
> Open and honest elections are a death knell for you vile scum, and we all know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. the liberal media doesn't report on them so there are no articles naming individuals who have voted.
> 2. They don't get caught voting because they vote in areas where nobody is trying to catch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure brain-dead nonsense.
> 
> 1. There's also conservative media. None found there either.
> 
> 2. Democrats and Republicans are stationed at polling locations.
> 
> According to morons like you, millions upon millions of illegal aliens voted in the last two elections, and these people, mostly uneducated and coming here to take menial jobs, have managed to evade capture by Republicans, conservatives, local law enforcement, state law enforcement, federal law enforcement, trump and his millions of cult followers.
> 
> 
> 
> How have so many millions of these 3rd worlders outsmarted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn to read fucktard.
> 
> Dumbass lying bitch.
Click to expand...

Aww, poor baby.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why do you insist on continuing to make a complete fool of yourself?
> 
> Dumbfuck, the thread topic is “illegal aliens” voting. Not legal aliens voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Why do you think that just flat out lying in the face of MOUNTAINS of facts? Do you really think posting gifs will convince anyone smarter than rdean or candycorn that facts don't matter? You might want to check your tactics, psychopath.
> 
> You are desperate to protect election fraud, I get it. You rightfully view election fraud as the main means of electing democrats.
> 
> Open and honest elections are a death knell for you vile scum, and we all know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. the liberal media doesn't report on them so there are no articles naming individuals who have voted.
> 2. They don't get caught voting because they vote in areas where nobody is trying to catch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure brain-dead nonsense.
> 
> 1. There's also conservative media. None found there either.
> 
> 2. Democrats and Republicans are stationed at polling locations.
> 
> According to morons like you, millions upon millions of illegal aliens voted in the last two elections, and these people, mostly uneducated and coming here to take menial jobs, have managed to evade capture by Republicans, conservatives, local law enforcement, state law enforcement, federal law enforcement, trump and his millions of cult followers.
> 
> 
> 
> How have so many millions of these 3rd worlders outsmarted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off loser.
> 
> If you lack the intellect to even approach what is presented you are not worthy of responses more than "fuck off, you lying bitch."
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You’re presenting bullshit, Zippy. You wanna present reality? Post the name of even one illegal alien who voted in the last election......


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckwads  think you can do your clown dance and reality will just vanish.
> 
> Facts;
> 
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> You're not sane
> Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated
> 
> California’'s illegal alien voting law is secession
> 
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> You're a lying fuck
> Psychopathic disorder such as you suffer from is mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why do you insist on continuing to make a complete fool of yourself?
> 
> Dumbfuck, the thread topic is “illegal aliens” voting. Not legal aliens voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Why do you think that just flat out lying in the face of MOUNTAINS of facts? Do you really think posting gifs will convince anyone smarter than rdean or candycorn that facts don't matter? You might want to check your tactics, psychopath.
> 
> You are desperate to protect election fraud, I get it. You rightfully view election fraud as the main means of electing democrats.
> 
> Open and honest elections are a death knell for you vile scum, and we all know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, a gif.
> 
> Well that makes all the facts I post vanish, doesn't it fucktard??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don’t post facts.
> 
> You post nonsense. Like an unscientific online poll which doesn’t even pertain to the thread topic.
> 
> And speaking of the thread topic, you still can’t find one single illegal alien who voted in either of the last two national elections. Now THAT is a fact.
Click to expand...




Lying fuck.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Why do you think that just flat out lying in the face of MOUNTAINS of facts? Do you really think posting gifs will convince anyone smarter than rdean or candycorn that facts don't matter? You might want to check your tactics, psychopath.
> 
> You are desperate to protect election fraud, I get it. You rightfully view election fraud as the main means of electing democrats.
> 
> Open and honest elections are a death knell for you vile scum, and we all know it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. the liberal media doesn't report on them so there are no articles naming individuals who have voted.
> 2. They don't get caught voting because they vote in areas where nobody is trying to catch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure brain-dead nonsense.
> 
> 1. There's also conservative media. None found there either.
> 
> 2. Democrats and Republicans are stationed at polling locations.
> 
> According to morons like you, millions upon millions of illegal aliens voted in the last two elections, and these people, mostly uneducated and coming here to take menial jobs, have managed to evade capture by Republicans, conservatives, local law enforcement, state law enforcement, federal law enforcement, trump and his millions of cult followers.
> 
> 
> 
> How have so many millions of these 3rd worlders outsmarted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn to read fucktard.
> 
> Dumbass lying bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, poor baby.
Click to expand...




Lying fuck.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Why do you think that just flat out lying in the face of MOUNTAINS of facts? Do you really think posting gifs will convince anyone smarter than rdean or candycorn that facts don't matter? You might want to check your tactics, psychopath.
> 
> You are desperate to protect election fraud, I get it. You rightfully view election fraud as the main means of electing democrats.
> 
> Open and honest elections are a death knell for you vile scum, and we all know it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. the liberal media doesn't report on them so there are no articles naming individuals who have voted.
> 2. They don't get caught voting because they vote in areas where nobody is trying to catch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure brain-dead nonsense.
> 
> 1. There's also conservative media. None found there either.
> 
> 2. Democrats and Republicans are stationed at polling locations.
> 
> According to morons like you, millions upon millions of illegal aliens voted in the last two elections, and these people, mostly uneducated and coming here to take menial jobs, have managed to evade capture by Republicans, conservatives, local law enforcement, state law enforcement, federal law enforcement, trump and his millions of cult followers.
> 
> 
> 
> How have so many millions of these 3rd worlders outsmarted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off loser.
> 
> If you lack the intellect to even approach what is presented you are not worthy of responses more than "fuck off, you lying bitch."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re presenting bullshit, Zippy. You wanna present reality? Post the name of even one illegal alien who voted in the last election......
Click to expand...




Lying fuck.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why do you insist on continuing to make a complete fool of yourself?
> 
> Dumbfuck, the thread topic is “illegal aliens” voting. Not legal aliens voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Why do you think that just flat out lying in the face of MOUNTAINS of facts? Do you really think posting gifs will convince anyone smarter than rdean or candycorn that facts don't matter? You might want to check your tactics, psychopath.
> 
> You are desperate to protect election fraud, I get it. You rightfully view election fraud as the main means of electing democrats.
> 
> Open and honest elections are a death knell for you vile scum, and we all know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, a gif.
> 
> Well that makes all the facts I post vanish, doesn't it fucktard??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don’t post facts.
> 
> You post nonsense. Like an unscientific online poll which doesn’t even pertain to the thread topic.
> 
> And speaking of the thread topic, you still can’t find one single illegal alien who voted in either of the last two national elections. Now THAT is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
Click to expand...

Prove me wrong... post the names of even just a few  illegal aliens who voted in either of the last two elections.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. the liberal media doesn't report on them so there are no articles naming individuals who have voted.
> 2. They don't get caught voting because they vote in areas where nobody is trying to catch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure brain-dead nonsense.
> 
> 1. There's also conservative media. None found there either.
> 
> 2. Democrats and Republicans are stationed at polling locations.
> 
> According to morons like you, millions upon millions of illegal aliens voted in the last two elections, and these people, mostly uneducated and coming here to take menial jobs, have managed to evade capture by Republicans, conservatives, local law enforcement, state law enforcement, federal law enforcement, trump and his millions of cult followers.
> 
> 
> 
> How have so many millions of these 3rd worlders outsmarted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn to read fucktard.
> 
> Dumbass lying bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, poor baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
Click to expand...

Prove me wrong... post the names of even just a few illegal aliens who voted in either of the last two elections.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. the liberal media doesn't report on them so there are no articles naming individuals who have voted.
> 2. They don't get caught voting because they vote in areas where nobody is trying to catch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure brain-dead nonsense.
> 
> 1. There's also conservative media. None found there either.
> 
> 2. Democrats and Republicans are stationed at polling locations.
> 
> According to morons like you, millions upon millions of illegal aliens voted in the last two elections, and these people, mostly uneducated and coming here to take menial jobs, have managed to evade capture by Republicans, conservatives, local law enforcement, state law enforcement, federal law enforcement, trump and his millions of cult followers.
> 
> 
> 
> How have so many millions of these 3rd worlders outsmarted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off loser.
> 
> If you lack the intellect to even approach what is presented you are not worthy of responses more than "fuck off, you lying bitch."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re presenting bullshit, Zippy. You wanna present reality? Post the name of even one illegal alien who voted in the last election......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
Click to expand...

Prove me wrong... post the names of even just a few illegal aliens who voted in either of the last two elections.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Why do you think that just flat out lying in the face of MOUNTAINS of facts? Do you really think posting gifs will convince anyone smarter than rdean or candycorn that facts don't matter? You might want to check your tactics, psychopath.
> 
> You are desperate to protect election fraud, I get it. You rightfully view election fraud as the main means of electing democrats.
> 
> Open and honest elections are a death knell for you vile scum, and we all know it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, a gif.
> 
> Well that makes all the facts I post vanish, doesn't it fucktard??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don’t post facts.
> 
> You post nonsense. Like an unscientific online poll which doesn’t even pertain to the thread topic.
> 
> And speaking of the thread topic, you still can’t find one single illegal alien who voted in either of the last two national elections. Now THAT is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove me wrong... post the names of even just a few  illegal aliens who voted in either of the last two elections.
Click to expand...


Already did, a dozen times.



Lying fuck


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. the liberal media doesn't report on them so there are no articles naming individuals who have voted.
> 2. They don't get caught voting because they vote in areas where nobody is trying to catch them.
> 
> 
> 
> Pure brain-dead nonsense.
> 
> 1. There's also conservative media. None found there either.
> 
> 2. Democrats and Republicans are stationed at polling locations.
> 
> According to morons like you, millions upon millions of illegal aliens voted in the last two elections, and these people, mostly uneducated and coming here to take menial jobs, have managed to evade capture by Republicans, conservatives, local law enforcement, state law enforcement, federal law enforcement, trump and his millions of cult followers.
> 
> 
> 
> How have so many millions of these 3rd worlders outsmarted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn to read fucktard.
> 
> Dumbass lying bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, poor baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove me wrong... post the names of even just a few illegal aliens who voted in either of the last two elections.
Click to expand...


Already did.



Lying fuck


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. the liberal media doesn't report on them so there are no articles naming individuals who have voted.
> 2. They don't get caught voting because they vote in areas where nobody is trying to catch them.
> 
> 
> 
> Pure brain-dead nonsense.
> 
> 1. There's also conservative media. None found there either.
> 
> 2. Democrats and Republicans are stationed at polling locations.
> 
> According to morons like you, millions upon millions of illegal aliens voted in the last two elections, and these people, mostly uneducated and coming here to take menial jobs, have managed to evade capture by Republicans, conservatives, local law enforcement, state law enforcement, federal law enforcement, trump and his millions of cult followers.
> 
> 
> 
> How have so many millions of these 3rd worlders outsmarted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off loser.
> 
> If you lack the intellect to even approach what is presented you are not worthy of responses more than "fuck off, you lying bitch."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re presenting bullshit, Zippy. You wanna present reality? Post the name of even one illegal alien who voted in the last election......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove me wrong... post the names of even just a few illegal aliens who voted in either of the last two elections.
Click to expand...



DERP

Lying fuck


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fruitcake, if I’m the one lying here, and not you, how come you still can’t name one single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, a gif.
> 
> Well that makes all the facts I post vanish, doesn't it fucktard??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don’t post facts.
> 
> You post nonsense. Like an unscientific online poll which doesn’t even pertain to the thread topic.
> 
> And speaking of the thread topic, you still can’t find one single illegal alien who voted in either of the last two national elections. Now THAT is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove me wrong... post the names of even just a few  illegal aliens who voted in either of the last two elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already did, a dozen times.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
Click to expand...

Liar, you never named even one. All you did was post unsubstantiated claims that millions did.


----------



## basquebromance

Let’s be clear: Voter suppression is real

This is the next battle for our democracy, one where all eligible citizens can have their say about the vision we want for our country. We must reject the cynicism that says allowing every eligible vote to be cast and counted is a power grab

In his SOTU address, Trump avoided making false claims about noncitizens voting en masse, as he has been wont to do in past speeches. Nor did he say anything about one of his favorite issues, voter fraud. But just last week he amplified a likely false claim of rampant voter fraud by Latino immigrants in Texas.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, a gif.
> 
> Well that makes all the facts I post vanish, doesn't it fucktard??
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don’t post facts.
> 
> You post nonsense. Like an unscientific online poll which doesn’t even pertain to the thread topic.
> 
> And speaking of the thread topic, you still can’t find one single illegal alien who voted in either of the last two national elections. Now THAT is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove me wrong... post the names of even just a few  illegal aliens who voted in either of the last two elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already did, a dozen times.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, you never named even one. All you did was post unsubstantiated claims that millions did.
Click to expand...




Lying fuck


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don’t post facts.
> 
> You post nonsense. Like an unscientific online poll which doesn’t even pertain to the thread topic.
> 
> And speaking of the thread topic, you still can’t find one single illegal alien who voted in either of the last two national elections. Now THAT is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove me wrong... post the names of even just a few  illegal aliens who voted in either of the last two elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already did, a dozen times.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, you never named even one. All you did was post unsubstantiated claims that millions did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You’re fucking deranged, gramps. The proof of that is in this thread where you call me a liar for pointing out you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections; when you call me a liar because you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong... post the names of even just a few  illegal aliens who voted in either of the last two elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already did, a dozen times.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, you never named even one. All you did was post unsubstantiated claims that millions did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re fucking deranged, gramps. The proof of that is in this thread where you call me a liar for pointing out you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections; when you call me a liar because you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections.
Click to expand...




Lying fuck


----------



## Desperado

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
Click to expand...

I want some of what you are smoking


----------



## PoliticalChic

Desperado said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want some of what you are smoking
Click to expand...



Sometimes you wonder just how stupid, or dishonest, they can be.

Then, you see posts like that and see it's unlimited.


----------



## Desperado

PoliticalChic said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want some of what you are smoking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you wonder just how stupid, or dishonest, they can be.
> 
> Then, you see posts like that and see it's unlimited.
Click to expand...

 I know,  You see some of the responses and it explains how some of these democrats get elected.  The voters are even more stupid than the people they voted for,


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong... post the names of even just a few  illegal aliens who voted in either of the last two elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, a dozen times.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, you never named even one. All you did was post unsubstantiated claims that millions did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re fucking deranged, gramps. The proof of that is in this thread where you call me a liar for pointing out you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections; when you call me a liar because you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
Click to expand...

You can cry, “liar,” all you want, ya senile old fool; there still isn’t a post from you naming even one illegal alien who voted in either of the last two elections.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, a dozen times.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you never named even one. All you did was post unsubstantiated claims that millions did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re fucking deranged, gramps. The proof of that is in this thread where you call me a liar for pointing out you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections; when you call me a liar because you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cry, “liar,” all you want, ya senile old fool; there still isn’t a post from you naming even one illegal alien who voted in either of the last two elections.
Click to expand...


Anyone here can read the thread and see the dozens of links and cites,

You're an idiot and not worthy of response.

Lying fuck.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you never named even one. All you did was post unsubstantiated claims that millions did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re fucking deranged, gramps. The proof of that is in this thread where you call me a liar for pointing out you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections; when you call me a liar because you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cry, “liar,” all you want, ya senile old fool; there still isn’t a post from you naming even one illegal alien who voted in either of the last two elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone here can read the thread and see the dozens of links and cites,
> 
> You're an idiot and not worthy of response.
> 
> Lying fuck.
Click to expand...

And anyone who does that will see you have not posted one single name of an illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re fucking deranged, gramps. The proof of that is in this thread where you call me a liar for pointing out you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections; when you call me a liar because you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cry, “liar,” all you want, ya senile old fool; there still isn’t a post from you naming even one illegal alien who voted in either of the last two elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone here can read the thread and see the dozens of links and cites,
> 
> You're an idiot and not worthy of response.
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And anyone who does that will see you have not posted one single name of an illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections.
Click to expand...




Lying fuck.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong... post the names of even just a few  illegal aliens who voted in either of the last two elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already did, a dozen times.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, you never named even one. All you did was post unsubstantiated claims that millions did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re fucking deranged, gramps. The proof of that is in this thread where you call me a liar for pointing out you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections; when you call me a liar because you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections.
Click to expand...

*Illegal alien arrested, charged with voter fraud*

LAKE COUNTY, Ill. - An illegal alien from the Philippines was arrested Thursday morning on a felony complaint charging her with 17 counts related to voter fraud in Lake County. The state charges resulted from a joint investigation conducted by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement's (ICE) Homeland Security Investigations (HSI) and the Lake County State's Attorneys Office. U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) also provided assistance.

Maria Azada, 53, of Grayslake, Ill., was arrested March 17 by ICE HSI agents and a Lake County State's Attorneys special investigator. Azada faces 17 felony counts in Lake County Circuit Court of perjury, mutilation of election materials, and tampering with voting machines in connection with illegal voting by a non-U.S. citizen.

Illegal alien arrested, charged with voter fraud

*19 Illegal Aliens Charged with Voting Illegally in 2016*
*19 Illegal Aliens Charged with Voting Illegally in 2016*

*A federal grand jury in Wilmington charged the following foreign nationals with falsely claiming U.S. citizenship to register to vote in North Carolina, and also with unlawfully voting. If convicted, these individuals face maximum penalties of six years in federal prison, a $350,000 fine, and a term of supervised release.*

*Democrats have a vested interest in making sure the extent of vote fraud in the U.S. goes un-investigated., because that is how they win elections. They cheat. And they don’t want that uncovered.



*


----------



## Uncensored2008

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong... post the names of even just a few  illegal aliens who voted in either of the last two elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, a dozen times.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, you never named even one. All you did was post unsubstantiated claims that millions did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re fucking deranged, gramps. The proof of that is in this thread where you call me a liar for pointing out you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections; when you call me a liar because you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Illegal alien arrested, charged with voter fraud*
> 
> LAKE COUNTY, Ill. - An illegal alien from the Philippines was arrested Thursday morning on a felony complaint charging her with 17 counts related to voter fraud in Lake County. The state charges resulted from a joint investigation conducted by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement's (ICE) Homeland Security Investigations (HSI) and the Lake County State's Attorneys Office. U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) also provided assistance.
> 
> Maria Azada, 53, of Grayslake, Ill., was arrested March 17 by ICE HSI agents and a Lake County State's Attorneys special investigator. Azada faces 17 felony counts in Lake County Circuit Court of perjury, mutilation of election materials, and tampering with voting machines in connection with illegal voting by a non-U.S. citizen.
> 
> Illegal alien arrested, charged with voter fraud
> 
> *19 Illegal Aliens Charged with Voting Illegally in 2016*
> *19 Illegal Aliens Charged with Voting Illegally in 2016*
> 
> *A federal grand jury in Wilmington charged the following foreign nationals with falsely claiming U.S. citizenship to register to vote in North Carolina, and also with unlawfully voting. If convicted, these individuals face maximum penalties of six years in federal prison, a $350,000 fine, and a term of supervised release.*
> 
> *Democrats have a vested interest in making sure the extent of vote fraud in the U.S. goes un-investigated., because that is how they win elections. They cheat. And they don’t want that uncovered.*
Click to expand...



Thank you.

Don't bother with fawn though, he'll just lie about what you posted.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re fucking deranged, gramps. The proof of that is in this thread where you call me a liar for pointing out you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections; when you call me a liar because you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cry, “liar,” all you want, ya senile old fool; there still isn’t a post from you naming even one illegal alien who voted in either of the last two elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone here can read the thread and see the dozens of links and cites,
> 
> You're an idiot and not worthy of response.
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And anyone who does that will see you have not posted one single name of an illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
Click to expand...

And yet, you still can't name one.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong... post the names of even just a few  illegal aliens who voted in either of the last two elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, a dozen times.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar, you never named even one. All you did was post unsubstantiated claims that millions did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re fucking deranged, gramps. The proof of that is in this thread where you call me a liar for pointing out you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections; when you call me a liar because you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Illegal alien arrested, charged with voter fraud*
> 
> LAKE COUNTY, Ill. - An illegal alien from the Philippines was arrested Thursday morning on a felony complaint charging her with 17 counts related to voter fraud in Lake County. The state charges resulted from a joint investigation conducted by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement's (ICE) Homeland Security Investigations (HSI) and the Lake County State's Attorneys Office. U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) also provided assistance.
> 
> Maria Azada, 53, of Grayslake, Ill., was arrested March 17 by ICE HSI agents and a Lake County State's Attorneys special investigator. Azada faces 17 felony counts in Lake County Circuit Court of perjury, mutilation of election materials, and tampering with voting machines in connection with illegal voting by a non-U.S. citizen.
> 
> Illegal alien arrested, charged with voter fraud
> 
> *19 Illegal Aliens Charged with Voting Illegally in 2016*
> *19 Illegal Aliens Charged with Voting Illegally in 2016*
> 
> *A federal grand jury in Wilmington charged the following foreign nationals with falsely claiming U.S. citizenship to register to vote in North Carolina, and also with unlawfully voting. If convicted, these individuals face maximum penalties of six years in federal prison, a $350,000 fine, and a term of supervised release.*
> 
> *Democrats have a vested interest in making sure the extent of vote fraud in the U.S. goes un-investigated., because that is how they win elections. They cheat. And they don’t want that uncovered.*
Click to expand...

Rightarded fake news. None of them were identified as illegal immigrants...

19 foreign nationals indicted for illegally voting in 2016 elections


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> 
> 
> You can cry, “liar,” all you want, ya senile old fool; there still isn’t a post from you naming even one illegal alien who voted in either of the last two elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone here can read the thread and see the dozens of links and cites,
> 
> You're an idiot and not worthy of response.
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And anyone who does that will see you have not posted one single name of an illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you still can't name one.
Click to expand...


Lie some more, Lying fuck.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, a dozen times.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you never named even one. All you did was post unsubstantiated claims that millions did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re fucking deranged, gramps. The proof of that is in this thread where you call me a liar for pointing out you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections; when you call me a liar because you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Illegal alien arrested, charged with voter fraud*
> 
> LAKE COUNTY, Ill. - An illegal alien from the Philippines was arrested Thursday morning on a felony complaint charging her with 17 counts related to voter fraud in Lake County. The state charges resulted from a joint investigation conducted by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement's (ICE) Homeland Security Investigations (HSI) and the Lake County State's Attorneys Office. U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) also provided assistance.
> 
> Maria Azada, 53, of Grayslake, Ill., was arrested March 17 by ICE HSI agents and a Lake County State's Attorneys special investigator. Azada faces 17 felony counts in Lake County Circuit Court of perjury, mutilation of election materials, and tampering with voting machines in connection with illegal voting by a non-U.S. citizen.
> 
> Illegal alien arrested, charged with voter fraud
> 
> *19 Illegal Aliens Charged with Voting Illegally in 2016*
> *19 Illegal Aliens Charged with Voting Illegally in 2016*
> 
> *A federal grand jury in Wilmington charged the following foreign nationals with falsely claiming U.S. citizenship to register to vote in North Carolina, and also with unlawfully voting. If convicted, these individuals face maximum penalties of six years in federal prison, a $350,000 fine, and a term of supervised release.*
> 
> *Democrats have a vested interest in making sure the extent of vote fraud in the U.S. goes un-investigated., because that is how they win elections. They cheat. And they don’t want that uncovered.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rightarded fake news. None of them were identified as illegal immigrants...
> 
> 19 foreign nationals indicted for illegally voting in 2016 elections
Click to expand...


Stupid fuck, as well as lying fuck.

You're worthless, even for a hack.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can cry, “liar,” all you want, ya senile old fool; there still isn’t a post from you naming even one illegal alien who voted in either of the last two elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here can read the thread and see the dozens of links and cites,
> 
> You're an idiot and not worthy of response.
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And anyone who does that will see you have not posted one single name of an illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you still can't name one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lie some more, Lying fuck.
Click to expand...

LOL

Dumbfuck, everyone here sees you’re a raving lunatic, calling me a liar even though I accurately point out you can’t name one single illegal alien who voted.

Even Slyhunter tried throwing you a lifeline out of pity, for which you graciously thanked him because even you know you’re drowning. Unfortunately for you, it turned out to be an anchor.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you never named even one. All you did was post unsubstantiated claims that millions did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You’re fucking deranged, gramps. The proof of that is in this thread where you call me a liar for pointing out you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections; when you call me a liar because you haven’t named a single illegal alien who voted in the last 2 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Illegal alien arrested, charged with voter fraud*
> 
> LAKE COUNTY, Ill. - An illegal alien from the Philippines was arrested Thursday morning on a felony complaint charging her with 17 counts related to voter fraud in Lake County. The state charges resulted from a joint investigation conducted by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement's (ICE) Homeland Security Investigations (HSI) and the Lake County State's Attorneys Office. U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) also provided assistance.
> 
> Maria Azada, 53, of Grayslake, Ill., was arrested March 17 by ICE HSI agents and a Lake County State's Attorneys special investigator. Azada faces 17 felony counts in Lake County Circuit Court of perjury, mutilation of election materials, and tampering with voting machines in connection with illegal voting by a non-U.S. citizen.
> 
> Illegal alien arrested, charged with voter fraud
> 
> *19 Illegal Aliens Charged with Voting Illegally in 2016*
> *19 Illegal Aliens Charged with Voting Illegally in 2016*
> 
> *A federal grand jury in Wilmington charged the following foreign nationals with falsely claiming U.S. citizenship to register to vote in North Carolina, and also with unlawfully voting. If convicted, these individuals face maximum penalties of six years in federal prison, a $350,000 fine, and a term of supervised release.*
> 
> *Democrats have a vested interest in making sure the extent of vote fraud in the U.S. goes un-investigated., because that is how they win elections. They cheat. And they don’t want that uncovered.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rightarded fake news. None of them were identified as illegal immigrants...
> 
> 19 foreign nationals indicted for illegally voting in 2016 elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid fuck, as well as lying fuck.
> 
> You're worthless, even for a hack.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Great, if I’m lying, quote where this link says even one of them were here illegally...

19 foreign nationals indicted for illegally voting in 2016 elections


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here can read the thread and see the dozens of links and cites,
> 
> You're an idiot and not worthy of response.
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone who does that will see you have not posted one single name of an illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you still can't name one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lie some more, Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, everyone here sees you’re a raving lunatic, calling me a liar even though I accurately point out you can’t name one single illegal alien who voted.
> 
> Even Slyhunter tried throwing you a lifeline out of pity, for which you graciously thanked him because even you know you’re drowning. Unfortunately for you, it turned out to be an anchor.
Click to expand...




Lying fuck.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone who does that will see you have not posted one single name of an illegal alien who voted in either of the last 2 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you still can't name one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lie some more, Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, everyone here sees you’re a raving lunatic, calling me a liar even though I accurately point out you can’t name one single illegal alien who voted.
> 
> Even Slyhunter tried throwing you a lifeline out of pity, for which you graciously thanked him because even you know you’re drowning. Unfortunately for you, it turned out to be an anchor.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
Click to expand...

Still waiting for you to post the name of one single illegal alien who voted......


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you still can't name one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lie some more, Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, everyone here sees you’re a raving lunatic, calling me a liar even though I accurately point out you can’t name one single illegal alien who voted.
> 
> Even Slyhunter tried throwing you a lifeline out of pity, for which you graciously thanked him because even you know you’re drowning. Unfortunately for you, it turned out to be an anchor.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post the name of one single illegal alien who voted......
Click to expand...

I already did. I posted a link that showed 9 of them voted. Fuck you!


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you still can't name one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie some more, Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, everyone here sees you’re a raving lunatic, calling me a liar even though I accurately point out you can’t name one single illegal alien who voted.
> 
> Even Slyhunter tried throwing you a lifeline out of pity, for which you graciously thanked him because even you know you’re drowning. Unfortunately for you, it turned out to be an anchor.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post the name of one single illegal alien who voted......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. I posted a link that showed 9 of them voted. Fuck you!
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You poor thing, none of them were illegal aliens... 

19 foreign nationals indicted for illegally voting in 2016 elections


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Noncitizen Voting Called ‘Next Battle Space’ in Fight for Election Integrity*
The “next battle space,” former Justice Department lawyer J. Christian Adams  said, involves illegal immigrants who acquire driver’s licenses that enable them to become registered voters.

 ...focus their attention on where the left now operates, he said.

“The next battle space is alien registration,” Adams said.

The federal “motor voter” law requires state motor vehicle agencies to offer voter registration forms when residents apply for a driver’s license. The law also requires other social service agencies to offer voter registration forms to applicants who seek health and welfare benefits.

As part of the process, applicants are asked to check a box on the voter registration form to indicate whether they are citizens.

Checking a box is a “flawed system,” Adams said, because “states are not checking for citizenship.”
Noncitizen Voter Registration Called ‘Next Battle Space’




This is exactly what I said when this thread began.

Everyone......even lying low-lives.....know it is the truth.


----------



## danielpalos

Another expensive and fake right wing problem due to bigotry.  How much is right wing bigotry going to continue to cost us.  There is no immigration clause in our federal Constitution and we should have no illegal problem simply Because all foreign nationals in the US should be federally identified with our naturalization clause.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"...Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen....tens of thousands of families are crossing the border illegally every month, straining resources. Last month, there were more than 76,000 migrants apprehended —,,,"
Homeland Security Chief Faces Questioning From Democrats


Happy days for Democrats.....something like a million a year.........and for how many years has this gone on?


----------



## The Original Tree

PoliticalChic said:


> "...Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen....tens of thousands of families are crossing the border illegally every month, straining resources. Last month, there were more than 76,000 migrants apprehended —,,,"
> Homeland Security Chief Faces Questioning From Democrats
> 
> 
> Happy days for Democrats.....something like a million a year.........and for how many years has this gone on?


*Didn't some Unhinged DemNazi LibTard in Congress actually insult Nielsen and call her a Liar after she dropped all those statistics on them?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

The Original Tree said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen....tens of thousands of families are crossing the border illegally every month, straining resources. Last month, there were more than 76,000 migrants apprehended —,,,"
> Homeland Security Chief Faces Questioning From Democrats
> 
> 
> Happy days for Democrats.....something like a million a year.........and for how many years has this gone on?
> 
> 
> 
> *Didn't some Unhinged DemNazi LibTard in Congress actually insult Nielsen and call her a Liar after she dropped all those statistics on them?*
Click to expand...



Kathleen Rice? Bennie Thompson?


----------



## The Original Tree

Not sure.  I heard a quick sound bite on it in the radio one time and never again after that.





PoliticalChic said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen....tens of thousands of families are crossing the border illegally every month, straining resources. Last month, there were more than 76,000 migrants apprehended —,,,"
> Homeland Security Chief Faces Questioning From Democrats
> 
> 
> Happy days for Democrats.....something like a million a year.........and for how many years has this gone on?
> 
> 
> 
> *Didn't some Unhinged DemNazi LibTard in Congress actually insult Nielsen and call her a Liar after she dropped all those statistics on them?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kathleen Rice? Bennie Thompson?
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Noncitizen Voting Called ‘Next Battle Space’ in Fight for Election Integrity*
> The “next battle space,” former Justice Department lawyer J. Christian Adams  said, involves illegal immigrants who acquire driver’s licenses that enable them to become registered voters.
> 
> ...focus their attention on where the left now operates, he said.
> 
> “The next battle space is alien registration,” Adams said.
> 
> The federal “motor voter” law requires state motor vehicle agencies to offer voter registration forms when residents apply for a driver’s license. The law also requires other social service agencies to offer voter registration forms to applicants who seek health and welfare benefits.
> 
> As part of the process, applicants are asked to check a box on the voter registration form to indicate whether they are citizens.
> 
> Checking a box is a “flawed system,” Adams said, because “states are not checking for citizenship.”
> Noncitizen Voter Registration Called ‘Next Battle Space’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I said when this thread began.
> 
> Everyone......even lying low-lives.....know it is the truth.


Nope. States like California are producing special driver's licenses which can be used to drive a car legally while not being able to vote in a federal election. You've been shown this 100 times -- you just can't stop lying.


----------



## Slyhunter

danielpalos said:


> Another expensive and fake right wing problem due to bigotry.  How much is right wing bigotry going to continue to cost us.  There is no immigration clause in our federal Constitution and we should have no illegal problem simply Because all foreign nationals in the US should be federally identified with our naturalization clause.


Daniel you should be deported.


----------



## RandomPoster




----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## danielpalos

Slyhunter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another expensive and fake right wing problem due to bigotry.  How much is right wing bigotry going to continue to cost us.  There is no immigration clause in our federal Constitution and we should have no illegal problem simply Because all foreign nationals in the US should be federally identified with our naturalization clause.
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel you should be deported.
Click to expand...

_infidels_, _protestants_, and _renegades_ to our supreme law of the land, should go first.


----------



## danielpalos

RandomPoster said:


>


Our welfare clause is General and we have a Commerce Clause.

Only lousy capitalists lose money on border policy.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


>


free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work, vote blue and not red!


----------



## PoliticalChic

I have regularly pointed out what liars and low-lives the Liberals/Democrats are who have infested this thread to claim...'ohhhh, no....no illegals vote,..and Democrats don't aim for illegal to vote....and that motor-voter thing isn't to get illegals voting....."

Scummy, low-life lying Liberals.



Well....I've been proven right again....what is that....100% accuracy on my part?


*"House Votes to Allow Illegal Immigrants to Vote
House Democrats have voted to allow illegal immigrants the right to vote.


The Washington Times reports HR 1 defends localities which allow illegal immigrants to vote in local elections. Non-citizens are still barred from voting in federal elections.

The measure passed 228-197 though is sure to face opposition in the GOP controlled Senate."*
House Votes to Allow Illegal Immigrants to Vote | WLS-AM 890 | WLS-AM
*


*
Democrats on the march, as is the case with Fifth Columns, to end America.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Illegal immigrants cited in theft of 39 million Social Security numbers*
Nearly 40 million Social Security numbers have been stolen and used by illegal immigrants and others to get work, according to agency records obtained by an immigration reform group.


The Immigration Reform Law Institute said that from 2012 to 2016 there were “39 million instances where names and Social Security numbers on W-2 tax forms did not match the corresponding Social Security records.”

The group said that there is a “thriving black market” used by illegal immigrants to get Social Security numbers needed to get a job [and to vote]."
Illegal immigrants cited in theft of 39 million Social Security numbers






Guess who tried hardest to hide this?

"Their report draws attention to a move by former President Barack *Obama *to stop sending so-called “no match” letters to employers notifying them that numbers used by employees on the wage forms do not match their identity.

The change followed the president’s decision to approve amnesty for some 700,000 younger immigrants let into the U.S. under his Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals. Some of those have been dubbed “dreamers.”
Ibid.


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## PoliticalChic

“…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.


Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis added). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?


----------



## Moonglow

Still trying to find some data to back up yer allegations yet I see no luck...


----------



## edward37

Moonglow said:


> Still trying to find some data to back up yer allegations yet I see no luck...


The best president in their miserable lifetimes, Obama, and they can't see the forest for the trees


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to find some data to back up yer allegations yet I see no luck...
> 
> 
> 
> The best president in their miserable lifetimes, Obama, and they can't see the forest for the trees
Click to expand...

Hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha


----------



## jc456

Moonglow said:


> Still trying to find some data to back up yer allegations yet I see no luck...


What data is it you’d like to see?


----------



## edward37

jc456 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to find some data to back up yer allegations yet I see no luck...
> 
> 
> 
> The best president in their miserable lifetimes, Obama, and they can't see the forest for the trees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha
Click to expand...

""I can't recall,, I can't recall ,I can'l recall  From the pos trump who says what a great memory he has  He's so fos it drips from his mouth


----------



## edward37

50 different investigations   ,,,15 subpoenas   Fuk all republican BS patriots


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis added). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?



Republicans controlled the house and senate along with 37 states. And since voting is controlled by states these references to Obama from far right websites have no merit. Take off the tin foil hat.


----------



## IM2

Obama was the best president in our lifetimes thus far.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis added). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?


LOLOLOL

You're fucking deranged.  

In reality, Obama said illegal aliens *"can't"* legally vote.


----------



## edward37

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis added). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> In reality, Obama said illegal aliens *"can't"* legally vote.
Click to expand...

Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'


----------



## IM2

edward37 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis added). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> In reality, Obama said illegal aliens *"can't"* legally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
Click to expand...


LOL!


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic said:


> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis added). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?*




You are one of the stupidest humans, living or dead,  if you actually believe an argument that Obama saying “can’t _legally_ vote” implies to illegals that they can and should vote illegally. You are indeed a moron and a liar.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis added). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans controlled the house and senate along with 37 states. And since voting is controlled by states these references to Obama from far right websites have no merit. Take off the tin foil hat.
Click to expand...




There is no Far Right in this country....only a Far Left.


Hussein Obama, the Muslim you put in office, told illegal aliens to vote.


That's the truth.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis added). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans controlled the house and senate along with 37 states. And since voting is controlled by states these references to Obama from far right websites have no merit. Take off the tin foil hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....only a Far Left.
> 
> 
> Hussein Obama, the Muslim you put in office, told illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> That's the truth.
Click to expand...

If that is what you call far left you ain't seen nothing..


----------



## Moonglow

jc456 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to find some data to back up yer allegations yet I see no luck...
> 
> 
> 
> What data is it you’d like to see?
Click to expand...

The data you all don't have to prove yer allegations.


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> Obama was the best president in our lifetimes thus far.


He had a better head of hair that Trump..


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis  tadded). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> In reality, Obama said illegal aliens *"can't"* legally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
Click to expand...






Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.


This must be that TDS thing, huh?



Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> Obama was the best president in our lifetimes thus far.




In that case, which of these do you support....


1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."


2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.

October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"




The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.


Speak up, you dolt.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis added). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the stupidest humans, living or dead,  if you actually believe an argument that Obama saying “can’t _legally_ vote” implies to illegals that they can and should vote illegally. You are indeed a moron and a liar.
Click to expand...




**




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is,* first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*







*And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis  tadded). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> In reality, Obama said illegal aliens *"can't"* legally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
Click to expand...

Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis  tadded). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> In reality, Obama said illegal aliens *"can't"* legally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
Click to expand...




So you're claiming that Hussein was simply joking?



At least I got you to admit he said it.



Any who see the vid can decide if there was any joking.


----------



## danielpalos

When is the right wing going to learn how to read and faithfully execute our own naturalization clause?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis added). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans controlled the house and senate along with 37 states. And since voting is controlled by states these references to Obama from far right websites have no merit. Take off the tin foil hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....only a Far Left.
> 
> 
> Hussein Obama, the Muslim you put in office, told illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> That's the truth.
Click to expand...

LOL 

Obama told them to vote by telling them they can't vote??

Bitch, you crazy.


----------



## iceberg

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis  tadded). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> In reality, Obama said illegal aliens *"can't"* legally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
Click to expand...

was obama joking when he said he could deal w/russia after the election?

i'm simply amazed at the events you let slide when you like someone vs. the shit that pisses you off when you don't. while that itself can be human nature, adults can recognize it and govern it at times. you? never.


----------



## danielpalos

iceberg said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis  tadded). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> In reality, Obama said illegal aliens *"can't"* legally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was obama joking when he said he could deal w/russia after the election?
> 
> i'm simply amazed at the events you let slide when you like someone vs. the shit that pisses you off when you don't. while that itself can be human nature, adults can recognize it and govern it at times. you? never.
Click to expand...

that wasn't a private meeting with no other State department personnel aware.


----------



## Faun

iceberg said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis  tadded). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> In reality, Obama said illegal aliens *"can't"* legally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was obama joking when he said he could deal w/russia after the election?
> 
> i'm simply amazed at the events you let slide when you like someone vs. the shit that pisses you off when you don't. while that itself can be human nature, adults can recognize it and govern it at times. you? never.
Click to expand...

*"was obama joking when he said he could deal w/russia after the election?"*

What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> 50 different investigations   ,,,15 subpoenas   Fuk all republican BS patriots


15 subpoenas that had nothing to do with interfering in 2016.  where are those at?  You know, the reason for Mueller?  come on batman, tell us.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis added). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the stupidest humans, living or dead,  if you actually believe an argument that Obama saying “can’t _legally_ vote” implies to illegals that they can and should vote illegally. You are indeed a moron and a liar.
Click to expand...

then what does it mean?  explain it to us Pinocchio?


----------



## jc456

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis added). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the stupidest humans, living or dead,  if you actually believe an argument that Obama saying “can’t _legally_ vote” implies to illegals that they can and should vote illegally. You are indeed a moron and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then what does it mean?  explain it to us Pinocchio?
Click to expand...

I love it when one post shuts the left up.  amazing shit indeed.  they all disappeared, because, there is no answer.


----------



## danielpalos

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis added). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the stupidest humans, living or dead,  if you actually believe an argument that Obama saying “can’t _legally_ vote” implies to illegals that they can and should vote illegally. You are indeed a moron and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then what does it mean?  explain it to us Pinocchio?
Click to expand...

it isn't lawful for the undocumented to vote with our Naturalization clause.


----------



## edward37

jc456 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 different investigations   ,,,15 subpoenas   Fuk all republican BS patriots
> 
> 
> 
> 15 subpoenas that had nothing to do with interfering in 2016.  where are those at?  You know, the reason for Mueller?  come on batman, tell us.
Click to expand...

the 30 or so of trump people in touch with russian big wigs   Or was the talk all about adoption?


----------



## edward37

iceberg said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis  tadded). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> In reality, Obama said illegal aliens *"can't"* legally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was obama joking when he said he could deal w/russia after the election?
> 
> i'm simply amazed at the events you let slide when you like someone vs. the shit that pisses you off when you don't. while that itself can be human nature, adults can recognize it and govern it at times. you? never.
Click to expand...

And you ??  He did it  She did it  So who cares if trump does it?   Is that the way you roll?


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis  tadded). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> In reality, Obama said illegal aliens *"can't"* legally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're claiming that Hussein was simply joking?
> 
> 
> 
> At least I got you to admit he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Any who see the vid can decide if there was any joking.
Click to expand...

Did Obama sanction Russia?     And what big favors did he do for Putin??  While dump tried to remove  sanctions


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> In reality, Obama said illegal aliens *"can't"* legally vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're claiming that Hussein was simply joking?
> 
> 
> 
> At least I got you to admit he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Any who see the vid can decide if there was any joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Obama sanction Russia?     And what big favors did he do for Putin??  While dump tried to remove  sanctions
Click to expand...



Obama:


Hillary:

$145 million bribe  to sell out our national assets to Russia




Trump:
1.Bombed Russian ally, Syria, hitting Russian facilities killing a number of Russian military

2.Pulled out of the Iran deal…a Russian signee

3.Pulled out of Paris Accords….a Russian signee

4.Sanctions against Russia…460 sanctions against individuals and entities

5.Expelled Russian diplomats

6.Gave Ukraine Javelin anti-tank missiles to use against Russian proxies

7. Obama….more flexible, Hillary ‘reset button,’ wouldn’t give Poland defensive missiles, Uranium one deal….

8. At the NATO meeting, he warned Germany not to make huge energy deals enriching Russia….


And, of course, first and foremost.....

*Russia is a dictatorship.
Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.

Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????*


*QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.*


----------



## Moonglow

Yet it was Trump who was trying to get a Trump Tower in Moscow not Oblama..Along with Kusher buying more real estate and the Ruskies loaning them the funds to do it.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're claiming that Hussein was simply joking?
> 
> 
> 
> At least I got you to admit he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Any who see the vid can decide if there was any joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Obama sanction Russia?     And what big favors did he do for Putin??  While dump tried to remove  sanctions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama:
> 
> 
> Hillary:
> 
> $145 million bribe  to sell out our national assets to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump:
> 1.Bombed Russian ally, Syria, hitting Russian facilities killing a number of Russian military
> 
> 2.Pulled out of the Iran deal…a Russian signee
> 
> 3.Pulled out of Paris Accords….a Russian signee
> 
> 4.Sanctions against Russia…460 sanctions against individuals and entities
> 
> 5.Expelled Russian diplomats
> 
> 6.Gave Ukraine Javelin anti-tank missiles to use against Russian proxies
> 
> 7. Obama….more flexible, Hillary ‘reset button,’ wouldn’t give Poland defensive missiles, Uranium one deal….
> 
> 8. At the NATO meeting, he warned Germany not to make huge energy deals enriching Russia….
> 
> 
> And, of course, first and foremost.....
> 
> *Russia is a dictatorship.
> Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
> The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.
> 
> Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????*
> 
> 
> *QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.*
Click to expand...

Obama was president when he said that and duly authorized by the American people. Trump was not yet president when his administration, preparing for his presidency,  negotiated terms of the sanctions with Russia 

As far as Hillary being bribed with $145 million, that was thoroughly debunked when it was shown she was in no position to approve any Russian deal when the money was donated to the Clinton Foundation. Donating money to someone who'd not in a position to return the favors you speak of could not be bribed


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're claiming that Hussein was simply joking?
> 
> 
> 
> At least I got you to admit he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Any who see the vid can decide if there was any joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Obama sanction Russia?     And what big favors did he do for Putin??  While dump tried to remove  sanctions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama:
> 
> 
> Hillary:
> 
> $145 million bribe  to sell out our national assets to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump:
> 1.Bombed Russian ally, Syria, hitting Russian facilities killing a number of Russian military
> 
> 2.Pulled out of the Iran deal…a Russian signee
> 
> 3.Pulled out of Paris Accords….a Russian signee
> 
> 4.Sanctions against Russia…460 sanctions against individuals and entities
> 
> 5.Expelled Russian diplomats
> 
> 6.Gave Ukraine Javelin anti-tank missiles to use against Russian proxies
> 
> 7. Obama….more flexible, Hillary ‘reset button,’ wouldn’t give Poland defensive missiles, Uranium one deal….
> 
> 8. At the NATO meeting, he warned Germany not to make huge energy deals enriching Russia….
> 
> 
> And, of course, first and foremost.....
> 
> *Russia is a dictatorship.
> Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
> The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.
> 
> Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????*
> 
> 
> *QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.*
Click to expand...

But but Trump believes putin more than his own agencies  Trump is a traitor   ruining America to enrich Russia


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're claiming that Hussein was simply joking?
> 
> 
> 
> At least I got you to admit he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Any who see the vid can decide if there was any joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Obama sanction Russia?     And what big favors did he do for Putin??  While dump tried to remove  sanctions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama:
> 
> 
> Hillary:
> 
> $145 million bribe  to sell out our national assets to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump:
> 1.Bombed Russian ally, Syria, hitting Russian facilities killing a number of Russian military
> 
> 2.Pulled out of the Iran deal…a Russian signee
> 
> 3.Pulled out of Paris Accords….a Russian signee
> 
> 4.Sanctions against Russia…460 sanctions against individuals and entities
> 
> 5.Expelled Russian diplomats
> 
> 6.Gave Ukraine Javelin anti-tank missiles to use against Russian proxies
> 
> 7. Obama….more flexible, Hillary ‘reset button,’ wouldn’t give Poland defensive missiles, Uranium one deal….
> 
> 8. At the NATO meeting, he warned Germany not to make huge energy deals enriching Russia….
> 
> 
> And, of course, first and foremost.....
> 
> *Russia is a dictatorship.
> Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
> The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.
> 
> Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????*
> 
> 
> *QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But but Trump believes putin more than his own agencies  Trump is a traitor   ruining America to enrich Russia
Click to expand...




Are you claiming to be the only one in the entire nation that doesn't know how corrupt the 'agencies' were??????

None of 'em are even trying to defend what they tried to do.....depose a duly elected American President.

Instead.....they're each turning on the other.....


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're claiming that Hussein was simply joking?
> 
> 
> 
> At least I got you to admit he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Any who see the vid can decide if there was any joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Obama sanction Russia?     And what big favors did he do for Putin??  While dump tried to remove  sanctions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama:
> 
> 
> Hillary:
> 
> $145 million bribe  to sell out our national assets to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump:
> 1.Bombed Russian ally, Syria, hitting Russian facilities killing a number of Russian military
> 
> 2.Pulled out of the Iran deal…a Russian signee
> 
> 3.Pulled out of Paris Accords….a Russian signee
> 
> 4.Sanctions against Russia…460 sanctions against individuals and entities
> 
> 5.Expelled Russian diplomats
> 
> 6.Gave Ukraine Javelin anti-tank missiles to use against Russian proxies
> 
> 7. Obama….more flexible, Hillary ‘reset button,’ wouldn’t give Poland defensive missiles, Uranium one deal….
> 
> 8. At the NATO meeting, he warned Germany not to make huge energy deals enriching Russia….
> 
> 
> And, of course, first and foremost.....
> 
> *Russia is a dictatorship.
> Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
> The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.
> 
> Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????*
> 
> 
> *QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.*
Click to expand...

how about a transcript of that private meeting?


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 different investigations   ,,,15 subpoenas   Fuk all republican BS patriots
> 
> 
> 
> 15 subpoenas that had nothing to do with interfering in 2016.  where are those at?  You know, the reason for Mueller?  come on batman, tell us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the 30 or so of trump people in touch with russian big wigs   Or was the talk all about adoption?
Click to expand...

so what we're finding out is the russia people in touch with those in the campaign were plants, it was their intentions to talk to them, so that they could run the hoax, it's what we just learned through the mueller investigation.  Your SC revealed the plot.


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're claiming that Hussein was simply joking?
> 
> 
> 
> At least I got you to admit he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Any who see the vid can decide if there was any joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Obama sanction Russia?     And what big favors did he do for Putin??  While dump tried to remove  sanctions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama:
> 
> 
> Hillary:
> 
> $145 million bribe  to sell out our national assets to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump:
> 1.Bombed Russian ally, Syria, hitting Russian facilities killing a number of Russian military
> 
> 2.Pulled out of the Iran deal…a Russian signee
> 
> 3.Pulled out of Paris Accords….a Russian signee
> 
> 4.Sanctions against Russia…460 sanctions against individuals and entities
> 
> 5.Expelled Russian diplomats
> 
> 6.Gave Ukraine Javelin anti-tank missiles to use against Russian proxies
> 
> 7. Obama….more flexible, Hillary ‘reset button,’ wouldn’t give Poland defensive missiles, Uranium one deal….
> 
> 8. At the NATO meeting, he warned Germany not to make huge energy deals enriching Russia….
> 
> 
> And, of course, first and foremost.....
> 
> *Russia is a dictatorship.
> Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
> The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.
> 
> Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????*
> 
> 
> *QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But but Trump believes putin more than his own agencies  Trump is a traitor   ruining America to enrich Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming to be the only one in the entire nation that doesn't know how corrupt the 'agencies' were??????
> 
> None of 'em are even trying to defend what they tried to do.....depose a duly elected American President.
> 
> Instead.....they're each turning on the other.....
Click to expand...

BALLS said the queen ,if I had 2 I'd be king


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're claiming that Hussein was simply joking?
> 
> 
> 
> At least I got you to admit he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Any who see the vid can decide if there was any joking.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama sanction Russia?     And what big favors did he do for Putin??  While dump tried to remove  sanctions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama:
> 
> 
> Hillary:
> 
> $145 million bribe  to sell out our national assets to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump:
> 1.Bombed Russian ally, Syria, hitting Russian facilities killing a number of Russian military
> 
> 2.Pulled out of the Iran deal…a Russian signee
> 
> 3.Pulled out of Paris Accords….a Russian signee
> 
> 4.Sanctions against Russia…460 sanctions against individuals and entities
> 
> 5.Expelled Russian diplomats
> 
> 6.Gave Ukraine Javelin anti-tank missiles to use against Russian proxies
> 
> 7. Obama….more flexible, Hillary ‘reset button,’ wouldn’t give Poland defensive missiles, Uranium one deal….
> 
> 8. At the NATO meeting, he warned Germany not to make huge energy deals enriching Russia….
> 
> 
> And, of course, first and foremost.....
> 
> *Russia is a dictatorship.
> Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
> The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.
> 
> Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????*
> 
> 
> *QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But but Trump believes putin more than his own agencies  Trump is a traitor   ruining America to enrich Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming to be the only one in the entire nation that doesn't know how corrupt the 'agencies' were??????
> 
> None of 'em are even trying to defend what they tried to do.....depose a duly elected American President.
> 
> Instead.....they're each turning on the other.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BALLS said the queen ,if I had 2 I'd be king
Click to expand...




I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.


----------



## iceberg

danielpalos said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> In reality, Obama said illegal aliens *"can't"* legally vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was obama joking when he said he could deal w/russia after the election?
> 
> i'm simply amazed at the events you let slide when you like someone vs. the shit that pisses you off when you don't. while that itself can be human nature, adults can recognize it and govern it at times. you? never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that wasn't a private meeting with no other State department personnel aware.
Click to expand...

the funny thing about hearing this crap from you is the shit you feed me about why you can "selectively hate" actions you seem to honestly expect me to eat. but if i were to do the same for trump, you'd shit yourself while frothing at the mouth with hate.

we *all* really need to get back to hating actions people take, not people themselves.


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama sanction Russia?     And what big favors did he do for Putin??  While dump tried to remove  sanctions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama:
> 
> 
> Hillary:
> 
> $145 million bribe  to sell out our national assets to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump:
> 1.Bombed Russian ally, Syria, hitting Russian facilities killing a number of Russian military
> 
> 2.Pulled out of the Iran deal…a Russian signee
> 
> 3.Pulled out of Paris Accords….a Russian signee
> 
> 4.Sanctions against Russia…460 sanctions against individuals and entities
> 
> 5.Expelled Russian diplomats
> 
> 6.Gave Ukraine Javelin anti-tank missiles to use against Russian proxies
> 
> 7. Obama….more flexible, Hillary ‘reset button,’ wouldn’t give Poland defensive missiles, Uranium one deal….
> 
> 8. At the NATO meeting, he warned Germany not to make huge energy deals enriching Russia….
> 
> 
> And, of course, first and foremost.....
> 
> *Russia is a dictatorship.
> Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
> The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.
> 
> Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????*
> 
> 
> *QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But but Trump believes putin more than his own agencies  Trump is a traitor   ruining America to enrich Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming to be the only one in the entire nation that doesn't know how corrupt the 'agencies' were??????
> 
> None of 'em are even trying to defend what they tried to do.....depose a duly elected American President.
> 
> Instead.....they're each turning on the other.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BALLS said the queen ,if I had 2 I'd be king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
Click to expand...

Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump


----------



## edward37

iceberg said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was obama joking when he said he could deal w/russia after the election?
> 
> i'm simply amazed at the events you let slide when you like someone vs. the shit that pisses you off when you don't. while that itself can be human nature, adults can recognize it and govern it at times. you? never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that wasn't a private meeting with no other State department personnel aware.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the funny thing about hearing this crap from you is the shit you feed me about why you can "selectively hate" actions you seem to honestly expect me to eat. but if i were to do the same for trump, you'd shit yourself while frothing at the mouth with hate.
> 
> we *all* really need to get back to hating actions people take, not people themselves.
Click to expand...

Believe it or not I try   but I can't get past the guy in the WH and those who worship the ground he walks on


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama sanction Russia?     And what big favors did he do for Putin??  While dump tried to remove  sanctions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama:
> 
> 
> Hillary:
> 
> $145 million bribe  to sell out our national assets to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump:
> 1.Bombed Russian ally, Syria, hitting Russian facilities killing a number of Russian military
> 
> 2.Pulled out of the Iran deal…a Russian signee
> 
> 3.Pulled out of Paris Accords….a Russian signee
> 
> 4.Sanctions against Russia…460 sanctions against individuals and entities
> 
> 5.Expelled Russian diplomats
> 
> 6.Gave Ukraine Javelin anti-tank missiles to use against Russian proxies
> 
> 7. Obama….more flexible, Hillary ‘reset button,’ wouldn’t give Poland defensive missiles, Uranium one deal….
> 
> 8. At the NATO meeting, he warned Germany not to make huge energy deals enriching Russia….
> 
> 
> And, of course, first and foremost.....
> 
> *Russia is a dictatorship.
> Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
> The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.
> 
> Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????*
> 
> 
> *QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But but Trump believes putin more than his own agencies  Trump is a traitor   ruining America to enrich Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming to be the only one in the entire nation that doesn't know how corrupt the 'agencies' were??????
> 
> None of 'em are even trying to defend what they tried to do.....depose a duly elected American President.
> 
> Instead.....they're each turning on the other.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BALLS said the queen ,if I had 2 I'd be king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
Click to expand...


Let's see PC 
Trump is a bully ,,,check
Trump is a cheat check
Trump is a molester Check  
Trump is a crook  check
Trump is  a moron check
Trump is a rapist  check
PC worships this piece of dung ,,check and double check


----------



## danielpalos

iceberg said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was obama joking when he said he could deal w/russia after the election?
> 
> i'm simply amazed at the events you let slide when you like someone vs. the shit that pisses you off when you don't. while that itself can be human nature, adults can recognize it and govern it at times. you? never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that wasn't a private meeting with no other State department personnel aware.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the funny thing about hearing this crap from you is the shit you feed me about why you can "selectively hate" actions you seem to honestly expect me to eat. but if i were to do the same for trump, you'd shit yourself while frothing at the mouth with hate.
> 
> we *all* really need to get back to hating actions people take, not people themselves.
Click to expand...

i have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama:
> 
> 
> Hillary:
> 
> $145 million bribe  to sell out our national assets to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump:
> 1.Bombed Russian ally, Syria, hitting Russian facilities killing a number of Russian military
> 
> 2.Pulled out of the Iran deal…a Russian signee
> 
> 3.Pulled out of Paris Accords….a Russian signee
> 
> 4.Sanctions against Russia…460 sanctions against individuals and entities
> 
> 5.Expelled Russian diplomats
> 
> 6.Gave Ukraine Javelin anti-tank missiles to use against Russian proxies
> 
> 7. Obama….more flexible, Hillary ‘reset button,’ wouldn’t give Poland defensive missiles, Uranium one deal….
> 
> 8. At the NATO meeting, he warned Germany not to make huge energy deals enriching Russia….
> 
> 
> And, of course, first and foremost.....
> 
> *Russia is a dictatorship.
> Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
> The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.
> 
> Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????*
> 
> 
> *QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.*
> 
> 
> 
> But but Trump believes putin more than his own agencies  Trump is a traitor   ruining America to enrich Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming to be the only one in the entire nation that doesn't know how corrupt the 'agencies' were??????
> 
> None of 'em are even trying to defend what they tried to do.....depose a duly elected American President.
> 
> Instead.....they're each turning on the other.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BALLS said the queen ,if I had 2 I'd be king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
Click to expand...




A smart guy like you....still fooled by the most prodigious liar and fraud ever to infest the White House.
A dirty, corrupt thug who thought he was smarter than anyone else.


Open your eyes.


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But but Trump believes putin more than his own agencies  Trump is a traitor   ruining America to enrich Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming to be the only one in the entire nation that doesn't know how corrupt the 'agencies' were??????
> 
> None of 'em are even trying to defend what they tried to do.....depose a duly elected American President.
> 
> Instead.....they're each turning on the other.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BALLS said the queen ,if I had 2 I'd be king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smart guy like you....still fooled by the most prodigious liar and fraud ever to infest the White House.
> A dirty, corrupt thug who thought he was smarter than anyone else.
> 
> 
> Open your eyes.
Click to expand...

Your description  is so Trump.  I can't believe you attribute  those to Obama  He was NOTHING like any of those while trump is every bit   You gotta be here for the laughs ,,Right?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22405983 





jc456 said:


> then what does it mean? explain it to us Pinocchio?



‘Can’t legally vote’ means ‘can’t legally vote’ You are an idiot since you had to ask. No wonder you are a TrumpOroid.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22405983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then what does it mean? explain it to us Pinocchio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Can’t legally vote’ means ‘can’t legally vote’ You are an idiot since you had to ask. No wonder you are a TrumpOroid.
Click to expand...

wow, that sailed wayyyyyyy over your head poindexter.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22408017





jc456 said:


> wow, that sailed wayyyyyyy over your head poindexter.



Nothing sailed over my head - moron. You can’t explained why you are so ignorant.


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama:
> 
> 
> Hillary:
> 
> $145 million bribe  to sell out our national assets to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump:
> 1.Bombed Russian ally, Syria, hitting Russian facilities killing a number of Russian military
> 
> 2.Pulled out of the Iran deal…a Russian signee
> 
> 3.Pulled out of Paris Accords….a Russian signee
> 
> 4.Sanctions against Russia…460 sanctions against individuals and entities
> 
> 5.Expelled Russian diplomats
> 
> 6.Gave Ukraine Javelin anti-tank missiles to use against Russian proxies
> 
> 7. Obama….more flexible, Hillary ‘reset button,’ wouldn’t give Poland defensive missiles, Uranium one deal….
> 
> 8. At the NATO meeting, he warned Germany not to make huge energy deals enriching Russia….
> 
> 
> And, of course, first and foremost.....
> 
> *Russia is a dictatorship.
> Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
> The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.
> 
> Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????*
> 
> 
> *QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.*
> 
> 
> 
> But but Trump believes putin more than his own agencies  Trump is a traitor   ruining America to enrich Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming to be the only one in the entire nation that doesn't know how corrupt the 'agencies' were??????
> 
> None of 'em are even trying to defend what they tried to do.....depose a duly elected American President.
> 
> Instead.....they're each turning on the other.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BALLS said the queen ,if I had 2 I'd be king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
Click to expand...

you mean the guy that gave Iran 1.7 billion to build a nuke to take out Isreal?  maybe us?  created a coup against the next president, that honest bright good man?  lol.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22408017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that sailed wayyyyyyy over your head poindexter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing sailed over my head - moron. You can’t explained why you are so ignorant.
Click to expand...

yep, it's lost on you eh?  please feel free, why obammy told the illegals to vote, even though he knew they legally couldn't?  and you failed.


----------



## IM2

iceberg said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> “…*Obama was cleverly giving a green light for illegal voting while giving himself plausible deniability* that he was not doing so. Note that he didn’t take issue with Rodriguez’ absurd notion that the mere fact of being present in the country and “contributing,” whatever that means (others would say “leeching”), makes one a “citizen.” Given this,* Obama’s statement that “when you vote, you are a citizen yourself” *could be taken to mean that the mere act of “participating” in our civic life makes you a citizen in spirit.
> 
> 
> Note also that Obama subsequently said that you have even more of a reason to cast a ballot if you have relatives who “can’t _legally_ vote” (emphasis  tadded). Does this imply that they “can” — a word denoting _capability_, not what one _should_ do ethically —* vote illegally?* After all, they certainly _can_, given that illegals can obtain driver’s licenses in many states, and proof of citizenship may not be a prerequisite for voting. Realize, too, that *Obama has been flooding the US with illegals, ordering they not be deported and that the border patrol stand down. It’s logical to assume he’s doing this for a reason.”        *
> Undermining America: Did Obama Just Encourage Illegals to Vote?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> In reality, Obama said illegal aliens *"can't"* legally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I said she wasn't in complete control of her facilities  a while ago  But shes from brooklyn so I understand'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even you will see the humor in this when you sober up.....I provide Obama, in his own words, telling illegal aliens to go and vote, and you deny it.
> 
> 
> This must be that TDS thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn (and Seoul) in da house!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was obama joking when he said he could deal w/russia after the election?
> 
> i'm simply amazed at the events you let slide when you like someone vs. the shit that pisses you off when you don't. while that itself can be human nature, adults can recognize it and govern it at times. you? never.
Click to expand...


Adults understand what a false equivalence is. And you made one in the post I quoted.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But but Trump believes putin more than his own agencies  Trump is a traitor   ruining America to enrich Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming to be the only one in the entire nation that doesn't know how corrupt the 'agencies' were??????
> 
> None of 'em are even trying to defend what they tried to do.....depose a duly elected American President.
> 
> Instead.....they're each turning on the other.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BALLS said the queen ,if I had 2 I'd be king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean the guy that gave Iran 1.7 billion to build a nuke to take out Isreal?  maybe us?  created a coup against the next president, that honest bright good man?  lol.
Click to expand...


None of that happened.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22408017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that sailed wayyyyyyy over your head poindexter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing sailed over my head - moron. You can’t explained why you are so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, it's lost on you eh?  please feel free, why obammy told the illegals to vote, even though he knew they legally couldn't?  and you failed.
Click to expand...


That didn't happen either.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming to be the only one in the entire nation that doesn't know how corrupt the 'agencies' were??????
> 
> None of 'em are even trying to defend what they tried to do.....depose a duly elected American President.
> 
> Instead.....they're each turning on the other.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALLS said the queen ,if I had 2 I'd be king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smart guy like you....still fooled by the most prodigious liar and fraud ever to infest the White House.
> A dirty, corrupt thug who thought he was smarter than anyone else.
> 
> 
> Open your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your description  is so Trump.  I can't believe you attribute  those to Obama  He was NOTHING like any of those while trump is every bit   You gotta be here for the laughs ,,Right?
Click to expand...




Remember these two items that you agreed you couldn't  support?


1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."


2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.

October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"




The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.


I challenge you to find comparable crimes by Trump.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could that be the same thing as the AH trump telling Russia if they have Hillary's e mails etc etc etc ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're claiming that Hussein was simply joking?
> 
> 
> 
> At least I got you to admit he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Any who see the vid can decide if there was any joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Obama sanction Russia?     And what big favors did he do for Putin??  While dump tried to remove  sanctions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama:
> 
> 
> Hillary:
> 
> $145 million bribe  to sell out our national assets to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump:
> 1.Bombed Russian ally, Syria, hitting Russian facilities killing a number of Russian military
> 
> 2.Pulled out of the Iran deal…a Russian signee
> 
> 3.Pulled out of Paris Accords….a Russian signee
> 
> 4.Sanctions against Russia…460 sanctions against individuals and entities
> 
> 5.Expelled Russian diplomats
> 
> 6.Gave Ukraine Javelin anti-tank missiles to use against Russian proxies
> 
> 7. Obama….more flexible, Hillary ‘reset button,’ wouldn’t give Poland defensive missiles, Uranium one deal….
> 
> 8. At the NATO meeting, he warned Germany not to make huge energy deals enriching Russia….
> 
> 
> And, of course, first and foremost.....
> 
> *Russia is a dictatorship.
> Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
> The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.
> 
> Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????*
> 
> 
> *QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But but Trump believes putin more than his own agencies  Trump is a traitor   ruining America to enrich Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming to be the only one in the entire nation that doesn't know how corrupt the 'agencies' were??????
> 
> None of 'em are even trying to defend what they tried to do.....depose a duly elected American President.
> 
> Instead.....they're each turning on the other.....
Click to expand...


Do you understand just exactly how dumb you really are?


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BALLS said the queen ,if I had 2 I'd be king
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smart guy like you....still fooled by the most prodigious liar and fraud ever to infest the White House.
> A dirty, corrupt thug who thought he was smarter than anyone else.
> 
> 
> Open your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your description  is so Trump.  I can't believe you attribute  those to Obama  He was NOTHING like any of those while trump is every bit   You gotta be here for the laughs ,,Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember these two items that you agreed you couldn't  support?
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."
> 
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.
> 
> October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> I challenge you to find comparable crimes by Trump.
Click to expand...

Trump guaranteed Iran the bomb  That or war  Trump is an AH   and he's your AH


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming to be the only one in the entire nation that doesn't know how corrupt the 'agencies' were??????
> 
> None of 'em are even trying to defend what they tried to do.....depose a duly elected American President.
> 
> Instead.....they're each turning on the other.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALLS said the queen ,if I had 2 I'd be king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean the guy that gave Iran 1.7 billion to build a nuke to take out Isreal?  maybe us?  created a coup against the next president, that honest bright good man?  lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that happened.
Click to expand...





I'd ask you to stick to the truth.....but then you'd be mute.




*Barack Obama was ushering in the age of the ‘Iranian Nuclear Bomb’ and fueling Iran’s war machine.*

Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.



Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism

He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.



 Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.



The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.

The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.




*Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....

Project Cassandra.
*Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1] Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]

An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, national security concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project.[2]
Project Cassandra - Wikipedia


The money that Obama allowed them to gain was used to blow up US soldiers in Iraq.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming to be the only one in the entire nation that doesn't know how corrupt the 'agencies' were??????
> 
> None of 'em are even trying to defend what they tried to do.....depose a duly elected American President.
> 
> Instead.....they're each turning on the other.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALLS said the queen ,if I had 2 I'd be king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean the guy that gave Iran 1.7 billion to build a nuke to take out Isreal?  maybe us?  created a coup against the next president, that honest bright good man?  lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that happened.
Click to expand...

And those aren’t the droids you’re looking for! We know


----------



## danielpalos

we have an express naturalization clause not any immigration clause for the right wing to exploit on a for-profit basis.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smart guy like you....still fooled by the most prodigious liar and fraud ever to infest the White House.
> A dirty, corrupt thug who thought he was smarter than anyone else.
> 
> 
> Open your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your description  is so Trump.  I can't believe you attribute  those to Obama  He was NOTHING like any of those while trump is every bit   You gotta be here for the laughs ,,Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember these two items that you agreed you couldn't  support?
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."
> 
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.
> 
> October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> I challenge you to find comparable crimes by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump guaranteed Iran the bomb  That or war  Trump is an AH   and he's your AH
Click to expand...





I am so disappointed in your lack of honesty.


*"Trump: 'I will not let Iran have nuclear weapons'"*
*Trump: 'I will not let Iran have nuclear weapons'*


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're claiming that Hussein was simply joking?
> 
> 
> 
> At least I got you to admit he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Any who see the vid can decide if there was any joking.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama sanction Russia?     And what big favors did he do for Putin??  While dump tried to remove  sanctions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama:
> 
> 
> Hillary:
> 
> $145 million bribe  to sell out our national assets to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump:
> 1.Bombed Russian ally, Syria, hitting Russian facilities killing a number of Russian military
> 
> 2.Pulled out of the Iran deal…a Russian signee
> 
> 3.Pulled out of Paris Accords….a Russian signee
> 
> 4.Sanctions against Russia…460 sanctions against individuals and entities
> 
> 5.Expelled Russian diplomats
> 
> 6.Gave Ukraine Javelin anti-tank missiles to use against Russian proxies
> 
> 7. Obama….more flexible, Hillary ‘reset button,’ wouldn’t give Poland defensive missiles, Uranium one deal….
> 
> 8. At the NATO meeting, he warned Germany not to make huge energy deals enriching Russia….
> 
> 
> And, of course, first and foremost.....
> 
> *Russia is a dictatorship.
> Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
> The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.
> 
> Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????*
> 
> 
> *QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But but Trump believes putin more than his own agencies  Trump is a traitor   ruining America to enrich Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming to be the only one in the entire nation that doesn't know how corrupt the 'agencies' were??????
> 
> None of 'em are even trying to defend what they tried to do.....depose a duly elected American President.
> 
> Instead.....they're each turning on the other.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand just exactly how dumb you really are?
Click to expand...




That's the sort of post I force folks like you to post, when you can't find a single error in my posts.


----------



## jc456

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BALLS said the queen ,if I had 2 I'd be king
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean the guy that gave Iran 1.7 billion to build a nuke to take out Isreal?  maybe us?  created a coup against the next president, that honest bright good man?  lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask you to stick to the truth.....but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barack Obama was ushering in the age of the ‘Iranian Nuclear Bomb’ and fueling Iran’s war machine.*
> 
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> Project Cassandra.
> *Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1] Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, national security concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project.[2]
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The money that Obama allowed them to gain was used to blow up US soldiers in Iraq.
Click to expand...

And the traitor did this...

The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system


----------



## PoliticalChic

jc456 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean the guy that gave Iran 1.7 billion to build a nuke to take out Isreal?  maybe us?  created a coup against the next president, that honest bright good man?  lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask you to stick to the truth.....but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barack Obama was ushering in the age of the ‘Iranian Nuclear Bomb’ and fueling Iran’s war machine.*
> 
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> Project Cassandra.
> *Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1] Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, national security concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project.[2]
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The money that Obama allowed them to gain was used to blow up US soldiers in Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the traitor did this...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
Click to expand...





Well, technically, he's not a traitor .......to his true faith.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 different investigations   ,,,15 subpoenas   Fuk all republican BS patriots
> 
> 
> 
> 15 subpoenas that had nothing to do with interfering in 2016.  where are those at?  You know, the reason for Mueller?  come on batman, tell us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the 30 or so of trump people in touch with russian big wigs   Or was the talk all about adoption?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what we're finding out is the russia people in touch with those in the campaign were plants, it was their intentions to talk to them, so that they could run the hoax, it's what we just learned through the mueller investigation.  Your SC revealed the plot.
Click to expand...


No that is incorrect. Putin could not stand Obama but according to you he allowed his government to work with Obama to spy on Trump. So as part of the hoax, Putin was supposed to stand in Helsinki claiming he supported Trump. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean the guy that gave Iran 1.7 billion to build a nuke to take out Isreal?  maybe us?  created a coup against the next president, that honest bright good man?  lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask you to stick to the truth.....but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barack Obama was ushering in the age of the ‘Iranian Nuclear Bomb’ and fueling Iran’s war machine.*
> 
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> Project Cassandra.
> *Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1] Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, national security concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project.[2]
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The money that Obama allowed them to gain was used to blow up US soldiers in Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the traitor did this...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
Click to expand...


You might want to read the article.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the guy that gave Iran 1.7 billion to build a nuke to take out Isreal?  maybe us?  created a coup against the next president, that honest bright good man?  lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask you to stick to the truth.....but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barack Obama was ushering in the age of the ‘Iranian Nuclear Bomb’ and fueling Iran’s war machine.*
> 
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> Project Cassandra.
> *Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1] Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, national security concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project.[2]
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The money that Obama allowed them to gain was used to blow up US soldiers in Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the traitor did this...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically, he's not a traitor .......to his true faith.
Click to expand...


Well the thing is Obama is not the president. And they did get Iran to stop producing nuclear materials. 5 other nations plus Iran (including Russia/China) agreed to the terms. You are seriously dislocated from fact and truth. And you are a traitor to intelligence.


----------



## edward37

Judge says ""show your taxes trump  you POS"


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the guy that gave Iran 1.7 billion to build a nuke to take out Isreal?  maybe us?  created a coup against the next president, that honest bright good man?  lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask you to stick to the truth.....but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barack Obama was ushering in the age of the ‘Iranian Nuclear Bomb’ and fueling Iran’s war machine.*
> 
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> Project Cassandra.
> *Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1] Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, national security concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project.[2]
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The money that Obama allowed them to gain was used to blow up US soldiers in Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the traitor did this...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically, he's not a traitor .......to his true faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing is Obama is not the president. And they did get Iran to stop producing nuclear materials. 5 other nations plus Iran (including Russia/China) agreed to the terms. You are seriously dislocated from fact and truth. And you are a traitor to intelligence.
Click to expand...



1. The damage that Hussein did is still in effect.

2. There is no way to know what Iran is doing, as the Obama deal provided no inspections.

3. Every nation agreeing to the deal did so for the economic benefits of dealing with the rogue state, the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism.

4. I challenge you to find anything I posted that is not 100% true, accurate and correct.

5. I remain a warrior for truth and justice. I belong to Idiot-Free America.....which is why you are on my list.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22408085 





jc456 said:


> yep, it's lost on you eh? please feel free, why obammy told the illegals to vote, even though he knew they legally couldn't? and you failed.



You asked what Obama was quoted as saying means. He said ‘can’t legally vote’. So I explained to you what ‘can’t legally vote’ means because you are stupid.

Here it is:

NotfooledbyW, post: 22408008


NotfooledbyW said:


> ‘Can’t legally vote’ means ‘can’t legally vote’



So if you actually think ‘Can’t legally vote’  means ‘obammy told the illegals they can vote’ you need to explain why and how.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 22408406 





PoliticalChic said:


> 1. The damage that Hussein did is still in effect.



There was no damage. You are a liar. There is no credible evidence of damage. You have nothing but right wing lies in your head.


----------



## edward37

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 22408406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The damage that Hussein did is still in effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no damage. You are a liar. There is no credible evidence of damage. You have nothing but right wing lies in your head.
Click to expand...

Forgive her notfooled,,,,she bought the Brooklyn Bridge  and regrets it


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 22408406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The damage that Hussein did is still in effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no damage. You are a liar. There is no credible evidence of damage. You have nothing but right wing lies in your head.
Click to expand...



I never lie.

And you're gonna prove it.

Watch:


1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."


2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.

October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"




The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.


3. Obama prevented the DEA from stopping Hezbollah from selling cocaine in the US. The money was used for IED's to kill American soldiers.


How ya' like dat.....boooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22408085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, it's lost on you eh? please feel free, why obammy told the illegals to vote, even though he knew they legally couldn't? and you failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked what Obama was quoted as saying means. He said ‘can’t legally vote’. So I explained to you what ‘can’t legally vote’ means because you are stupid.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> NotfooledbyW, post: 22408008
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Can’t legally vote’ means ‘can’t legally vote’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you actually think ‘Can’t legally vote’  means ‘obammy told the illegals they can vote’ you need to explain why and how.
Click to expand...




He told them to vote, and no one would investigate.



**




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

*And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, *_et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*







*And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 22408406  





PoliticalChic said:


> 2. There is no way to know what Iran is doing, as the Obama deal provided no inspections.



Liar.


At the time of the agreement, then-US President Barack Obama's administration expressed confidence that the JCPOA would prevent Iran from building a nuclear programme in secret. Iran, it said, had committed to "extraordinary and robust monitoring, verification, and inspection". 

Inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), the global nuclear watchdog, continuously monitor Iran's declared nuclear sites and also verify that no fissile material is moved covertly to a secret location to build a bomb. 

Iran also agreed to implement the Additional Protocol to their IAEA Safeguards Agreement, which allows inspectors to access any site anywhere in the country they deem suspicious.

Until 2031, Iran will have 24 days to comply with any IAEA access request. If it refuses, an eight-member Joint Commission - including Iran - will rule on the issue. It can decide on punitive steps, including the reimposition of sanctions. A majority vote by the commission suffices.

Iran nuclear deal: Key details
I realize you only read rightwing bullshit, but cmon, Iran is still in compliance with the nuclear deal even though idiot war mongering TrumpO pulled the US out.

So you are a war mongerer now just because TrumpO is and Obama was not.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 22408718 





PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."



You are a liar. Obama was speaking to a US citizen when he said that. You pathetic lying racist who cannot come up with any new lies about Obama.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 22408741 





PoliticalChic said:


> He told them to vote, and no one would investigate.



Obama never told illegals to vote. You are a liar. Provide the quote where you think Obama told illegals to vote and no one would investigate. You are a sick pathetic liar.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But but Trump believes putin more than his own agencies  Trump is a traitor   ruining America to enrich Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming to be the only one in the entire nation that doesn't know how corrupt the 'agencies' were??????
> 
> None of 'em are even trying to defend what they tried to do.....depose a duly elected American President.
> 
> Instead.....they're each turning on the other.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BALLS said the queen ,if I had 2 I'd be king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean the guy that gave Iran 1.7 billion to build a nuke to take out Isreal?  maybe us?  created a coup against the next president, that honest bright good man?  lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22408017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that sailed wayyyyyyy over your head poindexter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing sailed over my head - moron. You can’t explained why you are so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, it's lost on you eh?  please feel free, why obammy told the illegals to vote, even though he knew they legally couldn't?  and you failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That didn't happen either.
Click to expand...

That guy is delusional. It's why he votes Republican.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BALLS said the queen ,if I had 2 I'd be king
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, in some circles, that passes for clever riposte.....just not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean the guy that gave Iran 1.7 billion to build a nuke to take out Isreal?  maybe us?  created a coup against the next president, that honest bright good man?  lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask you to stick to the truth.....but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barack Obama was ushering in the age of the ‘Iranian Nuclear Bomb’ and fueling Iran’s war machine.*
> 
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> Project Cassandra.
> *Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1] Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, national security concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project.[2]
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The money that Obama allowed them to gain was used to blow up US soldiers in Iraq.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's led to that   Just a little tired of you bashing an honest bright good man like obama while supporting a human turd like trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smart guy like you....still fooled by the most prodigious liar and fraud ever to infest the White House.
> A dirty, corrupt thug who thought he was smarter than anyone else.
> 
> 
> Open your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your description  is so Trump.  I can't believe you attribute  those to Obama  He was NOTHING like any of those while trump is every bit   You gotta be here for the laughs ,,Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember these two items that you agreed you couldn't  support?
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."
> 
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.
> 
> October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> I challenge you to find comparable crimes by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump guaranteed Iran the bomb  That or war  Trump is an AH   and he's your AH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so disappointed in your lack of honesty.
> 
> 
> *"Trump: 'I will not let Iran have nuclear weapons'"*
> *Trump: 'I will not let Iran have nuclear weapons'*
Click to expand...

Dumbass, that means they didn't get any while Obama was president. Thank Obama for that.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic, post: 22408406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The damage that Hussein did is still in effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no damage. You are a liar. There is no credible evidence of damage. You have nothing but right wing lies in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> And you're gonna prove it.
> 
> Watch:
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."
> 
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.
> 
> October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 3. Obama prevented the DEA from stopping Hezbollah from selling cocaine in the US. The money was used for IED's to kill American soldiers.
> 
> 
> How ya' like dat.....boooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!
Click to expand...

_*"I never lie."*_

That in itself is a lie.

Thanks for admitting to the forum that you're a liar.


----------



## Faun

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 22408741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He told them to vote, and no one would investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama never told illegals to vote. You are a liar. Provide the quote where you think Obama told illegals to vote and no one would investigate. You are a sick pathetic liar.
Click to expand...

Not only did Obama tell illegals they can't vote, he told viewers of that interview about a website which says only U.S. citizens can vote. PoliticalHack is a liar.

Even worse for her pathology.... he did that interview only about a week before the election -- when it was too late for anyone to register to vote in that election. Especially for illegal aliens who can't register to vote anyway.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 22408718 you 





PoliticalChic said:


> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.



Liar. Iran continues to be in compliance with the Nuclear Deal - open to inspections - and less likely to get a nuclear weapon than before the deal. 


Before July 2015, Iran had a large stockpile of enriched uranium and almost 20,000 centrifuges, enough to create eight to 10 bombs, according to the Obama administration. 

US experts estimated then that if Iran had decided to rush to make a bomb, it would take two to three months until it had enough 90%-enriched uranium to build a nuclear weapon - the so-called "break-out time".

The Obama administration said the JCPOA would remove the key elements Iran would need to create a bomb and increase its break-out time to one year or more.

Iran nuclear deal: Key details
So what is with your bullshit lie that Obama guaranteed Iran could get a nuclear weapon?

Before the deal the Obama Admin said Iran was 3 months from being able to rush to produce 8 to 10 Nuclear bombs.

So how did the nuclear deal become a guarantee that Iran could do something they already had the capability to do,


----------



## Faun

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Iran continues to be in compliance with the Nuclear Deal - open to inspections - and less likely to get a nuclear weapon than before the deal.
> 
> 
> Before July 2015, Iran had a large stockpile of enriched uranium and almost 20,000 centrifuges, enough to create eight to 10 bombs, according to the Obama administration.
> 
> US experts estimated then that if Iran had decided to rush to make a bomb, it would take two to three months until it had enough 90%-enriched uranium to build a nuclear weapon - the so-called "break-out time".
> 
> The Obama administration said the JCPOA would remove the key elements Iran would need to create a bomb and increase its break-out time to one year or more.
> 
> Iran nuclear deal: Key details
> 
> So what is with your bullshit lie that Obama guaranteed Iran could get a nuclear weapon?
Click to expand...

Even worse for these nutjobs is that most of them voted for Bush -- the president who lumped Iran with Iraq and then proceeded to shock and awe Iraq; prompting Iran to want nukes more than they ever had in the past.

It's actually their fault. That's why they blame the left.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Faun said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Iran continues to be in compliance with the Nuclear Deal - open to inspections - and less likely to get a nuclear weapon than before the deal.
> 
> 
> Before July 2015, Iran had a large stockpile of enriched uranium and almost 20,000 centrifuges, enough to create eight to 10 bombs, according to the Obama administration.
> 
> US experts estimated then that if Iran had decided to rush to make a bomb, it would take two to three months until it had enough 90%-enriched uranium to build a nuclear weapon - the so-called "break-out time".
> 
> The Obama administration said the JCPOA would remove the key elements Iran would need to create a bomb and increase its break-out time to one year or more.
> 
> Iran nuclear deal: Key details
> 
> So what is with your bullshit lie that Obama guaranteed Iran could get a nuclear weapon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even worse for these nutjobs is that most of them voted for Bush -- the president who lumped Iran with Iraq and then proceeded to shock and awe Iraq; prompting Iran to want nukes more than they ever had in the past.
> 
> It's actually their fault. That's why they blame the left.
Click to expand...


Yes, and invading Iraq, as TrumpO says “based on lies”, removed the major check on Iran’s influence and dominance to the entire region.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask you to stick to the truth.....but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barack Obama was ushering in the age of the ‘Iranian Nuclear Bomb’ and fueling Iran’s war machine.*
> 
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> Project Cassandra.
> *Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1] Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, national security concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project.[2]
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The money that Obama allowed them to gain was used to blow up US soldiers in Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the traitor did this...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically, he's not a traitor .......to his true faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing is Obama is not the president. And they did get Iran to stop producing nuclear materials. 5 other nations plus Iran (including Russia/China) agreed to the terms. You are seriously dislocated from fact and truth. And you are a traitor to intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The damage that Hussein did is still in effect.
> 
> 2. There is no way to know what Iran is doing, as the Obama deal provided no inspections.
> 
> 3. Every nation agreeing to the deal did so for the economic benefits of dealing with the rogue state, the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> 4. I challenge you to find anything I posted that is not 100% true, accurate and correct.
> 
> 5. I remain a warrior for truth and justice. I belong to Idiot-Free America.....which is why you are on my list.
Click to expand...

they should have converted to gold.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask you to stick to the truth.....but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barack Obama was ushering in the age of the ‘Iranian Nuclear Bomb’ and fueling Iran’s war machine.*
> 
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> Project Cassandra.
> *Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1] Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, national security concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project.[2]
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The money that Obama allowed them to gain was used to blow up US soldiers in Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the traitor did this...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically, he's not a traitor .......to his true faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing is Obama is not the president. And they did get Iran to stop producing nuclear materials. 5 other nations plus Iran (including Russia/China) agreed to the terms. You are seriously dislocated from fact and truth. And you are a traitor to intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The damage that Hussein did is still in effect.
> 
> 2. There is no way to know what Iran is doing, as the Obama deal provided no inspections.
> 
> 3. Every nation agreeing to the deal did so for the economic benefits of dealing with the rogue state, the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> 4. I challenge you to find anything I posted that is not 100% true, accurate and correct.
> 
> 5. I remain a warrior for truth and justice. I belong to Idiot-Free America.....which is why you are on my list.
Click to expand...


You are an idiot. Everything you say is inaccurate. And you might want to take me off your list before I make you slither to another forum after being completely embarrassed.


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22408085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, it's lost on you eh? please feel free, why obammy told the illegals to vote, even though he knew they legally couldn't? and you failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked what Obama was quoted as saying means. He said ‘can’t legally vote’. So I explained to you what ‘can’t legally vote’ means because you are stupid.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> NotfooledbyW, post: 22408008
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Can’t legally vote’ means ‘can’t legally vote’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you actually think ‘Can’t legally vote’  means ‘obammy told the illegals they can vote’ you need to explain why and how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He told them to vote, and no one would investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> *And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, *_et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*
Click to expand...


*Obama Encouraged ‘Illegal Aliens’ to Vote*
*In an interview aimed at a millennial audience, President Obama encouraged Latino citizens to vote. He did not urge undocumented immigrants to vote.*
BETHANIA PALMA

PUBLISHED 6 NOVEMBER 2016


----------



## Faun

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22408085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, it's lost on you eh? please feel free, why obammy told the illegals to vote, even though he knew they legally couldn't? and you failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked what Obama was quoted as saying means. He said ‘can’t legally vote’. So I explained to you what ‘can’t legally vote’ means because you are stupid.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> NotfooledbyW, post: 22408008
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Can’t legally vote’ means ‘can’t legally vote’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you actually think ‘Can’t legally vote’  means ‘obammy told the illegals they can vote’ you need to explain why and how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He told them to vote, and no one would investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> *And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, *_et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obama Encouraged ‘Illegal Aliens’ to Vote*
> *In an interview aimed at a millennial audience, President Obama encouraged Latino citizens to vote. He did not urge undocumented immigrants to vote.*
> BETHANIA PALMA
> 
> PUBLISHED 6 NOVEMBER 2016
Click to expand...

Keep in mind -- you're talking to idiots who thought America wasn't a great nation.


----------



## jc456

Th


IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 different investigations   ,,,15 subpoenas   Fuk all republican BS patriots
> 
> 
> 
> 15 subpoenas that had nothing to do with interfering in 2016.  where are those at?  You know, the reason for Mueller?  come on batman, tell us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the 30 or so of trump people in touch with russian big wigs   Or was the talk all about adoption?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what we're finding out is the russia people in touch with those in the campaign were plants, it was their intentions to talk to them, so that they could run the hoax, it's what we just learned through the mueller investigation.  Your SC revealed the plot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is incorrect. Putin could not stand Obama but according to you he allowed his government to work with Obama to spy on Trump. So as part of the hoax, Putin was supposed to stand in Helsinki claiming he supported Trump. Yeah, that's the ticket.
Click to expand...

The hoax is up


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22408085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, it's lost on you eh? please feel free, why obammy told the illegals to vote, even though he knew they legally couldn't? and you failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked what Obama was quoted as saying means. He said ‘can’t legally vote’. So I explained to you what ‘can’t legally vote’ means because you are stupid.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> NotfooledbyW, post: 22408008
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Can’t legally vote’ means ‘can’t legally vote’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you actually think ‘Can’t legally vote’  means ‘obammy told the illegals they can vote’ you need to explain why and how.
Click to expand...

Well he fking did! Can’t change the fact. Waiting on your facts


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22408085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, it's lost on you eh? please feel free, why obammy told the illegals to vote, even though he knew they legally couldn't? and you failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked what Obama was quoted as saying means. He said ‘can’t legally vote’. So I explained to you what ‘can’t legally vote’ means because you are stupid.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> NotfooledbyW, post: 22408008
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Can’t legally vote’ means ‘can’t legally vote’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you actually think ‘Can’t legally vote’  means ‘obammy told the illegals they can vote’ you need to explain why and how.
Click to expand...

FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote

Except he did


----------



## edward37

jc456 said:


> Th
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 different investigations   ,,,15 subpoenas   Fuk all republican BS patriots
> 
> 
> 
> 15 subpoenas that had nothing to do with interfering in 2016.  where are those at?  You know, the reason for Mueller?  come on batman, tell us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the 30 or so of trump people in touch with russian big wigs   Or was the talk all about adoption?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what we're finding out is the russia people in touch with those in the campaign were plants, it was their intentions to talk to them, so that they could run the hoax, it's what we just learned through the mueller investigation.  Your SC revealed the plot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is incorrect. Putin could not stand Obama but according to you he allowed his government to work with Obama to spy on Trump. So as part of the hoax, Putin was supposed to stand in Helsinki claiming he supported Trump. Yeah, that's the ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hoax is up
Click to expand...

You're right  Trumps state taxes and bank records are on their way  and we already know kurshner sent money to russians


----------



## Uncensored2008

edward37 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to find some data to back up yer allegations yet I see no luck...
> 
> 
> 
> The best president in their miserable lifetimes, Obama, and they can't see the forest for the trees
Click to expand...


Mugabe? the fucker who rigged the 2016 election? He can't even be considered a "president," he was "potentate."


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to find some data to back up yer allegations yet I see no luck...
> 
> 
> 
> The best president in their miserable lifetimes, Obama, and they can't see the forest for the trees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mugabe? the fucker who rigged the 2016 election? He can't even be considered a "president," he was "potentate."
Click to expand...


Dumb ass birther.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22408085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, it's lost on you eh? please feel free, why obammy told the illegals to vote, even though he knew they legally couldn't? and you failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked what Obama was quoted as saying means. He said ‘can’t legally vote’. So I explained to you what ‘can’t legally vote’ means because you are stupid.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> NotfooledbyW, post: 22408008
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Can’t legally vote’ means ‘can’t legally vote’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you actually think ‘Can’t legally vote’  means ‘obammy told the illegals they can vote’ you need to explain why and how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
> 
> Except he did
Click to expand...


Not so, loon.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22409425 





jc456 said:


> ALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
> 
> Except he did



You cannot provide the quote where Obama encouraged illegals to vote. Therefore your self acquired status on this subject is full fledged liar.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22409382 





jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22408085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, it's lost on you eh? please feel free, why obammy told the illegals to vote, even though he knew they legally couldn't? and you failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked what Obama was quoted as saying means. He said ‘can’t legally vote’. So I explained to you what ‘can’t legally vote’ means because you are stupid.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> NotfooledbyW, post: 22408008
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Can’t legally vote’ means ‘can’t legally vote’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you actually think ‘Can’t legally vote’  means ‘obammy told the illegals they can vote’ you need to explain why and how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well he fking did! Can’t change the fact. Waiting on your facts
Click to expand...


My basis in fact here is the fact that you actually believe in and promote the idea that ‘can’t legally vote’  means ‘obammy told the illegals they can vote’ which means you are a baseless lying racist fool who has no business using the word ‘fsct’ as if it were something your under-developed mind can cope with.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 22408741





PoliticalChic said:


> And, Obama did say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.



Those are not exact words because you leave plenty of contextual words out. But the larger point still remains that Obama never ever tells in the !exact words’ you did cite, that any non-citizen ttat they should vote and that their illegal voting will not be investigated.

What prompts you to pop up ever so often with this summarily refuted by the facts absurd racist theme against Obama’s?

What triggers your hate every six months so to promote this deplorable fake attack against Obama.

Is it your MAGA White Hope’s inability to sell his clown calamity circus to any American in the 60% majority as something to be respected and a legitimate functioning contribution to the greatness of the United States if America.

Are you frustrated that the majority of Americans are never going to submit to becoming ignorant racist homophobic pure Christian deplorables.

TrumpO can’t sell that to more than the already duped.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama suborned felony voter fraud by telling illegals that voting makes them citizens


----------



## NotfooledbyW

CrusaderFrank, post: 22410547





CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama suborned felony voter fraud by telling illegals that voting makes them citizens



Kindly provide a quote where Obama is “telling illegals that voting makes them citizens”  or even remotely conveys a message resembling your outrageous lie.

Since you cannot find a quote you are indeed a liar.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NotfooledbyW said:


> CrusaderFrank, post: 22410547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama suborned felony voter fraud by telling illegals that voting makes them citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly provide a quote where Obama is “telling illegals that voting makes them citizens”  or even remotely conveys a message resembling your outrageous lie.
> 
> Since you cannot find a quote you are indeed a liar.
Click to expand...


Nah. Obama said it


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 22408406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. There is no way to know what Iran is doing, as the Obama deal provided no inspections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> 
> At the time of the agreement, then-US President Barack Obama's administration expressed confidence that the JCPOA would prevent Iran from building a nuclear programme in secret. Iran, it said, had committed to "extraordinary and robust monitoring, verification, and inspection".
> 
> Inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), the global nuclear watchdog, continuously monitor Iran's declared nuclear sites and also verify that no fissile material is moved covertly to a secret location to build a bomb.
> 
> Iran also agreed to implement the Additional Protocol to their IAEA Safeguards Agreement, which allows inspectors to access any site anywhere in the country they deem suspicious.
> 
> Until 2031, Iran will have 24 days to comply with any IAEA access request. If it refuses, an eight-member Joint Commission - including Iran - will rule on the issue. It can decide on punitive steps, including the reimposition of sanctions. A majority vote by the commission suffices.
> 
> Iran nuclear deal: Key details
> I realize you only read rightwing bullshit, but cmon, Iran is still in compliance with the nuclear deal even though idiot war mongering TrumpO pulled the US out.
> 
> So you are a war mongerer now just because TrumpO is and Obama was not.
Click to expand...




I never lie....and you're going to help prove it: there are no inspections:


1.      Anyone who maintains that Iran is living up to the agreement is a bald-faced liar!!!


No one knows, no one can  tell…..because the deal prevents actual inspections.



2.      "The deal's provisions for inspections of military facilities, or "undeclared sites," involve a complex process with plenty of opportunities for Iran to stall. Tehran can propose alternatives to on-site inspections, or reject the request, which would trigger* a 24-day process for the Joint Commission countries to override the rejection.*

That could drag on for months. And under ambiguities built into the deal, it's unclear whether Iran must allow IAEA inspectors into military sites, or whether the Iranians can take their own environmental samples and send them to the IAEA for testing, as was allowed under a 2015 side agreement that let Iran use its own experts to inspect the Parchin military site."
U.S. seeks to test Iran deal with more inspections



3. *Obama's Iran Nuclear Deal Allows the Regime to Develop a Weapon ...*
*"Krauthammer’s Take: Obama ‘Caved’ on Inspections, Now Iran Is Developing a Nuclear Weapon"
Read more at: Krauthammer’s Take: Obama ‘Caved’ on Inspections, Now Iran Is Developing a Nuclear Weapon



4. §  The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) was not allowed to inspect or monitor Iran's military sites where nuclear activities were most likely being carried out. Among the many concessions that the Obama administration gave the Iranian government, one was accepting the Iranian leaders' demand that these military sites would be out of the IAEA's reach.

§  Due to this surrender, various high-profile Iranian sites such as the Parchin military complex, located southeast of Tehran, were free to engage in nuclear activities without the risk of inspection.

§  Once the authoritarian, anti-Semitic and anti-American government of Iran possess a nuclear bomb, no amount of actions will be able reverse the catastrophe.

§  Stop Iran From Going Nuclear




5. In 2015, President Obama promised when he tried to sell the deal to a skeptical American public that the Iranians agreed to the "most robust and intrusive inspections and transparency regime, ever negotiated for any nuclear program in history," based on "unprecedented verification."  Moreover, Obama adviser Ben Rhodes reassured the public repeatedly that the deal included "anywhere, anytime" inspections and 24-7 access to Iran's key nuclear facilities.

But in reality, the administration repeatedly lied to the American public by misrepresenting the deal and the nature of the inspections Iran agreed to.  The robust inspections referred only to Iran's declared nuclear sites.  Other sites that the IAEA has suspicions about, including all military sites and undeclared nuclear sites, fell under a separate cheating-friendly procedure.   

One of the most controversial issues in the 2015 negotiations was whether the U.N.'s IAEA would be able to visit military sites if they had questions about suspected nuclear activities or facilities within them.  In the end, Iranian leader Ayatollah Khamenei on June 23, 2015 stated that granting access to Iran's military sites was a red line, and the U.S. and its partners gave in and agreed on language with Iran avoiding a direct mention of the military sites issue.

Instead, the deal stated that in order to allay IAEA concerns, Iran would give access within a 24-day time frame, after the IAEA made a request to visit a suspected site.  Furthermore, the deal stated that if Iran refused the access, the Islamist state and the IAEA would have additional 14 days to resolve the agreement among themselves.  If they failed to agree, a joint commission comprising the six member-nations who are parties to the agreement would consider the matter for an additional week. 

In conclusion, according to the agreement, Iran can continue its uranium enrichment program and continue developing its weapon program at its many military sites, and every time the IAEA suspects anything, the Iranians can have 24 days at a minimum and 45 days maximum to delay the access, sanitize the sites, or transfer the unauthorized nuclear work to another unauthorized military site.
 https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/obama_and_irans_nuclear_lies.html#ixzz5nH0Ua9im 




Bet you feel pretty stooooooopid right now, huh?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 22408718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar. Obama was speaking to a US citizen when he said that. You pathetic lying racist who cannot come up with any new lies about Obama.
Click to expand...



At the start she said she was speaking for illegal aliens.



*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_ _undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens *because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*_ 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 22408741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He told them to vote, and no one would investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama never told illegals to vote. You are a liar. Provide the quote where you think Obama told illegals to vote and no one would investigate. You are a sick pathetic liar.
Click to expand...




He told them to vote, and no one would investigate.









*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

*And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera.*

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*







*And, Obama did say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> CrusaderFrank, post: 22410547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama suborned felony voter fraud by telling illegals that voting makes them citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly provide a quote where Obama is “telling illegals that voting makes them citizens”  or even remotely conveys a message resembling your outrageous lie.
> 
> Since you cannot find a quote you are indeed a liar.
Click to expand...




He told them to vote, and no one would investigate.









*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, *first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

*And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, *_et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*







*And, Obama did say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask you to stick to the truth.....but then you'd be mute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barack Obama was ushering in the age of the ‘Iranian Nuclear Bomb’ and fueling Iran’s war machine.*
> 
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> Project Cassandra.
> *Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1] Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, national security concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project.[2]
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The money that Obama allowed them to gain was used to blow up US soldiers in Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> And the traitor did this...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically, he's not a traitor .......to his true faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing is Obama is not the president. And they did get Iran to stop producing nuclear materials. 5 other nations plus Iran (including Russia/China) agreed to the terms. You are seriously dislocated from fact and truth. And you are a traitor to intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The damage that Hussein did is still in effect.
> 
> 2. There is no way to know what Iran is doing, as the Obama deal provided no inspections.
> 
> 3. Every nation agreeing to the deal did so for the economic benefits of dealing with the rogue state, the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> 4. I challenge you to find anything I posted that is not 100% true, accurate and correct.
> 
> 5. I remain a warrior for truth and justice. I belong to Idiot-Free America.....which is why you are on my list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot. Everything you say is inaccurate. And you might want to take me off your list before I make you slither to another forum after being completely embarrassed.
Click to expand...




Everything I post is documented, linked and sourced......and 100% correct.


It must hurt, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22408085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, it's lost on you eh? please feel free, why obammy told the illegals to vote, even though he knew they legally couldn't? and you failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked what Obama was quoted as saying means. He said ‘can’t legally vote’. So I explained to you what ‘can’t legally vote’ means because you are stupid.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> NotfooledbyW, post: 22408008
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Can’t legally vote’ means ‘can’t legally vote’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you actually think ‘Can’t legally vote’  means ‘obammy told the illegals they can vote’ you need to explain why and how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He told them to vote, and no one would investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> *And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, *_et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obama Encouraged ‘Illegal Aliens’ to Vote*
> *In an interview aimed at a millennial audience, President Obama encouraged Latino citizens to vote. He did not urge undocumented immigrants to vote.*
> BETHANIA PALMA
> 
> PUBLISHED 6 NOVEMBER 2016
Click to expand...





*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself._

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

*And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, *_et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*







*And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*[/QUOTE]

*Obama Encouraged ‘Illegal Aliens’ to Vote*

*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself._

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

*And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, *_et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*







*And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*[/QUOTE]

*Obama Encouraged ‘Illegal Aliens’ to Vote*



*Here, in his own voice, telling illegals to vote*


----------



## dudmuck

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the traitor did this...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically, he's not a traitor .......to his true faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing is Obama is not the president. And they did get Iran to stop producing nuclear materials. 5 other nations plus Iran (including Russia/China) agreed to the terms. You are seriously dislocated from fact and truth. And you are a traitor to intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The damage that Hussein did is still in effect.
> 
> 2. There is no way to know what Iran is doing, as the Obama deal provided no inspections.
> 
> 3. Every nation agreeing to the deal did so for the economic benefits of dealing with the rogue state, the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> 4. I challenge you to find anything I posted that is not 100% true, accurate and correct.
> 
> 5. I remain a warrior for truth and justice. I belong to Idiot-Free America.....which is why you are on my list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot. Everything you say is inaccurate. And you might want to take me off your list before I make you slither to another forum after being completely embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I post is documented, linked and sourced......and 100% correct.
> 
> 
> It must hurt, huh?
Click to expand...

100 percent sourced by far right tabloids with mixed factual reporting reputations, which means far from 100 percent correct.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22409425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
> 
> Except he did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot provide the quote where Obama encouraged illegals to vote. Therefore your self acquired status on this subject is full fledged liar.
Click to expand...



Again???


Sure....



Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.



**




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, *first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*







*And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

dudmuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically, he's not a traitor .......to his true faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thing is Obama is not the president. And they did get Iran to stop producing nuclear materials. 5 other nations plus Iran (including Russia/China) agreed to the terms. You are seriously dislocated from fact and truth. And you are a traitor to intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The damage that Hussein did is still in effect.
> 
> 2. There is no way to know what Iran is doing, as the Obama deal provided no inspections.
> 
> 3. Every nation agreeing to the deal did so for the economic benefits of dealing with the rogue state, the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> 4. I challenge you to find anything I posted that is not 100% true, accurate and correct.
> 
> 5. I remain a warrior for truth and justice. I belong to Idiot-Free America.....which is why you are on my list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot. Everything you say is inaccurate. And you might want to take me off your list before I make you slither to another forum after being completely embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I post is documented, linked and sourced......and 100% correct.
> 
> 
> It must hurt, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 percent sourced by far right tabloids with mixed factual reporting reputations, which means far from 100 percent correct.
Click to expand...




There is no Far Right in this country.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 22408741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, Obama did say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not exact words because you leave plenty of contextual words out. But the larger point still remains that Obama never ever tells in the !exact words’ you did cite, that any non-citizen ttat they should vote and that their illegal voting will not be investigated.
> 
> What prompts you to pop up ever so often with this summarily refuted by the facts absurd racist theme against Obama’s?
> 
> What triggers your hate every six months so to promote this deplorable fake attack against Obama.
> 
> Is it your MAGA White Hope’s inability to sell his clown calamity circus to any American in the 60% majority as something to be respected and a legitimate functioning contribution to the greatness of the United States if America.
> 
> Are you frustrated that the majority of Americans are never going to submit to becoming ignorant racist homophobic pure Christian deplorables.
> 
> TrumpO can’t sell that to more than the already duped.
Click to expand...





In Hussein's own words and own voice:



Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.



**




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, *first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

*And there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera.*

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*







*And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> CrusaderFrank, post: 22410547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama suborned felony voter fraud by telling illegals that voting makes them citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly provide a quote where Obama is “telling illegals that voting makes them citizens”  or even remotely conveys a message resembling your outrageous lie.
> 
> Since you cannot find a quote you are indeed a liar.
Click to expand...




Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.



**




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is,* first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*







*And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*


----------



## DBA

Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank, post: 22410547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama suborned felony voter fraud by telling illegals that voting makes them citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly provide a quote where Obama is “telling illegals that voting makes them citizens”  or even remotely conveys a message resembling your outrageous lie.
> 
> Since you cannot find a quote you are indeed a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. Obama said it
Click to expand...

Idiot. He pointed out Gina Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen herself, gets to vote because she's a U.S  citizen herself.


----------



## Faun

DBA said:


> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.


Bullshit. Democrats run states like California, where they passed laws to prevent illegal aliens from voting


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank, post: 22410547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama suborned felony voter fraud by telling illegals that voting makes them citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly provide a quote where Obama is “telling illegals that voting makes them citizens”  or even remotely conveys a message resembling your outrageous lie.
> 
> Since you cannot find a quote you are indeed a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is,* first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*
Click to expand...

*"Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens."*

LOLOL 

To the brain-dead cultists, "I" means "others." 

Then, when speaking to Gina Rodriguez,  Barack answers, "when you vote..."

To those same zombie cultists, "you" also means "others."


----------



## NotfooledbyW

CrusaderFrank, post: 22410579 





CrusaderFrank said:


> Nah. Obama said it



So you say, but you cannot quote Obama ever saying it. That makes you a liar.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NotfooledbyW said:


> CrusaderFrank, post: 22410579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Obama said it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say, but you cannot quote Obama ever saying it. That makes you a liar.
Click to expand...


_*"first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself." Barack "Born in Kenya" Obama*_


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank, post: 22410547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama suborned felony voter fraud by telling illegals that voting makes them citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly provide a quote where Obama is “telling illegals that voting makes them citizens”  or even remotely conveys a message resembling your outrageous lie.
> 
> Since you cannot find a quote you are indeed a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. Obama said it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. He pointed out Gina Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen herself, gets to vote because she's a U.S  citizen herself.
Click to expand...


LOL!!!!  What a ma-rooon!

They were discussing Illegals voting


----------



## edward37

DBA said:


> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.


May I be the first to call bullshit on your lying post?


----------



## danielpalos

DBA said:


> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.


show us the express immigration clause, right wingers.  the left knows how to read.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank, post: 22410579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Obama said it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say, but you cannot quote Obama ever saying it. That makes you a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*"first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself." Barack "Born in Kenya" Obama*_
Click to expand...

That's a true statement since he said it to a U.S. citizen.


----------



## Faun

edward37 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> May I be the first to call bullshit on your lying post?
Click to expand...

No, git in line, bro.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank, post: 22410547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama suborned felony voter fraud by telling illegals that voting makes them citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly provide a quote where Obama is “telling illegals that voting makes them citizens”  or even remotely conveys a message resembling your outrageous lie.
> 
> Since you cannot find a quote you are indeed a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. Obama said it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. He pointed out Gina Rodriguez, a U.S. citizen herself, gets to vote because she's a U.S  citizen herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!  What a ma-rooon!
> 
> They were discussing Illegals voting
Click to expand...

No they weren't.  They were discussing latin U.S. citizens voting. Barack even said when you're a Latin U.S. citizen, you have an even greater responsibility to vote because such votes by latin U.S. voters speak for non-citizens who can't vote.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 22410844





PoliticalChic said:


> Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.



You racist moron - it still remains a fact that Gina is a US citizen being told by Obama directly that when she votes, because she is a US citizen,  she will not be investigated for voting kegally. 

You idiot,  if a US citizen speaks up for non-citizens they are still a US citizen. Obama was speaking directly to a US Citizen when he said you are a citizen yourself.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

DBA, post: 22410849 





DBA said:


> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.



You have no proof that your fellow liars are quoting Obama directly so your plan is to fabricate another lie about Democrats that you cannot prove either.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Democrats run states like California, where they passed laws to prevent illegal aliens from voting
Click to expand...

You mean where they passed laws which makes it easier to illegally vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 22410844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You racist moron - it still remains a fact that Gina is a US citizen being told by Obama directly that when she votes, because she is a US citizen,  she will not be investigated for voting kegally.
> 
> You idiot,  if a US citizen speaks up for non-citizens they are still a US citizen. Obama was speaking directly to a US Citizen when he said you are a citizen yourself.
Click to expand...



She clearly says she is speaking for and as an illegal.



Let's prove it together:


Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.



**




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]


So if I (an illegal) vote......*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*







*And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Democrats run states like California, where they passed laws to prevent illegal aliens from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean where they passed laws which makes it easier to illegally vote.
Click to expand...

Great, try citing a law that does that....


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic, post: 22410844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You racist moron - it still remains a fact that Gina is a US citizen being told by Obama directly that when she votes, because she is a US citizen,  she will not be investigated for voting kegally.
> 
> You idiot,  if a US citizen speaks up for non-citizens they are still a US citizen. Obama was speaking directly to a US Citizen when he said you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She clearly says she is speaking for and as an illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's prove it together:
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]
> 
> 
> So if I (an illegal) vote......*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*
Click to expand...

 Oh look, the forum liar is posting the edited video again which cuts out the part where Obama says a illegal aliens can't vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 22410844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You racist moron - it still remains a fact that Gina is a US citizen being told by Obama directly that when she votes, because she is a US citizen,  she will not be investigated for voting kegally.
> 
> You idiot,  if a US citizen speaks up for non-citizens they are still a US citizen. Obama was speaking directly to a US Citizen when he said you are a citizen yourself.
Click to expand...



Gee.....I hope it's really painful how regularly I prove you to be a lying sack of offal.


It is, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Democrats run states like California, where they passed laws to prevent illegal aliens from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean where they passed laws which makes it easier to illegally vote.
Click to expand...


Like this:

"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Th
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 subpoenas that had nothing to do with interfering in 2016.  where are those at?  You know, the reason for Mueller?  come on batman, tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> the 30 or so of trump people in touch with russian big wigs   Or was the talk all about adoption?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what we're finding out is the russia people in touch with those in the campaign were plants, it was their intentions to talk to them, so that they could run the hoax, it's what we just learned through the mueller investigation.  Your SC revealed the plot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is incorrect. Putin could not stand Obama but according to you he allowed his government to work with Obama to spy on Trump. So as part of the hoax, Putin was supposed to stand in Helsinki claiming he supported Trump. Yeah, that's the ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hoax is up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right  Trumps state taxes and bank records are on their way  and we already know kurshner sent money to russians
Click to expand...

how do you know that? you pukes truly step off cliffs.  amazing.  something you possibly couldn't know, Mueller didn't find it, and yet you fking know.  wow!!!


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22409382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22408085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, it's lost on you eh? please feel free, why obammy told the illegals to vote, even though he knew they legally couldn't? and you failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked what Obama was quoted as saying means. He said ‘can’t legally vote’. So I explained to you what ‘can’t legally vote’ means because you are stupid.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> NotfooledbyW, post: 22408008
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Can’t legally vote’ means ‘can’t legally vote’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you actually think ‘Can’t legally vote’  means ‘obammy told the illegals they can vote’ you need to explain why and how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well he fking did! Can’t change the fact. Waiting on your facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My basis in fact here is the fact that you actually believe in and promote the idea that ‘can’t legally vote’  means ‘obammy told the illegals they can vote’ which means you are a baseless lying racist fool who has no business using the word ‘fsct’ as if it were something your under-developed mind can cope with.
Click to expand...

dude, I posted the video from him stating it.  you can vote illegally and no one will come and ask you, did you watch the video from the link I provided? 29 second mark of the video.  Gina says dreamers vote.  dreamers are illegals.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22408085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, it's lost on you eh? please feel free, why obammy told the illegals to vote, even though he knew they legally couldn't? and you failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked what Obama was quoted as saying means. He said ‘can’t legally vote’. So I explained to you what ‘can’t legally vote’ means because you are stupid.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> NotfooledbyW, post: 22408008
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Can’t legally vote’ means ‘can’t legally vote’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you actually think ‘Can’t legally vote’  means ‘obammy told the illegals they can vote’ you need to explain why and how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FALSE: Obama Encouraged 'Illegal Aliens' to Vote
> 
> Except he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so, loon.
Click to expand...

yes so, the conversation in the video was about dreamers voting.  he said, at the 29 second mark of the video, that the voting records do not get turned over and no one would investigate.  wow!!! blinded by the left.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> CrusaderFrank, post: 22410579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Obama said it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say, but you cannot quote Obama ever saying it. That makes you a liar.
Click to expand...

we already quoted it by providing him saying it.  what is it you missed in the video?  I'll wait.


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> May I be the first to call bullshit on your lying post?
Click to expand...

free country so far.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 22410844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You racist moron - it still remains a fact that Gina is a US citizen being told by Obama directly that when she votes, because she is a US citizen,  she will not be investigated for voting kegally.
> 
> You idiot,  if a US citizen speaks up for non-citizens they are still a US citizen. Obama was speaking directly to a US Citizen when he said you are a citizen yourself.
Click to expand...

no, that isn't what he said at all.  wow.  PC scripted the conversation,  you should read it.  it was posted five times.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> DBA, post: 22410849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no proof that your fellow liars are quoting Obama directly so your plan is to fabricate another lie about Democrats that you cannot prove either.
Click to expand...

we gave you the video of him saying it.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Democrats run states like California, where they passed laws to prevent illegal aliens from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean where they passed laws which makes it easier to illegally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
Click to expand...

Illegal aliens are not registered to vote with that process.

Do you ever stop lying?

Ever??? 

_(no need to answer, that's rhetorical)_


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank, post: 22410579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Obama said it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say, but you cannot quote Obama ever saying it. That makes you a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we already quoted it by providing him saying it.  what is it you missed in the video?  I'll wait.
Click to expand...

The part where Obama says illegal aliens can't vote. That part was strategically edited out of that video.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> DBA, post: 22410849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no proof that your fellow liars are quoting Obama directly so your plan is to fabricate another lie about Democrats that you cannot prove either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we gave you the video of him saying it.
Click to expand...

That video was selectively edited.


----------



## iceberg

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic, post: 22410844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You racist moron - it still remains a fact that Gina is a US citizen being told by Obama directly that when she votes, because she is a US citizen,  she will not be investigated for voting kegally.
> 
> You idiot,  if a US citizen speaks up for non-citizens they are still a US citizen. Obama was speaking directly to a US Citizen when he said you are a citizen yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She clearly says she is speaking for and as an illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's prove it together:
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]
> 
> 
> So if I (an illegal) vote......*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look, the forum liar is posting the edited video again which cuts out the part where Obama says a illegal aliens can't vote.
Click to expand...

kinda like when people cut out the part of the video that says trump was not mocking a handicapped reporter but doing what he always does.

or making something out of "hey russia, if you can find those e-mails..." as being more than a joke attempt in front of the world.

and my favorite - WE NEED OUR WEAVES!!!

to pretend only the other side does it really does nothing for overall credibility.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Democrats run states like California, where they passed laws to prevent illegal aliens from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean where they passed laws which makes it easier to illegally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegal aliens are not registered to vote with that process.
> 
> Do you ever stop lying?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> _(no need to answer, that's rhetorical)_
Click to expand...


According to Barack "Born in Kenya" Obama, when an Illegal votes he becomes a citizen


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Democrats run states like California, where they passed laws to prevent illegal aliens from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean where they passed laws which makes it easier to illegally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, try citing a law that does that....
Click to expand...

They made it possible to register to vote while renewing their Drivers license simply by stating (lying) that they are US citizens. No proof of citizenship required.
They made it possible for non-citizens to vote in state elections which are held at the same time as National elections making it easy for non-citizens to illegally vote in both simply by lying and claiming to be citizens.
They count them on the census so they get more tax money because they have non-citizens in their counties.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Democrats run states like California, where they passed laws to prevent illegal aliens from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean where they passed laws which makes it easier to illegally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, try citing a law that does that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They made it possible to register to vote while renewing their Drivers license simply by stating (lying) that they are US citizens. No proof of citizenship required.
> They made it possible for non-citizens to vote in state elections which are held at the same time as National elections making it easy for non-citizens to illegally vote in both simply by lying and claiming to be citizens.
> They count them on the census so they get more tax money because they have non-citizens in their counties.
Click to expand...



And a President of the United States with no respect for American sovereignty.


----------



## danielpalos

the right wing is simply being frivolous. 

there is no express immigration clause.  it is a merely implied power in right wing fantasy.  there is no appeal to ignorance of the law.

We should have no illegal problem and no illegal underclass for the right wing to abuse, because that does provide for the general welfare.  We have an express establishment clause for naturalization, every time the right wing prefers  bigotry to faithful execution of our supreme law of the land.

All foreign nationals in the US should be known to the general government and federally identified for civil purposes.


----------



## dudmuck

PoliticalChic said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thing is Obama is not the president. And they did get Iran to stop producing nuclear materials. 5 other nations plus Iran (including Russia/China) agreed to the terms. You are seriously dislocated from fact and truth. And you are a traitor to intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The damage that Hussein did is still in effect.
> 
> 2. There is no way to know what Iran is doing, as the Obama deal provided no inspections.
> 
> 3. Every nation agreeing to the deal did so for the economic benefits of dealing with the rogue state, the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> 4. I challenge you to find anything I posted that is not 100% true, accurate and correct.
> 
> 5. I remain a warrior for truth and justice. I belong to Idiot-Free America.....which is why you are on my list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot. Everything you say is inaccurate. And you might want to take me off your list before I make you slither to another forum after being completely embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I post is documented, linked and sourced......and 100% correct.
> 
> 
> It must hurt, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 percent sourced by far right tabloids with mixed factual reporting reputations, which means far from 100 percent correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country.
Click to expand...

The far right is one the rise.
see, quite the contrary.
not only does it exist, its also getting bigger and more violent.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dudmuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The damage that Hussein did is still in effect.
> 
> 2. There is no way to know what Iran is doing, as the Obama deal provided no inspections.
> 
> 3. Every nation agreeing to the deal did so for the economic benefits of dealing with the rogue state, the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> 4. I challenge you to find anything I posted that is not 100% true, accurate and correct.
> 
> 5. I remain a warrior for truth and justice. I belong to Idiot-Free America.....which is why you are on my list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot. Everything you say is inaccurate. And you might want to take me off your list before I make you slither to another forum after being completely embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I post is documented, linked and sourced......and 100% correct.
> 
> 
> It must hurt, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 percent sourced by far right tabloids with mixed factual reporting reputations, which means far from 100 percent correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The far right is one the rise.
> see, quite the contrary.
> not only does it exist, its also getting bigger and more violent.
Click to expand...




There is no Far Right in this country....only a Far Left.


Watch me FORCE you to prove it.


As is always important when dealing with Leftists, Liberals.....let's define terms.


The terms far right and far left are relative to *some understood center.*

*To be "far," one's positions must be radical relative to that center.
American traditions, values, and history represent that center.


The premise *here is that, if I can show that the values called 'Far Right' are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."



"Radical" is important to the discussion. It means *"especially of change or action relating to or affecting the fundamental nature of something; far-reaching or thorough" (see Google.)
*

To be 'far,' it must be at a distance to the center: American traditions, values, and history represent that center.

There are so very many ways to prove same.....


 Let's take as an example, traditional marriage, that involves one man and one woman, and compare that with homosexual marriage..
....which is the radical position?
Hence, Far Left.

Need convincing? Well, a common social reference is 'the nuclear family.' It has always menant:
" a family group that consists only of father, mother, and children" Definition of NUCLEAR FAMILY


How about 'traditional family'?
"A traditional family is a family structure that consists of a man, woman and one or more of their biological or adopted children. In most traditional families, the man and woman are husband and wife." Traditional Family: Definition & Concept | Study.com

So....as far as the concept of marriage and family, where do we find the radical position? 
The Left.
Hence, 'Far Left.'
So far, far from the center, that they cannot point to a single philosopher, sage, or religious leader throughout history who has endorsed homosexual marriage.




If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.



I sure put a cork in your pie-hole, didn't I.




*


----------



## danielpalos

be Legal to Constitutional Law!


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Democrats run states like California, where they passed laws to prevent illegal aliens from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean where they passed laws which makes it easier to illegally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, try citing a law that does that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They made it possible to register to vote while renewing their Drivers license simply by stating (lying) that they are US citizens. No proof of citizenship required.
> They made it possible for non-citizens to vote in state elections which are held at the same time as National elections making it easy for non-citizens to illegally vote in both simply by lying and claiming to be citizens.
> They count them on the census so they get more tax money because they have non-citizens in their counties.
Click to expand...

_*"They made it possible to register to vote while renewing their Drivers license simply by stating (lying) that they are US citizens."*_

Not true. You are woefully misinformed.  Proof is required to get a standard California driver's license. Without such proof, individuals can only obtain an AB60 driver's license,  which can neither be used to vote nor register to vote.

_*Assembly Bill No. 60*

*AB-60 Driver’s licenses: eligibility: required documentation.*

This bill would require the department to issue an original driver’s license to a person *who is unable to submit satisfactory proof that the applicant’s presence in the United States is authorized under federal law* if he or she meets all other qualifications for licensure and provides satisfactory proof to the department of his or her identity and California residency.

[...]

The license shall bear the following notice: “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes. This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for *employment, *voter registration*, or public benefits.”_​


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Democrats run states like California, where they passed laws to prevent illegal aliens from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean where they passed laws which makes it easier to illegally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this:
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegal aliens are not registered to vote with that process.
> 
> Do you ever stop lying?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> _(no need to answer, that's rhetorical)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Barack "Born in Kenya" Obama, when an Illegal votes he becomes a citizen
Click to expand...

LOLOL

No, accord to brain-dead cultists, Obma said that. According to Obma, he said U.S. citizens should vote while non-citizens can't.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22411647 





jc456 said:


> we already quoted it by providing him saying it. what is it you missed in the video? I'll wait.



He never says it in the transcript or in the video. You are a liar. There is no other way to describe you.

In the video you can be hearing what you want to hear. But in the transcript you cannot read what you want to read.

Provide a transcript. Nothing posted by anyone to date has Obama telling illegals that they become citizens when they vote. It’s a lie. You are a liar every time you repeat it and provide no transcript.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22411647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we already quoted it by providing him saying it. what is it you missed in the video? I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He never says it in the transcript or in the video. You are a liar. There is no other way to describe you.
> 
> In the video you can be hearing what you want to hear. But in the transcript you cannot read what you want to read.
> 
> Provide a transcript. Nothing posted by anyone to date has Obama telling illegals that they become citizens when they vote. It’s a lie. You are a liar every time you repeat it and provide no transcript.
Click to expand...

what is it you don't understand, you're listening and reading skills suck dude.  not anything more I can tell you.  that's on you, the language is there.

Tell me what you is so difficult for you to understand with this ...
*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.* 

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]


So if I (an illegal) vote......*


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.


I think they have a few more brains than you darlin.
A voting booth is the last place they go.
Btw, remember the cons crack birther team?
Found one illegal voter, a repub woman and then disbanded??


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22412709 





jc456 said:


> So if I (an illegal) vote...



Gina Ridruguez is not an illegal. The parenthesis is yours and you are a liar for adding it. 

She calls them citizens but no one tells them to vote. Obama says they cannot vote.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22412709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I (an illegal) vote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gina Ridruguez is not an illegal. The parenthesis is yours and you are a liar for adding it.
> 
> She calls them citizens but no one tells them to vote. Obama says they cannot vote.
Click to expand...

again, you didn't listen to what she said in the video, it was the purpose of her question and correctly ascribed. did she start her question recognizing the dreamers or not? It's how we follow a conversation based on the sentence structure.  you should go to school and learn it.  It's obvious you didn't.


----------



## ph3iron

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof or no proof, the sad part is that Democrats really wouldn't mind if illegals voted as long as it helped their candidates.  The sanctity of country doesn't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Democrats run states like California, where they passed laws to prevent illegal aliens from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean where they passed laws which makes it easier to illegally vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, try citing a law that does that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They made it possible to register to vote while renewing their Drivers license simply by stating (lying) that they are US citizens. No proof of citizenship required.
> They made it possible for non-citizens to vote in state elections which are held at the same time as National elections making it easy for non-citizens to illegally vote in both simply by lying and claiming to be citizens.
> They count them on the census so they get more tax money because they have non-citizens in their counties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"They made it possible to register to vote while renewing their Drivers license simply by stating (lying) that they are US citizens."*_
> 
> Not true. You are woefully misinformed.  Proof is required to get a standard California driver's license. Without such proof, individuals can only obtain an AB60 driver's license,  which can neither be used to vote nor register to vote.
> 
> _*Assembly Bill No. 60*
> 
> *AB-60 Driver’s licenses: eligibility: required documentation.*
> 
> This bill would require the department to issue an original driver’s license to a person *who is unable to submit satisfactory proof that the applicant’s presence in the United States is authorized under federal law* if he or she meets all other qualifications for licensure and provides satisfactory proof to the department of his or her identity and California residency.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The license shall bear the following notice: “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes. This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle. *It does not establish eligibility for *employment, *voter registration*, or public benefits.”_​
Click to expand...

Oh, quit it with the facts.
All we need is info wars and knees news.
My cal daughter laughed at this cult bs too


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22412709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I (an illegal) vote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gina Ridruguez is not an illegal. The parenthesis is yours and you are a liar for adding it.
> 
> She calls them citizens but no one tells them to vote. Obama says they cannot vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, you didn't listen to what she said in the video, it was the purpose of her question and correctly ascribed. did she start her question recognizing the dreamers or not? It's how we follow a conversation based on the sentence structure.  you should go to school and learn it.  It's obvious you didn't.
Click to expand...

You're still lying and everybody here reading this knows it. What she asked is if she, a U.S. citizen,  has to worry about immigration coming after her family members and friends who are not here legally, if she votes.


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof.....coming right out.....of PC's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can always tell by the resort to coarseness that I've hit a nerve.
Click to expand...

No, we're just waiting.
I think she gets pregnant so she can enjoy the abortion


----------



## The Original Tree

*Speaking of Illegals, here is another young girl her parents or her friends will never see again.  She is probably in a Central American Brothel by now, or has been sold overseas to work in some Islamic Country Prostitute Ring.

Idaho teen abducted from her job at Wendy's located in Arizona, suspect in custody*


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22412709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I (an illegal) vote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gina Ridruguez is not an illegal. The parenthesis is yours and you are a liar for adding it.
> 
> She calls them citizens but no one tells them to vote. Obama says they cannot vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, you didn't listen to what she said in the video, it was the purpose of her question and correctly ascribed. did she start her question recognizing the dreamers or not? It's how we follow a conversation based on the sentence structure.  you should go to school and learn it.  It's obvious you didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still lying and everybody here reading this knows it. What she asked is if she, a U.S. citizen,  has to worry about immigration coming after her family members and friends who are not here legally, if she votes.
Click to expand...

*Hilarious that the biggest and most consistently rabid liar on USMB would ever call another poster a liar.  LMFAO.*


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22412765 





jc456 said:


> did she start her question recognizing the dreamers or not?



Yes she did. She is not a dreamer. Obama was speaking to a US CITIZEN, when he said you are a citizen yourself. There is no way to turn that into Obama telling illegals they can vote. 

jc456, post: 22411592,





jc456 said:


> Gina says dreamers vote.



You are a liar. Gina never said ‘dreamers vote’.


----------



## dudmuck

PoliticalChic said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot. Everything you say is inaccurate. And you might want to take me off your list before I make you slither to another forum after being completely embarrassed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I post is documented, linked and sourced......and 100% correct.
> 
> 
> It must hurt, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 percent sourced by far right tabloids with mixed factual reporting reputations, which means far from 100 percent correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The far right is one the rise.
> see, quite the contrary.
> not only does it exist, its also getting bigger and more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....only a Far Left.
> 
> 
> Watch me FORCE you to prove it.
> 
> 
> As is always important when dealing with Leftists, Liberals.....let's define terms.
> 
> 
> The terms far right and far left are relative to *some understood center.*
> 
> *To be "far," one's positions must be radical relative to that center.
> American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> 
> The premise *here is that, if I can show that the values called 'Far Right' are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> 
> 
> "Radical" is important to the discussion. It means *"especially of change or action relating to or affecting the fundamental nature of something; far-reaching or thorough" (see Google.)
> *
> 
> To be 'far,' it must be at a distance to the center: American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> There are so very many ways to prove same.....
> 
> 
> Let's take as an example, traditional marriage, that involves one man and one woman, and compare that with homosexual marriage..
> ....which is the radical position?
> Hence, Far Left.
> 
> Need convincing? Well, a common social reference is 'the nuclear family.' It has always menant:
> " a family group that consists only of father, mother, and children" Definition of NUCLEAR FAMILY
> 
> 
> How about 'traditional family'?
> "A traditional family is a family structure that consists of a man, woman and one or more of their biological or adopted children. In most traditional families, the man and woman are husband and wife." Traditional Family: Definition & Concept | Study.com
> 
> So....as far as the concept of marriage and family, where do we find the radical position?
> The Left.
> Hence, 'Far Left.'
> So far, far from the center, that they cannot point to a single philosopher, sage, or religious leader throughout history who has endorsed homosexual marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure put a cork in your pie-hole, didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

what are the positions of the radical right?
Look no futher than Alex Jones or Milo Yiannopoulos.  Any well know views of either can be considered far right radicalism.   Why do think Alex Jones and other far right nuts have been banned from all social media?    Because they're right wing nuts fomenting violence, but Trump sympathizes with them.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dudmuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I post is documented, linked and sourced......and 100% correct.
> 
> 
> It must hurt, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 100 percent sourced by far right tabloids with mixed factual reporting reputations, which means far from 100 percent correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The far right is one the rise.
> see, quite the contrary.
> not only does it exist, its also getting bigger and more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....only a Far Left.
> 
> 
> Watch me FORCE you to prove it.
> 
> 
> As is always important when dealing with Leftists, Liberals.....let's define terms.
> 
> 
> The terms far right and far left are relative to *some understood center.*
> 
> *To be "far," one's positions must be radical relative to that center.
> American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> 
> The premise *here is that, if I can show that the values called 'Far Right' are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> 
> 
> "Radical" is important to the discussion. It means *"especially of change or action relating to or affecting the fundamental nature of something; far-reaching or thorough" (see Google.)
> *
> 
> To be 'far,' it must be at a distance to the center: American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> There are so very many ways to prove same.....
> 
> 
> Let's take as an example, traditional marriage, that involves one man and one woman, and compare that with homosexual marriage..
> ....which is the radical position?
> Hence, Far Left.
> 
> Need convincing? Well, a common social reference is 'the nuclear family.' It has always menant:
> " a family group that consists only of father, mother, and children" Definition of NUCLEAR FAMILY
> 
> 
> How about 'traditional family'?
> "A traditional family is a family structure that consists of a man, woman and one or more of their biological or adopted children. In most traditional families, the man and woman are husband and wife." Traditional Family: Definition & Concept | Study.com
> 
> So....as far as the concept of marriage and family, where do we find the radical position?
> The Left.
> Hence, 'Far Left.'
> So far, far from the center, that they cannot point to a single philosopher, sage, or religious leader throughout history who has endorsed homosexual marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure put a cork in your pie-hole, didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are the positions of the radical right?
> Look no futher than Alex Jones or Milo Yiannopoulos.  Any well know views of either can be considered far right radicalism.   Why do think Alex Jones and other far right nuts have been banned from all social media?    Because they're right wing nuts fomenting violence, but Trump sympathizes with them.
Click to expand...



1. Which is an elected representative of the Right?
Neither one.

2. What positions of the Right are racial?
None that you can name.


3. You have been an excellent witness to prove that there is no Far Right in this country.

You're dismissed.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22412765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did she start her question recognizing the dreamers or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did. She is not a dreamer. Obama was speaking to a US CITIZEN, when he said you are a citizen yourself. There is no way to turn that into Obama telling illegals they can vote.
> 
> jc456, post: 22411592,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gina says dreamers vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar. Gina never said ‘dreamers vote’.
Click to expand...

she didn't say that though.  she was discussing with obammy if she were an illegal.  see, it's the role play she stated in the context of her question.  you should actually listen.


----------



## dudmuck

PoliticalChic said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 percent sourced by far right tabloids with mixed factual reporting reputations, which means far from 100 percent correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The far right is one the rise.
> see, quite the contrary.
> not only does it exist, its also getting bigger and more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....only a Far Left.
> 
> 
> Watch me FORCE you to prove it.
> 
> 
> As is always important when dealing with Leftists, Liberals.....let's define terms.
> 
> 
> The terms far right and far left are relative to *some understood center.*
> 
> *To be "far," one's positions must be radical relative to that center.
> American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> 
> The premise *here is that, if I can show that the values called 'Far Right' are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> 
> 
> "Radical" is important to the discussion. It means *"especially of change or action relating to or affecting the fundamental nature of something; far-reaching or thorough" (see Google.)
> *
> 
> To be 'far,' it must be at a distance to the center: American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> There are so very many ways to prove same.....
> 
> 
> Let's take as an example, traditional marriage, that involves one man and one woman, and compare that with homosexual marriage..
> ....which is the radical position?
> Hence, Far Left.
> 
> Need convincing? Well, a common social reference is 'the nuclear family.' It has always menant:
> " a family group that consists only of father, mother, and children" Definition of NUCLEAR FAMILY
> 
> 
> How about 'traditional family'?
> "A traditional family is a family structure that consists of a man, woman and one or more of their biological or adopted children. In most traditional families, the man and woman are husband and wife." Traditional Family: Definition & Concept | Study.com
> 
> So....as far as the concept of marriage and family, where do we find the radical position?
> The Left.
> Hence, 'Far Left.'
> So far, far from the center, that they cannot point to a single philosopher, sage, or religious leader throughout history who has endorsed homosexual marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure put a cork in your pie-hole, didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are the positions of the radical right?
> Look no futher than Alex Jones or Milo Yiannopoulos.  Any well know views of either can be considered far right radicalism.   Why do think Alex Jones and other far right nuts have been banned from all social media?    Because they're right wing nuts fomenting violence, but Trump sympathizes with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Which is an elected representative of the Right?
> Neither one.
> 
> 2. What positions of the Right are racial?
> None that you can name.
> 
> 
> 3. You have been an excellent witness to prove that there is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> You're dismissed.
Click to expand...

of course alex jones is a representative of the far right.  Trump bitched and moaned when social media kicked him off.   Rush Limbaugh aint far behind.

I had already given you proof that far right exists, and is growing: 
*The Rise of Far-Right Extremism in the United States*


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
Click to expand...


Actually, we just had a lengthy, expensive investigation conclude that didn't happen.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dudmuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> The far right is one the rise.
> see, quite the contrary.
> not only does it exist, its also getting bigger and more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....only a Far Left.
> 
> 
> Watch me FORCE you to prove it.
> 
> 
> As is always important when dealing with Leftists, Liberals.....let's define terms.
> 
> 
> The terms far right and far left are relative to *some understood center.*
> 
> *To be "far," one's positions must be radical relative to that center.
> American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> 
> The premise *here is that, if I can show that the values called 'Far Right' are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> 
> 
> "Radical" is important to the discussion. It means *"especially of change or action relating to or affecting the fundamental nature of something; far-reaching or thorough" (see Google.)
> *
> 
> To be 'far,' it must be at a distance to the center: American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> There are so very many ways to prove same.....
> 
> 
> Let's take as an example, traditional marriage, that involves one man and one woman, and compare that with homosexual marriage..
> ....which is the radical position?
> Hence, Far Left.
> 
> Need convincing? Well, a common social reference is 'the nuclear family.' It has always menant:
> " a family group that consists only of father, mother, and children" Definition of NUCLEAR FAMILY
> 
> 
> How about 'traditional family'?
> "A traditional family is a family structure that consists of a man, woman and one or more of their biological or adopted children. In most traditional families, the man and woman are husband and wife." Traditional Family: Definition & Concept | Study.com
> 
> So....as far as the concept of marriage and family, where do we find the radical position?
> The Left.
> Hence, 'Far Left.'
> So far, far from the center, that they cannot point to a single philosopher, sage, or religious leader throughout history who has endorsed homosexual marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure put a cork in your pie-hole, didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are the positions of the radical right?
> Look no futher than Alex Jones or Milo Yiannopoulos.  Any well know views of either can be considered far right radicalism.   Why do think Alex Jones and other far right nuts have been banned from all social media?    Because they're right wing nuts fomenting violence, but Trump sympathizes with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Which is an elected representative of the Right?
> Neither one.
> 
> 2. What positions of the Right are racial?
> None that you can name.
> 
> 
> 3. You have been an excellent witness to prove that there is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course alex jones is a representative of the far right.  Trump bitched and moaned when social media kicked him off.   Rush Limbaugh aint far behind.
> 
> I had already given you proof that far right exists, and is growing:
> *The Rise of Far-Right Extremism in the United States*
Click to expand...



There is no Far Right in this country....but if you'd like to try again....OK.

The official positions of the GOP, the Right, conservatives, are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."

The Democrats, Liberals, Progressives ascribe to radical anti-American positions, hence, Far Left.


Let's check.

Let's go right for the head of the Far Left....Obama

The Obama administration is easily proven to be Far Left: he advanced, to a seat on the Supreme Court, a radical who does not believe in free speech, the first amendment.

"In her 1993 article "Regulation of Hate Speech and Pornography After R.A.V," for the University of Chicago Law Review, Kagan writes: 

"I take it as a given that we live in a society marred by racial and gender inequality, that certain forms of speech perpetuate and promote this inequality, and that the uncoerced disappearance of such speech would be cause for great elation." 



In a 1996 paper, "Private Speech, Public Purpose: The Role of Governmental Motive in First Amendment Doctrine," Kagan argued it may be proper to suppress speech because it is offensive to society or to the government. 
That paper asserted First Amendment doctrine is comprised of "motives and ... actions infested with them" and she goes so far as to claim that "First Amendment law is best understood and most readily explained as a kind of motive-hunting." 



Kagan's name was also on a brief, United States V. Stevens, dug up by the Washington Examiner, stating: "Whether a given category of speech enjoys First Amendment protection depends upon a categorical balancing of the value of the speech against its societal costs." 

If the government doesn't like what you say, Elena Kagan believes it is the duty of courts to tell you to shut up. If some pantywaist is offended by what you say, Elena Kagan believes your words can be "disappeared". 
WyBlog -- Elena Kagan's America: some speech can be "disappeared"
Elena Kagan Radical anti-gun nut?



Any want to deny that free speech is at the center of American tradition???
Anyone?



So....as far as the concept of free speech in America, where do we find the radical position? 
Hence, far left.



If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.


*


----------



## jc456

dudmuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> The far right is one the rise.
> see, quite the contrary.
> not only does it exist, its also getting bigger and more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....only a Far Left.
> 
> 
> Watch me FORCE you to prove it.
> 
> 
> As is always important when dealing with Leftists, Liberals.....let's define terms.
> 
> 
> The terms far right and far left are relative to *some understood center.*
> 
> *To be "far," one's positions must be radical relative to that center.
> American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> 
> The premise *here is that, if I can show that the values called 'Far Right' are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> 
> 
> "Radical" is important to the discussion. It means *"especially of change or action relating to or affecting the fundamental nature of something; far-reaching or thorough" (see Google.)
> *
> 
> To be 'far,' it must be at a distance to the center: American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> There are so very many ways to prove same.....
> 
> 
> Let's take as an example, traditional marriage, that involves one man and one woman, and compare that with homosexual marriage..
> ....which is the radical position?
> Hence, Far Left.
> 
> Need convincing? Well, a common social reference is 'the nuclear family.' It has always menant:
> " a family group that consists only of father, mother, and children" Definition of NUCLEAR FAMILY
> 
> 
> How about 'traditional family'?
> "A traditional family is a family structure that consists of a man, woman and one or more of their biological or adopted children. In most traditional families, the man and woman are husband and wife." Traditional Family: Definition & Concept | Study.com
> 
> So....as far as the concept of marriage and family, where do we find the radical position?
> The Left.
> Hence, 'Far Left.'
> So far, far from the center, that they cannot point to a single philosopher, sage, or religious leader throughout history who has endorsed homosexual marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure put a cork in your pie-hole, didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are the positions of the radical right?
> Look no futher than Alex Jones or Milo Yiannopoulos.  Any well know views of either can be considered far right radicalism.   Why do think Alex Jones and other far right nuts have been banned from all social media?    Because they're right wing nuts fomenting violence, but Trump sympathizes with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Which is an elected representative of the Right?
> Neither one.
> 
> 2. What positions of the Right are racial?
> None that you can name.
> 
> 
> 3. You have been an excellent witness to prove that there is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course alex jones is a representative of the far right.  Trump bitched and moaned when social media kicked him off.   Rush Limbaugh aint far behind.
> 
> I had already given you proof that far right exists, and is growing:
> *The Rise of Far-Right Extremism in the United States*
Click to expand...

what is your far right definition?  PC laid out quite a nice explanation, nothing in it shows anything far right of center.  So perhaps you could tell us what constitute far right, a definition, not a person's name.


----------



## jc456

PoliticalChic said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right is one the rise.
> see, quite the contrary.
> not only does it exist, its also getting bigger and more violent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....only a Far Left.
> 
> 
> Watch me FORCE you to prove it.
> 
> 
> As is always important when dealing with Leftists, Liberals.....let's define terms.
> 
> 
> The terms far right and far left are relative to *some understood center.*
> 
> *To be "far," one's positions must be radical relative to that center.
> American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> 
> The premise *here is that, if I can show that the values called 'Far Right' are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> 
> 
> "Radical" is important to the discussion. It means *"especially of change or action relating to or affecting the fundamental nature of something; far-reaching or thorough" (see Google.)
> *
> 
> To be 'far,' it must be at a distance to the center: American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> There are so very many ways to prove same.....
> 
> 
> Let's take as an example, traditional marriage, that involves one man and one woman, and compare that with homosexual marriage..
> ....which is the radical position?
> Hence, Far Left.
> 
> Need convincing? Well, a common social reference is 'the nuclear family.' It has always menant:
> " a family group that consists only of father, mother, and children" Definition of NUCLEAR FAMILY
> 
> 
> How about 'traditional family'?
> "A traditional family is a family structure that consists of a man, woman and one or more of their biological or adopted children. In most traditional families, the man and woman are husband and wife." Traditional Family: Definition & Concept | Study.com
> 
> So....as far as the concept of marriage and family, where do we find the radical position?
> The Left.
> Hence, 'Far Left.'
> So far, far from the center, that they cannot point to a single philosopher, sage, or religious leader throughout history who has endorsed homosexual marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure put a cork in your pie-hole, didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are the positions of the radical right?
> Look no futher than Alex Jones or Milo Yiannopoulos.  Any well know views of either can be considered far right radicalism.   Why do think Alex Jones and other far right nuts have been banned from all social media?    Because they're right wing nuts fomenting violence, but Trump sympathizes with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Which is an elected representative of the Right?
> Neither one.
> 
> 2. What positions of the Right are racial?
> None that you can name.
> 
> 
> 3. You have been an excellent witness to prove that there is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course alex jones is a representative of the far right.  Trump bitched and moaned when social media kicked him off.   Rush Limbaugh aint far behind.
> 
> I had already given you proof that far right exists, and is growing:
> *The Rise of Far-Right Extremism in the United States*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....but if you'd like to try again....OK.
> 
> The official positions of the GOP, the Right, conservatives, are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> The Democrats, Liberals, Progressives ascribe to radical anti-American positions, hence, Far Left.
> 
> 
> Let's check.
> 
> Let's go right for the head of the Far Left....Obama
> 
> The Obama administration is easily proven to be Far Left: he advanced, to a seat on the Supreme Court, a radical who does not believe in free speech, the first amendment.
> 
> "In her 1993 article "Regulation of Hate Speech and Pornography After R.A.V," for the University of Chicago Law Review, Kagan writes:
> 
> "I take it as a given that we live in a society marred by racial and gender inequality, that certain forms of speech perpetuate and promote this inequality, and that the uncoerced disappearance of such speech would be cause for great elation."
> 
> 
> 
> In a 1996 paper, "Private Speech, Public Purpose: The Role of Governmental Motive in First Amendment Doctrine," Kagan argued it may be proper to suppress speech because it is offensive to society or to the government.
> That paper asserted First Amendment doctrine is comprised of "motives and ... actions infested with them" and she goes so far as to claim that "First Amendment law is best understood and most readily explained as a kind of motive-hunting."
> 
> 
> 
> Kagan's name was also on a brief, United States V. Stevens, dug up by the Washington Examiner, stating: "Whether a given category of speech enjoys First Amendment protection depends upon a categorical balancing of the value of the speech against its societal costs."
> 
> If the government doesn't like what you say, Elena Kagan believes it is the duty of courts to tell you to shut up. If some pantywaist is offended by what you say, Elena Kagan believes your words can be "disappeared".
> WyBlog -- Elena Kagan's America: some speech can be "disappeared"
> Elena Kagan Radical anti-gun nut?
> 
> 
> 
> Any want to deny that free speech is at the center of American tradition???
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> So....as far as the concept of free speech in America, where do we find the radical position?
> Hence, far left.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> *
Click to expand...

PC, perhaps center is now far right?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22413086 





jc456 said:


> she was discussing with obammy if she were an illegal



She never said “If I were an illegal” and she never hinted, suggested, proposed or intimated  that the discussion involved herself role playing as an illegal or her wanting an answer from Obama based on “If” she were an illegal. 

There is no language that goes there. You are a liar.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jc456 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....only a Far Left.
> 
> 
> Watch me FORCE you to prove it.
> 
> 
> As is always important when dealing with Leftists, Liberals.....let's define terms.
> 
> 
> The terms far right and far left are relative to *some understood center.*
> 
> *To be "far," one's positions must be radical relative to that center.
> American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> 
> The premise *here is that, if I can show that the values called 'Far Right' are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> 
> 
> "Radical" is important to the discussion. It means *"especially of change or action relating to or affecting the fundamental nature of something; far-reaching or thorough" (see Google.)
> *
> 
> To be 'far,' it must be at a distance to the center: American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> There are so very many ways to prove same.....
> 
> 
> Let's take as an example, traditional marriage, that involves one man and one woman, and compare that with homosexual marriage..
> ....which is the radical position?
> Hence, Far Left.
> 
> Need convincing? Well, a common social reference is 'the nuclear family.' It has always menant:
> " a family group that consists only of father, mother, and children" Definition of NUCLEAR FAMILY
> 
> 
> How about 'traditional family'?
> "A traditional family is a family structure that consists of a man, woman and one or more of their biological or adopted children. In most traditional families, the man and woman are husband and wife." Traditional Family: Definition & Concept | Study.com
> 
> So....as far as the concept of marriage and family, where do we find the radical position?
> The Left.
> Hence, 'Far Left.'
> So far, far from the center, that they cannot point to a single philosopher, sage, or religious leader throughout history who has endorsed homosexual marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure put a cork in your pie-hole, didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> what are the positions of the radical right?
> Look no futher than Alex Jones or Milo Yiannopoulos.  Any well know views of either can be considered far right radicalism.   Why do think Alex Jones and other far right nuts have been banned from all social media?    Because they're right wing nuts fomenting violence, but Trump sympathizes with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Which is an elected representative of the Right?
> Neither one.
> 
> 2. What positions of the Right are racial?
> None that you can name.
> 
> 
> 3. You have been an excellent witness to prove that there is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course alex jones is a representative of the far right.  Trump bitched and moaned when social media kicked him off.   Rush Limbaugh aint far behind.
> 
> I had already given you proof that far right exists, and is growing:
> *The Rise of Far-Right Extremism in the United States*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....but if you'd like to try again....OK.
> 
> The official positions of the GOP, the Right, conservatives, are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> The Democrats, Liberals, Progressives ascribe to radical anti-American positions, hence, Far Left.
> 
> 
> Let's check.
> 
> Let's go right for the head of the Far Left....Obama
> 
> The Obama administration is easily proven to be Far Left: he advanced, to a seat on the Supreme Court, a radical who does not believe in free speech, the first amendment.
> 
> "In her 1993 article "Regulation of Hate Speech and Pornography After R.A.V," for the University of Chicago Law Review, Kagan writes:
> 
> "I take it as a given that we live in a society marred by racial and gender inequality, that certain forms of speech perpetuate and promote this inequality, and that the uncoerced disappearance of such speech would be cause for great elation."
> 
> 
> 
> In a 1996 paper, "Private Speech, Public Purpose: The Role of Governmental Motive in First Amendment Doctrine," Kagan argued it may be proper to suppress speech because it is offensive to society or to the government.
> That paper asserted First Amendment doctrine is comprised of "motives and ... actions infested with them" and she goes so far as to claim that "First Amendment law is best understood and most readily explained as a kind of motive-hunting."
> 
> 
> 
> Kagan's name was also on a brief, United States V. Stevens, dug up by the Washington Examiner, stating: "Whether a given category of speech enjoys First Amendment protection depends upon a categorical balancing of the value of the speech against its societal costs."
> 
> If the government doesn't like what you say, Elena Kagan believes it is the duty of courts to tell you to shut up. If some pantywaist is offended by what you say, Elena Kagan believes your words can be "disappeared".
> WyBlog -- Elena Kagan's America: some speech can be "disappeared"
> Elena Kagan Radical anti-gun nut?
> 
> 
> 
> Any want to deny that free speech is at the center of American tradition???
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> So....as far as the concept of free speech in America, where do we find the radical position?
> Hence, far left.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC, perhaps center is now far right?
Click to expand...




Actually, like the Muslim President.....the Democrats/Liberals demand the right to lie.

There are six rules that one need know to recognize the Leftists.

Rule #1                                                                                                                                                            
 Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22413086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she was discussing with obammy if she were an illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never said “If I were an illegal” and she never hinted, suggested, proposed or intimated  that the discussion involved herself role playing as an illegal or her wanting an answer from Obama based on “If” she were an illegal.
> 
> There is no language that goes there. You are a liar.
Click to expand...

sure she did, again, listening isn't a skillset you possess. I can't help you if you don't listen.  I explained she role played the question.  she was asking as if she were a dreamer, one she believed was a citizen, stated in her question.


----------



## jc456

PoliticalChic said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are the positions of the radical right?
> Look no futher than Alex Jones or Milo Yiannopoulos.  Any well know views of either can be considered far right radicalism.   Why do think Alex Jones and other far right nuts have been banned from all social media?    Because they're right wing nuts fomenting violence, but Trump sympathizes with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Which is an elected representative of the Right?
> Neither one.
> 
> 2. What positions of the Right are racial?
> None that you can name.
> 
> 
> 3. You have been an excellent witness to prove that there is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course alex jones is a representative of the far right.  Trump bitched and moaned when social media kicked him off.   Rush Limbaugh aint far behind.
> 
> I had already given you proof that far right exists, and is growing:
> *The Rise of Far-Right Extremism in the United States*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....but if you'd like to try again....OK.
> 
> The official positions of the GOP, the Right, conservatives, are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> The Democrats, Liberals, Progressives ascribe to radical anti-American positions, hence, Far Left.
> 
> 
> Let's check.
> 
> Let's go right for the head of the Far Left....Obama
> 
> The Obama administration is easily proven to be Far Left: he advanced, to a seat on the Supreme Court, a radical who does not believe in free speech, the first amendment.
> 
> "In her 1993 article "Regulation of Hate Speech and Pornography After R.A.V," for the University of Chicago Law Review, Kagan writes:
> 
> "I take it as a given that we live in a society marred by racial and gender inequality, that certain forms of speech perpetuate and promote this inequality, and that the uncoerced disappearance of such speech would be cause for great elation."
> 
> 
> 
> In a 1996 paper, "Private Speech, Public Purpose: The Role of Governmental Motive in First Amendment Doctrine," Kagan argued it may be proper to suppress speech because it is offensive to society or to the government.
> That paper asserted First Amendment doctrine is comprised of "motives and ... actions infested with them" and she goes so far as to claim that "First Amendment law is best understood and most readily explained as a kind of motive-hunting."
> 
> 
> 
> Kagan's name was also on a brief, United States V. Stevens, dug up by the Washington Examiner, stating: "Whether a given category of speech enjoys First Amendment protection depends upon a categorical balancing of the value of the speech against its societal costs."
> 
> If the government doesn't like what you say, Elena Kagan believes it is the duty of courts to tell you to shut up. If some pantywaist is offended by what you say, Elena Kagan believes your words can be "disappeared".
> WyBlog -- Elena Kagan's America: some speech can be "disappeared"
> Elena Kagan Radical anti-gun nut?
> 
> 
> 
> Any want to deny that free speech is at the center of American tradition???
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> So....as far as the concept of free speech in America, where do we find the radical position?
> Hence, far left.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC, perhaps center is now far right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, like the Muslim President.....the Democrats/Liberals demand the right to lie.
> 
> There are six rules that one need know to recognize the Leftists.
> 
> Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
Click to expand...

Rule #2, they never have fact on their side.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22413086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she was discussing with obammy if she were an illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never said “If I were an illegal” and she never hinted, suggested, proposed or intimated  that the discussion involved herself role playing as an illegal or her wanting an answer from Obama based on “If” she were an illegal.
> 
> There is no language that goes there. You are a liar.
Click to expand...




You took quite a beating earlier, but if you need more.....no problem.



Watch as she says 'I' after *making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.*



**




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. *

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*







*And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*




*She begins with the word "So..." which means she is basing the idea on that which just came before: speaking for illegals.

*
Let me know when you need another lesson.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jc456 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Which is an elected representative of the Right?
> Neither one.
> 
> 2. What positions of the Right are racial?
> None that you can name.
> 
> 
> 3. You have been an excellent witness to prove that there is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> of course alex jones is a representative of the far right.  Trump bitched and moaned when social media kicked him off.   Rush Limbaugh aint far behind.
> 
> I had already given you proof that far right exists, and is growing:
> *The Rise of Far-Right Extremism in the United States*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....but if you'd like to try again....OK.
> 
> The official positions of the GOP, the Right, conservatives, are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> The Democrats, Liberals, Progressives ascribe to radical anti-American positions, hence, Far Left.
> 
> 
> Let's check.
> 
> Let's go right for the head of the Far Left....Obama
> 
> The Obama administration is easily proven to be Far Left: he advanced, to a seat on the Supreme Court, a radical who does not believe in free speech, the first amendment.
> 
> "In her 1993 article "Regulation of Hate Speech and Pornography After R.A.V," for the University of Chicago Law Review, Kagan writes:
> 
> "I take it as a given that we live in a society marred by racial and gender inequality, that certain forms of speech perpetuate and promote this inequality, and that the uncoerced disappearance of such speech would be cause for great elation."
> 
> 
> 
> In a 1996 paper, "Private Speech, Public Purpose: The Role of Governmental Motive in First Amendment Doctrine," Kagan argued it may be proper to suppress speech because it is offensive to society or to the government.
> That paper asserted First Amendment doctrine is comprised of "motives and ... actions infested with them" and she goes so far as to claim that "First Amendment law is best understood and most readily explained as a kind of motive-hunting."
> 
> 
> 
> Kagan's name was also on a brief, United States V. Stevens, dug up by the Washington Examiner, stating: "Whether a given category of speech enjoys First Amendment protection depends upon a categorical balancing of the value of the speech against its societal costs."
> 
> If the government doesn't like what you say, Elena Kagan believes it is the duty of courts to tell you to shut up. If some pantywaist is offended by what you say, Elena Kagan believes your words can be "disappeared".
> WyBlog -- Elena Kagan's America: some speech can be "disappeared"
> Elena Kagan Radical anti-gun nut?
> 
> 
> 
> Any want to deny that free speech is at the center of American tradition???
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> So....as far as the concept of free speech in America, where do we find the radical position?
> Hence, far left.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC, perhaps center is now far right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, like the Muslim President.....the Democrats/Liberals demand the right to lie.
> 
> There are six rules that one need know to recognize the Leftists.
> 
> Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rule #2, they never have fact on their side.
Click to expand...




My actual rule #2 is a bit different....that's rule #4.

Here are all six.


Rule #1                                                                                                                                                           
 Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.

*Rule #2*
To know what the Left is *guilty* of, just watch what they blame the other side of doing.

2a. If not for double standards Liberals would have no standards at all.


Rule #3

The only limit on liberal insanity in this country is how many issues liberals can get before a court…A lot is at stake for liberals with the court. If they lose a liberal vote, they will be forced t fight political battles through a messy little system know as ‘democracy.’


Rule #4

For Liberals, feeling passes for knowing. Hence, facts, experience, history, reality…..none have any moment.


Rule #5

Liberal government has two purposes: either ban, or mandate. Liberty, individuality, nor difference of opinion have any place in their firmament. That’s the reason for concentration camps.


Rule #6 Only Liberals have rights. Man walks into women's showers, accuses concerned naked woman of harassment for questioning his gender. · Caldron Pool

6a. Laws are only applied against the Right/Republicans


----------



## jc456

PoliticalChic said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22413086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she was discussing with obammy if she were an illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never said “If I were an illegal” and she never hinted, suggested, proposed or intimated  that the discussion involved herself role playing as an illegal or her wanting an answer from Obama based on “If” she were an illegal.
> 
> There is no language that goes there. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You took quite a beating earlier, but if you need more.....no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after *making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. *
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She begins with the word "So..." which means she is basing the idea on that which just came before: speaking for illegals.
> 
> *
> Let me know when you need another lesson.
Click to expand...

let's take the statements in a little different direction for the dude, did she say they were fearful of voting?  yes

did obammy say, they shouldn't vote then?  no.  Why?
she then states...
_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*and why would she ask about immigration in this question if she is a citizen? 

obammy then replies instead with

OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself._
*And *_*there is not a situation where the voting rolls* somehow are transferred over and *people start investigating*, et cetera._


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22413086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she was discussing with obammy if she were an illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never said “If I were an illegal” and she never hinted, suggested, proposed or intimated  that the discussion involved herself role playing as an illegal or her wanting an answer from Obama based on “If” she were an illegal.
> 
> There is no language that goes there. You are a liar.
Click to expand...


You must be an ESL drop out


----------



## jc456

CrusaderFrank said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22413086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she was discussing with obammy if she were an illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never said “If I were an illegal” and she never hinted, suggested, proposed or intimated  that the discussion involved herself role playing as an illegal or her wanting an answer from Obama based on “If” she were an illegal.
> 
> There is no language that goes there. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be an ESL drop out
Click to expand...

I don't know why Rodriguez would have lead with ...*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. *
If her intent wasn't about them, then there is no logic in predicating the question.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jc456 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22413086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she was discussing with obammy if she were an illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never said “If I were an illegal” and she never hinted, suggested, proposed or intimated  that the discussion involved herself role playing as an illegal or her wanting an answer from Obama based on “If” she were an illegal.
> 
> There is no language that goes there. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You took quite a beating earlier, but if you need more.....no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after *making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. *
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She begins with the word "So..." which means she is basing the idea on that which just came before: speaking for illegals.
> 
> *
> Let me know when you need another lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's take the statements in a little different direction for the dude, did she say they were fearful of voting?  yes
> 
> did obammy say, they shouldn't vote then?  no.  Why?
> she then states...
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *and why would she ask about immigration in this question if she is a citizen?
> 
> obammy then replies instead with
> 
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself._
> *And *_*there is not a situation where the voting rolls* somehow are transferred over and *people start investigating*, et cetera._
Click to expand...




Shouldn't we get the dolt to state whether or not he has the right to lie????


----------



## jc456

PoliticalChic said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22413086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she was discussing with obammy if she were an illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never said “If I were an illegal” and she never hinted, suggested, proposed or intimated  that the discussion involved herself role playing as an illegal or her wanting an answer from Obama based on “If” she were an illegal.
> 
> There is no language that goes there. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You took quite a beating earlier, but if you need more.....no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after *making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. *
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She begins with the word "So..." which means she is basing the idea on that which just came before: speaking for illegals.
> 
> *
> Let me know when you need another lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's take the statements in a little different direction for the dude, did she say they were fearful of voting?  yes
> 
> did obammy say, they shouldn't vote then?  no.  Why?
> she then states...
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *and why would she ask about immigration in this question if she is a citizen?
> 
> obammy then replies instead with
> 
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself._
> *And *_*there is not a situation where the voting rolls* somehow are transferred over and *people start investigating*, et cetera._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't we get the dolt to state whether or not he has the right to lie????
Click to expand...

sure


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22413363 





jc456 said:


> did she say they were fearful of voting? yes



So you lied when you accused Gina of saying that illegals vote. Yes? 

Why did you lie before?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22413363 





jc456 said:


> did she say they were fearful of voting? yes
> 
> did obammy say, they shouldn't vote then? no. Why?



You ask why because you are an idiot.

Remember that you lied before when you claimed Gina said that illegals vote.

And now we know that you know the truth that what she actually said at this point in the interview was that illegals were *fearful of voting.*

And now we know you know that Gina continued saying “if I vote”...

You posted this. Didn’t you?

jc456, post: 22413363 





jc456 said:


> So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?



Gina did not say ‘so if they vote’ she said ‘So if I vote’ - it’s very clear and we know you know that Gina is a legitimate voter.

It is also clear that ‘fearful of voting’ was a reference to non-citizens (illegals) who have citizens in their family and households who can vote legally.

So what the transcript shows is that Gina was asking about a common fear among mixed (legal and illegal) families and households who incorrectly fear that when a legal voter in the household votes there may be investigations that could lead to deportation in the family. 

All Obama did was dismiss that fear - telling legal voters they shouid vote without fear that legal voting itself could lead to deportation of family members.

Racist haters turned a simple clear dialogue between Obama and Gina into a racist hater rant and political lie.

And you lapped it up didn’t you.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22413363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did she say they were fearful of voting? yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied when you accused Gina of saying that illegals vote. Yes?
> 
> Why did you lie before?
Click to expand...

post my lie. nice ricochet tinker.  role play, it's what actors do.  caveat.  look it up.

ca·ve·at
/ˈkavēˌat,ˈkävēˌät/
_noun_

a warning or proviso of specific stipulations, conditions, or limitations.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22413363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did she say they were fearful of voting? yes
> 
> did obammy say, they shouldn't vote then? no. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ask why because you are an idiot.
> 
> Remember that you lied before when you claimed Gina said that illegals vote.
> 
> And now we know that you know the truth that what she actually said at this point in the interview was that illegals were *fearful of voting.*
> 
> And now we know you know that Gina continued saying “if I vote”...
> 
> You posted this. Didn’t you?
> 
> jc456, post: 22413363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gina did not say ‘so if they vote’ she said ‘So if I vote’ - it’s very clear and we know you know that Gina is a legitimate voter.
> 
> It is also clear that ‘fearful of voting’ was a reference to non-citizens (illegals) who have citizens in their family and households who can vote legally.
> 
> So what the transcript shows is that Gina was asking about a common fear among mixed (legal and illegal) families and households who incorrectly fear that when a legal voter in the household votes there may be investigations that could lead to deportation in the family.
> 
> All Obama did was dismiss that fear - telling legal voters they shouid vote without fear that legal voting itself could lead to deportation of family members.
> 
> Racist haters turned a simple clear dialogue between Obama and Gina into a racist hater rant and political lie.
> 
> And you lapped it up didn’t you.
Click to expand...

I don't lie, I use facts.  you're distorted cause you can't believe what actually happened in the video.  I'll give you a chance to come clean,  did she or did she not caveat her question?  can you be honest tinker bell?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 22413331 





PoliticalChic said:


> Watch as she says 'I' after *making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.*



The flaw in your hate based lie is that Gina is not speaking for illegal aliens because “I” is first person singular meaning she is speaking for herself and herself alone. 

She wouid have used ‘they’ if she intended to convey an undestsnding that she wanted to get the president of the United States to tell on the record that non-citizens should and must vote because it will never be investigated. 

Do you realize how absurd your lie is at face value. 

When you lie it ought to make some sense to all parties involved. 

And Obama says in the same interview that non-citizens cannot vote.

You are a very stupid liar.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 22413331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after *making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flaw in your hate based lie is that Gina is not speaking for illegal aliens because “I” is first person singular meaning she is speaking for herself and herself alone.
> 
> She wouid have used ‘they’ if she intended to convey an undestsnding that she wanted to get the president of the United States to tell on the record that non-citizens should and must vote because it will never be investigated.
> 
> Do you realize how absurd your lie is at face value.
> 
> When you lie it ought to make some sense to all parties involved.
> 
> And Obama says in the same interview that non-citizens cannot vote.
> 
> You are a very stupid liar.
Click to expand...

never heard of role play eh?  shame, you missed out on a lot. no wonder you can't think for yourself.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after *making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flaw in your hate based lie is that Gina is not speaking for illegal aliens because “I” is first person singular meaning she is speaking for herself and herself alone.
> 
> She wouid have used ‘they’ if she intended to convey an undestsnding that she wanted to get the president of the United States to tell on the record that non-citizens should and must vote because it will never be investigated.
> 
> Do you realize how absurd your lie is at face value.
> 
> When you lie it ought to make some sense to all parties involved.
> 
> And Obama says in the same interview that non-citizens cannot vote.
> 
> You are a very stupid liar.
Click to expand...



I love this.

OK....another custard pie in your ugly kisser:

*"...undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. *

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*




Watch as *she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.*



**




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*







*And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*







*If she is a citizen, why would she say she was fearful of voting, you moron???????*






*NEXT!!!*


----------



## jc456

PoliticalChic said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after *making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flaw in your hate based lie is that Gina is not speaking for illegal aliens because “I” is first person singular meaning she is speaking for herself and herself alone.
> 
> She wouid have used ‘they’ if she intended to convey an undestsnding that she wanted to get the president of the United States to tell on the record that non-citizens should and must vote because it will never be investigated.
> 
> Do you realize how absurd your lie is at face value.
> 
> When you lie it ought to make some sense to all parties involved.
> 
> And Obama says in the same interview that non-citizens cannot vote.
> 
> You are a very stupid liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love this.
> 
> OK....another custard pie in your ugly kisser:
> 
> *"...undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. *
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as *she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If she is a citizen, why would she say she was fearful of voting, you moron???????*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEXT!!!*
Click to expand...

the dude is a rejection deflection.


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22412709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I (an illegal) vote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gina Ridruguez is not an illegal. The parenthesis is yours and you are a liar for adding it.
> 
> She calls them citizens but no one tells them to vote. Obama says they cannot vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, you didn't listen to what she said in the video, it was the purpose of her question and correctly ascribed. did she start her question recognizing the dreamers or not? It's how we follow a conversation based on the sentence structure.  you should go to school and learn it.  It's obvious you didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still lying and everybody here reading this knows it. What she asked is if she, a U.S. citizen,  has to worry about immigration coming after her family members and friends who are not here legally, if she votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hilarious that the biggest and most consistently rabid liar on USMB would ever call another poster a liar.  LMFAO.*
Click to expand...


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22413883 





jc456 said:


> did she or did she not caveat her question?



No. 

She clearly used first person singular “l” not “they”. 

What you think is a caveat is a clarification and expression of her opinion about calling all contributors to society ‘citizens’. It is only that. Nothing more. It does not legally define legal citizenship or bind Obama to abiding by her opinion through the end of the interview. 

She is clearly not pretending that she is an illegal and wants Obama to respond as if she is. 

That is your lie and you cannot contort this interview into something it isn’t.

Being too damned ignorant about common simple English is no excuse for lying. 

Caveat? What a joke. You are pathetic.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Which is an elected representative of the Right?
> Neither one.
> 
> 2. What positions of the Right are racial?
> None that you can name.
> 
> 
> 3. You have been an excellent witness to prove that there is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> of course alex jones is a representative of the far right.  Trump bitched and moaned when social media kicked him off.   Rush Limbaugh aint far behind.
> 
> I had already given you proof that far right exists, and is growing:
> *The Rise of Far-Right Extremism in the United States*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....but if you'd like to try again....OK.
> 
> The official positions of the GOP, the Right, conservatives, are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> The Democrats, Liberals, Progressives ascribe to radical anti-American positions, hence, Far Left.
> 
> 
> Let's check.
> 
> Let's go right for the head of the Far Left....Obama
> 
> The Obama administration is easily proven to be Far Left: he advanced, to a seat on the Supreme Court, a radical who does not believe in free speech, the first amendment.
> 
> "In her 1993 article "Regulation of Hate Speech and Pornography After R.A.V," for the University of Chicago Law Review, Kagan writes:
> 
> "I take it as a given that we live in a society marred by racial and gender inequality, that certain forms of speech perpetuate and promote this inequality, and that the uncoerced disappearance of such speech would be cause for great elation."
> 
> 
> 
> In a 1996 paper, "Private Speech, Public Purpose: The Role of Governmental Motive in First Amendment Doctrine," Kagan argued it may be proper to suppress speech because it is offensive to society or to the government.
> That paper asserted First Amendment doctrine is comprised of "motives and ... actions infested with them" and she goes so far as to claim that "First Amendment law is best understood and most readily explained as a kind of motive-hunting."
> 
> 
> 
> Kagan's name was also on a brief, United States V. Stevens, dug up by the Washington Examiner, stating: "Whether a given category of speech enjoys First Amendment protection depends upon a categorical balancing of the value of the speech against its societal costs."
> 
> If the government doesn't like what you say, Elena Kagan believes it is the duty of courts to tell you to shut up. If some pantywaist is offended by what you say, Elena Kagan believes your words can be "disappeared".
> WyBlog -- Elena Kagan's America: some speech can be "disappeared"
> Elena Kagan Radical anti-gun nut?
> 
> 
> 
> Any want to deny that free speech is at the center of American tradition???
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> So....as far as the concept of free speech in America, where do we find the radical position?
> Hence, far left.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC, perhaps center is now far right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, like the Muslim President.....the Democrats/Liberals demand the right to lie.
> 
> There are six rules that one need know to recognize the Leftists.
> 
> Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rule #2, they never have fact on their side.
Click to expand...

LOL 

That's why it's the trump administration who had to invent the term, *"alternative facts."*


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 22413925 





PoliticalChic said:


> If she is a citizen, why would she say she was fearful of voting, you moron???????



She did not say *she* was fearful of voting.

And there is no “if” she is a citizen. She is a citizen. 

I know what has been said by all parties involved. Keeping it all straight. You don’t. That confirms you are the only moron here. Not counting JC.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 22413925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she is a citizen, why would she say she was fearful of voting, you moron???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did not say *she* was fearful of voting.
> 
> And there is no “if” she is a citizen. She is a citizen.
> 
> I know what has been said by all parties involved. Keeping it all straight. You don’t. That confirms you are the only moron here. Not counting JC.
Click to expand...



Next beating.....coming right up:



Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.



**




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. 

[And that is who she is speaking for!]

So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?*
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]*
*OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _

*[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*


_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*







*And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*



*Keep 'em comin,' you dunce!!!!!!*


----------



## WillPower

WOW!  Two years old today...right on the money.....and 51 "winner" reps.....Let's make it 52.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22413876 





jc456 said:


> post my lie.



I did before. Here it is again. 

jc456, post: 22411592 





jc456 said:


> 29 second mark of the video. Gina says dreamers vote. dreamers are illegals.



Gina never said, *Dreamers Vote.* 

You lied. No way around it, liar.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after *making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flaw in your hate based lie is that Gina is not speaking for illegal aliens because “I” is first person singular meaning she is speaking for herself and herself alone.
> 
> She wouid have used ‘they’ if she intended to convey an undestsnding that she wanted to get the president of the United States to tell on the record that non-citizens should and must vote because it will never be investigated.
> 
> Do you realize how absurd your lie is at face value.
> 
> When you lie it ought to make some sense to all parties involved.
> 
> And Obama says in the same interview that non-citizens cannot vote.
> 
> You are a very stupid liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love this.
> 
> OK....another custard pie in your ugly kisser:
> 
> *"...undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. *
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as *she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transcript:*
> 
> 
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> *[And that is who she is speaking for!]*
> 
> _So if I vote, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
> *[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]
> OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. _
> 
> *[Just like you.....a bald-faced liar!]*
> 
> _And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._
> 
> *[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*
> 
> 
> _ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._
> 
> *[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And, Obama did  say those exact words, in the exact order I’ve provided them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If she is a citizen, why would she say she was fearful of voting, you moron???????*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEXT!!!*
Click to expand...

LOL

To demonstrate just how rightarded you really are .... you claim the president of the United States told illegal aliens to vote and that would make the U.S. citizens ....

*.... and not a single one did.*

Even worse for you... you've claimed in the past that there are as many as 80 to 100 million illegal aliens in the U.S......

100 million illegal aliens (according to you) are told by the U.S. president (according to you) that all they have to do to become a U.S. citizen is to go out and vote illegally ....

*.... and not one among 100,000,000 did.*

Don't you ever feel stupid for the nonsense you post?

Ever???


----------



## dudmuck

PoliticalChic said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right is one the rise.
> see, quite the contrary.
> not only does it exist, its also getting bigger and more violent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....only a Far Left.
> 
> 
> Watch me FORCE you to prove it.
> 
> 
> As is always important when dealing with Leftists, Liberals.....let's define terms.
> 
> 
> The terms far right and far left are relative to *some understood center.*
> 
> *To be "far," one's positions must be radical relative to that center.
> American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> 
> The premise *here is that, if I can show that the values called 'Far Right' are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> 
> 
> "Radical" is important to the discussion. It means *"especially of change or action relating to or affecting the fundamental nature of something; far-reaching or thorough" (see Google.)
> *
> 
> To be 'far,' it must be at a distance to the center: American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> There are so very many ways to prove same.....
> 
> 
> Let's take as an example, traditional marriage, that involves one man and one woman, and compare that with homosexual marriage..
> ....which is the radical position?
> Hence, Far Left.
> 
> Need convincing? Well, a common social reference is 'the nuclear family.' It has always menant:
> " a family group that consists only of father, mother, and children" Definition of NUCLEAR FAMILY
> 
> 
> How about 'traditional family'?
> "A traditional family is a family structure that consists of a man, woman and one or more of their biological or adopted children. In most traditional families, the man and woman are husband and wife." Traditional Family: Definition & Concept | Study.com
> 
> So....as far as the concept of marriage and family, where do we find the radical position?
> The Left.
> Hence, 'Far Left.'
> So far, far from the center, that they cannot point to a single philosopher, sage, or religious leader throughout history who has endorsed homosexual marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure put a cork in your pie-hole, didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are the positions of the radical right?
> Look no futher than Alex Jones or Milo Yiannopoulos.  Any well know views of either can be considered far right radicalism.   Why do think Alex Jones and other far right nuts have been banned from all social media?    Because they're right wing nuts fomenting violence, but Trump sympathizes with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Which is an elected representative of the Right?
> Neither one.
> 
> 2. What positions of the Right are racial?
> None that you can name.
> 
> 
> 3. You have been an excellent witness to prove that there is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course alex jones is a representative of the far right.  Trump bitched and moaned when social media kicked him off.   Rush Limbaugh aint far behind.
> 
> I had already given you proof that far right exists, and is growing:
> *The Rise of Far-Right Extremism in the United States*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....but if you'd like to try again....OK.
> 
> The official positions of the GOP, the Right, conservatives, are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> The Democrats, Liberals, Progressives ascribe to radical anti-American positions, hence, Far Left.
> 
> 
> Let's check.
> 
> Let's go right for the head of the Far Left....Obama
> 
> The Obama administration is easily proven to be Far Left: he advanced, to a seat on the Supreme Court, a radical who does not believe in free speech, the first amendment.
> 
> "In her 1993 article "Regulation of Hate Speech and Pornography After R.A.V," for the University of Chicago Law Review, Kagan writes:
> 
> "I take it as a given that we live in a society marred by racial and gender inequality, that certain forms of speech perpetuate and promote this inequality, and that the uncoerced disappearance of such speech would be cause for great elation."
> 
> 
> 
> In a 1996 paper, "Private Speech, Public Purpose: The Role of Governmental Motive in First Amendment Doctrine," Kagan argued it may be proper to suppress speech because it is offensive to society or to the government.
> That paper asserted First Amendment doctrine is comprised of "motives and ... actions infested with them" and she goes so far as to claim that "First Amendment law is best understood and most readily explained as a kind of motive-hunting."
> 
> 
> 
> Kagan's name was also on a brief, United States V. Stevens, dug up by the Washington Examiner, stating: "Whether a given category of speech enjoys First Amendment protection depends upon a categorical balancing of the value of the speech against its societal costs."
> 
> If the government doesn't like what you say, Elena Kagan believes it is the duty of courts to tell you to shut up. If some pantywaist is offended by what you say, Elena Kagan believes your words can be "disappeared".
> WyBlog -- Elena Kagan's America: some speech can be "disappeared"
> Elena Kagan Radical anti-gun nut?
> 
> 
> 
> Any want to deny that free speech is at the center of American tradition???
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> So....as far as the concept of free speech in America, where do we find the radical position?
> Hence, far left.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> *
Click to expand...

hardly on the left: On Speech, Kagan Leaned Toward Conservatives.

Obama Warns Democrats Over Leftist Tilt
Obama is the worst leftist ever.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 22414099 





PoliticalChic said:


> Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.



Liar. It is never made clear that when Gina says ‘when I vote’  she actually meant to say ‘when every illegal in the county votes’ .


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 22414099 





PoliticalChic said:


> Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.



Do you ever wonder why you and only one other dimwitted liar on this board agree that “I” actually means “they” in order to spread a whack job conclusion that the President of the United States was clear and with unconstitutional intent told every Latino non-citizen living in the US to vote and then they wouid be citizens and that no investigation wouid be forthcoming and no one in their family wouid be deported. So run out there five days before the election and register to vote. Check the box that says you are a US citizen brcause when you vote you are a US citizen because I President Obama say you are.

You have no clue how ignorant your conclusion is do you?

You are too stupid to be embarrassed and ashamed.

I’m willing to bet that the most illiterate illegal living in the US wouid not fall for your line of  bullshit.

College educated dreamers certainly wouldn’t.

That puts you lower intellectually than the most uneducated migrant worker in the country.

A spot you certainly have earned and deserve.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dudmuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....only a Far Left.
> 
> 
> Watch me FORCE you to prove it.
> 
> 
> As is always important when dealing with Leftists, Liberals.....let's define terms.
> 
> 
> The terms far right and far left are relative to *some understood center.*
> 
> *To be "far," one's positions must be radical relative to that center.
> American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> 
> The premise *here is that, if I can show that the values called 'Far Right' are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> 
> 
> "Radical" is important to the discussion. It means *"especially of change or action relating to or affecting the fundamental nature of something; far-reaching or thorough" (see Google.)
> *
> 
> To be 'far,' it must be at a distance to the center: American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
> 
> There are so very many ways to prove same.....
> 
> 
> Let's take as an example, traditional marriage, that involves one man and one woman, and compare that with homosexual marriage..
> ....which is the radical position?
> Hence, Far Left.
> 
> Need convincing? Well, a common social reference is 'the nuclear family.' It has always menant:
> " a family group that consists only of father, mother, and children" Definition of NUCLEAR FAMILY
> 
> 
> How about 'traditional family'?
> "A traditional family is a family structure that consists of a man, woman and one or more of their biological or adopted children. In most traditional families, the man and woman are husband and wife." Traditional Family: Definition & Concept | Study.com
> 
> So....as far as the concept of marriage and family, where do we find the radical position?
> The Left.
> Hence, 'Far Left.'
> So far, far from the center, that they cannot point to a single philosopher, sage, or religious leader throughout history who has endorsed homosexual marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure put a cork in your pie-hole, didn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> what are the positions of the radical right?
> Look no futher than Alex Jones or Milo Yiannopoulos.  Any well know views of either can be considered far right radicalism.   Why do think Alex Jones and other far right nuts have been banned from all social media?    Because they're right wing nuts fomenting violence, but Trump sympathizes with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Which is an elected representative of the Right?
> Neither one.
> 
> 2. What positions of the Right are racial?
> None that you can name.
> 
> 
> 3. You have been an excellent witness to prove that there is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course alex jones is a representative of the far right.  Trump bitched and moaned when social media kicked him off.   Rush Limbaugh aint far behind.
> 
> I had already given you proof that far right exists, and is growing:
> *The Rise of Far-Right Extremism in the United States*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....but if you'd like to try again....OK.
> 
> The official positions of the GOP, the Right, conservatives, are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> The Democrats, Liberals, Progressives ascribe to radical anti-American positions, hence, Far Left.
> 
> 
> Let's check.
> 
> Let's go right for the head of the Far Left....Obama
> 
> The Obama administration is easily proven to be Far Left: he advanced, to a seat on the Supreme Court, a radical who does not believe in free speech, the first amendment.
> 
> "In her 1993 article "Regulation of Hate Speech and Pornography After R.A.V," for the University of Chicago Law Review, Kagan writes:
> 
> "I take it as a given that we live in a society marred by racial and gender inequality, that certain forms of speech perpetuate and promote this inequality, and that the uncoerced disappearance of such speech would be cause for great elation."
> 
> 
> 
> In a 1996 paper, "Private Speech, Public Purpose: The Role of Governmental Motive in First Amendment Doctrine," Kagan argued it may be proper to suppress speech because it is offensive to society or to the government.
> That paper asserted First Amendment doctrine is comprised of "motives and ... actions infested with them" and she goes so far as to claim that "First Amendment law is best understood and most readily explained as a kind of motive-hunting."
> 
> 
> 
> Kagan's name was also on a brief, United States V. Stevens, dug up by the Washington Examiner, stating: "Whether a given category of speech enjoys First Amendment protection depends upon a categorical balancing of the value of the speech against its societal costs."
> 
> If the government doesn't like what you say, Elena Kagan believes it is the duty of courts to tell you to shut up. If some pantywaist is offended by what you say, Elena Kagan believes your words can be "disappeared".
> WyBlog -- Elena Kagan's America: some speech can be "disappeared"
> Elena Kagan Radical anti-gun nut?
> 
> 
> 
> Any want to deny that free speech is at the center of American tradition???
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> So....as far as the concept of free speech in America, where do we find the radical position?
> Hence, far left.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hardly on the left: On Speech, Kagan Leaned Toward Conservatives.
> 
> Obama Warns Democrats Over Leftist Tilt
> Obama is the worst leftist ever.
Click to expand...




So your claim is that conservative endorsed Kagan, and limitations on free speech????????


Gads, you're a moron.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 22414099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. It is never made clear that when Gina says ‘when I vote’  she actually meant to say ‘when every illegal in the county votes’ .
Click to expand...



Your entertainment value has run out.


Don't bother wiping the egg off your face....just go away.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic, post: 22414099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as she says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. It is never made clear that when Gina says ‘when I vote’  she actually meant to say ‘when every illegal in the county votes’ .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your entertainment value has run out.
> 
> 
> Don't bother wiping the egg off your face....just go away.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Let me know when you find the *first* illegal alien who, according to you, took the president's advice and voted to become a U.S. citizen.


----------



## dudmuck

PoliticalChic said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are the positions of the radical right?
> Look no futher than Alex Jones or Milo Yiannopoulos.  Any well know views of either can be considered far right radicalism.   Why do think Alex Jones and other far right nuts have been banned from all social media?    Because they're right wing nuts fomenting violence, but Trump sympathizes with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Which is an elected representative of the Right?
> Neither one.
> 
> 2. What positions of the Right are racial?
> None that you can name.
> 
> 
> 3. You have been an excellent witness to prove that there is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course alex jones is a representative of the far right.  Trump bitched and moaned when social media kicked him off.   Rush Limbaugh aint far behind.
> 
> I had already given you proof that far right exists, and is growing:
> *The Rise of Far-Right Extremism in the United States*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....but if you'd like to try again....OK.
> 
> The official positions of the GOP, the Right, conservatives, are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> The Democrats, Liberals, Progressives ascribe to radical anti-American positions, hence, Far Left.
> 
> 
> Let's check.
> 
> Let's go right for the head of the Far Left....Obama
> 
> The Obama administration is easily proven to be Far Left: he advanced, to a seat on the Supreme Court, a radical who does not believe in free speech, the first amendment.
> 
> "In her 1993 article "Regulation of Hate Speech and Pornography After R.A.V," for the University of Chicago Law Review, Kagan writes:
> 
> "I take it as a given that we live in a society marred by racial and gender inequality, that certain forms of speech perpetuate and promote this inequality, and that the uncoerced disappearance of such speech would be cause for great elation."
> 
> 
> 
> In a 1996 paper, "Private Speech, Public Purpose: The Role of Governmental Motive in First Amendment Doctrine," Kagan argued it may be proper to suppress speech because it is offensive to society or to the government.
> That paper asserted First Amendment doctrine is comprised of "motives and ... actions infested with them" and she goes so far as to claim that "First Amendment law is best understood and most readily explained as a kind of motive-hunting."
> 
> 
> 
> Kagan's name was also on a brief, United States V. Stevens, dug up by the Washington Examiner, stating: "Whether a given category of speech enjoys First Amendment protection depends upon a categorical balancing of the value of the speech against its societal costs."
> 
> If the government doesn't like what you say, Elena Kagan believes it is the duty of courts to tell you to shut up. If some pantywaist is offended by what you say, Elena Kagan believes your words can be "disappeared".
> WyBlog -- Elena Kagan's America: some speech can be "disappeared"
> Elena Kagan Radical anti-gun nut?
> 
> 
> 
> Any want to deny that free speech is at the center of American tradition???
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> So....as far as the concept of free speech in America, where do we find the radical position?
> Hence, far left.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hardly on the left: On Speech, Kagan Leaned Toward Conservatives.
> 
> Obama Warns Democrats Over Leftist Tilt
> Obama is the worst leftist ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim is that conservative endorsed Kagan, and limitations on free speech????????
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a moron.
Click to expand...

The article explains how Kagan agrees with conservative justices on free speech issues, since you cant be bothered to read it.
Its not my claim, its the article's claim.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dudmuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Which is an elected representative of the Right?
> Neither one.
> 
> 2. What positions of the Right are racial?
> None that you can name.
> 
> 
> 3. You have been an excellent witness to prove that there is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> of course alex jones is a representative of the far right.  Trump bitched and moaned when social media kicked him off.   Rush Limbaugh aint far behind.
> 
> I had already given you proof that far right exists, and is growing:
> *The Rise of Far-Right Extremism in the United States*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Far Right in this country....but if you'd like to try again....OK.
> 
> The official positions of the GOP, the Right, conservatives, are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."
> 
> The Democrats, Liberals, Progressives ascribe to radical anti-American positions, hence, Far Left.
> 
> 
> Let's check.
> 
> Let's go right for the head of the Far Left....Obama
> 
> The Obama administration is easily proven to be Far Left: he advanced, to a seat on the Supreme Court, a radical who does not believe in free speech, the first amendment.
> 
> "In her 1993 article "Regulation of Hate Speech and Pornography After R.A.V," for the University of Chicago Law Review, Kagan writes:
> 
> "I take it as a given that we live in a society marred by racial and gender inequality, that certain forms of speech perpetuate and promote this inequality, and that the uncoerced disappearance of such speech would be cause for great elation."
> 
> 
> 
> In a 1996 paper, "Private Speech, Public Purpose: The Role of Governmental Motive in First Amendment Doctrine," Kagan argued it may be proper to suppress speech because it is offensive to society or to the government.
> That paper asserted First Amendment doctrine is comprised of "motives and ... actions infested with them" and she goes so far as to claim that "First Amendment law is best understood and most readily explained as a kind of motive-hunting."
> 
> 
> 
> Kagan's name was also on a brief, United States V. Stevens, dug up by the Washington Examiner, stating: "Whether a given category of speech enjoys First Amendment protection depends upon a categorical balancing of the value of the speech against its societal costs."
> 
> If the government doesn't like what you say, Elena Kagan believes it is the duty of courts to tell you to shut up. If some pantywaist is offended by what you say, Elena Kagan believes your words can be "disappeared".
> WyBlog -- Elena Kagan's America: some speech can be "disappeared"
> Elena Kagan Radical anti-gun nut?
> 
> 
> 
> Any want to deny that free speech is at the center of American tradition???
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> So....as far as the concept of free speech in America, where do we find the radical position?
> Hence, far left.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage, see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hardly on the left: On Speech, Kagan Leaned Toward Conservatives.
> 
> Obama Warns Democrats Over Leftist Tilt
> Obama is the worst leftist ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim is that conservative endorsed Kagan, and limitations on free speech????????
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article explains how Kagan agrees with conservative justices on free speech issues, since you cant be bothered to read it.
> Its not my claim, its the article's claim.
Click to expand...



I just proved the very opposite.

The lying low-life, Kagan, installed in the Supreme Court by the lying low-life, Obama, is opposed to the first amendment.


See if you can stop being a lying low-life.

Try.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22413883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did she or did she not caveat her question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> She clearly used first person singular “l” not “they”.
> 
> What you think is a caveat is a clarification and expression of her opinion about calling all contributors to society ‘citizens’. It is only that. Nothing more. It does not legally define legal citizenship or bind Obama to abiding by her opinion through the end of the interview.
> 
> She is clearly not pretending that she is an illegal and wants Obama to respond as if she is.
> 
> That is your lie and you cannot contort this interview into something it isn’t.
> 
> Being too damned ignorant about common simple English is no excuse for lying.
> 
> Caveat? What a joke. You are pathetic.
Click to expand...

give a new girl work.






you just made our point.  haahahahahaahaha


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22413876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> post my lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did before. Here it is again.
> 
> jc456, post: 22411592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 29 second mark of the video. Gina says dreamers vote. dreamers are illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gina never said, *Dreamers Vote.*
> 
> You lied. No way around it, liar.
Click to expand...

you know that?  you can confirm that?  no you can't, you are just postulating now.

There was no reason to caveat her question if the intent of the question wasn't to gain clarification of what would happen if illegals voted.  just wouldn't. and you are too stupid to understand it.  the rocks in my driveway are smarter than you.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22413876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> post my lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did before. Here it is again.
> 
> jc456, post: 22411592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 29 second mark of the video. Gina says dreamers vote. dreamers are illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gina never said, *Dreamers Vote.*
> 
> You lied. No way around it, liar.
Click to expand...

well first off, the 29 second mark was in reference to obammy's statement, here again what I wrote, _I posted the video from him stating it. you can vote illegally and no one will come and ask you, did you watch the video from the link I provided? 29 second mark of the video._  Then I said Gina says dreamers vote,  so you are confused at the post.  it now makes sense.  you don't know english.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22413876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> post my lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did before. Here it is again.
> 
> jc456, post: 22411592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 29 second mark of the video. Gina says dreamers vote. dreamers are illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gina never said, *Dreamers Vote.*
> 
> You lied. No way around it, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well first off, the 29 second mark was in reference to obammy's statement, here again what I wrote, _I posted the video from him stating it. you can vote illegally and no one will come and ask you, did you watch the video from the link I provided? 29 second mark of the video._  Then I said Gina says dreamers vote,  so you are confused at the post.  it now makes sense.  you don't know english.
Click to expand...

Liar, Obama does not say you can vote illegally and no one will co.e ask you.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22417034 





jc456 said:


> Then I said Gina says dreamers vote,



You moron. Gina never says dreamers vote. You are a liar.  You admit you said it. And you continue telling that lie. 

What the hell. Is lying honorable for TrumpO voters?


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22417034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I said Gina says dreamers vote,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You moron. Gina never says dreamers vote. You are a liar.  You admit you said it. And you continue telling that lie.
> 
> What the hell. Is lying honorable for TrumpO voters?
Click to expand...

did she make this statement?

*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. *


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22416988 





jc456 said:


> you know that? you can confirm that? no you can't, you are just postulating now.



I know that in the interview that you are citing - Gina never says dreamers vote. You are a liar. 

If you read her saying it somewhere else post it. Or just admit that you lied.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22416988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know that? you can confirm that? no you can't, you are just postulating now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that in the interview that you are citing - Gina never says dreamers vote. You are a liar.
> 
> If you read her saying it somewhere else post it. Or just admit that you lied.
Click to expand...

then what does this mean?

*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting. 

And why would she ask obammy what would happen?  it is his answer that he encourages illegals to vote.*


----------



## Slyhunter

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22416988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know that? you can confirm that? no you can't, you are just postulating now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that in the interview that you are citing - Gina never says dreamers vote. You are a liar.
> 
> If you read her saying it somewhere else post it. Or just admit that you lied.
Click to expand...

Why would she say they are fearful of voting, implying they shouldn't be afraid of voting when they shouldn't be voting at all?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456 said:


> did she make this statement?
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*



Yes she did. That contradicts your lie when you  quote her as saying ‘dreamers vote’ she is saying what she said, not what you want it to be what she said. What is you point. That is why you are a liar. 

I explained in full detail what ‘fearful of voting’ means in the context of the entire questions and answers. 

But you cannot respond to that. 

Your preference is to lie.


----------



## Slyhunter

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did she make this statement?
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did. That contradicts your lie when you  quote her as saying ‘dreamers vote’ she is saying what she said, not what you want it to be what she said. What is you point. That is why you are a liar.
> 
> I explained in full detail what ‘fearful of voting’ means in the context of the entire questions and answers.
> 
> But you cannot respond to that.
> 
> Your preference is to lie.
Click to expand...

They should have no fear of voting if they aren't voting in the first damn place.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did she make this statement?
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did. That contradicts your lie when you  quote her as saying ‘dreamers vote’ she is saying what she said, not what you want it to be what she said. What is you point. That is why you are a liar.
> 
> I explained in full detail what ‘fearful of voting’ means in the context of the entire questions and answers.
> 
> But you cannot respond to that.
> 
> Your preference is to lie.
Click to expand...

woa,  why would she ask that question if she knows they aren't legally able to?  you still don't get the reference of her statement.  it's like arguing with a brick.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456 said:


> And why would she ask obammy what would happen? i



I told you why. Look it up. Mixed families documented and undocumented, illegal and illegals living in the same household. Gina is legal. If her family members were not they are fearful of her voting you complete moron.


----------



## jc456

Slyhunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did she make this statement?
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did. That contradicts your lie when you  quote her as saying ‘dreamers vote’ she is saying what she said, not what you want it to be what she said. What is you point. That is why you are a liar.
> 
> I explained in full detail what ‘fearful of voting’ means in the context of the entire questions and answers.
> 
> But you cannot respond to that.
> 
> Your preference is to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should have no fear of voting if they aren't voting in the first damn place.
Click to expand...

the fool doesn't get it at all, it's like a 747 flew a foot above his head and he didn't notice it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22418117 





jc456 said:


> woa, why would she ask that question if she knows they aren't legally able to? you still don't get the reference of her statement. it's like arguing with a brick.



I have explained exactly why she asked the question in the way she did. This is not an argument. You are a liar based on what was exactly said during the interview. Gina said when “I” vote. Your lie version must insert her using the phrase when “they” vote.

There is nothing to argue. The recorded verbage is clear. You lie depends on changing the verbage to suit your lie. That is dishonest and immoral when you revise transcripted language to suit your political propaganda and agenda of unrestrained hate.

So quit pretending this is an argument or disagreement. The facts are the facts, you are a liar.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22418117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> woa, why would she ask that question if she knows they aren't legally able to? you still don't get the reference of her statement. it's like arguing with a brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have explained exactly why she asked the question in the way she did. This is not an argument. You are a liar based on what was exactly said during the interview. Gina said when “I” vote. Your lie version must insert her using the phrase when “they” vote.
> 
> There is nothing to argue. The recorded verbage is clear. You lie depends on changing the verbage to suit your lie. That is dishonest and immoral when you revise transcripted language to suit your political propaganda and agenda of unrestrained hate.
> 
> So quit pretending this is an argument or disagreement. The facts are the facts, you are a liar.
Click to expand...

She says the dreamers are citizens, and they are fearful of voting! She said it, not me. Which means they voted and are afraid they will get caught. No other way to take her conversation


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Slyhunter, post: 22418113 





Slyhunter said:


> They should have no fear of voting if they aren't voting in the first damn place.



Should? So you admit that you cannot say “They *cannot* have a fear of voting if they aren't voting in the first damn place.”

You leave it open. Because there can be fear of voting specifically if they are not voting themselves.

Here’s how,

Imagine you were born in the US and therefore a US citizen with the right to vote but your mother and father and older siblings are here with you illegally all living at the same address

Your illegal family members have what is called unfounded fear that if you register to vote and legally vote the authorities will trace back to your address with same family names and find an excuse to deport and separate the families.

When you say they should not have that fear you are right. And that is exactly what Obama and Gina were discussing,

Obama was saying that legal voters in the Latino community must vote and not let the unfounded fears of members of their family stop them from voting.

It is simple.

Encourage your rightwing lying friends to shut their lies down or be a liar like them.

Your choice.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> Slyhunter, post: 22418113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should have no fear of voting if they aren't voting in the first damn place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should? So you admit that you cannot say “They *cannot* have a fear of voting if they aren't voting in the first damn place.”
> 
> You leave it open. Because there can be fear of voting specifically if they are not voting themselves.
> 
> Here’s how,
> 
> Imagine you were born in the US and therefore a US citizen with the right to vote but your mother and father and older siblings are here with you illegally all living at the same address
> 
> Your illegal family members have what is called unfounded fear that if you register to vote and legally vote the authorities will trace back to your address with same family names and find an excuse to deport and separate the families.
> 
> When you say they should not have that fear you are right. And that is exactly what Obama and Gina were discussing,
> 
> Obama was saying that legal voters in the Latino community must vote and not let the unfounded fears of members of their family stop them from voting.
> 
> It is simple.
> 
> Encourage your rightwing lying friends to shut their lies down or be a liar like them.
> 
> Your choice.
Click to expand...

so you agree they are voting, obammy encourages them to vote by saying no one will go after them if they do and therefore shouldn't fear voting..


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22418317





jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> woa, why would she ask that question if she knows they aren't legally able to? you still don't get the reference of her statement. it's like arguing with a brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have explained exactly why she asked the question in the way she did. This is not an argument. You are a liar based on what was exactly said during the interview. Gina said when “I” vote. Your lie version must insert her using the phrase when “they” vote.
> 
> There is nothing to argue. The recorded verbage is clear. You lie depends on changing the verbage to suit your lie. That is dishonest and immoral when you revise transcripted language to suit your political propaganda and agenda of unrestrained hate.
> 
> So quit pretending this is an argument or disagreement. The facts are the facts, you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She says the dreamers are citizens, and they are fearful of voting! She said it, not me. Which means they voted and are afraid they will get caught. No other way to take her conversation
Click to expand...


“No other way to take her conversation” is a lie too. You can take her conversation exactly as she said it. She said “when I vote” and is a legal US CITIZEN. She did not say when ‘they’ (illegals) vote. You can’t change that fact. You can only lie that she meant to say ‘they’. 

Hardly anyone takes it the way you do. 

She never says dreamers or illegal citizens or any illegals vote. You are a liar. 

She explained that she calls all people who contribute to society citizens. That does not make them legal documented citizens. 

And if you think fearful of voting means fear of getting caught after fearfully voting illegally you are a complete moron.


----------



## Slyhunter

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22418317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> woa, why would she ask that question if she knows they aren't legally able to? you still don't get the reference of her statement. it's like arguing with a brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think fearful of voting means fear of getting caught after fearfully voting illegally you are a complete moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No makes you narrow minded and blinded to the situation at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22418451 





jc456 said:


> so you agree they are voting, o



No. 

Obama said in the interview that illegals cannot vote. I agree with him not a lying clueless moron like you. 

Your response was in part to this:

“Obama was saying that legal voters in the Latino community must vote and not let the unfounded fears of members of their family stop them from voting.”

How you read that I agree that illegals are voting is inexplicable. Except that you are a cornered liar on top of being a moron.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22418317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> woa, why would she ask that question if she knows they aren't legally able to? you still don't get the reference of her statement. it's like arguing with a brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have explained exactly why she asked the question in the way she did. This is not an argument. You are a liar based on what was exactly said during the interview. Gina said when “I” vote. Your lie version must insert her using the phrase when “they” vote.
> 
> There is nothing to argue. The recorded verbage is clear. You lie depends on changing the verbage to suit your lie. That is dishonest and immoral when you revise transcripted language to suit your political propaganda and agenda of unrestrained hate.
> 
> So quit pretending this is an argument or disagreement. The facts are the facts, you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She says the dreamers are citizens, and they are fearful of voting! She said it, not me. Which means they voted and are afraid they will get caught. No other way to take her conversation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “No other way to take her conversation” is a lie too. You can take her conversation exactly as she said it. She said “when I vote” and is a legal US CITIZEN. She did not say when ‘they’ (illegals) vote. You can’t change that fact. You can only lie that she meant to say ‘they’.
> 
> Hardly anyone takes it the way you do.
> 
> She never says dreamers or illegal citizens or any illegals vote. You are a liar.
> 
> She explained that she calls all people who contribute to society citizens. That does not make them legal documented citizens.
> 
> And if you think fearful of voting means fear of getting caught after fearfully voting illegally you are a complete moron.
Click to expand...

Yes she did say they vote. They are fearful of voting! Her words


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Slyhunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> woa, why would she ask that question if she knows they aren't legally able to? you still don't get the reference of her statement. it's like arguing with a brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think fearful of voting means fear of getting caught after fearfully voting illegally you are a complete moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No makes you narrow minded and blinded to the situation at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So your choice is to join the liars.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22418616, 





jc456 said:


> Yes she did say they vote. They are fearful of voting! Her words



No. If we are to believe she intended to say  that illegals vote she wouid say “illegals vote”.

Since she said they are fearful of voting I must believe that they are fearful of voting and thus don’t vote and don’t want legal family members to vote.

You cannot honestly declare that saying illegals have a “fear of voting” means that illegals “vote”.

So if you do you are a liar.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22418451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you agree they are voting, o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Obama said in the interview that illegals cannot vote. I agree with him not a lying clueless moron like you.
> 
> Your response was in part to this:
> 
> “Obama was saying that legal voters in the Latino community must vote and not let the unfounded fears of members of their family stop them from voting.”
> 
> How you read that I agree that illegals are voting is inexplicable. Except that you are a cornered liar on top of being a moron.
Click to expand...

*Obama said in the interview that illegals cannot vote. I agree with him not a lying clueless moron like you. *

at what part of the video did he say that?  wow, that lie is a whopper.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22418616,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did say they vote. They are fearful of voting! Her words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If we are to believe she intended to say  that illegals vote she wouid say “illegals vote”.
> 
> Since she said they are fearful of voting I must believe that they are fearful of voting and thus don’t vote and don’t want legal family members to vote.
> 
> You cannot honestly declare that saying illegals have a “fear of voting” means that illegals “vote”.
> 
> So if you do you are a liar.
Click to expand...

*You cannot honestly declare that saying illegals have a “fear of voting” means that illegals “vote”*

What else does it mean?


----------



## Slyhunter

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22418616,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did say they vote. They are fearful of voting! Her words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If we are to believe she intended to say  that illegals vote she wouid say “illegals vote”.
> 
> Since she said they are fearful of voting I must believe that they are fearful of voting and thus don’t vote and don’t want legal family members to vote.
> 
> You cannot honestly declare that saying illegals have a “fear of voting” means that illegals “vote”.
> 
> So if you do you are a liar.
Click to expand...

Why would someone have a fear of something they're not going to do anyhow?


----------



## jc456

Slyhunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418616,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did say they vote. They are fearful of voting! Her words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If we are to believe she intended to say  that illegals vote she wouid say “illegals vote”.
> 
> Since she said they are fearful of voting I must believe that they are fearful of voting and thus don’t vote and don’t want legal family members to vote.
> 
> You cannot honestly declare that saying illegals have a “fear of voting” means that illegals “vote”.
> 
> So if you do you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would someone have a fear of something they're not going to do anyhow?
Click to expand...

she can't tell me what else it means.  too funny.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did she make this statement?
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did. That contradicts your lie when you  quote her as saying ‘dreamers vote’ she is saying what she said, not what you want it to be what she said. What is you point. That is why you are a liar.
> 
> I explained in full detail what ‘fearful of voting’ means in the context of the entire questions and answers.
> 
> But you cannot respond to that.
> 
> Your preference is to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> woa,  why would she ask that question if she knows they aren't legally able to?  you still don't get the reference of her statement.  it's like arguing with a brick.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You dumbass liar, she's not asking if they should be fearful of voting themselves... she's asking if they should be fearful of *her* voting; which is why she follows up by asking... _"so if *I* vote..."_  -- not, _"so if *they* vote..."_

It never ceases to amaze me just how ignorant you rightards are.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> woa, why would she ask that question if she knows they aren't legally able to? you still don't get the reference of her statement. it's like arguing with a brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have explained exactly why she asked the question in the way she did. This is not an argument. You are a liar based on what was exactly said during the interview. Gina said when “I” vote. Your lie version must insert her using the phrase when “they” vote.
> 
> There is nothing to argue. The recorded verbage is clear. You lie depends on changing the verbage to suit your lie. That is dishonest and immoral when you revise transcripted language to suit your political propaganda and agenda of unrestrained hate.
> 
> So quit pretending this is an argument or disagreement. The facts are the facts, you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She says the dreamers are citizens, and they are fearful of voting! She said it, not me. Which means they voted and are afraid they will get caught. No other way to take her conversation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “No other way to take her conversation” is a lie too. You can take her conversation exactly as she said it. She said “when I vote” and is a legal US CITIZEN. She did not say when ‘they’ (illegals) vote. You can’t change that fact. You can only lie that she meant to say ‘they’.
> 
> Hardly anyone takes it the way you do.
> 
> She never says dreamers or illegal citizens or any illegals vote. You are a liar.
> 
> She explained that she calls all people who contribute to society citizens. That does not make them legal documented citizens.
> 
> And if you think fearful of voting means fear of getting caught after fearfully voting illegally you are a complete moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes she did say they vote. They are fearful of voting! Her words
Click to expand...

LOL 

You're fucking deranged. 

She never said they vote.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22419002 





jc456 said:


> What else does it mean?



It means they are fearful of voting nothing more. Idiot.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you agree they are voting, o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Obama said in the interview that illegals cannot vote. I agree with him not a lying clueless moron like you.
> 
> Your response was in part to this:
> 
> “Obama was saying that legal voters in the Latino community must vote and not let the unfounded fears of members of their family stop them from voting.”
> 
> How you read that I agree that illegals are voting is inexplicable. Except that you are a cornered liar on top of being a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Obama said in the interview that illegals cannot vote. I agree with him not a lying clueless moron like you. *
> 
> at what part of the video did he say that?  wow, that lie is a whopper.
Click to expand...

Here I am, still amazed at just how ignorant rightards are. _<smh>_

*OBAMA: *_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._​


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418616,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did say they vote. They are fearful of voting! Her words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If we are to believe she intended to say  that illegals vote she wouid say “illegals vote”.
> 
> Since she said they are fearful of voting I must believe that they are fearful of voting and thus don’t vote and don’t want legal family members to vote.
> 
> You cannot honestly declare that saying illegals have a “fear of voting” means that illegals “vote”.
> 
> So if you do you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would someone have a fear of something they're not going to do anyhow?
Click to expand...

They fear their U.S. citizen family members and U.S. citizen friends voting because they fear that will lead immigration back to them.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Slyhunter, post: 22419207 





Slyhunter said:


> Why would someone have a fear of something they're not going to do anyhow?



Why do you ignore what has been explained to you already. 

They fear (unfounded fear) if legal citizens vote who live in the same household that their legal vote may cause illegal family members to end up being deported. That fear has nothing to do with them never voting. 

I answered your question again. Are you going to ignore my explanation and just ask the same question over and over again?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

_Slyhunter, post: 22419207 





Slyhunter said:



			Why would someone have a fear of something they're not going to do anyhow?
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, you and the two lying idiots you are trying to defend cannot escape the fact that Obama explains why illegals fear voting by members in their household. 

Faun just reposted it:

Faun, post: 22419892 





Faun said:



*OBAMA: *And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.

Click to expand...


How in the hell can you be telling us that Obama is telling illegal citizens to vote and it will not be investigated when he said in the interview:

“....what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* “

Your two idiots are saying that Gina’s reference  to illegals being citizens is a caveat that meant when she asks “when I vote” she is pretending to be an Illegal citizen not the real citizen that she is and that Obama responded to her as if she was an illegal who votes while being in fear of voting. 

Obama responded by referering to two parties not just one (illegals who vote) as your two fools insist.

Obama’s two parties are: 

(1) Latino Citizens who can and must legally vote. 

(2) Those *Who can't legally vote *and who are “ family members, friends, classmates of Latino citizens who can legally vote. 
_
So Sly, how can Obama be telling illegals to vote when he tells those who have a legal right to vote they must not fear voting because they (the legal voting citizens) are the only voice for the illegals in their family who can’t legally  vote. 

Anyone saying that Obama told those who  can’t legally vote to go ahead and vote illegally is a liar. 

So have you joined up with the liars or not?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

I wrote: *Obama said in the interview that illegals cannot vote.*

jc456, post: 22418995 





jc456 said:


> at what part of the video did he say that? wow, that lie is a whopper.



No lie. 

But since you asked: 

Here you go TrumpO gonad: 

*OBAMA: *_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to find some data to back up yer allegations yet I see no luck...
> 
> 
> 
> The best president in their miserable lifetimes, Obama, and they can't see the forest for the trees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mugabe? the fucker who rigged the 2016 election? He can't even be considered a "president," he was "potentate."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb ass birther.
Click to expand...




The fucker who spent two years on the "collusion" conspiracy theory calling someone else a "birther?" 

Hey stupid, you fucking pile of shit liar:

{
*The investigation did not establish any agreement among Campaign officials or between such officials and Russia-linked individuals to interfere with or obstruct a lawful function of a government agency* during the campaign or transition period. And, as discussed in Volume 1, Section V.A, supra, the investigation did not identify evidence that any Campaign official or associate knowingly and intentionally participated in the conspiracy to defraud that the Office charged, namely, the active-measures conspiracy described in Volume 1, Section II, supra.

Accordingly, the Office did not charge any Campaign associate or other US. person with conspiracy to defraud the United States based on the Russia-related contacts described in Section IV above.


----------



## Slyhunter

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22419002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else does it mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means they are fearful of voting nothing more. Idiot.
Click to expand...

Why be afraid of something you have no intentions of doing?


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you agree they are voting, o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Obama said in the interview that illegals cannot vote. I agree with him not a lying clueless moron like you.
> 
> Your response was in part to this:
> 
> “Obama was saying that legal voters in the Latino community must vote and not let the unfounded fears of members of their family stop them from voting.”
> 
> How you read that I agree that illegals are voting is inexplicable. Except that you are a cornered liar on top of being a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Obama said in the interview that illegals cannot vote. I agree with him not a lying clueless moron like you. *
> 
> at what part of the video did he say that?  wow, that lie is a whopper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here I am, still amazed at just how ignorant rightards are. _<smh>_
> 
> *OBAMA: *_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._​
Click to expand...

Sorry voting supposed to represent those who are allowed to vote not those who aren't. We don't give a fuck about them.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418616,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did say they vote. They are fearful of voting! Her words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If we are to believe she intended to say  that illegals vote she wouid say “illegals vote”.
> 
> Since she said they are fearful of voting I must believe that they are fearful of voting and thus don’t vote and don’t want legal family members to vote.
> 
> You cannot honestly declare that saying illegals have a “fear of voting” means that illegals “vote”.
> 
> So if you do you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would someone have a fear of something they're not going to do anyhow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They fear their U.S. citizen family members and U.S. citizen friends voting because they fear that will lead immigration back to them.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22419002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else does it mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means they are fearful of voting nothing more. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why be afraid of something you have no intentions of doing?
Click to expand...

Exactly. They wouldn't fear that. That's why the premise of Gina's question was that they're afraid immigration might go after them if their U.S. citizen family members vote.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418616,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did say they vote. They are fearful of voting! Her words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If we are to believe she intended to say  that illegals vote she wouid say “illegals vote”.
> 
> Since she said they are fearful of voting I must believe that they are fearful of voting and thus don’t vote and don’t want legal family members to vote.
> 
> You cannot honestly declare that saying illegals have a “fear of voting” means that illegals “vote”.
> 
> So if you do you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would someone have a fear of something they're not going to do anyhow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They fear their U.S. citizen family members and U.S. citizen friends voting because they fear that will lead immigration back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...

Cry to Gina Rodriguez... it was her question to the president.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418616,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did say they vote. They are fearful of voting! Her words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If we are to believe she intended to say  that illegals vote she wouid say “illegals vote”.
> 
> Since she said they are fearful of voting I must believe that they are fearful of voting and thus don’t vote and don’t want legal family members to vote.
> 
> You cannot honestly declare that saying illegals have a “fear of voting” means that illegals “vote”.
> 
> So if you do you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would someone have a fear of something they're not going to do anyhow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They fear their U.S. citizen family members and U.S. citizen friends voting because they fear that will lead immigration back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...


So you have left the world of rationality, truth and comprehension of facts for ignoramus  grunts.

The explanation of fear you asked for:

“Illegals fear their U.S. citizen family members and U.S. citizen friends voting because they fear that will lead immigration back to them.”

And you cannot cope.

Run little liar run. You cannot stay here.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Slyhunter, post: 22421567 





Slyhunter said:


> Sorry voting supposed to represent those who are allowed to vote not those who aren't. We don't give a fuck about them.



Then present your bitch session against Obama for giving a fuck about illegals who contribute to society. Give up and refute the lie that Obama told illegals to vote.

But once again your ignorance must be noted. You say voting is supposed to represent those who are allowed to vote not those who aren't. However, In the Rodriguez/Obama interview your request is fulfilled. Gina has the right to vote and her vote represents her interest in those who contribute to society but are not legal citizens who cannot vote and fear her voting. 

Got it?


----------



## Slyhunter

NotfooledbyW said:


> Slyhunter, post: 22421567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry voting supposed to represent those who are allowed to vote not those who aren't. We don't give a fuck about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then present your bitch session against Obama for giving a fuck about illegals who contribute to society. Give up and refute the lie that Obama told illegals to vote.
> 
> But once again your ignorance must be noted. You say voting is supposed to represent those who are allowed to vote not those who aren't. However, In the Rodriguez/Obama interview your request is fulfilled. Gina has the right to vote and her vote represents her interest in those who contribute to society but are not legal citizens who cannot vote and fear her voting.
> 
> Got it?
Click to expand...


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Slyhunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter, post: 22421567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry voting supposed to represent those who are allowed to vote not those who aren't. We don't give a fuck about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then present your bitch session against Obama for giving a fuck about illegals who contribute to society. Give up and refute the lie that Obama told illegals to vote.
> 
> But once again your ignorance must be noted. You say voting is supposed to represent those who are allowed to vote not those who aren't. However, In the Rodriguez/Obama interview your request is fulfilled. Gina has the right to vote and her vote represents her interest in those who contribute to society but are not legal citizens who cannot vote and fear her voting.
> 
> Got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes you have been stretched to the limits of your IQ and intellectual integrity. We understand. You want to be stupid and dishonest because that is your comfort zone and you don’t want to offend your lying friends.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22418089 





jc456 said:


> then what does this mean?
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.
> 
> And why would she ask obammy what would happen? it is his answer that he encourages illegals to vote.*



No. Obama says Illegals cannot vote in his answer. He says illegals cannot vote and that is why legal voters must vote to stand up for them. 

You are a liar.,


----------



## jc456

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to find some data to back up yer allegations yet I see no luck...
> 
> 
> 
> The best president in their miserable lifetimes, Obama, and they can't see the forest for the trees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mugabe? the fucker who rigged the 2016 election? He can't even be considered a "president," he was "potentate."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb ass birther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucker who spent two years on the "collusion" conspiracy theory calling someone else a "birther?"
> 
> Hey stupid, you fucking pile of shit liar:
> 
> {
> *The investigation did not establish any agreement among Campaign officials or between such officials and Russia-linked individuals to interfere with or obstruct a lawful function of a government agency* during the campaign or transition period. And, as discussed in Volume 1, Section V.A, supra, the investigation did not identify evidence that any Campaign official or associate knowingly and intentionally participated in the conspiracy to defraud that the Office charged, namely, the active-measures conspiracy described in Volume 1, Section II, supra.
> 
> Accordingly, the Office did not charge any Campaign associate or other US. person with conspiracy to defraud the United States based on the Russia-related contacts described in Section IV above.
Click to expand...

exonerated.


----------



## jc456

Slyhunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22419002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else does it mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means they are fearful of voting nothing more. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why be afraid of something you have no intentions of doing?
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^exactly^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> I wrote: *Obama said in the interview that illegals cannot vote.*
> 
> jc456, post: 22418995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> at what part of the video did he say that? wow, that lie is a whopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No lie.
> 
> But since you asked:
> 
> Here you go TrumpO gonad:
> 
> *OBAMA: *_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._
Click to expand...

we know they can't legally vote.  He acknowledges they can't vote legally, and yet he is promoting them to vote at the same time.  That's why that phrase, the one we initially started with back many pages back I responded to.  

_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, _

why would the illegals fear anything about voting if they aren't voting?  you still haven't answered that question.  I'm waiting.


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456, post: 22418089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then what does this mean?
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.
> 
> And why would she ask obammy what would happen? it is his answer that he encourages illegals to vote.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Obama says Illegals cannot vote in his answer. He says illegals cannot vote and that is why legal voters must vote to stand up for them.
> 
> You are a liar.,
Click to expand...

obammny  says this..

_And the reason that fear is promoted is because_* they don't want people voting*_. *People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens* is to make your voice heard, 
_
here he is encouraging the illegals vote right here.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote: *Obama said in the interview that illegals cannot vote.*
> 
> jc456, post: 22418995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> at what part of the video did he say that? wow, that lie is a whopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No lie.
> 
> But since you asked:
> 
> Here you go TrumpO gonad:
> 
> *OBAMA: *_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we know they can't legally vote.  He acknowledges they can't vote legally, and yet he is promoting them to vote at the same time.  That's why that phrase, the one we initially started with back many pages back I responded to.
> 
> _And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, _
> 
> why would the illegals fear anything about voting if they aren't voting?  you still haven't answered that question.  I'm waiting.
Click to expand...

If he was promoting them to vote and that they would become citizens if they vote, why did none do so?


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418616,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did say they vote. They are fearful of voting! Her words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If we are to believe she intended to say  that illegals vote she wouid say “illegals vote”.
> 
> Since she said they are fearful of voting I must believe that they are fearful of voting and thus don’t vote and don’t want legal family members to vote.
> 
> You cannot honestly declare that saying illegals have a “fear of voting” means that illegals “vote”.
> 
> So if you do you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would someone have a fear of something they're not going to do anyhow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They fear their U.S. citizen family members and U.S. citizen friends voting because they fear that will lead immigration back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have left the world of rationality, truth and comprehension of facts for ignoramus  grunts.
> 
> The explanation of fear you asked for:
> 
> “Illegals fear their U.S. citizen family members and U.S. citizen friends voting because they fear that will lead immigration back to them.”
> 
> And you cannot cope.
> 
> Run little liar run. You cannot stay here.
Click to expand...

why would immigration go to a persons house who is a citizen.  you still haven't explained that?  why do illegals fear voting?


----------



## jc456

NotfooledbyW said:


> I wrote: *Obama said in the interview that illegals cannot vote.*
> 
> jc456, post: 22418995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> at what part of the video did he say that? wow, that lie is a whopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No lie.
> 
> But since you asked:
> 
> Here you go TrumpO gonad:
> 
> *OBAMA: *_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._
Click to expand...

BTW, what is it the Latino citizen needs to have his/ her voice heard about?  letting in illegals?  I don't even follow the logic in the entire comment other than, illegals should vote even though they can't legally, their voice will be heard and no one will seek them out.  he says all of that in that discussion.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, we just had a lengthy, expensive investigation conclude that didn't happen.
Click to expand...

Who said that?  Or, does the right wing get to make up extremes.


----------



## danielpalos

an update on our fake, illegal alien problem given to us by the bigoted right wing...

where is the express immigration clause?


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22418616, No. If we are to believe she intended to say  that illegals vote she wouid say “illegals vote”.
> 
> Since she said they are fearful of voting I must believe that they are fearful of voting and thus don’t vote and don’t want legal family members to vote.
> 
> You cannot honestly declare that saying illegals have a “fear of voting” means that illegals “vote”.
> 
> So if you do you are a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would someone have a fear of something they're not going to do anyhow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They fear their U.S. citizen family members and U.S. citizen friends voting because they fear that will lead immigration back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have left the world of rationality, truth and comprehension of facts for ignoramus  grunts.
> 
> The explanation of fear you asked for:
> 
> “Illegals fear their U.S. citizen family members and U.S. citizen friends voting because they fear that will lead immigration back to them.”
> 
> And you cannot cope.
> 
> Run little liar run. You cannot stay here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would immigration go to a persons house who is a citizen.  you still haven't explained that?  why do illegals fear voting?
Click to expand...

No one said they would. Gina Rodriguez said it was a fear illegal aliens had and why they feared voting.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote: *Obama said in the interview that illegals cannot vote.*
> 
> jc456, post: 22418995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> at what part of the video did he say that? wow, that lie is a whopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No lie.
> 
> But since you asked:
> 
> Here you go TrumpO gonad:
> 
> *OBAMA: *_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, what is it the Latino citizen needs to have his/ her voice heard about?  letting in illegals?  I don't even follow the logic in the entire comment other than, illegals should vote even though they can't legally, their voice will be heard and no one will seek them out.  he says all of that in that discussion.
Click to expand...

Why would Obama say they're (illegal aliens) voices aren't heard if they could vote?


----------



## Slyhunter

NotfooledbyW said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter, post: 22421567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry voting supposed to represent those who are allowed to vote not those who aren't. We don't give a fuck about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then present your bitch session against Obama for giving a fuck about illegals who contribute to society. Give up and refute the lie that Obama told illegals to vote.
> 
> But once again your ignorance must be noted. You say voting is supposed to represent those who are allowed to vote not those who aren't. However, In the Rodriguez/Obama interview your request is fulfilled. Gina has the right to vote and her vote represents her interest in those who contribute to society but are not legal citizens who cannot vote and fear her voting.
> 
> Got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have been stretched to the limits of your IQ and intellectual integrity. We understand. You want to be stupid and dishonest because that is your comfort zone and you don’t want to offend your lying friends.
Click to expand...

You are stretching the truth. KISS.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter, post: 22421567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry voting supposed to represent those who are allowed to vote not those who aren't. We don't give a fuck about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then present your bitch session against Obama for giving a fuck about illegals who contribute to society. Give up and refute the lie that Obama told illegals to vote.
> 
> But once again your ignorance must be noted. You say voting is supposed to represent those who are allowed to vote not those who aren't. However, In the Rodriguez/Obama interview your request is fulfilled. Gina has the right to vote and her vote represents her interest in those who contribute to society but are not legal citizens who cannot vote and fear her voting.
> 
> Got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have been stretched to the limits of your IQ and intellectual integrity. We understand. You want to be stupid and dishonest because that is your comfort zone and you don’t want to offend your lying friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are stretching the truth. KISS.
Click to expand...

So explain why we didn't see one single illegal alien looking for their citizenship if the president if the United States told them if they vote, they will become a U.S. citizen?


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> an update on our fake, illegal alien problem given to us by the bigoted right wing...
> 
> where is the express immigration clause?



Stay by the fax machine. It'll be there any day now.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> an update on our fake, illegal alien problem given to us by the bigoted right wing...
> 
> where is the express immigration clause?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay by the fax machine. It'll be there any day now.
Click to expand...

right wing bigots must not care about the law; bunch of illegals.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> an update on our fake, illegal alien problem given to us by the bigoted right wing...
> 
> where is the express immigration clause?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay by the fax machine. It'll be there any day now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right wing bigots must not care about the law; bunch of illegals.
Click to expand...


That's not it. Keep waiting.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456, post: 22423082 





jc456 said:


> why would the illegals fear anything about voting if they aren't voting? you still haven't answered that question. I'm waiting.



You are a lisr - illegals fear that if their legal friends and family members vote it could lead to them being deported and thus separated as a family. 

You are a liar because that has been explained to you dozens of times. 

So stop pretending you haven’t seen it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

jc456 said:


> why would immigration go to a persons house who is a citizen. you still haven't explained that? why do illegals fear voting?



They wouidnt you fricken moron. That is exactly what Obama was telling Gina who had asked “what if I vote” and Obama then made it clear that he understood her question to be from a legal voting US citizen. 

It was an unfounded fear that exists in the Latino community. 

Now I have answered you question - either counter it or accept it. 

Stalling as if you have not seen the answer is the same as lying. Liar.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Faun, post: 22419892 





Faun said:


> *OBAMA: *_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._



jc456, post: 22423082 





jc456 said:


> He acknowledges they can't vote legally, and yet he is promoting them to vote at the same time. That's why that phrase, the one we initially started with back many pages back I responded to.
> 
> _And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, _



So now you have learned the truth; “He acknowledges they can't vote legally”. Why did you lie prior to this when you claimed Obama never said in the interview that illegals cannot vote? Why did you lie like that, liar?

So you have learned something from this discussion, Now it is time you learn that the continuation of your statement is a lie. It is not true and cannot be.

The second part of your statement is:
“...and yet he is promoting them to vote at the same time.”

I understand your definition of “them” to be “illegals (non-citizens) who contribute to society and vote while being fearful of voting” .

So you are saying (lying) that Obama is promoting “_illegals (non-citizens) who contribute to society and vote while being fearful of voting”   _to vote illegally because no one will investigate them and they are citizens when they vote as non-citizens. All this on account of Obama saying so in this one interview five days before the election.

You are a liar or so stupid you should probably be locked up before you hurt yourself.

Here is why;

When we add the full paragraph by Obama posted by Faun earlier it is crystal clear that Obama was speaking to a legal citizen not your made up cockamamie constructed illegal citizen converted to a legal citizen by an act of voting illegally.

Obama says: “_*You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. *But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.“
_
Answer this you lying fool:

How is Obama telling the illegals who cannot legally vote ..... *to vote* ......while at the same time telling them “they have no voice”?

You are an idiot.

If Obama were telling them they “have a voice” as you say, why is he telling them that “they’re counting on” legal, lawful full US CITIZENS like Gina to vote instead of voting themselves.

Your lie makes no sense.

No one in a right mind (sane mind) wouid understand this paragraph by Obama as an encouragement for people that have no right to and no personal immediate VOICE in the voting process to vote and have their own VOICE.

You are stupid and a liar when you promote your crap.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Slyhunter, post: 22423442 





Slyhunter said:


> You are stretching the truth. KISS.



Where? Liar. Why not specifically point out where you think that I have stretched the truth.

I stand by all my posts and cites contained herein to be factual and accurate.

You obviously cannot point to one tine that they are not.


----------



## Faun

NotfooledbyW said:


> Faun, post: 22419892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OBAMA: *_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22423082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He acknowledges they can't vote legally, and yet he is promoting them to vote at the same time. That's why that phrase, the one we initially started with back many pages back I responded to.
> 
> _And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you have learned the truth; “He acknowledges they can't vote legally”. Why did you lie prior to this when you claimed Obama never said in the interview that illegals cannot vote? Why did you lie like that, liar?
> 
> So you have learned something from this discussion, Now it is time you learn that the continuation of your statement is a lie. It is not true and cannot be.
> 
> The second part of your statement is:
> “...and yet he is promoting them to vote at the same time.”
> 
> I understand your definition of “them” to be “illegals (non-citizens) who contribute to society and vote while being fearful of voting” .
> 
> So you are saying (lying) that Obama is promoting “_illegals (non-citizens) who contribute to society and vote while being fearful of voting”   _to vote illegally because no one will investigate them and they are citizens when they vote as non-citizens. All this on account of Obama saying so in this one interview five days before the election.
> 
> You are a liar or so stupid you should probably be locked up before you hurt yourself.
> 
> Here is why;
> 
> When we add the full paragraph by Obama posted by Faun earlier it is crystal clear that Obama was speaking to a legal citizen not your made up cockamamie constructed illegal citizen converted to a legal citizen by an act of voting illegally.
> 
> Obama says: “_*You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. *But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.“
> _
> Answer this you lying fool:
> 
> How is Obama telling the illegals who cannot legally vote ..... *to vote* ......while at the same time telling them “they have no voice”?
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> If Obama were telling them they “have a voice” as you say, why is he telling them that “they’re counting on” legal, lawful full US CITIZENS like Gina to vote instead of voting themselves.
> 
> Your lie makes no sense.
> 
> No one in a right mind (sane mind) wouid understand this paragraph by Obama as an encouragement for people that have no right to and no personal immediate VOICE in the voting process to vote and have their own VOICE.
> 
> You are stupid and a liar when you promote your crap.
Click to expand...

Conservatism is a mental sickness. These cultists can't tell the truth about anything. Just look at their cult leader.


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.





Early in the thread I showed this, from the LATimes:


"If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.

But it's a little more complicated than that.

Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two


*See this, today?*



*“Nearly 84,000 duplicate voter records found in audit of California’s ‘motor voter’ system*
SACRAMENTO — 

 California’s ambitious effort to automate voter registration at Department of Motor Vehicle offices produced almost 84,000 duplicate records and more than twice that number with political party mistakes, according to an audit released Friday by state officials.


…a wide array of problems with the rollout of the DMV system, including a limited amount of testing as well as inconsistent and confusing lines of communication between the state agencies…

 …additional errors in voter registration related to party preference. Investigators wrote that 171,145 DMV records contained entries indicating a person’s political party but no such “associated designation” within the data received by state elections officials.”                                                                                                      Nearly 84,000 duplicate voter records found in audit of California's 'motor voter' system


Looks like California if feeling some heat.

*California is a lawless state with a one-party system, and this one is designed to ‘accidentally’ register illegal aliens.*


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early in the thread I showed this, from the LATimes:
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> *See this, today?*
> 
> 
> 
> *“Nearly 84,000 duplicate voter records found in audit of California’s ‘motor voter’ system*
> SACRAMENTO —
> 
> California’s ambitious effort to automate voter registration at Department of Motor Vehicle offices produced almost 84,000 duplicate records and more than twice that number with political party mistakes, according to an audit released Friday by state officials.
> 
> 
> …a wide array of problems with the rollout of the DMV system, including a limited amount of testing as well as inconsistent and confusing lines of communication between the state agencies…
> 
> …additional errors in voter registration related to party preference. Investigators wrote that 171,145 DMV records contained entries indicating a person’s political party but no such “associated designation” within the data received by state elections officials.”                                                                                                      Nearly 84,000 duplicate voter records found in audit of California's 'motor voter' system
> 
> 
> Looks like California if feeling some heat.
> 
> *California is a lawless state with a one-party system, and this one is designed to ‘accidentally’ register illegal aliens.*
Click to expand...

You poor thing, bless your heart. "Duplicate," as in a copy of an existing voter record. Nothing about registering illegal aliens.

And from your own link.


----------



## IM2

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early in the thread I showed this, from the LATimes:
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> *See this, today?*
> 
> 
> 
> *“Nearly 84,000 duplicate voter records found in audit of California’s ‘motor voter’ system*
> SACRAMENTO —
> 
> California’s ambitious effort to automate voter registration at Department of Motor Vehicle offices produced almost 84,000 duplicate records and more than twice that number with political party mistakes, according to an audit released Friday by state officials.
> 
> 
> …a wide array of problems with the rollout of the DMV system, including a limited amount of testing as well as inconsistent and confusing lines of communication between the state agencies…
> 
> …additional errors in voter registration related to party preference. Investigators wrote that 171,145 DMV records contained entries indicating a person’s political party but no such “associated designation” within the data received by state elections officials.”                                                                                                      Nearly 84,000 duplicate voter records found in audit of California's 'motor voter' system
> 
> 
> Looks like California if feeling some heat.
> 
> *California is a lawless state with a one-party system, and this one is designed to ‘accidentally’ register illegal aliens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor thing, bless your heart. "Duplicate," as in a copy of an existing voter record. Nothing about registering illegal aliens.
> 
> And from your own link.
Click to expand...


*BOOM! *

Conservatives just don't get the fact that they lose because their policies a f-d up and make no sense.


----------



## Terri4Trump

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.



Your posts are always winners


----------



## basquebromance

Trump didnt create all these problems...these problems created Trump!


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early in the thread I showed this, from the LATimes:
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> *See this, today?*
> 
> 
> 
> *“Nearly 84,000 duplicate voter records found in audit of California’s ‘motor voter’ system*
> SACRAMENTO —
> 
> California’s ambitious effort to automate voter registration at Department of Motor Vehicle offices produced almost 84,000 duplicate records and more than twice that number with political party mistakes, according to an audit released Friday by state officials.
> 
> 
> …a wide array of problems with the rollout of the DMV system, including a limited amount of testing as well as inconsistent and confusing lines of communication between the state agencies…
> 
> …additional errors in voter registration related to party preference. Investigators wrote that 171,145 DMV records contained entries indicating a person’s political party but no such “associated designation” within the data received by state elections officials.”                                                                                                      Nearly 84,000 duplicate voter records found in audit of California's 'motor voter' system
> 
> 
> Looks like California if feeling some heat.
> 
> *California is a lawless state with a one-party system, and this one is designed to ‘accidentally’ register illegal aliens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor thing, bless your heart. "Duplicate," as in a copy of an existing voter record. Nothing about registering illegal aliens.
> 
> And from your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *BOOM! *
> 
> Conservatives just don't get the fact that they lose because their policies a f-d up and make no sense.
Click to expand...



Lose?????


Who is President, you moron?
*

You must have gotten up on the wrong side of the cage this morning.*


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early in the thread I showed this, from the LATimes:
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> *See this, today?*
> 
> 
> 
> *“Nearly 84,000 duplicate voter records found in audit of California’s ‘motor voter’ system*
> SACRAMENTO —
> 
> California’s ambitious effort to automate voter registration at Department of Motor Vehicle offices produced almost 84,000 duplicate records and more than twice that number with political party mistakes, according to an audit released Friday by state officials.
> 
> 
> …a wide array of problems with the rollout of the DMV system, including a limited amount of testing as well as inconsistent and confusing lines of communication between the state agencies…
> 
> …additional errors in voter registration related to party preference. Investigators wrote that 171,145 DMV records contained entries indicating a person’s political party but no such “associated designation” within the data received by state elections officials.”                                                                                                      Nearly 84,000 duplicate voter records found in audit of California's 'motor voter' system
> 
> 
> Looks like California if feeling some heat.
> 
> *California is a lawless state with a one-party system, and this one is designed to ‘accidentally’ register illegal aliens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor thing, bless your heart. "Duplicate," as in a copy of an existing voter record. Nothing about registering illegal aliens.
> 
> And from your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *BOOM! *
> 
> Conservatives just don't get the fact that they lose because their policies a f-d up and make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lose?????
> 
> 
> Who is President, you moron?
> *
> 
> You must have gotten up on the wrong side of the cage this morning.*
Click to expand...


Lol!

In the last election we held, republicans took a historic ass whippin.

Dumb ass.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> *You must have gotten up on the wrong side of the cage this morning.*



Watch your mouth Asian.

You ain't white and some of these racists might ask if you love them long time.


----------



## hadit

Faun said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun, post: 22419892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OBAMA: *_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22423082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He acknowledges they can't vote legally, and yet he is promoting them to vote at the same time. That's why that phrase, the one we initially started with back many pages back I responded to.
> 
> _And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you have learned the truth; “He acknowledges they can't vote legally”. Why did you lie prior to this when you claimed Obama never said in the interview that illegals cannot vote? Why did you lie like that, liar?
> 
> So you have learned something from this discussion, Now it is time you learn that the continuation of your statement is a lie. It is not true and cannot be.
> 
> The second part of your statement is:
> “...and yet he is promoting them to vote at the same time.”
> 
> I understand your definition of “them” to be “illegals (non-citizens) who contribute to society and vote while being fearful of voting” .
> 
> So you are saying (lying) that Obama is promoting “_illegals (non-citizens) who contribute to society and vote while being fearful of voting”   _to vote illegally because no one will investigate them and they are citizens when they vote as non-citizens. All this on account of Obama saying so in this one interview five days before the election.
> 
> You are a liar or so stupid you should probably be locked up before you hurt yourself.
> 
> Here is why;
> 
> When we add the full paragraph by Obama posted by Faun earlier it is crystal clear that Obama was speaking to a legal citizen not your made up cockamamie constructed illegal citizen converted to a legal citizen by an act of voting illegally.
> 
> Obama says: “_*You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. *But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.“
> _
> Answer this you lying fool:
> 
> How is Obama telling the illegals who cannot legally vote ..... *to vote* ......while at the same time telling them “they have no voice”?
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> If Obama were telling them they “have a voice” as you say, why is he telling them that “they’re counting on” legal, lawful full US CITIZENS like Gina to vote instead of voting themselves.
> 
> Your lie makes no sense.
> 
> No one in a right mind (sane mind) wouid understand this paragraph by Obama as an encouragement for people that have no right to and no personal immediate VOICE in the voting process to vote and have their own VOICE.
> 
> You are stupid and a liar when you promote your crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatism is a mental sickness. These cultists can't tell the truth about anything. Just look at their cult leader.
Click to expand...


So much stupid in that one little post. The fever swamp must be buzzing tonight. 

You might want to consider telling the truth when you whine about people telling the truth. Just a thought.


----------



## hadit

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.*
> 
> *Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early in the thread I showed this, from the LATimes:
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> *See this, today?*
> 
> 
> 
> *“Nearly 84,000 duplicate voter records found in audit of California’s ‘motor voter’ system*
> SACRAMENTO —
> 
> California’s ambitious effort to automate voter registration at Department of Motor Vehicle offices produced almost 84,000 duplicate records and more than twice that number with political party mistakes, according to an audit released Friday by state officials.
> 
> 
> …a wide array of problems with the rollout of the DMV system, including a limited amount of testing as well as inconsistent and confusing lines of communication between the state agencies…
> 
> …additional errors in voter registration related to party preference. Investigators wrote that 171,145 DMV records contained entries indicating a person’s political party but no such “associated designation” within the data received by state elections officials.”                                                                                                      Nearly 84,000 duplicate voter records found in audit of California's 'motor voter' system
> 
> 
> Looks like California if feeling some heat.
> 
> *California is a lawless state with a one-party system, and this one is designed to ‘accidentally’ register illegal aliens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor thing, bless your heart. "Duplicate," as in a copy of an existing voter record. Nothing about registering illegal aliens.
> 
> And from your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *BOOM! *
> 
> Conservatives just don't get the fact that they lose because their policies a f-d up and make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lose?????
> 
> 
> Who is President, you moron?
> *
> 
> You must have gotten up on the wrong side of the cage this morning.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!
> 
> In the last election we held, republicans took a historic ass whippin.
> 
> Dumb ass.
Click to expand...


There's nothing historic about the party in the White House losing seats in the midterms. If you want historic, look at Obama's disaster.


----------



## Faun

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun, post: 22419892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OBAMA: *_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22423082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He acknowledges they can't vote legally, and yet he is promoting them to vote at the same time. That's why that phrase, the one we initially started with back many pages back I responded to.
> 
> _And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you have learned the truth; “He acknowledges they can't vote legally”. Why did you lie prior to this when you claimed Obama never said in the interview that illegals cannot vote? Why did you lie like that, liar?
> 
> So you have learned something from this discussion, Now it is time you learn that the continuation of your statement is a lie. It is not true and cannot be.
> 
> The second part of your statement is:
> “...and yet he is promoting them to vote at the same time.”
> 
> I understand your definition of “them” to be “illegals (non-citizens) who contribute to society and vote while being fearful of voting” .
> 
> So you are saying (lying) that Obama is promoting “_illegals (non-citizens) who contribute to society and vote while being fearful of voting”   _to vote illegally because no one will investigate them and they are citizens when they vote as non-citizens. All this on account of Obama saying so in this one interview five days before the election.
> 
> You are a liar or so stupid you should probably be locked up before you hurt yourself.
> 
> Here is why;
> 
> When we add the full paragraph by Obama posted by Faun earlier it is crystal clear that Obama was speaking to a legal citizen not your made up cockamamie constructed illegal citizen converted to a legal citizen by an act of voting illegally.
> 
> Obama says: “_*You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. *But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.“
> _
> Answer this you lying fool:
> 
> How is Obama telling the illegals who cannot legally vote ..... *to vote* ......while at the same time telling them “they have no voice”?
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> If Obama were telling them they “have a voice” as you say, why is he telling them that “they’re counting on” legal, lawful full US CITIZENS like Gina to vote instead of voting themselves.
> 
> Your lie makes no sense.
> 
> No one in a right mind (sane mind) wouid understand this paragraph by Obama as an encouragement for people that have no right to and no personal immediate VOICE in the voting process to vote and have their own VOICE.
> 
> You are stupid and a liar when you promote your crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatism is a mental sickness. These cultists can't tell the truth about anything. Just look at their cult leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So much stupid in that one little post. The fever swamp must be buzzing tonight.
> 
> You might want to consider telling the truth when you whine about people telling the truth. Just a thought.
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You must have gotten up on the wrong side of the cage this morning.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your mouth Asian.
> 
> You ain't white and some of these racists might ask if you love them long time.
Click to expand...



I love the tells I force from you.....as soon as I ram your words back down your throat, as in 'who is the President,' you're reduced to some juvenile racial or sexual reference.
*
If you were twice as smart, you'd still be stupid.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early in the thread I showed this, from the LATimes:
> 
> 
> "If you’ve visited the DMV in the last few weeks, you may have noticed that you can now complete your voter registration at the same time you renew your driver’s license — without having to fill out a separate form.
> 
> But it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Unless voters also stop to answer questions at a computer terminal in another room, *they will be registered as having no party preference."*
> Registered to vote at the DMV? Check again. Many who use the new process miss a vital step two
> 
> 
> *See this, today?*
> 
> 
> 
> *“Nearly 84,000 duplicate voter records found in audit of California’s ‘motor voter’ system*
> SACRAMENTO —
> 
> California’s ambitious effort to automate voter registration at Department of Motor Vehicle offices produced almost 84,000 duplicate records and more than twice that number with political party mistakes, according to an audit released Friday by state officials.
> 
> 
> …a wide array of problems with the rollout of the DMV system, including a limited amount of testing as well as inconsistent and confusing lines of communication between the state agencies…
> 
> …additional errors in voter registration related to party preference. Investigators wrote that 171,145 DMV records contained entries indicating a person’s political party but no such “associated designation” within the data received by state elections officials.”                                                                                                      Nearly 84,000 duplicate voter records found in audit of California's 'motor voter' system
> 
> 
> Looks like California if feeling some heat.
> 
> *California is a lawless state with a one-party system, and this one is designed to ‘accidentally’ register illegal aliens.*
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing, bless your heart. "Duplicate," as in a copy of an existing voter record. Nothing about registering illegal aliens.
> 
> And from your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *BOOM! *
> 
> Conservatives just don't get the fact that they lose because their policies a f-d up and make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lose?????
> 
> 
> Who is President, you moron?
> *
> 
> You must have gotten up on the wrong side of the cage this morning.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!
> 
> In the last election we held, republicans took a historic ass whippin.
> 
> Dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing historic about the party in the White House losing seats in the midterms. If you want historic, look at Obama's disaster.
Click to expand...




*"Obama concedes 'shellacking'"*
*Obama concedes ‘shellacking’*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun, post: 22419892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OBAMA: *_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22423082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He acknowledges they can't vote legally, and yet he is promoting them to vote at the same time. That's why that phrase, the one we initially started with back many pages back I responded to.
> 
> _And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you have learned the truth; “He acknowledges they can't vote legally”. Why did you lie prior to this when you claimed Obama never said in the interview that illegals cannot vote? Why did you lie like that, liar?
> 
> So you have learned something from this discussion, Now it is time you learn that the continuation of your statement is a lie. It is not true and cannot be.
> 
> The second part of your statement is:
> “...and yet he is promoting them to vote at the same time.”
> 
> I understand your definition of “them” to be “illegals (non-citizens) who contribute to society and vote while being fearful of voting” .
> 
> So you are saying (lying) that Obama is promoting “_illegals (non-citizens) who contribute to society and vote while being fearful of voting”   _to vote illegally because no one will investigate them and they are citizens when they vote as non-citizens. All this on account of Obama saying so in this one interview five days before the election.
> 
> You are a liar or so stupid you should probably be locked up before you hurt yourself.
> 
> Here is why;
> 
> When we add the full paragraph by Obama posted by Faun earlier it is crystal clear that Obama was speaking to a legal citizen not your made up cockamamie constructed illegal citizen converted to a legal citizen by an act of voting illegally.
> 
> Obama says: “_*You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. *But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.“
> _
> Answer this you lying fool:
> 
> How is Obama telling the illegals who cannot legally vote ..... *to vote* ......while at the same time telling them “they have no voice”?
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> If Obama were telling them they “have a voice” as you say, why is he telling them that “they’re counting on” legal, lawful full US CITIZENS like Gina to vote instead of voting themselves.
> 
> Your lie makes no sense.
> 
> No one in a right mind (sane mind) wouid understand this paragraph by Obama as an encouragement for people that have no right to and no personal immediate VOICE in the voting process to vote and have their own VOICE.
> 
> You are stupid and a liar when you promote your crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatism is a mental sickness. These cultists can't tell the truth about anything. Just look at their cult leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So much stupid in that one little post. The fever swamp must be buzzing tonight.
> 
> You might want to consider telling the truth when you whine about people telling the truth. Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




How appropriate.....a clown posting, having a picture of a clown as the avi.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun, post: 22419892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OBAMA: *_And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456, post: 22423082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He acknowledges they can't vote legally, and yet he is promoting them to vote at the same time. That's why that phrase, the one we initially started with back many pages back I responded to.
> 
> _And the reason that fear is promoted is because they don't want people voting. People are discouraged from voting and part of what is important for Latino citizens is to make your voice heard, _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you have learned the truth; “He acknowledges they can't vote legally”. Why did you lie prior to this when you claimed Obama never said in the interview that illegals cannot vote? Why did you lie like that, liar?
> 
> So you have learned something from this discussion, Now it is time you learn that the continuation of your statement is a lie. It is not true and cannot be.
> 
> The second part of your statement is:
> “...and yet he is promoting them to vote at the same time.”
> 
> I understand your definition of “them” to be “illegals (non-citizens) who contribute to society and vote while being fearful of voting” .
> 
> So you are saying (lying) that Obama is promoting “_illegals (non-citizens) who contribute to society and vote while being fearful of voting”   _to vote illegally because no one will investigate them and they are citizens when they vote as non-citizens. All this on account of Obama saying so in this one interview five days before the election.
> 
> You are a liar or so stupid you should probably be locked up before you hurt yourself.
> 
> Here is why;
> 
> When we add the full paragraph by Obama posted by Faun earlier it is crystal clear that Obama was speaking to a legal citizen not your made up cockamamie constructed illegal citizen converted to a legal citizen by an act of voting illegally.
> 
> Obama says: “_*You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. *But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.“
> _
> Answer this you lying fool:
> 
> How is Obama telling the illegals who cannot legally vote ..... *to vote* ......while at the same time telling them “they have no voice”?
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> If Obama were telling them they “have a voice” as you say, why is he telling them that “they’re counting on” legal, lawful full US CITIZENS like Gina to vote instead of voting themselves.
> 
> Your lie makes no sense.
> 
> No one in a right mind (sane mind) wouid understand this paragraph by Obama as an encouragement for people that have no right to and no personal immediate VOICE in the voting process to vote and have their own VOICE.
> 
> You are stupid and a liar when you promote your crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatism is a mental sickness. These cultists can't tell the truth about anything. Just look at their cult leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So much stupid in that one little post. The fever swamp must be buzzing tonight.
> 
> You might want to consider telling the truth when you whine about people telling the truth. Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How appropriate.....a clown posting, having a picture of a clown as the avi.
Click to expand...

Irony is . . . ironic


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faun, post: 22419892 jc456, post: 22423082 So now you have learned the truth; “He acknowledges they can't vote legally”. Why did you lie prior to this when you claimed Obama never said in the interview that illegals cannot vote? Why did you lie like that, liar?
> 
> So you have learned something from this discussion, Now it is time you learn that the continuation of your statement is a lie. It is not true and cannot be.
> 
> The second part of your statement is:
> “...and yet he is promoting them to vote at the same time.”
> 
> I understand your definition of “them” to be “illegals (non-citizens) who contribute to society and vote while being fearful of voting” .
> 
> So you are saying (lying) that Obama is promoting “_illegals (non-citizens) who contribute to society and vote while being fearful of voting”   _to vote illegally because no one will investigate them and they are citizens when they vote as non-citizens. All this on account of Obama saying so in this one interview five days before the election.
> 
> You are a liar or so stupid you should probably be locked up before you hurt yourself.
> 
> Here is why;
> 
> When we add the full paragraph by Obama posted by Faun earlier it is crystal clear that Obama was speaking to a legal citizen not your made up cockamamie constructed illegal citizen converted to a legal citizen by an act of voting illegally.
> 
> Obama says: “_*You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school who may not have a voice. Who can’t legally vote. *But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard.“
> _
> Answer this you lying fool:
> 
> How is Obama telling the illegals who cannot legally vote ..... *to vote* ......while at the same time telling them “they have no voice”?
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> If Obama were telling them they “have a voice” as you say, why is he telling them that “they’re counting on” legal, lawful full US CITIZENS like Gina to vote instead of voting themselves.
> 
> Your lie makes no sense.
> 
> No one in a right mind (sane mind) wouid understand this paragraph by Obama as an encouragement for people that have no right to and no personal immediate VOICE in the voting process to vote and have their own VOICE.
> 
> You are stupid and a liar when you promote your crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatism is a mental sickness. These cultists can't tell the truth about anything. Just look at their cult leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So much stupid in that one little post. The fever swamp must be buzzing tonight.
> 
> You might want to consider telling the truth when you whine about people telling the truth. Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How appropriate.....a clown posting, having a picture of a clown as the avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irony is . . . ironic
Click to expand...




Did you miss Mueller's interview???




Pretty much like yours, huh?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatism is a mental sickness. These cultists can't tell the truth about anything. Just look at their cult leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much stupid in that one little post. The fever swamp must be buzzing tonight.
> 
> You might want to consider telling the truth when you whine about people telling the truth. Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How appropriate.....a clown posting, having a picture of a clown as the avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irony is . . . ironic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss Mueller's interview???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much like yours, huh?
Click to expand...

LOL

No, I'm still laughing at the irony of your post.


----------



## Terri4Trump




----------



## Terri4Trump




----------



## PoliticalChic

California's motor-voter system.....lots of problems.
And lots of illegal aliens.

Seems the two are related.


"Questions also remain over whether the problems, combined with several other recent state laws designed to ease voter registration and the process of getting ballots to the ballot box — including the most lenient ballot-harvesting law in the nation — exacerbated ballot-box irregularities.

In the lead-up to the midterms, California also passed a law that allowed people to register to vote the same day of an election, making verifying their U.S. citizenship and California residency nearly impossible."
California's Botched Motor-Voter Rollout Hovers Over 2020 | RealClearPolitics



Could it be on purpose???


You betcha'!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.




"The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.

The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.

“Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states




If you hate America, you'll cheer.


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump st
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.


Hussein?
Nothing like a balance view


----------



## edward37

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump st
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Hussein?
> Nothing like a balance view
Click to expand...

Balanced ??  lol  PC ?  She better not walk on a high wire


----------



## ph3iron

Hate to confuse you with facts.
Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
You should be grateful 
Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale

I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
Wanted to ban German immigrants
"They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
Sound familiar ??


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.


Might cancel out the repubs voter cancellations


----------



## edward37

ph3iron said:


> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??


All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.


Knees news? Where's  the gateway pundit, really balanced commie lit??


----------



## edward37

Maybe all republican ancestors came over on the Mayflower?


----------



## ph3iron

edward37 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless
Click to expand...

You don't leave your country, walk 2000 miles just for the hell of it.
Our spoiled white rubes have no conceprion


----------



## ph3iron

ph3iron said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't leave your country, walk 2000 miles just for the hell of it.
> Our spoiled white rubes have no conceprion
Click to expand...

Conception, sorry


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless
Click to expand...

Why would you bash them if they came legally? That’s stupid


----------



## edward37

jc456 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you bash them if they came legally? That’s stupid
Click to expand...

Ask some of your republican brothers   I'm not for illegal entry  either


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you bash them if they came legally? That’s stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask some of your republican brothers   I'm not for illegal entry  either
Click to expand...

Then you don’t support her nonsense?


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump st
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Hussein?
> Nothing like a balance view
Click to expand...




Why would anyone aim for balance when we're discussing good and evil?????


Can you be that dumb????


----------



## edward37

jc456 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you bash them if they came legally? That’s stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask some of your republican brothers   I'm not for illegal entry  either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you don’t support her nonsense?
Click to expand...

Whose nonsense ?  I'm against illegal entry BUT we must help,do something for those fleeing for their lives No??


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??





The lies you'll believe......

I used to be astounded at how truly stupid Liberals are......



“The conservative Heritage Foundation estimated *unlawful immigrant households paid $39.2 billion in 2010, but received $93.7 billion in government services.”* -- *Oliver Darcy

[So much for that fable.]*
15 Stats That Destroy Liberal Narratives



And are the most criminal.

*"64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds*

Federal arrests of non-citizens has increased exponentially over the past two decades, and account for the majority of all federal arrests, data released by the Justice Department revealed.

Non-citizens made up 64% of all federal arrests in 2018 despite making up 7% of the U.S. population, according to Justice Department data released Thursday and reviewed by the Daily Caller News Foundation. Between 1998 and 2018, federal arrests of non-citizens grew by 234%, while federal arrests of U.S. citizens climbed 10%.

While the numbers provide credence to President Donald Trump’s argument that illegal immigration results in increased crime, immigration experts also pointed out that migrant apprehensions make up a significant portion of current federal arrests.

“Experience has taught the immigration agencies and DOJ that this works to reduce recidivism — in other words, when illegal crossers face some more severe consequence than just being sent back home, they don’t keep doing it,” Jessica Vaughan of the Center for Immigration Studies told the Washington Examiner. "64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds



But.....as long as they follow Hussein's instructions: "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Might cancel out the repubs voter cancellations
Click to expand...




Another lie.



You know I never shirk my responsibility for educating you....

*"The Voter Purge Myth*

*

"Maggie Haberman, the esteemed New York Times reporter, recently tweeted out a Mother Jones article to 1.2 million followers titled: “GOP-Led Voter Purges in Wisconsin and Georgia Could Tip 2020 Elections.” The chilling piece warns readers that “hundreds of thousands of voters are set to be purged in two key swing states,” which “potentially” gives Republicans “a crucial advantage by shrinking the electorate” in those states.

None of this, of course, is true. Cynical pieces of this genre, an election-time tradition at this point, only allow Democrats to warn of widespread disenfranchisement and preemptively give aggrieved Democrats such as Stacey Abrams a baked-in excuse for losing elections and smearing Republicans"
2020 Elections & Voter-Purge Myth: Destructive Scaremongering | National Review*


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless
Click to expand...



Did they come here for the entitlements, or to work?


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Knees news? Where's  the gateway pundit, really balanced commie lit??
Click to expand...




The Lib playbook: when you can't refute the facts, carp about the source.



60-80 million illegal aliens enticed by the Democrats.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> Maybe all republican ancestors came over on the Mayflower?




Me and mine on Boeing.


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies you'll believe......
> 
> I used to be astounded at how truly stupid Liberals are......
> 
> 
> 
> “The conservative Heritage Foundation estimated *unlawful immigrant households paid $39.2 billion in 2010, but received $93.7 billion in government services.”* -- *Oliver Darcy
> 
> [So much for that fable.]*
> 15 Stats That Destroy Liberal Narratives
> 
> 
> 
> And are the most criminal.
> 
> *"64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds*
> 
> Federal arrests of non-citizens has increased exponentially over the past two decades, and account for the majority of all federal arrests, data released by the Justice Department revealed.
> 
> Non-citizens made up 64% of all federal arrests in 2018 despite making up 7% of the U.S. population, according to Justice Department data released Thursday and reviewed by the Daily Caller News Foundation. Between 1998 and 2018, federal arrests of non-citizens grew by 234%, while federal arrests of U.S. citizens climbed 10%.
> 
> While the numbers provide credence to President Donald Trump’s argument that illegal immigration results in increased crime, immigration experts also pointed out that migrant apprehensions make up a significant portion of current federal arrests.
> 
> “Experience has taught the immigration agencies and DOJ that this works to reduce recidivism — in other words, when illegal crossers face some more severe consequence than just being sent back home, they don’t keep doing it,” Jessica Vaughan of the Center for Immigration Studies told the Washington Examiner. "64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds
> 
> 
> 
> But.....as long as they follow Hussein's instructions: "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."
Click to expand...

What were they all arrested for?? Stealing bread to feed their families??  Certainly not for killing people like white supremacist repubs do


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe all republican ancestors came over on the Mayflower?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and mine on Boeing.
Click to expand...

Lucky it wasn't the ones not flying anymore


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't leave your country, walk 2000 miles just for the hell of it.
> Our spoiled white rubes have no conceprion
Click to expand...




This helped:


*"Fat And Furious: Obama Pushes Food Stamps In Mexico"*
*Fat And Furious: Obama Pushes Food Stamps In Mexico | Investor's Business Daily*



They are here for welfare, and to vote for Democrats.


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't leave your country, walk 2000 miles just for the hell of it.
> Our spoiled white rubes have no conceprion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This helped:
> 
> 
> *"Fat And Furious: Obama Pushes Food Stamps In Mexico"
> Fat And Furious: Obama Pushes Food Stamps In Mexico | Investor's Business Daily*
> 
> 
> 
> They are here for welfare, and to vote for Democrats.
Click to expand...

Dream on darlin. Nice knees news talking point.
I'm guessing they are working way harder than you


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies you'll believe......
> 
> I used to be astounded at how truly stupid Liberals are......
> 
> 
> 
> “The conservative Heritage Foundation estimated *unlawful immigrant households paid $39.2 billion in 2010, but received $93.7 billion in government services.”* -- *Oliver Darcy
> 
> [So much for that fable.]*
> 15 Stats That Destroy Liberal Narratives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And are the most criminal.
> 
> *"64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds*
> 
> Federal arrests of non-citizens has increased exponentially over the past two decades, and account for the majority of all federal arrests, data released by the Justice Department revealed.
> 
> Non-citizens made up 64% of all federal arrests in 2018 despite making up 7% of the U.S. population, according to Justice Department data released Thursday and reviewed by the Daily Caller News Foundation. Between 1998 and 2018, federal arrests of non-citizens grew by 234%, while federal arrests of U.S. citizens climbed 10%.
> 
> While the numbers provide credence to President Donald Trump’s argument that illegal immigration results in increased crime, immigration experts also pointed out that migrant apprehensions make up a significant portion of current federal arrests.
> 
> “Experience has taught the immigration agencies and DOJ that this works to reduce recidivism — in other words, when illegal crossers face some more severe consequence than just being sent back home, they don’t keep doing it,” Jessica Vaughan of the Center for Immigration Studies told the Washington Examiner. "64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds
> 
> 
> 
> But.....as long as they follow Hussein's instructions: "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were they all arrested for?? Stealing bread to feed their families??  Certainly not for killing people like white supremacist repubs do
Click to expand...






Glad you asked....


*Let’s check:*



 Latest statistics from the US Sentencing Commission [ Topic]

Non-Citizens Federal Crimes:

22% of Murders

18% of Fraud

33% of Money Laundering

29% of Drug Trafficking

72% of Drug Possession


Get it????
Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.



https://www.ussc.gov/sites/default/...ublications/quick-facts/Non-Citizens_FY17.pdf


And these are only federal statistics.



BTW....by definition, every illegal alien is a criminal.


----------



## edward37

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't leave your country, walk 2000 miles just for the hell of it.
> Our spoiled white rubes have no conceprion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This helped:
> 
> 
> *"Fat And Furious: Obama Pushes Food Stamps In Mexico"
> Fat And Furious: Obama Pushes Food Stamps In Mexico | Investor's Business Daily*
> 
> 
> 
> They are here for welfare, and to vote for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dream on darlin. Nice knees news talking point.
> I'm guessing they are working way harder than you
Click to expand...

As a matter of fact me and Joe Namith  Guarantee it


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't leave your country, walk 2000 miles just for the hell of it.
> Our spoiled white rubes have no conceprion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This helped:
> 
> 
> *"Fat And Furious: Obama Pushes Food Stamps In Mexico"
> Fat And Furious: Obama Pushes Food Stamps In Mexico | Investor's Business Daily*
> 
> 
> 
> They are here for welfare, and to vote for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dream on darlin. Nice knees news talking point.
> I'm guessing they are working way harder than you
Click to expand...





Oh, my.....a Liberal posting an "is not, isssssssss nooooottttttt!!!" post.


Once again we find the indoctrination is indelible....in the weak minded.


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you bash them if they came legally? That’s stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask some of your republican brothers   I'm not for illegal entry  either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you don’t support her nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose nonsense ?  I'm against illegal entry BUT we must help,do something for those fleeing for their lives No??
Click to expand...

Why? Explain how you help them? Fk the poor in your own country? That just makes you a fkwad


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to confuse you with facts.
> Immigrants are the best hardest workers and aggressive sector.
> You should be grateful
> Immigrants Contribute Greatly to U.S. Economy, Despite Administration’s “Public Charge” Rule Rationale
> 
> I guess you are a Ben Franklin supporter?
> Wanted to ban German immigrants
> "They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
> Sound familiar ??
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't leave your country, walk 2000 miles just for the hell of it.
> Our spoiled white rubes have no conceprion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This helped:
> 
> 
> *"Fat And Furious: Obama Pushes Food Stamps In Mexico"
> Fat And Furious: Obama Pushes Food Stamps In Mexico | Investor's Business Daily*
> 
> 
> 
> They are here for welfare, and to vote for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dream on darlin. Nice knees news talking point.
> I'm guessing they are working way harder than you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a matter of fact me and Joe Namith  Guarantee it
Click to expand...




Obama's US Civil Rights Commission, 2010 Report:
"The United States Commission on Civil Rights (Commission) is pleased to transmit this report, The Impact of Illegal Immigration on the Wages and Employment Opportunities of Black Workers. A panel of experts briefed members of the Commission on April 4, 2008 regarding the evidence for economic loss and job opportunity costs to black workers attributable to illegal immigration. The panelists also described non-economic factors *contributing to the depression of black wages and employment rates.*

* Illegal immigration to the United States in recent decades has tended to depress both wages and employment rates for low-skilled American citizens, a disproportionate number of whom are black men."*
USCCR:  Page Not Found

https://www.usccr.gov/pubs/docs/IllegImmig_10-14-10_430pm.pdf

Wanna give Barack an 'attaboy'?


----------



## edward37

jc456 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you bash them if they came legally? That’s stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask some of your republican brothers   I'm not for illegal entry  either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you don’t support her nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose nonsense ?  I'm against illegal entry BUT we must help,do something for those fleeing for their lives No??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Explain how you help them? Fk the poor in your own country? That just makes you a fkwad
Click to expand...

Why help those whose lives are on the line?? And you call me a fkwad??


----------



## Lesh

PoliticalChic said:


> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.


Illegal aliens can't and don't vote.

Stop the bullshit


----------



## eagle1462010

bump


----------



## edward37

Lesh said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens can't and don't vote.
> 
> Stop the bullshit
Click to expand...

If they stopped their bullshit they'd have nothing to say   Same with their moron leader


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens can't and don't vote.
> 
> Stop the bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they stopped their bullshit they'd have nothing to say   Same with their moron leader
Click to expand...




You guys better memo Hussein, 'cause he told illegals to go and vote: "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."


Now....why would he do that if there weren't millions of 'em who were ready to pull the Democrat lever???


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens can't and don't vote.
> 
> Stop the bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they stopped their bullshit they'd have nothing to say   Same with their moron leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys better memo Hussein, 'cause he told illegals to go and vote: "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."
> 
> 
> Now....why would he do that if there weren't millions of 'em who were ready to pull the Democrat lever???
Click to expand...

First of all you purposely  interupted


PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens can't and don't vote.
> 
> Stop the bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they stopped their bullshit they'd have nothing to say   Same with their moron leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys better memo Hussein, 'cause he told illegals to go and vote: "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."
> 
> 
> Now....why would he do that if there weren't millions of 'em who were ready to pull the Democrat lever???
Click to expand...

 You purposely misinterpreted  the meaning  of obamas statement   But I expected it from you  You're ridiculous in your support for the swine    Maybe if he grabbed you,,you wouldn't be so supportive


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens can't and don't vote.
> 
> Stop the bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they stopped their bullshit they'd have nothing to say   Same with their moron leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys better memo Hussein, 'cause he told illegals to go and vote: "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."
> 
> 
> Now....why would he do that if there weren't millions of 'em who were ready to pull the Democrat lever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all you purposely  interupted
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegal aliens can't and don't vote.
> 
> Stop the bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they stopped their bullshit they'd have nothing to say   Same with their moron leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys better memo Hussein, 'cause he told illegals to go and vote: "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."
> 
> 
> Now....why would he do that if there weren't millions of 'em who were ready to pull the Democrat lever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You purposely misinterpreted  the meaning  of obamas statement   But I expected it from you  You're ridiculous in your support for the swine    Maybe if he grabbed you,,you wouldn't be so supportive
Click to expand...





Let's check:

She says 'I' after making clear that she is speaking for illegal aliens.



**




*Transcript:*



*RODRIGUEZ:*_ Many of the millennials, Dreamers,_* undocumented citizens -- and I call them citizens because they contribute to this country -- are fearful of voting.*

*[And that is who she is speaking for!]*

_*So if I vote*, will immigration know where I live? Will they come for my family and deport us?_
*[Who would come for legal citizens voting?????????]

OBAMA: *_Not true. And the reason is, first of all, *when you vote, you are a citizen yourself. *_

*[....a bald-faced liar!]*

_And_ _there is not a situation where the voting rolls somehow are transferred over and people start investigating, et cetera._

*[Meaning: 'Go ahead and vote....no one will be the wiser!']*



_ The sanctity of the vote is strictly confidential in terms of who you voted for. If you have a family member who maybe is undocumented, then you have an even greater reason to vote._

*[Meaning, I guess....if you are living with lots of other illegals...well, heck, at least some of you should go vote! After all....Trump is trying to get rid of you illegals!]*




I win again, huh?


----------



## edward37

You saying that Obama wanted illegals to vote is just another example of how most of your posts go , lies and misinformation ,,,and in such volume  Are you sure you were born in America ,,not Russia??


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> You saying that Obama wanted illegals to vote is just another example of how most of your posts go , lies and misinformation ,,,and in such volume  Are you sure you were born in America ,,not Russia??




Actually.....I wasn't born in America, but I'm far more of an American than our Democrats/Progressives/Liberals.

And here in Brooklyn, there are lots of Russian-heritage citizens, the same.



And here is the result that the Democrats planned when they enticed millions of illegals into the nation:

"The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.

The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.

“Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states

If you hate America, you'll cheer.




Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.


There is no other explanation for elected Democrats devising the scam for criminals....law-breakers....who illegally invaded our country.


_Illegal aliens increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans....and decrease the security of our nation._

Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saying that Obama wanted illegals to vote is just another example of how most of your posts go , lies and misinformation ,,,and in such volume  Are you sure you were born in America ,,not Russia??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.....I wasn't born in America, but I'm far more of an American than our Democrats/Progressives/Liberals.
> 
> And here in Brooklyn, there are lots of Russian-heritage citizens, the same.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the result that the Democrats planned when they enticed millions of illegals into the nation:
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> There is no other explanation for elected Democrats devising the scam for criminals....law-breakers....who illegally invaded our country.
> 
> 
> _Illegal aliens increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans....and decrease the security of our nation._
> 
> Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.
Click to expand...

Well PC I was born in America and when my country called me I didn't use a bad back as an excuse to get out of serving  The one you extol is a liar and coward  How can anyone support this garbage?


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saying that Obama wanted illegals to vote is just another example of how most of your posts go , lies and misinformation ,,,and in such volume  Are you sure you were born in America ,,not Russia??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.....I wasn't born in America, but I'm far more of an American than our Democrats/Progressives/Liberals.
> 
> And here in Brooklyn, there are lots of Russian-heritage citizens, the same.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the result that the Democrats planned when they enticed millions of illegals into the nation:
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the bogus IDs and driver's licenses are intended to be used for the purpose of voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> There is no other explanation for elected Democrats devising the scam for criminals....law-breakers....who illegally invaded our country.
> 
> 
> _Illegal aliens increase unemployment, cost vast sums in welfare benefits, weigh down the justice system, and decrease the standard of living for real Americans....and decrease the security of our nation._
> 
> Yet.....Democrats give them documents that allow them to vote.....it's a quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well PC I was born in America and when my country called me I didn't use a bad back as an excuse to get out of serving  The one you extol is a liar and coward  How can anyone support this garbage?
Click to expand...




Well.....as far as the import things for his voters, this guy has given Americans the best economy in half a century, reversed the absurd Paris Accord, and Iranian nuclear give-away, and is re-forming the judiciary.


As far as you, eddie....a Merry Christmas, and a Happy and Healthy New Year.....here's hoping you see the light in the coming year.


----------



## Lesh

A. Illegals aliens can't and don't vote

B.Trump scrapped the Iran deal and NOW they have a nuclear program

C. We are the ONLY nation on the planet not in the Paris Accords


----------



## MeBelle

Lesh said:


> A. *Illegals aliens can't and don't vote*


*
Yes, Virginia, illegals DO vote in the State of California. *



> B.Trump scrapped the Iran deal and NOW they have a nuclear program



Really?  Link please.



> C. We are the ONLY nation on the planet not in the Paris Accords



Excellent! 

It's bullcrap to begin with and a lame attempt to fund the United Nations in it's claim to 'end global warming', while the UN didn't/couldn't/can't/won't hold it's members accountable for funding this lame issue.
{See China}


----------



## DBA

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
Click to expand...


So there is no evidence that illegals voted, but there is evidence of Russian collusion, despite a 2 year long exhaustive investigation that found otherwise.  Lets devote 2 years and many millions to investigate illegals voting and see what happens. 

Democrats want the poorest, weakest and least productive to vote in mass because they know that will ensure them a victory.  Those of you that are not in that group that still vote for Democrats need a lobotomy if you think they are out to help you.


----------



## DBA

edward37 said:


> You saying that Obama wanted illegals to vote is just another example of how most of your posts go , lies and misinformation ,,,and in such volume  Are you sure you were born in America ,,not Russia??



Did you read his quotes. You can't possibly think otherwise. We all know Democratic politicians want illegals to vote. It assures them a victory. Granted, out country would fall, but they don't care because they would be the ones in power. The citizens who aren't on the dole who vote for these Democrats are just plain ignorant and gullible.


----------



## Faun

MeBelle said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> A. *Illegals aliens can't and don't vote*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Yes, Virginia, illegals DO vote in the State of California. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B.Trump scrapped the Iran deal and NOW they have a nuclear program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Link please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C. We are the ONLY nation on the planet not in the Paris Accords
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> It's bullcrap to begin with and a lame attempt to fund the United Nations in it's claim to 'end global warming', while the UN didn't/couldn't/can't/won't hold it's members accountable for funding this lame issue.
> {See China}
Click to expand...

They do not vote in federal elections. They can vote in school board elections only.


----------



## Faun

DBA said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saying that Obama wanted illegals to vote is just another example of how most of your posts go , lies and misinformation ,,,and in such volume  Are you sure you were born in America ,,not Russia??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read his quotes. You can't possibly think otherwise. We all know Democratic politicians want illegals to vote. It assures them a victory. Granted, out country would fall, but they don't care because they would be the ones in power. The citizens who aren't on the dole who vote for these Democrats are just plain ignorant and gullible.
Click to expand...

Yes, read his quote fro that interview...

_...what is important for *Latino citizens* is to make your voice heard, because you're not just speaking for yourself. You're speaking for family members, friends, classmates of yours in school... who may not have a voice. *Who can't legally vote.* But they're counting on you to make sure that you have the courage to make your voice heard."_​


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you bash them if they came legally? That’s stupid
> 
> 
> 
> Ask some of your republican brothers   I'm not for illegal entry  either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you don’t support her nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose nonsense ?  I'm against illegal entry BUT we must help,do something for those fleeing for their lives No??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Explain how you help them? Fk the poor in your own country? That just makes you a fkwad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why help those whose lives are on the line?? And you call me a fkwad??
Click to expand...

huh?  you didn't explain Why we must help illegals.


----------



## jc456

Lesh said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens can't and don't vote.
> 
> Stop the bullshit
Click to expand...

sure they do, even the counties admit they do.  Fk, they're working in California to revamp how they do registration because of it.  I don't get why you leftist must be incorrect on most all you post about.  Intentionally.  amazing to me.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jc456 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens can't and don't vote.
> 
> Stop the bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure they do, even the counties admit they do.  Fk, they're working in California to revamp how they do registration because of it.  I don't get why you leftist must be incorrect on most all you post about.  Intentionally.  amazing to me.
Click to expand...




If your intention is to restrict Leftists from lying....remember, that would leave them mute.


----------



## edward37

jc456 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask some of your republican brothers   I'm not for illegal entry  either
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don’t support her nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose nonsense ?  I'm against illegal entry BUT we must help,do something for those fleeing for their lives No??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Explain how you help them? Fk the poor in your own country? That just makes you a fkwad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why help those whose lives are on the line?? And you call me a fkwad??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  you didn't explain Why we must help illegals.
Click to expand...

Help em leave the country  I want only legal ones here  just like most Dems do too  You really believe the BS  dems want illegals here ,wide open boarders  letting illegals ,non citizens to vote??? That's just repub BS


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don’t support her nonsense?
> 
> 
> 
> Whose nonsense ?  I'm against illegal entry BUT we must help,do something for those fleeing for their lives No??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Explain how you help them? Fk the poor in your own country? That just makes you a fkwad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why help those whose lives are on the line?? And you call me a fkwad??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  you didn't explain Why we must help illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help em leave the country  I want only legal ones here  just like most Dems do too  You really believe the BS  dems want illegals here ,wide open boarders  letting illegals ,non citizens to vote??? That's just repub BS
Click to expand...



Actually, those are facts.

As you know, eddie.....I'm never wrong.

Watch this:


"A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.

DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.

Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”

“The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.*

“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will *jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” *the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”


…they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.

According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”

Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo

===================================================







*"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*

*To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*


*Namely, the memo, in great detail, *maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."

*Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*




*Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*

… a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.

Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future.

“The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” reads Palmieri’s memo,…” Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration





Now....you were saying????


----------



## PoliticalChic

There is a serious reason for the Democrat reliance on the illegal aliens.....they vote, and they vote Democrat.
* Hillary Clinton aide Jennifer Palmieri inadvertently admitted same:*

"A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.

DREAMers are a “*critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success*,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.

“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo



Now....why don't you know this, pal??????


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose nonsense ?  I'm against illegal entry BUT we must help,do something for those fleeing for their lives No??
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Explain how you help them? Fk the poor in your own country? That just makes you a fkwad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why help those whose lives are on the line?? And you call me a fkwad??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  you didn't explain Why we must help illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help em leave the country  I want only legal ones here  just like most Dems do too  You really believe the BS  dems want illegals here ,wide open boarders  letting illegals ,non citizens to vote??? That's just repub BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, those are facts.
> 
> As you know, eddie.....I'm never wrong.
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 
> "A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.*
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will *jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” *the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> 
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> ===================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, *maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> … a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.
> 
> Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future.
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” reads Palmieri’s memo,…” Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....you were saying????
Click to expand...

Who was doing all the leaking ?lol  Trump?  Maybe they were just trumping?  Talking about you always right  AAPL: MSFT and FB the top 3 stocks of the year Owned them for years  CU after my closing bell drink


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Explain how you help them? Fk the poor in your own country? That just makes you a fkwad
> 
> 
> 
> Why help those whose lives are on the line?? And you call me a fkwad??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  you didn't explain Why we must help illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help em leave the country  I want only legal ones here  just like most Dems do too  You really believe the BS  dems want illegals here ,wide open boarders  letting illegals ,non citizens to vote??? That's just repub BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, those are facts.
> 
> As you know, eddie.....I'm never wrong.
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 
> "A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.*
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will *jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” *the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> 
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> ===================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, *maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> … a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.
> 
> Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future.
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” reads Palmieri’s memo,…” Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....you were saying????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was doing all the leaking ?lol  Trump?  Maybe they were just trumping?  Talking about you always right  AAPL: MSFT and FB the top 3 stocks of the year Owned them for years  CU after my closing bell drink
Click to expand...




*Hillary Clinton aide Jennifer Palmieri inadvertently admitted same:

Career[edit]
Palmieri served as White House Communications Director for U.S. President Barack Obama.[2] Before her service at the White House, she served as the President of the Center for American Progress Action Fund. Earlier, Palmieri was the National Press Secretary for the 2004 John Edwards presidential campaign and for the Democratic National Committee in 2002. She served as a Deputy White House Press Secretary,[3]

Palmieri was born in Pascagoula, Mississippi.[4] After attending American University, she began her career working for then Congressman Leon Panetta (D-CA).[4][5]
Jennifer Palmieri - Wikipedia*



I never needed any stocks once I learned to spin straw into gold.










And I should remind you, pal....I never saw a hearse pulling a U-Haul.


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why help those whose lives are on the line?? And you call me a fkwad??
> 
> 
> 
> huh?  you didn't explain Why we must help illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help em leave the country  I want only legal ones here  just like most Dems do too  You really believe the BS  dems want illegals here ,wide open boarders  letting illegals ,non citizens to vote??? That's just repub BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, those are facts.
> 
> As you know, eddie.....I'm never wrong.
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 
> "A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.*
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will *jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” *the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> 
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> ===================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, *maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> … a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.
> 
> Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future.
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” reads Palmieri’s memo,…” Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....you were saying????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was doing all the leaking ?lol  Trump?  Maybe they were just trumping?  Talking about you always right  AAPL: MSFT and FB the top 3 stocks of the year Owned them for years  CU after my closing bell drink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton aide Jennifer Palmieri inadvertently admitted same:
> 
> Career[edit]
> Palmieri served as White House Communications Director for U.S. President Barack Obama.[2] Before her service at the White House, she served as the President of the Center for American Progress Action Fund. Earlier, Palmieri was the National Press Secretary for the 2004 John Edwards presidential campaign and for the Democratic National Committee in 2002. She served as a Deputy White House Press Secretary,[3]
> 
> Palmieri was born in Pascagoula, Mississippi.[4] After attending American University, she began her career working for then Congressman Leon Panetta (D-CA).[4][5]
> Jennifer Palmieri - Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> I never needed any stocks once I learned to spin straw into gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I should remind you, pal....I never saw a hearse pulling a U-Haul.
Click to expand...

One thing I can say ,,you are a great spinner ,,,the best on this board   From Brooklyn ,I expect greatness ,,,just not in the direction you take it  How can you support an all time Hall of Shame slime like Trump ?? Beats me


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> huh?  you didn't explain Why we must help illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> Help em leave the country  I want only legal ones here  just like most Dems do too  You really believe the BS  dems want illegals here ,wide open boarders  letting illegals ,non citizens to vote??? That's just repub BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, those are facts.
> 
> As you know, eddie.....I'm never wrong.
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 
> "A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.*
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will *jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” *the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> 
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> ===================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, *maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> … a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.
> 
> Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future.
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” reads Palmieri’s memo,…” Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....you were saying????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was doing all the leaking ?lol  Trump?  Maybe they were just trumping?  Talking about you always right  AAPL: MSFT and FB the top 3 stocks of the year Owned them for years  CU after my closing bell drink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton aide Jennifer Palmieri inadvertently admitted same:
> 
> Career[edit]
> Palmieri served as White House Communications Director for U.S. President Barack Obama.[2] Before her service at the White House, she served as the President of the Center for American Progress Action Fund. Earlier, Palmieri was the National Press Secretary for the 2004 John Edwards presidential campaign and for the Democratic National Committee in 2002. She served as a Deputy White House Press Secretary,[3]
> 
> Palmieri was born in Pascagoula, Mississippi.[4] After attending American University, she began her career working for then Congressman Leon Panetta (D-CA).[4][5]
> Jennifer Palmieri - Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> I never needed any stocks once I learned to spin straw into gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I should remind you, pal....I never saw a hearse pulling a U-Haul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing I can say ,,you are a great spinner ,,,the best on this board   From Brooklyn ,I expect greatness ,,,just not in the direction you take it  How can you support an all time Hall of Shame slime like Trump ?? Beats me
Click to expand...




Thank you for the kind sentiments!


But.....I support policies, not persons.

*"Shiller: Trump Effect Means Record Rally Likely Lasts Through 2020*
Posted by JT Crowe | Dec 26, 2019 | Markets, News





Nobel Laureate economist Robert Shiller says the ongoing stock market rally could go on for months if not longer and the reason is an emotional high thanks to President Donald Trump.

“I put Trump as the primary cause of the recent strength in the market,” Shiller said on CNBC’s “Trading Nation” program. “He’s a motivational speaker. We’ve never had a motivational speaker president before. He knows how to create animal spirits.”

Shiller, a Yale economics professor who wont the Nobel Prize in 2013, correctly predicted the stock market crash of 2000 and the crash resulting from the housing bubble of 2006. "
Shiller: Trump Effect Means Record Rally Likely Lasts Through 2020 - Money & Markets


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help em leave the country  I want only legal ones here  just like most Dems do too  You really believe the BS  dems want illegals here ,wide open boarders  letting illegals ,non citizens to vote??? That's just repub BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, those are facts.
> 
> As you know, eddie.....I'm never wrong.
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 
> "A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.*
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will *jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” *the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> 
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> ===================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, *maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> … a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.
> 
> Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future.
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” reads Palmieri’s memo,…” Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....you were saying????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was doing all the leaking ?lol  Trump?  Maybe they were just trumping?  Talking about you always right  AAPL: MSFT and FB the top 3 stocks of the year Owned them for years  CU after my closing bell drink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton aide Jennifer Palmieri inadvertently admitted same:
> 
> Career[edit]
> Palmieri served as White House Communications Director for U.S. President Barack Obama.[2] Before her service at the White House, she served as the President of the Center for American Progress Action Fund. Earlier, Palmieri was the National Press Secretary for the 2004 John Edwards presidential campaign and for the Democratic National Committee in 2002. She served as a Deputy White House Press Secretary,[3]
> 
> Palmieri was born in Pascagoula, Mississippi.[4] After attending American University, she began her career working for then Congressman Leon Panetta (D-CA).[4][5]
> Jennifer Palmieri - Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> I never needed any stocks once I learned to spin straw into gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I should remind you, pal....I never saw a hearse pulling a U-Haul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing I can say ,,you are a great spinner ,,,the best on this board   From Brooklyn ,I expect greatness ,,,just not in the direction you take it  How can you support an all time Hall of Shame slime like Trump ?? Beats me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind sentiments!
> 
> 
> But.....I support policies, not persons.
> 
> *"Shiller: Trump Effect Means Record Rally Likely Lasts Through 2020*
> Posted by JT Crowe | Dec 26, 2019 | Markets, News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobel Laureate economist Robert Shiller says the ongoing stock market rally could go on for months if not longer and the reason is an emotional high thanks to President Donald Trump.
> 
> “I put Trump as the primary cause of the recent strength in the market,” Shiller said on CNBC’s “Trading Nation” program. “He’s a motivational speaker. We’ve never had a motivational speaker president before. He knows how to create animal spirits.”
> 
> Shiller, a Yale economics professor who wont the Nobel Prize in 2013, correctly predicted the stock market crash of 2000 and the crash resulting from the housing bubble of 2006. "
> Shiller: Trump Effect Means Record Rally Likely Lasts Through 2020 - Money & Markets
Click to expand...


Now PC you can believe this or not  but with all that I want Trump set down 
+$3,091,899.60 (59.61%)
YTD Change


----------



## edward37

RAM  you're known by the friends you keep  Trump is your pal  Sink with him


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of my grand parents were immigrants  Now I should bash them ? Some republicans are brainless
> 
> 
> 
> You don't leave your country, walk 2000 miles just for the hell of it.
> Our spoiled white rubes have no conceprion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This helped:
> 
> 
> *"Fat And Furious: Obama Pushes Food Stamps In Mexico"
> Fat And Furious: Obama Pushes Food Stamps In Mexico | Investor's Business Daily*
> 
> 
> 
> They are here for welfare, and to vote for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dream on darlin. Nice knees news talking point.
> I'm guessing they are working way harder than you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a matter of fact me and Joe Namith  Guarantee it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's US Civil Rights Commission, 2010 Report:
> "The United States Commission on Civil Rights (Commission) is pleased to transmit this report, The Impact of Illegal Immigration on the Wages and Employment Opportunities of Black Workers. A panel of experts briefed members of the Commission on April 4, 2008 regarding the evidence for economic loss and job opportunity costs to black workers attributable to illegal immigration. The panelists also described non-economic factors *contributing to the depression of black wages and employment rates.*
> 
> * Illegal immigration to the United States in recent decades has tended to depress both wages and employment rates for low-skilled American citizens, a disproportionate number of whom are black men."*
> USCCR:  Page Not Found
> 
> https://www.usccr.gov/pubs/docs/IllegImmig_10-14-10_430pm.pdf
> 
> Wanna give Barack an 'attaboy'?
Click to expand...


So?
Same spiel for German, Italian, Irish, Asian immigrants.
$$$ controls darlin


----------



## ph3iron

Lesh said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens can't and don't vote.
> 
> Stop the bullshit
Click to expand...


They are too busy working and contributing to our SS.
This stupidity of voting
If I was an illegal a voting place is the last place I'd go.
Good rube talking point though


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens can't and don't vote.
> 
> Stop the bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are too busy working and contributing to our SS.
> This stupidity of voting
> If I was an illegal a voting place is the last place I'd go.
> Good rube talking point though
Click to expand...




Just what the nation needs, more Americans like you.

Except that, then, there'd be no America.


You can't put those two ideas together, can you, you dunce?


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens can't and don't vote.
> 
> Stop the bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are too busy working and contributing to our SS.
> This stupidity of voting
> If I was an illegal a voting place is the last place I'd go.
> Good rube talking point though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what the nation needs, more Americans like you.
> 
> Except that, then, there'd be no America.
> 
> 
> You can't put those two ideas together, can you, you dunce?
Click to expand...


Nope, I'm just a dumb PhD immigrant millionaire corporate guy.


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help em leave the country  I want only legal ones here  just like most Dems do too  You really believe the BS  dems want illegals here ,wide open boarders  letting illegals ,non citizens to vote??? That's just repub BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, those are facts.
> 
> As you know, eddie.....I'm never wrong.
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 
> "A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.*
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will *jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” *the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> 
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> ===================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, *maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> … a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.
> 
> Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future.
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” reads Palmieri’s memo,…” Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....you were saying????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was doing all the leaking ?lol  Trump?  Maybe they were just trumping?  Talking about you always right  AAPL: MSFT and FB the top 3 stocks of the year Owned them for years  CU after my closing bell drink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton aide Jennifer Palmieri inadvertently admitted same:
> 
> Career[edit]
> Palmieri served as White House Communications Director for U.S. President Barack Obama.[2] Before her service at the White House, she served as the President of the Center for American Progress Action Fund. Earlier, Palmieri was the National Press Secretary for the 2004 John Edwards presidential campaign and for the Democratic National Committee in 2002. She served as a Deputy White House Press Secretary,[3]
> 
> Palmieri was born in Pascagoula, Mississippi.[4] After attending American University, she began her career working for then Congressman Leon Panetta (D-CA).[4][5]
> Jennifer Palmieri - Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> I never needed any stocks once I learned to spin straw into gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I should remind you, pal....I never saw a hearse pulling a U-Haul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing I can say ,,you are a great spinner ,,,the best on this board   From Brooklyn ,I expect greatness ,,,just not in the direction you take it  How can you support an all time Hall of Shame slime like Trump ?? Beats me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind sentiments!
> 
> 
> But.....I support policies, not persons.
> 
> *"Shiller: Trump Effect Means Record Rally Likely Lasts Through 2020*
> Posted by JT Crowe | Dec 26, 2019 | Markets, News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobel Laureate economist Robert Shiller says the ongoing stock market rally could go on for months if not longer and the reason is an emotional high thanks to President Donald Trump.
> 
> “I put Trump as the primary cause of the recent strength in the market,” Shiller said on CNBC’s “Trading Nation” program. “He’s a motivational speaker. We’ve never had a motivational speaker president before. He knows how to create animal spirits.”
> 
> Shiller, a Yale economics professor who wont the Nobel Prize in 2013, correctly predicted the stock market crash of 2000 and the crash resulting from the housing bubble of 2006. "
> Shiller: Trump Effect Means Record Rally Likely Lasts Through 2020 - Money & Markets
Click to expand...


Pity most trumpanzees don't have 401ks
Love their ignorance though


----------



## ph3iron

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, those are facts.
> 
> As you know, eddie.....I'm never wrong.
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> 
> "A secret strategy memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants known as the DREAMers.
> 
> DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.
> 
> Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.*
> 
> “If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will *jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” *the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”
> 
> 
> …they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.
> 
> According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
> 
> Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo
> 
> ===================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> *To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.*
> 
> 
> *Namely, the memo, in great detail, *maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*
> 
> … a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.
> 
> Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future.
> 
> “The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” reads Palmieri’s memo,…” Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....you were saying????
> 
> 
> 
> Who was doing all the leaking ?lol  Trump?  Maybe they were just trumping?  Talking about you always right  AAPL: MSFT and FB the top 3 stocks of the year Owned them for years  CU after my closing bell drink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton aide Jennifer Palmieri inadvertently admitted same:
> 
> Career[edit]
> Palmieri served as White House Communications Director for U.S. President Barack Obama.[2] Before her service at the White House, she served as the President of the Center for American Progress Action Fund. Earlier, Palmieri was the National Press Secretary for the 2004 John Edwards presidential campaign and for the Democratic National Committee in 2002. She served as a Deputy White House Press Secretary,[3]
> 
> Palmieri was born in Pascagoula, Mississippi.[4] After attending American University, she began her career working for then Congressman Leon Panetta (D-CA).[4][5]
> Jennifer Palmieri - Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> I never needed any stocks once I learned to spin straw into gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I should remind you, pal....I never saw a hearse pulling a U-Haul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing I can say ,,you are a great spinner ,,,the best on this board   From Brooklyn ,I expect greatness ,,,just not in the direction you take it  How can you support an all time Hall of Shame slime like Trump ?? Beats me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind sentiments!
> 
> 
> But.....I support policies, not persons.
> 
> *"Shiller: Trump Effect Means Record Rally Likely Lasts Through 2020*
> Posted by JT Crowe | Dec 26, 2019 | Markets, News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobel Laureate economist Robert Shiller says the ongoing stock market rally could go on for months if not longer and the reason is an emotional high thanks to President Donald Trump.
> 
> “I put Trump as the primary cause of the recent strength in the market,” Shiller said on CNBC’s “Trading Nation” program. “He’s a motivational speaker. We’ve never had a motivational speaker president before. He knows how to create animal spirits.”
> 
> Shiller, a Yale economics professor who wont the Nobel Prize in 2013, correctly predicted the stock market crash of 2000 and the crash resulting from the housing bubble of 2006. "
> Shiller: Trump Effect Means Record Rally Likely Lasts Through 2020 - Money & Markets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pity most trumpanzees don't have 401ks
> Love their ignorance though
Click to expand...

Or realise the economy is just a continuation of Obamas.
Economic graph history is beyond them


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, there are 60 to 80 million illegal aliens here, at the behest of the Democrat Party to bolster their vote total.....Hussein told them to go and vote ('When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.").....and it's working, to the detriment of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 10-year surge in illegal and legal immigration has exploded the populations of mostly Democratic states enough that the 2020 census is likely to result in the redistribution of 24 House seats in states President Trump won, according to a new population analysis released Thursday morning.
> 
> The prediction from the Center for Immigration Studies said that 26 seats overall will shift due to immigration increases since the last census was taken. And it said that a minimum of 19 of those seats will be added to Democratic states.
> 
> “Immigration profoundly redistributes political power at the federal level by changing the apportionment of House seats and votes in the Electoral College,” said the report compiled by Steven A. Camarota, the center’s director of research, and demographer Karen Zeigler."
> Decades of immigration may have taken 24 House seats from Trump states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate America, you'll cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens can't and don't vote.
> 
> Stop the bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are too busy working and contributing to our SS.
> This stupidity of voting
> If I was an illegal a voting place is the last place I'd go.
> Good rube talking point though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what the nation needs, more Americans like you.
> 
> Except that, then, there'd be no America.
> 
> 
> You can't put those two ideas together, can you, you dunce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm just a dumb PhD immigrant millionaire corporate guy.
Click to expand...




I'm pleased to have gotten under your scales......again.


----------



## g5000

Five million illegal Mexicans voted, and NOT ONE of them was caught.  Those wetbacks are GENIUSES, I tells ya!  

You couldn't get near a voting booth in 2016 without having to wade through a herd of darkies...

Hey, have you heard?  Those geniuses are at it again.  They figured out how to cut through Trump's multi-billion fence with a saw!  Trump didn't see that one coming!!! BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!

And they STILL haven't paid for the damn thing...


----------



## g5000

The Republicans were caught cheating in North Carolina during the last election.  The had the whole thing rigged.  Even the candidate was in on it.  They hired a known fraudster to pull it off for them.  He was an expert in this sort of thing.  The damned scheme was foolproof.

But they STILL got caught!

I guess that makes Republicans way dumber than Mexicans.  The Mexicans should hire themselves out as consultants, seeing as how FIVE MILLION of them voted without a single one getting caught.


----------



## Faun

g5000 said:


> Five million illegal Mexicans voted, and NOT ONE of them was caught.  Those wetbacks are GENIUSES, I tells ya!
> 
> You couldn't get near a voting booth in 2016 without having to wade through a herd of darkies...
> 
> Hey, have you heard?  Those geniuses are at it again.  They figured out how to cut through Trump's multi-billion fence with a saw!  Trump didn't see that one coming!!! BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!
> 
> And they STILL haven't paid for the damn thing...


Sounds like conservatives are just too stupid to find them.


----------



## g5000

Faun said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five million illegal Mexicans voted, and NOT ONE of them was caught.  Those wetbacks are GENIUSES, I tells ya!
> 
> You couldn't get near a voting booth in 2016 without having to wade through a herd of darkies...
> 
> Hey, have you heard?  Those geniuses are at it again.  They figured out how to cut through Trump's multi-billion fence with a saw!  Trump didn't see that one coming!!! BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!
> 
> And they STILL haven't paid for the damn thing...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like conservatives are just too stupid to find them.
Click to expand...

That must be it.  No way Mexicans are smart enough to vote five million times without a single one of them getting caught.


So the only explanation is that the Republicans are too stupid to catch them.

Yeah.  There's no other explanation...


----------



## g5000

Or maybe...just maybe....the whole fucking thing about illegal Mexicans voting by the millions was MADE UP!!!


----------



## edward37

Faun and g5000  Thank you for giving me the best laughs I've had in weeks Damn smart Mexicans lol


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Illinois Dems Admit Mistake Allowed Non-Citizens To Vote In 2018*
With the Illinois primary less than two months away, a spokesman for the Illinois State Board of Elections has admitted that some non-citizens of the United States may have illegally voted in the 2018 election because of the new automatic voter registration process implemented in the state.

Spokesman Matt Dietrich told WCIA on Monday that 574 non-U.S. citizens were inadvertently registered to vote in Illinois, adding, “We do know that some of them voted in 2018.”
Illinois Dems Admit Mistake Allowed Non-Citizens To Vote In 2018


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Illinois Dems Admit Mistake Allowed Non-Citizens To Vote In 2018*
> With the Illinois primary less than two months away, a spokesman for the Illinois State Board of Elections has admitted that some non-citizens of the United States may have illegally voted in the 2018 election because of the new automatic voter registration process implemented in the state.
> 
> Spokesman Matt Dietrich told WCIA on Monday that 574 non-U.S. citizens were inadvertently registered to vote in Illinois, adding, “We do know that some of them voted in 2018.”
> Illinois Dems Admit Mistake Allowed Non-Citizens To Vote In 2018


Aww, looks like PoliticalHack is starving for attention and bumping its own thread. How sad.

At any rate, congrats! After all these years, you finally found 16 illegal aliens who voted in an election. 

Just 2,999,984 more and you can finally show how Impeached Trump really won the popular vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"No Citizenship Proof Required for Voter ID at DMV?*

The DOT page detailing the Wisconsin ID card petition process advises individuals seeking a voter ID card to provide the Division of Motor Vehicles with the usual identifying information — a birth certificate, Social Security card, proof of Wisconsin residency (utility bill, government mail, etc.), and proof of U.S. citizenship.

“If you don’t have all or any of these, you can still get an ID for voting,” the web page assures.


 Those who are cleared to vote will receive a photo ID document in the mail that they can use in time for voting.

The onus is on DMV investigators to track down the applicant’s qualifying voter ID documents.


A state government employee with inside information on the process tells Empower Wisconsin that there’s no way to truly test that diligence."
No Citizenship Proof Required for Voter ID at DMV?



Exactly what I said from the start.

illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....

Really?

I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.

And guess what?

*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
*If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!*


*California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015

*oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/






*California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015

*oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"... Sued Over Dead, Duplicate Registrants on Voter Rolls*

County, home to the city of Pittsburgh, has been hit with a lawsuit over irregularities on its voter rolls, including dead voters, duplicate registrants, and one registered voter marked as being born in June 1800.

...election officials failed to reasonably maintain the county's voter rolls in accord with federal and state law. The suit alleges that the rolls contain nearly 1,600 dead registrants and 7,500 registrants with erroneous information, among thousands of other discrepancies and illegal registrations.....a heavily Democratic county in an important battleground state.

The Pittsburgh lawsuit comes shortly after the group filed a similar one in Detroit, a predominantly Democratic city in the swing state of Michigan.

PILF found that Detroit's voter rolls contained 2,500 deceased individuals, nearly 5,000 voters who appeared more than once on the voter rolls, and 511,786 registered voters in a city where only 479,267 individuals are eligible to vote. A number of New York lawyers and liberal groups swarmed Detroit to help its election officials fight the litigation."
Pittsburgh County Sued Over Dead, Duplicate Registrants on Voter Rolls


----------



## PoliticalChic

“The largest county in Texas settled a lawsuit with a watchdog group after refusing to release records dealing with noncitizens on its voter rolls.

A federal district court in Houston entered a settlement agreement this week between the Harris County voter registrar and the Public Interest Legal Foundation (PILF). The settlement calls for the county to turn over records on its cancellations of ineligible voters, copies of registration applications that have blank or negative responses to citizenship questions, and all registrar communications with law enforcement regarding ineligible registrants, among other records. Officials from Harris County, the most populous county in Texas, previously testified that "thousands" of noncitizens were discovered on its voter rolls every year.

The settlement comes as the election watchdog group seeks to clean voter rolls in major cities ahead of the November elections. Democrats have pushed back against attempts to clean voter rolls, often calling them "purges." 
Texas's Largest County Settles Lawsuit Over Noncitizens on Voter Rolls


Now.....why would Democrats resist the attempt to have honest and fair elections????


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Although talk of voter fraud may be increasing because of the stakes in the 2020 election, The Heritage Foundation’s election fraud database has been around for four years. *With the addition of our latest batch of cases, we are up to 1,285 proven instances of voter fraud. 

Examples include impersonation fraud at the polls; false voter registrations; duplicate voting; fraudulent absentee ballots; vote buying; illegal assistance and intimidation of voters; ineligible voting, such as by aliens; altering of vote counts; and ballot petition fraud. "








						Database Swells to 1,285 Proven Cases of Voter Fraud in America
					

Voting by mail makes it easier to commit fraud, intimidate voters, and destroy the protections of the secret ballot.




					www.dailysignal.com
				



*


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> "Although talk of voter fraud may be increasing because of the stakes in the 2020 election, The Heritage Foundation’s election fraud database has been around for four years. *With the addition of our latest batch of cases, we are up to 1,285 proven instances of voter fraud.
> 
> Examples include impersonation fraud at the polls; false voter registrations; duplicate voting; fraudulent absentee ballots; vote buying; illegal assistance and intimidation of voters; ineligible voting, such as by aliens; altering of vote counts; and ballot petition fraud. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Database Swells to 1,285 Proven Cases of Voter Fraud in America
> 
> 
> Voting by mail makes it easier to commit fraud, intimidate voters, and destroy the protections of the secret ballot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Heritage Foundation.  hahahahahahaahashashahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahaha

OMG 1285 cases over how many elections?  Registration fraud included.

How about Russian interference, was that included?
Was all those voter photo ID laws included?

Was all that gerrymandering included?


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> *"... Sued Over Dead, Duplicate Registrants on Voter Rolls*
> 
> County, home to the city of Pittsburgh, has been hit with a lawsuit over irregularities on its voter rolls, including dead voters, duplicate registrants, and one registered voter marked as being born in June 1800.
> 
> ...election officials failed to reasonably maintain the county's voter rolls in accord with federal and state law. The suit alleges that the rolls contain nearly 1,600 dead registrants and 7,500 registrants with erroneous information, among thousands of other discrepancies and illegal registrations.....a heavily Democratic county in an important battleground state.
> 
> The Pittsburgh lawsuit comes shortly after the group filed a similar one in Detroit, a predominantly Democratic city in the swing state of Michigan.
> 
> PILF found that Detroit's voter rolls contained 2,500 deceased individuals, nearly 5,000 voters who appeared more than once on the voter rolls, and 511,786 registered voters in a city where only 479,267 individuals are eligible to vote. A number of New York lawyers and liberal groups swarmed Detroit to help its election officials fight the litigation."
> Pittsburgh County Sued Over Dead, Duplicate Registrants on Voter Rolls


 Voter rolls containing dead or moved people doesn't matter unless they voted.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> *"No Citizenship Proof Required for Voter ID at DMV?*
> 
> The DOT page detailing the Wisconsin ID card petition process advises individuals seeking a voter ID card to provide the Division of Motor Vehicles with the usual identifying information — a birth certificate, Social Security card, proof of Wisconsin residency (utility bill, government mail, etc.), and proof of U.S. citizenship.
> 
> “If you don’t have all or any of these, you can still get an ID for voting,” the web page assures.
> 
> 
> Those who are cleared to vote will receive a photo ID document in the mail that they can use in time for voting.
> 
> The onus is on DMV investigators to track down the applicant’s qualifying voter ID documents.
> 
> 
> A state government employee with inside information on the process tells Empower Wisconsin that there’s no way to truly test that diligence."
> No Citizenship Proof Required for Voter ID at DMV?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I said from the start.
> 
> illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....
> 
> Really?
> 
> I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> 
> 
> Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????
> 
> You betcha'!!!!
> 
> 
> California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015
> 
> *oIllegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
> www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/


 Total bullshit.


----------



## Siete

LETS say thousands and thousands of illegal aliens vote -

now lets say 33 million unemployed americans vote


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"... Sued Over Dead, Duplicate Registrants on Voter Rolls*
> 
> County, home to the city of Pittsburgh, has been hit with a lawsuit over irregularities on its voter rolls, including dead voters, duplicate registrants, and one registered voter marked as being born in June 1800.
> 
> ...election officials failed to reasonably maintain the county's voter rolls in accord with federal and state law. The suit alleges that the rolls contain nearly 1,600 dead registrants and 7,500 registrants with erroneous information, among thousands of other discrepancies and illegal registrations.....a heavily Democratic county in an important battleground state.
> 
> The Pittsburgh lawsuit comes shortly after the group filed a similar one in Detroit, a predominantly Democratic city in the swing state of Michigan.
> 
> PILF found that Detroit's voter rolls contained 2,500 deceased individuals, nearly 5,000 voters who appeared more than once on the voter rolls, and 511,786 registered voters in a city where only 479,267 individuals are eligible to vote. A number of New York lawyers and liberal groups swarmed Detroit to help its election officials fight the litigation."
> Pittsburgh County Sued Over Dead, Duplicate Registrants on Voter Rolls
> 
> 
> 
> Voter rolls containing dead or moved people doesn't matter unless they voted.
Click to expand...

Me having an extra set of keys to your house doesn't matter unless something happens...


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> "Although talk of voter fraud may be increasing because of the stakes in the 2020 election, The Heritage Foundation’s election fraud database has been around for four years. *With the addition of our latest batch of cases, we are up to 1,285 proven instances of voter fraud.
> 
> Examples include impersonation fraud at the polls; false voter registrations; duplicate voting; fraudulent absentee ballots; vote buying; illegal assistance and intimidation of voters; ineligible voting, such as by aliens; altering of vote counts; and ballot petition fraud. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Database Swells to 1,285 Proven Cases of Voter Fraud in America
> 
> 
> Voting by mail makes it easier to commit fraud, intimidate voters, and destroy the protections of the secret ballot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great, how many cases of illegal aliens were uncovered by the Heritage Foundation...?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Siete said:


> LETS say thousands and thousands of illegal aliens vote -
> 
> now lets say 33 million unemployed americans vote




How many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?


Answer: between 50 and 80 million.

What if 5 or 6% of them follow Obama's instructions and vote ...."When you  vote, you're a citizen yourself."


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> LETS say thousands and thousands of illegal aliens vote -
> 
> now lets say 33 million unemployed americans vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal aliens reside in the USofA?
> 
> 
> Answer: between 50 and 80 million.
> 
> What if 5 or 6% of them follow Obama's instructions and vote ...."When you  vote, you're a citizen yourself."
Click to expand...

What if 5 or 6% of them follow Obama's instructions and vote 

LOLOLOLOL

Your dementia continues. Obama never offered any such instructions, nor could he have even according to your delusions since even had he said, "illegals, go out and get registered and vote," they couldn't have since the election was just weeks away at that point. Even funnier is your "what if" idiocy, which ignores, what if 0% voted.


----------



## Uncensored2008

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"... Sued Over Dead, Duplicate Registrants on Voter Rolls*
> 
> County, home to the city of Pittsburgh, has been hit with a lawsuit over irregularities on its voter rolls, including dead voters, duplicate registrants, and one registered voter marked as being born in June 1800.
> 
> ...election officials failed to reasonably maintain the county's voter rolls in accord with federal and state law. The suit alleges that the rolls contain nearly 1,600 dead registrants and 7,500 registrants with erroneous information, among thousands of other discrepancies and illegal registrations.....a heavily Democratic county in an important battleground state.
> 
> The Pittsburgh lawsuit comes shortly after the group filed a similar one in Detroit, a predominantly Democratic city in the swing state of Michigan.
> 
> PILF found that Detroit's voter rolls contained 2,500 deceased individuals, nearly 5,000 voters who appeared more than once on the voter rolls, and 511,786 registered voters in a city where only 479,267 individuals are eligible to vote. A number of New York lawyers and liberal groups swarmed Detroit to help its election officials fight the litigation."
> Pittsburgh County Sued Over Dead, Duplicate Registrants on Voter Rolls
> 
> 
> 
> Voter rolls containing dead or moved people doesn't matter unless they voted.
Click to expand...





What a fucking moron.

Proxy voting is the foundation of the fraud you scumbag Stalinists engage in.

"Hola, mi nombre es Sung Yee, si votar aqui"

You vermin DEPEND on dead voters and those who have moved. In fact, deceased Americans are THE #1 most important voting bloc for democrats.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Democratic Philly Elections Judge Pleads Guilty to Stuffing Ballot Boxes for Bribes*
A Democratic elections judge in Pennsylvania has pleaded guilty to taking bribes to stuff ballot boxes, newly unsealed court documents show.

Domenick J. DeMuro, a former judge of elections and Democratic committeeman in Philadelphia, took thousands of dollars from a political consultant to cast fraudulent ballots and certify phony returns, according to the indictment."








						Philly Elections Judge Pleads Guilty to Stuffing Ballot Boxes for Bribes
					

A Democratic elections judge in Pennsylvania has pleaded guilty to taking bribes to stuff ballot boxes, newly unsealed court documents show.




					freebeacon.com
				





It's the Democrat way.

And one of the explanations for Democrat claims of the popular vote win.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants*
.....numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.

The county entered into a settlement on Monday with the Public Interest Legal Foundation, an election integrity group, after its manager of elections and three members of its board of elections were sued. The election watchdog found that the county's voter rolls contained nearly 1,600 dead registrants, close to 7,500 with erroneous information, and more than 1,500 aged 100 or above (including 49 born in the 1800s). The suit accused the officials of failing to reasonably maintain the rolls.

Those same activists push radical changes to vote by mail, which shows how important this settlement was for a clean election in Pennsylvania."

Adams's group also has an identical lawsuit in Detroit over the city's voter roll irregularities, which also include thousands of dead people registered to vote."








						Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants - Washington Free Beacon
					

Allegheny County, home to the city of Pittsburgh and its surrounding suburbs, settled a lawsuit over the numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.




					freebeacon.com
				





Voter fraud......it's the Democrat way.


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants*
> .....numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> The county entered into a settlement on Monday with the Public Interest Legal Foundation, an election integrity group, after its manager of elections and three members of its board of elections were sued. The election watchdog found that the county's voter rolls contained nearly 1,600 dead registrants, close to 7,500 with erroneous information, and more than 1,500 aged 100 or above (including 49 born in the 1800s). The suit accused the officials of failing to reasonably maintain the rolls.
> 
> Those same activists push radical changes to vote by mail, which shows how important this settlement was for a clean election in Pennsylvania."
> 
> Adams's group also has an identical lawsuit in Detroit over the city's voter roll irregularities, which also include thousands of dead people registered to vote."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants - Washington Free Beacon
> 
> 
> Allegheny County, home to the city of Pittsburgh and its surrounding suburbs, settled a lawsuit over the numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter fraud......it's the Democrat way.



Having (pun intended) dead weight on your voting rolls isn't "fraud". Glad I could clear that up for you....


----------



## Mac-7

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
Click to expand...

There are far more than 11 million illegal aliens in the US


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
Click to expand...

Hillary received votes from 3 MM illegals in CA alone. When you add in mail in double count ballots and Mickey Mouse its probably triple that number


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants*
> .....numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> The county entered into a settlement on Monday with the Public Interest Legal Foundation, an election integrity group, after its manager of elections and three members of its board of elections were sued. The election watchdog found that the county's voter rolls contained nearly 1,600 dead registrants, close to 7,500 with erroneous information, and more than 1,500 aged 100 or above (including 49 born in the 1800s). The suit accused the officials of failing to reasonably maintain the rolls.
> 
> Those same activists push radical changes to vote by mail, which shows how important this settlement was for a clean election in Pennsylvania."
> 
> Adams's group also has an identical lawsuit in Detroit over the city's voter roll irregularities, which also include thousands of dead people registered to vote."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants - Washington Free Beacon
> 
> 
> Allegheny County, home to the city of Pittsburgh and its surrounding suburbs, settled a lawsuit over the numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter fraud......it's the Democrat way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having (pun intended) dead weight on your voting rolls isn't "fraud". Glad I could clear that up for you....
Click to expand...




Is dead people voting 'fraud'?

Everyone understands the game, and your support for corruption.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac-7 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are far more than 11 million illegal aliens in the US
Click to expand...




Between 50 million and 80 million illegals enticed, welcomed, and fed by the Democrats......in return for their votes.


----------



## Jitss617

What if democrats find 30 million American names that died and mail them out to hmm let’s say berg80  how many will he mail in?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jitss617 said:


> What if democrats find 30 million American names that died and mail them out to hmm let’s say berg80  how many will he mail in?




60 million?


----------



## Seawytch

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants*
> .....numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> The county entered into a settlement on Monday with the Public Interest Legal Foundation, an election integrity group, after its manager of elections and three members of its board of elections were sued. The election watchdog found that the county's voter rolls contained nearly 1,600 dead registrants, close to 7,500 with erroneous information, and more than 1,500 aged 100 or above (including 49 born in the 1800s). The suit accused the officials of failing to reasonably maintain the rolls.
> 
> Those same activists push radical changes to vote by mail, which shows how important this settlement was for a clean election in Pennsylvania."
> 
> Adams's group also has an identical lawsuit in Detroit over the city's voter roll irregularities, which also include thousands of dead people registered to vote."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants - Washington Free Beacon
> 
> 
> Allegheny County, home to the city of Pittsburgh and its surrounding suburbs, settled a lawsuit over the numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter fraud......it's the Democrat way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having (pun intended) dead weight on your voting rolls isn't "fraud". Glad I could clear that up for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is dead people voting 'fraud'?
> 
> Everyone understands the game, and your support for corruption.
Click to expand...

Dead people aren't voting. Glad I could clear THAT up for you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants*
> .....numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> The county entered into a settlement on Monday with the Public Interest Legal Foundation, an election integrity group, after its manager of elections and three members of its board of elections were sued. The election watchdog found that the county's voter rolls contained nearly 1,600 dead registrants, close to 7,500 with erroneous information, and more than 1,500 aged 100 or above (including 49 born in the 1800s). The suit accused the officials of failing to reasonably maintain the rolls.
> 
> Those same activists push radical changes to vote by mail, which shows how important this settlement was for a clean election in Pennsylvania."
> 
> Adams's group also has an identical lawsuit in Detroit over the city's voter roll irregularities, which also include thousands of dead people registered to vote."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants - Washington Free Beacon
> 
> 
> Allegheny County, home to the city of Pittsburgh and its surrounding suburbs, settled a lawsuit over the numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter fraud......it's the Democrat way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having (pun intended) dead weight on your voting rolls isn't "fraud". Glad I could clear that up for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is dead people voting 'fraud'?
> 
> Everyone understands the game, and your support for corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dead people aren't voting. Glad I could clear THAT up for you.
Click to expand...

Illegals, nonliving and multiple voters are the main democrat voter blocs


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants*
> .....numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> The county entered into a settlement on Monday with the Public Interest Legal Foundation, an election integrity group, after its manager of elections and three members of its board of elections were sued. The election watchdog found that the county's voter rolls contained nearly 1,600 dead registrants, close to 7,500 with erroneous information, and more than 1,500 aged 100 or above (including 49 born in the 1800s). The suit accused the officials of failing to reasonably maintain the rolls.
> 
> Those same activists push radical changes to vote by mail, which shows how important this settlement was for a clean election in Pennsylvania."
> 
> Adams's group also has an identical lawsuit in Detroit over the city's voter roll irregularities, which also include thousands of dead people registered to vote."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants - Washington Free Beacon
> 
> 
> Allegheny County, home to the city of Pittsburgh and its surrounding suburbs, settled a lawsuit over the numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter fraud......it's the Democrat way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having (pun intended) dead weight on your voting rolls isn't "fraud". Glad I could clear that up for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is dead people voting 'fraud'?
> 
> Everyone understands the game, and your support for corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dead people aren't voting. Glad I could clear THAT up for you.
Click to expand...




Everyone who reads that knows you're a liar.

Of course.....it was well known prior, as well.


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants*
> .....numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> The county entered into a settlement on Monday with the Public Interest Legal Foundation, an election integrity group, after its manager of elections and three members of its board of elections were sued. The election watchdog found that the county's voter rolls contained nearly 1,600 dead registrants, close to 7,500 with erroneous information, and more than 1,500 aged 100 or above (including 49 born in the 1800s). The suit accused the officials of failing to reasonably maintain the rolls.
> 
> Those same activists push radical changes to vote by mail, which shows how important this settlement was for a clean election in Pennsylvania."
> 
> Adams's group also has an identical lawsuit in Detroit over the city's voter roll irregularities, which also include thousands of dead people registered to vote."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants - Washington Free Beacon
> 
> 
> Allegheny County, home to the city of Pittsburgh and its surrounding suburbs, settled a lawsuit over the numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter fraud......it's the Democrat way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having (pun intended) dead weight on your voting rolls isn't "fraud". Glad I could clear that up for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is dead people voting 'fraud'?
> 
> Everyone understands the game, and your support for corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dead people aren't voting. Glad I could clear THAT up for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals, nonliving and multiple voters are the main democrat voter blocs
Click to expand...




The worse Obamagate looks, the more diaphanous their lies become.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Seawytch said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants*
> .....numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> The county entered into a settlement on Monday with the Public Interest Legal Foundation, an election integrity group, after its manager of elections and three members of its board of elections were sued. The election watchdog found that the county's voter rolls contained nearly 1,600 dead registrants, close to 7,500 with erroneous information, and more than 1,500 aged 100 or above (including 49 born in the 1800s). The suit accused the officials of failing to reasonably maintain the rolls.
> 
> Those same activists push radical changes to vote by mail, which shows how important this settlement was for a clean election in Pennsylvania."
> 
> Adams's group also has an identical lawsuit in Detroit over the city's voter roll irregularities, which also include thousands of dead people registered to vote."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants - Washington Free Beacon
> 
> 
> Allegheny County, home to the city of Pittsburgh and its surrounding suburbs, settled a lawsuit over the numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter fraud......it's the Democrat way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having (pun intended) dead weight on your voting rolls isn't "fraud". Glad I could clear that up for you....
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Uncensored2008 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants*
> .....numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> The county entered into a settlement on Monday with the Public Interest Legal Foundation, an election integrity group, after its manager of elections and three members of its board of elections were sued. The election watchdog found that the county's voter rolls contained nearly 1,600 dead registrants, close to 7,500 with erroneous information, and more than 1,500 aged 100 or above (including 49 born in the 1800s). The suit accused the officials of failing to reasonably maintain the rolls.
> 
> Those same activists push radical changes to vote by mail, which shows how important this settlement was for a clean election in Pennsylvania."
> 
> Adams's group also has an identical lawsuit in Detroit over the city's voter roll irregularities, which also include thousands of dead people registered to vote."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants - Washington Free Beacon
> 
> 
> Allegheny County, home to the city of Pittsburgh and its surrounding suburbs, settled a lawsuit over the numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter fraud......it's the Democrat way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having (pun intended) dead weight on your voting rolls isn't "fraud". Glad I could clear that up for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 339936
Click to expand...





“I've arranged with my executor to be buried in _Chicago_. Because when I die, I want to still remain _active politically_.”


----------



## PoliticalChic

Uncensored2008 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants*
> .....numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> The county entered into a settlement on Monday with the Public Interest Legal Foundation, an election integrity group, after its manager of elections and three members of its board of elections were sued. The election watchdog found that the county's voter rolls contained nearly 1,600 dead registrants, close to 7,500 with erroneous information, and more than 1,500 aged 100 or above (including 49 born in the 1800s). The suit accused the officials of failing to reasonably maintain the rolls.
> 
> Those same activists push radical changes to vote by mail, which shows how important this settlement was for a clean election in Pennsylvania."
> 
> Adams's group also has an identical lawsuit in Detroit over the city's voter roll irregularities, which also include thousands of dead people registered to vote."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants - Washington Free Beacon
> 
> 
> Allegheny County, home to the city of Pittsburgh and its surrounding suburbs, settled a lawsuit over the numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter fraud......it's the Democrat way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having (pun intended) dead weight on your voting rolls isn't "fraud". Glad I could clear that up for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 339936
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants*
> .....numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> The county entered into a settlement on Monday with the Public Interest Legal Foundation, an election integrity group, after its manager of elections and three members of its board of elections were sued. The election watchdog found that the county's voter rolls contained nearly 1,600 dead registrants, close to 7,500 with erroneous information, and more than 1,500 aged 100 or above (including 49 born in the 1800s). The suit accused the officials of failing to reasonably maintain the rolls.
> 
> Those same activists push radical changes to vote by mail, which shows how important this settlement was for a clean election in Pennsylvania."
> 
> Adams's group also has an identical lawsuit in Detroit over the city's voter roll irregularities, which also include thousands of dead people registered to vote."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh County Settles Lawsuit Over Dead, Duplicate Voter Registrants - Washington Free Beacon
> 
> 
> Allegheny County, home to the city of Pittsburgh and its surrounding suburbs, settled a lawsuit over the numerous instances of dead voters and duplicate registrants on its voter rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter fraud......it's the Democrat way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having (pun intended) dead weight on your voting rolls isn't "fraud". Glad I could clear that up for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is dead people voting 'fraud'?
> 
> Everyone understands the game, and your support for corruption.
Click to expand...

Why lie? The article you posted doesn't say any dead people voted. Not one 

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Here, Alabama public official smashed a verbal custard pie in the kisser of Democrat ally, CNN, talker, who claims there is no voter fraud:


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Here, Alabama public official smashed a verbal custard pie in the kisser of Democrat ally, CNN, talker, who claims there is no voter fraud:


Dumbfuck, he actually acknowledged her claim.  

She pointed out voter fraud is "basically non-existent," meaning it's too infinitesimal to effect an election -- and he retorts they had six cases total during his 5 years. That's 2 major elections of about 4 million votes...

... or about 0.00015%.

So she was right and you proved to be too stupid to know it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Here, Democrat Nadler admits the ease of voter fraud with paper ballots, the sort that the Democrat Party is clamoring for today.


----------



## BrokeLoser

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> The fact is, a defining characteristic of the indoctrinated is to reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma of the day.
> Case in point: only when illegal alien votes are 'counted' did Bill's wife get more votes than Donald Trump.
> Yup: the Left's policies were rejected.....by Americans.
> 
> 
> When I noted that, one of the usual suspects  wrote this:
> "How many illegal votes.....I say that you made that crap up...."
> The Left's Assault on America Writ Large.
> 
> 
> Well, even the least among us deserve an education....so, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1. First and foremost is this: Liberals have been well trained never to question the uttering's of their elites, no matter how obvious the fallacious and transparent the fabrications.
> If it is day and Liberal establishment says it is night, they have been disciplined to nod and agree the fabrication.
> 
> Case in point: while millions of illegal aliens filter into the country year after year, the very same figure...."11 million illegal aliens live in the country"....neither changes nor is questioned.
> 
> *"... no number has been given greater certitude and less investigation than that. Not even the number of planets in our solar system has enjoyed such constancy and acceptance.
> 
> Imagine the reaction if the media reported daily that this 20 million cohort, supplemented by chain migration and family reunification mandates, would swell to 40 million or 50 million in a decade."    *How Many Illegal Immigrants Live in the US?
> 
> 
> *....the indoctrinated reject any reason, logic or experience if it interferes with their dogma. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Of course, for Democrats/Liberals, illegal immigrants, or at least* the votes they cast,* is their life's blood! Damage to our culture, or economy, our safety, our worker's prosperity is second to the increase in power to the Democrats.
> 
> "A Rasmussen Reports poll earlier this year found that 53% of the Democratic Party supports letting illegals vote, even though it's against the law. It's pretty clear why."
> Trump Is Right — Millions Of Illegals Probably Did Vote In 2016 | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> 
> 
> *There are far more than 11 million Illegal immigrants residing in our nation.....and they cast millions of votes for the Left's candidate.*
> 
> Proof....coming right up.



jbander wrote:
*Here's your chance right wingers , back up your claims*
There is no voter fraud in this country or at least so little that it's a joke to do anything because of voter fraud. The only reason that you brilliant people are attacking voting across the country is to take away any block of people who's majority is made up of democrats. Which makes your group as anti American as can be and so against the values of this country, Prove me wrong. This proof must be everywhere, the way scum bag talks about it. Or maybe just lying.       We already know you don't like me , think I'm dumb  and that my spelling is bad , so leave that part out.

I'll stand by and watch PoliticalChic take you to school on this one.


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Georgia Investigating 1,000 Cases of Voter Fraud*

Democrats and the media have repeatedly declared there is essentially no chance of voter fraud affecting the 2020 election, particularly when it comes to mail-in voting. Last week, Joe Biden told a local Georgia television station there is "not a shred of evidence that mail-in voting is fraudulent."

After Raffensperger's announcement, the Democratic Party of Georgia attacked the investigations as stemming from "the GOP's voting conspiracy theories" that are being deployed to suppress the vote.

...the _Washington Post_, _New York Times_, and NPR demonstrate how other mainstream outlets are also downplaying the threat of voter fraud. "








						Georgia Investigating 1,000 Cases of Voter Fraud
					

Georgia secretary of state Brad Raffensperger announced an investigation into 1,000 cases of double-voting from the June primary and August runoff elections




					freebeacon.com


----------



## BluesLegend

Not a shred, well you know except for the Dem whistleblower who came out last week reporting decades of Dem organize voter fraud in NJ.


----------



## LoneLaugher

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Georgia Investigating 1,000 Cases of Voter Fraud*
> 
> Democrats and the media have repeatedly declared there is essentially no chance of voter fraud affecting the 2020 election, particularly when it comes to mail-in voting. Last week, Joe Biden told a local Georgia television station there is "not a shred of evidence that mail-in voting is fraudulent."
> 
> After Raffensperger's announcement, the Democratic Party of Georgia attacked the investigations as stemming from "the GOP's voting conspiracy theories" that are being deployed to suppress the vote.
> 
> ...the _Washington Post_, _New York Times_, and NPR demonstrate how other mainstream outlets are also downplaying the threat of voter fraud. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Investigating 1,000 Cases of Voter Fraud
> 
> 
> Georgia secretary of state Brad Raffensperger announced an investigation into 1,000 cases of double-voting from the June primary and August runoff elections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com



Brian Kemp stole the election in GA.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PoliticalChic said:


> Brian Kemp stole the election in GA.




By disenfranchising deceased Americans.


----------



## PoliticalChic

LoneLaugher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Georgia Investigating 1,000 Cases of Voter Fraud*
> 
> Democrats and the media have repeatedly declared there is essentially no chance of voter fraud affecting the 2020 election, particularly when it comes to mail-in voting. Last week, Joe Biden told a local Georgia television station there is "not a shred of evidence that mail-in voting is fraudulent."
> 
> After Raffensperger's announcement, the Democratic Party of Georgia attacked the investigations as stemming from "the GOP's voting conspiracy theories" that are being deployed to suppress the vote.
> 
> ...the _Washington Post_, _New York Times_, and NPR demonstrate how other mainstream outlets are also downplaying the threat of voter fraud. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Investigating 1,000 Cases of Voter Fraud
> 
> 
> Georgia secretary of state Brad Raffensperger announced an investigation into 1,000 cases of double-voting from the June primary and August runoff elections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Kemp stole the election in GA.
Click to expand...





*"Stacey Abrams Says She Will Step Down As Governor If Asked To Run For VP*
May 21st, 2020





ATLANTA, GA—Sitting at the governor's desk at the Georgia state capitol, Stacey Abrams told reporters she would step down from her governorship if asked to run for vice president.

"If Biden asks me to run, I'll need to focus on that full-time," she said. "As much as I love running this great state, if the country needs me, I'll be there."
A security guard patrolling the capitol building then entered the governor's office. "Come on, Stacey. Time to go. How many times do we have to have this talk?"
"Classic Greg," she said, laughing. "He's a real jokester. Anyway, yes, if Biden decides he is not a racist and wants me to run, I'll be there, giving my all to make sure we win the White House. It will be tough, but I know the people of Georgia will understand why I need to leave them for a while to save this country."
"But really, you can't be here," the security guard said uncomfortably. "Don't make me drag you out of here again."








						Stacey Abrams Says She Will Step Down As Governor If Asked To Run For VP
					

ATLANTA, GA—Sitting at the governor's desk at the Georgia state capitol, Stacey Abrams told reporters she would step down from her governorship if asked to run for vice president.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Stacey Abrams Says She Will Step Down As Governor If Asked To Run For VP*
> May 21st, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATLANTA, GA—Sitting at the governor's desk at the Georgia state capitol, Stacey Abrams told reporters she would step down from her governorship if asked to run for vice president.
> 
> "If Biden asks me to run, I'll need to focus on that full-time," she said. "As much as I love running this great state, if the country needs me, I'll be there."
> A security guard patrolling the capitol building then entered the governor's office. "Come on, Stacey. Time to go. How many times do we have to have this talk?"
> "Classic Greg," she said, laughing. "He's a real jokester. Anyway, yes, if Biden decides he is not a racist and wants me to run, I'll be there, giving my all to make sure we win the White House. It will be tough, but I know the people of Georgia will understand why I need to leave them for a while to save this country."
> "But really, you can't be here," the security guard said uncomfortably. "Don't make me drag you out of here again."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacey Abrams Says She Will Step Down As Governor If Asked To Run For VP
> 
> 
> ATLANTA, GA—Sitting at the governor's desk at the Georgia state capitol, Stacey Abrams told reporters she would step down from her governorship if asked to run for vice president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babylonbee.com



Stacey Abrams is twice the woman Hillary Clinton is - maybe 3 or 4 times....


----------



## jbrownson0831

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
Click to expand...

Baloney.  Hildabeast won a handful of counties and her total vote count came from the big wacko sanctuary states.


----------



## iceberg

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.....every time I mention that *millions of the votes for Bill's wife were cast by illegal aliens following Obama's telling them to vote, the Left's acolytes become enraged.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we just shake our heads and regard you as stupid.
> 
> You would have to believe that 30%+ of illegal aliens were somehow registered to vote and voted. (Hillary beat trump by 3 million votes and there are only 11 million undocumented aliens).
> 
> That's a pretty good trick, given that only 55% of citizens actually voted.
Click to expand...

we have examples of 1000 people "double voting" recently in GA. so your numbers are a bad attempt at deflection and trying to imply there is no voter fraud.

frankly everyone knows you're full of shit but screaming NOOOOOO is all the left seems to have. very much "childlike".


----------



## PoliticalChic

Uncensored2008 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Stacey Abrams Says She Will Step Down As Governor If Asked To Run For VP*
> May 21st, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATLANTA, GA—Sitting at the governor's desk at the Georgia state capitol, Stacey Abrams told reporters she would step down from her governorship if asked to run for vice president.
> 
> "If Biden asks me to run, I'll need to focus on that full-time," she said. "As much as I love running this great state, if the country needs me, I'll be there."
> A security guard patrolling the capitol building then entered the governor's office. "Come on, Stacey. Time to go. How many times do we have to have this talk?"
> "Classic Greg," she said, laughing. "He's a real jokester. Anyway, yes, if Biden decides he is not a racist and wants me to run, I'll be there, giving my all to make sure we win the White House. It will be tough, but I know the people of Georgia will understand why I need to leave them for a while to save this country."
> "But really, you can't be here," the security guard said uncomfortably. "Don't make me drag you out of here again."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacey Abrams Says She Will Step Down As Governor If Asked To Run For VP
> 
> 
> ATLANTA, GA—Sitting at the governor's desk at the Georgia state capitol, Stacey Abrams told reporters she would step down from her governorship if asked to run for vice president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babylonbee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacey Abrams is twice the woman Hillary Clinton is - maybe 3 or 4 times....
Click to expand...




Do you have ANY idea how many political correctness rules you just infracted??????


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbrownson0831 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of illegal aliens.....enticed into the nation by Democrats and urged to vote by Barack Obama.....voted for Bill's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's no evidence they did... and certainly not in the numbers of the millions.
> 
> Look, you guys stole an election, conspired with the Russians, and put a madman in the White House.  Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  Hildabeast won a handful of counties and her total vote count came from the big wacko sanctuary states.
Click to expand...



And the huge number of illegal aliens that followed Obama's instructions to go and vote:                                                    "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself"
Hussein Obama


----------



## Uncensored2008

jbrownson0831 said:


> Baloney.  Hildabeast won a handful of counties and her total vote count came from the big wacko sanctuary states.



States like California which don't even PRETEND to have legitimate elections - illegals voting by the busload - driven by party operatives -EVERY ELECTION, I live here, I see it every single time.  Buses full of illegals driving from poll to poll - it's HOW the dead vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Uncensored2008 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baloney.  Hildabeast won a handful of counties and her total vote count came from the big wacko sanctuary states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States like California which don't even PRETEND to have legitimate elections - illegals voting by the busload - driven by party operatives -EVERY ELECTION, I live here, I see it every single time.  Buses full of illegals driving from poll to poll - it's HOW the dead vote.
Click to expand...



*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!





California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015

*Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/





Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
*








						Who kept Thomas Edison's dying last breath in a bottle?
					

Click here to answer this question and others at TriviaToday.com



					triviatoday.com
				



*


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baloney.  Hildabeast won a handful of counties and her total vote count came from the big wacko sanctuary states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States like California which don't even PRETEND to have legitimate elections - illegals voting by the busload - driven by party operatives -EVERY ELECTION, I live here, I see it every single time.  Buses full of illegals driving from poll to poll - it's HOW the dead vote.
Click to expand...


BULLSHIT. Buses full of illegals driving from polls to poles? Did you follow them? Do you have video? You are lying.


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baloney.  Hildabeast won a handful of counties and her total vote count came from the big wacko sanctuary states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States like California which don't even PRETEND to have legitimate elections - illegals voting by the busload - driven by party operatives -EVERY ELECTION, I live here, I see it every single time.  Buses full of illegals driving from poll to poll - it's HOW the dead vote.
Click to expand...

I haven't seen that where I vote.  What county are you referring to?


----------



## danielpalos

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baloney.  Hildabeast won a handful of counties and her total vote count came from the big wacko sanctuary states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States like California which don't even PRETEND to have legitimate elections - illegals voting by the busload - driven by party operatives -EVERY ELECTION, I live here, I see it every single time.  Buses full of illegals driving from poll to poll - it's HOW the dead vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT. Buses full of illegals driving from polls to poles? Did you follow them? Do you have video? You are lying.
Click to expand...

All right wingers know how to do is bear false witness but claim some form of moral majority.


----------



## Uncensored2008

charwin95 said:


> BULLSHIT. Buses full of illegals driving from polls to poles? Did you follow them? Do you have video? You are lying.



EVERY single election. You've never been to America, much less California. The illegals are ferried around to all the polls.


----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baloney.  Hildabeast won a handful of counties and her total vote count came from the big wacko sanctuary states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States like California which don't even PRETEND to have legitimate elections - illegals voting by the busload - driven by party operatives -EVERY ELECTION, I live here, I see it every single time.  Buses full of illegals driving from poll to poll - it's HOW the dead vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen that where I vote.  What county are you referring to?
Click to expand...


Los Angeles and Orange County.


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baloney.  Hildabeast won a handful of counties and her total vote count came from the big wacko sanctuary states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States like California which don't even PRETEND to have legitimate elections - illegals voting by the busload - driven by party operatives -EVERY ELECTION, I live here, I see it every single time.  Buses full of illegals driving from poll to poll - it's HOW the dead vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen that where I vote.  What county are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Los Angeles and Orange County.
Click to expand...

We should be hearing about it from right wingers in those counties; any accounts from the Press?


----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> We should be hearing about it from right wingers in those counties; any accounts from the Press?



Tons.

And if you really are in California - you full well know it. We haven't had an honest election since the 90's.


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should be hearing about it from right wingers in those counties; any accounts from the Press?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tons.
> 
> And if you really are in California - you full well know it. We haven't had an honest election since the 90's.
Click to expand...

A simple search show instances of individuals not any form of organized fraud.  And, I have been voting in northern California for decades.  I haven't seen any busloads.  

I only know full well right wingers are good at parroting not valid argumentation.


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## PoliticalChic

**Just Facts



A rigorous study shows that illegal votes cast by non-citizens may have given Joe Biden enough fraudulent votes to reverse the lawful election results in key swing states. Furthermore, attempts to deny this reality consist of mathematically illiterate notions, half-truths, and outright falsehoods. Scrupulous documentation of every fact in this video is available at https://www.justfactsdaily.com/quanti... and https://www.justfactsdaily.com/usa-to...


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 390544


Abolish the Right Wing's socialism on a national and international basis!  Free market Capitalism not  Big Government nanny-Statism!

In my opinion, right wingers have no confidence in their policies with tax cut economics.  Serious times of War should require reality War time Tax rates.  Get Real, right wingers don't just elect a reality tv guy.


----------



## Winston

PoliticalChic said:


> **Just Facts
> 
> 
> 
> A rigorous study shows that illegal votes cast by non-citizens may have given Joe Biden enough fraudulent votes to reverse the lawful election results in key swing states. Furthermore, attempts to deny this reality consist of mathematically illiterate notions, half-truths, and outright falsehoods. Scrupulous documentation of every fact in this video is available at https://www.justfactsdaily.com/quanti... and https://www.justfactsdaily.com/usa-to...



Is is mathematically possible that illegal immigrants cast enough votes to push Biden past Trump?  Why sure it is.  Is it likely, hell no.  That video is directly squarely at the simple minded.  It goes back more than twenty years for some sources and the logic works something like this.  
1. Illegal immigrants are here
2. Illegal immigrants can get false documents
3. Illegal immigrants can use a fake Social Security number
4.  9% of illegal immigrants admit to voting
5.  TRUMP WON

Of course illegal immigrants are here.  Of course the  can get false documents.  But no, they do not use "fake" social security numbers.  A fake social security number, one that has never been issued, or even one from a dead person, would be instantly flagged once an employer submitted the payroll tax.  Illegal aliens use real social security numbers, they use someone else's social security number.  The nine percent that admitted to voting, that was probably a translation problem.

I mean actually think about this.  Is an illegal alien really going to go through all the trouble, and all the risk, to use their "borrowed" social security number to register to vote, opening themselves up to potential deportation or arrest?  And where are all the Republican poll watchers?  Are they just sleeping in the corner of the voting area?  And the poll workers, are they just total idiots, a Hispanic person presents themselves as Joe Smith and they let it fly?  Like I said, perhaps mathematically possible, if huge percentages of illegal immigrants were actually willing to take that risk, if poll watchers and poll workers are totally incompetent.  I doubt very seriously that is the case and it takes a mental midget to believe it.

And why in the hell was North Carolina among the states that numbers were shown?  Does the stupid shits that posted that video not realize Trump won North Carolina?


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> **Just Facts
> 
> 
> 
> A rigorous study shows that illegal votes cast by non-citizens may have given Joe Biden enough fraudulent votes to reverse the lawful election results in key swing states. Furthermore, attempts to deny this reality consist of mathematically illiterate notions, half-truths, and outright falsehoods. Scrupulous documentation of every fact in this video is available at https://www.justfactsdaily.com/quanti... and https://www.justfactsdaily.com/usa-to...


 I assume that you are just too stupid to know that non-citizens are not illegals.


----------



## danielpalos

Winston said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> **Just Facts
> 
> 
> 
> A rigorous study shows that illegal votes cast by non-citizens may have given Joe Biden enough fraudulent votes to reverse the lawful election results in key swing states. Furthermore, attempts to deny this reality consist of mathematically illiterate notions, half-truths, and outright falsehoods. Scrupulous documentation of every fact in this video is available at https://www.justfactsdaily.com/quanti... and https://www.justfactsdaily.com/usa-to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is is mathematically possible that illegal immigrants cast enough votes to push Biden past Trump?  Why sure it is.  Is it likely, hell no.  That video is directly squarely at the simple minded.  It goes back more than twenty years for some sources and the logic works something like this.
> 1. Illegal immigrants are here
> 2. Illegal immigrants can get false documents
> 3. Illegal immigrants can use a fake Social Security number
> 4.  9% of illegal immigrants admit to voting
> 5.  TRUMP WON
> 
> Of course illegal immigrants are here.  Of course the  can get false documents.  But no, they do not use "fake" social security numbers.  A fake social security number, one that has never been issued, or even one from a dead person, would be instantly flagged once an employer submitted the payroll tax.  Illegal aliens use real social security numbers, they use someone else's social security number.  The nine percent that admitted to voting, that was probably a translation problem.
> 
> I mean actually think about this.  Is an illegal alien really going to go through all the trouble, and all the risk, to use their "borrowed" social security number to register to vote, opening themselves up to potential deportation or arrest?  And where are all the Republican poll watchers?  Are they just sleeping in the corner of the voting area?  And the poll workers, are they just total idiots, a Hispanic person presents themselves as Joe Smith and they let it fly?  Like I said, perhaps mathematically possible, if huge percentages of illegal immigrants were actually willing to take that risk, if poll watchers and poll workers are totally incompetent.  I doubt very seriously that is the case and it takes a mental midget to believe it.
> 
> And why in the hell was North Carolina among the states that numbers were shown?  Does the stupid shits that posted that video not realize Trump won North Carolina?
Click to expand...

Right wingers only have their bigotry and nothing but fallacy, usually. But, still want to be taken as seriously as the "gospel Truth".  It makes one wonder what they are really up to when they project their shortcomings onto the less fortunate.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> **Just Facts
> 
> 
> 
> A rigorous study shows that illegal votes cast by non-citizens may have given Joe Biden enough fraudulent votes to reverse the lawful election results in key swing states. Furthermore, attempts to deny this reality consist of mathematically illiterate notions, half-truths, and outright falsehoods. Scrupulous documentation of every fact in this video is available at https://www.justfactsdaily.com/quanti... and https://www.justfactsdaily.com/usa-to...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that you are just too stupid to know that non-citizens are not illegals.,
Click to expand...




I don't believe that even you, RealDumb, are so stupid as to not know that they do vote.

Why else would Hussein Obama have told them to?


----------



## danielpalos

Right wingers only have the immorality and unethicality of right wing bigotry when they should have fine and wonderful, free market capitalism solutions to all of our problems, not Big Government nanny-Statism on a generational basis.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> **Just Facts
> 
> 
> 
> A rigorous study shows that illegal votes cast by non-citizens may have given Joe Biden enough fraudulent votes to reverse the lawful election results in key swing states. Furthermore, attempts to deny this reality consist of mathematically illiterate notions, half-truths, and outright falsehoods. Scrupulous documentation of every fact in this video is available at https://www.justfactsdaily.com/quanti... and https://www.justfactsdaily.com/usa-to...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that you are just too stupid to know that non-citizens are not illegals.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe that even you, RealDumb, are so stupid as to not know that they do vote.
> 
> Why else would Hussein Obama have told them to?
Click to expand...

  The. subject of this thread is illegals voting.  Try to keep up.  

Your claim to non citizens illegally voting for Biden is just another example of the desparate moves by Trumpettes.  He lost.  Get over it.


----------



## danielpalos

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> **Just Facts
> 
> 
> 
> A rigorous study shows that illegal votes cast by non-citizens may have given Joe Biden enough fraudulent votes to reverse the lawful election results in key swing states. Furthermore, attempts to deny this reality consist of mathematically illiterate notions, half-truths, and outright falsehoods. Scrupulous documentation of every fact in this video is available at https://www.justfactsdaily.com/quanti... and https://www.justfactsdaily.com/usa-to...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that you are just too stupid to know that non-citizens are not illegals.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe that even you, RealDumb, are so stupid as to not know that they do vote.
> 
> Why else would Hussein Obama have told them to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The. subject of this thread is illegals voting.  Try to keep up.
> 
> Your claim to non citizens illegally voting for Biden is just another example of the desparate moves by Trumpettes.  He lost.  Get over it.
Click to expand...

Does it seem to you, that if it weren't for fallacy right wingers would have no arguments at all?


----------

